# What Bottega Veneta are you carrying *today* ?



## jane

Making the swap tonight to my *noce pyramid*, we are promised clear (but COLD) weather tomorrow, and should warm up by the end of the week. For me this always means time to bring out the BV! 

I did a search and didn't see this kind of thread in our section -- many of the other boards have a thread like this! So hey if you carried BV today, chime in!


----------



## Anhzie

Everyday I wear atleast one small piece of BV! Today it was baltic 2 strand knot bracelet and ebano classic ballet flats! Also currently using ferro sloane for the week!


----------



## stormy

My Ferro Sloane.  I never want to put it down!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ferro Sloane too  even though I'm not supposed to get it for another week   My DH is a softy


----------



## juzluvpink

My pleated veneta in baltic! L-O-V-E this bag!


----------



## sngsk

Moro New Pyramid


----------



## nizlay

Poudre cocker


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm switching from my  stamped studded nero veneta to my noce braided handle tote this morning.


----------



## dolphingirl

My toss and go everyday bag.....ebano Veneta.


----------



## Lululala

My nero campana.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Medium Ottone Cabat


----------



## kroquet

Ebano Campana


----------



## alisonanna

Scala Pyramid


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Sloane!  Until my newest addition arrives tomorrow...


----------



## doloresmia

carried my ferro new pyramid all weekend. what a GREAT bag!

LT bag lady - looking forward to your latest!


----------



## boxermom

Ferro Pyramid.  It's starting to feel like spring here, so I need to bring out a lighter color.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Medium iron and brass lizard cabat. Definitely one of my most favorite BV's!


----------



## adoptastray

Pleated turbolence veneta


----------



## BookerMoose

My Leopard Print Montaigne!  Definitely a great day for it - sunny and maybe even a hint of spring in the air - after yesterday's weird snowstorm.


----------



## annie9999

cool and cloudy- in and out of the car day- large grigio cabat.


----------



## spendalot

ebano medium veneta has been flavor of the week.


----------



## nizlay

large pleated turbulence veneta


----------



## kroquet

Large Baltic Veneta today.   Love that bag!!


----------



## minismurf04

its rainy here all wk..so no bv...=*(


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Baltic python triangle clutch today!


----------



## BookerMoose

Another beautiful sunny (even if chilly) day - I was all ready to take out my Mela Montaigne for the first time but then I decided to play hooky from work today instead to recover after I finished a brutal work project yesterday at 4 am - so maybe it's debut will be tomorrow instead!


----------



## kroquet

Its raining here today and I finally got to wear my new Burberry raincoat and I love it with the Baltic!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I'll be out with my honey on Friday and this is my pick for the day


----------



## jburgh

Yesterday, today, and... it is the Ferro Sloane. I have my soft, large Chameleon insert inside and she still slouches beautifully!


----------



## minismurf04

j hve u used ur peltro cabat yet??  that color is just amazing!!


----------



## jburgh

minismurf04 said:


> j hve u used ur peltro cabat yet??  that color is just amazing!!



Yes, several times!


----------



## Mid-

ottone pyramid  which certainly reminds me of pyramids in desert.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ebano Nameless tote.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne for the second day in a row!  I love it!  The weather is supposed to get really bad tonight so I suspect this will be my last chance for a while!


----------



## annie9999

nice day, nero cabat.


----------



## Syma

Ottone Sloane, captures our few and far between sunny days perfectly!


----------



## blueiris

I carried my nero Sloane today.


----------



## spendalot

today will be my camel campana


----------



## LLANeedle

UPS overnight delivery usually hits my neighborhood around 10am.  If I like what's in the box then  I'll be carrying that bag today


----------



## nizlay

two-tone noce large veneta


----------



## ReRe

Black Rugiada Tote with LV accessories!!


----------



## Mid-

*LLANeedle*, it's 11:30am. What did you get, show us please!!


----------



## BookerMoose

No BV today - it is pouring and gross.  But LLANeedle - what did you get?!?  And nizlay - what is a two-tone Noce Veneta and have we seen pictures of it (off to check the Reference Library...)?!


----------



## Bichon Lover

LLANeedle said:


> UPS overnight delivery usually hits my neighborhood around 10am.  If I like what's in the box then  I'll be carrying that bag today



Are you out rocking your goody you received at 12:30 today!!!  I know what it is.  I have spies in the business you know   I need an action pic


----------



## annie9999

pictures- please.


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> UPS overnight delivery usually hits my neighborhood around 10am. If I like what's in the box then I'll be carrying that bag today


 
What did you get???????


----------



## kroquet

Don't keep us in suspense!!!   Reveal with pics, please!


----------



## LLANeedle

Bichon Lover said:


> Are you out rocking your goody you received at 12:30 today!!!  I know what it is.  I have spies in the business you know   I need an action pic



Geez, are there no secrets!  You even nailed the time!  I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## kroquet

^^^^

TPF is a small town!!


----------



## Mid-

can't wait for the pics, *LLANeedle*!!


----------



## LLANeedle

I actually started out by requesting a SO large campana in noce but Nicole (AC) just knew I'd like tea....psychic that she is.  So she sends one on consignment and you know how that goes.......

I do like the color....it's a very versatile neutral.  The large is perfect.  It holds  a ton and though I don't carry too much I do like the extra space to throw in a knitting project.  The straps, when crossed, stay on my shoulder just fine like so many of you said they would.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ahhhhh, absolutely bee-u-tee-mus!!    Glad you love it   Enjoy!


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous!  I think it needs its own thread!!


----------



## kroquet

Gorgeous Campana!!  I love the tea and it is a nice comfy bag to carry.  Congrats on a beautiful purchase.


----------



## LT bag lady

That is a great bag!  You are always so good at detailing your assessments, very helpful when looking a style or color!
Enjoy her!
Cheers


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

LLANeedle said:


> I actually started out by requesting a SO large campana in noce but Nicole (AC) just knew I'd like tea....psychic that she is.  So she sends one on consignment and you know how that goes.......
> 
> I do like the color....it's a very versatile neutral.  The large is perfect.  It holds  a ton and though I don't carry too much I do like the extra space to throw in a knitting project.  The straps, when crossed, stay on my shoulder just fine like so many of you said they would.



gorgeous bag


----------



## jane

I'm going to steer back on topic here...

Carried my iridescent ash long flap wallet today, and realized I have been carrying the same wallet now since September, which is unprecedented for me. I think it's almost time for a change! Maybe when spring officially starts.


----------



## juzluvpink

Me with my Ash Scuro Montaigne today.


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful Spring day, perfect for my Ebano No name tote.


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Montaigne - it is threatening rain so I am the least worried about getting caught with it in the rain...


----------



## jburgh

I am still using the Ferro Sloane!

*LLANeedle* - You must do a reveal thread about your new Campana.  I love the Tea color!


----------



## nizlay

Noce sloane


----------



## stormy

Ebano Roma!


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Montaigne during the day, then Noce Montaigne this evening!


----------



## Kristinelooi

Colonial zip tote...

my apologies on the name of the bag I am carrying today....it should be "COLONIAL INTRECCIATO NAPPA BAG 196349/V00A2". It is a pale yellow zip tote and really roomy.


----------



## kroquet

Baltic Veneta.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ferro Sloan   it may not be going anywhere but I officially got it today for my 31ST Anniversary   I can gaze at it though and I am.  It won't hit the road till we celebrate Sat. due to medical tests that have us postponing our celebration.  Bad planning on my part ush:  Can't wait!!


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations on your anniversary, *Bichon Lover*!!  What a great gift indeed!


----------



## jmcadon

I am using my new-to-me medium veneta in ebano...lovin it!


----------



## LLANeedle

*BL*, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## kroquet

BL Happy Anniversary and good luck on the test!   Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Kathy K

I'm wearing my carminio new ball bag.  The skies were clear blue when I left this morning, but I was horrified to discover halfway to work that the forecast calls for rain all day.  It is now mid-morning and thoroughly gloomy, and I have meetings that will take me out of the office this afternoon.  Ack, my poor BV!!:cry:


----------



## LT bag lady

Happy Anniversary BichonLover!

KathyK, oh no, can you cover her with your overcoat? or even a clear plactic bag, anything, don't let that beauty get wet!


----------



## spendalot

what I was carrying


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Happy Anniversary BL!

Today I carried the python duette.


----------



## BookerMoose

Oh no Kathy K - I hope you are able to somehow keep your lovely Carmino New Ball safe and dry today!  

And great look spendalot!

Well, there is absolutely no doubt that it is a rainy one here today so no BV for me today - just hipwaders.


----------



## nizlay

Night sloane


----------



## jeshika

carried my old petra roma the past 2 days... tomorrow feels like a nero veneta day!


----------



## mymartina

This is one of my favorite ... bottega-veneta.org/photo/handbags/o_bottega-veneta-campana.jpg


----------



## bagdoll

baltic montaigne


----------



## ReRe

Nero/night rugiada tote


----------



## annelovepuggy

medium nero veneta; switch from Ash Scuro maxi veneta due to 'drizzling' weather.


----------



## annelovepuggy

bagdoll said:


> baltic montaigne



Have we seen this bag [picture] before ?  If not, could you share please ?


----------



## kroquet

I carried my new braided hobo for the first time today and love it!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Just switched from my Black Bal Bag to the Ferro Sloane


----------



## bagdoll

annelovepuggy said:


> Have we seen this bag [picture] before ? If not, could you share please ?


 

OK, I have her listed in the blue color reference section and the montaigne reference thread but here is quick shot of her... she's very soft and slouchy. I love this color it goes great with jeans. I grabbed her off Bluefly a few months ago.  I'm not sure if I should post pic on this thread  so mods feel free to delete it or move it.


----------



## kroquet

^^Gorgeous!  I love Baltic!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*bagdoll - *Indeed.  Gorgeous.  You're so lucky.  Bluefly is really a good place to shop, and have to act *instantly* if something catches your eyes.Thanks for showing it here.


----------



## BookerMoose

Beautiful Baltic Montaigne *bagdoll*!  Well, I'm sure that doesn't carry much weight as an opinion around here because obviously I consider ANY Montaigne beautiful - but Baltic really is a great combo! 

I'm carrying my Nero Montaigne today - I was going to go with something springy but then the weather looked a bit iffy and so I didn't want to risk getting caught in rain with something else...  but I didn't want to do without a BV today, so the Nero Montaigne it was!


----------



## doloresmia

bagdoll - LOVE baltic, one of the best blues IMO! thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## doloresmia

spendalot said:


> what I was carrying



spendalot - this is such a classy look!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ebano no name tote to*day*, will change to my Lambertson Truex Pewter Croc clutch this evening for a fund raising event .


----------



## kcm1535

medium cobalt veneta!


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne both yesterday and today!


----------



## nizlay

large carmino veneta


----------



## nizlay

large quartzo veneta today


----------



## Baggiana

SO ferro/ottone karung large veneta!


----------



## peggy168

medium baltic veneta!  It is her first trip... Simply love it!


----------



## goldbundles

carrying my medium veneta ebano. i just love it.  this love is forever!


----------



## annelovepuggy

nero ORAGAMI tote .  Even it's rainy today.


----------



## BookerMoose

Today is the first day this year for my Oceano Montaigne - spring is finally here!


----------



## piperlu

Baltic Large Pleated Veneta


----------



## sngsk

Ferro roma.  Everytime the sun hits it and I see its subtle shimmer my heart just melts... I can't help but smile to myself and fall in love with it even more


----------



## BookerMoose

My marvelous Mela Montaigne!


----------



## kroquet

My DH took me to the grocery store and I carried my black braided hobo with the coin purse and I realized that the sweater I was wearing was the exact color of the little purse.   Very cute and this bag gets some adoring looks.

Someone on ebay has a gorgeous magnolia Sloane or Pyramid that is just spring in a bag.  Can't remember which style, just the color!


----------



## BookerMoose

kroquet said:


> Someone on ebay has a gorgeous magnolia Sloane or Pyramid that is just spring in a bag. Can't remember which style, just the color!


 
There was a Magnolia Montaigne on eBay a few days ago!  Luckily I don't do pastels and therefore it didn't tempt me - but it sure is purty...


----------



## BookerMoose

My new Burnt Orange Montaigne today!  Yesterday was my Old Petra Flap Top Satchel.  Spring has finally arrived!!


----------



## ms piggy

*BM*, I love the Old Petra colour! How I missed it. 

Happy to say I've been carrying my beloved medium Limo Veneta!!


----------



## BookerMoose

ms piggy said:


> *BM*, I love the Old Petra colour! How I missed it.
> 
> Happy to say I've been carrying my beloved medium Limo Veneta!!



Hi ms piggy!  We've sure missed you around here (since you went over to the Orange Side...).  Love that Limo Veneta of yours - and Old Petra too.  Both colours were from S/S 07 were they not?  That was sure a great palette of colours in that particular collection... the pinks too!


----------



## ms piggy

BookerMoose said:


> Hi ms piggy!  We've sure missed you around here (since you went over to the Orange Side...).  Love that Limo Veneta of yours - and Old Petra too.  Both colours were from S/S 07 were they not?  That was sure a great palette of colours in that particular collection... the pinks too!



Hi *BM* *waves*! That Orange is a darn slippery slope LOL!! :shame: Yes, Limo, OP and Poudre were from S/S 07 (Magnolia too?) I LOVE LOVE LOVE that season! So many gorgeous colours!!  Must break out my Poudre Cocker again soon!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I'm mostly in the Chanel forum but I am on a business trip this week. So, I am carrying my Maxi Veneta in black. Getting tons of nods, stares and compliments. Love this bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Well, I won't be getting nods and stares since I'm only taking my DH to his colonoscopy tomorrow  and sitting in a waiting room waiting for him but none the less I just filled this little lovely to keep me company and make me  smile throughout the morning   TMI?    OMG I love this pic!


----------



## annie9999

beautiful bag and great picture.  puppy so cute in the background.


----------



## Mid-

This has got to go to the cuteoverload and the bags as art thread for calendar nomination.  Adorable!!


----------



## piperlu

Large Campana Ash Scuro


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks guys, and it was my lucky charm today as DH got an A+ on his test and the all clear for 10 yrs.  It was a good day!


----------



## annelovepuggy

maxi Ash Scuro veneta


----------



## BookerMoose

Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks guys, and it was my lucky charm today as DH got an A+ on his test and the all clear for 10 yrs. It was a good day!


 
Wonderful news!


----------



## gtvicky

Large ebano veneta for church today. I love the yummy and luxurious feel of it. I appreciate the veneta more after the arrival of my tiger and ebano. My first BV was a large orange veneta and I love it at first but after the arrival of my sloane, I didn't appreciate it as much. Now I'm back to the venetas.


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne today!


----------



## dolphingirl

Corallo Montaigne today.  It finally came back from a repair job after 4 months wait.


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne for me today - I am a symphony in blue to match the beautiful blue sky!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ebano No Name Tote.  I need a bright color bag!!  I have an Orange TODS I love but I want BV!


----------



## kroquet

LT - Maybe Bookermoose would loan you Mela or Orange to carry!!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

LT bag lady said:


> Ebano No Name Tote. I need a bright color bag!! I have an Orange TODS I love but I want BV!


 


kroquet said:


> LT - Maybe Bookermoose would loan you Mela or Orange to carry!!!!


 
*LT bag lady* - you know you are more than welcome to borrow my Mela or Burnt Orange Montaigne any time!

But you know what you really want is that Burnt Orange No Name Tote which has been back up at BlueFly for the past few days... it is even featured on the home page for handbags just to torment you further! Resistance is futile...

And on a somewhat related note - I noticed that the No Name Tote (also known as the Cinched Tote, the Double Handled Tote and now, on the BV website, the Shoulder Bag) is now on the Icon Handbags page on the BV website! Yay! It still needs a name that is more exciting that any of these...


----------



## kroquet

I have a great name for that bag!   And LT - you know you want it!!!   Buy me!!!


----------



## Mid-

BookerMoose said:


> And on a somewhat related note - I noticed that the No Name Tote (also known as the Cinched Tote, the Double Handled Tote and now, on the BV website, the Shoulder Bag) is now on the Icon Handbags page on the BV website! Yay! It still needs a name that is more exciting that any of these...



I noticed that too yesterday, and that is the only icon handbag that doesn't have a name...  Whenever I see a pic of that bag, somehow it always looks like it's smiling shyly, such an adorable bag indeed.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mid- said:


> I noticed that too yesterday, and that is the only icon handbag that doesn't have a name... Whenever I see a pic of that bag, somehow it always looks like it's smiling shyly, such an adorable bag indeed.


 
It scares me a little bit that both *Mid* and I actually noticed that yesterday...  they must have changed it quite recently (I'm still happy from them adding the Montaigne a few weeks ago).  Does BV know just how obsessed we are, as a group?!

And *kroquet* - spill - what is the name you have for our little NNT?!


----------



## kroquet

^^I pm'd you !!!

Second choice would be the "Bella"


----------



## Bichon Lover

kroquet said:


> ^^I pm'd you !!!
> 
> Second choice would be the "Bella"



I want to know the pm'd name


----------



## kroquet

LT might come and get me!!!   I do like Bella, though.  I think we should all have a bag named after us.


----------



## jburgh

BookerMoose said:


> It scares me a little bit that both *Mid* and I actually noticed that yesterday...  they must have changed it quite recently (I'm still happy from them adding the Montaigne a few weeks ago).  *Does BV know just how obsessed we are, as a group?!*
> 
> And *kroquet* - spill - what is the name you have for our little NNT?!



*BookerMoose* - yes they do, and are verah grateful for the loyalty and effort we take to learn about the bags.

Today, I am carrying my pleated large Veneta in Nero...squish squish


----------



## LT bag lady

BV should give Isabella Rossellini a No Name Tote and just name it after her!!!    Wouldn't she just look fab hanging off her???  The bag off Isabella, or Isabella off the bag??   Is there a bag named after Isabella?  

NM is having a double gift card sale online and BV is included!  They have the Red (Crimson or Eclipse?) No name Tote in stock and ready to ship to me!!!  The Burned Orange Med Campana is also in stock and ready for me...  I must resist!! Help me!  If I can just make past tomorrow at midnight, I'll have succeeded!  This is not easy!


----------



## BookerMoose

I think the NNT on NM is Crimson, not Eclipse - it showed up there at the same time as the other Resort collection pieces.  I think it is calling your name (whatever that is...) LT Bag Lady.  Or that Burnt Orange BlueFly one to combine the two, of course! You can probably find a code on Deals and Steals to get some more off of that one, don't forget!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

A crimson No-Name?    Ohhhh my heart!!!


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm happy to have my braided handle tote back from BV and will use that while my tea campana rests.


----------



## Ryan

It's going to be 90 degrees here in NYC today, and I am using my emerald green Catalano tote.  Do you think this color is appropirtate for summer, or should I let it rest until fall?

Ryan


----------



## jburgh

Ryan said:


> It's going to be 90 degrees here in NYC today, and I am using my emerald green Catalano tote.  Do you think this color is appropirtate for summer, or should I let it rest until fall?
> 
> Ryan



I'd wear emerald green year round!


----------



## Bichon Lover

jburgh said:


> I'd wear emerald green year round!


 

I would too!   Geez, I'd give anything for 90 degrees.


----------



## Ryan

Bichon Lover said:


> I would too!  Geez, I'd give anything for 90 degrees.


 
Too hot!  It's back to 57 today (and still using the green tote!).

Ryan


----------



## jmcadon

I am using my ebano veneta.  Do you all wear your dark bags in summer?


----------



## BookerMoose

jmcadon said:


> I am using my ebano veneta. Do you all wear your dark bags in summer?



Yes - depending on what I am wearing my Nero definitely still gets a lot of use in the summer.  I do find that I don't use my Carmino as much for some reason - it might just be that my summery clothes just don't go with red that well.


----------



## nizlay

Oceano Capri tote


----------



## Bichon Lover

jmcadon said:


> I am using my ebano veneta.  Do you all wear your dark bags in summer?




Sure do.   I think we blonds have an easier time wearing the dark colors in summer without feeling dark.


----------



## ebruo

Tiger print large veneta (of all the 5 BVs I have, this is the one I get super nervous about getting dirty, spilling things on, scratching etc, somehow need to get over this and enjoy the bag!)


----------



## BookerMoose

Carmino Montaigne - it is a red day!


----------



## alisonanna

scala pyramid -- all week, it has been a little overcast and this is a perfect color for this weather

I forgot how much I love the nappa umbria leather - I love the extra heft of it!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My beautiful Turbolence Veneta


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> My beautiful Turbolence Veneta


Tell me you are not carrying this in the rain!  I switched over to a lesser expensive Cavalli patent  bag until this weather clears up.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^

I did   It stopped raining here about 1 and was just cloudy and breezy and I figured I'd shelter it under my umbrella if it started up again.  I needed something subtle yet still wanted a touch of color for that not so fun outing today.  It was nice having it sit next to me so soft and supple.


----------



## nizlay

pergamena sloane


----------



## annelovepuggy

It's been raining for a couple of days.  I had to go to COSTCO, then decided to take a snapshot and shared with you.  I was craving   to use my *black sloane* even though it was raining and thought a gigantic umbrella maybe useful... So I sprayed protector on the sloane while getting myself ready.   My hands got wet from the wet shopping cart  and the only way to dry them was to rub against my jean before handling my bag .  Sorry about the blurry.


----------



## BookerMoose

My Nero Bella Tote today and for the next five days - my travelling bag!


----------



## kroquet

Ottone Sloane!!!    WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

ottone sloane, as inspired by *kroquet*!


----------



## bagdoll

My New Ball arrived today and had to take her out for some fresh air 

here she is:


----------



## Bichon Lover

How pretty!  We need modeling pics!


----------



## bagdoll

OK, maybe in the next day or two... I'm exhausted waiting for reveal from Jburgh..


----------



## kroquet

gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## goldbundles

medium ebano veneta


----------



## 88keys

Nero New Ball today (which has been neglected for months). Switching to eclipse maggiore small rope bag tomorrow.


----------



## annelovepuggy

nero sloane


----------



## jburgh

annelovepuggy said:


> nero sloane



Me too, Nero Sloane.


----------



## nizlay

turbulence pleated large veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

Nero, Cobalt and Karung Veneta yesterday and today.  My new little striped clutch, Ebano,nero and some dark beige tonight.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Yesterday, it was the Bal SGH Work.. today I decided to switch it up a bit and whip out Ebano mini cabat... it's so easy to get in and out of!


----------



## Longchamp

bagdoll said:


> My New Ball arrived today and had to take her out for some fresh air
> 
> here she is:


 
Beautiful bag, Congrats!!!


----------



## doloresmia

my ferro new pyramid!


----------



## BookerMoose

Still my Nero Bella Tote - until we get home Monday evening.  I love my Bella and it is so great to carry when travelling, but I do miss seeing all the bright happy colours of my Montaignes too!


----------



## alexis77

Yesterday and today I carried my Ebano Large Veneta! Looks like the weather this upcoming week will allow me to have even more time with her!


----------



## BagLuver

My new Lotus Pyramid!


----------



## kroquet

Bagluvr - that is gorgeous!!! 

I am stilling carrying Ottone Sloane - can't seem to put it down and will definitely come to NYC with me.


----------



## LT bag lady

BagLuver said:


> My new Lotus Pyramid!


 

Ohhh, that is nice!  I like the Lotus and the Pyramid...


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne today!!


----------



## septembersiren

i carry my ebano cocker everyday I would be lost without the outside pockets which i put my keys cell phone ipod my whole life the only thing better would be a ball bag with the 4 outside pockets


----------



## Bichon Lover

BookerMoose said:


> Leopard Print Montaigne today!!



Oooooo Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## ms piggy

Poudre Cocker!


----------



## mariabdc

The one and only.... some-sort-of-red medium Campana... I so love this bag!


----------



## realbuyerhub

I'm gonna get my Slone-Curry n Miu Miu-Beige !!!n I'll be BrOke !!


----------



## boxermom

Large Veneta in Aurora.  I just switched off from the older Poudre braided handle Cervo tote.


----------



## dolphingirl

After two weeks of Ebano Large Veneta, it's Montaigne again today.


----------



## billysmom

Nero Large Venetta!  My default bag!


----------



## jane

Black Maggiore Large Basket, love this baby.


----------



## Bichon Lover

As if you didn't know   and tomorrow and the next day and the day after that!


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne today - Mela Montaigne all weekend!  Spring has definitely arrived (even if it might rain tomorrow).


----------



## jadelim.lam

medium veneta in noce


----------



## doreenjoy

I'll be breaking in my cobalt veneta maxi for a while.


----------



## leilani01

Ebano deerskin hobo with braided handle...


----------



## Lululala

Ottone sloane


----------



## Bichon Lover

Still gazing at my Ottone Veneta even though I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## juzluvpink

My baltic pleated veneta!


----------



## BookerMoose

Old Petra flap top satchel today - I love Old Petra!!!


----------



## Olympia177

My ebano medium veneta (which is holding my special love - my small ottone flap clutch that I use inside my bag to hold all the little items) and my tPF ottone knot bracelet!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

doloresmia said:


> spendalot - this is such a classy look!


  That is the size and shape bag I am looking for! Anyone know which it is?  I don't think it is the Veneta Medium or large. I love the hobo shape because it is not too wide!


----------



## BookerMoose

BgaHolic said:


> That is the size and shape bag I am looking for! Anyone know which it is?  I don't think it is the Veneta Medium or large. I love the hobo shape because it is not too wide!



I think its a medium Campana.


----------



## aaa_1188

I took my large Veneta cobalt/mela out for a spin for breakfast today. I now know what it means by Veneta and Sloane being different styles even though I have yet to own a sloane but my Celine hobo is wide base hobo too.  

It is completely flat and I think the goatskin will take a longer while to slouch than nappa, if it ever going to slouch? I am putting two soup cans and hanging it right now. 

Oh yes my concern on large veneta being too big for me is of no concern at all, I love the size.


----------



## blueiris

Platino ossidato small Cabat - carried it while shopping today.


----------



## Mid-

^^ Ah, I saw the medium (or was it large?) at the boutique yesterday.  Platino ossidato is so special, I love that deep and antique look.


----------



## blueiris

Mid- said:


> ^^ Ah, I saw the medium (or was it large?) at the boutique yesterday. Platino ossidato is so special, I love that deep and antique look.


 
I'm really loving mine--it's so easy to wear!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

I took my medium ottone cabat out to playgroup with my DS earlier this afternoon, and I plan to use my new ossidato drop bag when I go out for quick dinner tonight.


----------



## peggy168

Today, I took my Baltic medium veneta out for a spin... Just can't get my hands off this lovely bag...


----------



## LT bag lady

Saffron Pyramid!  It is sunny & beautiful.


----------



## silvercloud

ossidato rame cervo hobo!


----------



## nizlay

My new large Azure Veneta....its very stiff!


----------



## Alyanesse

hehe, ladies where are the modelling pics?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have been using my med cabat for the last few days.
Plan to take my new "knot' out for dinner this week.
Just love to look at this new "croc baby"


----------



## couturequeen

Alyanesse said:


> hehe, ladies where are the modelling pics?



Yes - show don't tell!


----------



## doloresmia

took my ash pitone clutch to dinner yesterday. took my DH as well


----------



## jelts

My new Rame Medium Veneta! It'll be my go to bag for a while...


----------



## bags4fun

Matita tote.  It is really gorgeous!


----------



## LLANeedle

I finally carried my new veneta only to be surprised to find that what I thought was a black trim is actually brown.


----------



## mariabdc

not a big bag, but my matita coin case and cobalt card case are with me at all times...


----------



## Bichon Lover

couturequeen said:


> Yes - show don't tell!




Like this????   

Large original Armatura Veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

aaa_1188 said:


> I took my large Veneta cobalt/mela out for a spin for breakfast today. I now know what it means by Veneta and Sloane being different styles even though I have yet to own a sloane but my Celine hobo is wide base hobo too.
> 
> It is completely flat and I think the goatskin will take a longer while to slouch than nappa, if it ever going to slouch? I am putting two soup cans and hanging it right now.
> 
> Oh yes my concern on large veneta being too big for me is of no concern at all, I love the size.




I have that in another color version,  just push the bag down on top of the zipper, put it on your shoulder and squish it under your arm and make it slouch   They behave pretty well and will soften or train in short time


----------



## Lululala

Bichon Lover said:


> Like this????
> 
> Large original Armatura Veneta



Sexy woman with a stunning bag!!!


----------



## blueiris

Medium intagli Veneta today--I love this bag!


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne today!


----------



## ReRe

I broke out my marmo roma this week. Its funny, I would have described this bag originally as a white/gray color, but wearing it this week with white, it is much more creamy than I thought.


----------



## ReRe

Here she is.


----------



## prestwick

Large nero campana..just love it!!!


----------



## jelts

Medium Rame Veneta!


----------



## sroze

"Rain, rain go away! I would love to wear my new BV today"


----------



## jburgh

Nero Pyramid!


----------



## MarvelGirl

PO medium Cabat! Love, love, love this bag!


----------



## maltygirl

My Ferro Sloane ... I love this bag more and more every day!!


----------



## Baccarat

My Nero Medium Veneta....I've only had her for 13 days and I fall more in love every day!  My DH thinks my BV passion is a bit crazy but he's happy when I'm happy.  Haha!  :lolots:


----------



## jmcadon

My old style pyramid in medium brown...don't know the color name.  This bag is the perfect size and the handle can be lengthened to wear crossbody!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Cervo Hobo, love her!!!!  and she still smells divine!


----------



## BookerMoose

For the weekend it was my Leopard Print Montaigne - still my HG a year later!

Today is just my Nero Montaigne - it is rainy and unpleasant today and that is my only BV that I feel okay carrying in the rain (as long as I am only darting from one doorway to the next - if I am really going to be in the rain I go with something else entirely).


----------



## PorscheGirl

For my weekend in NYC, (I'm at JFK, waiting to go home), I'm carrying my iron and brass lizard cabat. I never tire of it!


----------



## BookerMoose

I just realized that I meant to carry my Burnt Orange Montaigne on Halloween and I completely forgot.  Duh!


----------



## blugenie

Orange cervo hobo in honor of the cervo hobo thread!


----------



## lovebags2

blugenie said:


> Orange cervo hobo in honor of the cervo hobo thread!


 
That's too cute.  Thank you!


----------



## kroquet

Elephant Cervo, which I haven't been able to put down lately.  I need to change bags and use something else.

Well, maybe I will use a new bag on Friday.


----------



## Mid-

kroquet said:


> Elephant Cervo, which I haven't been able to put down lately.  I need to change bags and use something else.
> 
> *Well, maybe I will use a new bag on Friday.*



Ohhhh!!
I have been carrying my ebano mini non stop, such a boring person I am but cannot help it.  Is it time to get another mini in another colour?


----------



## lovebags2

kroquet said:


> Elephant Cervo, which I haven't been able to put down lately. I need to change bags and use something else.
> 
> Well, maybe I will use a new bag on Friday.


 
I love your bag too!  I kept wavering between the elephant and the ebano.


----------



## SCL

Nero cabat...love this bag...


----------



## uclaboi

Mid- said:


> Ohhhh!!
> I have been carrying my ebano mini non stop, such a boring person I am but cannot help it. Is it time to get another mini in another colour?


 
PO mini!  Hehe... 

I wore my Cobalt E-W tote today.


----------



## sngsk

Cobalt campana... Love the splash of colour


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Cervo hobo but that will change this afternoon


----------



## blueiris

I'm wearing my new nero medium Veneta today.     I just bought it about a week or two ago from the San Francisco BV (my usual BV SA was terrific help regarding the logistics on this purchase).  I love this bag--why did I wait so long to buy it?

sngsk, loved your photos of that splash of cobalt!

Mid- , listen to uclaboi--we can be bag twins!


----------



## BagEssence

my mini cabat.  just as i was returning and getting the keys from my cabat, i had a nasty nasty thought!!!  it goes like this:  "hmm, it's so handy not having to bother with zippers, i should get another mini cabat in whatever colour".   that's naughty!!!


----------



## lovebags2

My stunning ebano cervo hobo!


----------



## doloresmia

carried my vachette knot all weekend because i just didn't feel like carrying a hand bag!


----------



## flower71

Hopefully in a few days, will be carrying my new Cervo Hobo ebano...I'm still in shock, I just ordered it!! YAY! I am a total newbie here, can't wait to post pics...


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations, *flower*!!  Can't wait for your reveal and pics!!

Saturday to the BV boutique with my ebano mini cabat (as always).
Sunday to Target with my ebano phone case.
Monday (today) to work (ugh) again with my mini.


----------



## lovebags2

flower71 said:


> Hopefully in a few days, will be carrying my new Cervo Hobo ebano...I'm still in shock, I just ordered it!! YAY! I am a total newbie here, can't wait to post pics...


 

I"m a newbie here too with my Ebano Cervo hobo. We're going to be bag twins.

Your going to LOVE this bag.  It's my favorite one ever!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Reflet Cabat, my other BVs are starting to complain... I'm afraid if I put her bag in the handbag closet, they might hurt her


----------



## blueiris

I'm wearing my nero Veneta again today.  I love this bag--I don't know why I waited so long to buy it!


----------



## daytodaydreamer

My moro Sloane.  It's old but so soft and lovable.


----------



## pupeluv

blueiris said:


> I'm wearing my nero Veneta again today. I love this bag--I don't know why I waited so long to buy it!


 

Ditto blueiris, I love mine also. I wore it yesterday and today .


----------



## bags4fun

My beautiful Cobalt Large Capri!


----------



## mlbags

This gets to go to work with me today......
I finally got the courage to bring it in for its detachable shoulder strap to be shortened by 50%!  So now, I can sling it on my shoulders if my hands are full, however, it doesn't look as good as when I hand-carry it.


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *mlbags*!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which bag is it? Did you add a pic? cuz I don't see it....


----------



## kroquet

My Ebano Old Ball bag.  Looks gorgeous today.


LT - Don't let that baby get beat up or I will have to put her in my protective custody.


----------



## lovebags2

My Ebano cervo hobo.  I'm certain I'll be wearing this bag for months everyday.  It's THAT kind of bag.

And I'm using my lilac double zip wallet today too.


----------



## ReRe

Matita belly bag and ruggiada black wallet.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Surprise surprise surprise 

My multi colored Boston!


----------



## Mid-

My ottone new pyramid today, feeling sad about the no more ottone news...


----------



## MarvelGirl

Bichon Lover said:


> Surprise surprise surprise
> 
> My multi colored Boston!



Beautiful modeling pic and bag, Bichon! Love it!


----------



## blueiris

I'm carrying my platino ossidato Cabat today (I love this bag).


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne!


----------



## bags4fun




----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Sloane


----------



## bags4fun

oh no, is Reflect jealous?  haha


----------



## kroquet

Bags4fun - The new Gladiol Sloane takes my breath away!!!   You lucky girl!!!


Ottone Sloane today.


LT - Reflet feels sad and wants to live with me.      lol


----------



## capulet

*bags4fun*, this is a great picture!  I love how your Sloane looks with the scarf.






I've been carrying my nero medium pleated Veneta the past few days, partly inspired by others who have been carrying their nero medium Venetas.  I love my cervo hobo, but I really missed the silky feel of nappa.


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> LT - Reflet feels sad and wants to live with me. lol


 


Bags4fun, oh yum!!

There was a very good reason why I was carrying my Sloane , I'll post the whole story later...


----------



## Mid-

^^ ohhh, can't wait!

My nero belly veneta made a debut today.


----------



## kroquet

Yay!!   Mid, how did she do??


----------



## Mid-

Fantabulous!!

See here and here for more details.



kroquet said:


> Yay!!   Mid, how did she do??


----------



## NicAddict

My nero fold-over clutch finally came out of the closet again.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Copper Ostrich Cocker which the SA's marveled at, at the Carmel BV boutique today.


----------



## NicAddict

Bichon Lover said:


> My Copper Ostrich Cocker *which the SA's marveled at*, at the Carmel BV boutique today.


Who could blame them. It is beautiful.


----------



## blueiris

This was yesterday, but I switched back to my new nero medium Veneta.  My mom complimented it within the first minute of greeting me!  I didn't think she'd notice.


----------



## Jaded81

I shall be carrying her everyday!!! My new coin purse!!!


----------



## TDL

*BL *- I remember and still LOVE this bag... reminds me of "the one that got away" from me (Copper Intrecciato Ostrich George V) 







*jaded81* - is that an Anemone SLG? And did you get that from Singapore?  Any Anemone bags already available in-store?


----------



## lovebags2

Jaded81 said:


> I shall be carrying her everyday!!! My new coin purse!!!


 
Well, that just decides it.  I need a new coin purse in lilac to match my wallet.  Thanks for posting this pic once I saw it I knew!!!


----------



## aaa_1188

TDL said:


> *jaded81* - is that an Anemone SLG? And did you get that from Singapore?  Any Anemone bags already available in-store?



TDL Fever and Anemone SLG are already available in Singapore including those with florescent trimming ones. 

Time to visit Singapore again  

Love from the Ketupat bag lady


----------



## TDL

Thanks, KBL (errr... aaa_1188)  

I'm coming again on Dec. 8.  Hopefully they'll have some bags by then.  It's looking like KL and SIN will have them out at the same time.  I'm just not good at waiting.


----------



## BookerMoose

My Carmino Montaigne - love it! 

I had resigned myself to a full week of my Nero Montaigne (not that there is anything wrong with that, but I just like to change it up sometimes) because it was supposed to be nasty and rainy all week, but then I woke up this morning to blue sky and so out came the Carmino.  Yay!


----------



## aaa_1188

At long last, my Ferro Sloane met DH.... and he did not even noticed or he is in denial 

I am loving my Ferro Sloane


----------



## mariabdc

I have tried to use my some-sort-of-red campana in autumn, but i seem to like her much better in the summer... i need to pull out an outfit that i love with this bag...


----------



## juzluvpink

LOL.. most men can tell purse 1 from purse 2.. maybe except my DH..

Congrats! Ur Ferro can finally go home!

I'm wearing my Carmino New Ball this week. She's so soft and cuddly.. she can't even stand tall now 




aaa_1188 said:


> At long last, my Ferro Sloane met DH.... and he did not even noticed or he is in denial
> 
> I am loving my Ferro Sloane


----------



## doreenjoy

aaa_1188 said:


> At long last, my Ferro Sloane met DH.... and he did not even noticed or he is in denial
> 
> I am loving my Ferro Sloane


 

Glad you're loving the bag! 

My DH is the same way. As far as he's concerned, I have a black bag, a blue bag, and anlittle tiny bag (clutches). In reality I have several in each color.


----------



## aaa_1188

juzluvpink and Doreenjoy, I don't think DH does not know the diff between the bags, I think he is really in denial and is not ready to confront Ms Ferro yet 

The Sloane is just fantastic, it has no zipper and yet I felt very secured even on a very crowded train. Love love it...

juzluvpink, I am in love with Fever color.... i may have to call myself juzluvfever soon....


----------



## BookerMoose

We have been getting a wonderful respite from our usually rainy and dark weather this time of year, and therefore rather than only having my Nero Montaigne see the light of day, yesterday it was my Leopard Print Montaigne and today my Carmino Montaigne!


----------



## blueiris

I ran some errands at lunchtime today, and I stuffed my mail and other items into my Barcelona (PO) Cabat--so handy!


----------



## SCL

PO Cabat here, too.  : )


----------



## jmcadon

Went to lunch with the girls...ebano medium veneta.


----------



## Lululala

Carried my PO cabat for the first time today. Totally love it


----------



## Bichon Lover

Whoo Hoo Lulu!!!!

I'm carrying my Ottone Veneta!


----------



## BookerMoose

Today (well, when I get out of bed) probably will be Nero Montaigne because I think it is raining, but over the last week I carried my Leopard Print Montaigne three times, Carmino once, Matita once, Nero once and Orchid once!  A nice varied week of Montaignes!


----------



## Danzare

Oh BookerMoose, you're the Montaigne Queen for a reason  I love the Matita one, btw


----------



## eye.bag

Burnt Orange Veneta!


----------



## aki_sato

My oldie *Ebano Veneta*


----------



## luvindo

My lovely lilac 3-way


----------



## gingerale

Been carrying my ebano mini cabat for 2 weeks straight and love it - I think I need another cabat !


----------



## jmcadon

Lunch with the girls again yesterday.  Pyramid in Abysinth.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne today in honour of St. Patrick's Day (it isn't quite Kelly Green, but is the greenest thing I have)!


----------



## luvindo

Dark Bramble sloane


----------



## Kathy K

Carminio red new ball


----------



## jeshika

carried my medium nero veneta yesterday


----------



## mrsDIY88

yesterday (18 March) - Camel Campana 

today (19 March) - Ottone Sloane


----------



## blueiris

orchid medium Cabat today


----------



## BagEssence

daytime: copper cabat
just now: pourpre baby bag


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Ebano Nuance...love it..


----------



## doloresmia

copper cabat to lug home waffle maker, waffle fixings, maple syrup, mixing bowl, spatula, egg beater and other what not for special brunch tomorrow. my studio office overlooks the end of the LA marathon and we shall be eating waffles while those skinny runners go by!


----------



## jburgh

Hehe, doloresmia! 

Today and for the past week, I am wearing my large Ebano Belly Veneta.  This is the best all around bag, I swear.


----------



## blueiris

I've been using my orchid medium Cabat all weekend and am really enjoying it.  I'm planning to bring it to work with me soon, but I'm chickening out tomorrow due to the rainy forecast.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Copper Ostrich Cocker with my new pet Lizard hiding inside.


----------



## aaa_1188

BL Love love love your new lizard friend!!! Gorgeous


----------



## excessbaggage

Large Ebano Campana.inside is my zip around ebano wallet, an LV mono pouch for cosmetics, another for cellphones, and yet another for misc stuff.


----------



## lovebags2

excessbaggage said:


> Large Ebano Campana.inside is my zip around ebano wallet, an LV mono pouch for cosmetics, another for cellphones, and yet another for misc stuff.


 
We're bag and wallet twins!  Love it...


----------



## kroquet

Grandmommie said:


> Large Ebano Nuance...love it..


 
Bag twins!!!!    I love my Nuance!!!


----------



## luvindo

my paille nuvolato maxi veneta.....


----------



## jburgh

Still the Ebano Large Belly...I love that bag.  If I could get it in Cobalt blue I would be so happy!


----------



## graceful

Curry Sloane!  I love love love this bag!


----------



## Grandmommie

Large ORCHID Veneta .....love it..


----------



## sngsk

My ottone sloane (finally!)...


----------



## Mid-

And *sngsk*'s beautiful ottone sloane inspired me to bring out my ottone new pyramid today.


----------



## Grandmommie

*Mid* do you have any pictures posted of your Ottone Pyramid..I would love to see it..


----------



## Mid-

*Grandmommie*, yes, I have my pics everywhere! LOL.  In the colour referece thread, in my reveal thread, and in the size comparison thread.


----------



## Grandmommie

*Mid*- I got all excited reading each of the posts of your reveal from a year ago...it is breath taking....I love it....I got on this BV wagon a little to late...lol...I can' hardly go to the metallic thread...I go crazy...Thank you, for sharing with me...I love it when we love our bags!


----------



## LT bag lady

Carried my Nero Sloane today, love that baby!


----------



## Grandmommie

LT bag Lady- maybe you should be LT Bad lady   lol  My WHOLE uncontrollable *NEED* for these bags is YOUR fault...oh, BTW, Nero Sloane is a great choice for the day!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> LT bag Lady- maybe you should be LT Bad lady lol My WHOLE uncontrollable *NEED* for these bags is YOUR fault...oh, BTW, Nero Sloane is a great choice for the day!


 



Not me!  I take the 5th!


----------



## lovtas11

My noce montaigne  so practical & pretty


----------



## Lululala

nero Campana!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ferro Sloane.......It's been a long long time since I used her and forgot how drapey and soft she is and I haven't even really broken her in.  The SA at Nordstrom kept talking about it and feeling it while I tried on lots of dresses and little cardigans.   She was smitten!


----------



## BookerMoose

lovtas11 said:


> My noce montaigne  so practical & pretty



Same here!


----------



## kiss_p

Eclipse long zip wallet and matita card case.


----------



## blueiris

Barcelona PO mini Cabat and crimson wallet.


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> Barcelona PO mini Cabat and crimson wallet.


sounds beautiful-


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne because it was a beautiful sunny day when I left home - but since then it has completely changed and is now pouring and I even think I heard hail hitting the window a while back...  But luckily I have my handy plastic bag in my frog coin purse so I can protect the LPM going home!


----------



## Grandmommie

Armatura large Veneta...


----------



## Lululala

nero Campana. 
So easy to get things in and out!


----------



## boxermom

My old Poudre Cervo braided handle tote. It's my go-to bag for busy days, bad weather, all of which I've been having. It's so soft by now it falls in a puddle.


----------



## BookerMoose

Just my Nero Montaigne today - although the weather seems the opposite of yesterday's as it was pouring when I left home (and therefore I decided on the Nero) but now 15 minutes later the sun is out and the sky is blue!  Crazy spring weather...


----------



## sngsk

Ash scuro campana...one of the best neutrals from BV imho.


----------



## aaa_1188

My Armatura Large Veneta  Am trying to break it in.... will be using it the whole week


----------



## Mid-

I'm with my armatura medium veneta today.  But I really want something in a very springy colour!!


----------



## Grandmommie

My Medium PO Cabat....love it!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^^

Mines going out on Saturday!!!!  

Today my Nero Karung Luster Elongated Knot.  Same outfit as Easter. 

Turbolence zip card case as a wallet inside.


----------



## LT bag lady

Crimson Med Campana, Nero zip around wallet.  Took my Mustard cell phone pouch to pick up ds which turned into 2 hrs in the playground...


----------



## jelts

Yesterday: Rame Medium Veneta =)


----------



## lovtas11

The weather feels very spring I decided it's time for sweet orchid montaigne to stroll along with me


----------



## boxermom

Large Nuvelato Veneta has been out and about lately. We haven't had any rain for awhile and none is predicted so my new baby is safe. This one will NOT go out in bad weather.


----------



## 88keys

My San Marco Settantasei  with croc trims n double croc handles in - i think it was maple?- with lilac croc zip around wallet. The bag is so light and smooshy I could sleep on it


----------



## jeshika

today: mini PO cabat!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Medium PO


----------



## blueiris

Last night:  tPF special order stretch karung Knot 
Today:  nero medium Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

Today-Maxi Nero Veneta


----------



## ReRe

Burnt Marshmallow Cabat (like that so much more than tie dyed)


----------



## Bichon Lover

SO Knot!  

Taking DH out for a casual dinner for his B-Day.


----------



## Mid-

Happy Happy Birthday to your sweet husband, *BL*!!

I was with my medium nero belly veneta today.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Medium PO cabat & Turbolence goatskin messenger bag


----------



## LLANeedle

Large tea campana.  I'm liking it more and more.


----------



## blueiris

medium orchid Cabat -- really enjoying it!


----------



## sngsk

Ferro roma- my first bv bag 1.5yrs ago and still very much in love with it.


----------



## Lululala

moro new pyramid


----------



## jackietong

*Orchid belly veneta
*


----------



## lovtas11

noce montaigne


----------



## leilani01

Nero ball bag


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow, we could start a boutique with all the bags running around.   What a fantastic collection we got out there.


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne!!


----------



## lilndc

Bramble large tornabuoni veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

Back in my PO Cabat


----------



## tryonagain

Heading to Vegas tomorrow for a long weekend, which I'm so excited about! 

I'll be bringing my Matita Medium Veneta and my green (I believe it's Regent) Classic Ball


----------



## mouseptrolix

Nuvolato Large Veneta - and it is brighter than the spring sun...


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro drop bag


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh, *Miss Fancy Bags *I think I am jealous!!!!  I don't have one thing in Peltro....I got on the BV bag wagon to late...maybe one day I will come across something...lucky you..

TEA RAME CABAT


----------



## jburgh

Still the Ebano Belly - That is my perfect bag style.


----------



## Lululala

caramel ostrich George V


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Grandmommie said:


> Oh, *Miss Fancy Bags *I think I am jealous!!!! I don't have one thing in Peltro....I got on the BV bag wagon to late...maybe one day I will come across something...lucky you..
> 
> TEA RAME CABAT


 
Thanks, Grandmommie! I was fortunate to do a special order before Peltro was cut off. *I'm salivating over* *your cabat collection*


----------



## Grandmommie

There is such an *UNBELIEVABLE *variety of bags on this forum...I love them them all...


----------



## kiss_p

Black Sloane


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne again today...  I enjoyed carrying it so much yesterday I decided to use it again today.


----------



## lovtas11

Same here, BookerMoose, noce montaigne still with me today


----------



## Grandmommie

large crimson Veneta....


----------



## Mid-

my almost a year old ebano mini, still _the_ perfect bag for me.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My SO Karung Knot again.  Used it yesterday too!  I'm up to 5 wearings so far.   Not bad for having it one month.


----------



## blueiris

Nero medium Veneta for me today!  Accompaniments:  crimson wallet, cobalt cell phone strap, ottone key chain.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^ ottone keychain??    I'd love one of those!

Today wore the nero calfskin shoulderbag/convertible messenger bag.  Not sure if it has a real name but it's a really hardy bag.


----------



## BookerMoose

Matita Montaigne today!


----------



## bee17779

I am using my Bottega Veneta Cocker in Poudre.


----------



## blueiris

Today I have with me:
-orchid medium Cabat
-crimson wallet
-cobalt cell phone strap
-ottone long key chain



Miss_FancyBags said:


> ^^^ ottone keychain??  I'd love one of those!


 
Yes, ottone   I feel really lucky to have this, because it looks good with both my orchid and Barcelona Cabats, when I use it looped on a handle.  Actually, it looks good with most any bag.


----------



## Grandmommie

Mini Paille Cabat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lululala

Cobalt iron bag


----------



## aaa_1188

SO Karung Knot


----------



## Stophle

Large Rame Veneta (and have been every day since I got it!)


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne!


----------



## aaa_1188

Armatura Large Veneta


----------



## sngsk

Ottone sloane


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne!


----------



## LLANeedle

Nero new ball bag.  And it's been awhile since she's seen the light of day.


----------



## HermesBVgal

Ottone Sloane!


----------



## beauxgoris

Nero Veneta!


----------



## Bichon Lover

SO Karung Knot!


----------



## aaa_1188

Cobalt/Mela goat/ayer large Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Belly Ebano..


----------



## leilani01

My avatar - grape Tornabuoni veneta!


----------



## fogcitychick

Tea ball bag


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Bella!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Wearing oxydized silver floral earrings & tie dye scarf!


----------



## dolphingirl

Ottone zip around wallet and Ottone sandals today.


----------



## sngsk

^^^  I'd love to see pics of those! 

Today: Moro new pyramid with turbolence flap wallet, lilac hp pouch, matita card case and orchid key case


----------



## Lululala

sngsk, we are double twins 
I have moro new pyramid, ferro karung wallent & matita card case with me.


----------



## blueiris

Carrying orchid medium Cabat, crimson wallet, cobalt cell phone strap, and ottone long key chain.

Wearing oxidized silver intrecciato hoop earrings.


----------



## jburgh

Yesterday it was my Azure large Veneta.  Today is the Noce New Ball.


----------



## lilpicotin

This might not count, but I've been carrying my new nuvolato ziparound wallet as a clutch...  I  nuvolato!


----------



## leilani01

My old faithful - Ebano cervo with braided handle


----------



## excessbaggage

Hi! I'm carrying my N/S Nero Tote today. Love it!


----------



## mouseptrolix

Yesterday-Pourpre Sloane and Today-Nero Roma. This weekend will wear my karung nero clutch for a wedding banquet.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Large ottone flap clutch


----------



## Grandmommie

My sweetheart-Miss Paille Mini Cabat


----------



## 88keys

This is what I went out with this morning for breakfast and the post office: my medium Oceano veneta (I'm so glad I didn't let her go, and I won't), orange cellphone strap, moutarde pencil case and matching long key chain, lilac croc zip around wallet.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wearing #8 for my SO Karung Knot to the SF BV trunk show! 

It was a hit.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^ Stunning outfit!

Tomorrow sun will be out finally, so my ottone convertible shoulderbag


----------



## 88keys

Miss-Fancybags, sounds like you have quite a few ottone pieces - i'm still kicking myself for having missed the ottone cabats  Do show a picture of the convertible shoulder bag - I'm not sure I've seen that style.

I'm going out later with my medium orchid cabat and black goatskin knot to the BV store.  They're having an exhibition of knots at the Ion Orchard store starting today.


----------



## 88keys

BL: you look like a million bucks there!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

88keys said:


> Miss-Fancybags, sounds like you have quite a few ottone pieces - i'm still kicking myself for having missed the ottone cabats Do show a picture of the convertible shoulder bag - I'm not sure I've seen that style.




Here it is!  

Post 170 & 171

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ers-requests-and-possibilities-378934-12.html


----------



## blueiris

I took my tPF special order nero karung Stretch Knot to dinner with me this evening!  I love it.


----------



## alisonanna

Cinnamon Large Veneta, oxidized silver ball ring and square oxidized drop earrings


----------



## tryonagain

Carrying my new-to-me Scala New Pyramid... really becoming a huge fan of the shape and the smooshy leather on this baby


----------



## Lululala

Copper Ostrich Belly Bag & Copper python long wallet


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

For tomorrow -  PO Cabat


----------



## alisonanna

my new-to-me large Veneta in nero - ooh, I love this bag, I've wanted nero for so long
I'm kind of happy someone already broke it in, perfect slouch!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

blueiris said:


> Today I have with me:
> 
> *-ottone long key chain*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ottone  I feel really lucky to have this, because it looks good with both my orchid and Barcelona Cabats, when I use it looped on a handle. Actually, it looks good with most any bag.


 
Dear Blueiris - after a small delay and a few issues, I now know exactly how gorgeous your ottone lanyard is  Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Mid-

I've just become a proud owner of ottone long lanyard too! Love it!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mid- said:


> I've just become a proud owner of ottone long lanyard too! Love it!!


 
Go, ottone, go! 

Using mine tomorrow!


----------



## jburgh

Peltro Cabat.  It smells so good! I am meeting up with canadianstudies tomorrow in Nordies and let her know that was the bag to look for.


----------



## Grandmommie

Jburgh I bet that bag is TDF IRL!  Have fun tomorrow


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne!


----------



## aaa_1188

burnt orange motaigne


----------



## lilpicotin

my new large nuvolato veneta!  I finally received it from Bluefly two days ago and can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ottone Veneta!


----------



## thedseer

my one and only bv, large nero veneta


----------



## sngsk

Cobalt campana


----------



## doloresmia

bv ash boots with coaxial heel.... not carrying, wearing, but thought i would expand the thread a wee bit


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

doloresmia said:


> bv ash boots with coaxial heel.... not carrying, wearing, but thought i would expand the thread a wee bit


 

_Oooh - sexy boots!_

Today carrying turbolence goatskin convertible bag.


----------



## liquid_room

maxi nero pleated veneta


----------



## nizlay

azure large veneta


----------



## jburgh

I'm back in the large Ebano Belly Veneta.


----------



## leilani01

My classic ball bag in nero.  It's so comfortable, I'll wear it again tomorrow!


----------



## Bichon Lover

9AM till 12PM  Ottone Veneta

12PM till I don't know when?????  Grape Karung Chantilly


----------



## Lululala

Copper Ostrich Belly 76


----------



## nizlay

large fever belly veneta


----------



## kori_c

HERE ,my new love ,just got it today!!!


----------



## sbelle

Now that it has finally stopped snowing, I have pulled this baby out. It really is a special bag.  I feel so lucky my dear, sweet SA was able to get me one!!

Iphone pic going through the drive through (AGAIN!)


----------



## Mid-

Hi there, bag twin!  I too feel so lucky and think of my lovely PF friend who helped me get it every time I carry it (like today).


----------



## BookerMoose

Bag twin?!?  Did I miss a reveal?!  

I am jealous of those who can use their bright/summery bags right now.  it is POURING and COLD here today so I just went with my Nero Montaigne - both because I don't want to damage any of my colours by getting them soaked, plus it is so WET and DARK that my mood is somewhat Nero too...


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> Hi there, bag twin!  I too feel so lucky and think of my lovely PF friend who helped me get it every time I carry it (like today).



Mid--I am so glad you were able to get one too!!


----------



## jmcadon

sbelle said:


> Now that it has finally stopped snowing, I have pulled this baby out. It really is a special bag. I feel so lucky my dear, sweet SA was able to get me one!!
> 
> Iphone pic going through the drive through (AGAIN!)


Oh, this is heavenly!


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> 9AM till 12PM Ottone Veneta
> 
> 12PM till I don't know when????? Grape Karung Chantilly


 I'll take that Veneta off your hands


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Carrying PO Cabat & wearing oxydized silver floral earrings


----------



## Mid-

Nuvolato tote again, with ottone mini wallet and ottone key ring/lanyard.

BookerMoose, yes, I did a rather quiet reveal in the collection thread.


----------



## jmcadon

absinyth new pyramid today!  Lovin it!!!


----------



## Mid-

*jmcadon*, I am so jealous! Love absinthe!!


----------



## jmcadon

Mid- said:


> *jmcadon*, I am so jealous! Love absinthe!!


 And you spell it correctly, lol!  I spell it different each time


----------



## bags4fun

BookerMoose said:


> Bag twin?!?  Did I miss a reveal?!
> 
> I am jealous of those who can use their bright/summery bags right now.  it is POURING and COLD here today so I just went with my Nero Montaigne - both because I don't want to damage any of my colours by getting them soaked, plus it is so WET and DARK that my mood is somewhat Nero too...


BookerMoose, it is the same here!  We have now had 49 inches of rain so far this year, our normal annual amount!!!  Can you say pasty white legs?!  
Wearing Cobalt Large Capri today!


----------



## Love Of My Life

carying my san marco in taupe.. catching many eyes.. glad that I made the decision to

get this bag.. really enjoying it..


----------



## blueiris

Yesterday:  Barcelona small Cabat, crimson small tab wallet, cobalt phone strap

Today:  lilac 2-zip wallet, cobalt phone strap


----------



## Grandmommie

*Mid and Sbelle*-we are triplets, I am carrying my bag today too...started to carry my Nero Maxi, but it is so hot and sunny outside, chose the Nuvolato tote...love it..the handles are my fav


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Montaigne here again...  STILL raining.


----------



## Lululala

medium nero campana
copper python long wallet
martita card case


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Pleated Turbolence Veneta filled with black patent tab wallet, Cigar/Orchid/Canevas zip cosmetic case and Orchid zip coin case.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Today: vintage black woven shoulder bag

Tomorrow: peltro drop bag with matita spec. wallet & dust zipped case that I use for lipstick


----------



## Bichon Lover

Same bag, contents and outfit except with white pants.  Didn't have to think when I got ready today. 

A couple SLG's in my bag too.


----------



## blueiris

Carried today: orchid medium Cabat, ottone key lanyard, crimson small tab wallet, cobalt phone strap

Wore: intrecciato silver hoop earrings


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Montaigne again today - although as the day has progressed it has gone from pouring rain and dark to a bit of blue sky and hints of sunshine...  so maybe I will finally be able to break free from the Nero tomorrow!


----------



## Lululala

Noce Sloane


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-Love your wallet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvdreamer

Paille Nuvolato Veneta today.


----------



## thedseer

nero veneta : )


----------



## nizlay

large marmo capri


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne - it finally stopped raining!


----------



## Mid-

^^ Yay for the good weather, *BookerMoose*! 

Totally inspired by *jmcadon*, I carried my ottone new pyramid today.


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Armatura Veneta....love the metallics!


----------



## aaa_1188

Grandmommie said:


> Large Armatura Veneta....love the metallics!



Same here


----------



## sngsk

Bottle medium veneta for Mon-Wed (very happy to report that it's breaking in beautifully), Nero New Ball yesterday, Ottone Sloane today


----------



## LLANeedle

My tiger veneta today and packing my nero studded veneta.


----------



## lvdreamer

Now that the heat is here, I love the summery feel of my Large Nuvolato Veneta (today).


----------



## nizlay

My large azure veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

This is sounding like one beautiful parade!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Maxi Nuvolato Veneta! Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my san marco...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Orchid veneta


----------



## kiss_p

Cervo hobo in pumpkin.


----------



## BookerMoose

Back to rain and back to my Nero Montaigne...


----------



## bags4fun

Keep going back to Orchid Montaigne!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^

Not a bad thing to go back to.


----------



## jmcadon

Ottone Sloane...I am in love


----------



## liquid_room

Anemone large belly veneta


----------



## sngsk

Eclipse montaigne accompanied by matita card case, lilac phone pouch n orchid key holder.


----------



## Lululala

Copper Ostrich Belly 76. I love this bag


----------



## riceandsoup

My Copper Rame large Veneta.


----------



## BookerMoose

Old Petra Flap Top Satchel.  It was sunny this morning...  then it started raining again and I had to carry it home in a plastic bag.  Grrr.


----------



## Mid-

My nero medium belly veneta and moon keyring/lanyard.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mid- said:


> My nero medium belly veneta and moon keyring/lanyard.


 
Mid-, your moon lanyard looks amazing with the nero belly!


----------



## blueiris

orchid medium Cabat
ottone long keychain/lanyard
orange small cosmetic case
crimson wallet
cobalt mobile phone strap
oxidized silver intrecciato hoop earrings

(on Saturday:  Barcelona small Cabat, same wallet and mobile phone strap)


----------



## BookerMoose

Love the Moon lanyard Mid!  I'm back to the Nero Montaigne - it is absolutely pouring again here today.  Maybe one day soon I'll get to bring out my colours again... Or maybe not.


----------



## Lululala

*Mid-*, Moon and Nero look lovely together!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat and pink tie dye shawl


----------



## doloresmia

yesterday walking around BH with my darling toile barenia birkin.... wishing i had a veneta.


----------



## jeshika

ottone sloane!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  ottone large flap clutch


----------



## pcarol

Nero Large Pleated Veneta
Nero Zip-around Wallet
Azure Key Case


----------



## sngsk

jeshika said:


> ottone sloane!


 
Me too!!!


----------



## graycat5

large pied de poule cabat...


----------



## liquid_room

Mid

u are enabling with pictures! no words required!



Mid- said:


> My nero medium belly veneta and moon keyring/lanyard.


----------



## nizlay

eclipse large pleated veneta


----------



## bagfetishperson

lilac mini cabat!


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne - the sun is out today!  Then supposedly back to rain again tomorrow...


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco


----------



## Mid-

Thanks, Miss_FancyBags, BookerMoose, Lululala, and liquid_room!

Working from home so no need to carry a bag. Does it count that I had my moon lanyard to get my mail?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Turbolence convertible bag & oxidized silver rose earrings


----------



## blueiris

Same as the other day:

orchid medium Cabat
ottone long keychain/lanyard
orange small cosmetic case
crimson wallet
cobalt mobile phone strap
oxidized silver intrecciato hoop earrings

I guess I'm in a rut, but I love using all these different colors at once!


----------



## Mid-

My almost one year old ebano mini cabat with ottone bracelet, in which I have my ottone wallet and ottone lanyard.  Love the combination of ebano and ottone.  I'm also wearing my woven silver ring and diam stud earrings. 

Oh, and I have my iPad in a BV shoe sleeper bag, a perfect size I must add!!


----------



## Lululala

Elephant bucket bag and elephant belt. Matchy! Matchy!


----------



## doloresmia

chevre copper cabat!


----------



## mundodabolsa

medium nero cabat, been using it every day for four weeks now.


----------



## llson

Large copper Veneta.


----------



## Mid-

*mundodabolsa*!! Long time no see! How have you been??


----------



## sngsk

Mid- said:


> My almost one year old ebano mini cabat with ottone bracelet, in which I have my ottone wallet and ottone lanyard.


 
*Mid- *that just sounds like ottone heaven 

Bottle veneta today accompanied by new orchid wallet (just picked it up yesterday), orchid key pouch, lilac phone pouch and matita card case.


----------



## aaa_1188

Moon cabat


----------



## cecicat

aaa_1188 said:


> Moon cabat



Hooray!  Any action shots?


----------



## Lululala

Moro New Pyramid


----------



## liquid_room

nero pleated veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

Medium Ink Veneta with various SLG's


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Running errands with just an ottone lanyard and matita zippy card case


----------



## aaa_1188

Breakfast Turbulonce Origami small tote

Evening I am going for my brother's birthday dinner; will be wearing my SO Knot and will put my SLR camera in my moon cabat to bring along


----------



## blueiris

Barcelona Cabat and crimson wallet


----------



## cecicat

Moon cabat and lanyard to a baby shower. 

*aaa* - my moon was carrying my dSLR too!  While a touch heavy, especially since we were juggling a diaper bag and baby in car seat, it wasn't too bad weight wise.


----------



## aaa_1188

cecicat said:


> Moon cabat and lanyard to a baby shower.
> 
> *aaa* - my moon was carrying my dSLR too!  While a touch heavy, especially since we were juggling a diaper bag and baby in car seat, it wasn't too bad weight wise.




*cecicat* 

Are we expecting more pictures of cutie pie boogie cat?  she is so so photogenic


----------



## jeshika

magnolia large veneta


----------



## H’sKisses

I can finally post here as I'm officially a BV gal!  Ebano Cocker!!!

Although this will probably be my only post since I only just got my first BV and don't know when the next one will be!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat....


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne - it stopped raining (for a day)!


----------



## jburgh

Back in the large Ebano Belly Veneta.  I am a one trick pony lately.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Nero/Truffle


----------



## jburgh

I want that! :greengrin:


----------



## sbelle

^Me too!  I was really hoping that it went on sale somewhere, but I didn't find it.  It is a real beauty and BL just keeps flaunting it .


----------



## cecicat

aaa_1188 said:


> *cecicat*
> 
> Are we expecting more pictures of cutie pie boogie cat?  she is so so photogenic



Boogie was quite the social butterfly yesterday.  And then I actually ended up taking more photos of her than the other guests (including the guests of honor!) at the baby shower.  Go figure.  Boogie will go flaunt her pictures in "her" thread so she doesn't hijack another one.


----------



## cecicat

jburgh said:


> I want that! :greengrin:



ITA.  This is so lovely . . . *sigh*


----------



## Bichon Lover

jburgh said:


> I want that! :greengrin:




I'll share, maybe you can high jack it in July. 






sbelle said:


> ^Me too!  I was really hoping that it went on sale somewhere, but I didn't find it.  It is a real beauty and BL just keeps flaunting it .



Isn't that just like me???  
I"m not sure it ever went on sale.  It was on the BV site till about three weeks ago.


----------



## blueiris

Barcelona Cabat and crimson wallet again, with cobalt mobile phone strap.  I received a compliment on the wallet as I was paying for groceries today!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Medium Barcelona Cabat with Orchid card case and lanyard.


----------



## aaa_1188

Ferro Sloane


----------



## jburgh

Bichon Lover said:


> Isn't that just like me???
> I"m not sure it ever went on sale.  It was on the BV site till about three weeks ago.



I checked and it was already completely sold out before the sale began.


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

jburgh said:


> I checked and it was already completely sold out before the sale began.


 
Saks Fifth Avenue had it on sale before Memorial Day - don't know if it's still available though.


----------



## alisonanna

Nero Large Veneta with Anemone Zip Wallet


----------



## lvdreamer

Matita Shiny Goatskin Bag for today.


----------



## LeAmelie

Black Large Veneta Woven Hobo!


----------



## alisonanna

Cassis Campana - such a summery fun pink/red


----------



## Lululala

PO Cabat!


----------



## LLANeedle

Well, let's see.  I've been carrying my tiger veneta since last Friday but if I like what Mr. Brown left at my door while I was out running errands, I may switch.


----------



## Grandmommie

Gladiola Roma....love it..


----------



## Mid-

LLANeedle said:


> Well, let's see.  I've been carrying my tiger veneta since last Friday but if I like what Mr. Brown left at my door while I was out running errands, I may switch.



And of course, you will fully disclose once you like that mystery item! Yes?


----------



## BookerMoose

Spill *LLANeedle* - what is the brown man bringing?!

Speaking of brown, Noce Montaigne for me today.


----------



## LLANeedle

For weeks, maybe months?  I worked so hard to talk myself out of the large paille nuvolato veneta.  Then Boxermom's picture sent me over the edge.  Of course, by then it was sold out.  Styledrops has one but it's over retail and my practical side wouldn't let me order it.  Last week, I even had the one on BF in my bag when I convinced myself I really didn't need it so I put it back.  An hour later it was sold; gone.  Tuesday, two more appeared on BF and one of them arrived at my door today.  I'm positively paille from all the drama....lol  And being 'bag lazy' I'll probably carry it all summer.


----------



## jburgh

LLANeedle said:


> For weeks, maybe months?  I worked so hard to talk myself out of the large paille nuvolato veneta.  Then Boxermom's picture sent me over the edge.  Of course, by then it was sold out.  Styledrops has one but it's over retail and my practical side wouldn't let me order it.  Last week, I even had the one on BF in my bag when I convinced myself I really didn't need it so I put it back.  An hour later it was sold; gone.  Tuesday, two more appeared on BF and one of them arrived at my door today.  I'm positively paille from all the drama....lol  And being 'bag lazy' I'll probably carry it all summer.



Whee! Are you going to post some pictures? They all seem to look different.


Today for me it is the moonie, moon, moon, Moon.


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> For weeks, maybe months? I worked so hard to talk myself out of the large paille nuvolato veneta. Then Boxermom's picture sent me over the edge. Of course, by then it was sold out. Styledrops has one but it's over retail and my practical side wouldn't let me order it. Last week, I even had the one on BF in my bag when I convinced myself I really didn't need it so I put it back. An hour later it was sold; gone. Tuesday, two more appeared on BF and one of them arrived at my door today. I'm positively paille from all the drama....lol And being 'bag lazy' I'll probably carry it all summer.


 
Congrats!!!  The Paille Veneta is just lovely!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Mid-

Yay, *LLANeedle*! There is something about paille nuvolato that makes me feel so nostalgic.  Pics pics pretty please?


----------



## aaa_1188

LLANeedle said:


> For weeks, maybe months?  I worked so hard to talk myself out of the large paille nuvolato veneta.  Then Boxermom's picture sent me over the edge.  Of course, by then it was sold out.  Styledrops has one but it's over retail and my practical side wouldn't let me order it.  Last week, I even had the one on BF in my bag when I convinced myself I really didn't need it so I put it back.  An hour later it was sold; gone.  Tuesday, two more appeared on BF and one of them arrived at my door today.  I'm positively paille from all the drama....lol  And being 'bag lazy' I'll probably carry it all summer.



Congratulations!!!! the long awaited thought lost but found again feeling is the greatest!!!

I have been dying to have the maxi; was struggling with it for a long while, Marvalgirl and her bag twin very funny thread almost broke me, but I held my ground that I was on a bag ban... until of course Lady Lunar sent me over the cliff 

Secretly I am still hoping for a maxi..... a case of too many wants...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat  (how I wish a Moon mini cabat were available...)


----------



## sngsk

My week so far :

Mon- Bottle veneta
Tues- Ferro roma
Wed- Ash scuro campana
Thurs- Cobalt campana
Fri- Moro new pyramid


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

No purse, just OXYDIZED SILVER ZIRCON EARRINGS for child's b-day party


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne for me today - it started out summery but now has become overcast and appears to be about to rain...  I need to get home before the skies open!


----------



## blueiris

-out to dinner with me:

Antilope satin Knot
ottone mobile phone strap


----------



## aaa_1188

Ferro Sloane - Thursday (dinner at MIL and my dear sis-in-law beginning to recognise BV after I've wearing them for more than a year)

Burnt Orange Montaigne - Saturday (dinner with in-laws to celebrate "parents day" same sis-in-law began to question how many BV do I owned )

Armatura Large Veneta - Sunday to Church (luckily did not bump into same sis-in-law who attend the same church)


----------



## cecicat

moon cabat - father's day bbq at my parents house.  Perfect for lugging all the baby gear for Boogie's first trip to her grandparents place (in addition to DH's "manly" LLBean diaper bag).


----------



## NicAddict

Matita Campana on my way to Thailand (it's the only bag I am carrying... and it is bloated and heavy, iphone, ipad, kindle, ipod, etc, etc)


----------



## sbelle

miss_fancybags said:


> po cabat  (how i wish a moon mini cabat were available...)



me too!


----------



## Lululala

Yesterday - nero campana
Today - Caramel Ostrich George V


----------



## Grandmommie

My Miss Moon...her sides are training very well.....*Lululala*, I bet that Caramel Ostrich is TDF...


----------



## ivy1026

my truffle sloane


----------



## spendalot

Carried good ole' Ebano veneta during my trip in Paris. It goes with everything.


----------



## liquid_room

yesterday and today - ottone sloane


----------



## Lululala

Grandmommie said:


> My Miss Moon...her sides are training very well.....*Lululala*, I bet that Caramel Ostrich is TDF...



tee hee...I love ostrich


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne today!!!


----------



## aaa_1188

spendalot said:


> Carried good ole' Ebano veneta during my trip in Paris. It goes with everything.




ooohhhhh la la.. have fun


----------



## Mid-

BookerMoose said:


> Leopard Print Montaigne today!!!


The weather must be looking good, *BookerMoose*?

Back to my nuvolato tote, with moon lanyard.


----------



## blueiris

I'm back to my orchid Cabat with ottone key lanyard.

I also have the usual accompaniments of my crimson wallet, orange cosmetic case, and cobalt phone strap.


----------



## bags4fun

Yolk Nuance bag, Mela wallet, Fever document case.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mid- said:


> The weather must be looking good, *BookerMoose*?


 
Not really *Mid-*, I'm just tired of waiting for summer to arrive (I'll even take just a bit of spring at this point...).  I'm just ignoring the constant threat of rain and carrying what I want - so Leopard Print Montaigne again today!


----------



## Mid-

Oh, that's the spirit, *BookerMoose*!! Enjoy your fav Montaigne no matter what the weather is!


... You do carry a water-proof bag of some sort in case it pours, right?


----------



## Mid-

And *bags4fun*, yolk+mela+fever sounds so much fun!!


----------



## bags4fun

Thanks Mid, it is very colorful!
Today I put the Mela wallet and Fever case into my new Fever Campana!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## sngsk

*bags4fun*- those are such happy colours! Love the sound of the mela+fever combination.

Moro new pyramid for me today, accompanied by orchid wallet, orchid key pouch, lilac phone pouch and matita card case.


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne!!


----------



## aaa_1188

Ohhh... I love Oceano Montaigne 

Moon cabat with cobalt zip around wallet, Azure coin pouch; dust name card; copper rame key pouch and uluru key chain


----------



## sngsk

*aaa_1188*- can I live in your moon cabat? Please??? :lolots:

Eclipse montaigne today


----------



## aaa_1188

sngsk said:


> *aaa_1188*- can I live in your moon cabat? Please??? :lolots:
> 
> Eclipse montaigne today



If you are cecicat's boogie cat; yes you are most welcome


----------



## cecicat

aaa_1188 said:


> If you are cecicat's boogie cat; yes you are most welcome



Lol, *aaa*! She'll need to be evicted from mine first, and she just decided she wanted to help train the sides...

I'm mooning it about town today as well, going in to tell work that I'm having too much fun with Boogie and won't be returning promptly from maternity leave.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat


----------



## Bichon Lover

Medium Ink Veneta


----------



## jburgh

Moon Cabat, Nero Travel Wallet, large Dust cosmetic bag, pink metallic python card case.


----------



## ReRe

marmo roma


----------



## paruparo

Sent from Woodbury and got it this morning, I was so excited, I started taking pics and used it today!
Medium Uluru Red Tornabuoni Veneta!


----------



## paruparo




----------



## liquid_room

paruparo

congrats! it's beautiful!


----------



## paruparo

^thank you!


----------



## thedseer

nero veneta!!


----------



## goldbundles

paruparo, your red is amazing! congratulations.  very beautiful indeed.


----------



## BookerMoose

Past two days - no Montaigne...  Nero Bella on Thursday and Old Petra Flap Top Satchel on Friday.  Back to a Montaigne today, I think!


----------



## cecicat

I'm getting predictable - moon cabat.  And all my other bags are starting to get jealous.


----------



## blueiris

These went out to dinner with me:

-tPF special order nero karung Stretch Knot 
-nero medium mobile phone strap
-iridescent eclipse card case
-cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## Love Of My Life

not today but yesterday my cabat....


----------



## blueiris

Forgot to note yesterday evening that I was also wearing my silver intrecciato hoop earrings.

Out running errands today:

Barcelona Cabat
lilac two-zip wallet
cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow: Ottone convertible shoulder bag


----------



## BookerMoose

BookerMoose said:


> Past two days - no Montaigne... Nero Bella on Thursday and Old Petra Flap Top Satchel on Friday. Back to a Montaigne today, I think!


 
I lied - I enjoyed the Old Petra Flap Top Satchel so much on Friday that I carried it yesterday and today as well...  but definitely back to a Montaigne tomorrow - hopefully the weather will cooperate and it won't have to be Nero!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Barcelona Cabat (PO) filled with other BV goodies!


----------



## sngsk

^^^ You look amazing as always *BL*!

Turbolence origami for me today.


----------



## bags4fun

I just wish I had your tiny waist *BL*!  I guess if I worked out more........


----------



## Bichon Lover

It's genetic for me.  My waist has always been 1-2 sizes smaller than my shoulders and hips even when I weighed 40 pounds more in high school.  It's more like one size smaller now that I'm at that age where the waist thickens so it's a little less exaggerated which makes buying clothes a little easier.  I tried on at least 20 dresses the day I bought this one I'm wearing to find one that wasn't cut straight and wouldn't have to be completely remade.  I was like "Eureka, this is the one!"    A curvy durvy dress.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^  Love the dress!!

Night rugiada bag tomorrow


----------



## Lululala

Beautiful dress *BL*!

PO Cabat for me today.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls, I felt pretty in pink today. 




Lululala said:


> Beautiful dress *BL*!
> 
> PO Cabat for me today.



Oooooo, I'm in good company! :kiss:


----------



## Lululala

Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks girls, I felt pretty in pink today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, I'm in good company! :kiss:


----------



## sportsger2001

Carrying my large ebano veneta with my new ottone lanyard today


----------



## aaa_1188

sngsk said:


> ^^^ You look amazing as always *BL*!
> 
> Turbolence origami for me today.



*BL *you look fantastic as usual!!

I love your turbolence origami .... bag cousin


----------



## blueiris

I'm back to my orchid Cabat today.  Love this bag!

I'm wearing oxidized silver intrecciato hoop earrings, too.

I also have the usual SLGs with me:  ottone lanyard, crimson wallet, orange cosmetic case, and cobalt phone strap.


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne yesterday - Matita Montaigne today!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat & ottone convertible shoulder bag  

Oh, and wearing "when your own initials are enough" silk scarf!


----------



## sngsk

Bottle veneta yesterday. Eclipse montaigne today.


----------



## Bichon Lover

PO Cabat again today but with a lot less glamorous outfit to the hair dressers to get my blond back.


----------



## Grandmommie

Not my BV's...the hurricane went in below us, for which we are very thankful..but tons of rain...we are going to get between 8-12 inches of rain...but my bags are high and dry..lol..


----------



## aaa_1188

Yesterday; Armatura large Veneta... went with a bunch of crazy ladies like me to watch Eclipse  

Today Moon cabat


----------



## ivy1026

My truffle sloane again....it starts to break in and it becomes softer and I am loving it more each day.....


----------



## jmcadon

Ottone sloane...lovin this bag!


----------



## liquid_room

Moon cabat hee


----------



## doloresmia

my beloved knot.... and my pants are too short. hahaha. i remember going to the zoo with my mother several years ago and she said that (about her pants at the time) and i thought it was hilarious, and now it is me!


----------



## blueiris

-tPF special order nero karung Stretch Knot 
 (accessories with it: iridescent eclipse card case, nero mobile phone strap)


----------



## excessbaggage

My large Campana in Ebano with my old zip around ebano wallet.


----------



## doloresmia

out to dinner - barenia kelly dog, double tour cape cod watch, bottega veneta sandals with coaxial heel (best sandals ever) and beloved knot.... and yes the same too short pants i was wearing Thursday night.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

You need short pants to show off the pretty shoes!!!!  Everything's beautiful.


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne today - we finally had some nice weather!


----------



## aaa_1188

doloresmia said:


> out to dinner - barenia kelly dog, double tour cape cod watch, bottega veneta sandals with coaxial heel (best sandals ever) and beloved knot.... and yes the same too short pants i was wearing Thursday night.




Ohhh..... Doloresmia!! Gorgeous gorgeous everything....


----------



## Lululala

doloresmia said:


> out to dinner - barenia kelly dog, double tour cape cod watch, bottega veneta sandals with coaxial heel (best sandals ever) and beloved knot.... and yes the same too short pants i was wearing Thursday night.



everything on you!


----------



## Welena

Mero Roma,red zip wallet,red bracelet and red sling back sandals so compy.


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> You need short pants to show off the pretty shoes!!!!  Everything's beautiful.



hehe! 

lululala, aaa - muchas gracias! MUAH!

ferro new pyramid today... what a fabulous bag


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> You need short pants to show off the pretty shoes!!!!  Everything's beautiful.



hehe! 

lululala, aaa - muchas gracias! MUAH!

ferro new pyramid today... what a fabulous bag, everyone should have one


----------



## septembersiren

my big black belly veneta 
and my nero kitten heel intreccio loafers 
oh yeah and my BV in between the finger ring (I love this ring!!!)


----------



## septembersiren

This is my favorite knot so dressy yet so casual 
love the color 
oh and the shoes are no slouch either 
love it all 








doloresmia said:


> out to dinner - barenia kelly dog, double tour cape cod watch, bottega veneta sandals with coaxial heel (best sandals ever) and beloved knot.... and yes the same too short pants i was wearing Thursday night.


----------



## doloresmia

septembersiren said:


> my big black belly veneta
> and my nero kitten heel intreccio loafers
> oh yeah and my BV in between the finger ring (I love this ring!!!)



can we get kroquet to post a picture????


----------



## doloresmia

septembersiren said:


> This is my favorite knot so dressy yet so casual
> love the color
> oh and the shoes are no slouch either
> love it all



Thank you!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ottone Veneta accompanied me to Napa today. :tispy:


----------



## excessbaggage

My grape Tornabuoni veneta and my dark havana sunnies.


----------



## Lululala

cassis iron bag


----------



## septembersiren

OMG!!! I am too fluffy right now to post any pictures of me 
let me lose some of my fluff 




QUOTE=doloresmia;15853305]can we get kroquet to post a picture????[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bichon Lover

My large Ebano Intagli Veneta


----------



## Lululala

moro new pyramid


----------



## sngsk

Ottone sloane


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Sent my DS to school with Ossidato Drop Bag & the pinky croc sandals.

Shall switch to my Ottone Cabat and likely the gladiator heels when I head out later this afternoon.


----------



## goldbundles

ebano medium


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Rugiada again


----------



## Love Of My Life

cabat....


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura Veneta


----------



## kroquet

Nero Tournaboni today


----------



## Bichon Lover

Azure Veneta and BV shoes.


----------



## nazaluke

Great color on you, BL!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Cement python duette today


----------



## Lululala

Copper Ostrich Belly 76 & Vernice Floral Sandals


----------



## nazaluke

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura Veneta, Nero Cabat, ebano woven loafers, woven SS ring &  woven SS cuff.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow: FLUO PINK BORDEAUX TIE-DYE SCARF and maybe oxidized rose earrings


----------



## LT bag lady

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Tomorrow: FLUO PINK BORDEAUX TIE-DYE SCARF and maybe oxidized rose earrings



MFB, we are scarf twins! You got great taste


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LT bag lady said:


> MFB, we are scarf twins! You got great taste


 
 as do you!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Went out for lunch with my ossidato drop bag.  Plan to go dinner with the baltic python triangle clutch and the new blue sandals I got from DSW recently.


----------



## aaa_1188

Went out with small turbulence origami tote. Not sure what to wear for dinner yet.


----------



## Lululala

Large Orchid Veneta


----------



## sngsk

Cobalt campana


----------



## Bichon Lover

Barcelona Cabat


----------



## Luxe Diva

Black Woven "Bella" tote-love this bag, it's just the perfect size.


----------



## aaa_1188

Turbulence origami small tote


----------



## mariabdc

Some-sort-of-red Campana... probably my fav summer bag...


----------



## blueiris

Carrying: orchid Cabat, ottone lanyard, cobalt mobile phone strap, crimson wallet

Wearing:  oxidized silver intrecciato hoop earrings


----------



## spendalot

Brought Ms Large Belly veneta in Paille for her 1st day out!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

My trustworthy PO cabat


----------



## graycat5

black *Parachute*/*Orchid* lanyard


----------



## Bichon Lover

Miss_FancyBags said:


> My trustworthy PO cabat




Me too!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bichon Lover said:


> Me too!


 
BL - you & Miss PO look very happy together!  


Today carrying ottone convertible


----------



## savieria

My crimson bella--love the bella!


----------



## LT bag lady

REFLECT Cabat is coming out with me today!


----------



## blueiris

Just accessories today:
-ottone lanyard, crimson wallet, cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## cecicat

Lilac baby bag running quick errands with me today.  DH is lugging all the "essentials" in the diaper bag.


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne for the last three days - I miss Noce!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat with peltro ossidato lanyard, matita coin case, several assorted cosmetic cases & rugiada small bag


----------



## newbags4me

Medium nuvolato veneta, ebano cosmetic case and ebano cell phone lanyard


----------



## jmcadon

Ottone Sloane for the last 3 days...no time to switch out.


----------



## sngsk

Ferro roma yesterday, ash scuro campana today with orchid french flap and lilac phone pouch.


----------



## thedseer

Medium nuvolato veneta  and the usual small ebano wallet


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Vintage messenger and scarf


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lilac San Marco Caiman


----------



## hooooiling

cecicat said:


> Lilac baby bag running quick errands with me today.  DH is lugging all the "essentials" in the diaper bag.



Hi cecicat, the bag is so lovely. May I know the name of this bag and the price please? It looks quite small, is it possible to have some modeling pics?  Thanks


----------



## thedseer

Large nero veneta and ebano wallet


----------



## armcandyaddict

karung french flap wallet + fuchsia continental wallet + corallo small cosmetics pouch


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Finally pulled out a montaigne...forgot all about her


----------



## BookerMoose

Forgot about a Montaigne - how is that possible?!  Mela Montaigne for me today!


----------



## savieria

I have my cobalt veneta today.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

BookerMoose said:


> Forgot about a Montaigne - how is that possible?! Mela Montaigne for me today!


 

I know, I know!  I ought to be denied dessert for that one!  Rearranging my closet (i.e. stuff I've hidden from husband) and finding all sorts of goodies I've forgotten about


----------



## Lharding

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I know, I know!  I ought to be denied dessert for that one!  Rearranging my closet (i.e. stuff I've hidden from husband) and finding all sorts of goodies I've forgotten about



Sounds more like you found hidden treasure!


----------



## thedseer

back to nuvolato veneta with my usual wallet 3


----------



## armcandyaddict

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I know, I know!  I ought to be denied dessert for that one!  Rearranging my closet (i.e. stuff I've hidden from husband) and finding all sorts of goodies I've forgotten about



Haha... tell me about it... stuff hidden from the husband. I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

armcandyaddict said:


> Haha... tell me about it... stuff hidden from the husband. I'm guilty as charged.


 

It's fun being bad  (just found my jeweled _glitter oro nero miu miu_ shoes from a few years back - brand new!)  It's like going on a shopping spree without leaving the house!  And I haven't even looked yet in my son's closet under the packed away baby blankets...


Back on topic...only using moon lanyard today


----------



## aaa_1188

Moon cabat cos it's Friday


----------



## sngsk

Eclipse montaigne...love how silky soft it is becoming.


----------



## lemontart

I used nero large veneta today....and planning to use ebano medium campana tomorrow


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne today.  Not sure about tomorrow...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Eclipse montaigne


----------



## tegan

armcandyaddict said:


> Haha... tell me about it... stuff hidden from the husband. I'm guilty as charged.



Oh gosh...I sometimes use the line "I have had this for quite some time"  

So, I guess I am also guilty as charged too   hehehe....


----------



## thedseer

back to nuvolato veneta : )


----------



## lovtas11

orchid montaigne


----------



## aaa_1188

Armatura Large Veneta


----------



## lemontart

definitely my new opera campana...and I am sure I am gonna use the same bag for the next few days!


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne for two days now.


----------



## savieria

nuvolato veneta the last few days


----------



## NYCavalier

My Nero Mini Cabat!


----------



## bags4fun

Fever Compana, for a few days.  I just LOVE this bag!


----------



## sngsk

Moro new pyramid. Been awhile since this baby's been out and I've missed it.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Red-ish vintage shoulder bag


----------



## cecicat

Just the moon lanyard for the past three days.  How did I ever live without a lanyard?


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne for the past two days.  It was my first BV...


----------



## sngsk

Turbolence origami tote. One of my best BV buys ever.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lilac San Marco Caiman to the hair dressers and Tiffany's!


----------



## Grandmommie

Well, this will actually be tomorrow, but my new Mini Nero Cabat....she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## thedseer

nero veneta : )


----------



## lilflobowl

Fuschia medium veneta


----------



## BookerMoose

Back to Noce Montaigne after a couple of days with the Oceano Montaigne (everything else besides these two are packed away while we refinish our floors, but I am amazed at how flexible the Noce and Oceano have turned out to be!)


----------



## Mid-

Grandmommie said:


> Well, this will actually be tomorrow, but my new Mini Nero Cabat....she is soooo cute!!!



Oh, what a great addition, * Grandmommie*!!  I've been rotating my ebano mini and nuvolato tote, and so wish I had the nero mini too!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*Mid*- I love it!!!  wish I convert some of my mediums into minis....the minis are so fun...


----------



## BookerMoose

^ I suspect I will end up with a Nero Mini at some point too...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Rugiada night/nero bag with matita wallet


----------



## Grandmommie

I am so glad I decided to get the mini Nero!  She is perfect. *Bookermouse* and MID ya'll both NEED one!


----------



## lemontart

medium noce perforated veneta today...give my opera campana a break (after using it for 6 consecutive days)


----------



## uclaboi

Army sardegna tote with ottone lanyard, ottone compact wallet, and ebano ostrich zip cosmetics bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> I am so glad I decided to get the mini Nero! She is perfect. *Bookermouse* and MID ya'll both NEED one!


 
Umm, I think you have some revealing to do...


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT*-I think you need one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> *LT*-I think you need one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

You KNOW I do!!
Taking my Ferro Roma out for a spin today, wish it was a Mini Nero


----------



## Grandmommie

That can happen, *LT*  1-800-HI !  Lol!


----------



## mariabdc

I only own two bv bags, a some-sort-of-red Campana and an olive baby bag... 
The Campana is probably my fav summer bag. I used to be scared of colourful bags, but this one is sooooooo easy to wear. I love how comfy and light she is as well. I wish i could afford this bag in some more colours, like nero and ebano... Maybe one day...


----------



## BookerMoose

Matita Montaigne for the long weekend - not sure gray is the perfect summer bag colour but for some reason it just seemed right! 

Tomorrow Mela or Noce, I think - I'll decide which one in the morning depending on my mood.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I can't stop using my night/nero rugiada bag


----------



## aaa_1188

Large Armatura Veneta


----------



## Mid-

My new-to-me azzardo cervo bag, a perfect worry free everyday bag for me. Thank you, my BV angel, the pics are for you!!

Note: the two whitish spots in the last pic are NOT on the bag, but apparently on my mirror.:shame:


----------



## aaa_1188

Mid- said:


> My new-to-me azzardo cervo bag, a perfect worry free everyday bag for me. Thank you, my BV angel, the pics are for you!!
> 
> Note: the two whitish spots in the last pic are NOT on the bag, but apparently on my mirror.:shame:




vava voom Mid- you look good!! the bag is perfect too


----------



## nazaluke

Mid- said:


> My new-to-me azzardo cervo bag, a perfect worry free everyday bag for me. Thank you, my BV angel, the pics are for you!!
> 
> Note: the two whitish spots in the last pic are NOT on the bag, but apparently on my mirror.:shame:


 
I love that bag(have it in Cobalt) and that color. In fact, it was the picture of the Azzardo in the Purseblog that got me started collecting. What a scrumptious bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Mid- said:


> My new-to-me azzardo cervo bag, a perfect worry free everyday bag for me. Thank you, my BV angel, the pics are for you!!
> 
> Note: the two whitish spots in the last pic are NOT on the bag, but apparently on my mirror.:shame:



Hot damn girlfriend, you DO look hot and the bag isn't too bad either.    I thought the pics were for me though......  

So glad your BV angle came through!  

BTW, love the dress not to mention those fantastic shoes and bracelet you're wearing.

I'm really missing our sundress weather since we had the coolest July since they started keeping records and June was 2ND or 3RD.  I want to wear some summer clothes SO bad.   I do not however want your 100 degrees. 

Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Looking at the list of all the beautiful bags you all are carrying this week is making me anxious for Saturday so I can get gussied up and wear a beautiful bag as I'm home everyday this week since Monday recovering from my guests, parties and sick dogs the past couple weeks and now I'm feeling the urge to get out and love seeing what's out and about.  Thanks everyone. 

Could use a few more pics though.


----------



## jburgh

Past few days it has been the nero butterfly bag...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^ Gorgeous!!

Using PO cabat today and wearing rose earrings


----------



## Grandmommie

I am carrying my large Ebano Intagli Veneta...so buttery soft...


----------



## Bichon Lover

jburgh said:


> Past few days it has been the nero butterfly bag...




  Thank you for the pic! 





Grandmommie said:


> I am carrying my large Ebano Intagli Veneta...so buttery soft...



I think that is the softest bag I own.


----------



## jburgh

What a hawt mama you are *Mid-*!


----------



## sngsk

Wowza! Looking good *mid*!!!


----------



## Mid-

LOL, *aaa*, thanks sweetie!

*nazaluke*, I remember the blog entry too. This was actually my HG. I couldn't get it when it first came out, missed it when it went down like 50% off, missed again when it became available at a secondary market, but finally it came to me, yay!!

*BL*, of course I thought of you when I took those pics. Hope you get some nice summer weather back!!





*jburgh*, my angel!! Thank you sooooooooo much!!!

And *sngsk*, thank you dearly.

Yes, today I carried the azzardo again.


----------



## BookerMoose

Love the Azzardo mid-!  Oceano Montaigne for me today.


----------



## uclaboi

*Mid-*, love the bracelet and the ring, too!


----------



## nazaluke

Finally used my Ash Ball Bag for the *first time* today. She accompanied me to Kroger and helped with the grocery shopping. I'm amazed at how comfortable it is and how well it stays on my shoulder. Love it!!!


----------



## blueiris

Love the whole outfit, *Mid-*!

Out to dinner with me:
-special order nero karung Stretch Knot 
-nero medium accessory loop
-iridescent eclipse card case


----------



## jmcadon

Ohhh *Mid-*  is the dress Missoni?  Yum!


----------



## Mid-

Thanks,*BookerMoose*, *uclaboi*, and *blueiris*!

*jmacadon*, the dress is actually Banana Republic that I bought off the bay, but apparently it can pass as Missoni, which I would think is a good thing!

Azzardo again, love how the moon lanyard goes with it.


----------



## Grandmommie

going to run around today and get things done and my Paille large belly is going with me....


----------



## nazaluke

Had to go up to work on my classroom and Billiard Cervo Hobo came along to lend her moral support.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Po :d


----------



## nazaluke

I'm going to post pics of the above mentioned Billiard Cervo Hobo. The color is a bit darker IRL, but a nice rich green color perfect for fall.


----------



## doloresmia

nazaluke said:


> I'm going to post pics of the above mentioned Billiard Cervo Hobo. The color is a bit darker IRL, but a nice rich green color perfect for fall.



that green with the purple lining is SOOOO striking! thanks for posting, be sure to put pix in the color reference thread!!!


----------



## septembersiren

nazaluke your bag is stunning
I carried my big black belly today as usual 
it carried 2 books and a bottle of water today in additon to all my other must haves 
it wasn't even full and only a little heavy (it was the water)
I love this bag it makes me happy every day!!!!!


----------



## nazaluke

Thanks, Doloresmia and September Siren. Don't you love the way these beautiful bags make us happy?


----------



## jeshika

orchid montaigne


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat


----------



## blueiris

orchid Cabat
ottone lanyard
orange cosmetics case
crimson wallet
cobalt mobile phone loop


----------



## thedseer

yum, love the billiard color!

i brought my medium nuvolato with me on vacation to bermuda this past week : )


----------



## HermesBVgal

My large copper Rame Veneta! Love her!


----------



## sbelle

At the bank.....


----------



## wt880014

^sbelle, I LOVE that bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

^ me too!


----------



## sunshine69

my lovely china cervo deconstructed hobo. i was in burberry (nashville) the other day and the manager complimented me on it, he went crazy over the naughty purple liner.  yet he'd never heard of BV? i thought that peculiar.


----------



## Grandmommie

still carrying my Paille belly bag...I love this bag..


----------



## aaa_1188

my favorite cobalt/mela karung large Veneta


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura Veneta


----------



## ReRe

marmo roma


----------



## sunshine69

I had a pretty little opera elongated knot arrive earlier this week with the help of a lovely lady in AC. She is gorgeous and trimmed in bitter karung. I would do a reveal, but I cannot figure out how to post photos.  Anyways, she made her debut today starting with a quick trip to Kroger and then on to work!


----------



## Grandmommie

Mini Paille Cabat....Love it...*ReRe*-I bet that is one pretty Roma bag...wow!


----------



## sngsk

Bottle medium veneta. *sunshine69*- that knot sounds gorgeous!


----------



## blueiris

sngsk said:


> Bottle medium veneta. *sunshine69*- that knot sounds gorgeous!


 
Ooo, *sngsk*--I know that bag would really tempt me if I saw it!  I don't think the US received the medium bottle Veneta.  *sunshine69*, I love how you debuted your new Knot!

I'm getting ready for a short road trip and haven't left the house yet, but I'm planning to have these with me this weekend:

-small Barcelona Cabat
-cobalt mobile phone loop
-crimson wallet


----------



## thedseer

nero veneta!


----------



## tegan

Ebano large veneta


----------



## nazaluke

Billiard Cervo Hobo. Love to pet her.


----------



## NicAddict

Fever (Cabat) week here... Got a lot of nice comments about it.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Just loaded up my medium pleated Nero Veneta to accompany me to Napa tomorrow.  Just the right size and comfort for a long day of drinking and eating. :tispy:  Can't wait.


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Medium Cabat, great shopping bag!


----------



## aaa_1188

Moon cabat cos I have jazz piano class in the evening, it can take my music sheets!


----------



## wt880014

^ LT and aaa_1188 - Aww, the medium cabat! Useful for soo many things!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Worked today so my PO cabat ventured out


----------



## Grandmommie

OH, *Miss Fancy Bags*, we were twins today...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Grandmommie said:


> OH, *Miss Fancy Bags*, we were twins today...


----------



## Mid-

Totally OT, but *Miss_FancyBags*, J'ADORE your new avatar, they are so adorable!  and I'm also curious about your soon to come HG...

Yes, I'm still with my azzardo, cannot put it down.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mid- said:


> Totally OT, but *Miss_FancyBags*, J'ADORE your new avatar, they are so adorable!  and I'm also curious about your soon to come HG...
> 
> Yes, I'm still with my azzardo, cannot put it down.


 
Thank you, Mid-!  They are our little "tigers" named Omlete and Piglet...domesticated shorthairs mixed with ocicat so they are spotted like a leopard on their body.   Not exactly the lap cats I was hoping for, but fun to play with and my son's in love with them 

Hopefully, I'll be doing a reveal soon...it's coming on consignment maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Grandmommie

Can't wait to see Miss Fancy Bags!!!!!


----------



## blueiris

I took my medium orchid Cabat to work with me today, along with my crimson wallet and ottone lanyard.  I've been getting a lot of use out of my Cabat, but it still looks and feels fantastic.

Miss_FancyBags, did I miss something?  I hope you'll love it, whatever it is!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

blueiris said:


> I took my medium orchid Cabat to work with me today, along with my crimson wallet and ottone lanyard. I've been getting a lot of use out of my Cabat, but it still looks and feels fantastic.
> 
> Miss_FancyBags, did I miss something? I hope you'll love it, whatever it is!


 

Hi, Blueiris! You didn't miss anything, I'm trying to not get too excited and say too much just in case, lol!  Grandmommie knows what's coming because she has the same bag...actually, you may have the same bag, too, but in a different color...

Tomorrow, wearing my oxidized rose earrings!


----------



## rains

I am carrying my Nero Nappa Maxi Veneta this week....


----------



## Mid-

Totally inspired by *Miss_FancyBags*, I took my ebano mini out for the first time in quite a while, with my ottone bracelet and ottone lanyard and ottone wallet, LOL! It's my all time fav indeed!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mid- said:


> Totally inspired by *Miss_FancyBags*, I took my ebano mini out for the first time in quite a while, with my ottone bracelet and ottone lanyard and ottone wallet, LOL! It's my all time fav indeed!


 
OMG, Mid-!    Ottone overload...a velvety chocolate mini...pictures, please?!


----------



## Mid-

LOL, *Miss_FancyBags*, thanks for the inspiration! I may try to snap some pics tomorrow if the weather gets better.


----------



## sngsk

*mid-* Ottone and ebano...such a sophisticated combination. 

Ferro roma today with orchid and lilac slgs.


----------



## in-luxury

BV  is good bags,


----------



## LoveHermes99

Pitone (python) Sloane...i've had it for 2 years now and it's developed a unique smell, i'm assuming from the skin?  anyone else have a python bv and noticed this?


----------



## thedseer

nero large veneta!


----------



## klj

^Gorgeous!

None for me..but I want one to carry!!


----------



## jburgh

LoveHermes99 said:


> Pitone (python) Sloane...i've had it for 2 years now and it's developed a unique smell, i'm assuming from the skin?  anyone else have a python bv and noticed this?



Not a clue about the smell, but I want to see a picture!

Today I am back to the Large Nuvolato Veneta.


----------



## tegan

Large Ebano Veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

Maxi Tiger Veneta


----------



## Mousse

My wonderful and absolute favorite BV Cervo Fever Hobo with my Arche red patent Laius flats. Comfy and yet stylish.


----------



## jburgh

Large Nero Pleated Veneta.


----------



## Grandmommie

Peltro Cabat made the cut today...the hard part is deciding who( there will be more than one) will go to NYC...


----------



## wt880014

^Grandmommie I want you to bring them all!!!!


----------



## thedseer

medium nuvolato!


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Nero studded Veneta.  Softest bag!  Got tons of compliments at my meeting.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero / night rugiada bag


----------



## uclaboi

Classic Ebano intrecciato bi-fold wallet.


----------



## doloresmia

ferro new pyramid. really a perfect bag


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

tie dye scarf


----------



## doloresmia

ferro new pyramid


----------



## wt880014

Nero Mini Cabat


----------



## Grandmommie

me too, wt880014!


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne yesterday - and I think Orchid Montaigne today!


----------



## LaLafashionista

Ebano medium Cabat


----------



## thedseer

nero large veneta


----------



## lvdreamer

For the last 3 days and today, large nuvolato veneta!


----------



## LT bag lady

Went to a local parade with my BV Nero cross body


----------



## BookerMoose

I think I will go for the Matita Montaigne today - it is raining cats and dogs but I don't feel like giving in and going for Nero...  I will be a rebel and go Matita but just try to stay out of the rain.


----------



## Contessa

I'm wearing my Ebano Veneta which is so luxurious to wear.......stays on my shoulder & is just the perfect handbag.


----------



## sngsk

Mineral diams clutch for the very first time out to dinner yesterday. 

Ash scuro campana for most of this week while I'm on my working holiday in Australia.


----------



## LaLafashionista

Noce Sloane.  Love the drape


----------



## jburgh

Moon Cabat - looking for shoes that might harmonize well...found none.


----------



## septembersiren

I bought a medium ebano cosmetic case today 
:>) I am so happy :>)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  PO cabat and a small BV...not sure which one....

Also, oxidized silver zircon earrings


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> Moon Cabat - looking for shoes that might harmonize well...found none.


 

Don't worry, Jburgh...send Moonie over this way and I can carry her tomorrow with my Lanvin pewter ballet flats


----------



## doloresmia

those are gorgeous!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Loaded up my Medium Nero Pleated Veneta for tomorrow.


----------



## jburgh

Just switched to the Nero/Karung San Marco.  Love that bag!


----------



## ueynah

these two gorgeous BV SLGs go everywhere with me!

my heart smiles every time when i open my bag and see their beautiful colors!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

doloresmia said:


> those are gorgeous!


 

Thanks, Doloresmia! 

Decided on peltro drop bag with cabat today


----------



## BookerMoose

Ink Montaigne - first time out today!


----------



## spendalot

My new to me New Ball in Camel. Been using her for 2 weeks straight n neglecting all others! Love her.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Elephant lanyard


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Cross body bag


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Copper Ostrich Cocker with a few other goodies inside and a pretty Missoni dress.


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Nero Maxi


----------



## LLANeedle

The paille veneta is packed away for a winter's rest and the tea campana, after a long summer, has come out to play.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Oxidized rose earrings & a BV scarf


----------



## LaLafashionista

Opera Veneta again


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne today, after a couple of Orchid days.


----------



## Grandmommie

Tie dye medium cabat.


----------



## jelts

Medium Rame Veneta! =)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat and an ebano clutch


----------



## jmcadon

Ebano medium veneta...I could just eat this bag it is so yummy looking!


----------



## doreenjoy

:useless: :useless: :useless:


I'm carrying this one today:


----------



## Bichon Lover

Copper Ostrich Cocker again!


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for indulging me with a pic, BL!


----------



## newbags4me

Nero Medium Tornabuoni Veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

PO Cabat


----------



## Grandmommie

Ebano croc knot.


----------



## LLANeedle

My PO cabat made it's debut today


----------



## Bichon Lover

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 1207460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PO cabat made it's debut today



We were bag twins today!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Turbolence Pleated Veneta

Can I just say there is nothing like the purple Turbolence.  That color is amazing and when the sun hit it on the passenger seat it was hard to keep my eyes on the road.


----------



## aaa_1188

Armatura Large Veneta


----------



## sngsk

^^^ Yaaayyy!!! Can't wait to see it later. 

Bottle veneta with my new-to-me anemone cosmetic pouch, orchid french flap and key pouch and lilac phone pouch.


----------



## aaa_1188

oh we are declaring slgs too?? 

ok, fever zip around wallet; ink ayer document pouch and ink nappa travel tag; dust card holder; copper rema key pouch.

Can't wait to see your new stuff and a good dinner sngsk


----------



## thedseer

Nero veneta for a few days now


----------



## lovebags2

thedseer said:


> Nero veneta for a few days now


 
I love that bag!

Wearing my large ebano campana today until that is my ebano maxi arrives soon. lol


----------



## thedseer

lovebags2 said:


> I love that bag!
> 
> Wearing my large ebano campana today until that is my ebano maxi arrives soon. lol



ooh, can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow: PO cabat; ottone shoulder bag


----------



## LT bag lady

Gladiol/Orchid tie dye Knot Clutch!


----------



## LT bag lady

The question is: What BV do I carry tomorrow?thinkin:


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne!


----------



## aaa_1188

Moon cabat!


----------



## noon

turbolence montaigne


----------



## LT bag lady

Almost grabbed Armatura Veneta but Med Crimson Campana started to protest, so she won.  Also have my Med Nero Cabat, BV Nero Patent pumps.


----------



## LaLafashionista

nero montaigne


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Ottone long flap clutch!


----------



## newbags4me

Ebano ball bag.  Am I the only bag crazy person who actually thinks about this before they get out of bed?


----------



## LT bag lady

Ebano Messenger - going hiking with my 5yr old - in style, lol!!!


----------



## lovebags2

My absolutely postively gorgeous ebano maxi!


----------



## BookerMoose

newbags4me said:


> Ebano ball bag. Am I the only bag crazy person who actually thinks about this before they get out of bed?


 
Not at all!  I actually think about it the night before as I am going to sleep, then reassess my mood in the morning before I get out of bed, and then do a final check of the weather before I make a final decision on what bag.  THEN I decide what to wear to go with it!

Nero Montaigne for me today - rainy day again...


----------



## ReRe

Moon cabat (finally broke down, so much for waiting for Xmas)


----------



## uclaboi

Finally started using the Nuvolato Cabat Uomo.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Moon cabat!


----------



## Grandmommie

Ebano Croc Knot


----------



## jburgh

My new to me Large Ebano Intagli Veneta!!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh jburgh!  I bet she is wonderful. I know you love her.


----------



## Baggiana

MarvelGirl said:


> Moon cabat!



Congratulations, MarvelGirl!!! ... a long last!!!  Don't you just love it???!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Baggiana said:


> Congratulations, MarvelGirl!!! ... a long last!!! Don't you just love it???!!!


 
Thanks so much, Baggiana! Yes, I do love it. So much so that I am still carrying it (and will be all this week). I have had her for a few months now but still feel so giddy when I use it. Moon is great.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  a cabat and a clutch...not sure which ones yet   Will depend upon weather...


----------



## lovebags2

jburgh said:


> My new to me Large Ebano Intagli Veneta!!!!


 

Ooh, what a pretty bag!
Can you do a reveal?  I'd love to see it.


----------



## sngsk

My new-to-me Armatura Large Veneta!!! I am now a true believer in bag fate


----------



## blueiris

-medium nero Veneta, with the usual slgs (ottone long key lanyard, crimson wallet, cobalt mobile phone loop)


----------



## aaa_1188

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me Armatura Large Veneta!!! I am now a true believer in bag fate




Hello bag twin, I am carrying my Armatura Veneta today too.. but you know that right


----------



## LLANeedle

My nero stamped studded veneta.......it's like being with an old friend.


----------



## Mid-

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me Armatura Large Veneta!!! I am now a true believer in bag fate



Ooohhh, you got it, *sngsk*, CONGRATS!!


----------



## sngsk

Wouldn't have been able to do it without your help *mid-*


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat & black woven clutch


----------



## LLANeedle

As Nicole moves through today and dumps 6 inches of rain on top of us, I'm trying to decide which BV will float.


----------



## klj

The only one I own...(so far) Med. Ebano Veneta.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Planned on carrying Ottone large flap clutch tomorrow for lunch with former co workers, but we may have to postpone :cry:  then it will be a no-BV day as I might as well head to spa...


----------



## jburgh

E-W Matita Speccio Belly 76.


----------



## NicAddict

My Reflet Cabat for the last 2 days (meeting), shock horror, my colleague managed to put her chair on it and it rubbed the color slightly off of 2 s,mall areas


----------



## ilovecoffee

Bichon Lover said:


> Turbolence Pleated Veneta
> 
> Can I just say there is nothing like the purple Turbolence.  That color is amazing and when the sun hit it on the passenger seat it was hard to keep my eyes on the road.



Your bag is really beautiful.


----------



## sngsk

NicAddict said:


> My Reflet Cabat for the last 2 days (meeting), shock horror, my colleague managed to put her chair on it and it rubbed the color slightly off of 2 s,mall areas


 
Oh no!!! That's terrible *NicAddict*! I sure hope they aren't in obvious spots.

Eclipse montaigne today with my usual slgs- orchid wallet and key pouch, anemone cosmetic pouch, lilac phone pouch and matita card case.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

A Nero Brick that I absolutely adore!


----------



## doloresmia

carried my barenia-like knot to lunch with DH yesterday. really is a fabulous every day casual clutch... and who can argue with that silky smooth feeling


----------



## lovebags2

Ebano Maxi Veneta!


----------



## leilani01

Tornabuoni Medium Veneta in grape (my avatar), ebano flap continental wallet and iridescent ash key loop.


----------



## BookerMoose

Just my Nero lanyard with my keys and my little Nero flap/snap card case - which is the perfect size to fit in my pocket with everything I need (Starbucks card and credit card) while I am out and about with the dogs...  because I am NOT WORKING today!  Wahoo!


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh BookerMoose , I Love Starbucks!  Glad you have the day off. I am running around with my croc wallet. I am antique shopping with my DH and darling 3 year old GS.  I really need a messenger bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Shiny Goatskin Cobalt Karung large Veneta.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

My new large elephant armatura veneta


----------



## wt880014

Nero Sloane! And just loving it!


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> Nero Sloane! And just loving it!


 Me too!!! Love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow: Ottone clutch and PO cabat   (unless I'm babysitting sick nephews...)


----------



## blueiris

I carried my small/mini Barcelona Cabat today, along with a crimson wallet and cobalt mobile phone strap.


----------



## capulet

I took my medium nero pleated Veneta to dinner last night with DH and DD.  Whenever I take it out after it's rested for a while I remember how much I love it.  Sometimes I wish I could stick it in water and grow it into a large...I would probably wear it every day!


----------



## LT bag lady

capulet said:


> I took my medium nero pleated Veneta to dinner last night with DH and DD. Whenever I take it out after it's rested for a while I remember how much I love it. Sometimes I wish I could stick it in water and grow it into a large...I would probably wear it every day!


 

Hi Capulet!!  Nice to see you around here!  I love your line above about growing your Med.


----------



## capulet

LT bag lady said:


> Hi Capulet!!  Nice to see you around here!  I love your line above about growing your Med.



Thanks, *LT*!  It's good to be back.  I had a crazy summer and I'm just starting to get back on TPF and think about bags and fun stuff again.


----------



## sbelle

^I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering where you had gone.  We're glad you are back!


----------



## capulet

sbelle said:


> ^I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering where you had gone.  We're glad you are back!



Thanks, *sbelle*!    I moved over the summer (part of the craziness) so now I'm not too far from you.

It's raining today, so I'm back to my ebano cervo hobo.


----------



## Grandmommie

Mini Nero Cabat


----------



## nazaluke

Ash Ball! Finally, it's cool enough to use it!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Opera Campana!

Well, it's just sitting here at the moment but it hits the road tomorrow for a she she lunch.


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne.  My first BV...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro drop bag


----------



## newbags4me

Ebano ball bag.


----------



## wt880014

Turbolence campana


----------



## VKD

Nocce Veneta on the way to BV to have a look at a toffee belly veneta.


----------



## blueiris

nero medium Veneta
magenta bordeaux tie dye scarf 
oxydized silver intrecciato hoop earrings
moon key lanyard
crimson small tab wallet
cobalt mobile phone loop


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne


----------



## bagfetishperson

Black medium veneta... My favourite


----------



## pm0964

My brand new Nero Maxi Veneta!


----------



## lovebags2

Did I hear maxi veneta? lol

I STILL can't put down my ebano maxi veneta. What a bag ladies!!


----------



## Grandmommie

My Nero Brick bag. Love it


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> My Nero Brick bag. Love it


 
A Cabat with a zipper , you are such a Cabat gal!
Took the little guy pumpkin picking, wore my Black BV Crossbody bag.


----------



## BagEssence

Opera flap clutch for lunch and pourpre baby bag for dinner.


----------



## ankia vinka

my first,,bv,,,PARACHUTE BAG,i dont know the colour name...


----------



## TDL

ankia vinka said:


> my first,,bv,,,PARACHUTE BAG,*i dont know the colour name*...


 
Congrats, the color is *Toffee* (from S/S 2010).


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne today - with my Halloween orange and black ensemble!  I am uncomfortable wearing the Burnt Orange just with black the rest of the year, but not today!


----------



## tegan

Ferro Sloane today!


----------



## wt880014

Yay *tegan*! You got one!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Sloane


----------



## Luxe Diva

My Black "Bella" Tote......love,love, love it.......one of my favorites.


----------



## sngsk

Turbolence origami tote- one of my best BV purchases ever! Accompanied by orchid french flap wallet, lilac phone pouch, matita card case and baltic cosmetic pouch.

p.s. love your avatar *Luxe Diva*!


----------



## newbags4me

Gladiola cervo/karung tote.  (Don't know the official BV name for this bag.)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Ottone zip top messenger


----------



## Grandmommie

Elephant Armatura large veneta


----------



## BookerMoose

Carmino Montaigne today - first day out in a few months as the red just isn't a summery red... but it is perfect for a crisp fall day!


----------



## newbags4me

Noce mini Cabat today.


----------



## savieria

Dark Truffle Pyramid - 1st time out this Fall


----------



## sportsger2001

Ferro Sloane with Ottone lanyard  coupled with small crimson and large baltic cosmetic pouch together with parma continental wallet


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Just my matita lanyard today!


----------



## sngsk

Nero new ball along with anemone, orchid, lilac and matita slgs


----------



## jburgh

Back to the Ruggiada tote.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ferro Roma
Nero Long Zip Around wallet
Moon Lanyard


----------



## jmcadon

Ebano medium veneta...


----------



## lemontart

My new large ebano bella bought in Italy


----------



## ReRe

Moon cabat and lanyard...my new daily staple. Can't put her down.


----------



## BookerMoose

Nero Bella - all this past week as I've been on vacation and the Bella is most convenient for travelling because it goes over the shoulder.  I'm missing my Montaignes, though - home tomorrow...


----------



## doloresmia

leaving my troubles behind by taking an impromptu trip to vegas with my knot!


----------



## thedseer

nero veneta! forgot how much i love this bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Cabat with moon lanyard, nero long zip around, Nero frog coin purse, & tie dye cashmere/silk scarf.


----------



## lemontart

Nero Montaigne


----------



## BookerMoose

Noce Montaigne for me today - my first BV (and my first Montaigne).


----------



## Mousse

Oxidized Copper Cervo Hobo. Just love this bag. Tomorrow I'll switch to my vintage BV gray suede cross body with tassels that works well with my gray and pink Trina Turk "varsity" style sweater.


----------



## glamstudio

best shopping companion - copper cabat


----------



## jburgh

Moro Roma - Getting lots of comments/compliments on it...never did before.


----------



## LLANeedle

Nero cervo hobo for the last two weeks.


----------



## LoveHermes99

Nero Crocodile Campana...my Christmas gift to myself!


----------



## cabochon

Xmas gifts to one's self, always the best kind! Always get exactly what you want.

 Nero Croc Campana..a very rare find, indeed. Or, was it a SO?

Must be absolutely gorgeous.

May we have a picture, please?


----------



## BookerMoose

Yes *LoveHermes99* - we definitely need a picture of that!

Noce Montaigne today for me again...  I enjoyed carrying it so much yesterday that I decided to do it again today!


----------



## boxermom

Just switched from the Nero Plisse Veneta to my Truffle Veneta. It's a great color with everything. If the bad weather continues, though, my old Cervo braided handle tote is coming out. It has been through everything and keeps on ticking.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My multicolor shiny goatskin Bomb!!!!!


----------



## Mousse

Wednesday - Will be on the road traveling with my Fever Cervo Hobo. I'm in a feeling powerful red mood at work this week.


----------



## lemontart

medium ebano campana ^^


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Cabat & earrings (can't remember their exact name at this moment...:weird


----------



## blueiris

Barcelona PO mini today, with crimson wallet


----------



## Luxe Diva

The only one that I have for now, the "bella" tote in black. There's a few on the website that I have my eye on.


----------



## BookerMoose

^ Love the Bella tote!  For me it is a Matita Montaigne today...  but it may be going into the plastic bag since it is pouring out there!


----------



## redskater

my new to me med. ebano campana!  she's so pretty and soft, and from the sweetest pf'er!


----------



## Mid-

redskater said:


> my new to me med. ebano campana!  she's so pretty and soft, and from the sweetest pf'er!


 *redskater*!! 
Great to see you here!!


----------



## Mousse

Oxidized copper cervo hobo. My go-to bag. Was in Sacramento for biz today. Received several compliments and just about fell over when a very stylish woman ID'ed her as a BV.


----------



## LoveHermes99

Pitone Sloane...I love the exotics!


----------



## spendalot

Paille Large belly touring streets of San Francisco


----------



## Flip88

LoveHermes99 said:


> Pitone Sloane...I love the exotics!



I am officially jealous of you!  Your bag sounds lush (I love exotics too BTW)


----------



## LoveHermes99

Flip88 said:


> I am officially jealous of you!  Your bag sounds lush (I love exotics too BTW)


Oh thanks Flip88!  I have been trying to figure out how to upload pictures, but my files are too large...i will keep trying!


----------



## LT bag lady

Last night to dinner & today running errands

*Large Nero Plisse Veneta*, Love that bag!!!


----------



## spendalot

Yesterday to BV store in Carmel

*Large Nero Plisse Veneta!*  Thanks LT Bag Lady


----------



## NicAddict

Gave my Tie Dye some much needed time out of the closet the last two days (office and shopping).

Made me wonder why it was stuck inside the closet so long


----------



## Grandmommie

Python Brick bag....but we aren't leaving the house today....lazy day..


----------



## jmcadon

My favorite BV, new pyramid in Absinthe...thanks *jb*


----------



## BookerMoose

Grandmommie said:


> Python Brick bag....but we aren't leaving the house today....lazy day..



Same here (the lazy day part).  And we do have to leave the house to walk the dogs, but that is it.  Maybe I should just prop a Montaigne beside me on the sofa to keep me company!


----------



## cabochon

spendalot said:


> Yesterday to BV store in Carmel
> 
> *Large Nero Plisse Veneta!*  Thanks LT Bag Lady


 

The Carmel BV is one of my favorite stomping grounds...great little boutique with wonderful SA's! 

Did you pick anything up?

Did you also visit the SF boutique?


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Armatura Veneta for he past four days.


----------



## spendalot

cabochon said:


> The Carmel BV is one of my favorite stomping grounds...great little boutique with wonderful SA's!
> 
> Did you pick anything up?
> 
> Did you also visit the SF boutique?



Yes! It's my first BV experience in the US. heehee. Was very surprised to see a decent sized store. Had a nice chat with a male SA. Didn't pick up anything as I had my eyes on this lovely coral coloured (magma?), double leather woven tote that was way too expensive for me. I forgot to check out the other small accessories! Maybe next time, since Carmel is just a 10mins drive away.

Carmel is such a lovely place. Beautiful and quaint houses. Do you live there?

Haven't been to the SF boutique except for the sad one in Neiman Marcus that was desserted even of SA.


----------



## cabochon

spendalot said:


> Yes! It's my first BV experience in the US. heehee. Was very surprised to see a decent sized store. Had a nice chat with a male SA. Didn't pick up anything as I had my eyes on this lovely coral coloured (magma?), double leather woven tote that was way too expensive for me. I forgot to check out the other small accessories! Maybe next time, since Carmel is just a 10mins drive away.
> 
> Carmel is such a lovely place. Beautiful and quaint houses. Do you live there?
> 
> Haven't been to the SF boutique except for the sad one in Neiman Marcus that was desserted even of SA.


 
Used to live in Carmel...plan to move back in the next two yrs or so.
Now, I take trips down there to decompress by the beach.

Sounds as if you spoke to David, the asst manager. The Carmel BV doesn't have as much stock as the freestanding BV boutique which is actually located right across the street from Neiman Marcus, but they can transfer in anything you want to see, and the sales tax is a lot less in Carmel compared to SF...which, when one is spending thousands of dollars, can be 
advantageous.

The SF NM BV dept is indeed a little sad...but, NM does offer greater sales from 1/3 off , up to as much as 65% .

Saks, on the other side of Union Sq, also has a BV dept...a bit bigger than Neiman's..

Another very nice shopping area is the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto..the Neiman's there may also have some BV.

Of course, if you head down south from Carmel..you will find a true shopper's paradise in Southern CA...lots of BV down there..and close to a BV outlet!

I hope you really enjoy your time in the Monterey peninsula and the rest of CA/USA.

Are you attending the Monterey Language Institute?


----------



## spendalot

cabochon said:


> Used to live in Carmel...plan to move back in the next two yrs or so.
> Now, I take trips down there to decompress by the beach.
> 
> Sounds as if you spoke to David, the asst manager. The Carmel BV doesn't have as much stock as the freestanding BV boutique which is actually located right across the street from Neiman Marcus, but they can transfer in anything you want to see, and the sales tax is a lot less in Carmel compared to SF...which, when one is spending thousands of dollars, can be
> advantageous.
> 
> The SF NM BV dept is indeed a little sad...but, NM does offer greater sales from 1/3 off , up to as much as 65% .
> 
> Saks, on the other side of Union Sq, also has a BV dept...a bit bigger than Neiman's..
> 
> Another very nice shopping area is the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto..the Neiman's there may also have some BV.
> 
> Of course, if you head down south from Carmel..you will find a true shopper's paradise in Southern CA...lots of BV down there..and close to a BV outlet!
> 
> I hope you really enjoy your time in the Monterey peninsula and the rest of CA/USA.
> 
> Are you attending the Monterey Language Institute?



Thanks for the wonderful tips. I am guessing Carmel BV will be my go-to place here  You know, I only brought 2 BVs here and I miss all my other BVs back home so much. 

It's been great. Weather's getting warm. I am loving it here and time flies. 1 year is just too short! I'm already getting dreams that 1 year has passed and I have to go home 

My DH is attending NPS  Me and my boy are just tagging along


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  a nappa peltro drop bag


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> My Armatura Veneta for he past four days.


 Four days in a row???? With all those BV's and Choos?


----------



## Lululala

Copper Ostrich belly 76 & Pyrite Scarabee Oxidized Silver Earring


----------



## blueiris

medium Marcapunto Cabat, moon key lanyard, crimson wallet, cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## BookerMoose

Ink Montaigne today.  The purple lining makes me smile every time I open it!


----------



## Grandmommie

My Nero Brick accompanied me all day...love that bag..


----------



## Mousse

cabochon said:


> Used to live in Carmel...plan to move back in the next two yrs or so.
> Now, I take trips down there to decompress by the beach.
> 
> Sounds as if you spoke to David, the asst manager. The Carmel BV doesn't have as much stock as the freestanding BV boutique which is actually located right across the street from Neiman Marcus, but they can transfer in anything you want to see, and the sales tax is a lot less in Carmel compared to SF...which, when one is spending thousands of dollars, can be
> advantageous.
> 
> The SF NM BV dept is indeed a little sad...but, NM does offer greater sales from 1/3 off , up to as much as 65% .
> 
> Saks, on the other side of Union Sq, also has a BV dept...a bit bigger than Neiman's..
> 
> Another very nice shopping area is the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto..the Neiman's there may also have some BV.
> 
> Of course, if you head down south from Carmel..you will find a true shopper's paradise in Southern CA...lots of BV down there..and close to a BV outlet!
> 
> I hope you really enjoy your time in the Monterey peninsula and the rest of CA/USA.
> 
> Are you attending the Monterey Language Institute?



I agree, Saks SF has a much larger collection (and better customer service) than NM SF. NM at Stanford Center has a very small BV collection. They cater to the LV / Prada / Gucci bag crowd. The Beverly Hills boutique is well stocked. SF was very sparse last week.


----------



## tegan

Nothing as I am snowed in!


----------



## alisonanna

Large Ink Veneta and Anemone zip wallet


----------



## paruparo

Medium Tornabuoni Veneta in Nero. and waiting for my Med Veneta in Cardinal so i can wear the heck out of it hehe


----------



## Mousse

My huge vintage, royal purple intrecciato clutch. This bag is great for tucking into my computer bag when I'm on the road. I should post a photo for help in ID'ing her.


----------



## liquid_room

anemone large belly, moon keyring, anemone coin/card case and anemone key/coin case


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Ottone goatskin zip top messenger


----------



## Mousse

In LA and OC this week for biz. Carrying my go-to oxidized copper cervo hobo. Can't believe how many compliments I have received about how gorgeous she is, including a thumbs up and 'love your Bottega' from a gas station attendant in Malibu. Nowhere else on the planet would you find a gas station attendant who could recognize a BV.


----------



## BookerMoose

^ I love that!

Nero Montaigne for me today, and yesterday.  Really rainy...


----------



## BookerMoose

Lagoon Montaigne for the first time today - it feels like spring!


----------



## aaa_1188

Lagoon Shiny Skin Stitched Veneta


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Night/nero rugiada


----------



## dwebb

Nero Maxi Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo. No worry about rain today.


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my beloved Nero Sloane to dinner this evening, gosh, I love that bag!


----------



## viciel

large lagoon veneta.....i sort of just walked around the house with it...didn't feel like going out


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Large Plisse Veneta to the NYC Philharmonic at Avery Fisher Hall.


----------



## jroger1

OK so I'm late with this post, but yesterday I took my new Assenzio Medium Veneta out for the first time.  I can't believe how I ever lived without this purse.  When I first got it, I was unsure if it was big enough.  I put soup cans in the bag for an entire week & the drop now is perfect.  It is so soft & just the right size feels so wonderful to carry.  Fits everything I need for a shopping trip.


----------



## newbags4me

Medium Ink Veneta on kind of an inky weather day!


----------



## Grandmommie

Chene Python Brick Bag...I love this baby........


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Med PO cabat


----------



## blueiris

medium Marcapunto Cabat
moon key lanyard
cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## mmbags

Medium chene Campana.


----------



## lvdreamer

All this past weekend -- Large Nuvolato Veneta

Today -- Matita Goatskin bag (don't think that it has a name)


----------



## dwebb

I love my Bottega Veneta Maxi in Nero.  Can't put it down.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro ossidato bookmark bag


----------



## LLANeedle

Large eclipse veneta for three straight weeks.  It's a perfect winter red for me.


----------



## jburgh

Just changed out of the Matita Plonge calf hobo and into the Ebano ruched "Bella" bag with the braided handles.


----------



## Irishgal

Roma tote for the past 3 weeks straight. Including business travel, she is a perfect bag for travel.


----------



## jroger1

My second time to carry Medium Veneta in Assenzio.  Love, love, love...


----------



## Grandmommie

My Mini Camel Patent Cabat...It is almost like Spring in Texas.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thank you so much for the pic *Grandmommie*!


----------



## wt880014

Grandmommie said:


> My Mini Camel Patent Cabat...It is almost like Spring in Texas.


 

She's a real beauty Grandmommie! I want spring!


----------



## LT bag lady

Gorgeous!!!
I want Spring too!


----------



## jeshika

Nero Medium Veneta 

My co-worker started petting it... kind of creepy.


----------



## jroger1

Loving my assenzio medium veneta, carrying it again today.  Another spring feeling day in Texas.  Now if only the grass would turn green & match my lovely BV.



jroger1 said:


> My second time to carry Medium Veneta in Assenzio. Love, love, love...


----------



## BookerMoose

Matita Montaigne today and Leopard Print Montaigne yesterday (specially chosen for my birthday)!


----------



## tegan

Nero Roma!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Grape Chantilly Karung.


----------



## Grandmommie

BV's are sooo pretty..............


----------



## LT bag lady

Went to Yoga this am with my Moon lanyard, that's where I keep my bar code id.


----------



## blueiris

medium orchid Cabat today, in celebration of the unseasonably spring-like weather

(this bag is such a compliment magnet, too)


----------



## Bichon Lover

Loaded up for the weekend.......


----------



## cheocheo

medium-sized belly veneta in hot fuchsia pink.....always a delicious look


----------



## newbags4me

Medium ink veneta!


----------



## BookerMoose

My Old Petra flap top satchel today.  I think it was *Re Re* who mentioned recently that she doesn't carry her Old Petra Roma that often as she finds it is hard to coordinate with her clothing.  I do find the same thing - although I do sometimes carry my Old Petra when I am wearing all black, black and white, or, like today, black and gray.  And it feels like spring today and Old Petra definitely makes me think of spring!


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco and loving it...


----------



## jroger1

Medium Veneta in Assenzio


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Nero Plisse Veneta


----------



## BookerMoose

Carmino Montaigne!


----------



## dwebb

I am carrying a Baltic Blue Large Veneta.:smile1


----------



## blueiris

Today, at work:
medium Marcapunto (bottle) Cabat
cobalt mobile phone strap

A few days ago, out to dinner:
medium ebano Intagli Veneta


----------



## LLANeedle

I managed to pry my eclipse veneta off my shoulder (with great difficulty I might add) so I could carry my nero tournaboni tonight.  BTW, I recently saw an awful knock off of this bag in a shop here that carries great clothes but knock off bags.


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm on a roll here since I tend to be 'bag lazy'.  I pulled out my large ebano intaglia for today.  I forgot how butter soft the leather is.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mini Copper Specchio Cabat, Saffron peep toe ballerinas, BV SS cuff & bangles, BV SS ring.


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> I managed to pry my *eclipse veneta* off my shoulder (with great difficulty I might add) so I could carry my nero tournaboni tonight. BTW, I recently saw an awful knock off of this bag in a shop here that carries great clothes but knock off bags.


Eclipse Veneta is divine!  I totally understand!


----------



## aaa_1188

My beloved Ferro Sloane!!  Have not carry her for a long time!


----------



## LLANeedle

LT bag lady said:


> Mini Copper Specchio Cabat, Saffron peep toe ballerinas, BV SS cuff & bangles, BV SS ring.



LT sounds like you're ready for Miami.  Have a great time.


----------



## mmbags

My new to me Ebano Intaglia Veneta purchased from a fellow tpfer.  Love her!


----------



## blueiris

special order nero karung Stretch Knot (I'm so glad I have this!)
iridescent eclipse card case
nero mobile phone strap


----------



## BookerMoose

Ink Montaigne!


----------



## Compass Rose

This soft and wonderfully schmooshie Bottega Veneta.  Don't know if it even has a name, but I'm trying to get an answer on the BV ID thread.


----------



## fpiccione

THis is the one I am planning to carry in a few days ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been so good lately .. trying not to buy any BV ... so forcing myself to be be away from the forum.... but I am BACK to BAD ... 

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...eccio-nuvolato-maxi-veneta-i-34501-s-356.html

thanks to Love that bag ;o))


----------



## Mousse

Vintage huge royal purple intrecciato clutch for dinner tonight. Thank goodness its not raining or snowing tonight.


----------



## krawford

My large ebano veneta.   that bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Copper Specchio Mini Cabat


----------



## LLANeedle

My go to nero stamped studded veneta.  It sat amidst construction dust for six hours and came home white.  A quick rinse and it was back to nero.  I love this bag!


----------



## blueiris

^Glad your nero studded Veneta was unscathed by the construction dust.  Wow!

-today-
medium Marcapunto Cabat
moon lanyard
cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## prestwick

Matita E-W belly bag


----------



## Grandmommie

Chene Degrade Belly Bag...


----------



## cabochon

Lilac medium campana and BV tie-dye scarf orchid/bordeaux.


*Grandmommie* Did you pick up both the nero and the chene degrade belly bags?


----------



## liquid_room

rinse?? seriously?? i would love to see this bag!



LLANeedle said:


> My go to nero stamped studded veneta. It sat amidst construction dust for six hours and came home white. A quick rinse and it was back to nero. I love this bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

I finally put my Mini down and took out my Nero Sloane!


----------



## Mousse

Vintage large dark gray suede cross body "hobo" with tassels to the orchid show in SF.


----------



## Compass Rose

This little lovely!


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne for me today - I feel spring in the air!


----------



## sngsk

Moro new pyramid out with me today filled with purple slgs - turbolence, lilac, anemone and orchid.


----------



## jroger1

Two (my only two):  1) China Cervo Tote I've been carrying it everyday as a work tote.  2) Medium Assenzio Veneta


----------



## LT bag lady

Still carrying my Nero Sloane, Love That Bag!!!


----------



## prestwick

moro Sloane, assenzio lanyard with key fob


----------



## mmbags

Large Campana in ebano.


----------



## newbags4me

Original ball bag in ebano.


----------



## tegan

Still my nero roma with gunmetal hardware.  However, will be raining heavy tomorrow so I will most likely use a different bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung...


----------



## tegan

Switched to my Ebano Large Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

My Nero Plisse Veneta. Love this bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

A last hurrah with my eclipse veneta before I put it away for the spring/summer months.


----------



## jroger1

Medium Assenzio Veneta & China Cervo Tote (I'm using this as my daily work tote & love it)


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> My Nero Plisse Veneta. Love this bag!


 Hey Sis, we were thinking alike, I carried my Nero Plisse on Monday too!


----------



## Compass Rose

This cute and bright little number for meeting friends for lunch!  It's been around for a long, long time!


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne for me today - I decided to ignore the gray weather and just pretend it is spring!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^good for you....


----------



## BookerMoose

^ It has deteriorated from just gray outside to pouring - good thing I have a plastic bag so the Orchid doesn't get drenched going home!


----------



## jburgh

Switched from the Baltic Montaigne and now mine matches the sky...Ferro Sloane.  Plus the Ferro ballet flats!


----------



## LLANeedle

My tea campana  asked to see the light of day, so I obliged.


----------



## jroger1

My first day to wear Large Milk Veneta.  LOVE this bag so I couldn't wait til after Easter (that's old school anyway right?).


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung....


----------



## Bichon Lover

Opera Campana


----------



## BookerMoose

Lagoon Montaigne for me today - and I'm not just pretending it is spring today, it really feels like it!


----------



## boxermom

I couldn't wait any longer--I took the Nuvolato Veneta out of its dustbag. It makes me happy to see it and carry it


----------



## LLANeedle

^  Yay!  Come April, mine will officially be out of the bag.


----------



## jroger1

Large Milk Veneta for the second day in a row  :greengrin:


----------



## Bagaday

My brand new Nero "Bella".  I can't say enough how much I adore this bag.....LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

^  I have a Nero Bella too and it is awesome - glad you are enjoying yours *Bagaday*.  

Just a Nero Montaigne for me today.  I decided Mela wasn't Irish enough and so I wore an emerald green top instead, then didn't have any other colour to go with it so Nero it is!


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung... the weather & color are perfect...


----------



## krawford

I am carrying my curry Sloane.  I love it!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Medium Ink Veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung....


----------



## blueiris

It was in the 70s and sunny today ...

Medium orchid Cabat, baby!  I love this color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

today my sunset ayers....


----------



## jburgh

Still the Ferro Sloane...such a pretty grey.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Matita Belly


----------



## bretaudot

O'k, usually I don't do it, but this bag is tooo beautiful to conceal it


----------



## LT bag lady

*bretaudot*, gorgeous!!!!

Carried my Copper Specchio Mini Cabat, love love love that bag!


----------



## blueiris

tPF Special Order nero karung Stretch Knot
iridescent eclipse card case
nero medium mobile phone strap


----------



## bretaudot

> bretaudot, gorgeous!!!!


Thank you, LT bag lady!


----------



## ryrybaby12

My Moon Cabat....I keep going back and forth on this bag....but man, it is so pretty, and every time I carry it, I get so many compliments  I wish I could afford that grey cabat as well.....oh, to dream.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  ottone zip top shoulder bag and various accessories


----------



## Love Of My Life

black cabat....


----------



## Love Of My Life

ink cabat


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne!


----------



## Mousse

Friday statement - my new nero large belly for her break in run. My company has in-door parking - thank goodness by new BV will be protected from the crazy weather drenching Nor Cal.


----------



## Compass Rose

This little number:  It's so cute!


----------



## doraemonbear

All so beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Mousse said:


> Friday statement - my new nero large belly for her break in run. My company has in-door parking - thank goodness by new BV will be protected from the crazy weather drenching Nor Cal.



Congrats on your new Belly!  Supposedly just one more day of this craziness and then spring for next week!!!!!!!  

How come we haven't run into each other at Santana Row, Nordstrom or somewhere?????    Or have we????


----------



## Mousse

Bichon Lover said:


> Congrats on your new Belly!  Supposedly just one more day of this craziness and then spring for next week!!!!!!!
> 
> How come we haven't run into each other at Santana Row, Nordstrom or somewhere?????    Or have we????



Much better weather today. Didn't even need to open the umbrella. Traffic on "the 880" on the way to work was a breeze. Is it time for a Nor Cal or Silicon Valley BV meet and greet? I've been on tPF for a while but haven't been an active poster until recently. Bichon: I so admire your amazing BV collection. My DH and I visit Santana Row often for the best people watching in the valley. I bet our paths have crossed...


----------



## Bagaday

BookerMoose said:


> Leopard Print Montaigne!


 
I would love to see a pic of that.   I have the leopard print wallet and adore it.  Would love to find the matching cosmetic bag.


----------



## cabochon

Bagaday said:


> I would love to see a pic of that.  I have the leopard print wallet and adore it. Would love to find the matching cosmetic bag.


 

Go to the Bottega Style Reference thread, then click Montaigne pictures...check posts 18 and 27 for Leopard montaigne pics.


----------



## Mousse

My new large nero belly - 2nd day. Letting her soften up a little.


----------



## jroger1

BV Large Milk Veneta


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro for spring! (I hope soon...)


----------



## Grandmommie

Spring is here in Texas, Miss FB.   Carrying my Pythin Brick Bag.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Grandmommie said:


> Spring is here in Texas, Miss FB. Carrying my Pythin Brick Bag.


 
 I'm jealous!  I'll be lucky if I can till the garden in mid-May


----------



## BookerMoose

After five days in a row with my Leopard Print Montaigne, I've switched today to my Noce Montaigne.  Signs of spring here although it was raining like crazy an hour or so ago - but clearing up now.


----------



## LT bag lady

Inspired by CoutureQueen's Armatura Veneta reveal, I took out my Armatura Veneta.


----------



## mmbags

Sloane in dark bramble.


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat...


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura again, she is softening so nicely...


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne!


----------



## BookerMoose

Ink Montaigne!


----------



## Mousse

My large nero belly on her maiden flight today on SWA from SJC to BUR. She makes a lovely biz travel companion.


----------



## Virginiamb

Not today, but tomorrow I will be carrying my new (well not new, but just purchased from Anns Fabulous Finds) BV Noce Marmoth New Ball bag.  I am so excited.


----------



## jelts

My Casis Campana that I received on Tuesday! I've been using it daily since then!


----------



## NicAddict

Large Matita Campana...


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne today - spring has sprung!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bv cabat and last night used my bv knot w/grommet detail...


----------



## Mousse

Another day out with my large nero belly. Gosh, she is a great go to bag and has softened so nicely. Tomorrow I'm wearing my vintage suede charcoal messenger with tassels. No rain in sight.... and the gray will work well with my turquoise jewelry theme.


----------



## jroger1

Large Milk Veneta


----------



## jmcadon

My gorgeous Absinthe Pyramid will be going to a car club meeting with me this afternoon


----------



## sngsk

Ottone sloane


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne today - Noce Montaigne tomorrow (unless it is pouring, in which case it will be Nero AGAIN...)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade vernice crossbody


----------



## LLANeedle

My ebano belly veneta spent a long weekend with me.  I'd love to pull out the nuvolato veneta but these 30 degree mornings don't scream spring so I pulled out the eclipse veneta today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat...


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne today - Orchid yesterday!


----------



## stabs

My Nero Veneta and wallet


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Med Cabat, BV ring, BV bracelets, BV Nero woven belt, in NYC


----------



## Grandmommie

Brick Python


----------



## jmcadon

still loving my Absinthe Pyramid...my DIL asked which designer I was carrying and I told her I was flying under the radar with my BV...


----------



## BagLovingMom

My new Ebano large Veneta, haven't put her down since she came on Thursday! Love!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Grandmommie

Oh, *Sbelle* that bag is so pretty...I am carrying my Karung Red clutch...love it..


----------



## designergoods

my ottone lanyard key chain and french wallet!


----------



## cecicat

*sbelle* - stunning!  That thud you heard was the sound of my jaw hitting the keyboard. 



sbelle said:


>


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbelle said:


>


 

     beautiful!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow: PO Cabat & Peltro Ossidato Bookmark bag


----------



## jelts

Am still using my Cassis Medium Campana! She's so soft and lovely to pet!


----------



## LT bag lady

BagLovingMom said:


> My new Ebano large Veneta, haven't put her down since she came on Thursday! Love!


Gorgeous classic!



jmcadon said:


> still loving my Absinthe Pyramid...my DIL asked which designer I was carrying and I told her I was flying under the radar with my BV...


Perfect for that great weather you always have! 



sbelle said:


>


Divine!



Grandmommie said:


> Oh, *Sbelle* that bag is so pretty...I am carrying my Karung Red clutch...love it..


Karung Red Clutch, did we see a reveal????  You holding out?  I want to see!!



designergoods said:


> my ottone lanyard key chain and french wallet!


Ottone heaven!! Beautiful!



hotshot said:


> san marco karung...


Gorgeous!  Show a picture 



Miss_FancyBags said:


> Tomorrow: PO Cabat & Peltro Ossidato Bookmark bag


Gorgeous Metallics!



jelts said:


> Am still using my Cassis Medium Campana! She's so soft and lovely to pet!


Red Campana, can't go wrong!


----------



## jroger1

Milk Large Veneta


----------



## LT bag lady

It's 75F, so I'm wearing white linen and my Mini Copper Specchio!


----------



## Grandmommie

My Peltro Cabat....love her...

*LT*-that sounds like a GREAT COMBO!


----------



## blueiris

I carried my medium orchid Cabat today!  I also had my moon key lanyard and cobalt mobile phone strap with me.

It was unseasonably warm, so I thought I should give my medium Marcapunto Cabat a rest.  I've gotten used to using the hardy Marcapunto, but oh, how lightweight and soft my orchid is!


----------



## Virginiamb

Today I am getting ready to switch and carry my BV Noce New Ball bag.  I just got it last week AnnsFab my first one and I love it.  I need to post a pic.


----------



## septembersiren

I switched today to my Ebano Cervo cocker
I am also carrying all my other BV SLG's
I love my cocker I love the 2 outisde pockets 
1 for my phone and 1 for my inhaler can always find them


----------



## BookerMoose

Lagoon Montaigne today for me - the day started out lovely, but now it looks like it is going to rain so I am going to scurry home now before the Lagoon gets a taste of lagooney weather!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Platino ossidato cervo bucket bag


----------



## jroger1

Medium Assenzio Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

Large Nero Plisse Veneta.....


----------



## BagLovingMom

Large Ebano Veneta, it's working so great as an everyday bag for me!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Oxydized silver zircon earrings


----------



## LT bag lady

Copper Specchio Mini, BV thick woven ring, thin woven bracelets.


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne - because it was a lovely spring morning when I left for work.  It is now snowing.  Crazy weather!


----------



## lemontart

Medium Opera Campana


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco karung...


----------



## Grandmommie

Copper Specchio Mini and Croc Zip Around Wallet...and we are off for the day...


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> *Copper Specchio Mini* and Croc Zip Around Wallet...and we are off for the day...


 
Whoohoo!!  I have a bag twin!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat....


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat and platino ossidato illusion bucket bag


----------



## shopaholicious

Lilac Montaigne


----------



## wt880014

Ink Montaigne


----------



## Grandmommie

I am going to have to look into a Montaigne...everyone loves that bag....


----------



## LLANeedle

The stamped studded veneta over the weekend in all that mid Atlantic rain because I think that bag would float if it needed to.  Switched to a large ebano belly for one day but its bulkiness bothers me.  Finally pulled out the nouvalato (sp?) veneta for spring/summer even though it's still cold enough here to have the heat on.


----------



## mdlcal28

LLAN, its truly hard for me to imagine someone STILL using their heat!!!
We're sweatin down here like its summertime already!


----------



## thedseer

Medium nuvolato-happy it's warm enough to carry again!


----------



## atelier_borse

BagLovingMom said:


> Large Ebano Veneta, it's working so great as an everyday bag for me!


 
Oh you will love the cabat as well!  One of my favorites


----------



## Mousse

Large nero belly veneta. She is such a workhorse bag.


----------



## Grandmommie

Nuvolato tote.


----------



## LoveHermes99

Happy Easter to all!  I wore my runway gladiator ring sandals in nero today to church with my ostrich tote in noce.  I would love to have recreated the whole look #1 from S/S 2011:

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/WRTW/SS/look01

I've seen the dress at the Crystals City Center store in Las Vegas.  It's just beautiful.


----------



## couturequeen

Grape Tornabuoni medium veneta


----------



## ap.

Burnt Marshmallow Cabat and Nero Old Pyramid - spent the weekend in DC, away from the rain in NYC.  I discovered that the Nero Old Pyramid is a great travel bag; it works as a shoulder or cross-body bag and it is secure with a zip closure.


----------



## BookerMoose

Spring has finally sprung for more than a day at a time - so out came the Mela Montaigne yesterday and Lagoon Montaigne today!  And I don't think (knock on wood) I will get caught in a rain storm for a change!


----------



## blueiris

My husband and I went out to dinner with my in-laws this evening--I carried my tPF special order nero karung Stretch Knot.


----------



## wt880014

Ebano Maxi Veneta- All weekend in NYC!


----------



## jroger1

Large Milk Veneta


----------



## LT bag lady

Small cross body woven bag in Nero, Nero woven belt, & Tie Dye scarf from S/S 2010.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

The Sapphire Blue Cotton Scarf as a head scarf...had flurries today :snowballs:


----------



## dwebb

Baltic Large Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

patent mini cabat


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat.


----------



## wt880014

Large Nero Plisse Veneta


----------



## zjajkj

I am ALWAYS carrying my BV wallet. Does that counts? LOL


----------



## Mousse

Oxidized copper cervo hobo with metallic "copperish" Arche Laius ballet flats  - comfy because I was on the go today.


----------



## newbags4me

Noce mini cabat, ebano cosmetic case and cigar document case!  Oh, and ebano key chain.


----------



## Love Of My Life

today, BV san marco karung...


----------



## momoffour

Celeste Large Veneta


----------



## wt880014

Large Nuvolato Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo. Red hot.


----------



## cassie lee

Nero Sloane, have been trying to make it more slouchy


----------



## Grandmommie

Croc Veneta...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Cabat


----------



## boxermom

My knock-around Cervo braided handle poudre tote. Holds a ton of stuff. I need to switch back to one of my Venetas.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne today - it finally stopped raining!


----------



## Lexiii

sadly i don't know how to upload any photos onto this site, but i love my brown shoulder bag. I have no idea what it is called...still trying to figure that out haha


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat...


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne - three nice days in a row finally!


----------



## Lexiii

This is the one I always carry around in dark brown: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Bottega-Veneta/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Shoulder-Handbag/29571

I have no idea what it's called though


----------



## LT bag lady

Ferro Roma, missed her so I took her out today.


----------



## LLANeedle

BM, you sent your rain down here!  I think I may break out the PO cabat to go to settlement on my house....yeah!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Congratulations on your house *LLANeedle* - and sorry about the rain!  I understand we are getting the rain back tomorrow right in time for our long weekend....  I decided on my Old Petra Flap Top Satchel today for one more bit of spring before the next deluge comes.


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura Large Veneta


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ferro Sloane. Hadn't seen the light of day for over a year. Talk about buttery soft and a beautiful unique color. Would buy it again


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Platino ossidato cervo illusion bucket bag...


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV sunset ayers... love all the colors and today was the perfect day to carry it...


----------



## blueiris

medium orchid Cabat
ottone key lanyard
cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Oxidized silver floral earrings


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## couturequeen

wave nero wallet


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers.. got compliments wearing it today....


----------



## LT bag lady

Copper Specchio Mini Cabat
SS bracelets
Saffron open toe flats


----------



## Grandmommie

Hey, *LT*...we are bag twins today...


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Hey, *LT*...we are bag twins today...


 

Can't imagine a better twin than my bag sister .


----------



## LT bag lady

My favorite shopping companion Nero Med Cabat.


----------



## mdlcal28

Dont you two need to make some donations???!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## missmoimoi

chene degrade belly veneta


----------



## starburst_

Montaigne in Ebano


----------



## BookerMoose

Oceano Montaigne today!  Orchid yesteday.


----------



## krawford

Large nero veneta.


----------



## baglover1973

magma large veneta hobo


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers satchel


----------



## Mousse

Dodging the SF bay area rain storms today with my large nero belly under an umbrella.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mela Montaigne!


----------



## alisonanna

I just pulled out my large cinnamon Veneta.
I forgot how beautiful and soft it got last summer, I'm thrilled to use it again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## krawford

My new  Sapphire Sloane.  Great bag for summer.


----------



## Grandmommie

Peltro medium cabat


----------



## liquid_room

moon for past 3 days


----------



## blueiris

orchid medium Cabat for the past 3 days, along with ottone lanyard and cobalt mobile phone strap


----------



## Grandmommie

Out and about with my Croc Veneta.


----------



## nizlay

Large lagoon veneta today
Large empire veneta yesterday


----------



## bags4fun

lagoon degrade wallet with my white knot bag (can't remember it's name).  It has the colorful knots all over it.  Love that bag!


----------



## BookerMoose

Leopard Print Montaigne today!  It feels like fall again outside.


----------



## Mousse

Large nero veneta all week; switching to my vintage gray suede with tassels hobo tomorrow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers..love this bag...


----------



## Grandmommie

My "Granny Smith Apple" Maxi.....love it..


----------



## sassypantss

Nero medium cabat. The leather is so scrumptious!


----------



## septembersiren

Large Nero Belly Veneta 
Intrecciato kitten heeled shoes 
Nero Intrecciato Belt with Burnito buckle


----------



## LLANeedle

Went shopping with my PO cabat.


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo made it a red letter day.


----------



## jmcadon

I've been carrying my black large perforated Veneta since it was delivered


----------



## EconomyBooster

This is my first post ever on TPF!  I'm so excited!  I just bought a Corniola Sloane, my first BV!  I'm in love!  I have worn it everyday since I got it!


----------



## Grandmommie

EconomyBooster said:


> This is my first post ever on TPF!  I'm so excited!  I just bought a Corniola Sloane, my first BV!  I'm in love!  I have worn it everyday since I got it!




Congrats..your Sloane is beautiful..one of my favorite styles...Come visit alot..you will love it here...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

nero degrade vernice messenger


----------



## EconomyBooster

Grandmommie said:


> Congrats..your Sloane is beautiful..one of my favorite styles...Come visit alot..you will love it here...


Thank you so much Grandmommie!  I have learned so much from this site, I really enjoy everyone's input!


----------



## couturequeen

EconomyBooster said:


> I just bought a Corniola Sloane, my first BV!  I'm in love!  I have worn it everyday since I got it!



What a perfect pop of color! Congrats!


----------



## EconomyBooster

Thank you, thank you, Couturequeen!


----------



## liquid_room

Lagoon medium veneta, my latest purchase! neva had a bag this bright before! also did not realise that med veneta does not have a cell pocket!


----------



## LLANeedle

Noce braided handle tote


----------



## bags4fun

SO Parma Chevre large Capri.


----------



## wt880014

Assenzio Vernice Tote


----------



## krawford

Back to my curry sloane


----------



## Mousse

Tomorrow I'm in a red, white and blue mood for the 4th holiday. My vintage red, white, and blue marco polo creel paired with an LL Bean red & white stripe french fisherman top. I take this creel out once a year for a 4th of July spin. A true tribute to my Boston born, preppie upbringing.


----------



## liquid_room

anemone large belly


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mousse said:


> Tomorrow I'm in a red, white and blue mood for the 4th holiday. My vintage red, white, and blue marco polo creel paired with an LL Bean red & white stripe french fisherman top. I take this creel out once a year for a 4th of July spin. A true tribute to my Boston born, preppie upbringing.


 
*Mousse *-  I love your creel!  That style has always been a favorite of mine 

******************************

Just carrying a nero perlier zip coin purse today


----------



## paepaega

Feel like sharing!
I was dressing up to see Lion King the musical in Singapore. 

BV medium nero campana. My newest favorite bag. I have been using everyday since I got it
Dress Topshop
Shoes local brand


----------



## WingNut

Today? Medium Noce Ostrich Cabat


----------



## liquid_room

lagoon cabt


----------



## liquid_room

haha wat wishful thinking. i meant lagoon veneta!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Copper Specchio Mini
Croc wallet
Nero woven belt


----------



## liquid_room

paepaega said:


> Feel like sharing!
> I was dressing up to see Lion King the musical in Singapore.
> 
> BV medium nero campana. My newest favorite bag. I have been using everyday since I got it
> Dress Topshop
> Shoes local brand



u look very nice!!


----------



## Mousse

Miss_FancyBags said:


> *Mousse *-  I love your creel!  That style has always been a favorite of mine
> 
> ******************************
> 
> Just carrying a nero perlier zip coin purse today



I also have the creel in metallic gold. Creel a classic BV. Would love to see Tomas bring us an updated version.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My PO Cabat.  It's now a puppy tote meaning I carry the towel he lays on and toys and wet wipes, treats, along with my wallet and sunglasses. Expensive doggie tote!


----------



## blueiris

(Last night)
antilope satin Knot (I just noticed from the Celebs thread that Princess Madeleine of Sweden and I have the same silk Knot )
ottone short mobile phone lanyard


----------



## BookerMoose

Friday - Carmino Montaigne (for Canada Day!)
Saturday - Lagoon Montaigne
Sunday - Old Petra Flap Top Satchel

Tomorrow - I have no idea yet!


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo (lunch at Pizza Antica Santana Row today). Glorious weather and fun people and dog watching.


----------



## Grandmommie

I spent the week in Disney with my kiddos and I carried my Mini "orange" cabat and Ebano Crossbody bags...loved having them with me..


----------



## thedseer

medium nuvolato veneta


----------



## krawford

Back to my nero veneta


----------



## jburgh

Ottone Sloane, a sandy gold beauty!


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my large nero belly veneta on a week long biz trip to San Diego, LA, and Santa Barbara.


----------



## liquid_room

Tourmaline large campana


----------



## My Lisette

My new tourmaline (navy blue) vachette medium cabat! I love to wear a bag that I actually want to age.


----------



## chungwan

Don't really know what happened but i've known about BV for years and years but never really taken a fancy to their bags until about a month ago. And for a handbag addict, i'm quite surprise about this. but suddenly i got a bv fever and the only way to cool it is to own more and more of these beauties. so in about a month's time, i have acquired 6 BVs and if i could i would carry them all at the same time. So while at home, i can surround myself with all of my new babies, when i go out today i will carry the ultimate classic ebano veneta.


----------



## BgaHolic

chungwan said:


> Don't really know what happened but i've known about BV for years and years but never really taken a fancy to their bags until about a month ago. And for a handbag addict, i'm quite surprise about this. but suddenly i got a bv fever and the only way to cool it is to own more and more of these beauties. so in about a month's time, i have acquired 6 BVs and if i could i would carry them all at the same time. So while at home, i can surround myself with all of my new babies, when i go out today i will carry the ultimate classic ebano veneta.


 :welcome2: to TPF!  Please post pics!!! Would love to see!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade vernice messenger; cabat

Sapphire blue cotton scarf


----------



## couturequeen

Camel new ball


----------



## etsy22

ebano veneta


----------



## LT bag lady

Mini Copper Specchio Cabat
Nero Zip Around wallet
Moon lanyard


----------



## chungwan

large veneta in topaz


----------



## Grandmommie

Mini camel patent cabat...


----------



## thedseer

medium nuvolato


----------



## krawford

Today will be my ebano medium cabat.


----------



## wt880014

Yolk tie dye knot


----------



## blueiris

large ebano Veneta (it's still so new--no draping as of yet)
cobalt mobile phone loop


----------



## sillywahine

medium ebano veneta


----------



## chungwan

thedseer said:


> medium nuvolato


OH! I love Nuvolato. will you post a picture of the bag please! ;0)


----------



## Mousse

Large nero belly. Haven't unpacked yet from my biz trip.


----------



## jeshika

PO Mini Cabat  - FAV BAG EVER!


----------



## bags4fun

SO Parma Chevre large Capri.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade vernice messenger - such an easy bag to use and always looks so right with everything.  One of the best purchases I've made, purse-wise.


----------



## jmcadon

Absinthe New Pyramid


----------



## brandaholic

Large Ebano Campana


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat.  still hasn't softened!!


----------



## LLANeedle

My large nero studded veneta accompanied me through Hurriquake week and will join the nouvalato (sp?) veneta for the long weekend.  Being from the "old school", the nouvalato will have to be put away after Labor Day along with the white sandals and white pants.


----------



## Grandmommie

Waxed studded hobo.  Love it!


----------



## jmcadon

All of my SLG's are BV's always...no matter what bag I am carrying!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bottega cabat...


----------



## annie9999

hotshot said:


> bottega cabat...


Which one?


----------



## chungwan

jmcadon said:


> All of my SLG's are BV's always...no matter what bag I am carrying!



what does SLG stand for?


----------



## krawford

Back to my ebano cabat.


----------



## LLANeedle

SLG stands for small leather goods....wallets, coin purses, lanyards, key fobs. etc.


----------



## boxermom

haha, I've been carrying my pre-owned (by who knows how many people) Cervo braided handle tote (blue--I also have one in Poudre). It's a great grab-n-go bag and that's all I've done for the last 2 weeks-go constantly.


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne!


----------



## newbags4me

Medium nuvolato veneta. Like LLANeedle, I shall put her into hibernation for the fall before too long. Not because she looks too summery, but because I am looking forward to transitioning to the rich darker colored bags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat


----------



## rosiemaldita

Petal pink (or is it pink petal?) medium campana.


----------



## thedseer

armatura veneta


----------



## BgaHolic

:useless:


----------



## Mousse

Tomorrow I'm back to my favorite cervo hobo - rame ossidato.


----------



## annie9999

BgaHolic said:


> :useless:


yes, i sort of agree.  i never really understood this thread- seems like just a list of bv bags- pictures would be great but then it would be almost the same as the bv in action thread.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^  Here you go, *annie9999!*


----------



## BgaHolic




----------



## annie9999

wow *miss_fancybags*- all i can say is wow.


----------



## Luxe Diva

I'm a small Cabas girl, I've yet to get one and I don't know if there are any more available.  I heard that they weren't going to make the smaller ones anymore.


----------



## Mousse

I'm off to PDX and the Willamette Valley for biz. Carrying my large nero belly veneta. She travels well on SWA.


----------



## DeryaHm

Large ebano belly veneta here, although I'm back home now.


----------



## Grandmommie

Miss_FancyBags said:


> ^^^  Here you go, *annie9999!*


 

beautiful.....


----------



## jmcadon

I am too lazy to take new pics, lol...still carrying my absinthe new pyramid...


----------



## septembersiren

well after a summer of carrying my cheapo canvas bag 
I just threw it out 
I am back to my large black belly veneta


----------



## BgaHolic

jmcadon said:


> I am too lazy to take new pics, lol...still carrying my absinthe new pyramid...


----------



## bags4fun

Burnt orange cross body bag (can't remember the actual name).


----------



## Shimmery

Ebano soft croc fume bag, ebano croc wallet and ballet flats.


----------



## grietje

She's back!  Not that she ever went anywhere but the Tea Veneta is back in action.


----------



## Beni

:useless:


----------



## Love Of My Life

bv san marco karung


----------



## chungwan

jmcadon said:


> I am too lazy to take new pics, lol...still carrying my absinthe new pyramid...



what a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## boxermom

I switched to my Crochet Raffia from several years ago. I'm going to Chicago for a couple days and needed a smaller bag to fit into a Longchamp tote. It will be interesting to see if the staff in the BV store will recognize it as BV. Kevin will--he's been there 11 years, but the others haven't been there all that long.


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Isn't that the very same bag Jennifer Anniston has and wears quite frequently?


----------



## LLANeedle

*Boxermom*, that's a beautiful bag.  Have a good trip.


----------



## boxermom

BgaHolic said:


> ^^Isn't that the very same bag Jennifer Anniston has and wears quite frequently?


 
Yup.


----------



## thedseer

ebano campana


----------



## Shimmery

Stone soft croc fume campana, ebano croc wallet and armature coin purse.


----------



## LLANeedle

Nero new ball bag.  They're not making ball bags anymore, are they?


----------



## jelts

My new to me Large Nero Tournaboni Veneta =)


----------



## jelts

And yesterday, my red campana


----------



## liquid_room

tourmaline large campana


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Dark Brown Intrecciato Nappa Large Veneta


----------



## septembersiren

I am wearing my BV shoes today and feeling like a million dollars


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

septembersiren said:


> I am wearing my BV shoes today and feeling like a million dollars


 

^^ Your special shoes?!!!  That's great!


----------



## chungwan

septembersiren said:


> I am wearing my BV shoes today and feeling like a million dollars



Take a pic so show us your sexy shoes!!


----------



## septembersiren

they are just flats but oh so comfy and I can't show because I never learned to post a pic sorry 




chungwan said:


> Take a pic so show us your sexy shoes!!


----------



## septembersiren

the white wool shoes with the pink soles and swarovski crystal heels.....they aren't in stores yet 
I need them I want them I have to have them they need to be in my life other than in pictures 




Miss_FancyBags said:


> ^^ Your special shoes?!!!  That's great!


----------



## chungwan

septembersiren said:


> they are just flats but oh so comfy and I can't show because I never learned to post a pic sorry



Oh. I thought you finally got that pair of shoes in your avatar. I think I'm just as impatiently waiting for them to arrive for you as you are!


----------



## jelts

My Medium Copper Veneta =)


----------



## septembersiren

the shoes are not even available yet. I won't be able to get them until they go on sale anyway. I feel like veruka salt from willie wonka. "I want them now!!!!






chungwan said:


> Oh. I thought you finally got that pair of shoes in your avatar. I think I'm just as impatiently waiting for them to arrive for you as you are!


----------



## Mousse

My oh so luscious fever cervo hobo. The bright red helped me survive the bay area fog today.


----------



## misschel

My brand new medium ebano campana which I bought just yesterday!! How long does it take to get all squishy and soft? My first BV bag which was, curiously, inspired by my SO who has the wallet.


----------



## Mousse

misschel said:


> My brand new medium ebano campana which I bought just yesterday!! How long does it take to get all squishy and soft? My first BV bag which was, curiously, inspired by my SO who has the wallet.



Give her time to get squishy and soft. My large belly veneta joined my collection in March. She is my go to travel bag and is finally softening up. The more you carry her, the better she will get...


----------



## jburgh

Carrying the Nero karung San Marco!


----------



## Princess.V

Carrying the clutch in ostrich leather.. ^^...


----------



## vanity1028

topaz large veneta


----------



## liquid_room

tourmaline large campana.  love it!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

nero degrade vernice messenger & cabat!


----------



## LLANeedle

Large tea campana


----------



## BgaHolic

Nero Medium Veneta in rain and guess what everyone? It was just fine. Didn't even have to wipe it down. The rain beaded right off and into work I went.


----------



## boxermom

My new (early Fall collection) Stone Buffalo leather bag. It holds a ton and is still lightweight! Love the color.


----------



## Grandmommie

Nero Vernice Lambskin/Python Tote Bag...love it..


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

boxermom said:


> My new (early Fall collection) Stone Buffalo leather bag. It holds a ton and is still lightweight! Love the color.


 
Love it!  The color is wonderful...reveal soon??


----------



## boxermom

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Love it! The color is wonderful...reveal soon??


 
This bag was lost in the excitement of my Cabat reveal! I had a photo of it in that post.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

boxermom said:


> This bag was lost in the excitement of my Cabat reveal! I had a photo of it in that post.


 
lol!  Of course, you're right.  I went back and admired that dream shopping spree of yours.  AMAZING! 





Just carrying my periler vachette coin case today...


----------



## blueiris

bottle Marcapunto Cabat
moon key lanyard
celeste small wallet


----------



## newbags4me

Ebano ball bag 
Ebano cosmetic case
Ebano cell phone strap attached to my keys


----------



## chungwan

Grandmommie said:


> Nero Vernice Lambskin/Python Tote Bag...love it..



oh Grandmommie please post a modeling action picture so I can drool all over it!!


----------



## spendalot

Will be bringing my new to me, Copper Rame Med Veneta to Vegas this afternoon! In it will be the lotus pink card/coin case


----------



## Mousse

My rame ossidato cervo hobo is packed and ready to go on her TX biz travel journey this week.


----------



## AWM

ametista patchwork intrecciato Lido bag


----------



## jmcadon

It's raining here so no BV bag, but inside my bag I am carrying my BV Peltro Wallet, brown and gold makeup bag and my BV sunnies!


----------



## lemontart

ebano medium campana


----------



## BgaHolic

Today I wore my one and only nero medium Veneta and I must say it was like wearing nothing at all! Never in my life have I experienced such a lightweight feeling bag.  I walked with my children 50 blocks in Manhattan and my shoulders were fine in fact I was able to hold both their hands with the bag securely on my shoulder.  It made me feel better about my decision for a compana vs. Veneta as far as closure is concerned. 

I can't say enough good things about this bag except when am I buying another one???


----------



## jane

ebano campana


----------



## antakusuma

I'm so in love with my Bottegas! I wish this forum is livelier though. I can't get enough of pictures of people carrying BVs! 

I've been carrying a BV Messenger but i've also recently acquired the Veneta Large. And i carry my BV wallet everyday.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow:  a cabat & nero vernice degrade messenger


----------



## LT bag lady

Carried my Nero Mini on Friday for my Birthday.


----------



## blueiris

Last night:

-nero karung Stretch Knot
-nero mobile phone strap
-armatura card holder (just bought this during my Hawaii trip )


----------



## antakusuma

Today i'm carrying my nero large veneta. Love Bottega leather!


----------



## bags4fun

antakusuma said:


> I'm so in love with my Bottegas! *I wish this forum is livelier though.* I can't get enough of pictures of people carrying BVs!
> 
> I've been carrying a BV Messenger but i've also recently acquired the Veneta Large. And i carry my BV wallet everyday.



haha, I will try to take more pics!


----------



## BookerMoose

Burnt Orange Montaigne for Halloween!


----------



## grietje

I wore my Tea Veneta yesterday but because I am wearing black and grey with red patent heels today, the BV had to go and out came my black patent YSL Downtown.  It's the first time I've worn Darth (my name for my Downtown) this season and I forgot what a chic bag it is.

But on Thursday I will wear my new BV that has been sitting patiently to be used!


----------



## antakusuma

i finally got down to taking pictures... me and my large nero veneta. I'm in love with Bottega leather!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero vachette perlier knot finally got to go out to lunch today


----------



## alisonanna

^^ so nice, I love that knot

for me, ash scuro (I think) campana.  I'm pretty committed to this bag right now .
(And my trusty anemone zip around wallet.)


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^ Thanks, alisonanna!

Wearing oxydized silver floral earrings and carrying a cabat today


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero mini cabat, nero degrade vernice cosmetic case, moon lanyard & oxydized silver floral earrings


----------



## krawford

Large ebano veneta and BV gold hoop earrings with gold cuscino ring.


----------



## BookerMoose

My new-to-me BV that I haven't revealed yet...  I do need to do that soon!


----------



## LLANeedle

^ what a tease!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

that is not very nice, BookerMoose...we need to know....lol


----------



## BookerMoose

Sorry - I've been tied up but will try to take a picture soon...  even if it is just a crappy one with my phone...


----------



## paepaega

This is a few days ago but I'd love to share.


----------



## jmcadon

black large ruffled Veneta...


----------



## grietje

No BV bag today.  Decided my YSL Crest Easy needed an outing.  But all my SLGs are BV (fire opal continental, ebano cosmetic, and dust petille coin/card case).


----------



## newbags4me

Old style ebano ball bag.


----------



## chungwan

empire new pyramid. kind of ironic how things turned out. i didn't like this bag when it first arrive but now the new pyramid is one of my most favorite bags.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

chungwan said:


> empire new pyramid. kind of ironic how things turned out. i didn't like this bag when it first arrive but now the new pyramid is one of my most favorite bags.



What color is it? can you post a photo?


----------



## krawford

Nero montaigne that I just bought from the BV website.  They have the original bag in ebano and nero.


----------



## chungwan

bottegabaggirl said:


> What color is it? can you post a photo?



see http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-color-reference/blue-color-family-pics-only-246376-5.html#post20077449


----------



## lisamiru89

Sapphire belly!


----------



## boxermom

THE classic Ebano large Veneta. Loving it.


----------



## pm0964

Tourmaline medium veneta!  Perfect size for a day of shopping.


----------



## cowey1973

Newly purchases Tourmaline large campana. So light weight ! Love it


----------



## lvdreamer

For yesterday, today, and pretty much until after Christmas (since I'm on vacation and only have this bag with me -- it's perfect) -- Ebano Large Belly Veneta


----------



## kiss_p

Been carrying my maxi studded veneta in black for the past couple of days.  I've had it for a couple of years and still enjoyin' it!


----------



## papertiger

I have only just started to forget the price and wear this bag on a regular basis to work, I don't know the model name but it's a pourpre (dark red) python large tote-shopper form Cruise 2010  and I love it


----------



## grietje

Back to the tourmaline large veneta.


----------



## BgaHolic

papertiger said:


> I have only just started to forget the price and wear this bag on a regular basis to work, I don't know the model name but it's a pourpre (dark red) python large tote-shopper form Cruise 2010 and I love it


C'mon *PT *!  Photos!!!!You have one of the most beautiful handbag collections!


----------



## ReRe

Small Ruggiada tote in black!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> C'mon *PT *!  Photos!!!!You have one of the most beautiful handbag collections!



Yes I MUST take more pics, I am totally behind on many things ush:  (and thank you for the compliment ) 

I'm hanging out in the BV forum trying to learn more as I want to complete  my BV collection with just ONE more bag, that would bring my BV collection to only 4, but it needs to be the perfect 4 . I am one BV and one H away from THE END


----------



## couturequeen

Crimson belt today!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Today, tomorrow and the next, etc., my medium iron and brass lizard cabat. I have two other medium cabals, in nero and ottone, but I always go back to my favorite.


----------



## 281228

My ebano montaigne. Ü


----------



## lisamiru89

My beloved large veneta sapphire! Hopefully I can carry my **coming soon** belly veneta ebano tomorrow !!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

SO Ottone zip top messenger...gotta use her more; I always forget I have her!


----------



## paepaega

My latest acquisition. I've bought 2 BV this month!!!


----------



## shopaholicious

Hay medium veneta


----------



## couturequeen

Breaking out the illusion tote for this week.


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my Copper Specchio Mini Cabat to the Caribbean for a little Sun and sand.  Also wearing my antique silver hoops, in between finger ring and Nero woven belt.


----------



## krawford

Been using my ebano medium campana for the last week or so.  It holds so much.  Moving into my large nero veneta tomorrow.


----------



## grietje

Steel tote has been in use since Christmas


----------



## jmcadon

large black perforated Veneta...this bag is so easy to carry!


----------



## LLANeedle

I've had my large poupre veneta out for three weeks straight.  It's a great winter red and so hard to put away.


----------



## alisonanna

Large Veneta in Ink - love the purple suede lining !!


----------



## jburgh

Still cannot switch out of the Nero fenice/vernice python Lido bag.


----------



## grietje

Just the notion of all these bags being out and about makes me swoon!  So nice!!


----------



## indiaink

Been using my Magma Cervo Hobo since 12/21 - I'd planned on using it until Spring, but I got nervy about it the other day - whatever it was, the color just didn't seem right - and I asked DH's opinion and he said he LIKED it, what was wrong with me?  LOL.  So I looked at it again the next day and I'm OK now, still carrying my gorgeous unique bright Magma...


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Been using my Magma Cervo Hobo since 12/21 - I'd planned on using it until Spring, but I got nervy about it the other day - whatever it was, the color just didn't seem right - and I asked DH's opinion and he said he LIKED it, what was wrong with me?  LOL.  So I looked at it again the next day and I'm OK now, still carrying my gorgeous unique bright Magma...



Your DH has great taste. Bright is great for a winter's day...


----------



## newbags4me

DH gave me a yummy Ebano Cervo Hobo for Christmas.  I needed a bag for winter that would easily fit over winter coats.  I have used it everyday since.  Loving it!


----------



## BookerMoose

Carmino Montaigne today - such a lovely red!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

BookerMoose said:


> Carmino Montaigne today - such a lovely red!


 
Yes!  The best red ever!! Bet it looks fabulous in a montaigne


----------



## Grandmommie

BookerMoose said:


> Carmino Montaigne today - such a lovely red!




I am still going to get this style of bag...the original style..You will have to help me decide on a color, so I can start the hunt...


----------



## wt880014

Grandmommie said:


> I am still going to get this style of bag...the original style..You will have to help me decide on a color, so I can start the hunt...


 
I have an ink montaigne *Grandmommie *and it is my go to bag. Plus everytime I have it out DH always tells me it's a nice bag!


----------



## BookerMoose

You can have a Montaigne any colour except Turbolence and Ebano *Grandmommie* - I am already looking for both of those!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Tomorrow the gold baby bag goes to lunch:

(pic from celeb thread)


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> I have only just started to forget the price and wear this bag on a regular basis to work, I don't know the model name but it's a pourpre (dark red) python large tote-shopper form Cruise 2010  and I love it





BgaHolic said:


> C'mon *PT *!  Photos!!!!You have one of the most beautiful handbag collections!



At last (with Sammy pouch) I stopped waiting for sunshine and took a pic anyway


----------



## BgaHolic

Wow *Papertiger*! The pouch is one thing, but that bag!!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Wow *Papertiger*! The pouch is one thing, but that bag!!



Thank you, I totally recommend, as a shopper, for work (easy with A4) over the shoulder if need be. I see they do this shape (and variations) bag a lot in reg leathers and exotics but just call it a 'tote' 

BTW - I finally did my Gucci reveal


----------



## BookerMoose

Orchid Montaigne for me today.  I just pretended it was spring, not January!


----------



## Vinia

Steel intreccio nappa bag for me today. A good match against my winter greys,blacks and jeans.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Orange patent & nappa ombre clutch / messenger; do not know official color name (it's several years old), but she's sure happy & bright!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat


----------



## chungwan

Today and for the last 2 weeks: an early birthday present to myself: a pre-owned eBano Mini Cabat. I most probably overpaid for it but I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!


----------



## grietje

chungwan said:


> Today and for the last 2 weeks: an early birthday present to myself: a pre-owned eBano Mini Cabat. I most probably overpaid for it but I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!


 
Ouch!  That is a stunner!

Color me boring, but I still can't put down my Steel Tote.  A Veneta may come out this weekend.


----------



## BgaHolic

This past weekend and today I am wearing my nero veneta and everything fits inside, easy to find and dreamy light!!! My back loves me again!


----------



## grietje

I have put Ms. Steel away (but perhaps only for a day) and have used my tourmaline large Veneta since Saturday.


----------



## krawford

My ottone sloane


----------



## atlantique

My crossbody bag in nero - so practical!


----------



## viciel

my fav....montaigne


----------



## jmcadon

No BV bag, but using my Peltro wallet...this has become my favorite BV piece. I have used it for months and not a single sign of wear


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sapphire large veneta.


----------



## ppd2

Elephant Sloane


----------



## BgaHolic

:useless:


----------



## Mousse

On Friday I was in a red mood - Fever Cervo Hobo and Lucchese Red Cowboy boots.


----------



## Mousse

Mousse said:


> On Friday I was in a red mood - Fever Cervo Hobo and Lucchese Red Cowboy boots.



And here's a photo... (Not sure why the orientation changed when I uploaded.)


----------



## BgaHolic

^^^


----------



## minor01

Excited to use my first bv, old Petra napoli


----------



## BgaHolic

Welcome *minor01*! That bag is a beauty!!!


----------



## vanity1028

large belly peridot


----------



## mobymood

Hi, I am in dilemma if i should get the steel or nero veneta bag. The steel color shown on BV website looks pretty but I am afraid that it might turns out to be a different color in real.
help


----------



## liquid_room

Anemone large belly!


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Mousse said:


> And here's a photo... (Not sure why the orientation changed when I uploaded.)



I love the cervo, that leather looks so soft.


----------



## LLANeedle

My large tea campana.


----------



## krawford

Large nero veneta


----------



## Shimmery

Croc campana, croc wallet, croc card case and pig!


----------



## annie9999

Shimmery said:


> Croc campana, croc wallet, croc card case and pig!


*shimmery*- thanks for the picture- just beautiful.  do you have pictures of the slg's?  is the wallet a blue croc- wow-


----------



## Grandmommie

Shimmery-that is beautiful.....


----------



## Shimmery

Thank you annie9999 and Grandmommie!  But no, it's not a blue croc wallet, just my ebano croc.  Blue sounds divine but I am trying not to spend anymore after the croc campana.  Unfortunately, I am not really succeeding.  Bought more Chanel and H stuff and I'm going to Italy soon so expect to do some shopping there too.  I really, really, really should try to be better....


----------



## annie9999

Shimmery said:


> Thank you annie9999 and Grandmommie!  But no, it's not a blue croc wallet, just my ebano croc.  Blue sounds divine but I am trying not to spend anymore after the croc campana.  Unfortunately, I am not really succeeding.  Bought more Chanel and H stuff and I'm going to Italy soon so expect to do some shopping there too.  I really, really, really should try to be better....


no worries *shimmery*- your things are tdf.  ebano croc sounds even better than blue.  also love the pig-  again just beautiful.


----------



## EconomyBooster

My Corniola Sloane!


----------



## Littlemidori

Mousse said:
			
		

> And here's a photo... (Not sure why the orientation changed when I uploaded.)



Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my nero cabat


----------



## liquid_room

still carrying my anemone belly! plan to switch to tourmaline large campana tomorrow!


----------



## jmcadon

Large black perforated ruffle edge Veneta...pure love!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Eclipse Montaigne


----------



## LLANeedle

The tournabouni veneta came out for dinner and I carried her another day but boy is she a heavy stiff bag!  I guess it's the goat skin and the top stitching?  It's my only veneta I can't make sit up on it's own.  My studded veneta is ready for a rainy day today.


----------



## krawford

Large nero veneta


----------



## asianjade

My only one.. love it ebano veneta.  Too bad I missed the delivery man for my coral color wallet.


----------



## LLANeedle

Anyone remember scala?  I'm headed out with my scala new pyramid......unfortunately it's pouring.


----------



## Canneiv




----------



## My Lisette

Large Steel Cabat. I love this bag!


----------



## jburgh

Just switched into the Ebano original Montiagne and the Ebano square toe intrecciato ballet flats. My favorite BV shoes evah!


----------



## septembersiren

I can't believe I didn't buy a pair of the square toed ballerinas 






jburgh said:


> Just switched into the Ebano original Montiagne and the Ebano square toe intrecciato ballet flats. My favorite BV shoes evah!


----------



## zooba

Black catalano campana - medium.  I love this bag and it just keeps getting better looking with more use.  This is my go to bag and I'm always amazed but what it holds


----------



## indiaink

I'm still on my winter bag, the Nero Cervo Hobo.  It's going to be hard to give this one up when March 20 rolls around ... but then I've got the Magma for spring!  YaHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I can't believe I didn't buy a pair of the square toed ballerinas



I wish I would have bought every color, multiple pairs.  My Ferro ones are in threads, and cannot be prettied up anymore.  Why oh why did BV get rid of this style...it was edgier and way more comfortable than the round or pointed toe versions. Rant over.  Anywho, the Montaigne was a dream today!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my BV black cabat...


----------



## septembersiren

I carried my Large Nero Belly 
and wore my BV loafers


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo paired with my Saint James navy and cream stripe French fisherwoman's shirt and red Saint James knit scarf. On my feet, Arche Laius red patent flats to add an additional French touch.


----------



## BookerMoose

My brand new original Ebano Montaigne!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Pulled out my Ferro Sloane today for the first time in a couple years.  Wow, how I'd forgotten how soft, squishy and beautiful the leather and color is.


----------



## liquid_room

Moon cabat


----------



## Inkbluelover

Orchid veneta medium


----------



## newbags4me

Have been carrying my ebano cervo hobo for a while now because it fits over winter jackets so easily.  Even with a mild winter in my area, I am starting to crave some color!  Switching to my medium ink veneta tomorrow.  Love that purple/blue!


----------



## BgaHolic

My nero medium veneta all week!  I've said it before and will say it again, the greatest shoulder bag ever. It stays put!!


----------



## septembersiren

Lg Nero belly 
in between the finger ring
nero ballerina round toe flats 
nero interricato belt


----------



## JanZynl

My newly acquired Nero Vivo Cervo satchel!


----------



## jelts

Copper Medium Veneta =)


----------



## baglici0us

My Peltro wallet *LOVE*


----------



## LLANeedle

Large intaglia veneta.


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat. tomorrow noce convertible bag...


----------



## Mousse

Large nero belly veneta with my new Violet lambskin clear PVC detail zip around wallet. Tomorrow, since the rain will let up during the day, my Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail bag and of course, the wallet.


----------



## Kandyroxy

My one and only (so far) steel Roma. 




Poor girl has already been subjecting to things well beneath her station. Lol!


----------



## liquid_room

woke up late for work no time to switch bags so moon cabat again!


----------



## dwebb

Large Belly in Fire


----------



## Love Of My Life

cabat in nero


----------



## francelamour

Large ebano Veneta - like each day the past three weeks !


----------



## hml210

My purple zip woven wallet! I love it! Can also use it as a clutch~ ^.^


----------



## Mousse

My Violet lambskin bag with clear PVC detail. The rain let up just enough for me to brave carrying my wonderful brand new BV.


----------



## jburgh

Ebano Borsa Cocker  - Still too much rain for the Violet Cabat. Yesterday we has thundersnow.


----------



## Mousse

My SS2012 Violet lambskin satchel. There was no rain today! I love this bag and received several compliments this evening while picking up groceries in my local whole paycheck market.


----------



## toby007

nice bag@@


----------



## Love Of My Life

black bombe w/ brown croc handles... did get several looks & compliments..

someone asked me from what season this bag was when I said fall 2008

they though it was better looking than some of the new bags now...


----------



## LLANeedle

Large tiger veneta

*hotshot*, I like the older bags much better than a lot of the newer styles.  Makes me appreciate the ones I have even more.


----------



## krawford

Back to my ottone sloane


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV bombe....


----------



## Mousse

Cervo ossidato rame hobo. There is no rain on the horizon today.


----------



## Vieleve

My Magma Intrecciato Top Stitched


----------



## ReRe

My moon cabat...still.


----------



## kiss_p

Been carrying large belly veneta in nero degrade for the past 3 weeks!


----------



## boxermom

Broke out my old  Galacio blue braided handle Cervo tote--it's very Easter-y and I received compliments on the old gal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash san marco....


----------



## BookerMoose

Ebano Montaigne.  Why did I wait so long to get this one?!?


----------



## missmoimoi

kiss_p said:
			
		

> Been carrying large belly veneta in nero degrade for the past 3 weeks!



Hi, I have the large belly veneta in Chene degrade but prefer if I had found Nero instead!  I'm making her drape with weights inside right now.


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo Hobo. Matches my red Arche OTK scrunchy boots.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> Fever Cervo Hobo. Matches my red Arche OTK scrunchy boots.


Quite a collection you have there, Mousse


----------



## kiss_p

missmoimoi said:


> Hi, I have the large belly veneta in Chene degrade but prefer if I had found Nero instead! I'm making her drape with weights inside right now.


 
The Chene degrade is lovely, too!  The degrades are one of my favorite BV collections.  I also have one in empire (blue) degrade.  After carrying the nero for 3 weeks, it is really getting nice and soft and draping quite nicely.  Enjoy your chene!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Mini Cabat with Moon lanyard




On the rail headed to NYC!


----------



## liquid_room

petal small crossbody


----------



## Love Of My Life

bombe in lil sis size...


----------



## Mousse

My "Violicious Triptych" accompanied by my Jil Sander suede flats in a matching violet tone.


----------



## jmcadon

Paille nuvolato veneta...what a great spring bag! Worn with CL's for easter.


----------



## saphire80

Ebano large venetta (still....)


----------



## grietje

Steel tote with my new-to-me spring SLGs.


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Paille nuvolato veneta...what a great spring bag! Worn with CL's for easter.



What a great look!!!  Those shoes are hot!!!


----------



## fawkex

Peridot large veneta


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> What a great look!!! Those shoes are hot!!!


 Thanks sweetness


----------



## francelamour

Ebano large Veneta with ebano zip wallet...since 6 weeks...I love this bag !


----------



## boxermom

francelamour said:


> ]Ebano large Veneta[/B] with ebano zip wallet...since 6 weeks...I love this bag !


 
The best hobo bag EVER!!! I have one too and forced myself to get out a lighter color when it reached 80 here.


----------



## Mousse

Large nero belly. It was raining and pouring today in the SF bay area. More to come tomorrow with predicted hail and t-storms.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Large nero belly. It was raining and pouring today in the SF bay area. More to come tomorrow with predicted hail and t-storms.


 
Your violet beauty probably needs a rest anyway.

I'll be wearing my YSL Easy for a bit.


----------



## francelamour

boxermom said:
			
		

> The best hobo bag EVER!!! I have one too and forced myself to get out a lighter color when it reached 80 here.



!I sometimes just think about changing for a day but 'I can not' - you are right : It's the best hobo ever...!


----------



## vanity1028

Tourmaline Bella bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV san marco


----------



## 27leborse

vanity1028 said:


> Tourmaline Bella bag



Don't you love the color and style of your tourmaline bella? I have one and just love love love it! Carrying an ebano mini cabat today but think I will bring out the bella tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## vanity1028

yes super love d color and style


----------



## liquid_room

Petal small cross body bag


----------



## atlantique

Montaigne in black


----------



## Mousse

I'm on vacation in NoLa. Carrying my large Nero Belly Veneta - my "safe" travel bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat


----------



## lkweh

Ebano Old Pyramid


----------



## grietje

Day=Steel veneta
Tonight at dinner=Shock iron bag


----------



## justpeachy127

Bottle green large veneta!


----------



## elizabeth01

Medium Ebano Veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV san marco


----------



## slang27

Large nero plisse veneta and couldn't take my eyes off it!


----------



## liquid_room

lagoon med veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco


----------



## Love Of My Life

today sunset ayers perfect day for it...


----------



## myrah

night old pyramid


----------



## cowey1973

Large belly in Steel


----------



## krawford

My new tourmaline medium belly.


----------



## atlantique

Turmaline Veneta medium


----------



## newbags4me

Medium nuvolato veneta.


----------



## justpeachy127

Steel veneta  My first time using it!


----------



## Littlemidori

Cervo hobo!


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin satchel with clear PVC detail and matching zip wallet. And my everyday carry - my lovely violet with clear PVC detail iPhone case. This color makes me happy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

my san marco


----------



## azjavagirl

my large white campana


----------



## NicAddict

I let the sun shine on the Moon Cabat.. simply stunning


----------



## baglici0us

^like!


----------



## Minteva

steel crossbody bag.


----------



## newbags4me

Lagoon large veneta.


----------



## Mousse

Basic black. Traveling again, and again and again for biz - large nero belly.


----------



## boxermom

Nuvolato large Veneta. I still get compliments on this bag nearly every time I wear it, 2 years after buying it.


----------



## LLANeedle

^ I'm carrying the same bag but it rarely gets a nod.  However, I love it.  It's the perfect summer bag.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

my new cross body in indigo blue. I love it.


----------



## Mousse

Got the fever. My Fever Cervo Hobo. I'm into a pre July 4th red, white and blue theme.


----------



## baglici0us

My Irish Green Veneta. It received lots of compliments today


----------



## liquid_room

Tourmaline large campana


----------



## kelsey211

Sapphire large Veneta.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers.. perfect colors for this hot weather


----------



## boxermom

baglici0us said:


> My Irish Green Veneta. It received lots of compliments today


 
I'm jealous--I want this bag!


----------



## boxermom

LLANeedle said:


> ^ I'm carrying the same bag but it rarely gets a nod. However, I love it. It's the perfect summer bag.


 
but you live in a civilized area--I live in a retail black hole where people never see nice bags, only some LV fakes and Coach fakes. Oh, I forgot--we were in northern Illinois for a family vacation--people at the resort noticed it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Took this gorgeous Nero Karung clutch to dinner.
Sorry for the poor iPhone pictures.


----------



## happytrottinelf

Medium Nero Tornabuoni Veneta - the only black bag I carry during a hot Asian summer


----------



## kelsey211

Maxi Nero Veneta.  It is becoming my favorite casual bag. I was concerned about it overwhelming me since I'm only 5'2" but it looks and feels great.  It's breaking in nicely so the bag is hugging the body perfectly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

your nero karung is a beauty


----------



## Mousse

My fever cervo hobo again. Doing my St. James French fisherman/fishergirl shirt theme pre-4th today. Will take out my red, white and blue creel for her annual spin on the 4th.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## krawford

Moved back to my large ebano veneta.  I haven't worn it in a while.  It feels very nice.


----------



## grietje

Tea large veneta is with me. She works really well with the casual muted vibe at Sea Ranch.


----------



## slang27

Nero plissé veneta to a work conference and amused at comments from colleagues on whether the leather on my bag was "really falling apart" or "is that part of the design"... And best part was no one recognized it as BV, which is just how I like it in my line of work where designer goods often bring on negative and judgemental tones..


----------



## liquid_room

large safari veneta


----------



## baglici0us

Irish Green veneta for the past few days - it got wet in the torrential downpour we had today but still looks perfect!

I've caved and am expecting an indigo blue large veneta next


----------



## jburgh

Ebano/Nero Torchon - the one with the baby blue suede lining!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Love Of My Life

again, my sunset ayers


----------



## 27leborse

Fuchsia small intrecciato drawstring messenger


----------



## chungwan

nuvolato veneta


----------



## Mousse

Violet with clear PVC detail satchel.


----------



## kelsey211

Large ash scuro campana.


----------



## 4purse

Punto Mocassino in the Cloth color. Such a beautiful bag, perfect color for summertime


----------



## Love Of My Life

san marco satchel


----------



## krawford

My brand new blood bella.


----------



## kelsey211

krawford said:


> My brand new blood bella.



Congrats on your new blood bella.  I saw it in the BV store yesterday.  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Minteva

violet turnlock clutch...wore it to high tea


----------



## indiaink

Am firmly, deeply, can't-give-it-up-and-I-need-to, carrying my Cervo Hobo in Magma.


----------



## 27leborse

Ebano mini cabat


----------



## liquid_room

Anemone large belly


----------



## newbags4me

Noce mini Cabat!


----------



## blueiris

orchid medium Cabat
ottone long key lariat


----------



## Mousse

Going crazy packing tonight for my 6-day biz trip to Boston. Not sure which BV will make the cut. This is a long trip; I don't think one bag will make me happy. Will report back on my decision...


----------



## EconomyBooster

Corniola Sloane


----------



## Mousse

My fever cervo hobo and large nero belly veneta flew with me yesterday to Boston.


----------



## sndc99

Veneta in lilac


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My fever cervo hobo and large nero belly veneta flew with me yesterday to Boston.



Excellent choices!


----------



## Sinatra

Fire Punto Mocassino Roma Bag


----------



## BgaHolic

I wore my medium nero BV from Penn Station 14 blocks to the theatre and love it!


----------



## liquid_room

Ottone sloane


----------



## indiaink

OH!  Something came along that broke my Magma Cervo Hobo concentration - I am carrying my Nuvolato Paille Veneta


----------



## Mousse

My Fever Cervo Hobo waited and waited with me today during flight delays from BOS to LAX and on to SJC. My Nero Belly was near by in my carry on. I carried my fever hobo to a summer evening reception last Thursday night at the JFK Library. What a gorgeous venue with such a rich history.


----------



## dpt

Mousse said:


> My Fever Cervo Hobo waited and waited with me today during flight delays from BOS to LAX and on to SJC. My Nero Belly was near by in my carry on. I carried my fever hobo to a summer evening reception last Thursday night at the JFK Library. What a gorgeous venue with such a rich history.


good traveling companions ... Like you, if i flew with a BV, the farthest it would get from me is the overhead compartment


----------



## BookerMoose

I have had my Mela Montaigne with me both today and yesterday - it makes me happy every time I look at it!


----------



## 27leborse

Ebano mini Cabat
Ebano intrecciato lanyard keychain
Irish green continental wallet


----------



## Mousse

Tomorrow I am carrying my violet with clear pvc detail satchel. I have ignored her for a while due to my biz travels. She may may accompany me on my trip to Phoenix next week as long as the weather forecast does not predict a torrential summer thunderstorm downpour.


----------



## baglici0us

My new indigo blue large veneta - gorgeous colour!


----------



## grietje

I'm on the road for work so out came trusty fire opal Rete tote.  Shae holds a ton and is really easy to use.


----------



## grietje

baglici0us said:


> My new indigo blue large veneta - gorgeous colour!



Are you wearing it with summer clothes? I have tourmaline and was contemplating a summery blue.  Is this too close?


----------



## liquid_room

Tourmaline lg campana


----------



## EconomyBooster

Large Shadow Veneta!


----------



## baglici0us

grietje said:


> Are you wearing it with summer clothes? I have tourmaline and was contemplating a summery blue.  Is this too close?



It's wintertime in Sydney but I'd say it works well for winter/summer. I wouldn't call it a summery blue, it reminds me of Bal's bluey-purple officier. It looks more vibrant under the sun though. 

Indigo blue is quite close to tourmaline - maybe a couple of shades lighter with some purple thrown into the mix. Have you considered teal? That would look great for summer!


----------



## dolphingirl

Large Lilac Veneta.  Beautiful color.


----------



## dpt

i'm carrying a noce original pyramid from early Maier years that has (what strikes me as) a 'demi-intrecciato' effect (_not _the official name, but it works )


----------



## grietje

baglici0us said:


> It's wintertime in Sydney but I'd say it works well for winter/summer. I wouldn't call it a summery blue, it reminds me of Bal's bluey-purple officier. It looks more vibrant under the sun though.
> 
> Indigo blue is quite close to tourmaline - maybe a couple of shades lighter with some purple thrown into the mix. Have you considered teal? That would look great for summer!


 
Ah yes, the reversal of seasons.  I shoul have noticed.

I'm getting quite curious about Teal.  I'll be in Southern CA next week and dangerously close to the South Coast Plaza BV boutique.  Perhaps I'll stop by and have a look....


----------



## liquid_room

Anemone lg belly.  Love the color!  And this bag is the only thing standing in the way of me buying a Violet bag.  Both colors are lovely but not so different as to justify me buying a Violet bag.


----------



## papertiger

My black BV hobo with a knotted shoulder strap (I think by this description you know I haven't a clue what it's actually called)


----------



## krawford

Still carrying my blood bella.  Blood is such a great neutral.  Need to get another bag in blood before the color is gone.


----------



## lkweh

krawford said:


> Still carrying my blood bella.  Blood is such a great neutral.  Need to get another bag in blood before the color is gone.


what's the bella style? Please post picture.


----------



## dpt

lkweh said:


> what's the bella style? Please post picture.


http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/top-handle-and-satchels/blood-intrecciato-nappa-bag_804847641.html?xtcr=10&xtmc=tote#!{"products":{"179320V0016":{"size":"U","color":"6560","search":"tote"}}}


----------



## Mousse

My fever cervo hobo and red peep-toe Mizrahi flats accented my blue &white seersucker skirt and white top today. I must say a very preppy summertime look. My biz trip last week to my hometown, Boston has dramatically influenced my fashionista style. Even though I live in CA, my roots are still on the right coast...


----------



## lkweh

dpt said:


> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/top-handle-and-satchels/blood-intrecciato-nappa-bag_804847641.html?xtcr=10&xtmc=tote#!{"products":{"179320V0016":{"size":"U","color":"6560","search":"tote"}}}


that's gorgeous color


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## couturequeen

Cervo Illusion Tote


----------



## Dopey1030

tourmaline medium campana


----------



## liquid_room

Safari lg veneta. My only one in lg size!


----------



## sndc99

Billiard Cervo Hobo....love it


----------



## couturequeen

Must be a billiard day, *sndc99*! I'm carrying my billiard cervo zip-around wallet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat


----------



## jburgh

Large Veneta in original Armatura


----------



## liquid_room

Noce convertible bag.  Love how slouchy it is


----------



## mlbags

It was mentioned that her name is simply 'The Oblong Bag'. Colour Ferro.


----------



## indiaink

I am carrying my Nuvolato Paille Veneta 

Still.  It will be hard to put this beauty away for the winter...


----------



## LLANeedle

indiaink said:
			
		

> I am carrying my Nuvolato Paille Veneta
> 
> Still.  It will be hard to put this beauty away for the winter...



I feel the same way.  I put mine away the day after Labor Day but I figure it needs a rest after being carried everyday since Memorial Day.


----------



## cazaubon

I am wearing my absinthe green Pyramid bag today.  Love it!


----------



## mlbags

mlbags said:


> It was mentioned that her name is simply 'The Oblong Bag'. Colour Ferro.


 
Sorry, the pic didn't show up on my PC..... here's attaching the pic again.


----------



## Mousse

An over the top Violicious day for me: violet clear pvc detail lambskin satchel with matching wallet, iPhone case, and lanyard carrying my work ID. And my new violet bracelet paired with a Sobral multicolor cone bracelet. I'm planning on a repeat tomorrow. If you see a purple haze in the financial district in SF tomorrow, its Mousse.


----------



## lkweh

My Shock Medium Veneta...Being a fan of pink, I am very thankful that I was able to find a Shock!


----------



## chungwan

lkweh said:


> My Shock Medium Veneta...Being a fan of pink, I am very thankful that I was able to find a Shock!



congrats!!


----------



## cazaubon

Wearing my new black Sloane bag with the maroon zip around wallet.


----------



## lkweh

chungwan said:


> congrats!!



Thanks, chungwan. Except it transferred some light pink color in my white shirt. Lessons learned...

I have to be careful for wearing a white/light shirt with this bag. 

Do you all know how long will the color transfer last?


----------



## 27leborse

Empire cervo hobo and lanyard


----------



## atlantique

Medium Veneta in Tourmaline.


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato rame cervo hobo. The absolute love of my BV life has been out with me for 5 days in a row. Her "sistah" pouch (thanks to a lovely tPF friend) is protecting my iPhone inside my hobo.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> Ossidato rame cervo hobo. The absolute love of my BV life has been out with me for 5 days in a row. Her "sistah" pouch (thanks to a lovely tPF friend) is protecting my iPhone inside my hobo.



Mousse, what color is that? I am a newbie  Sounds very interesting!


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> Mousse, what color is that? I am a newbie  Sounds very interesting!



http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...metallic-color-family-pics-only-246388-7.html post 91. "Oxidized" copper Spring/Summer 2009.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...metallic-color-family-pics-only-246388-7.html post 91. "Oxidized" copper Spring/Summer 2009.



Thanks, Mousse. Beautiful.


----------



## grietje

Color me boring.  Fire Opal Rete tote.  Since I'm traveling for work every week, it's the perfect travel/work/hauler.  On the weekends, I run around with little Shock Iron Bag.

My Venetas won't get any action until the end of the month when I head to Sea Ranch for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## krawford

I am still carrying my blood bella.  I have been carrying it since I received it.  Goes with everything.


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> I am still carrying my blood bella.  I have been carrying it since I received it.  Goes with everything.



I'm plotting a blood BV purchase. The color intrigues me so.  It seems to be a true deep red. What are its undertones?  Is it good for blondes?


----------



## krawford

grietje said:


> I'm plotting a blood BV purchase. The color intrigues me so. It seems to be a true deep red. What are its undertones? Is it good for blondes?


 
It is a muted red, not bright.  Brown undertones, maybe?.  I am a blonde.


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> It is a muted red, not bright.  Brown undertones, maybe?.  I am a blonde.


But definitely red right?


----------



## krawford

grietje said:


> But definitely red right?


 
Definitely!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

mini cabat


----------



## happytrottinelf

krawford said:
			
		

> I am still carrying my blood bella.  I have been carrying it since I received it.  Goes with everything.



Blood Roma for me today - you are right, it SO goes with everything


----------



## vplind

My "new to me" Nero Cervo Bag. Love this handbag!! It is the one!


----------



## lkweh

krawford said:


> Still carrying my blood bella.  Blood is such a great neutral.  Need to get another bag in blood before the color is gone.



krawford, how do you like your blood bella? I am "thinking" but am interested to hear about your experience


----------



## krawford

lkweh said:
			
		

> krawford, how do you like your blood bella? I am "thinking" but am interested to hear about your experience



I absolutely love it. Still carrying it. The only thing it a very open bag. When I set it down it puddles open.   But the color is the gorgeous. I am wanting to get a blood Veneta before the color is gone. It is not a bright red but the perfect red for me.


----------



## lkweh

krawford said:


> I absolutely love it. Still carrying it. The only thing it a very open bag. When I set it down it puddles open.   But the color is the gorgeous. I am wanting to get a blood Veneta before the color is gone. It is not a bright red but the perfect red for me.



Thought it has magnetic closure? Is it useful?


----------



## liquid_room

Moon cabat with rosebud ring!


----------



## cabochon

liquid_room said:


> Moon cabat with rosebud ring!


 

Gorgeous and she is starting to develop that sexy slouch! Is that a Pucci cotton scarf/pareo tucked inside?


----------



## liquid_room

cabochon said:


> Gorgeous and she is starting to develop that sexy slouch! Is that a Pucci cotton scarf/pareo tucked inside?


 
heheh not Pucci.  It's a cheapie scarf that cost me maybe like $10 ;p


----------



## thedseer

large nuvolato veneta 3


----------



## indiaink

thedseer said:


> large nuvolato veneta 3



Congrats- so glad I saw this for you - I haven't stopped carrying my medium since I received it!


----------



## Mousse

My favorite BV traveled with me to LA today. Here she is basking in the sunrise on SWA flight 516 as we departed SJC to LAX for a quick in and out biz trip at 6:40 am. She is well rested but I'm still recovering from getting up at 3:30 am. Sigh and nighty night all.


----------



## thedseer

indiaink said:


> Congrats- so glad I saw this for you - I haven't stopped carrying my medium since I received it!



me too! even better that it happened to be living just down the road from me, so i got it super quickly too. thank you so much again! and so glad that you love yours


----------



## liquid_room

Large tourmaline campana


----------



## boxermom

One of my older Cervo totes with the braided handle--the blue one. It's impervious to rain and it was pouring today.


----------



## dpt

liquid_room said:


> Large tourmaline campana


Sincerely gorgeous!!


----------



## liquid_room

Noce convertible bag


----------



## liquid_room

dpt said:
			
		

> Sincerely gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## BookerMoose

Finally carried my Bianco Montaigne - I was so worried but managed to stay away from anything messy!


----------



## grietje

I'm not traveling next week so the Fire Opal Rete tote will get a well deserved break and the Tea Large Veneta will come out tomorrow.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My violet veneta!


----------



## newbags4me

My medium nuvolato veneta.  She is enjoying the last days of summer and will be packed away some time in September.


----------



## indiaink

newbags4me said:


> My medium nuvolato veneta.  She is enjoying the last days of summer and will be packed away some time in September.



We should start a club of all the NV owners - mine will be packed away September 22; that is the official Autumn Equinox...


----------



## LLANeedle

indiaink said:


> We should start a club of all the NV owners - mine will be packed away September 22; that is the official Autumn Equinox...



I pack mine away on Labor Day.  I noticed my lower corners have gotten soiled and there is wear on one the leather strips.  Oh well, it's not supposed to last forever, right?


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> I pack mine away on Labor Day.  I noticed my lower corners have gotten soiled and there is wear on one the leather strips.  Oh well, it's not supposed to last forever, right?



AH!  Don't tempt me - I've been hankering to get my Pekary hobo out - 

I think:  The wear and 'tear' on our beloved bags is a sign of personalization, and it marks them as OURS.  And in the future gives a good excuse to send them away for a little BV Spa treatment, yes?


----------



## newbags4me

indiaink said:
			
		

> We should start a club of all the NV owners - mine will be packed away September 22; that is the official Autumn Equinox...



Now that is my kind of club!


----------



## mutsy8

2003 wine red large veneta that I just got!  Still in brand new condition and need to be broken in!


----------



## jmcadon

My favorite bag evah...nuvolato veneta!  Yep, this has even replaced my beloved Choos as my fav...must be growing up, finally...in my mid 50's


----------



## grietje

I switched out to my Tea large Veneta after carrying the Fire Opal Rete tote almost exclusively this summer.  And I have to tell you, I really really really like this bag.  There's something about the color that makes me swoon.


----------



## dpt

large celeste veneta - like coming home


----------



## 27leborse

Nero original Montaigne. Love this bag!


----------



## Snugglez

New pyramid in Noce...perfect for a lovely day in the park!


----------



## NWpurselover

Snugglez said:
			
		

> New pyramid in Noce...perfect for a lovely day in the park!



My holy grail bag, I dye of envy.

I am wearing my sapphire Sloane.


----------



## grietje

NWpurselover said:


> I am wearing my sapphire Sloane.



Speaking of dying of envy, sapphire sloane?!  Lucky you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

my trusty nero belly veneta 
I carry it everyday 
it reminds me of my dad


----------



## liquid_room

Nero maxi pleated veneta


----------



## dianahuang

My ebene veneta


----------



## Mousse

My gorgeous LE Parma Cervo Python Cocker made the rounds on my biz travels this week in Santa Barbara. She does travel well and makes a serious artistic statement.


----------



## grietje

I'm back to the Fire Opal Rete tote for day-to-day.  She's getting her last few wearings. In October she'll be switched out for the same tote in Ebano.

However, for the weekend, I may pull out my Nero Iron Bag.


----------



## EconomyBooster

My Large Shadow Veneta!!! LOVE


----------



## liquid_room

My Nero maxi pleated Veneta!


----------



## Mousse

My Parma Cervo Karung Cocker is taking a break. I've been ignoring my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo. She will get a ride in the new car tomorrow.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My Parma Cervo Karung Cocker is taking a break. I've been ignoring my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo. She will get a ride in the new car tomorrow.


Oh, must have a Car Portrait with that one, please!


----------



## jmcadon

My absinthe pyramid...forgot how pretty this bag is!!!!


----------



## EconomyBooster

My brand new Maroon Large Veneta! I should do a reveal!


----------



## LibJames

Uh, yeah ya should!!!


----------



## Mousse

My Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo made the rounds Thursday thru today. I haven't carried my Fever Cervo Hobo in a while. She will get her first ride in the X1 tomorrow. Thank goodness for my pouches. They make changing bags a breeze.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo made the rounds Thursday thru today. I haven't carried my Fever Cervo Hobo in a while. She will get her first ride in the X1 tomorrow. Thank goodness for my pouches. They make changing bags a breeze.



 You gave each "baby" a chance to meet the brand new baby. What kind of pouches do you use on your bag? Is it purse to-go line?


----------



## 27leborse

Brought out my new pyramid today in dark truffle with matching continental wallet. Can't say enough about how comfortable this bag is to carry. And better yet, lightweight and roomy to boot!


----------



## Snugglez

27leborse said:
			
		

> Brought out my new pyramid today in dark truffle with matching continental wallet. Can't say enough about how comfortable this bag is to carry. And better yet, lightweight and roomy to boot!



I've been pining after a dark truffle bag!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## 27leborse

Yes, I have to agree the dark truffle color is truly amazing. I saw this bag a few years ago in Europe and immediately fell in love. If you are lucky enough to find something in this color, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Oh, must have a Car Portrait with that one, please!


Car portraits later this week. Work has been uber crazy. No travel, but my new boss in on board. She is very cool and is a fashionista.


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> You gave each "baby" a chance to meet the brand new baby. What kind of pouches do you use on your bag? Is it purse to-go line?


My pouches are from Libaire in Berkeley CA. Many different sizes in awesome leathers. I have several sizes in a copper leather that hold make up, iPhone accessories, and other stuff. See http://www.libaire.net/accessories.html  Colors on line are limited. I work close by and pop in to see what's new. Some Nordie's stores also carry their line.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> My pouches are from Libaire in Berkeley CA. Many different sizes in awesome leathers. I have several sizes in a copper leather that hold make up, iPhone accessories, and other stuff. See http://www.libaire.net/accessories.html  Colors on line are limited. I work close by and pop in to see what's new. Some Nordie's stores also carry their line.



Ah..thanks for the intro, Mousse. Look like high quality accessories. I'd check it out. We plan to go to East Bay this Sunday to pick up our wine club.


----------



## amaretti




----------



## grietje

amaretti said:


> View attachment 1942519



Holy Moly!  That is so pretty.  What color is it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV black cabat


----------



## lkweh

amaretti said:


> View attachment 1942519



Very pretty. Please share the color name


----------



## dpt

lkweh said:


> Very pretty. Please share the color name


This looks like Celeste (?)


----------



## amaretti

Thank you dear.  It's Celeste in Veneta large and I bought it in 2011 (spring/summer).  It's my fav all the time


----------



## grietje

I've been wearing my Blood large Veneta (my birthday present to myself) but I'm on the road for work so out came the Ebano Rete tote.  That will be in use until Monday when I am home and then me thinks Ms Tourmaline Veneta should come out.


----------



## LLANeedle

^ it's fun plotting which bag is next. I pulled put my ferro sloane which had been hibernating for over two years.


----------



## amaretti

Geietje:  what a nice collection of BV  Love the colours of your bags

Everyone has beautiful collections of BV in the thread.


----------



## diane278

I carried a BV that I bought on eBay. It is from 1989, purchased at NM. It came with the original tags still on it and the sales slip. It is dark gray.


----------



## MarvelGirl

My Platino Ossidato Cabat. Love this bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my cabat


----------



## 27leborse

Nero light calf Sloan. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Mousse

Ottone Medium Cabat, Ottone Zip Wallet and Ottone Lanyard on the road yesterday thru Friday in Napa Valley, CA.


----------



## liquid_room

Noce nappa convertible bag


----------



## dpt

27leborse said:


> Nero light calf Sloan. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Ah, yours is in _nero _... tremendously chic!!  
[curious~ what color is your New Pyramid?]


----------



## 27leborse

dpt said:


> Ah, yours is in _nero _... tremendously chic!!
> [curious~ what color is your New Pyramid?]



It's a beautiful shade of purplish brown called dark truffle. I absolutely adore it!


----------



## grietje

Ebano Rete tote--am traveling to the USC/Notre Dame game. The bag will stay in the hotel as I made the mistake of bringing a leather bag to the game once before.  Now it's my trusty nylon tote.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV san marco


----------



## Love Of My Life

It was nasty ( no rain) today, so I used my cabat for some local errands

when I needed to get out


----------



## Mousse

Medium ottone cabat loaded with an assortment of BV SLGs. It is safe to take out the cabat in our gorgeous, warm and clear weather predicted through early next week.


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline Veneta (for the past week now)


----------



## BVmutAddict

Cioccolato memory leather satchel.


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo - a bit of red for the holidays.


----------



## lkweh

Cardinal medium veneta for holiday season


----------



## Sinatra

Black Meduim Cabat. I am traveling and my cabat's can go anywhere without worry.


----------



## i2qusea

My 4 year old Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Campana Bag, and I am still in love!


----------



## indiaink

Ah, just got the (upcoming) Winter-Solstice-and-Christmas-all-rolled-into-one-bag out of the closet - my 2007 medium Armatura Veneta ... she'll carry me through to spring, now...


----------



## LLANeedle

My poupre red Veneta. The perfect winter red IMHO


----------



## BVmutAddict

Took my blood parachute out for a ride today.


----------



## kelsey211

BVmutAddict said:


> Took my blood parachute out for a ride today.



Ooooooh.  I want another Parachute so bad and I absolutely love the Blood red.  Must be a gorgeous bag.


----------



## BVmutAddict

kelsey211 said:


> Ooooooh.  I want another Parachute so bad and I absolutely love the Blood red.  Must be a gorgeous bag.




Thanks!!  Yes,  I love it.  Have been longing to take it out for the holiday season,  but weather hasn't been cooperating.  Until today... a bright and sunny day.    Here is a quick pic.


----------



## grietje

BVmutAddict said:


> Took my blood parachute out for a ride today.



It's a great visual.  Sometimes I regret not keeping mine--especially seeing your pic.  But I do so much like it in the large Veneta so I suppose that will do.

Actually, now that write about, I I hold break out my red!  I've been carrying my tourmaline Veneta for the past two weeks.  What am I thinking?!!


----------



## BVmutAddict

grietje said:


> It's a great visual.  Sometimes I regret not keeping mine--especially seeing your pic.  But I do so much like it in the large Veneta so I suppose that will do.
> 
> Actually, now that write about, I I hold break out my red!  I've been carrying my tourmaline Veneta for the past two weeks.  What am I thinking?!!



Actually I've been debating between the blood veneta and parachute for a while too.  Maybe one day I'll sell the parachute and get a veneta in blood instead.   ....


----------



## grietje

BVmutAddict said:


> Actually I've been debating between the blood veneta and parachute for a while too.  Maybe one day I'll sell the parachute and get a veneta in blood instead.   ....



We should just trade for a few months at a time


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat today


----------



## 4purse

Orchid Tote. The perfect Happy color on a cold snowy day


----------



## 27leborse

Ebano mini cabat. Hope everyone had a very merry holiday!


----------



## kemilia

My new-to-me Cervo ebano hobo! It is so soft and wonderful, I love it  .


----------



## jburgh

My Ebano cervo Bella with the wrinkly non woven areas.  It is from Early Fall 2008 (page 8 in that catalog) and has a rather nondescript name - Ebano Intrecciato Cervo Bag.  Love it, BTW.


----------



## jmcadon

just switched from my large black veneta to my absinthe new pyramid.


----------



## grietje

My new-to-me large Ebano Belly.


----------



## Mousse

Today my Parma LE Cocker with Ottone lanyard. Tomorrow my Fever Cervo Hobo and Thursday / Friday my go to large Nero Belly.


----------



## pr3tty_w0w76

ebano campana


----------



## Mousse

My beloved Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo made the trip to San Francisco today. She is still my favorite BV. I stopped by the BV boutique after my biz meetings. (No retail therapy at the boutique. The new colors are not doing it for me.) There was a new SA who had never seen this amazing bag IRL.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My beloved Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo made the trip to San Francisco today. She is still my favorite BV. I stopped by the BV boutique after my biz meetings. (No retail therapy at the boutique. The new colors are not doing it for me.) *There was a new SA who had never seen this amazing bag IRL.*


Isn't it fun showing somebody a BV bag who can appreciate it?  Then two people are completely delighted and it lifts your heart and life is good for a while...


----------



## liquid_room

Large safari Veneta


----------



## 27leborse

Nero Sloane. So in love with this bag!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Isn't it fun showing somebody a BV bag who can appreciate it?  Then two people are completely delighted and it lifts your heart and life is good for a while...



I so love my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo. Life is good 2 days later. I'm carrying her all week. She has been neglected. My sunnies are being carried in a lovely Ossidato Rame Cervo drawstring bag that I acquired from a lovely tPFer.


----------



## jburgh

The large Ebano Belly Veneta - I adore this bag!


----------



## Mousse

Friday I'm off to Monterey and Carmel again for biz. The weather should be OK so my ottone cabat will be my traveling companion.


----------



## jmcadon

Large black veneta with my new Ottone key fob!  Thanks to sweet Joelene


----------



## 27leborse

Nero medium cabat with Irish green ayers zip continental wallet. What a fabulous color!


----------



## Mousse

It was an all ottone day for me: ottone cabat, ottone zip wallet, ottone lanyard, and ottone bracelet. If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'll do a repeat.


----------



## zooba

Catalan campana, medium in nero, my go to bag for winter


----------



## indiaink

OH!  YES!  I am now carrying my Nero Cervo Hobo.  Winter bag:  Perfection.


----------



## nomompants

Lookin good, Indiaink!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## newbags4me

Large Nero veneta.


----------



## jelts

Mousse said:


> Friday I'm off to Monterey and Carmel again for biz. The weather should be OK so my ottone cabat will be my traveling companion.


Ottone Cabat is such a dreamy combo!

Copper Veneta on Monday!


----------



## Mousse

jelts said:


> Ottone Cabat is such a dreamy combo!
> 
> Copper Veneta on Monday!



Don't you just adore BV metallics? I've been carrying Ottone cabat and SLGs all week and will switch to my beloved Ossidato Rame Hobo again tomorrow with Violet SLGs inside


----------



## ziggy4242

My choc brown large hobo!  Just gets better with time


----------



## jroger1

large assenzio veneta


----------



## fcoolbabe

Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag.  Got this bag before I went away for vacation.  While I was lounging on the beach, all I could think of is carrying this beautiful bag when I get back!


----------



## viciel

jroger1 said:


> large assenzio veneta



I'm carrying the same bag vicariously through you


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Fenway808

Ebano Pyramid (old one not the new)


----------



## queenmother

Indigo Medium Campana


----------



## lkweh

My Cigar Pekary and Ayers theme


----------



## thedseer

lkweh said:


> My Cigar Pekary and Ayers theme



Gorgeous!


----------



## jburgh

Still the large Ebano Belly Veneta!


----------



## newbags4me

Ink medium veneta.


----------



## lkweh

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks! I know why Mousse and IndiaInk love this style now. It's so convenient and the bag holds a lot.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## BookerMoose

My new Nero Fuzzy Satchel!  Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

Parma LE Cocker with ottone SLGs. Tomorrow my Violet satchel and SLGs hit the road.


----------



## Juliela

My brand new nero Cervo Hobo - what a great bag!  So glad I finally bit the bullet...It's deflinitely a gateway BV


----------



## Mousse

Took my fever cervo hobo out for a spin today.


----------



## newbags4me

My medium Nero Tornabuoni veneta. I had forgotten how much I love the special intrecciato weave on this bag.


----------



## indiaink

Juliela said:


> My brand new nero Cervo Hobo - what a great bag!  So glad I finally bit the bullet...It's deflinitely a gateway BV


You'll probably find that it's your favorite style!  We are bag-twins, I love my Cervo Hobos, and in particular, the Nero - the color just makes this bag really stand out, IMO.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Love Of My Life

My ash croco knot...


----------



## 27leborse

Ash croccodile knot? You very lucky girl! As usual lately, my nero sloan.


----------



## lkweh

hotshot said:


> My ash croco knot...



Nice. Share picture please


----------



## Tarana

Hii...
I want to buy a BV Knot Clutch.. 
Does anybody how I can get a discount on it ?? 
Also, do Department Stores like Bloomies sell them ??


----------



## jelts

Medium Copper Veneta =)


----------



## 27leborse

Traveling this week so carrying my nero cervo brick bag.


----------



## couturequeen

Cervo nero knot hobo (also traveling!)


----------



## Mousse

Nero large belly veneta. My go to travel bag.


----------



## liquid_room

Petal small crossbody bag. Love it!


----------



## grietje

Can't stop using the large Ebano Belly.  It's soooooo easy!!!


----------



## Mousse

Headed up to the San Francisco Orchid show today. Carrying my LE Parma Cocker. I just love the color and the cervo leather.


----------



## cbk021726

my first BV Cervo hobo in black yaay ..


----------



## BookerMoose

Notwithstanding the rain, I think I might go with my Burnt Orange Montaigne because I don't need to be outside too much and I need something to brighten up the day...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black cabat


----------



## Mousse

My new "stealth" cervo acquisition. Will post pix tomorrow...


----------



## 27leborse

Nero montaigne and nero lizard document case.


----------



## diane278

Vintage dark brown tote. Not a showstopper in any sense, but wonderfully practical.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Carried my ash croc knot... enoyed using it today & worked with what I needed
to carry


----------



## grietje

My "new-to-me" Empire Large Belly.  I am forcing the issue with Spring even though it's decided to be cloudy and rainy this past week.


----------



## boxermom

Appia zip shoulder bag. I'm liking the color more and more.


----------



## lkweh

Back to Shock Medium Veneta to welcome Spring


----------



## diane278

My huge duffle purchased on ebay when I started down the slippery BV slope. I have no idea what it is really called.....I refer to it as the "duffle on steroids". Considering that I am usually carrying a medium veneta, this thing seems like luggage to me! 

If the photo is on its side it is because I simply cannot master the ipad photo transfer. Sometimes it surprises me and posts correctly.


----------



## LLANeedle

Large safari Veneta


----------



## jburgh

Ottone Sloane


----------



## MarvelGirl

Not today but last night I carried my Special Order Karung stretch knot clutch to the Diana Krall concert. It felt so amazing to carry her! She is still so beautiful and makes me so proud to have 1 of 10.


----------



## indiaink

Cervo Hobo in Duchesse


----------



## Mousse

A stealth reveal: light titanium cervo loop hobo from a BV enabler and a new to me Platino Ossidato clutch that serves as my new eyeglass / sun glass case.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> A stealth reveal: light titanium cervo loop hobo from a BV enabler and a new to me Platino Ossidato clutch that serves as my new eyeglass / sun glass case.


Wow! They both look beautiful with the interior color of your car.  The titanium looks really rich.


----------



## paepaega

Just got my new belly veneta. I've seen it since the first day it arrived the shop (even before the website.) I love the color but afraid it would get dirty. I have been considering for months! When I finally decided to have it, it became hard to get, starting to be sold out. But I'm lucky enough to have it. It goes so nice with coral tone, which o love.


----------



## paepaega




----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> A stealth reveal: light titanium cervo loop hobo from a BV enabler and a new to me Platino Ossidato clutch that serves as my new eyeglass / sun glass case.


Gorgeous!  Definitely this bag's proper home!


----------



## septembersiren

so pretty 
so light and airy and springtime
use it in good health




paepaega said:


>


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous!  Definitely this bag's proper home!



Thank you sistah! Carried her again today.


----------



## tucsonjoe

I don't know what she's called but I love her just the same. (:


----------



## jelts

tucsonjoe said:


> View attachment 2135821
> 
> 
> I don't know what she's called but I love her just the same. (:


That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## 27leborse

Pied de Poule continental flap wallet


----------



## indiaink

tucsonjoe said:


> View attachment 2135821
> 
> 
> I don't know what she's called but I love her just the same. (:


You are the lucky owner of a Intrecciato Shiny Calf Bag - looks to be in Matita (color).  I had one once ... very nice bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Taupe San Marco


----------



## Mousse

Celebrating our 80 degree bay area weather with my lovely ottone cabat and her ottone friends.


----------



## lkweh

Ebano Old Pyramid for my Phoenix trip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black cabat today...


----------



## septembersiren

not carrying a BV today but wearing my Croc belt


----------



## Mousse

Parma LE Cocker.


----------



## jelts

Armatura Mini Cabat.


----------



## ktlimps26

Black ball today


----------



## grietje

Meeting in Orange County--no overnighting.  So it's just me and my Indigo Rete tote.
I actually got this last September and haven't used it until today.  Oh my, she is a beauty!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

taupe san marco


----------



## annie9999

hotshot said:


> taupe san marco


i love the san marco totes-


----------



## liquid_room

Safari large veneta. Tmrw moon cabat


----------



## 27leborse

Tourmaline cocco tie dye zip continental wallet. BV's tie dye croc is such a marvel to look at!


----------



## lkweh

liquid_room said:


> Safari large veneta. Tmrw moon cabat



Does your safari veneta slouch/soften with time? How do you like it compared to the nappa veneta?


----------



## liquid_room

lkweh said:


> Does your safari veneta slouch/soften with time? How do you like it compared to the nappa veneta?


 
Hi there

It does not slouch.  I think it's buffalo so nope, it will never slouch like nappa.  The Safari looks really unique so I would say buy it if you like the color and look.  I like my Lagoon med veneta and nero maxi veneta for all different reasons so there is really no basis for comparison! Sorry I know I am not much help!

My nero maxi veneta is like a giant soft pillow and I like to use it for travel/weekends.  The lagoon med veneta is for when I carry less or need a pop of color.  The large veneta is largely for work and the Safari works well as a work bag cos it looks more formal.  I will probably get a large nappa veneta down the road when I see a color I love, although I already have a large belly veneta (Anemone)!


----------



## jelts

This


----------



## annie9999

jelts said:


> This


nice- glad you are enjoying.


----------



## jelts

annie9999 said:


> nice- glad you are enjoying.



Thanks! I have some bag-loving colleagues who come by to pet this lovely bag


----------



## BV_fan

My new-to-me large cross-body (pillow?) in nero. So practical, lightweight and gorgeous!


----------



## Mousse

I am so in love with my Ottone quartet. They made the rounds today and will accompany me again on Friday.


----------



## KW1

jelts said:


> This



Lovely!


----------



## KW1

liquid_room said:


> View attachment 2077758
> 
> 
> Petal small crossbody bag. Love it!



Love the color


----------



## jelts

My first BV. I love metallics!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

For today:


----------



## lvdreamer

For the last few days, today, and probably the next couple of days, my Ebano Large Belly Veneta has been and will be keeping me company.


----------



## Mousse

My oh so schmooshy Parma LE cocker complimented the lilac hues in the Michael Kors "pucci-esque" dress I wore to work today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco in  ash


----------



## Mousse

My absolute favorite BV... Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV croc knot


----------



## diane278

This blue bag, which seems huge to me, because I usually carry a medium veneta. I don't know the name. I only bumped into a few people in the aisles of WF. Everyone was very kind about it.


----------



## BookerMoose

My Noce Montaigne.  It was my very first BV and I still love it!


----------



## Mousse

Carried my Ottone cabat with her SLGs today and they will accompany me again on Sunday.


----------



## JanZynl

My white Capri!


----------



## grietje

Switch out my little Nero Iron bag for my Empire large Belly


----------



## LLANeedle

I had my large safari Veneta with me today while walking through the accessory department at Nordstrom.  The young SA asked if it was a Bottega. I was shocked.  Bottega is not popular here and you rarely see any. Plus she was young, only 24, and she loves the brand.  It was nice to chat with such a sweet gal about BV.


----------



## Mousse

My Fever Cervo Hobo. She is a great compliment to a very preppie blue and white seersucker skirt and red Arche shoes. Summer is officially on in the Bay Area.


----------



## Mousse

I'm in Monterey, CA attending Cooking for Solutions at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. 'Carrying my Ottone Cabat and SLGs tonight and tomorrow. Friday night my vintage gold creel will dazzle. Perfect pairing with my gold Chanel ballet flats.


----------



## grietje

Still wearing the Empire Belly. It suddenly got cooler in Sacramento and Empire seems to straddle the wind and sun and cool well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat


----------



## 27leborse

Nero medium cabat


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat


----------



## septembersiren

ebano cocker


----------



## jburgh

Nero Bowler Satchel w/detachable strap, very chewy and feels like cervo, from S/S 2007.


----------



## 27leborse

The gorgeous weather inspired me to pull out my Aquatre in Fever with Fever/Pourpre goatskin wallet. Such a happy combo!


----------



## 27leborse

(Double post)


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my large nero belly - my go to biz travel bag.


----------



## kelsey211

Violet Bella bag.   this bag.   Bella is becoming one of my favorite styles.


----------



## YCC

Corot belly veneta~~


----------



## LZP

Medium nero veneta.


----------



## LLANeedle

Always comes out after Memorial Day.


----------



## LLANeedle

Help.   How do I turn pictures around?  It's correct in my file.


----------



## jmcadon

This!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Always comes out after Memorial Day.


Every time I use my ipad to take a photo, the same thing happens to me. It's fine on my mac products, but has a temper tantrum when I post it elsewhere.


----------



## Mousse

Parma LE Cocker, Ottone Lanyard, and Ottone Zip Wallet. Tomorrow I'll cure the Mondays with my Fever Cervo Hobo and Ferro Karung Wallet.


----------



## grietje

it's June, it's hot so out comes the linen.  And my brand new large Duchesse Veneta.  She hung on the door with soup cans last night and was out with me for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> it's June, it's hot so out comes the linen.  And my brand new large Duchesse Veneta.  She hung on the door with soup cans last night and was out with me for breakfast this morning.



I love it. I celebrate each summer with something new in white linen. My new white linen shirt will debut tomorrow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV black cabat


----------



## lvdreamer

For today (and probably the rest of the week), my new Corot Medium Veneta.


----------



## Mousse

Medium Ottone Cabat, Ottone Zip Wallet, Ottone Bracelet, and Ottone Lanyard. A perfect color combo for the glorious weather today in San Diego.


----------



## lkweh

My ebano pillow bag for wine tasting trip to Sonoma.


----------



## LT bag lady




----------



## jburgh

The Clipse Montaigne


----------



## indiaink

The yellow Nodini ... can't decide if I want to take this on vacation next week, or switch out to the Magma Cervo Hobo ... this one is so easy to carry!  I'm torn!


----------



## lvdreamer

I carried my Corot Medium Veneta until Sunday, when I switched into my Ebano Large Belly Veneta.  I'm still carrying my Ebano beauty today.


----------



## amaretti

My long time favorite mini Cabat


----------



## lkweh

My appla profondo. Loving its unique design


----------



## 27leborse

Medium Nero cabat. Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BV Belly Veneta Carniola


----------



## lkweh

MrsRance said:


> BV Belly Veneta Carniola



Gorgeous. Is this the large size?


----------



## lvdreamer

Still carrying my Ebano Large Belly Veneta.  It's possibly my favorite bag (that I own).


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> The Clipse Montaigne


 Do you have a group shot of all your BV's somewhere here?  This one is just gorgeous!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lkweh said:


> Gorgeous. Is this the large size?



Yes it large size


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV cabat


----------



## jinniey

wearing this tonight!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

jburgh said:


> The Clipse Montaigne


 

    This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mousse

Light titanium cervo loop hobo and ferro karung wallet.


----------



## fwilliams119486

alisonanna said:


> Scala Pyramid


 
I agree...thumbs up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My sunset ayers.. which I love


----------



## Mousse

My Ottone quartet and a couple of violet SLGs are on their way up to Portland, OR. Hopefully the gold glimmer and splash of color will offset the gloomy skies in Nor Cal and the PAC NW.


----------



## honeyshopper

Large hobo


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Hopefully the gold glimmer and splash of color will offset the gloomy skies in Nor Cal and the PAC NW.


 
Yes, it's quite something to have two days of rain and grey skies in Sacramento in June!  But it gives me a chance to explore how Ms Viola will fare (I'm carrying my Violet Medium Cabat).  It's a dazzing pop of color.


----------



## indiaink

Nuvolato Paille ...


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Yes, it's quite something to have two days of rain and grey skies in Sacramento in June!  But it gives me a chance to explore how Ms Viola will fare (I'm carrying my Violet Medium Cabat).  It's a dazzing pop of color.



The sun just came out in DT Portland. Did a quick spin thru Nordies and Mario's. Very low BV stock at Mario's. The SAs were admiring my Ottone cabat. Off to dinner now at Higgins. One of my favorite PDX hangouts. Hope to catch up with you in Sac real soon.


----------



## graycat5

.


----------



## obrecsa

my 1 and only BV..... 
my brandy new nero large veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Gvamty

My pillow crossbody bag in Corot that I picked up from the Barneys sale


----------



## lkweh

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2236330
> 
> 
> My pillow crossbody bag in Corot that I picked up from the Barneys sale



Pretty. Does the wallet fit into the pillow bag?


----------



## grietje

Duchesse Large Veneta.
Aftef the rain earlier this week, it's freakishly hot and I need as light and easy as possible!


----------



## Gvamty

lkweh said:


> Pretty. Does the wallet fit into the pillow bag?



Yes, it does


----------



## Mousse

My beloved fever cervo hobo. In the mood for the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## grietje

Off to a wedding today.
I'll fly down with a Duchessee Veneta and then wear my Violet Knot to the wedding.


----------



## biribiri

Nero belly veneta in medium


----------



## grietje

Break between wedding and reception so I'm moving from the Knot to my Nero Iron bag.  I need my sunglasses and a wrap so a bit more space is needed.


----------



## EconomyBooster

My Corniola Sloane!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Off to a wedding today.
> I'll fly down with a Duchessee Veneta and then wear my Violet Knot to the wedding.


Oh how gorgeous.  I can see these colors in my mind's eye...


----------



## Mousse

Light titanium cervo loop hobo with violet lambskin zip wallet, violet lambskin iPhone case, and matching lanyard. Tomorrow Ms Violicious from Spring/Summer 2012 goes out for a spin. She has been very jealous of the ottone family.

BTW, thanks to the tPFer who enabled the titanium cervo a while back. I did not do a formal reveal because she was a stealth acquisition. I now have 4 cervo BVs. I just love that soft leather and I know you do, too, BV sistah!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Light titanium cervo loop hobo with violet lambskin zip wallet, violet lambskin iPhone case, and matching lanyard. Tomorrow Ms Violicious from Spring/Summer 2012 goes out for a spin. She has been very jealous of the ottone family.
> 
> BTW, thanks to the tPFer who enabled the titanium cervo a while back. I did not do a formal reveal because she was a stealth acquisition. I now have 4 cervo BVs. I just love that soft leather and I know you do, too, BV sistah!


Also a gorgeous color combination, my BV sistah!

I would love to see mod shots of all these color combinations!


----------



## liquid_room

Ottone Sloane


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset ayers.. not 4th of July colors but the spirit is there!!


----------



## LibJames

Large ebano veneta. Not very exciting, but I love that I get to say it.


----------



## Mousse

Red, white, and blue vintage creel. My go to 4th of July bag. She comes our once a year on the 4th.


----------



## Mousse

'Been out with the Ossidato Rame family since Saturday. Time to give Ottone a rest.


----------



## jroger1

My new-to-me Large Nero Veneta, so soft and slouchy just had to take her out today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lunch with a friend carrying my croc stretch knot


----------



## mimilynn




----------



## jburgh

^ Violet is my favorite purple.  I'm still carrying the Clipse bag.  Time to switch.


----------



## Mousse

mimilynn said:


> View attachment 2252752


Fab violet bag!


----------



## mimilynn

Mousse said:


> Fab violet bag!



Thanks!


----------



## grietje

Ms Viola the Cabat is getting a well deserved break.  It's the large Duchesse Veneta today and probably most of this week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Go





mimilynn said:


> View attachment 2252752


 



gorgeous & enjoy


----------



## StarStarMoon

mimilynn said:


> View attachment 2252752


This color is absolutely gorgeous! What style bag is this? Please forgive my BV newbie question.


----------



## Mousse

I am still carrying Ossidato Rame collection. Going to Scottsdale for biz next week and need to decide if ottone or ossidato rame will travel with me. BV metallics are so fitting for the desert ambience and hopefully my disposable income will enable me to support the local economy at the Scottsdale boutique. Love the super friendly Scottsdale BV boutique team.


----------



## mimilynn

StarStarMoon said:


> This color is absolutely gorgeous! What style bag is this? Please forgive my BV newbie question.



This is my first BV it is Montaigne.


----------



## mimilynn

hotshot said:


> Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous & enjoy



Thanks!


----------



## StarStarMoon

mimilynn said:


> This is my first BV it is Montaigne.


Congrats on your beautiful, first BV! Thank you for letting me know the name.


----------



## krawford

Got out my ottone Sloane. Love that bag.  Looks good with everything.


----------



## Mousse

I'm still carrying my favorite ossidato rame cervo hobo. 'Need to decide which BV will accompany me on my biz trip to Scottsdale when I pack tomorrow night.


----------



## twin-fun

Large Veneta in Nero. It's a drizzly day here in the hot south so this will be perfect should my little Nerdlings and I get caught in a rain shower!


----------



## jroger1

Can't resist my new, preloved large nero veneta.


----------



## Mousse

I'm on my way from SJC to PHX with the Ossidato Rame clan.


----------



## pfjlvoer

&#128077;


----------



## jmcadon

Carrying my medium paille nuvolato veneta...such a great summer bag!


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Carrying my medium paille nuvolato veneta...such a great summer bag!



I'm imagining it on this warm night. Perfect!


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## lvdreamer

Carrying my new to me Maroon Sloane


----------



## lkweh

lvdreamer said:


> Carrying my new to me Maroon Sloane



Post pictures pls


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco...


----------



## grietje

Still the large Duchesse Veneta. It looks rather nice with the white linen dress I have on today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset ayers


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo with ferro wallet. Will do a repeat on Thursday.


----------



## grietje

Moved into the medium Violet Cabat-smiles...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cabat


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo.


----------



## indiaink

Poudre Ayers Cervo Veneta


----------



## biribiri

special days call for the special BV violet veneta to be toted around!


----------



## Love Of My Life

black cabat


----------



## Mousse

My Fever Cervo Hobo will be with me on my biz travels to BUR, Pasadena, Hollywood, and DT LA this week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Love Of My Life

My happy sunset ayers bag


----------



## 27leborse

Nero mini messenger along with my nero medium cabat. I've been using this combo constantly while traveling this summer and find it to be the perfect combo: credit cards, currencies, iPhone, lipstick, sunglasses and passport in the mini messenger for safe and easy access and everything else in the cabat (along with the mini messenger too, at times!), which fits perfectly on top of my trolley!


----------



## jmcadon

Pearlized navy crossbody bucket bag...this is an older BV so no name!


----------



## jburgh

jmcadon said:


> Pearlized navy crossbody bucket bag...this is an older BV so no name!



picture please!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> picture please!


 oops


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> picture please!


 Let me try that again


----------



## Mousse

After a week of non metallic bags, the Ottone cabat and her matching zip wallet are out for a weekend ride.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## jburgh

jmcadon said:


> Let me try that again



Nice!  I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Nice! I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.


 
Did I miss a reveal on this very special cabat?


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Did I miss a reveal on this very special cabat?


You took the words right out of my mouth! I'd love to see this, J!


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> Did I miss a reveal on this very special cabat?


Nope


----------



## lvdreamer

For yesterday, today, and at least tomorrow, my Corot Medium Veneta.


----------



## annie9999

jburgh said:


> Nope


congratulations.  great bag and great color.  enjoy.


----------



## lkweh

jburgh said:


> Nice!  I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.



No picture, jburgh? You must have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## jburgh

lkweh said:


> No picture, jburgh? You must have an amazing collection!!!



You know I am incapable of taking a decent picture!  Here is one taken by someone with better skills.  It tooks like the specimen in the bottom left:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...fall-winter-2013-a-797250-7.html#post24777033

Is it grey?  Is it brown?  Is it purple?  It is all three and the sides are very trainable


----------



## EconomyBooster

My large maroon veneta!


----------



## chungwan

jburgh said:


> Nice!  I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Is it grey? Is it brown? Is it purple? It is all three and the sides are very trainable


 Wow!  It is really beautiful!  Is it made from Nappa?


----------



## grietje

I am back to the Duchesse large Veneta.  I feel like Summer is disappearing before my very eyes and want to get some more use in before Fall.   She's also perfect with linen.

Not that it's going to be Fall anytime soon in Sacramento.  But I admit, I'll be more inclined to carry something a bit darker towards the end of September.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## beachgirl38

Medium Veneta in Nero


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Is it grey?  Is it brown?  Is it purple?  It is all three and the sides are very trainable



I hope you bring her to the Bay Area for our September meet up! It is just gorgeous!


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> Nice!  I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.


 Picture please ...just saw your post with the pic...lovely!!!


----------



## Mousse

I am still in an Ottone state of mind. I bought some amazing gold Top Siders last week at The Rack. Even though the shoes are much brighter than Ottone, they enabled a fashion statement for a biz casual Monday work appearance.


----------



## lkweh

jburgh said:


> You know I am incapable of taking a decent picture!  Here is one taken by someone with better skills.  It tooks like the specimen in the bottom left:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...fall-winter-2013-a-797250-7.html#post24777033
> 
> Is it grey?  Is it brown?  Is it purple?  It is all three and the sides are very trainable



 Every picture still shows different "personalities" of the bag even though they are the same bag


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I hope you bring her to the Bay Area for our September meet up! It is just gorgeous!



Yes ma'am!


----------



## lvdreamer

I switched into my Ebano Large Belly Veneta.  It's the bag that made me fall in love with BV and I still love it a LOT.


----------



## jburgh

lvdreamer said:


> I switched into my Ebano Large Belly Veneta.  It's the bag that made me fall in love with BV and I still love it a LOT.



We are bag twins and that one is a favorite!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> We are bag twins and that one is a favorite!


 
Make that triplets!  I "heart" my large Ebano Belly!


----------



## LLANeedle

^make that quadruplets


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> Wow!  It is really beautiful!  Is it made from Nappa?



Yes, nappa.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> Nice!  I m carrying my Quetsche Nodini Cabat.


Jburgh, saw your cabat today.  What a beautiful bag!! So light to carry, also.  Huge congrats on this special purchase!


----------



## Mousse

I am still carrying my Ottone family. 'Need to decide who will accompany me next week on my travels - I'm off to Scottsdale , AZ for 2 days and then up to Portland, OR to wrap up the week. Talk about climate and culture changes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## lvdreamer

Still carrying my Ebano Large Belly Veneta for today and possibly for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Mousse

LE Parma Cocker with Ottone wallet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## jmcadon

Paille nuvolato medium veneta...hope I spelled that right!


----------



## Mousse

Large Nero Belly. My go to long haul travel bag. Saw a Nero Rete Tote at the PHX airport this morning near Peet's Coffee & Tea at the D concourse. Off to PDX tomorrow night to wrap up the week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset ayers


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Large Nero Belly. My go to long haul travel bag. Saw a Nero Rete Tote at the PHX airport this morning near Peet's Coffee & Tea at the D concourse. Off to PDX tomorrow night to wrap up the week.


This is the bag you wore when I met you.  What a stunner.  I imagine how utterly chic and relaxed you look when you travel with it.


----------



## LLANeedle

Noce braided handle tote


----------



## ryrybaby12

My Memory tote!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cabat


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Belly Veneta in Krim


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> This is the bag you wore when I met you.  What a stunner.  I imagine how utterly chic and relaxed you look when you travel with it.



Thanks Grietje. This bag is still a stunner coming up on her 3 year B Day. She gets the most use in my BV collection. She did well this week in PHX and PDX.


----------



## lkweh

My Shock Memory knot to my dear friend's engagement party. Unfortunately my S4 can't get into the knot. Oh well...


----------



## Love Of My Life

lkweh said:


> My Shock Memory knot to my dear friend's engagement party. Unfortunately my S4 can't get into the knot. Oh well...


 

    Great knot!!


----------



## lkweh

hotshot said:


> Great knot!!



 Definitely especially I got it at a steal deal! I don't mind wearing it only a few times. Thank you, hotshot


----------



## lvdreamer

I've been wearing my Maroon Sloane for the last few days and I will be wearing it until Sunday, at the earliest.  It's been a great vacation bag.


----------



## jroger1

For the past couple days wore my tea sloane, today I switched to my large assenzio veneta to brighten my mood.  Some days you just need color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## jiannello

Tie-dye medium cabat.


----------



## Jen123

My one and only


----------



## biribiri

easily my favourite bag since i got it in June - nero belly veneta. still need to get the leather to break in a bit more though


----------



## krawford

Pulled out my ebano large veneta.  Forgot how beautiful that bag is.


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my large nero belly, ottone zip wallet, platino ossidato pouch, and violet with clear PVC detail iPhone case on our vacation to NoLa and NYC. The belly is a "street wise" bag; don't need to worry too much when moving thru city crowds.


----------



## liquid_room

still trying to break in the stubborn Moon cabat...


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Edoardo Cabat and my Burnt Copper wallet (although it looks golden neither burnt nor copper to my eyes).


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## 27leborse

Nero continental zip wallet and nero lazer cut flat pouch.


----------



## lvdreamer

This morning, I switched into my Nero Large Veneta, which I will be wearing until, at least, Monday.


----------



## grietje

Violet Cabat. Oh how I like her!


----------



## Mousse

My Violicious lambskin satchel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> Nero cabat


----------



## liquid_room

Moon cabat to carry laptop and workstuff (a good workout for arms!) plus Lagoon medium veneta


----------



## smurfSMURF

Chene Sloane  Can't take my hand of it !!


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## lvdreamer

Still carrying my Nero Large Veneta


----------



## biribiri

working from home today, but couldn't resist taking out my barely used (and thus unbroken in) violet veneta for a few admiring peeks...

silly i know, but the violet is just so reinvigorating!


----------



## LLANeedle

Ferro sloane with my knitted Color Affection shawl


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> Ferro sloane with my knitted Color Affection shawl


 
It looks gorgeous!  If only Sacramento would cool down enough to allow me to wear a sweater, let alone a beautiful shawl.

Still using Violet Cabat.  I'm wearing it with a navy dress. I really like the two together.


----------



## kelsey211

My new Quetsch Parachute.  I  this color and the Parachute is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## liquid_room

New RP with pink lanyard, both from Woodbury outlet!


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Ferro sloane with my knitted Color Affection shawl



Love ferro. I have the Karung wallet.


----------



## lkweh

liquid_room said:


> View attachment 2336694
> 
> 
> New RP with pink lanyard, both from Woodbury outlet!



Love the color combo. Is that shock lanyard? Hm, did you get that recently?


----------



## Mousse

Fever cervo hobo today and tomorrow. Switching to the Ottone Cabat and SLGs for my biz trip to Santa Barbara on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade vernice cross body. It's such an easy bag to use and wear.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## Love Of My Life

Took my ash croc out for a fall lunch...


----------



## jburgh

Torchon in Nero and Ebano.


----------



## lkweh

jburgh said:


> Torchon in Nero and Ebano.



What's Torchon?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bombe from several seasons ago


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat. I just landed at BUR on my way to lovely Santa Barbara. I spotted a medium poussin campana near gate 4.


----------



## jburgh

lkweh said:


> What's Torchon?



If you look at post #15 in the style reference thread for hobos and bucket bags, you will see it.  I'm on my new iPad and not sure if I know how to do a link correctly.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ious-styles-pics-only-324083.html#post8568729


----------



## jmcadon

Just loaded up my Absinthe new pyramid...gonna meet some old and new friends tomorrow in San Francisco.  I am thinking we will all be carrying BV...


----------



## caroll234

i just got a brand new veneta in quetsche and i'm in absolute heaven,picture to follow


----------



## grietje

caroll234 said:


> i just got a brand new veneta in quetsche and i'm in absolute heaven,picture to follow



Yowza!  I bet it's a beauty.


----------



## lkweh

jburgh said:


> If you look at post #15 in the style reference thread for hobos and bucket bags, you will see it.  I'm on my new iPad and not sure if I know how to do a link correctly.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ious-styles-pics-only-324083.html#post8568729



That's very unique. Jburgh, you have impressive collection. You must have enough bags to rotate every day in a year


----------



## Love Of My Life

jburgh said:


> If you look at post #15 in the style reference thread for hobos and bucket bags, you will see it.  I'm on my new iPad and not sure if I know how to do a link correctly.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ious-styles-pics-only-324083.html#post8568729


 

Nice.. very nice


----------



## BV_fan

Large Pillow crossbody in nero. Very practical and light


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Nero large veneta


----------



## lkweh

My medium Nuvolato and Ottone wallet


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

It's a Campana kind of day...complete with Diet Mountain Dew bottle peeking out, as per usual!


----------



## indiaink

Fever Cervo hobo, love this color!!!


----------



## lkweh

indiaink said:


> Fever Cervo hobo, love this color!!!



Gorgeous. You know how to take pic. Btw I sent you msg via email


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Fever Cervo hobo, love this color!!!



Welcome back India. So, is this a stealth reveal my BVette sistah?


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Welcome back India. So, is this a stealth reveal my BVette sistah?


I suppose it is!  And I wanted to thank you for that great photo of the red boots and the Fever Cervo - that helped me know this was a great clear red color, and I am so pleased!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> I suppose it is! And I wanted to thank you for that great photo of the red boots and the Fever Cervo - that helped me know this was a great clear red color, and I am so pleased!


 
I'm happy its working out for you. Have you seen New Red? It has just a hint more blue than Fever. I'm lusting a wallet in new red. But then again I'm lusting a lot of BV now...


----------



## Mousse

My Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo was patiently waiting to board our delayed flight from SJC to PHX this afternoon. The good news was that she scored the coveted SWA A1 boarding number meaning that she made a mad dash to the SWA first class section and got a row all to herself. First Class is what SWA road warriors call the exit rows.


----------



## Love Of My Life

small bombe


----------



## grietje

Brique Cervo hobo making is first outing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

My bombe...


----------



## Mousse

My large Nero belly is on her way via SWA this morning for a couple of days of biz meetings in beautiful La Jolla.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San marco ayers


----------



## jmcadon

New Pyramid in Absinthe...such a lovely fall color!


----------



## lkweh

Back to basic..medium nero Campana


----------



## jmcadon

Still using my Absinthe new pyramid.


----------



## BV_fan

Maxi Veneta in Maroon


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Palmetto mini cabat


----------



## grietje

Totally digging my Brique Cervo Hobo!!!


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat. Getting a pedi in a color to match.


----------



## LVSTAR

My "new to me" Noce Pyramid on a beautiful fall day!


----------



## lkweh

My clutch for Tahoe wedding


----------



## biribiri

Ebano large belly veneta as it's a gadget intensive day. Fits everything with room to spare and looks great carried on the shoulder. It's fast becoming my favorite bag. Just soooo comfy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## Mousse

My treasured Ottone Cabat and matching SLGs are on their way home from LAX to SJC. She attended some high profile customer meetings including an event at Magnolia Bakery LA. No cupcakes for the Cabat! Mousse did enjoy Magnolia's new Double Shot Cupcake made with espresso.


----------



## lovepiggyk

The colour that makes me happy! ( sorry I can't rotate the picture around)


----------



## Love Of My Life

My bombe..


----------



## jroger1

Tea Sloane, Assenzio Continental Wallet and newly-purchased Empire Pouch.


----------



## grietje

Back to the Nero Cabat. I used it for travel this past weekend and figured it'd work for the office this week.  She's slowing but surely breaking in.


----------



## Mousse

The "Violicious" family went out for a spin at lunch today. 'Interesting to see the sun reflecting off  the clear PVC detail. The iPhone case has developed a patina because I use it everyday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black cabat


----------



## BV_fan

Cervo Brick bag in Nero


----------



## krawford

jroger1 said:


> Tea Sloane, Assenzio Continental Wallet and newly-purchased Empire Pouch.


 

Gorgeous Bag!!!!


----------



## jroger1

krawford said:


> Gorgeous Bag!!!!


 
Thank you - I love my sloane!


----------



## Mousse

Out and about with my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo. She is my favorite.


----------



## indiaink

My Fever Cervo Hobo.  This pop of color is just the thing for dreary autumn days!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> dreary autumn days!



Yikes! This is my favorite time of year.  Our trees are turning and it's cool in the morning and it's football season.  And I myself love a bit of drear as a good excuse to lounge on the couch with a dog (and some M&Ms).


----------



## Mousse

India inspired me to switch to my Fever Cervo Hobo today. Bag twins.


----------



## LLANeedle

Large Nero tournaboni Veneta.    I forgot how heavy the bag is!  I guess because it's goat?


----------



## vanity1028

My quetsche


----------



## Mousse

The Ossidato Rame group traveled with me to Scottsdale this week. Hanging out now at Sky Harbor - all CA flights to LAX, BUR, and SJC are delayed today. Argh.


----------



## 27leborse

My beloved Nero Sloane.


----------



## purseaholic90

took my Woven Mini Crossbody Bag out for the first time today


----------



## 27leborse

Nero croc soft clutch this evening. Such a dream to carry!


----------



## Yikkie

My new-to-me veneta medium in gorgeous azure!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^this looks great onyou.. love the color


----------



## BB Bagaholic

My new BV large belly Veneta in black &#128516; so loving it &#128516;


----------



## jroger1

pumpkin cervo hobo


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV ash croc knot


----------



## eliwon

My beloved Ebano Veneta, Ebano French wallet, makeup purse BV cream linen with ebano edges, Ebano frog coin purse (containing my online secure bank ID thingy), Church's Chelsea ghillies patterned boots to match (almost) and on a jarring colour note, BV  ocean blue, shell shaped limited edt. 100 Years Palm Beach key ring - I'm all BV'ed up


----------



## jroger1

tea sloane


----------



## 27leborse

Cigar Intrecciato paille tote and ebano lizard zip wallet. Love this tote, it goes with everything!


----------



## jroger1

assenzio large veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV nero cabat


----------



## Cheetah7

Not today but yesterday:  My BV Intrecciato Nappa.  Love the "Shadow" color cause it goes with almost everything.


----------



## grietje

Brique cervo hobo. It's such a great color for fall.


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin satchel and SLGs today and Monday.


----------



## 27leborse

Nero Sloan.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO Barcelona cabat


----------



## jroger1

Large Nero Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo.


----------



## tann

Ebano new Ball


----------



## Mousse

The violicious family took a day trip with me to beautiful downtown Burbank on SWA. I love SWA. You can now use electronic devices during take off. We are on our way to San Jose.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

My tough little intrecciomirage in nero


----------



## LLANeedle

Noce shiny calf Veneta top stitched in black


----------



## BVmutAddict

Maroon Washed Cervo Bag


----------



## grietje

Have been using the Nero Cabat for the past week. I'm basically going between the Brique Cervo and the Cabat.  My Ebano Belly must be feeling neglected.


----------



## lvdreamer

Now that the rain has passed, I've moved into my Nero Large Veneta.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone Cabat and matching wallet. Our rain stopped and it was safe to take her out today.


----------



## Mousse

My lovely Parma LE cocker. I just love the soft Cervo leather.


----------



## 4purse

My lovely medium Black Veneta...Classic


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV nero cabat


----------



## jburgh

BV Nero San Marco with the Ayers accents


----------



## grietje

Ebano large Belly.

To think I contemplated letting this dark chocolate smooshy pile go...  Someone smack me upside the head if I have that thought again.


----------



## krawford

Large black veneta


----------



## Mousse

My Ottone Cabat and Ottone SLGs are adding BV style to Thanksgiving with family friends in Napa Valley.


----------



## couturequeen

My Thanksgiving vacay bag is the chervo hobo.


----------



## lkweh

My Amatura for holiday season 2013


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nero sloane.


----------



## grietje

couturequeen said:


> View attachment 2414048
> 
> 
> My Thanksgiving vacay bag is the chervo hobo.


 
I just bought a gently used Cervo Hobo in what may be this very color.

But today I am carrying the Brique Cervo Hobo.  This is such a pretty easy bag!


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my Quetsche Cervo Hobo. The new leather smell is intoxicating.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Carrying my Quetsche Cervo Hobo. The new leather smell is intoxicating.


 
You had better be!  It's sooooo pretty!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> You had better be!  It's sooooo pretty!



Quetsche is an amazing neutral. I usually go bling for the holidays. She will make it with me thru the end of this work week. Next week is an Ottone and Ossidato Rame extravaganza. Waiting for that SO knot to deliver.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Memory tote...it is officially my every day work bag...and the best BVA purchase ever made.  I may want the camel for summer!!


----------



## grietje

ryrybaby12 said:


> Memory tote...it is officially my every day work bag...and the best BVA purchase ever made.  I may want the camel for summer!!



So it's been a good bag for you?!  Yay!  It's a beauty!


----------



## ryrybaby12

grietje said:


> So it's been a good bag for you?!  Yay!  It's a beauty!



Yes!   Girl...I love her so much.  I have been all over the board on work bags.....this is the ultimate, and in love how soft and squishy it has become.  Very understated....which is great with my job.


----------



## ryrybaby12

grietje said:


> So it's been a good bag for you?!  Yay!  It's a beauty!


How is your cabat?


----------



## grietje

ryrybaby12 said:


> How is your cabat?


 
The Nero Cabat is wonderful.  She's taking a while to break in because I don't carry her everyday.  This is a "lifer" bag for me. I tend to sell bags after a while, but I can't imagine selling the Nero Cabat.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> The Nero Cabat is wonderful.  She's taking a while to break in because I don't carry her everyday.  This is a "lifer" bag for me. I tend to sell bags after a while, but I can't imagine selling the Nero Cabat.


you'll never sell the nero cabat- just my opinion.


----------



## ryrybaby12

annie9999 said:


> you'll never sell the nero cabat- just my opinion.


Agreed.  I will never sell the memory...it is cabat like and I love the leather on it. Smitten still.


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> you'll never sell the nero cabat- just my opinion.



I agree.  It is just too easy to wear and too classic


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

Switched out the Quetsche Cervo Hobo for my Ottone Cabat and SLGs to bling up the season.


----------



## ElainePG

Carrying my new (and only) B.V.:  a Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag that I found last week at a local thrift shop. (I'm almost embarrassed to admit that, but it's the absolute truth. And it's in perfect shape it's possible that it was never worn. Even the mirror is pristine!) 
Wearing it with a new Nic + Zoe "Riding Jacket" and a Marc Rozier oblong silk scarf that I bought in Paris in 1998. Isn't it fun when new & old pieces work together?


----------



## Viaggiare

Today and until I break it in I am toting my new Walnut Parachute.  Goes with everything!


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone own the Intrecciato French Flap wallet? I saw it at my local B.V. boutique (Carmel, CA) and was told the price was $739. Then I went to the Bottega Veneta U.S. web site, the price shown there was $620, for ALL colors, and it was available to purchase online at that price. Such a radical difference! Can anyone explain why?


----------



## annie9999

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone own the Intrecciato French Flap wallet? I saw it at my local B.V. boutique (Carmel, CA) and was told the price was $739. Then I went to the Bottega Veneta U.S. web site, the price shown there was $620, for ALL colors, and it was available to purchase online at that price. Such a radical difference! Can anyone explain why?


It may have been a different size.  I can't imagine there is a price difference on line vs boutique.


----------



## Mousse

I'm carrying the Quetsche Cervo Hobo again. This color is such an amazing neutral and she has broken in so well.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Memory tote....again.


----------



## kelsey211

Traveling today with my Ardoise convertible bag.  I'm really loving this versatile bag.


----------



## grietje

I've got the Brique Cervo Hobo with me.  It's really effortless.


----------



## Aventine

Nero Campana. My winter special.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone own the Intrecciato French Flap wallet? I saw it at my local B.V. boutique (Carmel, CA) and was told the price was $739. Then I went to the Bottega Veneta U.S. web site, the price shown there was $620, for ALL colors, and it was available to purchase online at that price. Such a radical difference! Can anyone explain why?



It could also be a different leather. Nappa vs washed lambskin, for example.


----------



## ElainePG

YellowLabKiss said:


> It could also be a different leather. Nappa vs washed lambskin, for example.


Ah. That's a really good point&#8230; thank you.


----------



## grietje

Back home and changed to the Nero Cabat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Krim belly. It's my only bag that goes with (well, looks passable with) my ancient coral LL Bean 40 below parka!


----------



## krawford

Blood bella bag


----------



## ElainePG

YellowLabKiss said:


> Krim belly. It's my only bag that goes with (well, looks passable with) my ancient coral LL Bean 40 below parka!


Brrrrr! I hope it warms up soon, whichever part of the country you are.  (I think I'm in just about the only area that isn't in the middle of the cold snap but most of my friends are really suffering.)
Lucky you had a B.V. bag that matches your parka!


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo hobo. I really love this neutral color.


----------



## phoebe_0526

Veneta large hobo


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> San Marco


 You're better than I. I'm still using the Nero Cabat.


----------



## Mousse

I'm traveling with my go to large Nero Belly.


----------



## Mousse

My SO plum knot.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> My SO plum knot.



Welllll.... how was it taking this beauty out?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Welllll.... how was it taking this beauty out?



I love it. This is my first knot. The stretch is the perfect size to hold essentials for a night out. She will work well dressed up or dressed down.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I love it. This is my first knot. The stretch is the perfect size to hold essentials for a night out. She will work well dressed up or dressed down.



Oh yay! I have an excellent visual going!


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Cabat.
But on Friday I'm moving into the new-to-me Bering/Indigo/Navy Cervo Hobo I bought before Christmas.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Still the Nero Cabat.
> But on Friday I'm moving into the new-to-me Bering/Indigo/Navy Cervo Hobo I bought before Christmas.


Do you know the actual color?   Code? Sounds like a 'blue' to watch for!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Do you know the actual color?   Code? Sounds like a 'blue' to watch for!



Here's the link of the auction.  ( I probably paid too much but I really liked the color and in my goal to downsize, I have decided a good navy blue is needed.  This will be the thing for me, trimming it down to the right peices for my lifestyle.  In reality it's a little darker.  What color do you think it is?

.http://www.ebay.com/itm/251393225746?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D251393225746%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Here's the link of the auction.  ( I probably paid too much but I really liked the color and in my goal to downsize, I have decided a good navy blue is needed.  This will be the thing for me, trimming it down to the right peices for my lifestyle.  In reality it's a little darker.  What color do you think it is?
> 
> .http://www.ebay.com/itm/251393225746?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D251393225746%26_rdc%3D1


Gosh, haven't a clue! It's going to be from the last year or so, because that one-line code is 'new', as you know. I'll bet TDL could ID the color if you took photos in natural lighting...


----------



## LLANeedle

Whatever the name of the color, it's so pretty.  You found a keeper.  Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> Whatever the name of the color, it's so pretty.  You found a keeper.  Enjoy!



It's you that is on the hunt for the "right" blue isn't it?  If I recall you were wondering about Celeste at oneoint?  I regret not getting a Belly or Veneta in Indigo.  So far that is my favorite blue.   The Cervo one I got is a bit darker than Indigo.


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> It's you that is on the hunt for the "right" blue isn't it?  If I recall you were wondering about Celeste at oneoint?  I regret not getting a Belly or Veneta in Indigo.  So far that is my favorite blue.   The Cervo one I got is a bit darker than Indigo.


No, it's not me.   I find blue difficult to carry.  I have an oceano Veneta that I rarely use.   For me when I'm wearing navy or denim I  accessorize with black or nutty toned browns.  Guess that's why I love chene and noce.


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> No, it's not me.   I find blue difficult to carry.  I have an oceano Veneta that I rarely use.   For me when I'm wearing navy or denim I  accessorize with black or nutty toned browns.  Guess that's why I love chene and noce.



Funny you say that.  I do agree that blue can look funky with clothes.  I like blue with white and grey and black.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> Here's the link of the auction.  ( I probably paid too much but I really liked the color and in my goal to downsize, I have decided a good navy blue is needed.  This will be the thing for me, trimming it down to the right peices for my lifestyle.  In reality it's a little darker.  What color do you think it is?
> 
> .http://www.ebay.com/itm/25139322574...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251393225746&_rdc=1




That's pretty blue/purplish.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

My Ottone Cabat thru the weekend!


----------



## grietje

Navy Cervo Hobo is making its debut on Friday.


----------



## Stansy

Medium Teal Veneta


----------



## Hermancat

My lovely Illusion ebano large bucket tote


----------



## Mousse

I am transitioning to my Quetsche Cervo Hobo on Tuesday. This is my fav BV style. I stopped by the SF Boutique yesterday. I was drooling again over the Quetsche boots that I spotted during our SF meet-up. I went into extreme willpower mode. I love boots but I am saving up for a new large Cabat post SO Plum ostrich knot and Quetsche Cervo Hobo expenses.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## jmcadon

black large veneta...not sure if it is nero or not.  It is the perforated leather with the lacy edge, tho and using my ottone lanyard with it!


----------



## Viaggiare

My Walnut Parachute all dressed up in her Ashley Ashoff scarf...I can't stop carrying this bag.  It goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## grietje

Viaggiare said:


> My Walnut Parachute all dressed up in her Ashley Ashoff scarf...I can't stop carrying this bag.  It goes with EVERYTHING!



It looks beautiful!  How is it holding up in terms of attracting dust and scuffs?


----------



## Viaggiare

It looks brand new.  It's actually developing a nice sheen already but no staining.  You cannot tell in the photos but the color is very saturated and I think it's just dark enough for me to not be worried about stains and spots.  Of course I never put any handbag on the floor.  I also carry this bag on my shoulder not in hand.


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat


----------



## 27leborse

Tea Intrecciato nappa shopper from 2008. Such a workhorse bag!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

White (platre?) Cervo Hobo. Love me a white bag in winter!


----------



## grietje

YellowLabKiss said:


> White (platre?) Cervo Hobo. Love me a white bag in winter!


 
This sounds very very chic!


----------



## Mousse

I'm off to LA and then OC with my Ottone Cabat. My SO plum knot is her sidekick for a biz dinner Weds. night in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## grietje

From one Cervo to another--the Brique Cervo Hobo is making the rounds with me this week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV matte croc knot


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> BV matte croc knot


 
Whenever I see your "wearing" update, I imagine how utterly fabulous your closet must be. Because your BVs most certainly are!


----------



## diane278

My dark gray sloane. It's too big a bag for me as I find myself having to dig around in it to find things, but I love the color.


----------



## Mousse

I carried my SO plum knot tonight for a biz dinner at an amazing restaurant in Manhattan Beach called "FWD" or Fishing with Dynamite. We lived in the LA South Bay area before making the move to Silicon Valley. I travel to LA a lot for biz and usually try to stay by the beach because this is my LA comfort zone. If you live on the area or have a chance to travel to the South Bay you must try FWD. The chef is inspired by New England seafood. As a Boston born gal, I am in heaven dining there. Pricey but worth every bite.


----------



## lkweh

hotshot said:


> BV matte croc knot




I wish I could see your knot collection. Must be a dream


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.

I'm wearing an oatmeal cashmere sweater and black leggings and I love how the Cabat looks with this outfit : )


----------



## Mousse

I'm carrying my Ottone cabat this week at my company's annual business kick off meeting. On Thursday our team is off to Napa to celebrate a great 2013 with some wine tasting.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat.
> 
> I'm wearing an oatmeal cashmere sweater and black leggings and I love how the Cabat looks with this outfit : )



That sounds like a super cozy outfit!


----------



## grietje

YellowLabKiss said:


> That sounds like a super cozy outfit!


 
Thanks so much. It's comfy too!
Today I'm wearing a grey pencil skirt, black sweater and black tights (not so comfy)) and the Cabat looks good with that too!


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat.
> 
> I'm wearing an oatmeal cashmere sweater and black leggings and I love how the Cabat looks with this outfit : )



Sounds fabulous  Did you wear long black boots too?


----------



## wt880014

My Ink Montaigne with it's luscious purple interior.


----------



## grietje

lkweh said:


> Sounds fabulous  Did you wear long black boots too?



You think I'm sexier than I am.  Flats.  I start giggling when I dress too sexy so it loses it's appeal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Noir cabat


----------



## Mousse

hotshot said:


> Noir cabat


My large nero belly. She is weather proof. We are finally getting some serious rain in Nor Cal through the weekend. I always use an umbrella to avoid a complete drenching. We so need this rain.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero matte croc knot


----------



## lkweh

Red cardinal medium Veneta to celebrate the horse new year


----------



## ryrybaby12

Mousse said:


> I'm carrying my Ottone cabat this week at my company's annual business kick off meeting. On Thursday our team is off to Napa to celebrate a great 2013 with some wine tasting.


I need a that ottone in my life....and congrats on a fab 2013!  Sounds like a great carry!


----------



## Mousse

ryrybaby12 said:


> I need a that ottone in my life....and congrats on a fab 2013!  Sounds like a great carry!



My Ottone Cabat is TDF. I'm so hoping 2014 will bring me another divine BV cabat.


----------



## Mousse

I'm in LA again this week. Many meetings and customer visits in crowded places. My nero large belly is my road trip warrior.


----------



## Mousse

SO plum ostrich stretch knot and violet rete oxidized earrings. We are off to San Francisco with friends for dinner and to see Napoli.


----------



## zooba

Carrying files and paperwork home on the weekends.  Dreary winter so carrying Pompeii large campana.  Touch of spring


----------



## 27leborse

Nero Montaigne.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## ElainePG

zooba said:


> Carrying files and paperwork home on the weekends.  Dreary winter so carrying Pompeii large campana.  Touch of spring


Do you carry it in wet weather? And if so, have you used any sort of leather protector on it?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ElainePG said:


> Do you carry it in wet weather? And if so, have you used any sort of leather protector on it?



I'm not zooba, but I carry BV regardless of the weather -- the only non-BV bags I have now are evening clutches. They are basically unaffected by wet weather. If they get wet, they dry and look and feel the same as they did before. I've never gotten a bag truly soaked though. (And I hopefully never will, since that will mean I have also gotten truly soaked!)

BV recommends against using any kind of leather protectant.


----------



## ElainePG

YellowLabKiss said:


> I'm not zooba, but I carry BV regardless of the weather -- the only non-BV bags I have now are evening clutches. They are basically unaffected by wet weather. If they get wet, they dry and look and feel the same as they did before. I've never gotten a bag truly soaked though. (And I hopefully never will, since that will mean I have also gotten truly soaked!)
> 
> *BV recommends against using any kind of leather protectant*.



Thank you for the advice!


----------



## zooba

ElainePG said:


> Do you carry it in wet weather? And if so, have you used any sort of leather protector on it?


No leather protectant what so ever on my bag.  It's old - maybe 2009 and has held up rather well with only some rubs at the corners. 

I am a beast with bags despite my best efforts to treat them well.


----------



## liquid_room

moon cabat this whole week


----------



## lkweh

Cigar Pekary Hobo in this rainy season


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## kellydean

today I am taking my new friend out for a spin!! She just came into my life this weekend...we are besties now!!


----------



## lkweh

Shock memory knot for high tea with my girl friends


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat.


----------



## krawford

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2532763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I am taking my new friend out for a spin!! She just came into my life this weekend...we are besties now!!


 Sweet!!.  I just ordered a mini wallet in that color.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## ElainePG

lkweh said:


> Shock memory knot for high tea with my girl friends


Wow&#8230; stunning color!


----------



## lkweh

ElainePG said:


> Wow stunning color!




Thank you. Shock is my most favorite besides Steel that made me fall in love with BV


----------



## krawford

lkweh said:


> Thank you. Shock is my most favorite besides Steel that made me fall in love with BV


 I also loved Shock in the medium veneta!


----------



## ElainePG

lkweh said:


> Thank you. Shock is my most favorite besides Steel that made me fall in love with BV


Do they make *this* wallet in that color? http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-wallet-or-coin-purse_cod46326654he.html


----------



## kellydean

lkweh said:


> Shock memory knot for high tea with my girl friends


 soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Silkpearl

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2532763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I am taking my new friend out for a spin!! She just came into my life this weekend...we are besties now!!


Just got the same bag - trefle medium hobo. Love the colour and already have a couple of skirts that are similar. However Someone suggested to me that I shouldn't be too 'matchy- matchy' so i am thinking maybe navy blue and white. What colours do you wear it with?

Also, does anyone feel the need to protect the handle? I normally carry shoulder bags but feel I will carry this Bv in my hand quite often, which I am not used to. What about twillies??


----------



## lkweh

ElainePG said:


> Do they make *this* wallet in that color? http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-wallet-or-coin-purse_cod46326654he.html




Yes, but will need to find it in private market or outlet now since Shock is from 2012


----------



## lkweh

krawford said:


> I also loved Shock in the medium veneta!




Agree


----------



## 27leborse

Ebano lizard zip continental wallet and lizard karung cosmetic case.


----------



## liquid_room

Safari large veneta


----------



## couturequeen

I got a new phone and I switched out my wallpaper. I'll be "carrying" BV with me everyday. DH says I am addicted ...


----------



## ElainePG

couturequeen said:


> I got a new phone and I switched out my wallpaper. I'll be "carrying" BV with me everyday. DH says I am addicted ...


What a terrific idea! How did you get that wallpaper? Is it something I could do on my iPhone?


----------



## diane278

Silkpearl said:


> Just got the same bag - trefle medium hobo. Love the colour and already have a couple of skirts that are similar. However Someone suggested to me that I shouldn't be too 'matchy- matchy' so i am thinking maybe navy blue and white. What colours do you wear it with?
> 
> Also, does anyone feel the need to protect the handle? I normally carry shoulder bags but feel I will carry this Bv in my hand quite often, which I am not used to. What about twillies??


I was just looking at that very bag online last night, as well as the tangerine. I was thinking about possibly getting one or the other and using it with a contrasting top (color blocking). For example, I would wear that bright green with a bright purple top and neutral pants or skirt. I do a lot of color blocking with tops and scarves in the wintertime. Just an idea....


----------



## kellydean

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific idea! How did you get that wallpaper? Is it something I could do on my iPhone?


did you take a closeup picture then use that as your screen? what a GREAT idea!! i'm going to do that and replace hubby's pic as my screen saver! oooh the possibilities are endless!! phone to match bag!! (almost as good as a BV phone case..well not..but cute) i want a BV phone case but already have a GUCCI one and can't justify yet.


----------



## Silkpearl

diane278 said:


> I was just looking at that very bag online last night, as well as the tangerine. I was thinking about possibly getting one or the other and using it with a contrasting top (color blocking). For example, I would wear that bright green with a bright purple top and neutral pants or skirt. I do a lot of color blocking with tops and scarves in the wintertime. Just an idea....


Yes. I think a deep purple may work really well - allowing me to wear it during winter as well as sunnier days. Good idea - thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific idea! How did you get that wallpaper? Is it something I could do on my iPhone?





kellydean said:


> did you take a closeup picture then use that as your screen? what a GREAT idea!! i'm going to do that and replace hubby's pic as my screen saver! oooh the possibilities are endless!! phone to match bag!! (almost as good as a BV phone case..well not..but cute) i want a BV phone case but already have a GUCCI one and can't justify yet.



Yes, you can do this on any phone. I had it on my iPad. Looks great when it's horizontal! I pulled the image from the BV website (maybe in last year). I thought this one looked incredibly buttery. It's probably the closest I'll ever come to having a white BV.

I believe this was a catalog cover at some point. As you know, their catalogs have some great photos. When you add the pic to your phone, you select a part of the image for the shot.


----------



## Mousse

I am packing up my brand new electrique maxi minionde veneta for her maiden voyage tomorrow. She was a real trooper today hanging out with some Muir Glen tomato cans tucked in for a bit of breaking in. She is one big girl but I adore large BV bags. The texture of this weave is just amazing and in the sunlight her color glows as do all BV leathers.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> I am packing up my brand new electrique maxi minionde veneta for her maiden voyage tomorrow. She was a real trooper today hanging out with some Muir Glen tomato cans tucked in for a bit of breaking in. She is one big girl but I adore large BV bags. The texture of this weave is just amazing and in the sunlight her color glows as do all BV leathers.



Will you post more pictures by any chance? I am sure it'd look fabulous on you.


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> Will you post more pictures by any chance? I am sure it'd look fabulous on you.



I will try to post an action shot tomorrow. If I not, I will post when we get back from our trip to NoLa to visit my MIL. I just love this bag-I'm 5-7 and she works well for my height.


----------



## vanity1028

Small roma in electrique


----------



## grietje

Ebano large Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Maxi electrique minionde veneta, day 2.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Maxi electrique minionde veneta, day 2.


 Is she settling in?  do you tihnk the leather will soften and break in fairly quickly?


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Is she settling in?  do you tihnk the leather will soften and break in fairly quickly?



The overnight can treatment started the process. DH and I are off to NoLa early tomorrow. I'm taking the large Nero belly - a very street wise bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> nero cabat


 
I made the switch to the same today.  I also changed out my Ebano wallet to my Indigo wallet.


----------



## Mousse

Large Nero belly on our way home on SWA from BUR to SJC on a crazy, bumpy flight up the CA coast. Our flight was delayed because of the wind at BUR. Apparently there were some aborted landings at BUR this afternoon due to the extreme winds.


----------



## jburgh

Nero drawstring butterfly bag!


----------



## liquid_room

karung nappa crossbody bag since I got her!


----------



## azjavagirl

Cervo hobo in Empire.  Love this bag.


----------



## happytrottinelf

Walnut iron bag, grey/ayers wallet, shadow lanyard+pass holder


----------



## jmcadon

Paille nuvolato medium veneta and peltro continental wallet )))


----------



## indiaink

Cervo in China Blue and my Chartreuse (yellow) Ostrich Wallet

ETA:  Do I want to mention the purple suede lining on this bag?   YES.  I feel like I'm now officially carrying around spring with me since the latest (W#^T% snowfall has already mostly melted.


----------



## Mousse

Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta. Our badly needed rain has stopped for at least one week. This color is so divine in the sunshine.


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta. Our badly needed rain has stopped for at least one week. This color is so divine in the sunshine.


Incredible texture in the bag&#8230; and you're right, it looks AMAZING in the sunshine!


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Cervo in China Blue and my Chartreuse (yellow) Ostrich Wallet
> 
> ETA:  Do I want to mention the *purple suede lining* on this bag?   YES.  I feel like I'm now officially carrying around spring with me since the latest (W#^T% snowfall has already mostly melted.



be careful with that beautiful wallet and a purple lining- jmo-


----------



## Gracie916

First day out since I got it two weeks ago.


----------



## Jen123

Gracie916 said:


> First day out since I got it two weeks ago.




What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## krawford

Gracie916 said:


> First day out since I got it two weeks ago.


 Lovely!  Is that Junior?


----------



## Mousse

Maxi electrique monionde veneta. Oh my, she is breaking in so very well. So soft and a lot of BV leather sheen. The texture is just amazing.


----------



## grietje

Gracie916 said:


> First day out since I got it two weeks ago.



Or walnut?


----------



## Gracie916

Jen123 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!




Awww...Thank you Jen.  It is so light weight, even with all of my 'stuff' inside.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gracie916

krawford said:


> Lovely!  Is that Junior?




Yes, at least according to BV website.  I bought it at Neiman Marcus, and the name that shows up in their systems was call something like Edore(?).  It's a great color to compliment my wardrobe all year round- I would compare the color to the LV's monogram shade.  Very versatile. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gracie916

grietje said:


> Or walnut?




No, darker than Walnut, and I hope the color will holdup better.  I recently took my Cinched tote in Walnut to BV's boutique for a spa treatment, since the lower corners have been slightly worn out and there are some slight color transfer on it as well.  The boutique called me back today and said that a spa treatment alone will not do me any good, and they are offerings a color re-dye...I'm still waiting to get a quite back (hopefully not too $$$).


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco bag


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Gracie916 said:


> Yes, at least according to BV website.  I bought it at Neiman Marcus, and the name that shows up in their systems was call something like Edore(?).  It's a great color to compliment my wardrobe all year round- I would compare the color to the LV's monogram shade.  Very versatile.



Edoardo. It's a great color. (Junior was originally known as Edoardo Junior BTW).


----------



## Gracie916

YellowLabKiss said:


> Edoardo. It's a great color. (Junior was originally known as Edoardo Junior BTW).




Ahhh.  That's clarifies it, thank you so much for sharing your knowledge YellowLabKiss, I myself get black lab kisses everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 27leborse

Nero mini messenger!


----------



## LLANeedle

Large Safari Veneta with me for a long weekend  away with BF.


----------



## Mousse

DH and I were off to SF today to see Venus in Fur at The Geary Theater. I carried my Maxi Electrique  Minionde Veneta. So much easier to get into than my large belly and she carries a lot more, too.


----------



## ngweihua

Hi everyone. I'm currently looking for this bag but I need help with the name of this bottega. Anyone could assist me with the name or material? Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

A noir croc classic knot


----------



## ngweihua

hotshot said:


> A noir croc classic knot


Hi. Thanks alot. I'm looking to purchase this from someone and It doesn't provide authentic card. I'm so puzzled now.  any advice on how to verify if this is authentic.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ngweihua said:


> Hi. Thanks alot. I'm looking to purchase this from someone and It doesn't provide authentic card. I'm so puzzled now.  any advice on how to verify if this is authentic.



I think hotshot was indicating that she is carrying a nero classic knot today -- that is the point of this thread. You'll get more responses if you post your request in the "Please ID this BV" thread. For help with authentication you can post in the authentication thread.


----------



## ngweihua

YellowLabKiss said:


> I think hotshot was indicating that she is carrying a nero classic knot today -- that is the point of this thread. You'll get more responses if you post your request in the "Please ID this BV" thread. For help with authentication you can post in the authentication thread.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## lkweh

My tote in welcoming spring. I can get used to getting in and out so easily with this style.


----------



## Gracie916

lkweh said:


> My tote in welcoming spring. I can get used to getting in and out so easily with this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583647



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mousse

I'm packing for my biz trip to Lubbock, Amarillo, and Las Vegas. My BV companion is my maxi Minionde Electrique veneta. If you spot me at SJC, DFW, AMA, LBB or LAS please say hello to a BVette.


----------



## Gracie916

Mousse said:


> I'm packing for my biz trip to Lubbock, Amarillo, and Las Vegas. My BV companion is my maxi Minionde Electrique veneta. If you spot me at SJC, DFW, AMA, LBB or LAS please say hello to a BVette.



Not traveling until July.  Safe trip BVette!


----------



## grietje

lkweh said:


> My tote in welcoming spring. I can get used to getting in and out so easily with this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583647



I remember last year's reveal of this beauty. My my my!  Could it be it has gotten even prettier?


----------



## diane278

Today I took my violet veneta out into the world.  I took her to Stanford Center to look for a fume veneta at NM. Alas, fume is sold out. (However, I just posted about the possibility of a medium to dark gray veneta being birthed this fall.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> I remember last year's reveal of this beauty. My my my!  Could it be it has gotten even prettier?



 still need to get used to the size since I am fairly petite. I love that it does not attract any attention, yet make me happy. Off to Napa today with this tote


----------



## Gracie916

lkweh said:


> ...I love that it does not attract any attention...



Unless you run into one of us from tPF BV lovers.  If you ever see a weirdo staring, lusting and admiring your purse- that would be me!


----------



## mandyB

ngweihua said:


> Hi everyone. I'm currently looking for this bag but I need help with the name of this bottega. Anyone could assist me with the name or material? Thank you


I think the material is called Mini Ponza. It is more lightweight than the woven leather.


----------



## liquid_room

Ebano Reissue Pyramid


----------



## grietje

Walnut parachute.
Vacation is over and my sunny crossbody (which I enjoyed the heck out of) is back in the purse closet.


----------



## jamie_jg

Small Napa in a gorgeous bright green from cruise 2009


----------



## Mousse

My beloved Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo, matching zip around wallet, and pouch will accompany on my biz travels to RNO Weds. thru Fri. I'm flying Alaska because my drive is about 5 hours. If you spot me at SJC or RNO do say hello!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> My beloved Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo, matching zip around wallet, and pouch will accompany on my biz travels to RNO Weds. thru Fri. I'm flying Alaska because my drive is about 5 hours. If you spot me at SJC or RNO do say hello!



As you fly over Sacramento, Ms. Walnut and I will wave hello!  (Which, BTW, is such an easy bag to wear!). Save travels!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> As you fly over Sacramento, Ms. Walnut and I will wave hello!  (Which, BTW, is such an easy bag to wear!). Save travels!



Will say howdy as my Horizon puddle jumper climbs over Sac. I'm at SJC. Glad I have TSA pre. There was a false fire alarm before I arrived and both terminals were evacuated. All travelers had to be re screened. And of course the news media was on site filming. Story at 11!


----------



## news2me

Large Veneta in Ardoise adorned with a butterfly bag charm in New Red.


----------



## annie1

Not wearing that outfit lol


&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808; Princess


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> As you fly over Sacramento, Ms. Walnut and I will wave hello!  (Which, BTW, is such an easy bag to wear!). Save travels!



Fantastic flight into RNO today. We flew over the lake. Although it was windy, the puddle jumper did well and it was not as scary as my recent Ontario and Amarillo flights.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Violet pillow bag.


----------



## grietje

YellowLabKiss said:


> Violet pillow bag.


 
Holy cow!  You lucky lucky girl!  I bet this bag is divine in that color!  That's a regret I have (and I don't have many).  I had the option of a Violet small iron or Nero -- and I chose Nero.  In a small bag, Violet must be absolutely fabulous!


----------



## liquid_room

Lagoon med veneta this whole week


----------



## YellowLabKiss

grietje said:


> Holy cow!  You lucky lucky girl!  I bet this bag is divine in that color!  That's a regret I have (and I don't have many).  I had the option of a Violet small iron or Nero -- and I chose Nero.  In a small bag, Violet must be absolutely fabulous!



It does make me happy  The small pillow bag is really too small for me to use during the week as a work bag, but sometimes I can't resist.


----------



## krawford

Back to my Blood Bella and also my new continental wallet in menthe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Took my croc ash stretch to the Met today to see the Charles James exhibition


----------



## diane278

My vintage gray tote. Have my new gray veneta hanging on a doorknob with cans in it. It's doing it's yoga in preparation for it's maiden voyage.


----------



## missbellamama

my first and not my last : Cervo brique with a brique key case (using it for extra cards)

A very special thank you to the BV tPFer who parted with these lovlies !


----------



## azjavagirl

Embossed large nero veneta.  Love this bag, even in summery weather.


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> my first and not my last : Cervo brique with a brique key case (using it for extra cards)
> 
> A very special thank you to the BV tPFer who parted with these lovlies !


Congrats to the newest member of the Cervo Hobo Club!


----------



## indiaink

azjavagirl said:


> Embossed large nero veneta.  Love this bag, even in summery weather.


Hmmm... that sounds like a lovely bag, is a modeling pic available?


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Going out with my large Nero Belly and butterfly charm.


----------



## Mousse

My ossidato rame cervo hobo and I are back from Reno. I'm off to Dallas next week and have two days to debate which BV will travel with me when I leave at 6:30 am on Monday.


----------



## ElainePG

hotshot said:


> Took my croc ash stretch to the Met today to see the Charles James exhibition


Oh, I'm envious&#8230; not of your bag (though I'm sure it's gorgeous) but I'm desperate to see the exhibit! Unfortunately, I live on the opposite coast, so I'll just have to content myself with reading about it in the NY Times.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm envious not of your bag (though I'm sure it's gorgeous) but I'm desperate to see the exhibit! Unfortunately, I live on the opposite coast, so I'll just have to content myself with reading about it in the NY Times.


 

  If you can find the book at a bookstore it is worth having a look see.

  It was IMO a beautiful exhibition with fabulous quotes & very interesting 
  day & evening wear.. A time that I don't think we will see again..

  I plan on going back to see it again


----------



## ElainePG

hotshot said:


> If you can find the book at a bookstore it is worth having a look see.
> 
> It was IMO a beautiful exhibition with fabulous quotes & very interesting
> day & evening wear.. A time that I don't think we will see again..
> 
> I plan on going back to see it again


I went on line and saw the slide show. Incredible dresses! I'm madly in love with the "butterfly dress&#8230; the way it changes lines depending on which way the wearer is facing. 

Did you buy the book? I was considering purchasing it, but I'm trying to downsize my library.


----------



## lkweh

My mini Veneta during wine tasting. Beautiful weather


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> My mini Veneta during wine tasting. Beautiful weather



Very nice photo. Aha, you were in Los Gatos. We need to meet up sometime soon! Nice weather but so crazy windy in Silicon Valley today.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

lkweh said:


> My mini Veneta during wine tasting. Beautiful weather



That is the cutest mini! It looks so summery.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> Very nice photo. Aha, you were in Los Gatos. We need to meet up sometime soon! Nice weather but so crazy windy in Silicon Valley today.



Sure, Mousse. You can convince my hubby how important BV is


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> Sure, Mousse. You can convince my hubby how important BV is



And you can convince my DH as well. I think he almost gets it and he will be a willing companion when we visit the Carmel boutique next Sat.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> And you can convince my DH as well. I think he almost gets it and he will be a willing companion when we visit the Carmel boutique next Sat.



Wow..we will be there as well to celebrate My Mom in Law b day


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> Very nice photo. Aha, you were in Los Gatos. We need to meet up sometime soon! Nice weather but so crazy windy in Silicon Valley today.


Windy on the Monterey Peninsula, too. Sunny, but brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> And you can convince my DH as well. I think he almost gets it and he will be a willing companion when we visit the Carmel boutique next Sat.





lkweh said:


> Wow..we will be there as well to celebrate My Mom in Law b day



Hey! You guys are going to be right "over the hill" from me! I live in Pacific Grove! Have a terrific time at the BV boutique the SAs are really nice there. Hopefully you'll still have sunshine the fog doesn't usually roll in until June. But remember that it's chilly here on the coast layers are the key! 

Is there a particular bag you're looking for, Mousse?


----------



## Mousse

ElainePG said:


> Hey! You guys are going to be right "over the hill" from me! I live in Pacific Grove! Have a terrific time at the BV boutique the SAs are really nice there. Hopefully you'll still have sunshine the fog doesn't usually roll in until June. But remember that it's chilly here on the coast layers are the key!
> 
> Is there a particular bag you're looking for, Mousse?



We were married in Pacific Grove! I'm really curious about the new metallics. If money were no issue, I would pop for the uomo Ardroise tread cabat. I love David and the team in Carmel. We plan to stop by Talbott winery. I joined last year as a member. One if my fav spots to dine is Basil. David recommended Basil a couple of years ago.


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> We were married in Pacific Grove! I'm really curious about the new metallics. If money were no issue, I would pop for the uomo Ardroise tread cabat. I love David and the team in Carmel. We plan to stop by Talbott winery. I joined last year as a member. *One if my fav spots to dine is Basil. *David recommended Basil a couple of years ago.



Funny, we've lived here full-time since 2008, half-time since 2001, and on vacations since 1984 and we never discovered Basil! I just checked their lunch menu & it looks wonderful! I love patio dining in Carmel in the spring, especially at dog-friendly restaurants.

When we head up Carmel Valley Road we sometimes stop at Bernardus they have a great (though very pricey) restaurant on a gorgeous property. Also, on 68 East (towards Salinas) is Ventana, where we are members. They are right next to Tarpy's Restaurant, which is also a favorite of ours.

Where in PG were you married? Lovers Point?


----------



## BookerMoose

Since the weather finally seems to be reliably nice - I think I will try out my new-to-me Lotus Montaigne for the first time tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mousse

ElainePG said:


> Funny, we've lived here full-time since 2008, half-time since 2001, and on vacations since 1984 and we never discovered Basil! I just checked their lunch menu & it looks wonderful! I love patio dining in Carmel in the spring, especially at dog-friendly restaurants.
> 
> When we head up Carmel Valley Road we sometimes stop at Bernardus they have a great (though very pricey) restaurant on a gorgeous property. Also, on 68 East (towards Salinas) is Ventana, where we are members. They are right next to Tarpy's Restaurant, which is also a favorite of ours.
> 
> Where in PG were you married? Lovers Point?



We were married on a rocky point at 10th Street and Ocean. We eloped. It's still a fun story 26 years later. Our anniversary is April 1st! Whenever we go to the Monterey Peninsula, we visit our special spot in Pacific Grove. There is a bench there now.


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> We were married on a rocky point at 10th Street and Ocean. We eloped. It's still a fun story 26 years later. Our anniversary is April 1st! Whenever we go to the Monterey Peninsula, we visit our special spot in Pacific Grove. There is a bench there now.



What a charming, romantic story!  

Neal & I will have to check out 10th & Ocean the next time we walk on the Rec Trail. Did you guys pay to have the bench put up there, or was it just coincidental that someone installed a bench on "your" spot?


----------



## Mousse

Someone else sponsored the bench. I so wish we could have. Maybe someday!


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> Someone else sponsored the bench. I so wish we could have. Maybe someday!


I know, right? Neal and I have often thought it would be lovely to have our "very own" bench. But many of them are memorial benches, and we for sure don't want one of those! We'd like one that has our names on it, and then something upbeat & friendly. But not too "goopy."


----------



## Mousse

OK BVettes. I was going to swap out to my large Nero belly but I decided that my beloved Ossidato Rame cervo clan will make the trip to the big D. Her metallic glow is just so fantastic to take on Dallas.


----------



## KY bag lady

My Sand Veneta from the first collection in 2001-2. It's still my favorite. And Nero Veneta in the winter.


----------



## KY bag lady

What BV bag am I carrying - med Sand Veneta from the first collection in 2001-2. It's my favorite in warm weather.


----------



## grietje

Switched to Nero Cabat.  It's been a while and it feels like a treat!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gold metallic baby bag


----------



## thedseer

Large nuvolato veneta : )


----------



## chiisaibunny

Large electrique minionde veneta


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Platre cervo loop bag with my new lanyard! I haven't used a cervo bag and a while and I had forgotten how soft and squishy and amazing the leather is.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano Convertible. Love.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

buckeyemommy said:


> ebano convertible. Love.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## thedseer

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 2617257



Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!




Thx!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ebano Convertible. Love.



It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

YellowLabKiss said:


> It looks gorgeous!




Thank you.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro SO drop bag


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat, zip wallet, knot bracelet and lanyard for day this weekend. Switching to my SO plum ostrich stretch knot and violet rete earrings for the Cooking for Solutions Amuse Bouche and Gala events tonight at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I'm wearing the knot with a fantastic springy Armani dress that has tones of plums and grays.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat, zip wallet, knot bracelet and lanyard for day this weekend. Switching to my SO plum ostrich stretch knot and violet rete earrings for the Cooking for Solutions Amuse Bouche and Gala events tonight at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I'm wearing the knot with a fantastic springy Armani dress that has tones of plums and grays.



Sounds like a fun outfit for a fun night!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Intrecciomirage calf nero messenger - so easy to use


----------



## BVmutAddict

Beige New pyramid for the warm weather.


----------



## lkweh

My Ebano pillow with silver card case ..off to Carmel

Mousse, if you see this, it is me


----------



## diane278

My New Light Gray medium Veneta. Love her!


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> My Ebano pillow with silver card case ..off to Carmel
> 
> Mousse, if you see this, it is me



I missed you in Carmel but did spot someone with a new light gray veneta near Basil. I think its time to schedule another Nor Cal meet-up.


----------



## Mousse

I'm off to Chicago tomorrow morning on a 6:30 am flight out of SJC to MDW. Back home on Friday. I'll be carrying my pillow soft Fever Cervo Hobo with a bunch of BV SLGs inside and on my wrist. I haven't carried my Fever in a while and decided she will be the color catalyst to get me up at 3:00 am.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I'm off to Chicago tomorrow morning on a 6:30 am flight out of SJC to MDW. Back home on Friday. I'll be carrying my pillow soft Fever Cervo Hobo with a bunch of BV SLGs inside and on my wrist. I haven't carried my Fever in a while and decided she will be the color catalyst to get me up at 3:00 am.


No layovers in the Twin Cities? Would love a quick meet-up!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> No layovers in the Twin Cities? Would love a quick meet-up!



Next time I will plan my flights. I'm on the way now from San Jose, connecting in Denver to Chicago. I was planning to get some work done on the flight but some good friends are are the same plane and we are chatting up a storm.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat


----------



## grietje

Miss_FancyBags said:


> PO cabat


 
Swoon!


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> *I missed you in Carmel* but did spot someone with a new light gray veneta near Basil. I think its time to schedule another Nor Cal meet-up.


Did you have a nice time in Carmel? I thought of you when I was next door, in the Kate Spade boutique. It wasn't on Saturday, though since I'm local, and not working, I try to get to Carmel on a weekday when parking is easier.  And, sure enough, I found street parking on Mission, just one block away from Carmel Plaza! Didn't even have to pay to park under the building!!

Oh and I'm carrying my one and only BV today: it's a Nero pillow bag that I scored at The Yellow Brick Road, a thrift shop in Carmel. It's in mint condition, probably never carried. They had it marked at $395, and you'd better believe I JUMPED before anyone else realized what I had!


----------



## Mousse

ElainePG said:


> Did you have a nice time in Carmel? I thought of you when I was next door, in the Kate Spade boutique. It wasn't on Saturday, though since I'm local, and not working, I try to get to Carmel on a weekday when parking is easier.  And, sure enough, I found street parking on Mission, just one block away from Carmel Plaza! Didn't even have to pay to park under the building!!
> 
> Oh and I'm carrying my one and only BV today: it's a Nero pillow bag that I scored at The Yellow Brick Road, a thrift shop in Carmel. It's in mint condition, probably never carried. They had it marked at $395, and you'd better believe I JUMPED before anyone else realized what I had!


 
We had a great time in Carmel and Monterey. 'Stayed at the Monterey Plaza Hotel on Friday and Saturday nights. I love that hotel. On Saturday we had lunch at Basil, my fav lunch spot on San Carlos. On Sunday, we hit the Talbott Winery. We are members there and had a custom Chardonnay tasting. We then grabbed two pizzas to go from Cafe Rustica and enjoyed a few slices with some vino from Talbott on Talbott's patio. DH was happy because he had the leftovers for lunch on Monday. We lucked out on Saturday parking. We ended up on the street behind the art fair- can't remember the name, but the parking karma gods were on our side.


----------



## ElainePG

Mousse said:


> We had a great time in Carmel and Monterey. 'Stayed at the Monterey Plaza Hotel on Friday and Saturday nights. I love that hotel. On Saturday we had lunch at Basil, my fav lunch spot on San Carlos. On Sunday, we hit the Talbott Winery. We are members there and had a custom Chardonnay tasting. We then grabbed two pizzas to go from *Cafe Rustica* and enjoyed a few slices with some vino from Talbott on Talbott's patio. DH was happy because he had the leftovers for lunch on Monday. We lucked out on Saturday parking. We ended up on the street behind the art fair- can't remember the name, but the parking karma gods were on our side.



We LOVE Café Rustica! What a great idea to get pizza to go from there, and scarf it down at Talbott's we've never thought of that!

You found street parking during the *art fair*? Wow you must make *very* substantial offerings to the parking karma gods! (I know you bring them pizza from Café Rustica! )


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade messenger bag


----------



## Maice

This was actually a few days ago. My vintage light blue BV


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Cabat.  It's part laziness and part just thinking this bag is so easy to carry and wear!


----------



## ElainePG

Maice said:


> This was actually a few days ago. My vintage light blue BV


That's a stunning bag, *Maice*! It's vintage? What year is it from? And what's the "back story"? 

I found a Ferragamo from probably the 1950s in one of my local thrift shops always such fun to unearth a treasure!


----------



## Maice

ElainePG said:


> That's a stunning bag, *Maice*! It's vintage? What year is it from? And what's the "back story"?
> 
> I found a Ferragamo from probably the 1950s in one of my local thrift shops&#8230; always such fun to unearth a treasure!



Hey *Elaine*!  Funny that we're both here! 


Remember how I told you I just started buying pre-loved and older/vintage bags?  This was one of my purchases after I had started.  I got her exactly one week ago today!  She was ordered before I started staying on Ban Island, and came all the way from UK. 


This was almost an accidental purchase.  I was looking on eBay, I saw this, then I thought of having it authenticated.  Somebody already beat me to the punch and had it authenticated - and the authenticator confirmed it as authentic, and a vintage one at that!  So I placed my bid, and surprisingly, I actually won!!!  I was very happy of course, though also quite nervous since it was one of my first pre-loved bags (my earlier eBay purchases were in mint condition (one pre-loved, one BNWT, but both in mint condition)), and this one looked to be in good, but clearly pre-loved, condition.


In the end, I did not regret it, and I love my first (and so far only) BV!   As for the year and model, I actually don't know :shame:  I probably should post it in the Identify this BV thread!


----------



## ElainePG

Maice said:


> Hey *Elaine*!  Funny that we're both here!
> 
> 
> Remember how I told you I just started buying pre-loved and older/vintage bags?  This was one of my purchases after I had started.  I got her exactly one week ago today!  She was ordered before I started staying on Ban Island, and came all the way from UK.
> 
> 
> This was almost an accidental purchase.  I was looking on eBay, I saw this, then I thought of having it authenticated.  Somebody already beat me to the punch and had it authenticated - and the authenticator confirmed it as authentic, and a vintage one at that!  So I placed my bid, and surprisingly, I actually won!!!  I was very happy of course, though also quite nervous since it was one of my first pre-loved bags (my earlier eBay purchases were in mint condition (one pre-loved, one BNWT, but both in mint condition)), and this one looked to be in good, but clearly pre-loved, condition.
> 
> 
> In the end, I did not regret it, and I love my first (and so far only) BV!   As for the year and model, I actually don't know :shame:  *I probably should post it in the Identify this BV thread*!



What a terrific story, Maice! The bag was a great find.

I only have one BV too, and I found it in a thrift shop right down the street from me in Carmel! (Thrifts shops are wonderful in this area there are a lot of rich people here ) It's in absolutely pristine condition doesn't look as though it's even been worn once.

After I bought it, I took it over to the "Identify This BV" thread to find out what on earth I had! I mean, I knew it was something terrific, but I didn't know if it was new, old, or someplace in the middle. And I also had no idea how to care for a BV bag (turns out you *leave it alone* who knew??? ). So I think you'd learn a lot if you did a little research in other parts of the BV forum.

Gotta run see you on B.I.!


----------



## Maice

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific story, Maice! The bag was a great find.
> 
> I only have one BV too, and I found it in a thrift shop right down the street from me in Carmel! (Thrifts shops are wonderful in this area there are a lot of rich people here ) It's in absolutely pristine condition doesn't look as though it's even been worn once.
> 
> After I bought it, I took it over to the "Identify This BV" thread to find out what on earth I had! I mean, I knew it was something terrific, but I didn't know if it was new, old, or someplace in the middle. And I also had no idea how to care for a BV bag (turns out you *leave it alone* who knew??? ). So I think you'd learn a lot if you did a little research in other parts of the BV forum.
> 
> Gotta run see you on B.I.!



I just posted it in the Identify this BV thread. I am crossing my fingers somebody can help me identify the year and model of my bag. 

Your story is great too - I wish there were more thrift shops in my area!

I'll see you back on B.I. then!


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo hobo. I bought a summery scarf today that compliments my bag.


----------



## krawford

Just switch to my Ottone Sloane.  Makes me anxious for the new metallics


----------



## grietje

Ferro Sloane


----------



## Mousse

Today my fever cervo hobo. Thursday  and Friday my Ottone cabat will be my traveling companion in the bimmer for customer visits. Two weeks with no air travel yeah.


----------



## Viaggiare

Tourmaline Parachute.


----------



## grietje

Viaggiare said:


> Tourmaline Parachute.


 

I'm non-BV today with my LV Epi Neverfull


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco satchel


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I'm non-BV today with my LV Epi Neverfull




Hey G,
Will connect next time I'm in Sac.. My travels directed me to the Westin Sac on the river. A new Starwood property that delivers the SPG experience big time.
Mousse


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Hey G,
> Will connect next time I'm in Sac.. My travels directed me to the Westin Sac on the river. A new Starwood property that delivers the SPG experience big time.
> Mousse



And it's less than 2 miles from my home!  I run along the river past the hotel!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> And it's less than 2 miles from my home!  I run along the river past the hotel!




You are on my BVette sistah. In love this hotel except for the guys who are partying at the firepits tonight. I'll be back in Sac the week of 6/16.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Oro clutch


----------



## PrincessCypress

I've been carrying my one and only BV non-stop for the past week, a cute little black one with long fringes! I don't know what the official name is, but would be happy if someone knew and shared the info with a BV newbie like me. The first pic is of me at yoga and since it didn't come out too clear, the second pic is one I took outside of the bag only.


----------



## LLANeedle

Safari veneta


----------



## Viaggiare

Walnut Parachute!


----------



## eyaf

My new-to-me Moon Cabat... gosh this baby is heavy~


----------



## npps

My fire convertible tote....still loving her


----------



## Buckeyemommy

npps said:


> My fire convertible tote....still loving her




Love!


----------



## Viaggiare

My brand new Mini Rete in New Light Gray!


----------



## lkweh

Viaggiare said:


> My brand new Mini Rete in New Light Gray!




Picture please


----------



## Mousse

My Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta and a bunch of assorted BV SLGs enjoyed some sunshine at The Sheraton Sonoma-Petaluma club lounge after many biz meetings today. She is slowly "breaking in". Long day tomorrow - we are driving up to Ukiah and then back home to the Silicon Valley. I've never seen a BV in Ukiah.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mousse said:


> My Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta and a bunch of assorted BV SLGs enjoyed some sunshine at The Sheraton Sonoma-Petaluma club lounge after many biz meetings today. She is slowly "breaking in". Long day tomorrow - we are driving up to Ukiah and then back home to the Silicon Valley. I've never seen a BV in Ukiah.



Gorgeous!  

Carrying a non BV with BV innards.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> My Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta and a bunch of assorted BV SLGs enjoyed some sunshine at The Sheraton Sonoma-Petaluma club lounge after many biz meetings today. She is slowly "breaking in". Long day tomorrow - we are driving up to Ukiah and then back home to the Silicon Valley. I've never seen a BV in Ukiah.




I love that bag. This is the one that turned me on to electrique.


----------



## grietje

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Carrying a non BV with BV innards.


 
Love it!  I too am using BV innards.  My "outard" is a Nero Cabat.  Gawd, I love this bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

Large Nero tournaboni Veneta.   I've finally trained it to sit up.....stubborn goat.


----------



## Mousse

LE Parma Cervo Cocker. She hasn't been out in a while. The leather is so soft.


----------



## Mousse

Maxi Electrique Minionde veneta with a clan of BV SLG innards and bracelets. I'm on the road for a car biz trip to Sacramento and am so looking forward to a BV meet-up with the fabulous Grietje tomorrow night. We will definitely post an action shot.


----------



## Mousse

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Carrying a non BV with BV innards.




I love BV innards!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset Ayers


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero vernice degrade crossbody.  My favorite work bag!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde veneta with a clan of BV SLG innards and bracelets. I'm on the road for a car biz trip to Sacramento and am so looking forward to a BV meet-up with the fabulous Grietje tomorrow night. We will definitely post an action shot.



We forgot out action shot (Electrique Maxi and Nero Cabat along with BV innards).  But it might have included the several glasses of wine we drank and we wouldn't have wanted to detract from the bags!

I have to say, Mousse's maxi is a stunner.  But even more so are her collection of leather bracelets.  J, you wear them so effortlessly.  The look is stunning.


----------



## NWpurselover

Copper rame  medium veneta


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> We forgot out action shot (Electrique Maxi and Nero Cabat along with BV innards).  But it might have included the several glasses of wine we drank and we wouldn't have wanted to detract from the bags!
> 
> I have to say, Mousse's maxi is a stunner.  But even more so are her collection of leather bracelets.  J, you wear them so effortlessly.  The look is stunning.




Thanks Grietje.  We had a fab dinner last night in Sacto. Oh my, G's Nero Cabat rocks.  We took some time out to play with a lovely boxer doggie. The combo of enjoying refreshing vino on a summer night along with playing with a canine sure did distract us from a BV photo opp.


----------



## atlantique

Crossbody Bag in NEW RED


----------



## azjavagirl

Armatura Large Veneta.  I thought it would be a "fall only" bag, but it's actually great with cropped jeans, white tee, and silver/black leather jewelry.  Love this bag so much!!!!


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo and a Boston Red Sox cap to the A's / Red Sox game in OAK. Thanks to Big Papi my sox finally won today!


----------



## EconomyBooster

Large Shadow Veneta!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Mousse

Today my Quetsche Cervo hobo. Tomorrow my Ottone Cabat and an assortment of BV innards including my Ottone zip wallet and lanyard.


----------



## grietje

I'm terrible.  Still the Nero Cabat.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> I'm terrible.  Still the Nero Cabat.


not terrible at all.  the nero cabat is amazing and perfect.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset ayers


----------



## maja2506

My new black Roma. Great bag for a work.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro drop bag


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> I'm terrible.  Still the Nero Cabat.




It is not bad. I haven't changed from my karung tote either. I usually tend to change when the season changes, it is time though since summer is already here,


----------



## jburgh

Copper Rame Ostrich Sloane!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cabat


----------



## V0N1B2

Nero Campana 
(the smaller one)


----------



## chiisaibunny

Espresso metallic cervo hobo


----------



## cooper1

Still carrying my nero cervo hobo~ my go-to everyday bag!

*waiting anxiously for my nero campana to arrive!


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo and assorted BV innards including my Ossidato Rame zip wallet.


----------



## liquid_room

Anemone large belly


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## grietje

Walnut parachute.  It's hot in Sacrameto this week so this means a lot of light colors.  The Walnut goes perfectly.


----------



## Bhz

Ottone Sloane


----------



## Amymicheals

my ferro pyramid!


----------



## 27leborse

Intrecciato Acquarello large bucket tote bag from SS2010 with matching pouch. 
Such a colorful and roomy tote for summer, and the two different weaves make it so interesting!

Photo courtesy of Tpf SS2010 thread.


----------



## diane278

My Ardoise Veneta made her debut today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset ayers


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> My Ardoise Veneta made her debut today.




Love your Ardroise. Diane and I had a mini meet-up today in Carmel. I was carrying my Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo.


----------



## diane278

I am now carrying my new light gray pillow. It is proving to be very comfortable and practicable for running errands around town.


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo again on my Sonoma Valley and Sacramento biz travels.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Carrying my Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo again on my Sonoma Valley and Sacramento biz travels.


Like I told you, bring a suitcase to the meet-up.  I wanna see this beauty IRL!!!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Like I told you, bring a suitcase to the meet-up.  I wanna see this beauty IRL!!!




You are funny. I tend to be a minimalist when on the road. I will carry one day bag and my SO knot to SF. The bag will most likely be the one I could not resist that will come home to mama late Friday afternoon. I am so crazy about BV metallics.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> You are funny. I tend to be a minimalist when on the road. I will carry one day bag and my SO knot to SF. The bag will most likely be the one I could not resist that will come home to mama late Friday afternoon. I am so crazy about BV metallics.


Yah well that'll have to do, I suppose.


----------



## diane278

None! Home with a sinus infection. Otherwise I'd be carrying my pillow crossbody.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> None! Home with a sinus infection. Otherwise I'd be carrying my pillow crossbody.



Yuck!  Feel better soon.
I am non BV with an LV Epi Neverfull in Piment.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Yuck!  Feel better soon.
> I am non BV with an LV Epi Neverfull in Piment.


Thanks. Tired of antibiotics that are making me feel sick daily. Added some holistic remedies. Hope it works.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Thanks. Tired of antibiotics that are making me feel sick daily. Added some holistic remedies. Hope it works.


 
I find M&Ms do wonders.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I find M&Ms do wonders.


I'll get some when I go out later today. I'll try anything that might help. Plus, I love candy!


----------



## pursegirl3

+1


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I find M&Ms do wonders.



Chocolate cures all ills.


----------



## boxermom

My old Cervo braided handle tote. It's impervious to bad weather and we've had several days of rain.


----------



## Mousse

My new to me LE Fenice tote .


----------



## diane278

Still using my little gray pillow. It's so nice traveling light when running errands.


----------



## grietje

Ardoise pillow. Like Diane wrote it's so easy when running errands.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

White cervo hobo again (with the colorful lanyard and a Sun wallet). Hot and sticky weather calls for a summery bag.


----------



## grietje

Back to the Nero Cabat.  This is THE VERY BEST purchase I have ever made.

It's hot as all get out in Sacramento.  I have a deep blue with black trim cotton/hemp dress on that beats the heat and the outfit definitely called for the Cabat.


----------



## Mousse

Carried my Fenice tote the office today. Will carry my Quetsche Cervo hobo to Boise.


----------



## grietje

Peltro Cabat artyhat:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Out to lunch with the girls to celebrate a birthday so I am carrying my blood croc knot


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

SO ottone zip top messenger


----------



## liquid_room

Saturday - Shadow rings knot 
Today - Anemone large belly


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

My trusty little nero calf mini messenger


----------



## annie9999

My so ostrich messenger-


----------



## annie9999

Eduardo cabat.  It needs softening badly.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Nero old ball. Love this bag!


----------



## indiaink

China blue Cervo Hobo with the purple suede lining.  Love this bag!


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm carrying a little something myself today with purple suede lining.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> China blue Cervo Hobo with the purple suede lining.  Love this bag!




Would love to see a photo!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Would love to see a photo!


I'm so easy -


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> I'm so easy -




Ooh my!  My heart just stopped. LOVE that bag inside and out. What beautiful lining. I'm relatively new to BV and haven't seen that beautiful of an interior. Thx for posting.  

And your dog is adorable.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers satchel


----------



## annie9999

new medium nero veneta and prusse wallet


----------



## LLANeedle

This one


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LLANeedle said:


> This one
> View attachment 2694090



Gorgeous bag in gorgeous kitchen!


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## boxermom

LLANeedle said:


> This one
> View attachment 2694090



Hey, you!  This is the bag I've been carrying in the 2 days we're in Chicago. I've been complimented on it everywhere I go. Neiman's and BV tell me how many people wanted this bag but it sold out fast.


----------



## LLANeedle

boxermom said:


> Hey, you!  This is the bag I've been carrying in the 2 days we're in Chicago. I've been complimented on it everywhere I go. Neiman's and BV tell me how many people wanted this bag but it sold out fast.


It's pretty much my go to summer bag.  Funny how people want to touch it!


----------



## jburgh

Clipse Montaine here


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Clipse Montaine here


Oh so beautiful!


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo Hobo. What an amazing neutral. Is it purple or gray?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

*Nero Nappa Vernice Degrade Crossbody Bag - probably my easiest bag (other than cabat) to wear!*


----------



## NYCgirl

Miss_FancyBags said:


> *Nero Nappa Vernice Degrade Crossbody Bag - probably my easiest bag (other than cabat) to wear!*



Wow, that's lovely! Is it from the last few years?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

NYCgirl said:


> Wow, that's lovely! Is it from the last few years?


Thanks!  I think it was 2011.  It came in chene and lagoon, too!


----------



## boxermom

LLANeedle said:


> It's pretty much my go to summer bag.  Funny how people want to touch it!



Isn't that the truth? I have people reaching out to touch the uneven weave, too.


----------



## indiaink

Ah, the great downstairs (read: DH's) bathroom shot -

The Pekary Cigar Cervo Hobo, until my Nuvolato Paille arrives ...


----------



## V0N1B2

There it is! You got it back!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> There it is! You got it back!



You know, San Francisco is not THAT far from Las Vegas...


----------



## Love Of My Life

blood red croc knot


----------



## grietje

Oh India, it looks great on you!  I switched to Peltro Cabat today.  It's really hot in Sacramento and white pants were in order.


----------



## TahoeBlue

Ebano old ball bag.  My first BV and still one of my faves. When I took it out of the dust bag this morning I got a nice whiff of luscious BV leather aroma.  Strange, current BVs just don't have the leather smell to the same degree as the older ones.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Older Noce Bella, the one with brass fittings on the strap ..
been carrying it with wrinkly white linen pants and shirts!


----------



## Mousse

Light Titanium Cervo loop hobo yesterday and today for a more understated BV look. I'm in LA next week for biz and will amp up my BV statement.


----------



## lkweh

indiaink said:


> Ah, the great downstairs (read: DH's) bathroom shot -
> 
> 
> 
> The Pekary Cigar Cervo Hobo, until my Nuvolato Paille arrives ...




Look great on you, Indiaink. Made me want to take out mine. Your other beauty will arrive before you know it


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## LLANeedle

Mousse said:


> Light Titanium Cervo loop hobo yesterday and today for a more understated BV look. I'm in LA next week for biz and will amp up my BV statement.


Is there a picture of this somewhere?


----------



## lkweh

My magnolia iron bag for dinner out


----------



## annie9999

lkweh said:


> My magnolia iron bag for dinner out


love the iron bag and looks great in magnolia-


----------



## lkweh

annie9999 said:


> love the iron bag and looks great in magnolia-



Thank you. Love pink in all kinds of shades  She is so soft like baby bottom and this is her first out after coming out from the BV spa


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash croc knot.. going out to lunch with some friends


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> ash croc knot.. going out to lunch with some friends


 
Drools...

Nero Cabat for me.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat & oro clutch


----------



## grietje

Miss_FancyBags said:


> PO cabat & oro clutch



Drools again.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

grietje said:


> Drools...
> 
> Nero Cabat for me.



Nothing like a Nero cabat!  

I keep forgetting to use my Nero mini cabat.  Poor thing has only been out twice since I bought her. Ok...she goes out tomorrow!


----------



## Mousse

My Ottone medium cabat and the usual assortment of BV innards are on their way from SJC to LAX.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Is there a picture of this somewhere?




I will post a photo later this week.


----------



## couturequeen

indiaink said:


> Ah, the great downstairs (read: DH's) bathroom shot -
> 
> The Pekary Cigar Cervo Hobo, until my Nuvolato Paille arrives ...



Such pretty details on this one!


----------



## Love Of My Life

grietje said:


> Drools...
> 
> Nero Cabat for me.


 


You are so funny...  

Love the nero cabat


----------



## indiaink

Realizing that I didn't have to "wait for a special event" to wear my new Safran Pillow (cross body), I finally got her out today for running errands, and it's the perfect size for that!   this bag!  I don't carry a lot in it (and it won't let me, ha ha) so the thin strap is perfect - invisible, I didn't feel it on my shoulder at all -


----------



## lkweh

Love your outfit, Indiaink.


----------



## indiaink

lkweh said:


> Love your outfit, Indiaink.


Ha ha ha ha.  I'm slumming - your comment made me realize I shouldn't take photos when I've got crappy clothes on, so I removed the photo.


----------



## lkweh

indiaink said:


> Ha ha ha ha.  I'm slumming - your comment made me realize I shouldn't take photos when I've got crappy clothes on, so I removed the photo.



What? I like your picture


----------



## Love Of My Life

It all looks good, Indiaink....


----------



## diane278

It's a tad bit warm here today....108. I went out early to do a couple of errands before retreating home to A/C.  I traveled light.....just took my mini violet wallet.  But I do see more pillow bags in my future.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> It's a tad bit warm here today....108. I went out early to do a couple of errands before retreating home to A/C.  I traveled light.....just took my mini violet wallet.  But I do see more pillow bags in my future.....


Boy, I do hope it cools down in a month - I'm no good in that kind of heat. Does funny things to my ability to speak coherently. And walk. But so does booze, so maybe that will be a solution.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Boy, I do hope it cools down in a month - I'm no good in that kind of heat. Does funny things to my ability to speak coherently. And walk. But so does booze, so maybe that will be a solution.


I live in the Central Valley. SF is much cooler. It was 66 degrees there today. I don't think you'll need to worry about SF being too hot.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I live in the Central Valley. SF is much cooler. It was 66 degrees there today. I don't think you'll need to worry about SF being too hot.



This picture is by a a Dutch painter Vermeer.  It's fictionalized in the book Girl with a Pearl Earring and the character is my name -- Griet!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> This picture is by a a Dutch painter Vermeer.  It's fictionalized in the book Girl with a Pearl Earring and the character is my name -- Griet!


I didn't make the connection with your name, although it's also used in the film. I am a fan of Vermeer and especially like this painting (in its original form). I have had this adaptation as wallpaper for my iPad & iPhone since I first saw it a couple of years ago. People rarely mention it although the guy at the Genius Bar in the Apple store recognized it and commented, which surprised me as most of the people there look like they are young enough to still be in middle school! 

Have you seen the film, The Girl With The Pearl Earring?  I loved it. Vermeer is played by Colin Firth, _the real Mr Darby_ to those of us addicted to Mobile Masterpiece Theater's _Pride & Prejudice_.  Obviously, I am a sucker for 'period' films.


----------



## candi_s

Havent taken this baby out in awhile.. so conscious of the delicate leather but why buy a bag if you're not gonna use it


----------



## nikkifresh2

Medium ink Veneta.


----------



## PeonyPlum

Large nero grommet hobo for me today.  (Not sure if that's its *correct* name.)  This is a HUGE bag but it sits so nicely on the shoulder and molds to the body - no surprise for BV.


----------



## PeonyPlum

candi_s said:


> Havent taken this baby out in awhile.. so conscious of the delicate leather but why buy a bag if you're not gonna use it



I love that bag!  I've almost bought one half a dozen times; I really need to just do it next time I feel the temptation.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## jburgh

Large Nuvolato Veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

Out to lunch with my blood red knot


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with PVC detail satchel. What a great bag and a great color!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

_Intrecciomirage calf nero mini messenger _


----------



## grietje

I am so boring.  It's either Nero Cabat or Peltro Cabat.

But I was in Las Vegas last week and used my Peltro Cabat as my travel bag and the Ardoise pillow for running around and going out.  That pillow is one terrific little bag.

Back at work with Ms Peltro Cabat sporting a late summer office look.


----------



## Mousse

My beloved Ottone cabat and a slew of BV SLGs made a day trip to Sacramento today. I also wore 3 metallic knot bracelets.


----------



## HJoo

Hairy cabat


----------



## annie9999

HJoo said:


> Hairy cabat


So beautiful.  Requires commenting twice.  Beautiful cabat and love the Goyard inside.


----------



## thedseer

Large nuvolato


----------



## diane278

Put my pillow away and am now carrying my new light gray medium veneta....my 'go-to' bag. I've been in Livermore for the past week with an ill friend and didn't think the pillow would be large enough for that situation.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro ossidato illusion bookmark bag


----------



## thedseer

Nuvolato still


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Nero Baby Bag.


----------



## indiaink

thedseer said:


> Nuvolato still


----------



## diane278

thedseer said:


> Nuvolato still


Love your bag!!!!!  Wish they'd bring that treatment back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SAn Marco


----------



## jmcadon

thedseer said:


> Nuvolato still


I am carrying my medium Nuvolato...such a great summer bag!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> I am carrying my medium Nuvolato...such a great summer bag!


Color me jealous!


----------



## HJoo

Can anyone tell me if my bag is ebano or Moro judging from the above pic? I thought and was told it was ebano but everyone keeps telling me it looks black! Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

HJoo said:


> Can anyone tell me if my bag is ebano or Moro judging from the above pic? I thought and was told it was ebano but everyone keeps telling me it looks black! Thanks!


Can you tell us the numbers on the white authenticity tag?  It's hard to tell the difference between Moro and Ebano in photos, because everyone's monitor displays a titch differently.


----------



## HJoo

Here it is


----------



## HJoo

Here is the tag... Hope this helps


----------



## indiaink

HJoo said:


> Here is the tag... Hope this helps


Ooo, I do not have that code in my master list, somebody else will have to help -


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Ooo, I do not have that code in my master list, somebody else will have to help -


 
Isn't Ebano 2042?  I know there's another number for older Ebano bags.


----------



## BVmutAddict

HJoo said:


> Here is the tag... Hope this helps



I think this is Espresso from the 2011 cruise collection


----------



## HJoo

BVmutAddict said:


> I think this is Espresso from the 2011 cruise collection


So does that mean it's more similar to Moro than ebano?


----------



## indiaink

HJoo said:


> So does that mean it's more similar to Moro than ebano?


Ebano is a brown that is copyrighted by Bottega Veneta.  There is no other brown quite like it.

Moro is color similar to Espesso, if that is what this is.  Moro and those shades are a darker brown than Ebano.  Do a search on this forum for Ebano and see what you can find that will help you determine if this bag is Ebano or something else.


----------



## Mousse

Off to LA with my fever cervo hobo.


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Ebano is a brown that is copyrighted by Bottega Veneta.  There is no other brown quite like it.
> 
> Moro is color similar to Espesso, if that is what this is.  Moro and those shades are a darker brown than Ebano.  Do a search on this forum for Ebano and see what you can find that will help you determine if this bag is Ebano or something else.


Was moro a nappa umbria color?  I miss nappa umbria.


----------



## indiaink

Cervo Sunrise Hobo


----------



## jburgh

Had been carrying the Ebano Cervo Cocker for a few days.


----------



## Mousse

Off to my favorite city Portlandia tomorrow for biz meetings thru Saturday. My Ottone cabat will be my road warrior companion. I love Portlandia and am so appreciative of tax free shopping. Will check out Mario's to explore what BVs they have for fall. Portland also has a great food scene and the best farmers market every Saturday morning near Portland State. BTW, hatch chiles are now in season. Grab them while you can! They are the best.


----------



## Love Of My Life

noir cabat


----------



## pm0964

Tourmaline medium veneta


----------



## liquid_room

black pillow bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

sunset ayers


----------



## Viaggiare

On the way to Dallas with new Light Grey small Rete.


----------



## LLANeedle

Viaggiare said:


> On the way to Dallas with new Light Grey small Rete.


How do you like the small rete?


----------



## randr21

First time carrying this and its just so easy. Im very much in love.


----------



## diane278

My new to me Nuvolato veneta. I still can't believe that she's really mine!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

randr21 said:


> First time carrying this and its just so easy. Im very much in love.




Gorgeous color!!


----------



## BVmutAddict

Fraise Small Rete and Metallic New Light Grey Cervo Wallet


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BVmutAddict said:


> Fraise Small Rete and Metallic New Light Grey Cervo Wallet




Love the red!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano convertible.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano convertible.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Mousse

Heading home from LAX with my fever Cervo hobo.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

PO cabat & pink-ish ombré shawl


----------



## LLANeedle

My last few days with my Nuvolato then she gets packed away till next summer.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gold metallic baby bag


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Forgot about Nero fishie and a scarf!


----------



## grietje

BVmutAddict said:


> Fraise Small Rete and Metallic New Light Grey Cervo Wallet


 
I missed this!  How cow! What a beautiful combination.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.

Although.....  it was cool this morning when I walked the dogs, and I thought my Ebano Veneta or Bering Cervo Hobo could soon make an appearance!


----------



## BVmutAddict

grietje said:


> I missed this!  How cow! What a beautiful combination.


Thank you!   Have you got a chance to see the New Light Grey Metallic Cervo over then weekend?   It's just inresistible!       Picture really doesn't do it justice!


----------



## grietje

BVmutAddict said:


> Thank you!   Have you got a chance to see the New Light Grey Metallic Cervo over then weekend?   It's just inresistible!       Picture really doesn't do it justice!


 
It was on a high shelf at NM and I didn't think too ask for it.  For some reason, I suspect it will be heavy and you know how I am about the weight of a bag.  But it is a stunner.


----------



## Mousse

I'm in Dallas with my large Nero belly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black croc knot


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro ossidato illusion bookmark bag


----------



## chiisaibunny

Platre cervo hobo with espresso metallic 3/4 zip wallet and electrique cosmetic case. It's 85 degrees today, 90 by Sunday, even hotter inland.


----------



## grietje

Nero small iron tonight


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero degrade vernice messenger with nero turtle coin purse


----------



## jmcadon

LLANeedle said:


> My last few days with my Nuvolato then she gets packed away till next summer.


I am carrying mine too...just love this bag!


----------



## diane278

Mine went out to a lunch with the girls today.


----------



## grietje

^^It's a Nuvolato kind of thing!  And what with fall in the air, it's warm tones are perfect!

Still wearing the Nero Cabat but I think I'll change on Friday to a hobo.


----------



## diane278

Confused! Post belongs in thread on BV that's tempting me.....moving it.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Oxidized silver floral earrings


----------



## LLANeedle

Safari Veneta


----------



## grietje

Ardoiar crossbody
Such an easy little bag!


----------



## diane278

Keeping with my habit or rarely changing bags, I'm still with my nuvolato.


----------



## Love Of My Life

vintage coassiale knot


----------



## Mousse

My large nero belly is making her way home tomorrow from Amarillo after the 12 days of TX.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mini messenger


----------



## jburgh

Metallic brown woven baseball hobo.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Metallic brown woven baseball hobo.


Did I miss the reveal of this beauty?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro SO drop bag tommorrow


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Did I miss the reveal of this beauty?



No, you did not miss a reveal.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> No, you did not miss a reveal.



How is it wearing it?  Do you just feel fabulous?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bombe


----------



## jburgh

hotshot said:


> vintage coassiale knot



Do you have a picture?  I am certainly  :greengrin:  of your classy collection!


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> No, you did not miss a reveal.



I didn't see a reveal.........??  If it's the bag I'm thinking of I have lots of questions!


----------



## grietje

Walnut parachute. It's been a while since I've used this bag.  I forgot how nice it is!


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo.


----------



## lyseiki8

.. Traveling with me is my


----------



## boxermom

The most iconic (IMO) BV, an Ebano large Veneta.


----------



## grietje

boxermom said:


> The most iconic (IMO) BV, an Ebano large Veneta.



Agreed!  It IS the BV!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

This beauty.


----------



## boxermom

Buckeyemommy said:


> This beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760993



Love this!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

boxermom said:


> Love this!!!




Thx!&#128522;


----------



## jburgh

Buckeyemommy said:


> This beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760993



Buckeyemommy - We are bag twins!  I love this bag, and I think you and I must be the only 2 in the BV forum with this.


----------



## westvillage

Apia (or Appia?) Veneta with feathers and tiny grasshopper who thought he was invisible.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash croc knot


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

westvillage said:


> Apia (or Appia?) Veneta with feathers and tiny grasshopper who thought he was invisible.



Beautiful!  The woven leather looks amazing this color.


----------



## grietje

Back to the Nero Cabat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

grietje said:


> Back to the Nero Cabat.


 


One of my favorites...


----------



## westvillage

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Beautiful!  The woven leather looks amazing this color.



Thanks so much. This color looks different in the shade and indoors, more like a terra-cotta/clay flowerpot color.  Thank you again for admiring her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Noir san marco


----------



## grietje

Ebano large Veneta.  It's finally feeling fall-ish!


----------



## LLANeedle

An oldie.......stamped studded Veneta.....my rainy day bag


----------



## Viaggiare

Grietje, we're twins today...been traveling for a month with the pillow so it feels good to have some space!


----------



## grietje

Viaggiare said:


> Grietje, we're twins today...been traveling for a month with the pillow so it feels good to have some space!




Welcome home!  I'm not really traveling but DH surprised me with a big trip next year and the pillow is already on my list as the ideal travel bag.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Welcome home!  I'm not really traveling but DH surprised me with a big trip next year and the pillow is already on my list as the ideal travel bag.




Oh do tell. Where are you going next year?


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Oh do tell. Where are you going next year?



A one month trip with stops in Tokyo, Beijing, Maldives, Tanzania, Istanbul and St Petersburg!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Ebano Parachute


----------



## news2me

grietje said:


> A one month trip with stops in Tokyo, Beijing, Maldives, Tanzania, Istanbul and St Petersburg!


That sounds so exciting, such an eclectic choice of destinations.

Back to the topic: I am so in love with my woven cervo hobo in gunmetal that I've been carrying her uninterruptedly for two weeks now.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> A one month trip with stops in Tokyo, Beijing, Maldives, Tanzania, Istanbul and St Petersburg!




You are going to have a blast. What a nice surprise from DH. I love Tokyo. I had a biz trip there and brought home a beautiful hand made pewter sake set.


----------



## Mousse

I'm on biz travel this week in Sonoma County. Carrying my large Nero belly go to BV on the road bag.


----------



## 27leborse

Nero new ball bag


----------



## jburgh

Natural lizard tresse tote


----------



## cooper1

Large Nero Campana!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

My imperatore bowler, as seen in my avatar


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel and a bunch of purple family SLGs including my Mona Lisa tri-color knot bracelet.


----------



## diane278

Mona Lisa Pillow


----------



## Viaggiare

In Chicago...back to the nero pillow for the streets after flying with the new light gray small rete.


----------



## grietje

I'm back to the Nero Cabat.  I head to Atlanta on Friday and will bust out the large steel Cabat for travel and the ardoise crossbody for running around


----------



## LLANeedle

New Pyramid in Scala.    The second BV bag I bought years ago at NM.


----------



## grietje

The Nero Cabat has been back in business. It's so easy to dump stuff into it--files, some lunch, a sweater.


----------



## Leda

My knot BV, every time I go out, night and day
I'm in love with it...


----------



## Leda

Hope you like the two types of leather!
Its a dream...


----------



## Leda

hotshot said:


> Black croc knot


Nice


----------



## Leda

BVmutAddict said:


> Fraise Small Rete and Metallic New Light Grey Cervo Wallet


Love it!


----------



## Leda

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ebano convertible.
> View attachment 2733212


Beautiful..


----------



## 4purse

My Medium Veneta in Walnut


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Leda said:


> Beautiful..




Thanks!


----------



## grietje

My new NLG cervo hobo is making its debut after sitting for almost two months.  Joining it are the Rosa Shock cosmetic case and Fendi Monster card case.  It's light weightness (bad grammar) is really awesome!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

grietje said:


> My new NLG cervo hobo is making its debut after sitting for almost two months.  Joining it are the Rosa Shock cosmetic case and Fendi Monster card case.  It's light weightness (bad grammar) is really awesome!



What does NLG stand for?

Ardoise Veneta for me today.


----------



## grietje

Lara Madeleine said:


> What does NLG stand for?
> 
> Ardoise Veneta for me today.


 
NLG=New Light Grey. In Cervo, it's a bit deeper than the same color in Nappa. Lighter than Ardoise but darker than Nappa NLG.


----------



## diane278

Finally changed to my ardoise (real) Veneta. (To Pride & Perjudice diehards, the REAL Mr. Darcy is Colin Firth. To me, so far, the REAL Veneta is the suddenly outdated (by BV) classic.) 

 My question is: what are they going to do with all the venetas they are suddenly displacing? 
....All those newly homeless venetas.....sad AND unnecessary.....


----------



## Leda

diane278 said:


> Finally changed to my ardoise (real) Veneta. (To Pride & Perjudice diehards, the REAL Mr. Darcy is Colin Firth. To me, so far, the REAL Veneta is the suddenly outdated (by BV) classic.)
> 
> My question is: what are they going to do with all the venetas they are suddenly displacing?
> ....All those newly homeless venetas.....sad AND unnecessary.....


Couldn't they put it on soldes?


----------



## diane278

Leda said:


> Couldn't they put it on soldes?


I guess at this point, anything is possible. I've only been a BVette for a couple of years, so I am not familiar with BV's sales tactics.


----------



## Leda

diane278 said:


> I guess at this point, anything is possible. I've only been a BVette for a couple of years, so I am not familiar with BV's sales tactics.


Me neither, with any sales...

I dont feel good with lines in front of shops, even inside it. The Cross rushing into produtos. Bags, shoes. Clothes  and all...

No , thanks...


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> Me neither, with any sales...
> 
> I dont feel good with lines in front of shops, even inside it. The Cross rushing into produtos. Bags, shoes. Clothes  and all...
> 
> No , thanks...


I meant "crowd" not Cross...


----------



## diane278

Leda said:


> Me neither, with any sales...
> 
> I dont feel good with lines in front of shops, even inside it. The Cross rushing into produtos. Bags, shoes. Clothes  and all...
> 
> No , thanks...


I find that sales can be too enticing. I always ask myself if I would buy the item if it were full price and if the answer is "no" then I know I would be making a purchase that I shouldn't make.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Finally changed to my ardoise (real) Veneta. (To Pride & Perjudice diehards, the REAL Mr. Darcy is Colin Firth. To me, so far, the REAL Veneta is the suddenly outdated (by BV) classic.)
> 
> My question is: what are they going to do with all the venetas they are suddenly displacing?
> ....All those newly homeless venetas.....sad AND unnecessary.....


I was wondering about that too. 
Do you think they'll send them to the outlets? If anyone has any intel, lemme know so I can book a flight to Palm Springs


----------



## Lara Madeleine

I am wondering what will happen to the classic Veneta too.  I am afraid BV will raise prices as I saw a sign at the store here the other day that there will be price increase.  I am going to try out another classic Veneta this weekend, so I will ask my SA.  Thinking of getting a medium classic now...


----------



## spendalot

diane278 said:


> My question is: what are they going to do with all the venetas they are suddenly displacing?
> ....All those newly homeless venetas.....sad AND unnecessary.....



I think they will put the seasonal colors on sale and they usually sell out. I'm guessing the classic colours would either be placed in the store at the old price till it sells out or they will be on sale too but I'll be surprised if they are.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> 
> Do you think they'll send them to the outlets? If anyone has any intel, lemme know so I can book a flight to Palm Springs




I doubt any veneta either seasonal or classic will see the light of day at Cabazon. I've only seen bag and wallet styles and colors there that were not huge hits at the boutiques. Occasionally you may find a one off pair of awesome shoes but only in small sizes. The last time I was at Cabazon there was a pair of plum ostrich shoes in a size 36 at about 30% off retail. If they were my BV size (39.5) I would have grabbed them.


----------



## diane278

spendalot said:


> I think they will put the seasonal colors on sale and they usually sell out. I'm guessing the classic colours would either be placed in the store at the old price till it sells out or they will be on sale too but I'll be surprised if they are.


Last week an SA in the Carmel store told me that the (now discontinued) venetas were selling fast, so I guess they will sell them out at the ticketed price and move on to the new version.


----------



## 4purse

Medium Veneta in Walnut.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blood red croc knot


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> Blood red croc knot


 
Drools.  I bet you never get tired of this one.


----------



## Leda

hotshot said:


> Blood red croc knot


Show the pictures.


----------



## Mousse

I finally switched out my large Nero belly for my Quetsche Cervo hobo. Made the wallet swap to my Ottone zip. The Quetsche hobo is a breath of BV yummy leather aroma. She is almost 1 year old but that new leather scent makes me so happy. Another reason I LUV BV. Sorry, borrowed LUV from Southwest. My go to domestic airline.


----------



## diane278

Changed from my new light gray Veneta to my ardoise.  I know.  More gray. My ardoise seems to be breaking in quickly.  Absolutely love it.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Changed from my new light gray Veneta to my ardoise.  I know.  More gray. My ardoise seems to be breaking in quickly.  Absolutely love it.


 
Oooooooh!  It's perfect weather for Ardoise!!!

I'm still using the NLG Cervo Hobo.  I  this bag!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

diane278 said:


> Changed from my new light gray Veneta to my ardoise.  I know.  More gray. My ardoise seems to be breaking in quickly.  Absolutely love it.



Diane - How would you compare Ardoise with New Light Grey?  I have a large Ardoise Veneta.  Absolutely love it.  I am thinking whether I should get something in New Light Grey.  Thanks.


----------



## diane278

Lara Madeleine said:


> Diane - How would you compare Ardoise with New Light Grey?  I have a large Ardoise Veneta.  Absolutely love it.  I am thinking whether I should get something in New Light Grey.  Thanks.


If I had to choose between my two gray venetas, I'd go with the ardoise. However, I do love my NLG bag as well.  Because I wear so much gray, I am using the ardoise for the cooler  winter months and the new light gray for warmer weather, which in my neck of the woods, is much of the year. I love ardoise because its a rich charcoal gray. The NLG is a slightly lighter shade/saturation so it reminds me of "lighter" weather. Having them both makes me feel like my bases are covered for any situation.  Then again, I'm talking bags, not SLGs. I can understand how having both grays in bags might seem superfluous to many others, but it makes sense to me.

Ten minutes later: Well, it did. When I took them out just now to take a photo, I had to question myself as they are very close in color. The difference is more noticeable outside but it's raining, so a photo outside is not going to happen today. I did notice that my NLG pillow looks a teeny bit lighter than my NLG veneta. Or maybe the difference is more noticeable in my mind. They are my most frequently used bags....but I don't think this post is a convincing argument to own both!  Perhaps you are considering accessories, and not another bag...or another bag but in a different style?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Oooooooh!  It's perfect weather for Ardoise!!!
> 
> I'm still using the NLG Cervo Hobo.  I  this bag!


That bag looked so soft and squishy. I have looked at it online several times, but have not pulled the trigger.  I have not historically been successful with the larger bags, but it was sure made for you. And....its gray.  Always a great selling point.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Don't know the name, but love carrying this in the fall/winter. It's so classy.


----------



## yumigirl

Mint Medium campana


----------



## Mousse

Week two on the road with my Quetsche Cervo Hobo.


----------



## spendalot

My brand new Watteau large Veneta!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> That bag looked so soft and squishy. I have looked at it online several times, but have not pulled the trigger.  I have not historically been successful with the larger bags, but it was sure made for you. And....its gray.  Always a great selling point.


 
The bag just doesn't photograph well.  The models wear it stuffed and you don't see how it just folds up.  In a way, I think the proportion ends up being smaller than the regular Baseball Cervo hobo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ash croc stretch knot.. one of the best bags I own..


----------



## krawford

Large Veneta in Ardoise


----------



## liquid_room

Tourmaline large campana


----------



## Love Of My Life

A multi color coassiale knot


----------



## grietje

Ok, this is getting ridiculous.  I've been carrying the New Light Grey Cervo loop hobo since November 3rd! I'm going to switch to the Nero Cabat today.

I have to say, the NLG loop hobo was my best buy in 204!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Large Nero Belly yesterday and today.  I missed getting large Nero Veneta went extinct here, so I show more love to my Nero Belly.


----------



## Silkpearl

Enjoying my electrique blue large messenger "pillow" bag - initially worried it might be too wide but finding it a great handsfree bag which i can dig into on the run....


----------



## Leda

grietje said:


> Ok, this is getting ridiculous.  I've been carrying the New Light Grey Cervo loop hobo since November 3rd! I'm going to switch to the Nero Cabat today.
> 
> I have to say, the NLG loop hobo was my best buy in 204!


Yes!
Very!



Its very boring too, when I carry a bag for over a hole month...


Yes!
You're right!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> nero cabat


 
Me too!


----------



## lyseiki8

&#8230; ink belly for a week now


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my large Nero belly while on the road.


----------



## papertiger

I don't know what it's called officially (happy if someone else does ) I just call it my knotted black hobo.


----------



## Mousse

My lovely Fenice tote accompanied my cowgirl boots on their official debut today.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carrying my medium belly in mini ponza and in fuschia pink... Love it as it brightens up the attire. One of my friends said that the shade of pink reminds her of the Pink Panther - LOL. Never associated the two till now... I have 2 fuschia pink BVs - am a Pink Panther twice over ! However, the fuchia pink remains one of my fave colors from BV.


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my BG LE Fenice tote,stuffed with a bunch of BV innards, and a BV metallic knot bracelet stack.


----------



## grietje

I've been carrying my Nero Cabat but may make the switch to my signal blue Cervo loop hobo tomorrow.  It's been so grey and foggy and damp that I think a pop of color is in order.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## jburgh

nero Pleated Veneta, size large


----------



## Silkpearl

Bagcoolie said:


> Carrying my medium belly in mini ponza and in fuschia pink... Love it as it brightens up the attire. One of my friends said that the shade of pink reminds her of the Pink Panther - LOL. Never associated the two till now... I have 2 fuschia pink BVs - am a Pink Panther twice over ! However, the fuchia pink remains one of my fave colors from BV.


Sounds stunning. Any chance of a piccie of your fuschia pinks??


----------



## theFlip#2

Changing out of my taupe (don't know the official color name) Knot hobo into my fav Ebano Sloane!


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> nero cabat


 
Me too.  Signal blue didn't match the outfit I am wearing today so it's staying the closet for a bit longer.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Silkpearl said:


> Sounds stunning. Any chance of a piccie of your fuschia pinks??



Sure, happy to share a picture of the medium belly. It is my first time posting a picture and hope it turns out the way it is supposed to. The other "pink panther attire" is in the bag cleaning shop   will share photos after I collect it.


----------



## grietje

Bagcoolie said:


> Sure, happy to share a picture of the medium belly. It is my first time posting a picture and hope it turns out the way it is supposed to. The other "pink panther attire" is in the bag cleaning shop   will share photos after I collect it.


 
Kapow!  What a pretty happy bag!  It's upside down but no matter, you can see how lovely it is!


----------



## Bagcoolie

grietje said:


> Kapow!  What a pretty happy bag!  It's upside down but no matter, you can see how lovely it is!


Thank you Grietje! Oops, very sorry that the picture turned out upside down. I got to learn how to post pictures... LOL


----------



## Silkpearl

Bagcoolie said:


> Sure, happy to share a picture of the medium belly. It is my first time posting a picture and hope it turns out the way it is supposed to. The other "pink panther attire" is in the bag cleaning shop   will share photos after I collect it.


This is amazing! Thanks for posting! Never seen this type of treatment in real life. Is this like puffy quilting? The fuschia colour is lovely, I can see where the pink panther description comes from.....


----------



## lkweh

Bagcoolie said:


> Sure, happy to share a picture of the medium belly. It is my first time posting a picture and hope it turns out the way it is supposed to. The other "pink panther attire" is in the bag cleaning shop   will share photos after I collect it.




Love it. I have this treatment in red SLG but never saw it in a belly. Thanks for sharing


----------



## annie9999

lkweh said:


> Love it. I have this treatment in red SLG but never saw it in a belly. Thanks for sharing




Any pictures?. Love that treatment.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Silkpearl said:


> This is amazing! Thanks for posting! Never seen this type of treatment in real life. Is this like puffy quilting? The fuschia colour is lovely, I can see where the pink panther description comes from.....


Thanks very much. Indeed, there are small puffy quilted on this bag. I find it lighter than the usual medium belly.


----------



## Bagcoolie

lkweh said:


> Love it. I have this treatment in red SLG but never saw it in a belly. Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the kind words. Can you show a photo of your red SLG (pardon my ignorance -what is an SLG please?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi Annie,  yes there is a picture of the small pink panther- just a couple of posts ahead.  I cannot wait to carry it again this weekend. Too funky for the office thus am with the ebano roma today.


----------



## foxhill7

Orange from cruise a few years ago not sure which style? It's a very heavy bag so I don't use often.


----------



## Bagcoolie

foxhill7 said:


> Orange from cruise a few years ago not sure which style? It's a very heavy bag so I don't use often.


With such a pretty color, hopefully you will get to use it more often... Think this is a Roma but in deer skin (cervo, I think) . This style is in the shops now.


----------



## lkweh

annie9999 said:


> Any pictures?. Love that treatment.



Yes..here is the red SLG. It is very sturdy


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Preloved Duo. Love this bag. Holds more than I thought.


----------



## Bagcoolie

lkweh said:


> Yes..here is the red SLG. It is very sturdy


Very pretty !!! Thanks for the picture and now I know what a SLG is. Thanks again.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Preloved Duo. Love this bag. Holds more than I thought.
> View attachment 2872211


Lovely! I am keen on getting one of this style. However, it seems that it can hold nothing more than just a cellphone, a pack of tissues and car keys. That it ! The structure seems so flat. Thus I wonder how it can hold things that are not just a flat and thin.  Can you please share what contents you usually carry in this bag? I believe it comes only in one size, is that correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagreedy

My Fraise large miniode veneta


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagcoolie said:


> Lovely! I am keen on getting one of this style. However, it seems that it can hold nothing more than just a cellphone, a pack of tissues and car keys. That it ! The structure seems so flat. Thus I wonder how it can hold things that are not just a flat and thin.  Can you please share what contents you usually carry in this bag? I believe it comes only in one size, is that correct? Thanks in advance.




Yes it comes in just one size. It really can hold more than you think. I looked at it in Chicago this past summer and was torn between it and the pillow. I went with the pillow but had an opportunity to snag thesis at a great price. 

I carried a smaller wallet/card case, tissues, badge, gloves, phone and makeup bag. Here are lots of pics!  Obviously my phone isn't in the bag, but it fits perfectly in the middle with my gloves. 







Just to illustrate I also added my full size wallet and took pics. Even with all of this it still closes nicely. 




Sorry for all the pics. HTH!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I do want to mention there is some rubbing on the metal from the chain. I carried it for 2 weeks straight. I just don't think it's meant for everyday and I'm ok with that. It's not that noticeable either but wanted you to be aware.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Switched this week to my new large belly. OMG this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Buckeyemommy said:


> I do want to mention there is some rubbing on the metal from the chain. I carried it for 2 weeks straight. I just don't think it's meant for everyday and I'm ok with that. It's not that noticeable either but wanted you to be aware.
> View attachment 2873466


I cannot thank you enough for the information and the photos - you are very helpful. I am now super tempted to lay my hands on one...


----------



## news2me

Buckeyemommy said:


> Yes it comes in just one size. It really can hold more than you think. I looked at it in Chicago this past summer and was torn between it and the pillow. I went with the pillow but had an opportunity to snag thesis at a great price.
> 
> I carried a smaller wallet/card case, tissues, badge, gloves, phone and makeup bag. Here are lots of pics!  Obviously my phone isn't in the bag, but it fits perfectly in the middle with my gloves.
> View attachment 2873453
> View attachment 2873458
> View attachment 2873459
> View attachment 2873460
> View attachment 2873461
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics. HTH!



Thank you so much for the posted photos. It's an excellent advertisement for this overlooked bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

news2me said:


> Thank you so much for the posted photos. It's an excellent advertisement for this overlooked bag.




I have to give a shout out for the lovely ladies who authenticated it for me. They are wonderful!


----------



## dolali

Buckeyemommy said:


> Switched this week to my new large belly. OMG this bag is gorgeous!
> View attachment 2873467



It is gorgeous indeed! What is the color? I love it!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Ebano Roma for the office - work week begins and back to the grind ...


----------



## grietje

Bagcoolie said:


> work week begins and back to the grind ...


 
Yup. Me too.  But I'm still carrying the Nero Cabat.  It's like I'm fighting the corporate thing with my market tote!


----------



## grietje

Switched to a new-to-me Tourmaline large Belly.  Gosh, it's a great color!


----------



## Bagcoolie

grietje said:


> Yup. Me too.  But I'm still carrying the Nero Cabat.  It's like I'm fighting the corporate thing with my market tote!





Grietje- I like your sense of humor !


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dolali said:


> It is gorgeous indeed! What is the color? I love it!




Sorry I haven't responded. I don't know the name. How can I find out?


----------



## diane278

I'm carrying my ardoise medium veneta.....I know....it's a shock to everyone. 

I should have gone to Catholic school....I think I would have embraced the whole uniform concept. Actually, I had never been to a church for anything except a wedding until I was in 6th grade and slept over at a friend's house. The family took me to church with them the next morning, but no one got married, confusing me to no end. I'm not sure if it was a Catholic church or some other denomination. I had cousins who attended Catholic schools and it seemed to me that the uniforms made mornings much easier.....


----------



## dolali

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sorry I haven't responded. I don't know the name. How can I find out?



I am not sure how to id color. I am very, very new to BV! I only have one BV (Large Veneta).  I know that some bags have a white tag, located inside the pocket. The tag has serial number and some of those numbers indicate the color. 
I attached a pic of the tag of my bag (2040 indicates ebano).

Maybe some of the most knowledgeable on this forum can help in identifying the color of your bag. Regardless of color "name", it is gorgeous! 

I appreciate your response!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I knew about the tag but thought it was for authenticity. I'm a newbie to BV too. &#128522;. Thank you!

Here's the tag. Maybe someone can tell us both the color.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> I knew about the tag but thought it was for authenticity. I'm a newbie to BV too. &#128522;. Thank you!
> 
> Here's the tag. Maybe someone can tell us both the color.
> 
> View attachment 2877573


 
If you take your bag to BV and show them  the tag they can enter it into their system and pull the details.  Just looking at the number, it's hard to tell.  But this is the newer number so it's a red that was released in the past 2-3 years.  I'm drawing a blank on what reds were released in the Belly.


----------



## news2me

Buckeyemommy said:


> I knew about the tag but thought it was for authenticity. I'm a newbie to BV too. &#55357;&#56842;. Thank you!
> 
> Here's the tag. Maybe someone can tell us both the color.
> 
> View attachment 2877573


 
It looks like Fraise to me. But I am relying on my sighting sense and not on the knowledge of BV coding system.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Thanks to you both!


----------



## zooba

Pompeii catalano campana.   My perfect travel partner


----------



## diane278

Broke out my violet Veneta so I could begin the break in process. I've only carried it a few times and now I'm determined to carry it for a few weeks to soften it up.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Broke out my violet Veneta so I could begin the break in process. I've only carried it a few times and now I'm determined to carry it for a few weeks to soften it up.



The grey of a northern CA winter deserves a pick-me-up thag is your Violet Veneta. What fun!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## grietje

I busted out the New Light Grey large Rete tote for my visit to my sister's this past weekend.  I used it as my overnight bag and it held: running clothes and running shoes, sweats and casual sneakers, pajama, and toilet case.  My jacket laid on top. Twas perfect!

Other than that, still using the Tourmaline large Belly.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> The grey of a northern CA winter deserves a pick-me-up thag is your Violet Veneta. What fun!


I'm still carrying my violet Veneta. It's now soft! I thought it would take longer so I'm really happy. Waiting for a Dr appt the other day, I sat in the waiting room squishing it with my hands. I think it helped. Back to my NLG bag tomorrow.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I'm still carrying my violet Veneta. It's now soft! I thought it would take longer so I'm really happy. Waiting for a Dr appt the other day, I sat in the waiting room squishing it with my hands. I think it helped. Back to my NLG bag tomorrow.


 
I have this vision of you kneading the bag much like a cat kneads when it is getting ready to settle in.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I have this vision of you kneading the bag much like a cat kneads when it is getting ready to settle in.


Yeah, a few people were looking at me.  But it worked. I figure it's not the strangest thing I've ever done!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash croc stretch knot


----------



## Mousse

My Ottone Cabat and SLGs came out for a spin yesterday. No rain in sight for a while. I'm heading to TX next week. It was originally planned as a short trip to Lubbock, home of my cowgirl boots, but it has turned into a 1 1/2 week trip starting in Dallas and ending in Amarillo. I plan to take her along for the trip as she will provide the perfect purse attitude for the boots. I promise to get some long over due modeling shots of the boots while on the road.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Bagcoolie

My indigo medium campana for the work week and am carrying it right through this weekend as well ! Just too lazy to switch bag. It is the lunar new year period next week in this part of the world and I will be digging out my rosa pink Veneta and medium belly to be in sync with the festivities !


----------



## Gourmetgal

Large ebano Veneta.  Goes with everything!


----------



## grietje

I am going to transition out of my large tourmaline Belly.  But To what I don't know...


----------



## annie9999

nero medium cabat- six years old and still going strong- so soft and beautiful.  too bad the price point has gone sky high.


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> nero medium cabat- six years old and still going strong- so soft and beautiful.  too bad the price point has gone sky high.



I almost did the same!  I bet yours is dreamy.  Mine is still a year or so from being super soft. Meanwhile, I switched to the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo.  No meetings so casual works!


----------



## diane278

Back to my ardoise Veneta.....


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Back to my ardoise Veneta.....


 
If it's as grey and foggy in your neck of the woods as it is in mine, it's perfect!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> If it's as grey and foggy in your neck of the woods as it is in mine, it's perfect!


As soon as spring hits, I'll be breaking out the nuvolato. Can't wait to use it again....


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> As soon as spring hits, I'll be breaking out the nuvolato. Can't wait to use it again....


me, too!!!!


----------



## kissowl

Been carrying my new Campana everyday since the day i got it.  What a comfortable, versatile little bag! Such a keeper.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## wt880014

Mousse said:


> My Ottone Cabat and SLGs came out for a spin yesterday. No rain in sight for a while. I'm heading to TX next week. It was originally planned as a short trip to Lubbock, home of my cowgirl boots, but it has turned into a 1 1/2 week trip starting in Dallas and ending in Amarillo. I plan to take her along for the trip as she will provide the perfect purse attitude for the boots. I promise to get some long over due modeling shots of the boots while on the road.





hotshot said:


> nero cabat





grietje said:


> I almost did the same!  I bet yours is dreamy.  Mine is still a year or so from being super soft. Meanwhile, I switched to the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo.  No meetings so casual works!



I am so happy to hear we are still carrying cabats!! I wish we still had reveals of new ones! I still love the cabat!


----------



## wt880014

kissowl said:


> Been carrying my new Campana everyday since the day i got it.  What a comfortable, versatile little bag! Such a keeper.



It is a versatile little bag!


----------



## Mousse

Still carrying my awesome Ottone Cabat and wallet. They will accompany me on my TX road trip starting tomorrow in Dallas.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> As soon as spring hits, I'll be breaking out the nuvolato. Can't wait to use it again....


 
I'm looking forward to Spring too! I haven't worn the Signal Blue Cervo Loop Hobo I got in the fall sale yet.  I bought it with the intention of it being a warm weather bag.  I suppose I could wear it now but with all this grey in northern California, NLG and darker colors just seems to fit.


----------



## pm0964

Grietje, please post pic of cervo loop hobo.  I don't think that I know which one that is.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Going out tonight with my New Light Grey Croc Knot...oh, and with my husband, too!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Whoops, double post...


----------



## pm0964

grietje said:


> I'm looking forward to Spring too! I haven't worn the Signal Blue Cervo Loop Hobo I got in the fall sale yet.  I bought it with the intention of it being a warm weather bag.  I suppose I could wear it now but with all this grey in northern California, NLG and darker colors just seems to fit.



Do you have a pic of the Cervo Loop Hobo?


----------



## grietje

pm0964 said:


> Grietje, please post pic of cervo loop hobo.  I don't think that I know which one that is.


Here you go.


----------



## pm0964

grietje said:


> Here you go.



What a beauty!  I would not have looked at that one, had I not seen your pictures!  Looks real roomy.  Does the bottom drop a lot once you have your stuff in it?

Thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## grietje

pm0964 said:


> What a beauty!  I would not have looked at that one, had I not seen your pictures!  Looks real roomy.  Does the bottom drop a lot once you have your stuff in it?
> 
> Thank you for posting pictures!


 
It's a bag that doesn't look very good in stock photos or on display.  Why BV photographs it stuffed is beyond me.  It is a roomy bag.  But it does not wear large at all.  And that's what is the surprise.  It looks like a very different bag when worn.  When carried, it sort of folds in half or drops (as you ask) so the detailing on the bottom is much more visible.  It's freakishly light weight.  It is definitely worthy trying on but be sure to take out any stuffing.


----------



## atlantique

My Seamless Tote in New Sand - such a beautiful Color!


----------



## grietje

atlantique said:


> My Seamless Tote in New Sand - such a beautiful Color!


Photos please!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## atlantique

grietje said:


> Photos please!



Here it is


----------



## atlantique

hotshot said:


> nero cabat



And one more pic


----------



## atlantique

The first pic shows the color perfectly!


----------



## grietje

atlantique said:


> Here it is



Ah ha!  I'm saving and dieting for this bag! Yours is sooooooooooo pretty! Hope to acquire in mid/late April.  How are you finding the color?  What colors do you think it looks best with?


----------



## atlantique

grietje said:


> Ah ha!  I'm saving and dieting for this bag! Yours is sooooooooooo pretty! Hope to acquire in mid/late April.  How are you finding the color?  What colors do you think it looks best with?


 

I live in Switzerland, the Color "New sand" is in the stores now. Yo can see it on the BV website. 


It's a really beautiful color, it's very versatile and I think it goes with every Color: blue, black, red, violet and so on. 


New sand hasn't any yellow underton, what I like very very much. I love this bag!


I wish you good luck finding one in this Color.


----------



## grietje

atlantique said:


> I live in Switzerland, the Color "New sand" is in the stores now. Yo can see it on the BV website.
> 
> 
> It's a really beautiful color, it's very versatile and I think it goes with every Color: blue, black, red, violet and so on...  I wish you good luck finding one in this Color.



It's available in the US too.  And I already called the Carmel Boutique and they have one!  I just need to lose 10 more pounds (5 gone, 10 to go).

I am glad to read it's a versatile color.


----------



## atlantique

grietje said:


> It's available in the US too.  And I already called the Carmel Boutique and they have one!  I just need to lose 10 more pounds (5 gone, 10 to go).
> 
> I am glad to read it's a versatile color.


 

Oooh I loooove Carmel!!  Nice to have such a beautiful bag from CARMEL!!


----------



## grietje

In the mean time, still carrying the New Light Grey Cervo Loop Hobo.  It's just so doggone easy to wear!


----------



## Bhz

Large Veneta in Nero. It's almost a year old & is starting to break in beautifully!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

atlantique said:


> I live in Switzerland, the Color "New sand" is in the stores now. Yo can see it on the BV website.
> 
> 
> It's a really beautiful color, it's very versatile and I think it goes with every Color: blue, black, red, violet and so on.
> 
> 
> New sand hasn't any yellow underton, what I like very very much. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> I wish you good luck finding one in this Color.


 

Great color & bag.. enjoy


----------



## annie9999

New sand Bella is beautiful.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

atlantique said:


> Here it is




Oh, that is sooo pretty.


----------



## atlantique

Buckeyemommy said:


> Oh, that is sooo pretty.


 
Thank you very much!


Today I will wear my Crossbody Bag in Turmalin, which I have bought last week.


----------



## papertiger

Pourpre python Tote and my newish BV mid-grey gloves


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm using my new-to-me Sapphire Fuzzy Veneta that just arrived yesterday.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my new-to-me Sapphire Fuzzy Veneta that just arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917419


Love that blue! Your photos show your bags in the best light.....I'd like to know your trick.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my new-to-me Sapphire Fuzzy Veneta that just arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917419




I love your new bag. And I agree with Diane, great photography.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero silk faille stretch knot


----------



## news2me

Cervo hobo in Gunmetal.


----------



## Bhz

Ottone Sloane


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo hobo on my way home from LAX to SJC.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Love that blue! Your photos show your bags in the best light.....I'd like to know your trick.



Thank you. I took my pictures with my iPhone 6, nothing fancy. I try to avoid placing my bags under direct sunligh/light t when taking the photo. Use natural light as much as possible;  avoid using the flash.

The only photography training I have ever had is a pet portrait class and one thing I took away from the class was: Always get down to the eye level of the animal. I apply this rule when I take pictures of my bags   It seems that the color of the bag or the lighting can easily go off balance when I put the bag on a table and shoot top down.


----------



## diane278

NLG Veneta


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche large Pillow


----------



## Risha S

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my new-to-me Sapphire Fuzzy Veneta that just arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917419



What a stunning bag!


----------



## Silkpearl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche large Pillow


Electrique large pillow. How do you like your large pillow, BV_LC_Poodle?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Silkpearl said:


> Electrique large pillow. How do you like your large pillow, BV_LC_Poodle?




LOVE it. I can even fit my iPad Air in there!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash croc stretch knot


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Off to a meeting this morning.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Off to a meeting this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925477




Very pretty!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty!




Thx. [emoji4]


----------



## annie9999

still carrying my nero pillow.


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo. Perfect for our warm Bay Area weather today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Electrique cervo hobo.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Electrique cervo hobo.
> View attachment 2929029



Kaboom!  So deep!

I've been carrying the Nero Cabat but with the weather being warm in nothern California and partly due to your fabulous hobo, my Cervo Signal Blue loop hobo may need to be officially introduced into the rotation (I've been saving the bag for spring).


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Traveling to Asia with my Nero Cervo aka the perfect travel companion.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

New Sand large Iron


----------



## Hermancat

Sand cervo hobo


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> New Sand large Iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940766


 
Wow! It looks really light in this photo.


----------



## grietje

Since it's officially Spring and Sacramento is warm, the Signal Blue (I know it was a Fall 2014 color), made her debut on Tuesday.  The color looks so good with black.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Wow! It looks really light in this photo.



I KNOW. I took a few and it still looks this light.


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my Ottone cabat, matching zip wallet and lanyard today.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nero bucket


----------



## krawford

Got out my Blood Bella today


----------



## Jen123

My one and only shadow large veneta


----------



## PorscheGirl

my new fuzzy cabat in dark brown, darker than ebano, with ottone lanyard/keychain


----------



## liquid_room

Small Nero belly


----------



## Mousse

LE fenice tote. She truly is a work of  art. Inside is my Ossidato Rame zip wallet and on my wrist are my BV knot metallic bracelets.


----------



## Mousse

Here's a detail photo of the fenice basking in our sunshine...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche large Pillow


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Here's a detail photo of the fenice basking in our sunshine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943346


That is gorgeous ...

Did you ever get rid of those typography books, btw?


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> That is gorgeous ...
> 
> Did you ever get rid of those typography books, btw?



Love the fenice. Off topic but I have the books in storage because I just can't part with them Who knows, I'm not sure of their value but they may just fund a special large cabat...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My new-to-me Bering/Baltic (?) Cervo Cocker


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> Nero cabat


 
Yay!

I'm still using the Signal Blue Cervo Loop Hobo.


----------



## diane278

Got out the nuvolato veneta since it's gotten sunny out.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Got out the nuvolato veneta since it's gotten sunny out.


Mine comes out on Memorial Day and becomes my summer bag.  In the meantime, I'm using my safari Veneta.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Long ago when I lived where there are 4 seasons I followed the rule "Only wear white and carry white or straw bags between Memorial Day and Labor Day".
Since I've lived in Los Angeles where there are no seasons since it can easily be sunny and 80+ degrees in January, I've completely abandoned all rules of dressing. I have no problem carrying a black bag in summer months and a light bag in the winter. And no one has called me on it yet. &#128521;


----------



## LLANeedle

Porschegirl, old habits are hard to break.....born in the 40's, growing up in the 50's, those rules are firmly implanted.  When I wear patent shoes in the winter, I just know the shoe gods are going to strike any minute....lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

LaSt evening, my new plum croc knot..


----------



## PorscheGirl

LLANeedle said:


> Porschegirl, old habits are hard to break.....born in the 40's, growing up in the 50's, those rules are firmly implanted.  When I wear patent shoes in the winter, I just know the shoe gods are going to strike any minute....lol


&#9748;&#65039;&#128546;   I do remember when Spring meant new MaryJanes! I do miss having seasons, except in the winter. &#128522;

But on topic, still carrying my new fuzzy cabat in dark brown. I don't know the name of the color, but it's exactly the color of a good espresso bean. It just keeps calling to me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;

My Nero cervo loop hobo is going to run some errands with me today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jen123 said:


> My one and only shadow large veneta]



I'm intrigued by Shadow's true color tone. Will you say it is a true gray? Or does it have an undertone? Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## Jen123

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm intrigued by Shadow's true color tone. Will you say it is a true gray? Or does it have an undertone? Thank you in advance for sharing.




I would say it's a pretty true gray... Maybe a tiny bit of an olive undertone. Here is another photo of it against my gray bedding


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jen123 said:


> I would say it's a pretty true gray... Maybe a tiny bit of an olive undertone. Here is another photo of it against my gray beddin]



I see the definite olive undertone in this picture and it looks gorgeous. I have a soft spot for grays and purples. Many thanks for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Jen123 said:


> I would say it's a pretty true gray... Maybe a tiny bit of an olive undertone. Here is another photo of it against my gray bedding
> 
> View attachment 2952594




That is gorgeous. Very sophisticated.


----------



## indiaink

Jen123 said:


> I would say it's a pretty true gray... Maybe a tiny bit of an olive undertone. Here is another photo of it against my gray bedding
> 
> View attachment 2952594


This is the most gorgeous photo. I'm thinking you must stage for a living...


----------



## Jen123

frenziedhandbag said:


> I see the definite olive undertone in this picture and it looks gorgeous. I have a soft spot for grays and purples. Many thanks for sharing. [emoji4]




No problem, I'm glad I could help! I was really torn between steel and shadow and am happy I ended up getting shadow since steel is much more of a brown gray.



Buckeyemommy said:


> That is gorgeous. Very sophisticated.




Thank you very much! I really love the restoration hardware Belgium linen bedding... It reminds me of bv because their colors are similar and it's gorgeous yet has a casual low maintenance feel to it



indiaink said:


> This is the most gorgeous photo. I'm thinking you must stage for a living...




Thank you so much for your sweet comment it made me smile. Maybe my engineering mind is similarly detail oriented


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jen123 said:


> No problem, I'm glad I could help! I was really torn between steel and shadow and am happy I ended up getting shadow since steel is much more of a brown gray



I can imagine your dilemma. Right now, I am torn between Ardoise, Shadow, New Light Gray. Purple wise, Monalisa is calling out to me but I also do like how Turbulence and Quetsche look from the pictures the ladies had posted here. More research is needed before I make a decision.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Jen123 said:


> I would say it's a pretty true gray... Maybe a tiny bit of an olive undertone. Here is another photo of it against my gray bedding
> 
> View attachment 2952594




BEAUTIFUL!! Now Shadow is on my wish list.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can imagine your dilemma. Right now, I am torn between Ardoise, Shadow, New Light Gray. Purple wise, Monalisa is calling out to me but I also do like how Turbulence and Quetsche look from the pictures the ladies had posted here. More research is needed before I make a decision.




I kept going back and forth regarding Monalisa. I have finally decided it's too purple for me.  I LOVE Quetsche.  I wish I had bought more than just the large Pillow in this color.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Now Shadow is on my wish list.


Word!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I kept going back and forth regarding Monalisa. I have finally decided it's too purple for me.  I LOVE Quetsche.  I wish I had bought more than just the large Pillow in this color.



Having not seen both colours irl, that was what I wondered too. I read on some threads that Quetsche seems similar to ebano but I felt it looked more purple than an earthy brown to me. Monalisa seems like a chameleon of sorts, the more pictures I see of it, the more confused I get. Some seem more darker tone, some seem more vibrant with a hint of pink even. It is nice to know though that you love Quetsche.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Having not seen both colours irl, that was what I wondered too. I read on some threads that Quetsche seems similar to ebano but I felt it looked more purple than an earthy brown to me. Monalisa seems like a chameleon of sorts, the more pictures I see of it, the more confused I get. Some seem more darker tone, some seem more vibrant with a hint of pink even. It is nice to know though that you love Quetsche.



Monalisa is definitely a beautiful color.  I rarely am drawn to bright/happy color and I was attracted by it!  

DH never suggested to walk into a BV boutique (smart guy, huh?!) but he literally said: That's a nice purple.  Do you want to go check it out?  

I actually bought the cross body bag with the drawstring and flap in Monalisa.  I really wanted to love it but I just didn't know how to wear it so I returned it.  I still want to go get a small Pillow in that color just for the sake of owning it.  I guess I should stop - I feel like I'm admitting my personality disorder in the public


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Monalisa is definitely a beautiful color.  I rarely am drawn to bright/happy color and I was attracted by it!
> 
> DH never suggested to walk into a BV boutique (smart guy, huh?!) but he literally said: That's a nice purple.  Do you want to go check it out?
> 
> I actually bought the cross body bag with the drawstring and flap in Monalisa.  I really wanted to love it but I just didn't know how to wear it so I returned it.  I still want to go get a small Pillow in that color just for the sake of owning it.  I guess I should stop - I feel like I'm admitting my personality disorder in the public



Now if a man says a purple is nice instead of 'they all look the same', that says how unique Monalisa is. &#128522;

I understand what you mean. The same colour, in a different style and/or size of a bag can yield different results. I think Monalisa in a Pillow will look perfect. It is just the right dose of colour. I am aiming for a campana or a veneta in purple or gray. Really need to make a trip to the boutique to try the styles on. 

Don't worry about personality disorder. I am quite sure I am with you on that. *winks


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I kept going back and forth regarding Monalisa. I have finally decided it's too purple for me.  I LOVE Quetsche.  I wish I had bought more than just the large Pillow in this color.




You will love Quetsche. In Cervo the purple sings out. Nappa leather does look more brown-ish.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> You will love Quetsche. In Cervo the purple sings out. Nappa leather does look more brown-ish.



Oh yes!  I am in love with my Quetsche large Pillow.  I'm not seeing many Quetsche Cervo in the resale market.


Back on topic - I am carrying my Nero Bucket today.  It's a nice little bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Nero Pillow at the zoo today. Packed full of goldfish and drinks for 3 kids. And my LV makeup bag. This bag can hold a lot!


----------



## diane278

My monalisa (small) pillow. (Photo taken outside...that's why it looks so bright.)


----------



## grietje

The Ardoise pillow is going out to dinner with me.  It could be a Knot night but I want a bit more space.


----------



## boxermom

the new large Veneta in Banane color. I'm not as fond of the new design as the original--it seems bulkier, handle too puffy. Love this color, tho.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

boxermom said:


> I'm not as fond of the new design as the original--it seems bulkier, handle too puffy. .



I haven't had a chance to try on the old veneta but I felt exactly the same as you when I tried on the new veneta a few days ago.


----------



## annie9999

boxermom said:


> the new large Veneta in Banane color. I'm not as fond of the new design as the original--it seems bulkier, handle too puffy. Love this color, tho.



i agree.  i have had my new veneta since they came out but i didn't use it all winter.  i still feel it is bulky on the shoulder  and i'm not loving that but it does feel nice in the hand- at least to me.  i think i made a mistake buying the medium.  i think this new design needs the longer drop.

*boxermom*- please let me know how you feel as the bag softens.  i think the large is the better choice.  congrats on your bag and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

boxermom said:


> the new large Veneta in Banane color. I'm not as fond of the new design as the original--it seems bulkier, handle too puffy. Love this color, tho.




Any action pic? I was thinking of a medium Veneta in this color (I have the Pillow) but the store didn't have any Venetas in this color and I was worried it would be too much yellow/pastel color. I'm  pretty short and I'm afraid I would look like an Easter egg with a Veneta on me [emoji28]


----------



## PorscheGirl

My fuzzy cabat. Just can't part with it!


----------



## grietje

PorscheGirl said:


> My fuzzy cabat. Just can't part with it!



Why would you ever?!  It's soooooo cool!


----------



## V0N1B2

I know, right? I would never put that thing down if I had a Fuzzy Cabat


----------



## grietje

Atlantic Bella will be toting around with me this week.


----------



## Mousse

I've been traveling every week and have been too busy to change bags and wallets except for one weekend with the Fenice LE tote. Carrying my go-to travel large Nero belly with the Ossidato Rame zip wallet. The belly is great for hanging on my carry on handle while I race through airports. She survived some light snow in Boston in late March and crazy rain in PDX a couple of weeks ago. I'll switch out over the weekend for my LA trip next week. Will carry my Violet Lambskin with Clear PVC satchel and matching zip wallet. They haven't been out for a few months and have been feeling ignored. Shame on a Mousse!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My large Forest Green Veneta


----------



## PorscheGirl

My beautiful Ottone medium cabat


----------



## grietje

I've been using the Ardoise Pillow on vacation.  It's just really easy and since I bought solid color clothes, it really works even though it's a darker color.

The Peltro Cabat has gotten little use other than my carryon.  I have my trusty beach tote for the sand.


----------



## diane278

I'm back into my NLG veneta. Just can't seem to stay away from it very long......


----------



## Muppet18

Today-out with Roma and matching dog


----------



## diane278

Muppet18 said:


> Today-out with Roma and matching dog


How cute!


----------



## grietje

Muppet18 said:


> Today-out with Roma and matching dog



Soooo cute!  I love the color grey and my Harry fits my decor and wardrobe so well!  Lesley is Black and Tan and since I wear a ton of black, we usually match too. But your furry friend and Roma, well this is super dupah cute!


----------



## Stansy

Muppet18 said:


> Today-out with Roma and matching dog



 such a cutie!!


----------



## wisconsin

Muppet18 said:


> Today-out with Roma and matching dog


Aww so cute!
Love the dog and the handbag.


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you


----------



## Mousse

On my way from SJC to Dallas with my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo and my custom cowgirl boots.


----------



## Mousse

Muppet18 said:


> Today-out with Roma and matching dog




I love the matching doggie!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> On my way from SJC to Dallas with my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo and my custom cowgirl boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978480


Holy WOW, Batwoman!  Those boots are TDF, I mean TDF.


----------



## wisconsin

Mousse said:


> On my way from SJC to Dallas with my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo and my custom cowgirl boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978480


Wow wow and wow!
People must come up to you and 
compliment your boots
on your travels.


----------



## Mousse

wisconsin said:


> Wow wow and wow!
> People must come up to you and
> compliment your boots
> on your travels.




Yes. They are a show stopper for sure. A Southwest flight attendant on my connection from LAX to DAL went crazy over the boots. They are so comfortable as well. The boot maker out of Lubbock TX measured my feet. I'm thinking about getting another pair in a turquoise color palette with lizard  or snakeskin.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> On my way from SJC to Dallas with my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo and my custom cowgirl boots.



Yee Har! Adore the corgirl boots! That Cervo hobo is so beautiful!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Holy WOW, Batwoman!  Those boots are TDF, I mean TDF.




Thanks India. I am very pleased with my boots. It was worth waiting 15 weeks to get them. They are a great investment and make me happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Belly. [emoji178]


----------



## liquid_room

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Belly. [emoji178]
> View attachment 2979433


 
very pretty! what color is this?  hv been carrying my Anemone large belly the whole of this week.  one of my fav bags!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

liquid_room said:


> very pretty! what color is this?  hv been carrying my Anemone large belly the whole of this week.  one of my fav bags!




Thanks!  I think it's Fraise??  Not 100% sure. It's a beautiful red tho. 

Love the belly bag but find the opening a tad small for the size of the bag. Certainly not enough to make me fall out of love. Wonder if others feel the same?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I do find that the opening of the large belly a bit small but it also gives me a sense of security when I'm traveling.

I'm carrying my pre-owned, never used Noce Intrecciato Cervo top stitched medium Veneta today. It has already won a spot in my "never be rehomed" list - so easy to wear, super soft.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I've never seen that stitch IRL. Looks amazing.


----------



## liquid_room

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks!  I think it's Fraise??  Not 100% sure. It's a beautiful red tho.
> 
> Love the belly bag but find the opening a tad small for the size of the bag. Certainly not enough to make me fall out of love. Wonder if others feel the same?



Yeah to me that is the only shortcoming but I still love it! I hv the small belly too but prefer the large one.


----------



## liquid_room

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I do find that the opening of the large belly a bit small but it also gives me a sense of security when I'm traveling.
> 
> I'm carrying my pre-owned, never used Noce Intrecciato Cervo top stitched medium Veneta today. It has already won a spot in my "never be rehomed" list - so easy to wear, super soft.
> View attachment 2980010



Beautiful! where did you get it from?


----------



## V0N1B2

Today's outfit inspired by our very own Mousse: :sunnies


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Today's outfit inspired by our very own Mousse: :sunnies



OMG OMG OMG.  Is that a Quetsche Cervo Loop????


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh is it?  
I hadn't noticed 
Sorry girl, I was scared to mention the "Q" word.  Thought you might come up here and bop me over the head for it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh is it?
> 
> I hadn't noticed
> 
> Sorry girl, I was scared to mention the "Q" word.  Thought you might come up here and bop me over the head for it.




Don't push me. Because I will do things for a Q bag and you know that [emoji36][emoji16]

But here I announce I am the first in line when you need to let Ms. Q go in order to raise fund for your next beauty [emoji38]


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Today's outfit inspired by our very own Mousse: :sunnies




Nice! I love your Quetsche Cervo loop. I have the hobo and she goes so well with my boots.


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks dolls.  I think Mousse needs a custom pair to match her LE Fenice Tote


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Today's outfit inspired by our very own Mousse: :sunnies




I've not seen this color IRL either. Stunning!  Almost looks like denim??  

I love the cervo hobo but find it considerably heavier than the weave. Is this bag as heavy as the hobo?


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls.  I think Mousse needs a custom pair to match her LE Fenice Tote




I'm on the hunt now for some turquoise cowgirl boots. I saw a nice pair today at Pinto Ranch in the Northpark Mall in the Big D. They have one pair in my size at their Houston store. They are being shipped to Northpark. I'll try them on Monday night. They aren't custom but they are handcrafted and the color is TDF.


----------



## indiaink

v0n1b2 said:


> today's outfit inspired by our very own mousse: :sunnies


love!!!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> I've not seen this color IRL either. Stunning!  Almost looks like denim??
> 
> I love the cervo hobo but find it considerably heavier than the weave. Is this bag as heavy as the hobo?


I don't think it is, based on what I saw/felt when I was at the SF meetup last fall.  Grietje has one, too, she should be along shortly to answer for sure if V0N doesn't get here soon.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> I've not seen this color IRL either. Stunning!  Almost looks like denim??
> 
> I love the cervo hobo but find it considerably heavier than the weave. Is this bag as heavy as the hobo?


It's a mice muted mauvey-taupe.  I can't describe it.  In some lights it looks brownish, but that photo was taken late in the day in a south-facing window (no sun, just overcast).  

I actually think it's pretty light.  Now I will have to go weigh my other bags 
I have both a Large and a Maxi Veneta but I only have three Cervo bags, one of which is a Brick Bag and it's on the heavier side.  This Cervo Loop Hobo is heavier than my Intrecciato Maxi Veneta.  Not a major difference, but still...
I don't have a regular Cervo (baseball?) Hobo to compare but Grietje has both.  Maybe she will do a weigh off for us


----------



## Phiomega

This was yesterday... But I like the combo so much that I have been using it for almost 4 weeks straight since I got it!


----------



## bagloverny

Nero Campana &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Opera Mini Ponza Belly and my flamingo slip-ons on a lazy Saturday


----------



## cazaubon

My fave nero Sloane bag... Wish I had bought this bag in ebano as well when it was still available... Sigh...


----------



## Jen123

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Opera Mini Ponza Belly and my flamingo slip-ons on a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 2982197
> View attachment 2982198




Omg stunning!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Jen123 said:


> Omg stunning!



Thanks 

I love this bag a lot.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I do find that the opening of the large belly a bit small but it also gives me a sense of security when I'm traveling.
> 
> I'm carrying my pre-owned, never used Noce Intrecciato Cervo top stitched medium Veneta today. It has already won a spot in my "never be rehomed" list - so easy to wear, super soft.
> View attachment 2980010



That is one of the most beautiful Venetas ever!

I'm wearing my Bronze intrecciato Cervo Hobo.


----------



## cazaubon

Ferro pyramid bag for me today.


----------



## pm0964

Nero small iron bag.  A deceiving bag, it holds more than you would think


----------



## sasquaty

Turbolence Medium Campana. It's a gorgeous day for it.


----------



## grietje

I'm back to work and back to the Atlantic Bella after 10 days of using the Ardoise pillow (and even that was only in the evening).


----------



## jmcadon

Haven't carried BV in so long.  Just loaded up my nuvolato veneta...forgot how much I like this bag!


----------



## diane278

nuvolato veneta....I absolutely love it....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ebano Cervo Dune mini Veneta

Love running errands with this mini V. My small wallet, keys and iPhone 6 plus can fit in there comfortably.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ebano Cervo Dune mini Veneta



This is a STUNNING mini bag!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> nuvolato veneta....I absolutely love it....


We are bag twins


----------



## grietje

Casual Friday:  So some lighter jeans, a crisp white tee, and a Peltro Cabat.


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> We are bag twins


Yup! I don't usually wear earth colors but I have loved the Nuvolato since I first saw it. It was brought out before I started down the slippery BV slope, but luckily I scored one resale.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I carried my "pepe peltro" vintage knot today & was most appreciative that
  2 of our very lovely & informative posters here were helpful in obtaining the
  name for me.

  Thank you both so very much


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche large Pillow


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Casual Friday:  So some lighter jeans, a crisp white tee, and a Peltro Cabat.



Ohhhh...peltro!  Yum


----------



## josephineperry

My very summery intrecci 

http://static.stylosophy.it/625X0/b...patchwork-frayed-intrecciato-leather-tote.jpg


----------



## josephineperry

Sorry I've just posted a link, I thought you could automatically see the pic?? Hope it works now...
static.stylosophy.it/625X0/bags/stylosophy/it/img/bottega-veneta-patchwork-frayed-intrecciato-leather-tote.jpg


----------



## josephineperry

Sorry I posted a link, I thought you could automatically see the image..?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I can see it from your first post [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo Hobo. It is such a nice neutral.


----------



## indiaink

josephineperry said:


> My very summery intrecci
> 
> http://static.stylosophy.it/625X0/b...patchwork-frayed-intrecciato-leather-tote.jpg









I've always loved this bag!


----------



## Marvis

Nice!! Love love the color --it's amazing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

josephineperry said:


> My very summery intrecci



This is lovely! I am sure you invite a lot of envious looks when you carry it.


----------



## byrdistheword

Parachute in Walnut


----------



## byrdistheword

josephineperry said:


> My very summery intrecci
> 
> http://static.stylosophy.it/625X0/b...patchwork-frayed-intrecciato-leather-tote.jpg


  Stunning!!!


----------



## Phiomega

josephineperry said:


> Sorry I've just posted a link, I thought you could automatically see the pic?? Hope it works now...
> static.stylosophy.it/625X0/bags/stylosophy/it/img/bottega-veneta-patchwork-frayed-intrecciato-leather-tote.jpg


Love the color and the frays!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana with sunny yellow accessories...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Campana with sunny yellow accessories...



Gorgeous combo! I love that Gshock!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Campana with sunny yellow accessories...
> View attachment 2997316


Love the contrast


----------



## Mousse

Carrying my super soft Fever Cervo Hobo and wearing my new Liberty   pee-wee Sant Fe turquoise cowgirl boots. Love how well the red piping matches fever. These boots are off the rack-not custom like my purple and copper boots. They fit well and the price was less than a BV


----------



## V0N1B2

Those are awesome, Mousse! 
The bag ain't half bad either 



byrdistheword said:


> Parachute in Walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996935


Forgot to mention this Parachute.  I love the colour!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Carrying my super soft Fever Cervo Hobo and wearing my new Liberty   pee-wee Sant Fe turquoise cowgirl boots. Love how well the red piping matches fever. These boots are off the rack-not custom like my purple and copper boots. They fit well and the price was less than a BV


Oh man.  My 's just a kicking up a happy two-step lookin' at those fevered boots and bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Carrying my super soft Fever Cervo Hobo and wearing my new Liberty   pee-wee Sant Fe turquoise cowgirl boots.



The more I see the Cervo, the more I fall in love with it. Those boots are tdf!


----------



## byrdistheword

V0N1B2 said:


> Those are awesome, Mousse!
> The bag ain't half bad either
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention this Parachute.  I love the colour!



Thanks V0N1B2!


----------



## LouiseCPH

This lovely elephant large veneta


----------



## indiaink

Enjoying the lovely Tréfle cervo hobo ... and will be for the remainder of the spring (!) (Yes, we have spring) and summer. She is so lovely and soft...


----------



## grietje

Made the switch to the Atlantic Bella.  She is breaking in really well.


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> The more I see the Cervo, the more I fall in love with it. Those boots are tdf!




Thanks. I wore the Liberty boots to work today. Lots of compliments. They price comparable to higher end Luccheses but I think the craftsmanship is superior to what Lucchese is churning out these days.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Made the switch to the Atlantic Bella.  She is breaking in really well.




Saw lots of Atlantic yesterday at Valley Fair. I resisted the urge as my eyes are still on the perfect cabat prize in a gray or silver tone. Tina and Annie are now assisting my search. Since Ivan left, I am switching my BV boutique allegiance to Valley Fair from SF.


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Oh man.  My 's just a kicking up a happy two-step lookin' at those fevered boots and bag!  Beautiful!




I am such a cowgirl boot junkie. Liberty boots are comfy and so well made. I'm not good at the two step but my younger Bro who lives in Dallas still has hope for me. He has the technique but not the fashionista style of his older Sis. LOL.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> This lovely elephant large veneta



this color is fabulous! love it!


----------



## Phiomega

Yesterday with my Ebano Olimpia... Totally addicted with the feel of the BV leather...


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Those are awesome, Mousse!
> The bag ain't half bad either



Thanks VON. I love my fever hobo. I stopped by the BV Valley Fair boutique yesterday. The SA said they have so many requests for a fever repeat. IMHO, Fever is the perfect red. Next stop, finding some red cowgirl boots. I have some very old Lucchese red cow girl boots that need to be replaced. This will be my mission on my next trip to the DFW metroplex. There is a custom boot maker in Fort Worth that I have not yet checked out.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I am such a cowgirl boot junkie. Liberty boots are comfy and so well made. I'm not good at the two step but my younger Bro who lives in Dallas still has hope for me. He has the technique but not the fashionista style of his older Sis. LOL.


Your boots make me miss my riding days.  There's nothing like a 50 year old photo of me & my horse. We wore our jeans "fitted" (tight) at that time....and apparently short (they tended to ride up while exercising our horses). I was wearing my Justin work boots, as 'show boots' were saved for competition. (My show boots didn't have the style or workmanship that yours have.)  This was my typical _working my horse after school_ look. Charming, huh? 

Today I carried my nuvolato veneta. Fitting, in that it reminds me of straw from a bale of hay.


----------



## cazaubon

Wearing my large ink veneta today.  Love!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My pre-owned Regent medium Veneta with me at a Starbucks near the body shop.  Some jerk pulled a hit and run on my car while parked in the lot outside a grocery store [emoji36][emoji35]


----------



## Millicat

Lovely bag there, so sorry about your car though, some people need to be zapped with the wand that annihilates them :shame:


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My pre-owned Regent medium Veneta with me at a Starbucks near the body shop.  Some jerk pulled a hit and run on my car while parked in the lot outside a grocery store [emoji36][emoji35]
> View attachment 3001166




Sorry about your car. Two weeks ago the rear vent window on my X1 was smashed in at a grocery store parking lot in Mountain View. They didn't break in. My insurance company had it repaired in less than a week.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Your boots make me miss my riding days.  There's nothing like a 50 year old photo of me & my horse. We wore our jeans "fitted" (tight) at that time....and apparently short (they tended to ride up while exercising our horses). I was wearing my Justin work boots, as 'show boots' were saved for competition. (My show boots didn't have the style or workmanship that yours have.)  This was my typical _working my horse after school_ look. Charming, huh?
> 
> Today I carried my nuvolato veneta. Fitting, in that it reminds me of straw from a bale of hay.


LOVE this photo, and especially the campy frame.  I didn't do any sort of competition, but had a horse, once.  Loved that Morgan horse - we'd ride to school, and race other horses - the Morgan always won.  Ah. mid-to-late 70s era for me.

Still carrying my Tréfle.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Sorry about your car. Two weeks ago the rear vent window on my X1 was smashed in at a grocery store parking lot in Mountain View. They didn't break in. My insurance company had it repaired in less than a week.




Sorry it happened to your car too. Why do people have to do that? It's a no fault claim but I still have to pay my deductible [emoji36]  It's our dirty errand car (Honda Fit) and there's a moment I thought I could just leave it like that but the OCD me just can't. 

Back on topic: I wish I had longer legs! So jealous of your beautiful cowgirl boots. It's a torture for a 5 ft 1 to just look at them (knowing that she can never own a pair).


----------



## Princess Coco

Here it goes..


----------



## Silkpearl

Princess Coco said:


> Here it goes..


What a lovely colour combo! What is the colour of the wallet pleease?


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I wish I had longer legs! So jealous of your beautiful cowgirl boots. It's a torture for a 5 ft 1 to just look at them (knowing that she can never own a pair).



Do a Google search for Liberty boots. My turquoise Liberty boots that just delivered from the Big D are called "Pee Wees". They measure 10" high from the base of the heel to the top of the boots. My custom boots measure 15". I bet you can pull off the Liberty Pee Wees. I prefer taller but the color and price for my Santa Fe Turquoise Pee-Wees fit the bill.


----------



## Princess Coco

Silkpearl said:


> What a lovely colour combo! What is the colour of the wallet pleease?



I do not know the name of the color... I bought the wallet quite some time ago and it is the older version of the continental wallet &#9786;


----------



## indiaink

Princess Coco said:


> I do not know the name of the color... I bought the wallet quite some time ago and it is the older version of the continental wallet &#9786;


If you are able to look at the back side of the white authenticity label and give us the numbers, we can tell you the color.  It's very pretty!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

So pretty. Love the sharp colors ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carrying my Olympia in Questche.  Strange that the camera captures a lighter shade.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blood red croc knot


----------



## cazaubon

Large ink veneta with burgundy zip around wallet.


----------



## Jen123

Princess Coco said:


> Here it goes..




Oh so pretty!


----------



## josephineperry

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I can see it from your first post [emoji5]&#65039;


OK Cool


----------



## josephineperry

Phiomega said:


> Love the color and the frays!



Thanks


----------



## josephineperry

This is something I LOVE  ....unfortunately, I am not "carrying" it....yet  http://www.leiweb.it/immagini/accessori/large/bottega-veneta-pe10-borse-2.jpg

The model is somewhat old, but soo cool !


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Carrying my Baltic cervo Cocker today


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Carrying my Baltic cervo Cocker today


 
Baltic is a great color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

my nero cabat..


----------



## diane278

NLG medium veneta


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> NLG medium veneta



Purrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Away from home this weekend with my new-to-me Safari Ricamato maxi Veneta.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Out to lunch w/hubby & friends & carried my deep purple croc knot


----------



## Mousse

LE Fenice tote with my Byzantine earrings.


----------



## zooba

Large Campana in pompeii. Oldie but still one of my favorites


----------



## Phiomega

This is a bit more 'busy' outfit compared to my usual one, and I think my Atlantis Campana  fits elegantly given the color and simple, feminine shape...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I think my Atlantis Campana  fits elegantly given the color and simple, feminine shape.



loving the campana on you. perfect!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> loving the campana on you. perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> This is a bit more 'busy' outfit compared to my usual one, and I think my Atlantis Campana  fits elegantly given the color and simple, feminine shape...
> View attachment 3006647


You look like royalty in this photo - the Campana in this color with this outfit on you is trés perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cobalt medium veneta. It's errands day. &#128153; it's softness and space within.


----------



## Phiomega

Haha... Thank you.... We do know queens and princesses who are fans of BV!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> You look like royalty in this photo - the Campana in this color with this outfit on you is trés perfect!



BV royalty I shall be!  thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cobalt medium veneta. It's errands day. &#128153; it's softness and space within.



That's a very beautiful blue!


----------



## V0N1B2

My Nero Cervo Brick and I werkin' it at the office today.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> My Nero Cervo Brick and I werkin' it at the office today.



Such a chic bag! Diggin' the shoes too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's a very beautiful blue!



Thank you. I'm loving it very much! I tried on the new Veneta in the emerald green of new fall/winter 15 at the boutique today and was assured that the new handle will flatten out within a few months. Byzantine was lovely and surprisingly, I really adore how Mallow looks. It seemed the perfect neutral. I'm also smitten by New Light Gray.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> My Nero Cervo Brick and I werkin' it at the office today.



Woooh! That is an absolutely stunning bag and I adore those shoes! &#128525;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Gladiola Sloane - my very first BV


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gladiola Sloane - my very first BV
> View attachment 3011800




Lovely. [emoji106]


----------



## jburgh

Moon Cabat


----------



## grietje

Signal blue cervo loop hobo


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gladiola Sloane - my very first BV
> View attachment 3011800


Goregeous


----------



## jburgh

Today it is the Nero Nappa Intrecciato  & Ayers Glimmer Pillow.


----------



## jmcadon

Armatura Veneta...love this bag!  It goes with everything...


----------



## grietje

Still the Signal Blue Cervo Loop Hobo.  I'm working remotely at my parents place at 
Sea Ranch so casual it has to be!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jburgh said:


> Today it is the Nero Nappa Intrecciato  & Ayers Glimmer Pillow.



This is such a beautiful and unique piece. 





jmcadon said:


> Armatura Veneta...love this bag!  It goes with everything...



Will love to see a picture of this bag. Is  the color close to gunmetal gray?




grietje said:


> Still the Signal Blue Cervo Loop Hobo.



I enjoy the casual vibe of this bag and Signal Blue is such a stunning color too.


----------



## jmcadon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a beautiful and unique piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will love to see a picture of this bag. Is  the color close to gunmetal gray?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here you go.  Yes, gunmetal describes it well.  I just love BV metallics


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jmcadon said:


> Here you go.  Yes, gunmetal describes it well.  I just love BV metallics



Oh, it's absolutely stunning. Now I understand why a lot of members here love the metallics. They are indeed subtly done and truly versatile. Love it. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## indiaink

Still the lovely Trefle Cervo Hobo ... although that may change in the next week ...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Still the lovely Trefle Cervo Hobo ... although that may change in the next week ...


Giiiiiirl...


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Giiiiiirl...


Oh you have NO idea.  NONE.


----------



## V0N1B2

Really? 
Can Zoe fit in it?


----------



## Phiomega

At Dubai international airport, on the way back home from Hamburg... Still Atlantic Campana!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Really?
> Can Zoe fit in it?


ZOEY could, possibly, but she is more likely to lay on it and sleep. No, not a pillow. You'll find out.

Carried my Tréfle to the park today for a luncheon outing with DH and Zoey. For some reason DH was the magnet for bird pooping - even Zoey got hit. I, however, did not.  I was keeping an eagle  eye on my bag, for sure - of course, it being Cervo, it would have wiped right off.

SO - two for one - secret news and a disgusting poop post, all in one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My nero cabat & think it will have a summer vacation fairly soon in my closet


----------



## Silkpearl

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3016836
> 
> At Dubai international airport, on the way back home from Hamburg... Still Atlantic Campana!


Laidback smart chic.:sunnies


----------



## Phiomega

Silkpearl said:


> Laidback smart chic.:sunnies



I am so gonna use that phrase "laid back smart chic"... Thank you! Indeed  Campana is laid back smart chic, as for my own style, I am still learning on how to master the balance between 'laid back' 'smart' and 'chic'....


----------



## cazaubon

Wearing my new black cervo baseball hobo - once I figure out how to use this new Mac Air I bought I will post an action photo.


----------



## grietje

Switched to the New Sand Bella.  I let it hang for a week and the straps have softened nicely.


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo with my Liberty turquoise cowgirl boots.


----------



## ExBagHag

My everyday holds everything black disco/messenger bag with chain.  

I contemplated returning this after I ordered it from N-A-P a year ago and it has turned out to be one of the smartest purchases I've ever made. 

I love this little bag.  It holds all my cards, a small concealer tube and Chapstick, cash, headphones, my iPhone 6 plus and reading glasses.  I usually keep the chain inside and pull it out when I need to be hands free. 

I [emoji173]&#65039; it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero Pillow with cosmetic case in electrique.


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> Here you go.  Yes, gunmetal describes it well.  I just love BV metallics


WOW! Any chance you can put me in your will?


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> WOW! Any chance you can put me in your will?



Only if you will put me in yours


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> Only if you will put me in yours


Done. Would you like my violet veneta? Or one of the grays?


----------



## Sferics

Large nero Veneta


----------



## Jen123

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nero Pillow with cosmetic case in electrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022491




Great combination!!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> Done. Would you like my violet veneta? Or one of the grays?


Oh...one of the greys, please


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nero Pillow with cosmetic case in electrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022491




Beautiful! Is that the large pillow?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Jen123 said:


> Great combination!!




Thanks. I think so. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful! Is that the large pillow?




Yes it is. Holds a lot.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Yes it is. Holds a lot.



Yes. I can fit my iPad mini in mine.  LOVE it!


----------



## Phiomega

Technically this is not today, but I love how 'smart' my Olimpia looks across the spread of readings in my office...


----------



## zooba

Not sure what this called.  Bought it traveling years ago. It converts to a backpack. Starting to fade but love the linen leather combo


----------



## ExBagHag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3024282
> 
> Technically this is not today, but I love how 'smart' my Olimpia looks across the spread of readings in my office...




This is indeed a gorgeous bag.  Question for you -- how easily does the strap fit over your shoulder?

And....is it the larger size?  Thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

ExBagHag said:


> This is indeed a gorgeous bag.  Question for you -- how easily does the strap fit over your shoulder?
> 
> And....is it the larger size?  Thanks!



The strap fits my shoulder well --- it stays put and the 'body' of the bag fitted nicely between my arm and my waist, if that makes sense? It's a small thing but indeed one of those things that great designers take into account: how it fits your body.

Indeed this is the larger size, which is perfect for me as I am using it for a work bag --- it fits a notebook, long wallet, mobile phone (iPhone 5S), and a bunch of small items (eg wet tissues, lipsticks, candies)

Hope this helps? Happy to share more..... I love this bag a lot!


----------



## ExBagHag

Phiomega said:


> The strap fits my shoulder well --- it stays put and the 'body' of the bag fitted nicely between my arm and my waist, if that makes sense? It's a small thing but indeed one of those things that great designers take into account: how it fits your body.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed this is the larger size, which is perfect for me as I am using it for a work bag --- it fits a notebook, long wallet, mobile phone (iPhone 5S), and a bunch of small items (eg wet tissues, lipsticks, candies)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps? Happy to share more..... I love this bag a lot!




Thank you - that does help.  I found it in Sand during the Bergdorf sale for $1800, then promptly cancelled the order after thinking I made an impulse buy.  

Anyway, now I'm looking at it in Charcoal on the Bergdorf site.  I'll do a reveal if I get it.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mousse

Today my fenice LE tote. Tomorrow my lovely fever Cervo hobo. I have an important customer meeting. Red is a power color!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Phiomega, I notice the edges of the flap are curling up.  I am beginning to have the same problem on the smaller Ayers version of this bag.  I only use it occassionally as a dressier bag but for the price I am now somewhat disappointed in this development.  Do you find it bothersome?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Moon Cabat. Still in love!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Copper Ostrich Settantasei
Parma Chèvre coin purse - I like using the zip around coin purses as my wallet. 
Emerald lanyard


----------



## zooba

Travelling and giving noce medium veneta another try. Very light


----------



## atlantique

Crossbody bag (pillow) New Red.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Pillow bag in Duchesse


----------



## indiaink

YellowLabKiss said:


> Pillow bag in Duchesse


Would love to see that - is there a photo around here anywhere?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Convertible in Ebano this afternoon to carry iPad and school books for my sons summer reading class and now baby bag in orange to watch the Clippers play baseball tonight. Hoping the rain stops. [emoji57]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Taking my Quetsche Cervo hobo to the Little Italy street fair


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Taking my Quetsche Cervo hobo to the Little Italy street fair



I can see why you love Quetsche. It looks divine!


----------



## diane278

Decided it was time to break out my chene veneta....my very first BV.


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel and matching zip wallet. And on my ears, Byzantine drop earrings.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel and matching zip wallet. And on my ears, Byzantine drop earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031056


Proof that a purple & silver combo would make a great cabat......


----------



## Love Of My Life

Plum croc knot


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

The usual...nero calf stamped messenger...so easy!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Miss_FancyBags said:


> The usual...nero calf stamped messenger...so easy!




Love that little bag!  Keep looking for a good preloved one on eBay. [emoji4]


----------



## cazaubon

Love the quetsche hobo and the violet bag and wallet! I am still wearing my new nero hobo. The seam under the strap bothers me a little but I am trying to break it in by wearing it a lot.


----------



## grietje

Still the New Sand Bella.


----------



## indiaink

cazaubon said:


> Love the quetsche hobo and the violet bag and wallet! I am still wearing my new nero hobo. The seam under the strap bothers me a little but I am trying to break it in by wearing it a lot.


You can also give your shoulder a break and put a couple of cans of soup (or vegetables) in the bag and hang it from a nice round door knob handle for a few days; that ought to help that seam lay down decently, too.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love that little bag!  Keep looking for a good preloved one on eBay. [emoji4]


I've seen a few go for a steal!  Next time I see one for a good price, I'll post here!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I've seen a few go for a steal!  Next time I see one for a good price, I'll post here!




That would be awesome!  [emoji106][emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## LLANeedle

Finally bought out the Nuvolato Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin satchel again today. Just can't get enough violet.


----------



## diane278

Medium violet veneta


----------



## diane278

Switched out to my NLG veneta. Hanging with a 5 year old today and I need my broken in workhorse bag....along with a strong dose of caffeine!


----------



## grietje

This doggonew new Sand goes with everything!  I have a white skirt, black top and red cardigan on and it's all fairly casual looking and this color looks great with it!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Switched out to my NLG veneta. Hanging with a 5 year old today and I need my broken in workhorse bag....along with a strong dose of caffeine!




LOL. I thought you were off caffeine. If not PLMK so I can send you some coffee!


----------



## blueiris

I brought out the electrique Veneta today.  It's a terrific summery blue!


----------



## bagreedy

blueiris said:


> I brought out the electrique Veneta today.  It's a terrific summery blue!




Me too!


----------



## Phiomega

bagreedy said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039499


This blue is the one that gets me to 'see' BV.... Was walking past a BV boutique in London about a year ago and saw Olimpia in this color. Never really looked at BV but had to stop by because the color is so nice. Did not get it but finally got Campana in Atlantic last month! You made me feel nostalgic....have fun using it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche large Pillow


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bagreedy said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039499


Nice color


----------



## grietje

Made the switch to the Atlantic Bella.  Same bag as before but different color.  New Sand has been softening really well and deserves a bit of a break.


----------



## diane278

Going bare. Just taking my iddy bitty Atlantic tiny wallet (leaving it in my car console) while helping a friend do some packing this afternoon.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Forest Sloane. Need to use it more to stretch out the wrinkles.


----------



## indiaink

Finally made the transition from Tréfle to Scarlet Cervo Hobo.


----------



## Silkpearl

Feeling more relaxed carrying trefle medium veneta after an assortment of other bags


----------



## Mousse

LE Fenice tote. She will be a repeat tomorrow on my day trip up to Portland, OR for a biz meeting.


----------



## Mousse

Fenice tote on her way to PDX.


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco..


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo Hobo on the way from SJC to DAL.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Quetsche Cervo Hobo on the way from SJC to DAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047675


Nice combination.


----------



## bagreedy

My Metallic Bronze Cervo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bella safely tucked away at work. Darn this rain [emoji98][emoji299]&#65039;had to put her in a "raincoat" to get her inside.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Love these pictures!


----------



## happytrottinelf

'Mama Karung' went to the movies and watched Jurassic World


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bella safely tucked away at work. Darn this rain [emoji98][emoji299]&#65039;had to put her in a "raincoat" to get her inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048538



Love the color! How does it soften so far?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Love the color! How does it soften so far?




It's softened quite well and is much less structured than when I first got it. I haven't carried it much b/c of the rain so I imagine it'll soften even more.


----------



## V0N1B2

happytrottinelf said:


> 'Mama Karung' went to the movies and watched Jurassic World
> View attachment 3049538


We're bag twins!  
Mine accompanied me to work today.
I hate to pick favourites, but it's probably my most favourite BV bag.
_... for now ..._


----------



## happytrottinelf

V0N1B2 said:


> We're bag twins!
> Mine accompanied me to work today.
> I hate to pick favourites, but it's probably my most favourite BV bag.
> _... for now ..._



Yay for twins!  Don't you think she's damn near indestructible? And she can carry a ton when I need her to  

But for work today I switched out 'Miss T' - my black tournabuoni veneta.  (which is still the only black bag I like to carry in the summer )


----------



## westvillage

Little pillow in Flamingo.  So pretty.


----------



## Phiomega

westvillage said:


> Little pillow in Flamingo.  So pretty.




Lovely color....


----------



## Mousse

On my way to NoLa with my Quetsche Cervo hobo. It's a nice neutral and a "safe" traveling bag.


----------



## Jen123

westvillage said:


> Little pillow in Flamingo.  So pretty.




Beautiful!


----------



## Mousse

Argento gros grain pillow.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Argento gros grain pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063965


Are those new boots?


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Are those new boots?




Yup. Stealth reveal!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Peltro ossidato illusion


----------



## Mousse

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Peltro ossidato illusion




A classic BV metallic!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mousse said:


> A classic BV metallic!


Your stunning new bag reminded me about this one!  Poor thing felt neglected


----------



## grietje

Peltro Cabat... Since it's all about the metallics!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Peltro Cabat... Since it's all about the metallics!




You go girl. We need a new metallic gray / silver / pewter Cabat. Tomas: are you hearing us?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Peltro Cabat... Since it's all about the metallics!





Mousse said:


> You go girl. We need a new metallic gray / silver / pewter Cabat. Tomas: are you hearing us?



How about those colors/treatments combined in a cabat similar to the melange cabat in Vegas?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> How about those colors/treatments combined in a cabat similar to the melange cabat in Vegas?




That would be a winner for sure!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Lagoon Iron Bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Lagoon Iron Bag



matching pedi! &#128077;I wonder what's on your fingernails? &#128133;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large belly in fraise.


----------



## BV_fan

Nero Lido Rings


----------



## liquid_room

Ottone Sloane!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Back to Nero calf mini messenger!


----------



## grietje

Still the Peltro Cabat. I should have switched to the Nero Cabat but I was too lazy.

I did wear the Prusse/Tourmaline glimmer pillow in the evenings in Vegas last weekend though.


----------



## pm0964

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Back to Nero calf mini messenger!



Which is the mini messenger? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

pm0964 said:


> Which is the mini messenger? Can you post a picture?


Hi, P!  Here it is...


----------



## grietje

Made the switch to the New Sand Bella.  The shoes I'm wearing today look better with this shade.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero pillow.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Ardoise pillow.


----------



## Mousse

Violet with clear PVC detail lambskin satchel and BV blood/fire sandals.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Heat wave here in the Bay Area. Going out with my Forest Sloane and my new Alligator sneakers.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Cute combo.  Are you sure that's not an armadillo?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Gourmetgal said:


> Cute combo.  Are you sure that's not an armadillo?




Haha. You are right. What was I thinking?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Heat wave here in the Bay Area. Going out with my Forest Sloane and my new Alligator sneakers.
> View attachment 3079839




Cute shoes!!


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Heat wave here in the Bay Area. Going out with my Forest Sloane and my new Alligator sneakers.
> View attachment 3079839




I think the critter is an armadillo. I spend way too much time in TX. I need those sneakers. Where did you find them?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I think the critter is an armadillo. I spend way too much time in TX. I need those sneakers. Where did you find them?




Yeah it's an armadillo. Didn't know why I typed "alligator" [emoji28]

They are from Bucketfeet. I have got several from them. Comfy + affordable.


----------



## Mousse

On the road-planes, trains and automobiles from South Lake Tahoe to Incline Village to Reno to Elko and Salt Lake City with my Argento Pillow and. L-zip wallet. Traveling light so I can carry on on the prop planes. Tahoe is just gorgeous. Crystal clear skies and gorgeous blue water. Hey Diane - it's like Atlantic meets Lagoon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Violet with clear PVC detail lambskin satchel and BV blood/fire sandals.



Violet looks divine and such a strong energetic combo with red!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Heat wave here in the Bay Area. Going out with my Forest Sloane and my new Alligator sneakers.]



Love green! and I am off to look at those awesome sneakers!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> On the road-planes, trains and automobiles from South Lake Tahoe to Incline Village to Reno to Elko and Salt Lake City with my Argento Pillow and. L-zip wallet. Traveling light so I can carry on on the prop planes. Tahoe is just gorgeous. Crystal clear skies and gorgeous blue water. Hey Diane - it's like Atlantic meets Lagoon.


I can't wait much longer for BV to come up with a navy lighter than tourmaline and a turquoise that will work with my new tunics. Yes....I know this is a _first world_ problem but since I live in the central valley. But as compared to Tahoe, its more like a _third world_ problem.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lagoon. I listed my Lagoon Iron for sale a few times thinking that I don't need another small bag and every time I take it down a few days later. I am not ready to part with it. 

I need to practice detaching [emoji120]&#127995;

Today I am taking my Lagoon Iron to run some errands.


----------



## V0N1B2

Waiting for my car to be serviced yesterday.
Inspired by Diane and her love of Grey (one of my favourites too).  
A trifecta of Grey with my Matita Goatskin Boston Bag, outfit and matching washroom decor!  (shoes were metallic pewter - lol)


----------



## diane278

Finally using the Argento pillow...


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Waiting for my car to be serviced yesterday.
> Inspired by Diane and her love of Grey (one of my favourites too).
> A trifecta of Grey with my Matita Goatskin Boston Bag, outfit and matching washroom decor!  (shoes were metallic pewter - lol)


You can't go wrong with gray or silver...


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Waiting for my car to be serviced yesterday.
> Inspired by Diane and her love of Grey (one of my favourites too).
> A trifecta of Grey with my Matita Goatskin Boston Bag, outfit and matching washroom decor!  (shoes were metallic pewter - lol)



What a lovely bag and great outfit!


----------



## lkweh

diane278 said:


> Finally using the Argento pillow...




How do you wear it? It seems very dressy. I wish it comes in a small clutch


----------



## chiisaibunny

lkweh said:


> How do you wear it? It seems very dressy. I wish it comes in a small clutch



With anything. Wore it today with a brown tee and jeans. Yesterday with a black tee and jeans. I wear jeans to work everyday. I actually feel odd carrying the pillow to dinner at a nicer restaurant, but I've done it. The style to me is inherently casual regardless of the finish/color. Guess I'm old fashioned this way, if I dress up, I carry a clutch like the stretch knot or Chanel kiss lock clutch.


----------



## diane278

lkweh said:


> How do you wear it? It seems very dressy. I wish it comes in a small clutch


I also wear it with anything. Yesterday it was white jeans and a casual silk tunic. But it would work just as well with a knit maxi skirt and tee. I lead a very casual life so I wouldn't have considered it if I could only use it for dressy occasions, although I think it would be great for that too, as long as it was not something formal (black tie). IMO the cross body/shoulder strap helps make it a more casual bag. In a knot, I agree that it would look very formal.


----------



## lkweh

chiisaibunny said:


> With anything. Wore it today with a brown tee and jeans. Yesterday with a black tee and jeans. I wear jeans to work everyday. I actually feel odd carrying the pillow to dinner at a nicer restaurant, but I've done it. The style to me is inherently casual regardless of the finish/color. Guess I'm old fashioned this way, if I dress up, I carry a clutch like the stretch knot or Chanel kiss lock clutch.




Me too! I love carrying cross body bags now that I have two doggies and my hands are always full with leashes. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lkweh

diane278 said:


> I also wear it with anything. Yesterday it was white jeans and a casual silk tunic. But it would work just as well with a knit maxi skirt and tee. I lead a very casual life so I wouldn't have considered it if I could only use it for dressy occasions, although I think it would be great for that too, as long as it was not something formal (black tie). IMO the cross body/shoulder strap helps make it a more casual bag. In a knot, I agree that it would look very formal.




Got it. Thanks for sharing. I am trying to be devil advocate for myself since I already have so many bags &#128522;


----------



## diane278

lkweh said:


> Got it. Thanks for sharing. I am trying to be devil advocate for myself since I already have so many bags &#128522;


Yeah, well, we already know that I failed there and had to seek counsel on another thread! Seems like you have already figured it out.


----------



## dottiebbb

V0N1B2 said:


> Waiting for my car to be serviced yesterday.
> Inspired by Diane and her love of Grey (one of my favourites too).
> A trifecta of Grey with my Matita Goatskin Boston Bag, outfit and matching washroom decor!  (shoes were metallic pewter - lol)



Beautiful bag!  I love the grays with the pop of coral in your necklace.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Waiting for my car to be serviced yesterday.
> 
> Inspired by Diane and her love of Grey (one of my favourites too).
> 
> A trifecta of Grey with my Matita Goatskin Boston Bag, outfit and matching washroom decor!  (shoes were metallic pewter - lol)




Very beautiful! You have great taste [emoji7]


----------



## bellarusa

My daily computer bag


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bellarusa said:


> My daily computer bag




Neat tote!  Looks very sturdy. Is that a zipper on the bottom?  Is it decoration?


----------



## bellarusa

They actually unzip all the way to expand the bag.  I can even create a very slouchy look by only unzip both sides halfway.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bellarusa said:


> They actually unzip all the way to expand the bag.  I can even create a very slouchy look by only unzip both sides halfway.




Really like that!  Looks versatile. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love that tote.  It reminds me of a Mark Cross bag I had for years.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> They actually unzip all the way to expand the bag.  I can even create a very slouchy look by only unzip both sides halfway.



So versatile! love it!


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato veneta.....does anyone know if this treatment ever came out in a pillow bag? I've never seen one, but that's hardly confirmation of its nonexistence. If they're out there, and you have one, be wary of any gray haired woman approaching you....you might be mugged (don't worry, I'll return any items inside...). 

If it ever comes down to you keeping your nuvolato pillow or me getting it, remember 'it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog'.


----------



## preppyboy8671

First BV post here.
Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
Not exactly a bag but will be using my Chain Wallet and Fish Coin purse on this trip.
Wallet is great for trips as you can hook to your jeans.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large Bottega Veneta Aurora - wearing it with new shoes [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> If it ever comes down to you keeping your nuvolato pillow or me getting it, remember 'it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog'.



&#128513; Diane, you are lucky I do not live near you. Otherwise, beware of a 1.78 metres tall masculine woman stalking you whenever you carry your Argento/NLG/Byzantine Pillow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Bottega Veneta Aurora - wearing it with new shoes



very precious color and it goes so well with your new shoes too. Love them!


----------



## lyseiki8

preppyboy8671 said:


> First BV post here.
> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> Not exactly a bag but will be using my Chain Wallet and Fish Coin purse on this trip.
> Wallet is great for trips as you can hook to your jeans.



Happy SGD 50 !!


----------



## lyseiki8

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Bottega Veneta Aurora - wearing it with new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089809



Very nice ..


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128513; Diane, you are lucky I do not live near you. Otherwise, beware of a 1.78 metres tall masculine woman stalking you whenever you carry your Argento/NLG/Byzantine Pillow.


LOL. 

My (modified) Mona Lisa.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> LOL.
> 
> My (modified) Mona Lisa.



I didn't forget about ML but since I had the ML Campana, I figured I shall let it pass.... but you reminded me, I will totally make a move for your Violet Veneta.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you frenziedhandbag and lyseiki8 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Baltic Pleated Veneta


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Baltic Pleated Veneta



Baltic is a truly chameleon color. I love how gray it looks in this pic. I read that the pleats makes it slightly heavier than the usual large, is it really the case?


----------



## bellarusa

My new Atlantic Olimpia in my daily tote.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bellarusa said:


> My new Atlantic Olimpia in my daily tote.




Ohhh, I like what I see but would like a better look. [emoji6]. Can you post more views?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Baltic is a truly chameleon color. I love how gray it looks in this pic. I read that the pleats makes it slightly heavier than the usual large, is it really the case?




It's a bit heavier (almost not noticeable) and more spacious. I think the medium pleated would be the perfect size.


----------



## lkweh

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Bottega Veneta Aurora - wearing it with new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089809




Your shoes look comfy and love it. Is it comfy? My feet are picky


----------



## lkweh

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato veneta.....does anyone know if this treatment ever came out in a pillow bag? I've never seen one, but that's hardly confirmation of its nonexistence. If they're out there, and you have one, be wary of any gray haired woman approaching you....you might be mugged (don't worry, I'll return any items inside...).
> 
> 
> 
> If it ever comes down to you keeping your nuvolato pillow or me getting it, remember 'it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog'.




I never saw one in pillow and I don't think pillow existed at the Nuvolato time. I could be wrong though


----------



## bellarusa

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ohhh, I like what I see but would like a better look. [emoji6]. Can you post more views?



Some pictures here.  

1. Indoor light 
2. Outdoor on a cloudy day 
3. Double the chain 
4. Cross body 

For reference I am 5' 3. Flat shoes in the pictures.


----------



## LouiseCPH

lkweh said:


> Your shoes look comfy and love it. Is it comfy? My feet are picky




Yes, they are very comfortable - I highly recommend www.shoesofprey.com, where you design the shoes yourself and can change heel height and size/width. Great, but also addictive! [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## Juliela

bellarusa said:


> Some pictures here.
> 
> 1. Indoor light
> 2. Outdoor on a cloudy day
> 3. Double the chain
> 4. Cross body
> 
> For reference I am 5' 3. Flat shoes in the pictures.


 
Thanks for sharing these Bellarusa! The Olimpia looks perfect on you!! Congrats


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bellarusa said:


> Some pictures here.
> 
> 1. Indoor light
> 2. Outdoor on a cloudy day
> 3. Double the chain
> 4. Cross body
> 
> For reference I am 5' 3. Flat shoes in the pictures.




Thank you!  That is a lovely bag. I find I'm drawn to bags with the chains. A little extra edge or something.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> My new Atlantic Olimpia in my daily tote.



The double handles Olimpia! I tried this on in Mallow and really loved it. Will love to hear your thoughts after  using it. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's a bit heavier (almost not noticeable) and more spacious. I think the medium pleated would be the perfect size.



Thank you! Another one to think about.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> Some pictures



It looks absolutely gorgeous on you. Congrats on your beautiful purchase. I love that when it is worn crossbody, it actually pairs with casual wear pretty well.


----------



## Orlie

I love this bag on you!  Looks fantastic either way you wear it!.  Congratulations.


----------



## Juliela

My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana -- just happened to coordinate with my Paul Green sandals!


----------



## grietje

Juliela said:


> My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana -- just happened to coordinate with my Paul Green sandals!



Fabuloussssssssssss!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Juliela said:


> My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana -- just happened to coordinate with my Paul Green sandals!




BEAUTIFUL! I need something in this color!


----------



## Mousse

Juliela said:


> My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana -- just happened to coordinate with my Paul Green sandals!




I love Paul Green shoes. They are so comfy. What a nice color match.


----------



## lkweh

LouiseCPH said:


> Yes, they are very comfortable - I highly recommend www.shoesofprey.com, where you design the shoes yourself and can change heel height and size/width. Great, but also addictive! [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151]




Oh no &#128584; thank you for sharing &#128516;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Juliela said:


> My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana



love both the color and the style! simply gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

Juliela said:


> My first BV, much beloved Tourmaline Med Campana -- just happened to coordinate with my Paul Green sandals!


VERY nice!   (A light navy is on my wish list&#8230;..)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bella in Banane now that rainy season seems to be over.


----------



## diane278

Still undecided. One of my pillows to be sure, but which one?


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bella in Banane now that rainy season seems to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093499


 
I made the switch from the New Sand Bella to the Atlantic Bella.

Your Banane is looking really good.  With daily use, the New Sand Bella I have is rapidly becoming a puddle. The straps have stretched or softened significantly.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Still undecided. One of my pillows to be sure, but which one?




Ahhh, love these kind of tough decisions![emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ahhh, love these kind of tough decisions![emoji6]


I went with the ML with the turquoise pins on it....


----------



## boxermom

Back to my Nuvolato. It's showing wear but is so soft and it makes me happy. I still love the original Veneta more than the new one.


----------



## LLANeedle

boxermom said:


> Back to my Nuvolato. It's showing wear but is so soft and it makes me happy. I still love the original Veneta more than the new one.


Hi Boxermom.......I've carried mine since Memorial Day.  It too is showing wear despite being to the spa two years ago.  It the only BV bag I carry that's ever gotten compliments.


----------



## boxermom

LLANeedle said:


> Hi Boxermom.......I've carried mine since Memorial Day.  It too is showing wear despite being to the spa two years ago.  It the only BV bag I carry that's ever gotten compliments.



You're so right!  I know it's the most complimented BV I have. I think one other oldie (a Cervo tote in Poudre--that goes back many years!) got a compliment.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

boxermom said:


> Back to my Nuvolato. It's showing wear but is so soft and it makes me happy. I still love the original Veneta more than the new one.







LLANeedle said:


> Hi Boxermom.......I've carried mine since Memorial Day.  It too is showing wear despite being to the spa two years ago.  It the only BV bag I carry that's ever gotten compliments.




I saw this and the color looks a bit different when compared to the pictures of the beautiful Nuvolato posted here. Did this treatment come in different colors? 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-nuvolato-tie-dye-veneta-i-203005-s-356.html


----------



## boxermom

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I saw this and the color looks a bit different when compared to the pictures of the beautiful Nuvolato posted here. Did this treatment come in different colors?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-nuvolato-tie-dye-veneta-i-203005-s-356.html



The photo looks way more orange than my bag does. Mine has darkened slightly over time. I think it only came in the one color of different tans. Was it called Paille, LLANeedle?


----------



## Mousse

On the road in LA with my Argento grosgrain pillow and L-zip wallet. A stack of BV knot bracelets including my Argento double knot on my wrist.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I saw this and the color looks a bit different when compared to the pictures of the beautiful Nuvolato posted here. Did this treatment come in different colors?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-nuvolato-tie-dye-veneta-i-203005-s-356.html


I agree. I think it might have been cleaned with something that made it darker. There was also a tote for sale at one time that had the same orangey tint to it....  I seem to remember a post some time back where a tpf'er purchased it and then returned it. I'm not 100% positive, but I am fairly sure  since it was around the time I found mine....and I remember a conversation about why it was darker....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I agree. I think it might have been cleaned with something that made it darker. There was also a tote for sale at one time that had the same orangey tint to it....  I seem to remember a post some time back where a tpf'er purchased it and then returned it. I'm not 100% positive, but I am fairly sure  since it was around the time I found mine....and I remember a conversation about why it was darker....



That makes sense.  Maybe the previous owner sprayed some water repellent cleaner over this beautiful bag


----------



## LLANeedle

boxermom said:


> The photo looks way more orange than my bag does. Mine has darkened slightly over time. I think it only came in the one color of different tans. Was it called Paille, LLANeedle?


Yes, it was called paille.  I assumed that the malleries pic was a poor pic.  Mine has actually lightened over time.  The seller, LT bag Lady,  is a PF member and very familiar with BV......if you're interested BV poodle I'd send her an email and ask about the color.


----------



## Orlie

bellarusa said:


> Some pictures here...


 
I keep coming back to drool over your beautiful bag.  Do you mind if I ask whether you have had a chance to wear it?  How do you like it?  Does the chain feel heavy when worn for long periods?  Many thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> Yes, it was called paille.  I assumed that the malleries pic was a poor pic.  Mine has actually lightened over time.  The seller, LT bag Lady,  is a PF member and very familiar with BV......if you're interested BV poodle I'd send her an email and ask about the color.




I was just curious to find out if there were two colors for this treatment.


----------



## grietje

The Atlantic Bella got a workout today.  She was loaded with her normal purse stuff, a big ol' bottle of water, my lunch, a cardigan, and some papers.  What a pretty work horse!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> The Atlantic Bella got a workout today.  She was loaded with her normal purse stuff, a big ol' bottle of water, my lunch, a cardigan, and some papers.  What a pretty work horse!



I saw it in Nero two days ago on a petite lady. She was wearing it with only one strap and the bottom of the bag hit below her hip. The size was generous, a big difference from how it looked when new but wow, a big bottle of water + lunch? That is incredible!!!


----------



## KY bag lady

grietje said:


> The Atlantic Bella got a workout today.  She was loaded with her normal purse stuff, a big ol' bottle of water, my lunch, a cardigan, and some papers.  What a pretty work horse!


 
Is the Atlantic a navy?


----------



## grietje

KY bag lady said:


> Is the Atlantic a navy?



It's a mid range blue leaning towards sapphire.  Here's my reveal of the bag
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bvs-latest-blue-atlantic-and-bella-reveal-901371.html.
I saw in another thread you're looking for a Bella.  What color?  I know of a couple out there.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw it in Nero two days ago on a petite lady. She was wearing it with only one strap and the bottom of the bag hit below her hip. The size was generous, a big difference from how it looked when new but wow, a big bottle of water + lunch? That is incredible!!!



I'm surprised by how much it holds as it's really a medium sized bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

KY bag lady said:


> Is the Atlantic a navy?




I finally got to see Atlantic IRL and it had a deep purple undertone to it. Beautiful color.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> I'm surprised by how much it holds as it's really a medium sized bag.




Been carrying my Bella all week (just switched to Disco today) and it does hold a lot!  One of my favorites.


----------



## bellarusa

Orlie said:


> I keep coming back to drool over your beautiful bag.  Do you mind if I ask whether you have had a chance to wear it?  How do you like it?  Does the chain feel heavy when worn for long periods?  Many thanks in advance for your response.



Thank you all for your compliments.  The bag wears extremely well.  It is incredibly roomy without the boxy of a Chanel jumbo - but can hold about the same amount of stuff.  The chain does feel heavy initially but after a while I hardly notice it. 

I was in Neiman and BV boutique yesterday and took some color comparisons. I like the new light grey but not crazy about it.  I am willing to wait for another grey to come along.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> I was in Neiman and BV boutique yesterday and took some color comparisons. I like the new light grey but not crazy about it.



Thank you for the color comparisons. The same color in different styles really offers a different kind of look altogether. Imo, the Bella looks really lovely in NLG but I feel the small Olympia looks more outstanding in Atlantic &/or Mallow. I also like Argento with it's silverish & purple tones.


----------



## KY bag lady

grietje said:


> It's a mid range blue leaning towards sapphire.  Here's my reveal of the bag
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bvs-latest-blue-atlantic-and-bella-reveal-901371.html.
> I saw in another thread you're looking for a Bella.  What color?  I know of a couple out there.


 
I wear warm tones and a lot of navy, I was thinking of a brighter blue.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Switched to Disco for date night. [emoji3]


----------



## bellarusa

Buckeyemommy said:


> Switched to Disco for date night. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098131



Gorgeous!


----------



## Orlie

bellarusa said:


> Thank you all for your compliments.  The bag wears extremely well.  It is incredibly roomy without the boxy of a Chanel jumbo - but can hold about the same amount of stuff.  The chain does feel heavy initially but after a while I hardly notice it.
> 
> I was in Neiman and BV boutique yesterday and took some color comparisons. I like the new light grey but not crazy about it.  I am willing to wait for another grey to come along.


 
Thank you for your thoughts!  I am also surprised by how much it fits, and I like how it has two compartment.  I think I may be getting one of these...


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Switched to Disco for date night. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098131




What a great bag from your Chicago visit.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Switched to Disco for date night. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098131




Very pretty. 

I asked my SA why she never showed me this treatment/color [emoji36][emoji58] She's now ordering one in for me. She said there were only 7 left in the states.  Hope you don't mind me being a bag twins.just can't get this beautiful bag out of my head since I saw your reveal.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I asked my SA why she never showed me this treatment/color [emoji36][emoji58] She's now ordering one in for me. She said there were only 7 left in the states.  Hope you don't mind me being a bag twins.just can't get this beautiful bag out of my head since I saw your reveal.




Really?  Only 7 left?  I had no idea. I would love to be bag Twins!

Got lots of compliments and the cross body was so convenient.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bellarusa said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks!  Love the versatility of this bag. I switched to cross body and never knew it was there.


----------



## jburgh

Argento Pillow!


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Argento Pillow!




Me too !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Switched to Disco for date



Love this! and I agree with you, once its worn crossbody, I hardly noticed its existence.


----------



## rainscarrot

Sunday brunch time


----------



## Buckeyemommy

rainscarrot said:


> Sunday brunch time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099914




Lovely. Enjoy brunch!


----------



## missbellamama

My "first " BV,  new to me brick cervo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rainscarrot said:


> Sunday brunch time



Looking fab! both you and your bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Purple is my black. Medium Mona Lisa Campana with Keds sneakers. Adore how roomy and light this bag is.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple is my black. Medium Mona Lisa Campana with Keds sneakers. Adore how roomy and light this bag is.



Beautiful bag.  Cool sneakers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful bag.  Cool sneakers.



Thank you J!


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple is my black. Medium Mona Lisa Campana with Keds sneakers. Adore how roomy and light this bag is.


 
Fab outfit! I'm recalling we are about the same height and build--especially with our swimmer shoulders.  I'm getting very tempted by the medium Campana.  So you like it with your frame?  I thought it might be too small for me.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple is my black. Medium Mona Lisa Campana with Keds sneakers. Adore how roomy and light this bag is.


Oooh, purple and silver. What a great combination.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple is my black. Medium Mona Lisa Campana with Keds sneakers. Adore how roomy and light this bag is.



Very cute! And I love your nails!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Fab outfit! I'm recalling we are about the same height and build--especially with our swimmer shoulders.  I'm getting very tempted by the medium Campana.  So you like it with your frame?  I thought it might be too small for me.



Thank you G! I really love how BV goes with casual wear. I really think the medium campana is a very good size and just right for our frame. It is not too big but nor is it too small. Plus the fact that it is spacious meant that it can be a work bag too. Which color are you eyeing it in, may I ask?




V0N1B2 said:


> Oooh, purple and silver. What a great combination.



Thank you Von! One of my favourite combi. &#128522;



Phiomega said:


> Very cute! And I love your nails!



My friend commented the same of the medium campana, that it is a cute bag even though she does not enjoy BV. You have a sharp eye! My other obsession is collecting little bottles of the rainbow... aka nail polish. &#128518;


----------



## zooba

Conference haul wallet Yoilk Paille Nuvolato- which will work as a casual clutch in a pinch


----------



## Mousse

Argento gros grain pillow and L-Zip coin purse.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you G! I really love how BV goes with casual wear. I really think the medium campana is a very good size and just right for our frame. It is not too big but nor is it too small. Plus the fact that it is spacious meant that it can be a work bag too. Which color are you eyeing it in, may I ask?



Nero actually.  Not very exciting.  In the resale market, Yoogis has a nice deep green but I keep thinking the black would be a good basic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Nero actually.  Not very exciting.  In the resale market, Yoogis has a nice deep green but I keep thinking the black would be a good basic.



I saw that green and it is pretty. I think Nero is practical and beautiful in its own right. A black bag just can't go wrong.


----------



## diane278

Argento pillow


----------



## pm0964

My new light grey mini-messenger


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

pm0964 said:


> My new light grey mini-messenger


Cool!  Do you have a picture?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Argento pillow




Argento pillow again. BTW, Diane: I bought a dress today that really compliments argento. Will wear it to the Sausalito art festival gala in a couple of weeks.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Argento pillow again. BTW, Diane: I bought a dress today that really compliments argento. Will wear it to the Sausalito art festival gala in a couple of weeks.


I'm loving mine and it's beginning to soften up nicely. Looks great with my Elsa Peretti jewelry. I'm thinking it's going to work just as well with my Navaho pieces that I haven't worn in awhile. Time to dig them out and try them.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento Rete Tote.


----------



## pm0964

Miss_FancyBags, here is the pic of my new light grey mini messenger.

Just love the color!


----------



## pm0964

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Cool!  Do you have a picture?


Posted pic - but did not know how to tag you in the reply


----------



## Buckeyemommy

pm0964 said:


> Miss_FancyBags, here is the pic of my new light grey mini messenger.
> 
> Just love the color!




That is nice!  I didn't see this color when in the shop. Really like it.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

pm0964 said:


> Miss_FancyBags, here is the pic of my new light grey mini messenger.
> 
> Just love the color!


I love her -she's so pretty in the sun!


----------



## pm0964

Thank you


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato


----------



## Mousse

Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pm0964 said:


> Miss_FancyBags, here is the pic of my new light grey mini messenger.



It looks absolutely fabulous!




Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.



Adore the treatment on this!


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore the treatment on this!




It's a fantastic bag and it has softened beautifully. I don't wear it very often because I don't have a lot of blue in my wardrobe. Thinking that I need to bring in more blues. When I was a preppy growing up in Boston I wore a lot of blue. I do up the preppy look when I travel back East for biz. Will most likely carry her when I go back to Boston in a couple of weeks.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.
> View attachment 3105858


She's looking very pretty! I'm still carrying my argento.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> It's a fantastic bag and it has softened beautifully. I don't wear it very often because I don't have a lot of blue in my wardrobe. Thinking that I need to bring in more blues. When I was a preppy growing up in Boston I wore a lot of blue.



I know what you mean. I never wore blue when I was a teen and yet I don blue more than anything else in recent years. I love how electrifying this blue looks, so bold. I am sure it is a head turner.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. I never wore blue when I was a teen and yet I don blue more than anything else in recent years. I love how electrifying this blue looks, so bold. I am sure it is a head turner.


I was lucky enough to see Mousse's bag when she first got it. Even before it was broken in, I could see the treatment detail so clearly. I keep hoping that a pre-loved one will come up for sale in a medium. (The day I found my nuvolato taught me that anything is possible...)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> (The day I found my nuvolato taught me that anything is possible...)



I will remember this and exercise patience in my hunt.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I was lucky enough to see Mousse's bag when she first got it. Even before it was broken in, I could see the treatment detail so clearly. I keep hoping that a pre-loved one will come up for sale in a medium. (The day I found my nuvolato taught me that anything is possible...)



I so want a large Nuvolato. I missed a really nice one earlier this year on Malleries. My opportunity will come...


----------



## Mousse

A repeat on my Electrique Minionde with the sparkly Ciele stud earrings I picked up at the Melrose Place boutique a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will remember this and exercise patience in my hunt.


I'd recommend that you let the rest of us know what you are looking for. That's how I ended up with my nuvolato. Tpf'ers probably got tired of my complaining. It went on for at least a year....


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I so want a large Nuvolato. I missed a really nice one earlier this year on Malleries. My opportunity will come...


I'm keeping my eyes peeled for one.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I'd recommend that you let the rest of us know what you are looking for. That's how I ended up with my nuvolato. Tpf'ers probably got tired of my complaining. It went on for at least a year....



I am hunting for a large Pillow. There is a New Sauge on my radar now, at a good price, brand new. It seems to work with most of my outfits but I know it will be a chore to maintain. That is the only drawback, though I am still considering it. Meanwhile, I am checking to see if there ever was a gray or I will be equally happy to find a Quetsche.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am hunting for a large Pillow. There is a New Sauge on my radar now, at a good price, brand new. It seems to work with most of my outfits but I know it will be a chore to maintain. That is the only drawback, though I am still considering it. Meanwhile, I am checking to see if there ever was a gray or I will be equally happy to find a Quetsche.




I too like the New Sauge but try to go with darker colors for cross bodies. I tend to wear with jeans and worry about color transfer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I too like the New Sauge but try to go with darker colors for cross bodies. I tend to wear with jeans and worry about color transfer.



The same worries me. There, I have said it. Looks like it is a no-no to New Sauge. The hunt continues...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> The same worries me. There, I have said it. Looks like it is a no-no to New Sauge. The hunt continues...




Sorry [emoji17]. I think the Bella looks great in light colors and would be amazing in new Sauge. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sorry [emoji17]. I think the Bella looks great in light colors and would be amazing in new Sauge. [emoji6]



Don't be sorry. It helps to have another opinion. I wear jeans mostly too and if I purchased it, it meant I need to be in white jeans or very light denim most of the time and that might not be practical given kids activities are usually a grubby and sweaty affair. I agree about the Bella, it will be beautiful!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bella in new sauge would be great and it is not anywhere near your jeans like the Pillow would be. I think it should be okay.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Bella in new sauge would be great and it is not anywhere near your jeans like the Pillow would be. I think it should be okay.



I think so too... you have reminded me of the small Iron that I seemed to have forgotten about. Ample space, sits nicely on the shoulder, zippered closure. It looks more casual but perhaps I won't need to worry so much about weight (large pillow),potential boxiness of the Bella (on my huge frame), non dye transfer since it is a shoulder bag, more color options since there is now plenty to choose from.. *thinking....


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gold baby bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag



Loving BV's gold, bronze, copper... Always elegant, always stunning.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag




Beautiful!!


----------



## grietje

I'm alternating Bella bags.  Back to the New Sand.
I used my NLG large Rete rotate this weekend to visit my sister.


----------



## Mousse

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag




That is such a classic BV.


----------



## diane278

I'm on my way to see my mother (3 hrs away) and the nuvolato told me she wants to go along. She loves road trips....


----------



## casseyelsie

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag




That gold color is stunning!


----------



## zooba

Large Campana I need to send it out for spa treatment. Corners are showing signs of abuse


----------



## grietje

zooba said:


> Large Campana I need to send it out for spa treatment. Corners are showing signs of abuse



What a great bag!  Is it much lighter than the woven Campana?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag




Very pretty!  Love this little bag.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving BV's gold, bronze, copper... Always elegant, always stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful!!





Mousse said:


> That is such a classic BV.





casseyelsie said:


> That gold color is stunning!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Very pretty!  Love this little bag.



Thank you!  It's easy to carry during the day and just the right amount of gold.  Margarita  (spelling) Missoni carries her as an evening bag and it looks so good with Missoni knits.


----------



## annie9999

zooba said:


> Large Campana I need to send it out for spa treatment. Corners are showing signs of abuse




great bag.  i love the catalano leather.


----------



## atlantique

My Bella Tote in New Sand


----------



## atlantique

zooba said:


> Large Campana I need to send it out for spa treatment. Corners are showing signs of abuse


 
Very special and beautiful bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

atlantique said:


> My Bella Tote in New Sand




Love this bag!  I don't have any "repeats" but this is one I'd gladly do again in another color.


----------



## ExBagHag

atlantique said:


> My Bella Tote in New Sand




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## zooba

grietje said:


> What a great bag!  Is it much lighter than the woven Campana?



Thank you I love it- not sure it's been a long time since I compared the two styles.



annie9999 said:


> great bag.  i love the catalano leather.



It's so durable and hearty.  I have the medium and large campana in catalano.  They are my workhorse bags. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> My Bella Tote in New Sand



Beautiful!


----------



## Orlie

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag



Beautiful.  Thank you for the close up photo--I never knew it has the lovely texture!


----------



## Orlie

atlantique said:


> My Bella Tote in New Sand





grietje said:


> I'm alternating Bella bags.  Back to the New Sand.



Sigh. I just love New Sand, especially how well it goes with the brunito hardware.  I wish I could somehow carry a bag in this color without fretting about it getting dirty.  Alas, I have to stick with dark colors.


----------



## grietje

Orlie said:


> Sigh. I just love New Sand, especially how well it goes with the brunito hardware.  I wish I could somehow carry a bag in this color without fretting about it getting dirty.  Alas, I have to stick with dark colors.



I'm telling you, I DO NOT BABY my bags.  At all.  They go on the ground, get tossed around.  I'm not careless but I am definitely not careful. And I checked my new Sand Bella today as part of commenting on another post and there is no sign of wear!  It's softened but the corners look great!  Do consider the color!  It's fabulous and fret-less!


----------



## atlantique

I agree!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

multi color snakeskin stretch knot


----------



## diane278

Argento pillow


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Orlie said:


> Beautiful.  Thank you for the close up photo--I never knew it has the lovely texture!


Yes! Thank you!  The gold baby does have a similar texture look to the grosgrains but I found it wears better than the armatura I once owned. Can you believe this bag retailed for around $560 back in the day??!  I think it's nearing $1k now!


----------



## Orlie

grietje said:


> I'm telling you, I DO NOT BABY my bags. It's fabulous and fret-less!





atlantique said:


> I agree!!



You have given me confidence in considering a light colored shoulder bag!  I will go try it on!  Thank you!


----------



## atlantique

Orlie said:


> You have given me confidence in considering a light colored shoulder bag!  I will go try it on!  Thank you!



New Sand is really not sensible! I'm not a light color bag fan, because I hate it if my bags shown signs of wear on the corners!

But I'm very surprised how good my Bella in New Sand looks after a few weeks of wearing it. I like this color very much! Go for it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Took my little summer beauty to the movies last night.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Took my little summer beauty to the movies last night.
> 
> View attachment 3122111




Oooh that's pretty. What color is it?


----------



## bellarusa

Daily use after about 3 weeks. Against black pants under indoor florescent light.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Oooh that's pretty. What color is it?




Thanks. 

It's a Noce.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Took my little summer beauty to the movies last night.



Gorgeous! Its warm tone is so appealing. Hope you enjoyed the movie. 




bellarusa said:


> Daily use after about 3 weeks. Against black pants under indoor florescent light.



So beautiful. Love Atlantic's purple undertones.


----------



## diane278

I have been carrying the Argento pillow since Friday.


----------



## Mousse

Me too. Argento  pillow since Friday with a diversion to my SO Plum Ostrich stretch knot on Friday evening.


----------



## avocado1

bellarusa said:


> Daily use after about 3 weeks. Against black pants under indoor florescent light.


Is that an Olympia? So beautiful.


----------



## bellarusa

avocado1 said:


> Is that an Olympia? So beautiful.



Yes it is.  I really like it a lot.


----------



## diane278

Still carrying my Argento pillow. Meant to change but the service memo came on in my car and I managed to get an afternoon appt.


----------



## Stansy

I am using my brand-new large Veneta in camel that I got today to reward myself for an important milestone that I accomplished.
What a great bag!


----------



## avocado1

Thanks for your reply. I saw a review for the Olimpia (at the Saks website, I think), that the chains are a problem. It said that they get a lot of wear and tear pretty quickly as they rub on metal when you convert from double to single strap...I'd like to hear your experience. It certainly is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Stansy

Again my new companion:


----------



## diane278

I don't know yet, as I'm not dressed yet. But today I WILL change my bag. Getting lazy about changing bags is an issue I am trying to overcome.


----------



## Orlie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Took my little summer beauty to the movies last night.



I just love this photo.  The details.  Beautiful!


----------



## Orlie

bellarusa said:


> Daily use after about 3 weeks. Against black pants under indoor florescent light.



Okay.  Every time you post a photo of this bag, it makes me smile, and makes me run into my closet to hug mine and try it on again!  Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## diane278

Changing into my medium violet veneta. She's somewhat of an orphan...


----------



## LLANeedle

Large Safari Veneta for the weekend.


----------



## Stansy

Black Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow.


----------



## grietje

I'm not sure!  I'm headed to SF in about an hour. Will shop downtown for a bit and then head over to my hotel and hang out.  I've got the swim at 7 tomorrow.  I'm thinking pillow and even though I'm going casual, I may bust out the Ayers tourmaline pillow.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Tourmaline ayers tote


----------



## NYCgirl

Violet knot and argento card case on date night.


----------



## Orlie

Apple picking with ebano reissue pyramid worn crossbody.


----------



## beautyfullday

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gold baby bag


 


pretty color


----------



## grietje

Atlantic Bella.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

beautyfullday said:


> pretty color


Thank you!  I'm still carrying this one...I should change out bags but this gold baby is so easy to carry.


----------



## Stansy

Left the house w/o the Smily purse, came home with it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> Violet knot and argento card case on date night.



Stunning pieces!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Left the house w/o the Smily purse, came home with it



That Smiley purse is adorable and your bag looks so soft.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Veneta in Cobalt


----------



## NYCgirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning pieces!




Thanks!


----------



## buonobi

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Veneta in Cobalt



THIS BLUE!!


----------



## diane278

NLG medium veneta


----------



## frenziedhandbag

buonobi said:


> THIS BLUE!!



It appears bright under bright light but subtle once indoors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> NLG medium veneta



NLG, my fav gray... and I have nothing in it.


----------



## grietje

Quick change back to the New Sand Bella because it matched my grey outfit better than Atlantic.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> NLG, my fav gray... and I have nothing in it.


I have both a medium veneta and a pillow in NLG and they are the two most used bags in my collection&#8230;.It's my favorite gray, too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Nero pillow.


----------



## grietje

Ardoise pillow went to the USC/Stanfrod game last night.


----------



## Classy_Bags

My mini messenger in Atlantic!  A pop of blue always cheers me up.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento large rete tote came with me to my shopping spree


----------



## Orlie

grietje said:


> Ardoise pillow went to the USC/Stanfrod game last night.


 
Ah--you _need_ a red pillow.


----------



## grietje

Orlie said:


> Ah--you _need_ a red pillow.



I do!  Is. Hoping the red for SS2016 is the right shade!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bella in banane for the work week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

Atlantic Bella, although it doesn't match today's outfit that well. Ran out of time to change bags.


----------



## liquid_room

Tourmaline large campana.  getting v slouchy and soft, love it!


----------



## grietje

Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!


Enjoy! How about a Bella family photo sometime?

I am on day 6 of a 7 day stay with my mom. Even I am getting tired of my NLG veneta. Time to go home and change bags.


----------



## Mousse

My new BV love... The official reveal will be posted this evening.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!



Three Bellas! It just goes to show how well this style is working for you. A thought had been on my mind lately. Being a BV newbie, I guess I am at the stage of wanting to explore various styles both new and old. The old Veneta had proven to work very well for me and I already have two (a cobalt and carmino) but the idea of getting another in a classic color is very tempting. If it works, why not, right? Hmmm....


----------



## Orlie

grietje said:


> Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!




Yay!  Love the black bella.  It's my next black bag.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!




Nice!

I'm debating between a tourmaline Bella and the New Sand but I remember you talked about how well your New Sand Bella works for your grey outfits...


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> Inaugural outing of my new Nero Bella!  (That's right I'm up to three of these bags!)  She's been handing for the past few days so the straps can stretch a bit.  Gosh, she is pretty!


congratulations.  i am in love with bv nero.  glad the bella is working so well for you.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Three Bellas! It just goes to show how well this style is working for you.


 
I really wanted to try to like another style as much.  I had thought the small Rete (too small) and medium Campana (too small).  I was ready to buy an original large Veneta but I realized I just like the Bella and it works for me.  I think variety is good but it has to be balanced with what works for you as an individual. 



Orlie said:


> Yay!  Love the black bella.  It's my next black bag.


 
Nice!



BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm debating between a tourmaline Bella and the New Sand but I remember you talked about how well your New Sand Bella works for your grey outfits...


 
You can't go wrong with either color but knowing your style (Rocker) and what you've tired off (I've seen your gorgeous large Iron), I think tourmaline would be the best bet.



annie9999 said:


> congratulations.  i am in love with bv nero.  glad the bella is working so well for you.


 
I am too but I wish it did for you as well.  Like my earlier comment to Frenzied, it has to work...


----------



## pm0964

My new tourmaline Bella! Thank you  grietje for the great advice before I purchased.


----------



## Mousse

Argento Pillow. I participated in the Oakland, CA American Heart Association walk today with my company's team. It was a breeze carrying her as a cross body. Got in almost 13K steps on the walk.


----------



## grietje

pm0964 said:


> My new tourmaline Bella! Thank you  grietje for the great advice before I purchased.



Yay!  Here's to it getting smooshy and you having lots of adventures!


----------



## grietje

pm0964 said:


> My new tourmaline Bella! Thank you  grietje for the great advice before I purchased.





Mousse said:


> Argento Pillow. I participated in the Oakland, CA American Heart Association walk today with my company's team. It was a breeze carrying her as a cross body. Got in almost 13K steps on the walk.



Strong work!  You are go go go!


----------



## buonobi

My Small Iron Bag is with me today.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
Happy Friday Everyone!!![emoji8]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I really wanted to try to like another style as much. I think variety is good but it has to be balanced with what works.



Very good advice and I fully agree. As much as I enjoy variety, functionality is still top priority for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

buonobi said:


> My Small Iron Bag is with me today.
> Happy Friday Everyone!!!



TGIF and your Nero small Iron looks fabulous!


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> I am too but *I wish it did for you as well.*  Like my earlier comment to Frenzied, it has to work...




thanks i wish it did too, it is great when you find a style that really works.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cervo hobo in electrique.


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cervo hobo in electrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142120




Nice. Electrique really pops in Cervo.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cervo hobo in electrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142120




Yummy!


----------



## grietje

The Nero Bella is back at it.  She needs to get broken in.


----------



## Mousse

Large nappa crystal cabat. She needs a bunch of breaking in. Just love her edginess!


----------



## Mousse

My fever Cervo hobo came out for a spin today. I was in a feisty red mood.


----------



## abs678

Pillow bag in Brunito! Goes with everything!


----------



## flower71

My Cervo hobo in  ebano . I have been wearing mine for a month... Love the leather


----------



## flower71




----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## BV_fan

My maroon maxi veneta. It has slouched beautifully (bought in 2012)


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo Hobo today; tomorrow I'm switching to my large Nappa Crystal Cabat and Argento zip wallet in honor of National Handbag Day.


----------



## krawford

I have been carrying a recent purchase. The Intrecciato Napa zip around wallet in Nero.  I have always carried zip around wallets, but this is the more slimline zip wallet.  It holds everything I need and feels great in the hand.  I bought this exact wallet earlier in the year in camel and loved it so much I decided to get it in Nero for Fall/Winter.  I consider this the perfect wallet.  Sorry I don't have a picture, but it on the BV website.


----------



## diane278

medium violet veneta


----------



## LLANeedle

This one!  I finally  put the safari Veneta away for a long winter's nap and this lovely made it's debut over the weekend.  It might just become my most favored bag.  It's so easy to carry....shoulder friendly......easy to access inside and it carries when I need.  Now let's hope BV doesn't mess with this style.  After BV ruined the Veneta, I never expected to purchase another one of their bags.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche baseball hobo


----------



## diane278

Medium violet Veneta. Trying to soften her up. From 2010 but too much time on a closet shelf has left her stiff.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche baseball hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157377




Lovely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LLANeedle said:


> It might just become my most favored bag.  It's so easy to carry....shoulder friendly......easy to access inside.



Love a functional and comfortable bag anytime. 




BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche baseball hobo.



Each time I see yours, I wish I had one! It is just so pretty!




diane278 said:


> Medium violet Veneta



Violet is gorgeous!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> L
> Each time I see yours, I wish I had one! It is just so pretty!




Can't blame you [emoji6][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can't blame you&#65039;



I know it does not need a new home as of now but in future if it does, you know who to PM. &#128521;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know it does not need a new home as of now but in future if it does, you know who to PM. [emoji6]




Just penciled you on my list [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just penciled you on my list



l hope I am head of the queue.


----------



## Mousse

My SO stretch knot is going out for 'Za tonight with DH! Our authentic pizza guys at Vito's will be swooning over her...


----------



## casseyelsie

Mousse said:


> My SO stretch knot is going out for 'Za tonight with DH! Our authentic pizza guys at Vito's will be swooning over her...




WOW!!! That is truly beautifulllll [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Mousse said:


> My SO stretch knot is going out for 'Za tonight with DH! Our authentic pizza guys at Vito's will be swooning over her...




Hi Mousse, can u pls share pic of what can fit inside?  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline ayers disco.


----------



## Mousse

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Mousse, can u pls share pic of what can fit inside?  TIA [emoji8]




I can fit my iPhone 5s without the case, a small BV zip coin purse, keys and a lipstick.


----------



## casseyelsie

Mousse said:


> I can fit my iPhone 5s without the case, a small BV zip coin purse, keys and a lipstick.




Thanks Mousse, Oh....that clutch is not meant for bigger size smartphone [emoji19]


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

Still Nero Bella but I am also wearing my blue and black floral BV silk scarf


----------



## BV_fan

My "new to me" nero Pyramid, with a new longer strap to wear cross body (same design as the old one) and a light green cashmere/silk scarf that I got a the BV sample sale (for $50!)
It's so cold in NYC


----------



## Izzy48

What beautiful bags you all have! Congrats to all for such great choices!


----------



## LouiseCPH

This large veneta black - would it be called cervo?


----------



## Mousse

Large nappa crystal cabat on her way from SJC to PHX.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Large nappa crystal cabat on her way from SJC to PHX.
> View attachment 3164958



Outstanding!!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mousse said:


> Large nappa crystal cabat on her way from SJC to PHX.
> View attachment 3164958




This is truly beautiful!


----------



## diane278

I'm hoping to stay home today....and carry nothing. If that plan goes awry, I'll be carrying my NLG veneta.


----------



## keepall89

Mousse said:


> Large nappa crystal cabat on her way from SJC to PHX.
> View attachment 3164958



Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline ayers disco.




Still...


----------



## jburgh

Still the nero/ebano Torchon... love this bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Ebano Olimpia to go to church today... A bag that can dress up anything.... 

And LC SLH in cedar to carry my song books at the back...


----------



## boxermom

Ebano large Veneta--the classic version. It's quite worn and so broken-in that when I wear it I'm barely aware it's on my shoulder. That's one of my favorite things about BV unstructured bags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV croc knot


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow while out and about on our last day in Sedona. Love it here in the desert.


----------



## Miss World

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche baseball hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157377



This is such a perfect hobo style bag. It looks modern and stylish and the leather looks amazing!! I want, I want


----------



## Love Of My Life

My nero cabat..


----------



## EconomyBooster

Maroon Large Veneta, I love this color in the Fall!!


----------



## Mousse

My Quetsche Cervo hobo. She is a wonderful BV neutral color.


----------



## diane278

Medium veneta in NLG.


----------



## Izzy48

Miss World said:


> This is such a perfect hobo style bag. It looks modern and stylish and the leather looks amazing!! I want, I want



It is beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Veneta in Russet. Thx to the recent sale (ugh. Must. Sell. One. NOW [emoji5]&#65039;. One in, one out).


----------



## grietje

Striped Cabat


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Veneta in Russet. Thx to the recent sale (ugh. Must. Sell. One. NOW [emoji5]&#65039;. One in, one out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196760




Oh~ very lovely under the natural light. Very cool!


----------



## Orlie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Veneta in Russet. Thx to the recent sale (ugh. Must. Sell. One. NOW [emoji5]&#65039;. One in, one out)...




Beautiful!  Perfect for the season.  In certain lights, it reminds me of appia (I had a hard time telling the difference in the store).  Good reminder to switch my bag.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I carried my Cooper ostrich Belly.  LOVE it.


----------



## diane278

Changing back from ardoise veneta to ardoise pillow.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I carried my Cooper ostrich Belly.  LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 3202964


I'm starting to have a serious crush on the ostrich treatment.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Ebano Bella for work today - decided to carry this after I read on the site about the demise of this classic color &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## atlantique

Mini Roma in Nero, I love it so much!


----------



## GoStanford

Bagcoolie said:


> Ebano Bella for work today - decided to carry this after I read on the site about the demise of this classic color &#55357;&#56873;




How do you mean - is Ebano no longer being made for the Bella??


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> How do you mean - is Ebano no longer being made for the Bella??


 The color itself has been discontinued.  Sad indeed.


----------



## krawford

grietje said:


> The color itself has been discontinued.  Sad indeed.


 Ebano has been discontinued????


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> Ebano has been discontinued????



JBurgh first broke the news.  Espresso has replaced Ebano.


----------



## floodette

grietje said:


> JBurgh first broke the news. Espresso has replaced Ebano.


They discontinue ebano!!!!!

Gosh, this is too scary! I thought it is BV's signature color??


----------



## Diorlvlover

floodette said:


> They discontinue ebano!!!!!
> 
> Gosh, this is too scary! I thought it is BV's signature color??




I cannot believe this!! I also thought ebano is BV's signature color.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My new-to-me Ossidato Rame cervo hobo


----------



## avocado1

Medium Veneta for the last two weeks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Absolutely in love.


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> JBurgh first broke the news.  Espresso has replaced Ebano.


Can someone who has seen both please compare ebano and espresso.  May I just say that BV  has been irritating me lately with their changes.


----------



## news2me

Someone has already mentioned that Espresso is darker than Ebano but I just want to add that Ebano has more of a red dye so that the leather on those rubbed corners has a brick tone to it while in Espresso the underside looks grayish.  Both are nice colors but I am sad to hear that Ebano has been discontinued.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

avocado1 said:


> Medium Veneta for the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love.




What color is this?  Very pretty. Reminds me of russet?


----------



## avocado1

Thanks! It is probably called a russet. Or a dark tan. Not sure if the official name of the color. Will get back if I can find out.


----------



## grietje

Giving the Striped Cabat a break and carrying the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo. I suspect I'll carry this for the remainder of the holidays--it's so easy and comfortable!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Met friends for afternoon tea so I carried my  nero croc knot


----------



## krawford

hotshot said:


> Met friends for afternoon tea so I carried my  nero croc knot


 Oh I so wish I had my nero croc knot!!!  I sold it a few years ago and regret it so!!!  I saw the stretch croc knot on SAKS website and was tempted since I have a iPhone 6 plus now.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

krawford said:


> Oh I so wish I had my nero croc knot!!!  I sold it a few years ago and regret it so!!!  I saw the stretch croc knot on SAKS website and was tempted since I have a iPhone 6 plus now.




I don't think the 6 plus would fit [emoji20]


----------



## diane278

I'm tucking a pillow bag into my cabat for a trip an hour north. I'm taking Christmas gifts to my fake grandchildren. (Their father and I have been friends for over thirty years.) I may not need the pillow but we often end up running errands and going out to eat while hanging out and I may not want to carry the cabat out into the crowds. Besides, my pillow bags "shamed" me about ignoring them. I'm trying to keep peace in the BV family around here.....


----------



## new_to_lv

BV Cervo in Fever!! My X-mas bag [emoji318]&#127996;[emoji318]&#127996;


----------



## jmcadon

Armature Veneta


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Traveling with my Argento tote and Quetsche cervo hobo.


----------



## ExBagHag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Traveling with my Argento tote and Quetsche cervo hobo.
> View attachment 3219542




Gorgeous combo.  Love.


----------



## grietje

Still the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo.  She's perfect on this dark, grey, cold, wet day.


----------



## bagreedy

Used my Fraise miniode large Veneta and black knot over the werkdnd


----------



## diane278

My Peltro cabat. I just can't put her away.....


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow, Argento L-Zip wallet, Violet with clear PVC lanyard, Byzantine drop earrings, and a BV bracelet stack. Dang, it was a super BV ensemble to brighten the day. All protected under my rain coat.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Argento pillow, Argento L-Zip wallet, Violet with clear PVC lanyard, Byzantine drop earrings, and a BV bracelet stack. Dang, it was a super BV ensemble to brighten the day. All protected under my rain coat.


Grays and purples.....one of my favorite combinations....


----------



## bagreedy




----------



## bmk33

Shadow brick


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat.
> View attachment 3225897



Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## pm0964

Agree, your Ottone cabat is gorgeous!


----------



## krawford

What she said


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Sand Madras Sfumato Seamless Tote


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sand Madras Sfumato Seamless Tote
> View attachment 3242371



You have two of these beauties now?!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> You have two of these beauties now?!




This satisfied my desire for a light colored purse [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> You have two of these beauties now?!




What she said!?  Lol


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Parachute in Quetsche


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Parachute in Quetsche




That's my #1 favorite color [emoji7]


----------



## krawford

Pulled out my beloved large Nero Veneta.  I have had it several years and it still is in excellent condition.


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo hobo.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's my #1 favorite color [emoji7]




It is a classy color for sure. I'm not usually drawn to purples or pinks but this is just beautiful. I was blown away when I saw it. It's really hard to describe. And the leather on this is the softest I've ever seen. Almost like velvet. I love feeling it. I'm not familiar with the different leathers so not sure if that's it. 

I don't think I've ever posted a pic either. Will try to get one in the color reference thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero San Marco


----------



## mahalagirl

Dark brown sloane


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo Hobo. I carried it to the Fancy Food Show at Moscone. It's amazing how many samples I was able to tuck inside.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Bagcoolie

Large shadow embroidered large Veneta in Atlantic. Each time I carry it, it rains &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano convertible.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat on the way to Costa Mesa, La Jolla and then Palm Springs.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat on the way to Costa Mesa, La Jolla and then Palm Springs.
> View attachment 3246145



Yummy picture!


----------



## reddfoxx1

avocado1 said:


> Medium Veneta for the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love.


twinsies!


----------



## bagreedy

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat on the way to Costa Mesa, La Jolla and then Palm Springs.
> View attachment 3246145




So pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ash croc stretch knot


----------



## lyseiki8

I am using my "Iron" today.  While the common complaint for "pillow" owners here that the strap is too long, the MEDIUM iron strap is too short for over the shoulder.  So, with one of my H twillies, I lengthened the strap and I am a happy camper now.    Just to share.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lyseiki8 said:


> I am using my "Iron" today.



Brilliant idea to use a twilly and you tied it so beautifully too. I will try it with my small Iron. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lyseiki8

frenziedhandbag said:


> Brilliant idea to use a twilly and you tied it so beautifully too. I will try it with my small Iron. Thanks for sharing.


  You might see someone carrying this same bag from next week in your little sunny island visiting her DD and SIL.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lyseiki8 said:


> You might see someone carrying this same bag from next week in your little sunny island visiting her DD and SIL.



I will be sure to say HI when I see you.  Have a wonderful vacay here, though it's raining quite a fair bit. Strong winds too.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat on the way to Costa Mesa, La Jolla and then Palm Springs.
> View attachment 3246145


That's a gorgeous photo.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero San Marco


----------



## Mousse

On our way again from San Jose to Palm Springs. My Quetsche Cervo hobo is enjoying the company of a very special BV SS 2012 bracelet I brought home from Cabazon on Saturday.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Using my safari maxi today :sly:


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Bella


----------



## bagreedy

Argento rete.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> On our way again from San Jose to Palm Springs. My Quetsche Cervo hobo is enjoying the company of a very special BV SS 2012 bracelet



That bracelet is so pretty! Congrats on your find.


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> That bracelet is so pretty! Congrats on your find.




It's divine. I just took better pix and will post the official reveal tonight.


----------



## diane278

Tomorrow it will be the nuvolato tote.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Tomorrow it will be the nuvolato tote.


A great find......I've always admired that bag.....enjoy


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My new-to-me ebano original ball bag. It's so easy to carry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gold baby bag


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo hobo and two bracelets from SS 2012. I found another beauty this afternoon at Cabazon that I could not resist because it is a perfect compliment to the nappa Crystal Cabat. My biz trips to Palm Springs are turning into BV enablers.


----------



## bagreedy

Mousse said:


> Quetsche Cervo hobo and two bracelets from SS 2012. I found another beauty this afternoon at Cabazon that I could not resist because it is a perfect compliment to the nappa Crystal Cabat. My biz trips to Palm Springs are turning into BV enablers.




I'd love to see what you picked up


----------



## Mousse

bagreedy said:


> I'd love to see what you picked up




Reveal tomorrow...


----------



## grietje

I promise to change bags next week. Still the Nero Bella even though I won't be carrying a bag around this weekend while I'm at the coast.


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat.


----------



## Mousse

Large nappa Crystal cabat with my new rete bracelet from SS 2012.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

This beauty I picked up the Orlando outlet.


----------



## Auvina15

Buckeyemommy said:


> This beauty I picked up the Orlando outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256432



Wow the color is TDF! Love love that!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## diane278

It's raining cats & dogs. That means my winter workhorse, the ardoise veneta is going out again today.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat, zip wallet, and lanyard. My new multicolor enameled oxidized silver bracelet is my arm candy. Dang, I love that bracelet and can't believe my recent BV jewelry karma.


----------



## bmk33

Ardoise montebello clutch


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Russet Veneta. Crappy pic.


----------



## diane278

It's another Peltro day.


----------



## grietje

Ardoise pillow and NLG Rete tote as an overnight bag.


----------



## pm0964

Buckeyemommy said:


> This beauty I picked up the Orlando outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256432




Beautiful!  Is this the large or small rete tote!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

pm0964 said:


> Beautiful!  Is this the large or small rete tote!




Thanks!  No I think it's called the East-west bag. I see now that wasn't a very good picture.


----------



## Mousse

Back to the Ottone Cabat today.


----------



## diane278

NLG Veneta


----------



## grietje

It'll be the Nero Disco tomorrow.


----------



## Bagcoolie

My well-worn old Pyramid in Ebano


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline disco


----------



## diane278

Ardoise veneta again.....


----------



## lulu2016

My creama cervo.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat again today. Switching out to the Nappa Crystal for the coming week because I'll be traveling again for work.


----------



## balen.girl

My new Bella..


----------



## namie

Me and my Campana in Espresso for first day of Chinese New Year


----------



## Bagcoolie

namie said:


> Me and my Campana in Espresso for first day of Chinese New Year
> 
> View attachment 3266158


Such a beautiful color. Thanks for sharing as I have not seen the new espresso color, Am sure she will get lots of compliments when you do your visits. Especially when coupled in the crimson dress/ skirt you are wearing. Happy Lunar New Year !


----------



## diane278

Switching out for tomorrow into the Peltro cabat.


----------



## Bagcoolie

My green Campana accompanied me today


----------



## Jen123

balen.girl said:


> My new Bella..
> View attachment 3266040




So much eye candy!!


----------



## grietje

Anything but the Nero Bella...


----------



## diane278

Silver peltro. My first tote, first cabat, and first leather bag with a metallic treatment. (I don't count the argento pillow because it's grosgrain.)


----------



## grietje

I ended up with the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo.  Was briefly tempted to give the Mallow Loop her first turn, but I think I'll wait until March.  It's still winter after all.


----------



## bagreedy

grietje said:


> I ended up with the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo.  Was briefly tempted to give the Mallow Loop her first turn, but I think I'll wait until March.  It's still winter after all.




Not when it's 74 degrees out! I say take it out, supposed to be 79 tomorrow


----------



## cazaubon

80 degrees here today in San Diego, switched from the absinthe new pyramid to the truffle campana.


----------



## Mousse

bagreedy said:


> Not when it's 74 degrees out! I say take it out, supposed to be 79 tomorrow




G: I say take her out. I hear it's going to be 70's all week in NorCal. Perhaps I'll get to see the Mallow IRL later this week when I'm in your neighborhood.


----------



## KY bag lady

cazaubon said:


> 80 degrees here today in San Diego, switched from the absinthe new pyramid to the truffle campana.


Hi Cazaubon I'm in San Diego too. I don't see many BVs around here.

It's summertime this week so we need to lighten up our bags. My new pillow is perfect for today.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone yumminess.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Mousse said:


> Ottone yumminess.
> View attachment 3270286




Woah!  Gorgeous!  Love your crystal too.  Awesome collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mousse said:


> Ottone yumminess.
> View attachment 3270286


 



Love this !!


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> Ottone yumminess.
> View attachment 3270286



Is this the small one?   so gorgy


----------



## Mousse

hotshot said:


> Love this !!




It's the medium. She has softened into an amazing puddle of BV leather. The goatskin is so durable over time.


----------



## Mousse

Kandyroxy said:


> Woah!  Gorgeous!  Love your crystal too.  Awesome collection.




Thanks. I love your Atlantic and I'm so happy you are enjoying her! [emoji171]


----------



## Mousse

On my way to SAN early Monday am for biz thru Thurs. Downsizing to the Argento pillow and L-zip wallet. Tucking my BVs into an HC  tote.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ottone sloane. 

I just love the goatskin and this style.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Back to my east-west bag from the outlet.


----------



## new_to_lv

Maxi Veneta in Atlantic [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## krawford

new_to_lv said:


> Maxi Veneta in Atlantic [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3274436


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

new_to_lv said:


> Maxi Veneta in Atlantic [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3274436


OMG, TDF ! What a beauty !


----------



## new_to_lv

krawford said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!




Thank you!!




Bagcoolie said:


> OMG, TDF ! What a beauty !




Thank you soo much!! I am very happy with it. Bought it last week in Copenhagen Airport Kastrup with 50% sale [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji2]


----------



## bagreedy

new_to_lv said:


> Maxi Veneta in Atlantic [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3274436




Fabulous and what a deal!


----------



## diane278

Ardoise veneta


----------



## grietje

I brought the NLG cervo loop hobo with me but I just don't carry a bag around when I'm at the coast.  Even if I have to go to the market I'll just bring my wallet.  We cook a lot when we're here too so the bag just sits on the shelf.


----------



## zooba

Nero cabat.  Wine taste best bag to haul out bottles without people noticing!


----------



## H’sKisses

With all of the searching I've been doing for a red bag, I decided to bring my Magma Baby Bag out to play! [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3275096
> 
> 
> With all of the searching I've been doing for a red bag, I decided to bring my Magma Baby Bag out to play! [emoji4]


Beeyootiful!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Beeyootiful!!!




Thanks! I do love her... It's the perfect sized "small" bag. I sold my LV Pochettes because they just didn't fit as much as this. I need it in Nero and Ebano!!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

SO peltro drop bag...she hasn't been out in years!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3275096
> 
> 
> With all of the searching I've been doing for a red bag, I decided to bring my Magma Baby Bag out to play! [emoji4]


That's a gorgeous red


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero san marco


----------



## indiaink

Nero Vivo Cervo satchel.


----------



## yussi

my gorgeous PATCHWORK PREZIOSO!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## H’sKisses

moi et mes sacs said:


> That's a gorgeous red




Thanks! It's a different shade of red in different lighting!


----------



## Mousse

Quetsche Cervo hobo and my clear rete bracelet.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## diane278

I had my peltro cabat out ready to go when I spied rain. So I changed back to my Ardoise Veneta. Yeah, yeah, I know I'm going to hear about this from the Veneta segment of the bag shaming thread.  Hey, I had to make a choice.


----------



## berta

Sad.. I don't know her name but her leather is like budda.. Because my Campana is at the leather surgeons for a spa treatment.


----------



## Mousse

Electrique Minionde Maxi Veneta.


----------



## Love Of My Life

croc knot for a lovely museum day


----------



## BV_fan

Broken-in nero Pyramid modified by a cobbler so that I can use it as a crossbody. It's my all-weather bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large maroon (don't know official name) pre-loved Veneta.


----------



## bagreedy

Large electrified Veneta


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nero nappa vernice degrade cross body


----------



## Orlie

BV_fan said:


> Broken-in nero Pyramid modified by a cobbler so that I can use it as a crossbody. It's my all-weather bag.



Very intriguing..I'm in search of a mid-sized nero crossbody, something in the size of the pyramid.  Do you have the reissue or the new pyramid?  Do provide photos when you get a chance!


----------



## Mousse

Heading to LaLa land in the morning for two days of biz. I'm sticking with my maxi Minionde Electrique and my Ottone zip wallet because I don't have time to switch out. I will bring the multicolored oxidized silver bracelet along for the road trip and put her on when we get thru the pre check line. The blue enamel segments will go well with Electrique. My earrings will be the ciel silver studs.


----------



## BV_fan

Orlie said:


> Very intriguing..I'm in search of a mid-sized nero crossbody, something in the size of the pyramid.  Do you have the reissue or the new pyramid?  Do provide photos when you get a chance!



I'm not sure which one it is, but it's the one with the convertible strap. I always liked the bag but it was not long enough for a crossbody (I'm 5'9"), so I just had the strap replaced for a longer one (www.cobblerconcierge.com), but kept the design, so I can still use it as a shoulder/hand bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> I'm not sure which one it is, but it's the one with the convertible strap.



This looks great. Practicality is of utmost importance to me and this looks just it.


----------



## Orlie

BV_fan said:


> I'm not sure which one it is, but it's the one with the convertible strap. I always liked the bag but it was not long enough for a crossbody (I'm 5'9"), so I just had the strap replaced for a longer one (www.cobblerconcierge.com), but kept the design, so I can still use it as a shoulder/hand bag.



Ah--thanks for the photos--it looks great on you!  I have this bag in ebano (I am only 5'3" so it works as a crossbody)--and it is also my workhouse.  I'm having a hard time finding a good-sized black crossbody with a nice drape, and your photos are reminding me to think outside the box and consider a replacement strap as an option.  Yay!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3284038




Nice. You are finally taking her out for a spin.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3284038


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Cabat.

It's been sunny in Sacramento but I refuse to be lulled into a false sense of spring.

Not that the Nero Cabat isn't year round, but I'm sticking to winter clothes, albeit without the coat.


----------



## indiaink

Vivo Cervo satchel, still.  I may change out wallets fairly soon, for a bit of color - from Matita to Regent.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3284038




Wow!  Gorgeous. What is this made of?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Nice. You are finally taking her out for a spin.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Absolutely stunning!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous. What is this made of?



Thanks.  Absolutely in love with this Cervo hobo.  Metallic is a surprisingly versatile color.  It goes with a lot of colors.  And the cervo is just durable and chewy and yummy


----------



## diane278

nuvolato veneta


----------



## Mousse

Maxi Minionde electrique.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mallow mini convertible


----------



## Kandyroxy

Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.


----------



## V0N1B2

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622


Fabulous! Just fabulous


----------



## grietje

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622


 
Kapow!  Both you and your Cabat look terrific!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622




Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Medium  Veneta.


----------



## krawford

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622


 Yes!!!!!


----------



## krawford

Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium  Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289726


 Beautiful!!  What color is that?


----------



## Mousse

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622




Nice photo. Hope you are having a fab. time. My boss just returned from a two week trip to Peru. I can't wait to see her pix.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

krawford said:


> Beautiful!!  What color is that?




I don't know the official name. [emoji19]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> I don't know the official name. [emoji19]




I believe it is the Maroon Nappa velours Veneta from 2012 (or 2011?)

Really pretty. Haven't seen that in the pre-owned market [emoji17]


----------



## Orlie

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622



You wear that bag so well!  And the color!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I believe it is the Maroon Nappa velours Veneta from 2012 (or 2011?)
> 
> Really pretty. Haven't seen that in the pre-owned market [emoji17]




Thank you!  I am putting that in my spreadsheet before I forget. 

This was my very first BV. It is truly special.


----------



## MaliaNia

Kandyroxy said:


> Representing in Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia today!  Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289622



Beautiful!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you!  I am putting that in my spreadsheet before I forget.
> 
> This was my very first BV. It is truly special.



It IS special.  Beautiful color.  Gorgeous treatment.  I have only seen this same treatment in Nero showing up in the pre-owned market.  Yours is just lovely!!


----------



## Orlie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium  Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289726



Oh the richness of the color--beautiful!  What color is the lanyard, may I ask?


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I believe it is the Maroon Nappa velours Veneta from 2012 (or 2011?)
> 
> Really pretty. Haven't seen that in the pre-owned market [emoji17]




You are right. I just found it in my catalog. It's from the fall-winter 2012/2013 collection. Here's a photo of the cabat. The maroon Veneta was not in the catalog.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> You are right. I just found it in my catalog. It's from the fall-winter 2012/2013 collection. Here's a photo of the cabat. The maroon Veneta was not in the catalog.
> View attachment 3289878




That is stunning!  The velour is so soft and rich looking. 

Hubby got it at Harrods for my anniversary gift. I guess it was in 2012. My how time flies.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Orlie said:


> Oh the richness of the color--beautiful!  What color is the lanyard, may I ask?




Sorry, I don't know that either!  [emoji30]. I'm no help. Saw this at the Orlando outlet and fell in love with the color. It's sort of coppery.


----------



## Orlie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sorry, I don't know that either!  [emoji30].



I do love the coppery metallic--good choice!  I wonder if they have any left...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Maxi Minionde electrique.



Love this vibrant blue. It sure is a perk me up color. 



LouiseCPH said:


> Mallow mini convertible



I had not seen this in person. It looks to be very practical.  Love the color!



Kandyroxy said:


> Atlantic Medium Cabat w/ Persimmon Lanyard.



Looking amazing. Both you and your bag.



Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium Veneta.



Love how rich this color looks. It is still in great condition.


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sorry, I don't know that either!  [emoji30]. I'm no help. Saw this at the Orlando outlet and fell in love with the color. It's sort of coppery.




I think it's rouggine meaning rust in Italian. I have the lanyard and double knot bracelet from SS 2014. It's a fantastic subtle metallic color but sadly no other SLGs or bags were offered in this color.
View attachment 3289996

	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> That is stunning!  The velour is so soft and rich looking.
> 
> Hubby got it at Harrods for my anniversary gift. I guess it was in 2012. My how time flies.




Your DH is a BV enabler extraordinaire. [emoji171]


----------



## Orlie

Mousse said:


> I think it's rouggine meaning rust in Italian. I have the lanyard and double knot bracelet from SS 2014. It's a fantastic subtle metallic color but sadly no other SLGs or bags were offered in this color



Thank you Mousse!  I just love the warmth of this metallic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> I think it's rouggine meaning rust in Italian. I have the lanyard and double knot bracelet from SS 2014. It's a fantastic subtle metallic color but sadly no other SLGs or bags were offered in this color.
> View attachment 3289996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]




That's the one!  Shame nothing more was made. It's sooo pretty and the sheen us subtle.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium  Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289726


I think this is one of my favourite BV treatments ever.
It's so pretty!


----------



## krawford

My cute baby Bella with slim zip wallet and 6 ring key case.  Love this little bag. I get compliments every time I use it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

krawford said:


> My cute baby Bella with slim zip wallet and 6 ring key case.  Love this little bag. I get compliments every time I use it.




I'm waiting for a cute color for this style. Do you mind sharing a modeling picture? (*pretty please*)


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> My cute baby Bella with slim zip wallet and 6 ring key case.  Love this little bag. I get compliments every time I use it.


 


BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm waiting for a cute color for this style. Do you mind sharing a modeling picture? (*pretty please*)


 
It must be Bella day!  I switched to my New Sand Bella (but the regular sized one) today.

BVLV, how are you enjoying yours--you have the 'special' one in Sand and Prusse right?


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm waiting for a cute color for this style. Do you mind sharing a modeling picture? (*pretty please*)


 Sorry, I don't model.  I like my anonymity lol!!  If my daughter swings by today, I will get her to model it.  The bag is small and not deep.  I keep my wallet on the bottom with my cosmetic case on top.  I guess if anyone grabbed something out of it, all they would get is a bunch of lipstick!  This is not a bag that I would travel with or really be around a lot of people with. This is a bag that I take out to lunch and run errands with.  I am one to always keep my eye on my bag.  My husband likes this bag because he doesn't have to dig around in it if he needs something.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

krawford said:


> Sorry, I don't model.  I like my anonymity lol!!  If my daughter swings by today, I will get her to model it.  The bag is small and not deep.  I keep my wallet on the bottom with my cosmetic case on top.  I guess if anyone grabbed something out of it, all they would get is a bunch of lipstick!  This is not a bag that I would travel with or really be around a lot of people with. This is a bag that I take out to lunch and run errands with.  I am one to always keep my eye on my bag.  My husband likes this bag because he doesn't have to dig around in it if he needs something.




Ah... It sounds like the Iron bag without the zipper and with the better straps.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> It must be Bella day!  I switched to my New Sand Bella (but the regular sized one) today.
> 
> BVLV, how are you enjoying yours--you have the 'special' one in Sand and Prusse right?




LOVE them. Use them all the time [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

krawford said:


> My cute baby Bella with slim zip wallet and 6 ring key case.  Love this little bag. I get compliments every time I use it.




This is super cute!  Will be sure to check it out next time I make it to a boutique. Which isn't often. (Prob a good thing).


----------



## Mousse

My Quetsche Cervo hobo is with me on my car biz trip to Sacramento. It's going to rain a lot-welcome back El Niño. Cervo leather can handle some rain. Also wearing my clear enameled rete bracelet and the Byzantine drop earrings. When I travel for work I plan a neutral wardrobe color palette accented by one tone so I can mix and match. This week it's grays with muted purple.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!


----------



## Orlie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!



Ah!  You did get this bag--congratulations!  I was just inquiring yesterday (with BVfan) about this.  I just love this treatment.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3290808



Whoa! What a find!


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3290808


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3290808




Yay! So what bag are you bringing to the meet-up?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Orlie said:


> Ah!  You did get this bag--congratulations!  I was just inquiring yesterday (with BVfan) about this.  I just love this treatment.





grietje said:


> Whoa! What a find!





diane278 said:


> All I can say is WOW!





Mousse said:


> Yay! So what bag are you bringing to the meet-up?



Thanks, ladies.  My mom never allowed me to buy/use any light colored bags or shoes or anything.  This is one of my very first beige purses and I'm really thrilled!  

Candidates for our meet-up:
Gainsboro Rings Lido
Navy Krim Goatskin Bella
Nero Prusse Nappa Ayers Tobu Rete Tote


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3290808



Now that's some bag!!!


----------



## grietje

Banda the striped Cabat is out for a spin today.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Banda the striped Cabat is out for a spin today.



Oh, will I see her tonight?


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato tote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero san marco


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## grietje

Very casual today so the NLG Cervo Loop is out.


----------



## diane278

Ardoise pillow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline ayers disco


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large belly in Fraise.


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large belly in Fraise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301593


That's a very pretty red.


----------



## grietje

Nero Bella


----------



## BV_fan

Lido Rings in Nero


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> That's a very pretty red.




Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

Large Nappa Crystal Cabat. MY DH lovingly calls her "The Beach Bag." You'll never see her on a beach...


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## H’sKisses

Still loving the Carmino Campana!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Still loving the Carmino Campana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302501




As you should!  It's beautiful. [emoji5]&#65039;. Looks great on you.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> As you should!  It's beautiful. [emoji5]&#65039;. Looks great on you.




Thank you! The bag is such a beauty, it's so fun to wear!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Brunito Pillow!


----------



## diane278

coastalcouture said:


> brunito pillow!


yay!


----------



## loveforbal

This is the only beautiful sight I had in a hectic day filled with meetings..don't you love her? I do..&#128525;


----------



## loveforbal

diane278 said:


> yay!




+1 yay!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

loveforbal said:


> This is the only beautiful sight I had in a hectic day filled with meetings..don't you love her? I do..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303901




I love her. I have her sister


----------



## grietje

loveforbal said:


> This is the only beautiful sight I had in a hectic day filled with meetings..don't you love her? I do..&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303901



That is quite a sight!


----------



## H’sKisses

My vintage front flap crossbody in "hot cocoa" since I don't know what the official color is! [emoji16]


----------



## LLANeedle

First day of spring......despite that it snowed last night.  Time to put the rete away and bring out the safari Veneta.


----------



## LLANeedle

Nero ball bag......I had forgotten how much I like this bag.


----------



## grietje

Tangerine Bella.

It's sunny and it's casual Friday so this happy bag HAD to come out!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Tangerine Bella.
> 
> It's sunny and it's casual Friday so this happy bag HAD to come out!


Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel. Its a perfect color for a perfect weather day here in the bay area.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large red convertible for a short vacation at the coast


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> Large red convertible for a short vacation at the coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311957




Beautiful!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

Finally took my Ink Montaigne out for a spin, decided to use it with the corners lifted up and the handles at their shortest drop. I love it, it holds quite a bit.

I really need better lighting, it's so hard to capture the true color of the bag!


----------



## purslv

LouiseCPH said:


> Large red convertible for a short vacation at the coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311957




Love the slouch. Gorgeous color too


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Veneta in mist Nero with cravatteria motif. Happy Easter!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Veneta in mist Nero with cravatteria motif. Happy Easter!


Could you post a photo of this?  I don't believe I've ever seen one  And happy Easter to you, too!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Could you post a photo of this?  I don't believe I've ever seen one  And happy Easter to you, too!




Here she is!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312965



Ah yes, that one. So cool.  Thanks for reminding me


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3312640
> 
> 
> Finally took my Ink Montaigne out for a spin, decided to use it with the corners lifted up and the handles at their shortest drop. I love it, it holds quite a bit.
> 
> I really need better lighting, it's so hard to capture the true color of the bag!


What a beautiful combo!  I like your outfit, bag, and nails.


----------



## CoastalCouture

An Easter outing at The Moss Beach Distillery for my Ardoise Pillow.


----------



## H’sKisses

GoStanford said:


> What a beautiful combo!  I like your outfit, bag, and nails.




Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312965




This is really pretty.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This is really pretty.




Thanks!  I am loving it!


----------



## grietje

Ardoise pillow


----------



## Orlie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here she is!



That is one beautiful bag...


----------



## Orlie

Was wearing my ebano pyramid through the morning rainstorm, but then a new-to-me nero pyramid (pristine condition, thankfully) arrived in the mail, so I'm now taking turns wearing them around the house!


----------



## Auvina15

Running errands with my campana today, love her!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Orlie said:


> Was wearing my ebano pyramid through the morning rainstorm, but then a new-to-me nero pyramid (pristine condition, thankfully) arrived in the mail, so I'm now taking turns wearing them around the house!



Just beautiful!!! Yes the nero one looks pretty new, congrats!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312965



Oh my ....this is breathtaking!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Orlie said:


> Was wearing my ebano pyramid through the morning rainstorm, but then a new-to-me nero pyramid (pristine condition, thankfully) arrived in the mail, so I'm now taking turns wearing them around the house!




Love this! This can be worn crossbody, yes?


----------



## Orlie

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love this! This can be worn crossbody, yes?



Yes, one of the (few) benefits of being short is that I can wear this bag crossbody!


----------



## Orlie

Auvina15 said:


> Running errands with my campana today, love her!!!



Love the glow of your campana!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Orlie said:


> Was wearing my ebano pyramid through the morning rainstorm, but then a new-to-me nero pyramidQUOTE]
> 
> 
> I did not know that the Pyramid's strap is long enough to be worn crossbody. Both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Auvina15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with my campana today, love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Campana is so beautiful. Love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## BV_fan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did not know that the Pyramid's strap is long enough to be worn crossbody. Both look gorgeous!



Depends on your height. I'm 5'9" and it is definitely not a crossbody bag for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> Depends on your height. I'm 5'9" and it is definitely not a crossbody bag for me.


 
I am the same height as you. Thank you so much for the information. I had just gotten onto evil bay and was thinking why the bag strap looked a tad short to be used as a crossbody.


----------



## H’sKisses

Orlie said:


> Yes, one of the (few) benefits of being short is that I can wear this bag crossbody!




I'm 5'5, I wonder if it would work for me as a crossbody?


----------



## Orlie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had just gotten onto evil bay and was thinking why the bag strap looked a tad short to be used as a crossbody.





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I'm 5'5, I wonder if it would work for me as a crossbody?



Yes, this works as a crossbody on me as I'm only 5'3".  BVfan posted earlier that you can get it fitted with a longer strap.  I just love this bag for travel and errands with the kids in tow--it is roomy with a wide comfy strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Orlie said:


> Yes, this works as a crossbody on me as I'm only 5'3".  BVfan posted earlier that you can get it fitted with a longer strap.  I just love this bag for travel and errands with the kids in tow--it is roomy with a wide comfy strap.


I was thinking of travel too, plus the extra room is always welcome. Ah... a longer strap. Now it all adds up. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

To yoga with Monalisa medium Campana.


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> Orlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wearing my ebano pyramid through the morning rainstorm, but then a new-to-me nero pyramidQUOTE]
> 
> 
> I did not know that the Pyramid's strap is long enough to be worn crossbody. Both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Campana is so beautiful. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the glow of your campana!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> To yoga with Monalisa medium Campana.



Wow  beautiful  color!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

I'm still out and about with the Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail from SS 2012. Will switch out to a metallic tomorrow. Most likely the LE Fenice because I haven't carried her in a while.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Auvina15 said:


> Wow  beautiful  color!!!


thank you.


----------



## Orlie

frenziedhandbag said:


> To yoga with Monalisa medium Campana.



I bet this was the most gorgeous bag in that studio!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Orlie said:


> I bet this was the most gorgeous bag in that studio!



 I am not sure as it was a morning class and there weren't many of us. To me though, it was the most gorgeous! After the class, I proceeded with brunch and saw a beautiful large Veneta in a pearly off white. I think we (the humans) exchanged admiring glances at each other's bags.


----------



## KY bag lady

Mousse said:


> I'm still out and about with the Violet lambskin with clear PVC detail from SS 2012. Will switch out to a metallic tomorrow. Most likely the LE Fenice because I haven't carried her in a while.


I'm amazed at all the different bags you have. You seem to have a big variety of styles. 

I find a style I like and keep buying the same thing - 8 Venetas.  I probably should buy a Cervo, I have looked at them but never bought one.  I did buy a Bella but it's not  a favorite. I can't seem to get the shoulder strap working, I'm going to ask the SA about it this weekend. I finally bought a Pillow and I love it.


----------



## gagabag

Carrying this camelion (burnt red) today...


----------



## Mousse

KY bag lady said:


> I'm amazed at all the different bags you have. You seem to have a big variety of styles.
> 
> I find a style I like and keep buying the same thing - 8 Venetas.  I probably should buy a Cervo, I have looked at them but never bought one.  I did buy a Bella but it's not  a favorite. I can't seem to get the shoulder strap working, I'm going to ask the SA about it this weekend. I finally bought a Pillow and I love it.



Thanks. I have a nice collection of BV bags in a wide variety of styles, SLGs and jewelry. One of these days I'll take an updated family photo. I do like the cervo hobo. Have a great time in the desert this week. I arrive in Palm Springs on Saturday and then I move to Rancho Mirage on Sunday for biz thru Weds. If my flight into Ontario on Saturday is not delayed, I'm going to stop by the outlet in Cabazon to see what treasures may await. The guys who own the 30's deco hotel in Palm Springs where I often stay were telling me this morning there is a lot going on in the valley this weekend. When I decided to fly in on Saturday, I thought I was doomed to stay in Ontario. Fortunately they had one room open and they gave me a huge discount as a frequent customer. Expect lots of traffic and crowds. Safe travels. The weather is going to be marvelous with highs in the 90's.


----------



## shiba_inu

I had her waiting in the wings for a while, but out and about with my Large Veneta in Ardoise. I wasn't completely sure if I liked the color and was thinking about rehoming her, but I think it's a very nice neutral and a keeper.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## indiaink

Anemone Cervo Hobo, for now ...


----------



## grietje

Still the Ardoise Pillow.i forgot what a. Incredibly easy and functional bag this is,


----------



## pinpen

Medium Cabat Gray


----------



## KY bag lady

Mousse said:


> Thanks. I have a nice collection of BV bags in a wide variety of styles, SLGs and jewelry. One of these days I'll take an updated family photo. I do like the cervo hobo. Have a great time in the desert this week. I arrive in Palm Springs on Saturday and then I move to Rancho Mirage on Sunday for biz thru Weds. If my flight into Ontario on Saturday is not delayed, I'm going to stop by the outlet in Cabazon to see what treasures may await. The guys who own the 30's deco hotel in Palm Springs where I often stay were telling me this morning there is a lot going on in the valley this weekend. When I decided to fly in on Saturday, I thought I was doomed to stay in Ontario. Fortunately they had one room open and they gave me a huge discount as a frequent customer. Expect lots of traffic and crowds. Safe travels. The weather is going to be marvelous with highs in the 90's.


I'm going to PD tomorrow and will be there at the same time as you.
Checking out the BV store on Monday.
The LPGA is going on this weekend at Rancho Mirage. I thought Mon would be a better day to shop.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> Carrying this camelion (burnt red) today.



Very pretty. 





shiba_inu said:


> Ardoise. I wasn't completely sure if I liked the color and was thinking about rehoming her, but I think it's a very nice neutral and a keeper.



I am yearning for a darker colored BV ever since I got my Nero lanyard. I do like Ardoise from the pictures I had seen online. Glad that the color is working out for you. 


indiaink said:


> Anemone Cervo Hobo, for now ...


Love Anemone in the Cervo!



grietje said:


> Still the Ardoise Pillow.



The Pillow is the perfect crossbody. Not too big nor too small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still medium Monalisa Campana. I think it looks really awesome with whites.


----------



## bagreedy

I'm not carrying BV this week, my fraise Veneta and Argento tote r still sitting around (not packed up in their dust bags). This week I'm taking out a Fendi 3 jours


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero san marco


----------



## diane278

Just got home from 10 days of dog sitting. Put away the ardoise pillow and the peltro cabat. Tomorrow the nuvolato veneta goes out and about.....  (The puppy got a hold of my glasses and did a number on them but the bags were in protective custody at all times!) It's been a very long time since I had to deal with a puppy.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

First time dining out after my head injury. I'm finally ready to handle some noise and my companion is my Noce cervo paglia medium Veneta.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> First time dining out after my head injury. I'm finally ready to handle some noise and my companion is my Noce cervo paglia medium Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 3319749


Good to hear that you're better!


----------



## H’sKisses

Still enjoying the Ink Montaigne! I go back and forth with flipping up the corners and locking them down... I can't figure out which I like better!


----------



## grietje

Back to the Tangerine Bella.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Back to the Tangerine Bella.


Just the name of the color/bag is cheerful and bright!


----------



## grietje

^^ it's definitely bright!  But it's also definitely happy!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large black special veneta - old, but still pretty [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

Large Nuvolato Paille


----------



## grietje

Swapped out for the Nero Bella. Matched the outfit better! And with rain expected, I think it'll get a bit more use.


----------



## BV_fan

Sapphire Rete Tote


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero Duo for the weekend.


----------



## gagabag

This little iron squishy is coming to explore the world with me today


----------



## grietje

gagabag said:


> This little iron squishy is coming to explore the world with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323384




I have the same bag! I attached the chain step from my disco and it makes the iron so cool!


----------



## grietje

Decided to switch to the alabaster Cervo loop. It's casual Friday so I wearing it with skinny jeans and a fitted black tee.  It's a cool simple outfit!


----------



## gagabag

grietje said:


> I have the same bag! I attached the chain step from my disco and it makes the iron so cool!




I just tried attaching the disco strap. I'm too short to make it work [emoji13]


----------



## grietje

gagabag said:


> I just tried attaching the disco strap. I'm too short to make it work [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323737


 
At 5'10" it works for me but it's still quite long!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

buckeyemommy said:


> nero duo for the weekend.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ottone Sloane


----------



## LLANeedle

It's raining again so out comes the stamped studded Veneta for the second time this week.


----------



## gagabag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ottone Sloane
> 
> View attachment 3324162




Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

tomorrow I begin carrying my parachute bag


----------



## grietje

I need to change into a black bag to go with my work outfit.  I think I'll go with the Nero Cabat.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large veneta, Elephant ready to go. I just had my local BV store polish it for me. They do it for free even though I bought it second hand online - great service!


----------



## shiba_inu

I used my Ardoise Veneta. It began snowing unexpectedly, so I didn't have my Longchamp tote with me. I was more worried about getting snow on myself, rather than on the Veneta. I just remembered all the posts by others about their BVs "surviving" snow and rain, etc. 

After getting back inside, the Veneta was fine. I think the snow and anything that had melted, rolled right off. Although I probably should have blotted up any dampness on the leather first. My kind of a bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

My Nero tournboni (?) attended my daughters' bridal shower yesterday and ran errands this morning.


----------



## H’sKisses

LouiseCPH said:


> Large veneta, Elephant ready to go. I just had my local BV store polish it for me. They do it for free even though I bought it second hand online - great service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326103




I didn't know they did that! Did you have to leave it? I wonder if it's all stores or just select ones? I'd love to have a couple of mine done...


----------



## Ruxby

out and about in downtown chicago with my espresso intrecciato messenger and byzantine bracelet











had dim sum for lunch

chicken feet





saw The Boss with Melissa McCartney

http://youtu.be/V8GAMZqJqjs

picked up this little cutie at David Yurman






fun day!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I didn't know they did that! Did you have to leave it? I wonder if it's all stores or just select ones? I'd love to have a couple of mine done...




I'm in Copenhagen, and it was by chance I found out as I buy mostly preloved. I once afsked when I was travelling - BV in the Milan airport - they gave me a cream to do it myself, free of charge! I guess they wouldn't have had time to do it for me. When I had it done here I'm Copenhagen I had to leave for some days (usually it is day to day, but it was around Easter).


----------



## H’sKisses

LouiseCPH said:


> I'm in Copenhagen, and it was by chance I found out as I buy mostly preloved. I once afsked when I was travelling - BV in the Milan airport - they gave me a cream to do it myself, free of charge! I guess they wouldn't have had time to do it for me. When I had it done here I'm Copenhagen I had to leave for some days (usually it is day to day, but it was around Easter).




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano convertible.


----------



## LouiseCPH

My outfit for later when I'm going to a concert. I've seen the bag called 'double flap bag', the color is Mona-Lisa.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> My Nero tournboni (?) attended my daughters' bridal shower yesterday and ran errands this morning.


How as the bridal shower? Is this your first to marry?


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, it was very nice.  I have two daughters.....my older one has DS.  It's my younger daughter soon to be 33 years old that's getting married one month from today.  Her sister is her maid of honor and only attendant and not capable of throwing a shower so we did it together.


----------



## loveforbal

grietje said:


> I need to change into a black bag to go with my work outfit.  I think I'll go with the Nero Cabat.




Hey Grietje! I would Love to see a picture of your Nero Cabat please..! It sounds delicious!!!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, it was very nice.  I have two daughters.....my older one has DS.  It's my younger daughter soon to be 33 years old that's getting married one month from today.  Her sister is her maid of honor and only attendant and not capable of throwing a shower so we did it together.


How nice! My younger sister was my maid of honor (only attendant) at my garden wedding. Maybe you'll be able to share a few photos with us afterwards.


----------



## grietje

loveforbal said:


> Hey Grietje! I would Love to see a picture of your Nero Cabat please..! It sounds delicious!!!



It feels like it's taken FOREVER for her to soften, but she's finally getting there.  Here's an outdoor shot with the BV innards.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And here she is hanging...





I hope you are well and happy!


----------



## pm0964

My new pacific wallet ( love this blue) and new to me sapphire parachute bag!


----------



## loveforbal

grietje said:


> It feels like it's taken FOREVER for her to soften, but she's finally getting there.  Here's an outdoor shot with the BV innards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is hanging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are well and happy!




How beautiful is this cute little family!!! Love love love!!!!


----------



## gagabag

My very well loved aubergine disco. It goes everywhere with me. Hands down the most functional, most used bag in my collection.


----------



## cooper1

Large Nero veneta.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> It feels like it's taken FOREVER for her to soften, but she's finally getting there.  Here's an outdoor shot with the BV innards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is hanging...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are well and happy!


The colors are so vibrant and happy!


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Cabat with its vibrant happy innards : )


----------



## diane278

Pacific parachute.


----------



## pm0964

Sapphire parachute again


----------



## indiaink

Anemone Cervo Hobo in memory of Prince. V0N has decided this bag shall be forever after known as "Purple Rain".


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Anemone Cervo Hobo in memory of Prince. V0N has decided this bag shall be forever after known as "Purple Rain".




LOVE this!!!


----------



## zooba

Large Nero Cabat- it's work haul day


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> LOVE this!!!




+1. Sad day.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco


----------



## CoastalCouture

Brunito Pillow


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Cabat. I'm just lazy...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Back to small Olimpia in peony


----------



## LLANeedle

PO cabat


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco in nero


----------



## LLANeedle

Safari Veneta


----------



## diane278

i just can't put my Pacific parachute down. This is bordering on addiction!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> i just can't put my Pacific parachute down. This is bordering on addiction!




Its a beautiful bag. I saw it IRL on Sunday. It goes so well with Diane's wardrobe.


----------



## diane278

I got home and switched out to my nuvolato tote. Wish they'd bring nuvolato treatment out again, but this time make it in my new favorite, the parachute.


----------



## grietje

Alabastre cervo loop hobo.


----------



## Orlie

Woven cervo.


----------



## Orlie

Orlie said:


> Woven cervo.


Sorry--don't know why photo is flipped!


----------



## indiaink

Orlie said:


> Sorry--don't know why photo is flipped!


coz you gotta turn your iPhone sideways, hold it just like a camera...

but we can still see the beauty of this bag! Lucky you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Orlie said:


> Woven cervo.




Looks right to me. It's gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Looks right to me. It's gorgeous!


Just curious - are you are your iDevice?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Just curious - are you are your iDevice?




Sorry just saw this. Yes, I am on my iPhone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ash croc stretch knot


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Looks right to me. It's gorgeous!





indiaink said:


> Just curious - are you are your iDevice?





Buckeyemommy said:


> Sorry just saw this. Yes, I am on my iPhone.



And this evening, I'm on my iPad, and the photo looks right, as well.    But on regular PCs -


----------



## Orlie

indiaink said:


> And this evening, I'm on my iPad, and the photo looks right, as well.    But on regular PCs -



Ah--how odd.  Good to know for the future, though!


----------



## Orlie

indiaink said:


> but we can still see the beauty of this bag! Lucky you!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Looks right to me. It's gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## new_to_lv

I was trying medium Olimpia today!! Very beautiful bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missbellamama

Orlie said:


> Sorry--don't know why photo is flipped!


Metallic cervo loop  &#128522;
...almost bag twins.


----------



## Orlie

missbellamama said:


> Metallic cervo loop  &#128522;
> ...almost bag twins.



Yay!  Which color is yours?  I think the one i have is also called the cervo loop (?)  It's not the baseballl one.


----------



## Orlie

new_to_lv said:


> I was trying medium Olimpia today!! Very beautiful bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3341786



It looks great on you!  

I wore my small nero olimpia today.


----------



## missbellamama

Orlie said:


> Yay!  Which color is yours?  I think the one i have is also called the cervo loop (?)  It's not the baseballl one.


I have the metallic  baseball - preloved a few months ago


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> I have the metallic  baseball - preloved a few months ago


The grey&#128522;


----------



## Orlie

missbellamama said:


> The grey&#128522;



Ah yes--I remember now--the beautiful gunmetal baseball!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline ayers disco


----------



## diane278

Staying with the nuvolato tote.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my new-to-me carmino Bella bag for the first time today.


----------



## LLANeedle

That's a beautiful red.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> That's a beautiful red.




+1. [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Veneta in mist Nero with cravatteria motif.


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Veneta in mist Nero with cravatteria motif.


Any chance of a picture?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> Any chance of a picture?  Sounds interesting.




It's a mouthful!  Lol


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow.


----------



## jmcadon

Small iron bag in shock!


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> It's a mouthful!  Lol
> View attachment 3345181


It's truly special.


----------



## LouiseCPH

LLANeedle said:


> That's a beautiful red.




Thank you - I think so too, and the photo doesn't even do it justice! I have TPF to thank for giving this bag a chance, as I tried it in a store once, and was not impressed. But everybody in here seems to love it, so when this irrisistible color came along, I decided to try again. So far, I am very happy .


----------



## LLANeedle

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you - I think so too, and the photo doesn't even do it justice! I have TPF to thank for giving this bag a chance, as I tried it in a store once, and was not impressed. But everybody in here seems to love it, so when this irrisistible color came along, I decided to try again. So far, I am very happy .


I know what you mean......I tried it years ago when my dd was with me and neither one of us liked it.  But it's so loved here that given another chance I may reconsider.


----------



## Orlie

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my new-to-me carmino Bella bag for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344895



Oh this is one of those reds that I have been wanting to see in person.  Beautiful!


----------



## H’sKisses

Orlie said:


> Oh this is one of those reds that I have been wanting to see in person.  Beautiful!




It's the perfect red!!!


----------



## boxermom

Traveling with the pillow bag in Appia. The crossbody style works well.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Special veneta large


----------



## YellowLabKiss

My mini Veneta at the ballet last night.


----------



## indiaink

YellowLabKiss said:


> My mini Veneta at the ballet last night.



Adore the Dune treatment - I have this exact color in a cosmetic case.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow and L-Zip wallet again. I've been too "lazy" to change this week.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Argento pillow and L-Zip wallet again. I've been too "lazy" to change this week.


 
You and 'lazy' are two words I can't even imagine uttering in the same sentence!


----------



## EGBDF

YellowLabKiss said:


> My mini Veneta at the ballet last night.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> You and 'lazy' are two words I can't even imagine uttering in the same sentence!




You are so sweet my friend. It's been a busy week. My bag choice is perfect today because it's raining. The pillow fits into one of my smaller Herve Chapelier totes.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

indiaink said:


> Adore the Dune treatment - I have this exact color in a cosmetic case.



I never knew what the treatment was called, so thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero duo to my boys' mother son dance. Our first. [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly (and matching Gucci scarf)


----------



## diane278

Pacific parachute


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Peony Olimpia. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## ksuromax

I am addicted to this pattern


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> I am addicted to this pattern




Love them all!


----------



## new_to_lv

Waiting for my dauther with my large Veneta in Watteau.


----------



## grietje

No BV for me today.  LV Delightful PM with BV innards.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gainsboro Rings Lido. I finally own a light-colored bag. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3290808


Be still my heart that is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## jburgh

Bronze Cervo woven hobo.


----------



## BV_fan

Gardena Intrecciato in Nero (messenger)


----------



## Love Of My Life

San Marco


----------



## CaviarChanel

I am using my FIRST new-to-me Bottega small iron  

{ copying the style of one tpfer here and lengthened the handle with a twilly }


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Quetsche pyramid.


----------



## CoastalCouture

ksuromax said:


> I am addicted to this pattern




I love the way you have layered the colors,


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Quetsche pyramid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352330


Loving your pyramid!


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Quetsche pyramid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352330



Isn't that a parachute?  It's really pretty!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Isn't that a parachute?  It's really pretty!


My bad!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Loving your pyramid!




Oops my bad. Parachute!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Isn't that a parachute?  It's really pretty!




I don't know why I said that!  I don't even own one. Wishful thinking maybe. Lol


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> I don't know why I said that!  I don't even own one. Wishful thinking maybe. Lol


Oooo... your subconscious talking.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I don't know why I said that!  I don't even own one. Wishful thinking maybe. Lol


Hey, I have two parachutes but I still called it a pyramid. I'm using my usual excuse: cognitive decline. It's my go-to excuse for any and all errors I make.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Hey, I have two parachutes but I still called it a pyramid. I'm using my usual excuse: cognitive decline. It's my go-to excuse for any and all errors I make.




Haha I like that. I blame my kids for the condition of my brain. &#128580;


----------



## Orlie

grietje said:


> Isn't that a parachute?  It's really pretty!





Buckeyemommy said:


> I don't know why I said that!





diane278 said:


> My bad!



This is hilarious.  I wonder if we were all so mesmerized by the beautiful quetsche that we stopped paying attention after the 'p'...I didn't even notice!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Special veneta medium


----------



## pm0964

Sapphire parachute and pacific blue wallet


----------



## diane278

Mona Lisa pillow for errands. It's going to be 1,000 degrees here today (I'm not a fan of hot weather!) so I'm going to travel light.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> Special veneta medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355098




Very pretty.


----------



## Mousse

Dressing it up today with the LE Fenice tote and Ossidato Rame zip wallet.


----------



## LLANeedle

Attending my daughters wedding this afternoon.......I would have loved to carry my knot but it didn't accommodate, scissors, needle and thread, kind bars, jewelry wrap, lots of Kleenex....you know all those emergency necessities.  Instead a Tods tote was called into service.  I'm not only MOB I'm also MOMOH so I'm very prepared....lol


----------



## LouiseCPH

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very pretty.




Thank you!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Attending my daughters wedding this afternoon.......I would have loved to carry my knot but it didn't accommodate, scissors, needle and thread, kind bars, jewelry wrap, lots of Kleenex....you know all those emergency necessities.  Instead a Tods tote was called into service.  I'm not only MOB I'm also MOMOH so I'm very prepared....lol


Mother of maid of honor?


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Mother of maid of honor?


Yes, my daughter with DS was the maid of honor.  It added a little more stress to my plate but she did a wonderful job.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Yes, my daughter with DS was the maid of honor.  It added a little more stress to my plate but she did a wonderful job.


I'm so happy that it went well.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My beautiful signal blue Veneta [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wow!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mousse said:


> dressing it up today with the le fenice tote and ossidato rame zip wallet.
> View attachment 3355247



wow


----------



## Phiomega

yoyotomatoe said:


> View attachment 3358061
> 
> My beautiful signal blue Veneta [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Love the bright color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

yoyotomatoe said:


> My beautiful signal blue Veneta [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



So beautiful.


----------



## BV_fan

Flats in Atlantic & maxi veneta in maroon &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Phiomega said:


> Love the bright color!





frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful.



Thank you ladies


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> Flats in Atlantic & maxi veneta in maroon &#10084;&#65039;


Love how rich Maroon looks here. Those flats look very comfortable. How do you find them?


----------



## BV_fan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how rich Maroon looks here. Those flats look very comfortable. How do you find them?



Yes, they are!
I got lucky and got them on sale (50% off!) about 2 months ago from shoescribe.com


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mallow mini convertible


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouiseCPH said:


> Mallow mini convertible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359254



Oh wow! That is stunning


----------



## ksuromax

BV_fan said:


> Flats in Atlantic & maxi veneta in maroon &#10084;&#65039;


 
what an amazing pair! 


I just adore the colours of BV, they are so easy to mix&match with each other irrespectively of what year they come from, or what your are wearing... they will pull out any outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_fan said:


> Flats in Atlantic & maxi veneta in maroon &#10084;&#65039;


 
Here's my lady accompanying me today


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Here's my lady accompanying me today




Ohhhh that is pretty!


----------



## grietje

Nero Bella.


I'd been carrying the LV Delightful for the past 10 days. this sounds just horrible but with moving it was good to have a 'beater bag!'


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ohhhh that is pretty!


Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> Yes, they are!
> I got lucky and got them on sale (50% off!) about 2 months ago from shoescribe.com


Good to know and that's an incredible hood deal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Mallow mini convertible



Great looking bag!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great looking bag!




Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Not carrying BV today but wearing couple of knot bracelets and scarf.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Not carrying BV today but wearing couple of knot bracelets and scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360455


 
The blue one is truly amazing! 
Here are mine (wearing green top today)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> The blue one is truly amazing!
> Here are mine (wearing green top today)




Love that shade of green!  Happy Friday.


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Not carrying BV today but wearing couple of knot bracelets and scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360455



Pretty bracelets. I love the colors.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blue medium belly


----------



## jmcadon

I call this my school bus BV.  Love the bright, sunny color...


----------



## grietje

Changed to the tangerine Bella.


----------



## CaviarChanel

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363422




OMG - what a beauty.  Is this INK?  I want the same one.  Anyone seen a similar one on the preloved market?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Now that the weather has turned, it's time to get out the Bella in banane.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jmcadon said:


> I call this my school bus BV.  Love the bright, sunny color...


Ahhh...a ray of sunshine! I love, love, love this bag! Is it a large iron?


----------



## jmcadon

chloebagfreak said:


> Ahhh...a ray of sunshine! I love, love, love this bag! Is it a large iron?



Yes.  I also have a small iron bag in shock.  Selling my veneta and new pyramid....the iron bag is my new BV love


----------



## diane278

Just can't put that nuvolato tote back into the closet.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jmcadon said:


> Yes.  I also have a small iron bag in shock.  Selling my veneta and new pyramid....the iron bag is my new BV love


I love my small iron bag! They are great size and shape. 
Which new pyramid do you have? I saw pictures of some at the outlet ,but I'm not sure the leather is as good on the made for outlet pieces.


----------



## jmcadon

I have the new pyramid in absinthe. ,I love the color but just don't carry it much anymore.


----------



## V0N1B2

jmcadon said:


> I have the new pyramid in absinthe. ,I love the color but just don't carry it much anymore.


Does your large iron hold about the same as the pyramid?


----------



## jmcadon

V0N1B2 said:


> Does your large iron hold about the same as the pyramid?


Yes, I would say they are similar in size.  The iron bag is easier to get into but I like that the NP holds its shape better...I don't like bags that melt when you set them down.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oh I love the bags that puddle. Coming from having Balenciaga and the old Chloe Paddingtons


----------



## LouiseCPH

CaviarChanel said:


> OMG - what a beauty.  Is this INK?  I want the same one.  Anyone seen a similar one on the preloved market?




Thank you [emoji4]. I think it might be Celeste.  I got it from Vestiairecollective, but right now there are no Belly bags there, I believe. Not impossible something will show up, though.


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm still carrying the Safari Veneta.  Happy to say it's finally beginning to soften.  Come Memorial Day, back in the closet it goes and out comes the  nuvolato Veneta.  Thinking about the puddling comment.....I have an old Veneta that's so soft if the zipper is open when I lay the bag down the leather literally collapses and everything falls out.


----------



## tenKrat

Enjoying my new large Veneta in Mist Nero that I got at the sale today. [emoji177]


----------



## Auvina15

tenKrat said:


> Enjoying my new large Veneta in Mist Nero that I got at the sale today. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3364677



So pretty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> Enjoying my new large Veneta in Mist Nero that I got at the sale today. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3364677




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LouiseCPH

And wearing my Carmino Bella-bag today [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3364861
> 
> 
> And wearing my Carmino Bella-bag today [emoji4]



Ooooh that is pretty!   I feel my 'red urge' rearing its head!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cabat


----------



## veevee1

I'm a recent BV convert. I found this small rete tote in ebano for 60% at the Neiman Marcus sale yesterday!


----------



## LLANeedle

victrola9@hotma said:


> I'm a recent BV convert. I found this small rete tote in ebano for 60% at the Neiman Marcus sale yesterday!
> View attachment 3365183


You will love it.  It's an easy, functional bag to use.  Love the color!


----------



## Auvina15

Finally I got to own a Montaigne in blue empire!!!! Didn't wait much longer to wear her for the first time!!! Love love her!!!


----------



## Auvina15

victrola9@hotma said:


> I'm a recent BV convert. I found this small rete tote in ebano for 60% at the Neiman Marcus sale yesterday!
> View attachment 3365183



Wow what a great find!!!! So lucky you.....Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ruxby

tenKrat said:


> Enjoying my new large Veneta in Mist Nero that I got at the sale today. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3364677



what a unique piece. I love the pattern and the black & white coloring. It's the perfect bag to add contrast to a colorful summer wardrobe. Enjoy it!


----------



## LLANeedle

Auvina15 said:


> Finally I got to own a Montaigne in blue empire!!!! Didn't wait much longer to wear her for the first time!!! Love love her!!!


Very pretty.


----------



## H’sKisses

Large Camel Veneta today!


----------



## H’sKisses

Auvina15 said:


> Finally I got to own a Montaigne in blue empire!!!! Didn't wait much longer to wear her for the first time!!! Love love her!!!




Love!!! I absolutely love the Montaigne and the different looks I can have with it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Auvina15 said:


> Finally I got to own a Montaigne in blue empire!!!! Didn't wait much longer to wear her for the first time!!! Love love her!!!




Very nice!


----------



## Auvina15

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very nice!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love!!! I absolutely love the Montaigne and the different looks I can have with it!





LLANeedle said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Large Camel Veneta today!
> 
> View attachment 3365541



I love this color of your Veneta!!! Very neutral and classic!!!


----------



## diane278

Moved my stuff in to the NLG parachute


----------



## H’sKisses

Auvina15 said:


> I love this color of your Veneta!!! Very neutral and classic!!!




Thank you! Yes, it goes with anything! I just have to Baby it a bit more than the others because it's light! But it's held up very well!


----------



## veevee1

LLANeedle said:


> You will love it.  It's an easy, functional bag to use.  Love the color!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow what a great find!!!! So lucky you.....Congratulations!!!!



Thank you! I couldn't pass up the deal and I am really enjoying this bag... and it was a perfect opportunity to try out a larger Bottega Veneta bag; I only had SLGs, disco, and pillow. I completely understand the obsession now!


----------



## diane278

canard pillow


----------



## grietje

New Sand Bella.  Gosh this color is so wonderful!!


----------



## Mousse

Something new... reveal this afternoon when I can take some pix.


----------



## ksuromax

First time out together, my brand new Cervo in Canard


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Large Camel Veneta today!
> 
> View attachment 3365541




It's amazing! Perfect Veneta of all times!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> It's amazing! Perfect Veneta of all times!




It's a great neutral!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote
> 
> View attachment 3366986




Jaw dropped.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Jaw dropped.




It's just gorgeous. [emoji846]


----------



## chloebagfreak

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote
> 
> View attachment 3366986


Wow.....


----------



## 27leborse

Just returned from a week in NYC with my nero Cabat and nero Disco bag. What terrific travel companions!


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo and Canard Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail Zip Wallet.


----------



## GoStanford

27leborse said:


> Just returned from a week in NYC with my nero Cabat and nero Disco bag. What terrific travel companions!


Sorry if this is off-topic for this thread.  How did you pack them for travel?


----------



## Auvina15

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo Hobo and Canard Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail Zip Wallet.
> View attachment 3367076



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote
> 
> View attachment 3366986



Wow this is a stunner!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> And wearing my Carmino Bella-bag today [emoji4]




A Great color!


----------



## Phiomega

With my new Atlantic Bella in Starbucks... Still amazed how the color changes in sunlight!


----------



## Orlie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote
> 
> View attachment 3366986



Jeezy louisie...that is one stunning bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo Hobo and Canard Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail Zip Wallet.
> View attachment 3367076


I just love this couple together! Awesome colors for summer


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> With my new Atlantic Bella in Starbucks... Still amazed how the color changes in sunlight!
> View attachment 3367980




Beautiful. I feel I need the give this color another chance. All the pics are stunning and color seems to change. Do you feel it has any purple undertones?


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful. I feel I need the give this color another chance. All the pics are stunning and color seems to change. Do you feel it has any purple undertones?



Sorry to jump in, but I think it does.  If you look at my reveal of Atlantic, I do comparison shots between it and Violet. Next to each other it's not as obvious but in certain lighting, it can definitely sway to the violet side.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Sorry to jump in, but I think it does.  If you look at my reveal of Atlantic, I do comparison shots between it and Violet. Next to each other it's not as obvious but in certain lighting, it can definitely sway to the violet side.




That's what I remember from seeing it in Chicago last year, but these pics are making me doubt my memory. I love the deep royal blue, but not a fan of the purple tone. Will have to continue admiring from afar.


----------



## 27leborse

GoStanford said:


> Sorry if this is off-topic for this thread.  How did you pack them for travel?



I don't pack them. I use the disco bag either crossbody or as a belt bag for easy access in the airport to essentials like passport, iPhone, cards and currency. Then the cabat holds everything else like an extra sweater, magazines, hat, sunglasses, water bottle, etc. This has been my favored travel duo for several years now!


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> That's what I remember from seeing it in Chicago last year, but these pics are making me doubt my memory. I love the deep royal blue, but not a fan of the purple tone. Will have to continue admiring from afar.


I agree that in certain light, atlantic has a purplish tint. I bought the baby wallet but decided to wait on a bag as I wanted something that was more of a denim tone. In the store it looked blue but out in the natural light I could see a purplish cast.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I agree that in certain light, atlantic has a purplish tint. I bought the baby wallet but decided to wait on a bag as I wanted something that was more of a denim tone. In the store it looked blue but out in the natural light I could see a purplish cast.



Diane, don't you think Pacific might be a really good option for those that want a deep blue but little to no sapphire or purple tone?  Or is it a hair too dusty?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Diane, don't you think Pacific might be a really good option for those that want a deep blue but little to no sapphire or purple tone?  Or is it a hair too dusty?



I think it's a great shade and very versatile. I think it's a very neutral blue, and I see it as slightly dusty in some light. I think my photos in the _Pacific Parachute & handle softening thread_ show the color pretty accurately. And you're right, I don't see any sapphire or purple tones in it.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Black special veneta


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> With my new Atlantic Bella in Starbucks... Still amazed how the color changes in sunlight!
> View attachment 3367980



Wow!!! I love this!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo Hobo and Canard Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail Zip Wallet.
> View attachment 3367076



Love love this color!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mist Nero Cravatteria Motif with Ayers detail rete tote
> 
> View attachment 3366986



Wow it's a stunner!!! Great shot!!!


----------



## diane278

Pacific pillow


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, I admire your initiative.  You change your bags often.  I'm so bag lazy.  The nuvolato should have come out to play for summer on Memorial Day but I'm still lugging the safari.  I also wish I could wear linen washed.  I tried....I really did.  I got a new while linen blouse, rolled tab sleeves, uber casual but I caved and ironed it.  I really tried not to.  You look so polished in your washed tunic.....I looked like I was ready to clean the house.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, I admire your initiative.  You change your bags often.  I'm so bag lazy.  The nuvolato should have come out to play for summer on Memorial Day but I'm still lugging the safari.  I also wish I could wear linen washed.  I tried....I really did.  I got a new while linen blouse, rolled tab sleeves, uber casual but I caved and ironed it.  I really tried not to.  You look so polished in your washed tunic.....I looked like I was ready to clean the house.


Thank you, but changing bags is new to me. I am forcing it because I have spent so much (for me) on new bags and I want to justify the spending. I have to say, the nuvolato tote is so perfect for maxi skirts and tunics that I use that more often than the other totes. I have begun to use it for travel to hold my iPad and things like that. 

As for the washed linen, I find that it only works for me if the garment has simple lines....thus, the tunics.  I do have friends who iron their linen but because it's a lot of work they end up not wearing it much. I'm all for doing whatever is easy.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful. I feel I need the give this color another chance. All the pics are stunning and color seems to change. Do you feel it has any purple undertones?




Yes it definitely has a purple undertone that pops under the sunlight. I like it very much that way, but if you want real blue, this is not exactly there. To date I have been matching it with my black/white outfits and it works beautifully...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blue medium belly


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371264


 
can't say what I like more, you in your perfect feminine look (skirt+heels), or your bag! well done! you must be a head-turner!


----------



## ksuromax

all white today  Julie in milk cervo and intrecciato sandals


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> can't say what I like more, you in your perfect feminine look (skirt+heels), or your bag! well done! you must be a head-turner!




Thank you *blush*


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## LLANeedle

Finally, after a long winter's nap, the nuvolato Veneta has made an appearance.  I must say, she's showing her age....poor dear.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella in my office...


----------



## jmcadon

Small iron bag


----------



## jmcadon

ksuromax said:


> all white today  Julie in milk cervo and intrecciato sandals



I love a white bag in summer...so fresh!


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry for the 'Bella overload' but really enjoying my New BV and for once, things are matching!


----------



## GoStanford

Phiomega said:


> Sorry for the 'Bella overload' but really enjoying my New BV and for once, things are matching!



Don't be sorry - it's nice!  What an amazing skyline in front of you at work.  That must be amazing to watch the weather patterns.


----------



## diane278

Peltro for the next couple of days.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano large convertible.


----------



## BV_fan

Large rete tote in sapphire


----------



## LouiseCPH

Brought the big bag to work yesterday: red large convertible


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jmcadon said:


> Small iron bag


Such a happy color. 



Phiomega said:


> Sorry for the 'Bella overload' but really enjoying my New BV and for once, things are matching.



Your Atlantic Campana is looking fab!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ebano disco as wallet on chain and more for the past week. I need to be sorry for even thinking of rehoming her. She serves me so well when I need to carry a backpack whilst exploring the great outdoors in our erratic weather of rain and humidity. Dear Ebano, you are officially staying.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your Atlantic Campana is looking fab!







GoStanford said:


> Don't be sorry - it's nice!  What an amazing skyline in front of you at work.  That must be amazing to watch the weather patterns.




Thank you... And this is from today... I like how it works with my bright blue jeans and sporty black flatforms in the church...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ebano disco as wallet on chain and more for the past week. I need to be sorry for even thinking of rehoming her. She serves me so well when I need to carry a backpack whilst exploring the great outdoors in our erratic weather of rain and humidity. Dear Ebano, you are officially staying.




Ebano disco is a classic --- and versatile between convenience day purse to dancing night crossbody.... Agree with your decision [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... And this is from today... I like how it works with my bright blue jeans and sporty black flatforms in the church...



Very stylish! I love how it complements your jeans. It also goes so well with black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Ebano disco is a classic --- and versatile between convenience day purse to dancing night crossbody.... Agree with your decision [emoji12]


Ebano says 'Thank You' for being more sane than her mom. Her mom apparently did not know better. *tsk tsk


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo in mallow, colour is amazing! It passes from pale pink through grey-ish lilac into purple... Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

museum day..my cabat


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in mallow, colour is amazing! It passes from pale pink through grey-ish lilac into purple... Love it!




Love this!!!


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat. I needed a hauler today.


----------



## diane278

One of the pillows for hot weather errands.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in mallow, colour is amazing! It passes from pale pink through grey-ish lilac into purple... Love it!




Such a pretty colour and the leather is sooooo divine!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

This one. Not sure of name or color. [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

My Banane Pillow had fun with me today as I toured Pike Place Market in Seattle, and experienced the Space Needle.  Absolute perfection for tourist duties!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> My Banane Pillow had fun with me today as I toured Pike Place Market in Seattle, and experienced the Space Needle.  Absolute perfection for tourist duties!


Are modeling shots coming? Or will those be in a separate thread?


----------



## floodette

am using my maxi ebano. I sold my nero one, as maxi is too big for me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> This one. Not sure of name or color. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374958


If you care... 
If this is the bag I'm thinking of (an East-West kind of bag, like a squashed down Rete Tote without the interior clasp), it was called... are you ready for it? Intrecciato Nappa Bag.  Original, right?   I think yours looks like Electrique or Signal Blue depending on season.  Here is a photo of one in Appia from Cruise 2012. *the bag in the middle 





indiaink said:


> My Banane Pillow had fun with me today as I toured Pike Place Market in Seattle, and experienced the Space Needle.  Absolute perfection for tourist duties!


Seattle? You're almost in my backyard. Maybe I should come down there. What are you doing on Wednesday? Can you pick me up at the train station?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Seattle? You're almost in my backyard. Maybe I should come down there. What are you doing on Wednesday? Can you pick me up at the train station?


J and I would be quite delighted, darling.  Say, the 10:55 train?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Double flap in Mona Lisa


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> If you care...
> If this is the bag I'm thinking of (an East-West kind of bag, like a squashed down Rete Tote without the interior clasp), it was called... are you ready for it? Intrecciato Nappa Bag.  Original, right?   I think yours looks like Electrique or Signal Blue depending on season.  Here is a photo of one in Appia from Cruise 2012. *the bag in the middle
> View attachment 3375215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LouiseCPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double flap in Mona Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice photos!
Click to expand...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> If you care...
> 
> If this is the bag I'm thinking of (an East-West kind of bag, like a squashed down Rete Tote without the interior clasp), it was called... are you ready for it? Intrecciato Nappa Bag.  Original, right?   I think yours looks like Electrique or Signal Blue depending on season.  Here is a photo of one in Appia from Cruise 2012. *the bag in the middle
> 
> View attachment 3375215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle? You're almost in my backyard. Maybe I should come down there. What are you doing on Wednesday? Can you pick me up at the train station?




Thank you Von!  What an original name lol. I really love this bag. I hadn't seen it before and thought maybe it was made only for the outlet. I got it in Orlando.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you Von!  What an original name lol. I really love this bag. I hadn't seen it before and thought maybe it was made only for the outlet. I got it in Orlando.


I couldn't edit my post last night for some reason.  The one in the picture (from the catalog) has a seam on the sides which I don't think yours has? Your bag may be just a slightly different model that was, in fact made for the outlet, but drawing inspiration from the one I posted. *or at least that's my thought.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> I couldn't edit my post last night for some reason.  The one in the picture (from the catalog) has a seam on the sides which I don't think yours has? Your bag may be just a slightly different model that was, in fact made for the outlet, but drawing inspiration from the one I posted. *or at least that's my thought.




Yes I see that now. You're right, mine isn't exactly like that. What a keen eye you have.


----------



## diane278

None. I carried a stepsister today. The leather paper bag clutch. Had oral surgery so I only went to the dentist.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Really nice photos![/QUOTE]


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cannot part with my Cervo in mallow, but added these today as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in mallow, colour is amazing! It passes from pale pink through grey-ish lilac into purple... Love it!


Mallow in Cervo looks so lovely. 


ksuromax said:


> Cannot part with my Cervo in mallow, but added these today as well


Minimalist and chic. Love these.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Double flap in Mona Lisa


Gorgeous shades of purple. Great pairings.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> This one. Not sure of name or color.



Love the vibrant color!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mallow in Cervo looks so lovely.
> 
> Minimalist and chic. Love these.


 
Thanks, Darling


----------



## grietje

Alabastre Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Alabastre Cervo Loop Hobo


Would that be the one you tried wearing on your head but found it too hot? I loved that photo.

Today is NLG parachute day.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous shades of purple. Great pairings.




Thank you!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Would that be the one you tried wearing on your head but found it too hot? I loved that photo.
> 
> Today is NLG parachute day.




I should be wearing it on my head.  I'm having a flat hair day.  Instead it's slung on my shoulder and being worn with a white linen tunic and grey leggings.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I should be wearing it on my head.  I'm having a flat hair day.  Instead it's slung on my shoulder and being worn with a white linen tunic and grey leggings.


That sounds perfect.


----------



## V0N1B2

S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.


The bag resembles the setting.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.


Wow! That is really pretty!

It must have been BV day at Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit.  India posted a back pack sighting. Ok Spill it!  I smell Pac Northwest meet up!  Group photos of the happy BVettes and their bags please!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> wow! That is really pretty!
> 
> It must have been bv day at chihuly garden and glass exhibit.  India posted a back pack sighting. Ok spill it!  I smell pac northwest meet up!  Group photos of the happy bvettes and their bags please!


+1


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Wow! That is really pretty!
> 
> It must have been BV day at Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit.  India posted a back pack sighting. Ok Spill it!  I smell Pac Northwest meet up!  Group photos of the happy BVettes and their bags please!





diane278 said:


> +1


Well _someone_ doesn't want her picture taken so I am trying to find a way to crop Miss Camera Shy from one of the photos with my limited tech abilities here.  Will try to post it later, but there might even be another shot today


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato tote


----------



## ksuromax

Today my Cervo in Mallow is accompanied by a Rose Gold metallic pouch


----------



## ksuromax

v0n1b2 said:


> s/s 2009 copper nappa bag today at the chihuly garden and glass exhibit in seattle.


 
wowowow!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato tote


Hello, diva!

(from one Diva to another)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Today my Cervo in Mallow is accompanied by a Rose Gold metallic pouch



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.



Wow so beautiful!!! Great shot Von!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Hello, diva!
> 
> (from one Diva to another)


Boy, was I loopy when I took that photo. I had an allergic reaction to a medication last night. I had plans but it turned out that after I took that, the only place I went today was to the pharmacy for a different medication. Been laying around all day, mostly sleeping. I never did get my errands done. Or much of anything else.


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.




How appropriate! Should be part Of the exhibit!


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow for a day around the neighborhood...


It matches my swing!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow for a day around the neighborhood...
> View attachment 3378571
> 
> It matches my swing!
> View attachment 3378573




How I love the colour.... on others!! and totally cannot wear it myself! Enjoy!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Olimpia in peony for a little consignment shopping then arts festival.


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato tote




BV looks right at home with all this art!


----------



## couturequeen

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.




 cool shot

Another BV metallic wonder!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Olimpia in peony for a little consignment shopping then arts festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378850




Lovely Pop of color... Matched your car interior too! [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

At an indoor playground... My son insisted on playing delivery man so my BV is sitting pretty at the back of this tricycle...


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Olimpia in peony for a little consignment shopping then arts festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378850


Lovely colour. This is the medium size Olympia, yes?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Buckeyemommy said:


> Olimpia in peony for a little consignment shopping then arts festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378850




Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Got to use my knot for the first time at my good friend's Hawaiian themed wedding...I met her through TPF [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got to use my knot for the first time at my good friend's Hawaiian themed wedding...I met her through TPF [emoji4]
> View attachment 3379594
> View attachment 3379595
> View attachment 3379597


You look lovely. And your knot looks right at home.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely colour. This is the medium size Olympia, yes?




Thank you. I think it's referred to as the small. There is 1 size smaller (baby or mini?).


----------



## jmcadon

My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.


----------



## LouiseCPH

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.




That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## jmcadon

LouiseCPH said:


> That is a beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.


A pillow bag is always a good idea  the flamingo color is really nice for summer.


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.



Bet it looks super with your coloring!  i think the Ayers adds a really chic touch to the color.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow for a day around the neighborhood...
> View attachment 3378571
> 
> It matches my swing!
> View attachment 3378573


So pretty


----------



## ksuromax

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.


 
what a beauty!!


----------



## Phiomega

moi et mes sacs said:


> So pretty




Thank you...

And here is from today... My first BV, ebano medium Olympia... 



Love ebano color and the elegant look of it...


----------



## jmcadon

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow for a day around the neighborhood...
> View attachment 3378571
> 
> It matches my swing!
> View attachment 3378573



I love the bright BV colors.  Congrats!


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Bet it looks super with your coloring!  i think the Ayers adds a really chic touch to the color.



Thanks, G.  I love it!


----------



## jmcadon

ksuromax said:


> what a beauty!!



Thanks so much...there have been so many pillow bag reveals I thought I just might need one


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> A pillow bag is always a good idea  the flamingo color is really nice for summer.



You were driving me crazy with all your pillow reveals...now I get it!  Love the size and the Ayers is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Phiomega

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.




This is very pretty... I do love the dark brunito chain too...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Thank you...
> 
> And here is from today... My first BV, ebano medium Olympia...
> View attachment 3380600
> 
> 
> Love ebano color and the elegant look of it...




Love the view. Both of them. [emoji6]


----------



## Orlie

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.



Love the ayers pillows--especially the wide(r) ayers straps!  So pretty!


----------



## Orlie

V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.



Oh I do wish they would bring back this color/texture. Stunning!


----------



## Orlie

ksuromax said:


> Today my Cervo in Mallow is accompanied by a Rose Gold metallic pouch



What a beautiful photo!


----------



## Orlie

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow for a day around the neighborhood...



This is the darn happiest green...Love.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jmcadon said:


> My glimmer Ayers pillow in Flamingo.  I find I don't carry my larger BV bags much anymore.  I love the dark Brunito chains.


This is a real beauty. I love the Ayers treatment on the pillows. Instant glam-up.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love ebano color and the elegant look of it...



Agree that ebano is an elegant color. What a view!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree that ebano is an elegant color. What a view!


Thank you! Yes lucky to have an office with a great view...


----------



## indiaink

My new-to-me (again) Scarlet Cervo Hobo. I started out my Seattle Road Trip with a red Max Mara small Whitney and by the end of the first day I was screaming for the comfort and 'what can I do to make your life easier' friendliness of the Cervo Hobo. I found one online and it was waiting for me at the home of my Seattle friend over a week ago and I've been happily trekking with it since. I even found it more comfy and elegant than the Banane Pillow I'd brought with me.  I think I've said this before, but I've learned my lesson all over again, for good. The Cervo Hobo is *my* one and only.


----------



## grietje

So is this red a keeper?  You've had a few...

You may recall my thing with red.  It rears it head every few months and I am THIS close to purchasing and then I remember that I've sold EVERY red bag I've ever owned.  May the force be with you.


----------



## grietje

Made the switch to the Nero Bella.  Noticed how soft she's becoming.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> So is this red a keeper?  You've had a few...
> 
> You may recall my thing with red.  It rears it head every few months and I am THIS close to purchasing and then I remember that I've sold EVERY red bag I've ever owned.  May the force be with you.


I do. Yes, Scarlet is a true red. She won't leave my hands again. The Whitney I have was supposed to be 'red' but is more like Fever or Magma - just a titch of 'not red'. It is sooo hard to find a good red.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

diane278 said:


> You look lovely. And your knot looks right at home.


Thank you diane!


----------



## diane278

Pacific parachute


----------



## Silvius

Hello, I'm new here. I was offered a large lilac Bottega Veneta Cabat. Has anyone made experience with this bag and with this colour? What do you think about it? Every opinion would be helpful for me. I'm wondering if this colour fits well to other colours or if it will stay in the wardrobe.

Thank you for your help in taking a decision. Best wishes,


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large maroon Veneta


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> You may recall my thing with red.  It rears it head every few months and I am THIS close to purchasing and then I remember that I've sold EVERY red bag I've ever owned.  May the force be with you.



So true. I love a good red and found a few bags that I really like in terms of tbe right tone of red and functionality. But, I end up selling both of them. I just never got round to wearing them, at most once. Nowadays, I restrain myself and just admire gorgeous red bags.


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane in the sun


----------



## jburgh

My Nero intrecciato backpack from S/S 2016.  It is very comfortable and holds just what I need.  Phone pocket is still not big enough.  Hey BV...please make that about 18mm wider!


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> So true. I love a good red and found a few bags that I really like in terms of tbe right tone of red and functionality. But, I end up selling both of them. I just never got round to wearing them, at most once. Nowadays, I restrain myself and just admire gorgeous red bags.



I love red. I have a Fever Cervo Hobo from Cruise 2009/2010 that is my perfect red. BV has a new red for the upcoming Cruise collection. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> I love red. I have a Fever Cervo Hobo from Cruise 2009/2010 that is my perfect red. BV has a new red for the upcoming Cruise collection. I can't wait to see it.



Can't wait either!


----------



## GoStanford

Mousse said:


> BV has a new red for the upcoming Cruise collection. I can't wait to see it.



Is this different from the Wine red that is listed for pre-order on the NM website?


----------



## Silvius

Silvius said:


> Hello, I'm new here. I was offered a large lilac Bottega Veneta Cabat. Has anyone made experience with this bag and with this colour? What do you think about it? Every opinion would be helpful for me. I'm wondering if this colour fits well to other colours or if it will stay in the wardrobe.
> 
> Thank you for your help in taking a decision. Best wishes,





V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.





V0N1B2 said:


> S/S 2009 Copper Nappa Bag today at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Exhibit in Seattle.


Hello I would like to ask you if you would recommend buying a copper bottega veneta, as I would like to buy a copper cervo or is it a very "loud" colour? Thanks,


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Is this different from the Wine red that is listed for pre-order on the NM website?



Yes. It's a bright red that I saw in a photo. It was a textured treatment like the new Cabat.


----------



## Mousse

Silvius said:


> Hello I would like to ask you if you would recommend buying a copper bottega veneta, as I would like to buy a copper cervo or is it a very "loud" colour? Thanks,



The Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo is a fantastic bag. I love mine. I don't find it loud at all for my style and personality. There are photos in the Cervo Hobo style thread.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> Yes. It's a bright red that I saw in a photo. It was a textured treatment like the new Cabat.



[emoji106][emoji106]. Please do post any pics you get.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> I love red. I have a Fever Cervo Hobo from Cruise 2009/2010 that is my perfect red. BV has a new red for the upcoming Cruise collection. I can't wait to see it.


I adore red and always carried red bags when I was in my twenties. Now that I am in my thirties, I shy away from them. Just what is going on? I laugh at myself sometimes. The only red bag left in my closet is the Royale Carmino Veneta. But you see, it is more than a red bag. It is a piece of art.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> I love red. I have a Fever Cervo Hobo from Cruise 2009/2010 that is my perfect red.



 I had seen pictures of Fever and oh my, it truly lives up to its name. HOT!


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore red and always carried red bags when I was in my twenties. Now that I am in my thirties, I shy away from them. Just what is going on? I laugh at myself sometimes. The only red bag left in my closet is the Royale Carmino Veneta. But you see, it is more than a red bag. It is a piece of art.


I consider most BV bags works of art.  My Scarlet fit right in at the Chihuly Art and Garden exhibit... And I am still carrying her today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> I consider most BV bags works of art.



I agree with you. Looking at how I jump from the red to less red bandwagon, I am quite sure it is a matter of time I jump back again. Wow India, your scarlet totally blended in with the landscape. For me, it is the focal point in the pic.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large veneta, Elephant


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I consider most BV bags works of art.  My Scarlet fit right in at the Chihuly Art and Garden exhibit... And I am still carrying her today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384819


LOOOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## grietje

Switched to the New Sand Bella. I've got the pale grey thing going today and it's hot so I lightened it all up!


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute but back into pillow bags starting tomorrow......


----------



## Mousse

Ottone Cabat.


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got to use my knot for the first time at my good friend's Hawaiian themed wedding...I met her through TPF [emoji4]
> View attachment 3379594
> View attachment 3379595
> View attachment 3379597


I was so busy doing stuff while I was away in Seattle that I forgot to tell you how much I liked this


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large maroon Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383390



Still aubergine (not maroon) Veneta.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> I was so busy doing stuff while I was away in Seattle that I forgot to tell you how much I liked this


Thanks V0N . I hope you had a wonderful time in Seattle!


----------



## Phiomega

Was in the mood of brown and black yesterday --- sorry bad pic quality 
Like how the leather 'shines' --- this Olympia is the old style with short strap, she is more than a year old which means I have been active in this forum for more than a year....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Was in the mood of brown and black yesterday



Looking gorgeous,  as always. I really do like the look of the Olimpia. I am eyeing the small crossbody style in the right color.


----------



## hazeleyes25

Trying out my new baby olimpia and brunito coin purse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hazeleyes25 said:


> Trying out my new baby olimpia and brunito coin purse.


Nice to see more olimpias. The Brunito coin purse looks divine![emoji7]


----------



## hazeleyes25

Thank you so much. I love them both.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## KY bag lady

My new Bluette pillow.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking gorgeous,  as always. I really do like the look of the Olimpia. I am eyeing the small crossbody style in the right color.



Thank you [emoji12]

The small Olympia is very nice -- my friend got one in Vesuvio and it looks very nice with neutral outfits, a great pop of color with classy shape!


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> nero cabat



Me too!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large black special veneta
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3389336


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you [emoji12]
> 
> The small Olympia is very nice -- my friend got one in Vesuvio and it looks very nice with neutral outfits, a great pop of color with classy shape!


I can imagine how gorgeous it is in Vesuvio. I do have a soft spot for crossbody bags in general and this one looks so chic and versatile.


----------



## grietje

Non-BV... LV Delightful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Non-BV... LV Delightful


I am in the same shoes, sort of... Changing out of the small flap wallet in Parme to a LV card case. Nothing wrong with the BV wallet but I realised all I need are a few cards and cash. Intend to rehome the Parme.


----------



## KY bag lady

grietje said:


> Non-BV... LV Delightful


Do you like the LV Delightful? It's one of the bags I have on my list to buy ( maybe). I sold 9 bags and now I'm itching to buy a couple of new ones. The baby Olympia is another one on my list.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ebano Bond Bag


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Non-BV... LV Delightful



^me too!


----------



## septembersiren

Adroise medium veneta


----------



## grietje

KY bag lady said:


> Do you like the LV Delightful? It's one of the bags I have on my list to buy ( maybe). I sold 9 bags and now I'm itching to buy a couple of new ones. The baby Olympia is another one on my list.



I do!  I like its look and got feedback from our Buckeye on it.  I got mine on the secondary market so it wasn't a horribly expensive risk.  It's light weight, the strap is comfortable and it has an ease to it.  A lot of the same quality ties of a BV hobo!  I'm not normally a fan of logo stuff but I admit to always having liked LV's monogram. It's a nice shade of brown. Although I'll also admit that it looks better in some bags over others.



Buckeyemommy said:


> ^me too!



Your were a good enabler on my purchase of this one!


----------



## KY bag lady

Thanks G &B for your input on the Delightful.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> I do!  I like its look and got feedback from our Buckeye on it.  I got mine on the secondary market so it wasn't a horribly expensive risk.  It's light weight, the strap is comfortable and it has an ease to it.  A lot of the same quality ties of a BV hobo!  I'm not normally a fan of logo stuff but I admit to always having liked LV's monogram. It's a nice shade of brown. Although I'll also admit that it looks better in some bags over others.
> 
> I agree - I only have a few LV and just this one in the mono (except a keepall but it's just for travel). This bag looks best in mono IMO. I had one in DE but rehomed it. Mine is the older model and it slouches so nicely and holds a lot and is soooo comfortable. Def check out the secondary market. GL!
> 
> Your were a good enabler on my purchase of this one!



[emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

My pillow in Irish


----------



## Kendie26

hazeleyes25 said:


> Trying out my new baby olimpia and brunito coin purse.


Congrats!! I love this color in Olimpia


----------



## Kendie26

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got to use my knot for the first time at my good friend's Hawaiian themed wedding...I met her through TPF [emoji4]
> View attachment 3379594
> View attachment 3379595
> View attachment 3379597


WOW WOW WOW...you look so STUNNING!! Love your knot, dress & jewelry...you're gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

I'm still in the oxblood mood, so  carrying a Mulberry Daria, but phone cases, knots bracelets, silver necklace, all are BV


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can't remember the name but its my multi color orange, cognac leather/lizard bag which I love...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Kendie26 said:


> WOW WOW WOW...you look so STUNNING!! Love your knot, dress & jewelry...you're gorgeous!


Thank you Kendie. You are too kind


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tenKrat said:


> My pillow in Irish
> 
> View attachment 3391376


 This is so gorgeous. Is this true to colour? All the Irish I've seen in the past were dark and flat.


----------



## tenKrat

yoyotomatoe said:


> This is so gorgeous. Is this true to colour? All the Irish I've seen in the past were dark and flat.



Pretty close.  Not dark at all. Irish is a lovely bright green. Here's another pic that's truer to color.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Carmino Bella


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Carmino Bella


I like the way it matches your shoes!  Your dress looks very smart.  Nice outfit!


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> My pillow in Irish
> View attachment 3391376


Great Colour! Very cheery! 


yoyotomatoe said:


> This is so gorgeous. Is this true to colour? All the Irish I've seen in the past were dark and flat.


There have been two Irish colours.
Irish Green was a darker, flatter colour done for (IIRC) Fall 2012, and this Irish that came out this year.  


LouiseCPH said:


> Carmino Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392382
> View attachment 3392383


Lovely.  I love a good RED, don't you?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Carmino Bella



The perfect pop of color. Gorgeous!


----------



## LouiseCPH

@GoStanford - thank you for your nice words! Matching my shoes with my bag is sort of a decease with me....but it hurts no one, and gives me peace of mind [emoji16]

@VON1B2 - yes, a good red is hard to beat! I count red (and, I might as well admit it all, also light pink/blush and dark purple) a new neutral....

@frenziedhandbag - thank you, I do think this is the perfect BV-red [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

LouiseCPH said:


> Carmino Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392382
> View attachment 3392383


Great bag (I have three) and super color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> There have been two Irish colours.
> Irish Green was a darker, flatter colour done for (IIRC) Fall 2012, and this Irish that came out this year.


Ah that all makes sense. I was wondering if this was a newer brighter "Irish" colour. Thanks for clarifying. I love this new Irish!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tenKrat said:


> Pretty close.  Not dark at all. Irish is a lovely bright green. Here's another pic that's truer to color.
> 
> View attachment 3391890


That's a gorgeous green!!! I love pop colours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cobalt Medium Veneta. Warm lighting made it look really dark.


----------



## BV_fan

Pillow in Atlantic


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large veneta in elephant


----------



## Kendie26

Hi everyone! I'm newer to the brand ( I'm mainly in Balenciaga, Mulberry & Chanel threads) but I'm very excited about this little BV gem that arrived yesterday & she will be out today! I'm feeling like it won't be my last BV! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3394003
> View attachment 3394004
> 
> Large veneta in elephant



Looks amazing on you & I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️the color!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Kendie26 said:


> Looks amazing on you & I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️the color!



Thank you! It is an amazing neutral - goes with a lot of my favourite brights [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newer to the brand ( I'm mainly in Balenciaga, Mulberry & Chanel threads) but I'm very excited about this little BV gem that arrived yesterday & she will be out today! I'm feeling like it won't be my last BV!



I think the Disco is a marvelous little bag and it's just fabulous in this color.  And yes, BV is a slippery slope!


----------



## grietje

Back to BV with Nero Bella.


----------



## Kendie26

grietje said:


> I think the Disco is a marvelous little bag and it's just fabulous in this color.  And yes, BV is a slippery slope!


thank you grietje! I appreciate you telling me the actual name Disco, since online it only said "mini messenger" or something along those lines. I have much to learn about BV from all of you experts!!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Carmino Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392382
> View attachment 3392383



Very nice! My favorite combo --- neutral outfit and Accessories with pop of colors!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newer to the brand ( I'm mainly in Balenciaga, Mulberry & Chanel threads) but I'm very excited about this little BV gem that arrived yesterday & she will be out today! I'm feeling like it won't be my last BV! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394704
> View attachment 3394705



Ahhhhh, love this little bag and it looks great in Atlantic. It's a slippery slope, enjoy the ride. [emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newer to the brand ( I'm mainly in Balenciaga, Mulberry & Chanel threads) but I'm very excited about this little BV gem that arrived yesterday & she will be out today! I'm feeling like it won't be my last BV! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394704
> View attachment 3394705


I love love this Kendie! Congrats again! For sure this won't be your last BV.  This brand quality and craftsmanship are top notch!!.,


----------



## LouiseCPH

@Phiomega Thank you [emoji4]

@Kendie26 Very pretty - congrats! You are now in danger of becoming a BV-addict.....


----------



## jburgh

Still the nero intrecciato backpack.  Seems to be working well for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Showing off my newly acquired addition to the continuously growing collection: Double Knot bracelet in metallic petal
P.S. Plus the double interlocked "eternity" rings silver necklace, which I don't take off at all


----------



## ksuromax

It was meant to be a matching accessory to my rose gold pouch, but it wasn't clearly mentioned that it was Petal, and the colour looked pretty much the same, but apparently these two are totally different  which won't stop me to wear them together tonight. Feels like it's a sign of fate - no 2 same colours can have a place in my BV collection! Lol


----------



## Kendie26

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ahhhhh, love this little bag and it looks great in Atlantic. It's a slippery slope, enjoy the ride.





Auvina15 said:


> I love love this Kendie! Congrats again! For sure this won't be your last BV.  This brand quality and craftsmanship are top notch!!.,[/QUOTE
> 
> @Kendie26 Very pretty - congrats! You are now in danger of becoming a BV-addict.....



Ha, thank you kindly for the warning Dear BV lovers! I think the addiction has already set in (yikes). I was completely blown away by the Purse Blog's recent BV article showing their Resort 2017 bags....the most magnificent collection I've ever seen; just to-die-for beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Showing off my newly acquired addition to the continuously growing collection: Double Knot bracelet in metallic petal
> P.S. Plus the double interlocked "eternity" rings silver necklace, which I don't take off at all
> View attachment 3395754
> View attachment 3395755


Congrats ksuromax! Such a pretty bracelet that looks lovely on your wrist. I've been eyeing their bracelet line too, & keychains, etc


----------



## ksuromax

that's the most dangerous path in BV I must say, they are many and relatively affordable, and all are addictive, you can't stop with one, you will want (and chase, and hunt) all the colours you will see...
thank god, sometimes with a bit of hunter's luck you can snatch one with a discount... )


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats ksuromax! Such a pretty bracelet that looks lovely on your wrist. I've been eyeing their bracelet line too, & keychains, etc


the above post was meant to be a reply to yours


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newer



Hi and welcome! I crossed over from Balenciaga too. It is a slippery slope but so fun! Such a coincidence that our first BV is the same bag. Mine is in Ebano (brown). Yours look fabulous in Atlantic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Large veneta in elephant



Such a pretty neutral. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Back to BV with Nero Bella.


I talked about trying on the Bella again and I did. It still felt awkward on me.  Even the SA felt I was trying very hard to make it work. [emoji20] Then,  I saw the baby Bella and tried it on. Love it and it was pretty spacious too. I love how the bag hung on one strap and as it was already broken in,  I could pull the strap easily if I wish to hold it in the hand. It looked really functional. Black,  NLG and Peony was available. I also tried on the small Olimpia in Barolo and loved the rich color. It pairs wonderfully with dark jeans. Lastly, it turned out that the cervo baseball hobo is not available in my country.


----------



## Kendie26

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi and welcome! I crossed over from Balenciaga too. It is a slippery slope but so fun! Such a coincidence that our first BV is the same bag. Mine is in Ebano (brown). Yours look fabulous in Atlantic.


yikes girl, don't tempt me!! (haha) Brown is my all-time favorite color (in everything!)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> It was meant to be a matching accessory to my rose gold pouch, but it wasn't clearly mentioned that it was Petal, and the colour looked pretty much the same, but apparently these two are totally different  which won't stop me to wear them together tonight. Feels like it's a sign of fate - no 2 same colours can have a place in my BV collection! Lol



So beautiful!! Congrats ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ready to go


----------



## Mousse

Large nappa crystal cabat and clear rete oxidized silver bracelet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kendie26 said:


> yikes girl, don't tempt me!! (haha) Brown is my all-time favorite color (in everything!)[emoji2]


You'll love the browns that BV does then. It is very pleasing on the eye, wonderful rich tones that are versatile and wears very well. Enjoy the Bv journey. You might forsake some Bals but totally worth it.


----------



## BV_fan

Cervo Handbag in Blood, I think...


----------



## Mousse

I love your Cervo bag. I keep hoping Tomas will design a classic large cross body saddle bag with a thick strap. 'Would like to see an adjustable strap so it can carry on the shoulder or as true cross body.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> I talked about trying on the Bella again and I did. It still felt awkward on me.  Even the SA felt I was trying very hard to make it work. [emoji20] Then,  I saw the baby Bella and tried it on. Love it and it was pretty spacious too. I love how the bag hung on one strap and as it was already broken in,  I could pull the strap easily if I wish to hold it in the hand. It looked really functional. Black,  NLG and Peony was available. I also tried on the small Olimpia in Barolo and loved the rich color. It pairs wonderfully with dark jeans. Lastly, it turned out that the cervo baseball hobo is not available in my country.



I am fascinated by how personal fit/style/ease is.  I would totally think you'd dig the Bella because we're similar height and frame but it just doesn't work for you.  And I really really believe in wearing something with confidence.  No matter how awesome it may be, if you don't feel confident, don't bother.

The Baby Bella is cute. It's a bit like the Iron but a bit dressier.  Whaaaatttt?  NO cervo hobo in your country?  WTH?  Did the SA indicate why?


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I talked about trying on the Bella again and I did. It still felt awkward on me.  Even the SA felt I was trying very hard to make it work. [emoji20] Then,  I saw the baby Bella and tried it on. Love it and it was pretty spacious too. I love how the bag hung on one strap and as it was already broken in,  I could pull the strap easily if I wish to hold it in the hand. It looked really functional. Black,  NLG and Peony was available. I also tried on the small Olimpia in Barolo and loved the rich color. It pairs wonderfully with dark jeans. Lastly, it turned out that the cervo baseball hobo is not available in my country.



Yes --- baby Bella is quite spacious and the size is very cute! I considered it but because my office environment is quite formal, it feels a bit too cute.... But is is a great bag for weekend and casual outings!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I am fascinated by how personal fit/style/ease is.  I would totally think you'd dig the Bella because we're similar height and frame but it just doesn't work for you.  And I really really believe in wearing something with confidence.  No matter how awesome it may be, if you don't feel confident, don't bother.
> 
> The Baby Bella is cute. It's a bit like the Iron but a bit dressier.  Whaaaatttt?  NO cervo hobo in your country?  WTH?  Did the SA indicate why?



That was exactly what I thought too, that the Bella will work out for me as tote bags generally work. Oh well, I can safely rule out the regular Bella now but the Baby Bella is really functional. I could fit my medium Veneta contents within. It looks very casual and I really like the ease of being able to throw it onto the shoulder. I actually find the small Iron dressier than the Baby Bella though. It could be because the one I tried on was already broken in. 

I cannot fathom why the Cervo hobo is not available. I even showed the SA a picture of it. He told me not all products are available to us, just like the metallics.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Yes --- baby Bella is quite spacious and the size is very cute! I considered it but because my office environment is quite formal, it feels a bit too cute.... But is is a great bag for weekend and casual outings!


It really is the perfect casual bag. Looks small but so roomy. I really like it a lot.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Whaaaatttt?  NO cervo hobo in your country?  WTH?



Another disappointment. Camel is not available to us too. Oh well, but at least we have Barolo and it is gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Currently on road trip to visit family & I can't stop staring at my first little beauty[emoji4]happy weekend everyone & I [emoji173]️seeing all the gorgeous BVs here


----------



## chloebagfreak

ksuromax said:


> Ready to go


I love this combo! Such pretty metallics.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kendie26 said:


> Currently on road trip to visit family & I can't stop staring at my first little beauty[emoji4]happy weekend everyone & I [emoji173]️seeing all the gorgeous BVs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397808


Congrats! I came over from Balenciaga too. I still have mine but not wearing them as much. I love this color on your disco! So rich and saturated.
Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> That was exactly what I thought too, that the Bella will work out for me as tote bags generally work. Oh well, I can safely rule out the regular Bella now but the Baby Bella is really functional. I could fit my medium Veneta contents within. It looks very casual and I really like the ease of being able to throw it onto the shoulder. I actually find the small Iron dressier than the Baby Bella though. It could be because the one I tried on was already broken in.
> 
> I cannot fathom why the Cervo hobo is not available. I even showed the SA a picture of it. He told me not all products are available to us, just like the metallics.


This is totally unfair!!! which country is this? maybe just they are not having that turnover to make it worthy to keep the stock?
what are you close to?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Currently on road trip to visit family & I can't stop staring at my first little beauty[emoji4]happy weekend everyone & I [emoji173]️seeing all the gorgeous BVs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397808


yayayay what a sweet cutie!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this combo! Such pretty metallics.


Thank you


----------



## magdalinka

Feeling very summery with my gorgeous green clutch.


----------



## chloebagfreak

My new Disco!


----------



## chloebagfreak

magdalinka said:


> Feeling very summery with my gorgeous green clutch.
> View attachment 3398093


I really like this color and style!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3398206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Disco!



That is soooo pretty!  What color?!?!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Thank you!
It says new light gray on the tag. Got it at the Bergdorfs sale. Weird, because it is online now not on sale.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here is another shot. It's darker in this picture.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

^very classy looking. Love the chain and look of this bag in this color.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Buckeyemommy said:


> ^very classy looking. Love the chain and look of this bag in this color.


Thanks! I really love it. 
I usually wear a Balenciaga town in anthracite, which is pretty gray too. But, I love that this is teeny


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> This is totally unfair!!! which country is this? maybe just they are not having that turnover to make it worthy to keep the stock?
> what are you close to?


I am unsure why it is not available and I did not probe further. I thought it is relatively common that certain styles might not be available in certain countries or in the case of country exclusive. I am in Singapore. No worries, the resale market is still readily available to me. I can look at Fashionphile if necessary since there is still an option for buy-back.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chloebagfreak said:


> My new Disco!



Look at its sheen! Such a darling of a bag.


----------



## Kendie26

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks! I really love it.
> I usually wear a Balenciaga town in anthracite, which is pretty gray too. But, I love that this is teeny


Great pics & I love your bag too chloebagfreak! Is your style the same as my messenger/disco or is it the olympia style? Sorry everyone for silly question as I'm trying to learn fast! I did see the Olympia style for sale on several sites & liked it a lot. Yours looks fabulous!


----------



## happytrottinelf

Trusty nero metal intreccio placcato knot came out for a wedding dinner


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kendie26 said:


> Great pics & I love your bag too chloebagfreak! Is your style the same as my messenger/disco or is it the olympia style? Sorry everyone for silly question as I'm trying to learn fast! I did see the Olympia style for sale on several sites & liked it a lot. Yours looks fabulous!


Hi, it is a disco bag just like your bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look at its sheen! Such a darling of a bag.


Thanks Frenzied)
I'm definitely in love and it causes no stress to my shoulder


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am unsure why it is not available and I did not probe further. I thought it is relatively common that certain styles might not be available in certain countries or in the case of country exclusive. I am in Singapore. No worries, the resale market is still readily available to me. I can look at Fashionphile if necessary since there is still an option for buy-back.


oh, I see
I thought it could be the case that due to small turnover and close location to some huge shopping destinations (like Oman- UAE, or Monaco - France) they just don't keep stuff on the shelves when you can easily get it within a couple of hours drive but Singapore is itself such a shopping Mecca ... really weird...
maybe legislation issues? (since it's wild deer skin)?


----------



## ksuromax

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3398206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Disco!


is it really so metallic grey?
I am drooling over it here....


----------



## ksuromax

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3398218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another shot. It's darker in this picture.


Oh, she is def a stunner!!!
Can someone pass a new pack of tissues to me, please? lol


----------



## GoStanford

I saw the Mallow Cervo that's in your signature photo online today on sale!  It was linked through Lyst - what a beautiful color that is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Singapore is itself such a shopping Mecca ... really weird...
> maybe legislation issues? (since it's wild deer skin)?



Oh yes,  we are indeed spoilt for choices here in Singapore though the retail scene is taking a hit as a lot of shoppers are now buying online or from overseas as the cost savings are substantial, plus more variety etc.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks Frenzied)
> I'm definitely in love and it causes no stress to my shoulder


That's great but how is your shoulder? Recovering,  I hope?


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I saw the Mallow Cervo that's in your signature photo online today on sale!  It was linked through Lyst - what a beautiful color that is.


I will dare guess that relates to me 
Yes, indeed  it is a very beautiful colour, and a very easy matching one, and I am extremely happy to own this baby


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Not "carrying" today but wearing my Vesuvio ballet flats.


----------



## chloebagfreak

ksuromax said:


> Oh, she is def a stunner!!!
> Can someone pass a new pack of tissues to me, please? lol


Ha ha....no it's flat gray. Not metallic. I guess it's the lighting. It looks like cement.
Thanks


----------



## chloebagfreak

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's great but how is your shoulder? Recovering,  I hope?


Hi, no not yet. Still massive pain. 
Shopping seems to be the only thing that helps the pain!


----------



## ksuromax

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, no not yet. Still massive pain.
> Shopping seems to be the only thing that helps the pain!


Shopping helps from many other things, too...


----------



## chloebagfreak

ksuromax said:


> Shopping helps from many other things, too...


For sure !!! Lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, no not yet. Still massive pain.
> Shopping seems to be the only thing that helps the pain!


[emoji20] I feel you. Sending you good vibes. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## chloebagfreak

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji20] I feel you. Sending you good vibes. Hope you recover soon.


Thank you so much


----------



## Phiomega

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love the color and it looks great on you... Watching with envy as (a) ballet flats don't seem to suit me; (b) I tend to buy cheap shoes because I ruin them quickly... Wear it in good health!


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped back from Prada to My sweet baby Cervo, plus perfume and many tiny accessories


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Swapped back from Prada to My sweet baby Cervo, plus perfume and many tiny accessories


Mallow looks very pretty in the Cervo. I just rehomed my small Mallow Iron yesterday. Another neutral to take its place.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mallow looks very pretty in the Cervo. I just rehomed my small Mallow Iron yesterday. Another neutral to take its place.


For me Mallow Cervo is absolutely neutral, I can work it out with almost any outfit in my closet, but it's Cervo, leather plays the colour in so many ways! No idea if it's the same chameleon in intrecciato  what neutral are you looking at?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> For me Mallow Cervo is absolutely neutral, I can work it out with almost any outfit in my closet, but it's Cervo, leather plays the colour in so many ways! No idea if it's the same chameleon in intrecciato  what neutral are you looking at?


Mallow is gorgeous in Intrecciato. It is also a neutral to me but I guess I wanted slightly more. I had my eye on Camel but it is not available in my country. I might instead go for Barolo as I found I had two other bags in this same color and I tend to constantly reach for them. It might be my very own kind of neutral, in the same way like purple (Monalisa) is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mallow is gorgeous in Intrecciato. It is also a neutral to me but I guess I wanted a color that is more saturated. I had my eye on Camel but it is not available in my country. I might instead go for Barolo as I found I had two other bags in this same color and I tend to constantly reach for them. It might be my very own kind of neutral, in the same way like purple (Monalisa) is.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mallow is gorgeous in Intrecciato. It is also a neutral to me but I guess I wanted slightly more. I had my eye on Camel but it is not available in my country. I might instead go for Barolo as I found I had two other bags in this same color and I tend to constantly reach for them. It might be my very own kind of neutral, in the same way like purple (Monalisa) is.


I hear you!
did you see the cervo in Barolo? (I remember it's not available in your place, just asking) I saw it online for pre-order, and I couldn't stop thinking of it!
here we didn't yet have it on the shelves, so I ended up ordering a Mulberry Daria hobo in oxblood, which is very much like Barolo, and texture of the leather is also very soft, so I kinda satisfied my craving and I got a different style bag! (have already 3 baseball bags in the closet!) if you can wait till fall and have a trip to our side, or someone can shop for you, go for Cervo in Barolo! on the photo it looks totally irresistible!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Barolo! on the photo it looks totally irresistible!



Oh wow! Barolo looks gorgeous in the photo. I especially like its richness. I had been reading about how much ladies here love their Cervo. The ease and the sturdy leather is what draws me to it too but the fact that I will not be able to return it (being out of US) and no chance to try it on, is making me reconsider it. Unless... I make a trip to Europe or USA by year end.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> did you see the cervo in Barolo? (I remember it's not available in your place, just asking)... so I ended up ordering a Mulberry Daria hobo in oxblood



I think I am going to call another boutique and try asking again. Just to be absolutely sure that the Cervo is not available in my country. I read about how Mulberry leather is thick and supple too. I recall being tempted by Oxblood before. It is a color that Mulberry does very well.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh wow! Barolo looks gorgeous in the photo. I especially like its richness. I had been reading about how much ladies here love their Cervo. The ease and the sturdy leather is what draws me to it too but the fact that I will not be able to return it (being out of US) and no chance to try it on, is making me reconsider it. Unless... I make a trip to Europe or USA by year end.


hehehe return??? unlikely you will think about return  getting another one - yes, probably


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> hehehe return??? unlikely you will think about return  getting another one - yes, probably


I can see how much you love your Cervo. [emoji1]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Went out last night and used my new NAPPA clutch it works feel beautifully!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo in Canard


----------



## Buckeyemommy

DutchGirl007 said:


> Went out last night and used my new NAPPA clutch it works feel beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401749



Loving this!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DutchGirl007 said:


> Went out last night and used my new NAPPA clutch it works feel beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401749


Your outfits are always amazing ! It looks great on you


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special veneta


----------



## DutchGirl007

chloebagfreak said:


> Your outfits are always amazing ! It looks great on you



Thanks for the compliment, so sweet!  Have a fabulous Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403188
> View attachment 3403189



Wow ~ looks AMAZING on you! Love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️your dress too![emoji126][emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

@Kendie26: Thank you *blush*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Dark purple pleated medium veneta


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> Dark purple pleated medium veneta
> View attachment 3404340
> View attachment 3404341



The pleats are so pretty!


----------



## miamishopper

amazing color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Dark purple pleated medium veneta



I am loving this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brunito Pillow's first trip out. Love how it glistens in the sun.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Monday! Ready for a new working week


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday! Ready for a new working week



Looking good! [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Looking good! [emoji106]


Thank you!


----------



## mnl

Trying out my new Beverly bag


----------



## Phiomega

Bella looking right at home with shorts and sneakers... Love how BV can do both formal and casual holiday!


----------



## Phiomega

mnl said:


> View attachment 3408664
> View attachment 3408666
> 
> 
> Trying out my new Beverly bag



I love the color!


----------



## diane278

Carried the Argento pillow paired with Argento Moon Dust sneakers.


----------



## mnl

Phiomega said:


> I love the color!


Thanks !  I was worried it might be too bright, but so far I'm enjoying the pop of color


----------



## Orlie

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special veneta


I just love seeing the variety in your collection--thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Orlie

mnl said:


> Trying out my new Beverly bag


I have not seen this bag IRL.  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Orlie said:


> I just love seeing the variety in your collection--thank you so much for sharing!



Thank you for letting med share [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Back to black - large special veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3408662
> 
> Bella looking right at home with shorts and sneakers... Love how BV can do both formal and casual holiday!


+1


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Back to black - large special veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409059
> View attachment 3409060


what a WOW-er!!


----------



## mnl

Orlie said:


> I have not seen this bag IRL.  It looks fantastic on you!


Thank you


----------



## grietje

New Sand Bella


----------



## BV_fan

small madras gardena in gray


----------



## diane278

My favorite.....the Peltro cabat


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> My favorite.....the Peltro cabat
> View attachment 3409668



Looks very chic [emoji106]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Looks very chic [emoji106]


Thank you! I think it upgrades my clothing.


----------



## grietje

I am just digging those sneaks Diane!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I am just digging those sneaks Diane!


Thank you.  They are comfortable (with the added arch support). They've pushed my usual TOMS aside.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Thank you.  They are comfortable (with the added arch support). They've pushed my usual TOMS aside.



I just got a pair on sale. One foot seems a little tight. Do they stretch and soften?  Not as comfortable as my espadrilles. But to be fair, I haven't worn them out of the house yet.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> My favorite.....the Peltro cabat
> View attachment 3409668



Heart be still!  [emoji173]️.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

mnl said:


> View attachment 3408664
> View attachment 3408666
> 
> 
> Trying out my new Beverly bag



So glad to see someone has this bag. The color ITDF!  What's the color name?  How do you like the bag?  It's just beautiful!


----------



## mnl

Buckeyemommy said:


> So glad to see someone has this bag. The color ITDF!  What's the color name?  How do you like the bag?  It's just beautiful!


Thanks !  The color is vesuvio (a bright orangy red).  I really love this bag!  It was a bit firm and structured at first, but after a couple of uses it softened up and is becoming smooshy.  I'm enjoying the multiple pockets - makes access to phone, keys, etc really easy


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red (Carmino) Bella, regular size


----------



## chloebagfreak

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I think it upgrades my clothing.


Gorgeous! I love it
I think a great bag does upgrade an outfit. When I wore my Levis and a tee,I felt like my disco bag elevated my outfit from casual to slightly edgy.
Your shoes are so cool !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Red (Carmino) Bella, regular size



I am really enjoying your pairings. Totally gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My favorite.....the Peltro cabat]



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday! Ready for a new working week


I love how you matched your bag with your shoes and bracelet. 



mnl said:


> Trying out my new Beverly bag



Very stunning color and it looks very good on you! 



Phiomega said:


> Bella looking right at home with shorts and sneakers... Love how BV can do both formal and casual holiday!



Totally agree! Hope you're enjoying your holiday.


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute


----------



## LouiseCPH

@frenziedhandbag Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

The best mini bag, Disco in Toscana


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> The best mini bag, Disco in Toscana



It contrasts so well with your dress. Very pretty.


----------



## mnl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very stunning color and it looks very good on you!



Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> The best mini bag, Disco in Toscana
> 
> View attachment 3410706


What a cutie!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ready to rock!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> It contrasts so well with your dress. Very pretty.



+1


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Ready to rock!



You most definitely are! Wow [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Ready to rock!


BV goodies galore! You are all set for a fabulous day!


----------



## grietje

Still the New Sand Bella but today I add the Vesuvio ballet flat


----------



## Mousse

My schmooshy soft Canard Cervo hobo with a bunch of BV knot bracelets and my Argento zip wallet.


----------



## KY bag lady

Bluette Pillow - I'm in love with the Pillows, so easy to use.


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped from Mulberry Effie to my new-to-me Veneta in carmino, tomorrow she will be adding a pop of colour to my total black look. She nicely accommodated all my stuff i carry for a work day, and she still looks lovely soft and relaxed 
Seems that small size of veneta is gonna work for me as well as any bigger one...


----------



## Mousse

It's a Quetsche Cervo hobo and Argento zip wallet day.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Finally a day of sunshine - and blue belly veneta medium.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally a day of sunshine - and blue belly veneta medium.



You match your outfits so well with BV. Love seeing your pics.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> You match your outfits so well with BV. Love seeing your pics.



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally a day of sunshine - and blue belly veneta medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416815
> View attachment 3416816


How beautiful and classy she is! 
What is the difference in measures between belly and flat medium? I have a flat one in krim, it's flat, but quite roomy, 48 cm


----------



## Mousse

Cycling through my Cervo hobos this week. Today it's Fever's day to go out and about.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> What is the difference in measures between belly and flat medium? I have a flat one in krim, it's flat, but quite roomy, 48 cm



My medium belly is 40 cm x 27 cm


----------



## grietje

Nero Disco out for dinner and a bit of gambling at the Hyatt at Incline


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> My medium belly is 40 cm x 27 cm


Oh, really?? She looks quite big on the photo... 
Thanks for replying


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Oh, really?? She looks quite big on the photo...
> Thanks for replying



I think the medium belly is actually quite roomy - much more so than the medium veneta at least. The depth makes a difference. When I got I didn't think I would use it for an everyday bag, but it has worked out that way. 

I can fit:
Soft sunglasses case
Large wallet
Pair of flats (in the shoe bag)
Pouch
Keys
iPhone
(Sorry, no BV....)

And there is still a little room to spare!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I think the medium belly is actually quite roomy - much more so than the medium veneta at least. The depth makes a difference. When I got I didn't think I would use it for an everyday bag, but it has worked out that way.
> 
> I can fit:
> Soft sunglasses case
> Large wallet
> Pair of flats (in the shoe bag)
> Pouch
> Keys
> iPhone
> (Sorry, no BV....)
> 
> And there is still a little room to spare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417938
> View attachment 3417939


Wow! This is great!
I just received a maxi flat, ordered from a local consignment store, i didn't intend to keep it, condition is not good, but i wanted to try it on, see how it feels after use, when it's already broken in, iykwim, it's enormous! Just too big!!
So, after your kind and comprehensive description i might consider a belly, i love my veneta in carmino, but it's not that spacious... thank you for taking time to reply  it really helped


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco for Saturday morning pedi and last minute errands before vaca.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio disco for Saturday morning pedi and last minute errands before vaca.


That is what is so terrific about the disco!  Gambling or errands, it works!

Have a super vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio disco for Saturday morning pedi and last minute errands before vaca.


Wishing you a fabulous vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> That is what is so terrific about the disco!  Gambling or errands, it works!



Fully agree! It is truly versatile!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> That is what is so terrific about the disco!  Gambling or errands, it works!
> 
> Have a super vacation!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wishing you a fabulous vacation!



Thanks!  Long needed vacation. Kids are so excited and that makes it special.


----------



## papertiger

More like bag of the week, Gunmetal, intrecciato Cervo Hobo. When BV made this bag they must have had me in mind


----------



## Kendie26

mnl said:


> View attachment 3408664
> View attachment 3408666
> 
> 
> Trying out my new Beverly bag



That's an incredible bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this style & color~looks awesome on you! Congrats!![emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> More like bag of the week, Gunmetal, intrecciato Cervo Hobo. When BV made this bag they must have had me in mind


That's THE BAG!!


----------



## diane278

papertiger said:


> More like bag of the week, Gunmetal, intrecciato Cervo Hobo. When BV made this bag they must have had me in mind


Love how you've styled your bag on that scarf!


----------



## grietje

I've changed my bag but it's not a BV.  LV Delightful.


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> I've changed my bag but it's not a BV.  LV Delightful.


I,too have switched to Jimmy Choo Celeste in rainbow snakeskin metallic!


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta hobo
It looks cute with my navy print dress.


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo, lanyard  and Cravaterria zip wallet.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ok, maybe this should be in the "cheating"-thread, but I am heading on vacation, and I have given up wearing light-colored BV's and so I rely on my thrusty Mulberry-bag (and a Chloe-bag in the suitcase [emoji16][emoji16]). But at least I have the BV-lanyard......

Happy summer everyone! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## grietje

LouiseCPH said:


> Ok, maybe this should be in the "cheating"-thread, but I am heading on vacation...



Have a super vacation!


----------



## LouiseCPH

grietje said:


> Have a super vacation!



Thank you! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Happy summer everyone! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️



Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## mnl

Kendie26 said:


> That's an incredible bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this style & color~looks awesome on you! Congrats!![emoji106][emoji322]



Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Again Veneta in Carmino, added a matching charm


----------



## grietje

My cousin's 8 1/2 years old daughter who is visiting from Germany picked out my bag for me today. With my light grey dress she selected the NLG Cervo Loop Hobo. I consider this a FW bag but I have to say, it feel nice carrying it!


----------



## Mousse

LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker with Canard SLGs. The color combo of Parma and Canard is divine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker with Canard SLGs. The color combo of Parma and Canard is divine.



Loving this color combo! Parma looks so rich in Cervo.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bella in banane.


----------



## grietje

Today I switched to the Alabaste Cervo Loop.


----------



## ksuromax

Officially admitting it - I am a junkie
when I don't wear any of my BV babies for more than 2 days, I feel bad, physically
I am missing the touch and smell of the leather, I am missing the look of them, and then I am struggling to decide which one I start with (after a break) like a hungry child in a pastry shop, want to wear them ALL. At the same time.
I am still with my Prada today, but I am switching to a BV (yet haven't decided which one) tonight!!


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Officially admitting it - I am a junkie
> when I don't wear any of my BV babies for more than 2 days, I feel bad, physically
> I am missing the touch and smell of the leather, I am missing the look of them, and then I am struggling to decide which one I start with (after a break) like a hungry child in a pastry shop, want to wear them ALL. At the same time.
> I am still with my Prada today, but I am switching to a BV (yet haven't decided which one) tonight!!



Haha!


----------



## ksuromax

Yeah! Swapped! My sweeetest and softest Cervo hobo


----------



## grietje

The Nero Cabat is out and about.  I have a fair amount to lug around today.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The Nero Cabat is out and about.  I have a fair amount to lug around today.


How does it work with such a wide open top? Safe for your belongings?


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> How does it work with such a wide open top? Safe for your belongings?


The top is wide open but the sides sort of fall on each other (my Nero is finally softening) so it's not like I'm carrying an open box.  I mean, if I turned it upside down, the contents would fall out, but otherwise, it's fine.  I do notice things move around a bit and the pouch can get in the way.  I really like that I can load it up and take EVERYTHING in one bag.

  In terms of safe, I live in Sacramento which is not a big, big City and I basically go from home to gym to work back to home with the occasional errand. I don't walk long blocks or take public transit so I can't speak much to fear of being robbed.


----------



## ksuromax

Welkl


grietje said:


> The top is wide open but the sides sort of fall on each other (my Nero is finally softening) so it's not like I'm carrying an open box.  I mean, if I turned it upside down, the contents would fall out, but otherwise, it's fine.  I do notice things move around a bit and the pouch can get in the way.  I really like that I can load it up and take EVERYTHING in one bag.
> 
> In terms of safe, I live in Sacramento which is not a big, big City and I basically go from home to gym to work back to home with the occasional errand. I don't walk long blocks or take public transit so I can't speak much to fear of being robbed.


Well, I guess I get your point, if the sides are floppy and fold in then probably it's safe enough. I didn't mean robbery, actually UAE is one of the safest place, I am just a bit messy myself, if the top of the bag is not secured then some of the items might just fall/roll out, if you know what I mean... when you let it lie loose/flat...


----------



## Kandyroxy

ksuromax said:


> Welkl
> 
> Well, I guess I get your point, if the sides are floppy and fold in then probably it's safe enough. I didn't mean robbery, actually UAE is one of the safest place, I am just a bit messy myself, if the top of the bag is not secured then some of the items might just fall/roll out, if you know what I mean... when you let it lie loose/flat...



I use a lanyard to keep the straps together and have a coin purse and keys on the end of it.  1) the weight of the coin purse really Kees the straps shut and 2) I can't lose my keys in the big bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Kandyroxy said:


> I use a lanyard to keep the straps together and have a coin purse and keys on the end of it.  1) the weight of the coin purse really Kees the straps shut and 2) I can't lose my keys in the big bag.


Thank you, Darling, for your reply, it really helped!


----------



## ksuromax

My 2012 Krim medium (47 cm) Veneta is ready for the weekend


----------



## grietje

No BV today. LV Delightful.


----------



## Kendie26

My only BV is this little cutie / Disco in Atlantic Blue-I so adore  it [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My 2012 Krim medium (47 cm) Veneta is ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432027


WOWEE ksuromax....that bag is too die for magnificent....that color is crazy amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My only BV is this little cutie / Disco in Atlantic Blue-I so adore  it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432224


Oh, what a lovely Disco!! And Atlantic is amazing neutral, fab bag, Kendie!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE ksuromax....that bag is too die for magnificent....that color is crazy amazing!


To be honest the colour is not the same as in real life, flash made it too blue, it has a bit more grey in it, very calm and soft greyish blue, so easy to match with any outfit...


----------



## grietje

Kendie26 said:


> My only BV is this little cutie / Disco in Atlantic Blue-I so adore  it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432224



If you're going to have just one, this is quite the BV!  I have the same bag in Nero and it's so useful!  I love the idea of the pop of saturated color like your Atlantic.



ksuromax said:


> To be honest the colour is not the same as in real life, flash made it too blue, it has a bit more grey in it, very calm and soft greyish blue, so easy to match with any outfit...


I think so too!  Krim is a very soothing chic color.  Saying it's light blue does it no justice!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I think so too!  Krim is a very soothing chic color.  Saying it's light blue does it no justice!


i love how BV dyes the leather, very same bag can look completely different in different light or angle, besides, almost all their colours can be easily a neutral shade with the right palette of your outfit! Just can't stop adoring their artisans' mastership!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> To be honest the colour is not the same as in real life, flash made it too blue, it has a bit more grey in it, very calm and soft greyish blue, so easy to match with any outfit...





ksuromax said:


> Oh, what a lovely Disco!! And Atlantic is amazing neutral, fab bag, Kendie!



Ooohhhh well that sounds lovely the way you describe it ( sounds a bit like Bal's Tempete color which is fab!) you have great taste girl! [emoji106][emoji126][emoji8]
Thankyou for compliments on my only BV disco.. I hope to add more bv's to her some day. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

grietje said:


> If you're going to have just one, this is quite the BV!  I have the same bag in Nero and it's so useful!  I love the idea of the pop of saturated color like your Atlantic.
> 
> 
> I think so too!  Krim is a very soothing chic color.  Saying it's light blue does it no justice!


thank you kindly grietje! It is a good first bag as intro into the lovely land of BV!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ooohhhh well that sounds lovely the way you describe it ( sounds a bit like Bal's Tempete color which is fab!) you have great taste girl! [emoji106][emoji126][emoji8]
> Thankyou for compliments on my only BV disco.. I hope to add more bv's to her some day. [emoji4]


Thank you  
I really love the Disco, i was seriously considering it in Vesuvio, but ended up passing because i cannot learn to be content with minimum, 
i do need my whole house with me, so Disco turned out to be 'cosmetic pouch' size for me.... 
Once i was swapping the bags, (from B Day to M Daria) and all my stuff was piled on my bed, Hubby, with his most poker face, was passing by and 'innocently' asked me: "looking for the washing machine?".....
Dear God... i thought i would die of laughing....  
So, no, Disco is not for me, it doesn't fit the washing machine


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE ksuromax....that bag is too die for magnificent....that color is crazy amazing!


This is probably the most accurate shot of my Krim, took it outdoors in the sunlight.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> This is probably the most accurate shot of my Krim, took it outdoors in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432698


Sooooooooooo beautiful (that color sure does look different than the other photo....as we know what happens w/ lighting,etc) She's FAB!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sooooooooooo beautiful (that color sure does look different than the other photo....as we know what happens w/ lighting,etc) She's FAB!


Thank you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> I really love the Disco, i was seriously considering it in Vesuvio, but ended up passing because i cannot learn to be content with minimum,
> i do need my whole house with me, so Disco turned out to be 'cosmetic pouch' size for me....
> Once i was swapping the bags, (from B Day to M Daria) and all my stuff was piled on my bed, Hubby, with his most poker face, was passing by and 'innocently' asked me: "looking for the washing machine?".....
> Dear God... i thought i would die of laughing....
> So, no, Disco is not for me, it doesn't fit the washing machine



Lol!!  I used to be like this.


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> I really love the Disco, i was seriously considering it in Vesuvio, but ended up passing because i cannot learn to be content with minimum,
> i do need my whole house with me, so Disco turned out to be 'cosmetic pouch' size for me....
> Once i was swapping the bags, (from B Day to M Daria) and all my stuff was piled on my bed, Hubby, with his most poker face, was passing by and 'innocently' asked me: "looking for the washing machine?".....
> Dear God... i thought i would die of laughing....
> So, no, Disco is not for me, it doesn't fit the washing machine


I also can't seem to minimize. I have a pouch where I keep everything that might harm my bag including this tape measurer. I was with my DD and adorable one year old DGD and we needed to measure something. DD laughed at me but we got the measuring done. I could measure your washing machine!


----------



## Mousse

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3433228
> 
> I also can't seem to minimize. I have a pouch where I keep everything that might harm my bag including this tape measurer. I was with my DD and adorable one year old DGD and we needed to measure something. DD laughed at me but we got the measuring done. I could measure your washing machine!



Love it! I am also a fan of pouches and have a hard time being a minimalist. I usually carry 4 in different sizes for:
- iPhone and Fit Bit charging stuff
- Bose iPhone earbuds
- Glasses
- Makeup

I also carry a small tape measure. Diane and I picked up these cool wood covered tape measures a few years ago in Carmel. I never know when I will need to measure something while on the road.


----------



## grietje

I'm a minimalist, or am I?  I carry: wallet, card case, cosmetic pouch, sunglasses, mints, two loose lip balms, and a pen.  I think it's pretty minimal...


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3433228
> 
> I also can't seem to minimize. I have a pouch where I keep everything that might harm my bag including this tape measurer. I was with my DD and adorable one year old DGD and we needed to measure something. DD laughed at me but we got the measuring done. I could measure your washing machine!


I have four, one for make-up, which i never use, but always carry, one for a note-pad and a pen, plus all loose sheets of papers, bills, etc, another one ( which is the biggest, and sometimes i take it out) with a light scarf, spare linen shopper, spare tossues, hand lotion, and one more, which i call my 'first aid kit', which i never take out, it's the haviest one, but the handiest one, a screw-driver, scissors, swiss knife (god knows how many times it helped to open the wine!), a few 'girlie' things (tampons, pads, pressed powder), i am sure i'm missing something, but i am a mother of two (inc my DH even three!), so i have be prepared. For anything! So, yes, i totally understand and i'm not surprised at all, meaduring tape is a cool thing to carry!


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Love it! I am also a fan of pouches and have a hard time being a minimalist. I usually carry 4 in different sizes for:
> - iPhone and Fit Bit charging stuff
> - Bose iPhone earbuds
> - Glasses
> - Makeup
> 
> I also carry a small tape measure. Diane and I picked up these cool wood covered tape measures a few years ago in Carmel. I never know when I will need to measure something while on the road.
> View attachment 3433320


Love it!! Very cute!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I'm a minimalist, or am I?  I carry: wallet, card case, cosmetic pouch, sunglasses, mints, two loose lip balms, and a pen.  I think it's pretty minimal...


I would say you are ascetic! Lol


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> I have four, one for make-up, which i never use, but always carry, one for a note-pad and a pen, plus all loose sheets of papers, bills, etc, another one ( which is the biggest, and sometimes i take it out) with a light scarf, spare linen shopper, spare tossues, hand lotion, and one more, which i call my 'first aid kit', which i never take out, it's the haviest one, but the handiest one, a screw-driver, scissors, swiss knife (god knows how many times it helped to open the wine!), a few 'girlie' things (tampons, pads, pressed powder), i am sure i'm missing something, but i am a mother of two (inc my DH even three!), so i have be prepared. For anything! So, yes, i totally understand and i'm not surprised at all, meaduring tape is a cool thing to carry!



I used to carry a small Swiss Army knife until I forgot it was in one of my pouches. I had to give it up when going through the security checkpoint at SJC. The mini first aid kit is a good idea. I carry a small pack of band aids. I once got a paper cut when flying and learned that flight attendants are not allowed to provide band aids in the US. Luckily my flight had not departed PHL and the flight attendant let me make a quick run to the airport store.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I used to carry a small Swiss Army knife until I forgot it was in one of my pouches. I had to give it up when going through the security checkpoint at SJC. The mini first aid kit is a good idea. I carry a small pack of band aids. I once got a paper cut when flying and learned that flight attendants are not allowed to provide band aids in the US. Luckily my flight had not departed PHL and the flight attendant let me make a quick run to the airport store.


Band aid, wet wipes, mints, antisceptic spray, mini perfume spray... you name it! I carry a lot, sometimes more than i need, but i prefer to have it along and not need, rather need and not have at hands...


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Band aid, wet wipes, mints, antisceptic spray, mini perfume spray... you name it! I carry a lot, sometimes more than i need, but i prefer to have it along and not need, rather need and not have at hands...


Small pliers...


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I used to carry a small Swiss Army knife until I forgot it was in one of my pouches. I had to give it up when going through the security checkpoint at SJC. The mini first aid kit is a good idea. I carry a small pack of band aids. I once got a paper cut when flying and learned that flight attendants are not allowed to provide band aids in the US. Luckily my flight had not departed PHL and the flight attendant let me make a quick run to the airport store.


I was once forced to trash my tiny mani scissors at the security chech-point at the airport, lesson learned!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> My 2012 Krim medium (47 cm) Veneta is ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432027



Beautiful! I have been looking for this ...


----------



## grietje

New Sand Bella
This may well be my favorite bag in my closet.


----------



## papertiger

Large Pourpre python tote today (this pic is not from today, I wasn't wearing gloves) 

@grietje I used to carry a Swiss army knife. The knife was for repairing my guitar if need be, mini screwdriver included but I've downsized in terms of weight, just a nail fie and spare plectrum these days. I still carry a tape measure, very useful!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Back to work! Powder/ light brown large special veneta makes it a little better....


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3435326
> 
> 
> Back to work! Powder/ light brown large special veneta makes it a little better....


How i love this Veneta of yours! 
She is so cool!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> How i love this Veneta of yours!
> She is so cool!



Thank you! I love this bag, too


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, too


She is my indirect inspiration for my capsule 'bag wordrobe', i am getting a large and beige Veneta for my BD and i hope i'll be done 
When i saw one of your previous post of this perfect (and special!) neutral beauty, my vision of my collection firmed up


----------



## ksuromax

I am still with my Krim Veneta
The colour is so neutral/easy to match with anything! Plus unbeatable comfort of the bag...


----------



## diane278

I am still using my NLG parachute. Just returned from a long weekend and may get the energy to change bags tomorrow.....or not.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> How i love this Veneta of yours!
> She is so cool!


+1


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Olimpia in peony


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Waiting for my car to be serviced.  Parachute and BV sunglasses.


----------



## grietje

Diane your parachute looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Diane your parachute looks absolutely amazing!!!


Thank you, G!  Sometimes I wonder why it took me so long to get to the bigger bags. The Peltro paved the way  Totally loving totes....


----------



## Mousse

LE Fenice Tote and Ossidato Rame Zip Wallet.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> LE Fenice Tote and Ossidato Rame Zip Wallet.
> View attachment 3436655


That bag looks like it was designed to be on display in your garden.


----------



## Miss World

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally a day of sunshine - and blue belly veneta medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416815
> View attachment 3416816



The belly veneta looks so good on you!! Love the outfit.


----------



## jburgh

Still the black intrecciato backpack.  It is so practical.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mallow mini convertible - the size makes it the perfect everyday bag.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3437003
> View attachment 3437004
> View attachment 3437005
> 
> 
> Mallow mini convertible - the size makes it the perfect everyday bag.


So does the colour! Perfect neutral (mine is cervo hobo) 
Looks great on you


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> So does the colour! Perfect neutral (mine is cervo hobo)
> Looks great on you



Thank you [emoji4]. Yes, I also insist that 'pink is a neutral'.....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> That bag looks like it was designed to be on display in your garden.



Thanks. It really is such a beautiful bag. She's going out with me again tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo in mallow today


----------



## new_to_lv

My Large Veneta in Watteau at the hospital.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in mallow today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437115


Both are so lovely!! Your kitty is so cute! Beautiful cervo!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Both are so lovely!! Your kitty is so cute! Beautiful cervo!


Thank you  
Peach likes to sleep on my bags, tho i don't allow him  so, he didn't mind to have a soft and warm Cervo at his back, even for a short session


----------



## BV_fan

Switching from atlantique pillow to sapphire rate tote for a day with my girls at the munich's children museum


----------



## LouiseCPH

new_to_lv said:


> My Large Veneta in Watteau at the hospital.
> View attachment 3437829



Love that color! I have got to find me something pre-loved in that [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Slinky is making a one week break and serving as my travel tote to Hawaii!


----------



## Auvina15

BV_fan said:


> Switching from atlantique pillow to sapphire rate tote for a day with my girls at the munich's children museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438501


These are stunning blues!!!


----------



## Auvina15

grietje said:


> Slinky is making a one week break and serving as my travel tote to Hawaii!


Oh my it's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

new_to_lv said:


> My Large Veneta in Watteau at the hospital.
> View attachment 3437829


Such a beautiful veneta!!!


----------



## ksuromax

East or West, Bottega is the best! 
So many amazing bags and SLDs, ladies!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Slinky is making a one week break and serving as my travel tote to Hawaii



Slinky looks amazing! Enjoy your trip G.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> Switching from atlantique pillow to sapphire rate tote for a day with my girls at the munich's children museum



What a beautiful family!


----------



## papertiger

Back to BV with an original 'knot' hobo


----------



## LouiseCPH

No bag today as I am not going anywhere [emoji4]. But look at this pre-loved cutie that was delivered to me: Mona Lisa card case!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3439598
> 
> 
> No bag today as I am not going anywhere [emoji4]. But look at this pre-loved cutie that was delivered to me: Mona Lisa card case!


cutie, indeed!  Mona Lisa


----------



## jburgh

Please post only BVs in here, and chatting in the chat thread, thank you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bringing the big bag today to go 'back to school' (one week summer school): Large convertible with a lanyard to make the strap long enough to wear it cross-body.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouiseCPH said:


> Bringing the big bag today to go 'back to school' (one week summer school): Large convertible with a lanyard to make the strap long enough to wear it cross-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440066
> View attachment 3440067
> View attachment 3440068


Love it! That is a stunning bag.
I used my Bluette iron last night with the lanyard to make it more of a shoulder or crossbody bag. I wore it to dinner with jeans and leopard print blouse. It was fun to have that pop of color!


----------



## LouiseCPH

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3445825
> View attachment 3445824
> 
> Love it! That is a stunning bag.
> I used my Bluette iron last night with the lanyard to make it more of a shoulder or crossbody bag. I wore it to dinner with jeans and leopard print blouse. It was fun to have that pop of color!



Thank you - love your bag, too! [emoji4]


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you - love your bag, too! [emoji4]


Thanks
Those lanyards come in handy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Bringing the big bag today to go 'back to school





chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks
> Those lanyards come in handy!


Lovely bags ladies and wonderful use of those lanyards.


----------



## grietje

Slinky is back in her cave until my birthday and the Camel pillow is also resting after an active week in Hawaii.  The Tangerine Bella is making a vibrant appearance today.


----------



## Kharris332003

Large Nero Campana. I had to change from my Fever Cervo because I wanted to wear my purple scarf.


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my large Bluette Campana today!!! Totally in love!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3448377
> View attachment 3448378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my large Bluette Campana today!!! Totally in love!!!


Drop-dead sexy!!! And look at those nails!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3448377
> View attachment 3448378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my large Bluette Campana today!!! Totally in love!!!


WHOA Auvina...Add me too! Super in love with your bag....OMG STUNNING!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in mallow today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437115


hey girl, just scrolling through here now...most gorgeous color that mallow is & your kitty is adorbs & looks so content! My mom has a cat with the same exact coloring.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> hey girl, just scrolling through here now...most gorgeous color that mallow is & your kitty is adorbs & looks so content! My mom has a cat with the same exact coloring.


Thanks! 
His name is Peach, and he's a big fan of my bags, especially cervo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thanks!
> His name is Peach, and he's a big fan of my bags, especially cervo


Peach is a hottie boy! He has GREAT taste loving your Cervo bag (& others)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large Bluette Campana today!!!





Kharris332003 said:


> Large Nero Campana.



Yay to Campana love! Love how Bluette electrifies and how Nero is a classic and timeless. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3448275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Nero Campana. I had to change from my Fever Cervo because I wanted to wear my purple scarf.



Love how soft it looks... Nero is timeless classic indeed...


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Drop-dead sexy!!! And look at those nails!!!


Thanks so much ksuromax!!! Good eyes( caught my toes nails polish)


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA Auvina...Add me too! Super in love with your bag....OMG STUNNING!


Thank you so much dearest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to Campana love! Love how Bluette electrifies and how Nero is a classic and timeless. [emoji7]


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

So happy to have her on my side!


----------



## grietje

Still the Tangerine Bella!  I've adjusted my outfits so I could keep wearing it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Love this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> So happy to have her on my side!


Wow! This is gorgeous. The color is so rich.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous. The color is so rich.


Thank you, Dear, and my phone camera is such a loser, the colour irl is absolutely amazing, deep, rich and true burgundy


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450414


I love it too!! Great bag! 
How do you find the straps, sitting tight in place?


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> So happy to have her on my side!


I love it!!! Looks to be really functional too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450414


Just beautiful! Love the color!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear, and my phone camera is such a loser, the colour irl is absolutely amazing, deep, rich and true burgundy


I can imagine. Richer than Barolo? You are quite right that Barolo looked a little flat in Intrecciato. I imagine it will look luscious in cervo though.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can imagine. Richer than Barolo? You are quite right that Barolo looked a little flat in Intrecciato. I imagine it will look luscious in cervo though.


Yes, to me it looks way richer and deeper than barolo
Lol
Here all SA in BV greet me not with "good day, how are you" but with "no, not yet received cervo in barolo"


----------



## ksuromax

Snapped this now in the direct sunlight, it's a 2010 runway messengr in XL, very roomy 





frenziedhandbag said:


> I can imagine. Richer than Barolo? You are quite right that Barolo looked a little flat in Intrecciato. I imagine it will look luscious in cervo though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Here all SA in BV greet me not with "good day, how are you" but with "no, not yet received cervo in barolo"



That is a wonderful thing to hear, not in the sense that Barolo in Cervo is not in but thr fact that they remember your what you are looking for.


ksuromax said:


> Snapped this now in the direct sunlight, it's a 2010 runway messengr in XL, very roomy


I love how rich the color is. Burgundy is another favorite color of mine. I personally think it's a very versatile shade.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> I love it too!! Great bag!
> How do you find the straps, sitting tight in place?



They do. And it's so easy to carry by the arm or hand. Easy to get in and out of. It just feels so casual and easy.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful! Love the color!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Christina Talley

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450414


 Whoa. I only have black and grey right now but this is awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> They do. And it's so easy to carry by the arm or hand. Easy to get in and out of. It just feels so casual and easy.


Thank you, indeed it looks like an easy one, enjoy it!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how rich the color is. Burgundy is another favorite color of mine. I personally think it's a very versatile shade.


100%
For me it's kinda second black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> 100%
> For me it's kinda second black.


My black is dark purple, attested by my Campana in Monalisa. Second black is burgundy... which I thought Barolo might be it but I would have liked it to be richer.


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Snapped this now in the direct sunlight, it's a 2010 runway messengr in XL, very roomy


What colour is this?


----------



## V0N1B2

Meant to post this as my "bag of the day" yesterday but I went out after work and didn't get home until after midnight.

Mixing my snakes together - BV Karung Tote in Stone, paired with Tod's Python sandals.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> What colour is this?


To be honest, I never checked, I bought it new/unused, it was sold as 'burgundy', I saw it in one of the 2010 F/W runway photos, here I attach the tag, colour code is 6115, if you can help ID-ing it I'll be extremely grateful! It is lined fully (inc inner pocket) in deep violet suede


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Meant to post this as my "bag of the day" yesterday but I went out after work and didn't get home until after midnight.
> 
> Mixing my snakes together - BV Karung Tote in Stone, paired with Tod's Python sandals.
> View attachment 3451026


I just can't stop admiring BV ability to make the same simply design so very different every time! Very beautiful bag! (and shoes!)


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> To be honest, I never checked, I bought it new/unused, it was sold as 'burgundy', I saw it in one of the 2010 F/W runway photos, here I attach the tag, colour code is 6115, if you can help ID-ing it I'll be extremely grateful! It is lined fully (inc inner pocket) in deep violet suede


It's Opera. Coveted colour (IMO) with the special purple lining.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Opera. Coveted colour (IMO) with the special purple lining.


Thanks a ton!!! You're a star!!


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Yes, to me it looks way richer and deeper than barolo
> Lol
> Here all SA in BV greet me not with "good day, how are you" but with "no, not yet received cervo in barolo"


Is this Barolo?  It's on the Neiman Marcus website. They list it as wine but Neiman's doesn't seem to use the BV color names. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Large-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Wine/prod189170102/p.prod


----------



## Kharris332003

Kharris332003 said:


> Is this Barolo?  It's on the Neiman Marcus website. They list it as wine but Neiman's doesn't seem to use the BV color names.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Large-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Wine/prod189170102/p.prod


Here the Saks link. It does say Barolo.


----------



## Kharris332003

Kharris332003 said:


> Here the Saks link. It does say Barolo.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306622829&bmUID=lr7Fj8n


----------



## tenKrat

Boston bag in New Light Grey


----------



## DutchGirl007

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3451537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bag in New Light Grey



Oh my, that color is stunning!!  Always love the car seat pics - [emoji173]️️


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3451537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bag in New Light Grey



Lovely!  This bag has always intrigued me. I need to try it on sometime.


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3451537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bag in New Light Grey


One of my favourite silhouettes 
Is this the regular size or the new smaller sized Boston Bag?


----------



## Auvina15

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3451537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bag in New Light Grey


So beautiful! Love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Snapped this now in the direct sunlight, it's a 2010 runway messengr in XL, very roomy


I really like this color, ksuromax!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

V0N1B2 said:


> One of my favourite silhouettes
> Is this the regular size or the new smaller sized Boston Bag?


I think it's the regular size. I got it during the last sale.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I really like this color, ksuromax!!!!


Me too! it's my second black


----------



## grietje

Albastre Cervo Loop Hobo and the Vesuvio Flats.


----------



## diane278

Argento pillow.  Perfect for a few quick errands.....


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mallow mini convertible


----------



## ksuromax

Opera (2010) Messenger XL


----------



## BV_fan

for the last few days of summer, I'm carrying by very bright orange (don't know the color) rete tote


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat with matching zip wallet.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium blue belly


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo in canard (+necklace and cuff)


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Cervo in canard (+necklace and cuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454263



Gasp: what a stunning color!  Love it!  Since you are the BV queen, what are your feelings on the cervo… I owned one in beautiful espresso brown, but I sold it because I felt ergonomically it didn't work for me.  Although I loved the way it hung and fit on me, how do you find it for practicality etc?  I'm considering buying another in a Barolo  color… But I'm a little hesitant because of ergonomics, usually I like bags that open wide so I can see stuff.  But I'm always interested in other peoples opinions -- thank you[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Gasp: what a stunning color!  Love it!  Since you are the BV queen, what are your feelings on the cervo… I owned one in beautiful espresso brown, but I sold it because I felt ergonomically it didn't work for me.  Although I loved the way it hung and fit on me, how do you find it for practicality etc?  I'm considering buying another in a Barolo  color… But I'm a little hesitant because of ergonomics, usually I like bags that open wide so I can see stuff.  But I'm always interested in other peoples opinions -- thank you[emoji4]


LOL
Am i???  
It's my most favourite style and leather, i have 3, pale brown (elephant 09), mallow 15 and canard 16, it works for me 100%, the best shape - hobo, the best handle drop/fit, the best tactile feeling on the cervo, as used from 09 so recent ones from 2015/2016, plus it fits a ton! And wide flat handle spreads the load evenly


----------



## grietje

DutchGirl007 said:


> I'm considering buying another in a Barolo  color… But I'm a little hesitant because of ergonomics, usually I like bags that open wide so I can see stuff.  But I'm always interested in other peoples opinions -- thank you[emoji4]



Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?


I remember when you bought the gray Cervo Loop in NM at the 2014 meet up. It's so soft and squishy that it doesn't look large at all. I loved that bag on you!


----------



## ksuromax

As for the open top, that's another 'pro' for me, it opens wide when i need it, it has a magnet sewn in so it's closed when worn, plus the design of the handle will help to push it up/close when you pull the handle up to put it on the shoulder, hope it makes sense?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?


There was a Barolo Cervo Loop last month at Nordstrom in downtown Seattle.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Wow!!!

Thanks ladies, I love all the input and thoughts, I used to just sit with my servo and feel it and smell it it was my favorite feeling bag, and it does fit a time… I'm going to see about the other bag suggested, but I can't figure out which bag you mean can anyone post a photo of it please?cervo loop? Vs cervo.  Thank you so much for helping me, I also am looking at a parachute style bag which opens and still hobo like.   Thank you soooo much [emoji173]️



V0N1B2 said:


> There was a Barolo Cervo Loop last month at Nordstrom in downtown Seattle.





ksuromax said:


> As for the open top, that's another 'pro' for me, it opens wide when i need it, it has a magnet sewn in so it's closed when worn, plus the design of the handle will help to push it up/close when you pull the handle up to put it on the shoulder, hope it makes sense?





diane278 said:


> I remember when you bought the gray Cervo Loop in NM at the 2014 meet up. It's so soft and squishy that it doesn't look large at all. I loved that bag on you!





grietje said:


> Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?





ksuromax said:


> LOL
> Am i???
> It's my most favourite style and leather, i have 3, pale brown (elephant 09), mallow 15 and canard 16, it works for me 100%, the best shape - hobo, the best handle drop/fit, the best tactile feeling on the cervo, as used from 09 so recent ones from 2015/2016, plus it fits a ton! And wide flat handle spreads the load evenly


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies, I love all the input and thoughts, I used to just sit with my servo and feel it and smell it it was my favorite feeling bag, and it does fit a time… I'm going to see about the other bag suggested, but I can't figure out which bag you mean can anyone post a photo of it please?cervo loop? Vs cervo.  Thank you so much for helping me, I also am looking at a parachute style bag which opens and still hobo like.   Thank you soooo much [emoji173]️


This is the loop
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45209639dl.html
When i was buying my third one, SA was talking me into this one since i had already 2, but i tried it on, played with it, and bought my third one, this style is not for me. So, i would recommend you go to the boutique and see both, compare them side by side and see which style work for you best, since you love the lether, you just need to find YOUR style 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow!!!
> Thanks ladies, I love all the input and thoughts, I used to just sit with my servo and feel it and smell it it was my favorite feeling bag, and it does fit a time… I'm going to see about the other bag suggested, but I can't figure out which bag you mean can anyone post a photo of it please?cervo loop? Vs cervo.  Thank you so much for helping me, I also am looking at a parachute style bag which opens and still hobo like.   Thank you soooo much [emoji173]️


I only have one picture of mine but there are a few scattered throughout the forum.
What Bottega Veneta are you carrying *today* ?


----------



## DutchGirl007

Thank you thank you!!  I've been eyeing this one too!  Great advice, & appreciate it immensely!![emoji1317]



V0N1B2 said:


> I only have one picture of mine but there are a few scattered throughout the forum.
> What Bottega Veneta are you carrying *today* ?





ksuromax said:


> This is the loop
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45209639dl.html
> When i was buying my third one, SA was talking me into this one since i had already 2, but i tried it on, played with it, and bought my third one, this style is not for me. So, i would recommend you go to the boutique and see both, compare them side by side and see which style work for you best, since you love the lether, you just need to find YOUR style
> Good luck deciding!


----------



## DutchGirl007

grietje said:


> Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?



Well, it's been my lucky day!  My SA in SF happened to have one!  EEEEEEKKKKKK, so excited!!  mod shots soon!  THANK yOU[emoji274] for your inspiration!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Well, it's been my lucky day!  My SA in SF happened to have one!  EEEEEEKKKKKK, so excited!!  mod shots soon!  THANK yOU[emoji274] for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455091


Wow, that was quick!!!!  well done! 
Looking forward to your reveal!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

DutchGirl007 said:


> Well, it's been my lucky day!  My SA in SF happened to have one!  EEEEEEKKKKKK, so excited!!  mod shots soon!  THANK yOU[emoji274] for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455091



Gorgeous!  Love that color.


----------



## annanas

My new to me ebano cabat [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

DutchGirl007 said:


> Well, it's been my lucky day!  My SA in SF happened to have one!  EEEEEEKKKKKK, so excited!!  mod shots soon!  THANK yOU[emoji274] for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455091



Holy S***!  That is FABULOUS!  Is your SA with the SF BV boutique?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Hope I you don't mind if I chime in.  An alternative to the Baseball hobo is the Cervo Loop.  I find this style works better for me.  It's wider and not as deep and the bag folds in on itself so it actually creates a smaller proportion even though it's a really big bag. The shoulder strap is flat and easy to wear.  The thing will be finding the Cervo Loop in Barolo.  I am thinking Barneys may carry it or one will have to look outside the US.  It's there, I am sure of it but where?



Well, master enabler ......now that you've opened that can of worms, I'm once again thinking about getting a Cervo Loop.


----------



## diane278

annanas said:


> My new to me ebano cabat [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455402



How lucky you are!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Wow, that was quick!!!!  well done!
> Looking forward to your reveal!!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Love that color.





grietje said:


> Holy S***!  That is FABULOUS!  Is your SA with the SF BV boutique?



Thanks (blush) it was meant to be I guess.  I just asked my SA, what colors he had and voila... Never expected Barolo, fate helped to decide I wanted that bag over the other hobo cervo, that I already sold once.  

It arrives tomorrow, I'll be sure to reveal and hope to get sun photos, it's so foggy where I live in Pacifica. 

Yes, SuperStar SA, Tommy [emoji173]️ in the SF boutique, Union Sq. @grietje (are you Dutch as well?)

Thanks for support, my new friends!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thanks (blush) it was meant to be I guess.  I just asked my SA, what colors he had and voila... Never expected Barolo, fate helped to decide I wanted that bag over the other hobo cervo, that I already sold once.
> It arrives tomorrow, I'll be sure to reveal and hope to get sun photos, it's so foggy where I live in Pacifica.
> Yes, SuperStar SA, Tommy [emoji173]️ in the SF boutique, Union Sq. @grietje (are you Dutch as well?)
> Thanks for support, my new friends!


Barolo looked amazing in the Cervo leather.  I hope you like it. 

Have you seen this website? It's one of my favourites. http://stuffdutchpeoplelike.com
I woke up this morning to a (birthday) gift of my favourite licorice, one package of Munten drop and one Katjes drop


----------



## grietje

DutchGirl007 said:


> @grietje...are you Dutch as well?



Am I Dutch?  Well technically, I'm Frisian! I was born in a little town called Berlikum in my grandfather's house which was called Molehuis. Yes, that's right, it used to be a windmill.  My family immigrated to the US via England is 1976.  We are first generation and all my relatives are still in Europe.

I love vla and drop--double zout preferably



V0N1B2 said:


> I woke up this morning to a (birthday) gift of my favourite licorice, one package of Munten drop and one Katjes drop



Happy Birthday and well done on the drop.  I like the cats but my favorite are the farm animal drop.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Well, master enabler ......now that you've opened that can of worms, I'm once again thinking about getting a Cervo Loop.



Whoopsie!  I think I should send you my NLG one for a test drive.  PM me your address and I'll get it out early next week.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Whoopsie!  I think I should send you my NLG one for a test drive.  PM me your address and I'll get it out early next week.


Have you already forgotten that the last time you offered up a test drive I refused to return your bag? Fear not, bystanders, we resolved the issue peacefully!


----------



## DutchGirl007

V0N1B2 said:


> Barolo looked amazing in the Cervo leather.  I hope you like it.
> 
> Have you seen this website? It's one of my favourites. http://stuffdutchpeoplelike.com
> I woke up this morning to a (birthday) gift of my favourite licorice, one package of Munten drop and one Katjes drop



Yes, I love that site, and have you ever tried Hopjes?  Coffee hard candy - so good!  Happy Birthday or Gelukkige Verjaardag  [emoji322]Gefeliciteerd


----------



## DutchGirl007

grietje said:


> Am I Dutch?  Well technically, I'm Frisian! I was born in a little town called Berlikum in my grandfather's house which was called Molehuis. Yes, that's right, it used to be a windmill.  My family immigrated to the US via England is 1976.  We are first generation and all my relatives are still in Europe.
> 
> 
> Jaaaaaa.!?  Me ook mijn Opa werd geboren in Franneker naast de planitarium.  Ik heb twee paspoorten en mijn familie is ook in Nederland.  Aangenaam kennis te maken!!! Wat Leuk! [emoji173]️️


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Have you already forgotten that the last time you offered up a test drive I refused to return your bag? Fear not, bystanders, we resolved the issue peacefully!



Ha! Love it! Let's just say I'm going my own plotting and scheming...


----------



## grietje

@DutchGirl007.  Your Dutch is better than mine. I can speak but am technically illiterate in Dutch.  I sound  the words as I read and then understand.

My cousin's daughter, Tineke, lives in Franneker.  Our family is in Wier (teeny), Menaldum, St. AnnaP, Groningen, and couple of others.  Anyway, we digress but in hugely fun way.

Still carrying the Nero Cabat. I actually used it grocery shopping yesterday.
And Dutchgirl007 will soon be wearing her Barolo Loop Hobo!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> I remember when you bought the gray Cervo Loop in NM at the 2014 meet up. It's so soft and squishy that it doesn't look large at all. I loved that bag on you!


I remember, too!  What a fun day of shopping, eating and browsing with all my BVettes!  And a fun train ride with you!!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> I remember, too!  What a fun day of shopping, eating and browsing with all my BVettes!  And a fun train ride with you!!


The train ride in and back was great. I'd still be wondering around downtown SF if I had gone in alone.  I remember texting each other while on the train so we could locate one another.


----------



## DutchGirl007

grietje said:


> @DutchGirl007.  Your Dutch is better than mine. I can speak but am technically illiterate in Dutch.  I sound  the words as I read and then understand.
> My cousin's daughter, Tineke, lives in Franneker.  Our family is in Wier (teeny), Menaldum, St. AnnaP, Groningen, and couple of others.  Anyway, we digress but in hugely fun way.
> Still carrying the Nero Cabat. I actually used it grocery shopping yesterday.
> And Dutchgirl007 will soon be wearing her Barolo Loop Hobo!



Honestly my Dutch sucks, I am also illiterate but getting better, so English is my mother tongue.  Nice to meet another Friesian, what are the odds?!

Once I get my new bag I'll be posting!  In the meantime here's my 2011, hobo.  Can't remember the name, it's luscious!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Honestly my Dutch sucks, I am also illiterate but getting better, so English is my mother tongue.  Nice to meet another Friesian, what are the odds?!
> 
> Once I get my new bag I'll be posting!  In the meantime here's my 2011, hobo.  Can't remember the name, it's luscious!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456245


I've always liked this bag. What is the drop like on the shoulder? Is it a cavernous pit of doom like other hobos?


----------



## DutchGirl007

V0N1B2 said:


> I've always liked this bag. What is the drop like on the shoulder? Is it a cavernous pit of doom like other hobos?



lol, I DO find myself thinking that, at times. Normally I find I use this bag for about 3 days then I start getting annoyed trying to fine stuff.  It is super soft and leather doesn't seem to scratch or be damaged after 5 years of low-average use. The style with the knotting is lovely, the drop is nice because you can adjust the handles, shorter for security & longer for easier on the shoulder grabbing.  I really find it's a great bag for travel or weekends, & it packs flat as a great bag to travel.  Not an everyday because of it's bottomless pit. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Well, it's been my lucky day!



[emoji7] Adore this! Looking forward to seeing your reveal.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.


Breathtakingly beautiful and feminine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful and feminine!


Thank you! I ditched the pants for once as it's dinner date with gf.


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.



[emoji7] This bag color!!!' [emoji7] Wow!!!!  [emoji7]



frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] Adore this! Looking forward to seeing your reveal.



Thanks! [emoji4] I'm sooooo excited, and lucky to have it fall into my lap.  Stay tuned [emoji56]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> This bag color!!!Wow!!!!
> I'm sooooo excited, and lucky to have it fall into my lap.  Stay tuned.



Purple is my black. [emoji4]  I love how BV does color. MonaLisa looks so vibrant in sunlight but tones down to a rich deep purple indoors. 

I was originally eyeing Barolo in a small iron bag/clutch (the style you have in Nero) but I would have liked it to be richer (like Cervo). I am very happy for you that you managed to score one. It is meant to be yours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Back to pants and sneakers. Rain forecast making Monalisa looking muted.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Back to pants and sneakers. Rain forecast making Monalisa looking muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457180


On my screen it looks deep, rich and saturated violet, absolutely amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> On my screen it looks deep, rich and saturated violet, absolutely amazing!


You said it, lady. Amazing is the word, at least that is how I feel each time I see it. [emoji7] Loaded it up with lots of stuff today and it still felt light on the shoulder. [emoji106]


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Back to pants and sneakers. Rain forecast making Monalisa looking muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457180


Beautiful Campana! Lovely color!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful Campana! Lovely color!!!



It really is!


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.


The colour looks so vibrant outside in the sunshine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful Campana! Lovely color!!!





LouiseCPH said:


> It really is!





V0N1B2 said:


> The colour looks so vibrant outside in the sunshine!


Thank you ladies, for the Campana love. I have read many times how you ladies mention 'it must make your heart sing'. Well, this is that bag for me. [emoji5]


----------



## tolliv

Key fob


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche cervo baseball hobo


----------



## ksuromax

Love!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3458244
> 
> 
> Quetsche cervo baseball hobo


That was meant to be a reply.... 
Love it!!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## DutchGirl007

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3458946



Breath taking!! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche cervo baseball hobo



This! Makes me want to hug it each time I see your picture. 



BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3458946



Love the details on this one.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3458946



Very nice. We are Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo twins.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Sand Madras Sfumato Bella


----------



## jburgh

Still carrying the black intrecciato backpack!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sand Madras Sfumato Bella
> 
> View attachment 3459467



Wow. Nice!


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> My 2012 Krim medium (47 cm) Veneta is ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432027



Such beautiful color. Can you fit a lot in your krim medium?


----------



## grietje

Alabastre Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Such beautiful color. Can you fit a lot in your krim medium?


Thank you 
Yes, plenty! And it still looks soft and not stuffed/bulky


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Yes, plenty! And it still looks soft and not stuffed/bulky



Mehta do you normally carry in it tho?


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Mehta do you normally carry in it tho?


Wallet, 2 cells, keys, 4 pouches (one with make-up, another with a notepad+pen+bills and other loose papers and the biggest one with random stuff, mints, hand cream, wet wipes, soft scarf, swiss knife, player, etc and one more with hygiene stuff+first aid) .... and there's still more spare room


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Such beautiful color. Can you fit a lot in your krim medium?


I guess i should clarify it, i call it medium, because it's larger than the small option, it's 47 cm across, but SA refer to the small as Medium which is 38 cm and is  way smaller than my Krim.
But it's not Large either, that measures 52 cm. A bit confusing....


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Such beautiful color. Can you fit a lot in your krim medium?


I bet the pix will be way more help, here they are Medium Carmino 38 cm on top of Krim 47/48 cm


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Wallet, 2 cells, keys, 4 pouches (one with make-up, another with a notepad+pen+bills and other loose papers and the biggest one with random stuff, mints, hand cream, wet wipes, soft scarf, swiss knife, player, etc and one more with hygiene stuff+first aid) .... and there's still more spare room



Whoa!!  I'm impressed!!  I love your list of what you carry!  go girl!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Whoa!!  I'm impressed!!  I love your list of what you carry!  go girl!!


Lol  
I am a snail, carry my whole house with me


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> I am a snail, carry my whole house with me



Thank you. It is very informative.  Me too I carry lots of stuff with me. I love having everything with me just in case


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

So the Krim is actually a large? 

There are 3 sizes: medium, large and maxi.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> So the Krim is actually a large?
> 
> There are 3 sizes: medium, large and maxi.


as far as I understand Large is 52 cm and Maxi is 56 cm, no?
Krim is 47/48 cm


----------



## ksuromax

I terribly regret being so careless in earlier years, I didn't really care for the names, sizes, codes... until I joined tPF and took a deep dive into the world of fine details ....


----------



## DutchGirl007

So happy you did, you are such a great help!  For instance I bet you know what this silver wallet is called?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out and about at the movies with my medium Campana.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about at the movies with my medium Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459774


that's what I probably love most about BV - you can wear jeans and sneakers and look $1 mln!!
looking fab, girl!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> that's what I probably love most about BV - you can wear jeans and sneakers and look $1 mln!!
> looking fab, girl!!!!


Thank you! That's exactly the reason why I love BV too. They just work in all occasions. I can pair this same bag with a dress. I do not feel out of place either wearing it with sneakers. I hardly wear sandals or open toes although it is humid in Singapore but I recently bought a pair of Birkenstocks and waiting for a chance to wear it out...with BV. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! That's exactly the reason why I love BV too. They just work in all occasions. I can pair this same bag with a dress. I do not feel out of place either wearing it with sneakers. I hardly wear sandals or open toes although it is humid in Singapore but I recently bought a pair of Birkenstocks and waiting for a chance to wear it out...with BV. [emoji6]


I wear mine literally with everything (exc my knot) tees, birks, dresses, and never felt odd...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I wear mine literally with everything (exc my knot) tees, birks, dresses, and never felt odd...


Perfect. BV does really go with everything!


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about at the movies with my medium Campana.



You look fabulous!  Did you get a new haircut?  It's super cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> You look fabulous!  Did you get a new haircut?  It's super cute!


[emoji8] Thank you G! You're very kind. I went shorter and shorter for my hair since some time ago and annoyed the hubby a little as his hair was longer than mine. Haha! My hairstylist can't stop himself from cutting more as most ladies in Singapore sport long hair and so he likes to experiment with my hair whenever I visit him. I don't mind though. I like a short crop anytime. Beats the heat. [emoji1]


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about at the movies with my medium Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459774


Super chic and beautiful!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out and about at the movies with my medium Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459774



So darn CUTE!!! The bag fits your frame perfectly!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> So happy you did, you are such a great help!  For instance I bet you know what this silver wallet is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459764


It's the Ardoise Intrecciato Moondust Nappa wallet


----------



## DutchGirl007

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Ardoise Intrecciato Moondust Nappa wallet


Oooooh thank you!  Such a fancy name, I really appreciate that! [emoji1317][emoji8]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The rare dress and medium Campana in MonaLisa.



Very pretty! This is how everyone should wear Monalisa!!!


----------



## Phiomega

My daily 'uniform' (aka this is how I generally dress everyday) with Bella Atlantic....


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## grietje

Dunno yet. I worked at home today so no bag needed. Should head to closet soon to get clothes ready for tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My daily 'uniform' (aka this is how I generally dress everyday) with Bella Atlantic.



You look stunning! I love how the straps on your Bella have softened. It looks perfect. 


Phiomega said:


> Very pretty! This is how everyone should wear Monalisa!!!


[emoji8] Thank you. You are so sweet!


----------



## new_to_lv

Phiomega said:


> My daily 'uniform' (aka this is how I generally dress everyday) with Bella Atlantic....
> View attachment 3460254



The bag looks great on you [emoji2][emoji1360]
I just ordered a black "Bella bag" and I hope I will like the modell. Is it a practical bag?? Does it come with a mirror?? 
I already have to Venetas, one large and one maxi, which I love...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look stunning! I love how the straps on your Bella have softened. It looks perfect.
> 
> [emoji8] Thank you. You are so sweet!



Thank you! Yes it softened very well and I can wear it a shoulder bag. I really love my Bella, even considering a Bella in Barolo....


----------



## Phiomega

new_to_lv said:


> The bag looks great on you [emoji2][emoji1360]
> I just ordered a black "Bella bag" and I hope I will like the modell. Is it a practical bag?? Does it come with a mirror??
> I already have to Venetas, one large and one maxi, which I love...



I love my Bella --- it is actually my most practical BV because it can function both as tote bag or shoulder bag, and the style works for both family weekend and office weekdays. The strap softens very well and it stays put on my shoulder, the magnetic closure keeps the content safe but still easy to get in and out. The depth is just right --- can stand by itself but not too wide. 

Anyway, you can tell I love my Bella! I do not have Veneta so cannot really compare but the Bella style I think is a bit more casual, whilst Veneta is more elegant. So also depend on your personal preference...


----------



## grietje

new_to_lv said:


> The bag looks great on you [emoji2][emoji1360]
> I just ordered a black "Bella bag" and I hope I will like the modell. Is it a practical bag?? Does it come with a mirror??
> I already have to Venetas, one large and one maxi, which I love...



I have three Bella bags (Nero, New Sand and Tangerine). It's my favorite BV style.  I think it's very practical. It does take a few weeks to break in. You'll find the straps and their ability to move freely in the rings  are a bit stiff in the beginning.

I personally think the Bella has more options than the traditional Veneta hobo.  It can go dressier or casual. And the proportions are just right for flirty stuff or a winter coat. I think of the Veneta hobo as more casual.


----------



## Kharris332003

Baseball Cervo in fever with a little scarf to match the color.


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3460670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball Cervo in fever with a little scarf to match the color.


Aawwwesome!!!!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Phiomega said:


> I love my Bella --- it is actually my most practical BV because it can function both as tote bag or shoulder bag, and the style works for both family weekend and office weekdays. The strap softens very well and it stays put on my shoulder, the magnetic closure keeps the content safe but still easy to get in and out. The depth is just right --- can stand by itself but not too wide.
> 
> Anyway, you can tell I love my Bella! I do not have Veneta so cannot really compare but the Bella style I think is a bit more casual, whilst Veneta is more elegant. So also depend on your personal preference...



Thank you. I can tell you really like your Bella [emoji23][emoji23] I am very happy I decided to try this bag out. I will post a picture when I get it on friday [emoji2]



grietje said:


> I have three Bella bags (Nero, New Sand and Tangerine). It's my favorite BV style.  I think it's very practical. It does take a few weeks to break in. You'll find the straps and their ability to move freely in the rings  are a bit stiff in the beginning.
> 
> I personally think the Bella has more options than the traditional Veneta hobo.  It can go dressier or casual. And the proportions are just right for flirty stuff or a winter coat. I think of the Veneta hobo as more casual.



You have 3 of them!! Wow!! You must really like the Bella bag.[emoji2][emoji1360] I did buy my bag on the secondhand market but in "as new" condition, so maybe it is alteady broken in?? I am really looking forward in recieving the bag. Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> I love my Bella --- it is actually my most practical BV because it can function both as tote bag or shoulder bag, and the style works for both family weekend and office weekdays. The strap softens very well and it stays put on my shoulder, the magnetic closure keeps the content safe but still easy to get in and out. The depth is just right --- can stand by itself but not too wide.
> 
> Anyway, you can tell I love my Bella! I do not have Veneta so cannot really compare but the Bella style I think is a bit more casual, whilst Veneta is more elegant. So also depend on your personal preference...



Everything she said! Love my Bella [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kharris332003 said:


> Baseball Cervo in fever with a little scarf to match the color.



Oh my, this color! Totally blowing me away!


----------



## Auvina15

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3460670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball Cervo in fever with a little scarf to match the color.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## annanas

Cabat again [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

It's going to be hot here today. Maybe I'll carry a pillow bag to lighten up the load in the heat.....


----------



## DutchGirl007

Still with my Barolo and all the kids!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Still with my Barolo and all the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461669


What a treat  for the eyes!!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

My Dust Petille Calf Shopper accompanied me to work today (filled with loads of stuff).


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> What a treat  for the eyes!!!!!!



Thanks!  I really am a BV addict [emoji175]


----------



## Nibb

annanas said:


> Cabat again [emoji4]
> View attachment 3461524


Love your Kirkwoods too!


----------



## indiaink

My Scarlet Cervo Hobo, who's been my daily bag most of the summer.


----------



## DutchGirl007

indiaink said:


> My Scarlet Cervo Hobo, who's been my daily bag most of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461942



[emoji173]️️[emoji7][emoji173]️️ that's gorgeous!  I'm not a *red* person but BV does it right, colors look so nice!  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## grietje

From the Nero Bella to the New Sand Bella.  This is my favorite bag. Even more than Slinky.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Still with my Barolo and all the kids!



What a fab party of BV kids! [emoji7] 



V0N1B2 said:


> My Dust Petille Calf Shopper accompanied me to work today (filled with loads of stuff).



The color is gorgeous! I bet it goes with everything. I am appreciating BV more and more, we can have a lot in our bags but it never looks like it. 



indiaink said:


> My Scarlet Cervo Hobo, who's been my daily bag most of the summer.



I have been thinking about the Cervo Hobo for this entire week, searching and reading through all Cervo threads. Let's see whether I take a leap of faith. Your Scarlet looks amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> My Scarlet Cervo Hobo, who's been my daily bag most of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461942



I've got to get me some fever!  [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large belly in fraise


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large belly in fraise


Oooo if you have a moment, could you take a pic?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Oooo if you have a moment, could you take a pic?



Sure!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463575
> View attachment 3463576


Thank you - reminded that Fraise is one of BV's chameleon colors depending on the light.  Lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463575
> View attachment 3463576



Lovely brights! Wonder why BV does not make belly Veneta anymore --- I like it better than Veneta....

I also love your red disco bag... It is volcano right?


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> My Scarlet Cervo Hobo, who's been my daily bag most of the summer.



How you take the pic truly makes me see the lusciousness of the leather!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> How you take the pic truly makes me see the lusciousness of the leather!


I totally agree with you. I had spent this entire week scouring every Cervo thread as I am looking for a bag that I can easily throw onto the shoulder, hardy, worry free, roomy,  casual and the Cervo seems to tick all the right boxes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sure!



Eye candy! [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> How you take the pic truly makes me see the lusciousness of the leather!


Thank you!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I totally agree with you. I had spent this entire week scouring every Cervo thread as I am looking for a bag that I can easily throw onto the shoulder, hardy, worry free, roomy,  casual and the Cervo seems to tick all the right boxes.


I went through several BV bags before I finally came to my senses and realized I'd found my 'one' from the very beginning (the Cervo Hobo was my first BV bag).  This bag dresses up well, too - especially if you have it in Nero (black). For some reason, the Cervo Hobo in Nero just SCREAMS luxury.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Lovely brights! Wonder why BV does not make belly Veneta anymore --- I like it better than Veneta....
> 
> I also love your red disco bag... It is volcano right?



Vesuvio [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> For some reason, the Cervo Hobo in Nero just SCREAMS luxury.



I guess it is somewhat a learning curve for all of us? For me, I find myself constantly tempted to try out another bag style or even venture onto colors for something different but I often find myself falling back to the basics of functionality. My only concern for this bag is the strap drop, in which I had seen varies from 7 inches to 9 inches on various department store listings/Bay etc... and how the bag might hang on my 5'10" frame. I had requested for mod shots and measurements but I will need to wait till Monday for them. It had been an agonising week of pondering and waiting.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio [emoji6]



Hahaha... I guessed Vesuvio is similar to a name of volcano that's why I was thinking of volcano! Pretty!


----------



## Phiomega

My Irish pillow for an outing this long weekend... I think it looks right at home with white keds, ripped jeans and white t-shirt!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blue medium belly


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Irish pillow for an outing this long weekend... I think it looks right at home with white keds, ripped jeans and white t-shirt!



It accentuated your outfit perfectly. Happy holidays!


----------



## happygirl89

LIMITED EDITION NERO INTRECCIATO~~! ^^


----------



## grietje

Fall is in the air, at least for a few days. So I'll switch to the Nero Bella since I can dress a bit more cool weather.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

happygirl89 said:


> LIMITED EDITION NERO INTRECCIATO~~! ^^



Lovely!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

At the vet with this beauty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

happygirl89 said:


> LIMITED EDITION NERO INTRECCIATO~~! ^^





Buckeyemommy said:


> At the vet with this beauty.



Ladies, wow! The details on your pouches make me smile. I am sure it goes for you too.[emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

happygirl89 said:


> LIMITED EDITION NERO INTRECCIATO~~! ^^





Buckeyemommy said:


> At the vet with this beauty.



Beautiful pouch overload!!! Very pretty!


----------



## DutchGirl007

My Tourmaline out for a romp!
View attachment 3465878


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> My Tourmaline out for a romp!



One of my favourite styles! [emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourite styles! [emoji7]



I'm really happy with it, also bag inside that bigger Barolo I have. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> I'm really happy with it, also bag inside that bigger Barolo I have. Thanks!


Love it when a BV treasure opens up to another treasure within. I love the handy size. I rehomed mine as the color was too light for me. Will wait for the right color to come along.


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love it when a BV treasure opens up to another treasure within. I love the handy size. I rehomed mine as the color was too light for me. Will wait for the right color to come along.



YES, agree!  It's been getting dusty, & I'm really loving it again.  I forgot how Tourmaline is another chameleon color.  Any 'hue' you're looking for or will you know it when you see it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> I forgot how Tourmaline is another chameleon color.  Any 'hue' you're looking for or will you know it when you see it



Good it is getting some love. I like how Tourmaline looks in this picture. Very different from the prior picture. I am eyeing it in Argento and it is finally available in my country. Can't be happier as the metallics were not available last round. Will be visiting the boutique to see it in person. Very excited!


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> Good it is getting some love. I like how Tourmaline looks in this picture. Very different from the prior picture. I am eyeing it in Argento and it is finally available in my country. Can't be happier as the metallics were not available last round. Will be visiting the boutique to see it in person. Very excited!



Argento, nice indeed!  Have fun trying her on for size!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Argento, nice indeed!  Have fun trying her on for size!



Thank you! Always fun to visit a boutique. The size works great, as proven by the previous one I rehomed. It is more to see how Argento looks irl.[emoji5]


----------



## indiaink

@DutchGirl007 has re-inspired my photography creativity. My eye was picking up all the reds in this grouping... The rose is almost done, but still pretty ...


----------



## grietje

^^ That's quite pretty.

Re Tourmaline: When it first came out, I didn't think much of the color-it wasn't black, it wasn't navy. So I was wondering what one could wear with it. And then I discovered what a lovely nuance tourmaline brings to a black outfit--a softness and visual interest of sorts.  I really like the color with grey and denim too.  I still don't see it as a summer color though.  I'll be sporting my large Veneta hobo in this color soon enough--just want it to be a hair cooler outside.

Re the Iron: I have this little gem in Nero--a gift from DH.  I've recently enjoyed clipping on the chain strap from my Disco (mini messenger) for an entirely different vibe.

As for what BV today: Still the Nero Bella.  I have been having "BookerMoose-esque" thoughts of getting this, my favorite BV style, in tons of colors!


----------



## DutchGirl007

indiaink said:


> @DutchGirl007 has re-inspired my photography creativity. My eye was picking up all the reds in this grouping... The rose is almost done, but still pretty ...
> 
> View attachment 3466449



Honored I can inspire!  Lovely picture and your Hobo is so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

grietje said:


> ^^ That's quite pretty.
> 
> Re Tourmaline: When it first came out, I didn't think much of the color-it wasn't black, it wasn't navy. So I was wondering what one could wear with it. And then I discovered what a lovely nuance tourmaline brings to a black outfit--a softness and visual interest of sorts.  I really like the color with grey and denim too.  I still don't see it as a summer color though.  I'll be sporting my large Veneta hobo in this color soon enough--just want it to be a hair cooler outside.



Wow, three shots and three colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I discovered what a lovely nuance tourmaline brings to a black outfit--a softness and visual interest of sorts.
> 
> Re the Iron: I have this little gem in Nero--a gift from DH.  I've recently enjoyed clipping on the chain strap from my Disco (mini messenger) for an entirely different vibe.



Thank you for sharing. It provides an insight how Tourmaline can look. When I first saw Tournamaline online, I admit it did not call out to me, plus I had the Cobalt Veneta and thus thought I am "blue content". 

The small Iron, to me, is an easy grab and go bag. It fits everything and looks great with anything. I was planning to get it in Argento if the color is right but I did contemplate Nero too. I will be sure to look at it in Tourmaline too, to see which sings to me. 

I can imagine the Iron with the disco chain strap, very chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow, three shots and three colors!



[emoji7] Wow! I love all the different hues here,  especially that grey!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow, three shots and three colors!



I came back just to stare at your photos. Tourmaline is starting to look very interesting.


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Wow, three shots and three colors!



This is really cool... I never knew that!


----------



## Phiomega

At the office today... My ebano Olympia with camo pumps, green khaki tops, and pin stripe pants... Quite happy with how they all work together!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3467137
> 
> At the office today... My ebano Olympia with camo pumps, green khaki tops, and pin stripe pants... Quite happy with how they all work together!



Camo pumps!!!!!????  You're my kinda girl!  Lovely ensemble !


----------



## DutchGirl007

Phiomega said:


> This is really cool... I never knew that!



It's another chameleon!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I came back just to stare at your photos. Tourmaline is starting to look very interesting.



I never knew this color was so versatile.



frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] Wow! I love all the different hues here,  especially that grey!



I agree, my favorite!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> At the office today... My ebano Olympia with camo pumps, green khaki tops, and pin stripe pants... Quite happy with how they all work together!



Khaki, camo and ebano... What a chic ensemble!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> It's another chameleon. I never knew this color was so versatile.I agree, my favorite!



I'm looking forward to seeing this at the boutique this evening, before dinner with friends. It looks very promising in the small Iron bag.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3467137
> 
> At the office today... My ebano Olympia with camo pumps, green khaki tops, and pin stripe pants... Quite happy with how they all work together!



Just love the Olympia.


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Camo pumps!!!!!????  You're my kinda girl!  Lovely ensemble !





frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki, camo and ebano... What a chic ensemble!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Just love the Olympia.



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happy Friday!  Last day of work week and carrying my cabat.


----------



## Phiomega

Dynamic duo today... 


The black SSH Le Pliage is my magic bag --- it does fit what I need for an overnight stay!


----------



## new_to_lv

Black Bella. Bought her pre-loved and recieved her yesterday....


She is in good condition but I guess it is the old style since there is no hardware...?


----------



## grietje

new_to_lv said:


> Black Bella. Bought her pre-loved and recieved her yesterday....
> She is in good condition but I guess it is the old style since there is no hardware...?



Are the rings that that strap slides through covered leather or metal?  If leather, yes, that's the older version.  But I believe that's the only change made and it was in the past two years.  Are you happy with it?


----------



## new_to_lv

grietje said:


> Are the rings that that strap slides through covered leather or metal?  If leather, yes, that's the older version.  But I believe that's the only change made and it was in the past two years.  Are you happy with it?



They are leather which means it is an older model. I love the model (very practical) but I am not really happy with its condition. The strap that slides through the hole is a bit worn on the sides and there is a loose thread on the handle. The corners look good but I am not sure that i would describe it as "very good condition" (?). It also did not come with a mirror.




What do you think?? Should I keep it or return it?


----------



## grietje

[QUOTE="new_to_lv, post: 30633552, member: 378589"
What do you think?? Should I keep it or return it?[/QUOTE]

If you're not happy with it, definitely return it.  Can you do so?  Even though it's just the written word, I got the sense you were disappointed somehow.

I had started to write, 'but if you got a screamin' deal on it...' But then I realized, even $500 is $500 further away from a bag you're happy with.  Nevertheless, keep that in mind because pre-owned and in very good condition could run you $1250-1700, depending on the color. Keep an eye out on Gilt and Rue LaLa. I got my Nero Bella new at Gilt for $1799.


----------



## new_to_lv

grietje said:


> [QUOTE="new_to_lv, post: 30633552, member: 378589"
> What do you think?? Should I keep it or return it?



If you're not happy with it, definitely return it.  Can you do so?  Even though it's just the written word, I got the sense you were disappointed somehow.

I had started to write, 'but if you got a screamin' deal on it...' But then I realized, even $500 is $500 further away from a bag you're happy with.  Nevertheless, keep that in mind because pre-owned and in very good condition could run you $1250-1700, depending on the color. Keep an eye out on Gilt and Rue LaLa. I got my Nero Bella new at Gilt for $1799.[/QUOTE]

Well, I only payed 1000€ (aprox 1100 US$) for this one, so I guess that was a good deal. That is why I might keep it even if I am not 100% satisfied. 
I will contact Vestiare Collective (were I bought the bag) on monday and se what they will say about the condition of the bag. It said in the add that it was in "very good condition" but I am not sure that this is a very good condition...?
Maybe I should just keep on looking for a black Bella, but the are not easy to find on the pre-loved market.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> NLG cervo loop.



You got one? [emoji33]

I want one too. How do you like it?


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> You got one? [emoji33]
> 
> I want one too. How do you like it?


I absolutely love it!  I've been carrying it since i got it. It's my workhorse.  You won't be sorry. Roomy, practical and sturdy. I'm wondering what other colors it will come in for cruise.....


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> NLG cervo loop.


Heh heh...



BV_LC_poodle said:


> You got one? [emoji33]
> I want one too. How do you like it?


She did!



diane278 said:


> I absolutely love it!  I've been carrying it since i got it. It's my workhorse.  You won't be sorry. Roomy, practical and sturdy. I'm wondering what other colors it will come in for cruise.....


So pleased it's working for you.  I'd love it in a chartreuse type color for cruise.


----------



## grietje

[/QUOTE]Maybe I should just keep on looking for a black Bella, but the are not easy to find on the pre-loved market.[/QUOTE]

So I just checked Selfridges and with the conversion, it's selling new for $1920 US!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My newly acquired New Sand Bella


----------



## diane278

Thank you, Grietje, for everything! I agree that a color like chartreuse would look great, but I'm in love with my NLG......


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My newly acquired New Sand Bella


You got it?!!  I hope you like it as much as I do mine.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Thank you, Grietje, for everything! I agree that a color like chartreuse would look great, but I'm in love with my NLG......


Fuunny, I was feeling thankful for you and all the sage advice you've given from bags to parents to resting to that awesome diet cartoon you recently sent.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> You got it?!!  I hope you like it as much as I do mine.



LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE


You're on a roll with some great purchases! I'm pleased to read you like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My newly acquired New Sand Bella



A great neutral color. [emoji106]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> You're on a roll with some great purchases! I'm pleased to read you like it.



Have been good for at least eight months since the accident. Kind of proud of myself [emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Doubling up today with large belly in fraise and Nero work tote (don't know official name).


----------



## DutchGirl007

Buckeyemommy said:


> Doubling up today with large belly in fraise and Nero work tote (don't know official name).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470597



[emoji7] oh yummy!! The tote is stellar!!  Enjoy Monday stylish lady!


----------



## diane278

Probably a pillow bag....color undetermined at this point....


----------



## new_to_lv

Maybe I should just keep on looking for a black Bella, but the are not easy to find on the pre-loved market.[/QUOTE]

So I just checked Selfridges and with the conversion, it's selling new for $1920 US![/QUOTE]

I belive that is the small size Bella (1535£) The large Bella is more expensive [emoji383] but thank you for looking for me [emoji2][emoji1360]
I got mine for less thab 1/2 price compare to a new Bella and since you rarely find black ones on the second hand market.... maybe I just should keep this one??
Do you know if Bottega could change the strap in the future if that would be necessary? Do they have that kind of service??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Doubling up today with large belly in fraise and Nero work tote



The details on the tote is fab! You are ready for anything with these two. Have a smooth week.


----------



## grietje

new_to_lv said:


> .
> I got mine for less thab 1/2 price compare to a new Bella and since you rarely find black ones on the second hand market.... maybe I just should keep this one??
> Do you know if Bottega could change the strap in the future if that would be necessary? Do they have that kind of service??



BV definitely does repairs.  In the US, they use Modern leather in NYC.  I know several BVettes have had them refurbish and have  been pleased.  Check with SeptemberSiren (who worked for BV).  And use search to find Modern's phone and address.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Doubling up today with large belly in fraise and Nero work tote (don't know official name).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470597



That tote is lovely! Is it a nappa?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That tote is lovely! Is it a nappa?



I should know this stuff by now but I don't. [emoji15]. I think it is. It is a weave with a very fancy and pretty stitching. 

Bought it from Ann's Fabulous Finds a few months ago when looking for a travel bag. It's great for everyday but a little heavy for travel. I ended up getting a canvas backpack for travel. I really prefer being "hands free ". 

Here are more pics.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

VERY VERY PRETTY!!  Love the details.  Thank you for the close-up pictures.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> VERY VERY PRETTY!!  Love the details.  Thank you for the close-up pictures.



Thank you!  It was in excellent used condition. I eyeballed it on her site forever.


----------



## grietje

Switched to the Nero Cabat today.  Needed to carry a bunch of stuff so out came the hauler.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> I should know this stuff by now but I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it is. It is a weave with a very fancy and pretty stitching.
> 
> Bought it from Ann's Fabulous Finds a few months ago when looking for a travel bag. It's great for everyday but a little heavy for travel. I ended up getting a canvas backpack for travel. I really prefer being "hands free ".
> Here are more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471082
> View attachment 3471083
> View attachment 3471084


I don't know if the bag had an actual designated name (shakes first at Tomas), but the treatment was called Tricot Nappa Rafia and its from Fall/Winter 2013


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved large Veneta in Krim from 2012


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Taking my Argento large Rete tote to a 9 to 5 workshop


----------



## Kharris332003

Cervo Loop in Signal.  Using it while the weather is still warm.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know if the bag had an actual designated name (shakes first at Tomas), but the treatment was called Tricot Nappa Rafia and its from Fall/Winter 2013



Thanks for this!  Will add it to my inventory spreadsheet.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks for this!  Will add it to my inventory spreadsheet.


You're welcome. If I find out the "real" name, I'll let you know


----------



## grietje

I used my Nero Iron when we went to preview the loft/suites at Sacramento's Golden 1 Arena.

The arena, by the way, is quite striking and our loft is really cool.  I also learned that the concessions are all local restaurants and it will all be farm to fork. Every concession must serve food that is sourced within 150 miles of the arena.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kharris332003 said:


> Cervo Loop in Signal.  Using it while the weather is still warm.



Signal looks so intense and beautiful in Cervo. Love it! 


BV_LC_poodle said:


> Taking my Argento large Rete tote to a 9 to 5 workshop


I saw a picture of it and it looks fabulous. A fellow PFer suggested this bag to me when she knew I was looking for something easy to grab and go.


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta hobo


----------



## DutchGirl007

I can't get enough of her!!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Teal cervo perlato metal lido tote


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Teal cervo perlato metal lido tote



Any chance of a photo?  Is it a metallic in teal? I'm pretty sure I've never seen one of these....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Any chance of a photo?  Is it a metallic in teal? I'm pretty sure I've never seen one of these....



Here you go


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here you go



This is breathtaking! Very beautiful.


----------



## happygirl89

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3464721
> 
> My Irish pillow for an outing this long weekend... I think it looks right at home with white keds, ripped jeans and white t-shirt!


ooh~~~ totally trendy!!


----------



## happygirl89

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely!


Thank you! Had to


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3473003



Thank you! It's beautiful! The style reminds me of the Nuvolato tote but with a more colorful and intricate leather combination. The teal with the steel color is absolutely stunning. What a great find!


----------



## grietje

Still the Tourmaline Veneta.  I think I'll be using this bag for the next week. I have a workshop in Santa Cruz next week and it's business casual so I think this will be a good bag for that.


----------



## shilpabhave




----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful! The style reminds me of the Nuvolato tote but with a more colorful and intricate leather combination. The teal with the steel color is absolutely stunning. What a great find!



Thanks.  Very nice craftsmanship and the cervo smells divine!  It's a bit heavier though.


----------



## V0N1B2

shilpabhave said:


> View attachment 3473315


Lovely. Welcome to BV


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.  Very nice craftsmanship and the cervo smells divine!  It's a bit heavier though.



My similarly styled nuvolato tote is also my heaviest bag, even empty.  But I love it so much that I carry it frequently anyway.....


----------



## ksuromax

shilpabhave said:


> View attachment 3473315


what a lovely creamy brown baby! 
Made me crave for a cup of coffee


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline disco


----------



## Phiomega

Ebano Olympia for the past one week... 


Works with everything I wore!


----------



## V0N1B2

Haven't switched out bags yet. Went for the "high/low" concept tonight. 
Bag: BV Roma in Opera
Coat: Escada
T-Shirt: St. John (can't see it)
Pants: Costco 
Shoes: 9West


----------



## LouiseCPH

Double flap and card holder - both Mona Lisa


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still carrying disco for weekend soccer/football.


----------



## new_to_lv

Bottega messenger in byzantine, belt in watteau and bracelet in mallow....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

new_to_lv said:


> Bottega messenger in byzantine, belt in watteau and bracelet in mallow....
> View attachment 3474747



Lovely combo!

Reminded me to include my bracelets. [emoji4]


----------



## Love Of My Life

stretch nero croc knot


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

New Sand Bella


----------



## Phiomega

Waiting on the staircase of my church with my Atlantic Campana... Like how this looks with light jeans and the leather is now super slouchy already!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Waiting on the staircase of my church with my Atlantic Campana... Like how this looks with light jeans and the leather is now super slouchy already]



What an innovative way to wear it! It looks really comfortable. I might be biased but the Campana is so lovely to use. [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Waiting on the staircase of my church with my Atlantic Campana... Like how this looks with light jeans and the leather is now super slouchy already!
> View attachment 3475502



Love those shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Waiting on the staircase of my church with my Atlantic Campana... Like how this looks with light jeans and the leather is now super slouchy already!
> View attachment 3475502


Beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

V0N1B2 said:


> Haven't switched out bags yet. Went for the "high/low" concept tonight.
> Bag: BV Roma in Opera
> Coat: Escada
> T-Shirt: St. John (can't see it)
> Pants: Costco
> Shoes: 9West
> View attachment 3474593


Absolutely beautiful! Love love everything, very stylish!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> Waiting on the staircase of my church with my Atlantic Campana... Like how this looks with light jeans and the leather is now super slouchy already!
> View attachment 3475502


What a stunner!!


----------



## diane278

Pacific parachute


----------



## ksuromax

Not quite a bag, but still BV


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with PVC detail satchel and matching zip wallet.


----------



## ksuromax

@frenziedhandbag this is for you specially  
Aurora Sloane, side and front views 
i would say the drop of the handle is a bit more relaxed comparing to Medium Veneta, but the bottom is quite structured, so it has to drop lower, otherwise it would be looking too bulky, me thinks


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love those shoes.



Flatforms forever! Thank you.. They are also very comfortable...



ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> @frenziedhandbag this is for you specially
> Aurora Sloane, side and front views
> i would say the drop of the handle is a bit more relaxed comparing to Medium Veneta, but the bottom is quite structured, so it has to drop lower, otherwise it would be looking too bulky, me thinks



Wow! This is the first time I am seeing Aurora and it looks very cheerful! Thank you for the mod shots. You helped tons! I know what you mean about the bottom. I think I can imagine how the bag feels under the arm.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! This is the first time I am seeing Aurora and it looks very cheerful! Thank you for the mod shots. You helped tons! I know what you mean about the bottom. I think I can imagine how the bag feels under the arm.


It's very roomy, very soft and very easy bag! 
As a bonus, she has amazingly comfy flat wide handle which sits firm in place!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> It's very roomy, very soft and very easy bag!
> As a bonus, she has amazingly comfy flat wide handle which sits firm in place!


I can see why the Sloane is a favourite style of many ladies here. Roomy, soft and carefree are perfect points for a fabulous bag. Wish this style makes a comeback.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can see why the Sloane is a favourite style of many ladies here. Roomy, soft and carefree are perfect points for a fabulous bag. Wish this style makes a comeback.


I wish it does!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Boston bag in New Light Grey



The Boston bag is one of my favourite styles. I will love to hear your thoughts about it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

Can't have enough of my baby  Again the Sloane today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Can't have enough of my baby  Again the Sloane today



Look at how slouchy she is! And those boots! You are in a climate hotter than mine and you rock them so well!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look at how slouchy she is! And those boots! You are in a climate hotter than mine and you rock them so well!


i wear them all year round, they are abolutely fantastic in summer (+45...50 deg C is normal) keeping my feet cool and not swollen (unlike most of the pumps) 
i have them in black, beige suede, brown (wearing today) and oxblood


----------



## 24601

Taking my metallic curvo hobo out today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i wear them all year round, they are abolutely fantastic in summer (+45...50 deg C is normal) keeping my feet cool and not swollen (unlike most of the pumps)
> i have them in black, beige suede, brown (wearing today) and oxblood


It makes sense to have multiples when they work so well, even in summer. I recall that 45 to 50 degrees when I visited for a week long work trip eons ago. [emoji295]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

24601 said:


> Taking my metallic curvo hobo out today



I just love seeing metallic versions of the cervo. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta, and probably tomorrow too.


----------



## muchstuff

24601 said:


> Taking my metallic curvo hobo out today
> 
> View attachment 3479408


My dream bag!


----------



## Phiomega

24601 said:


> Taking my metallic curvo hobo out today



So beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero mist cravatteria large Veneta.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nero mist cravatteria large Veneta.


Any chance of a pic? BV is still a mystery language to me when it comes to various styles, colours, leathers...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sure!  I feel your pain. I always have to look up the name of this one before posting. [emoji12]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Any chance of a pic? BV is still a mystery language to me when it comes to various styles, colours, leathers...



^oops forgot to quote.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 3479938
> 
> Sure!  I feel your pain. I always have to look up the name of this one before posting. [emoji12]


Thanks for that, it's lovely...I have soooo muuuccchhh to learn...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nero mist cravatteria large Veneta.



And now I can just copy and paste since I carried my rete tote in the  same treatment today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Any chance of a pic? BV is still a mystery language to me when it comes to various styles, colours, leathers...


There is also a teal version. Very beautiful too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> It's very roomy, very soft and very easy bag!
> As a bonus, she has amazingly comfy flat wide handle which sits firm in place!


I keep coming back to look at how the Sloane looks on you. [emoji189] [emoji189] [emoji189]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And now I can just copy and paste since I carried my rete tote in the  same treatment today
> 
> View attachment 3479961



Haha. I love this tote!


----------



## grietje

No BV, Bronze Gucci Sukey


----------



## ksuromax

Armatura Veneta and kids


----------



## diane278

New convertible bag in NLG


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta and kids


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wow, beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Last day. Switch tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta and kids



That is one glimmering Veneta. Beautiful! Colorful kids bring a stark contrast to it. I adore such colorplay.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> New convertible bag in NLG


How are you liking this bag Diane, and how do you usually wear it, may i ask? With the strap or just with the short handles?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Last day. Switch tomorrow.



I love seeing this bag. It is like viewing an art piece.


----------



## twin-fun

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta and kids



No one does metallics like BV! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## grietje

Nero Iron for a family dinner


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> How are you liking this bag Diane, and how do you usually wear it, may i ask? With the strap or just with the short handles?



I am loving the convertible! I have been wearing it as a satchel using the two handles. I've only had it a week, so I haven't experimented with using it as a tote. I've long admired it but thought it only came in the maxi, which I felt was too big for me to be comfortable carrying. I love the sort of slouchy satchel look it has. Plus, it zips closed unlike my other totes, which could come in handy at times.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Last day. Switch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481669


She is stunning!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

twin-fun said:


> No one does metallics like BV! Gorgeous bag.


Totally agree! Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

My barolo's inaugural trip to Austria (first leg to Singapore).. What an awesome Biz class in SQ, this looks like a new airplane...


Hard to see but I like how it matches the flowers on my Adidas Stella McCartney sneakers...


----------



## ksuromax

Gorgeous look, safe travels!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> She is stunning!!!!



Thank you. I think so too. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Last day. Switch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481669



Very artsy and pretty!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> My barolo's inaugural trip to Austria (first leg to Singapore).. What an awesome Biz class in SQ, this looks like a new airplane...
> View attachment 3482009
> 
> Hard to see but I like how it matches the flowers on my Adidas Stella McCartney sneakers...



Very nice!  I have the same sneakers 
Looking forward to seeing a mod picture of this beautiful bag worn crossbody.

Question:  Can this hold more than the pillow bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Nero Iron for a family dinner


My ideal bag for treasured moments. [emoji106] I am holding off my purchase for this bag, waiting to see Steel irl but somehow I can feel myself leaning towards Nero or Tourmaline more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I am loving the convertible! I love the sort of slouchy satchel look it has. Plus, it zips closed unlike my other totes, which could come in handy at times.



[emoji7]  It's very enabling to know you like it. I love the Boston bag style but somehow I felt how the strap clips onto the hardware at the handles make carrying the BV Boston bag a tad awkward. 

I like how the convertible can be carried as a tote, shaped into a Boston bag style  and also carried as a handbag. It's versatility appealed to me. I noticed that the width indicated on the website is 1.5 inches. In terms of capacity, do you feel it holds as much as a medium Veneta and possibly more?

Edit: the strap on the convertible attaches at the handles too but I am imagining that since the strap is short, it should be more comfortable wearing it on the shoulder versus the Boston Bag's longer strap pulling the weight of the bag down. No worries Diane, I know you've not worn the bag as a tote yet. I am just sounding my thoughts aloud.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Hard to see but I like how it matches the flowers on my Adidas Stella McCartney sneakers...



It goes so well with jeans. I love how perfectly at home it looks there. All relaxed. You chose a versatile piece. I can imagine you looping the handles and teaming this bag with business wear. I am a great sneaker fan and recently purchased a pair of Adidas Stan Smith. Very comfy. Safe travels!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7]  It's very enabling to know you like it. I love the Boston bag style but somehow I felt how the strap clips onto the hardware at the handles make carrying the BV Boston bag a tad awkward.
> 
> I like how the convertible can be carried as a tote, shaped into a Boston bag style  and also carried as a handbag. It's versatility appealed to me. I noticed that the width indicated on the website is 1.5 inches. In terms of capacity, do you feel it holds as much as a medium Veneta and possibly more?
> 
> Edit: the strap on the convertible attaches at the handles too but I am imagining that since the strap is short, it should be more comfortable wearing it on the shoulder versus the Boston Bag's longer strap pulling the weight of the bag down. No worries Diane, I know you've not worn the bag as a tote yet. I am just sounding my thoughts aloud.


 
The convertible holds more than the medium Veneta but not a ton more because of the way I use it.  I can easily put in a medium wallet and overstuffed pouch.  I think that the second pouch would fit easily if it were worn unbolted so that the sides aren't restricted like they are when screwed down.  Even the way I use it, it has more top access than my medium venetas. But there's no denying that buckling the sides down causes some access restriction on the top to the wider part of the bag.  It's too soon to see how really practical it will be. I'll try to get some photos posted this coming week with the contents I put in it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It's too soon to see how really practical it will be. I'll try to get some photos posted this coming week with the contents I put in it.



I see what you mean about restricted access once it is Boston style. The photos will provide a great insight but absolutely no rush. I am taking it slow and reading through all the threads on it. I see how most ladies wear it unbolted and as a shoulder bag. It looks flat in some pictures and yet wide in others. Very interesting.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I see what you mean about restricted access once it is Boston style. The photos will provide a great insight but absolutely no rush. I am taking it slow and reading through all the threads on it. I see how most ladies wear it unbolted and as a shoulder bag. It looks flat in some pictures and yet wide in others. Very interesting.



I was changing bags so I went ahead and took the photos. The first photo is the bag as a tote with everything spilling out of it: two full pouches; a medium wallet; reading glasses; and sunglasses. There is still room for more. The second photo shows those items in the tote. The third photo shows the bag as a satchel with one full pouch in it. I could have put the wallet, both glasses cases, and more in it but the silhouette  required me to drop the pouch in vertically and then turn it horizontally so that it fit under the sides. After doing this, I realized that had I been loading it with items that were not as large as the pouches, that it would have been much easier to load it up.  I stopped with the pouch so you could see how I had to turn it, but I could have also put the wallet, glasses cases and more small items in it. Mine is the medium size so that's a consideration also.  But I still prefer the look of the Boston style and will probably continue to use it that way. I have other totes should I need something roomier, although for travel it would be practical to be able to use it two different ways. Also, Danah showed me how I could add a lanyard to the strap to make it a cross body. Granted, it wouldn't be ideal, but for a short time it would probably be fine. 

***I don't know what I did wrong that made the photos appear above the written portion of the post. And I didn't know they were going to be so large.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3482693
> View attachment 3482694
> View attachment 3482696
> 
> 
> I was changing bags so I went ahead and took the photos. The first photo is the bag as a tote with everything spilling out of it: two full pouches; a medium wallet; reading glasses; and sunglasses. There is still room for more. The second photo shows those items in the tote. The third photo shows the bag as a satchel with one full pouch in it. I could have put the wallet, both glasses cases, and more in it but the silhouette  required me to drop the pouch in vertically and then turn it horizontally so that it fit under the sides. After doing this, I realized that had I been loading it with items that were not as large as the pouches, that it would have been much easier to load it up.  I stopped with the pouch so you could see how I had to turn it, but I could have also put the wallet, glasses cases and more small items in it. Mine is the medium size so that's a consideration also.  But I still prefer the look of the Boston style and will probably continue to use it that way. I have other totes should I need something roomier, although for travel it would be practical to be able to use it two different ways. Also, Danah showed me how I could add a lanyard to the strap to make it a cross body. Granted, it wouldn't be ideal, but for a short time it would probably be fine.
> 
> ***I don't know what I did wrong that made the photos appear above the written portion of the post. And I didn't know they were going to be so large.


the larger, the better! gives perfect idea of the bag/its capacity/cases and pouches.... 
when you upload pix make sure that pointer is standing behind your last typed word, then pix will follow the text
How do you find the metallic finished pouches to hold up inside the bag (rubbing, denting, etc) as i have one (mallow metallic) and i don't dare to use it on daily basis, i am scared i might scratch it or it will rub off at the corners and edges and will not look so nice any more, so i use it mainly as a hand-held clutch. TIA


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Mine is the medium size so that's a consideration also.  But I still prefer the look of the Boston style and will probably continue to use it that way. I have other totes should I need something roomier, although for travel it would be practical to be able to use it two different ways. Also, Danah showed me how I could add a lanyard to the strap to make it a cross body. Granted, it wouldn't be ideal, but for a short time it would probably be fine.



Thank you Diane! Your pictures are very helpful. Whilst I love my medium Veneta, I do find myself having to strategically place items so I do understand your pointers about the pouches. The bag looks fabulous and fits quite a lot too, as compared to the medium Veneta. I adore the look of the Boston style though I admit I am not much of a handheld bag person, which is why the strap will be very helpful when I want to be handsfree. I am definitely looking at the medium size as the maxi might be too big as an everyday bag for me. 

I noted the color of your convertible to be NLG but in this picture, it looks like a very dark gray. So beautiful and I just saw the best kind of spillage... BV style.

Grateful thanks for sharing.... and enabling! [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Like what K mentioned, here I put my cursor right on top of your post and started typing, hence it should appear on top. If I put my cursor right at the end of your post, it will appear below your post. 



diane278 said:


> ***I don't know what I did wrong that made the photos appear above the written portion of the post. And I didn't know they were going to be so large.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large veneta in russet.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> the larger, the better! gives perfect idea of the bag/its capacity/cases and pouches....
> when you upload pix make sure that pointer is standing behind your last typed word, then pix will follow the text
> How do you find the metallic finished pouches to hold up inside the bag (rubbing, denting, etc) as i have one (mallow metallic) and i don't dare to use it on daily basis, i am scared i might scratch it or it will rub off at the corners and edges and will not look so nice any more, so i use it mainly as a hand-held clutch. TIA



I use my metallic pouches daily and never give them much thought. They are showing no wear at all so far. I accept that putting them into a bag means taking a chance but so far, it's worked out fine. I must say that I don't tend to be really hard on things generally....unless I'm in the kitchen where I tend to splatter on anything within a 2 mile radius! And thanks for the info on posting the photos.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I use my metallic pouches daily and never give them much thought. They are showing no wear at all so far. I accept that putting them into a bag means taking a chance but so far, it's worked out fine. I must say that I don't tend to be really hard on things generally....unless I'm in the kitchen where I tend to splatter on anything within a 2 mile radius! And thanks for the info on posting the photos.


lol


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Diane! Your pictures are very helpful. Whilst I love my medium Veneta, I do find myself having to strategically place items so I do understand your pointers about the pouches. The bag looks fabulous and fits quite a lot too, as compared to the medium Veneta. I adore the look of the Boston style though I admit I am not much of a handheld bag person, which is why the strap will be very helpful when I want to be handsfree. I am definitely looking at the medium size as the maxi might be too big as an everyday bag for me.
> 
> I noted the color of your convertible to be NLG but in this picture, it looks like a very dark gray. So beautiful and I just saw the best kind of spillage... BV style.
> 
> Grateful thanks for sharing.... and enabling! [emoji2]


It's definitely easier to load and use than my medium venetas. I am wondering what new colors the style will come out in for cruise.  
(I chose the case for my reading glasses to go with my metallic pouches!)


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Like what K mentioned, here I put my cursor right on top of your post and started typing, hence it should appear on top. If I put my cursor right at the end of your post, it will appear below your post.


Thank you. Now I wonder how I didn't figure it out. (cognitive decline!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you. Now I wonder how I didn't figure it out. (cognitive decline!)


Nah, it was pretty late on your side when you posted. You must had been tired.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It's definitely easier to load and use than my medium venetas. I am wondering what new colors the style will come out in for cruise.
> (I chose the case for my reading glasses to go with my metallic pouches!)



I noticed the case for the reading glasses straight away and I thought, now, that is one glamorous case! 

I am wondering too, a very dark gray (for me) will be very nice! If there a possibility for NLG to acquire a sibling?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I noticed the case for the reading glasses straight away and I thought, now, that is one glamorous case!
> 
> I am wondering too, a very dark gray (for me) will be very nice! If there a possibility for NLG to acquire a sibling?



D, what can you fit in the large document case? I'm interested in getting one in brunito or rose gold but they seem to be pretty flat and I'm not sure what I can put in there.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I noticed the case for the reading glasses straight away and I thought, now, that is one glamorous case!
> 
> I am wondering too, a very dark gray (for me) will be very nice! If there a possibility for NLG to acquire a sibling?



I've learned that with BV, anything is possible! The reading glasses case was one of the ones offered at no additional charge with new glasses. I scored there!


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> D, what can you fit in the large document case? I'm interested in getting one in brunito or rose gold but they seem to be pretty flat and I'm not sure what I can put in there.



All this fits very easily: extra contact lenses, packets of stevia, emery boards, supplements case, allergy meds, measuring tape, pen, toothbrush & toothpaste, multiple sizes of bandaids, under eye cream, antacids,lip gloss, and sinus stick. I could get more in there if I needed to.  Loading it with smaller items allows them to shift around so a lot fits. This is the medium size pouch. I don't have one of the larger ones. I have two of these. One could easily hold A roll of doggy potty bags and a small baggie of treats for Nickel. the pouches widen when filled up.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> All this fits very easily: extra contact lenses, packets of stevia, emery boards, supplements case, allergy meds, measuring tape, pen, toothbrush & toothpaste, multiple sizes of bandaids, under eye cream, antacids,lip gloss, and sinus stick. I could get more in there if I needed to.  Loading it with smaller items allows them to shift around so a lot fits. This is the medium size pouch. I don't have one of the larger ones. I have two of these. One could easily hold A roll of doggy potty bags and a small baggie of treats for Nickel. the pouches widen when filled up.



I recognize that tape measure. [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I recognize that tape measure. [emoji6]


 Yup....from that Carmel shopping trip. Gotta do that again.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> All this fits very easily: extra contact lenses, packets of stevia, emery boards, supplements case, allergy meds, measuring tape, pen, toothbrush & toothpaste, multiple sizes of bandaids, under eye cream, antacids,lip gloss, and sinus stick. I could get more in there if I needed to.  Loading it with smaller items allows them to shift around so a lot fits. This is the medium size pouch. I don't have one of the larger ones. I have two of these. One could easily hold A roll of doggy potty bags and a small baggie of treats for Nickel. the pouches widen when filled up.


When i was buying my first one, bluette, i was torn between a proper cosmetic case with a zip, and the flat "documents case", and this was the final argument for me - flat, when empty, stretchy when filled. SA was pushing me for a cosmetic case, kinda 'all women should have one', but i said i carry a lot more other random stuff, which needs organising, rather cosmetics, and i never regretted! I got one more later, these cases are very handy!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very nice!  I have the same sneakers
> Looking forward to seeing a mod picture of this beautiful bag worn crossbody.
> 
> Question:  Can this hold more than the pillow bag?



Sorry this takes a bit longer to reply --- here you go:





It definitely fits much more than a pillow --- let me share what's in my bag next time... Running to my session now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It definitely fits much more than a pillow --- let me share what's in my bag next time...



It looks great on you and you look chic as always. Love those boots! I do like the nappa version as well. The online pictures depict this bag as very spacious. Looking forward to seeing what can fit within and your thoughts after using it. Smooth day ahead!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Sorry this takes a bit longer to reply --- here you go:
> View attachment 3483734
> 
> View attachment 3483735
> 
> 
> It definitely fits much more than a pillow --- let me share what's in my bag next time... Running to my session now!



Thanks a lot!  Looks perfect on you!! 

I didn't see the cervo version here in San Francisco and I was reluctant to get the nappa one (I am shorter; the bag will hang lower on me and might scratch on my belt/jeans pocket...).  

I definitely need to check with my SA if she could get her hands on a cervo one for me or better yet, look for one when I'm in Paris [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Should've switched to Nero Cabat but I was lazy and am still carrying the Gucci Sukey in Bronze.


----------



## ksuromax

Just swapped to Cervo in Canard, will carry it for a couple of next days


----------



## DutchGirl007

Hope you don't mind me chiming in on the document case. These are also mediums.  The large is on my list. The purple one is almost 2 years old .  The black one is six months old both have varying degrees of stretch the purple one holds tons and is super super soft. the black one is getting broken and so I keep less in it. They are my favorite!!  [emoji171]. Hope you add one, enjoy!!!









diane278 said:


> All this fits very easily: extra contact lenses, packets of stevia, emery boards, supplements case, allergy meds, measuring tape, pen, toothbrush & toothpaste, multiple sizes of bandaids, under eye cream, antacids,lip gloss, and sinus stick. I could get more in there if I needed to.  Loading it with smaller items allows them to shift around so a lot fits. This is the medium size pouch. I don't have one of the larger ones. I have two of these. One could easily hold A roll of doggy potty bags and a small baggie of treats for Nickel. the pouches widen when filled up.


----------



## DutchGirl007

The black one is brand new, not 6 months. [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in on the document case. These are also mediums.  The large is on my list. The purple one is almost 2 years old .  The black one is six months old both have varying degrees of stretch the purple one holds tons and is super super soft. the black one is getting broken and so I keep less in it. They are my favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope you add one, enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484709
> 
> View attachment 3484710



Isn't it amazing how much they hold? And I love that they are long enough that when I unzip one, they open wide enough for me to rummage around inside looking for that one small item that is at the bottom of the case.  They have surpassed my expectations. I find them especially useful in open totes because they are a way to corral my loose stuff.
Do you use them in all your bags or specific styles and/or sizes?
As for "chiming in", the more viewpoints & examples, the better. 
(That purple is gorgeous, by the way.)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Isn't it amazing how much they hold? And I love that they are long enough that when I unzip one, they open wide enough for me to rummage around inside looking for that one small item that is at the bottom of the case.  They have surpassed my expectations. I find them especially useful in open totes because they are a way to corral my loose stuff.
> Do you use them in all your bags or specific styles and/or sizes?
> As for "chiming in", the more viewpoints & examples, the better.
> (That purple is gorgeous, by the way.)


totally agree on every point 
i love the comfort of unzipping it without taking itself out of the bag, and still finding easily my tiny bits and bobs inside, 
i love how they fit the medium veneta (not the biggest 'mouth' bag) 
i love how easily they can be converted into a clutch 
i love how chic they look when you need to take it out
i can go on and on....


----------



## ksuromax

my Canard baby today


----------



## DutchGirl007

diane278 said:


> Isn't it amazing how much they hold? And I love that they are long enough that when I unzip one, they open wide enough for me to rummage around inside looking for that one small item that is at the bottom of the case.  They have surpassed my expectations. I find them especially useful in open totes because they are a way to corral my loose stuff.
> Do you use them in all your bags or specific styles and/or sizes?
> As for "chiming in", the more viewpoints & examples, the better.
> (That purple is gorgeous, by the way.)



-- thanks, the purple is my favorite!  They have a beautiful lilac color but in a cosmetic... ugh want in this style!  And...YES!!  Exactly my use, inside a larger bag as a " catch all" bag!!  I'm interested in collecting many colors in these, I got the black one for combo use clutch/catch all.  So far it's been my catch all inside a Bal/City I'm carrying now. 




ksuromax said:


> totally agree on every point
> i love the comfort of unzipping it without taking itself out of the bag, and still finding easily my tiny bits and bobs inside,
> i love how they fit the medium veneta (not the biggest 'mouth' bag)
> i love how easily they can be converted into a clutch
> i love how chic they look when you need to take it out
> i can go on and on....


Agreeeeeeed!! [emoji173]️


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> my Canard baby today


 I love color blocking. The canard with the fuchsia top is stunning!


----------



## diane278

DutchGirl007 said:


> -- thanks, the purple is my favorite!  They have a beautiful lilac color but in a cosmetic... ugh want in this style!  And...YES!!  Exactly my use, inside a larger bag as a " catch all" bag!!  I'm interested in collecting many colors in these, I got the black one for combo use clutch/catch all.  So far it's been my catch all inside a Bal/City I'm carrying now.



Are you referring to this color? It's the newer lavender and I loved it, but my choices were limited to this disco bag and the regular cosmetic case so I chose this. I haven't used it yet. A pillow bag would have been perfect. I decided the disco was more versatile than the slg as this could be used as a tiny cross body or a slightly larger pouch in a tote. I think it will work for errands this spring when I am wearing brighter spring colors......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I love color blocking. The canard with the fuchsia top is stunning!


Honestly, i never thought this bag will be so easy to wear! 
This colour adjusts to any other and is my second black now
Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Are you referring to this color? It's the newer lavender and I loved it, but my choices were limited to this disco bag and the regular cosmetic case so I chose this. I haven't used it yet. A pillow bag would have been perfect. I decided the disco was more versatile than the slg as this could be used as a tiny cross body or a slightly larger pouch in a tote. I think it will work for errands this spring when I am wearing brighter spring colors......
> View attachment 3485218


The bag is lovely, and colour looks very versatile, too, but what is in the background!!!???? Is that a scarf?????


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> The bag is lovely, and colour looks very versatile, too, but what is in the background!!!???? Is that a scarf?????



Yes, it is. The bag's real home is jammed between two totes on another shelf. I didn't think it looked too good in its natural habitat so I moved it over a space to the next section to take a picture. This purple scarf is a BV scarf (my only one) that I purchased for the wall. And yes, I put a nail in it to hang the framed bag.  When I'm feeling stressed, I organize. (The benefit of a bit of OCD.) My current closet could benefit from some redesign but I haven't felt the urge to actually do something. My hobby is helping friends organize closets and I enjoy making them a bit boutique like. My own closet is sadly small....so working on large walk-in closets is a luxury for me.

Look! thanks to the help I got here, I was able to post the photo under the text!
.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yes, it is. The bag's real home is jammed between two totes on another shelf. I didn't think it looked too good in its natural habitat so I moved it over a space to the next section to take a picture. This purple scarf is a BV scarf (my only one) that I purchased for the wall. And yes, I put a nail in it to hang the framed bag.  When I'm feeling stressed, I organize. (The benefit of a bit of OCD.) My current closet could benefit from some redesign but I haven't felt the urge to actually do something. My hobby is helping friends organize closets and I enjoy making them a bit boutique like. My own closet is sadly small....so working on large walk-in closets is a luxury for me.
> 
> Look! thanks to the help I got here, I was able to post the photo under the text!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485237


Thank you for the picture, and a lovely story, but i am drooling here over your scarf!!!!! 
it's absolutely fantastic!! The colours, the print... gosh.....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the picture, and a lovely story, but i am drooling here over your scarf!!!!!
> it's absolutely fantastic!! The colours, the print... gosh.....


The BV scarf is available online at the BV site. The other scarf is Johnny Was and may still be available on their site. It was quite affordable compared to BV. I have the same print in a silk tunic. Its from spring 2016. Check out their sale section.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> The BV scarf is available online at the BV site. The other scarf is Johnny Was and may still be available on their site. It was quite affordable compared to BV. I have the same print in a silk tunic. Its from spring 2016. Check out their sale section.....


Oh, my.... i googled them... pandora box and a can of worms in one! 
Thank you for a tip, i will check if they are available here, want to see and touch them in person... online all look one better than the other....


----------



## DutchGirl007

diane278 said:


> Are you referring to this color? It's the newer lavender and I loved it, but my choices were limited to this disco bag and the regular cosmetic case so I chose this. I haven't used it yet. A pillow bag would have been perfect. I decided the disco was more versatile than the slg as this could be used as a tiny cross body or a slightly larger pouch in a tote. I think it will work for errands this spring when I am wearing brighter spring colors......
> View attachment 3485218



Hi Diane278,
I believe it's the same? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Yours is gorgeous.... I have not considered one of these, definitely love to hear your feelings about it once used 

Please enjoy your beauty before Spring time [emoji171]


----------



## diane278

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hi Diane278,
> I believe it's the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485260
> 
> 
> Yours is gorgeous.... I have not considered one of these, definitely love to hear your feelings about it once used
> 
> Please enjoy your beauty before Spring time [emoji171]



Yes, it's the same color. The bag has a chain strap and I think is a bit bigger.  I actually don't think the disco bag is ever going to be a really great bag for me. It was a combination of really wanting that color and never having had a disco bag. But I know I can make it work for short errand runs or a dinner out when I won't need to carry much.  I will let you know how it goes. It took me awhile to fall in love with my first pillow so who knows.


----------



## jmcadon

Going to see Paul McCartney tonight. Think I will carry my Ayers pillow crossbody to be safe.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still russet veneta with document case. I am in the habit of stashing this in my bags now to hold my badge, keys and phone so I'm not fishing for them. It's really handy to take for work meeting, lunches instead of entire bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Honestly, i never thought this bag will be so easy to wear!
> This colour adjusts to any other and is my second black



Love the sharp contrast. You've shown me how versatile this color is. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I think it will work for errands this spring when I am wearing brighter spring colors.



I saw this color in person and agree it is perfect for spring. Have fun with the disco bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> It's really handy to take for work meeting, lunches instead of entire bag.



I love pouches and all these pictures of it and what they can stash is making me crave for one. [emoji33] I had previously thought its flatness does not allow for much but it truly is not the case. 

B, I love the colorblocking on yours. It makes for a very striking piece and yet the colors are versatile with any outfit.


----------



## diane278

Medium NLG convertible bag


----------



## ksuromax

Although my bag of the day is not BV (cheating with Balenciaga again) it's full of intrecciato goodies, flat case, cosmetics case, wallet, phone case... these little thingies are so addictive!


----------



## Phiomega

At Emirates business class... Surprised to find a personal bar at this plane!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Medium NLG convertible bag



The size is perfect as an everyday bag. It looks great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> At Emirates business class... Surprised to find a personal bar at this plane!



I love seeing Barolo pieces. I had flown with Emirates once and do enjoy their service. Hope you had a good flight.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3487128
> 
> At Emirates business class... Surprised to find a personal bar at this plane!



Very nice!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Peed in the pool cabat. Lol. Great companion today while running errands and getting oil changed. Carried laptop, iPad and other necessities.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

switching from goyard st louis to medium veneta


----------



## twin-fun

Such a pretty bag! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Peed in the pool cabat. Lol. Great companion today while running errands and getting oil changed. Carried laptop, iPad and other necessities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487798


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Prusse Light Calf Sloane


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco for night football game. [emoji458]


----------



## grietje

Barolo Weave Detail Shoulder Bag (or the Bella Chute).
I have to admit, I feel rather fabulous carrying this thing!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Barolo Cervo loop


----------



## DutchGirl007

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Barolo Cervo loop



Barolo Twins today!!! [emoji133]. My cat Tiki, smelling this fine leather! [emoji106]


----------



## gagabag




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Olimpia in peony



I see the medium Olimpia curling at the edges and wonder do you foresee it happening to the small Olimpia too? My SA advised me to open the bag from the centre to avoid curling issues.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I see the medium Olimpia curling at the edges and wonder do you foresee it happening to the small Olimpia too? My SA advised me to open the bag from the centre to avoid curling issues.



I am very careful how I open it due to this. I haven't noticed it much yet, but can foresee it happening over time. I think it's just inherent in this design. It really doesn't bother me. I will try to get it out this weekend and post pics again.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cheating with my bag choice today but still have BV accessories.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I see the medium Olimpia curling at the edges and wonder do you foresee it happening to the small Olimpia too? My SA advised me to open the bag from the centre to avoid curling issues.



Took some photos. Not sure you can tell much difference between them. There is def curling. 

Completely empty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Stuffed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Appropriately filled. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This won't stop me from buying this style again. 

HTH!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Buckeyemommy said:


> Took some photos. Not sure you can tell much difference between them. There is def curling.
> 
> Completely empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494080
> 
> 
> Stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494081
> 
> 
> Appropriately filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494082
> 
> 
> This won't stop me from buying this style again.
> 
> HTH!



Gasp.... beautiful color and photos!! [emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Barolo Cervo Loop this weekends work horse - #arty Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Barolo Cervo



I can't get over how beautiful this bag drapes. It looks perfect for the wkn, just like the flowers in your hair. Have a fab day!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

DutchGirl007 said:


> Gasp.... beautiful color and photos!! [emoji7]



  Thx!  I really do like this bag. If It comes in China red, I will be tempted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> There is def curling.
> This won't stop me from buying this style again.



Grasp! Beautiful photos, Peony looks amazing here. Thank you for taking the time to take these pictures. Really appreciate it. You helped a lot... and sealed the deal for me. [emoji6] I can see a wee bit of curling on the right side of the bag but it is not as obvious. I have been thinking about this style since a year ago. It is time to put myself out of my misery. Thank you again!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't get over how beautiful this bag drapes. It looks perfect for the wkn, just like the flowers in your hair. Have a fab day!


+1!


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't get over how beautiful this bag drapes. It looks perfect for the wkn, just like the flowers in your hair. Have a fab day!





muchstuff said:


> +1!



Thank you!  Flowers everyday in my hair, raised in Hawai'i ... this bag is amazing, loving it for about a month now.. [emoji106].


----------



## diane278

NLG pillow & ardoise suede flats


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> NLG pillow & ardoise suede flats]



It is great to see the pillow on you again!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is great to see the pillow on you again!


 Thank you! I'm loving them again.....


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> NLG pillow & ardoise suede flats
> View attachment 3494819



Well aren't you all dolled up and looking elegant?  I was in active wear most of the day; workout shorts and a hoodie in the morning and sweats and a tee in the afternoon.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Well aren't you all dolled up and looking elegant?  I was in active wear most of the day; workout shorts and a hoodie in the morning and sweats and a tee in the afternoon.


Just a tunic and white jeans. The jeans must have shrunk hanging in my closet. I hate it when that happens!
(But I love this cooler weather where I can wear layers.)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Just a JW tunic and white jeans. The jeans must have shrunk hanging in my closet. I hate it when that happens!


Lol i hate that, too!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Lol i hate that, too!!!



Yeah....it seems to have reached epidemic levels in my closet.....like a plague.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yeah....it seems to have reached epidemic levels in my closet.....like a plague.


Same here.... it must be the fabric they are using nowadays...  'cause i can't blame those lovely cupcakes, nor that XL ice-cream i had the other day.... no, can't be them, they were too good! Must be the fabric!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Same here.... it must be the fabric they are using nowadays...  'cause i can't blame those lovely cupcakes, nor that XL ice-cream i had the other day.... no, can't be them, they were too good! Must be the fabric!



OMG! I think you're right. I was trying to figure out what was going on.  But now that you mention it, I was promised "stretch" in those jeans.  I'll bet they took all the stretch out of the material......


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> NLG cervo loop


Nice!

Still the Barolo bag.  It's with my charcoal dress and looks as I hoped it would!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Everybody's come out to play for the week!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3495754
> 
> Everybody's come out to play for the week!


LOVE all 
Still no cervo hobo in barolo in our boutique


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> LOVE all
> Still no cervo hobo in barolo in our boutique



Ugh!!!  I saw one at Neiman Marcus and Palo Alto California, where do you live?


----------



## missbellamama

inspired by DG007


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> inspired by DG007


Wait!  You got one too!?  You, DG and BVLC?  Wow!!!!!


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Wait!  You got one too!?  You, DG and BVLC?  Wow!!!!!


recognize the two  SLGs in the front...?
that's what started the BV slippery slope


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Still the Barolo bag.  It's with my charcoal dress and looks as I hoped it would!



I can imagine the contrast, very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Everybody's come out to play for the week!



So fun! I love the shades of purple in this picture and of cos that rich Barolo. Will be checking out the medium document case this Friday. I want it to be able to fit my card cases, keys and small wallet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missbellamama said:


> inspired by DG007[emoji3]



Gorgeous eye candies!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

missbellamama said:


> inspired by DG007
> View attachment 3495809



Can't tell from this pic - what's the color of that lanyard?


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag....
 Nice Moon Dust pouch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> frenziedhandbag....
> Nice Moon Dust pouch!


Isn't it gorgeous? I love the mix of leather,  and it being Ardoise and a name like Moondust makes it even better. I suspect I need to borrow your spacesuit whenever it is in my hands.[emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ugh!!!  I saw one at Neiman Marcus and Palo Alto California, where do you live?


Too far from there 
Dubai


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Isn't it gorgeous? I love the mix of leather,  and it being Ardoise and a name like Moondust makes it even better. I suspect I need to borrow your spacesuit whenever it is in my hands.[emoji16]


It's available. It no longer fits. Too tight. I have the ardoise moondust sneakers. Can't _moon walk_ in them, though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It's available. It no longer fits. Too tight. I have the ardoise moondust sneakers. Can't _moon walk_ in them, though.


Considering how I just dropped off a bag of clothes at the Salvation Army thrift shop, I think I need to tailor make my space suit. Never mind moon walking, those sneakers are as cool as they are.


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can't tell from this pic - what's the color of that lanyard?


Canard


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> recognize the two  SLGs in the front...?
> that's what started the BV slippery slope



I do!  You're amassing quite the collection!


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> I do!  You're amassing quite the collection!


I have a few more, a mini group shot is in order.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Taking my Tourmaline Prusse nappa ayers tote to my paralegal midterm exam [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1320]


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## PorscheGirl

fuzzy cabat


----------



## LouiseCPH

Nero special veneta


----------



## grietje

Still the Barolo chain tote (or whatever name Bella-Chute, part woven ...)!  I am picking outfits specifically so I can keep wearing the bag.


----------



## DutchGirl007

missbellamama said:


> inspired by DG007
> View attachment 3495809



I'm honored....[emoji255]. Wow what beautiful ensemble - looks heavenly [emoji92][emoji287][emoji92]. I like it!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Too far from there
> Dubai



Well, yes... a tad... hope to go someday!  Thought I'd help you out... if you want.  But perhaps it's too complicated.  It's Nice to see all the goodies from different parts of the world though!! [emoji322][emoji180]


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> So fun! I love the shades of purple in this picture and of cos that rich Barolo. Will be checking out the medium document case this Friday. I want it to be able to fit my card cases, keys and small wallet.



Ooooooo can't wait to see!!!  It'll be wonderful I know it!!  [emoji255]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Well, yes... a tad... hope to go someday!  Thought I'd help you out... if you want.  But perhaps it's too complicated.  It's Nice to see all the goodies from different parts of the world though!! [emoji322][emoji180]


Thank you!!!


----------



## diane278

Still the NLG cervo loop....just too practical to put away.


----------



## missbellamama

flip flopping between the Barolo cervo loop and Argento pillow


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ooooooo can't wait to see!!!  It'll be wonderful I know it!!  [emoji255]


I think so too. [emoji322]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Taking my Argento large rete tote and Barolo cervo crossbody with me to Europe with me. 

I will have one of my Longchamp too.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I know this is cheating a little, hoped you all wouldn't mind seeing my favorite regulars again and a couple I have t shot before. 
The light colored item is a jewelry bag, adore the pastel color.  

Thanks for supporting my obsessions !

[emoji166]
[emoji12]
[emoji255]
DG007


----------



## DutchGirl007

Well it looks more pastel to my daylight eyes [emoji102]


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Taking my Argento large rete tote and Barolo cervo crossbody with me to Europe with me.
> 
> I will have one of my Longchamp too.


Have fun and safe travels!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> I know this is cheating a little, hoped you all wouldn't mind seeing my favorite regulars again and a couple I have t shot before.
> The light colored item is a jewelry bag, adore the pastel color.
> 
> Thanks for supporting my obsessions !
> 
> [emoji166]
> [emoji12]
> [emoji255]
> DG007
> 
> View attachment 3497992
> 
> View attachment 3497993


mmmmmmm....... treat for the eyes!!


----------



## diane278

DutchGirl007 said:


> I know this is cheating a little, hoped you all wouldn't mind seeing my favorite regulars again and a couple I have t shot before.
> The light colored item is a jewelry bag, adore the pastel color.
> 
> Thanks for supporting my obsessions !
> 
> [emoji166]
> [emoji12]
> [emoji255]
> DG007
> 
> View attachment 3497992
> 
> View attachment 3497993


 
I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one here who can't see too many photos! Bring them on!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one here who can't see too many photos! Bring them on!


 +1


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thanks for supporting my obsessions !



What a fabulous collection of colors! This obsession is worth supporting. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3498555


Safe travels and your new watermark is so adorable! Love your Argento tote. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> I know this is cheating a little, hoped you all wouldn't mind seeing my favorite regulars again and a couple I have t shot before.
> The light colored item is a jewelry bag, adore the pastel color.
> 
> Thanks for supporting my obsessions !



Very pretty colors! What is the color of the pouch at the back? It is so beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

Very nice... I love the puppy tag!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> mmmmmmm....... treat for the eyes!!


Thank you!



diane278 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one here who can't see too many photos! Bring them on!


Wooop 



ksuromax said:


> +1


[emoji13]


frenziedhandbag said:


> What a fabulous collection of colors! This obsession is worth supporting. [emoji106]


[emoji4]



Phiomega said:


> Very pretty colors! What is the color of the pouch at the back? It is so beautiful!



It's a rich rich purple , here's a better picture... used in stop for a year!  More true color pic.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Whoops one more!!  Good night ladies have a fabulous Saturday!! [emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3499727


----------



## grietje

Nero Bella came out on Thursday.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco for kids fall festival.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio disco for kids fall festival.



I love how you take these bag shots. The angle is perfect and showcases the bag beautifully.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you take these bag shots. The angle is perfect and showcases the bag beautifully.



Haha, funny you say that because I had this strange angle trying to be all discreet so no one would know what I was doing. Kids were in bouncy house so I figured why not?[emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Haha, funny you say that because I had this strange angle trying to be all discreet so no one would know what I was doing. Kids were in bouncy house so I figured why not?[emoji6]


Well, that angle sure is the perfect one. I ought to try it out. Maybe tonight when we head out for dinner. I hope I can pull it off discreetly. [emoji28]


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio disco for kids fall festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500410


Lovely and thanks for posting a mod shot. I  love reading this thread but it's tough for us noobs to visualize when someone only posts the name of the style of their bag without a photo!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lovely and thanks for posting a mod shot. I  love reading this thread but it's tough for us noobs to visualize when someone only posts the name of the style of their bag without a photo!


There's another thread (my favourite  ) 'in action', there posts are with photos


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella for a weekend with two kids running around...



Something funny with BV... the happy feeling of wearing it continued to be there though it is not  the latest bag you purchase...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> the happy feeling of wearing it continued to be there though it is not  the latest bag you purchase...



I love seeing Atlantic and well said. [emoji106]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Bella for a weekend with two kids running around...
> View attachment 3500822
> 
> 
> Something funny with BV... the happy feeling of wearing it continued to be there though it is not  the latest bag you purchase...



Love the way this color photographs.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love the way this color photographs.


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

Today I carry the whole bag of Bottega Veneta...


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ksuromax said:


> Today I carry the whole bag of Bottega Veneta...



I love it! So many beautiful greens together.


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Today I carry the whole bag of Bottega Veneta...



Yes Yes Yes!!!!!  Gorgeous collection!!!!   [emoji7]


----------



## grietje

Back to the Barolo tote


----------



## new_to_lv

My Byzantine Pillow and some red SLGs [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Today I carry the whole bag of Bottega Veneta...



I love how the different shades of green mashed up together... [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

new_to_lv said:


> My Byzantine Pillow and some red SLGs [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️



Pillow is made for a pop of color... looks great with your dark color outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

Back with my messenger Barolo cervo.... I am really loving this bag --- it easily takes me from boardroom, afternoon coffee with friends, and to airport!
View attachment 3503897


----------



## frenziedhandbag

new_to_lv said:


> My Byzantine Pillow and some red SLGs []



What a wonderful clash of colors! Love them all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Back with my messenger Barolo cervo.]



Functionality wins hands down! I am pretty bummed that this bag in cervo is again not available in my country. Only the nappa version is (in nero and pacific). Love looking at pictures of this bag, do keep them coming.


----------



## Genie27

Hi all! I've just switched to my new large Parachute for fall/winter. It's comfy and while it is heavier than usual BV due to the handle and hardware, once broken in, I'm finding that it doesn't feel significantly heavy when filled.


----------



## grietje

Genie27 said:


> Hi all! I've just switched to my new large Parachute for fall/winter.


Really lovely! What color is it?  It looks like Atlantic to me in this lighting but this season's blue is Pacific.  Whatever it is, it's a beauty!


----------



## Genie27

@grietje  I get those two mixed up and can't remember. I got it in Florence this summer but it could very well be last years colour. There was also a brighter one I tried and didn't like on me.


----------



## grietje

Atlantic can have purple undertones. Pacific has a dusty quality to it.  I believe Signal blue was around and I agree it's bright color. Quite pretty though.


----------



## Genie27

It seems like it's Atlantic - the picture is taken in fluorescent/daylight lighting. It does look really dark in incandescent, and glows under spotlights. It's more matte than my decade old ebene veneta which is soft and shiny and slouchy - I should post a pic here the next time I wear it.


----------



## new_to_lv

My small messenger in mallow with matching bracelet [emoji175][emoji179][emoji175][emoji179]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

new_to_lv said:


> My small messenger in mallow with matching bracelet



Such a beautiful and delicate pair. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

new_to_lv said:


> My small messenger in mallow with matching bracelet [emoji175][emoji179][emoji175][emoji179]



Very pretty!


----------



## Phiomega

Beige suede-like jacket, red pants and Barolo cervo... feeling comfortably stylish today!


----------



## grietje

Rain, rain and more rain.  This calls for the Tourmaline large Veneta hobo.  I trust her in the rain and it's perfect for this dark grey day.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large convertible in ebano for trip to Boston.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Atlantic Cervo Hobo. I can't get over how awesome it smells.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo..



I see this bag is working wonderfully for you. Yay! [emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

new_to_lv said:


> My small messenger in mallow with matching bracelet [emoji175][emoji179][emoji175][emoji179]
> View attachment 3505577


Why can't we click "Like" multiple times??? Looovvveeee it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Swapping tonight from Balenciaga to large Veneta in Poussin


----------



## Mousse

It's been raining in the Bay Area. Carrying my trusty large Nero belly. It's over 6 years young and still looks fabulous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Today's outfit inspired by our very own Mousse: :sunnies


Oh goodness! The Cervo loop in Quetsche is divine! [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

hotshot said:


> nero cabat



I knew it!  I was going to post my Nero Cabat and say your post and thought "I bet she's wearing hers--it just seems like that kind of day!"


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Peony Olimpia.


----------



## ksuromax

still with my large Veneta in Poussin, but with a bit of neon splash today


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento Iron


----------



## zooba

Large catalano campana- I need to send this baby out to the spa at the end of the winter.  Corners are showing significant wear from flying so much


----------



## tenKrat

New light grey Cervo loop hobo (I think that's the name...?)


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> New light grey Cervo loop hobo (I think that's the name...?)
> View attachment 3512323


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> New light grey Cervo loop hobo (I think that's the name...?)
> View attachment 3512323


Yup...that's the name. Beautiful.  Nice lanyard too.


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> New light grey Cervo loop hobo (I think that's the name...?)



Elegantly beautiful. The new light grey suits this style well..... [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> still with my large Veneta in Poussin, but with a bit of neon splash today



Love the neon touch!


----------



## missbellamama

tenKrat said:


> New light grey Cervo loop hobo (I think that's the name...?)
> View attachment 3512323


That's a beauty ! grey is very versatile .


----------



## LLANeedle

Medium rete in brunito........such an easy bag to use.


----------



## Nibb

My bronze battleship. Interecciato cervo loop.  She's a giant beauty, perfect for November.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My bronze battleship. Interecciato cervo loop.  She's a giant beauty, perfect for November.


She is, indeed!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> She is, indeed!!! Stunning!!!


Thank you. I never had true bag love till I got her. Lol


----------



## grietje

Pale Karung Cabat and for the past three evenings, Nero Disco.  I had my doubts about this little crossbody but I have to say, it's a fabulous little run around bag.


----------



## Kharris332003

Nibb said:


> My bronze battleship. Interecciato cervo loop.  She's a giant beauty, perfect for November.


So wonderful. Thank you very much for sharing. I love this style and wish they made it in more colors and Interecciato leathers.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My voting outfit. Prusse Sloane.


----------



## diane278

Ardoise pillow.


----------



## Nibb

Kharris332003 said:


> So wonderful. Thank you very much for sharing. I love this style and wish they made it in more colors and Interecciato leathers.


My pleasure in sharing. The more I use it the more I love it. I wish they had more colors too, I would love a red one.


----------



## LLANeedle

Nibb said:


> My bronze battleship. Interecciato cervo loop.  She's a giant beauty, perfect for November.


Gorgeous.......I wasn't aware this style came in woven leather!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> New light grey Cervo loop hobo



The more I see this bag, the more I am falling in love with it. Gorgeous color!


----------



## jburgh

Still using the Moro Roma.  My arms must be getting stronger, because she doesn't fell that heavy.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Still using the Moro Roma.  My arms must be getting stronger, because she doesn't fell that heavy.


The Roma is such a great bag. Do you hand carry yours or do you lengthen the handles and put it over your shoulder?


----------



## Nibb

LLANeedle said:


> Gorgeous.......I wasn't aware this style came in woven leather!!


Until recently neither was I.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Reunited with the Atlantic Cervo Hobo after a short weekend at Legoland. This bag is truly a breeze to use and it fits so well with my lifestyle. LOVE! [emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## LLANeedle

Barolo Cervo loop......unboxed it this morning.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Large Argento rete


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LLANeedle said:


> Barolo Cervo loop......unboxed it this morning.


Yay to its arrival!


----------



## ksuromax

China Blue cervo with matching Balenciaga bracelet + BV (new) earings and necklace


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to its arrival!



Love the earrings. Are they heavy?


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love the earrings. Are they heavy?


Yes, they are  
I am used to heavy earings, but these have square-ish sticks, not perfectly round (hope this makes sense?) and in the end of the day it does hurt, i am going to either get them filed and smoothened, or maybe replace the sticks for round ones.
but the are so darn beeautiful!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Yes, they are
> I am used to heavy earings, but these have square-ish sticks, not perfectly round (hope this makes sense?) and in the end of the day it does hurt, i am going to either get them filed and smoothened, or maybe replace the sticks for round ones.
> but the are so darn beeautiful!!!



They are beautiful!  Afraid my lobes are getting too droopy for heavy earrings [emoji57]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> They are beautiful!  Afraid my lobes are getting too droopy for heavy earrings [emoji57]


There are the same earings also in smaller size, but i love big hoops


----------



## grietje

Still the Karung Cabat


----------



## diane278

Ardoise pillow.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> China Blue cervo with matching Balenciaga bracelet + BV (new) earings and necklace



Cervo always look so yummy.... and the earrings is gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow out today... this is a perfect casual weekend bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow out today... this is a perfect casual weekend bag!



This is what I call picture perfect. The flowers complement the Irish green so well.[emoji172]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Atlantic Cervo Hobo's new role as yoga companion. [emoji171]


----------



## grietje

Just the chartreuse half zip wallet today.  It was an active day for me!  Swam this morning and then went on a 4.5 mile walk to lunch with a dear friend.  Wallet was in my little back pack.  Went on another walk with my parents late this afternoon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> It was an active day for me!  Swam this morning and then went on a 4.5 mile walk to lunch with a dear friend.  Went on another walk with my parents late this afternoon.



I like your active lifestyle. In my country, old folks generally lead a very sedentary lifestyle and this in turn led to a lot of health related issues. I am trying hard to encourage my mum to go on walks with me.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is what I call picture perfect. The flowers complement the Irish green so well.[emoji172]



Thank you! Indeed they look so nice together!


----------



## zooba

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Large Argento rete





Nibb said:


> Until recently neither was I. [emoji14]


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## LLANeedle

It's raining.....out comes the stamped studded Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

i can't part with my China Blue cervo bag, it's soooo nice....


----------



## diane278

Today I'm introducing the Peltro cabat to the Container Store. Two hours till they open....not like I'm overly into this store or anything.....


----------



## Phiomega

Barolo cervo messenger for today... it still smells amazing!


----------



## grietje

Still the Karung Cabat.  It's too easy and I'm too lazy.


----------



## Mousse

I was planing to switch to the ottone cabat. It's clouding up with rain predicted. So, it's my Nero large belly. My go-to bad weather and air travel bag. She puts up with a lot of abuse but she does get a lot of Mousse love.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Today I'm introducing the Peltro cabat to the Container Store. Two hours till they open....not like I'm overly into this store or anything.....
> 
> View attachment 3521872


Just had to comment, I come from a pretty OCD family and that caption just kills...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Today I'm introducing the Peltro cabat to the Container Store. Two hours till they open....not like I'm overly into this store or anything.....
> 
> View attachment 3521872



Lol!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

This beautiful tote for work conference.


----------



## ksuromax

Plume+karung messenger, it's hard to believe how lightweight it is! And fits a ton!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Better photo. Didn't realize the first one was so dark.


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Better photo. Didn't realize the first one was so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522727


Stunning.......what style is this?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> Stunning.......what style is this?



I have no idea. Lol. Some kind of work tote with 3 sections. Found it on Ann's Fabulous Finds and I love it. Very sturdy and lightweight. Maybe not as lightweight as say a LV Neverfull, but straps are more comfortable.


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> I have no idea. Lol. Some kind of work tote with 3 sections. Found it on Ann's Fabulous Finds and I love it. Very sturdy and lightweight. Maybe not as lightweight as say a LV Neverfull, but straps are more comfortable.


Love it.....esp. the leather treatment.  Love AFF''s too.


----------



## indiaink

Still life with Purple Irises just picked from the garden. Mind you, this is Minnesota on November 17, and these beauties were in full bloom. If we weren't finally expecting snow tomorrow, I wouldn't have picked them.

Oh, and that's my China Blue Cervo hobo, sharing the loveliness.


----------



## ksuromax

Stunning shot!! 





indiaink said:


> View attachment 3524226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still life with Purple Irises just picked from the garden. Mind you, this is Minnesota on November 17, and these beauties were in full bloom. If we weren't finally expecting snow tomorrow, I wouldn't have picked them.
> 
> Oh, and that's my China Blue Cervo hobo, sharing the loveliness.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3524226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still life with Purple Irises just picked from the garden. Mind you, this is Minnesota on November 17, and these beauties were in full bloom. If we weren't finally expecting snow tomorrow, I wouldn't have picked them.
> 
> Oh, and that's my China Blue Cervo hobo, sharing the loveliness.


Beautiful irises and oh, that China Blue!


----------



## tenKrat

NLG Cervo Loop and my new bracelets, rose gold and silver new metallic, from the private sale today. [emoji7]
(The brown leather bracelet is from a boutique in Sausalito. I wear it all the time.)


----------



## LLANeedle

I love the two metallics together and that you have them in opposite directions.....clever.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large ebano convertible. Work sponsored event at zoo tonight with wildlights. Nice big bag to carry everyone's hats and scarves that the kids will inevitably take on and off. [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Better photo. Didn't realize the first one was so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522727



What a beautiful artwork.... if I attend your conference I may end up paying more attention to the bag than the topic of the conference!


----------



## grietje

Still the Karung Cabat which at one point carried 6 bottled waters, two bananas, a bag of salt water taffy, a bag of peppermintbark and four protein bars.  As well as my lap top, DH's iPad, and files.


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow accompanied me to Bali for a weekend getaway! Am not the most color coordinated today, but accidentally love how it looks with my red baby-G....


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Still the Karung Cabat which at one point carried 6 bottled waters, two bananas, a bag of salt water taffy, a bag of peppermintbark and four protein bars.  As well as my lap top, DH's iPad, and files.



That is a LOT! [emoji12]
And I bet it still looks elegant!


----------



## papertiger

Phiomega said:


> Irish pillow accompanied me to Bali for a weekend getaway! Am not the most color coordinated today, but accidentally love how it looks with my red baby-G....
> 
> View attachment 3526394



Love the colours *Phiomega*


----------



## tenKrat

I'm addicted to my NLG Cervo loop hobo. I'm definitely getting another one in a different color. Waiting for new colors.


----------



## Phiomega

papertiger said:


> Love the colours *Phiomega*



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## diane278

Ardoise pillow for a rainy day


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento Iron Bag


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mini convertible in tourmaline 2 weeks straight. Can't seem to rotate.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Mini convertible in tourmaline 2 weeks straight. Can't seem to rotate.



I know this well!


----------



## grietje

Switched to the Barolo tote tonight when I got home.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Elephant large veneta


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> NLG parachute



ooooooooooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Just beautiful.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> ooooooooooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Just beautiful.



She's a work horse.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat, ottone SLGs, and some BV jewelry for added bling. We're in Napa for the holiday and I'm over the moon because we were upgraded to a huge suite at the Westin Verasa.


----------



## LLANeedle

My brunito rete tote is with me for the holiday weekend.  Truth be told, I think this style has replaced the Veneta as my most favorite.  Happy Thansgiving everyone.


----------



## V0N1B2

No BVs accompanied me on this weekend trip (except my wallet).
Picture for Mousse:


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> No BVs accompanied me on this weekend trip (except my wallet).
> Picture for Mousse:
> View attachment 3530373



Love it. I made Holiday Blend in a press pot this morning at our hotel.


----------



## Mousse

BV arm candy today.


----------



## Phiomega

Taking a small break this morning after a hectic week... at Starbucks with my trusted Atlantic campana...


----------



## Real Authentication

Wow what's a beautiful collection[emoji178]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> No BVs accompanied me on this weekend trip (except my wallet).
> Picture for Mousse:
> View attachment 3530373



I LOVE the holiday blend!!!


----------



## Mousse

Violicious BV bracelet stack today with the ottone cabat. Napa Valley olive oil and wine tastings today.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat at the Robert Sinskey Vineyards Chef's Table tasting today. We were seated in the library wine cave.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Violicious BV bracelet stack today with the ottone cabat. Napa Valley olive oil and wine tastings today.
> View attachment 3530809


Violicious Shmiolicious.
Tell us about the Torcellicious in the middle.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Violicious Shmiolicious.
> Tell us about the Torcellicious in the middle.



Aha, you caught it. A torcellicious reveal  is coming...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Wow!!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3530492
> 
> Taking a small break this morning after a hectic week... at Starbucks with my trusted Atlantic campana...


Love it, gorgeous color!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Finally.... I jumped!  As much as I love my Barolo Cervo loop, THIS is my favorite BV to date!!
View attachment 3535117

View attachment 3535118
View attachment 3535119


----------



## Auvina15

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat at the Robert Sinskey Vineyards Chef's Table tasting today. We were seated in the library wine cave.
> View attachment 3532004


This is breathtaking!!! Awesome shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> Finally.... I jumped!  As much as I like VW my Barolo Cervo loop, THIS is my favorite BV to date!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535102
> View attachment 3535103


So beautiful and very classic!!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Finally.... I jumped!  As much as I like VW my Barolo Cervo loop, THIS is my favorite BV to date!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535102
> View attachment 3535103


----------



## missbellamama

DutchGirl007 said:


> Finally.... I jumped!  As much as I love my Barolo Cervo loop, THIS is my favorite BV to date!!
> View attachment 3535117
> 
> View attachment 3535118
> View attachment 3535119


Nero Bella . ..


----------



## grietje

DutchGirl007 said:


> ...THIS is my favorite BV to date!!



Ahhhh, the Nero Bella!  I have it too. In fact, I also have this style in New Sand and Tangerine and I'd definitely get another.  It's my favorite style!

Yours looks newer. Is this a recent acquisition?


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> Love it, gorgeous color!!!



Thank you! I love the chameleon character of this color...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

DutchGirl007 said:


> Finally.... I jumped!  As much as I love my Barolo Cervo loop, THIS is my favorite BV to date!!
> View attachment 3535117
> 
> View attachment 3535118
> View attachment 3535119



It's one of my favorites too. I have it in New Sand and goatskin version in Navy Krim and Sand.  I am thinking of selling one of the goatskin ones and get another one in nappa. It's such a easy bag to carry.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful and very classic!!!


I was thrown off by the handles, which are far more fabulous than I imagined!  



ksuromax said:


>


YES [emoji177][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji1317]



missbellamama said:


> Nero Bella . ..


[emoji8]



grietje said:


> Ahhhh, the Nero Bella!  I have it too. In fact, I also have this style in New Sand and Tangerine and I'd definitely get another.  It's my favorite style!
> 
> Yours looks newer. Is this a recent acquisition?[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> I totally agree with you!  I know I found my style when I don't change bags for two weeks! Yes, exchange for a Bal I didn't love,  @NM.
> 
> 
> 
> BV_LC_poodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorites too. I have it in New Sand and goatskin version in Navy Krim and Sand.  I am thinking of selling one of the goatskin ones and get another one in nappa. It's such a easy bag to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great!  I'll definitely get another color down the road!   I'm attracted to Nappa, and the leather used in the cervo loop. Don't know all the names, it's nice to learn them from you ladies.
> 
> Thank you all.. DG
Click to expand...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

DutchGirl007 said:


> I was thrown off by the handles, which are far more fabulous than I imagined!
> 
> 
> YES [emoji177][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji1317]
> 
> 
> [emoji8]



Cervo (deer skin) is a really nice leather. I would love to see a Cervo Bella in the future.


----------



## diane278

Ardoise pillow on a cloudy day.


----------



## hikarupanda

Me carrying my big bump and my Barolo large veneta!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Since I'm not allowed to carry my purse to my White House Tour, the only BV goes with me is my wallet (Tourmaline Nappa Ayers Patent Leather)

View attachment 3536798


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Since I'm not allowed to carry my purse to my White House Tour, the only BV goes with me is my wallet]



How exciting!


----------



## grietje

My sister and I are are going for our annual holiday shopping extravaganza tonight.  I need to be hands free so the Mink small Olimpia is making its inaugural debut.


----------



## grietje

grietje said:


> ... small Olimpia is making its inaugural debut.



Oh gosh, holy bad use of language Batman.  Inaugural and debut are synonyms or sorts.  So it's make its debut or inaugural appearance...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Oh gosh, holy bad use of language Batman.  Inaugural and debut are synonyms or sorts.  So it's make its debut or inaugural appearance...



OMG. What a horrific error! You should be beaten with one of your bags and I am the person to do it to you. I will also be choosing my weapon from your collection and keeping it afterwards.  Wondering where the smiling emoji's are? There aren't any because I'm dead serious....

signed, 
BattyGirl (Yes, I used to be Batgirl before I lost lost my mind around 10:46 this morning.)


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> OMG. What a horrific error! You should be beaten with one of your bags and I am the person to do it to you. I will also be choosing my weapon from your collection and keeping it afterwards.  Wondering where the smiling emoji's are? There aren't any because I'm dead serious....
> 
> signed,
> BattyGirl (Yes, I used to be Batgirl before I lost lost my mind around 10:46 this morning.)



I deserve it and especially from you since you were a teacher. In fact, when I reread my post, I thought 'oh Shi**! Diane is going to whoop my a** for this." Just one request (as if I'm in the position), if we could avoid any of the bags with a chain strap, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I deserve it and especially from you since you were a teacher. In fact, when I reread my post, I thought 'oh Shi**! Diane is going to whoop my a** for this." Just one request (as if I'm in the position), if we could avoid any of the bags with a chain strap, I'd appreciate it.



Of course. I'm not sadistic. Oh, and I'll be needing your alarm code so that I can get in and fetch the bag of my choice....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Maroon velour medium Veneta.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dear ladies,  sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question of course as fate would have it ....I spilled water inside my new Bella. [emoji31] may I ask what is the best way to take care of that ...just let it dry out and hope it doesn't stain?
Ugghhh totally upset with myself!!!

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> OMG. What a horrific error! You should be beaten with one of your bags and I am the person to do it to you. I will also be choosing my weapon from your collection and keeping it afterwards.  Wondering where the smiling emoji's are? There aren't any because I'm dead serious....
> 
> signed,
> BattyGirl (Yes, I used to be Batgirl before I lost lost my mind around 10:46 this morning.)


I am so glad you said something. I too, was horrified to see the misuse and complete lack of regard for these nouns. 
To the corner grietje! Feel shame!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Dear ladies,  sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question of course as fate would have it ....I spilled water inside my new Bella. [emoji31] may I ask what is the best way to take care of that ...just let it dry out and hope it doesn't stain?
> Ugghhh totally upset with myself!!!
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 3537100


Just let it dry on its own. If you can pull the lining away, let it dry that way - it will probably be faster. The suede may never be quite the same (it might be a bit stiffer in that area), but it will survive.


----------



## grietje

DutchGirl007 said:


> ....I spilled water inside my new Bella. [emoji31] may I ask what is the best way to take care of that ...just let it dry out and hope it doesn't stain?


It happens! I actually like a mishap now and then. It means I'm living life.  It happened recently with Slinky.  'Something' got my pouch wet and there was this 3 inch blob of wetness on my karung pouch. I feared it might be DH's water/apple juice concoction and after the initial expletive, I thought "well there had to be the first one. Glad that's over. It's living life with me.'  Fortunately, whatever it was dried and didn't leave a stain--or at least one I can see.



V0N1B2 said:


> Just let it dry on its own. If you can pull the lining away, let it dry that way - it will probably be faster. The suede may never be quite the same (it might be a bit stiffer in that area), but it will survive.



What she said. Just let it dry. Once dry, I suggest a suede brush/stone and a few strokes back and forth to soften the suede back up.  You shouldn't see any marks.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I am so glad you said something. I too, was horrified to see the misuse and complete lack of regard for these nouns.
> To the corner grietje! Feel shame!



I grovel in mortification.


----------



## DutchGirl007

*OH THANK YOU, (yep, I panicked) it looked soooo horrible.  It's drying fast on it's own, and can see how my suede brush will smooth it out tomorrow, I hope XX.  Thank you for the greatest advice.  ~DG
*


V0N1B2 said:


> Just let it dry on its own. If you can pull the lining away, let it dry that way - it will probably be faster. The suede may never be quite the same (it might be a bit stiffer in that area), but it will survive.





grietje said:


> It happens! I actually like a mishap now and then. It means I'm living life.  It happened recently with Slinky.  'Something' got my pouch wet and there was this 3 inch blob of wetness on my karung pouch. I feared it might be DH's water/apple juice concoction and after the initial expletive, I thought "well there had to be the first one. Glad that's over. It's living life with me.'  Fortunately, whatever it was dried and didn't leave a stain--or at least one I can see.
> 
> What she said. Just let it dry. Once dry, I suggest a suede brush/stone and a few strokes back and forth to soften the suede back up.  You shouldn't see any marks.


----------



## LLANeedle

V0N1B2 said:


> I am so glad you said something. I too, was horrified to see the misuse and complete lack of regard for these nouns.
> To the corner grietje! Feel shame!


Absorb as much as you can with paper towels then leave it open to dry....it'll be fine


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> It happens! I actually like a mishap now and then. It means I'm living life.  It happened recently with Slinky.  'Something' got my pouch wet and there was this 3 inch blob of wetness on my karung pouch. I feared it might be DH's water/apple juice concoction and after the initial expletive, I thought "well there had to be the first one. Glad that's over. It's living life with me.'  Fortunately, whatever it was dried and didn't leave a stain--or at least one I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> What she said. Just let it dry. Once dry, I suggest a suede brush/stone and a few strokes back and forth to soften the suede back up.  You shouldn't see any marks.



My ottone cabat has been the recipient of too much "liquid" abuse to remember. The saving grace is that goatskin is so incredibly durable, and she has bounced back without a mark after her owners unintentional abuse. Since I work for a coffee company, I've done some research on water bottles, hoping to find "the one" that won't leak water or coffee. So far in my exploits, Contigo bottles work best. I learned yesterday that the Kleen Kanteen brand will be introducing a "2.0" version of their lid to correct a leaking issue. Their bottles come in nice designs and are ergonomically proper for my hand and the drink holder in the bimmer. I have a co-worker who was born in Germany. He constantly reminds me that it is not proper to eat or drink in a bimmer. I'm now trying to do the "green thing" and bring my own empty bottle when I fly. That has back-fired. I just lost a nice Kleen Kanteen bottle in a Hertz rental car @BUR even though I checked the car for my possessions. The bottle had a nice matte black design and it just blended in so fine with the car interior. Wouldn't it be cool to have a BV water bottle resplendent with the intrecciato pattern. Tomas, after all, has designed a dinner ware line that could be the source of inspiration.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> My ottone cabat has been the recipient of too much "liquid" abuse to remember. The saving grace is that goatskin is so incredibly durable, and she has bounced back without a mark after her owners unintentional abuse. Since I work for a coffee company, I've done some research on water bottles, hoping to find "the one" that won't leak water or coffee. So far in my exploits, Contigo bottles work best. I learned yesterday that the Kleen Kanteen brand will be introducing a "2.0" version of their lid to correct a leaking issue. Their bottles come in nice designs and are ergonomically proper for my hand and the drink holder in the bimmer. I have a co-worker who was born in Germany. He constantly reminds me that it is not proper to eat or drink in a bimmer. I'm now trying to do the "green thing" and bring my own empty bottle when I fly. That has back-fired. I just lost a nice Kleen Kanteen bottle in a Hertz rental car @BUR even though I checked the car for my possessions. The bottle had a nice matte black design and it just blended in so fine with the car interior. Wouldn't it be cool to have a BV water bottle resplendent with the intrecciato pattern. Tomas, after all, has designed a dinner ware line that could be the source of inspiration.


I'm no expert but I use Swell. So far, so good....with limited use. They advertise private label bottles and I thought that a BV one would be nice but, lacking your level of creativity, i was just thinking about the BV name on the bottle. I never thought of the intrecciato pattern.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I'm no expert but I use Swell. So far, so good....with limited use. They advertise private label bottles and I thought that a BV one would be nice but, lacking your level of creativity, i was just thinking about the BV name on the bottle. I never thought of the intrecciato pattern.



Aha... I think I need to mock up a prototype.


----------



## grietje

Ferro clutch for fundraiser for Sacramento Children's Home and then dinner with friends


----------



## Mousse

Still carrying the beloved ottone cabat. Is there a red cabat on the horizon? Waiting on new colors from Danah.


----------



## septembersiren

Medium adroise veneta


----------



## diane278

ardoise pillow


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta for the coming week.  I'm traveling to Chicago and Green Bay this coming weekend.


----------



## bagloverny

Just wanted to share my new Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in tourmaline.


----------



## danotingc

Wearing this Aquatre that i'm so in love with. Checks all my boxes (ziptop for airports, adjustable shoulder strap, leather, and from a designer i respect). Plus, being a Bottega, it is so understated that i feel like i can be myself in it


----------



## grietje

Nero Iron (the smaller size) with the chain strap from my Disco so I can wear it crossbody.


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat enjoying happy hour at the Westin Sacramento.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Ottone cabat enjoying happy hour at the Westin Sacramento


How nuts is that? You in my hood and me half ways across the country!!  Sorry it's so misty and grey in Sacramento!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> How nuts is that? You in my hood and me half ways across the country!!  Sorry it's so misty and grey in Sacramento!



We will catch up next time. I think the Westin Sac is going to become my home away from home. I was upgraded to a nice suite.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.


----------



## Mousse

Plum Ostrich SO stretch knot at DH's company holiday party tonight.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic campana with my new red G-Shock for a casual day out!


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> Plum Ostrich SO stretch knot at DH's company holiday party tonight.
> View attachment 3545208



So elegant and beautiful! What did you wear it with?


----------



## Mousse

A black "pleated" dress I picked up last year in Boston and a shibori tied purple scarf I bought years ago in Tokyo. Kept the jewelry simple with my recent BV 18k haul. The dress is fun.


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> A black "pleated" dress I picked up last year in Boston and a shibori tied purple scarf I bought years ago in Tokyo. Kept the jewelry simple with my recent BV 18k haul. The dress is fun.



Beautiful ensemble (I had to Google shibori [emoji12]). Imagining that simple gold jewelry (maybe antique gold tone) would go well with all that. So Grecian inspired!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Work tote for the week.


----------



## LLANeedle

This one.  I don't think it has a name.  It has a beautiful braided handle, four slip pockets and it stays on my shoulder.  It was my first BV and I'll never part with it.  I call it my " function" bag since it's easy to carry in social situations where you can't just leave a bag laying around.  Today I'm attending a Swedish Tea.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 3547153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one.  I don't think it has a name.  It has a beautiful braided handle, four slip pockets and it stays on my shoulder.  It was my first BV and I'll never part with it.  I call it my " function" bag since it's easy to carry in social situations where you can't just leave a bag laying around.  Today I'm attending a Swedish Tea.


 I've seen that style online. I love that braided handle!


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 3547153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one.  I don't think it has a name.  It has a beautiful braided handle, four slip pockets and it stays on my shoulder.  It was my first BV and I'll never part with it.  I call it my " function" bag since it's easy to carry in social situations where you can't just leave a bag laying around.  Today I'm attending a Swedish Tea.


Such a beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> A black "pleated" dress I picked up last year in Boston and a shibori tied purple scarf I bought years ago in Tokyo. Kept the jewelry simple with my recent BV 18k haul. The dress is fun.


I remember that dress from last year. "Fun" is an understatement.  It's more a piece of art than a garment.  I'll bet that outfit turned a few heads when you entered the room.....


----------



## grietje

Barolo Chain Hobo (the 'bella-chute')


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I remember that dress from last year. "Fun" is an understatement.  It's more a piece of art than a garment.  I'll bet that outfit turned a few heads when you entered the room.....



Thanks Diane. DH loves that dress!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta in Carmino and Barolo slipons  plus my earrings and necklace, by the way, I posted earlier that earrings hoops felt a tad heavy, now I withdraw my words back, I got so used to them! I don't feel them at all! I even check occasionally if they are still in place!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monalisa Campana this week. [emoji7]


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo on a very dark and rainy nor cal day.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo hobo on a very dark and rainy nor cal day.
> View attachment 3549064


Funny how this colour changes according to the light, pulled out mine today while searching for my Carmino Veneta, it looked so bright and summery...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Still carrying her after we travelled to LA, she's so easy, light weight and everything so accessible!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo hobo on a very dark and rainy nor cal day.



Adore this color and of course, this style. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Still carrying her after we travelled to LA, she's so easy, light weight and everything so accessible!



I like seeing the Bella. A friend just purchased one too. Glad you are enjoying it. [emoji106]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Brunito rete tote.


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore this color and of course, this style. [emoji7]



It's truly amazing and I love my matching SLGs.


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> Funny how this colour changes according to the light, pulled out mine today while searching for my Carmino Veneta, it looked so bright and summery...



I know. It's crazy how BV colors change in different lighting conditions. I probably need to post on bag shaming. She got drenched this afternoon in some driving rain. She survived and looks spectacular.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I know. It's crazy how BV colors change in different lighting conditions. I probably need to post on bag shaming. She got drenched this afternoon in some driving rain. She survived and looks spectacular.


OMG  LOL poor thing! That's what we all love and admire BV for!


----------



## DutchGirl007

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like seeing the Bella. A friend just purchased one too. Glad you are enjoying it. [emoji106]



Thank you!  My SA loved that I was calling it "Bella", because the bag really wasn't formally named.  But in your experience is so vast, does it have a true formal name?  So curious


----------



## Mousse

LE Fenice tote. Just love this special Cervo metallic bag.


----------



## LLANeedle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Brunito rete tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549237


Me too....we're bag twins.


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Still carrying her after we travelled to LA, she's so easy, light weight and everything so accessible!



Well said. Exactly why I love my Bella too... it is a Perfect BV for travel. I also love how it has a magnetic closure --- easy to close and keep everything secure...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you!  My SA loved that I was calling it "Bella", because the bag really wasn't formally named.  But in your experience is so vast, does it have a true formal name?  So curious


I am still an amateur BV lover. Still learning from the lovely ladies here whom are the real experts. As per the website, this bag is named the Seamless Tote but I prefer its more feminine name as known here, Bella. [emoji4]


----------



## DutchGirl007

HAH...  I agree, great name over seamless, which sounds like pantyhose. lol....  I love her a lot!  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## grietje

I've been enjoying the Tourmaline large Veneta for a good week so why stop now!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> great name over seamless, which sounds like pantyhose!



Lol!


----------



## Nekolassa

Ready to hit the road with my large new design Veneta in new sand! Finally found what I've been looking for in handbag! Perfect size, slouch, wide shoulder strap and extremely like weight! [emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nekolassa said:


> Ready to hit the road with my large new design Veneta in new sand! Finally found what I've been looking for in handbag! Perfect size, slouch, wide shoulder strap and extremely like weight! [emoji13][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555641



And very versatile color!


----------



## Mousse

Carried the LE Fenice all week. Debating what bags to take for our get away to Carmel Valley. The plum ostrich knot for sure for dinner


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Carried the LE Fenice all week. Debating what bags to take for our get away to Carmel Valley. The plum ostrich knot for sure for dinner


Are you taking the black origami dress?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Are you taking the black origami dress?



Absolutely. And it packs so well.


----------



## shopaholicious




----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow. She will accompany us to Carmel Valley tomorrow. I'll be tucking the pillow and my Plum ostrich stretch knot into the Napa clear PVC large cabat. DH calls the cabat my "beach bag". Looking forward to a pampered escape at the Bernardus Lodge & Spa.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Argento pillow. She will accompany us to Carmel Valley tomorrow. I'll be tucking the pillow and my Plum ostrich stretch knot into the Napa clear PVC large cabat. DH calls the cabat my "beach bag". Looking forward to a pampered escape at the Bernardus Lodge & Spa.



Since you're going to the beach, your "beach bag" is the perfect tote to take!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Since you're going to the beach, your "beach bag" is the perfect tote to take!



Yes, she is the perfect tote for lovely Carmel. We are planning to lunch at Basil on Tuesday. [emoji485][emoji486]


----------



## Mousse

SO plum ostrich stretch knot enjoying dinner with DH at Lucia at the Bernardus Lodge in beautiful Carmel Valley. We are so enjoying our get away.


----------



## Phiomega

Nekolassa said:


> Ready to hit the road with my large new design Veneta in new sand! Finally found what I've been looking for in handbag! Perfect size, slouch, wide shoulder strap and extremely like weight! [emoji13][emoji8]



A beautiful classic!


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow with DH pretending he wasn't in the photo.


----------



## tenKrat

Medium Veneta in Mist Nero intrecciato [emoji177]


----------



## kulasa87

I took my cervo hobo shopping today. Waiting in the dressing room!


----------



## grietje

Still the tourmaline veneta.  BUt it's been sitting in a closet most of the time since I'm at the coast and outdoors or napping!

I go home today and look forward to moving to another bag. I think the Barolo chain tote might be perfect for this rainy week.


----------



## BookerMoose

I'm carrying my new-to-me Petal Pink Montaigne today - it may not be appropriate for the middle of winter, but it is a beautiful sunny day today so I don't really care what is "appropriate"!


----------



## ksuromax

I cannot part with my new baby cervo hobo in peacock, can't stop sniffing and stroking it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GRAPE Capretto Tornabuoni Large Veneta


----------



## Mousse

...Getting ready for our next crazy rainstorm. My large Nero belly is my hero for bad weather.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> ...Getting ready for our next crazy rainstorm. My large Nero belly is my hero for bad weather.



Agreed. I have my large Nero degrade belly ready.


----------



## BV_fan

I just switched yesterday from my Nero Gardena to my Maxi maroon, but it's snowing in NYC today, so I'm switching to my nero crossbody pyramid. I usually don't switch bags this often...


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Phiomega

My first BV --- Ebano Olympia --- feels appropriate for the first week back to work, and carrying BV for some reasons give me extra energy [emoji12]

Happy to see how it has developed the nice sheen!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just got my preloved Violet lambskin PVC detailed bag.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got my preloved Violet lambskin PVC detailed bag.


You and Mousse are bag twins!  It's a really pretty bag. The violet in Cervo is so saturated.  Violet was already very pretty in Nappa; in Cervo it's fantastic.


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got my preloved Violet lambskin PVC detailed bag.
> View attachment 3571645


ok...need to enquire, your awesome looking footwear??


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> You and Mousse are bag twins!  It's a really pretty bag. The violet in Cervo is so saturated.  Violet was already very pretty in Nappa; in Cervo it's fantastic.



One correction. The leather is lambskin. There is a very slight "shimmer" to the lambskin treatment. The bag glows in sunlight. My bag and wallet are wearing very well. I retired the matching iPhone case a while ago.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

missbellamama said:


> ok...need to enquire, your awesome looking footwear??



A seasonal collection of Dr Martens from 2014 or 2015.


----------



## diane278

I broke out my medium NLG veneta today.  I can't remember the last time I carried it. I think I'm falling back in love with it.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> One correction. The leather is lambskin.


I should have known that, especially since you typed it!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I broke out my medium NLG veneta today.  I can't remember the last time I carried it. I think I'm falling back in love with it.



Kewllllllll!  The proportion is smaller than what you're used to but it makes sense.  The scale of a pillow and the ease of a hobo.


----------



## grietje

Pacific parachute. 
(A big thank you to my BV friend enabler.)


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Pacific parachute.
> (A big thank you to my BV friend enabler.)



Love seeing your modeling pics....is there a chance you could share one?


----------



## Love Of My Life

stretch knot


----------



## susiana

Took this Bottega out today.
I forgot the bag name's


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow


----------



## diane278

If it rains, I'm going to put my Peltro wallet in one of my jacket pockets, my phone in the other, and do only a couple of errands.....


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow. Going out with friends and DH to see the Harlem Globetrotters at the SAP Center in San Jose this afternoon.


----------



## grietje

Still the Pacific Parachute.  I owe some modeling photos. I was in active wear for the better part of the weekend which works but wasn't ideal to show off this very pretty bag!


----------



## medha

My new Roma in vesuvio. Since monday. I love the bright color here in the dark german winter.


----------



## Mousse

We are getting slammed with rain again. My designated bad weather bag, the large Nero belly is fending off the wind and rain.


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped tonight, returning back to my new baby - cervo hobo in peacock (my avatar)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

New WOC with my tote workhorse.


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> New WOC with my tote workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578529



Love that WOC. Wish Tomas would offer this color in a cross body saddlebag.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> New WOC with my tote workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578529



The combo is really lovely. I love your tote --- black with edge, and the WOC really stands out. 



Mousse said:


> Love that WOC. Wish Tomas would offer this color in a cross body saddlebag.



I fully agree!


----------



## Phiomega

Loving my china red tote...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Loving my china red tote...
> 
> View attachment 3579008



I can't stop admiring this bag. China red is incredible in this style. I had trouble with the straps staying on my shoulders when I tried it. Do you notice this?


----------



## diane278

NLG veneta.


----------



## grietje

Still the Pacific Parachute.  I think I'll change to a black bag tomorrow as I'll be in mourning.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nero Degrade Venice Belly


----------



## tenKrat

Boston (?) bag in New Light Grey


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> New WOC with my tote workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578529



May I ask what's the dimensions of your beautiful tote?  I saw one on the market and it looks a bit small compared to yours.  Do you like yours? Is it butter soft or more on the structured side? 

Thanks.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> I can't stop admiring this bag. China red is incredible in this style. I had trouble with the straps staying on my shoulders when I tried it. Do you notice this?



Yes I do notice that the strap has a bit of tendency to fall off, but few things make a difference:
- when loaded, the weight makes the straps stay put 
- crisscrossing the straps make them stay put when I did not have too much things inside

I love this style so much -- the style and size is perfect for me... here it is again on my table at work today, against skyline view..


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3579613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston (?) bag in New Light Grey



This looks very nice.... may I ask how long is the shoulder strap?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I ask what's the dimensions of your beautiful tote?  I saw one on the market and it looks a bit small compared to yours.  Do you like yours? Is it butter soft or more on the structured side?
> 
> Thanks.



Sure!  I'm not the best at this so take these as approximate. 

15 1/2" long at top 
17 1/2" long at bottom (base is larger than top)
11" tall
9 1/2" strap drop (not adjustable). Fits over my winter coats but is tight. No problem shoulder carry with jackets, etc. 

I was afraid at first to load it up but it is a workhorse. I put my laptop, water bottle, xtra shoes, umbrella and other misc stuff in it. 

Here are more pics. I'm ashamed to admit I never noticed the snaps until now. The inside can be quite spacious. It is structured but not too much. It is softening up. Hope you find one!


----------



## tenKrat

Shoulder bag (I don't recall an actual name for it.)


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Shoulder bag (I don't recall an actual name for it.)
> 
> View attachment 3580501



An elegant pretty bag! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana can also work with sparkly purple transformers logo ... proof that BV is versatile!


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> This looks very nice.... may I ask how long is the shoulder strap?


Thanks!

The strap is about 42.5" long. Strap drop length from shoulder to top of bag is about 24".


----------



## nickmusou

my veneta bag


----------



## ksuromax

Sunday errand on the light with silver Pillow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Switching to Tourmaline small convertible for the week. So excited. [emoji847]


----------



## Mousse

A new addition to my BV bracelet stack - a silver bangle.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> A new addition to my BV bracelet stack - a silver bangle.
> View attachment 3584601


Very nice stack!


----------



## grietje

Nero Bella.  It's been a while since I've carried one of my Bella's and it's great to remember what a great bag this is.


----------



## ksuromax

Cero hobo in peacock and matching blue scarf (ring, earrings and necklace did not get into the snap)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Cero hobo in peacock and matching blue scarf (ring, earrings and necklace did not get into the snap)



Very nice!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ottone Sloane


----------



## yoyotomatoe

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ottone Sloane
> View attachment 3586723



Delicious!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Happy Chinese New Year[emoji173]️️[emoji239]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

yoyotomatoe said:


> Happy Chinese New Year



Perfect for CNY!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ottone Sloane



Definitely a head turner. Happy CNY! Gong Heng Fatt Choy!


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute or NLG cervo loop. I won't decide until I go out.....


----------



## Bagcoolie

Was with my large Veneta in rosa shock for the lunar new year visit today. Couldn't find a suitable occasion for this bright colored bag and the new year seems a great chance to bring this bag to see the world for the first time !


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Was with my large Veneta in rosa shock for the lunar new year visit today. Couldn't find a suitable occasion for this bright colored bag and the new year seems a great chance to bring this bag to see the world for the first time !


Holy cookies!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> a great chance to bring this bag to see the world for the first time !



Hope Rosa Shock goes out more often. She looks too pretty to stay indoors.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you both, I shall try being her out to play more often


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am at a lunar new year lunch with my parents  now and here our BVs  my mum's brown tote and my Bella. Happy they are out for a new year expedition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Am at a lunar new year lunch with my parents  now and here our BVs  my mum's brown tote and my Bella. Happy they are out for a new year expedition.


Lovely bags! It is nice to share the same bag love with our loved ones.


----------



## Phiomega

Missing my China Red tote after a Chinese New Year weekend with LV Neverfull... now both of my primary SLGs (cardholder and wallet) are also 'China Red'!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Missing my China Red tote



A striking family of Reds. [emoji813] [emoji106] [emoji813]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My bags of choice during the Lunar New Year celebrations. Atlantic Cervo Hobo when we need to visit a number of relatives and friends. I absolutely need my umbrella and water, hence the required capacity. Medium Royale Carmino when it is just one family for the day. A close up shot of the embroidery details is mandatory. So intricate.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> My bags of choice during the Lunar New Year celebrations. Atlantic Cervo Hobo when we need to visit a number of relatives and friends. I absolutely need my umbrella and water, hence the required capacity. Medium Royale Carmino when it is just one family for the day. A close up shot of the embroidery details is mandatory. So intricate. [



I love your medium royals carmino... very appropriate for CNY. The embroidery is so elegant. 

I did not dare to bring my BV for CNY --- messy family visits with lots of kids and trips in overstuffed cars cause me too much worry!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am with my medium Veneta in petale for office today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love your medium royals carmino... very appropriate for CNY. The embroidery is so elegant.
> 
> I did not dare to bring my BV for CNY --- messy family visits with lots of kids and trips in overstuffed cars cause me too much worry!



Thank you Phio, I adore your China Red tote too and of course your Atlantic Bella and Barolo Cervo Messenger bag. I've made a mental note to try on the tote and messenger upon my next boutique visit. [emoji5] 

I totally feel your anxiety for 'bag safety' during CNY. There was once when a kid tried to spit a chicken bone INTO my bag. It was not a BV but it did gave me quite a scare.


----------



## lisarobis1992

frenziedhandbag said:


> My bags of choice during the Lunar New Year celebrations. Atlantic Cervo Hobo when we need to visit a number of relatives and friends. I absolutely need my umbrella and water, hence the required capacity. Medium Royale Carmino when it is just one family for the day. A close up shot of the embroidery details is mandatory. So intricate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590859
> View attachment 3590860
> View attachment 3590861


That hobo bag is so lovely, thanks for sharing the pics! Happy Lunar New Year too!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Phio, I adore your China Red tote too and of course your Atlantic Bella and Barolo Cervo Messenger bag. I've made a mental note to try on the tote and messenger upon my next boutique visit. [emoji5]
> 
> I totally feel your anxiety for 'bag safety' during CNY. There was once when a kid tried to spit a chicken bone INTO my bag. It was not a BV but it did gave me quite a scare.



Thank you!!! You have good insight into my collection [emoji4] --- I saw the messenger bag in black nappa also last time I was in the store...

Chicken bone??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I never had it that bad! But indeed that was the reason why I went around with LV Neverfull this past weekend! I can always wash anything that got into canvas bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!!! You have good insight into my collection.
> 
> Chicken bone??? I never had it that bad! But indeed that was the reason why I went around with LV Neverfull this past weekend! I can always wash anything that got into canvas bag!



You put a lot of thought into your collection to ensure each bag meets a functional need. It is hard not to pay attention. [emoji4] 

It was a black bag (our mutual other fav brand). Kiddo's mum was apologetic and tried to explain perhaps kid thought it was a dustbin. [emoji23] [emoji33] [emoji28] Thank goodness it can be washed if that bone did go in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Am with my medium Veneta in petale for office today.


A great neutral colour that goes with anything. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lisarobis1992 said:


> That hobo bag is so lovely, thanks for sharing the pics! Happy Lunar New Year too!


Thank you for sharing my joy and appreciate your well wishes. [emoji5]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still tourmaline convertible.


----------



## grietje

Still the Nero Bella unless I manage to switch bags before I head out to swim -- which is in 20 minutes!


----------



## krawford

I am carrying this puddle today. My Curry Sloane.  I haven't been moved by any new BV bags for while now but caught a glimpse of this oldie but goodie from closet this morning.  I love her so much.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## hikarupanda

What I carried today!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

hikarupanda said:


> What I carried today!
> View attachment 3592216



Lovely!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Copper Ostrich Settantasei


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It was a black bag (our mutual other fav brand). Kiddo's mum was apologetic and tried to explain perhaps kid thought it was a dustbin. [emoji23] [emoji33] [emoji28] Thank goodness it can be washed if that bone did go in.



Ah... the black bag of our mutual other fav brand! [emoji4]that is also a great, all purpose bag though definitely not a dustbin!!! Crazy!

Love your CNY ang pao pouch! (I used my LC Bang pouch!)


----------



## Phiomega

With my Atlantic Bella today... love how my red SLG stands out with Atlantic...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> that is also a great, all purpose bag though definitely not a dustbin.
> 
> Love your CNY ang pao pouch! (I used my LC Bang pouch!)



It was the discontinued range with all black handles so I guess to a kid, it somehow looks like a trash bag? Lol! 
I have a soft spot for pouches though I do use a bag organiser more often. Very appropriate to start the Lunar New Year with a 'bang'!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> With my Atlantic Bella today... love how my red SLG stands out with Atlantic.



Atlantic has my heart. It's bluple tone is absolutely gorgeous. Lovely SLGs too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana



Gorgeous ensemble. Love the earth tones in the jacket, ring, belt and of course the bag. [emoji16]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still.....not sure if it's laziness now or that I just love the way this bag carries so effortlessly.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you 


Buckeyemommy said:


> Gorgeous ensemble. Love the earth tones in the jacket, ring, belt and of course the bag. [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Still.....not sure if it's laziness now or that I just love the way this bag carries so effortlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593782


...and looks so gorgeous and elegant!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana



Love toscana! It can be categorized as 'the new black' given versatility of matching...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Love toscana! It can be categorized as 'the new black' given versatility of matching...


I feel weak in the knees when i see it paired with turquoise.... mmmm very versatile!


----------



## Phiomega

Ebano Olympia today with my red SLGs...

sorry if you see my SLGs everywhere, I am obsessed with my red SLGs! This is the first time in my life that I have matching SLGs...


----------



## LLANeedle

My brunito rete tote is going to a weekend knitting retreat.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am inside a cafe with a large Campana in dark brown.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Ebano Olympia





LLANeedle said:


> My brunito rete tote





Bagcoolie said:


> Campana in dark brown.



I've been wanting to add a brown bag to my collection. All your lovely brown bags are making me want one even more.


----------



## diane278

NLG convertible bag.


----------



## KY bag lady

I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Watteau maxi venata. Favorite bag ever!



KY bag lady said:


> I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?



I used to do this in case I decided I didn't like it and wanted to return it. And I wanted to "save" things I really liked in case they got worn out. But now I'm trying to be more mindful when making purchases—I have to love it to buy it, rather than just liking it. So now I force myself to use everything as soon as I get it, and it seems to be working out well. I find for most things I like them the most right after I've bought them anyway.


----------



## hboson

KY bag lady said:


> I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?



Yes definitely! I actually do this so much because I'm afraid of ruining them (which will probably not happen) that now I prefer just to buy preowned.


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo with matching Cravatteria zip wallet and my multicolor enameled oxidized silver cuff from SS 2012.


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?



Yes! But I always thought I was the only one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?


Me too. I worry about ruining the new ones. I have come round though after an eventful 2016. I remain careful about my things in general and try to take good care of them but life is really too short to hold back on what we enjoy.


----------



## Bagcoolie

KY bag lady said:


> I have 2 new BV bags that I haven't used yet. I have a habit of keeping my new things awhile  before I use them. If I buy preowned I use it right away. Does anybody else do this?


I tend to be the same as you but am now trying to live in the moment. Thus, for the past few BV purchases, I use it the next day upon receipt. Like what frenziedhandbag said, life is short. I have thus stopped saving my new purchases for tomorrow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nero stretch croc knot to a lunch today


----------



## Bagcoolie

Heading for lunch and carrying my large Veneta in Atlantic. Love the embroidery and the versatility of the xlkif


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Heading for lunch and carrying my large Veneta in Atlantic.



Gorgeous Atlantic! I love how the intrecciato allows the purple to show.


----------



## Phiomega

China Red tote bag with red SLGs! Am in black clothing today, so China Red brightens my outfit... I got huge compliment from my friend who is also a BV fans!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> China Red tote bag with red SLGs! Am in black clothing today, so China Red brightens my outfit... I got huge compliment from my friend who is also a BV fans!


Well deserved, your bag is stunning!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Atlantic! I love how the intrecciato allows the purple to show.


Thanks for the compliment. I love Atlantic a lot too.


----------



## tenKrat

Pillow in Irish


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Pillow in Irish
> View attachment 3599342
> 
> View attachment 3599343


Such a nice pop of colour! Bring it on, the Spring!!


----------



## grietje

tenKrat said:


> Pillow in Irish
> View attachment 3599342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



What a pretty dress! Given the fact it's just horribly grey and wet in Sacramento, I envy your summery look!  The sun and warmth will come soon enough but right now, the grey and rain feels like ALOT!


----------



## Mousse

tenKrat said:


> Pillow in Irish
> View attachment 3599342
> 
> View attachment 3599343



What a cheery outfit. I'm headed up to PDX tomorrow for biz where the weather is wetter and gloomier than Nor Cal. Hoping it doesn't snow.


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Such a nice pop of colour! Bring it on, the Spring!!


Yes, lovely color ensemble! Shows off the beauty of the Irish green (not sure if that is the color of the pillow).


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> Pillow in Irish
> View attachment 3599342
> 
> View attachment 3599343



You look like summer!  Just gorgeous. 

It's snowing here. [emoji58]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Pillow in Irish



So cheery. I like how the pillow completed your spring outfit.


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Such a nice pop of colour! Bring it on, the Spring!!


Yup, this green says spring. 


grietje said:


> What a pretty dress! Given the fact it's just horribly grey and wet in Sacramento, I envy your summery look!  The sun and warmth will come soon enough but right now, the grey and rain feels like ALOT!


Thank you. I hope there's a rainbow for you after the rain. 


Mousse said:


> What a cheery outfit. I'm headed up to PDX tomorrow for biz where the weather is wetter and gloomier than Nor Cal. Hoping it doesn't snow.


Yikes. 


Bagcoolie said:


> Yes, lovely color ensemble! Shows off the beauty of the Irish green (not sure if that is the color of the pillow).


Thank you. You are right, it's Irish green. 


Buckeyemommy said:


> You look like summer!  Just gorgeous.
> 
> It's snowing here. [emoji58]


Buckeye...Ohio...snow... 

Spring is around the corner.


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cheery. I like how the pillow completed your spring outfit.


It's one of my favorite outfits!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carried my medium Campana in blue - not sure what is the official color name of this- sapphire blue ?? and a continental BV wallet in (I think) goat skin.


----------



## atlantique

Carried my Medium Campana in Barolo.


----------



## tenKrat

Bella in Espresso


----------



## Phiomega

Need extra energy to do a sudden Friday night work. China Red it is!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> Need extra energy to do a sudden Friday night work. China Red it is!


It looks like the bag is already softening/relaxing.  The corners look slightly more rounded and the bag seems a hair less formal looking because of the softening? Or am I imagining this? Do you see/feel a difference?


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3601292
> 
> Need extra energy to do a sudden Friday night work. China Red it is!


Such a  great bag...  makes me  feel good every time you post it!


----------



## tenKrat

Boston bag in New Light Grey at a place where I like to chill. [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

tenKrat said:


> Boston bag in New Light Grey at a place where I like to chill. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3601760


Wow, I'd submit that to BV corporate, that's such a great photo! Absolutely a winner for so many reasons!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Boston bag in New Light Grey at a place where I like to chill. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3601760


The colour of the bag fits so right in the picture, great shot!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

I didn't realise that the medium Rete is quite a workhorse when the clasp is released. It can fit all my stuff including my wet bag after a yoga practice this morning.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

WOC for weekend activities.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bagcoolie said:


> I didn't realise that the medium Rete is quite a workhorse when the clasp is released. It can fit all my stuff including my wet bag after a yoga practice this morning.



Oh yeah, I use my medium Rete to go to my law classes with my laptop in there. My large rete has gone on the plane with me in the past few international trips.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> WOC for weekend activities.



This is really pretty.[emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is really pretty.[emoji7]



I think so too. [emoji6]. Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> It looks like the bag is already softening/relaxing.  The corners look slightly more rounded and the bag seems a hair less formal looking because of the softening? Or am I imagining this? Do you see/feel a difference?



It is indeed softening. However, I did not notice the corner until you mention. I love how it is softer to the touch. in more formal setting I fold the chain handle to make it more like corporate tote bag [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Such a  great bag...  makes me  feel good every time you post it!



Thank you! It makes me feel good everytime I used it too!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> WOC for weekend activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602241



Cheerful and pretty! Perfect size for such pattern!


----------



## Phiomega

Barolo Cervo messenger --- happy with how it looks with my black shirt, khaki pants and camel MK sandals...


----------



## tenKrat

Monaco in Canard nappa


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Monaco in Canard nappa



Canard is a true chameleon. I like how it fluctuates between blue and green. Stunning against your outfit. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Monaco in Canard nappa
> 
> View attachment 3603719


Lovely look!!


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard is a true chameleon. I like how it fluctuates between blue and green. Stunning against your outfit. [emoji106]


+1


----------



## happytrottinelf

Was under the weather this Monday morning and felt like I needed a jolt of color... Went shopping in my wardrobe and brought out Ms Roma from semi-retirement [emoji846]


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Monaco in Canard nappa



This is the kind of color 'only BV has'.... unique and pretty!


----------



## Phiomega

My Atlantic Bella for a busy work day... I must say that this is my 'most used BV to-date', you can tell from the slouch... it worked both for work trip and vacation trip --- so versatile and the color is chameleon enough for at least half of my wardrobe...


----------



## Phiomega

happytrottinelf said:


> View attachment 3604221
> 
> Was under the weather this Monday morning and felt like I needed a jolt of color... Went shopping in my wardrobe and brought out Ms Roma from semi-retirement [emoji846]



Ohhh I love red! What kind of red is this? Looks like china Red....


----------



## happytrottinelf

Phiomega said:


> Ohhh I love red! What kind of red is this? Looks like china Red....



Hi @Phiomega - it's Blood, waaay back from 2012 [emoji1] I'm not usually a 'red person' (I don't even wear red lipstick!) but I found Blood to be a perfect neutral red. [emoji173]


----------



## Auvina15

tenKrat said:


> Boston bag in New Light Grey at a place where I like to chill. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3601760


Terrific!!!!!


----------



## grietje

I'm just lazy. Still the Nero Bella. This bag is just too easy.


----------



## tenKrat

New Light Grey Cervo Loop Hobo today!  Smooshy beauty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

happytrottinelf said:


> Ms Roma



BV does red so well. Gorgeous! I hope you are feeling better by now. Take care.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Atlantic Bella



Oh, look at the slouch. So smooshy. Atlantic is a color I never get tired of seeing. Agree on its versatility. [emoji7] [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> New Light Grey Cervo Loop Hobo today!  Smooshy beauty.



You have the loveliest dresses. NLG is the perfect pairing. Very pretty!


----------



## jburgh

My unnamed nappa tote, that sort of looks like the illusion tote. It is very wide, but the sides fold in very nicely.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

happytrottinelf said:


> View attachment 3604221
> 
> Was under the weather this Monday morning and felt like I needed a jolt of color... Went shopping in my wardrobe and brought out Ms Roma from semi-retirement [emoji846]



[emoji173]️ this!  Happy Monday indeed.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero Duo. Don't carry it often.


----------



## tenKrat

happytrottinelf said:


> View attachment 3604221
> 
> Was under the weather this Monday morning and felt like I needed a jolt of color... Went shopping in my wardrobe and brought out Ms Roma from semi-retirement [emoji846]


She's a beauty!


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> You have the loveliest dresses. NLG is the perfect pairing. Very pretty!


Thank you!  I wear a dress practically every day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Thank you!  I wear a dress practically every day.


I enjoy the ease of dresses but don't wear them a lot.

Monalisa Campana out and about for this week.


----------



## grietje

Pale Karung Cabat


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo and cravaterria wallet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> New Light Grey Cervo Loop



I came back to admire this smooshy beauty of yours. [emoji7] I know Cervo can be a chameleon under different lighting conditions and I am intrigued as to whether it mostly looks like what it is in the second picture?


----------



## happytrottinelf

frenziedhandbag said:


> BV does red so well. Gorgeous! I hope you are feeling better by now. Take care.


BV does rich, saturated colors sooooo well   Bringing this bag out reminded me why I fell in love with her (and BV in general).  Thank you @frenziedhandbag for the well-wishes - am still battling a cold and working-from-bed, but the bonus is that I get to peep at TPF more often haha


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> I came back to admire this smooshy beauty of yours. [emoji7] I know Cervo can be a chameleon under different lighting conditions and I am intrigued as to whether it mostly looks like what it is in the second picture?


It mostly looks like the first photo.


----------



## grietje

Pacific Parachute.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> It mostly looks like the first photo.


Thank you for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Peacock mini Boston is on the road with me today!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Auvina15 said:


> Peacock mini Boston is on the road with me today



Beautiful and adorable! This little darling packs quite a lot despite its deceptively small size. I tried it on in Nero and find it works excellent as a crossbody or shoulder bag.


----------



## Auvina15

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and adorable! This little darling packs quite a lot despite its deceptively small size. I tried it on in Nero and find it works excellent as a crossbody or shoulder bag.


Totally agreed, love the strap is adjustable, very functional bag. Thank you so much frenzied!!


----------



## GoStanford

A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607084



Fabulous!  My favorite BV style in a color I am very fond of. We are bag cousins as I carried the Pacific Parachute today.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Peacock mini Boston is on the road with me today!!!
> View attachment 3607008


such an eye candy.... colour is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607084


i really do!!


----------



## Phiomega

GoStanford said:


> A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> such an eye candy.... colour is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you so much dear ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

GoStanford said:


> A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607084


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Louliu71

GoStanford said:


> A belated post about the bag I carried on Sunday to a music concert.  Pacific tote (Bella) - I've not been good about posting photos, but I hope you enjoy this one!  It will be raining starting tomorrow for a week, so no open-top totes for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607084



Beautiful picture, I am on the fence at the mo regarding buying a bag in Baltic, every picture I see, the colour looks different and I am really after a dark navy/midnight. Pacific, Atlantic and Baltic, which is the darkest?

Thanks for sharing your beauty [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Beautiful picture, I am on the fence at the mo regarding buying a bag in Baltic, every picture I see, the colour looks different and I am really after a dark navy/midnight. Pacific, Atlantic and Baltic, which is the darkest?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beauty [emoji7]


Atlantic, methinks....


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic, methinks....



Thanks, sorry didn't want to keep pestering you [emoji4]

And tourmaline?


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, sorry didn't want to keep pestering you [emoji4]
> 
> And tourmaline?


Tourmaline is too dark for navy, in certain light it can look even next to black


----------



## MochaCake

Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.


----------



## ksuromax

MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607666


Gosh..... this is too beautiful for words!!!


----------



## GoStanford

Thanks for all the nice comments!  Pacific is definitely not the darkest blue, so I'd look at what the others recommend.  Pacific is more of a medium blue with a slight gray to it (I think).


----------



## grietje

Louliu71 said:


> I am really after a dark navy/midnight. Pacific, Atlantic and Baltic, which is the darkest?


If you want dark dark blue, I suggest Tournaline.  It's very dark.  Some thing a hair lighter is Prusse. Atlantic leans more towards a sapphire with purple undertones. Pacific is a dustier medium blue. Baltic is closer to pacific but has a lot more grey.

Here's a quick photo of Pacific and Tourmaline


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agreed, love the strap is adjustable, very functional bag. Thank you so much frenzied!![emoji2]


Very happy that it's working wonderfully for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> Pacific tote (Bella)



It is a great picture! I enjoy seeing Bellas. It is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> If you want dark dark blue, I suggest Tournaline.  It's very dark.



G, you explain the blues so well. Tourmaline is so beautiful! [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.



I have a soft spot for both Atlantic and the gorgeous Olimpia style.


----------



## BookerMoose

If you want a dark blue there is also Ink - which has the beautiful purple lining, too!


----------



## Louliu71

MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607666



Beautiful!



GoStanford said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments!  Pacific is definitely not the darkest blue, so I'd look at what the others recommend.  Pacific is more of a medium blue with a slight gray to it (I think).



Thanks, really so many choices



grietje said:


> If you want dark dark blue, I suggest Tournaline.  It's very dark.  Some thing a hair lighter is Prusse. Atlantic leans more towards a sapphire with purple undertones. Pacific is a dustier medium blue. Baltic is closer to pacific but has a lot more grey.
> 
> Here's a quick photo of Pacific and Tourmaline



Wowser! Both stunning and I think I just NEED a BV regardless of which shade or the darker blues becomes available [emoji15] I am leaning towards tourmaline 



BookerMoose said:


> If you want a dark blue there is also Ink - which has the beautiful purple lining, too!



That sound amazing, more research to do me thinks


----------



## pbkey

A


MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607666


atlantic is a really beautiful blue


----------



## pbkey

grietje said:


> If you want dark dark blue, I suggest Tournaline.  It's very dark.  Some thing a hair lighter is Prusse. Atlantic leans more towards a sapphire with purple undertones. Pacific is a dustier medium blue. Baltic is closer to pacific but has a lot more grey.
> 
> Here's a quick photo of Pacific and Tourmaline


I love how tourmaline looks here


----------



## Phiomega

MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.



Very pretty. I always love the shape of Olympia and i love atlantic's chameleon quality


----------



## Phiomega

Can't get enough of China Red... always make me smile in the middle of work day...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3608385
> 
> Can't get enough of China Red... always make me smile in the middle of work day...


you, bad girl, stop teasing me!!!  
instead of focusing on my work, i keep staring at this beauty!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> you, bad girl, stop teasing me!!!
> instead of focusing on my work, i keep staring at this beauty!!!



Hahahahahaha..... apology to disturb your work! [emoji12][emoji111]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hahahahahaha..... apology to disturb your work! [emoji12][emoji111]


Ah, thank god it was a quiet friday....  which went on even nicer being filled with lovely bags posted on the PF....


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Gosh..... this is too beautiful for words!!!


Awww...thanks.


----------



## MochaCake

grietje said:


> If you want dark dark blue, I suggest Tournaline.  It's very dark.  Some thing a hair lighter is Prusse. Atlantic leans more towards a sapphire with purple undertones. Pacific is a dustier medium blue. Baltic is closer to pacific but has a lot more grey.
> 
> Here's a quick photo of Pacific and Tourmaline


BV really does amazing blues. Thanks for the comparison photos.


----------



## MochaCake

pbkey said:


> A
> 
> atlantic is a really beautiful blue


Thanks!


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> Very pretty. I always love the shape of Olympia and i love atlantic's chameleon quality



Thanks!! And I love atlantic on your Bella.


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3608385
> 
> Can't get enough of China Red... always make me smile in the middle of work day...


Phiomega, your Bella got me to buy an Atlantic bag. And now this?? I already promised myself not to buy another red bag.


----------



## BookerMoose

So I was feeling sorry for myself because I couldn't get away from work for a quick getaway for my birthday weekend (plus I have a cold for my birthday - boo) - but then my new-to-me Eclipse Montaigne arrived yesterday and so I decided to carry it today and that has definitely improved my mood!


----------



## Auvina15

MochaCake said:


> Planning on using this later. It's the small Atlantic Olimpia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607666


Love this bag in this small size, fantastic color!!!


----------



## pbkey

BookerMoose said:


> So I was feeling sorry for myself because I couldn't get away from work for a quick getaway for my birthday weekend (plus I have a cold for my birthday - boo) - but then my new-to-me Eclipse Montaigne arrived yesterday and so I decided to carry it today and that has definitely improved my mood!


Bag twin - carrying eclipse Montaigne makes me happy too


----------



## MochaCake

Auvina15 said:


> Love this bag in this small size, fantastic color!!!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BookerMoose said:


> So I was feeling sorry for myself because I couldn't get away from work for a quick getaway for my birthday weekend (plus I have a cold for my birthday - boo) - but then my new-to-me Eclipse Montaigne arrived yesterday and so I decided to carry it today and that has definitely improved my mood!


Happy Birthday and hope you recover soon! I agree that a new bag is definitely a mood booster. [emoji307]  [emoji253]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large belly veneta just arrived today - I love my medium so much that I wanted to try the large one. So far, I really like it, it is not too big as I have seen some finding it, but the small opening may become an irritant later on.


----------



## HereToLearn

Lovely!! Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly veneta just arrived today - I love my medium so much that I wanted to try the large one. So far, I really like it, it is not too big as I have seen some finding it, but the small opening may become an irritant later on.



I like the proportion on you.  The shorter drop helps.  I have had the large belly and the opening is small.  Oddly out of proportion but I guess from its construction, there isn't much more space.

And as pretty as the bag as is, its owner looks more lovely!  Did you cut your hair short?  It's very chic.  I've had short hair most of my life and right now I'm sporting a chin length bob and miss the ease and style of a nice short cut.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly veneta just arrived today - I love my medium so much that I wanted to try the large one. So far, I really like it, it is not too big as I have seen some finding it, but the small opening may become an irritant later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609431
> View attachment 3609432



Love it!  I have it in fraise. Opening is small but still one of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still Duo with a few bracelets.


----------



## LouiseCPH

HereToLearn said:


> Lovely!! Enjoy!



Thank you!



grietje said:


> I like the proportion on you.  The shorter drop helps.  I have had the large belly and the opening is small.  Oddly out of proportion but I guess from its construction, there isn't much more space.
> 
> Yes, I think the short drop helps - since I am short myself [emoji6]
> 
> And as pretty as the bag as is, its owner looks more lovely!  Did you cut your hair short?  It's very chic.  I've had short hair most of my life and right now I'm sporting a chin length bob and miss the ease and style of a nice short cut.



Why, thank you - you are very kind AND pay attention! I like my hair short - had it that way in my 20s, and now returning to it in my 40s...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly veneta just arrived today - I love my medium so much that I wanted to try the large one. So far, I really like it, it is not too big as I have seen some finding it, but the small opening may become an irritant later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609431
> View attachment 3609432



LOVE large belly Veneta and love how it looks on you. What's the color?


----------



## LouiseCPH

BV_LC_poodle said:


> LOVE large belly Veneta and love how it looks on you. What's the color?



Thank you!

I think it is 'rust', number 6361. A nice, versatile orange-brown [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think it is 'rust', number 6361. A nice, versatile orange-brown [emoji4]


Yup, it is 
lovely bag, wear it in the best of happiness!!


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne - never thought I could find a red that is easy to wear


----------



## LouiseCPH

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3610161
> 
> Eclipse Montaigne - never thought I could find a red that is easy to wear



Beautiful bag & color - congrats!


----------



## pbkey

LouiseCPH said:


> Beautiful bag & color - congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Mousse

Fever Cervo Hobo and canard SLGs hanging out at my hotel in LaLa Land.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Fever Cervo Hobo and canard SLGs hanging out at my hotel in LaLa Land.
> View attachment 3612841


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large veneta accompanying me to Disneyland


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red Bella today


----------



## MochaCake

Mousse said:


> Fever Cervo Hobo and canard SLGs hanging out at my hotel in LaLa Land.
> View attachment 3612841


Oohlala!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Took out my 1st ever BV, the smooshy Cervo Cocker, for a spin today!


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane and tourmaline disco


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3614052
> 
> Ferro Sloane and tourmaline disco


Treat for the sore eyes....


----------



## pbkey

C


ksuromax said:


> Treat for the sore eyes....


your bags do that for me too


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Treat for the sore eyes....


I agree!


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo hobo


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3614970
> 
> Atlantic cervo hobo


----------



## H’sKisses

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3614970
> 
> Atlantic cervo hobo



Love! I've always wanted one, I still call it the baseball bag [emoji23]


----------



## MochaCake

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3614970
> 
> Atlantic cervo hobo


Chewy goodness


----------



## pbkey

MochaCake said:


> Chewy goodness


I love hugging it


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> I love hugging it


me too


----------



## diane278

Medium NLG veneta. It hasn't seen the light of day for several years. I'm so glad I hung onto it. (There were many times I considered letting it go, thinking I had moved on to other styles and doubting that I'd ever go back.)


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Medium NLG veneta. It hasn't seen the light of day for several years. I'm so glad I hung onto it. (There were many times I considered letting it go, thinking I had moved on to other styles and doubting that I'd ever go back.)



I think the Veneta hobo can do that. I had the same reaction with the tourmaline large Veneta.  I admit to not appreciating it like I do when I actually carry it.


----------



## clevercat

My first post in this sub forum...today's bag is my new-to-me, minty and untouched Baltic pleated Veneta. Gosh, it's lovely. I'm tempted to do the soup-can thing in order to break it in speedily - thoughts?


----------



## LouiseCPH

clevercat said:


> My first post in this sub forum...today's bag is my new-to-me, minty and untouched Baltic pleated Veneta. Gosh, it's lovely. I'm tempted to do the soup-can thing in order to break it in speedily - thoughts?
> View attachment 3615570



Welcome! Your bag certainly is lovely. I own the same model in a purple color, and it is one of my favourites. It is not yet as soft as other models - maybe because of the type of leather? I am not sure the soup cans would change anything, though.


----------



## clevercat

LouiseCPH said:


> Welcome! Your bag certainly is lovely. I own the same model in a purple color, and it is one of my favourites. It is not yet as soft as other models - maybe because of the type of leather? I am not sure the soup cans would change anything, though.



Thank you! I'm envious of your purple (currently watching one on eBay ). I'm very new to this brand, still learning but my goodness, the quality of these bags already has me hooked. I bought a Fortune Cookie a couple of weeks ago and it's just so, so soft and smooshy. This may be a very slippery slope...


----------



## V0N1B2

clevercat said:


> Thank you! I'm envious of your purple (currently watching one on eBay ). I'm very new to this brand, still learning but my goodness, the quality of these bags already has me hooked. I bought a Fortune Cookie a couple of weeks ago and it's just so, so soft and smooshy. This may be a very slippery slope...


Welcome to the intrecciato side, clevercat.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

clevercat said:


> My first post in this sub forum...today's bag is my new-to-me, minty and untouched Baltic pleated Veneta. Gosh, it's lovely. I'm tempted to do the soup-can thing in order to break it in speedily - thoughts?
> View attachment 3615570



Gorgeous! 

The Baltic Pleated is the only one I regret letting go [emoji24]


----------



## Phiomega

clevercat said:


> My first post in this sub forum...today's bag is my new-to-me, minty and untouched Baltic pleated Veneta. Gosh, it's lovely. I'm tempted to do the soup-can thing in order to break it in speedily - thoughts?
> View attachment 3615570



Very beautiful! The pleats give a nice touch...


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow for a weekend casual lunch with faded camo shorts and white t-shirt...


----------



## Kmora

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3615950
> 
> Irish pillow for a weekend casual lunch with faded camo shorts and white t-shirt...



Love it! Really really must find this bag pre-owned since the color is seasonal. It is such a beautiful perfect pop of green


----------



## Kmora

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3615950
> 
> Irish pillow for a weekend casual lunch with faded camo shorts and white t-shirt...





Kmora said:


> Love it! Really really must find this bag pre-owned since the color is seasonal. It is such a beautiful perfect pop of green



And the bag choice for St Patrick's day is quite obvious with this bag


----------



## Phiomega

Kmora said:


> And the bag choice for St Patrick's day is quite obvious with this bag



Indeed!

I was originally planning to buy a camel pillow, but saw this color and decided to 'bet' on it because the green is just so beautiful. And for a super bright, uncommon color bag, it has to be small so it is not overwhelming. I never regret the bet.... This Irish pillow looks very nice if I wear whites/dark combination...


----------



## clevercat

V0N1B2 said:


> Welcome to the intrecciato side, clevercat.



Thank you! I used it again today - I love that it's so understated and I also love the colour. Never had a blue bag before.


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3615950
> 
> Irish pillow for a weekend casual lunch with faded camo shorts and white t-shirt...


Liking all kinds of green more and more... yours has this feel-good vibe. Makes me happy just looking at your pillow.


----------



## Phiomega

MochaCake said:


> Liking all kinds of green more and more... yours has this feel-good vibe. Makes me happy just looking at your pillow.



Thank you for the nice message!


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento Iron.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Does dreaming of wearing count? Shoes arrived (as if by magic....) that match my Sloane bag - if only spring would also arrive, so I could wear both....

(And yes, they do match/complement each other - the photo shows the Ferro color much darker than reality - a BV cameleon!)


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.  I had two meetings at two different clients and needed a trusty hauler.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella is back!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Casual or dressy, she's so pretty! [emoji173]


----------



## MochaCake

DutchGirl007 said:


> Casual or dressy, she's so pretty! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618982


Yes, she is!


----------



## grietje

Barolo chain tote--or 'bellachute.'


----------



## Phiomega

Have not bring her out for some time...


----------



## Lara Madeleine

grietje said:


> Barolo chain tote--or 'bellachute.'


Which one?  Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry just to have to post this again... I just noticed this pretty little detail on the chain... I do love how BV pays attention to such details... and look at how Barolo color 'glows' in afternoon sun!


----------



## pbkey

Nero French flap in espresso Veneta, my first bv slg and bag


----------



## HereToLearn

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3620907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero French flap in espresso Veneta, my first bv slg and bag


What a beautiful shot to show the richness of the color of the bag!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3620834
> 
> Sorry just to have to post this again... I just noticed this pretty little detail on the chain... I do love how BV pays attention to such details... and look at how Barolo color 'glows' in afternoon sun!


I never get tired of looking at this beauty.


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo hobo and tourmaline disco. It is amazing how bv does colors.


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3622942
> 
> Atlantic cervo hobo and tourmaline disco. It is amazing how bv does colors.


Belissimo!!!


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3622942
> 
> Atlantic cervo hobo and tourmaline disco. It is amazing how bv does colors.



They are so beautiful. It is really tourmaline.


----------



## Phiomega

An amazingly functional bag with three compartments inside and another zipped compartment outside... also very roomy!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3623940
> 
> 
> An amazingly functional bag with three compartments inside and another zipped compartment outside... also very roomy!


Equally amazingly beautiful as well as functional...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> An amazingly functional bag with three compartments inside and another zipped compartment outside... also very roomy!



Barolo in Cervo looks amazing. I always enjoy seeing this one. Beautiful intrecciato and chain detail.


----------



## Phiomega

Just have to take this pic because Atlantic looks so beautiful with white flower at the background....


----------



## H’sKisses

Carmino Campana came out to play!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3625875
> 
> Just have to take this pic because Atlantic looks so beautiful with white flower at the background....


Your Bella is pretty and looks soft.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Just have to take this pic because Atlantic looks so beautiful with white flower at the background....



So beautiful and looking so soft. I am so tempted to take the plunge and try the style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Carmino Campana came out to play



Fiery beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> Your Bella is pretty and looks soft.





frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful and looking so soft. I am so tempted to take the plunge and try the style.



Thank you! Yes it is softening up very nicely and at the same time, not fully losing the structure that it can still stand by itself! 

@frenzied --- may not be a bad idea? [emoji12] if not mistaken, you like BV Cervo hobo. Bella is spacious, can be shoulder-carried in two style (two straps and one strap), work well for casual days. This is the bag I carried even for holiday with family! (Enabler [emoji599] alert)


----------



## grietje

I'm still carrying the Barolo Chain tote.  With the sun coming out and weather warming in Sacramento, it'll soon be time to retire this bag until the Fall.  In fact, I just checked the weather forecast and I see 75, 73, 77 and 75 degrees in the coming week> So, gosh, today might well be my last day.

But this means the sunny weather-oriented bags come out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> @frenzied --- may not be a bad idea? (Enabler [emoji599] alert)



You are right. I am enjoying my Cervo hobo a lot, also the Campana. I think open bags work brilliantly for me. I had tried on the Bella so many times at the boutique. I admired yours and Grietje's Bellas since the day you ladies got yours and subsequently the other ladies whom got them too. It just seems so easy to use. I am seriously thinking of taking the plunge with it, as I did with the Cervo and see whether it works out for me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Gladiola Sloane


----------



## ksuromax

Aurora Sloane


----------



## grietje

China red chain tote


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special veneta nero


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large aubergine veneta


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo hobo


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special veneta pouissin


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane - trying to capture the sparkle but failed terribly


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special veneta pouissin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628862



This is very nice. Great photo.


----------



## 6efox

Disco time [emoji445]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> WOC for weekend activities.



I have been looking at this ever since it came out. I noticed that the buttons were the same as with the disco bag. Do you find it easy to close or a little tricky like the disco? I can't help feeling that the chain might pull at the two sides with usage but I guess it is inevitable in terms of how it is designed. Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't help feeling that the chain might pull at the two sides with usage but I guess it is inevitable in terms of how it is designed. Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.



That's exactly what my SA's warning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's exactly what my SA's warning.


The downside of versatility, I guess. I had looked at many WOCs and I really like this one as it seems compact enough to use inside a bigger bag, as well as worn on one shoulder.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow and Moon Ardoise slipons


----------



## LLANeedle

I pulled out my safari Veneta last week since it's a great transitional color and we were having spring like weather.  Now we're under a blizzard watch....go figure.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> The downside of versatility, I guess. I had looked at many WOCs and I really like this one as it seems compact enough to use inside a bigger bag, as well as worn on one shoulder.



Yeah, I looked at the nappa one in nero and my SA strongly recommended against it.  She said the leather of the patterned one (one in red and the other one in blue/green) would be sturdier due to the print processed on the leather but still it wasn't designed to be carried too often and that they were more a wallet than a crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> still it wasn't designed to be carried too often and that they were more a wallet than a crossbody.



That is a real pity. The search continues. Thank you very much for sharing this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a real pity. The search continues. Thank you very much for sharing this.



Sorry I'm so late to this. The snaps are a lot easier than the disco because the leather and design is more structured. I honestly hadn't considered the concerns posted here and just inspected it for signs. So far nothing but it's not like I carry it all the time. I will admit when I do carry it, I often switch between cross body and handheld. It is a lovely design. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> So far nothing but it's not like I carry it all the time. Hope you find something that works for you.



Thank you for getting back to me. I truly appreciate it. [emoji4] I will most likely carry it by the chain frequently hence wear on the sides was the first thing that came to mind. It is great to hear that the snap buttons are easier to work with though. I did have to work around with the disco initially. 

I think I came full circle with the style that I know will work for me. [emoji6] The only thing left to think about now is color.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blue medium belly veneta


----------



## HereToLearn

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly veneta
> View attachment 3635296


Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing a picture!


----------



## LouiseCPH

HereToLearn said:


> Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing a picture!



It was definitely my pleasure [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly veneta
> View attachment 3635296



Can I ask which blue this is pease? Beautiful  [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Louliu71 said:


> Can I ask which blue this is pease? Beautiful  [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji4]. I believe it is 'Celeste' - the authenticity tag number for the color is 4171.


----------



## 6efox

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly veneta
> View attachment 3635296



Divine!


----------



## pbkey

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. I believe it is 'Celeste' - the authenticity tag number for the color is 4171.


Celeste is surely another bv chameleon - it looks different in every photo that I see and is a beautiful blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Blue medium belly veneta



I like how Celeste looks inky blue in your picture. It is beautiful. [emoji170]


----------



## CoastalCouture

Baby Olimpia in tourmaline.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ebano large convertible.


----------



## Phiomega

At Dubai airport...



Some of you know that I just got her in Austria. Am thinking of storing her until my birthday in mid April, as I treat it as early bday present. Let's see if I have enough will power!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Pleated veneta - with a little Gucci fluff [emoji4]


----------



## HereToLearn

Phiomega said:


> At Dubai airport...
> View attachment 3638001
> 
> 
> Some of you know that I just got her in Austria. Am thinking of storing her until my birthday in mid April, as I treat it as early bday present. Let's see if I have enough will power!


What color is your bag?  I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> At Dubai airport...
> View attachment 3638001
> 
> 
> Some of you know that I just got her in Austria. Am thinking of storing her until my birthday in mid April, as I treat it as early bday present. Let's see if I have enough will power!


Did you have any chance to walk around and check the DF???


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane and Nero French flap


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Did you have any chance to walk around and check the DF???



I did but I purposefully restrain myself because i have been rather generous to myself already this year [emoji12]... the Chanel there is amazing!


----------



## Phiomega

HereToLearn said:


> What color is your bag?  I love it!



It is Camel actually, but the lighting makes it a bit more pale in the picture...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I did but I purposefully restrain myself because i have been rather generous to myself already this year [emoji12]... the Chanel there is amazing!


I can't blame you.... 
when we travel we arrive with minimal spare time left for me, that's my DH plan to keep me away from temptation to prevent getting extra bags to lug during travels LOL
Are you finally back home?


----------



## HereToLearn

Phiomega said:


> It is Camel actually, but the lighting makes it a bit more pale in the picture...


I am always delighted how bv colors appear as chameleons, and therefore true outfit-enhancers.   I believe this fits so well with the non-logo, understated nature of the brand, Where the focus is on quiet quality. 
Thanks to all in this forum for enriching my knowledge base of bv and increasing my enjoyment of the brand. It is so difficult to find reviews outside of here.


----------



## annie9999

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ebano large convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637813



do you like the large?  i have the smaller one and love it- thinking of getting the large for travel-


----------



## GoStanford

My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359


Lovely!
I like the contrast with the grey! Just like Tomas designed with the NLG Brera Bag from Fall 2014 
(if the interior is gray - it looks like it in the pic)


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely!
> I like the contrast with the grey! Just like Tomas designed with the NLG Brera Bag from Fall 2014
> (if the interior is gray - it looks like it in the pic)


Thanks!  Car interior is gray, but bag interior is brown (I have it zipped up in the photo).  Also reminds me of the squared off Madras Sfumato bag in gray with blue trim, which I've seen online but never IRL.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  Car interior is gray, but bag interior is brown (I have it zipped up in the photo).  Also reminds me of the squared off Madras Sfumato bag in gray with blue trim, which I've seen online but never IRL.


Great minds think alike, doll


----------



## Buckeyemommy

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359



I love this blue!  I had the cervo hobo in it. Loved the color but not the style. Great find - glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## blueiris

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359



Looks like it has found a wonderful new home with you.  The color really pops in your car!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.



I like this blue! So vibrant and eye catching. I am glad you enjoy the large Veneta.


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359



'Love electric. I have the maxi electric minionde veneta. It's a great spring bag! Enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359


amazing blue!!!  wear it in the best of health!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Espresso Disco's first day out as WOC. Very happy that it is going to be my daily companion.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I can't blame you....
> when we travel we arrive with minimal spare time left for me, that's my DH plan to keep me away from temptation to prevent getting extra bags to lug during travels LOL
> Are you finally back home?



Hahaha.... your DH is wise 

Unfortunately (or fortunately) I do travel for work rather often and that is how my bag collection grows...

Yes I am finally back home --- Camel Veneta is safely stored until my birthday, i am testing my willpower!


----------



## Phiomega

GoStanford said:


> My new-to-me Electrique Large Veneta.  I was lucky to get this from a lovely BVette...now I see why many of you like the classic Veneta design so much.  It even makes my (normally a little messy) car look better!
> View attachment 3639359



Lovely blue! This is what can elevate a neutral combo of white shirts and light blue jeans....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hahaha.... your DH is wise
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) I do travel for work rather often and that is how my bag collection grows...
> 
> Yes I am finally back home --- Camel Veneta is safely stored until my birthday, i am testing my willpower!


 i tested mine with cervo hobo, got it in November but officially was 'allowed' to use it after i 'found' it under the xmas tree.... 
Will be looking forward to seeing the 'official release' lol


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne and ottone mini clutch


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3642069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse Montaigne and ottone mini clutch


eye candy shop


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rusty large belly veneta


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Rusty large belly veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642078


 Bella Belly


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Eclipse Montaigne and ottone mini clutch



What an eye catching combo! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Rusty large belly veneta



[emoji7] I like the pleats and the rounded bottom. I had been scouring and reading the threads on the large belly. [emoji6]


----------



## pbkey

LouiseCPH said:


> Rusty large belly veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642078


I am so tempted to get a belly and this is not helping


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Rusty large belly veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642078



This reminded me of when I first heard about BV --- one of my best friends raved about it and she is into this belly Veneta, in a lovely red brick color (don't know the official name). Hers is now beautifully broken in, and I always have soft spot for belly Veneta!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] I like the pleats and the rounded bottom. I had been scouring and reading the threads on the large belly. [emoji6]





pbkey said:


> I am so tempted to get a belly and this is not helping





Phiomega said:


> This reminded me of when I first heard about BV --- one of my best friends raved about it and she is into this belly Veneta, in a lovely red brick color (don't know the official name). Hers is now beautifully broken in, and I always have soft spot for belly Veneta!



This large belly is new to me, but I have had the medium for a while. I really like this model, both sizes. The pleats are beautiful, and the rounded corners make the bag a bit more roomy than the regular veneta.

I like to wear the large on my shoulder whereas the medium is better over the arm or handheld. It is true that the opening is quite small, which is more noticable on the large, but it doesn't bother me so far. Just really great, laid back yet elegant bags.....

(Not that I am enabling or anything....)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> (Not that I am enabling or anything....)



It is really nice to hear you like it. I have yet to see a belly irl but I really do like how it can fit more than the regular Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

China Blue big cervo hobo + slipons in Ardoise


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> China Blue big cervo hobo + slipons in Ardoise


Did you get a new bag in China Blue?  I didn't see this color in your lovely "Cervo wheel".


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> Did you get a new bag in China Blue?  I didn't see this color in your lovely "Cervo wheel".


It's not baseball, it's big hobo 
I just posted it in "action" thread
I got it last autumn


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> It's not baseball, it's big hobo
> I just posted it in "action" thread
> I got it last autumn


Thank you!


----------



## KY bag lady

Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.


----------



## ksuromax

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.


Happy birthday!!!! Many happy returns and enjoy your new baby!!!


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## grietje

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.



Happpppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## KY bag lady

grietje said:


> Happpppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Woo hoo!


Thank you are for the well wishes. I buy a new bag each year for my birthday.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

KY bag lady said:


> Thank you are for the well wishes. I buy a new bag each year for my birthday.



That sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday! 

Have a wonderful birthday and may your wishes come true.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday KY bag lady!


----------



## pbkey

M





KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.


Happy birthday ​


----------



## charlie_c

My favorite travel trios


----------



## Kharris332003

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.



Happy Birthday. What a great way to celebrate.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.


Happy Birthday! [emoji253]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Morning coffee run and trying out @buckeyemummy's technique of taking a bag-fie. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

KY bag lady said:


> Today is my birthday so I am carrying my new Barolo Baby Olympia.



Happy birthday!


----------



## LLANeedle

KY bag lady said:


> Thank you are for the well wishes. I buy a new bag each year for my birthday.


Happy Birthday KY bag lady.  A new bag each year sounds like a good way to celebrate.


----------



## Mousse

Wearing my new calvados double knot bracelet that I succumbed to at the South Coast Plaza boutique last night. The knot stack is growing...


----------



## grietje

Nero small Iron with chain from my Disco. Quick trip overnight to Tacoma WA for a funeral. : (


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Morning coffee run and trying out @buckeyemummy's technique of taking a bag-fie. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644018



Lol. Great shot!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ebano large convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637813



Still.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lol. Great shot!


I only realised... when taking the picture, how far away I need to position the camera to get a clear shot. The coffee barister shot me a strange look... Haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Quick trip overnight to Tacoma WA for a funeral. : (



[emoji17] my condolences...


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco with a Nero French flap within - happy to capture the blueness of tourmaline


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco with a Nero French flap within - happy to capture the blueness of tourmaline



Great shot of Tourmaline! It's such a beautiful blue. [emoji170]


----------



## HereToLearn

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ebano large convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637813


What a beautiful bag!! Thank you for the picture.  I've never seen how that style wears in.


----------



## HereToLearn

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great shot of Tourmaline! It's such a beautiful blue. [emoji170]


Absolutely.  That definitely puts me on the lookout for a Tourmaline bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HereToLearn said:


> Absolutely.  That definitely puts me on the lookout for a Tourmaline bag!


I'm joining you in the hunt! [emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Tourmaline is my favorite BV color!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My new-to-me Ardoise waxed calf Duo Hobo.  This is my new travel/bad weather bag. 

It stays on my shoulder. My laptop can fit in. It's safe enough to travel with it anywhere. It goes with everything and waxed calf is sturdy.  Just perfect!


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane


----------



## ksuromax

Black large Pillow


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My new-to-me Ardoise waxed calf Duo Hobo.  This is my new travel/bad weather bag.
> 
> It stays on my shoulder. My laptop can fit in. It's safe enough to travel with it anywhere. It goes with everything and waxed calf is sturdy.  Just perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3645877



I have never seen this style before. How does waxed calf feel? Congrats for your perfect black bag --- finding a perfect black bag is not easy!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> I have never seen this style before. How does waxed calf feel? Congrats for your perfect black bag --- finding a perfect black bag is not easy!



It's a very dark charcoal grey so it's softer than Nero but dark enough to go with almost everything and to hide any imperfections (not that it has any). 

It has 2 compartments. I would say the capacity is about double of that of the baseball hobo.  The compartments make it a good travel bag (even better than the beloved baseball hobo) because your belongings won't pile in one single bottomless pit.  My MacBook, iPad Air and my kindle can go in one compartment while my purse organizer can go in the other. 

Waxed calf feels like ... waxed. [emoji23] Not plastic-y st all.  It's still soft but not like the Cervo or nappa. Although it's pre-loved and 80% broken in, the level of stiffness is like the brand new nappa.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Teal Perlato Metal Cervo Lido


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Teal Perlato Metal Cervo Lido



This is a stunning bag. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's still soft but not like the Cervo or nappa. Although it's pre-loved and 80% broken in, the level of stiffness is like the brand new nappa.



I appreciate you sharing this as I had been wondering how calf feels and wears. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Teal Perlato Metal Cervo Lido
> 
> View attachment 3648289


This is the one to kill for!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Cabat in Rosso


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
Plus red lips


----------



## Lara Madeleine

ksuromax said:


> Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
> Plus red lips


Cool!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
> Plus red lips



That's how I tend to wear red--with a fair amount of black.  (Without the red lips though).
I don't have a red Hermes scarf but I do have an orange one (gosh, it's probably 10 years old now) that I like to wear with my Tangerine Bella.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
> Plus red lips



Perfect combo! The black dress made Rosso stands out.... [emoji106]!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
> Plus red lips



You look stunning and showcase the cabat so well. [emoji813]


----------



## Phiomega

Irish Pillow came out for a short grocery shopping yesterday! I just came back from a short vacation to my husband hometown where I carry my LV Noe and Miao LC because I know that it will be a messy trip (it was --- we spent time in wet markets, outdoor parks, swimming pools, etc). And I totally miss my BV, really happy to take Irish out yesterday!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Here's what i wore in day time, at the conference
> Plus red lips



My jaw just dropped!  Aack that is a-m-a-z-I-n-g![emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> And I totally miss my BV, really happy to take Irish out yesterday.



I totally get you. If I know it will be wet and grubby, I bring an LC out but each time I do that, I miss my BVs.


----------



## ksuromax

Lara Madeleine said:


> Cool!


thank you 



grietje said:


> That's how I tend to wear red--with a fair amount of black.  (Without the red lips though).
> I don't have a red Hermes scarf but I do have an orange one (gosh, it's probably 10 years old now) that I like to wear with my Tangerine Bella.


yes, always with black. 
Actually i just got the scarf, i kept in mind my cervo hobo in New Red, but it's a perfect coincidence and it goes well with the Cabat as well  
age is not that important, some HG colours can be about 50 years and are still very saught after 



Phiomega said:


> Perfect combo! The black dress made Rosso stands out.... [emoji106]!


thank you 



frenziedhandbag said:


> You look stunning and showcase the cabat so well. [emoji813]


thank you 



Buckeyemommy said:


> My jaw just dropped!  Aack that is a-m-a-z-I-n-g![emoji173]


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Irish Pillow came out for a short grocery shopping yesterday! I just came back from a short vacation to my husband hometown where I carry my LV Noe and Miao LC because I know that it will be a messy trip (it was --- we spent time in wet markets, outdoor parks, swimming pools, etc). And I totally miss my BV, really happy to take Irish out yesterday!
> View attachment 3649377


I do always miss my BVs, too!! 
And my Pillow in Vesuvio should make a perfect match with my Cabat in Rosso, and be my best partners in travels


----------



## LouiseCPH

Grey and grey and Ferro Sloane


----------



## HereToLearn

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3650070
> 
> Grey and grey and Ferro Sloane


Wow!  I love that bag, and the outfit co-ordinates perfectly.  The slouch is just beautiful and the color is stunning.
What size sloane do you have, LouiseCPH?


----------



## LouiseCPH

HereToLearn said:


> Wow!  I love that bag, and the outfit co-ordinates perfectly.  The slouch is just beautiful and the color is stunning.
> What size sloane do you have, LouiseCPH?



Thank you - I am very happy with it.

I think there is only one size of the Sloane - but perhaps someone else know differently? Mine is approx 38 x 15 x 25cm.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Yes, there's only one size for the Sloane.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I do always miss my BVs, too!!
> And my Pillow in Vesuvio should make a perfect match with my Cabat in Rosso, and be my best partners in travels



Sounds like a killer combo! That is what I also do with my pillow... except that because it is Irish green, I will need to plan my outfit accordingly on the destination [emoji12]


----------



## HereToLearn

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes, there's only one size for the Sloane.


How does the capacity of the sloane compare to a large veneta?  (Forgive me for getting off topic in this forum)


----------



## CoastalCouture

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Teal Perlato Metal Cervo Lido
> 
> View attachment 3648289



This one takes my breath away!


----------



## LouiseCPH

HereToLearn said:


> How does the capacity of the sloane compare to a large veneta?  (Forgive me for getting off topic in this forum)



The shape of the Sloane is different from the veneta - the bottom is rather wide, and with the open top, it feels like it can hold a bit more than the large veneta. At least the same amount of things does not affect the shape of the bag as much [emoji4]


----------



## HereToLearn

LouiseCPH said:


> The shape of the Sloane is a different - the bottom is rather wide, and with the open top, it feels like it can hold a bit more than the large veneta. At least the same amount of things does not affect the shape of the bag as much [emoji4]


Thank you so much, LouiseCPH.  I think you've just done some 'enabling'!!!


----------



## Phiomega

I was with my trusted Ebano Olympia yesterday, and my friend was with her belly Veneta (she does not know the color name). Her belly Veneta is the one that introduced me to the world of BV!


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Teal Perlato Metal Cervo Lido
> 
> View attachment 3648289



This bag is gorgeous 
I am drooling


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo hobo with tourmaline disco


----------



## LLANeedle

New Pyramid in Scala.......it was my second BV.


----------



## Phiomega

matching colors for church today... Barolo messenger with 'barolo' blouse and 'barolo' shoes (its TB!)


----------



## ksuromax

Large Cabat in Rosso


----------



## Buckeyemommy

East west bag in blue from Orlando outlet.


----------



## ksuromax

Going to work


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> Going to work


Wow!  Stunning shade !  Beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> Wow!  Stunning shade !  Beautiful bag!


thank you


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Going to work


Looks amazing!


----------



## grietje

Pale Karung Cabat with LV innards (SLGS). I like how the monogram looks with the skin.


----------



## baglici0us

Copper Rame Large Veneta (New to me!)





Question - does anyone know if it's normal that the pocket isn't lined in the same suede as the rest of the bag?


----------



## Mousse

Torcello 18K gold stack with Argento and Calvados double knot bracelets. The metallics play well with the Torcello gold treatment.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

baglici0us said:


> Copper Rame Large Veneta (New to me!)
> 
> Question - does anyone know if it's normal that the pocket isn't lined in the same suede as the rest of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 3659322



I have had a few bags that have fabric zipped pocket.


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks! My rete tote has suede pockets, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Atlantic cervo for weekend outings.


----------



## HereToLearn

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic cervo for weekend outings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660443


Beautiful!


----------



## GoStanford

My first time attaching a photo within the app in a while.  A little new goodie to contrast with my Electrique blue bag!  From a lovely forum member.  Thank you for parting with this!


----------



## 24601

Nero convertible tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HereToLearn said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. I am really enjoying it and like everything about it. Lightweight, spacious, hangs well and sturdy (yet soft). Oh... and its richness in terms of leather and color.


----------



## ksuromax

Follow me....


----------



## grietje

Nero iron with disco chain for IKEA run and other errands


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Nero iron with disco chain for IKEA run and other errands


I like how you made the iron even more versatile by using it with the disco chain.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic cervo for weekend outings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660443



Love both the cervo and the G-shock watch --- I also love the combo of G-shock and BV!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love both the cervo and the G-shock watch --- I also love the combo of G-shock and BV!


Thank you! I love this combo too. I have a few G-shocks but this is my favourite as it is in denim print and goes with everything I wear. Matches well with Atlantic too. [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

24601 said:


> Nero convertible tote



Love this style.


----------



## Phiomega

24601 said:


> Nero convertible tote



You make me think of a black BV... I am not a black bag fans and usually don't look twice on black bags, but the details here are so nice (e.g. The intrecciato on the handle) that it accentuate black with edge... and I love how you wear it --- your vest is TDF! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> the details here are so nice (e.g. The intrecciato on the handle) that it accentuate black with edge..



Aside from LC, I don't own any other black bags but I think BV intrecciato makes black look very appealing. I'm torn between getting a small Iron in Nero or Atlantic. [emoji28]


----------



## HereToLearn

24601 said:


> Nero convertible tote


Wow.  The richness of the color and the subtle slouch of the bag make for a gorgeous combination. I'm drooling right now!


----------



## 24601

Thank you @Phiomega @frenziedhandbag @HereToLearn for sharing my love with the this black beauty  I fall in love with her again & again whenever in see the woven detail on body of the bag, handle, handle base, and even the tiny detail on metalware. ::sign::


----------



## grietje

Mink small Olympia for a day out with my mother on her birthday.


----------



## ksuromax

Again cervo hobo in Peacock, loooove this texture and deep blue colour


----------



## grietje

Back to the Pale Karung Cabat.  Slinky is loaded up today!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Since we are finally having a hint of spring today, I'm taking out the Colonial Montaigne!


----------



## Phiomega

This baby has not been out for some time because I have been traveling a lot ...


Love how it brings accent to my otherwise beige/camel/brown outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

And Atlantic Bella for today as I am making a 1-day trip to Singapore... I realized that I always automatically reach for this bag whenever I travel...


----------



## diane278

My beloved Peltro cabat.


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

Gainsboro Oro Metal Mesh Yarn Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

PleasantBagaholic said:


> Gainsboro Oro Metal Mesh Yarn Cabat
> View attachment 3664798


Gosh.... what a stunner!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

PleasantBagaholic said:


> Gainsboro Oro Metal Mesh Yarn Cabat



Oh my, this took my breath away. What a stunning piece!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love how it brings accent to my otherwise beige/camel/brown outfit!



I adore how camel brings out the best in China Red. Just beautiful! 



Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Bella



Atlantic in the Bella is absolutely gorgeous. Have a smooth day in SG.


----------



## Phiomega

Most of you know I got this Camel Veneta about a month ago 'accidentally' on a trip to Austria. I only carried it once on the way back, and kept it in its dust bag for a month because it is actually my early birthday present. So I had to resist the temptation for a month --- I almost failed few times... so hard but I managed to do it! 

The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Most of you know I got this Camel Veneta about a month ago 'accidentally' on a trip to Austria. I only carried it once on the way back, and kept it in its dust bag for a month because it is actually my early birthday present. So I had to resist the temptation for a month --- I almost failed few times... so hard but I managed to do it!
> 
> The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch!
> View attachment 3668133



Happy birthday!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Most of you know I got this Camel Veneta about a month ago 'accidentally' on a trip to Austria. I only carried it once on the way back, and kept it in its dust bag for a month because it is actually my early birthday present. So I had to resist the temptation for a month --- I almost failed few times... so hard but I managed to do it!
> 
> The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch!
> View attachment 3668133



Very nice outfit (and present) - happy birthday!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Most of you know I got this Camel Veneta about a month ago 'accidentally' on a trip to Austria. I only carried it once on the way back, and kept it in its dust bag for a month because it is actually my early birthday present. So I had to resist the temptation for a month --- I almost failed few times... so hard but I managed to do it!
> 
> The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch!
> View attachment 3668133



Enjoy your big day [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch



Happy Birthday Phio! [emoji253] Cheers to good health and happiness in life.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Most of you know I got this Camel Veneta about a month ago 'accidentally' on a trip to Austria. I only carried it once on the way back, and kept it in its dust bag for a month because it is actually my early birthday present. So I had to resist the temptation for a month --- I almost failed few times... so hard but I managed to do it!
> 
> The day has come -- this is it... Camel Veneta with my birthday outfit for a relax birthday lunch!
> View attachment 3668133


Happy Birthday!!!!!! 
Enjoy your day and your fab bag!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Happy birthday!





LouiseCPH said:


> Very nice outfit (and present) - happy birthday!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Enjoy your big day [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Birthday Phio! [emoji253] Cheers to good health and happiness in life.





ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> Enjoy your day and your fab bag!!!!



Thank you Diane, Louise, BV_LC_poodle, frenzied, and ksuromax! Cheers! 

Very happy to be part of this group!


----------



## BookerMoose

A day late but better late than never - Happy Birthday and enjoy your Camel!


----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow


----------



## Phiomega

BookerMoose said:


> A day late but better late than never - Happy Birthday and enjoy your Camel!



Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

On my way from SJC to PDX with my Argento pillow and a bunch of BV SLGs. Wearing my Byzantine drop earrings to keep with my purple theme.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> On my way from SJC to PDX with my Argento pillow and a bunch of BV SLGs. Wearing my Byzantine drop earrings to keep with my purple theme.
> View attachment 3669702


 Metallic gray & purple.....you can't go wrong with that combination!


----------



## Phiomega

View attachment 3670193

I love how camel looks with my red LV wallet.... 
I am also surprised how easy Veneta is to wear, it feels like it weighs nothing given the design, not difficult to get things in and out (I keep the zipper half open), and the flat shape is deceiving as it actually fits a lot without looking bulky. I now understand the Veneta craze....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3670193
> 
> I love how camel looks with my red LV wallet....
> I am also surprised how easy Veneta is to wear, it feels like it weighs nothing given the design, not difficult to get things in and out (I keep the zipper half open), and the flat shape is deceiving as it actually fits a lot without looking bulky. I now understand the Veneta craze....


My Toscana is loaded and ready for tomorrow  
It's a fab bag, isn't it?


----------



## Phiomega

Yes, absolutely a fabulous bag, never really appreciate it until I use it!
Your Toscana is really a special color --- you know I had tough time deciding between camel and Toscana!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Metallic gray & purple.....you can't go wrong with that combination!



For sure. I just bought a gray umbrella in PDX.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana (and TOD's pumps)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana (and TOD's pumps)


I know I shouldn't describe Toscana like this but it looks so delicious...like caramel. [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know I shouldn't describe Toscana like this but it looks so delicious...like caramel. [emoji175]


it absolutely does
i call it toffee


----------



## grietje

China red chain tote.  After shying away from red for so long, I'm really liking this bag.


----------



## diane278

None. A "staying at home" day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibbed Espresso Disco out of Atantic Cervo Hobo for a quick lunchdate with a sweet friend.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> China red chain tote.  After shying away from red for so long, I'm really liking this bag.



It is a really a nice red, isn't it? It is my go to bag on days when I need extra energy...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> China red chain tote.





Phiomega said:


> ...



I tried on the medium chain tote... and the Bella (I know... again) in Glicine today and found I really like the chain tote. Despite being an open tote in a way, I really like how the magnetic closures on both sides ensure the bag is secure. The straps are comfortable on my shoulder and I like how it looked on me. The size is just right too. From web pictures, I thought it looked like a dressier bag but color plays a part too, I guess. Lots of space within and I like the zipped compartment in the centre where a wallet can slip into.


----------



## ksuromax

She is such an easy bag... i never thought i would love the brown as much i do this one!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I tried on the medium chain tote... and the Bella (I know... again) in Glicine today and found I really like the chain tote. Despite being an open tote in a way, I really like how the magnetic closures on both sides ensure the bag is secure. The straps are comfortable on my shoulder and I like how it looked on me. The size is just right too. From web pictures, I thought it looked like a dressier bag but color plays a part too, I guess. Lots of space within and I like the zipped compartment in the centre where a wallet can slip into.



I can see why you Like the chain tote! For me it is indeed a dressier bag especially because of the chain and the shape. Like my Olympia, I used it when I want to bring a formal/elegant element to my outfit. It is also a very functional bag --- like you, I like the zipped compartment in the center because that's where it is safe but easy to get your wallet! 

Compared to Bella, it is easier to get things in and out because Bella's strap design make it hard to get things out when you have both straps pulled together. But Bella does have a bit more casual vibe to it, which is why I ended up bringing her around for vacation trips also.

So what's it gonna be? [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Took my new camel Veneta for a 2 days domestic trip to another city, because it is so easy to wear... here she is at various stage of the trip, including when I wore her for a dinner with my extended family yesterday...
I carried a dust bag at all time because I am so paranoid about the light color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> So what's it gonna be?



I have always liked bags with chains. It just lends a touch of elegance and elevates a look. For my lifestyle, I will like this bag to complement my daily casual outfits, while at the same time sync with a dressier outfit when the occasion arise. I definitely can picture your China Red tote with a black dress and heels or with a neutral palette like how you had shared. I hope I am not sounding greedy here but I trust BV to be truly versatile. [emoji5] The challenge for me is choice of color. Nero is safe and goes with everything but I do think Nero leans more towards elegance than casual. Glicine is beautiful but a light color that I am not accustomed to. 

I think I like the broken-in Bella more. When trying it brand new, the shoulder straps are challenging. I like the casual vibe about this bag. Perhaps I will try one preloved instead. 

So, which one? 

Ideally... both! [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Took my new camel Veneta.



It looks wonderful on you! Hope you enjoyed your time with family on this trip. I will be equally jittery with a light colored bag.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat. I had an absolute sh**-ton to carry today!


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glicine is beautiful but a light color that I am not accustomed to.
> I think I like the broken-in Bella more. When trying it brand new, the shoulder straps are challenging. I like the casual vibe about this bag. Perhaps I will try one preloved instead.



I didn't think of the Glicine as a light shade.  I mean it's lighter than Nero of course, but for me, it seemed more neutral than anything else.
The Bella is down right awkward brand new.  That's one where you definitely hang the bag for a few days right after purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> but for me, it seemed more neutral than anything else.
> The Bella is down right awkward brand new.  That's one where you definitely hang the bag for a few days right after purchase.



Indeed, definitely not as light as Mink or New Sand but perhaps light in terms of  what I am used to. [emoji5] I do not own a neutral colored bag as yet, hence very drawn to Glicine.

If I do get the Bella brand new, I will be sure to leave it hanging with soup cans.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop


----------



## grietje

I'm taking the day off and in jeans and a tee.  The Air Force blue floral little bag is joining me as I enjoy a sunny afternoon


----------



## grietje

Traveling to LA for the weekend. Nero Cabat for hauling with the small Mink Olimpia for running around.

I am cheating with a Gucci bengal WOC for my evening bag.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Traveling to LA for the weekend. Nero Cabat for hauling with the small Mink Olimpia for running around.
> 
> I am cheating with a Gucci bengal WOC for my evening bag.



What a powerful trio! Grietje, I wish you post more pic of the beauties!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> the small Mink Olimpia for running around.



How are you liking it thus far? 
Wishing you fun times in LA!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monalisa medium Campana for the weekend. One strap kept falling and I kept crossing it back again onto the shoulder. I am wondering whether the color is working its magic on me. The usual me surely would had been annoyed.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa medium Campana for the weekend. One strap kept falling and I kept crossing it back again onto the shoulder. I am wondering whether the color is working its magic on me. The usual me surely would had been annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676295
> View attachment 3676296



It surely is the magic of the color and can't blame you --- it is magical! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

It is a pastel-toned day for church... a baby pink blouse, white jeans, camel sandals, and of course... camel Veneta! I love how this pic shows the beautiful braids on the handle...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It surely is the magic of the color and can't blame you --- it is magical!



[emoji4] Thank you. BV is a color magician. [emoji171]
I just noticed that Monalisa is showing two different hues under different lighting.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> How are you liking it thus far?
> Wishing you fun times in LA!



Mink is a good color for spring and lighter shades and fabrics one might wear. And the proportion of the small is terrific for running around. Holds more than the Disco and wears a bit more substantial but still very easy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Holds more than the Disco and wears a bit more substantial but still very easy.



I am glad you are liking it. The fact that it is a gift from DH makes it even more special.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love how this pic shows the beautiful braids on the handle..



I adore a pink and white combo, one that I rarely wear but makes me feel fresh when I do wear it. Your camel Veneta is the perfect finishing touch to this outfit.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline ayers disco.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Nero Olimpia - sorry, still, can't upload photos [emoji45]


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> Nero Olimpia - sorry, still, can't upload photos [emoji45]


If you're uploading from your phone or iPad, try taking a screenshot of your picture, then crop it and see if you can upload it that way. It might make the file smaller or be less resolution or something techie (that I know nothing about) like that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Nero Olimpia



I'm sorry you can't upload pictures. Have you tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling again? I tried a long time ago and it worked for me. Hope you are liking the Olimpia.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Doing a quick grocery run with Espresso Disco.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.  It's grey and raining in Sacramento today.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat.  It's grey and raining in Sacramento today.


 You know what would be perfect for when the rain clears up?   The new Lido.  And I could become its adoptive mother someday......


----------



## LouiseCPH

Finally! I deleted the app and installed it again, and now I am back! Thank you all for advice on how to start posting photos again [emoji4]

Meanwhile I have worn my lovely Olimpia first style (thank you Phiomega for that expression - much better than old style!) several times. 

Long story short: I loved! 

It's big enough to wear for work, with room for my kindle and my iPad mini if I wanted to. But it is not so large as to overwhelm me (I am 160 cm), mostly due to the fact that it sits so high under the arm. This is the medium, I think that if I were to buy the second (cross body) style, I would have to go for the small or baby size, but this way it works very well for me.


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3679969
> 
> View attachment 3679970
> 
> View attachment 3679971
> View attachment 3679972
> 
> 
> Finally! I deleted the app and installed it again, and now I am back! Thank you all for advice on how to start posting photos again [emoji4]
> 
> Meanwhile I have worn my lovely Olimpia first style (thank you Phiomega for that expression - much better than old style!) several times.
> 
> Long story short: I loved!
> 
> It's big enough to wear for work, with room for my kindle and my iPad mini if I wanted to. But it is not so large as to overwhelm me (I am 160 cm), mostly due to the fact that it sits so high under the arm. This is the medium, I think that if I were to buy the second (cross body) style, I would have to go for the small or baby size, but this way it works very well for me.


Your photos are well worth waiting for! Your  Olimpia looks fabulous on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Long story short: I loved!



Yay! Welcome back, and you know we all love to see pictures. The Olimpia looks fabulous on you and I like that you can still wear it over a coat. It is such an elegant bag.


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Your photos are well worth waiting for! Your  Olimpia looks fabulous on you!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Welcome back, and you know we all love to see pictures. The Olimpia looks fabulous on you and I like that you can still wear it over a coat. It is such an elegant bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally! I deleted the app and installed it again, and now I am back! Thank you all for advice on how to start posting photos again [emoji4]
> 
> Meanwhile I have worn my lovely Olimpia first style (thank you Phiomega for that expression - much better than old style!) several times.
> 
> Long story short: I loved!
> 
> It's big enough to wear for work, with room for my kindle and my iPad mini if I wanted to. But it is not so large as to overwhelm me (I am 160 cm), mostly due to the fact that it sits so high under the arm. This is the medium, I think that if I were to buy the second (cross body) style, I would have to go for the small or baby size, but this way it works very well for me.



Bag twin!! Isn't she lovely? I love the length of the strap for this size; although I did experiment with longer strap too... [emoji106]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Bag twin!! Isn't she lovely? I love the length of the strap for this size; although I did experiment with longer strap too... [emoji106]



Exactly - love it!


----------



## GoStanford

Coming from a checkup - this is my lovely passenger!  Not a perfect match for my water bottle but a close cousin.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 3682090
> 
> 
> Coming from a checkup - this is my lovely passenger!  Not a perfect match for my water bottle but a close cousin.



Really great photo!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 3682090
> 
> 
> Coming from a checkup - this is my lovely passenger!  Not a perfect match for my water bottle but a close cousin.


Mmmm  is that a Tangerine Cervo Hobo? I loved that colour!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 3682090
> 
> 
> Coming from a checkup - this is my lovely passenger!  Not a perfect match for my water bottle but a close cousin.


Gorgeous colour!!!! looks like new Geranium in my screen...


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Mmmm  is that a Tangerine Cervo Hobo? I loved that colour!



You know, I'm not sure, and I rely on all of you to tell me - this is the one that was authenticated here.  I was really lucky to find it and at a great price.  In bright light it looks tangerine and indoors it looks more red.  I am so grateful to the authenticators here!


----------



## V0N1B2

Okay, well hopefully you'll bring it to the meetup in September, yeah?


----------



## GoStanford

Ok - question time.  After a day carrying this Cervo around, I just can't get it to stay on my shoulder for a long time.  I do have sloped shoulders and I end up hitching one up to hold the bag, which I figure can't be good long term.  Suggestions?  Is there a way to train the ridge of material under the handle to help somehow?


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Ok - question time.  After a day carrying this Cervo around, I just can't get it to stay on my shoulder for a long time.  I do have sloped shoulders and I end up hitching one up to hold the bag, which I figure can't be good long term.  Suggestions?  Is there a way to train the ridge of material under the handle to help somehow?


Ah, I feel for you. This is the one bag I've never had any trouble with staying on my shoulder; in fact, I thought the wide strap was a great contributor to that.  And you are right: Hitching one shoulder up is a sure-fire way to get in physical trouble. I'm assuming you haven't had a Cervo hobo before?


----------



## ksuromax

One of the most comfortable handles i ever experienced, 
maybe leather got polished with time and slides off your top? 
Try to wear it on the vest, preferably jeans, to make a non-slippery surface and see if you feel more comfortable?


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> I'm assuming you haven't had a Cervo hobo before?


Correct - I've tried one before in the store, and had ordered one before but returned it.  This is the first time I've had one to carry around all day with my stuff and really play with how it sits over the course of a day.  Still really enjoying the color and the softness of the interior, and the relative compactness of the bag despite all it can hold.


----------



## LLANeedle

GoStanford said:


> Ok - question time.  After a day carrying this Cervo around, I just can't get it to stay on my shoulder for a long time.  I do have sloped shoulders and I end up hitching one up to hold the bag, which I figure can't be good long term.  Suggestions?  Is there a way to train the ridge of material under the handle to help somehow?


Mine never stayed on my shoulder so I parted with it.  I'm having the same problem with the loop Cervo.  Good luck!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> Ok - question time.  After a day carrying this Cervo around, I just can't get it to stay on my shoulder for a long time.  I do have sloped shoulders and I end up hitching one up to hold the bag, which I figure can't be good long term.  Suggestions?  Is there a way to train the ridge of material under the handle to help somehow?



I had problem with one of mine but it's improving. It seems to me that the used ones has molded to the shape of the previous owner's shoulder. I carried it at home with a few canned food for a few times. After some training, it started to stay on nicely. 

The Cervo loops always behave well.


----------



## diane278

American Gigolo clutch


----------



## lynnlove

dolphingirl said:


> My toss and go everyday bag.....ebano Veneta.


me too


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat. It goes better with my patterned dress. Slinky would have been a bit 'too much going on."


----------



## Mousse

Just packed up the Argento pillow and matching L-zip wallet for a biz trip to Laguna Beach Tuesday thru Thursday.


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne . Looks slightly oarangey due to setting sun


----------



## BookerMoose

Always love a Montaigne shot - thanks for the eye candy!  Rainy here today so just carrying my old standby Nero Montaigne.  It would really be nice for us to finally have some nice spring weather so that I can get some bright colours out!


----------



## grietje

Pale Karung Cabat.  I foresee Slinky getting a workout over the next week or so.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana out to play! I have not brought her out for a while and really missing her. She is always a perfect casual weekend bag... I love how she looks agains my orange pillow...


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline Ayer Disco. My go to bag for soccer weekends.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Took my new slip-on loafers out today [emoji7]


----------



## pbkey

Still eclipse Montaigne with a peekaboo by Nero French flap. Hope folks not getting tired of similar shots - I love the redness of eclipse


----------



## Phiomega

preppyboy8671 said:


> Took my new slip-on loafers out today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3690970



Love the black and white BV.... great to elevate your casual outfits!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Took my new slip-on loafers out today



Chic look! 



pbkey said:


> Hope folks not getting tired of similar shots



Of course not. It is always lovely to see a BV or two or more. [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

The Nero disco has been serving me well in the evenings in New Orleans.


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> Still eclipse Montaigne with a peekaboo by Nero French flap. Hope folks not getting tired of similar shots - I love the redness of eclipse
> View attachment 3691008



Your photos are lovely. Keep 'em coming.....


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Watteau maxi.

Love all the pictures!


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane and tourmaline disco. The ferro Nappa Umbria leather is so beautiful (and wonderful to touch)


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta.... continue to love this bag!!!


----------



## grietje

Vesuvio Cabat. Slinky needed a break.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Vesuvio Cabat. Slinky needed a break.


OMG! You have a Cabat in Vesuvio??? How could i have missed it???


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Vesuvio Cabat. Slinky needed a break.





ksuromax said:


> OMG! You have a Cabat in Vesuvio??? How could i have missed it???



Do tell, Griet!  I'm thinking this *was* the reveal in fine stealth-mode tradition!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Vesuvio Cabat. Slinky needed a break.



What a lovely pop of color for your collection. It will work well with your wardrobe.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> OMG! You have a Cabat in Vesuvio??? How could i have missed it???


I found it one morning at 6:00am and snapped it right up.  A gently used outstanding find.



indiaink said:


> Do tell, Griet!  I'm thinking this *was* the reveal in fine stealth-mode tradition!


A bit cheeky of me, I know.



Mousse said:


> What a lovely pop of color for your collection. It will work well with your wardrobe.


I half picked it up for you--just in case--knowing you've been looking for red.  Better to have not let this one get away.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Vesuvio Cabat. Slinky needed a break.



Nice choice!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I found it one morning at 6:00am and snapped it right up.  A gently used outstanding find.
> Better to have not let this one get away.


100% 
i saw it once in Dubai Mall boutique in the window display.... geeezzzz.... that was the first moment i knew i need one...
and i could not get it out of my head... for all this time it was there, somewhere at the back of my mind.... probably, subconsciously i knew WHAT i was looking and waiting for... so when i saw my Rosso, i didn't think twice 
i tried it on aleady for my travel in July together with Vesuvio Pillow, they work perfectly well together!
so, yes, i totally understand and i am happy for you, but we need pictures!!!!!!  please, please, please!!!!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> ... so when i saw my Rosso, i didn't think twice
> i tried it on aleady for my travel in July together with Vesuvio Pillow...


How would you describe Vesuvio in relation Rosso and I believe you have China red too?  Do you have a Fever Cervo hobo also?  I keep thinking the Vesuvio is close to Fever. And I'm trying to describe how much orange Vesuvio has.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> How would you describe Vesuvio in relation Rosso and I believe you have China red too?  Do you have a Fever Cervo hobo also?  I keep thinking the Vesuvio is close to Fever. And I'm trying to describe how much orange Vesuvio has.


In the sense of orange i'd say Vesuvio has it most
i have cervo hobo in New Red 2013, i went for it just because it was 4 years younger than Fever and had no any signs of wear, while colour is almost full twin of Fever
Rosso (vs. Vesuvio) is true red
china red is a few tones darker
do you want comparison shots?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> How would you describe Vesuvio in relation Rosso and I believe you have China red too?  Do you have a Fever Cervo hobo also?  I keep thinking the Vesuvio is close to Fever. And I'm trying to describe how much orange Vesuvio has.


china red - Heintz ketchup
Rosso - ripe tomato
Vesuvio - Tabasco
hope it helps


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> ...do you want comparison shots?



That'd be super helpful!


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco



Between you and @frenziedhandbag, I seriously got tempted by disco over time. Keep on thinking that it does not fit my lifestyle because of its size but it is so pretty and maybe this is good 'bag within bag'!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> That'd be super helpful!


Here's one, and i will add more close ups in the comparison thread 
I added H classic orange for the idea of how far/close to orange are these reds


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Between you and @frenziedhandbag, I seriously got tempted by disco over time. Keep on thinking that it does not fit my lifestyle because of its size but it is so pretty and maybe this is good 'bag within bag'!


I love my disco but I would suggest to think about how u want to use the disco even if it is bag within bag e.g. It is important to me that I can carry my wallet as is without taking out notes/cards and it is fortunate my French flap can fit in the disco bag. My Friend who also has the disco could not fit her continental wallet so she finds it a hassle. Additionally, it is Nappa so the back of the bag has deform slightly though not obvious when worn. Lastly, as frenziedhandbag pointed out in a separate thread, the snap buttons are not easy to close. Hope these help you to assess better.


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> I love my disco but I would suggest to think about how u want to use the disco even if it is bag within bag e.g. It is important to me that I can carry my wallet as is without taking out notes/cards and it is fortunate my French flap can fit in the disco bag. My Friend who also has the disco could not fit her continental wallet so she finds it a hassle. Additionally, it is Nappa so the back of the bag has deform slightly though not obvious when worn. Lastly, as frenziedhandbag pointed out in a separate thread, the snap buttons are not easy to close. Hope these help you to assess better.



Thank you for the honest assessment! Very helpful!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Here's one, and i will add more close ups in the comparison thread
> I added H classic orange for the idea of how far/close to orange are these reds


Can you list the color names for this red comparison from top to bottom, please? Thank you so much, this is (and will be) very helpful. There is always conversation about shades of red here.


----------



## indiaink

I am an idiot, I just saw your post in the reference thread. Please forgive. Here is the link:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-color-comparison.552043/page-6#post-31331203



indiaink said:


> Can you list the color names for this red comparison from top to bottom, please? Thank you so much, this is (and will be) very helpful. There is always conversation about shades of red here.
> 
> View attachment 3695501


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I seriously got tempted by disco over time. Keep on thinking that it does not fit my lifestyle because of its size but it is so pretty and maybe this is good 'bag within bag'!



I agree with pbkey that one needs to find a purpose for this bag, so that it is useful. I find it so versatile and functional for me, especially during outings with kids. Even with shorts, I find it ties in with the casual look. I do have bewildered friends however, whom cannot fathom this bag when I wear it for dinner with them. They felt it is way too small. I am seeing this bag a lot on the resale market in my country, a lot listed as brand new. I can imagine that perhaps the owner felt the snap buttons too frustrating or the capacity much too small. Being the rational you, I trust you know what works for your lifestyle and how this bag might fit a gap in your collection or not.  [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I am an idiot, I just saw your post in the reference thread. Please forgive. Here is the link:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-color-comparison.552043/page-6#post-31331203


Lol sorry, i should have mentioned them here as well!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Here's one, and i will add more close ups in the comparison thread



I am surprised how Vesuvio drew me in straight away and I am not even an orange girl. [emoji33]


----------



## bagloverismeme

Wearing this today. My soon gonna be vintage favourite bottega ball bag


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> OMG! You have a Cabat in Vesuvio??? How could i have missed it???



Lol. I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Brunito rete tote


----------



## MochaCake

Brunito pillow


----------



## ksuromax

Friday brunch  happy blue


----------



## Phiomega

China Red for work today... I love the middle compartment --- perfect for my iPhone 6S and I don't need to dig my bag to find my phone!


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo - looking purplish here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue


BV blues are so pretty! 



Phiomega said:


> China Red for work today.



I need to run away from your Chain Tote, it is tempting me... especially after seeing the new color Denim online. [emoji28] 



pbkey said:


> Atlantic cervo - looking purplish here



Bag twins! My fav color and leather!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3697268
> 
> Atlantic cervo - looking purplish here


Yuuummmmmm!!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3696619
> 
> China Red for work today... I love the middle compartment --- perfect for my iPhone 6S and I don't need to dig my bag to find my phone!



[emoji173]️ this color.


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo and tourmaline disco in child seat


----------



## LLANeedle

Miss Barcelona, aka PO cabat, went to brunch yesterday.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Not carrying but wearing. Argento espadrilles.


----------



## grietje

Mink small Olimpia as I'm playing tour guide for German relatives today.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 3699248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Barcelona, aka PO cabat, went to brunch yesterday.


Dreamy....


----------



## jburgh

My smallish lizard intrecciato tote....don't know the name, but I think it has one.  It is on the older side.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 3699248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Barcelona, aka PO cabat, went to brunch yesterday.



Gorgeous


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Heavy downpour but errands need to be run so Espresso Disco it is. It had gotten so soft that the flap cover stays down even if I do not snap it shut. Yay to even easier access.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Heavy downpour but errands need to be run so Espresso Disco it is. It had gotten so soft that the flap cover stays down even if I do not snap it shut. Yay to even easier access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700089


All of this disco talk lately has me intrigued...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> All of this disco talk lately has me intrigued...


[emoji5] It is truly a nifty 007 bag.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> All of this disco talk lately has me intrigued...


Too small for us, hobo gals... i am admiring from afar...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special veneta, Poissin


----------



## Phiomega

It was that 10' moment in the morning where you are just enjoying what you have to energize you for the day --- coffee, croissant, iPad, and red china BV!


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3700574
> 
> It was that 10' moment in the morning where you are just enjoying what you have to energize you for the day --- coffee, croissant, iPad, and red china BV!


Love this photo - just the tidiest image with everything you'd need.


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji5] It is truly a nifty 007 bag.


Totally appropriate nickname for the Disco!  (And, I love James Bond.) At first, I was unsure of the utility of the zippered compartment on the bottom...now I find it very useful for my keys or sunglasses. I will call my Toscana Disco the "007 bag" from now on, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3700488
> 
> Large special veneta, Poissin


Gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3700574
> 
> It was that 10' moment in the morning where you are just enjoying what you have to energize you for the day --- coffee, croissant, iPad, and red china BV!


Your tote looks better and better every time you post pics of her. So tempted to get something in China red now.


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Large  Cabat in Rosso


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3700488
> 
> Large special veneta, Poissin


Beauty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> where you are just enjoying what you have to energize you for the day



The perfect start. [emoji106] I love this picture with my favourite things within, BV and coffee.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> I will call my Toscana Disco the "007 bag" from now on, lol.



A fellow BVette named it 007 and somehow the name stuck when I got mine eventually. I had a friend whom was so intrigued with the bag when I turned it upside down to retrieve my phone. She then demanded it from me for 'inspection'. I never thought of fitting my raybans within. Shall give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Your tote looks better and better every time you post pics of her. So tempted to get something in China red now.



Phiomega tempts me each time she posts her Chain Tote. I like the way it had softened.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

My new Espresso Maxi


----------



## ksuromax

YellowLabKiss said:


> My new Espresso Maxi
> 
> View attachment 3701469


Endless indulgence....


----------



## diane278

NLG parachute


----------



## indiaink

Duchesse Cervo Hobo (finally got over my fear of getting any marks on her a few months ago and she came out on St. Patrick's Day)  She's had a lot of compliments, as you can't ignore the color, for sure!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Endless indulgence....



Is that a pretty heavy load?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Duchesse Cervo Hobo (finally got over my fear of getting any marks on her a few months ago and she came out on St. Patrick's Day)  She's had a lot of compliments, as you can't ignore the color, for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3701636


OMG... she is stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

YellowLabKiss said:


> My new Espresso Maxi



So beautiful. I like Espresso, dark and rich.


----------



## ksuromax

My baby Rosso


----------



## Phiomega

Thank you all for the kind compliment!!! I am just able to check the forum again after crazy few days...



indiaink said:


> Love this photo - just the tidiest image with everything you'd need.



Exactly. 10' of peace.



tenKrat said:


> Your tote looks better and better every time you post pics of her. So tempted to get something in China red now.



Thank you! It is indeed nicely softening up.... I am loving the feel of it...



frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect start. [emoji106] I love this picture with my favourite things within, BV and coffee.



You know exactly how I felt...



frenziedhandbag said:


> Phiomega tempts me each time she posts her Chain Tote. I like the way it had softened.



Denim? [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Denim? [emoji12]



Yes, please. [emoji1] 
I am still waiting for it to be available at the boutique.


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Duchesse Cervo Hobo (finally got over my fear of getting any marks on her a few months ago and she came out on St. Patrick's Day)  She's had a lot of compliments, as you can't ignore the color, for sure!



Very summer color. Will look super great with white cotton dress, or white cotton shirt and khaki shorts, or khaki shirt and white jeans shorts.... (dream on....) [emoji106]


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Celeste medium belly


----------



## YellowLabKiss

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful. I like Espresso, dark and rich.



Thanks! When BV first switched to Espresso from Ebano, I was not a fan. But Espresso has definitely grown on me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

YellowLabKiss said:


> But Espresso has definitely grown on me.



I used to have an Ebano and do like it but I think Espresso is more my type of brown.


----------



## ksuromax

was too lazy to switch from last night... anyway, it's a slow Friday and my wallet and phone is all i needed, thus Pillow is again in action


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> thus Pillow is again in action



I like how the pillow is working well for you.  [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how the pillow is working well for you.  [emoji106]


i am surprised myself  
i tried it on a few times, never got it, neither felt comfortable wearing it... 
but then i discovered the comfort and convenience of hands-free cross-body WOC style and voila! 
she is way too big for a WOC, but i am a 'big bag' girl, so my WOC should be bigger than others  and then Pillow comes in handy! 
yeah, i don't wear it every day... but when i do, she is just right!


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat


----------



## H’sKisses

I keep reaching for Carmino Campana... sitting and waiting at the Dr's office.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i tried it on a few times, never got it, neither felt comfortable wearing it...



This was exactly what happened with me and my Brunito pillow. I do like the pillow style and crossbodies in general. Maybe someday, it will work out for me too. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I keep reaching for Carmino Campana.



So slouchy and such a beautiful red.


----------



## pbkey

All the bright Color bags and how the folks are carrying them so well are making me so tempted to get one for myself! Doesn't help that there is a sale on versuvio now!


----------



## pbkey

Expresso Veneta with bv innards


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> All the bright Color bags and how the folks are carrying them so well are making me so tempted to get one for myself! Doesn't help that there is a sale on versuvio now!


Start with a smaller piece, Disco, or, maybe a square pouch to use as a clutch?... Vesuvio is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> This was exactly what happened with me and my Brunito pillow. I do like the pillow style and crossbodies in general. Maybe someday, it will work out for me too. [emoji1]


Maybe it was a colour as well??? 
I am 99% sure for me it does matter, as while i love my 2, Vesuvio and Silver, i would not be interested in this style in ordinary, boring colour, i realized it when i got a Large Pillow in black, and yes, it feels different, large is full size messenger and has a different vibe in it.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> View attachment 3703531


Keyboard's got all sticky, 'cause i'm drooling here.... 
beyond words beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Maybe it was a colour as well



Perhaps. Thinking back, it could also be the strap as it just kept digging into my shoulder... but of course that might also be because its metallic and had not softened yet. Just today, I saw three pillows at a carnival, a Brunito, an Argento and a Nero. Oh, add one more Tangerine Veneta and one Nero Veneta in special treatment. It is BV day today!


----------



## 24601

Blue small roma with blue jeans on casual Saturday...


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perhaps. Thinking back, it could also be the strap as it just kept digging into my shoulder... but of course that might also be because its metallic and had not softened yet. Just today, I saw three pillows at a carnival, a Brunito, an Argento and a Nero. Oh, add one more Tangerine Veneta and one Nero Veneta in special treatment. It is BV day today!


I am not loading mine, so it's not digging at all, my wallet, lippy and a phone, maybe a car key, that's all i have in it


----------



## LouiseCPH

We had summer in Denmark for a few days, but now it's back to grey skies and long sleeves. But at least there is BV....

(Elephant large Veneta)


----------



## missbellamama

Barolo on the brain..(thanks Diane), inside shots do not do the rich colour justice)

the smaller Cervo maybe in my future,  (mid-September??)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I am not loading mine, so it's not digging at all, my wallet, lippy and a phone, maybe a car key, that's all i have in it


I loaded mine and maybe too much for it to handle; wallet, card case, sunglasses, umbrella, keys and phone. [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> (Elephant large Veneta)



I like how neutral Elephant is. Very versatile color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missbellamama said:


> Barolo on the brain



Look at the way it hangs, the drape is so beautiful.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> Barolo on the brain..(thanks Diane), inside shots do not do the rich colour justice)
> 
> the smaller Cervo maybe in my future,  (mid-September??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704547


 
The bite of the Barolo bug is hard to resist!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I loaded mine and maybe too much for it to handle; wallet, card case, sunglasses, umbrella, keys and phone. [emoji23]


did it ALL fit????


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> View attachment 3703531



Mouth open, drooling...[emoji6]


----------



## H’sKisses

pbkey said:


> Expresso Veneta with bv innards



Love love love [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> did it ALL fit???? [emoji38]


Yes. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## pbkey

Very heavy rain today so the ferro Sloane gets its own waterproof bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> its own waterproof bag



Smart idea!


----------



## diane278

China red pillow.       I have not mastered photo size reduction on my phone.....


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3706723
> 
> China red pillow.       I have not mastered photo size reduction on my phone.....


Diane, I'm a fan of all sunglasses...what may yours' be ?


----------



## grietje

Super cute outfit Diane!


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> Diane, I'm a fan of all sunglasses...what may yours' be ?



They're BV's. I just got a second pair to keep in my car. The "sticker" on those read #8071293263. This photo is of the inside of the glasses. Sorry for the blur.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Super cute outfit Diane!



Thanks.  I'm doing a week of pillows.  At least that's my plan....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> They're BV's. I just got a second pair to keep in my car. The "sticker" on those read #8071293263. This photo is of the inside of the glasses. Sorry for the blur.
> View attachment 3706800


Hey Diva, are those the BV sunglasses you got last year?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey Diva, are those the BV sunglasses you got last year?



Yup.  Same ones....


----------



## gagabag

Carrying this small belly for the past week. Time flies. She's already 4 years old!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> She's already 4 years old!



And still looking great!


----------



## Phiomega

24601 said:


> Blue small roma with blue jeans on casual Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3704451



What a lovely bright blue!


----------



## diane278

New Fume pillow and espadrilles.


----------



## grietje

Another great outfit Diane!

I am still using the Vesuvio Cabat.  The breaking in was done by the first owner so I am left with a soft puddle of grab-and-go loveliness.  It's a really easy bag.  I will say it is BRIGHT as all get out.  I forget how bright it is, and then I catch an unexpected look and it's A LOT of color.  So I'm keeping the outfits more to the neutral side.  Like today, a navy dress with tan sandals.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Another great outfit Diane!
> 
> I am still using the Vesuvio Cabat.  The breaking in was done by the first owner so I am left with a soft puddle of grab-and-go loveliness.  It's a really easy bag.  I will say it is BRIGHT as all get out.  I forget how bright it is, and then I catch an unexpected look and it's A LOT of color.  So I'm keeping the outfits more to the neutral side.  Like today, a navy dress with tan sandals.


Pictures, pleeeaaaseee!!!!!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Another great outfit Diane!
> 
> I am still using the Vesuvio Cabat.  The breaking in was done by the first owner so I am left with a soft puddle of grab-and-go loveliness.  It's a really easy bag.  I will say it is BRIGHT as all get out.  I forget how bright it is, and then I catch an unexpected look and it's A LOT of color.  So I'm keeping the outfits more to the neutral side.  Like today, a navy dress with tan sandals.



Like Ksuromax, I would love to see some photos.  Please, please, please..........


----------



## diane278

Day 4 of pillow week:  Argento


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Day 4 of pillow week:  Argento
> 
> View attachment 3708698


looking tres cool Diane...
another "scorcher" day for you ?


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> looking tres cool Diane...
> another "scorcher" day for you ?


About 100 degrees during the late afternoon. I pretty much live in linen tunics during the summer.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> About 100 degrees during the late afternoon. I pretty much live in linen tunics during the summer.


just yikes


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane and tourmaline disco


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> About 100 degrees during the late afternoon. I pretty much live in linen tunics during the summer.


Hahaha I was all mad today because it was 18°C this afternoon and I was caught unprepared.


----------



## diane278

Day 5.  Canard pillow accessorized by just washed, wet hair,  that happens to match my gray linen tunic.  It's only going to be 85 degrees today.....yippeee!


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Day 5.  Canard pillow accessorized by just washed, wet hair,  that happens to match my gray linen tunic.  It's only going to be 85 degrees today.....yippeee!
> View attachment 3709725


a week's worth of pillows..
the Canard is such a nice pop of colour with neutrals.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Day 5.  Canard pillow



I adore this color. It looks great with neutrals.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Day 5.  Canard pillow accessorized by just washed, wet hair,  that happens to match my gray linen tunic.  It's only going to be 85 degrees today.....yippeee!



I agree with frenzied --- And this Canard/grey combination is especially beautiful!!!


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> a week's worth of pillows..
> the Canard is such a nice pop of colour with neutrals.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore this color. It looks great with neutrals.





Phiomega said:


> I agree with frenzied --- And this Canard/grey combination is especially beautiful!!!


I am trying to decide if I have too many pillows, not enough pillows, the wrong colors, the perfect colors, etc. I have been adding and subtracting for a couple of years. I find them versatile for daily use and also want to make sure that each color earns its shelf space in my very crowded closet.  I currently own enough to go exactly one week, so I thought I'd see how easy or awkward it would be to use each one.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I am trying to decide if I have too many pillows, not enough pillows, the wrong colors, the perfect colors, etc. I have been adding and subtracting for a couple of years. I find them versatile for daily use and also want to make sure that each color earns its shelf space in my very crowded closet.  I currently own enough to go exactly one week, so I thought I'd see how easy or awkward it would be to use each one.



I'm finding the pillow to be quite a versatile bag. It's my best option for a BV cross body.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Day 5.  Canard pillow accessorized by just washed, wet hair,  that happens to match my gray linen tunic.  It's only going to be 85 degrees today.....yippeee!
> View attachment 3709725


This color is so very striking, d, I hope it stays in your rotation. It goes well with your coloring, to be sure! A fine pairing!


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> I am trying to decide if I have too many pillows, not enough pillows, the wrong colors, the perfect colors, etc. I have been adding and subtracting for a couple of years. I find them versatile for daily use and also want to make sure that each color earns its shelf space in my very crowded closet.  I currently own enough to go exactly one week, so I thought I'd see how easy or awkward it would be to use each one.



I love them all on you. You make me want to try one. There is one on sale online at BV and it's very tempting. How long is the strap, at least compared to the disco bag? TIA


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> I love them all on you. You make me want to try one. There is one on sale online at BV and it's very tempting. How long is the strap, at least compared to the disco bag? TIA


I can't answer that as I don't have a disco bag.    I'm 5'5" tall if that helps. If I can remember, I'll wear my last one cross body tomorrow.


----------



## diane278

Day 6 .....NLG...it always looks so dark in photos....


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Day 6 .....NLG...it always looks so dark in photos....
> View attachment 3710574


None the less a lovely colour ,
I'm guessing Glicine, tomorrow?


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> None the less a lovely colour ,
> I'm guessing Glicine, tomorrow?


Yup....the last one on the shelf.....


----------



## LouiseCPH

gagabag said:


> I love them all on you. You make me want to try one. There is one on sale online at BV and it's very tempting. How long is the strap, at least compared to the disco bag? TIA



I am tempted too [emoji51]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore this color. It looks great with neutrals.


I second you! 
Was just planning to pull out my Cervo hobo in Canard, it's such a great colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## diane278

Day 7: Glicine......Today's outfit: dusty blue dress & glicine pillow for lunch.
I am new to muted colors, but so far, I'm liking glicine with my navy and gray stuff. I also got a pair of glicine sneakers to wear with jeans, which has yet to happen.
No, I have not turned into a molded hanger; I slept in....but plan to get dressed any hour now.   
***Btw, I have no idea why some of my text has been made into weird links.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Day 7: Glicine......Today's outfit: dusty blue dress & glicine pillow for lunch.
> I am new to muted colors, but so far, I'm liking glicine with my navy and gray stuff. I also got a pair of glicine sneakers to wear with jeans, which has yet to happen.
> No, I have not turned into a molded hanger; I slept in....but plan to get dressed any hour now.
> ***Btw, I have no idea why some of my text has been made into weird links.
> View attachment 3711742


will you have that picture behind attached to you.   LOL,  it's another winning combo..all the pillows are so versatile.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> will you have that picture behind attached to you.   LOL,  it's another winning combo..all the pillows are so versatile.


LOL!!!  What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that? It's a palette knife painting with several horses on it. For practicality reasons, I can only take one horse to lunch (my car is small).  I'm going to follow your lead and ask you to choose the horse that gets to go.  it's a tough decision but....someone has to make it.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> LOL!!!  What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that? It's a palette knife painting with several horses on it. For practicality reasons, I can only take one horse to lunch (my car is small).  I'm going to follow your lead and ask you to choose the horse that gets to go.  it's a tough decision but....someone has to make it.


So the pillow/cart before the horse..or vice versa?


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> So the pillow/cart before the horse..or vice versa?


 Excellent!!!!!


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Excellent!!!!!


One of my dear Mom's favourite sayings.


----------



## Phiomega

missbellamama said:


> will you have that picture behind attached to you.   LOL,  it's another winning combo..all the pillows are so versatile.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are so right!



diane278 said:


> Day 7: Glicine......Today's outfit: dusty blue dress & glicine pillow for lunch.



You are tempting me to get another pillow! Love my pillow a lot but it is Irish green so I have contemplated a pillow in more neutral color (confession: was at a BV shop yesterday checking pacific blue pillow). 

Having a green pillow and loving it can result in a combo that I believe neither Diane nor Ksuromax will approve, such as the following... 


(This is real from yesterday trip to grocery store)


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are so right!
> 
> 
> 
> You are tempting me to get another pillow! Love my pillow a lot but it is Irish green so I have contemplated a pillow in more neutral color (confession: was at a BV shop yesterday checking pacific blue pillow).
> 
> Having a green pillow and loving it can result in a combo that I believe neither Diane nor Ksuromax will approve, such as the following...
> View attachment 3712151
> 
> (This is real from yesterday trip to grocery store)



I love your green pillow with all your combinations. I have actually been watching one online and considering it. If i get it, we will be green pillow twins.....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are so right!
> 
> 
> 
> You are tempting me to get another pillow! Love my pillow a lot but it is Irish green so I have contemplated a pillow in more neutral color (confession: was at a BV shop yesterday checking pacific blue pillow).
> 
> Having a green pillow and loving it can result in a combo that I believe neither Diane nor Ksuromax will approve, such as the following...
> View attachment 3712151
> 
> (This is real from yesterday trip to grocery store)


I love it!!!!!!! Such a joyful combo!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are so right!
> 
> 
> 
> You are tempting me to get another pillow! Love my pillow a lot but it is Irish green so I have contemplated a pillow in more neutral color (confession: was at a BV shop yesterday checking pacific blue pillow).
> 
> Having a green pillow and loving it can result in a combo that I believe neither Diane nor Ksuromax will approve, such as the following...
> View attachment 3712151
> 
> (This is real from yesterday trip to grocery store)



I'd wear my Irish green pillow with your outfit! [emoji108]


----------



## Kmora

Phiomega said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you are so right!
> 
> 
> 
> You are tempting me to get another pillow! Love my pillow a lot but it is Irish green so I have contemplated a pillow in more neutral color (confession: was at a BV shop yesterday checking pacific blue pillow).
> 
> Having a green pillow and loving it can result in a combo that I believe neither Diane nor Ksuromax will approve, such as the following...
> View attachment 3712151
> 
> (This is real from yesterday trip to grocery store)


I LOVE this bag so much! With any outfit


----------



## Kmora

diane278 said:


> I love your green pillow with all your combinations. I have actually been watching one online and considering it. If i get it, we will be green pillow twins.....


If you won't buy it would you like to share where you have found it?  I have been looking for it but can't find it


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I love your green pillow with all your combinations. I have actually been watching one online and considering it. If i get it, we will be green pillow twins.....



Looking forward to see your 8th pillow! (If i get my count correct)



tenKrat said:


> I'd wear my Irish green pillow with your outfit! [emoji108]





Kmora said:


> I LOVE this bag so much! With any outfit





ksuromax said:


> I love it!!!!!!! Such a joyful combo!!!!



Thank you all!!! Very kind words... indeed I love this bag so much that I wear with with any outfits, elf-like or not! Happy to see all the love for Irish pillow!


----------



## diane278

Kmora said:


> If you won't buy it would you like to share where you have found it?  I have been looking for it but can't find it



 I love it but am on ban island since buying the Barolo cabat. The green pillow is on Tradesy. Buy it and put me out of my misery....please!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I love it but am on ban island since buying the Barolo cabat. The green pillow is on Tradesy. Buy it and put me out of my misery....please!


Is that the Sauge one? I couldn't find an Irish Green - but I see a Hunter Green Cervo Hobo - oye vay!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Is that the Sauge one? I couldn't find an Irish Green - but I see a Hunter Green Cervo Hobo - oye vay!


 No....it was listed as Irish green, I think....it was there when I posted it....and looked identical to
Phiomega's....maybe it sold???


----------



## diane278

My Argento pillow.  It went to a birthday party for my 4 yo great niece today.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> No....it was listed as Irish green, I think....it was there when I posted it....and looked identical to
> Phiomega's....maybe it sold???



No it was not mine [emoji4]

Still love my Irish green pillow and ignorantly thinking that 'Irish green is the new red'....


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> No it was not mine [emoji4]
> 
> Still love my Irish green pillow and ignorantly thinking that 'Irish green is the new red'....



Oops. Maybe I wasn't clear. I did not think yours was for sale. I think the one that was for sale was just like yours.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Oops. Maybe I wasn't clear. I did not think yours was for sale. I think the one that was for sale was just like yours.


I finally found it - they have it listed as "Turf" - LOL. 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-cross-body-bag-turf-19661611/?tref=category


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> 
> View attachment 3713689


Cabat week...?
you may have  to stock up..?


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> Cabat week...?
> you may have  to stock up..?



LOL. We should channel Tomas for a Glicine struzzo cabat.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> Cabat week...?
> you may have  to stock up..?



I'm a long ways from that! I love cabats but they still feel large to me. Maybe because I don't carry one that often.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> LOL. We should channel Tomas for a Glicine struzzo cabat.



That would be really nice......


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> 
> View attachment 3713689



I. LOVE. This. Love!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I. LOVE. This. Love!!! [emoji173]️


 Thank you! I love her too.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> 
> View attachment 3713689


Bow to the  of bags!!!


----------



## tenKrat

DH's cervo messenger and my cervo Loop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard


Great color indeed and that scarf is amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> DH's cervo messenger and my cervo Loop
> View attachment 3713942


Bellissimo!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great color indeed and that scarf is amazing!


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

Can't put it down, she feels so right for the season!! Canard hobo+Ardoise slipons+ring and regular silver necklaces and earrings (the intrecciato pattern is soooo easy to wear!! I literally wear them 24/7!)


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Can't put it down, she feels so right for the season!! Canard hobo+Ardoise slipons+ring and regular silver necklaces and earrings (the intrecciato pattern is soooo easy to wear!! I literally wear them 24/7!)


Goodness!  That cervo hobo in Canard is so lovely...and so is your outfit.


----------



## pbkey

tenKrat said:


> DH's cervo messenger and my cervo Loop
> View attachment 3713942


This bag is looking more and more tempting


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Goodness!  That cervo hobo in Canard is so lovely...and so is your outfit.


Thank you


----------



## pm0964

Nero medium Cervo loop!  I was finally able to unpack it upon my return from trip -- and I just love this bag!


----------



## dottiebbb

Carried my Veneta to Monet's garden today. This has been an excellent bag for my Paris vacation: light, roomy and chic.


----------



## dottiebbb

Both of these bags are beautiful! BV does the most lovely colors. 



tenKrat said:


> DH's cervo messenger and my cervo Loop
> View attachment 3713942





ksuromax said:


> Can't put it down, she feels so right for the season!! Canard hobo+Ardoise slipons+ring and regular silver necklaces and earrings (the intrecciato pattern is soooo easy to wear!! I literally wear them 24/7!)


----------



## ksuromax

dottiebbb said:


> View attachment 3714406
> 
> 
> Carried my Veneta to Monet's garden today. This has been an excellent bag for my Paris vacation: light, roomy and chic.


OMG, how beautiful!!! i can't put my eyes together, love all!!! the flowers, the Veneta and her colour!! Your Farandole!! your scarf!!.... OMG!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Today I'm carrying my trusty ardoise pillow.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in New Red and Ardoise slipons


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> I'm a long ways from that! I love cabats but they still feel large to me. Maybe because I don't carry one that often.


Same here.  I wouldn't part with my PO but I rarely use it.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rusty, large belly veneta


----------



## LouiseCPH

A grey day....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ferro Sloane


----------



## grietje

It's a beach and pool day but in the evening the Air Force floral shoulder bag will be with me.  I'll get my SIL to take a photo.


----------



## BookerMoose

Opera Montaigne today.  I wore it yesterday too - it makes me thirsty for grape juice.


----------



## Zabear

Pre- fall bag in new steel. [emoji1]


----------



## muchstuff

Zabear said:


> Pre- fall bag in new steel. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717971


Love this!


----------



## Phiomega

Zabear said:


> Pre- fall bag in new steel. [emoji1]



This shape has a potential to be a new classic... it is simple and beautifully showing BV's buttery leather.... [emoji106]


----------



## diane278

If I venture out, my NLG Cervo loop will be on my shoulder.


----------



## ksuromax

If i venture out, my Nero cervo loop will be on mine


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> If I venture out, my NLG Cervo loop will be on my shoulder.





ksuromax said:


> If i venture out, my Nero cervo loop will be on mine [emoji2]



Cervo loop enablers! [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I did venture out with Atlantic Cervo. It will be a long day.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> If I venture out, my NLG Cervo loop will be on my shoulder.





ksuromax said:


> If i venture out, my Nero cervo loop will be on mine



Really cervo loop enablers... I tried cervo loop for the first time last week when I got my pillow, and really melting for its buttery soft leather... I can see why you are loving your cervo! 
(Confession: I put my name with SA -- have asked them to contact me if it comes in non black color)


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did venture out with Atlantic Cervo. It will be a long day.



Hope all well and the day went well for you... Atlantic Cervo looks yummy in any case!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Hope all well and the day went well for you... Atlantic Cervo looks yummy in any case!


Thank you for your well wishes. It is DH that I am waiting for. I have quite a lot to bring along today hence the "big" bag is out.


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Really cervo loop enablers... I tried cervo loop for the first time last week when I got my pillow, and really melting for its buttery soft leather... I can see why you are loving your cervo!
> (Confession: I put my name with SA -- have asked them to contact me if it comes in non black color)


I concur - almost give in to buying barolo cervo loop when in Japan. Btw, there is one available on eBay now.


----------



## ksuromax

Carrying her to work today


----------



## pbkey

Vivo cervo bag with Nero French flap


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3720567
> 
> Vivo cervo bag with Nero French flap


Omg... that's one dreamy bag!!! Cervo, zip top, big and spacious....


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Omg... that's one dreamy bag!!! Cervo, zip top, big and spacious....


It is my biggest bv bag and the only one that fits my laptop  Nero in cervo is seriously beautiful (the sheen!) and I can see that you have one lovely one too


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large Pied de Poule Cabat and mini Vesuvio convertible.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large Pied de Poule Cabat and mini Vesuvio convertible.
> View attachment 3720754


Fabulousity


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Vivo cervo bag with Nero French flap



Cervo with the intrecciato weave looks just awesome. I like the contrast between cervo and nappa in one "bag day". I bet you must had enjoyed touching them both.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cervo with the intrecciato weave looks just awesome. I like the contrast between cervo and nappa in one "bag day". I bet you must had enjoyed touching them both.


Yes I enjoy touching my bv bags - definitely help to relieve stress


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> definitely help to relieve stress



I can attest to that. [emoji1] If my cervo had a life, it would had been squashed out of it by me ytd.


----------



## BookerMoose

Colonial Montaigne. I love this colour! I really didn't pay enough attention to it when it came out (I thought pastels were too much trouble) and so glad we found each other down the road a bit!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3720567
> 
> Vivo cervo bag with Nero French flap



Is this the one with foldable corners?


----------



## Mousse

Calvados Pillow.


----------



## pbkey

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this the one with foldable corners?


It is the one with zip and you can button down the edges like with Montaigne.


----------



## tenKrat

My travel bag for my family's summer vacation, my new Cigar Bella. Figured this is a good opportunity to break in her leather. 

Cigar is similar to the Toscana color of my Disco, but a lighter shade. Cigar color reminds me of the little Kraft caramel candy squares that my mother melted to make candied apples when I was growing up.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> My travel bag for my family's summer vacation, my new Cigar Bella. Figured this is a good opportunity to break in her leather.
> 
> Cigar is similar to the Toscana color of my Disco, but a lighter shade. Cigar color reminds me of the little Kraft caramel candy squares that my mother melted to make candied apples when I was growing up.
> 
> View attachment 3722818


Yuuummmm!!!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

My only BV, I love it so much!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> My only BV, I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722881


What colour is it? 
Canard??


----------



## ksuromax

Or Irish green??


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> My only BV, I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722881


Looks amazing!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> What colour is it?
> Canard??


I think it's canard, I can't get it to photograph accurately. Here is another which is closer to real life. The other pic I took outside and it came out really bright for some reason.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> I think it's canard, I can't get it to photograph accurately. Here is another which is closer to real life. The other pic I took outside and it came out really bright for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722890


Yup, Canard she is! Heya twinnie!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cigar color reminds me of the little Kraft caramel candy squares



Love a warm shade anytime and you had just made it even yummier with your description. 



piosavsfan said:


> My only BV, I love it so much!



Gorgeous color and style!


----------



## jburgh

Still the "old as the hills" lizard tote.


----------



## grietje

Vesuvio cabat for the flight home.  Bye bye Hawaii! See you soon (I hope)!


----------



## diane278

New Fume pillow & espadrilles


----------



## Phiomega

piosavsfan said:


> My only BV, I love it so much!



Very lively color!


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> My travel bag for my family's summer vacation, my new Cigar Bella. Figured this is a good opportunity to break in her leather.
> 
> Cigar is similar to the Toscana color of my Disco, but a lighter shade. Cigar color reminds me of the little Kraft caramel candy squares that my mother melted to make candied apples when I was growing up.



So lovely!I have serious weakness for this type of color... if only cervo loop hobo comes in this color!


----------



## Phiomega

Love how my ardoise pillow matched the office sofa fabric and my navy jacket... tried going to office with a small bag today (my laptop backpack becomes heavier as a result!)


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3723942
> 
> Love how my ardoise pillow matched the office sofa fabric and my navy jacket... tried going to office with a small bag today (my laptop backpack becomes heavier as a result!)


This is just sooooo pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3723942
> 
> Love how my ardoise pillow matched the office sofa fabric and my navy jacket... tried going to office with a small bag today (my laptop backpack becomes heavier as a result!)


----------



## dottiebbb

LouiseCPH said:


> A grey day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717793
> View attachment 3717794
> 
> Ferro Sloane






LouiseCPH said:


> Rusty, large belly veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715662



Love your style!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love how my ardoise pillow matched the office sofa fabric and my navy jacket.



I enjoy color contrasts, a lot and this pillow is just so beautiful... subtle but making a quiet statement. [emoji7]


----------



## grietje

New sand Bella earlier today and Nero Iron for an art show tonight


----------



## diane278

Chartreuse pillow (that I picked up online for the Vegas meet-up).


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow (that I picked up online for the Vegas meet-up).
> View attachment 3725525


Hey now, wait a minute. Do you need an intervention, woman?

ETA: Still carrying the Duchess.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow (that I picked up online for the Vegas meet-up).
> View attachment 3725525


I love that colour, so Vegas


----------



## pbkey

Vivo cervo past week and ferro Sloane today


----------



## diane278

Barolo clutch. Finding the clutch more comfortable now that I'm using the similar sized pillows almost daily.  Meeting a teacher friend for brunch.  School's out. (It's been out for me for 4 years....).


----------



## LouiseCPH

dottiebbb said:


> Love your style!



Thank you very much [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Mink small Olimpia for lunch with friends


----------



## indiaink

Miss Duchess hanging with the last of the peonies. They surely don't last long, about a week. Glorious while they're out, though!
If anybody has ever wanted a yellow bag but wasn't sure about the shade or has had bad luck with it being 'green', I can testify that Duchesse is the best and truest yellow BV has ever done. It took me literally years to find this shade of yellow! If you find one on the pre-owned market in good condition, don't waver! Snap it up!


----------



## Mousse

LE Fenice tote today and tomorrow.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Wearing my one and only pair of casual BV shoes today


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3727218
> View attachment 3727219
> 
> 
> Miss Duchess hanging with the last of the peonies. They surely don't last long, about a week. Glorious while they're out, though!
> If anybody has ever wanted a yellow bag but wasn't sure about the shade or has had bad luck with it being 'green', I can testify that Duchesse is the best and truest yellow BV has ever done. It took me literally years to find this shade of yellow! If you find one on the pre-owned market in good condition, don't waver! Snap it up!


 beau!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

WOC yesterday for art festival. Clutch, bracelets and shoes for church.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> WOC yesterday for art festival. Clutch, bracelets and shoes for church.



You've got the Pacific/purple combination too. This was the one tempting me in the sale!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Miss Duchess hanging with the last of the peonies. They surely don't last long, about a week. Glorious while they're out, though!
> If anybody has ever wanted a yellow bag but wasn't sure about the shade or has had bad luck with it being 'green', I can testify that Duchesse is the best and truest yellow BV has ever done. It took me literally years to find this shade of yellow! If you find one on the pre-owned market in good condition, don't waver! Snap it up!



This is so pretty! What a neutral yellow and yummy leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Aurora Sloane, Fume sneakers and Antique Gold lanyard


----------



## minoxa33

Yesterday: my new to me Parachute in mallow at my friend's place - had to take a pic [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Chartreuse pillow with charcoal gray tunic.  I'm beginning to realize I may have more tunics than I need....


----------



## grietje

Back to the New Sand Bella


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> You've got the Pacific/purple combination too. This was the one tempting me in the sale!



Yeah, this was my last minute cave purchase. Don't have a clutch but have always wanted to try one. I just don't see me with a knot and this one seemed perfect. So far, I love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I just don't see me with a knot and this one seemed perfect. So far, I love it.



A knot won't do for me too but somehow, I can't see myself as a clutch person too, unless it comes with a shoulder chain/strap. Awesome that this is perfect for you! [emoji106]


----------



## dottiebbb

minoxa33 said:


> Yesterday: my new to me Parachute in mallow at my friend's place - had to take a pic [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3728377


Mallow is my favorite color. [emoji1] Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.


----------



## Phiomega

minoxa33 said:


> Yesterday: my new to me Parachute in mallow at my friend's place - had to take a pic [emoji4]



Finally someone who owned the small parachute! How do you like this bag? Lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Royale Carmino.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Royale Carmino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730172



[emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> [emoji173]️


Thank you for the [emoji813].


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Royale Carmino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730172


Wowza. I would not be able to put this one away for a good long while! She would go with everything, in my opinion. That color. Just ... wowza.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you India, I have been playing it safe and only pairing it with plain tops so far but truly, it is beautiful and another chameleon under different lighting.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you India, I have been playing it safe and only pairing it with plain tops so far but truly, it is beautiful and another chameleon under different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730373
> View attachment 3730374


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Royale Carmino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730172


she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you India, I have been playing it safe and only pairing it with plain tops so far but truly, it is beautiful and another chameleon under different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730373
> View attachment 3730374


----------



## minoxa33

Phiomega said:


> Finally someone who owned the small parachute! How do you like this bag? Lovely color!



I am sorry to say, it is the larger size! I am 168 cm and not skinny, so this works well for me. Wore it as a shoulder bag yesterday. I am not so sure about the proportions of the smaller size as well. Very happy with this recent purchase [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!





ksuromax said:


> she is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you ladies. She truly is very special. I really ought to use her more. 



minoxa33 said:


> I am sorry to say, it is the larger size!]



It looks wonderful on you. Mallow is a gorgeous color.


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> I am sorry to say, it is the larger size! I am 168 cm and not skinny, so this works well for me. Wore it as a shoulder bag yesterday. I am not so sure about the proportions of the smaller size as well. Very happy with this recent purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3730438


very beautiful, looks great on you!!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you India, I have been playing it safe and only pairing it with plain tops so far but truly, it is beautiful and another chameleon under different lighting.



Whenever you brings this out, I am reminded that some bags are works of art! This is just so beautiful. This will look wonderful in any occasion... with LBD and high heels at night, or with white tops and khaki pants for biz casual, or with white shirt and jeans and white sneakers for weekend fun.... [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

minoxa33 said:


> I am sorry to say, it is the larger size! I am 168 cm and not skinny, so this works well for me. Wore it as a shoulder bag yesterday. I am not so sure about the proportions of the smaller size as well. Very happy with this recent purchase [emoji4]



Ah... got it... looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Happyja

I have been wearing a large black Veneta for a few weeks.  She is so beautiful.  Yesterday, I paired her up with one of my BV sandals.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> some bags are works of art!



I share the same thoughts whenever I bring it out! [emoji4] So far, I had worn it with a black dress and these few days with whites and greys. The color really pops. Next is to work it with printed tops as I had always thought I might look a bit too busy, a little like hanging an art painting against a wallpaper. Hoping that I will prove myself wrong.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Happyja said:


> I have been wearing a large black Veneta:



The large looks perfect on you.[emoji7] The shoes are so adorable too.


----------



## indiaink

Nero Mini Cabat


----------



## pbkey

Vivo cervo at ice cream shop. Excellent for holding tons of stuffs and still easy on the shoulder.


----------



## Zabear

Medium cervo loop in Nero!


----------



## Happyja

frenziedhandbag said:


> The large looks perfect on you.[emoji7] The shoes are so adorable too.


Aww, thank you, frenziedhandbag. You have a wonderful day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Vivo cervo at ice cream shop.



BV and [emoji510] . Mmmm.... yummy! Stunning details on this bag! 



Zabear said:


> Medium cervo loop in Nero!



I like how minimalist this bag is but yet so stunning. [emoji7] 



Happyja said:


> You have a wonderful day.



Thank you. You too. [emoji5]


----------



## Mousse

Fenice tote enjoying the CA sunshine today at the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto.


----------



## diane278

It's 91 degrees at 5 pm!  But I'm going to drag my NLG cervo loop out to dinner pretty soon . I think I saw a drop of perspiration fall off her. Maybe it was a tear.  Clearly, this is cruelty to a handbag.


----------



## V0N1B2

9°C and absolutely pouring here. 
What I wouldn't do for 91F.... well I could tell you ladies but I don't want y'all to think poorly of me. 

Carrying my Biscotto Tejus Clutch to festivities at The Fairmont tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> 9°C and absolutely pouring here.
> What I wouldn't do for 91F.... well I could tell you ladies but I don't want y'all to think poorly of me.
> 
> Carrying my Biscotto Tejus Clutch to festivities at The Fairmont tonight.


Drying out yet another set of dog-walking clothes...and I have no festivities...


----------



## V0N1B2

Biscotto Tejus Clutch in real time, yo


----------



## diane278

Different day...same bag.


----------



## pbkey

My new calf wallet in Atlantic cervo hobo. Ottone pouch peekaboo


----------



## jburgh

On my way to the Stone Bridge Arch art festival in Minneapolis


----------



## missbellamama

jburgh said:


> View attachment 3734208
> 
> On my way to the Stone Bridge Arch art festival in Minneapolis


Love the BV knapsack, looks like it's quite smooshy now, do you wear it like a traditional knapsack over the shoulder?


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat
It's really hot here today so I'm pretending that my cabat is a beach bag. (I'm not fooling anyone, including myself....)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> It's really hot here today so I'm pretending that my cabat is a beach bag. (I'm not fooling anyone, including myself....)
> View attachment 3734369


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> Love the BV knapsack, looks like it's quite smooshy now, do you wear it like a traditional knapsack over the shoulder?


No, she wears it as a backpack. I love this bag and plan on trying to get her to accidentally leave it behind...


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> No, she wears it as a backpack. I love this bag and plan on trying to get her to accidentally leave it behind...


She'd never fit Zoey in there


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> It's really hot here today so I'm pretending that my cabat is a beach bag. (I'm not fooling anyone, including myself....)
> View attachment 3734369



LOL. DH calls my large nappa crystal cabat the beach bag.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> LOL. DH calls my large nappa crystal cabat the beach bag.



I love that bag. It sparkles In natural light.


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> My new calf wallet in Atlantic cervo hobo. Ottone pouch peekaboo



This wallet is a beauty!


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> This wallet is a beauty!


The funny thing is 3 of my closest associate thought it was not BV and was surprised that I would buy a non-BV item. They didn't look closely enough to see that the clasp metallic piece has weaves.  Very subtle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> New Sand large Iron



Given its size, may I ask if you find the strap comfortable on the shoulder?


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta for church and visit to some relatives today... I paired it with my creamy beige patent Tory Burch loafers because I am so tired of wearing heels yesterday...

I can't wait for her to soften, but it means I need to wear her more often whilst I am still a bit paranoid about her given the light color...


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> The funny thing is 3 of my closest associate thought it was not BV and was surprised that I would buy a non-BV item. They didn't look closely enough to see that the clasp metallic piece has weaves.  Very subtle.



It is exactly that subtle touch that I love!


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3735178
> 
> 
> Camel Veneta for church and visit to some relatives today... I paired it with my creamy beige patent Tory Burch loafers because I am so tired of wearing heels yesterday...
> 
> I can't wait for her to soften, but it means I need to wear her more often whilst I am still a bit paranoid about her given the light color...


Camel Veneta looks beautiful here - I can hear myself thinking that I should consider getting a light Color bv as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I am still a bit paranoid about her given the light color...



Totally hear you on this. The same thing happened for me for Mallow. 

I really like how camel looks though, warm and inviting, plus the fact it is such a neutral color.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Given its size, may I ask if you find the strap comfortable on the shoulder?



Yes, it doesn't dig into my shoulder.  It's a bit too skinny to feel in my hand though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes, it doesn't dig into my shoulder.  It's a bit too skinny to feel in my hand though.


Thank you for sharing. I compared the dimensions of the large iron and found it very close to my medium Campana. Good to know the skinny strap doesn't dig. [emoji5]


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Camel Veneta looks beautiful here - I can hear myself thinking that I should consider getting a light Color bv as well





frenziedhandbag said:


> Totally hear you on this. The same thing happened for me for Mallow.
> 
> I really like how camel looks though, warm and inviting, plus the fact it is such a neutral color.



I really love my camel --- it is not as soft as pastel, so I hope not as prone to stain and fading, but indeed warm and neutral.

I use her again today and loving how it goes with my pinstripe navy blue outfit, and how it matches my Tory Burch camel pumps (sorry blurry pic)


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat....again.  Too lazy to change bags.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat....again.  Too lazy to change bags.


You know it - and the Cabat makes it soooo easy to never change out ... I'm still carrying my Nero, not because I'm too lazy, but because it is effortless!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat....again.  Too lazy to change bags.



Lazy, smazy. That's one gorgeous bag.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat....again.  Too lazy to change bags.



Too lazy to change, too gorgeous to change....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I use her again today and loving how it goes with my pinstripe navy blue outfit, and how it matches my Tory Burch camel pumps



Though it is not as soft as a pastel but I like how it contrasts with cool tones, bringing warmth to an outfit. Beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

Today is is China Red chain tote...


----------



## diane278

NLG convertible bag hanging around in case I decide to venture out in this heat.....


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> NLG convertible bag hanging around in case I decide to venture out in this heat.....
> View attachment 3737571


the weather out your way is setting all sorts of nasty records...keep cool and venture out only  if you have to


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> Today is is China Red chain tote...
> View attachment 3737472


Love the quote on your photo! And, of course, the bag!


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> the weather out your way is setting all sorts of nasty records...keep cool and venture out only  if you have to



I took some things to the cleaners. Pretty sure that even moths won't venture out in this heat, so my winter items are safe. But I'm cleaning out a closet and every item I can get out, even for a few days, is more space to work with.  I'm waiting for doctors to figure out how I can sweat off some weight during this hot spell. There's gotta be a way....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I took some things to the cleaners. Pretty sure that even moths won't venture out in this heat, so my winter items are safe. But I'm cleaning out a closet and every item I can get out, even for a few days, is more space to work with.  I'm waiting for doctors to figure out how I can sweat off some weight during this hot spell. There's gotta be a way....


You could just hop on up my way. I'm in the city today, not impressed with this mid-June weather but it might be a nice reprieve for you. We're only a 2 hour plane ride away. You could bring your Peltro Cabat - it would match the sky. Just sayin'


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> You could just hop on up my way. I'm in the city today, not impressed with this mid-June weather but it might be a nice reprieve for you. We're only a 2 hour plane ride away. You could bring your Peltro Cabat - it would match the sky. Just sayin'
> View attachment 3737717



So tempting but I worked out this morning and there's not much left of me. I pretty much melted, as you can see from my photo. As soon as I regrow some innards, I'll be booking a flight.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my Camel Veneta with embroidery


----------



## J.T.

Nero soft calf messenger


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3738026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Camel Veneta with embroidery



Pretty camel! Love it!


----------



## Phiomega

A formal, long day... need Camel Veneta to keep me excited throughout!

Also happy with my gray/black outfit combination!


----------



## grietje

Karung Cabat
I love how this bag looks with a black dress.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Pretty camel! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## pbkey

My new to me nero cervo brick - yet to carry but very soon


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> My new to me nero cervo brick - yet to carry but very soon
> View attachment 3741064


We're bag twins. How do you plan to use this? As a purse or work/travel tote?


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> We're bag twins. How do you plan to use this? As a purse or work/travel tote?


I am going to to try it as a work and family bag - it is likely too big for dates


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco.


----------



## Mousse

Downsized to the Calvados Pillow today. Tomorrow evening we are attending a special BDay and Anniversary party in Los Altos for the parents of some close friends. 'Planning to carry the Byzantine Sting Ray Cross Body. Can't decide if I'll wear my Japanese inspired pleated black dress or my Armani purple "water color dress." More tomorrow and hopefully an action shot if DH will indulge.


----------



## pbkey

First day out with me! It is interesting to see how the weave is so glossy as compared to the surrounding leather - I wonder if this is how my Atlantic cervo hobo will age as well. The leather is a bit dry so i am sending in for some tlc at bv.


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my quetsche cervo hobo...yes V0N, she's still out there ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> It is interesting to see how the weave is so glossy as compared to the surrounding leather.



I noticed that glossy look too and thought my eyes were playing tricks with me. I like the contrast, beautiful!


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco dining out.


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3742040
> View attachment 3742041
> 
> First day out with me! It is interesting to see how the weave is so glossy as compared to the surrounding leather - I wonder if this is how my Atlantic cervo hobo will age as well. The leather is a bit dry so i am sending in for some tlc at bv.


The fettuce, in this case, is of patent leather; that's why it's shinier. I had a Cervo Hobo with that fettuce treatment, can't remember the color right now.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> The fettuce, in this case, is of patent leather; that's why it's shinier. I had a Cervo Hobo with that fettuce treatment, can't remember the color right now.


My Magma duffel has the same treatment, it's a nice, subtile accent


----------



## pbkey

indiaink said:


> The fettuce, in this case, is of patent leather; that's why it's shinier. I had a Cervo Hobo with that fettuce treatment, can't remember the color right now.


Thanks for sharing this - I had no idea it was as designed (patent leather)  always good to build up my bv knowledge.


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> Thanks for sharing this - I had no idea it was as designed (patent leather)  always good to build up my bv knowledge.


You're welcome. I just remembered - it was a Magma Cervo Hobo that also had patent fettuce - I had this for a short while but the color was never one I wanted, back when I was hunting the perfect 'red'.


----------



## diane278

Thanks to a question from Grietje, I'm only carrying my new key case for errands today. I had already put my money in it when G asked me if credit cards would fit. I never considered that, but they do.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I never considered that, but they do.



Adorable piece. I never thought cards will fit, good to know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco dining out.



It always makes me smile when a bag can be worn multiple ways and befits any occasion. From casual to elegant, cheers to the disco bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco.



I just noticed the way you doubled up the chain makes it look even better. I need to change my way of doing it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

Woke up with a bad case of Monday winter blues. Olympia came with me to work to cheer me up today...


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Woke up with a bad case of Monday winter blues. Olympia came with me to work to cheer me up today...
> View attachment 3744394


Gorgeous colour!! Is it Mona Lisa?


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour!! Is it Mona Lisa?



Yes thanks it's monalisa not olympia! Totally not myself today


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Yes thanks it's monalisa not olympia! Totally not myself today


Lol  to be more precise, it's Veneta in Monalisa  
gorgeous!


----------



## pbkey

gagabag said:


> Woke up with a bad case of Monday winter blues. Olympia came with me to work to cheer me up today...
> View attachment 3744394


Mona Lisa matches your clothing beautifully!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large belly in fraise


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> Woke up with a bad case of Monday winter blues



Hope you are feeling better by now. Monalisa looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Best friends. Espresso disco and Monalisa Campana. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta in Armatura to hush my mad fichsia dress and loafers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta in Armatura to hush my mad fichsia dress and loafers


That BV necklace literally goes with everything! [emoji171] Armatura is such a stunning neutral. [emoji175]


----------



## gagabag

pbkey said:


> Mona Lisa matches your clothing beautifully!



Thank you! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. Monalisa looks absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks! I am feeling much better. Love your monalisa campana too! [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> I am feeling much better. Love your monalisa campana too! [emoji173]️



Great you're feeling better. Thank you! Monalisa is such a great color but I admit to being biased as my favorite color is purple.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best friends. Espresso disco and Monalisa Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your Mona Lisa campana is divine


----------



## pbkey

Ottone pouch swallowed up by espresso Veneta


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta in Armatura to hush my mad fichsia dress and loafers


Love your fuschia dress and shoes! The metallic bag is a perfect addition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Your Mona Lisa campana is divine


Thank you! It is my happy color. [emoji5] 



pbkey said:


> Ottone pouch swallowed up by espresso Veneta



What a pretty pair. I love your peek-a-boo shots! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Ardoise pillow came with me for a holiday trip in Bangkok... out for street food hunting yesterday evening...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best friends. Espresso disco and Monalisa Campana.



Monalisa is a beautiful color. Almost got Monalisa in the past... I think when I was considering Which color for Campana, but I got Atlantic instead because i am not use to wearing purple!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Ardoise pillow came with me for a holiday trip in Bangkok.



I like thai food a lot, always enjoyed being in Bangkok. The pillow is wonderful as a travel bag. Light and yet packs the essentials. Have fun! 



Phiomega said:


> I got Atlantic instead because i am not use to wearing purple!



Thank you! I totally get you. As beautiful as some colors are, we somehow find it hard to get accustomed to wearing them.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Large belly in fraise



Still


----------



## Mousse

Calvados Pillow and Helios French wallet on the road waiting for lunch. Love the sparkle from the indoor lighting; the metallics almost look identical. I'm loving the French wallet. It's been seeing a lot of action lately. It's so much lighter than my zip wallets.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747728


Leather looks lush...  and that shy PDP ohhh....


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Calvados Pillow and Helios French wallet on the road waiting for lunch. Love the sparkle from the indoor lighting; the metallics almost look identical. I'm loving the French wallet. It's been seeing a lot of action lately. It's so much lighter than my zip wallets.
> View attachment 3748155


 stunning!!!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Calvados Pillow and Helios French wallet on the road waiting for lunch. Love the sparkle from the indoor lighting; the metallics almost look identical. I'm loving the French wallet. It's been seeing a lot of action lately. It's so much lighter than my zip wallets.
> View attachment 3748155



Beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Rosso


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Rosso


My jaw dropped. You look absolutely stunning, the scarf, the outfit, the bag (of course). [emoji813] [emoji307]  [emoji813]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> My jaw dropped. You look absolutely stunning, the scarf, the outfit, the bag (of course). [emoji813] [emoji307]  [emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Rosso



I love your Rosso! And it matched so nicely with your scarf....


----------



## Phiomega

Perfect little bag to carry when you also bring a backpack full of things (i.e. DSLR camera, son's jacket, a box of milk, umbrella, etc etc)... I keep my wallet, sunglasses, coin purse, and transport card in the pillow.... And this color/style really goes with anything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> this color/style really goes with anything!



I use my disco in the same way too, alongside a backpack. So handy to reach for essentials without taking down the backpack. Adore your "wearable art". [emoji175]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly Veneta and french wallet (plus LV sun glasses case and Anya Hindmarch pouch [emoji51])


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Shadow cabat for afternoon pedi and shopping with my daughter.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella with pink Miumiu mattelasse wallet... the colors look so pretty under a bright store light, I can't resist taking picture!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium belly Veneta and french wallet (plus LV sun glasses case and Anya Hindmarch pouch [emoji51])



Love how the red wallet looks against the gray Veneta....


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3750745
> 
> Atlantic Bella with pink Miumiu mattelasse wallet... the colors look so pretty under a bright store light, I can't resist taking picture!


The contrast is beautiful!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my Sloane in nappa umbria leather. Can't recall the name of the color but it is of a very dark blue hue, bordering on black.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> With my Sloane in nappa umbria leather. Can't recall the name of the color but it is of a very dark blue hue, bordering on black.


Bella!!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Bella!!!!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With my Sloane in nappa umbria leather. Can't recall the name of the color but it is of a very dark blue hue, bordering on black.


So lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> So lovely! [emoji7]


Thanks !!!


----------



## ksuromax

large Cabat in Rosso


----------



## anniebhu

Enjoying my new veneta - casual Sunday lunch


----------



## anniebhu

Off to work today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Off to work today


Gorgeous!


----------



## grietje

anniebhu said:


> Off to work today



Very pretty.  And the brunch photo shows how versatile the style is.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

anniebhu said:


> Off to work today



Wonderful pop of color!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> Off to work today


Fabulous!!! The colour, the size, the dress...


----------



## pbkey

I was really sad to have to let go the copper ostrich bag but am now happy to welcome this oxidised copper cervo handbag I got at a steal! I can also convert this bag to crossbody using the disco chain (thanks to iron bag owners who shared this idea)  I sux at taking photo and am not able to show the glow and Color of oxidised copper.


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Off to work today



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3752930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really sad to have to let go the copper ostrich bag but am now happy to welcome this oxidised copper cervo handbag I got at a steal! I can also convert this bag to crossbody using the disco chain (thanks to iron bag owners who shared this idea)  I sux at taking photo and am not able to show the glow and Color of oxidised copper.


such a cute thing!!! just right amount of wrong!!  great find, enjoy!


----------



## Phiomega

I just realized that this is my first time using this Red China chain tote with a casual outfit... love how it looks against the embroidered flowers on my Zara jeans!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I just realized that this is my first time using this Red China chain tote with a casual outfit



It just works, ain't it? [emoji106] For both casual and a dressier look. It looks splendid against the embroidery. [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3753622
> 
> I just realized that this is my first time using this Red China chain tote with a casual outfit... love how it looks against the embroidered flowers on my Zara jeans!


it's amazing how BV easily turns from a high-end/luxury accessory into a trusty buddy that just works! any time and any place


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> it's amazing how BV easily turns from a high-end/luxury accessory into a trusty buddy that just works! any time and any place


Same sentiments here - so easy to dress up and down and I never have to worry about whether it is appropriate


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It just works, ain't it? [emoji106] For both casual and a dressier look. It looks splendid against the embroidery. [emoji175]





ksuromax said:


> it's amazing how BV easily turns from a high-end/luxury accessory into a trusty buddy that just works! any time and any place





pbkey said:


> Same sentiments here - so easy to dress up and down and I never have to worry about whether it is appropriate



Echoing all of the things you said... really no worries whatsoever about whether is appropriate, it just works! I am loving it with the casual look that I even carried it for my grocery shopping with shorts and flip-flops! And I have to say I felt a tad more stylish with Red China even with an old tee and shorts!


----------



## grietje

I leave for Spain and Greece tonight.  Three days in Barcelona and then to western Greece for a swimming vacation (we swim from island to island -- about 3-4 miles per day).  No cabat (trusted Tumi backpack is better for this kind of trip) but the Pacific Pillow will be my runnning around bag.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I leave for Spain and Greece tonight.  Three days in Barcelona and then to western Greece for a swimming vacation (we swim from island to island -- about 3-4 miles per day).  No cabat (trusted Tumi backpack is better for this kind of trip) but the Pacific Pillow will be my runnning around bag.


Give Barcelona a squeezy hug for me please  safe travels!!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I leave for Spain and Greece tonight.  Three days in Barcelona and then to western Greece for a swimming vacation (we swim from island to island -- about 3-4 miles per day).  No cabat (trusted Tumi backpack is better for this kind of trip) but the Pacific Pillow will be my runnning around bag.


Have a lovely trip, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I leave for Spain and Greece tonight



Sounds like a wonderful trip already. I will love to visit Barcelona someday. Safe travels!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> I leave for Spain and Greece tonight.  Three days in Barcelona and then to western Greece for a swimming vacation (we swim from island to island -- about 3-4 miles per day).  No cabat (trusted Tumi backpack is better for this kind of trip) but the Pacific Pillow will be my runnning around bag.



Barcelona is such an artistic city, I love Gaudi and wish to go there again at some point in time.

Amazed by your swimming vacation! My vacation has always seemed to be on the relax side compared to this! How appropriate it is to bring 'Pacific' for swimming vacation...


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat


----------



## Phiomega

A bag that matched every outfit.... yesterday with t-shirt, distressed jeans, and white sneakers, for a day of playing and shopping....


----------



## ksuromax

i can't have enough of my Peltro Cabat, and she matches every outfit, too!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i can't have enough of my Peltro Cabat, and she matches every outfit, too!!



Addictive, right? And doesn't she play well with silver jewelry?


----------



## indiaink

Nero Mini Cabat! She holds everything I could ever want, with no hassle at all! I realized eventually that I would not be able to emboss finished leather, so I added a Juicy Zebra charm with my initial. We're all happy!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Addictive, right? And doesn't she play well with silver jewelry?


Absolutely!!!


----------



## muchstuff

This colour just slays me...but I've forgotten what it's called, anyone?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> This colour just slays me...but I've forgotten what it's called, anyone?
> View attachment 3756647


Absinthe.
Are we bag twins? We're (almost) bag twins - mine has two handles.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop....for running a few errands in 103 degree heat.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i can't have enough of my Peltro Cabat, and she matches every outfit, too!!



It is hard to have enough of your beautiful Peltro Cabat! And that's the beauty of BV --- always matches anything!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Absinthe.
> Are we bag twins? We're (almost) bag twins - mine has two handles.


Yay almost bag twins! Such a fantastic colour!


----------



## pbkey

Oxidised copper handbag - so hard to capture the glow with my poor photography skills


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3756909
> View attachment 3756910
> 
> Oxidised copper handbag - so hard to capture the glow with my poor photography skills



A beautiful old gold tone, went very well with your dark tones dress!


----------



## Phiomega

You know you educate your 6-yrs old son well when he chose BV Campana Atlantic for your trip with him to McDonald!


----------



## DiJe40

Shopping with cervo hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This colour just slays me...but I've forgotten what it's called, anyone?
> View attachment 3756647


I have it in more habitual (for me) cut - baseball, gets most use in autumn, such a nice, juicy colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Shopping with cervo hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757362


Stunning!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I have it in more habitual (for me) cut - baseball, gets most use in autumn, such a nice, juicy colour!!!


I remember that you have this colour! Funny how certain colours, for me, are just too much, while something like absinthe, which is equally out there colour-wise, I'm totally comfortable with. This has long been a fave colour of mine


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large veneta, Elephant


----------



## dottiebbb

Lovely drape and color of the bag. Your entire ensemble is beautifully elegant.


----------



## LouiseCPH

dottiebbb said:


> Lovely drape and color of the bag. Your entire ensemble is beautifully elegant.



Thank you *blush*


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3760124
> 
> 
> Large veneta, Elephant


Very sophisticated and feminine!!


----------



## ksuromax

I am stuck to my Peltro Cabat


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to my Peltro Cabat


Dear heavens! It hasn't ... melted, has it?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Dear heavens! It hasn't ... melted, has it?


Nah... but softened and moulded to my body


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to my Peltro Cabat



I would be too![emoji7]


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to my Peltro Cabat



That's easy to understand!


----------



## Phiomega

[QUOTE="LouiseCPH, post: 31502067, member: 386954"

Large veneta, Elephant[/QUOTE]

You are truly showing the elegance of neutrals between the Elephant Veneta and the outfit.... totally love all the 'non colors colors' perfection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rainy day and gloomy skies but my heart is full and I am wearing a smile on my face. I did not even carry my umbrella to shield Bella from the raindrops. Canard, are you working your happy color magic on me? If you are, keep at it. I am throughly enjoying every moment with you. [emoji172] [emoji175] [emoji170]

I took Grietje's tip and hung her on a doorknob for a day. The initial awkwardness of the straps are gone. The straps stay put and I can see why it is popular. It is a delight to use!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy day and gloomy skies but my heart is full and I am wearing a smile on my face. I did not even carry my umbrella to shield Bella from the raindrops. Canard, are you working your happy color magic on me? If you are, keep at it. I am throughly enjoying every moment with you. [emoji172] [emoji175] [emoji170]
> 
> I took Grietje's tip and hung her on a doorknob for a day. The initial awkwardness of the straps are gone. The straps stay put and I can see why it is popular. It is a delight to use!
> 
> View attachment 3761773
> View attachment 3761774


Fabulous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thank you dear! [emoji5]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy day and gloomy skies but my heart is full and I am wearing a smile on my face. I did not even carry my umbrella to shield Bella from the raindrops. Canard, are you working your happy color magic on me? If you are, keep at it. I am throughly enjoying every moment with you. [emoji172] [emoji175] [emoji170]
> 
> I took Grietje's tip and hung her on a doorknob for a day. The initial awkwardness of the straps are gone. The straps stay put and I can see why it is popular. It is a delight to use!



Lovely! I am so glad bella style works for you!


----------



## Phiomega

Very happy with this outfit combo... I think the maroon tops really brings Camel to live, and I am loving my new tan mule sandals --- super comfy with warm colors, and of course, totally matching my camel Veneta!


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy day and gloomy skies but my heart is full and I am wearing a smile on my face. I did not even carry my umbrella to shield Bella from the raindrops. Canard, are you working your happy color magic on me? If you are, keep at it. I am throughly enjoying every moment with you. [emoji172] [emoji175] [emoji170]
> 
> I took Grietje's tip and hung her on a doorknob for a day. The initial awkwardness of the straps are gone. The straps stay put and I can see why it is popular. It is a delight to use!
> 
> View attachment 3761773
> View attachment 3761774


Looking great! Makes me want to get a Bella or a canard


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3762076
> 
> Very happy with this outfit combo... I think the maroon tops really brings Camel to live, and I am loving my new tan mule sandals --- super comfy with warm colors, and of course, totally matching my camel Veneta!


  
maroon is a great colour, i love wearing it with my Canard hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Lovely! I am so glad bella style works for you!


Thank you. I am way glad as well. 



Phiomega said:


> Very happy with this outfit combo..



I like your style. Elegant, chic and yet ultra comfy (which is most impt).


pbkey said:


> Looking great! Makes me want to get a Bella or a canard [emoji3]


Thank you! I highly recommend both the Bella and Canard. [emoji1]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ferro Sloane


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rainy day and gloomy skies but my heart is full and I am wearing a smile on my face. I did not even carry my umbrella to shield Bella from the raindrops. Canard, are you working your happy color magic on me? If you are, keep at it. I am throughly enjoying every moment with you. [emoji172] [emoji175] [emoji170]
> 
> I took Grietje's tip and hung her on a doorknob for a day. The initial awkwardness of the straps are gone. The straps stay put and I can see why it is popular. It is a delight to use!
> 
> View attachment 3761773
> View attachment 3761774



Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks fantastic on you!


[emoji16] Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## Bagcoolie

View attachment 3762737


With Sloane in nappa umbria leather -it is really slouchy


----------



## pbkey

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3762747
> View attachment 3762737
> 
> 
> With Sloane in nappa umbria leather -it is really slouchy


Beautiful - noce?


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> maroon is a great colour, i love wearing it with my Canard hobo



That, is a combination that I would never thought of! Great input for future outfit but I need something in canard then [emoji12] (excuse!)



frenziedhandbag said:


> I like your style. Elegant, chic and yet ultra comfy (which is most impt).
> [emoji1]



Thank you! I learn over years that we should not sacrifice comfort over style, and you need to be comfortable to look confident.... made too many mistakes in the past!


----------



## ksuromax

China Blue hobo with purple suede lining 
i love how the scarf print matches my BV necklace


----------



## Phiomega

Still with Camel Veneta, but have different color tone --- white top and peach pants, still with my tan mule sandals. I believe my Camel Veneta and my light pink G-shock have greatly influenced the color choices of my outfit lately!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Nero Olimpia first style, medium


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> China Blue hobo with purple suede lining
> i love how the scarf print matches my BV necklace



I love [emoji7] your bag and the colour is stunning. Wich hobo is this? Is it the loop?


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> I love [emoji7] your bag and the colour is stunning. Wich hobo is this? Is it the loop?


Thank you  
no, it's from 2010, it's deeper and more structured than loop 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bv-and-cross-brand-style-comparison.956092/


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> no, it's from 2010, it's deeper and more structured than loop
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bv-and-cross-brand-style-comparison.956092/



Thank you, lovely picture..great comparison. It's a pity they don't make it anymore.


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you, lovely picture..great comparison. It's a pity they don't make it anymore.


I keep my eye on the same in red, but can't decide if i really need one more red bag...


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> I keep my eye on the same in red, but can't decide if i really need one more red bag...



That bag in red, must be beautiful!


----------



## Bagcoolie

pbkey said:


> Beautiful - noce?


Thank you! Good question, I have no idea but believe it isn't Noce.


----------



## LoveLaVie

In the fitting room trying out clothes !


----------



## Mousse

On our way to NoLa.


----------



## Phiomega

Lunch with my son who brought Squirtle. After I took this pic, he said that he thinks Squirtle is confused why he needs to take a pic with a bag! [emoji12]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3763207
> 
> 
> Nero Olimpia first style, medium


Your outfits are always so polished and elegant.......


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3764124
> 
> Lunch with my son who brought Squirtle. After I took this pic, he said that he thinks Squirtle is confused why he needs to take a pic with a bag! [emoji12]



Every time I see your green bag, I think I need one.
"Hi, Squirtle! You're a great sport to pose with the pillow bag."


----------



## Mousse

Bracelet stack. In SAN waiting for our connection to MSY.


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido braving the heat to go out to lunch.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido braving the heat to go out to lunch.
> View attachment 3764277


Stunner!!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Stunner!!!!



I love this bag! Luckily the straps are adjustable so I can carry it on my shoulder.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

First time bringing out my Silver Metal Knot [emoji173]️


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Your outfits are always so polished and elegant.......



Thank you! I do polished better than relaxed, but as BV can do both, I am trying to learn.....



diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido braving the heat to go out to lunch.
> View attachment 3764277



Great bag - and perfect style for summer [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido braving the heat to go out to lunch.



Amazed to see how it looks like weaved straw but actually leather! Must be very 'fluffy'! (To borrow my son's description of BV as 'fluffy' bag as the leather is so soft)


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Amazed to see how it looks like weaved straw but actually leather! Must be very 'fluffy'! (To borrow my son's description of BV as 'fluffy' bag as the leather is so soft)


It is 'fluffy' but it's also a bit heavy. All those leather tubes woven together add some weight to it.  But I still love it for a summer bag. It reminds me of the bales of hay at the stables during my equestrian days.


----------



## grietje

After a good 10 days of the Pacific pillow, the newly acquired Denim Cervo Loop in the smaller size.  What a fantastic proportion.  I know it is available in the US but the Spanish VAT refund turned it into a great deal that I didn't want to pass up.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> After a good 10 days of the Pacific pillow, the newly acquired Denim Cervo Loop in the smaller size.  What a fantastic proportion.  I know it is available in the US but the Spanish VAT refund turned it into a great deal that I didn't want to pass up.



Modeling shots of your new bag would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> After a good 10 days of the Pacific pillow, the newly acquired Denim Cervo Loop in the smaller size.  What a fantastic proportion.  I know it is available in the US but the Spanish VAT refund turned it into a great deal that I didn't want to pass up.



Yes modeling shots please!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly veneta


----------



## Newchanel

yoyotomatoe said:


> First time bringing out my Silver Metal Knot [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3764606



I saw this at Heathrow airport and was so so so tempted. But i didn't know where to wear this to and gave it a miss. Where do you wear it to? It's beautiful - so elegant!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Yes modeling shots please!!!


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> After a good 10 days of the Pacific pillow, the newly acquired Denim Cervo Loop in the smaller size.  What a fantastic proportion.  I know it is available in the US but the Spanish VAT refund turned it into a great deal that I didn't want to pass up.


Congrats!!!!! 


diane278 said:


> Modeling shots of your new bag would be greatly appreciated....


+2


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Newchanel said:


> I saw this at Heathrow airport and was so so so tempted. But i didn't know where to wear this to and gave it a miss. Where do you wear it to? It's beautiful - so elegant!



Thank you! 

I use it when I go to dinners, weddings or parties. Definitely not an everyday thing but we nice to have and such a classic piece.


----------



## dottiebbb

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3766067
> 
> 
> Medium belly veneta


I've never been a fan of the belly Veneta, but it looks lovely here!


----------



## diane278

I carried this:


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> I carried this:
> View attachment 3766620


Love this ! Is it a medium ?


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carrying this large Rete today.


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> Love this ! Is it a medium ?


yes. It's new-to-me and we're currently going steady! Can't seem to put it away....
yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

These lovies for the work week.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> These lovies for the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767159


Loving that bright shot of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Carrying this large Rete today.



Stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> These lovies for the work week.



That Olimpia is looking so good! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> These lovies for the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767159


Olympia is just stunning!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> yes. It's new-to-me and we're currently going steady! Can't seem to put it away....
> yours is gorgeous!


Great to hear that ! I saw the large version of your Cabat online but it is too large for me as I am vertically challenged. I like medium Cabat much better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Canard Bella. Such an easy bag to use.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Buckeyemommy said:


> These lovies for the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767159



Indeed, lovely! Your Olimpia does nothing to curb my 'need' for an Olimpia, small size.....




frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard Bella. Such an easy bag to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768215
> View attachment 3768217



Very pretty!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special veneta, Pouissin (?) - I forget what the treatment is called [emoji51], but I find the color very versatile.


----------



## Newchanel

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I use it when I go to dinners, weddings or parties. Definitely not an everyday thing but we nice to have and such a classic piece.



I'm slightly regretful.. although I really don't have too many dinners/ weddings nowadays


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard Bella. Such an easy bag to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768215
> View attachment 3768217


Bella Bella!!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3768255
> 
> 
> Large special veneta, Pouissin (?) - I forget what the treatment is called [emoji51], but I find the color very versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you! 



LouiseCPH said:


> Large special veneta, Pouissin (?)but I find the color very versatile.



I had been tempted by this treatment and this color so many times. It's gorgeous and the treatment seems to make the Veneta retain its shape. 


ksuromax said:


> Bella Bella!!


[emoji5] [emoji1] [emoji253]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard Bella. Such an easy bag to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768215
> View attachment 3768217



Loving this Bella!


----------



## diane278

Just the New China Red card case. Only went out to run two errands.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Loving this Bella!


Thank you. [emoji307] The leap of faith is proving to be worthwhile. I am enjoying this bag a lot. 



diane278 said:


> Just the New China Red card case.



China Red is such a cheerful color. [emoji7]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Newchanel said:


> I'm slightly regretful.. although I really don't have too many dinners/ weddings nowadays



Yeah I dont either, but nice to have when I do. Since they are classic I have the rest of my life to enjoy[emoji4]. If you get the chance again I highly recommend. I have it in the gold metal mesh as well.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Just the New China Red card case. Only went out to run two errands.....
> View attachment 3768776


I've got the feeling New China Red has a story to tell today - witnessing the start of a journey, among other things. Shameful story, really. If only NCR could talk ...


----------



## ksuromax

small cervo shoulder bag with braided handle


----------



## pbkey

Ferro Sloane with ottone pouch


----------



## diane278

At the back door "landing zone" waiting to go out......


----------



## grietje

Karung Cabat.  Slinky looks really good with my Navy dress.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> At the back door "landing zone" waiting to go out......
> View attachment 3769655


For a brief second there, I thought you had 2!
Then I realized it was a reflection in the mirror


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> At the back door "landing zone" waiting to go out......



I really love this particular cabat! Like the accent with the little knots on top of a very neutral bag... so Bottega!


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> small cervo shoulder bag with braided handle


I have that in Nero and love it!  It stays on my shoulder better than any other bag.  It's a bit too small for me as an everyday bag but it goes to any 'function' I have to attend.  Your red is beautiful.  BTW, it was my first BV and I'll never part with it.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> I have that in Nero and love it!  It stays on my shoulder better than any other bag.  It's a bit too small for me as an everyday bag but it goes to any 'function' I have to attend.  Your red is beautiful.  BTW, it was my first BV and I'll never part with it.


i have got mine only this year, never knew it existed, not the most popular model of BV, but i was aimlessly browsing evilbay and stumbled at it, at the price that usually a keyring sells in the boutique, how could i have passed??? i snatched it immediately!!  and never regretted, indeed, it's a tad small for an every day bag, but for a casual weekend it's perfect, when all i need is a wallet and a phone, don't you just love those cute and handy side pockets?...


----------



## anniebhu

Last day at work...


----------



## Phiomega

Stretching the boundary of BV's wearability... shredded jeans with Atlantic Bella and it works!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Stretching the boundary of BV's wearability.



I kept thinking what can I not pair with BV but honestly cannot think of any. [emoji6]  Even the ladies here rock their Knots so well with jeans. Atlantic Bella is looking awesome, as always!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Stretching the boundary of BV's wearability... shredded jeans with Atlantic Bella and it works!
> View attachment 3771677



Totally works!  Love it.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red special veneta, medium size - loved, but seldemly worn due to combination of size and it not being crossbody - which I prefer in smaller bags for non-work use. Still can't let it go, though [emoji848]


----------



## veevee1

Tourmaline & krim


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> Stretching the boundary of BV's wearability... shredded jeans with Atlantic Bella and it works!
> View attachment 3771677


This is the coolest photo. Very elegant, seriously! This is why people pay big money for ripped jeans!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> This is the coolest photo. Very elegant, seriously! This is why people pay big money for ripped jeans!



Hahaha... thank you, Indiaink! This is the first time someone called my ripped jeans elegant! My DH never understood why I wore ripped jeans [emoji23] 

This is my favorite ripped jeans and it is bought at Uniqlo... not sure if USD30 is big or small money for ripped jeans [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Red special veneta, medium size - loved, but seldemly worn due to combination of size and it not being crossbody



It is beautiful and contrary to what you  had mentioned before, I think you rock casual very well. Casual chic in fact. [emoji106] I think this special edition Veneta is gorgeous and should be kept but for crossbody purposes, you need a small Olimpia. Trying to enable you and myself at the same time. [emoji28] 



victrola9@hotma said:


> Tourmaline & krim



I really like Tourmaline, for how saturated it looks. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My DH never understood why I wore ripped jeans.
> 
> This is my favorite ripped jeans and it is bought at Uniqlo.



Hahaha! My DH's sentiments exactly whenever I wear my ripped jeans, also from Uniqlo. Their jeans are so comfortable and reasonably priced.


----------



## veevee1

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like Tourmaline, for how saturated it looks. [emoji7]



Tourmaline is my absolute favorite color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

victrola9@hotma said:


> Tourmaline is my absolute favorite color!


For good reason, it's really beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is beautiful and contrary to what you  had mentioned before, I think you rock casual very well. Casual chic in fact. [emoji106] I think this special edition Veneta is gorgeous and should be kept but for crossbody purposes, you need a small Olimpia. Trying to enable you and myself at the same time. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, @frenziedhandbag - that is very nice for you to say! Also, thank you for being up front on your enabling attempts [emoji1]. I will definitely do my best to add an Olimpia small or mini to my collection. And perhaps a pillow [emoji85][emoji51].....


----------



## LouiseCPH

By the way: What do you think of the new color chain on the Olimpia?


----------



## diane278

Surprise...surprise.  The Quetsche cabat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> By the way: What do you think of the new color chain on the Olimpia?



It is a nice change. I do really like it with Denim after trying it on at the boutique. The contrast is gorgeous. For my casual lifestyle however, I think the usual gunmetal hardware is a better fit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Surprise...surprise.  The Quetsche cabat.



The design... ah, if only a cabat works for me.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> The design... ah, if only a cabat works for me.



I admit that the cabats feel large to me but I'm determined to get used to them.


----------



## grietje

Still the Karung Cabat.  My summer clothes go really well with this bag.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Still the Karung Cabat.  My summer clothes go really well with this bag.



Sure wish I could see a photo or two of the outfits. I don't mean to whine but it would sure be nice to get a visual...


----------



## indiaink

Still my Mini Cabat; every time I reach in to it or get something out, I am pleased all over again. Just got a lot of happy going on over here ...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large belly veneta, Rusty. It's a mystery to me that this bag - and that goes for the medium size as well - was discontinued. It is a wonderful bag - pretty and practical [emoji4]. I use mine for both work and travel.


----------



## dottiebbb

LouiseCPH said:


> Red special veneta, medium size - loved, but seldemly worn due to combination of size and it not being crossbody - which I prefer in smaller bags for non-work use. Still can't let it go, though [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773271


That's a beauty! [emoji173]️ the ruffle!


----------



## anniebhu

Denim cervo ....off to run an errand and lunch with friend


----------



## LLANeedle

anniebhu said:


> Denim cervo ....off to run an errand and lunch with friend


Is that the larger size?


----------



## anniebhu

LLANeedle said:


> Is that the larger size?




No, it's the smaller size. I'm 5"3 if that helps you guage sizing


----------



## anniebhu

Today, brunito small iron


----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow. And it's time to break in the espadrilles.


----------



## Gizmo1983

My new medium intrecciato hobo! First bottega bag and I feel like I'm gonna be a longtime fan!


----------



## diane278

New Fume.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Glicine pillow. And it's time to break in the espadrilles.



Adore this Glicine set. I feel the pillow looks exceptionally lovely in Glicine. 

Diane, I am curious. Is the straw sole comfortable? 



diane278 said:


> New Fume.



I am getting accustomed to seeing a matching pair of shoes with your pillows. So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gizmo1983 said:


> My new medium intrecciato hobo! First bottega bag and I feel like I'm gonna be a longtime fan!



I felt exactly the same when I got my first BV. The quality is impeccable. Congrats on scoring an iconic and elegant piece. [emoji171]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore this Glicine set. I feel the pillow looks exceptionally lovely in Glicine.
> Diane, I am curious. Is the straw sole comfortable?
> I am getting accustomed to seeing a matching pair of shoes with your pillows. So pretty!



Yes, even with the straw sole, the espadrilles are very comfortable once they stretched out a little. If I had bought them in the next larger size I'm sure they would have ended up too loose. The leather is soft and stretched out to a perfect fit in a few hours of wearing them around the house (for the purpose of making sure they were going to ease up a bit).  My mother would be very happy to know that I've been matching my shoes and bags. She was from that era.....


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly veneta, Rusty. It's a mystery to me that this bag - and that goes for the medium size as well - was discontinued. It is a wonderful bag - pretty and practical [emoji4]. I use mine for both work and travel.



This is the exact bag that got me lusting over BV the first time. My stylish friend at work bought this one --- at that time, I was not yet at a point in life where I can splurge for myself. So I admired hers so much, and hers is now already very nice and soft. Rusty is such a great versatile color. You wore it well!


----------



## Phiomega

Gizmo1983 said:


> View attachment 3778377
> 
> My new medium intrecciato hobo! First bottega bag and I feel like I'm gonna be a longtime fan!



Congrats on your first! Careful it is a slippery slope! [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Yes, even with the straw sole, the espadrilles are very comfortable once they stretched out a little. My mother would be very happy to know that I've been matching my shoes and bags.



Thank you for sharing. Having not worn espadrilles before, I often wonder whether the straw sole might be a bit prickly but it is nice to know otherwise. The Glicine espadrilles are just gorgeous. I keep coming back to look at yours.... which I really shouldn't... but there is nothing much to do at ban island and I did bring along my phone. 

I had been too tomboyish since young and my mother kind of accepted the fact that I will never be stylish. [emoji28]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Gizmo1983 said:


> View attachment 3778377
> 
> My new medium intrecciato hobo! First bottega bag and I feel like I'm gonna be a longtime fan!



It's a slippery slope, but oh the joy of being a BV-fan.....


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blue medium belly veneta


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing. Having not worn espadrilles before, I often wonder whether the straw sole might be a bit prickly but it is nice to know otherwise. The Glicine espadrilles are just gorgeous. I keep coming back to look at yours.... which I really shouldn't... but there is nothing much to do at ban island and I did bring along my phone.
> 
> I had been too tomboyish since young and my mother kind of accepted the fact that I will never be stylish. [emoji28]



I have worn espadrilles where the sole was rough but these aren't. When I first tried them on, I was prepared to go up a size and use insole pads if necessary.  The thing I like best about them is the softness of the leather.  The sneakers seem stiffer to me, although I love the way they look. 
One would have thought that my poor mother would have given up on the stylish thing considering I spent most of my time at the stables riding my horse. As I was outgrowing that, the whole hippie movement set in and I moved into bell bottom pants and platform shoes. Looking back, I'm wondering what I was thinking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I was prepared to go up a size and use insole pads if necessary.
> 
> As I was outgrowing that, the whole hippie movement set in and I moved into bell bottom pants and platform shoes.



Oh, I had a nightmarish relationship with insole pads, largely due to my second toe being way longer than my first. I tried going up a size and adding an insole and the shoe slipped right off my feet. I tried a thicker insole and I ended up with blisters as my feet rubbed the shoe in the wrong way. Though I only have two BV shoes now and been wearing them at home to have a feel of the fit, the softness of the leather is a delight. 

It is amazing how fashion revolves and comes back full circle. High waisted bell bottoms and platforms are already making a come back right now. [emoji322]


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> ...
> It is amazing how fashion revolves and comes back full circle. High waisted bell bottoms and platforms are already making a come back right now. [emoji322]


For the second, or is it the third time? I've lost count. That's the fun part of being a certain age...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Braving the so-called summer weather (=rain) with my black special cervo veneta.


----------



## LLANeedle

I bought the memory knot when it came out and finally had a chance to carry it last night.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I bought the memory knot when it came out and finally had a chance to carry it last night.


Yay! I love the knot. They always look so elegant.


----------



## indiaink

I think I may carry the Mini Cabat until the end of days, but then ... somebody may have to do a bag shaming post ...


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> I think I may carry the Mini Cabat until the end of days, but then ... somebody may have to do a bag shaming post ...


Or look at restoring a second one..


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I think I may carry the Mini Cabat until the end of days, but then ... somebody may have to do a bag shaming post ...



This makes sense given your small frame. The proportion would seem to be ideal.



diane278 said:


> Yay! I love the knot. They always look so elegant.



Agreed!  I keep hoping that magically I'll become elegant enough to have one!


----------



## ckrickett

My "New" (to me, got her preloved)  bag out for some brunch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium royale carmino and first outing for vesuvio shoes.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium royale carmino and first outing for vesuvio shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780998


Looks amazing! Sure cheers up the mood


----------



## pree

This beauty came to work with me today! The picture does not capture how beautiful the leather is!


I'm using a 'mai tai' Birkin 35 bag insert. It's soft  and does not affect the shape of the bag. It helps to protect the lovely suede lining of the bag.


I have a simple, cute puppy leather charm!



I'll post a modeling shot later. The bag is butter soft and slouchy! It looks sophisticated and carefree at the same time!


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> This makes sense given your small frame. The proportion would seem to be ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!  I keep hoping that magically I'll become elegant enough to have one!


Grietje, there's not an elegant bone in my body, believe me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Looks amazing! Sure cheers up the mood


Thank you. I usually shy away from bright colors but these offer just the right POP. [emoji173]


----------



## pbkey

pree said:


> This beauty came to work with me today! The picture does not capture how beautiful the leather is!
> View attachment 3781152
> 
> I'm using a 'mai tai' Birkin 35 bag insert. It's soft  and does not affect the shape of the bag. It helps to protect the lovely suede lining of the bag.
> View attachment 3781153
> 
> I have a simple, cute puppy leather charm!
> View attachment 3781154
> 
> 
> I'll post a modeling shot later. The bag is butter soft and slouchy! It looks sophisticated and carefree at the same time!


Beautiful Color - is this steel new?


----------



## pree

pbkey said:


> Beautiful Color - is this steel new?



Yes, I bought the bag from NAP in February this year. It's steel but it's more of a mushroom color IRL


----------



## pbkey

pree said:


> Yes, I bought the bag from NAP in February this year. It's steel but it's more of a mushroom color IRL


I love steel new and have been really tempted to get a bag in this Color. Your bag shows the Color beautifully


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium royale carmino and first outing for vesuvio shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780998



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

pree said:


> This beauty came to work with me today! The picture does not capture how beautiful the leather is!
> View attachment 3781152
> 
> I'm using a 'mai tai' Birkin 35 bag insert. It's soft  and does not affect the shape of the bag. It helps to protect the lovely suede lining of the bag.
> View attachment 3781153
> 
> I have a simple, cute puppy leather charm!
> View attachment 3781154
> 
> 
> I'll post a modeling shot later. The bag is butter soft and slouchy! It looks sophisticated and carefree at the same time!



Wow what a beauty! What is the name of this bag? I was looking at getting the Louis Vuitton Iena bag but it's known to have the straps rub against the zipper and cause damage. This seems like a wonderful alternative and is soooo much prettier . And what an adorable charm. Love it!


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> Beautiful Color - is this steel new?


 
I was shown a cabat in New Steel a few months ago. It was a very soft neutral color in the store, which looked much darker/stronger outside in the sunlight.  It was very pretty and a very sophisticated neutral color.  I can see why they chose it for a cabat color...


----------



## diane278

Chartreuse pillow bag (looking like mustard yellow)


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow bag (looking like mustard yellow)


I have a 3/4 zip wallet in this color and I just love it!


----------



## grietje

Shocking news--still Slinky. Just too darn easy of a bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you my dear. [emoji259]


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> I was shown a cabat in New Steel a few months ago. It was a very soft neutral color in the store, which looked much darker/stronger outside in the sunlight.  It was very pretty and a very sophisticated neutral color.  I can see why they chose it for a cabat color...


I was shown the steel new cabat as well and I agree that it is a beautiful neutral. However, it is just way beyond my Budget


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium royale carmino and first outing for vesuvio shoes.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this is what I called a (literally) traffic-stopping combo!


----------



## Phiomega

pree said:


> This beauty came to work with me today! The picture does not capture how beautiful the leather is!



This is a really beautiful shade... you are right, it is more of a mushroom color than grey ... [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> this is what I called a (literally) traffic-stopping combo!



You are too kind. [emoji5] At the end of five hours of walking, the shoes are indeed 'traffic stopping'. They gave me blisters at the back. [emoji28] Need to condition them before wearing them out again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Wow what a beauty! What is the name of this bag?



I cannot seem to locate this bag on BV's official website nor NAP but did find Pree's reveal & thoughts of her bag via this link. It might still be available at the boutiques or outlet. I will try to call or email them. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/959897/


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I cannot seem to locate this bag on BV's official website nor NAP but did find Pree's reveal & thoughts of her bag via this link. It might still be available at the boutiques or outlet. I will try to call or email them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/959897/



Awww thanks so much, dear friend! For everything! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Awww thanks so much, dear friend! For everything! [emoji4]


You are most welcome. [emoji5]


----------



## aerolord

Continental Denim Wallet... 

I'm thinking of getting Barolo Bi Fold for a "normal" wallet and to match my watch


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are too kind. [emoji5] At the end of five hours of walking, the shoes are indeed 'traffic stopping'. They gave me blisters at the back. [emoji28] Need to condition them before wearing them out again.



 technically you do need a stop after five hours of walking..... that's why I like bags better than shoes by the way, they don't give you blisters when they are new... [emoji12]

But your shoes are really fun and cool!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> that's why I like bags better than shoes by the way, they don't give you blisters when they are new..



So true! [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

So many beautiful bags and accessories!! Love 'em all!
I am on vacs, and i went minimalistic, Peltro Cabat for travels and Silver Pillow for errands, Pillow's become my best buddy, wallet, sunnies and phone - all i need on vacs, 10 days in a row and still didn't feel bored wearing it! 12 more days to go... maybe will post a snap later...
 to all BV-ettes!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> [emoji813] to all BV-ettes!!



I like your travel buddies. [emoji106] Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Awww thanks so much, dear friend! For everything! [emoji4]


A surprise is waiting for you, do check your mail. [emoji5] [emoji175]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Large Veneta in petale today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Large Veneta in petale today



Petale is such a delicate and pretty neutral. Two of my favourite brands together. [emoji175]


----------



## jburgh

The nero intrecciato backpack...so handy!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Petale is such a delicate and pretty neutral. Two of my favourite brands together. [emoji175]


Thank you and I am beginning to increasingly like to carry BV in lighter colors


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you and I am beginning to increasingly like to carry BV in lighter colors


I wish I have your courage. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow is enjoying the view...


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Pillow is enjoying the view...


Beautiful! Where are you vacationing?

As for me, still Slinky.  I'm beginning to think it's the perfect summer bag for me.  Today, it's paired with white jeans, a navy tank, and a striped cardigan with wedge sandals. The Karung translates from business to casual and back really well.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Beautiful! Where are you vacationing?


Thank you  
My home city Batumi on the coast of the Black Sea


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Pillow is enjoying the view...



I'm loving this . Is it metallic? Enjoy your holiday, great pic


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I'm loving this . Is it metallic? Enjoy your holiday, great pic


Thank you!  
Yes, indeed, it is Silver


----------



## Mousse

I'm still carrying the Canard family of BV goodies. I plan to swap out tomorrow to the Ottone Cabat and matching Zip Wallet.


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, indeed, it is Silver



Beautiful, I'm a big fan of metallics. You have an amazing collection


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Pillow is enjoying the view...



Lovely pillow and lovely view.... enjoy your holiday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Pillow is enjoying the view...


Fantastic view. Bet you are having a fabulous time. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Brunch with mum and Monalisa Campana. I like the minimalist decor here.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Lovely pillow and lovely view.... enjoy your holiday!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Fantastic view. Bet you are having a fabulous time. Enjoy!


thank you!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Brunch with mum and Monalisa Campana. I like the minimalist decor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785309


Very pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Very pretty


Thank you! [emoji259]


----------



## Bagcoolie

At grocery store with my Nero medium Veneta


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> At grocery store with my Nero medium Veneta



Nero exudes an air of sophistication. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero exudes an air of sophistication. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you !


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Brunch with mum and Monalisa Campana. I like the minimalist decor here



Nice bag and nice decor! Brunch with mum sounds perfect.... remind me to do it with my mom too....


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> At grocery store with my Nero medium Veneta



This small size is very cute! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nice bag and nice decor! Brunch with mum sounds perfect.... remind me to do it with my mom too....


It is the Island Cafe, 4th level at Orchard Tangs. You know where to rest your legs and have a bite whenever you happen to be on our sunny island. Serves mainly delicious local fare. I like the laksa, Indonesian fried rice and nasi lemak. Mum enjoyed the quiet space too, away from the hustle & bustle.


----------



## magdalinka

My gorgeous new to me 2009 tote in cognac shiny calf leather. [emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

I would not imagine that I could find a green bag that I can wear with a bright red top without feeling like dressing for Christmas. Moss green is such an amazing shade. 

And Burbie (as named by my son), my bejeweled Burberry bear, is keeping Moss accompanied... I love how Burberry's Thomas bears managed to put a playful touch without the feeling like a 5-year old bear....


----------



## jordan1005

Beautiful bag


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3787387
> 
> I would not imagine that I could find a green bag that I can wear with a bright red top without feeling like dressing for Christmas. Moss green is such an amazing shade.
> 
> And Burbie (as named by my son), my bejeweled Burberry bear, is keeping Moss accompanied... I love how Burberry's Thomas bears managed to put a playful touch without the feeling like a 5-year old bear....


Moss green looking amazing here


----------



## jordan1005

pbkey said:


> Moss green looking amazing here


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Moss green



So beautiful and I like how Burbie lent a playful touch. [emoji106] [emoji172]


----------



## grietje

Denim medium Cervo loop hobo.


----------



## Phiomega

jordan1005 said:


> Beautiful bag





pbkey said:


> Moss green looking amazing here





jordan1005 said:


> Absolutely beautiful





frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful and I like how Burbie lent a playful touch. [emoji106] [emoji172]



Thank you! I am also really amazed by the color... worked so well with most of my wardrobes!


----------



## Phiomega

Carrying the older sister of Moss, my Atlantic Bella...


Shot at end of day in my office... love the purple tinge of this blue and love how slouchy she is...


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Denim medium Cervo loop hobo.



Modeling pic please? I tried this style before and whilst I love the leather, feels like it is a bit too casual for office purpose...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Carrying the older sister of Moss, my Atlantic Bella...
> View attachment 3788878
> 
> Shot at end of day in my office... love the purple tinge of this blue and love how slouchy she is...


I love Atlantic!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> Modeling pic please? I tried this style before and whilst I love the leather, feels like it is a bit too casual for office purpose...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Cervo Loop is a bit casual for the office.  My client site is officially business casual.  As a consultant, I generally go 'business casual +'. For example, a dress and sandals but no jacket.  The Cervo loop works with that look.


----------



## grietje

Today I have the same Denim Cervo Loop with black ankle pants, a blue bell sleeved blouse and black sandals.  I do think a dressier bag would make the outfit look better but it works well enough.  Interesting, I look at my photos above and think the bag is definitely more casual and brings my outfit 'down' so to speak.  I also my b**bs look huge in one photo


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Today I have the same Denim Cervo Loop with black ankle pants, a blue bell sleeved blouse and black sandals.  I do think a dressier bag would make the outfit look better but it works well enough.  Interesting, I look at my photos above and think the bag is definitely more casual and brings my outfit 'down' so to speak.  I also my b**bs look huge in one photo


Sorry G, is this the new smaller sized Cervo Loop?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 3789052
> View attachment 3789053
> View attachment 3789054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cervo Loop is a bit casual for the office.  My client site is officially business casual.  As a consultant, I generally go 'business casual +'. For example, a dress and sandals but no jacket.  The Cervo loop works with that look.



I like your modeling shots. You look great. It almost makes me want to exercise and get into better shape.  _Almost.  _


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry G, is this the new smaller sized Cervo Loop?


Yes it is.  If you compare it to the larger one I had, it's quite a difference.  Here's a link to a photo from the 2014 SF Meet up. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bvette-sf-2014-meetup-photos.880667/


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Yes it is.  If you compare it to the larger one I had, it's quite a difference.  Here's a link to a photo from the 2014 SF Meet up. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bvette-sf-2014-meetup-photos.880667/


So I'd be insane to go for the larger size on my 5'1" frame? There's one that just popped up on TRR...barolo? Beautiful colour anyway...any pics of shorties with this size?...


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> The Cervo Loop is a bit casual for the office.  My client site is officially business casual.  As a consultant, I generally go 'business casual +'. For example, a dress and sandals but no jacket.  The Cervo loop works with that look.



You look very nice! 

Thanks for the pic, it gives me a sense in proportion and how it looks with a dress! Indeed when I tried this bag, I was dressing a bit more formally --- I wore a formal jacket, and the cervo loop does not fit with it. It worked nicely with your dress and sandal!

I think I might fall for it one day, maybe closer to next holiday season but now convinced that this is (fortunately or unfortunately) not going to be a versatile enough bag for my lifestyle...

Thanks again Grietje!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Yes it is.  If you compare it to the larger one I had, it's quite a difference.  Here's a link to a photo from the 2014 SF Meet up. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bvette-sf-2014-meetup-photos.880667/


thanks, it's hard to tell on different bodies. I have the regular/original sized Cervo Loop in Quetsche but to me, it looks like the smaller one on you. If that makes sense. I am quite a bit larger than you though, I think.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> thanks, it's hard to tell on different bodies. I have the regular/original sized Cervo Loop in Quetsche but to me, it looks like the smaller one on you. If that makes sense. I am quite a bit larger than you though, I think.



That's me in that 2014 photo but plus 20lbs.  The newer size feels more compact on my frame.  I like the proportion a lot but it's also lost a bit of its ease. Granted the denim one is new, but I really liked how my older one draped.


----------



## Phiomega

My OOTD yesterday with Moss Bella... 
View attachment 3790184


----------



## tenKrat

Irish green pillow!  [emoji172]


----------



## ksuromax

My silver Pillow serves me without fail


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Irish green pillow!  [emoji172]



Very nice! Irish looks best with black:white outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

This is not me but I saw someone waiting for her car next to me carrying (I think) a Toscana Bella. I have never seen Bella in Toscana, so I discreetly took this pic.... ksuromax would know if this is toscana? Beautiful color


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3790676
> 
> This is not me but I saw someone waiting for her car next to me carrying (I think) a Toscana Bella. I have never seen Bella in Toscana, so I discreetly took this pic.... ksuromax would know if this is toscana? Beautiful color


For a while I thought you got yourself a third Bella


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3790676
> 
> This is not me but I saw someone waiting for her car next to me carrying (I think) a Toscana Bella. I have never seen Bella in Toscana, so I discreetly took this pic.... ksuromax would know if this is toscana? Beautiful color


very pretty indeed!



pbkey said:


> For a while I thought you got yourself a third Bella


I thought so too!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3790676
> 
> This is not me but I saw someone waiting for her car next to me carrying (I think) a Toscana Bella. I have never seen Bella in Toscana, so I discreetly took this pic.... ksuromax would know if this is toscana? Beautiful color


i donno if it's direct sunlight, or just camera or computer settings, but this one has a lot of red undertone for me... my Toscana is deep, rich caramel, yellowish but not reddish...


----------



## ksuromax

gosh... how i am missing my other bags...  
how will i choose which one to wear first, when i get back home?....


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> Irish green pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790373



Every time I see a photo of your green pillow, my heart skips a beat.


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3790676
> 
> This is not me but I saw someone waiting for her car next to me carrying (I think) a Toscana Bella. I have never seen Bella in Toscana, so I discreetly took this pic.... ksuromax would know if this is toscana? Beautiful color





ksuromax said:


> i donno if it's direct sunlight, or just camera or computer settings, but this one has a lot of red undertone for me... my Toscana is deep, rich caramel, yellowish but not reddish...


I have a Disco in Toscana, and I agree with ksuromax that this bag looks like it has more red.  It looks like a color I saw in the outlet store recently. I think it was called Brick.


----------



## tenKrat

grietje said:


> That's me in that 2014 photo but plus 20lbs.  The newer size feels more compact on my frame.  I like the proportion a lot but it's also lost a bit of its ease. Granted the denim one is new, but I really liked how my older one draped.


I feel the same way about my large vs. small cervo Loops.


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> For a while I thought you got yourself a third Bella





grietje said:


> I thought so too!



Hahaha..... I wish!!!! Strapped on a coconut tree on the ban island.....


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> Hahaha..... I wish!!!! Strapped on a coconut tree on the ban island.....



I'm going to buy the Dark Bronze medium loop hobo and I admit I kind of want Carmel to add the Moss Green Bella to the order!  Must restrain...


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo hobo - my Favourite 'plushie'


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3787387
> 
> I would not imagine that I could find a green bag that I can wear with a bright red top without feeling like dressing for Christmas. Moss green is such an amazing shade.
> 
> And Burbie (as named by my son), my bejeweled Burberry bear, is keeping Moss accompanied... I love how Burberry's Thomas bears managed to put a playful touch without the feeling like a 5-year old bear....


How do you like this color?


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> I'm going to buy the Dark Bronze medium loop hobo and I admit I kind of want Carmel to add the Moss Green Bella to the order!  Must restrain...



Maybe a Moss pillow if not Bella? [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> How do you like this color?



I love this color very much!!!! Whilst I like green, they usually are not very versatile so I don't get as much use from my green bags (e.g. I have a beautiful Irish pillow and hunter green Valentino tote). This one, however, is extremely versatile --- it really goes with majority of my outfits, literally I can wear it 5 out of 7 days in a week. So, absolutely yes, I like this color!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> I love this color very much!!!! Whilst I like green, they usually are not very versatile so I don't get as much use from my green bags (e.g. I have a beautiful Irish pillow and hunter green Valentino tote). This one, however, is extremely versatile --- it really goes with majority of my outfits, literally I can wear it 5 out of 7 days in a week. So, absolutely yes, I like this color!


I am interested in this color too, but I have only seen a card case so far.  I cannot wait until it comes to the stores here.


----------



## pbkey

Mini po cabat. Photo does not do it justice.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow is heading home...


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3794303
> 
> Mini po cabat. Photo does not do it justice.


it's freaking stunning!!!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Pillow is heading home...



I hate saying 'I want' but 'I want' this bag . Hope you enjoyed your hols


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I hate saying 'I want' but 'I want' this bag . Hope you enjoyed your hols


----------



## tenKrat

Rose gold metallic Pillow and bluette/canard wallet


----------



## pbkey

PO again.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo loop in Nero


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote... my new LV wallet goes so well with it!


----------



## muchstuff

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3795084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PO again.


This is just so pretty!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Phiomega said:


> Red China chain tote... my new LV wallet goes so well with it!
> View attachment 3795179



This the perfect combination!


----------



## V0N1B2

No carrying, per se. 
My Nero merino wool cardigan kept me warm on the drive into work this morning.


----------



## diane278

Really beautiful sweater.  I'm jealous that you need one today.  
I'm carrying my Barolo pillow.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Really beautiful sweater.  I'm jealous that you need one today.
> I'm carrying my Barolo pillow.


And I'm a bit jealous you don't! Nah, I leave at 6:30am for work and it's a bit chilly.  We had a spot of rain which finally cleared the smoke away, but it seemed to cool things down quickly too.
Can't wait for the meetup. We shall be flooding this thread with our fabulousness.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> And I'm a bit jealous you don't! Nah, I leave at 6:30am for work and it's a bit chilly.  We had a spot of rain which finally cleared the smoke away, but it seemed to cool things down quickly too.
> Can't wait for the meetup. We shall be flooding this thread with our fabulousness.



Or tales of my getting lost. I have a terrible sense of direction.  I should have a GPS device surgically implanted into my forehead.


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> Or tales of my getting lost. I have a terrible sense of direction.  I should have a GPS device surgically implanted into my forehead.


Same for me too


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Red China chain tote... my new LV wallet goes so well with it!
> View attachment 3795179


You made your bags look so good!


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> You made your bags look so good!



Thank you! I think people start thinking I am crazy when I style the wallet and the bag and took pic of them! Only you gals know why!


----------



## grietje

Trusty Nero Cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

still the same cervo Loop ....


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> still the same cervo Loop ....


Which size is that?  Thx


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> Which size is that?  Thx


Original, large one


----------



## anniebhu

Nero campana...it's been with me since Wednesday - Hong Kong to Melbourne - Brisbane


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> still the same cervo Loop ....


It looks so good in black!  Very classic!  I was THIS close to getting mine in black because I wanted the classic look but admittedly, the Denim color swayed me in the end.  Since I wear so much black as it is, I figured a bit of color wasn't bad.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> It looks so good in black!  Very classic!  I was THIS close to getting mine in black because I wanted the classic look but admittedly, the Denim color swayed me in the end.  Since I wear so much black as it is, I figured a bit of color wasn't bad.


I got mine for this exact reason - classic, good looking cervo, it goes well with everything, literally, it softens formal dress, it compliments punk jeans, sandals or pumps, up or down, just anything you want it to be, like perfect playdough


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> still the same cervo Loop ....



The leather is so lovely on this style. When I am released from the ban island, I hope this come out in Barolo (and I hope this does not happen within the next 3 months)


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> The leather is so lovely on this style. When I am released from the ban island, I hope this come out in Barolo (and I hope this does not happen within the next 3 months)


Sorry, Darling, but it was already made in Barolo... we even had a couple of reveals last year...


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. a new, smaller version might still be 'yet to see' though....


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido and one of my "uniforms". (I could get dressed in the dark and I'd look the same now that I've created a capsule wardrobe. The Capri leggings are not a fashion statement...they're to hide my veins.)


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido and one of my "uniforms". (I could get dressed in the dark and I'd look the same now that I've created a capsule wardrobe. The Capri leggings are not a fashion statement...they're to hide my veins.)
> View attachment 3796927


Hey Diva 
I wear Capri leggings all the time. They're most definitely a fashion statement 
Great bag


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey Diva
> I wear Capri leggings all the time. They're most definitely a fashion statement
> Great bag



In my case, I'd prefer bare legs with dresses in the summer but it's not realistic with my situation.  These leggings get hot here. Oh, well.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, Darling, but it was already made in Barolo... we even had a couple of reveals last year...



Really? The smaller one? At least it has not arrived in my country... [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Really? The smaller one? At least it has not arrived in my country... [emoji4]


no, i mean the original Loop, same like mine


----------



## tenKrat

DH says I have a thing for these bracelets.


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with clear PVC-detail satchel enjoying lunch today at Neiman Marcus Stanford Center.


----------



## Mousse

Ah, the "Lobstah" club at NM is divine....


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Ah, the "Lobstah" club at NM is divine....
> View attachment 3798156


Is that parma reggiano cheese on those fries?


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> Is that parma reggiano cheese on those fries?



Yes and I ate them all. I had half the club wrapped to go. Now I need to do some serious walking accompanied by some retail therapy.


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> Is that parma reggiano cheese on those fries?



Well if you are ever on the West coast of Florida my son has a little place on John's Pass in Madeira Beach called Boardwalk Grille
He makes an award winning Lobster Roll and fresh Grouper tacos 
#1 on TripAdvisor five years in a row


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Well if you are ever on the West coast of Florida my son has a little place on John's Pass in Madeira Beach called Boardwalk Grille
> He makes an award winning Lobster Roll and fresh Grouper tacos
> #1 on TripAdvisor five years in a row


I will add that to to my list of places to try...but really you had me at LOBSTER !


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Yes and I ate them all. I had half the club wrapped to go. Now I need to do some serious walking accompanied by some retail therapy.


walkin' with shoppin'  my two most favourite things to do ( especially after a meal that looked like that)   ok..I like to enjoy a fine meal, also - so that's three


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Well if you are ever on the West coast of Florida my son has a little place on John's Pass in Madeira Beach called Boardwalk Grille
> He makes an award winning Lobster Roll and fresh Grouper tacos
> #1 on TripAdvisor five years in a row



I fall head over heels [emoji151] over a great lobster roll. As a Bostonian, they are tops. I also love Ipswich fried clams- the ones with bellies. I just googled Madeira Beach. It's not too far from Tampa. My brother, who lives in Tampa, is the CEO of a restaurant group. I'm planning a visit this coming winter.


----------



## septembersiren

My son lives in St Petersburg
I'm going at the end of September to meet my new grandson
I have eaten Lobster Roll from Maine to Florida 
His are great 
Delish handcut fries and onion rings
His Grouper tacos are sublime
He would not tell me what his special sauce was 
Me his own mother
I had to go threaten him with embarrassing childhood things lol 

So tonight I "party" until midnight then I am NPO or whatever they call it no food or drink (who are they kidding no sleep either)
Idk it sux getting old


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> My son lives in St Petersburg
> I'm going at the end of September to meet my new grandson
> I have eaten Lobster Roll from Maine to Florida
> His are great
> Delish handcut fries and onion rings
> His Grouper tacos are sublime
> He would not tell me what his special sauce was
> Me his own mother
> I had to go threaten him with embarrassing childhood things lol
> 
> So tonight I "party" until midnight then I am NPO or whatever they call it no food or drink (who are they kidding no sleep either)
> Idk it sux getting old


All the best to you septembersiren, may I recommend champagne tonight?


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> My son lives in St Petersburg
> I'm going at the end of September to meet my new grandson
> I have eaten Lobster Roll from Maine to Florida
> His are great
> Delish handcut fries and onion rings
> His Grouper tacos are sublime
> He would not tell me what his special sauce was
> Me his own mother
> I had to go threaten him with embarrassing childhood things lol
> 
> So tonight I "party" until midnight then I am NPO or whatever they call it no food or drink (who are they kidding no sleep either)
> Idk it sux getting old


I had one of those 24 hour NPO on Sunday to Monday, turned out to be nothing , but a test ALL, women and men should do regardless ,that God awful Peglyte tastes nasty...Ugh !
Stay well SS, and drop in when you are able.


----------



## tenKrat

Today is a Desert Rose cervo Loop (small) and a stack of metallic leather bracelets. [emoji177]


----------



## dottiebbb

tenKrat said:


> Today is a Desert Rose cervo Loop (small) and a stack of metallic leather bracelets. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3798821


Lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Today is a Desert Rose cervo Loop (small) and a stack of metallic leather bracelets. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3798821



You make this look so good!!!! [emoji106][emoji1316]


----------



## Phiomega

Back with Moss Bella... is it possible that you 'miss your bag' when you travel? I did. 

And I decided to get this really fun Porcupine keychain from Kate Spade, named Piny by my son [emoji16]. even pink works with Moss green color!


----------



## FancyPants77

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3799241
> 
> Back with Moss Bella... is it possible that you 'miss your bag' when you travel? I did.
> 
> And I decided to get this really fun Porcupine keychain from Kate Spade, named Piny by my son [emoji16]. even pink works with Moss green color!



Gorgeous!!! That porcupine is adorable! Haha. Love the name he chose. I'm on the hunt for my first BV and am very petite so have limited options and am going through the process of elimination in my hunt. But this is one of my favorites by BV! Absolutely stunning


----------



## tenKrat

dottiebbb said:


> Lovely!





Phiomega said:


> You make this look so good!!!! [emoji106][emoji1316]


Thank you, BVettes! ☺️


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3799241
> 
> Back with Moss Bella... is it possible that you 'miss your bag' when you travel? I did.
> 
> And I decided to get this really fun Porcupine keychain from Kate Spade, named Piny by my son [emoji16]. even pink works with Moss green color!


Gosh, I really like this Moss Bella of yours. I used my Cigar Bella for two months straight while I relocated across the U.S.  Bella is a wonderful travel bag for sure. 

It is adorable that your son names your bag charms. I'll be waiting to hear what he names your other charms.


----------



## Phiomega

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!! That porcupine is adorable! Haha. Love the name he chose. I'm on the hunt for my first BV and am very petite so have limited options and am going through the process of elimination in my hunt. But this is one of my favorites by BV! Absolutely stunning



Thank you! The porcupine is totally adorable --- it is Kate Spade and I will post the full pic there!

Bella (or Garda according to BV) is an amazing bag --- and it does not look big for a tote bag because the top slimmed down when you carried it. See below for what I meant. I love this style enough to have two of them!



You should also try the medium Campana as an option, though the capacity is not as big as Bella....


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Gosh, I really like this Moss Bella of yours. I used my Cigar Bella for two months straight while I relocated across the U.S.  Bella is a wonderful travel bag for sure.
> 
> It is adorable that your son names your bag charms. I'll be waiting to hear what he names your other charms.



I feel you --- Bella is wonderful!

I have two charms that my son named --- the other one he aptly named Burbie as he is a Burberry bear! [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Embroidered pillow accompanied by Piny! Love how the pink complement the red embroidery and the grey leather!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With medium Rete out for lunch


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO cabat


----------



## grietje

Air Force blue embroidered small shoulder bag.  So glad to have bought this one.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3800336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With medium Rete out for lunch



Lovely color and she really match the orchid!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Lovely color and she really match the orchid!


Thank you very much It came as a surprise as the pot of orchid in the same hue was just on the dining table !


----------



## indiaink

Kansas City MO waiting for the Great Eclipse of 2017. The clouds are moving out and we'll see 1 minute and 43 seconds of totality!


----------



## grietje

New Sand Bella.
As for the eclipse, we got a partial in Sacramento. I was home and peeked through trees and kind of saw it.  I'll look forward to the coverage on tonight's news about it.


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta for Monday. Beating up Monday blues with her!


----------



## grietje

Putting outfits together that match the New Sand Bella. That's the danger of this particular bag; once I start wearing it, it's hard to put it away!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With large Velours Veneta in maroon for office


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in New Red, missed her terribly  can't stroke enough!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> [   With large Velours Veneta in maroon for office



What a unique bag. Lovely blends of texture and colors. I love seeing the limited edition BVs in this forum....


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you !


----------



## diane278

My peltro cabat is carrying my usual load for me today.


----------



## Phiomega

Back to Moss Bella.... missed her and can't stop glancing over her beautiful color. The other day even my male colleague complimented her!


----------



## Phiomega

Phiomega said:


> Back to Moss Bella.... missed her and can't stop glancing over her beautiful color. The other day even my male colleague complimented her!



Can't help but posting picture... am waiting for a meeting in a hotel lobby...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Can't help but posting picture... am waiting for a meeting in a hotel lobby...
> 
> View attachment 3804194


She is such a beauty!!


----------



## J.T.

Phiomega said:


> Can't help but posting picture... am waiting for a meeting in a hotel lobby...
> 
> View attachment 3804194



That colour is stunning!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> She is such a beauty!!





J.T. said:


> That colour is stunning!!!



Thank you!!! I got compliment from a friend also yesterday... clearly quite a beauty...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3803293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With large Velours Veneta in maroon for office



What a stunning bag! Love the velvet [emoji4]


----------



## Zabear

After being inspired by all of you ladies with your Bella bags, I joined the club with one in China red. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zabear said:


> , I joined the club with one in China Red]



Stunning pop of color. You'll love the ease of it. Enjoy!


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO cabat


----------



## Phiomega

Zabear said:


> After being inspired by all of you ladies with your Bella bags, I joined the club with one in China red. [emoji1]



Stunning!!! I believe Bella is a perfect style to show stunning colors and Red China is the most amazing red I have seen to-date. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## Zabear

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning pop of color. You'll love the ease of it. Enjoy!



Thank you!! Yes I love it already!


----------



## Zabear

Phiomega said:


> Stunning!!! I believe Bella is a perfect style to show stunning colors and Red China is the most amazing red I have seen to-date. Congrats! [emoji7]



Thank you! I love your pics of your Bella bags too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat



I cannot get enough of this amazing piece.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Afternoon coffee with white Veneta


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3806872
> 
> Afternoon coffee with white Veneta



A white Veneta! Feels like seeing a unicorn [emoji882]! What a beauty...


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat[


A beautiful close up....


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> A white Veneta! Feels like seeing a unicorn [emoji882]! What a beauty...


Hahaha - thanks !


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3806872
> 
> Afternoon coffee with white Veneta


OMG


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I cannot get enough of this amazing piece.


+1 
@pbkey great shot of a great bag!


----------



## pbkey

Sorry for posting so many photos of the same bag - it can look so different in different photo  that I sometime wonder if it is the same bag. Some bv innards as well.


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3807504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting so many photos of the same bag - it can look so different in different photo  that I sometime wonder if it is the same bag. Some bv innards as well.


No worries! We LOVE it! Are you using a bag organizer? If so, which one?


----------



## CoastalCouture

Not carrying but Wearing Nero BV slipper shoes today.


----------



## pbkey

indiaink said:


> No worries! We LOVE it! Are you using a bag organizer? If so, which one?


I am using one to easily switch between bags. it is a complimentary le sport sac bag organizer I got from a Japanese magazine many years back. I can even fit it in my medium Veneta. love the prints too


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> I am using one to easily switch between bags. it is a complimentary le sport sac bag organizer I got from a Japanese magazine many years back. I can even fit it in my medium Veneta. love the prints too
> View attachment 3807591


Nice! Lucky you! I finally found an organizer that works in my Mini but I'm never quite satisfied with it... so I always look...


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing BV from head-to-toe today, sneakers, peltro cabat, bracelet, 2 chains, earrings... is it already a heavy form of obsession or still ok??


----------



## grietje

Pacific pillow in Tumi backpack.  It's that kind of work week.


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta with a khaki green top, black culotte and tan mules.... always amazed on how Veneta can fit pretty much everything without looking bulky....


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta with a khaki green top, black culotte and tan mules.... always amazed on how Veneta can fit pretty much everything without looking bulky....


Camel is a lovely color


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Wearing BV from head-to-toe today, sneakers, peltro cabat, bracelet, 2 chains, earrings... is it already a heavy form of obsession or still ok??


Hmmm...you haven't has a BV tattoo yet, have you?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm...you haven't has a BV tattoo yet, have you?


No, but my heart is fully intrecciato


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Pacific pillow in Tumi backpack.  It's that kind of work week.


sounds like you may be in need of  some R&R, soon?


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> No, but my heart is fully intrecciato



[emoji23] LOL! What a quote... my heart is fully intrecciato!


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Camel is a lovely color



Thank you! It is indeed light color but warm at the same time...


----------



## krawford

My Bella in the color Blood


----------



## Phiomega

krawford said:


> My Bella in the color Blood



Which one is blood? Pic please? I love Bella in any color...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Which one is blood? Pic please? I love Bella in any color...


It was deep red from 2012


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> No, but my heart is fully intrecciato


That would make a cool looking tat


----------



## krawford

Phiomega said:


> Which one is blood? Pic please? I love Bella in any color...


Here you go


----------



## ksuromax

krawford said:


> View attachment 3809539
> 
> Here you go


Is it a true colour??? Other Blood bags i've seen were way darker, rich deep red


----------



## krawford

Sorry but that is the color. It is not like ox blood which is deeper more brown red. I had a Ferragamo bag in ox blood once and it was not the same as this bag


----------



## Phiomega

krawford said:


> Here you go



Oohh... thanks for sharing. Lovely color. Appropriately named too!


----------



## krawford

It is not a bright red.  I consider it a neutral shade of red


----------



## diane278

My China red pillow is at the dentist's office  with me.


----------



## missbellamama

your China red is so vivid  and your Toms match nicely


----------



## Mousse

18K Torcello Bracelet and Rete Earrings. 
I was chatting with my SA at VF today. She said I must wear them to the LAS meet up.


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> 18K Torcello Bracelet and Rete Earrings.
> I was chatting with my SA at VF today. She said I must wear them to the LAS meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809957


Head to toe...please!
Includes wrist, ears and something awesome draped over your arm/shoulder.


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> Head to toe...please!
> Includes wrist, ears and something awesome draped over your arm/shoulder.



BV all the way for sure. I'm probably going to take my Ottone cabat, a pillow-either Argento or Calvados, and for evening either my SO plum ostrich stretch Knot or the Byzantine sting ray cross body. Diane, Grietje and I are planning to glam it up for the evening. Then of course there's the wallet decision. I'm a sucker for BV wallets. I plan to go small. It most likely will be the Helios French wallet. It holds more than the Argento L-Zip.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse said:


> BV all the way for sure. I'm probably going to take my Ottone cabat, a pillow-either Argento or Calvados, and for evening either my SO plum ostrich stretch Knot or the Byzantine sting ray cross body. Diane, Grietje and I are planning to glam it up for the evening. Then of course there's the wallet decision. I'm a sucker for BV wallets. I plan to go small. It most likely will be the Helios French wallet. It holds more than the Argento L-Zip.



Hmmm, might be able to plan an outfit around a knot myself.......


----------



## pbkey

Mousse said:


> 18K Torcello Bracelet and Rete Earrings.
> I was chatting with my SA at VF today. She said I must wear them to the LAS meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809957


 This bracelet is really beautiful - a piece of art


----------



## pbkey

Spending quality time with my ferro sloane


----------



## 6efox

Stunning bags and accessories, everyone!! Pbkey's cabat... omg it's some kind of a chameleon! So beautiful at every angle [emoji7]




diane278 said:


> My China red pillow is at the dentist's office  with me.
> View attachment 3809782



Yes! I am looking to buy a China Red pillow...! How are you finding it diane278? You have so much style so you can carry anything with minimum effort but are you finding the colour versatile? Have you experienced any colour transfer to or from the pillow?

Sorry for all the questions. Thanks so much in advance! 

Cute matching shoes by the way [emoji175]


----------



## krawford

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3810338
> 
> Spending quality time with my ferro sloane


My all time favorite BV bag. Need to pull my ferro out


----------



## diane278

6efox said:


> Yes! I am looking to buy a China Red pillow...! How are you finding it diane278? You have so much style so you can carry anything with minimum effort but are you finding the colour versatile? Have you experienced any colour transfer to or from the pillow?



Thank you for the kind words.  I find the China red versatile as a "clear" red. By that, I mean not leaning towards a warm or cool tone, but very balanced.  I've learned over time, that I am better off with bright shots of color in smaller doses, so the pillow bag style works well for me.  I have not used it a lot, as compared to some of my bags, but when I do want a red bag, it's perfect.  

As for color transfer, no problem so far. During the summer,  when I wear pants, it's usually white jeans, so color transfer isn't an issue. If I were wearing a dark wash jean, I probably wear it crossbody keep the bag from rubbing them....just to be safe. I'm not sure color transfer would be an issue anyway, as it's never happened to any of my pillow bags. (I do think the most at-risk bag would be the New Fume, as it's so light.) 

I don't think I'm a very good measure for anyone who's got a career. I have been retired for four years (boy, time flies) so I don't need to dress for a business atmosphere.  Sometimes, when I see photos here, I think about how much more effort I'd make on a daily basis if I were dressing for work.  

As far as holding up, I also have a China red card case that I use for a mini-wallet. It takes a beating because I'm in and out of it all the time and it gets tossed around in my totes, yet it looks like new.  It's been "tested" more than my pillow bag and it's held up beautifully.


----------



## ksuromax

Memory Knot on a Wine tasting night
It's an American night, as you can guess from a back of the menu, but they served SPAM sticks for a starter and ... sushi and sake for the main course!!...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot on a Wine tasting night
> It's an American night, as you can guess from a back of the menu, but they served SPAM sticks for a starter and ... sushi and sake for the main course!!...


SPAM STICKS???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> SPAM STICKS???


Yes... i felt it was odd.... the sticks (really looked like nuggets) were stuck into a tin can with a big SPAM written across it
And below in smaller letters it said "77% of pork"


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes... i felt it was odd.... the sticks (really looked like nuggets) were stuck into a tin can with a big SPAM written across it
> And below in smaller letters it said "77% of pork"


What an odd thing to serve...although they still make SPAM so someone must be eating it


----------



## ksuromax

Indeed! 


muchstuff said:


> What an odd thing to serve...although they still make SPAM so someone must be eating it


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> SPAM STICKS???



Spam rules in Hawaii. My DH played a joke on me a few years ago. He bought a Spam cookbook at a garage sale. He slid it into one of my cookbook shelves. I discovered it 6 months later. He got such a kick out of his prank until I informed him that I had a 3 course Spam dinner planned. I later resold the book at a garage sale.


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> SPAM STICKS???


what she said...!


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Spam rules in Hawaii. My DH played a joke on me a few years ago. He bought a Spam cookbook at a garage sale. He slid it into one of my cookbook shelves. I discovered it 6 months later. He got such a kick out of his prank until I informed him that I had a 3 course Spam dinner planned. I later resold the book at a garage sale.


I saw an episode of Chopped Canada, one of the ingredients was Spam, they made some tasty looking dishes.


----------



## indiaink

SPAM is a tasty processed meat item. Kids enjoy it. Adults who will admit it enjoy it. It's nothing amazing, for sure. Bologna is more important to me, and I never eat that anymore, although I used to enjoy a fat-free bologna sandwich occasionally. My cat Taz just loved that stuff - fake as it was; he could hear me opening the container from three rooms away and come running for it.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> SPAM is a tasty processed meat item. Kids enjoy it. Adults who will admit it enjoy it. It's nothing amazing, for sure. Bologna is more important to me, and I never eat that anymore, although I used to enjoy a fat-free bologna sandwich occasionally. My cat Taz just loved that stuff - fake as it was; he could hear me opening the container from three rooms away and come running for it.


Cats and dogs know their stuff, you can't fool 'em with an ad or fancy wrapping, if they LIKE it, it must be good  
In our case i cannot comment on the taste or quality coz it was not real SPAM, they just used the tins. First, the restaurant had no license to serve pork, and it did taste and look like nuggets.... 
but my surprise was to see sushi!!! On an American night.... stake was served as well, thank god, and it saved the venue a bit, but sushi?? With sake??... kinda too much....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Cats and dogs know their stuff, you can't fool 'em with an ad or fancy wrapping, if they LIKE it, it must be good
> In our case i cannot comment on the taste or quality coz it was not real SPAM, they just used the tins. First, the restaurant had no license to serve pork, and it did taste and look like nuggets....
> but my surprise was to see sushi!!! On an American night.... stake was served as well, thank god, and it saved the venue a bit, but sushi?? With sake??... kinda too much....


Sushi is massive here in Vancouver!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> SPAM is a tasty processed meat item. Kids enjoy it. Adults who will admit it enjoy it. It's nothing amazing, for sure. Bologna is more important to me, and I never eat that anymore, although I used to enjoy a fat-free bologna sandwich occasionally. My cat Taz just loved that stuff - fake as it was; he could hear me opening the container from three rooms away and come running for it.


Weird, if I think about it I can still recall the taste from my childhood. Heavy salt though if I remember correctly.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sushi is massive here in Vancouver!


It's massive everywhere, i think, but idea was to serve something national and traditional, to back-up the wine from the area.... anyway... food was nice, idea not as much... (comparing to french and italian, and spanish night they did before...) my Knot looked great, i'd say, beating every other bag at the venue


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> It's massive everywhere, i think, but idea was to serve something national and traditional, to back-up the wine from the area.... anyway... food was nice, idea not as much... (comparing to french and italian, and spanish night they did before...) my Knot looked great, i'd say, beating every other bag at the venue


Spam and sushi? 
Maybe the chefs were unable to procure corn dogs and cheese in a can.
Anyway, your Knot looked lovely


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Weird, if I think about it I can still recall the taste from my childhood. Heavy salt though if I remember correctly.


Yep. My DH says he'd eat it with ketchup. Too much salt for me!


----------



## pbkey

6efox said:


> Stunning bags and accessories, everyone!! Pbkey's cabat... omg it's some kind of a chameleon! So beautiful at every angle [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I am looking to buy a China Red pillow...! How are you finding it diane278? You have so much style so you can carry anything with minimum effort but are you finding the colour versatile? Have you experienced any colour transfer to or from the pillow?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Cute matching shoes by the way [emoji175]



Thanks for your compliments  other bvettes have taken very beautiful photos of the po cabat in 2009/2010. In those photos, the cabat looks so varied as well


----------



## 6efox

diane278 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  I find the China red versatile as a "clear" red. By that, I mean not leaning towards a warm or cool tone, but very balanced.  I've learned over time, that I am better off with bright shots of color in smaller doses, so the pillow bag style works well for me.  I have not used it a lot, as compared to some of my bags, but when I do want a red bag, it's perfect.
> 
> As for color transfer, no problem so far. During the summer,  when I wear pants, it's usually white jeans, so color transfer isn't an issue. If I were wearing a dark wash jean, I probably wear it crossbody keep the bag from rubbing them....just to be safe. I'm not sure color transfer would be an issue anyway, as it's never happened to any of my pillow bags. (I do think the most at-risk bag would be the New Fume, as it's so light.)
> 
> I don't think I'm a very good measure for anyone who's got a career. I have been retired for four years (boy, time flies) so I don't need to dress for a business atmosphere.  Sometimes, when I see photos here, I think about how much more effort I'd make on a daily basis if I were dressing for work.
> 
> As far as holding up, I also have a China red card case that I use for a mini-wallet. It takes a beating because I'm in and out of it all the time and it gets tossed around in my totes, yet it looks like new.  It's been "tested" more than my pillow bag and it's held up beautifully.



Thanks diane278, that is really insightful! China Red seems like a lovely true red. I'll be using it as a weekend bag for a pop of colour and maybe to the shops here and there. Great to know that pillow is pretty safe for colour transfer too. I don't wear blue jeans munch and it sounds like transfer from the bag is not a problem at all. 

By the way, you're a good measure for anyone, you chic you! I work in a corporate environment but dress fairly relaxed so the semi-casual smart look is perfect! Congrats on the retirement - I dream of it everyday!  



ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot on a Wine tasting night
> It's an American night, as you can guess from a back of the menu, but they served SPAM sticks for a starter and ... sushi and sake for the main course!!...



Loooove how beautiful your Knot is looking! Such gorgeous sheen [emoji7] Am shocked about the spam and sushi combo for an all American night! Is it a twist on the poké?



Mousse said:


> Spam rules in Hawaii. My DH played a joke on me a few years ago. He bought a Spam cookbook at a garage sale. He slid it into one of my cookbook shelves. I discovered it 6 months later. He got such a kick out of his prank until I informed him that I had a 3 course Spam dinner planned. I later resold the book at a garage sale.



This is hilarious!!! I love your DH's sense of humour [emoji23]


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco - so easy to match.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Spam and sushi?
> Maybe the chefs were unable to procure corn dogs and cheese in a can.
> Anyway, your Knot looked lovely


I think they wanted to make something unusual, but the definitely outsmarted themselves, it came out too unusual...  
Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> Great to know that pillow is pretty safe for colour transfer too. I don't wear blue jeans munch and it sounds like transfer from the bag is not a problem at all.
> 
> Loooove how beautiful your Knot is looking! Such gorgeous sheen [emoji7] Am shocked about the spam and sushi combo for an all American night!


Thanks a lot for the compliment!  
Re Pillow and colour transfer, my Vesuvio (lighter red than China) picks up darker colour very easily. But it washes off same easily with tap water and mild soap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco - so easy to match.



The details on your dress. [emoji175] Disco is the perfect bag to go with your outfit today. Carefree and fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been pairing Canard with black and white this whole week.


----------



## ksuromax

Finally pulled out my caramel beauty - Large Veneta in Toscana for me


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been pairing Canard with black and white this whole week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811467


Canard in Bella - so beautiful. I am so drooling over all the green bellas (canard and moss green . *must stay on ban island*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> I am so drooling over all the green bellas (canard and moss green [emoji813]. *must stay on ban island*



[emoji1] Your Tourmaline disco is tempting me in the same way. I do like how sophisticated it looks. There is a Tourmaline pillow available right now and I just strapped myself to the coconut tree on ban island. *I must stay put too*

I think Bella in Moss makes a good addition to your collection. A subtle pop of colour but still dark enough and safe around kids.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji1] Your Tourmaline disco is tempting me in the same way. I do like how sophisticated it looks. There is a Tourmaline pillow available right now and I just strapped myself to the coconut tree on ban island. *I must stay put too*
> 
> I think Bella in Moss makes a good addition to your collection. A subtle pop of colour but still dark enough and safe around kids.


Your reply made me chuckle as it is so figurative - I need to strap myself to coconut tree as well so don't tempt me further  I won't deny that I have been to bv store countless time to drool over moss Bella  it takes real strength to turn away.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Your reply made me chuckle as it is so figurative - I need to strap myself to coconut tree as well so don't tempt me further [emoji38] I won't deny that I have been to bv store countless time to drool over moss Bella  it takes real strength to turn away.


Let's leave one hand free for coconut juice, shall we? It is the least we can do on hot ban island.[emoji23]  You have awesome will power as compared to me. I am not going to the store till I figure out what style to add next. [emoji28]


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Let's leave one hand free for coconut juice, shall we? It is the least we can do on hot ban island.[emoji23]  You have awesome will power as compared to me. I am not going to the store till I figure out what style to add next. [emoji28]


Ah i think U have stronger will power as I CANNOT stop myself going to bv store - I just have to touch, feel and see the bv goodies


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been pairing Canard with black and white this whole week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811467



Love everything about this combo...
Black and white --- a white shredded jeans! I have weakness on shredded jeans. Canary is such a beautiful unique color...


----------



## 6efox

ksuromax said:


> Thanks a lot for the compliment!
> Re Pillow and colour transfer, my Vesuvio (lighter red than China) picks up darker colour very easily. But it washes off same easily with tap water and mild soap



Great to know!!! Thanks beautiful [emoji175]


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo seranading with copper cervo


----------



## Mousse

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3812207
> 
> Atlantic cervo seranading with copper cervo



I just love Ossidato Rame Cervo. It's such a great BV metallic finish.


----------



## pbkey

Mousse said:


> I just love Ossidato Rame Cervo. It's such a great BV metallic finish.


i second you - I got this after admiring your collection


----------



## ksuromax

Toscana Veneta


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow hanging out with the hand blown pumpkins at Stanford Center.


----------



## pbkey

Travelling with my nero cervo bagpack - love it on my lap (so that I can hug and squeeze it)


----------



## ksuromax

Same Veneta again


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido.  Been thinking about what to pack for Vegas. As a result, I've depleted my brain power and  lost my head.


----------



## grietje

Finiśhed up one project.  The Pillow served me well as it fit nicely into my back pack.
Now back to regular client work which won't require me carrying so much. The Glicine Struzzo will be making her debut into my day to day life.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Phiomega

Embroidered ardoise pillow made an appearance for a conference followed by family weekend in Bali! I love how the color fits the ikat decoration in my room...


----------



## pbkey

Mini po today - easy to match with pattern clothing


----------



## ksuromax

Large Rosso is pleasing my eyes on my desk today


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> Toscana Veneta


I still think that is one of the most beautiful colors BV makes.  Someday hopefully I'll find one!!


----------



## LLANeedle

A Nero Cervo loop in the smaller size that I've had for two days.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> A Nero Cervo loop in the smaller size that I've had for two days.


Mod shot please?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bottle Marcapunto Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Bottle Marcapunto Cabat
> 
> View attachment 3819475


Treat for the eyes!!!!! 
How are you liking it?


----------



## pbkey

I  this cabat but i can't take the weight  I wish I could get it in the mini (saw it before as already sold on second hand market).


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Treat for the eyes!!!!!
> How are you liking it?



I LOVE it! It goes with everything!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I LOVE it! It goes with everything!!


And looks fab!!  
I was not quite sure about medium, but practice proved me wrong - it's a great size! Your rich green is so perfect for Autumn!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Bottle Marcapunto Cabat



As you know, I have weakness for this kind of green... [emoji12].... what a great color for a cabat!


----------



## atlantique

My medium Campana in Barolo.


----------



## jburgh

Still with the Nero intrecciato backpack...It has been 3 months, how i love this bag!


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido tote


----------



## grietje

China Red chain tote with a black and white dress.


----------



## Phiomega

Miss my Moss [emoji12]


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3823182
> 
> Miss my Moss [emoji12]


nice shot! Very enabling


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO cabat having its own 'luxurious rest station' beside my table at a restaurant. BV calf wallet peeking out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Miss my Moss



Moss is just stunning! 



pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat having its own 'luxurious rest station' beside my table at a restaurant. BV calf wallet peeking out. ]



Looking cosy and luxurious there. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Wore my Silver Pillow to DH's corporate function last night with BV Ardoise sneakers, (plus some BV silver pieces) gosh, i was catching looks the whole night!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat having its own 'luxurious rest station' beside my table at a restaurant. BV calf wallet peeking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823228


I just LOVE your mini, such a gourgeous bag!!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> A Nero Cervo loop in the smaller size that I've had for two days.


I'm still thinking about the smaller size but haven't taken  the leap yet. I know it's early, but are you loving it so far?


----------



## tenKrat

NLG Cervo Loop, regular size


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> NLG Cervo Loop, regular size
> View attachment 3823656


May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat having its own 'luxurious rest station' beside my table at a restaurant. BV calf wallet peeking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823228



Love the 'old gold' of it and love how the wallet peeks... [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Moss is just stunning![emoji7]



Thank you!



pbkey said:


> nice shot! Very enabling



Thanks. So are you enabled? [emoji12][emoji1317]


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> I just LOVE your mini, such a gourgeous bag!!





Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So are you enabled? [emoji12][emoji1317]


i am extremely tempted but have to remind myself that I must stay put on ban island. moss green is so beautiful. I have been drooling over your moss Bella


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Krim in the Russian rose garden


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Krim in the Russian rose garden


That scarf is lovely...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That scarf is lovely...


I am so glad i got them, in various colours and sizes, they are so great looking and easy wearing pieces! Highly recommend them!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am so glad i got them, in various colours and sizes, they are so great looking and easy wearing pieces! Highly recommend them!


I look like an idiot in a scarf


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I look like an idiot in a scarf


you just need to find YOURS, style/colour/size.... i tried stoles (long thin ones) and was looking not really great in them, i must say... and for some time i lost interest... but then i re-discovered them in square formats, hugely thanks to BV, started from anew with square wool ones, and expanded to square H silk ones, feeling very comfortable now and enjoying them a lot! 
you should try with cheap one to see if it will work for you without $$$ damage


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> May I ask how tall you are?


I'm 5'4".


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote today... to brighten an otherwise black and white outfit....


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> I'm still thinking about the smaller size but haven't taken  the leap yet. I know it's early, but are you loving it so far?


Diane, it's perfect!  I don't carry too much.....I have neck and back issues.  When I carried the large the contents fell towards the center and it felt very heavy on my shoulder.  In the smaller version my things stay pretty even so it carries much lighter.  Also, it stays on my shoulder whereas the large didn't.


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Red China chain tote today... to brighten an otherwise black and white outfit....
> View attachment 3824070


I always enjoy the shots of your outfit with your BV bag


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne on display in front of a mirror (kidding but it looks like it)


----------



## Bagcoolie

This medium Bella in goatskin accompanies me to the office today and is sitting quietly on my desk. Think the style is madras. Love this size of Bella.


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> I'm 5'4".


Thank you. I have a cervo loop on layaway and am 5'1" so maybe there's hope after all that I won't drown in it . The lovely V0N is bringing hers by this weekend for me to test drive...


----------



## pbkey

Bagcoolie said:


> This medium Bella in goatskin accompanies me to the office today and is sitting quietly on my desk. Think the style is madras. Love this size of Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824175


Beautiful  how does the leather feel?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> That scarf is lovely...


+1


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bagcoolie said:


> This medium Bella in goatskin accompanies me to the office today and is sitting quietly on my desk. Think the style is madras. Love this size of Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824175



I sold this one earlier. I still have one in Navy Krim. It's a bit smaller than the original Bella.  I agree with you - this size works wonderfully for a day to the office.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Krim in the Russian rose garden



Lovely scarf that really matches Krim!!! Do you have a set of specific scarf for every BV (or Bal) you own? Am so amazed on your matchings!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Lovely scarf that really matches Krim!!! Do you have a set of specific scarf for every BV (or Bal) you own? Am so amazed on your matchings!


Thanks a lot  
Not a set, but quite a large collection of various scarves, in different sizes, colours, fabrics


----------



## pbkey

Oxidised copper cervo drop - bv Metallic is really addictive.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Soccer/football weekends call for the disco. This week it's tourmaline ayers.


----------



## grietje

Pacific pillow for a weekend of running around.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Ardoise pillow warming up for Las Vegas adventure.


----------



## missbellamama

My first BV - Brick Cervo hobo, the beginning of my  for the brand and I get meet the lovely Bvette who so graciously allowed me to purchase it a few years ago
So it's a win win for me.


----------



## diane278

My avatar


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Soccer/football weekends call for the disco. This week it's tourmaline ayers.



Very stylish and convenient! What a stylish soccer mom!


----------



## pbkey

Espresso Veneta with peeking ottone pouch


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me China blue cervo hobo, with that yummy purple lining...another impossible-to-capture colour, it's really a lot more marine than it shows.


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo on the way to Las Vegas.


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat and Barolo pillow.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My new to me China blue cervo hobo, with that yummy purple lining...another impossible-to-capture colour, it's really a lot more marine than it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828382
> View attachment 3828383


 to a lil sistah!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> to a lil sistah!


But I still haven't caught up to you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> But I still haven't caught up to you!


I haven't to you in Bals either


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> My new to me China blue cervo hobo, with that yummy purple lining.



Beautiful! Always loved that purple lining. [emoji171]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! Always loved that purple lining. [emoji171]


I wish I could capture the true colour, it's a most unusual shade...not nearly as bright as it looks...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I wish I could capture the true colour, it's a most unusual shade...not nearly as bright as it looks...


I think I saw it on FP. It seeme to be a muted blue with a darker undertone, not an outright blue. Another chameleon color of BV. The purple lining makes it even more unique. Glad you are the proud owner of it.


----------



## magdalinka

That Disco is making me drool. I have been stalking one in red forever. But for now, this is what I carried today:


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think I saw it on FP. It seeme to be a muted blue with a darker undertone, not an outright blue. Another chameleon color of BV. The purple lining makes it even more unique. Glad you are the proud owner of it.


Thank you! It's more of a marine blue IMHO, it almost picks up a touch of green in some lights. Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! It's more of a marine blue IMHO, it almost picks up a touch of green in some lights. Very pretty!


Do capture some pics and show us when that green peaks through. You know we wish to see.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do capture some pics and show us when that green peaks through. You know we wish to see.


If only I could find my good camera....sigh...will keep looking!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> If only I could find my good camera....sigh...will keep looking!


No frets and don't go to any trouble ok? My phone can't capture blue-greens too. Canard always ends up looking more blue than teal.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> No frets and don't go to any trouble ok? My phone can't capture blue-greens too. Canard always ends up looking more blue than teal.


This is all so funny to me - I've never seen even a hint of green in my China Blue Cervo. It is a nice navy blue, through and through (ha ha, see what I did there).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> This is all so funny to me - I've never seen even a hint of green in my China Blue Cervo.



lighting playing with our eyes perhaps? [emoji1]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> lighting playing with our eyes perhaps? [emoji1]


Maybe that's what is, I see a hint of green in navy/marine!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> This is all so funny to me - I've never seen even a hint of green in my China Blue Cervo. It is a nice navy blue, through and through (ha ha, see what I did there).





frenziedhandbag said:


> lighting playing with our eyes perhaps? [emoji1]


I wouldn't blame the light, as i don't see any green in my China blue either
Deep dark blue, clean and rich


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I wouldn't blame the light, as i don't see any green in my China blue either
> Deep dark blue, clean and rich


OK, I'm blind...


----------



## Phiomega

This whole blue green conversation made me curious. I should try to take a picture of Canard next time in the BV boutique....

With my China Red chain tote today, as I dressed in white shirt, grey pants with white stripe, and black long jacket...


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> This whole blue green conversation made me curious. I should try to take a picture of Canard next time in the BV boutique....
> 
> With my China Red chain tote today, as I dressed in white shirt, grey pants with white stripe, and black long jacket...


Where is the mod shot???


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> This whole blue green conversation made me curious. I should try to take a picture of Canard next time in the BV boutique....


we have a few, in the ref library, and it does look every time different!


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> Thank you. I have a cervo loop on layaway and am 5'1" so maybe there's hope after all that I won't drown in it . The lovely V0N is bringing hers by this weekend for me to test drive...


What did you think of the regular size?


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> What did you think of the regular size?


I freaking love it! I don't find it too big at all, it smooshes so nicely, can't wait to get mine


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I freaking love it! I don't find it too big at all, it smooshes so nicely, can't wait to get mine


Way to go!!


----------



## grietje

A loaded (and therefore heavy) Glicine Struzzo Chain Tote for the flight (I really do need two magazines, a book, my iPad, a bag of Starburst, a bag of chocolate covered mangoes, a cardigan, water bottle, and regular purse innards). Small Mink Olimpia will be out and about in the evening.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> A loaded (and therefore heavy) Glicine Struzzo Chain Tote for the flight (I really do need two magazines, a book, my iPad, a bag of Starburst, a bag of chocolate covered mangoes, a cardigan, water bottle, and regular purse innards). Small Mink Olimpia will be out and about in the evening.


Water bottle? I thought TSA limited to 3 ounces?  Or is this before crossing over in to TSA-land ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="Phiomega, post: 31690347, member: 417205"］With my China Red chain tote[/QUOTE]

I am truly enamored with the chain tote. Do you feel this style looks better in a brighter color?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Where is the mod shot???


+1. @phio needs to share her glorious beauty with us!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Atlantic Cervo Hobo filled to the brim.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Water bottle? I thought TSA limited to 3 ounces?  Or is this before crossing over in to TSA-land ...



Empty water bottle that gets filled once I'm through security.  I like having ready access to water when I travel.  I'm a big fan of hydration!


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> [QUOTE="Phiomega, post: 31690347, member: 417205"］With my China Red chain tote



I am truly enamored with the chain tote. Do you feel this style looks better in a brighter color?[/QUOTE]

I know you wrote to Phiomega but since I have the same bag, I thought I'd chime in. In this smaller size, it works well in a seasonal or fun color.  If you got the larger, I think a neutral would look better.  That said, because the bag has classic lines, the 'fun color' should have a classic tone to it.  I'm just not sure how well it would wear in an on trend pink or bright blue.  Let's see what Phiomega has to say.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I am truly enamored with the chain tote. Do you feel this style looks better in a brighter color?



In this smaller size, it works well in a seasonal or fun color.  If you got the larger, I think a neutral would look better.  That said, because the bag has classic lines, the 'fun color' should have a classic tone to it.  I'm just not sure how well it would wear in an on trend pink or bright blue.[/QUOTE]

You know I always appreciate your insights G. Thank you. [emoji5] 

Like what you shared, I felt the medium size looks fantastic in a color like China Red, still a pop of color but not so trendy like pink. A fun color for this style is somewhat balanced with the chain hardware and in the medium size, does not overwhelm. The lines of this bag is very 'clean' and looking at the large, I feel it seems too large for a fun color. I like this season's Moss but somehow it did not call out to me in the large chain tote style. The Veneta looks fabulous in Moss though. I am planning a visit to the boutique tomorrow to see Moss irl and to try the chain tote again, the small Cervo Loop bag (only two arrived into our country-rose and denim) and the medium rete tote.

On a side note, I did consider the medium chain tote in classic nero since I do not have any leather bags in black as yet. On my last trip, it was sold out. Hope to be able to compare it with a fun color and see what works.


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Where is the mod shot???





frenziedhandbag said:


> Phiomega said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1. @phio needs to share her glorious beauty with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... sorry girls... it was a crazy day and I did not get a chance to take a mod shot!
> 
> @frenzied --- to your question: i love that the black metal chain gives this tote a cool touch and very visible on bright colors such as Red China. So I did love it a bit more in brighter, or lighter color (I once considered Mink). the chain also did 'neutralize' the bright colors a bit, making the colors more professional --- which is why this bag becomes a regular form my office outfits.
> 
> On another note, I agree with you that for beautiful 'almost neutral' shade like Moss, I love it on the 'large leather surface without distraction' like Veneta or Bella. I thought Moss Veneta is really beautiful [emoji6]
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My sentiments exactly. Thank you for sharing. [emoji5]


----------



## Tarochan

Small Roma Bag


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic Cervo Hobo filled to the brim



I tried Cervo Hobo for the first time when I went to the boutique few days ago. Now I understand the love for this style... the leather is really like butter and it nicely drapes your body contour... 

I also love the magnetic closure, for some reason I always thought it is zipper closure, which I don't particularly like because it is harder to get in and out. 

Too bad it does not fit my lifestyle --- far too casual that I won't get as much use of it! 

Yours look very nice and yummy, frenzied! And I love Atlantic, as you know...


----------



## Phiomega

Tarochan said:


> Small Roma Bag



Such an elegant beauty [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> I tried Cervo Hobo for the first time when I went to the boutique few days ago. Now I understand the love for this style... the leather is really like butter and it nicely drapes your body contour...
> 
> I also love the magnetic closure, for some reason I always thought it is zipper closure, which I don't particularly like because it is harder to get in and out.
> 
> Too bad it does not fit my lifestyle --- far too casual that I won't get as much use of it!
> 
> Yours look very nice and yummy, frenzied! And I love Atlantic, as you know...


DId you try on Mr. Nero?  For some reason, the Cervo in black is quietly elegantly classy.


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> DId you try on Mr. Nero?  For some reason, the Cervo in black is quietly elegantly classy.



I did! Indeed Nero is very classy... but Cervo loop style works better for me...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Yours look very nice and yummy, frenzied! And I love Atlantic, as you know...



Thank you! Your observations are spot on. It is a bag that I find hard to put down. The open access makes it so easy to reach for things but yet it moulds nicely to the body and thus ensures everything is safe and snug. I am really happy with this bag. It is truly a casual bag. Too bad it does not suit the dual-purpose you like for your bags.


----------



## Phiomega

National holiday here in Jakarta, but feeling like a BV as I got inspired by all the beauties in Vegas! So Irish pillow is out with a casual outfit as I am only spending time teaching my son math and going out for snacks and groceries...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="Phiomega, post: 31695729, member: 417205] Irish pillow is out[/QUOTE]

Irish complements your outfit so well. [emoji172]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I tried Cervo Hobo for the first time when I went to the boutique few days ago. Now I understand the love for this style... the leather is really like butter and it nicely drapes your body contour...
> 
> I also love the magnetic closure, for some reason I always thought it is zipper closure, which I don't particularly like because it is harder to get in and out.
> 
> Too bad it does not fit my lifestyle --- far too casual that I won't get as much use of it!
> 
> Yours look very nice and yummy, frenzied! And I love Atlantic, as you know...


i have just returned from a business meeting. 3 Clients and my boss, all men and me. 
I had my silver Pillow and wore matching silver espadrilles with a navy linen dress, neither was formal and classy but it was me who got extension of credit line by 50%. 
in many cases we are overthinking and overdoing, when in fact it's not what we wear/carry, but what we DO and SPEAK. 
Don't judge it too strictly, it's not THAT casual, i agree with @indiaink , in black it's absolutely neutral and can fit perfectly in any formal attire. 
Another thing is if you have to carry A4 docs, then yes, it will not work well because of its soft and rounded shape, but it's a very versatile bag


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i have just returned from a business meeting. 3 Clients and my boss, all men and me.
> I had my silver Pillow and wore matching silver espadrilles with a navy linen dress, neither was formal and classy but it was me who got extension of credit line by 50%.
> in many cases we are overthinking and overdoing, when in fact it's not what we wear/carry, but what we DO and SPEAK.
> Don't judge it too strictly, it's not THAT casual, i agree with @indiaink , in black it's absolutely neutral and can fit perfectly in any formal attire.
> Another thing is if you have to carry A4 docs, then yes, it will not work well because of its soft and rounded shape, but it's a very versatile bag



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] you go girl!

Fully agree. In the office I am also happily dressing differently --- e.g. I have fuchsia, yellow, and lime green jacket/shirt [emoji16]. It is indeed what we do and speak, like you said, how we carry ourselves.

This one, though, is a personal preference --- I love bags that can traverse casual and work boundaries so I can get most use of it. I think I am settling on Nero cervo loop hobo [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> I freaking love it! I don't find it too big at all, it smooshes so nicely, can't wait to get mine


Wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] you go girl!
> 
> Fully agree. In the office I am also happily dressing differently --- e.g. I have fuchsia, yellow, and lime green jacket/shirt [emoji16]. It is indeed what we do and speak, like you said, how we carry ourselves.
> 
> This one, though, is a personal preference --- I love bags that can traverse casual and work boundaries so I can get most use of it. I think I am settling on Nero cervo loop hobo [emoji6]


We'll be twins, it you do  
my one and only Loop


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco this weekend.


----------



## sngsk

One of my first BVs- turbolence ayers bucket bag. Almost 9 years old but still in amazing condition. Love BV's quality and how its designs never go out of style. [emoji177]


----------



## CoastalCouture

Today I carried my Brunito pillow. Earlier this week, my Ardoise pillow had a few outings and so did my Indigo Stretch Knot.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Today I carried my Brunito pillow. Earlier this week, my Ardoise pillow had a few outings and so did my Indigo Stretch Knot.



That knot was a stunner with the outfit you paired it with in Vegas.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> That knot was a stunner with the outfit you paired it with in Vegas.



Aww, thank you!


----------



## pbkey

Been carrying this nero cervo brick for work - a bit big but fits the laptop


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Love BV's quality and how its designs never go out of style. [emoji177]



Well said. Great black bag!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Been carrying this nero cervo brick for work - a bit big but fits the laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833472


Big love to a big bag


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> Well said. Great black bag!


Thanks! It's actually a dark purple from F/W 2008 (if i recall correctly). Clearer details in this pic:




But color's closer to this:




BV colours are just so hard to capture in photos! [emoji13]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> One of my first BVs- turbolence ayers bucket bag. Almost 9 years old but still in amazing condition. Love BV's quality and how its designs never go out of style. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3832902



Lovely BV. Love the necklace too!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

pbkey said:


> Been carrying this nero cervo brick for work - a bit big but fits the laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833472



Classy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Been carrying this nero cervo brick for work



It is sometimes easy to dismiss a black bag but no way with yours. The leather and the details... definitely a head turner.


----------



## Phiomega

It is funny that I dress to accentuate my black bag --- chose to use a black top, black jacket with stripes on the folded cuff, and light grey pants with white stripe. A red G-shock for accent. And of course, Nero cervo loop hobo as the 'piece de resistance'....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It is funny that I dress to accentuate my black bag



You're looking so chic! I do that too with BV, fully letting the bag claim its well deserved glory.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am struggling again today with the BV heels I purchased during the recent mid year sale. 2nd attempt to break into it. Overestimated my ability to tolerate heels with narrow front. So far, I can only restrict wearing them on carpeted floors and for a couple of hours at any one time. I hope the pair will expand a bit soon. Otherwise, I will need to say bye-bye to it and sell it.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> You're looking so chic! I do that too with BV, fully letting the bag claim its well deserved glory.


+1


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> Am struggling again today with the BV heels I purchased during the recent mid year sale. 2nd attempt to break into it. Overestimated my ability to tolerate heels with narrow front. So far, I can only restrict wearing them on carpeted floors and for a couple of hours at any one time. I hope the pair will expand a bit soon. Otherwise, I will need to say bye-bye to it and sell it.



Well, you certainly look great in them. I read about a spray that will loosen tight leather shoes. I just don't remember the name. Maybe a shoe repair man can stretch them out a bit for you.


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> Well, you certainly look great in them. I read about a spray that will loosen tight leather shoes. I just don't remember the name. Maybe a shoe repair man can stretch them out a bit for you.


Thanks for your kind words and suggestion- I shall bring them to the shoe repair man this weekend. Hope they can be stretched.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> It is funny that I dress to accentuate my black bag --- chose to use a black top, black jacket with stripes on the folded cuff, and light grey pants with white stripe. A red G-shock for accent. And of course, Nero cervo loop hobo as the 'piece de resistance'....
> View attachment 3834487


Famme fatale!


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> I shall bring them to the shoe repair man. Hope they can be stretched.



You look fabulous in those heels! I was going to suggest the same. My patent espadrilles are giving me blisters on one side so the plan is to drop them off for stretching too.


----------



## Phiomega

Day 2 at office with Nero... again dressing to accentuate her with maroon top and navy blue pants, with gold chain/black necklace and black mules...


----------



## ksuromax

Same hobo, different scarf


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look fabulous in those heels! I was going to suggest the same. My patent espadrilles are giving me blisters on one side so the plan is to drop them off for stretching too.


Thanks a lot for the suggestion and after the stretching, yours will be more comfortable.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Thanks a lot for the suggestion and after the stretching, yours will be more comfortable.


I surely hope so. The cobbler suggested stretching the front too so I intend to do that too since the front rubs a bit as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Day 2 at office with Nero.



I think this bag might make it to your "Bag of The Week" chart. I just reluctantly stored Atlantic Cervo so that Mona Lisa Campana can have her turn this week. Looking at your Nero made me miss Atlantic...and it had been just a day. 


ksuromax said:


> Same hobo, different scarf


Same hobo, different fabulous feel. [emoji106]


----------



## grietje

Going old school with a Tourmaline old style large Veneta hobo.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think this bag might make it to your "Bag of The Week" chart. I just reluctantly stored Atlantic Cervo so that Mona Lisa Campana can have her turn this week. Looking at your Nero made me miss Atlantic...and it had been just a day.
> [emoji106]



Hahaha... only baglovers can empathize with this feeling.... I got you completely... [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Same hobo, different scarf



Love how the hobo works with your bracelet!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Indian summer all week calls for Vesuvio mini- convertible.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Indian summer all week calls for Vesuvio mini- convertible.



I learn something new everyday. There was a Mini convertible??? 

Nice bright color for Indian summer!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> I learn something new everyday. There was a Mini convertible???
> 
> Nice bright color for Indian summer!



I think that's what it is called. It's a smaller version of the iconic convertible. Both are must haves IMO. [emoji16]


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I learn something new everyday. There was a Mini convertible???
> 
> Nice bright color for Indian summer!



I also have the smaller convertible. It was referred to as the "medium convertible" in the store but it is considerably smaller than the larger one, so I can see why it might also be considered a mini.   I hope these photos help demonstrate the smallness. 

The convertible bag flat opposite a regular (original) cervo loop


The bag as a satchel next to a medium cabat.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I think that's what it is called. It's a smaller version of the iconic convertible. Both are must haves IMO. [emoji16]



Do you have both sizes? If so, how would you say they compare in what they can hold?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Indian summer all week calls for Vesuvio mini- convertible.



Vesuvio looks stunning in this bag. I can see how much you like this color, considering you have the disco in it too.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Indian summer all week calls for Vesuvio mini- convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837122


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I also have the smaller convertible. It was referred to as the "medium convertible" in the store but it is considerably smaller than the larger one, so I can see why it might also be considered a mini.   I hope these photos help demonstrate the smallness.
> 
> The convertible bag flat opposite a regular (original) cervo loop
> View attachment 3837221
> 
> The bag as a satchel next to a medium cabat.
> View attachment 3837222


Thank you, Diane, great comparison shots!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo Loop and shawl


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop and shawl


I love this combi! Check out those purple shoes. [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio looks stunning in this bag. I can see how much you like this color, considering you have the disco in it too.



And flats, and wallet, and bracelet, and keychain. [emoji5]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Do you have both sizes? If so, how would you say they compare in what they can hold?



I do. The large is much bigger and I use it mostly for travel. I can use it for an everyday bag if the sides are clasped down. I'd compare the smaller version to a large veneta??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> And flats, and wallet, and bracelet, and keychain. [emoji5]


That is a fantastic collection! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo hobo worn with my batik long vest (technically it is a giant square silk with holes for arm, that falls nicely on your body --- this is one of my favorite local batik brand), because I need to speak in a formal function today...


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I do. The large is much bigger and I use it mostly for travel. I can use it for an everyday bag if the sides are clasped down. I'd compare the smaller version to a large veneta??


I was wondering about the large being useful for travel.  Maybe I should consider it for weekends away from home.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3837554
> 
> Nero cervo hobo worn with my batik long vest (technically it is a giant square silk with holes for arm, that falls nicely on your body --- this is one of my favorite local batik brand), because I need to speak in a formal function today...


  
 twinnie


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I was wondering about the large being useful for travel.  Maybe I should consider it for weekends away from home.



I'd be happy to provide any photos you might like. (Enabling...[emoji6])


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I'd be happy to provide any photos you might like. (Enabling...[emoji6])


I'd love to see the two sizes side by side.  Since Vegas, I've been thinking about what BV bags might work well as travel bags. I had an easier time downsizing the clothing I took than deciding on the bags to take!  But most of my travels are to my sisters a few hours away and I could easily use BV's for that since I throw everything into the trunk of my car.  Plus, I have seen the large convertible in some great colors on the resale market.


----------



## grietje

I'm really enjoying carrying the Tourmaline Veneta hobo.  It's been a while and I forgot what a nice bag this style is.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> I'm really enjoying carrying the Tourmaline Veneta hobo.  It's been a while and I forgot what a nice bag this style is.



Tourmaline is one of my favs. Beautiful it looks fantastic in a veneta.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I'd love to see the two sizes side by side.  Since Vegas, I've been thinking about what BV bags might work well as travel bags. I had an easier time downsizing the clothing I took than deciding on the bags to take!  But most of my travels are to my sisters a few hours away and I could easily use BV's for that since I throw everything into the trunk of my car.  Plus, I have seen the large convertible in some great colors on the resale market.



Sure thing!  Will post some comparisons tomorrow night. Give me something to look forward to. [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sure thing!  Will post some comparisons tomorrow night. Give me something to look forward to. [emoji6]


Thank you!  I didn't purchase anything in Vegas, so I've got an itch....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo hobo worn with my batik long vest



A beautiful backdrop for Nero Cervo. Adore the prints of that silk cape. I visited Bateeq's website and like how they modernized the traditional batik.


----------



## pbkey

Still nero cervo brick - love the texture and smell.


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Bella/Garda... wearing a similar toned t-shirt and my pale rose G-shock...


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido


----------



## missbellamama

Off to Costco with my Barolo Cervo loop, it's beginning to feel very Autumn here, my favourite season


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Off to Costco with my Barolo Cervo loop, it's beginning to feel very Autumn here, my favourite season


i bet, this bag and colour are the best compliment to the season!


----------



## indiaink

Appia Pillow as I take care of last minute errands and enjoy late lunch with a friend...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Thank you!  I didn't purchase anything in Vegas, so I've got an itch....



Here you go!
	

		
			
		

		
	



This comparing 2 of the smaller (medium?) versions. 1 is loaded and 1 is empty. 


This is adding in the large version. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Both sizes flat. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this is what I'm carrying in the Vesuvio. 



Larger size with contents. As you can see there is lots of room left. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838820
> 
> This comparing 2 of the smaller (medium?) versions. 1 is loaded and 1 is empty.
> View attachment 3838821
> 
> This is adding in the large version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838822
> 
> Both sizes flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I'm carrying in the Vesuvio.
> View attachment 3838824
> View attachment 3838825
> 
> Larger size with contents. As you can see there is lots of room left.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Omg...thank you! That's very helpful.  The large is really roomy. My medium NLG convertible doesn't seem to hold much but is not broken in yet, so it's stiff.  Vegas was the first time I've ever flown with just a carry on bag (and a medium cabat) but it's got me thinking how much easier it would be to travel that light all the time. I guess a large is now on my list.....what would I do without the members on this forum?!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> A beautiful backdrop for Nero Cervo. Adore the prints of that silk cape. I visited Bateeq's website and like how they modernized the traditional batik.



Good eye --- amazed how you spot the Bateeq tag! Btw this is how the cape looks:


Unfortunately did not carry BV (the red thing is my Fou LC iPad case)...


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838820
> 
> This comparing 2 of the smaller (medium?) versions. 1 is loaded and 1 is empty.



This small convertible looks very cute! I think the website only has the medium...


----------



## pbkey

Atlantic cervo with calf French wallet and ottone pouch.


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3838964
> 
> Atlantic cervo with calf French wallet and ottone pouch.


Oh, my... this colour in cervo...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Good eye --- amazed how you spot the Bateeq tag! Btw this is how the cape looks:
> View attachment 3838850
> 
> Unfortunately did not carry BV (the red thing is my Fou LC iPad case)...


Gorgeous look  
Is that your black Bal humbly hiding behing???


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Oh, my... this colour in cervo...


Can't beat your rainbow  if not for Atlantic,I would have chased after canard


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Can't beat your rainbow  if not for Atlantic,I would have chased after canard


thank you   
Canard is great, indeed, highly recommend it!


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Atlantic cervo with calf French wallet and ottone pouch.



Lovely BVs in one pic. This is why I believe bags and SLGs are wearable art. I wish there is a museum, and all the pics are like this... and the museum store is BV!


----------



## Phiomega

So I tried switching to other brand today, looked inside my closet for sometime, settled that I should use my Givenchy Pandora today -- a very nice black calf with baseball stitched edge and strap. Put it on my shoulder, and immediately missing my Nero cervo hobo --- nothing feels right --- it feels too heavy, the strap is hurting my shoulder, the leather not as soft, etc... so I gave up and use this one instead, with my weekend uniform of shredded jeans and white sneakers...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous look
> Is that your black Bal humbly hiding behing???



Thank you! Another good eye! Yes it is my black, scrumptiously wrinkled Bal hiding behind... [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Another good eye! Yes it is my black, scrumptiously wrinkled Bal hiding behind... [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> So I tried switching to other brand today, looked inside my closet for sometime, settled that I should use my Givenchy Pandora today -- a very nice black calf with baseball stitched edge and strap. Put it on my shoulder, and immediately missing my Nero cervo hobo --- nothing feels right --- it feels too heavy, the strap is hurting my shoulder, the leather not as soft, etc... so I gave up and use this one instead, with my weekend uniform of shredded jeans and white sneakers...
> View attachment 3839019


that's it, my dear! BV bug has got too deep in your blood now, and developed into chronical form of obsession


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Lovely BVs in one pic. This is why I believe bags and SLGs are wearable art. I wish there is a museum, and all the pics are like this... and the museum store is BV!


+1 - it is such a joy to see the shots in this forum


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> that's it, my dear! BV bug has got too deep in your blood now, and developed into chronical form of obsession


I have this problem too - I find it hard to switch to my non-BV bags  they just can't beat the weight, texture and even smell.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> that's it, my dear! BV bug has got too deep in your blood now, and developed into chronical form of obsession





pbkey said:


> I have this problem too - I find it hard to switch to my non-BV bags  they just can't beat the weight, texture and even smell.



I guess I am not alone, and indeed it has become an obsession!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I guess I am not alone, and indeed it has become an obsession!


You definitely are not! Look at me


----------



## diane278

Canard pillow. 
(Despite common sense, I actually chose to mix fuschia, red, canard and wild hair. Some days are like that....)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Good eye --- amazed how you spot the Bateeq tag.



I like the flowy cape look. [emoji106] The Bal bag lends an edgy vibe to your outfit. LC Fou, my fav! 




pbkey said:


> Atlantic cervo with calf French wallet and ottone pouch.



Amazing showcase! [emoji7] 


ksuromax said:


> Oh, my... this colour in cervo...


It will pair so well with your new purple shawl. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> so I gave up and use this one instead]



+1 The BV obsession is strong!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Canard pillow.
> (Despite common sense, I actually chose to mix fuschia, red, canard and wild hair. Some days are like that....)
> View attachment 3839423


And you look gorgeous!! They work well together


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO cabat


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the flowy cape look. [emoji106] The Bal bag lends an edgy vibe to your outfit. LC Fou, my fav!



Thank you... this Is my most worn batik given its versatility! Bal is there to lend edgy vibe and Fou is always there everyday!



frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 The BV obsession is strong!



Really should plan for BVette Asia meet up...


----------



## dolali

Using my Cervo Hobo in Quessche while (in)patiently awaiting the arrival of my new-to-me Parachute in Grey❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Totally in love with my new to me cervo loop in....espresso, I'm guessing? I don't find this bag too big at all but I've always loved big bags...


----------



## pbkey

muchstuff said:


> Totally in love with my new to me cervo loop in....espresso, I'm guessing? I don't find this bag too big at all but I've always loved big bags...
> View attachment 3842693
> 
> View attachment 3842692


Beautiful shot - look so luscious in the sun


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 The BV obsession is strong!



+2
I often feel like I’m addicted to BV.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Totally in love with my new to me cervo loop in....espresso, I'm guessing? I don't find this bag too big at all but I've always loved big bags...
> View attachment 3842693
> 
> View attachment 3842692


OMG!! Finally!!  
looks really good on you, and made me crave for coffee....


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> +2
> I often feel like I’m addicted to BV.



+ 3

Finally an addiction that does not show up on my waistline [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Sloane’s debut as a travelling bag, as I have a new job where I need to go to Brussels more often. So far, I like it - has room for my Surface computer (and mini ipad and kindle....[emoji51]) and a few other neccesities, and the strap is great for carrying a heavy load!

PS: Don’t worry, I changed shoes for the meetings....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dolali said:


> Using my Cervo Hobo in Quessche



Quetsche looks so dreamy here. Had always liked this color. 



muchstuff said:


> cervo loop in....espresso



It looks great on you! I think cervo looks amazing in Espresso. Look at that rich color and leather!


----------



## tenKrat

pbkey said:


> Mini PO cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839843


You are one very lucky duck!  I love the color, I love the treatment, I love the size. Pure love.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3842934
> 
> Sloane’s debut as a travelling bag, as I have a new job where I need to go to Brussels more often. So far, I like it - has room for my Surface computer (and mini ipad and kindle....[emoji51]) and a few other neccesities, and the strap is great for carrying a heavy load!
> 
> PS: Don’t worry, I changed shoes for the meetings....


I would not, as they look great, adding fresh vibe to your look!! Well put together


----------



## magdalinka

Today I carried my new to me Disco. I am in love with this cutie. I own a Chanel reissue WOC and this BV is so much roomier, not to mention more usable due to being "incognito".


----------



## Phiomega

I wanted to get my Atlantic Campana out yesterday --- took a day off work because it is term holiday for my son. But my son does not allow me to. He insisted that I should wear 'my fluffiest Bottega'...


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Sloane’s debut as a travelling bag, as I have a new job where I need to go to Brussels more often. So far, I like it - has room for my Surface computer (and mini ipad and kindle....[emoji51]) and a few other neccesities, and the strap is great for carrying a heavy load!
> 
> PS: Don’t worry, I changed shoes for the meetings....



Looking lovely! And I love your outfit with the white sneakers --- very fashion blogger!


----------



## Phiomega

magdalinka said:


> Today I carried my new to me Disco. I am in love with this cutie. I own a Chanel reissue WOC and this BV is so much roomier, not to mention more usable due to being "incognito".



Agree fully on the comparison with Chanel. BV is much more usable given its incognito ability...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Monalisa campana. Very busy week thus resorting to purple for its soothing color effect.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

magdalinka said:


> Today I carried my new to me Disco.



Well said on the space and under radar usability. 



Phiomega said:


> I wanted to get my Atlantic Campana



Your son is the cutest! Next week for Atlantic Campana. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

magdalinka said:


> Today I carried my new to me Disco. I am in love with this cutie. I own a Chanel reissue WOC and this BV is so much roomier, not to mention more usable due to being "incognito".
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843473


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I wanted to get my Atlantic Campana out yesterday --- took a day off work because it is term holiday for my son. But my son does not allow me to. He insisted that I should wear 'my fluffiest Bottega'...
> View attachment 3843525
> 
> View attachment 3843527


Lol  BV bug bites everyone, big, or small


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your son is the cutest! Next week for Atlantic Campana. [emoji6]



Thank you. Decided to use my Atlantic Bella today because I kinda miss Atlantic color but Campana is too small for work...



I love the softened up shoulder strap of Bella... now it is very easy to sling her over my shoulder!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Monalisa campana. Very busy week thus resorting to purple for its soothing color effect.



Monalisa is a beautiful color indeed. I remember the SA trying to sell me Monalisa when I was still reviewing option for my first BV, it is indeed a soothing color....


----------



## indiaink

My Appia Pillow, who is a great traveling companion. I am tempted to take her photo in the lovely restroom where I am staying, but - .


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> My Appia Pillow, who is a great traveling companion. I am tempted to take her photo in the lovely restroom where I am staying, but - .



Go ahead! I think we should have a restroom thread for Resting BV’s. They’ve always got great mirrors.


----------



## Phiomega

With my Nero cervo loop hobo.... quickly becoming my favorite... so soft to touch!!!



The iPad case inside the bag made it stand, otherwise it will just nicely flop....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Decided to use my Atlantic Bella today because I kinda miss Atlantic



Atlantic is one color that I find myself constantly comparing other blues to you. So unique with that underlying purple tone. 



Phiomega said:


> With my Nero cervo loop hobo.



You need to stop enabling me. [emoji28]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic is one color that I find myself constantly comparing other blues to you. So unique with that underlying purple tone.
> 
> You need to stop enabling me. [emoji28]



Yes Atlantic is awesome. It has the chameleon quality to it, I love it.

Can't stop enabling you.... [emoji13]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Can't stop enabling you....



[emoji33] I need to log out of PF.  [emoji23]


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Yes Atlantic is awesome. It has the chameleon quality to it, I love it.
> 
> Can't stop enabling you.... [emoji13]
> View attachment 3844944


Seriously look great on you - I am almost tempted to get this if not for my nero cervo bags


----------



## tenKrat

Delete


----------



## tenKrat

Rose gold metallic Pillow with a hot pumpkin spice latte. I love this time of year.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Seriously look great on you - I am almost tempted to get this if not for my nero cervo bags


Very tempted too, if not for my quest to wait for the smallish but perfect capacity bag. Must persist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow with a hot pumpkin spice latte.



Mmmm.... Yummy! Both your pillow and that pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very tempted too, if not for my quest to wait for the smallish but perfect capacity bag. Must persist.



Must persist then. When you say smallish but perfect capacity, do you mean something like iron bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> When you say smallish but perfect capacity, do you mean something like iron bag?



Phio, bingo! [emoji106] The iron bag is definitely on the list. Taking my time to decide as I do like a couple of other styles too, though they don't seem to fall under the small-ish category (chain tote and smaller cervo loop).


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Phio, bingo! [emoji106] The iron bag is definitely on the list. Taking my time to decide as I do like a couple of other styles too, though they don't seem to fall under the small-ish category (chain tote and smaller cervo loop).


Smaller Loop definitely does, imo, credit to its soft unstructured nature it will feel maybe even more compact than Iron with its more fixed/structured base, besides, handle drop seems a lot more relaxed and not snug on the Loop. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ksuromax

Eye candy shop  
@Phiomega 
@tenKrat 
was meant to quote you

wore my Large Loop for a casual drinks night at friends'


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Eye candy shop
> @Phiomega
> @tenKrat
> was meant to quote you
> 
> wore my Large Loop for a casual drinks night at friends'



Hurray for loop!!! Where's the pic?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Just my 2 cents



[emoji307] nowhere two cents, an alternative opinion always helps. Thank you! I will be trying it on next week. Definitely looking forward!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Moss Bella


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Smaller Loop definitely does, imo, credit to its soft unstructured nature it will feel maybe even more compact than Iron with its more fixed/structured base, besides, handle drop seems a lot more relaxed and not snug on the Loop. Just my 2 cents



@frenziedhandbag I actually agree with @ksuromax... the smaller loop feels compact to me because of its malleable nature. When I don't have much things inside, the loop feels like a softer, small Campana. But indeed it does not 'look compact' Like iron... (Fendi By the way  and small Loewe puzzle are also compact but not BV [emoji4])


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hurray for loop!!! Where's the pic?


Ah, sorry, didn't take any, it was too dark


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote with my weekend uniform -- paint-splattered jeans, black tee, and sparkly sandal, for barbecue party with friends!


----------



## 24601

Nero convertible tote during family vacation in Singapore.


----------



## Phiomega

Still red China chain tote... for church today... love how she works for both barbecue night and morning church service!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline Ayers Disco for church.


----------



## indiaink

Moved back in to my Nero Mini Cabat, after the well-behaved traveler of the Appia Pillow. Nice to stretch my legs a bit, so to speak!


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta with white tops, blue pinstriped pants, and a pair of camel Tory Burch pumps...


----------



## grietje

Still the Tourmaline large Veneta.  Will switch on Wednesday.


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat (and wallet)


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat (and wallet)


TDF!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Can't help posting solo shot of Nero cervo loop... the leather is sooooo buttery!


----------



## diane278

I’m determined to use my Giggolo clutch more often.  Lunch with an old friend and then errands.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Injecting more color on this rainy morning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo loop... the leather is sooooo buttery!



Look how smooshy it is. [emoji7] 



diane278 said:


> Giggolo clutch



Simplicity at its best, the Tiffany pieces, the clutch and the outfit! Diane, you're looking so chic.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look how smooshy it is. [emoji7]
> Simplicity at its best, the Tiffany pieces, the clutch and the outfit! Diane, you're looking so chic.



Thank you!  As I age, I definitely continue to become more of a minimalist.  My goal is to carry this clutch for the rest of the week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My goal is to carry this clutch for the rest of the week.



I think you will fulfill your goal easily. It is so versatile and I can see you pairing it with all your outfits. Too bad a clutch does not work for me but I can live vicariously through yours.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think you will fulfill your goal easily. It is so versatile and I can see you pairing it with all your outfits. Too bad a clutch does not work for me but I can live vicariously through yours.


It Wouldn’t work for me if I was still working but I have more flexibilty now.....


----------



## grietje

Glicine ostrich tote for day and Nero Iron for evenings.  I'm in Tahoe for two conferences that fell nicely together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It Wouldn’t work for me if I was still working but I have more flexibilty now.....


I understand. My current lifestyle does not allow it too though realistically, I think I just prefer to be hands free. I tried using the disco as a clutch before and within one hour, the crossbody chain found its way back on.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Glicine ostrich tote for day and Nero Iron for evenings.  I'm in Tahoe for two conferences that fell nicely together.



 That ostrich tote is pure class....and so is that great husband who surprised you with it.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> That ostrich tote is pure class....and so is that great husband who surprised you with it.


+1
And we are longing for mod shots!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

frenziedhandbag said:


> Injecting more color on this rainy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849796



Gorgeous! Envious of your rain though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CoastalCouture said:


> Gorgeous! Envious of your rain though.


Thank you! I like the rain too, though it can be a tad inconvenient when commuting but at least it makes our sunny island cooler so all's good.


----------



## Phiomega

It is also raining here.... decided to use my trusted Atlantic Bella, paired with my LC LP Cuir  Etoiles iPad case... loving the black and blue combo...


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I’m determined to use my Giggolo clutch more often.  Lunch with an old friend and then errands.



I love the whole thing -- blue top and Barolo combo, the Tiffany bangle, and also the necklace!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Injecting more color on this rainy morning.



Beautiful, chameleon color.... also raining here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Beautiful, chameleon color.... also raining here!


Thank you. I was admiring your Atlantic and LC Etoile ipad case. Such a nice combi. [emoji7]


----------



## pbkey

Still using nero cervo brick. Accompanied by tourmaline disco


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I was admiring your Atlantic and LC Etoile ipad case. Such a nice combi. [emoji7]



Thank you! I also love this 'night sky' feel about it...


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Still using nero cervo brick. Accompanied by tourmaline disco



I love your Nero cervo brick --- the black cervo and the glossy edge is an elegant combination....


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> I love your Nero cervo brick --- the black cervo and the glossy edge is an elegant combination....


Thank you  but frankly telling, it is big so hard for it to look real elegant - love it anyway as it is so easy way to carry  still drooling over your Atlantic and moss Bella - truly tdf


----------



## diane278

My clutch challenge continues.....


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Thank you  but frankly telling, it is big so hard for it to look real elegant - love it anyway as it is so easy way to carry  still drooling over your Atlantic and moss Bella - truly tdf



Thank you! I sometimes wish that we all live close by, where we can just borrow from one another, maybe for a day or two, to get a feel of each others' favorites... [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> My clutch challenge continues.....



I am totally loving the Tiffany bone cuff and Gigolo clutch combo... try getting a close up shot together, it is supremely edgy and elegant at the same time! Like wonder woman meets Lauren Hutton thing [emoji16]


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! I sometimes wish that we all live close by, where we can just borrow from one another, maybe for a day or two, to get a feel of each others' favorites... [emoji12]


Wow this would be really great if it can happen


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I am totally loving the Tiffany bone cuff and Gigolo clutch combo... try getting a close up shot together, it is supremely edgy and elegant at the same time! Like wonder woman meets Lauren Hutton thing [emoji16]



I’ll try.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My clutch challenge continues.



Diane, I see you styling it with ease and looking totally fashionable with it. I can almost imagine you just grabbing the clutch, leaving the house and then just enjoying the rest of the day with it. 



Phiomega said:


> I sometimes wish that we all live close by, where we can just borrow from one another, maybe for a day or two, to get a feel of each others' favorites...



What a terrific idea!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I am totally loving the Tiffany bone cuff and Gigolo clutch combo... try getting a close up shot together, it is supremely edgy and elegant at the same time! Like wonder woman meets Lauren Hutton thing [emoji16]



Here they are:


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 3851337
> 
> View attachment 3851345


OMG!!! This is stunning!!  this green and this Barolo are made for each other!!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 3851345



Yeah.... very nice!!! Love the great mix between Barolo, green and Tiffany cuff!!


----------



## diane278

Thank you, my bvette sisters, for all the support. The anniversary clutch holds as much as a pillow, so the only difference is the lack of the strap. I’m getting more and more comfortable carrying the bag.


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO with its own pouch and ottone pouch. Seems that ottone does not age as well as PO.


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3851804
> 
> Mini PO with its own pouch and ottone pouch. Seems that ottone does not age as well as PO.


Here comes the teaser... 
Girl, you better be very careful if you ever walk in my area... coz i might not be able to control myself and kidnap this baby from you!  
She is stunning! And i enjoy every time you post her!!


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Here comes the teaser...
> Girl, you better be very careful if you ever walk in my area... coz i might not be able to control myself and kidnap this baby from you!
> She is stunning! And i enjoy every time you post her!!


 I do not mind temporarily exchanging (note temporarily) this with the rosso or Petro so that I can pretend that they are mine for a while. On a different note, the mini PO is still in the Japanese resale market - I see it show up here and there. Almost got a mini peltro but was too slow


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> I do not mind temporarily exchanging (note temporarily) this with the rosso or Petro so that I can pretend that they are mine for a while. On a different note, the mini PO is still in the Japanese resale market - I see it show up here and there. Almost got a mini peltro but was too slow


Oh, my... why do the not post it on evel bay??? I am watching and checking it regularly. Any local sites you can recommend? PM me pls, if you have any ideas. 
My Peltro came from Japan as well, in amazing condition. But it's medium. I'll keep an eye open for you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Here they are



See? It is true that you are more adventurous with colors than me. I will never had thought about trying out this color pairing. You inspire me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Mini PO.



Wow, look at that close up of PO. Stunning! Thank you for sharing this shot... though it makes me think about Argento again. [emoji28]


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Oh, my... why do the not post it on evel bay??? I am watching and checking it regularly. Any local sites you can recommend? PM me pls, if you have any ideas.
> My Peltro came from Japan as well, in amazing condition. But it's medium. I'll keep an eye open for you


I often (I shouldn't) check the Japanese site for rakuten and yahoo auction but this might be tough if you do not know Japanese. You can also consider a middleman buyee, which can come in useful for auctions that require you to have a certain rating as a buyer but I have yet to try their service. I noted that the mini PO i saw has been sold but will let you know when I see another one appear


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, look at that close up of PO. Stunning! Thank you for sharing this shot... though it makes me think about Argento again. [emoji28]


Tpf is seriously too enabling - I think there is a new thread on argento?


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 3851337
> 
> View attachment 3851345


I keep telling myself I don't do clutch and yet your shots are making me think that I can somehow find ways to use it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tpf is seriously too enabling - I think there is a new thread on argento?


I saw that thread. The items are just breathtaking beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> I often (I shouldn't) check the Japanese site for rakuten and yahoo auction but this might be tough if you do not know Japanese. You can also consider a middleman buyee, which can come in useful for auctions that require you to have a certain rating as a buyer but I have yet to try their service. I noted that the mini PO i saw has been sold but will let you know when I see another one appear


thank you!!


----------



## Mousse

Ottone cabat, Argento pillow and Helios French wallet on our way from SJC to MSY via LAX.


----------



## diane278

Bye, bye! Have a safe trip. I’m already jealous of the seafood dinners you’ll be enjoying.....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Bye, bye! Have a safe trip. I’m already jealous of the seafood dinners you’ll be enjoying.....



Thanks D. I have our restaurants all lined up. We have a favorite pizza restaurant that makes a seafood gumbo pizza.


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Thanks D. I have our restaurants all lined up. We have a favorite pizza restaurant that makes a seafood gumbo pizza.


enjoy, fellow foodie


----------



## diane278

Giggolo clutch


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Giggolo clutch


feeling Barolo 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 as well Diane -  Cervo loop


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> feeling Barolo
> View attachment 3852431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well Diane -  Cervo loop


Perfection.... the leather, the colour....


----------



## Phiomega

missbellamama said:


> feeling Barolo :heart -  Cervo loop



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Perfection.... the leather, the colour....



Well said.... this style (the smaller one) has worked so well with me that my heart greedily already wants a different color... I will do my best to prolong the wish, as they said that "love is a terrible driver but a great navigator"....


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> feeling Barolo
> View attachment 3852431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well Diane -  Cervo loop



Since seeing your turquoise lanyard on the bag, I’m thinking I can wear my Barolo with bright blues....


----------



## Phiomega

Can't help it.... have to wear my Nero cervo loop after double dosage of @muchstuff and @missbellamama lovely cervo loop pictures this morning....


With black/gray jeans and bright red top as backdrop....


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Can't help it.... have to wear my Nero cervo loop after double dosage of @muchstuff and @missbellamama lovely cervo loop pictures this morning....
> View attachment 3852692
> 
> With black/gray jeans and bright red top as backdrop....


Yay, cervo loop club!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Well said.... this style (the smaller one) has worked so well with me that my heart greedily already wants a different color... I will do my best to prolong the wish, as they said that "love is a terrible driver but a great navigator"....


The small one will be made in Barolo, will you wait for it? Or you prefer a lighter colour for a change?


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne with ottone pouch and calf French wallet. Eclipse looks different though same lighting


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3852759
> View attachment 3852760
> 
> Eclipse Montaigne with ottone pouch and calf French wallet. Eclipse looks different though same lighting


Even before i scrolled down to read your text, i knew it was Eclipse from the pics... it's so beautiful!!


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Even before i scrolled down to read your text, i knew it was Eclipse from the pics... it's so beautiful!!


BV makes beautiful reds (and blues and greens and and browns and  ... nvm)


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> BV makes beautiful reds (and blues and greens and and browns and  ... nvm)


100%


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> The small one will be made in Barolo, will you wait for it? Or you prefer a lighter colour for a change?



There will be a small one in Barolo? I think I will stay with darker color --- I think it looks more luxurious in dark and fits my lifestyle better... but won't know till I try! And I intended not to buy anything till Christmas... let's see!

How do you know all this information?


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Eclipse Montaigne with ottone pouch and calf French wallet. Eclipse looks different though same lighting



Beautiful! I always like the chameleon quality of BV color...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> There will be a small one in Barolo? I think I will stay with darker color --- I think it looks more luxurious in dark and fits my lifestyle better... but won't know till I try! And I intended not to buy anything till Christmas... let's see!
> 
> How do you know all this information?


i spend too much time on tPF  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thread-thread-4.884355/page-290#post-31743577


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i spend too much time on tPF
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thread-thread-4.884355/page-290#post-31743577



Hahaha.... thank you... would not know if you do not point it out... I have a dark Barolo matte cervo messenger bag, so if it is too dark i won't be so tempted (you are right it is like the oxblood Mulberry)... actually a bit smitten by the blue jeans color... will love this to the 'what BV is tempting you' thread...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hahaha.... thank you... would not know if you do not point it out... I have a dark Barolo matte cervo messenger bag, so if it is too dark i won't be so tempted (you are right it is like the oxblood Mulberry)... actually a bit smitten by the blue jeans color... will love this to the 'what BV is tempting you' thread...


Yup, i like denim, too, but i have China Blue hobo (with purple lining) and it will be to close to justify having both. sigh...


----------



## ksuromax

Had to make a couple of quick errands and needed only my wallet and phone along, thus pulled out this yummy Amarone baby


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Eclipse looks different though same lighting



I like how different it looks. Stunning red. [emoji813] 



ksuromax said:


> Amarone



No doubt it is a small bag but it looks spacious.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My camera is making Canard look more blue than green. Irl, it compliments the leaves on my yoga pants. [emoji172]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> No doubt it is a small bag but it looks spacious.


It's quite roomy, fits easily a long wallet, phone, tissues, keys and has plenty room to spare!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> My camera is making Canard look more blue than green. Irl, it compliments the leaves on my yoga pants. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853441


It's such a chameleon colour! Very easy to wear, very hard to capture!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> It's quite roomy



Bags like these are so nice to use. Room and beauty in one. [emoji106] 



ksuromax said:


> such a chameleon colour! Very easy to wear, very hard to capture!



So true! This color is quite versatile. I had been wearing it all week.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bags like these are so nice to use. Room and beauty in one. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> So true! This color is quite versatile. I had been wearing it all week.


Thank you! 
You will be surprised to see how greatly it pairs and adapts to almost every colour! Be it lime green, or bordeaux, or dark navy... Canard "loves" them all!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Canard "loves" them all!



I had been trying to find a yellow top to colorblock with Canard. Thank you for the color tips, adding them to my list. [emoji6]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been trying to find a yellow top to colorblock with Canard. Thank you for the color tips, adding them to my list. [emoji6]


I know this might sound silly but I often look at the English (pick your language, that's mine) translation of the colour. Canard is duck. Think of the feathers on a mallard, that iridescent blue/green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I know this might sound silly. Think of the feathers on a mallard, that iridescent blue/green.



Not silly at all. Canard is indeed Mallard and a very handsome/pretty color, like the duck itself.


----------



## DutchGirl007

All of this [emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

This morning I started the day with Moss Garda and cappuccino.... love how Moss looks against dark wood and my Starbucks tumbler!


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> All of this [emoji173]️


Wow!!!! What a nice combination of blues and purples! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3853831
> 
> This morning I started the day with Moss Garda and cappuccino.... love how Moss looks against dark wood and my Starbucks tumbler!


She is a perfect Autumn bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3853831
> 
> This morning I started the day with Moss Garda and cappuccino.... love how Moss looks against dark wood and my Starbucks tumbler!


That is such a gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DutchGirl007 said:


> All of this



Amazing colors! 



Phiomega said:


> Moss Garda and cappuccino....



BV and coffee. Mmmm... I like how this picture gives off that relaxed and cosy vibe. Just calming. Can you believe that Moss is nearly sold out here? Only left with large chain tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Vesuvio and China Red. This combi makes me exceptionally happy.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio and China Red. This combi makes me exceptionally happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854449


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> [emoji813]


[emoji813] [emoji307] [emoji813]


----------



## indiaink

Decided to get Ms. Scarlet Cervo Hobo out for the Fall...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Decided to get Ms. Scarlet Cervo Hobo out for the Fall...


That amazing fiery lady that started me looking at Cervo hobos. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> She is a perfect Autumn bag!



Yes she is... unfortunately my country does not have autumn but I can feel autumn with her!



muchstuff said:


> That is such a gorgeous shade of green!



Thank you! It is indeed just the right green --- one you can wear with red and does not feel like an elf!



frenziedhandbag said:


> BV and coffee. Mmmm... I like how this picture gives off that relaxed and cosy vibe. Just calming. Can you believe that Moss is nearly sold out here? Only left with large chain tote.



Yes BV and coffee helped me calm first before start of crazy day. 

Unbelievable --- that means many Singaporeans love this color...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio and China Red. This combi makes me exceptionally happy.



Happy combo indeed!!! I love your pairings -- white, pink/peach and double dose or reds!


----------



## Mousse

Argento Double Knot Bracelet and silver intrecciato bracelet with my new Mignon Faget Black Stingray and pearl bracelet. I picked up the MF bracelet yesterday in New Orleans. I have been collect Mignon Faget pieces for years during my visits to NoLa.


----------



## grietje

The Glicine ostrich tote with this very groovey denim bell sleeve top and black pants.  I have on my darker rimmed glasses and am feeling rather chic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> BV and coffee helped me calm first before start of crazy day.
> 
> Unbelievable.



I am going to try starting one morning in the same way to ease the frenzied mind. [emoji2] 

I was pleasantly surprised and we concluded that there are a lot of green handbag lovers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Happy combo indeed!



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> The Glicine ostrich tote with this very groovey denim bell sleeve top and black pants.  I have on my darker rimmed glasses and am feeling rather chic.



I’m picturing a blonde Audrey Hepburn. From the movie Charade. Chic French outfits. And That Bag. PerfectIon.


----------



## diane278

I stayed home today......no BV needed.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I stayed home today......no BV needed.


My BV didn't leave my desk today but I take frequent breaks just to look at her . Loving my cervo loop!


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> Argento Double Knot Bracelet and silver intrecciato bracelet with my new Mignon Faget Black Stingray and pearl bracelet. I picked up the MF bracelet yesterday in New Orleans. I have been collect Mignon Faget pieces for years during my visits to NoLa.



A beautiful shot of the knot bracelet. Made me think of getting one. The danger of PurseForum!

The thing is: BV colors are so addictive that when I get one then I think I will want one in every color...


----------



## Phiomega

Inspired by frenzied new pillow...

Red China chain tote with a striped kimono-style top, a GC white ceramic watch, and black pants. White mules not in pic.


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Inspired by frenzied new pillow...
> 
> Red China chain tote with a striped kimono-style top, a GC white ceramic watch, and black pants. White mules not in pic.
> 
> View attachment 3855153



Great looking outfit!  So crisp & perfectly assembled.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Inspired by frenzied new pillow...
> 
> Red China chain tote with a striped kimono-style top, a GC white ceramic watch, and black pants. White mules not in pic.
> 
> View attachment 3855153


Looks so great together!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Large denim Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

Carmino Veneta and Barolo sneakers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> A beautiful shot of the knot bracelet. Made me think of getting one. The danger of PurseForum!
> 
> BV colors are so addictive that when I get one then I think I will want one in every color...



Mousse enabled me to get a knot bracelet too. Each time I wear it, I get compliments and everyone wish to know where it is from. Christmas is approaching. I say, get one as a cheery Christmas pressie for yourself.  Then, let the collection begin. [emoji6] 



Phiomega said:


> Red China chain



Very Parisian! I like how this outfit says business chic and yet China Red balances it with its cheerful vibe. 


CoastalCouture said:


> Large denim Veneta.


Denim is beautiful in the Veneta. [emoji170] 


ksuromax said:


> Carmino Veneta and Barolo sneakers


Wooo, I am loving all the various tones of red here. [emoji813] [emoji813] [emoji813]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooo, I am loving all the various tones of red here. [emoji813] [emoji813] [emoji813]


they look a tad darker in that shot, 'cause i was standing in the shade, but in the 'car pics' thread Carmino is in the sunlight, and it's absolutely ravishing red...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Carmino is absolutely ravishing red.



Carmino is one of those chameleon reds. Very stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carmino is one of those chameleon reds. Very stunning!


thank you kindly


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Great looking outfit!  So crisp & perfectly assembled.





ksuromax said:


> Looks so great together!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Very Parisian! I like how this outfit says business chic and yet China Red balances it with its cheerful vibe.



Thank you all! Tried to balance business and fun at the same time indeed. I also got a compliment from my office mate who is also a BV fan [emoji16]


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow and enameled oxidized silver rete cuff.


----------



## magdalinka

Mousse said:


> Argento Double Knot Bracelet and silver intrecciato bracelet with my new Mignon Faget Black Stingray and pearl bracelet. I picked up the MF bracelet yesterday in New Orleans. I have been collect Mignon Faget pieces for years during my visits to NoLa.
> View attachment 3854731



Wow I am obsessed with that bracelet. Had to look up the designer. So many gorgeous pieces.


----------



## diane278

Chartreuse pillow


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow
> View attachment 3855688


Lovely look, Diane


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow



Adventurous pop of color. [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Chartreuse pillow



Very nice Diane!!! I can’t decide if I need a chartreuse bag because I have navy top, or I need chartreuse top because I have navy bag....[emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I can’t decide if I need a chartreuse bag because I have navy top, or I need chartreuse top because I have navy bag.



I find myself browsing for specific colored tops... so as to contrast/compliment my future bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

This combo for the week.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> This combo for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856422


OMG! How beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> This combo for the week



Pretty set. I am amazed at how you keep these beauties looking so pristine.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty set. I am amazed at how you keep these beauties looking so pristine.



+1


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty set. I am amazed at how you keep these beauties looking so pristine.


+2


----------



## Zabear

Barolo parachute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zabear said:


> Barolo parachute



Hope you are liking your new bag?


----------



## ksuromax

Just switched for the night, heading to a pub quiz, need just a wallet and keys
Amarone small shoulder bag and Barolo sneakers


----------



## ksuromax

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3856536
> 
> Barolo parachute


Oh, dear... gasp.... flipping stinning!!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Just switched for the night, heading to a pub quiz, need just a wallet and keys
> Amarone small shoulder bag and Barolo sneakers



I am digging the juxtaposition of the Iron Maiden tee with the rather lovely shoes and bag. Rocker girl with class!


----------



## grietje

It’s my Friday so I’m jeans casual for work. Vesuvio ballet flats and denim Cervo loop round out the look. (Taken at my favorite post-swim bagel shop)


----------



## Zabear

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope you are liking your new bag?



Yes I love it, thank you!! Straps have softened and it's super comfy to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zabear said:


> Yes I love it, thank you!! Straps have softened and it's super comfy to wear.


Awesome! It is so nice to hear a fellow BVette loving their bags. May it accompany you on various joyous occasions in life!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I am digging the juxtaposition of the Iron Maiden tee with the rather lovely shoes and bag. Rocker girl with class!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3856569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s my Friday so I’m jeans casual for work. Vesuvio ballet flats and denim Cervo loop round out the look. (Taken at my favorite post-swim bagel shop)


Fab and brave mix


----------



## diane278

Loving glicine. Pillow & espadrilles.


----------



## tenKrat

Buckeyemommy said:


> This combo for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856422


Of course I love your bag because I have one, too!    I like your matching wallet!


----------



## tenKrat

Espresso Bella


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> This combo for the week.



So beautiful!!!! It makes me think that I should have a matching wallet for every shade I have [emoji12]!


----------



## Phiomega

Zabear said:


> Barolo parachute



Drooling! I really love Barolo nappa... this bag is ‘the one that got away’ for me — I have once eyeing it badly but can’t make decision [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> It’s my Friday so I’m jeans casual for work. Vesuvio ballet flats and denim Cervo loop round out the look. (Taken at my favorite post-swim bagel shop)



This is new color combo that I will try in the future —jeans and fiery orange! I love how your denim cervo is chameleon - it can look light in certain lighting and dark like this one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Amarone small shoulder bag and Barolo sneakers



You are dressed to win! Barolo is a great accent here. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Vesuvio ballet flats and denim Cervo loop



The richness of Denim cervo, along with soft and cheery Vesuvio. Amazing color combi.


----------



## Zabear

Phiomega said:


> Drooling! I really love Barolo nappa... this bag is ‘the one that got away’ for me — I have once eyeing it badly but can’t make decision [emoji7]



It is amazing! Any doubt I had about the shape and size is now gone. The strap does tend to fall down if I don't overlap it but not to the extent that the campana did.  Maybe you will consider the bag again!! (Not to enable you or anything... unless you want to be enabled)[emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Loving glicine. Pillow & espadrilles.



Ah Glicine... I had been thinking about this color ever since trying it on at the boutique last week. [emoji87]

I like how neutral it is and seems to pair well with both light (attested by your outfit) and dark colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Espresso Bella



One of my favourite styles and color. It matches khaki green so well. You look awesome, as always!


----------



## ksuromax

Veneta in Armatura and same slipons in Barolo


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> One of my favourite styles and color. It matches khaki green so well. You look awesome, as always!


Thank you, @frenziedhandbag!


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Veneta in Armatura and same slipons in Barolo


You look so chic


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> You look so chic


Thank you dearly


----------



## diane278

Canard pillow, bright green lanyard with bright purple.  Channeling a bright colored dress Tenkrat posted awhile ago. Well, trying to anyway.  (Couldn’t capture the green tone in the bag.....)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Canard pillow, bright green lanyard with bright purple.  Channeling a bright colored dress Tenkrat posted awhile ago. Well, trying to anyway.  (Couldn’t capture the green tone in the bag.....)
> View attachment 3857578


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


>



Thank you. I love my bright colors. But it was all for naught. I went to run errands and realized that I needed warmer clothes today. It’s sunny but cold. Now warmly ensconced in a navy thermal and jeans.


----------



## Phiomega

So many lovely pics!



tenKrat said:


> Espresso Bella



Effortlessly chic! I love the green dress and the camel shoes...



ksuromax said:


> Veneta in Armatura and same slipons in Barolo



This one is so rocker chic! Love how you combine the accessories with metallic BV!



diane278 said:


> Canard pillow, bright green lanyard with bright purple.  Channeling a bright colored dress Tenkrat posted awhile ago. Well, trying to anyway.  (Couldn’t capture the green tone in the bag.....)



Your color play has been really inspirational, Diane... I love the simple cut with bright colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Veneta in Armatura and same slipons in Barolo


Rocker chic style. Super like! 



diane278 said:


> Canard pillow, bright green lanyard with purple



I am so happy to see your Canard pillow again. Loving this color combo very much. Both are my favourite colors.


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco on 1 day, Atlantic cervo hobo on another.


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3857991
> View attachment 3857992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourmaline disco on 1 day, Atlantic cervo hobo on another.



I remember questioning how versatile Atlantic was going to be.....boy was I wrong!  I’m impressed with how many bvettes really rock prints....(.I’ve never been great with prints.).


----------



## Phiomega

It is a small reveal so I just do it here... 

Had a BV itch which usually comes after a crazy week (unfortunately in my line of work crazy week happens monthly!), and you know I have been tempted by the beautiful knot bracelet... very happy to present my first knot bracelet... a red China knot bracelet!



Originally I was aiming for the black one, but I thought red gives a pop of color for my neutral outfit, and it goes very well with my black G-shock!

And yesterday I brought my beautiful black Nero cervo loop, with maroon top, black jeans and gold mules...


... the red China knot bracelet perfectly complements everything!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Today it was the Tourmaline Baby Olimpia.


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> It is a small reveal so I just do it here...
> 
> Had a BV itch which usually comes after a crazy week (unfortunately in my line of work crazy week happens monthly!), and you know I have been tempted by the beautiful knot bracelet... very happy to present my first knot bracelet... a red China knot bracelet!
> View attachment 3857963
> 
> 
> Originally I was aiming for the black one, but I thought red gives a pop of color for my neutral outfit, and it goes very well with my black G-shock!
> 
> And yesterday I brought my beautiful black Nero cervo loop, with maroon top, black jeans and gold mules...
> View attachment 3858004
> 
> ... the red China knot bracelet perfectly complements everything!


 China red is soooooo beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> It is a small reveal so I just do it here...
> 
> Had a BV itch which usually comes after a crazy week (unfortunately in my line of work crazy week happens monthly!), and you know I have been tempted by the beautiful knot bracelet... very happy to present my first knot bracelet... a red China knot bracelet!
> View attachment 3857963
> 
> 
> Originally I was aiming for the black one, but I thought red gives a pop of color for my neutral outfit, and it goes very well with my black G-shock!
> 
> And yesterday I brought my beautiful black Nero cervo loop, with maroon top, black jeans and gold mules...
> View attachment 3858004
> 
> ... the red China knot bracelet perfectly complements everything!


Very nice!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rocker chic style. Super like!
> 
> .


Thank you for all you sweet compliments!


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco again - I realise I have been wearing blue


----------



## anniebhu

On the way to church with Vesuvio veneta


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> China red is soooooo beautiful





ksuromax said:


> Very nice!!! Congrats!!



Thank you! Loving it so much even wearing it today for casual outing...


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> On the way to church with Vesuvio veneta



Love how the red matches your top!


----------



## Phiomega

My son and I had lunch at a closeby restaurant with pork dishes as a specialty. He wants the picture of the cute pigs and I want the picture of my BV.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

anniebhu said:


> On the way to church with Vesuvio veneta



Love this.


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3858791
> 
> My son and I had lunch at a closeby restaurant with pork dishes as a specialty. He wants the picture of the cute pigs and I want the picture of my BV.



Cute!  You are giving him valuable early education in the Role of the Handbag in women’s lives.  Someday he’s going to meet a girl who will benefit from his patience when she takes him shopping.


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> Cute!  You are giving him valuable early education in the Role of the Handbag in women’s lives.  Someday he’s going to meet a girl who will benefit from his patience when she takes him shopping.


+1 and also knows how to be careful with her handbags


----------



## diane278

Barolo pillow. And, yes, I found Barolo colored TOM’s.  Waiting for my ride out to lunch.
(This is what happens when white jeans go on sale and you purchase every pair in your size the store has.  On the plus side, no more worries about spilling or staining them. ).


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Barolo pillow. And, yes, I found Barolo colored TOM’s.  Waiting for my ride out to lunch.
> (*This is what happens* when white jeans go on sale and you purchase every pair in your size the store has.  On the plus side, no more worries about spilling or staining them. ).
> 
> View attachment 3859523


I'm sorry, did I miss something?  What happened?


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I'm sorry, did I miss something?  What happened?



I’ve been posting photos wearing nothing but white pants for quite awhile.  I know it looks like I never change my clothes. I posted something to the effect preiously somewhere


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I’ve been posting photos wearing nothing but white pants for quite awhile.  I know it looks like I never change my clothes. I posted something to the effect preiously somewhere


Ah - well, I never look at a 'single' of your outfits - you are always impeccably dressed en total, if that makes sense. I am trying to find pieces I can wear all the time, just changing one or two things out - I was thinking of the Steve Jobs look but that's too extreme, I guess....


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Cute!  You are giving him valuable early education in the Role of the Handbag in women’s lives.  Someday he’s going to meet a girl who will benefit from his patience when she takes him shopping.





pbkey said:


> +1 and also knows how to be careful with her handbags



Thank you!! It warms my heart to imagine those scenes! And he loves BV because he said it is the fluffy bag... sometimes a bit too much that he did not allow me to wear the non fluffy bag!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Barolo pillow. And, yes, I found Barolo colored TOM’s.  Waiting for my ride out to lunch.
> (This is what happens when white jeans go on sale and you purchase every pair in your size the store has.  On the plus side, no more worries about spilling or staining them. ).



Barolo is really such a beauty. I have a matte Barolo cervo messenger but still admire the glossy nappa one a lot. 

And yes, wondering how many white pants do Diane has? I always have to wash mine after wearing it one or two times because I am so messy! 

The white jeans do give me style inspiration... should look for one on sale....


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Barolo is really such a beauty. I have a matte Barolo cervo messenger but still admire the glossy nappa one a lot.
> 
> And yes, wondering how many white pants do Diane has? I always have to wash mine after wearing it one or two times because I am so messy!
> 
> The white jeans do give me style inspiration... should look for one on sale....



I also wash my white jeans after each wearing because they get dirty around the hem. (In addition to any spills.)   But I can go a week or longer due to my supply. I have 8 pair....all the same.  I started with three but when they went on sale, I decided to load up, since I wear white jeans so much and, with short legs, I need a petite length. I know I won’t need any more for at least a year....maybe longer. In the winter, I do the same thing with blue jeans.  Jeans and a tunic.....my basic daily uniform. (Even most of my dresses are basically longer versions of my tunics.). I live a very casual life.....


----------



## grietje

Feeling classic so I went with the Nero Cabat.  I'm wearing a nice grey and black dress with these dreamy Via Spiga shoes so I'm feeling good about the outfit today.


----------



## ksuromax

Loop and sneakers, both in Barolo


----------



## minoxa33

Mallow and silver today!


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Mallow and silver today!
> 
> View attachment 3860740


sooo nice!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Loop and sneakers, both in Barolo



Love how Barolo looks with the black and white striped top... [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

minoxa33 said:


> Mallow and silver today!



Very nice and soft combo!


----------



## grietje

I'm headed to Game 1 of the World Series tonight (DH is a lifelong Dodger fan), so Pacific Pillow will join me in LA.


----------



## Phiomega

Not exactly carrying, but my BV knot bracelet accompanied me today...


----------



## tenKrat

A sad attempt at a selfie. (I’m not a pro like @ksuromax.)

Bella...Garda in Cigar. And some metallic leather bracelets.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> A sad attempt at a selfie. (I’m not a pro like @ksuromax.)
> 
> Bella...Garda in Cigar. And some metallic leather bracelets.
> View attachment 3861949


Me? A pro???  it's just the selfie-hands, those stretchy ones, you know?... 
you look gorgeous!!! And i like your easy, relaxed, but oh-so-chic outfit! Really well put together!!


----------



## grietje

Back to the Nero Cabat.


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido.  Cooler weather is coming and she’ll go back into hibernation soon (until next spring).....


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> A sad attempt at a selfie. (I’m not a pro like @ksuromax.)
> 
> Bella...Garda in Cigar. And some metallic leather bracelets.



But I love this!!! Great mix of light casual shades...


----------



## CoastalCouture

Moved over to the Brunito Pillow.


----------



## ksuromax

Is this already a form of alcoholism??  i can't have enough of this Barolo....


----------



## Phiomega

A great lighting that made my cervo loop glows! Missed her after two days of travel with other bag...


----------



## pbkey

Good old ferro sloane


----------



## diane278

Mona Lisa pillow.


----------



## missbellamama

Brick Cervo hobo...my canard lanyard follows all my bags.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> View attachment 3862985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Cervo hobo...my canard lanyard follows all my bags.



Are your metallics jealous?


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> Are your metallics jealous?


everyone gets breathe of fresh air, every so often 

another metallic is always on my mind, as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Bella...Garda in Cigar. And some metallic leather bracelets.]




Great shot! I still cannot figure out how to do a selfie shot like this. 
I adore your outfit and bag choice. Spells cosy and warm.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> BV knot bracelet.




 With this knot bracelet, it can be BV everyday now. Splendid color for your first bracelet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Barolo.


Barolo is so charming in cervo, I can see why you adore it so much. It adds a distinct interest to a black dress. 



Phiomega said:


> A great lighting that made my cervo loop glows!



You are making me miss my Atlantic Cervo. 



pbkey said:


> Good old ferro sloane


Your Sloane looks pristine. Nowhere old but definitely amazing! 



missbellamama said:


> Brick Cervo hobo...my canard lanyard follows all my bags.


This is the first time I am seeing Brick. I like it!


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> View attachment 3862985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Cervo hobo...my canard lanyard follows all my bags.


This is so perfect for autumn!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3862850
> 
> A great lighting that made my cervo loop glows! Missed her after two days of travel with other bag...


She is stunning!!!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Me? A pro???  it's just the selfie-hands, those stretchy ones, you know?...
> you look gorgeous!!! And i like your easy, relaxed, but oh-so-chic outfit! Really well put together!!


Thank you, @ksuromax!  ☺️


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great shot! I still cannot figure out how to do a selfie shot like this.
> I adore your outfit and bag choice. Spells cosy and warm.


Thanks, @frenziedhandbag!  ☺️
I end up taking a bunch of pics because I haven’t figured out yet the best angle at which to hold my phone.  It’s all hit or miss.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hanging with my boys today. Lunch, haircuts and a little shopping. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not pictured:  Argentine espadrilles.


----------



## diane278

Barolo clutch.      (Trying to prove to myself that if I add another clutch I’ll use it. ).


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hanging with my boys today. Lunch, haircuts and a little shopping.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can’t focus my attention amongst all the beauties.... the bag, the metallic knot, and the multicolor knot!

Really want to add a metallic knot to my collection but can’t find one in my country at the moment...


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Barolo clutch.      (Trying to prove to myself that if I add another clutch I’ll use it. ).



The color combo looks very nice - am a big fan of Barolo/Navy match... hahaha I know what you mean! Sometimes I wish the Lauren comes with a shoulder strap option...


----------



## ksuromax

thank god this weekend is over.... it's been a crazy swirl of parties and farewells, i carried my black Memory Knot on Friday night and Silver Pillow on Saturday, inn between all the events i had my Barolo Loop doing the heavy duty


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop has become a regular... also happy with the ‘rose gold’ tone in everything I wore today... did not have a client meeting so was a bit relax!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3866285
> 
> 
> Nero cervo loop has become a regular... also happy with the ‘rose gold’ tone in everything I wore today... did not have a client meeting so was a bit relax!



Outstanding outfit!  Look at how well it works for the office!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Outstanding outfit!  Look at how well it works for the office!



Yes I can’t believe I once think the bag does not work for Office purpose! She is now one of my ‘uniform’ bag - something I can always wear without thinking and feel good about!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hanging with my boys.



Adore all these rich and saturated colors!



diane278 said:


> Barolo clutch.



You are doing great Diane!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> She is now one of my ‘uniform’ bag - something I can always wear without thinking and feel good about!



Do you think the color plays a part as well? Nero does seems to go easily with everything, doesn't it?


----------



## jburgh

Still my new light grey Cervo baseball hobo....so smoothy and soft!


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Still my new light grey Cervo baseball hobo....so smoothy and soft!


Have you posted a pic of this? I'm having yet one more senior moment...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Yes I can’t believe I once think the bag does not work for Office purpose! She is now one of my ‘uniform’ bag - something I can always wear without thinking and feel good about!


didn't i tell you?....


----------



## grietje

No BV today. All day work meetings which require the trusty Tumi work back pack.


----------



## magdalinka

Carried this beauty today. Soft crocodile from 06


----------



## magdalinka

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3866285
> 
> 
> Nero cervo loop has become a regular... also happy with the ‘rose gold’ tone in everything I wore today... did not have a client meeting so was a bit relax!



What a great casual look


----------



## pbkey

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 3867624
> 
> Carried this beauty today. Soft crocodile from 06


Very beautiful and does not look like it is more than 10 years old


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop....possibly the most practical bag in my arsenal.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> didn't i tell you?....



I know I know... will listen to you more from now on... [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do you think the color plays a part as well? Nero does seems to go easily with everything, doesn't it?



Yes, there is something on the deep black in Nero, and the pebbles of cervo that makes it very elegant. On top of that, the strap drop is just perfect, easy to wear even when I have my jacket on...


----------



## Phiomega

magdalinka said:


> What a great casual look



Thank you! I was in the office in the morning and had a pair of black-heeled mules - swap it with a pair of rose gold slide for the casual afternoon...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I know I know... will listen to you more from now on... [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A black and red day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> perfect



It surely is ticking all the right boxes. [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> A black and red day.



I love this! Fierce and fun at the same time [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> A black and red day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867867


Tres chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love this! Fierce and fun at the same time [emoji16]


BV allows me a chance to play with colors. I am shopping for yellow tops to go with China Red. [emoji1] 


ksuromax said:


> Tres chic!


Thank you! I like BV stealing the show for this outfit.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Brunito Pillow today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Heading to Boston with hubby for anniversary getaway. Bonus:  there’s a BV there and my favorite SA [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading to Boston with hubby for anniversary getaway. Bonus:  there’s a BV there and my favorite SA [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869635


Happy anny!! Have a lovely time!


----------



## HereToLearn

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading to Boston with hubby for anniversary getaway. Bonus:  there’s a BV there and my favorite SA [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869635


Have fun and happy anniversary!  Boston is a wonderful city.  Would you be comfortable sharing (privately or otherwise) the name of your favorite SA?  That's one of my closest stores and I have not found an SA to work with regularly yet.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Happy anny!! Have a lovely time!





HereToLearn said:


> Have fun and happy anniversary!  Boston is a wonderful city.  Would you be comfortable sharing (privately or otherwise) the name of your favorite SA?  That's one of my closest stores and I have not found an SA to work with regularly yet.



Thanks!  I would be happy to share. Her name is Katie (sorry don’t know last name). If you see her, tell her Kim from Ohio gave you her name. She is awesome and so sweet.


----------



## HereToLearn

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks!  I would be happy to share. Her name is Katie (sorry don’t know last name). If you see her, tell her Kim from Ohio gave you her name. She is awesome and so sweet.


Thanks so much and enjoy your trip!


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading to Boston with hubby for anniversary getaway. Bonus:  there’s a BV there and my favorite SA [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869635


Have a great time!


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading to Boston with hubby for anniversary getaway. Bonus:  there’s a BV there and my favorite SA [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869635



Happy anniversary and enjoy Boston. I was born and bred there. We missed the Red Sox this year and have a trip to Boston and Fenway planned for the Spring. Do you shop the Boston boutique or the Natick Collection?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> Happy anniversary and enjoy Boston. I was born and bred there. We missed the Red Sox this year and have a trip to Boston and Fenway planned for the Spring. Do you shop the Boston boutique or the Natick Collection?



The shop on Boylston. I understand the Natick store just closed (or is soon?). They will be receiving extra items for the upcoming sale from Natick. Rumor is Barolo will be on the list. [emoji106]

Shopping little boutiques on Charles St this morning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Rumor is Barolo will be on the list.



Happy Anniversary and shopping! That's a great piece of news. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tenKrat

Fume Iron with my Liberty London shirt, one of my souvenirs from that gorgeous department store.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Fun pics from today’s trip on Boylston.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

And a larger version of the knot...with a chain!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3871183



I forgot you had this!  It’s beautiful.


----------



## minoxa33

Second day with my new to me BV Sloane in ottone!


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> View attachment 3871533
> 
> 
> Second day with my new to me BV Sloane in ottone!


She is truly stunning!!!!


----------



## pbkey

View attachment 3872847

Cervo nero backpack and tourmaline disco


----------



## grietje

Switched to the Glicine ostrich tote.  I am flying to Olympia WA for orals on a project I'm pursuing.


----------



## pbkey

PO mini cabat and tourmaline disco. Ok, I didn't carry the PO but spent some quality time with it at home


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3874048
> 
> PO mini cabat and tourmaline disco. Ok, I didn't carry the PO but spent some quality time with it at home



Quality time counts. As long as you’re admiring it, you’re good!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3872847
> 
> Cervo nero backpack and tourmaline disco


----------



## ksuromax

In the pizzeria


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop....with Pacific sneakers.


----------



## 24601

Pacific Baby Olimpia


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow checking out the clawfoot tub at the Westin Sacramento.


----------



## dolali

diane278 said:


> NLG cervo loop....with Pacific sneakers.
> View attachment 3874363



This looks great on you! May I ask if this is the large size?


----------



## ksuromax

24601 said:


> Pacific Baby Olimpia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874591


Nice shot!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop with batik print top... had to host a bit of a formal event today...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo loop with batik print top... had to host a bit of a formal event today...
> View attachment 3875115


I love the boho vibe!!  gorgeous top!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo loop with batik print top... had to host a bit of a formal event today...
> View attachment 3875115


Very pretty look!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I love the boho vibe!!  gorgeous top!





muchstuff said:


> Very pretty look!



Thank you ladies... busy top needs Nero cervo to neutralize!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3872847
> 
> Cervo nero backpack and tourmaline disco



Just lovely.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my blue cervo today which is resting on a chaise lounge in a furniture store.


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Bella is out today.... I love the color and the feel of the leather!


----------



## tenKrat

Fume Iron bag.  The more I carry it, the more I love this little bag. At first glance, it looks like such a simple (dare I say even a little boring) bag, but it is a pleasure to wear.


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo loop with batik print top... had to host a bit of a formal event today...
> View attachment 3875115



You look so chic!


----------



## tenKrat

Bagcoolie said:


> With my blue cervo today which is resting on a chaise lounge in a furniture store.



Love this!!


----------



## tenKrat

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3874048
> 
> PO mini cabat and tourmaline disco. Ok, I didn't carry the PO but spent some quality time with it at home



I wish BV would bring the mini Cabat back.


----------



## Bagcoolie

tenKrat said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> I wish BV would bring the mini Cabat back.


+1


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## LouiseCPH

pbkey said:


> +2



+3


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> I wish BV would bring the mini Cabat back.





diane278 said:


> +1





pbkey said:


> +2





LouiseCPH said:


> +3


+4!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> With my blue cervo today which is resting on a chaise lounge in a furniture store.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Fume Iron bag.  The more I carry it, the more I love this little bag. At first glance, it looks like such a simple (dare I say even a little boring) bag, but it is a pleasure to wear.
> View attachment 3875902


You look awesome!!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> You look awesome!!



Thank you, K!


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> You look so chic!



Thank you!


----------



## pbkey

Finally a date with mini PO


----------



## RoslynE

frenziedhandbag said:


> A black and red day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867867


How do you like the size of your double pillow bag, which is stunning by the way....I'm so undecided as to get a single zip nodini, or double....any advice???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RoslynE said:


> How do you like the size of your double pillow bag?



I like it very much. I think it depends on what you will like to carry within. For many BVettes here, the regular pillow is already sufficient for their needs. As I always carry a small umbrella with me, I find the double compartment Pillow meets my needs better. With more space in mine, I like that I have easy access to things without moving other things around. I did own the regular Pillow very briefly but found that it is a rather tight fit if I need to house both my sunglasses and umbrella. If a BV boutique is near you, I strongly recommend trying both sizes with what you wish to fit within and see which you prefer. Otherwise, if you are based in US, check with the boutique nearest to you to see whether you can consign one to see how you like it?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Finally!  BV is making the disco in China red. Perfect for my Buckeyes. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  BV is making the disco in China red. Perfect for my Buckeyes. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877050


It definitely has your name on!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat and Barolo sneakers


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  BV is making the disco in China red. Perfect for my Buckeyes.



I have one too although definitely not to match the Buckeyes!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Tourmaline baby Olimpia for an evening out.


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Tourmaline baby Olimpia for an evening out.



Does yours have the Ayer trim?  That is definitely a one 'that got away' bag


----------



## ksuromax

Going grocery shopping with Peltro Cabat


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping with Peltro Cabat


Peltro looking absolutely fabulous here


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> +4!!!!!


+ 5 ☺️


----------



## pbkey

Looking like liquid silver here though the actual bag has a tinge of gold


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  BV is making the disco in China red.



Beautiful outfit and gorgeous you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Looking like liquid silver here though the actual bag has a tinge of gold



Jaw dropping stunner of a bag!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Peltro looking absolutely fabulous here


Right back at you!


----------



## Mousse

Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo on the way to New Orleans.


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  BV is making the disco in China red. Perfect for my Buckeyes. [emoji6]



I love everything you wear... you look great! The china Red disco bag perfectly match the grey sweater and the red scarf!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping with Peltro Cabat



Love the combo!



pbkey said:


> Looking like liquid silver here though the actual bag has a tinge of gold



I wish my Christmas tree is decorated with this kind of silver!


----------



## grietje

Denim Cervo Loop for the weekend.


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I love everything you wear... you look great! The china Red disco bag perfectly match the grey sweater and the red scarf!


+1 (stunning!)


----------



## thegreeneyes

jane said:


> Making the swap tonight to my *noce pyramid*, we are promised clear (but COLD) weather tomorrow, and should warm up by the end of the week. For me this always means time to bring out the BV!
> 
> I did a search and didn't see this kind of thread in our section -- many of the other boards have a thread like this! So hey if you carried BV today, chime in!



Ebano hobo maxi


----------



## 24601

Nero small convertible tote


----------



## muchstuff

24601 said:


> Nero small convertible tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878357


Great shot!


----------



## Phiomega

Trying to capture how Moss worked with my pumpkin-color wide legged pants...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3878481
> 
> Trying to capture how Moss worked with my pumpkin-color wide legged pants...


Stunning autumnal palette!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Stunning autumnal palette!!



Thank you! Indeed was in the mood for autumn palette ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Trying to capture how Moss worked with my pumpkin-color wide legged pants...



So Fall-esque. Adore this cosy color scheme. [emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3878481
> 
> Trying to capture how Moss worked with my pumpkin-color wide legged pants...


Love Moss n those pants! Your palette inspired my own autumnal ootd today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> autumnal ootd



Love how the Montebello works with both casual and dressier outfits. [emoji106]


----------



## 24601

2nd day with Nero convertible tote. Adding some nude pink to my outfit to soften the look for autumn holiday in Japan [emoji262]


----------



## Bagcoolie

You look absolutely gorgeous in the color combo with the autumn foliage in the background !


----------



## Bagcoolie

With medium Rete in Mist at a quiet corner of a coffee place


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> With medium Rete in Mist at a quiet corner of a coffee place


lovely! such a peaceful picture


----------



## pbkey

Nero Vivo Cervo Bag


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> lovely! such a peaceful picture


Thank you !


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop.....my cloudy day bag. Waiting by the back door to go out.....


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> So Fall-esque. Adore this cosy color scheme. [emoji7]



Thank you! The pumpkin orange tone is a bit outside my comfort zone but worked out well!



sngsk said:


> Love Moss n those pants! Your palette inspired my own autumnal ootd today



I love your Montebello!!! Very Nice pairings!


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> With medium Rete in Mist at a quiet corner of a coffee place



Lovely zen feeling....


----------



## Phiomega

24601 said:


> 2nd day with Nero convertible tote. Adding some nude pink to my outfit to soften the look for autumn holiday in Japan [emoji262]



I don’t have autumn in my country... now I want autumn so I can try some nude pink! [emoji12]

Great look [emoji106]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

24601 said:


> 2nd day with Nero convertible tote. Adding some nude pink to my outfit to soften the look for autumn holiday in Japan [emoji262]
> View attachment 3879102



Isn’t this bag awesome?!?!  Looks amazing on you.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Medium shadow cabat to carry our load for 2 basketball games.


----------



## diane278

Barolo cervo loop. The cervo loop has become my winter weather bag....


----------



## sngsk

New Sand medium Campana. The ease of carrying, its ability to go from the office to dinner and its neutral hue make it one of my absolute favourites. [emoji173]


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cervo loop.  
This is the bag I was ready to buy when I stumbled across it’s sister, the Nodini cabat.  But this didn’t sell and needed a home, so here it is......in terrible lighting.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Quetsche cervo loop.
> This is the bag I was ready to buy when I stumbled across it’s sister, the Nodini cabat.  But this didn’t sell and needed a home, so here it is......in terrible lighting.



I love cervo loop as you all have educated me [emoji4]

How many cervo loop do you have Diane? This is the 3rd one I see... do you have a rainbow of cervo loop also?


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my large Veneta in Atlantic shadow


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I love cervo loop as you all have educated me [emoji4]
> 
> How many cervo loop do you have Diane? This is the 3rd one I see... do you have a rainbow of cervo loop also?



I have the three I’ve been using since the weather has cooled off.  My infatuation began with the NLG that I got last year from a tpf’er friend.    I stumbled across the Barolo and Quetsche recently.    I’m thrilled with how indestructable they seem to be....they don’t show any wear.  They’re the least structured bag I’ve ever had, but so practical. I’m late to the cervo game but I’m hooked now.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagcoolie said:


> With my large Veneta in Atlantic shadow



Very lovely.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large belly in fraise


----------



## grietje

How different is Quetsche from NLG grey Diane?


----------



## diane278

There’s a noticeable difference unless  they’re in a shady or dark area. This is the best of several photos I took.  I can never seem to get the photos to match the leather color perfectly.
Quetsche / NLG
Indoor lighting


Same place but without the overhead light on....only indirect lighting from the next room. the colors still aren’t really right.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I have the three I’ve been using since the weather has cooled off.  My infatuation began with the NLG that I got last year from a tpf’er friend.    I stumbled across the Barolo and Quetsche recently.    I’m thrilled with how indestructable they seem to be....they don’t show any wear.  They’re the least structured bag I’ve ever had, but so practical. I’m late to the cervo game but I’m hooked now.



Ah... I am also late on the cervo game but definitely hooked! Always feel like hugging my cervo whenever I wore it!


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta in the common space in my newly renovated office... love how it fits the environment!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very lovely.


Thanks very much. I am crazy over the shadow treatment


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3886329
> 
> Camel Veneta in the common space in my newly renovated office... love how it fits the environment!


Beautiful shot!  
My  to your Camel


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Quetsche cervo loop.
> This is the bag I was ready to buy when I stumbled across it’s sister, the Nodini cabat.  But this didn’t sell and needed a home, so here it is......in terrible lighting.
> View attachment 3885594


   
Squeezy hugs to your new baby, Diane


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta hobo.  A trusted classic.


----------



## ksuromax

Also Loop for me today, but in Barolo
And sneakers, too


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bagcoolie said:


> With my large Veneta in Atlantic shadow



What a great treatment - beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> With my large Veneta in Atlantic shadow


OMG, how very special!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

LouiseCPH said:


> What a great treatment - beautiful!





ksuromax said:


> OMG, how very special!!!



Thank you ☺️One of my favorite colors in a treatment and style that I love - can’t ask for more!


----------



## grietje

Switched to the Glicine Struzzo tote.  It's got two large zippered pockets on each side that are perfect for sneaking in cookies to the college basketball game I went to tonight and the Sacramento Kings game I'm going to tomorrow.


----------



## pbkey

Glossiness of nero cervo


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> With my large Veneta in Atlantic shadow



Late reply: really gorgeous! What season is this? I don’t think I have seen this before!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Late reply: really gorgeous! What season is this? I don’t think I have seen this before!


Thank you ! Two years ago - I think though can’t really recall - poor memory -LOL


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

Phiomega said:


> Late reply: really gorgeous! What season is this? I don’t think I have seen this before!


This beautiful piece is from 15 Pre fall


----------



## Mousse

My birthday cabat made her debut. Here she is hanging out at the Westin Verasa in beautiful Napa Valley. The official reveal and the fun enabling story of how she became mine will post on Saturday.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> My birthday cabat made her debut. Here she is hanging out at the Westin Verasa in beautiful Napa Valley. The official reveal and the fun enabling story of how she became mine will post on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888315



Can’t wait![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

PleasantBagaholic said:


> This beautiful piece is from 15 Pre fall





Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you ! Two years ago - I think though can’t really recall - poor memory -LOL



Thank you... makes sense... I got Atlantic from 2015 collection, this is a gorgeous variance of Atlantic...


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> My birthday cabat made her debut. Here she is hanging out at the Westin Verasa in beautiful Napa Valley. The official reveal and the fun enabling story of how she became mine will post on Saturday



Congrats!!! So beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> My birthday cabat made her debut. Here she is hanging out at the Westin Verasa in beautiful Napa Valley. The official reveal and the fun enabling story of how she became mine will post on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888315


Stunning!


----------



## Phiomega

My most travelled BV: the Atlantic Bella... the leather is so soft by now, can’t wait for all my other BV to soften like this one!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3889166
> 
> My most travelled BV: the Atlantic Bella... the leather is so soft by now, can’t wait for all my other BV to soften like this one!


She is such a great colour!!!


----------



## pree

I used my samorga speedy 30 organizer with my tote today


----------



## Phiomega

pree said:


> I used my samorga speedy 30 organizer with my tote today



Lovely light blue... also like the special ‘splashes’!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Lovely light blue... also like the special ‘splashes’!



+1


----------



## Bagcoolie

Meeting an overseas friend for breakfast with single compartment pillow in Argento


----------



## sonyamorris

Today is a good day because I’m carrying my new-to-me (and also first-to-me) Bottega Veneta in Pepe (thanks Ksuromax for identifying this color)!
I like so much how elegant is this bag and how its leather is sleek and beautiful notwithstanding it’s 10 years old!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Today is a good day because I’m carrying my new-to-me (and also first-to-me) Bottega Veneta in Pepe (thanks Ksuromax for identifying this color)!
> I like so much how elegant is this bag and how its leather is sleek and beautiful notwithstanding it’s 10 years old!


 you're most welcome! 
You wear it well!


----------



## ksuromax

pree said:


> View attachment 3889287
> 
> View attachment 3889288
> 
> 
> I used my samorga speedy 30 organizer with my tote today


Such a great size and colour!!  



Bagcoolie said:


> Meeting an overseas friend for breakfast with single compartment pillow in Argento


Looking lovely!!


----------



## GoStanford

sonyamorris said:


> I like so much how elegant is this bag and how its leather is sleek and beautiful notwithstanding it’s 10 years old!



In addition to the handbag being elegant, I think your personal style is great - I'm a fan of windowpane checks like the ones you are wearing, and your green sweater is perfect for the fall.  Great look!


----------



## ksuromax

Baseball hobo, changed the colour in the last minute, opted for red to match my H scarf  
Moon Ardoise sneakers as well...


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Baseball hobo, changed the colour in the last minute, opted for red to match my H scarf
> Moon Ardoise sneakers as well...



That red! [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That red! [emoji173]️


yes


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta! Handle is still stiff, but the body start to slouch a bit... I need to take her out more often...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3890914
> 
> Camel Veneta! Handle is still stiff, but the body start to slouch a bit... I need to take her out more often...


She is a beau!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Such a great size and colour!!
> 
> 
> Looking lovely!!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cervo loop....still.  Back to my lazy ways......


----------



## Mousse

Matte and Shine cabat! I love her. Taking her on a day trip to LA on Thursday.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> She is a beau!!



Thank you! Indeed she is a beau... love her neutral warm tone...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Baseball hobo, changed the colour in the last minute, opted for red to match my H scarf
> Moon Ardoise sneakers as well...



Love the red in slouchy cervo! And yes it is a great match with your scarf...


----------



## chiisaibunny

Argento medium veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Love the red in slouchy cervo! And yes it is a great match with your scarf...


Actually, not so perfect, they turned out to be slightly different reds, but i had no time to swap again, i think, orange-y Vesuvio would suite it better


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Actually, not so perfect, they turned out to be slightly different reds, but i had no time to swap again, i think, orange-y Vesuvio would suite it better


How lovely to have so many choices!


----------



## ksuromax

And finally Absynthe!


----------



## H’sKisses

Swapped purses for the week and Ebano Veneta came out to play! [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> And finally Absynthe!


One of my fave colours


----------



## sonyamorris

GoStanford said:


> In addition to the handbag being elegant, I think your personal style is great - I'm a fan of windowpane checks like the ones you are wearing, and your green sweater is perfect for the fall.  Great look!


Thank you! In autumn I am attracted by the colors of the forest, and in Rome they merge with the colors of the city and its nature. This green is just the color of beautiful roman pines! I like to think about it.


----------



## Phiomega

This bag is just so easy to wear...


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat
(with gray sweater, gray jacket and gray hair.).


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3891862
> 
> 
> This bag is just so easy to wear...


+1
I’m now addicted to the cervo loop.....carried one all last week.....


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> (with gray sweater, gray jacket and gray hair.).



Barolo and gray are made for each other! [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> (with gray sweater, gray jacket and gray hair.).
> View attachment 3891887



I think this is one of the most beautiful cabats. Barolo wears it so well (as do you!)


----------



## sngsk

One of my first BVs- New Pyramid in Moro.

Love how smooshy it has become and how after more than 9 years it is still in such good condition. [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> (with gray sweater, gray jacket and gray hair.).
> View attachment 3891887


Stunner!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3891862
> 
> 
> This bag is just so easy to wear...


That's what i say about 2 of mine - easy to wear!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> One of my first BVs- New Pyramid in Moro.
> 
> Love how smooshy it has become and how after more than 9 years it is still in such good condition. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3892174


Look at this puddle of melted chocolate!!


----------



## Phiomega

Still with this lovely soft hobo...



You can see my LC iPad case and TB leopard print flats at the background...
Perfect match!


----------



## tenKrat

Another Cervo Loop in today’s lineup, mine in Desert Rose.


----------



## 24601

First outing with Moss Olimpia


----------



## Mousse

Matte & Shine cabat on the way from SJC to LAX.


----------



## sngsk

My first pillow making her debut [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> My first pillow making her debut [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3893898


jaw-dropping duo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Matte & Shine cabat on the way from SJC to LAX.
> View attachment 3893895


words fail for this beauty!


----------



## diane278

Surprise, surprise.  It’s a Cervo loop.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Surprise, surprise.  It’s a Cervo loop.
> View attachment 3894278


Belle & Belle!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With Bella in sand. The goatskin is developing a lovely subtle sheen


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> My first pillow making her debut [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3893898



Lovely combo!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

24601 said:


> First outing with Moss Olimpia
> View attachment 3893722



Gold chain with the moss is a great pair!  Beautiful.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Gold chain with the moss is a great pair!  Beautiful.


+1


----------



## Phiomega

So many stunning pics!!!



sngsk said:


> My first pillow making her debut [emoji4]



Looking really great together! Perfect color tone match!



diane278 said:


> Surprise, surprise.  It’s a Cervo loop.



Ooh I also love the sweater.... made me wish we have winter here!



Bagcoolie said:


> With Bella in sand. The goatskin is developing a lovely subtle sheen



Love the all neutral tone on the bag, outfit and shoes.... charming!


----------



## GoStanford

I got to carry the biggest BV shopping bag I've ever had the pleasure of holding...contents will be shown most likely after the holidays, as this was an early Christmas present but stays in the box for now.  Can we just say...a rolling stone gathers no moss, but today I got to gather some Moss?

Thank you to everybody making this such a friendly forum!


----------



## GoStanford

OK...I just couldn't wait!  I think I am twins on this with somebody here, right?  I was downtown and decided to pop into the BV store with a specific small item in mind (a stocking stuffer still in its box, for now).  I was commenting on the chain totes and how pretty they are in the beige and pink colors that were on display, and mentioned I like darker colors.  Turned out there was one Moss left in the store...and here it is.  Yes, the chains make it weighty, but they also add stability when putting it on my shoulder.  And I can totally see how the straps could turn and the T-bar at the end of the chain could slide out...but it still spoke to me.  I hope to update all of you on how I enjoy carrying it!


----------



## diane278

Beautiful!  It’s a great versatile green....


----------



## LouiseCPH

GoStanford said:


> OK...I just couldn't wait!  I think I am twins on this with somebody here, right?  I was downtown and decided to pop into the BV store with a specific small item in mind (a stocking stuffer still in its box, for now).  I was commenting on the chain totes and how pretty they are in the beige and pink colors that were on display, and mentioned I like darker colors.  Turned out there was one Moss left in the store...and here it is.  Yes, the chains make it weighty, but they also add stability when putting it on my shoulder.  And I can totally see how the straps could turn and the T-bar at the end of the chain could slide out...but it still spoke to me.  I hope to update all of you on how I enjoy carrying it!
> 
> View attachment 3894781
> View attachment 3894782



Lovely bag [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Lovely bag [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





diane278 said:


> Beautiful!  It’s a great versatile green....



Thanks!  I'm enjoying carrying it today.  It's definitely heavier than an all-nappa bag, but it also is much easier for me to carry on my shoulder.  And I'm enjoying using it as part of my daily routine rather than only for special occasions.  It got put into a gym locker, placed on a table, and hung from a hook and back of a chair today.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  I'm enjoying carrying it today.  It's definitely heavier than an all-nappa bag, but it also is much easier for me to carry on my shoulder.  And I'm enjoying using it as part of my daily routine rather than only for special occasions.  It got put into a gym locker, placed on a table, and hung from a hook and back of a chair today.



So nice to hear that you’re enjoying your new bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

GoStanford said:


> OK...I just couldn't wait!  I think I am twins on this with somebody here, right?  I was downtown and decided to pop into the BV store with a specific small item in mind (a stocking stuffer still in its box, for now).  I was commenting on the chain totes and how pretty they are in the beige and pink colors that were on display, and mentioned I like darker colors.  Turned out there was one Moss left in the store...and here it is.  Yes, the chains make it weighty, but they also add stability when putting it on my shoulder.  And I can totally see how the straps could turn and the T-bar at the end of the chain could slide out...but it still spoke to me.  I hope to update all of you on how I enjoy carrying it!
> 
> View attachment 3894781
> View attachment 3894782



I’m glad you couldn’t wait!  It’s stunning. Merry Christmas [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

GoStanford said:


> OK...I just couldn't wait!  I think I am twins on this with somebody here, right?  I was downtown and decided to pop into the BV store with a specific small item in mind (a stocking stuffer still in its box, for now).  I was commenting on the chain totes and how pretty they are in the beige and pink colors that were on display, and mentioned I like darker colors.  Turned out there was one Moss left in the store...and here it is.  Yes, the chains make it weighty, but they also add stability when putting it on my shoulder.  And I can totally see how the straps could turn and the T-bar at the end of the chain could slide out...but it still spoke to me.  I hope to update all of you on how I enjoy carrying it!



This is one of the best style for formal occasion but still feel ‘very BV’ for me... it has a vast surface of intrecciato to display the beautiful color and leather, but the dark chain gives it a formal tone. The strap works well for me - yes the T bar sometimes slide but who cares. I also sometimes fold over the chain to make them handheld tote length - works very well.

And Moss.... I am so bias, I love Moss... it is such a great deep green color. Great that you get it during the Christmas season... 

Congrats!


----------



## anniebhu

Nero campana to run errands and drop off my parents at the airport


----------



## Bagcoolie

Doing a bit of Christmas shopping with large metallic Rete


----------



## Phiomega

Irish green is out for Weekend McD lunch...


Perfect for black polo, white shorts and sneakers!


----------



## tenKrat

Bagcoolie said:


> Doing a bit of Christmas shopping with large metallic Rete


Beautiful!  I love BV metallic gold.


----------



## Bagcoolie

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful!  I love BV metallic gold.


Thank you , I love BV metallics too


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> Nero campana to run errands and drop off my parents at the airport


Great look, love your scarf!


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  I'm enjoying carrying it today.  It's definitely heavier than an all-nappa bag, but it also is much easier for me to carry on my shoulder.  And I'm enjoying using it as part of my daily routine rather than only for special occasions.  It got put into a gym locker, placed on a table, and hung from a hook and back of a chair today.



What a find! Is this the larger size?  It’s just beautiful!


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> So nice to hear that you’re enjoying your new bag.





Buckeyemommy said:


> I’m glad you couldn’t wait!  It’s stunning. Merry Christmas





Phiomega said:


> And Moss.... I am so bias, I love Moss... it is such a great deep green color. Great that you get it during the Christmas season...
> 
> Congrats!





grietje said:


> What a find! Is this the larger size?  It’s just beautiful!



Thank you all!  (And sorry if I forgot anybody - still getting used to multi-quote.)  Indeed it is the larger size, and it carries everything I need for a day out running errands.  It has a couple of drop pockets on one side, the center zipped compartment, and another zipped compartment on the other side, plus the two main open compartments, so plenty of space to get organized.  It'll be interesting to see how it functions as it gets softer.  I looked into purse inserts on Etsy, but right now I don't need them.  

I wonder if Moss is getting phased out or maybe going to the outlets, because the SA mentioned that if this particular tote didn't sell this week, it would be going back to the company this weekend.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> I wonder if Moss is getting phased out or maybe going to the outlets, because the SA mentioned that if this particular tote didn't sell this week, it would be going back to the company this weekend.



Moss has been very popular and I was surprised it was included in the sale. There were few pieces of the color left.  You got really lucky.  It’s such a nice bag (I have the smaller version in China Red) and in this green, it’s a winner!


----------



## grietje

In Seattle for the weekend with Nero Cabat and Pacific Pillow.


----------



## peachieD

Carrying my knot today! [emoji7]


----------



## princessteri

pbkey said:


> Finally a date with mini PO



Love that little Lesportsac hiding out in there


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> OK...I just couldn't wait!  I think I am twins on this with somebody here, right?  I was downtown and decided to pop into the BV store with a specific small item in mind (a stocking stuffer still in its box, for now).  I was commenting on the chain totes and how pretty they are in the beige and pink colors that were on display, and mentioned I like darker colors.  Turned out there was one Moss left in the store...and here it is.  Yes, the chains make it weighty, but they also add stability when putting it on my shoulder.  And I can totally see how the straps could turn and the T-bar at the end of the chain could slide out...but it still spoke to me.  I hope to update all of you on how I enjoy carrying it!
> 
> View attachment 3894781
> View attachment 3894782


Great score!!  congrats and enjoy!! 


anniebhu said:


> Nero campana to run errands and drop off my parents at the airport


Love your whole look!  


Bagcoolie said:


> Doing a bit of Christmas shopping with large metallic Rete


so festive and cheerful!!!


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> Doing a bit of Christmas shopping with large metallic Rete


That's such a gorgeous colour! Perfect for the festive season!


Phiomega said:


> Irish green is out for Weekend McD lunch...
> View attachment 3895909
> 
> Perfect for black polo, white shorts and sneakers!


Love that pop of green [emoji173]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Heading to the public library in a bus with Argento pillow and a well worn BV cardholder.


----------



## tenKrat

Mist nero Veneta


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> Mist nero Veneta
> View attachment 3897245


So casual chic. Love those bracelets too!


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO


----------



## tenKrat

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3897843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini PO


I die every time you post this beauty.


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote for today! This bag just functions very well for me... The size of the compartments are just perfect, and I love how the middle one easily opens for my mobile phone and ID card...


----------



## grietje

Flying home in this morning with the Nero Cabat.  Pacific pillow is resting inside.


----------



## 24601

Metallic denim gross grain pillow


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3897843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini PO


You should warn people - Drool causing post!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3897969
> 
> Red China chain tote for today! This bag just functions very well for me... The size of the compartments are just perfect, and I love how the middle one easily opens for my mobile phone and ID card...


----------



## ksuromax

24601 said:


> Metallic denim gross grain pillow
> View attachment 3898008


She is such a beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock hobo was keeping me company on my busy day


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo and cravatteria zip wallet.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3897969
> 
> Red China chain tote for today! This bag just functions very well for me... The size of the compartments are just perfect, and I love how the middle one easily opens for my mobile phone and ID card...



Very nice! You are giving me ideas....[emoji4]


----------



## GoStanford

Out running errands with the Moss Green chain tote.  Totally enjoying this bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Boston bag in dark grey


----------



## pbkey

Lots of beauties today!!!


----------



## diane278

Barolo cervo loop.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


>



Thanks!



LouiseCPH said:


> Very nice! You are giving me ideas....[emoji4]



Happy to share [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Peacock hobo was keeping me company on my busy day



Love how the peacock and the dress goes together [emoji173]️


----------



## magdalinka

The moss and China red bags are killing me. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## diane278

Barolo cervo loop.


----------



## Viaggiare

My new Cervo Loop in Barolo...we must be twins!


----------



## muchstuff

My fervent wish on this thread is that everyone posts a pic of the bag they're carrying today...


----------



## pbkey

muchstuff said:


> My fervent wish on this thread is that everyone posts a pic of the bag they're carrying today...


+10000000000


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bag situation for the past two weeks. Just realised my water bottle is suggesting that Monalisa Campana should be in this picture too.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag situation for the past two weeks. Just realised my water bottle is suggesting that Monalisa Campana should be in this picture too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898881


Is that supposed to be canard???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Is that supposed to be canard???


Yes, it is. My camera depicted it to be a light blue instead. [emoji28]


----------



## pbkey

Switching from eclipse Montaigne to ferro sloane.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag situation for the past two weeks. Just realised my water bottle is suggesting that Monalisa Campana should be in this picture too.



Lovely brights!!!! Great to see them again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Lovely brights!!!! Great to see them again!


Thank you! I raced through the threads today, trying to catch up on everyone's lovely bags. 



pbkey said:


> Switching from eclipse Montaigne to ferro sloane.



Beauties! [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

The darkness is getting to me this time of year, but a white coat and a slouchy BV-bag brightens my day a little.....


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> The darkness is getting to me this time of year, but a white coat and a slouchy BV-bag brightens my day a little.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899179


   
White coat is simply stunning!!


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> The darkness is getting to me this time of year, but a white coat and a slouchy BV-bag brightens my day a little.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899179


That’s awesome that you wear a white coat!


----------



## grietje

You know how you don't use a bag for a while and then bring it out and realize what a gem it is?
That's me and the Nero Cabat.  It's just so easy and so classic.  I'm wearing it with black pants, a grey sweater and black coat today.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> My fervent wish on this thread is that everyone posts a pic of the bag they're carrying today...



Peltro cabat
My original idea was to create a TPF Christmas photo with BV bags.  They didn’t fit on the sleigh so I slammed some empty BV boxes there instead. Then I saw Muchstuff’s post and figured it would work here.  Red ribbons would have looked nice, but I’m way too lazy.....


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat...BV boxes


That's an amazing photo!
I'm impressed you've kept all these boxes, knowing your distaste for too much stuff.
I don't keep mine.  Then again, I usually ask for no box.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> That's an amazing photo!
> I'm impressed you've kept all these boxes, knowing your distaste for too much stuff.
> I don't keep mine.  Then again, I usually ask for no box.



I use some to store stuff in: scarves; Christmas ornaments, etc.  I had put them over the top shelf of my closets where I don’t usually see them (until this).  Definitely need to do some tossing.  The small boxes were hidden in the big boxes. It would be worse if I had purchased my cabats new.....those boxes must be huge.  I have recycled some for gift wrapping ....my siblings have no idea what BV is, although I do block out the lettering before wrapping. 

I had a much more elaborate vision in mind, but I lost concentration like I do so often these days....oh, well.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> My original idea was to create a TPF Christmas photo with BV bags.  They didn’t fit on the sleigh so I slammed some empty BV boxes there instead. Then I saw Muchstuff’s post and figured it would work here.  Red ribbons would have looked nice, but I’m way too lazy.....
> View attachment 3899301


Fantastic picture, Diane!!!  
I just feel the spirit!!!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I use some to store stuff in: scarves; Christmas ornaments, etc.  I had put them over the top shelf of my closets where I don’t usually see them (until this).  Definitely need to do some tossing.  The small boxes were hidden in the big boxes. It would be worse if I had purchased my cabats new.....those boxes must be huge.  I have recycled some for gift wrapping ....my siblings have no idea what BV is, although I do block out the lettering before wrapping.
> 
> I had a much more elaborate vision in mind, but I lost concentration like I do so often these days....oh, well.



Cabat boxes are humongous. I have two and use them to store my other BV boxes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> The darkness is getting to me this time of year



You look lovely in your white coat, definitely refreshing in this time of the year.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat



It looks almost like Santa is in the midst of delivering Christmas presents, and how nice they are all BV. [emoji1] Very nice photo! [emoji106]


----------



## septembersiren

Now this looks like a merry Christmas


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks almost like Santa is in the midst of delivering Christmas presents, and how nice they are all BV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice photo!





ksuromax said:


> Fantastic picture, Diane!!!
> I just feel the spirit!!!


Thank you.  I had no idea I had this many boxes.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Thank you.  I had no idea I had this many boxes.....


I know, i disposed a few of mine, but still keep the small ones and all the shoes are in their boxes as well. 
Still quite a lot


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> all the shoes are in their boxes as well:



Same here. I am thinking of discarding the boxes so that I can easily see them and reach out for them.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Same here. I am thinking of discarding the boxes so that I can easily see them and reach out for them.


I fear storing open may damage them, without a box intrecciato will be picking up dust easily, or get scratched
I have the boxes with the paper tag put to the front, so i know which pair is where, but yes, it's a bit of a hassle to get them out of the box, tissue paper, pack back the other pair...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it's a bit of a hassle to get them out of the box, tissue paper, pack back the other pair.



Exactly. All my shoes are in boxes and everytime I change out of shoes, I go through the same hassle.

I am not sure whether the intrecciato pairs come with a separate drawstring bag? For purpose of travelling? Will storing them in the drawstring bag protect them from dust and enable easy retrieval? The tag can be attached to the drawstrings to aid identification.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Exactly. All my shoes are in boxes and everytime I change out of shoes, I go through the same hassle.
> 
> I am not sure whether the intrecciato pairs come with a separate drawstring bag? For purpose of travelling? Will storing them in the drawstring bag protect them from dust and enable easy retrieval? The tag can be attached to the drawstrings to aid identification.


All my shoes come with own dust bags, one per each shoe, but this way will be more complicated for me, to be honest
I have figured out how to live with the boxes, i'll stick to it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I have figured out how to live with the boxes, i'll stick to it.



That's great! The boxes are impeding retrieval for me. Going to try the "no-box" route soon.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat
> My original idea was to create a TPF Christmas photo with BV bags.  They didn’t fit on the sleigh so I slammed some empty BV boxes there instead. Then I saw Muchstuff’s post and figured it would work here.  Red ribbons would have looked nice, but I’m way too lazy.....
> View attachment 3899301


Great Christmas photo and killer bag, thank you!


----------



## diane278

Most of my shoes are in boxes. The boxes are labeled. If I am wearing a particular pair several times a week they sit on the closet during that time.  All my BV shoes come with dust bags, but I only use them when I travel.


----------



## diane278

These are shoe boxes with fronts that drop open. They make both men’s and women’s sizes. Someday I’d like to do this......if I ever have the space. 
I tried to reduce this photo on my iPad but couldn’t figure it out.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> These are shoe boxes with fronts that drop open. They make both men’s and women’s sizes. Someday I’d like to do this......if I ever have the space.
> I tried to reduce this photo on my iPad but couldn’t figure it out.
> View attachment 3899835



Omg I want this set up for my shoes!


----------



## pbkey

Steel medium cervo loop debut!


----------



## ksuromax

Elephat hobo is out for a spin 
My very first hobo, my fire starter


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Elephat hobo is out for a spin
> My very first hobo, my fire starter


Actually your elephant hobo is what got me so keen to get a bag in similar Color (steel)


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Actually your elephant hobo is what got me so keen to get a bag in similar Color (steel)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> If I am wearing a particular pair several times a week they sit on the closet during that time.



I am doing this currently. The boxes sit in my shoe cabinet, all labeled and the shoes are placed alongside their box if I intend to interchange them for a few days. 



diane278 said:


> These are shoe boxes with fronts that drop open.



This is awesome and what I wanted to achieve by omitting the boxes. So much easier to see everything. 



pbkey said:


> Steel medium cervo loop debut!



Yay! Steel is finally yours. It is such a pretty neutral. [emoji7] 




ksuromax said:


> Elephat hobo. My very first hobo



That special first. [emoji6] I like Elephant's very unique hue.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Large Veneta for office today.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Large Veneta for office today.


Breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!!!


+1


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!!!


Thank you very much


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> +1


Thanks a lot too


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> White coat is simply stunning!!





tenKrat said:


> That’s awesome that you wear a white coat!





frenziedhandbag said:


> You look lovely in your white coat, definitely refreshing in this time of the year.



Thank you [emoji4]

The white coat need to go to the dry cleaner quite often, but I think it is worth it...


----------



## LouiseCPH

And a little something new (to me) - plus elves......

(I will be back with modshots when I have actually worn it!)


----------



## LouiseCPH

One more to show it better [emoji51]


----------



## Phiomega

Moss bella at the office... with a little reindeer charm for Xmas feel...


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Large Veneta for office today.



Jaw dropped. Stunning!


----------



## sonyamorris

My newly arrived Cervo Hobo in the beautiful ancient palace where I'm singing today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> One more to show it better



I like the subtlety of this treatment. Congrats on scoring a very functional piece! 



Phiomega said:


> Moss bella at the office..



Picture perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3901389
> 
> Moss bella at the office... with a little reindeer charm for Xmas feel...


Love this bag  I think this is going to be a bag that got away for me


----------



## sngsk

Been carrying my steel/fume sunshine nodini/pillow everyday the past week. [emoji173]  

Absolutely in love with the style and wondering what took me so long to get one.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Jaw dropped. Stunning!


Thanks very much it is one of my fave among the old style Venetas


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> One more to show it better [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901150


Absolutely stunning!!! Love all about it!! 


sonyamorris said:


> My newly arrived Cervo Hobo in the beautiful ancient palace where I'm singing today!


I can look at her forever! This is one of the most beautiful and functional bags, imho, BV made recently! My true love - hobo, in my most fave colour - Barolo!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Been carrying my steel/fume sunshine nodini/pillow everyday the past week. [emoji173]
> 
> Absolutely in love with the style and wondering what took me so long to get one.
> 
> View attachment 3901662


Can't wait till i can get mine! Love your colourway, awsome neutral!!!


----------



## anniebhu

Denim cervo


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> Denim cervo


Love your look and I want that bag


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> Denim cervo


she is so yummy!!!!  perfect blue indeed!


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> Love your look and I want that bag




Thanks....my other loves are MaxMara & iBlues coats and scarves


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> My newly arrived Cervo Hobo in the beautiful ancient palace where I'm singing today!


Loving the bag.....(and the tapestry.....)


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picture perfect! [emoji7]





pbkey said:


> Love this bag  I think this is going to be a bag that got away for me



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Double dose of Venetas! Both me and my close friend at work carried our Venetas... hers is the lovely belly Veneta in this beautiful red brick (anyone knows the color?), and mine is camel. Hers is the one that introduced me to BV many years back before I am able to afford one...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Denim cervo


I like how Denim cervo ties the whole look together. 



Phiomega said:


> Double dose of Venetas!.



It is so nice to have a close friend with shared interests. 




sngsk said:


> steel/fume sunshine nodini/pillow]



Never too late. Your pillow is so unique with the treatment, despite being a neutral. Great choice!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3902041
> 
> 
> Double dose of Venetas! Both me and my close friend at work carried our Venetas... hers is the lovely belly Veneta in this beautiful red brick (anyone knows the color?), and mine is camel. Hers is the one that introduced me to BV many years back before I am able to afford one...


what does the tag say? 
could be Brique, as well as could be Rust


----------



## magdalinka

Out and about with my Disco


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> View attachment 3902144


Diane, your B-baby is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Diane, your B-baby is sooo beautiful!!!


Thank you! She’s getting really soft.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Love your look and I want that bag



+1


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Denim cervo



Very very nice... I continue to wish we have winter here... I love your coat and scarf combination!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Barolo cabat
> View attachment 3902144



THAT color!!!!! What a lovely shade of color... and how it ‘shines’ under the sun is so amazing!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> THAT color!!!!! What a lovely shade of color... and how it ‘shines’ under the sun is so amazing!


I love her more each time I take her out.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With large Campana in Watteau for afternoon coffee


----------



## ksuromax

Elephant hobo still with me.... with a BV shawl


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> what does the tag say?
> could be Brique, as well as could be Rust



Will ask her... I did not think of checking the tag... IRL it is a bit close to toscana...



frenziedhandbag said:


> It is so nice to have a close friend with shared interests.



Yes - she fully understand my obsession with BV; and we have a number of things we both owned without being planned... TB shoe, GC Watch, Banana Republic belt, Tiffany necklace amongst others...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My 50th anniversary bag out for first time. Brunch with high school friend [emoji16].


----------



## diane278

Back to a cervo loop.....color to be determined when I get dressed.....


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> My 50th anniversary bag out for first time. Brunch with high school friend [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902982


Happy birthday!! 
Very cute bag  love the metal hoops details


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium Campana in sunburnt (one of my first BVs) keeping me company at a cafe.


----------



## H’sKisses

Loving my new-to-me Tourmaline Disco!


----------



## sngsk

Emerald knot off to a wedding.


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my chain tote for the first time today. It’s a winner! My work go-to-meetings laptop fits, yet the bag doesn’t feel like a suitcase, and I still have room for a cardigan. Further more, the color goes with a lot i my wardrobe - I’m happy [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

NLG medium convertible


----------



## sngsk

Tea rame cabat. Birthday gift from DH several years ago [emoji173]


----------



## catsinthebag

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my chain tote for the first time today. It’s a winner! My work go-to-meetings laptop fits, yet the bag doesn’t feel like a suitcase, and I still have room for a cardigan. Further more, the color goes with a lot i my wardrobe - I’m happy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904876



So funny — I wore my chain tote for the first time today as well! I feel the same — it has great capacity without feeling huge. Yours is lovely — what color is it?


----------



## catsinthebag

My new chain tote relaxing after the first day out.


----------



## LouiseCPH

catsinthebag said:


> So funny — I wore my chain tote for the first time today as well! I feel the same — it has great capacity without feeling huge. Yours is lovely — what color is it?



Mine is camel. I must admit I do not know the BV-name of the color [emoji17], but maybe somebody else can help? [emoji51]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Oh, and here it is again for color identification purposes....


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat.


----------



## grietje

Wearing and carrying my BV Carmel haul!


----------



## kacie225

grietje said:


> Wearing and carrying my BV Carmel haul!


Very nice. Love the necklace!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Wearing and carrying my BV Carmel haul!



Love it ALL!  I’ve worn my necklace a couple times already. It’s so easy to wear and lighter than I expected.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Wearing and carrying my BV Carmel haul!



Everything so beautiful!!! I like the quiet elegance of the pieces!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

@grietje we are bag twin today.... 


Got a froggie charm from Coach... really love the quirkiness and the functionality of this charm - I used it to carry my hands free and keys... and it looks really great with Nero cervo!


----------



## tenKrat

My new bag, Barolo baseball cervo


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Wearing and carrying my BV Carmel haul!


great haul!!  LOOOVE the necklace


----------



## grietje

I have orals for a project so the big girl bag, Rizzo, has  to come out.


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> My new bag, Barolo baseball cervo



Very very nice! Looks very nice on you... make me tempted!


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry second picture... was bored waiting for a delayed plane... I love how she drapes around the handle of my trolley bag...


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cervo loop.  It’s her turn.....I’m trying to be fair and give them all their turns.....


----------



## diane278

Peltro cabat. My best shopping bag. Worn with a new coordinating scarf. Thanks, friend.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat. My best shopping bag. Worn with a new coordinating scarf. Thanks, friend.
> View attachment 3908452



Your gray combos look “mahvelous” darling!


----------



## Mousse

Matte & Shine Nero cabat with canard and Argento innards. I so love this bag.


----------



## pbkey

Switching from steel new medium loop to Atlantic cervo hobo for casual weekend


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3908783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switching from steel new medium loop to Atlantic cervo hobo for casual weekend



Overdose of buttery leather.... nothing beats cervo softness!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Peltro cabat. My best shopping bag. Worn with a new coordinating scarf. Thanks, friend.



Lovely gray/silver combo!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3908783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switching from steel new medium loop to Atlantic cervo hobo for casual weekend


Atlantic in cervo is dreeeaaamyy!!!!


----------



## Aslamkhan

Scala Pyramid


----------



## LLANeedle

Aslamkhan said:


> Scala Pyramid


I have that bag too!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

China red disco for this Saturday filled with holiday activities


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cervo loop.


----------



## ksuromax

ho! ho! ho!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> ho! ho! ho!


 I need to break out my red pillow....


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> China red disco for this Saturday filled with holiday activities



Disco in China Red is so season appropriate! I saw this IRL last week and she is so beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> ho! ho! ho!



The nails!!! Really lovely ksuromax!


----------



## Elizabel

Out and about with my large Veneta...
	

		
			
		

		
	




E x


----------



## grietje

Joining Buckeye with a red disco to go out tonight


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Elizabel said:


> Out and about with my large Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909463
> 
> 
> E x



Love that blue!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I need to break out my red pillow....


I had to lug a lot of stuff, thus opted for Cabat, otherwise i'd be wearing my red Pillow, too!! 
Saw a few of them in the wild yesterday!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> The nails!!! Really lovely ksuromax!


Thank you, i did them all by myself!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Joining Buckeye with a red disco to go out tonight


What is this "going out"?


----------



## Phiomega

Elizabel said:


> Out and about with my large Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909463
> 
> 
> E x



The blue is really lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic bella out today... with Simon the Snowman!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, i did them all by myself!



Jaw dropped.... so talented! [emoji33][emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## ksuromax

Elizabel said:


> Out and about with my large Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909463
> 
> 
> E x


Gorgeous!!!  


Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3909619
> 
> 
> Atlantic bella out today... with Simon the Snowman!


Gorgeous-2!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Jaw dropped.... so talented! [emoji33][emoji106][emoji122]


thank you


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3909619
> 
> 
> Atlantic bella out today... with Simon the Snowman!


Simon is so cute!!!


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO taking a break - no flash


----------



## ksuromax

cervo hobo


----------



## magdalinka

ksuromax said:


> cervo hobo



Love the color of this one


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote in the Xmas spirit... unfortunately did not have a chance to take pic as this is really a crazy day!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> cervo hobo



Love the Christmas spirit and the red cervo hobo of course!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Love the Christmas spirit and the red cervo hobo of course!


 thank you, Dear!


----------



## grietje

Back to the Nero Cervo Loop.  I'm wearing a grey dress today but it's got a casual vibe to it so the bag works--or I'm making it work because I want to use it again.


----------



## KY bag lady

Carrying my new medium Steel Cervo Loop all this week and next and loving it. This is my first Cervo but not the last. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still!  Love how chic I feel carrying this.


----------



## ksuromax

new red cervo hobo again


----------



## J.T.

Buckeyemommy said:


> Still!  Love how chic I feel carrying this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910961



Stunning bag!


----------



## pbkey

KY bag lady said:


> Carrying my new medium Steel Cervo Loop all this week and next and loving it. This is my first Cervo but not the last.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


Bag twins!


----------



## grietje

KY bag lady said:


> Carrying my new medium Steel Cervo Loop all this week and next and loving it. This is my first Cervo but not the last.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!



You got it!!!  Well done!  Pictures don’t do this bag justice. The combination of the style and color is fantastic. It is a flat out winner in Steel.


----------



## diane278

Barolo cervo loop. It’s already loaded and ready to go.....


----------



## Mousse

My favorite Nero Matte & Shine large cabat. She carries so nicely on my shoulder.


----------



## sngsk

Black/gold mini montebello today. The perfect lil day-to-night bag for xmas imho. [emoji173]


----------



## pbkey

Steel new medium cervo loop. Love how the strap and side look when carried (a bit dark in the first photo)


----------



## grietje

Our Phiomega has inspired me so tomorrow I’ll try my red chain tote for a bit of holiday cheer.


----------



## Miss World

My Bottega Veneta 1980 Lauren Hutton Clutch in Gigolo Red. Her first outting was to a work Christmas lunch. I love how Bottega Veneta is very high end but doesn’t scream ‘I’m carrying a designer bag’ in your face. Very refined and classy.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Our Phiomega has inspired me so tomorrow I’ll try my red chain tote for a bit of holiday cheer.



Yaaay!!! Today I carried my Nero cervo loop for a day with my close friend (our kids went to Kidzania and we went shopping)... and she fell in love with it! She plans to check the nearest BV soon...


----------



## diane278

Carrying my “Merry Christmas” China Red pillow.....


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Black/gold mini montebello today. The perfect lil day-to-night bag for xmas imho. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912396


it's dreeeaaamy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Carrying my “Merry Christmas” China Red pillow.....
> View attachment 3912831


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Black/gold mini montebello today. The perfect lil day-to-night bag for xmas imho. [emoji173]



Gorgeous! Look at the accessories too.... very Festive!


----------



## Phiomega

Miss World said:


> My Bottega Veneta 1980 Lauren Hutton Clutch in Gigolo Red. Her first outting was to a work Christmas lunch. I love how Bottega Veneta is very high end but doesn’t scream ‘I’m carrying a designer bag’ in your face. Very refined and classy.



Every time I see this clutch I fell for it. It is soooo BV.... refined and classy indeed. I am considering changing my meetings to lunch dates to give enough rationale to buy it [emoji38]



diane278 said:


> Carrying my “Merry Christmas” China Red pillow.....



I wish this grows in my Xmas tree.... Merry Christmas!!!!![emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## ksuromax

merry Christmas from my red Pillow, too!


----------



## Miss World

Sorry for posting my new Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch again. I haven’t felt this excited about any of my other designer purchases in a while because quality and luxury was lacking, but this clutch is amazing. Worn with a little Reindeer necklace I was gifted for Christmas. I’m so smitten.


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> merry Christmas from my red Pillow, too!


Omg so cute. Merry Christmas


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Omg so cute. Merry Christmas


thank you!!! 
and thank you for the 'Likes'


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Sorry for posting my new Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch again. I haven’t felt this excited about any of my other designer purchases in a while because quality and luxury was lacking, but this clutch is amazing. Worn with a little Reindeer necklace I was gifted for Christmas. I’m so smitten.


oh, dear! I can feel the love thru the photo!!! you're hugging it so gently!


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> thank you!!!
> and thank you for the 'Likes'


Hehe I’m going through this whole thread, 100s of pages of it and lots of your amazing posts. Getting some inspiration for my next BV purchase


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Hehe I’m going through this whole thread, 100s of pages of it and lots of your amazing posts. Getting some inspiration for my next BV purchase


do you already know what model it's gonna be??


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> do you already know what model it's gonna be??


Veneta, Sloane, Pillow/Nodini and Olimpia all look like potentials. But all are so beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Veneta, Sloane, Pillow/Nodini and Olimpia all look like potentials. But all are so beautiful.


and so different!  hard to choose from! 
good luck deciding!


----------



## pbkey

Miss World said:


> My Bottega Veneta 1980 Lauren Hutton Clutch in Gigolo Red. Her first outting was to a work Christmas lunch. I love how Bottega Veneta is very high end but doesn’t scream ‘I’m carrying a designer bag’ in your face. Very refined and classy.


I


ksuromax said:


> merry Christmas from my red Pillow, too!


this looks amazing  I love how You hve accessories the pillow


----------



## pbkey

Miss World said:


> Sorry for posting my new Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch again. I haven’t felt this excited about any of my other designer purchases in a while because quality and luxury was lacking, but this clutch is amazing. Worn with a little Reindeer necklace I was gifted for Christmas. I’m so smitten.


This clutch is indeed amazing and u look great with it  I have been tempted by this clutch for the longest time but unfortunately it does not fit my lifestyle so I live through others


----------



## diane278

Miss World said:


> Sorry for posting my new Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch again. I haven’t felt this excited about any of my other designer purchases in a while because quality and luxury was lacking, but this clutch is amazing. Worn with a little Reindeer necklace I was gifted for Christmas. I’m so smitten.



Seeing your photo makes me realize I need to get mine out again.......


----------



## H’sKisses

Miss World said:


> Veneta, Sloane, Pillow/Nodini and Olimpia all look like potentials. But all are so beautiful.



I say go for ALL! [emoji13]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> merry Christmas from my red Pillow, too!



Wowza!!!! Now this one is my preferred Xmas decoration.... [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

In the mood for blue Christmas with my snowman charm.... Atlantic Campana is my 2nd oldest BV and am happy to get her out today... out for church practice and put all the heavy stuff in my backpack, so I can use her today!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Wowza!!!! Now this one is my preferred Xmas decoration.... [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3913264
> 
> In the mood for blue Christmas with my snowman charm.... Atlantic Campana is my 2nd oldest BV and am happy to get her out today... out for church practice and put all the heavy stuff in my backpack, so I can use her today!


she is a perfect blue, truly deep and rich, like winter night, just a star is missing to make it fully Christmas appropriate!


----------



## Miss World

pbkey said:


> This clutch is indeed amazing and u look great with it  I have been tempted by this clutch for the longest time but unfortunately it does not fit my lifestyle so I live through others



Thank you so much My lifestyle does not suit clutches at all, but this one might work because it’s very roomy but doesn’t feel bulky. I would love this clutch even more if it came with a removable strap, that would be perfect.  ♥️ 



diane278 said:


> Seeing your photo makes me realize I need to get mine out again.......


I love all your photos with you Lauren Clutch. Makes me more excited about my one.


Hershey'sKisses said:


> I say go for ALL! [emoji13]


Haha I wish!  I have quiet a few big Celine bags so I’d like to start of my BV collection with smaller bags. I’m trying to replace my Celine Trio so I’ll have to look at something similar in capacity from BV.


----------



## pbkey

Miss World said:


> Thank you so much My lifestyle does not suit clutches at all, but this one might work because it’s very roomy but doesn’t feel bulky. I would love this clutch even more if it came with a removable strap, that would be perfect.  ♥️
> 
> 
> I love all your photos with you Lauren Clutch. Makes me more excited about my one.
> 
> Haha I wish!  I have quiet a few big Celine bags so I’d like to start of my BV collection with smaller bags. I’m trying to replace my Celine Trio so I’ll have to look at something similar in capacity from BV.


If it comes with a strap , it will come straight home with me


----------



## pbkey

Steel new cervo loop. Hope folks don't mind the porn fest of this bag - it is such an easy bag to wear.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> merry Christmas from my red Pillow, too!



Lovely and festive!  Girl needs a little bling. [emoji173]️


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Miss World said:


> Sorry for posting my new Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch again. I haven’t felt this excited about any of my other designer purchases in a while because quality and luxury was lacking, but this clutch is amazing. Worn with a little Reindeer necklace I was gifted for Christmas. I’m so smitten.



I am so tempted by this bag. You’re killing me smalls. [emoji5]


----------



## diane278

[QUOTE="pbkey, post: 31908944, Hope folks don't mind the porn fest of this bag - [/QUOTE]

There’s no such thing as too much BV! Keep it coming!


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch.  Inspired by Miss World’s devotion to hers....


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3913264
> 
> In the mood for blue Christmas with my snowman charm.... Atlantic Campana is my 2nd oldest BV and am happy to get her out today... out for church practice and put all the heavy stuff in my backpack, so I can use her today!



Love this color!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss World said:


> Thank you so much My lifestyle does not suit clutches at all, but this one might work because it’s very roomy but doesn’t feel bulky. I would love this clutch even more if it came with a removable strap, that would be perfect.  ♥️
> 
> 
> I love all your photos with you Lauren Clutch. Makes me more excited about my one.
> 
> Haha I wish!  I have quiet a few big Celine bags so I’d like to start of my BV collection with smaller bags. I’m trying to replace my Celine Trio so I’ll have to look at something similar in capacity from BV.





pbkey said:


> If it comes with a strap , it will come straight home with me



I love this idea — I wish they would find a way to add a strap! I am so tempted by this bag, but have to keep reminding myself that I just can’t do clutches.


----------



## pbkey

Mini po


----------



## Phiomega

Husband and son wore green t-shirt for lunch outside; I did not have a green t-shirt so I carry this instead!


----------



## grietje

Not sure.  Am having brunch and seeing Star Wars with good friends.  I sneak in lo calorie popcorn for DH so a larger bag may be needed.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> she is a perfect blue, truly deep and rich, like winter night, just a star is missing to make it fully Christmas appropriate!



Yes! Need a Star charm - i love the one you use with your red China pillow!



catsinthebag said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

catsinthebag said:


> I love this idea — I wish they would find a way to add a strap! I am so tempted by this bag, but have to keep reminding myself that I just can’t do clutches.



+1.... if it had a strap option I will run for it immediately! I also can’t do clutches!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Yes! Need a Star charm - i love the one you use with your red China pillow!


 thanks 
(shhh... it's Vesuvio  )


----------



## anniebhu

Nero cesta is with me watching Star Wars


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat with the Lauren clutch tucked inside for tomorrow......


----------



## diane278

Oops


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne for Xmas - merry Xmas to everyone!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Merry Christmas to all too! Am on vacation and in hotel lobby with medium belly.


----------



## 6efox

I ended up getting an espresso pillow! Love how it goes with and practically fits everything! This is now my go to bag every weekend [emoji175]




Forgot to wish y’all a happy Christmas!! Hope you lovely people had a wonderful day with your loved ones xx


----------



## tenKrat

First outing for my large cervo Veneta in Steel.


----------



## diane278

Last day of Barolo cabat for awhile. Photo taken in NM lounge. Wish the console table was mine....


----------



## chiisaibunny

Garda (Bella) in dark Barolo.


----------



## grietje

tenKrat said:


> First outing for my large cervo Veneta in Steel.
> ]



I see that happy smile peaking out above a very pretty bag!


----------



## Mousse

Oro giallo enameled argento bracelet. ‘Christmas gift from DH. It pairs well with the 18K gold Torcello bracelet. I’ll take more stacking pix tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

it's a real parade of Beauties!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Wearing this pair of loafers today


----------



## tenKrat

grietje said:


> I see that happy smile peaking out above a very pretty bag!


LOL!  I’m happy to add her to my small cervo hobo collection (four now, and I’m grateful to have all of them).


----------



## tenKrat

Bagcoolie said:


> Wearing this pair of loafers today


I wear mainly flats, and these are lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

pbkey said:


> Eclipse Montaigne for Xmas - merry Xmas to everyone!
> View attachment 3915139


Your dress is so pretty.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> Oro giallo enameled argento bracelet. ‘Christmas gift from DH. It pairs well with the 18K gold Torcello bracelet. I’ll take more stacking pix tomorrow.
> View attachment 3916458



Love the sparkle!


----------



## diane278

Large Nero cervo loop.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Large Nero cervo loop.....
> View attachment 3916820


darn cool!


----------



## tenKrat

Barolo Baseball cervo again.  Once I wear a cervo bag, it’s hard to change into a different leather bag.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Last day of Barolo cabat for awhile. Photo taken in NM lounge. Wish the console table was mine....
> View attachment 3916247



Were you at the Stanford Shopping Center yesterday? How did I miss you? I popped in around 3:30-4:30.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Barolo Baseball cervo again.  Once I wear a cervo bag, it’s hard to change into a different leather bag.
> View attachment 3916848


freaking fabulous!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

tenKrat said:


> I wear mainly flats, and these are lovely!


Thank you !


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Were you at the Stanford Shopping Center yesterday? How did I miss you? I popped in around 3:30-4:30.



I wasn’t there yesterday.   I was on my way home. I stopped in on the 23rd when I got into town. That’s when I took the photo I posted yesterday.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline convertible for a little after Christmas shopping.


----------



## grietje

I’m in Bodega Bay with the Nero Cervo Loop. Since we hike and then lounge a lot, the bag is mostly hanging out.


----------



## pbkey

tenKrat said:


> Your dress is so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## bagpug

My new purchase. It is so beautiful.


----------



## pbkey

bagpug said:


> My new purchase. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917613


Looks really elegant in new light gray (if I got the Color correct) - congrats on such beautiful acquisition!


----------



## tenKrat

bagpug said:


> My new purchase. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917613


Yes, indeed!!!


----------



## bagpug

Thank you. The colour is called „steel“. It is a really lovely bag and smells divine. It is my first BV. Generally, I have been more into Mulberry the last few years. Also, it is by far the most expensive bag I have ever bought.


----------



## Phiomega

bagpug said:


> My new purchase. It is so beautiful.



Congrats! Lovely color and nice style... Piazza bag right? Looks like a roomy bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Finally off for vacation!!!! My Nero cervo loop and Ardoise embroidered pillow came with me.... happy to finally bring my ‘vacation bags’ for vacation!!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

bagpug said:


> My new purchase. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917613



Congrats! I’ve seen the Piazza in person and the details on this bag are extraordinary.


----------



## CoastalCouture

bagpug said:


> My new purchase. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917613



I love, love, love this bag! Swooning over here.


----------



## bagpug

I got the biggest size which is the medium. It is fairly roomy. However, not excessively generous. All my stuff fits in just about.


----------



## floodette

Just got a new (to me) veneta large in celeste, whch is one of my dream bags for years!!!

it’s sooooo pretty and the condition is still like new. i will post pic tomorrow. really cant stop petting it!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Rose gold metallic Pillow


----------



## grietje

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow
> ]



I see you’re wearing it with the shorter converted strap.  Nice look!


----------



## kacie225

Can someone direct me to how the shorter strap can be done with the pillow bag? Thanks


----------



## diane278

There are several photos posted on this forum demonstrating this, but I don’t remember what thread they’re on. Someone else  an probably give you more info.  There is also a YouTube video:


----------



## kacie225

diane278 said:


> There are several photos posted on this forum demonstrating this, but I don’t remember what thread they’re on. Someone else  an probably give you more info.  There is also a YouTube video:



Thanks, I will try that out.


----------



## grietje

floodette said:


> Just got a new (to me) veneta large in celeste, whch is one of my dream bags for years!!!
> 
> it’s sooooo pretty and the condition is still like new. i will post pic tomorrow. really cant stop petting it!!!



Celeste is a GORGEOUS blue!  Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Elizabel

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow
> View attachment 3918716
> View attachment 3918717





ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!



Argh!!!!

I need a metallic BV! 

Love both of those bags - amazing!!

E x


----------



## Phiomega

Seemed like it is ‘Pillow time’ for everyone... my Ardoise beauty is out on my vacation today.... I love how convenient Pillow is when you also carry a backpack around - it is light and it fits all the things you need to reach quickly (ie wallet, sunglasses, wet tissue, tissue, coin pouch)....


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!


You are cute, my bag twin!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!



Very nice! If Elsa from Frozen comes to life, I think this is the bag and sweater she would wear [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Very nice! If Elsa from Frozen comes to life, I think this is the bag and sweater she would wear [emoji1]


Ha! She would need to pry 'em from my hands!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!


To you too my friend!


----------



## Mousse

“Audrey” and my new oro enamel bracelet hanging out today in Monterey.


----------



## krawford

I pulled out my Ebano large Veneta today.  I love that bag.  It was my first BV and I wish they still made the original Veneta style.


----------



## muchstuff

krawford said:


> I pulled out my Ebano large Veneta today.  I love that bag.  It was my first BV and I wish they still made the original Veneta style.


How I wish for photos to accompany posts on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## ksuromax

Same Silver Pillow with charms


----------



## tenKrat

Shoulder bag in tourmaline


----------



## jburgh

Still the NLG Cervo baseball hobo!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline convertible still.


----------



## ksuromax

Finally! Officially mine!!!  
switching into it right away!


----------



## ksuromax

debuted!


----------



## krawford

muchstuff said:


> How I wish for photos to accompany posts on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> How I wish for photos to accompany posts on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Large Nero loop hanging around, waiting to go out....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> debuted!


Looks great on you!


----------



## muchstuff

krawford said:


> View attachment 3921642
> 
> Here you go


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Large Nero loop hanging around, waiting to go out....
> View attachment 3921737


Yay for pics, thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Large Nero loop hanging around, waiting to go out....
> View attachment 3921737


Is your surname Malevich by any chance?? 
It's a Black Square (Loop) in the world of Arts and Painting!


----------



## pbkey

My pudgy nero cervo backpack with my trusty tourmaline disco (not in photo)


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Finally! Officially mine!!!
> switching into it right away!



Really lovely!!!!


----------



## Miss World

Here is my brand new Bottega Veneta Baby Olimpia in Dark Barolo. I’m a big fan of deep reds and burgundy colours so this was so me. I love the vintage style aged gold chain strap. I have the Lauren 1980 clutch but it doesn’t have a strap which I was really craving. I was deciding between this Dark Barolo colour and Black. Hope I made the right decision. Next in my collection I want something in Denim colour or Cobalt Blue.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Is your surname Malevich by any chance??
> It's a Black Square (Loop) in the world of Arts and Painting!



I wish I were an artist.  But, alas, no.  Maybe in my next life!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I wish I were an artist.  But, alas, no.  Maybe in my next life!


you have very artistic eye/vision, I LOVE this quiet, clean black object against pristine white wall arrangement


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Here is my brand new Bottega Veneta Baby Olimpia in Dark Barolo. I’m a big fan of deep reds and burgundy colours so this was so me. I love the vintage style aged gold chain strap. I have the Lauren 1980 clutch but it doesn’t have a strap which I was really craving. I was deciding between this Dark Barolo colour and Black. Hope I made the right decision. Next in my collection I want something in Denim colour or Cobalt Blue.


this colour really suits the style, a perfect dressy bag!


----------



## grietje

After a week at the coast, I’m heading back to Sacramento and will go into work tomorrow.  So Nero loop actually gets carted around as I run my ‘back at home’ errands.  Dunno what I’ll use tomorrow.


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop survived a family vacation where she got drizzled by rain, got juice accidentally spilled on her (husband, not son!), and dragged around in airport.... really love how easy it is to use this bag and how low maintenance it is...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> you have very artistic eye/vision, I LOVE this quiet, clean black object against pristine white wall arrangement



@Diane I agree with ksuromax 100%!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> you have very artistic eye/vision, I LOVE this quiet, clean black object against pristine white wall arrangement





Phiomega said:


> @Diane I agree with ksuromax 100%!



Thank you.  I tend to find a place in my house to take the BV photos and then use that place over and over again.....  Plus, all my interior walls are white, so my photos all tend to have a similar background unless I lay them down on something.


----------



## Phiomega

May not be the glamorous outfit of the day but happily taking out my cervo Barolo messenger for a day out... heading for a reflexology session, that’s why I use shorts!


----------



## grietje

I ended up using Rizzo, the Glicine Struzzo Tote, today.  It got good and grey today and Rizzo was a perfect bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Bella for first (half)day of work.... I love hat the leather softens already!


----------



## grietje

It's casual Friday so its cropped jeans, a snuggly sweater, BV Camel flats and the Tourmaline large Veneta hobo.


----------



## J.T.

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3924972
> 
> 
> Moss Bella for first (half)day of work.... I love hat the leather softens already!



This bag is truly beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

J.T. said:


> This bag is truly beautiful!



Thank you... I really love the color too!


----------



## HereToLearn

Miss World said:


> Here is my brand new Bottega Veneta Baby Olimpia in Dark Barolo. I’m a big fan of deep reds and burgundy colours so this was so me. I love the vintage style aged gold chain strap. I have the Lauren 1980 clutch but it doesn’t have a strap which I was really craving. I was deciding between this Dark Barolo colour and Black. Hope I made the right decision. Next in my collection I want something in Denim colour or Cobalt Blue.


You made a wonderful decision.  What a beautiful color!


----------



## HereToLearn

tenKrat said:


> Barolo Baseball cervo again.  Once I wear a cervo bag, it’s hard to change into a different leather bag.
> View attachment 3916848


Just a beautiful shade on one of my favorite bag styles.  Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Starting another sport season. Futsal.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 3926238
> 
> 
> Starting another sport season. Futsal.



This really makes me want a red Disco! Love BV reds!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> [
> Starting another sport season. Futsal.



Red China disco is really pretty. All the mommies at futsal must be green with envy [emoji16]... so beautiful!

I almost got this exact one for Xmas when I saw it IRL... but had second thought because I don’t use my small bags as much!


----------



## H’sKisses

Inspired by Buckeyemommy’s red Disco, I McGyver’d my Magma Baby Bag using my Tourmaline Disco’s chain. This will have to do til I eventually get my own red Disco! [emoji23]


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Inspired by Buckeyemommy’s red Disco, I McGyver’d my Magma Baby Bag using my Tourmaline Disco’s chain. This will have to do til I eventually get my own red Disco! [emoji23]



Marvelous!  I do the same with my Nero Iron.  I have the China Red disco and it’s just adorable. I’m not using it that much right now but it’ll be my go to summer flirty bag.  The chain, however, is being used on my Nero Iron.


----------



## Phiomega

Adding to the reds...

Red China messenger bag for a weekend with son... perfect fuss free bag...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Found a Vesuvio sweater to go with all my Vesuvio BV [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

swapped for Barolo Loop for the work week


----------



## ksuromax

here she is


----------



## Gourmetgal

We’re bag twins today ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Gourmetgal said:


> We’re bag twins today ksuromax!


yay!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> here she is





Gourmetgal said:


> We’re bag twins today ksuromax!


 
Triplets....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Triplets....
> View attachment 3935360


----------



## diane278

And to think I lived in BVland for 5 years without a cervo loop.... no wonder I can’t put them down now....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It just makes me smile to look at everyone's beautiful bags. 
Bag of the week is China Red pillow. Using it crossbody today instead of shoulder bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> here she is





Gourmetgal said:


> We’re bag twins today ksuromax!





diane278 said:


> Triplets....
> View attachment 3935360



I NEED, NEED, NEED, this in my life!!!!! Gorgeous! Congrats to all of you for having such a dreamy bag in a beautiful color


----------



## Mousse

My lovely “Audrey”.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> It just makes me smile to look at everyone's beautiful bags.
> Bag of the week is China Red pillow. Using it crossbody today instead of shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935578
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


what a cheerful and beauty!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> what a cheerful and beauty!!


Thank you friend! Everytime I use this bag, I automatically go neutral to let it POP. [emoji5] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It just makes me smile to look at everyone's beautiful bags.
> Bag of the week is China Red pillow. Using it crossbody today instead of shoulder bag.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Loving the black and white background to let red China takes the stage....


----------



## Phiomega

Today is Moss Bella for me.... it has soften so much, I really love Bella when it it soft already...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Loving the black and white background to let red China takes the stage....


Thank you Phio, thinking of papering it with navy blue tomorrow. China Red is really an amazing color. 

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Today is Moss Bella for me.... it has soften so much, I really love Bella when it it soft already...


Moss is so lovely. The fact you got it in Bella meant there is more of Moss to love! I went to check out Dark Moss today. Sadly, there weren't too many styles available in it.


----------



## grietje

It was a major swap-out.
I've been carrying my LV monogram innards for quite a while.  But we're hitting the 'grey, grey and more grey' time of year in Sacramento (it also includes a lot of fog) so I decided to add some color.

Innards: Chartreuse half zip wallet, Shock Pink cosmetic case, and Fendi monster card case (it has turquoise, chartreuse and pink).
Bag:  China Red chain tote


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Medium velour veneta


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Moss is so lovely. The fact you got it in Bella meant there is more of Moss to love! I went to check out Dark Moss today. Sadly, there weren't too many styles available in it.



There’s a dark moss????


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There’s a dark moss????


Indeed. It was available in small Olimpia, medium Veneta and Large Chain Tote (for my country at least). Straight up, it seems like an off black but under warm lighting, the dark green comes through. I thought I saw a glimpse of dark gray under white light. It is definitely not a distinct dark green but I see it as an advantage for versatility in a way. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937116


lovely combination of colours  
is that Couvertures et Tenues du Jour??


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937116



Love your modeling shot! Great outfit!


----------



## Bagcoolie

On a work trip with my reliable workhorse - the pyramid.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> lovely combination of colours
> is that Couvertures et Tenues du Jour??



Thank you! 

Yes, it is Couvertures et Tenues du Jour. This was myfirst CSGM. By now CSGM’s are becoming an obsession of almost BV-like dimensions.....



diane278 said:


> Love your modeling shot! Great outfit!



Thank you. Sadly even a hotel room mirror is better than my own at home. Must get that selfie-stick to work soon [emoji51]


----------



## Mousse

Calvados metallic pillow.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937116


Very pretty tote, love the color. Love your hair, too!  I have very short hair as well. I’m thinking maybe I should get my bangs cut like yours next time.  Chic!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, it is Couvertures et Tenues du Jour. This was myfirst CSGM. By now CSGM’s are becoming an obsession of almost BV-like dimensions.....


welcome to my world!! 
p.s. I have just scored one (after a long, and at a time not successful search) in blue!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain



Very chic and sophisticated look. I especially like your haircut. Very edgy. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> On a work trip with my reliable workhorse - the pyramid.



A classic piece. [emoji171] Safe travels.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

This!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> This!



Stunner! Adore the colorway of your scarf too. [emoji170] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunner! Adore the colorway of your scarf too. [emoji170]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


  thank you!


----------



## diane278

I think I’m making up for all those years when I didn’t have a black bag by carrying this one every day....


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> Very pretty tote, love the color. Love your hair, too!  I have very short hair as well. I’m thinking maybe I should get my bangs cut like yours next time.  Chic!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Very chic and sophisticated look. I especially like your haircut. Very edgy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Thank you [emoji4].


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> welcome to my world!!
> p.s. I have just scored one (after a long, and at a time not successful search) in blue!!



And what a beautiful one - congrats! 

I would love a blue one, but I still have not come as far as buying other than pre-loved, and blue is hard to come by (understandably). And also, first, I need to prove that I actually use the ones I have.....


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> And what a beautiful one - congrats!
> 
> I would love a blue one, but I still have not come as far as buying other than pre-loved, and blue is hard to come by (understandably). And also, first, I need to prove that I actually use the ones I have.....


I know!! I was keeping everything crossed while auction was on!! luckily I won it!! had miserable experience with a bordeaux one, but I always was longing for a blue!  
I am lucky to find a Personal Shopper in Paris who has access to H Paris sales, scored 3 at 40%off  brand new, and 2 paid full price from new collections  otherwise I am fishing in secondary market, too! too freaking steep!!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I think I’m making up for all those years when I didn’t have a black bag by carrying this one every day....



I love the outfit combo - bright red sweater, gray scarf, and a black squishy BV.... oh this can be the formula for everyday in a cold climate!

And I know what you mean on black bag - I found that I am reaching out to my Nero BV (and Black/Gunmetal HW Bal actually) very often ... kind of ‘didn’t know that a black bag can also be stylish’ feeling....


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote



Such a a great fall color palette.... I love how the blue works with camel, and how your scarf brings it together ... and love chain tote!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I love the outfit combo - bright red sweater, gray scarf, and a black squishy BV.... oh this can be the formula for everyday in a cold climate!
> 
> And I know what you mean on black bag - I found that I am reaching out to my Nero BV (and Black/Gunmetal HW Bal actually) very often ... kind of ‘didn’t know that a black bag can also be stylish’ feeling....



Thank you! I still love NLG but it was time for me to add black. It’s like I’ve been on a diet but now I’m craving carbs (in this case, a black bag)


----------



## Zabear

Still carrying My new Bella in Cobalt


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium velour veneta



Still.


----------



## ksuromax

still ...


----------



## tenKrat

Shoulder bag in tourmaline


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Shoulder bag in tourmaline



It looks great on you! How are you liking it?


----------



## grietje

Woo hoo!  It’s Friday!  Out comes the Nero Cervo Loop!  First stop, swimming!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 3939194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  It’s Friday!  Out comes the Nero Cervo Loop!  First stop, swimming!



My first stop: coffee.  But a morning walk is next  I’m determined to get more (much needed) exercise.


----------



## magdalinka

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Inspired by Buckeyemommy’s red Disco, I McGyver’d my Magma Baby Bag using my Tourmaline Disco’s chain. This will have to do til I eventually get my own red Disco! [emoji23]
> View attachment 3927314



Hey, I have been thinking of doing the same thing and using the chain from my Disco. If you don’t mind me asking how much does this shoulder bag fit compared to the Disco? Does the shoulder handle get in the way when you use it? I am stalking a red/Vesuvio one online.


----------



## diane278

Decision made. Quetsche loop for today.


----------



## H’sKisses

magdalinka said:


> Hey, I have been thinking of doing the same thing and using the chain from my Disco. If you don’t mind me asking how much does this shoulder bag fit compared to the Disco? Does the shoulder handle get in the way when you use it? I am stalking a red/Vesuvio one online.



I’d say the Disco fits more a tad bit more than the Baby bag... the Baby holds my 6plus, keys, chapstick and a card holder. The Disco has the front compartment for my cards, the phone goes in the bottom compartment, and the interior hold the chapstick, keys, and a small power bank. But really, I rarely need a power bank, it’s just for emergencies in case I need to play the baby some Wiggles while we’re out and about! [emoji23] 

The strap doesn’t get in the way at all. If you can fit everything you need in the Baby, go for it! [emoji4]

I’m in the middle of something right now but I can post interior pics of both bags later, with my stuff in, if you’re interested!


----------



## magdalinka

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’d say the Disco fits more a tad bit more than the Baby bag... the Baby holds my 6plus, keys, chapstick and a card holder. The Disco has the front compartment for my cards, the phone goes in the bottom compartment, and the interior hold the chapstick, keys, and a small power bank. But really, I rarely need a power bank, it’s just for emergencies in case I need to play the baby some Wiggles while we’re out and about! [emoji23]
> 
> The strap doesn’t get in the way at all. If you can fit everything you need in the Baby, go for it! [emoji4]
> 
> I’m in the middle of something right now but I can post interior pics of both bags later, with my stuff in, if you’re interested!


Wow thank you so much for your quick response. I am starting to have doubts. My disco is stuffed when I use it, so Baby might be tight.. I need to carry an Epi at all times. 
Your feedback was a great help! As much as I love the look of the Baby, I think I will be looking into the Iron or Pillow.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Not carrying but wearing my Vesuvio knot bracelet paired with my Vesuvio sweater [emoji3]


----------



## H’sKisses

magdalinka said:


> Wow thank you so much for your quick response. I am starting to have doubts. My disco is stuffed when I use it, so Baby might be tight.. I need to carry an Epi at all times.
> Your feedback was a great help! As much as I love the look of the Baby, I think I will be looking into the Iron or Pillow.



Actually, with my new slim case the Baby is a bit looser... so I guess they can fit more or less the same. If the Disco is stuffed then the Baby might be too small. 

I have my 6plus, card case, housekeys, car key, mini power bank, lip balm. Anything more and it would be stuffed.


----------



## magdalinka

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Actually, with my new slim case the Baby is a bit looser... so I guess they can fit more or less the same. If the Disco is stuffed then the Baby might be too small.
> 
> I have my 6plus, card case, housekeys, car key, mini power bank, lip balm. Anything more and it would be stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 3939837


This is actually really helpful, thank you


----------



## ksuromax

triple blue Pillow


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop with this cute ‘Hello Kitty Jaws’ T-shirt...


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo loop with this cute ‘Hello Kitty Jaws’ T-shirt...



I wish I could super like that photo.  I love the entire look!!!


----------



## dolali

I have not moved out of my Large Nero Cervo Loop since I got her in December. She goes with me everywhere.   The BEST bag I have ever had


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> I wish I could super like that photo.  I love the entire look!!!



Hahaha... thanks Grietje!


----------



## diane278

It’s the War of the Loops.....stakes are high ....a trip to the bookstore is next....


And today’s winner is Barolo.


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks great on you! How are you liking it?


I love the shoulder bag. I’m trying to wear it more often. It is easy and comfortable to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> I love the shoulder bag. I’m trying to wear it more often. It is easy and comfortable to wear.


Great to hear it is working for you. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It’s the War of the Loops.
> And today’s winner is Barolo.]



The stakes are impressive. Everyone is a winner here. [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> It’s the War of the Loops.....stakes are high ....a trip to the bookstore is next....
> View attachment 3941444
> 
> And today’s winner is Barolo.
> View attachment 3941445



What a pretty picture.


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Canard


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3940632
> 
> 
> Nero cervo loop with this cute ‘Hello Kitty Jaws’ T-shirt...





dolali said:


> I have not moved out of my Large Nero Cervo Loop since I got her in December. She goes with me everywhere.   The BEST bag I have ever had





diane278 said:


> It’s the War of the Loops.....stakes are high ....a trip to the bookstore is next....
> View attachment 3941444
> 
> And today’s winner is Barolo.
> View attachment 3941445



the power of Loop!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bella/Garda - nice and slouchy.....


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> It’s the War of the Loops.....stakes are high ....a trip to the bookstore is next....
> View attachment 3941444
> 
> And today’s winner is Barolo.



This pile of goodness... congrats Barolo, it looks like a tough competition!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Bella/Garda - nice and slouchy.....



Lovely!!! Don’t you love Bella/Garda when it is slouchy? It is the slouchy goodness that makes it really BV to me...


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Bella/Garda - nice and slouchy.....
> View attachment 3942290
> View attachment 3942297


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock is out today for a spin


----------



## grietje

Nero Cervo Loop and Silver Loop Necklace


----------



## Nibb

Me too with the Nero loop, my bag soulmate.


----------



## LouiseCPH

My new passion is matching scarf and (BV) bag. Today, nero Olimpia (first style), medium


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Peacock is out today for a spin


The scarf, hair, and lippy


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Me too with the Nero loop, my bag soulmate.


These grains make me weak in the knees!


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow with Helios French wallet.


----------



## Phiomega

Morning coffee is better with BV [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> My new passion is matching scarf and (BV) bag. Today, nero Olimpia (first style), medium



Lovely... I really should get my Ebano Olympia out... it has not been out for some time. I found it is heavier than usual BV and I prefer bags with no compartment... a learning I found after the fact! But she is a beauty and my first love... thanks for reminding me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Morning coffee is better with BV [emoji12]



Best Friday combi. [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best Friday combi. [emoji106]



This was yesterday actually [emoji4]

Today I bring the blues that don’t make you feeling blue...



I really don’t know why but generally I am happier when I carry BVs, even compared to other brands... anyone else feel the same?
Cobalt Works very well with my Atlantic bella!


----------



## ksuromax

large Veneta in Krim+scarf+loops necklace


----------



## magdalinka

Just loving all the eye candy, especially the pancake stack of pure smushy awesomeness!!

Here is mine for the day:
Nero Disco with silk/wool shawl


----------



## tenKrat

Large cervo Veneta in Steel


----------



## Phiomega

The best bag for weekend with my son... and also love how Cobalt look against Nero! I am very happy with my 3/4 zipped wallet!


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Large cervo Veneta in Steel



Feeling like hugging the bag! Lovely!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio convertible


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio convertible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948010


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio convertible]



This happy color! [emoji173]


----------



## bellarusa

Nodini in glycine


----------



## ksuromax

bellarusa said:


> Nodini in glycine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949027


Lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

Large cervo Loop in new light grey


----------



## bellarusa

It is a double BV day today.  I don't remember the style name of my tote anymore, but it is a great color, with the little nodini bag in glicine.


----------



## Phiomega

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 3950160
> 
> It is a double BV day today.  I don't remember the style name of my tote anymore, but it is a great color, with the little nodini bag in glicine.



Wow I love your Tote color!


----------



## grietje

Nero loop...still...shocking.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo and canard cravatteria zip wallet.


----------



## grietje

I switched to the Nero Cabat today and will be working outfits around it for the rest of the work week.


----------



## bellarusa

Another double BV day.


----------



## tenKrat

Camel Garda


----------



## grietje

You know those rare days when you put on an outfit and it just works and feels great and you feel luxurious? I have that today.  It’s nothing unusual— black pants and a brown tonal sweater — but there’s something about the cut and color and how it works with the weather outside.  It feels sooooo good.  The Nero BV flats and Cabat just finish it off beautifully.

As I drink my coffee and type, I am reminded how lucky I am and how grateful I am for, well, everything.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Camel Garda
> View attachment 3952492


you look so relaxed and cozy


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> You know those rare days when you put on an outfit and it just works and feels great and you feel luxurious? I have that today.  It’s nothing unusual— black pants and a brown tonal sweater — but there’s something about the cut and color and how it works with the weather outside.  It feels sooooo good.  The Nero BV flats and Cabat just finish it off beautifully.
> 
> As I drink my coffee and type, I am reminded how lucky I am and how grateful I am for, well, everything.


pictures! pictures!! please, please!!!


----------



## Zabear

Cobalt Bella to cheer up a dreary day


----------



## ksuromax

Zabear said:


> Cobalt Bella to cheer up a dreary day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952644


Where's the ADORE button???


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Okay, decided - I need the Cobalt cervo loop.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Okay, decided - I need the Cobalt cervo loop.


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> Another double BV day.
> View attachment 3952431


We share the same avatar!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We share the same avatar!


it does take me twice to read the NAME when i see posts by you 2


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Dark Barolo medium Cervo loop


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Dark Barolo medium Cervo loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953281


yum! yum! yum!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Dark Barolo medium Cervo loop



Please stop tempting me. [emoji33] [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zabear said:


> Cobalt Bella to cheer up a dreary day



Cobalt is stunning. It really pops against your outfit. Just beautiful! I tried on the Cobalt small Iron recently and really like the color. It is just such a happy color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Camel Garda



Love your beautiful smile and love how BV looks right at home with any outfit.


----------



## Phiomega

Ooooohhhhhhh.... the dark Barolo looks so good here........


----------



## Phiomega

Ooooohhhhhhh.... the dark Barolo looks so good here........


----------



## Phiomega

Ooooohhhhhhh.... the dark Barolo looks so good here........


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love your beautiful smile and love how BV looks right at home with any outfit.


Thank you, @frenziedhandbag.


----------



## grietje

Chene Karung tote and Camel flats with jeans, oatmeal cashmere sweater and Hermes scarf.


----------



## Zabear

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cobalt is stunning. It really pops against your outfit. Just beautiful! I tried on the Cobalt small Iron recently and really like the color. It is just such a happy color.



Thank you!! It is such a fun color. Hope you end up with a cobalt bag too!


----------



## Zabear

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Okay, decided - I need the Cobalt cervo loop.



Yes you do!! [emoji38]


----------



## Mousse

Repeat of the Canard Cervo Hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Zabear said:


> Hope you end up with a cobalt bag too!



I used to have the old Cobalt in a medium Veneta. I must say I like this new Cobalt better. So vibrant.


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat & Barolo pillow (bag in a bag)


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 3953746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chene Karung tote and Camel flats with jeans, oatmeal cashmere sweater and Hermes scarf.



That outfit just works on every level....


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> View attachment 3953746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chene Karung tote and Camel flats with jeans, oatmeal cashmere sweater and Hermes scarf.



So elegant!!! I love everything about it...


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3953746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chene Karung tote and Camel flats with jeans, oatmeal cashmere sweater and Hermes scarf.


Fabulous!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nero cabat


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido


----------



## grietje

At the Kings game with Nero Iron


----------



## Phiomega

Garda/Bella in Atlantic and my new 3/4 zipped Cobalt wallet... love how the two blues complement each other...



I really tried to use my other bags but for a lazing around weekend, nothing beats a classic BV feel - especially a softened up BV like my Atlantic Bella...


----------



## Bagcoolie

On a short trip and with medium belly in tourmaline in a hotel room.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Garda/Bella in Atlantic and my new 3/4 zipped Cobalt wallet..





Bagcoolie said:


> On a short trip and with medium belly in tourmaline in a hotel room.



You ladies make me crave for a blue bag. [emoji7] [emoji170]


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> You ladies make me crave for a blue bag. [emoji7] [emoji170]



You don’t have one?  I would have thought for sure you did!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> You don’t have one?  I would have thought for sure you did!


Unless Atlantic baseball hobo is counted? I must had seen too much of its purple undertones and view it as more purple than blue. I used to have a Cobalt medium Veneta but it is no longer with me. This season's Cobalt is very enticing. [emoji5]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Unless Atlantic baseball hobo is counted? I must had seen too much of its purple undertones and view it as more purple than blue. I used to have a Cobalt medium Veneta but it is no longer with me. This season's Cobalt is very enticing. [emoji5]



Cobalt is really truly blue. I know what you mean by Atlantic purple undertones. Indeed it is not as blue esp when you use it with white and blue jeans combo. Consideration? [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Consideration?



Enabler alert. [emoji1]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Cabat for the work week.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cabat for the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956929


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


>



Frequent rotation helps keep me on lovely purchasing pause island. [emoji267]


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow for a grocery shopping trip yesterday evening....


----------



## Mousse

Fenice tote and Ossidato Rame zip wallet.


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline large Veneta hobo


----------



## diane278

Barolo cabat


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Bella with golden brown top and black pinstripe pants...


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo square hobo in China blue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo square hobo, China blue with purple suede lining



Adore the purple lining. This bag is a darling too.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With large white Veneta and pouch in Byzantine today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With large white Veneta and pouch in Byzantine today


I am sure many will agree with me that your white Veneta looks so pristine. Lovely pop of color with Byzantine.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you 


frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sure many will agree with me that your white Veneta looks so pristine. Lovely pop of color with Byzantine.


----------



## indiaink

Oh, Scarlet Cervo Hobo last couple days ...


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> With large white Veneta and pouch in Byzantine today


OMG, this combo is TDF!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh, Scarlet Cervo Hobo last couple days ...
> View attachment 3961866


such a yummy colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow in Vesuvio and Ardoise sneakers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Pillow in Vesuvio and Ardoise sneakers


This fiesty color. [emoji274]  Reminds me of sunny days somehow, even if its not yellow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Oh, Scarlet Cervo Hobo last couple days ..



Scarlet is another chameleon shade, I believe? She looks just as lovely in a muted tone.


----------



## HereToLearn

My large Campana.  I love watching this bag sink into itself in a gloriously soft heap when I set it down.


----------



## diane278

Gainsboro Perlato Metal Lido


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> Gainsboro Perlato Metal Lido



Beautiful bag & one of the many reasons BV stands out!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Pillow in Vesuvio and Ardoise sneakers



The bag is great, the scarf beautiful - the combo just perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HereToLearn said:


> My large Campana.



This pic makes me want to give your Campana a squishy hug. So soft.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Gainsboro Perlato Metal Lido



I can't resist enlarging your photo so that I can admire the details.


----------



## HereToLearn

frenziedhandbag said:


> This pic makes me want to give your Campana a squishy hug. So soft.



I love tPf - the only place where hugging soft BV is understood and encouraged.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HereToLearn said:


> I love tPf - the only place where hugging soft BV is understood and encouraged.


I feel the same way. DH always raises his eyebrows when he sees me hugging my cervo hobo. [emoji16]


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> OMG, this combo is TDF!!


☺️ Thanks, Byzantine is my favourite shade of purple


----------



## Mousse

Still carrying my wonderful Fenice with a slew of metallic innards. Hope to get some action shots tomorrow with Diane’s Gainsboro Perlato.


----------



## V0N1B2

‘09 Matita Goatskin Boston Bag/Satchel accompanied me to work today.


----------



## diane278

My new favorite offspring....


----------



## Mousse

A meeting of the metallics...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel the same way. DH always raises his eyebrows when he sees me hugging my cervo hobo. [emoji16]



Hahahaha.... high five to bag-hugging! Can’t blame us though... even my son called my BV the ‘fluffy bag’!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> even my son called my BV the ‘fluffy bag’!



Fluffy reminds me of a good old cuddly teddy bear. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fluffy reminds me of a good old cuddly teddy bear. [emoji4]



Ha! BV bags are grown up teddies! [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> ‘09 Matita Goatskin Boston Bag/Satchel accompanied me to work today.





diane278 said:


> My new favorite offspring....





Mousse said:


> A meeting of the metallics...



Can I shop at your store? [emoji16] 

All the great true BVs.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> ‘09 Matita Goatskin Boston Bag/Satchel accompanied me to work today.
> View attachment 3963013


Is that gorgeous coat I can only glimpse, shearling? Looks nice and warm....


----------



## Phiomega

Red China messenger is out for church! Toned down my outfit so the spot is on this beauty!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Out for coffee and errands with this pillow.  Neglected it for too long after purchasing it last June- third outing with it


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Out for coffee and errands with this pillow.  Neglected it for too long after purchasing it last June- third outing with it



Bag twin! First time I saw I was thinking ‘how come someone post my pic’ [emoji1]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Bag twin! First time I saw I was thinking ‘how come someone post my pic’ [emoji1]


Hahahaha - yes, we are bag twins


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Red China messenger



Beautiful China Red. I like how you wore it as a shoulder bag. I think it looks great on you and yes, the spotlight is indeed on it and of course, you too. I am sure you turned many heads. 



Bagcoolie said:


> Out for coffee and errands with this pillow



I like the colorblock and embroidery on this pillow. Just lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful China Red. I like how you wore it as a shoulder bag. I think it looks great on you and yes, the spotlight is indeed on it and of course, you too. I am sure you turned many heads.
> [emoji7]



Thank you for the nice messqge! Shoulder bag style works best for me - hands free and ‘color-transfer-free’ as I use lots of jeans!


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Love is in the air...


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium camel Veneta today at office


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Medium camel Veneta today at office



Wait.... I also own this exact bag!!! Double twins!


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop hobo... the squishiest of my squishy bags!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Love is in the air...


I just want to jump in the garden on your scarf...


----------



## grietje

Glicine ostrich tote, Nero flats and silver necklace


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I just want to jump in the garden on your scarf...


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Wait.... I also own this exact bag!!! Double twins!


Oh yes! Hahahaha !


----------



## Bagcoolie

On my way to office with this cabat in tow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> On my way to office with this cabat in tow.



I like how you change bags daily and this cabat is [emoji7] [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Love is in the air...


Happy V day! Gorgeous ensemble!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Medium camel Veneta today at office



Looking pristine and lovely! The Veneta is ever so pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> On my way to office with this cabat in tow.


this is the one i'd kill for!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Rosso Cabat


----------



## diane278

Gainsboro Lido


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo enjoying our sunny weather in the Silicon Valley.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cervo Loop.  (swoon)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso Cabat


Charming! [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Gainsboro Lido



Neutral comfy but looking so elegant. Love your look Diane!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo hobo



Always enjoy seeing this happy pill of a color. [emoji170]


----------



## 24601

Lauren clutch for Valentines dinner [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

24601 said:


> Lauren clutch for Valentines dinner



Romance is evident in this pic. [emoji813]


----------



## Phiomega

Red China for Chinese New Year.... 


Happy Chinese New Year everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Red China for Chinese New Year.Happy Chinese New Year everyone!



Happy CNY to you too! I spot paw prints on your top. So apt for the Year of the Doggy. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium chain tote with embroidery. Thank you to @Phiomega @grietje @catsinthebag and @LouiseCPH for sharing your experience with this bag in various threads. After using it for the whole day, I can safely share that this bag works out perfectly for my needs. I am very happy with it. My hunt for an occasion bag that works with casual wear as well is officially over. [emoji5]


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium chain tote with embroidery. Thank you to @Phiomega @grietje @catsinthebag and @LouiseCPH for sharing your experience with this bag in various threads. After using it for the whole day, I can safely share that this bag works out perfectly for my needs. I am very happy with it. My hunt for an occasion bag that works with casual wear as well is officially over. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970223


LOVE this bag. I'll do a reveal of my surprise later this weekend... I was so surprised that I love this style of bag!!!


----------



## mibolsa

My latest obsession- thanks to the wonderful @grietje!  I just added the lanyard -(even though I’m on ban island -gift card!  )


----------



## sonyamorris

mibolsa said:


> My latest obsession- thanks to the wonderful @grietje!  I just added the lanyard -(even though I’m on ban island -gift card!  )


What a color!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium chain tote with embroidery. Thank you to @Phiomega @grietje @catsinthebag and @LouiseCPH for sharing your experience with this bag in various threads. After using it for the whole day, I can safely share that this bag works out perfectly for my needs. I am very happy with it. My hunt for an occasion bag that works with casual wear as well is officially over. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970223



Wonderful - I am glad it lived up to the hype [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Purple pleated veneta


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3970557
> 
> Purple pleated veneta


Is your Turbolence Pleated Veneta a Medium?


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> Is your Turbolence Pleated Veneta a Medium?



I am not sure of the size. Maybe it is because it is a special edition that the size is a bit between sizes? It is smaller than my regular large (first style) veneta, but not by much [emoji848]

PS: After some quick googling, I conclude that it is medium!


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> I am not sure of the size. Maybe it is because it is a special edition that the size is a bit between sizes? It is smaller than my regular large (first style) veneta, but not by much [emoji848]
> 
> PS: After some quick googling, I conclude that it is medium!


Thanks. I was wondering because it looks like a Medium on you but I find they often carry differently on different people.
*PS: you'd know the size by the authenticity tag. If the style number ends in a 3, it's a medium - if it ends in a 4, it's a large (115653 vs. 115654)


----------



## diane278

Here’s proof I wasn’t  joking when I said I don’t know how to take a selfie.   I can do it with a mirror but this is what happens when I try to do it alone.  See how lame it is?   And it’s blurry.   I think we can all agree that I need lessons....   can anyone recommend a YouTube video?  Or someone get on a plane and get over here  to teach me...I’m looking at you Ksuromax.....you manage to do this well every day....


This is a hilariously, downright sad selfie....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> LOVE this bag. I'll do a reveal of my surprise later this weekend... I was so surprised that I love this style of bag!!!



I am guessing we are bag twins? Please say yes. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mibolsa said:


> My latest obsession- thanks to the wonderful @grietje!



This is a great bag and hard to move out of once you are in! I'm glad you got it from a wonderful lady. [emoji7] Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Wonderful - I am glad it lived up to the hype [emoji4]



[emoji1] Aside from being a beautiful bag, it is very practical and that is most important to me. Thank you for sharing your experience with this embroidered version. 



LouiseCPH said:


> Purple pleated veneta



This is one LE Veneta that always makes me do a double take. The pleats and color makes it very interesting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Here’s proof I wasn’t  joking when I said I don’t know how to take a selfie.



I'm with you. I can't do it too.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy CNY to you too! I spot paw prints on your top. So apt for the Year of the Doggy. [emoji106]



Thanks! Good eye! We got paw prints T-shirt Made for the whole family and that’s how we went around as family yesterday [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium chain tote with embroidery. Thank you to @Phiomega @grietje @catsinthebag and @LouiseCPH for sharing your experience with this bag in various threads. After using it for the whole day, I can safely share that this bag works out perfectly for my needs. I am very happy with it. My hunt for an occasion bag that works with casual wear as well is officially over. [emoji5]



Congrats!!! Very happy that you are loving it! Indeed a bag that can work well both for serious and casual occasions...


----------



## Bagcoolie

It’s the second day of the lunar new year and I am with this green Campana. Added two mandarin oranges for prosperity


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> this green Campana.



Happy CNY! That's a gorgeous green there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Indeed a bag that can work well both for serious and casual occasions...



I have you to thank. I wouldn't have tried it on without seeing yours first. I was waiting for nero but the medium size is always out of stock for my country. I guess things happen for a reason. I like this embroidered version better. The embroidery creates a lovely quilting effect and I find myself petting my bag frequently. [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here’s proof I wasn’t  joking when I said I don’t know how to take a selfie.   I can do it with a mirror but this is what happens when I try to do it alone.  See how lame it is?   And it’s blurry.   I think we can all agree that I need lessons....   can anyone recommend a YouTube video?  Or someone get on a plane and get over here  to teach me...I’m looking at you Ksuromax.....you manage to do this well every day....
> View attachment 3970705
> 
> This is a hilariously, downright sad selfie....


  you just need a bit of practice, i am sure, you can make it!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy CNY! That's a gorgeous green there.


Thanks !


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> you just need a bit of practice, i am sure, you can make it!!



I’m 68....I doubt there are enough years left! I noticed that I also managed to cut off half my torso, so at least I somehow made myself look thin.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m 68....I doubt there are enough years left! I noticed that I also managed to cut off half my torso, so at least I somehow made myself look thin.


you look great!! very stylish and very proportionally!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Shadow Cabat with blue clutch peeking out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Cabat for soccer and clutch for vday date night with hubby.


----------



## Kapusiini

Sushi time!


----------



## Bagcoolie

My pink panther comes out to play once a year - during the lunar new year !


----------



## magdalinka

Going to see Peter rabbit with family and Barolo Nodini + BV silk wool blend tie dye scarf


----------



## Christofle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Shadow Cabat with blue clutch peeking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cabat for soccer and clutch for vday date night with hubby.



Your clutch is gorgeous


----------



## Mousse

Inspired by the Nero thread, my large Nero belly went out for a spin today. This bag is the epitome of BV softness. She is 7 years old and still looks great. She has some corner wear. I think it’s time for a well deserved spa treatment at Modern Leather.


----------



## grietje

Nero Iron


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Joining the nero party with medium chain tote.


----------



## diane278

Today I’m supporting the Sisterhood of the Nodini Cabats with my Quetsche..... Hi, Ksuromax!


----------



## Phiomega

I am quite amazed on the ‘staying power’ of this particular bag for me - I owned her for more than 1.5 years already (which is nothing compared to many ladies here, but a long time for me compared to my other BV), yet I am still loving it. I feel happy when I carry it around!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Today I’m supporting the Sisterhood of the Nodini Cabats with my Quetsche..... Hi, Ksuromax!
> View attachment 3974642


 hi, Diane!!


----------



## BV_fan

Nothing today. I’m waiting for my steel cervo loop to be delivered tomorrow. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## grietje

Large Nero Cervo Loop. It works with the stay warm-focused outfit I have on today.


----------



## Phiomega

I am LOVING the lovely bag pics.... keep them coming!!!!



Bagcoolie said:


> My pink panther comes out to play once a year - during the lunar new year !



Too cute... what a lovely color!



magdalinka said:


> Going to see Peter rabbit with family and Barolo Nodini + BV silk wool blend tie dye scarf



The Barolo for some reason look different here? A perfect combo for movie!



Kapusiini said:


> Sushi time!



This will always be one of the most elegant bag out there... just the right amount of hardware that still emphasized the leather!



Buckeyemommy said:


> Shadow Cabat with blue clutch peeking out. for soccer and clutch for vday date night with hubby.



Loving how blue stands out against the shadow Cabat....[emoji7]



frenziedhandbag said:


> Joining the nero party with medium chain tote.



Look how it works with casual clothes!!! I love your shoes!



diane278 said:


> Today I’m supporting the Sisterhood of the Nodini Cabats with my Quetsche..... Hi, Ksuromax!



I love how unique this cabat is.... [emoji1303][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Look how it works with casual clothes!!! I love your shoes!



Thank you! Shoes are from Ecco, my go-to brand. Not trendy designs but really well made good quality leather shoes with very supportive soles. I had these for a few years already and they still look and feel as good as day one. 
I really like the chains of this bag, subtle enough for me to be able to wear it with a casual outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty


[emoji175]  your Naughty and Nice look.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji175]  your Naughty and Nice look.


thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

I love my cobalt 3/4 zipper wallet... the strap really comes in handy!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975891


cool look! and gorgeous shawl!


----------



## Mousse

Large Nero Belly grocery shopping at Draegers Menlo Park this afternoon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I love my cobalt 3/4 zipper wallet.



Cobalt looks really gorgeous. I like you Bal too. 



LouiseCPH said:


> Medium belly



You look so elegant. [emoji175]


----------



## diane278

I carried the Quetsche cabat. I’m trying to get her to relax....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I carried the Quetsche cabat. I’m trying to get her to relax....


i love the condition of mine, it's not yet 'relaxed' but because she is nappa, she is 'flexible' and feels very good on the arm, not stiff, but well holding the shape  
Study in black today, sandals and scarf are BV as well


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> cool look! and gorgeous shawl!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

You look so elegant. [emoji175][/QUOTE]
Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## V0N1B2

Do BV Sunnies count?
No bags with me on this trip...


* oh, it’s a bit blurry. Maybe that’s a good thing


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Do BV Sunnies count?
> No bags with me on this trip...
> View attachment 3977098
> 
> * oh, it’s a bit blurry. Maybe that’s a good thing


Make sure to leave the fancy scarf behind, as I'll be "borrowing" it, thank you.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Do BV Sunnies count?
> No bags with me on this trip...
> View attachment 3977098
> 
> * oh, it’s a bit blurry. Maybe that’s a good thing



You look mahvelous dahling!


----------



## Elizabel

My small black Campana came out today...swapped out this morning with a Veneta 

E x


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Do BV Sunnies count?
> No bags with me on this trip...
> View attachment 3977098
> 
> * oh, it’s a bit blurry. Maybe that’s a good thing



LOVE the scarf!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote... wearing black and white batik today, and she gives a perfect color touch...


----------



## grietje

Nero Cervo Loop and assorted BV innards for the flight home from Southern California


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3977888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero Cervo Loop and assorted BV innards for the flight home from Southern California


Oh, dear...


----------



## diane278

I’m carrying my avatar......again


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> View attachment 3977888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero Cervo Loop and assorted BV innards for the flight home from Southern California



If only these are things that grow under the Christmas tree!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Nero Cervo Loop and assorted BV innards



Love the pop of colors within. 




Phiomega said:


> Red China chain tote.



China Red looks stunning in every right. [emoji106] [emoji813] 



Elizabel said:


> My small black Campana came out today.



Your Campana looks so smooshy. [emoji7] 



V0N1B2 said:


> Do BV Sunnies count?



Chic Mademoiselle. [emoji253]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> LOVE the scarf!!!



+1. Wasn’t sure if it was a scarf or part of your coat. Love it.


----------



## diane278

A Lauren clutch goes to lunch....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> A Lauren clutch goes to lunch....
> View attachment 3978918


Bella!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

A photo from the other day...
1. Sunglasses with my Lavender Martini at The Fairmont Olympic

2. Toffee Wallet and sunglasses case (lol) paired with my Dungeness Crab Mac ‘n Cheese.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> A photo from the other day...
> 1. Sunglasses with my Lavender Martini at The Fairmont Olympic
> 
> 2. Toffee Wallet and sunglasses case (lol) paired with my Dungeness Crab Mac ‘n Cheese.
> 
> View attachment 3979225
> View attachment 3979226



Pretty much wanting some of that crab Mac ‘n cheese for dinner......
Missing the lobster risotto from the LV meetup.....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline disco for a charity shopping event


----------



## 6efox

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty





LouiseCPH said:


> Medium belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975891





V0N1B2 said:


> Do BV Sunnies count?
> No bags with me on this trip...
> View attachment 3977098
> 
> * oh, it’s a bit blurry. Maybe that’s a good thing



Looking absolutely stunning ladies!!! Beautiful bags for beautiful gals. V0N, you are just as beautiful without a bag [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

grocery shopping and school errand, Cabat is my trusty buddy


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline disco for a charity shopping event



With the Ayers trim right?  Uh!!!  So jealous (but in the nicest way possible).  I would love to have this bag.  Stupid me missed it when it was  around.


----------



## diane278

Mona Lisa pillow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> With the Ayers trim right?  Uh!!!  So jealous (but in the nicest way possible).  I would love to have this bag.  Stupid me missed it when it was  around.



Yep. Must admit I fell into this one but sure glad I did.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> With the Ayers trim right?  Uh!!!  So jealous (but in the nicest way possible).  I would love to have this bag.  Stupid me missed it when it was  around.



More stupid of me selling this one. Sigh


----------



## LouiseCPH

Oldie but goodie on the train - special veneta cervo


----------



## diane278

An early morning appointment.  Too early!  I’m sleepy, but my cervo loop is happy to be out.


----------



## ksuromax

Last one before i force myself to swap


----------



## BV_fan

Medium steel cervo loop. Wallet is also steel, but from 2011(???)


----------



## grietje

BV_fan said:


> Medium steel cervo loop. Wallet is also steel, but from 2011(???)



Swoon-worthy neutral bliss!


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop


----------



## Phiomega

BV_fan said:


> View attachment 3981937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH Medium steel cervo loop. Wallet is also steel, but from 2011(???)



Wow wow wow.... this neutral loveliness!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my new-to-me Tourmaline/ayers tote for the first time. 

So far, I love it! I like that it is slouchy and small, but I can still fit my laptop inside. It sits under the arm like I prefer, when I carry it on my shoulder, but I can also carry it on my arm or in my hand. 

And the color/leather combo is perfect. Very happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my new-to-me Tourmaline/ayers tote for the first time.
> 
> So far, I love it! I like that it is slouchy and small, but I can still fit my laptop inside. It sits under the arm like I prefer, when I carry it on my shoulder, but I can also carry it on my arm or in my hand.
> 
> And the color/leather combo is perfect. Very happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983331
> View attachment 3983332



Beautiful photo of your bag with your outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my new-to-me Tourmaline/ayers tote for the first time.
> 
> So far, I love it! I like that it is slouchy and small, but I can still fit my laptop inside. It sits under the arm like I prefer, when I carry it on my shoulder, but I can also carry it on my arm or in my hand.
> 
> And the color/leather combo is perfect. Very happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983331
> View attachment 3983332


just lovely!!


----------



## grietje

Glicine Ostrich tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Last one before i force myself to swap



You wear this bag (any bag really) so well. Love the knots on Knotty. 




BV_fan said:


> Medium steel cervo loop. Wallet is also steel



Gorgeous neutrals![emoji175] 




ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop



Ah, yummy Barolo in yummy cervo! 



LouiseCPH said:


> Tourmaline/ayers tote



Love how this bag ties in with your scarf. Looking chic as always.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You wear this bag (any bag really) so well. Love the knots on Knotty.
> 
> 
> Ah, yummy Barolo in yummy cervo!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Loop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The trio. Trying out new cardholder.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The trio. Trying out new cardholder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984090


cool!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Had to take a 5AM flight for work trip - need a bag that can comfort me and low maintenance ... Nero cervo loop is out!



Everytime I wear this I always think that I want it in another color!


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Beautiful photo of your bag with your outfit.



Thank you - trying to do like ksuromax [emoji6]




ksuromax said:


> just lovely!!
> 
> 
> Love how this bag ties in with your scarf. Looking chic as always.



Thanks - I do find it very satisfying to match my scarf with my bag [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you - trying to do like ksuromax [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I do find it very satisfying to match my scarf with my bag [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Cold & rainy day requires my Nero cervo loop....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> cool!!!



Thank you! 



Phiomega said:


> Everytime I wear this I always think that I want it in another color!



Everytime I see this bag, I feel like I need it... but I am supposedly bag content. [emoji13] 




diane278 said:


> Cold & rainy day requires my Nero cervo loop....



The staple all weather, all rounder bag. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Another China Red Friday.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another China Red Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984905


Happy Friday! Gorgeous red! gorgeous stripy top!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Happy Friday! Gorgeous red! gorgeous stripy top!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another China Red Friday.



Comfy casual and stylish! [emoji7] I LOVE China red!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Comfy casual and stylish! [emoji7] I LOVE China red!


Thank you! [emoji253]  I am elated that China Red is a great neutral in a way.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Shadow cabat, fraise belly and tourmaline and Vesuvio bracelets.


----------



## sngsk

My kaleidoscope grada/bella in Glicine to work and my baby bag (which i've named "Tiffany" for obvious reasons [emoji1]) out for lunch.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3989363


----------



## cosima

Medium cabat Tourmaline.


----------



## grietje

cosima said:


> Medium cabat Tourmaline.



Photos please oh please!!!!!


----------



## cosima

grietje said:


> Photos please oh please!!!!!


Here she is !


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> My kaleidoscope grada/bella in Glicine to work and my baby bag (which i've named "Tiffany" for obvious reasons [emoji1]) out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989363
> View attachment 3989364



What a great color! I can almost imagine that spring is around the corner....


----------



## diane278

What can I say? I’m totally addicted.


----------



## Mousse

cosima said:


> View attachment 3989549
> View attachment 3989549
> 
> Here she is !



Gorgeous! It looks brand new. Enjoy carting her!


----------



## grietje

cosima said:


> Here she is !



Absolutely beautiful! This is a bag I would be so happy to own.  But I have Nero and it is similar so I will admire yours! Is it Nappa or Calfskin?


----------



## cosima

Mousse said:


> Gorgeous! It looks brand new. Enjoy carting her!


Thank you, it's one and a half year old!


----------



## cosima

grietje said:


> Absolutely beautiful! This is a bag I would be so happy to own.  But I have Nero and it is similar so I will admire yours! Is it Nappa or Calfskin?


Thank you, Grietje! Tourmaline is one of my favorite colors of BV, it's very versatile. It goes also with black becaus it's very dark!
But a black cabat is also very very beautiful! Mine is Nappa.


----------



## diane278

Cosima,
Any chance of some modeling shots?   Please! (Love the photo you posted on the rock)


----------



## diane278

NLG convertible


----------



## cosima

diane278 said:


> Cosima,
> Any chance of some modeling shots?   Please! (Love the photo you posted on the rock)



My first ( and last  ) modeling shot!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella... love how blue/purple looks with my orange mules...


----------



## grietje

I’ve been rather lazy and carrying the Nero Cervo Loop for the past week or so. Thinking to change to the China Red chain tote for today.


----------



## diane278

cosima said:


> View attachment 3992134
> 
> 
> My first ( and last  ) modeling shot!



Looks so great on you! Thank you for the mod shot!


----------



## Zabear

Barolo parachute!


----------



## grietje

Nope.  The China red stayed at home and Nero Loop is joining me for another busy day.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Nope.  The China red stayed at home and Nero Loop is joining me for another busy day.


They are addictive, aren't they??


----------



## Buckeyemommy

cosima said:


> View attachment 3989549
> View attachment 3989549
> 
> Here she is !



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat for tomorrow and as my travel bag for a quick trip to Vegas.


----------



## Phiomega

Red China chain tote for a ‘black and white’ outfit day....


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red Bella/Garda


----------



## diane278

Nero cervo loop


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Nero cervo loop


mine is ready for the weekend in the park
such an easy bag!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Red Bella/Garda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994165


you look fab!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Nero Loop


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> you look fab!!!



Thank you! Hoping for some spring soon, though, so I can get rid of the boots......[emoji15]


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cabat and glicine espadrilles.....and menocore gray tunic/sweatshirt.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Quetsche cabat and glicine espadrilles.....and menocore gray tunic/sweatshirt.
> View attachment 3997667


lovely!


----------



## sngsk

All ready for Spring- Orchid montaigne and "Tiffany" baby bag. [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Poussin


----------



## obscurity7

sngsk said:


> All ready for Spring- Orchid montaigne and "Tiffany" baby bag. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3999367


I narrowly missed out on a fiery orange/red montaigne last year and am still kicking myself.  This color is even MORE stunning!  Beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

same Veneta


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> same Veneta



Great combo!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium Olimpia first style, nero


----------



## 24601

Small roma


----------



## js2367

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium Olimpia first style, nero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001736
> View attachment 4001737


so cute!


----------



## js2367

24601 said:


> Small roma
> View attachment 4002175


how do you like this bag? Contemplating getting it for my mom!


----------



## 24601

js2367 said:


> how do you like this bag? Contemplating getting it for my mom!



Love the bag so much  Very good work bag and easy to keep things organized.


----------



## js2367

24601 said:


> Love the bag so much  Very good work bag and easy to keep things organized.


Ah okay! All the choices now... haha


----------



## diane278

A rainy day Quetsche cervo loop.


----------



## gagabag

24601 said:


> Small roma
> View attachment 4002175


 Ooooh I am thinking of getting one too for work - can you fit in A4 or a MBP13 in a small? I don’t carry either everyday but though it would be nice if these fit if needed. Thanks


----------



## Phiomega

She has not been out for a while and today I feel strongly about her. My beloved Atlantic Campana - when I first got her, she follows me everywhere from - office, travel trips, weekend, including wedding! She is really soft right now and the color remains amazing...


----------



## ksuromax

Large Nodini and slippers in Nero


----------



## obscurity7

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4004374
> 
> She has not been out for a while and today I feel strongly about her. My beloved Atlantic Campana - when I first got her, she follows me everywhere from - office, travel trips, weekend, including wedding! She is really soft right now and the color remains amazing...



There's a navy/dark blue hole in my bag collection, and this looks stunning! The color in the light is divine, and I can see the lovely softness of the leather. [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

NLG convertible


----------



## Mousse

Matte & Shine Cabat (aka Audrey) with her new to her Moon Lanyard (aka her pearls).


----------



## ManilaMama

Swapping out bags for tomorrow.. inspired by the hot summer sun... Byzantine Veneta Hobo!!  (SA said it was Byzantine. I wonder if she got it right)

Still trying to figure out how I can embellish it with the Twilly and Prada bag charm I had in my bag earlier haha! 




SIDE QUESTION: should I spray this with collonil carbon pro? To protect it from water and dirt? This will be her maiden voyage!


----------



## Phiomega

obscurity7 said:


> There's a navy/dark blue hole in my bag collection, and this looks stunning! The color in the light is divine, and I can see the lovely softness of the leather. [emoji7]



Thank you! I love my Atlantic Campana. Atlantic is an amazing color - it has the chameleon quality of BV - looks bright outdoor and dark indoor. It has a purple tinge though, so many will say it is a crossroad between blue and purple. The new Cobalt, by the way, is a very rich deep blue color... you should check it out IRL... if I don’t have Atlantic, I’d be so tempted!


----------



## Phiomega

ManilaMama said:


> Swapping out bags for tomorrow.. inspired by the hot summer sun... Byzantine Veneta Hobo!!  (SA said it was Byzantine. I wonder if she got it right)
> 
> Still trying to figure out how I can embellish it with the Twilly and Prada bag charm I had in my bag earlier haha!
> 
> SIDE QUESTION: should I spray this with collonil carbon pro? To protect it from water and dirt? This will be her maiden voyage!



Learning from @ksuromax - twilly could be on your neck ... I put my charm on the zipper usually...

Lovely purple!

No clue on spraying the bag... I never sprayed my BV and they are all OK so far...


----------



## Phiomega

Lovely Red China Messenger out for Sunday! Sorry bad lighting!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Learning from @ksuromax - twilly could be on your neck ... I put my charm on the zipper usually...
> 
> Lovely purple!
> 
> No clue on spraying the bag... I never sprayed my BV and they are all OK so far...


or, as a headband!


----------



## couturequeen

Tote time


----------



## indiaink

Out to brunch for our 20th anniversary...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Out to brunch for our 20th anniversary...


Congrats , we have our thirtieth this summer, yikes!


----------



## 24601

gagabag said:


> Ooooh I am thinking of getting one too for work - can you fit in A4 or a MBP13 in a small? I don’t carry either everyday but though it would be nice if these fit if needed. Thanks



Hi @gagabag, sorry for late reply. A4 and MBP13 would be too big to fit into small Roma. Only iPad Pro would do.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Out to brunch for our 20th anniversary...


Congrats!!  
what a cute bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty is action today  (and espadrilles)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty is action today  (and espadrilles)



Gorgeous as ever! 



indiaink said:


> Out to brunch for our 20th anniversary...



This darling of a bag. Whimsical with the drawstring and yet the chains add a nice elegant flair to it. Congrats on your anniversary. 



Phiomega said:


> Lovely Red China Messenger



Such a pretty bag for the weekend. I am sure you caught a lot of attention with this lovely piece. 



ManilaMama said:


> Byzantine Veneta Hobo!!



It does look like Byzantine. Such a happy purple for summer. [emoji171]


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Out to brunch for our 20th anniversary...



Happy anniversary! What a cute and cool bag...


----------



## grietje

Nero Cervo Loop.  Carried it this weekend and haven't bothered to change it out.
And with all the rain that's expected this week, I suspect I'll carry it all week.
I'm anxious for Spring and sunnier weather.  Slinky, my New Sand Bella, and my Vert Vertigo GP36 need to come out!


----------



## diane278

After seeing couturequeen’s Gainsboro tote on that fuchsia chair yesterday, I was inspired to get mine back out...


----------



## ksuromax

Baseball in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Baseball in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


The essence of Spring is in your outfit and accessories. Love the whole look.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The essence of Spring is in your outfit and accessories. Love the whole look.


thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Garda and Kiki, my son’s favorite stuffed animal... I carried my Moss Garda to work and was so much in a hurry to go for an early weekend trip that I decided not to change bag - she should be versatile enough, and she has not been out enough this year!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4010523
> 
> Moss Garda and Kiki, my son’s favorite stuffed animal... I carried my Moss Garda to work and was so much in a hurry to go for an early weekend trip that I decided not to change bag - she should be versatile enough, and she has not been out enough this year!


Love the colour!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red Garda


----------



## muchstuff

Absinthe cervo hobo, a bit of something spring-like on this rainy drab day in Vancouver...


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4010544
> 
> 
> Red Garda


What colour is this, do you know?


----------



## ksuromax

baby Knot is having fun tonight


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> baby Knot is having fun tonight


Why do your bags have more fun than I do?  What a lovely spread...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Why do your bags have more fun than I do?  What a lovely spread...


they are lucky ones, i am jealous myself!
just look at this lobstah!


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> What colour is this, do you know?



It’s color code 6210, so Carmino?


----------



## minimom

ksuromax said:


> Baseball in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton



I love that flower ring!  So pretty. 

And can I just say that seeing all these Bella/Garda bags are sure tempting me?


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> It’s color code 6210, so Carmino?


Oh, yes! Carmino - it was a great Red. 
I liked the Garda/Bella with the leather covered rings like yours the best.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Absinthe cervo hobo, a bit of something spring-like on this rainy drab day in Vancouver...
> 
> View attachment 4010569



oohhhh! Such a "happy" color!!! I love it!


----------



## dolali

I also want a Bella/Garda , ..... ok I think I want all styles in all colors 

Love to look at all your pictures! Its my way to unwind after stresses of life. 

So thank you all for posting your beauties!


----------



## Mousse

Large Nero belly with Ossidato Rame innards.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Large Nero belly with Ossidato Rame innards.
> View attachment 4011018


Great combo!


----------



## obscurity7

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4010523
> 
> Moss Garda and Kiki, my son’s favorite stuffed animal... I carried my Moss Garda to work and was so much in a hurry to go for an early weekend trip that I decided not to change bag - she should be versatile enough, and she has not been out enough this year!





LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4010544
> 
> 
> Red Garda



Loving both of these!  This style is especially intriguing.


----------



## ksuromax

Carmino Veneta + sandals


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4010523
> 
> Moss Garda and Kiki, my son’s favorite stuffed animal... I carried my Moss Garda to work and was so much in a hurry to go for an early weekend trip that I decided not to change bag - she should be versatile enough, and she has not been out enough this year!


so cute!!   


LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4010544
> 
> 
> Red Garda


Thank you for this red kick, i remembered i had Carmino, too! 
pulled mine out today and happy to be your colour twin! 



muchstuff said:


> Absinthe cervo hobo, a bit of something spring-like on this rainy drab day in Vancouver...
> 
> View attachment 4010569


Yum, yum, yum!!!!!  



Mousse said:


> Large Nero belly with Ossidato Rame innards.
> View attachment 4011018


this is like a dream...


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> so cute!!
> 
> Thank you for this red kick, i remembered i had Carmino, too!
> pulled mine out today and happy to be your colour twin!




You are welcome [emoji4]. It really is a great - I would even call it “true” - red [emoji7]


----------



## sonyamorris

Today is a Cervo Loop day!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Today is a Cervo Loop day!


What colour is this please?


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour!





obscurity7 said:


> Loving both of these!  This style is especially intriguing.





ksuromax said:


> so cute!!



Thank you all! Carried her for the past two days and continue to love Garda/Bella’s ease of use... and the leather has soften a lot that I enjoyed touching her now....


----------



## anniebhu

Brunito small iron


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> What colour is this please?


I think it’s Barolo! Probably I’ll go to the boutique to clarify.
Actually I don’t know if Large Cervo Loop was made in other reddish colors except Barolo, but anyway mine is very similar to many photos of Barolo Loops that I saw here on TPF


----------



## sonyamorris

anniebhu said:


> Brunito small iron


Great style!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly veneta


----------



## anniebhu

Medium Nero Cesta.

DH’s Ferragamo tote/document bag sticking out at the side. I’m working on him to add a BV to his collection.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sapphire large veneta. Sorry, no pics. AND I spilled orange juice on it.


----------



## Phiomega

I don’t use my Red China chain tote enough and decided to use her two days in a row. Funny thing today: I stopped by a BV boutique just to check out the new colors (awesome NLG chain tote with mix of patent leather, and really cute new Osaka medium size), and the SA thought that my Red China is a display item - she almost opened it to showcase the inside to me... [emoji1]... its a prove that my Red China has stood the test of time (albeit more
Than a year only)


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4015662
> 
> 
> I don’t use my Red China chain tote enough and decided to use her two days in a row. Funny thing today: I stopped by a BV boutique just to check out the new colors (awesome NLG chain tote with mix of patent leather, and really cute new Osaka medium size), and the SA thought that my Red China is a display item - she almost opened it to showcase the inside to me... [emoji1]... its a prove that my Red China has stood the test of time (albeit more
> Than a year only)



Your red chain tote is beautiful — some of your pics helped convince me to get my black one. Excuse my ignorance, but what does NLG stand for?


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> Your red chain tote is beautiful — some of your pics helped convince me to get my black one. Excuse my ignorance, but what does NLG stand for?


New Light Grey - colour


----------



## catsinthebag

ksuromax said:


> New Light Grey - colour



Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> its a prove that my Red China has stood the test of time (albeit more Than a year only)



I can see the sides of yours softening up nicely. Gorgeous China Red. Somehow China Red is a color I never get tired of seeing... but to be fair, none of BV's colors ever bore me.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can see the sides of yours softening up nicely. Gorgeous China Red. Somehow China Red is a color I never get tired of seeing... but to be fair, none of BV's colors ever bore me.



Agree. Love this red.


----------



## Phiomega

catsinthebag said:


> Your red chain tote is beautiful — some of your pics helped convince me to get my black one. Excuse my ignorance, but what does NLG stand for?



New light grey indeed. Thanks! Your black one is really elegant too...



frenziedhandbag said:


> I can see the sides of yours softening up nicely. Gorgeous China Red. Somehow China Red is a color I never get tired of seeing... but to be fair, none of BV's colors ever bore me.



Yes it is very soft right now - I am loving it. So true about BV colors... some of them seemed to ‘light up from within’ at times....



Buckeyemommy said:


> Agree. Love this red.



Thank you... Yes it is a really lovely red!


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop is out today! The ultimate, easy elegance bag....


----------



## grietje

It's sunny!  Slinky the Karung Cabat is out!


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cervo loop.


----------



## grietje

Friday casual so jeans, a log sleeved striped tee, Tangerine BV flats and New Sand Garda.


----------



## diane278

NLG convertible & denim espadrilles


----------



## Buckeyemommy

China red disco.


----------



## Mousse

Argento Nodini


----------



## princesspig

Vesuvio Nodini and a load of bracelets


----------



## frenziedhandbag

princesspig said:


> Vesuvio Nodini and a load of bracelets



Lovely color for Spring! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Canard Bella


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard Bella



I love this color for spring!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

My camel Veneta is about a year old... I got it in Austria mid March last year! Decided to get her out as she has only been out once this year...


----------



## grietje

Only BV innards.  My Hermes Vert Vertigo GP36 made its debut today.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Only BV innards.  My Hermes Vert Vertigo GP36 made its debut today.


Yay!!!


----------



## diane278

Still this:


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Still this:
> View attachment 4022831



Love this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Still this



NLG is dreamy in this style. [emoji7] 



Phiomega said:


> I love this color for spring!!!!



+1. Wore a navy romper with it and Canard brightened my outfit instantly. [emoji170]


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Still this:
> View attachment 4022831



This is a lovely bag. And I am craving for grey-ish bag these days....

Can it stand on its own when the leather softens up?


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> This is a lovely bag. And I am craving for grey-ish bag these days....
> 
> Can it stand on its own when the leather softens up?



The leather is pretty soft.  This is how it puddles with only a small wallet and sunglasses in it. (It’s pretty much empty) 
In the photo above, it also had a pouch and phone in it so it’s much fuller and it’s leaning against the back of a chair.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Love this bag!





frenziedhandbag said:


> NLG is dreamy in this style. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Phiomega said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely bag. And I am craving for grey-ish bag these days..../QUOTE]
Click to expand...


I love this style and have been wrestling with whether or not to add a black one, knowing that the style is being discontinued. I really don’t need another large bag and I think I should stay on Ban Island. Perhaps a margarita, or four, will divert my thoughts.....or knock me out. Either would work


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Still this:
> View attachment 4022831



Still [emoji173]️it.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> I love this style and have been wrestling with whether or not to add a black one, knowing that the style is being discontinued. I really don’t need another large bag and I think I should stay on Ban Island. Perhaps a margarita, or four, will divert my thoughts.....or knock me out. Either would work


same- i have this in black and thinking i should add a color.


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop and Crabby for a touch of color...


----------



## obscurity7

Every outfit needs a pop (or two!) of color.


----------



## diane278

Gainsboro Lido


----------



## LLANeedle

If winter would go away I’d bring out my spring bags.......but snow is forecasted for tomorrow so I’m still carrying my medium nero rete tote.


----------



## indiaink

obscurity7 said:


> Every outfit needs a pop (or two!) of color.
> View attachment 4025866


OK, c'mon, this isn't fair. First jburgh has this lovely NLG Cervo (!want!) and now this lovely photo and this GREEN!  And your hair! I want it all!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LLANeedle said:


> If winter would go away I’d bring out my spring bags.......but snow is forecasted for tomorrow so I’m still carrying my medium nero rete tote.



Same here!  Snow again.


----------



## diane278

NLG cervo loop......rainy day.....dog sittting.


----------



## obscurity7

indiaink said:


> OK, c'mon, this isn't fair. First jburgh has this lovely NLG Cervo (!want!) and now this lovely photo and this GREEN!  And your hair! I want it all!


Ha, thank you!  Although I assure you, you do NOT want my hair.  (keeping in mind of course that everyone wants what they don't have...)


----------



## LouiseCPH

Spring has finally arrived in Denmark! You still need somewhat warm clothes, but temperatures have reached double digits. I celebrate in blue - and with tourmaline ayers tote [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Spring has finally arrived in Denmark! You still need somewhat warm clothes, but temperatures have reached double digits. I celebrate in blue - and with tourmaline ayers tote [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️



This is a lovely combination! Happy spring!


----------



## Phiomega

My embroidered Ardoise pillow was out for a short trip to grocery store with my son....


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat for tomorrow’s work day.


----------



## ksuromax

miss Naughty brought home lil miss Naughty


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030289


Spring perfection!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030289




You look nice!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

hotshot said:


> You look nice!!



Thank you very much [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Knotty  today without a cat


----------



## diane278

NLG pillow.


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030289



Lovely combination of colors!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> miss Naughty brought home lil miss Naughty



Look at the treasures.... it’s like having a present within a present!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Look at the treasures.... it’s like having a present within a present!!!


kinder chocolate egg


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Lovely combination of colors!!!



Thank you! I find that my camel tote gets a lot of use. It’s both the design of the bag but particularly also the color - very easy to match with a lot of different things [emoji4]


----------



## Yes!Please!

Bottega Venata pumps today!


----------



## grietje

Nero Peggy flats and Nero Cabat


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Second week with Canard Bella.


----------



## diane278

Canard pillow


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Canard pillow



Ahhhh, the Canard pillow that made me get my Canard Bella. 

Diane, this shot is ad-worthy! [emoji172]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ahhhh, the Canard pillow that made me get my Canard Bella.
> 
> Diane, this shot is ad-worthy! [emoji172]



Thank you.....it drives me crazy that my very white walls always have a warm cast in my iPad photos.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you.....it drives me crazy that my very white walls always have a warm cast in my iPad photos.



The essence of what is in your photo is more important than the white cast (which I can't see). Canard is such a difficult color to capture and yet your picture shows it true to color. Well done!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Canard pillow
> View attachment 4032165



Oh wow. Wow. This should be a BV ad!


----------



## grietje

Slinky and Camel Peggy flats


----------



## septembersiren

Phiomega said:


> Oh wow. Wow. This should be a BV ad!



Love the bag 
Love the painting


----------



## princesspig

I'm just at home today, so have no need for a bag, but I am wearing my new to me (and hopefully authentic - it does have all of the right stamps as far as I can tell) ring - it was delivered this morning, and after a bit of cleaning and polishing, I think it's looking pretty good.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rusty belly, large


----------



## diane278

Red pillow bag....


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Red pillow bag....



I think BV should hire you as creative consultant for their print ads [emoji2]... lovely match with the picture, It perfectly highlights the China Red hue, and very appropriate with the Koi fish symbolism that is held high in Asian cultures.... here is one of the many articles about it:

http://www.everything-ponds.com/koi-symbolism.html


----------



## obscurity7

diane278 said:


> Red pillow bag....
> View attachment 4033434


Great taste in bags and artwork!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I think BV should hire you as creative consultant for their print ads.It perfectly highlights the China Red hue, and very appropriate with the Koi fish symbolism that is held high in Asian cultures..



+1


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I think BV should hire you as creative consultant for their print ads [emoji2]... lovely match with the picture, It perfectly highlights the China Red hue, and very appropriate with the Koi fish symbolism that is held high in Asian cultures....





obscurity7 said:


> Great taste in bags and artwork!





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



I grew up in a home filled primarily with Asian furniture and influences, and I have incorporated several family pieces into my own home. (I purchased the koi watercolor online from a Chinese artist about 20 years ago.) ......Thank you for the link to the info on the symbolism of the Koi.....


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop and Nero sandals


----------



## LLANeedle

Finally......warmer weather......I put the Nero Cervo Loop away and brought out the Safari Veneta.


----------



## grietje

A VERY stuffed Slinky which includes my Air Force Blue embroidered shoulder bag.  My sister and I are headed to Hawaii today!


----------



## grietje




----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow and espadrilles are going out to do errands.......


----------



## Buckeyemommy

princesspig said:


> I'm just at home today, so have no need for a bag, but I am wearing my new to me (and hopefully authentic - it does have all of the right stamps as far as I can tell) ring - it was delivered this morning, and after a bit of cleaning and polishing, I think it's looking pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4033322



Love it!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> View attachment 4034638


Slinky is such an amazing bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop at a playground....


----------



## sonyamorris

Yesterday at the new art club with my Cervo Loop!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Buckeyemommy

China red disco and few knot bracelets for start of soccer season. 3 games today if the weather holds.


----------



## diane278

Mona Lisa pillow.


----------



## princesspig

Vesuvio Nodini (is this also known as the pillow?), as well as a silver bracelet and ring.


----------



## diane278

princesspig said:


> Vesuvio Nodini (is this also known as the pillow?), as well as a silver bracelet and ring.
> View attachment 4035723


Yes, the Nodini is also known as the pillow.


----------



## princesspig

diane278 said:


> Yes, the Nodini is also known as the pillow.



Thank you!
Is this an older name for the Nodini or just a nickname?


----------



## obscurity7

I find the baseball hobo works much better with jeans and sneakers as a casual bag.  I'm still getting used to wearing a shoulder bag (my first in many years).  I think the previous owner really never wore it, because the seams are just now beginning to soften and become more comfortable.  I plan to wear it all week and see if I can't break it in a bit more.


----------



## diane278

princesspig said:


> Thank you!
> Is this an older name for the Nodini or just a nickname?



I don’t know the answer to that. I’m guessing that pillow is a nickname as I just looked up ‘nodini’ and the translation I got was ‘bread knots’, and I do know that the knots on the bag are called Nodinis. But, again, I’m just guessing. Perhaps someone else knows.....


----------



## diane278

Pillow (and espadrille) season is officially here. Unless it rains. New Fume is today’s lucky traveler....


----------



## obscurity7

diane278 said:


> Pillow (and espadrille) season is officially here. Unless it rains. New Fume is today’s lucky traveler....
> View attachment 4036493


In addition to all your amazing artwork, I would like to steal this chair, too.  I won't steal your bags, though.  I mean, I'm not a monster.


----------



## LouiseCPH

obscurity7 said:


> I find the baseball hobo works much better with jeans and sneakers as a casual bag.  I'm still getting used to wearing a shoulder bag (my first in many years).  I think the previous owner really never wore it, because the seams are just now beginning to soften and become more comfortable.  I plan to wear it all week and see if I can't break it in a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 4036267



You look very cool and stylish, yet relaxed [emoji106]


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> Pillow (and espadrille) season is officially here. Unless it rains. New Fume is today’s lucky traveler....
> View attachment 4036493


I like this artistic pillow series!
Do you have decided to repeat your mythical “7 pillow bags in 7 days”?
I like soooo much this bag and the colors that you have, it’s a pleasure to see new pictures of them!


----------



## ksuromax

princesspig said:


> Vesuvio Nodini (is this also known as the pillow?), as well as a silver bracelet and ring.
> View attachment 4035723


hello, twinie!   


obscurity7 said:


> I find the baseball hobo works much better with jeans and sneakers as a casual bag.  I'm still getting used to wearing a shoulder bag (my first in many years).  I think the previous owner really never wore it, because the seams are just now beginning to soften and become more comfortable.  I plan to wear it all week and see if I can't break it in a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 4036267


treat for the eyes!!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Pillow (and espadrille) season is officially here. Unless it rains. New Fume is today’s lucky traveler....
> View attachment 4036493


Diane, your Pillows are a perfect and complete set for all year round regardless of weather, do you mind posting updated group shot when you have a spare minute?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Diane, your Pillows are a perfect and complete set for all year round regardless of weather, do you mind posting updated group shot when you have a spare minute?


Sure. Give me a few days...


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo with a fleet of BV innards. Changed out my wallet to match  - Canard cravatteria zip around.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Sure. Give me a few days...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


>


 I have one on the way. Should be here Wednesday. The update can be it’s reveal....


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> I like this artistic pillow series!
> Do you have decided to repeat your mythical “7 pillow bags in 7 days”?
> I like soooo much this bag and the colors that you have, it’s a pleasure to see new pictures of them!


Thank you! I’ve been trying to use them because I’ve ignored them for quite awhile.  It’s gotten unusually warm here for this time of the year and I usually want to carry small, light bags in hot weather.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I have one on the way. Should be here Wednesday. The update can be it’s reveal....


oh, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop and sneakers


----------



## 24601

Dusty rose double compartments pillow [emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## diane278

My neglected Argento pillow


----------



## diane278

obscurity7 said:


> In addition to all your amazing artwork, I would like to steal this chair, too.  I won't steal your bags, though.  I mean, I'm not a monster.



Lol. Please don’t hate me for this, but I’d let go of some of the bags before I’d let go of some of the art.  I mean I wouldn’t leave bags outside the door to be taken, but if forced to make a choice, it could be tough.


----------



## obscurity7

diane278 said:


> My neglected Argento pillow
> View attachment 4037214





diane278 said:


> Lol. Please don’t hate me for this, but I’d let go of some of the bags before I’d let go of some of the art.  I mean I wouldn’t leave bags outside the door to be taken, but if forced to make a choice, it could be tough.


 That horse painting is stunning!  Who is the artist, if you don't mind my asking?  (full disclosure: my dad is an artist, so I also grew up steeped in art)  And I totally understand.  I wouldn't leave my bags out unattended either, but in a battle between art and bag, I think I'd have to go art.


----------



## obscurity7

LouiseCPH said:


> You look very cool and stylish, yet relaxed [emoji106]





ksuromax said:


> hello, twinie!
> 
> treat for the eyes!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## diane278

obscurity7 said:


> That horse painting is stunning!  Who is the artist, if you don't mind my asking?  (full disclosure: my dad is an artist, so I also grew up steeped in art)  And I totally understand.  I wouldn't leave my bags out unattended either, but in a battle between art and bag, I think I'd have to go art.


The painting was purchased at an estate sale. It’s not signed. I asked, but the people running the sale didn’t have any information on it.  The lack of provenance made it affordable.  Growing up in an artist’s house must have been really special.  I feel a deeper connection to the paintings where I’ve had some interaction with the artist.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my new-to-me tote (Garda chain tote??) for the first time today [emoji4]


----------



## obscurity7

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my new-to-me tote (Garda chain tote??) for the first time today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037355


You look so put together!  And that tote, whatever the name is, is truly fabulous!  What a great find!


----------



## obscurity7

diane278 said:


> The painting was purchased at an estate sale. It’s not signed. I asked, but the people running the sale didn’t have any information on it.  The lack of provenance made it affordable.  Growing up in an artist’s house must have been really special.  I feel a deeper connection to the paintings where I’ve had some interaction with the artist.


Growing up with a parent as an artist has its challenges, but you grow to appreciate it more as you get older.  I have sculptures and paintings in my house that I would otherwise never be able to afford.  He also would trade his artwork for other artists' artwork and gift those pieces to me.  

I do wish you knew the artist though.  The horse is amazing, and that is some kind of luck to find it at an estate sale.


----------



## diane278

obscurity7 said:


> Growing up with a parent as an artist has its challenges, but you grow to appreciate it more as you get older.  I have sculptures and paintings in my house that I would otherwise never be able to afford.  He also would trade his artwork for other artists' artwork and gift those pieces to me.
> 
> I do wish you knew the artist though.  The horse is amazing, and that is some kind of luck to find it at an estate sale.


It was great luck. I walked past a huge collection of ceramic roosters from their kitchen.


----------



## tenKrat

Large Veneta in mist nero nappa


----------



## diane278

Today requires a tote. Quetsche Nodini cabat.

The painting is by a Canadian artist. People always ask me if I know who this is. ( I don’t). Her paintings reflect a well-traveled life. This may be someone she saw on a trip, but I really don’t know.


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> Large Veneta in mist nero nappa
> View attachment 4038452



I keep coming back to your photo. I really like the way you’re able to combine patterns and prints.....


----------



## tenKrat

diane278 said:


> I keep coming back to your photo. I really like the way you’re able to combine patterns and prints.....


@diane278, your kind comment made me smile.  Thank you!  Sometimes I question my choices when mixing prints and patterns.

Coincidentally, today I was trying on different combinations of dresses-shoes-handbags for my niece’s
upcoming rehearsal dinner.  I’ve settled on this outfit with my tourmaline/lizard shoulder bag:


A dressed-down combination that I must remember for another occasion:


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> @diane278, your kind comment made me smile.  Thank you!  Sometimes I question my choices when mixing prints and patterns.
> 
> Coincidentally, today I was trying on different combinations of dresses-shoes-handbags for my niece’s
> upcoming rehearsal dinner.  I’ve settled on this outfit with my tourmaline/lizard shoulder bag:
> View attachment 4038679
> 
> A dressed-down combination that I must remember for another occasion:
> View attachment 4038680


Both look great!


----------



## ksuromax

Nero Loop and Brighton espadrilles


----------



## princesspig

Not really carrying this one - but I did get it for my birthday this morning 
Barolo medium Olimpia:


----------



## tenKrat

diane278 said:


> Both look great!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

princesspig said:


> Not really carrying this one - but I did get it for my birthday this morning
> Barolo medium Olimpia:
> View attachment 4039124



Happy birthday! Barolo is so versatile. Maybe you’ll post a modeling shot for us when you wear her.....


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> @diane278, your kind comment made me smile.  Thank you!  Sometimes I question my choices when mixing prints and patterns.
> 
> Coincidentally, today I was trying on different combinations of dresses-shoes-handbags for my niece’s
> upcoming rehearsal dinner.  I’ve settled on this outfit with my tourmaline/lizard shoulder bag:
> View attachment 4038679



I like this Call combo very much... nice mixing of prints!


----------



## Phiomega

princesspig said:


> Not really carrying this one - but I did get it for my birthday this morning
> Barolo medium Olimpia:



Happy birthday!!!! Lovely gift... Barolo is a beauty and Olympia is an elegant and versatile bag!


----------



## ksuromax

princesspig said:


> Not really carrying this one - but I did get it for my birthday this morning
> Barolo medium Olimpia:
> View attachment 4039124


Barolo is amazing colour, great choice!!  
happy birthday!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

obscurity7 said:


> You look so put together!  And that tote, whatever the name is, is truly fabulous!  What a great find!



Thank you for that nice compliment! And, yes the bag is really promising [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

princesspig said:


> Not really carrying this one - but I did get it for my birthday this morning
> Barolo medium Olimpia:
> View attachment 4039124



Happy birthday and congrats on the great gift [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## diane278

Barolo pillow.....it looks darker than it is.....probably the lighting.


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> I like this Call combo very much... nice mixing of prints!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Diane, your Pillows are a perfect and complete set for all year round regardless of weather, do you mind posting updated group shot when you have a spare minute?



Here’s the update....I love this style but doing this made me realize that I have pillows that aren’t getting sufficient use. (Time to reassess the situation.)  I hung them on an old Asian clothing rack that I use as my scarf closet....


 New Fume; glicine; NLG; Argento; Barolo; Nero; Mona Lisa; canard; China red


----------



## grietje

Absolutely beautiful photo Diane!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Here’s the update....I love this style but doing this made me realize that I have pillows that aren’t getting sufficient use. (Time to reassess the situation.)  I hung them on an old Asian clothing rack that I use as my scarf closet....
> View attachment 4039859
> 
> New Fume; glicine; NLG; Argento; Barolo; Nero; Mona Lisa; canard; China red



Oh my goodness!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here’s the update....I love this style but doing this made me realize that I have pillows that aren’t getting sufficient use. (Time to reassess the situation.)  I hung them on an old Asian clothing rack that I use as my scarf closet....
> View attachment 4039859
> 
> New Fume; glicine; NLG; Argento; Barolo; Nero; Mona Lisa; canard; China red


this is...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> this is...



Oh my god this is awesome Diane 
So beautifully displayed 
Wow what a collection
I like the nodini or pillow
Very nice bag so great to be hands free


----------



## gagabag

Tourmaline today


----------



## Mousse

A repeat of the Canard Cervo Hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat and Fume dodgers


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4039859
> 
> New Fume; glicine; NLG; Argento; Barolo; Nero; Mona Lisa; canard; China red



This picture is just so beautiful. I really think BV should hire you as creative advisor..... drooling with the rainbow of pillows!!!


----------



## grietje

After a week on the beach I’m heading home so Slinky, albeit it less full, is my workhorse today.


----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow & espadrilles.


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4039859


What a stunning collection and exposition. I’m in love with this picture


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me cervo cross-body (well, shoulderbag, but I am going to use it as a crossbody because I find it more cool [emoji6])


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me cervo cross-body (well, shoulderbag, but I am going to use it as a crossbody because I find it more cool [emoji6])



I really love this style... why can’t BV make more like this? It is all that BV is for me, great leather, understated, quality without over the top embellishments.... congrats! And yes it is cooler cross body...


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me cervo cross-body (well, shoulderbag, but I am going to use it as a crossbody because I find it more cool [emoji6])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042193
> View attachment 4042195
> View attachment 4042197


LOVE the bag and the shawl!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine Pillow


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> I really love this style... why can’t BV make more like this? It is all that BV is for me, great leather, understated, quality without over the top embellishments.... congrats! And yes it is cooler cross body...



This bag was bought as an amazing bargain, so I decided to give it a shot - but I like it more than I expected. I have long wanted to try out a cervo bag, and this is my first one. I am thinking that this type of leather will do better in a light color than the intrecciato leather.



ksuromax said:


> LOVE the bag and the shawl!!!!



Thank you! The shawl is ‘Balade en Berlin’, and it keeps me warm while still feeling like spring [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> This bag was bought as an amazing bargain, so I decided to give it a shot - but I like it more than I expected. I have long wanted to try out a cervo bag, and this is my first one. I am thinking that this type of leather will do better in a light color than the intrecciato leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The shawl is ‘Balade en Berlin’, and it keeps me warm while still feeling like spring [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


perfect cheerful cw!


----------



## diane278

Choosing something to wear to an annual charity event later tonight. I’m thinking the Nero pillow and wearing the kimono I just took down off the wall. I can’t remember what I wore previously....hope it wasn’t this. And unstraightened hair.  This is not really last minute planning....I have several hours. Until then, it’s back into sweats!  Uploaded the photo. The pillow bag looks sort of big.  Underneath, I’m wearing a black top and black pants....channeling Johnny Cash. No, I have not been drinking...yet.  Changing to the vintage silver clutch.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ksuromax said:


> this is...



Wow! What is the name of that model? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Choosing something to wear to an annual charity event later tonight. I’m thinking the Nero pillow and wearing the kimono I just took down off the wall. I can’t remember what I wore previously....hope it wasn’t this. And unstraightened hair.  This is not really last minute planning....I have several hours. Until then, it’s back into sweats!  Uploaded the photo. The pillow bag looks sort of big.  Underneath, I’m wearing a black top and black pants....channeling Johnny Cash. No, I have not been drinking...yet.  Changing to the vintage silver clutch.
> View attachment 4043401



I love your natural hair. The vintage silver clutch will be perfect. Have fun tonight!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Choosing something to wear to an annual charity event later tonight. I’m thinking the Nero pillow and wearing the kimono I just took down off the wall. I can’t remember what I wore previously....hope it wasn’t this. And unstraightened hair.  This is not really last minute planning....I have several hours. Until then, it’s back into sweats!  Uploaded the photo. The pillow bag looks sort of big.  Underneath, I’m wearing a black top and black pants....channeling Johnny Cash. No, I have not been drinking...yet.  Changing to the vintage silver clutch.
> View attachment 4043401


I think you have a clutch that would be bomb with this. Just sayin' 
Don't let anyone bug you about it, either.


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> Wow! What is the name of that model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Nodini, a small xbody messenger bag


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Choosing something to wear to an annual charity event later tonight. I’m thinking the Nero pillow and wearing the kimono I just took down off the wall. I can’t remember what I wore previously....hope it wasn’t this. And unstraightened hair.  This is not really last minute planning....I have several hours. Until then, it’s back into sweats!  Uploaded the photo. The pillow bag looks sort of big.  Underneath, I’m wearing a black top and black pants....channeling Johnny Cash. No, I have not been drinking...yet.  Changing to the vintage silver clutch.
> View attachment 4043401


You lok terrific!!!!


----------



## obscurity7

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me cervo cross-body (well, shoulderbag, but I am going to use it as a crossbody because I find it more cool [emoji6])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042193
> View attachment 4042195
> View attachment 4042197


Wearing it crossbody that high up makes me think of a super chic bike messenger, which really is a compliment!  It feels very cutting edge fashion.


----------



## kiss_p

Got DH to hold my bag in the sunlight to show the detail. [emoji4]

Bottega Veneta large veneta plisse in frambois. 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana for a day off.... I forgot how easy to use she is... [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## diane278

Nero pillow....a bit camouflaged.


----------



## obscurity7

diane278 said:


> Nero pillow....a bit camouflaged.
> View attachment 4045109



Perfectly placed and seamless with the painting! Can't tell who's elevating who. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat


----------



## obscurity7

Love the variations in color!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Large Denim Veneta and Denim mules.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Large Denim Veneta and Denim mules.


pics? any chance?


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Large Denim Veneta and Denim mules.



I was wondering if you’ve been wearing your mules......


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido.....and Nero mules (inspired by CoastalCouture)


----------



## Christofle

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato lido.....and Nero mules (inspired by CoastalCouture)
> View attachment 4046572



I love the texture and colour of your BV plus it matches your lovely wood floor.


----------



## LouiseCPH

obscurity7 said:


> Wearing it crossbody that high up makes me think of a super chic bike messenger, which really is a compliment!  It feels very cutting edge fashion.



Thank you very much! My matchy-matchy style seldomly gets labeled cutting edge - but I’ll take it [emoji6]!

In fact, I prefer bags that sit up high under the arm, perhaps because I am so short [emoji57], but I feel like it fits my frame better. The fact that it sits “under the arm” is one of the things I really like about the classic Veneta bag.


----------



## won




----------



## won

My first Bottega loving it so much!


----------



## septembersiren

Channeling my inner Diane 
BV shoes and chartreuse Nodini


----------



## obscurity7

won said:


> View attachment 4047588


You are the lovely spring vision I wish I could be!  The bag and the dress both have this wonderful sense of ease.  And congrats on your first BV!  (may it be the first of many)


----------



## diane278

Traveling light....denim coin purse (holds DL & CC).....


----------



## won

obscurity7 said:


> You are the lovely spring vision I wish I could be!  The bag and the dress both have this wonderful sense of ease.  And congrats on your first BV!  (may it be the first of many)



Thank you for your compliment.. Can't believe it took me so long to pull the trigger and now I'm paying close attention to the piazza lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My neglected Argento pillow



[emoji206]  and Argento. Major love! 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my new-to-me tote (Garda chain tote??) for the first time today



You look fabulous as always. This is such a lovely treatment for this bag. [emoji106] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> pillows



Picture perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look fabulous as always. This is such a lovely treatment for this bag. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Thank you - yes, I like the treatment, makes the bag a little extra alive [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you - yes, I like the treatment, makes the bag a little extra alive [emoji4]


I agree. Makes it more unique. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## grietje

It's jeans Friday and the weather has cooled so out came the tourmaline large Veneta.  I have the same reaction every time I use this bag:  Ooooh (I say to the bag), you are so pretty and classic!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> It's jeans Friday and the weather has cooled so out came the tourmaline large Veneta.  I have the same reaction every time I use this bag:  Ooooh (I say to the bag), you are so pretty and classic!



You were carrying that lovely bag the first time we met up at Left Bank in Santana Row. I was carrying the large Nero belly. [emoji8]


----------



## anniebhu

Casual Saturday


----------



## V0N1B2

Not carrying per se, but wearing. 
SS 2012 Cioccolato Suede and Antique Ayers wedge sandals. 
And channeling @diane278 with my Clove EF Kimono cardigan and white skinnies.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Also casual saturday with me


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Not carrying per se, but wearing.
> SS 2012 Cioccolato Suede and Antique Ayers wedge sandals.
> And channeling @diane278 with my Clove EF Kimono cardigan and white skinnies.
> View attachment 4050557



Lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Buckeyemommy

New to me laptop bag for the work week.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> New to me laptop bag for the work week.


How do you like this bag for a work-type of tote?  It seems perfect with the back pocket for a laptop/tablet and room in the front pocket for papers etc. Plus the fact that it opens flat.  Are you getting  a lot of use out of it?
I'm thinking it would almost be a good "personal item" for the plane... You've given me something to think about


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> How do you like this bag for a work-type of tote?  It seems perfect with the back pocket for a laptop/tablet and room in the front pocket for papers etc. Plus the fact that it opens flat.  Are you getting  a lot of use out of it?
> I'm thinking it would almost be a good "personal item" for the plane... You've given me something to think about



Really love it. This is my first week carrying it. My laptop fits perfectly in the back, notebook, umbrella and water in front. Nice adjustable shoulder straps too. 
I was on the fence about it but couldn’t pass up the incredible price on eBay (auction). I’ve never gotten this lucky. It’s in brand new condition.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Brunito pillow today, from my first BV meet up.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Brunito pillow today, from my first BV meet up.


I remember when you bought that bag.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4047686
> 
> Channeling my inner Diane
> BV shoes and chartreuse Nodini





V0N1B2 said:


> Not carrying per se, but wearing.
> SS 2012 Cioccolato Suede and Antique Ayers wedge sandals.
> And channeling @diane278 with my Clove EF Kimono cardigan and white skinnies.
> View attachment 4050557



You two do me better than I do myself!
Next time I need new clothes, I’m coming to your houses to shop.


----------



## princesspig

Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes  - life got in the way and I have not had time to look at the forum since!

Today, I'm not carrying a bag (and as it is raining, I will definitely not be taking a Bottega Veneta out), but I am wearing this BV necklace. 
It is a bit out there, but I actually really like it, especially with a very simple outfit.


----------



## diane278

My new-to-me, just delivered, China red disco.....and denim espadrilles....


----------



## Gabs007

I'm not awfully keen on their bags, but adore their shoes


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Casual Saturday



I love this! Perfect elegant grey on grey with touch of metallic!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> New to me laptop bag for the work week.



Oh this is just sooooo lovely! I would not be able to pull this off... my work required me to have a laptop bag that can be thrown around without worrying, otherwise I will be sooo tempted... thanks for sharing, really nice!


----------



## Phiomega

Got her out for a quick work trip out of town... my friend who is an avid fan of BV really love the color.... I love my Moss Garda!


----------



## GoStanford

Phiomega said:


> Got her out for a quick work trip out of town... my friend who is an avid fan of BV really love the color.... I love my Moss Garda!



I think this bag is perfect in this color.  Beautiful photo.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> My new-to-me, just delivered, China red disco.....and denim espadrilles....
> View attachment 4053219


looks perfect on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4053449
> 
> 
> Got her out for a quick work trip out of town... my friend who is an avid fan of BV really love the color.... I love my Moss Garda!


----------



## ksuromax

New Red cervo hobo + necklaces


----------



## Phiomega

GoStanford said:


> I think this bag is perfect in this color.  Beautiful photo.





ksuromax said:


>



Thank you! I took another pic under this dimmed lighting... I think it also shows the color beautifully though dark...


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> New Red cervo hobo + necklaces


LOOOVE bright colored hobos!  This is fantastic.


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> LOOOVE bright colored hobos!  This is fantastic.


thank you


----------



## princesspig

Beautiful bags! I absolutely adore the colour Moss!

I'm wearing a silver brooch today - it came in a set of two (they are identical), but I have given one to my mum.
This one is a bit less odd and more wearable than the white enamel/silver necklace I wore yesterday, which I think people either love or hate


----------



## grietje

New Sand Garda as it’s warming up!


----------



## princesspig

BV cardigan, ring and bracelets:


----------



## Phiomega

Red China messenger is out today!


----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow & espadrilles


----------



## ksuromax

the same hobo, last day before i switch


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> the same hobo, last day before i switch



Great colors and mix of patterns - and lovely scarf [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Tourmaline and ayers tote


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Great colors and mix of patterns - and lovely scarf [emoji7]


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Tourmaline and ayers tote


lovely look, very beautiful blouse


----------



## princesspig

Barolo Olimpia and black BV silver necklace.


----------



## Phiomega

Late posting.... Got my Irish beauty out for Labor Day break, love how it looks with my TB sandal - the green matches Irish!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> the same hobo, last day before i switch



You are vision of spring beauty! I love the white floral with the red bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> My new-to-me, just delivered, China red disco.....and denim espadrilles....
> View attachment 4053219



Twins!  I love this bag. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4055064
> 
> Red China messenger is out today!



Such a lovely bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Again, not carrying but wearing. BV shoes from Fall/Winter 2011.
As my first attempt at a @ksuromax -style selfie was a bust (no pun intended  ), I included a regular shot of the shoes.
*I won’t quit my day job...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> You are vision of spring beauty! I love the white floral with the red bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Again, not carrying but wearing. BV shoes from Fall/Winter 2011.
> As my first attempt at a @ksuromax -style selfie was a bust (no pun intended  ), I included a regular shot of the shoes.
> *I won’t quit my day job...
> View attachment 4056776
> View attachment 4056777


  
you finally cheated on BV and swayed to H? Do i spy a Picotin and Tigre Royal?


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> you finally cheated on BV and swayed to H? Do i spy a Picotin and Tigre Royal?








I will only say that the scarf is not Hermes, but another timeless label favoured by Fashionistas and Mariners the world over.
Old Navy     (I can see tho, that the way it's folded, it has a similarity to TR with the border and palm fronds)

I strive to master the art of high-low.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> New Sand Garda as it’s warming up!


You know doll, I just finished giving out "likes" like candy on Halloween but I'm still waiting to see a bag picture from you.... Just sayin'


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Again, not carrying but wearing. BV shoes from Fall/Winter 2011.
> As my first attempt at a @ksuromax -style selfie was a bust (no pun intended  ), I included a regular shot of the shoes.
> *I won’t quit my day job...
> View attachment 4056776
> View attachment 4056777



Picotin!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> lovely look, very beautiful blouse



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## diane278

Wearing BV espadrilles.  Sort of cheating on the bag....


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057200



You always look so professional and polished......


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> Wearing BV espadrilles.  Sort of cheating on the bag....



I knew you’d get it.    Trying to practice contentment and avoid new slippery slopes.


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote


You have wonderful fashion sense and it's always inspiring to see your photos.  Would love to learn how you organize your closet to put together such great outfits!


----------



## ksuromax

Small shoulder bag in Amarone and necklace


----------



## princesspig

Enjoying the fantastic weather with handful of different silver BV bracelets (some are normal/shiny silver, others are oxidized, some were unisex/for men), ring and Nodini in Vesuvio.


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> You always look so professional and polished......





GoStanford said:


> You have wonderful fashion sense and it's always inspiring to see your photos.  Would love to learn how you organize your closet to put together such great outfits!



Thank you very much - you are so kind! I do love to match everything just so [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

Mona


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Mona
> View attachment 4059710


----------



## diane278

Testing traveling light. Just my DL and a CC in my round coin purse. It may be impracticable, but it’s cute.  

(Art from 1955. Kindergarten. Not sure what was wrong with the fish. Or the sun. Or whatever it is that’s falling from the sky.....)


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Testing traveling light. Just my DL and a CC in my round coin purse. It may be impracticable, but it’s cute.
> 
> (Art from 1955. Kindergarten. Not sure what was wrong with the fish. Or the sun. Or whatever it is that’s falling from the sky.....)
> View attachment 4060116



You drew that? 
How cool to have that 
I love the round coin purse


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> You drew that?
> How cool to have that
> I love the round coin purse


I love the coin purse but the chain makes it so heavy that I don’t want to put it in a purse.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat with my groovy black and white pants (I’ve got a coral colored linen top on top)


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> Mona
> View attachment 4059710


Omg, it’s amazing. I want to hug this beautiful soft vivid bag.
Nodini makes me crazy! Most beautiful Bottega bag for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly veneta


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium belly veneta


Another great photo!  I'm especially impressed that you put together these outfits and accessories in the colder weather (perhaps a bit warmer now).  Do you cycle as well?  I occasionally check Instagram for the photos of stylish cyclists in Copenhagen - I was impressed when we visited as to the practical yet chic daily style.


----------



## ksuromax

Cabat again (with Walnut mu case and Bluette pouch peeking out)


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Cabat again (with Walnut mu case and Bluette pouch peeking out)


That Cabat is dreamy!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That Cabat is dreamy!


cannot agree more!


----------



## LouiseCPH

GoStanford said:


> Another great photo!  I'm especially impressed that you put together these outfits and accessories in the colder weather (perhaps a bit warmer now).  Do you cycle as well?  I occasionally check Instagram for the photos of stylish cyclists in Copenhagen - I was impressed when we visited as to the practical yet chic daily style.



Thanks!

Yes, I cycle 98 % of the time - I love it, it’s fast and easy, and I get a bit of exercise (I only have a 4.5 km commute). The few days a year (less than three weeks all together) we have snow I may jump on the bus, but really, the bike is so much better.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana



Great look, you have chosen well for your one and only lanyard [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Great look, you have chosen well for your one and only lanyard [emoji6]


thank you


----------



## princesspig

Nodini in vesuvio. 

Unfortunately, I was walking a lot and the bag rubbed on my jeans, so now there's some colour transfer on the bag


----------



## diane278

Gigolo Red Lauren Clutch.  It’s going to be 87 here today.....


----------



## ksuromax

princesspig said:


> Nodini in vesuvio.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was walking a lot and the bag rubbed on my jeans, so now there's some colour transfer on the bag


i wash mine and it comes out just fine 
P.S. when i told a SA that i had washed it twice he only said - i'd never tell, it feels like new


----------



## princesspig

ksuromax said:


> i wash mine and it comes out just fine
> P.S. when i told a SA that i had washed it twice he only said - i'd never tell, it feels like new



How do you wash your bag? what do you use to wash it with?

I'm currently cleaning the bag with Collonil Carbon Gold on a q-tip, which has taken off most of the colour transfer, but there's still some on the cut sides of the leather strips. I doubt most people would notice when I'm carrying the bag though.


----------



## ksuromax

princesspig said:


> How do you wash your bag? what do you use to wash it with?
> 
> I'm currently cleaning the bag with Collonil Carbon Gold on a q-tip, which has taken off most of the colour transfer, but there's still some on the cut sides of the leather strips. I doubt most people would notice when I'm carrying the bag though.


mild kids soap work into soft foam and spread it over the area with a white cotton glove, rub it gently and then wash the glove, squeeze to hold LITTLE water in and then wipe the bag, i do it in the sink, don't put the bag into water, but work with a wet glove, the bag will get wet a bit, i just leave on the towel and then hang on the door knob to dry. Mild conditioner for leather is the last touch. Feels and looks like new


----------



## princesspig

ksuromax said:


> mild kids soap work into soft foam and spread it over the area with a white cotton glove, rub it gently and then wash the glove, squeeze to hold LITTLE water in and then wipe the bag, i do it in the sink, don't put the bag into water, but work with a wet glove, the bag will get wet a bit, i just leave on the towel and then hang on the door knob to dry. Mild conditioner for leather is the last touch. Feels and looks like new



Thank you! That sounds really scary though.
I might try it one day when I've built enough courage!
Thanks again!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> View attachment 4060389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero Cabat with my groovy black and white pants (I’ve got a coral colored linen top on top)



Lovely


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty



Your Bal bracelet caught my eye. [emoji6]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Just arrived yesterday!  Loving my new China red espadrilles [emoji173]️[emoji151]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Just arrived yesterday!  Loving my new China red espadrilles [emoji173]️[emoji151]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064601
> View attachment 4064602


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


>



What does your tat say
I can’t read it


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Just arrived yesterday!  Loving my new China red espadrilles [emoji173]️[emoji151]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064601
> View attachment 4064602





septembersiren said:


> What does your tat say
> I can’t read it


i guess "Broken"


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i guess "Broken"



You don’t seem broken


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> You don’t seem broken


i am only guessing, that's not my foot  
that's @Buckeyemommy


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i am only guessing, that's not my foot
> that's @Buckeyemommy



Oh silly me


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Oh silly me


not at all, i often misquote when i want to add/second somebody else's post


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> i am only guessing, that's not my foot
> that's @Buckeyemommy



Lol. This made me chuckle. 

It is Broken- very good!  Inspired by the song Broken by Scott Stapp (former lead singer of Creed).


----------



## DutchGirl007

Hi Everyone,

After a hiatus, I am back, I’ve got a lot to look at!
Sharing One of my three new additions,
I gorgeous and easy use daily bag!

A 6 week trip to the EU, including Capri, [emoji7]
I went a little nuts but found some great bags and a few SLG’s, gotta love the lower prices & tax free shopping!! 

Hope you have a great weekend and Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms [emoji253]!


----------



## DutchGirl007

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a hiatus, I am back, I’ve got a lot to look at!
> Sharing One of my three new additions,
> I gorgeous and easy use daily bag!
> 
> A 6 week trip to the EU, including Capri, [emoji7]
> I went a little nuts but found some great bags and a few SLG’s, gotta love the lower prices & tax free shopping!!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend and Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms [emoji253]!
> 
> View attachment 4065420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065422


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4065428


Welcome back! 
Nice bag, and i love the sheen of chervo, what colour is this?


----------



## anniebhu

It’s a beautiful day here in Hong Kong. Sunny and warm with a breeze in the air. Perfect to wear my new bag!

It’s brought me good luck too. We got street parking near the office (yes I am at work), which is really rare because street parking is so cheap.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Welcome back!
> Nice bag, and i love the sheen of chervo, what colour is this?



Thank you [emoji4]
It’s a “Denim” Cervo Medium tote, deer skin! 
[emoji170] it also has a crossbody strap, to her first party tomorrow [emoji170]


----------



## LouiseCPH

anniebhu said:


> View attachment 4065553
> View attachment 4065554
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful day here in Hong Kong. Sunny and warm with a breeze in the air. Perfect to wear my new bag!
> 
> It’s brought me good luck too. We got street parking near the office (yes I am at work), which is really rare because street parking is so cheap.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



You look great with your Loop - not just luck [emoji6]


----------



## LouiseCPH

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a hiatus, I am back, I’ve got a lot to look at!
> Sharing One of my three new additions,
> I gorgeous and easy use daily bag!
> 
> A 6 week trip to the EU, including Capri, [emoji7]
> I went a little nuts but found some great bags and a few SLG’s, gotta love the lower prices & tax free shopping!!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend and Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms [emoji253]!
> 
> View attachment 4065420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065422



Very nice come back bag [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a hiatus, I am back, I’ve got a lot to look at!
> Sharing One of my three new additions,
> I gorgeous and easy use daily bag!
> 
> A 6 week trip to the EU, including Capri, [emoji7]
> I went a little nuts but found some great bags and a few SLG’s, gotta love the lower prices & tax free shopping!!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend and Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms [emoji253]!



Really love this bag in this color... it is a nice size and the handheld/long strap option is very handy. Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella/Garda with my long wallet at Celine shop... she needs to get out more this year!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Phiomega said:


> Really love this bag in this color... it is a nice size and the handheld/long strap option is very handy. Congrats!



Thank you...  I LOVE your Bella!!  Wow, whats the color, SO pretty!  I collect purple shades, how did I miss this one?!!


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you...  I LOVE your Bella!!  Wow, whats the color, SO pretty!  I collect purple shades, how did I miss this one?!!



This is Atlantic - I got it mid 2016. But you are in luck - this color is out again this coming season!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow and dodgers


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow and dodgers



The rocker lady! [emoji1303]


----------



## Bagcoolie

With my blue medium campana today


----------



## ksuromax

Still stuck to my yummy toffee


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> Still stuck to my yummy toffee


What a beautiful match to your scarf - the photos are such a treat!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> What a beautiful match to your scarf - the photos are such a treat!


thank you


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Still stuck to my yummy toffee



That bag and the scarf *sigh*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote[/ATTACH]


Perfect match with the trim on your dress!


----------



## 24601

First time outing with my new [emoji173]️... New Steel medium Veneta today.

Eyeing her for several months and pulled the trigger when visited Milan last week. Love the style and size so much that I already contemplate what color should I get next [emoji848]


----------



## diane278

It looks elegant on you!


----------



## ksuromax

24601 said:


> First time outing with my new [emoji173]️... New Steel medium Veneta today.
> 
> Eyeing her for several months and pulled the trigger when visited Milan last week. Love the style and size so much that I already contemplate what color should I get next [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4067910


looks perfect on your frame!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067903


oh, you look lovely!


----------



## LouiseCPH

24601 said:


> First time outing with my new [emoji173]️... New Steel medium Veneta today.
> 
> Eyeing her for several months and pulled the trigger when visited Milan last week. Love the style and size so much that I already contemplate what color should I get next [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4067910



Suits your very well!


----------



## LouiseCPH

GoStanford said:


> Perfect match with the trim on your dress!



Matchy-matchy is my middle name [emoji6]




ksuromax said:


> oh, you look lovely!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## GoStanford

It's a bit blurry but I'm thinking of loading up this bag for tomorrow.  Seeing the beautiful photos here inspires me to switch out of my non-BV bag into something more in the spirit of the group.  Truthfully, I have hardly carried this bag - the first BV I bought in a boutique and not online.  It was a fantastic buying experience - Bella (now officially Garda) in Pacifico.  Seems a shame to have this stored away, right?!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4068460
> 
> It's a bit blurry but I'm thinking of loading up this bag for tomorrow.  Seeing the beautiful photos here inspires me to switch out of my non-BV bag into something more in the spirit of the group.  Truthfully, I have hardly carried this bag - the first BV I bought in a boutique and not online.  It was a fantastic buying experience - Bella (now officially Garda) in Pacifico.  Seems a shame to have this stored away, right?!


she truly deserves her name - Bella, indeed!


----------



## obscurity7

24601 said:


> First time outing with my new [emoji173]️... New Steel medium Veneta today.
> 
> Eyeing her for several months and pulled the trigger when visited Milan last week. Love the style and size so much that I already contemplate what color should I get next [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4067910


The bag is elegant, and you're elegant, a great match!  Your whole outfit is GOALS.


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Matchy-matchy is my middle name [emoji6]


I want to join the matchy-matchy club.  I’ve been practicing it since 7th grade.  I think 55 years has earned me a place.


----------



## papertiger

24601 said:


> First time outing with my new [emoji173]️... New Steel medium Veneta today.
> 
> Eyeing her for several months and pulled the trigger when visited Milan last week. Love the style and size so much that I already contemplate what color should I get next [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4067910





diane278 said:


> It looks elegant on you!



It really does.


----------



## ksuromax

Messenger


----------



## LouiseCPH

New dress and old bag (large special veneta) - I am quite happy with both [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

China Red Disco. I know...I’m late posting. Crazy day.


----------



## anniebhu

Waiting with me at the Drs


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta Armatura + Ardoise dodgers


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta Armatura + Ardoise dodgers



The metal babe! [emoji1303]


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> View attachment 4071842
> 
> 
> Waiting with me at the Drs



Lovely neutral mix... I like the play between white pants, brown/gray of the bag and the top...


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> China Red Disco. I know...I’m late posting. Crazy day.
> View attachment 4071604



So lovely again. Do you have one bag for each painting, or one painting for each bag? [emoji16]


----------



## 24601

New steel Veneta again...with Pacific pouch peeking from inside


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow and dodgers



Is that Iron Maiden!?!  No wonder I like you!!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> So lovely again. Do you have one bag for each painting, or one painting for each bag? [emoji16]



More art than bags. I’ve been purchasing BV for about 6 years.  I’ve been collecting art for a lot longer.  That is actually a photograph of a watercolor......it was a very generous gift from the artist many years ago, as I could not afford the original painting at that time.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> More art than bags. I’ve been purchasing BV for about 6 years.  I’ve been collecting art for a lot longer.  That is actually a photograph of a watercolor......it was a very generous gift from the artist many years ago, as I could not afford the original painting at that time.



You got a lot of really lovely art objects Diane... I love your collection (both arts and bags)!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana is out with me for a church activity!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Is that Iron Maiden!?!  No wonder I like you!!


yes


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> You got a lot of really lovely art objects Diane... I love your collection (both arts and bags)!


Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline Ayers disco. Soccer tournaments today. End of another season. [emoji846]


----------



## GoStanford

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline Ayers disco. Soccer tournaments today. End of another season. [emoji846]


We had our last soccer game today for the season!  The inter-school games.  Some of the kids more involved in soccer will continue on next season in city leagues.


----------



## diane278

It’s a Glicine Day......


----------



## Buckeyemommy

For the (short) work week.


----------



## GoStanford

A high/low morning.  From left to right: laptop bag, Garda in Pacifico, and yesterday's composting.  We are lucky to have industrial composting available in the city, collected along with our regular trash and recycling each week.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## septembersiren

Since it finally stopped raining 
I thought I would channel some spring


----------



## diane278

Quetsche nodini cabat


----------



## Phiomega

So many lovelies!!!! The knot, the Nodini, the questche cabat.... thank you for sharing!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4075992


FA-


septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4076105
> 
> 
> Since it finally stopped raining
> I thought I would channel some spring


-BU-


diane278 said:


> Quetsche nodini cabat
> View attachment 4076544


-LOUS!!!!!


----------



## diane278

Lauren Barolo clutch and Nero slides...


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Lauren Barolo clutch and Nero slides...
> View attachment 4077314



When you tire of that Lauren clutch you know where to send it


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> When you tire of that Lauren clutch you know where to send it


You’ll have to pry it out of my dead cold hands!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> You’ll have to pry it out of my dead cold hands!



Ok is that a challenge lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Ok is that a challenge lol



Spring is my traditional ‘pillow season’ but for some reason, I’m loving clutches right now.  It’s proving to be a challenge as I only have a few.  I’ve been searching for some of the older BV styles.  
......I might be heading towards more time in the cheating thread


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Spring is my traditional ‘pillow season’ but for some reason, I’m loving clutches right now.  It’s proving to be a challenge as I only have a few.  I’ve been searching for some of the older BV styles.
> ......I might be heading towards more time in the cheating thread



I think I saw some clutches on eBay the other day


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Lauren Barolo clutch and Nero slides...
> View attachment 4077314



One of my favorite ensemble of yours... You know I love your silver cuff bangle, fits very well with the Barolo Lauren...

Every time I see the Lauren, I dreamed of a life with smart casual lunches/coffee everyday.... not happening yet...


----------



## DutchGirl007

OMG.... beautiful collection I can’t agree more!!! [emoji173]️



Phiomega said:


> So many lovelies!!!! The knot, the Nodini, the questche cabat.... thank you for sharing!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> One of my favorite ensemble of yours... You know I love your silver cuff bangle, fits very well with the Barolo Lauren...
> Every time I see the Lauren, I dreamed of a life with smart casual lunches/coffee everyday.... not happening yet...



Thank you. I wear that cuff nearly every day.  I love that I’ve dinged it up and given it some patina.  The casual lunches arrived with my retirement.  It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.


----------



## DutchGirl007

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I wear that cuff nearly every day.  I love that I’ve dinged it up and given it some patina.  The casual lunches arrived with my retirement.  It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.



Happy Birthday diane278, you’re rocking it.... & love your style!  [emoji322]


----------



## anniebhu

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I wear that cuff nearly every day.  I love that I’ve dinged it up and given it some patina.  The casual lunches arrived with my retirement.  It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.




Happy birthday Diane! Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I wear that cuff nearly every day.  I love that I’ve dinged it up and given it some patina.  The casual lunches arrived with my retirement.  It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.


Sending you warm wishes on your special day.  Your style and elegance are a great example to us all!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4077756



Thank you 
*Found the error...it was in my post above.  #8070. Bad wording.  Oops. *


----------



## diane278

*Well, here’s my badly worded statement.  *


diane278 said:


> It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.



Ok. I just realized that my badly worded post confused everyone,  I meant that time flies by while we’re not noticing and one day you’re 45 and then you’re 68 before you realize that the years have passed.  I should express myself more clearly. So sorry. But grateful for all the good wishes. I feel pretty foolish right now.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Sending you warm wishes on your special day.  Your style and elegance are a great example to us all!



Thank you.  I’m embarrassed by my error.  Oh, well, just another mistake....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Thank you.  I’m embarrassed by my error.  Oh, well, just another mistake....


Oh shoot! I think it might be too late for me to cancel the male strippers I ordered for you.  I don't know if I can get a hold of them after hours.  It's after nine now...
Well, if the "cops" show up at your door tomorrow morning, don't invite them in, okay? 
Or, maybe do.....?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh shoot! I think it might be too late for me to cancel the male strippers I ordered for you.  I don't know if I can get a hold of them after hours.  It's after nine now...
> Well, if the "cops" show up at your door tomorrow morning, don't invite them in, okay?
> Or, maybe do.....?



I Appreciate the gesture. Cancel the ‘cops’. I’m not into weapons.  Send a general contractor instead. I’m Thinking Of having some remodeling done on my house.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I Appreciate the gesture. Cancel the ‘cops’. I’m not into weapons.  Send a general contractor instead. I’m Thinking Of having some remodeling done on my house.....


Any preference? Blond? Brunette?


----------



## ksuromax

just in case - pics are from google


----------



## sngsk

Nothing like the classic shirt and jeans with PO cabat when u can't decide what to wear for the day. [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I wear that cuff nearly every day.  I love that I’ve dinged it up and given it some patina.  The casual lunches arrived with my retirement.  It feels like just yesterday I was 45.....but today I’m 68.  Time flies.


 Love the whole ensemble. Such timeless elegance.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Nothing like the classic shirt and jeans with PO cabat when u can't decide what to wear for the day. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077930


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Any preference? Blond? Brunette?



 thank you Diane and Ksuromax for providing entertainment of today!


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Nothing like the classic shirt and jeans with PO cabat when u can't decide what to wear for the day. [emoji173]



Very well said.... [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]

(Note to self: I need white shirt)


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo shoes and China Red dog charm


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> *Well, here’s my badly worded statement.  *
> 
> 
> Ok. I just realized that my badly worded post confused everyone,  I meant that time flies by while we’re not noticing and one day you’re 45 and then you’re 68 before you realize that the years have passed.  I should express myself more clearly. So sorry. But grateful for all the good wishes. I feel pretty foolish right now.



Country Western song
Don’t Blink
I think by Kenny Chesny


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> *Well, here’s my badly worded statement.  *
> 
> 
> Ok. I just realized that my badly worded post confused everyone,  I meant that time flies by while we’re not noticing....


You know what, every day we get to wake up and take the world in is an awesome one, and I think you and the mainstays of this group are great at showing newer BVettes like me how to incorporate BV elegance into daily life.  So a happy un-birthday to you anyway!


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Nothing like the classic shirt and jeans with PO cabat when u can't decide what to wear for the day. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077930



Nothing beats a great white shirt with jeans....and your perfect accessories. Inspiring! 
Sort of thinking you should consider starting a thread for “White shirt, jeans & BV.....”


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Nothing like the classic shirt and jeans with PO cabat when u can't decide what to wear for the day. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077930



Sngsk, You inspired me so much with today’s post, that I have tried to emulate your outfit. My white shirts are tunic versions (natch) but I did my best.  White tunic shirt; jeans, necklace, Barolo clutch and bv slides. Not as polished as yours, but good for a retiree like me. Thanks for being my role model today!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Sngsk, You inspired me so much that I have tried to emulate your outfit. My white shirts are tunic versions (natch) but I did my best.  White tunic shirt; jeans, necklace, Barolo clutch and bv slides. Not as polished as yours, but good for a retiree like me. Thanks for being my role model today!
> View attachment 4078170


Bella!!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> You know what, every day we get to wake up and take the world in is an awesome one, and I think you and the mainstays of this group are great at showing newer BVettes like me how to incorporate BV elegance into daily life.  So a happy un-birthday to you anyway!



Thank you for the kind words. For myself, I find that the exposure to you younger members helps to keep me on my toes sartorially. I certainly have my days where I make no attempt to “put myself together” but I do feel better when I “make some effort”, as my mother used to say. There’s not much inspiration where I live.  The inspiration I’ve found here has certainly contributed to how I’m dressing in this phase of my life.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

diane278 said:


> Sngsk, You inspired me so much with today’s post, that I have tried to emulate your outfit. My white shirts are tunic versions (natch) but I did my best.  White tunic shirt; jeans, necklace, Barolo clutch and bv slides. Not as polished as yours, but good for a retiree like me. Thanks for being my role model today!
> View attachment 4078170


Very chic, @diane278


----------



## Mousse

Audrey is out today with her new keychain.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Audrey is out today with her new keychain.
> View attachment 4078526



So, she’s walking her dog?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> So, she’s walking her dog?



She’s getting practice before we adopt another Ridgeback.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Sngsk, You inspired me so much with today’s post, that I have tried to emulate your outfit. My white shirts are tunic versions (natch) but I did my best.  White tunic shirt; jeans, necklace, Barolo clutch and bv slides. Not as polished as yours, but good for a retiree like me. Thanks for being my role model today!



Lovely Diane! Barolo and jeans look really great together, and the white shirt with silver accessories are so classy!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Sngsk, You inspired me so much with today’s post, that I have tried to emulate your outfit. My white shirts are tunic versions (natch) but I did my best.  White tunic shirt; jeans, necklace, Barolo clutch and bv slides. Not as polished as yours, but good for a retiree like me. Thanks for being my role model today!
> View attachment 4078170


So casual chic. Love it! Wish i had the lifestyle for a lauren clutch.


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> So casual chic. Love it! Wish i had the lifestyle for a lauren clutch.



+1


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large veneta in Elephant


----------



## LLANeedle

My favorite summer bag.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> View attachment 4079204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite summer bag.


Yay! Nuvolato.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Yay! Nuvolato.


My corners are soiled and the leather trim is sad.  It’s been to the spa maybe twice in it’s life.  It’s the only BV I carry that gets compliments.  I wish this treatment would make a comeback.......but then I wish a lot of the older treatments and styles would come back.........sigh.......very long sigh.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> My corners are soiled and the leather trim is sad.  It’s been to the spa maybe twice in it’s life.  It’s the only BV I carry that gets compliments.  I wish this treatment would make a comeback.......but then I wish a lot of the older treatments and styles would come back.........sigh.......very long sigh.



I totally understand.  My nuvolato lido is “the first bag I’d grab in a fire”. I love that people thinks it’s straw when they first glance at it.  It’s heavy but I’d rather carry less in it than carry another bag.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> My corners are soiled and the leather trim is sad.  It’s been to the spa maybe twice in it’s life.  It’s the only BV I carry that gets compliments.  I wish this treatment would make a comeback.......but then I wish a lot of the older treatments and styles would come back.........sigh.......very long sigh.


Last week i saw a large cabat in the boutique which had nuvolato tubes mixed with karung flat straps, when i said "oh, nuvolato!" SA dropped his jaw  
he said you are the first client who knows 'nuvolato'  the Cabat was new, they don't keep the stock for too long, Knots and Cabats maybe for a bit longer, but rest ships back to Italy. So, i guess this treatment was used on the LE pieces recently, and quite possible that with all returned colours we might see more nuvolato on the regular models soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Large Campana with SLG peeking out...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Large Campana with SLG peeking out...
> View attachment 4079403


 yummy puddle of gorgeousness....


----------



## sonyamorris

_Fragolina_ in the city


----------



## Lara Madeleine

muchstuff said:


> Large Campana with SLG peeking out...
> View attachment 4079403


I used to have a medium Campana, but found it too small and the magnet does not work.  How is the large Campana?


----------



## muchstuff

Lara Madeleine said:


> I used to have a medium Campana, but found it too small and the magnet does not work.  How is the large Campana?



Large[emoji23]. More room than I need really but I’m wondering if the medium would be too small. Part of it for me is getting used to a two-handled bag, I find myself fumbling a bit. But it’s a gorgeous looking bag[emoji173]️.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Large[emoji23]. More room than I need really but I’m wondering if the medium would be too small. Part of it for me is getting used to a two-handled bag, I find myself fumbling a bit. But it’s a gorgeous looking bag[emoji173]️.


That's what stopped me from having a Campana till now. 
Two handles. 
Too much fuss. 
But it does look fab!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> _Fragolina_ in the city


Lovely pop of colour!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

LouiseCPH said:


> Large veneta in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 4079091





LouiseCPH said:


> Large veneta in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 4079091


Awesome bag and outfit... I’m dreaming about large Veneta like this!


----------



## LouiseCPH

sonyamorris said:


> Awesome bag and outfit... I’m dreaming about large Veneta like this!



Thank you! It’s quite old, but it’s a great bag - a classic for a reason [emoji6]


----------



## LouiseCPH

I am in the club! My first (? [emoji51]) pillow! In Mona Lisa [emoji4]

I have hesitated because of the long strap, but I solved that with a knot! I like my bags to sit right under the arm, both when it comes to hobos and crossbody bags.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I am in the club! My first (? [emoji51]) pillow! In Mona Lisa [emoji4]
> 
> I have hesitated because of the long strap, but I solved that with a knot! I like my bags to sit right under the arm, both when it comes to hobos and crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080140
> View attachment 4080141


YAAAY!!!!  
gorgeous colour!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> I am in the club! My first (? [emoji51]) pillow! In Mona Lisa [emoji4]
> 
> I have hesitated because of the long strap, but I solved that with a knot! I like my bags to sit right under the arm, both when it comes to hobos and crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080141



Monalisa is truly a gorgeous purple... it is more neutral compared to other purples out there... congrats!

Aside from making a knot, you can also flip the strap differently to make it a shoulder bag - see the video below:


It is also possible to make it a handbag length:


I got this from @frenzied - I also love the shoulder bag length better than crossbody length, and I found the handbag length very useful for more formal occasion

Congrats again!


----------



## girlygirl3

Phiomega said:


> Monalisa is truly a gorgeous purple... it is more neutral compared to other purples out there... congrats!
> 
> Aside from making a knot, you can also flip the strap differently to make it a shoulder bag - see the video below:
> 
> 
> It is also possible to make it a handbag length:
> 
> 
> I got this from @frenzied - I also love the shoulder bag length better than crossbody length, and I found the handbag length very useful for more formal occasion
> 
> Congrats again!




Mona Lisa is a gorgeous color!  Thank you for the video on the handbag length too.  It's so versatile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Just arrived yesterday! ]



Oh my, these are stunning shoes. Imho, China Red is such a versatile red. It looks good with everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote



Looking elegant as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> Bella (now officially Garda) in Pacifico.  Seems a shame to have this stored away, right?!



Bella in such a dreamy color. I fully agree with you, it ought to be out!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> YAAAY!!!!
> gorgeous colour!



Thank you! I have been waiting for it to come up on the secondary marker in a color I could justify for trying it our - I love purple [emoji4]



Phiomega said:


> Monalisa is truly a gorgeous purple... it is more neutral compared to other purples out there... congrats!
> 
> Aside from making a knot, you can also flip the strap differently to make it a shoulder bag - see the video below:
> 
> 
> It is also possible to make it a handbag length:
> 
> 
> I got this from @frenzied - I also love the shoulder bag length better than crossbody length, and I found the handbag length very useful for more formal occasion
> 
> Congrats again!




Thank you! And Thank you for reposting the little film. Didn’t understand amword, but it’s pretty self-explanatory [emoji4]. Now I shortened the strap in the intended way, and I doubt I will ever wear it the “long” way, being only 160 cm myself....[emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> I love purple [emoji4] I doubt I will ever wear it the “long” way, being only 160 cm myself....[emoji6]



High five to a fellow purple lover. Monalisa is the new black to me. I personally find it quite versatile. I tend to wear my pillow the short way too. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

My Irish Nodini for a quick lunch trip as this is a public holiday... I don’t have art objects but I think she looks quite nice against my wooden door and the handles...


----------



## GoStanford

Phiomega said:


> My Irish Nodini for a quick lunch trip as this is a public holiday... I don’t have art objects but I think she looks quite nice against my wooden door and the handles...


I like how the time difference works in my favor for seeing new photos when I stay up late!


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat


----------



## sonyamorris

LouiseCPH said:


> I am in the club! My first (? [emoji51]) pillow! In Mona Lisa [emoji4]
> 
> I have hesitated because of the long strap, but I solved that with a knot! I like my bags to sit right under the arm, both when it comes to hobos and crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080140
> View attachment 4080141


Congratulations! Amazing color


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4082641
> 
> My Irish Nodini for a quick lunch trip as this is a public holiday... I don’t have art objects but I think she looks quite nice against my wooden door and the handles...


Actually, your door and handles are art. Very modern and beautifully crafted. Very sculptural.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Actually, your door and handles are art. Very modern and beautifully crafted. Very sculptural.



Thank you Diane! Statement like this from someone who knows art like you means a lot!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Thank you Diane! Statement like this from someone who knows art like you means a lot!



I love modern architecture, although I’ve never been lucky enough to live in a house I would describe as modern. Still, I get my “fix” from books and magazines.....and photos!
Are those beautiful doors bamboo? (I don’t know much about woods, but those are striking.)


----------



## diane278

NLG pillow


----------



## LouiseCPH

sonyamorris said:


> Congratulations! Amazing color



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato & Nero slides.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I love modern architecture, although I’ve never been lucky enough to live in a house I would describe as modern. Still, I get my “fix” from books and magazines.....and photos!
> Are those beautiful doors bamboo? (I don’t know much about woods, but those are striking.)



My house is indeed modern architecture - actually my mom designed it (she is an architect)! The door is genuine teak wood - lucky to live in a country with great wood products!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> My house is indeed modern architecture - actually my mom designed it (she is an architect)! The door is genuine teak wood - lucky to live in a country with great wood products!


You are VERY lucky.....your own personal architect!


----------



## ksuromax

Me, Miss Naughty and half kg of silver are heading to the BV venue to see museum icon items


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Me, Miss Naughty and half kg of silver are heading to the BV venue to see museum icon items



Have fun.......and please take some photos to share with us.....


----------



## chiisaibunny

ksuromax said:


> Me, Miss Naughty and half kg of silver are heading to the BV venue to see museum icon items



Those look like BV slides?
Yes? If they are, do you find them comfy? Any break in time?
Enjoy your outing to see BV!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Ebano medium veneta with metallic signal blue lariat for keys.


----------



## diane278

Glicine pillow


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Have fun.......and please take some photos to share with us.....


i was thinking of you when i took this shot, i want them ALL!!! like Easter eggs...


----------



## ksuromax

chiisaibunny said:


> Those look like BV slides?
> Yes? If they are, do you find them comfy? Any break in time?
> Enjoy your outing to see BV!


yes, they are BV, very solf and loose, relaxed fit, no any break-in time needed at all


----------



## ksuromax

i will post pics in a new thread when i get home, but i was in BV heaven... 
here's a spoiler for you: stretch croc knot, 18 karat gold rim with diamonds on the sides of the knot, 100,000$


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i was thinking of you when i took this shot, i want them ALL!!! like Easter eggs...



The purple ones!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> The purple ones!


Monalisa  
i want them all, will start saving, and  my sizes make it till next sale!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa
> i want them all, will start saving, and  my sizes make it till next sale!


You won’t be sorry. I’ve been wearing mine daily.  They are like wearing slippers.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> You won’t be sorry. I’ve been wearing mine daily.  They are like wearing slippers.


i know, i love mine, too, Silver and Brighton, 2 pairs i already have and really want more, preferably China Red, now i want Monalisa and Sunset


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> i was thinking of you when i took this shot, i want them ALL!!! like Easter eggs...



That yellow! OMG! I want them all!


----------



## izumi1460

Outing with my little girl, found lanyard pretty useful in keeping pacifier from dropping on to the ground.


----------



## GoStanford

izumi1460 said:


> Outing with my little girl, found lanyard pretty useful in keeping pacifier from dropping on to the ground.


Really like this post - how nice that you are using your pretty accessories while out with your daughter!  What a pretty color for the lanyard, too.  Matches the paci as well!


----------



## Phiomega

Always feel that my Nero cervo hobo is glowing under the light... loving the soft buttery leather! A perfect bag for a short weekend trip with church friends!


----------



## izumi1460

GoStanford said:


> Really like this post - how nice that you are using your pretty accessories while out with your daughter!  What a pretty color for the lanyard, too.  Matches the paci as well!



Thank you. It was an accidental discovery, now no need to have headache on how to keep paci safe. That Aqua lanyard is officially hers.


----------



## GoStanford

Garda in Pacifico at the art supply shop.  Shopping for notebooks.  It looks gigantic at this angle!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

izumi1460 said:


> Outing with my little girl, found lanyard pretty useful in keeping pacifier from dropping on to the ground.



Oh I love this idea!  My bubby used the same type of binky too. [emoji846]


----------



## bellarusa

Still really love this bag.  It is a wonderful green.


----------



## GoStanford

bellarusa said:


> Still really love this bag.  It is a wonderful green.
> View attachment 4088975


Twins on this.  How is it wearing?  I used mine regularly in the winter but have stored it away for the time being - I should really pull it back it out.  Such a great color and style!


----------



## bellarusa

GoStanford said:


> Twins on this.  How is it wearing?  I used mine regularly in the winter but have stored it away for the time being - I should really pull it back it out.  Such a great color and style!



I like it a lot, mostly because my laptop fits into it, and it doesn't look like "just another standard laptop bag".  I also particularly like all the pockets and the middle zip compartment.


----------



## GoStanford

bellarusa said:


> I like it a lot, mostly because my laptop fits into it, and it doesn't look like "just another standard laptop bag".  I also particularly like all the pockets and the middle zip compartment.


Agree with all the pockets and middle zip.  One thing I don't understand about a lot of BV totes is the completely open top with only a relatively small internal zipped pocket.  For me, that type of design is OK for my usual daily routine, but I would hesitate to travel with an open-top tote due to contents falling or to security issues.  It can happen anywhere, though.  One of my co-workers had her wallet pinched outside our building from her LV tote as she was crossing the street.  The pickpocket took off running and she could not do anything.


----------



## ksuromax

Cabat and sneakers


----------



## sngsk

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4087441
> 
> Garda in Pacifico at the art supply shop.  Shopping for notebooks.  It looks gigantic at this angle!


That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## sngsk

Alfred accompanying my mona lisa convertible today.


----------



## ksuromax

Ardoise dodgers, Large Veneta in Krim and


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Alfred accompanying my mona lisa convertible today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090503



Mona Lisa convertible - oh my! Is it the large?


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Mona Lisa convertible - oh my! Is it the large?


Nope, it's the smaller version. Great for everyday.


----------



## sngsk

Summer vibing with tea rame cabat [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Summer vibing with tea rame cabat [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091672



Looking really lovely! Like your tea rame cabat with black/white outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Alfred accompanying my mona lisa convertible today





ksuromax said:


> Ardoise dodgers, Large Veneta in Krim and



I am not exactly a pet person. But I think I can take care of an Alfred and a dog [emoji16].... so cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Hahaha  very sweet of you! 


Phiomega said:


> I am not exactly a pet person. But I think I can take care of an Alfred and a dog [emoji16].... so cute!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Phiomega

Need a booster for this morning given tiring work for the past two days.... China Red Chain Tote came to the rescue! Happily wearing simple black and white with red accessories....


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Summer vibing with tea rame cabat [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091672


Stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4092105
> 
> 
> Need a booster for this morning given tiring work for the past two days.... China Red Chain Tote came to the rescue! Happily wearing simple black and white with red accessories....


You're well coordinated and put together, love the look!


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Nope, it's the smaller version. Great for everyday.



Oh, one for my (mental) wishlist *sigh*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special Veneta


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Summer vibing with tea rame cabat [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091672



That. Is. Gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4092105
> 
> 
> Need a booster for this morning given tiring work for the past two days.... China Red Chain Tote came to the rescue! Happily wearing simple black and white with red accessories....



Red makes me happy too. [emoji3]


----------



## Nibb

This creamy squish is going to take a little trip with me.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> You're well coordinated and put together, love the look!



Thank you!



Buckeyemommy said:


> Red makes me happy too. [emoji3]



[emoji119] red is such an energy booster right?


----------



## Phiomega

Had a very bright green top and need something neutral... Camel Veneta come out to play!


----------



## Phiomega

Nibb said:


> This creamy squish is going to take a little trip with me.



Oh this is sooooo nice!!!


----------



## Nibb

Phiomega said:


> Oh this is sooooo nice!!!


Thank you. She’s very loved.


----------



## anniebhu

Off to a wedding mass


----------



## ksuromax

mini Cabat for mini errands


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All these lovely shots, showcasing your unique styles. Just gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> Off to a wedding mass


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Off to a wedding mass





ksuromax said:


> mini Cabat for mini errands



Looking awesome ladies....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

anniebhu said:


> Off to a wedding mass



Lovely


----------



## LouiseCPH

anniebhu said:


> Off to a wedding mass



Very pretty!


----------



## Phiomega

Falling in love again with this camel beauty... decided to go with neutral palette today (although my miles are orange [emoji16])


----------



## dolali

Sunday errands with my new BFF (Red China Pillow)


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> View attachment 4095553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday errands with my new BFF (Red China Pillow)


 so beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Falling in love again with this camel beauty...



So chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dolali said:


> Sunday errands with my new BFF[emoji813] (Red China Pillow)



Your BFF is stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta again


Who would had thought of pairing Krim with summer red stripes? Stylish you! The blue in your scarf matches Krim and helps pull the whole look together. [emoji106] [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Who would had thought of pairing Krim with summer red stripes? Stylish you! The blue in your scarf matches Krim and helps pull the whole look together. [emoji106] [emoji170]


thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> So chic!



Thank you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large belly veneta in rusty


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly veneta in rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096476


gorgeous colour! and  her smoushiness!


----------



## monkeyjuju

Hello gorgeous ladies! I have been trying to post more often in this lovely forum for such a long time and everytime I do, I get busy with work and life and just forget or don't have time for even logging in and stalking your beautiful bags. I wish I could give a heart (as on Facebook) to every single one of them!

I'm off to Chile for some not really deserved, but necessary vacations and I'm bringing with me my barolo Medium Cabat and nero Large Veneta (old style). The first one doesn't really show its beautiful color with the lighting and my iPad's camera, but you know how lovely it is in person. I was inspired to bring it because I will be attending many wine tasting events during my stay there. The second one and I were inseparable for so long (I used her for even more than six months in a row) and she's still standing gorgeous and strong after so many adventures and stories together. Unfortunately, as of late, I have been favoring other bags.

I hope you are all doing great and I want to thank you all for letting me be here.


----------



## Phiomega

Can’t help it. Totally fall for this beauty, and helpful advice from BVettes in this forum over the weekend made me even more convinced (thank you ladies!). Now I can claim that I owned a unique 2018 piece.... 


The butterflies totally get me. I truly admired the artful way they are arranged - it is like having butterflies flutter throughout your bag. It is so BV. Here they are up close:


The color in the first picture is closer to the real one... it is a very nice soft purple, officially my first purple bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> it is a very nice soft purple, officially my first purple bag!



Hearts [emoji171]  a flutter! The butterflies bring interest to the bag and brings about a focal point and yet does not detract the beauty of the intrecciato weave. Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

monkeyjuju said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies! I have been trying to post more often in this lovely forum for such a long time and everytime I do, I get busy with work and life and just forget or don't have time for even logging in and stalking your beautiful bags. I wish I could give a heart (as on Facebook) to every single one of them!
> 
> I'm off to Chile for some not really deserved, but necessary vacations and I'm bringing with me my barolo Medium Cabat and nero Large Veneta (old style). The first one doesn't really show its beautiful color with the lighting and my iPad's camera, but you know how lovely it is in person. I was inspired to bring it because I will be attending many wine tasting events during my stay there. The second one and I were inseparable for so long (I used her for even more than six months in a row) and she's still standing gorgeous and strong after so many adventures and stories together. Unfortunately, as of late, I have been favoring other bags.
> 
> I hope you are all doing great and I want to thank you all for letting me be here.


Gorgeous duo!!  have fun! 


Phiomega said:


> Can’t help it. Totally fall for this beauty, and helpful advice from BVettes in this forum over the weekend made me even more convinced (thank you ladies!). Now I can claim that I owned a unique 2018 piece....
> View attachment 4097126
> 
> The butterflies totally get me. I truly admired the artful way they are arranged - it is like having butterflies flutter throughout your bag. It is so BV. Here they are up close:
> View attachment 4097130
> 
> The color in the first picture is closer to the real one... it is a very nice soft purple, officially my first purple bag!


this is truly stunning, Phi!  well done!


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> Can’t help it. Totally fall for this beauty, and helpful advice from BVettes in this forum over the weekend made me even more convinced (thank you ladies!). Now I can claim that I owned a unique 2018 piece....
> View attachment 4097126
> 
> The butterflies totally get me. I truly admired the artful way they are arranged - it is like having butterflies flutter throughout your bag. It is so BV. Here they are up close:
> View attachment 4097130
> 
> The color in the first picture is closer to the real one... it is a very nice soft purple, officially my first purple bag!



What a gorgeous bag! Well done!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hearts [emoji171]  a flutter! The butterflies bring interest to the bag and brings about a focal point and yet does not detract the beauty of the intrecciato weave. Beautiful! Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> this is truly stunning, Phi!  well done!





dolali said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Well done!



Thank you! Hearts [emoji177] a flutter indeed!


----------



## anniebhu

Phiomega said:


> Can’t help it. Totally fall for this beauty, and helpful advice from BVettes in this forum over the weekend made me even more convinced (thank you ladies!). Now I can claim that I owned a unique 2018 piece....
> View attachment 4097126
> 
> The butterflies totally get me. I truly admired the artful way they are arranged - it is like having butterflies flutter throughout your bag. It is so BV. Here they are up close:
> View attachment 4097130
> 
> The color in the first picture is closer to the real one... it is a very nice soft purple, officially my first purple bag!




Congratulations! She is lovely


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mona Lisa nodini/pillow


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Mona Lisa nodini/pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097690



You are so well coordinated! I see purple shoes peeking out!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> You are so well coordinated! I see purple shoes peeking out!



Yes! First time wearing, non-BV, but very purple [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Mona Lisa nodini/pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097690


very well put together!


----------



## Phiomega

View attachment 4098351


My lavender butterfly BV bag works very well with my Silver TB ballet flats for casual holiday...


----------



## Phiomega

Phiomega said:


> My lavender butterfly BV bag works very well with my Silver TB ballet flats for casual holiday...



Not sure why the pic does not show up... here it is again...


----------



## gagabag

Phiomega said:


> Not sure why the pic does not show up... here it is again...
> 
> View attachment 4099310



Love those butterflies [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Not sure why the pic does not show up... here it is again...
> 
> View attachment 4099310


----------



## gagabag

This 4 year old burnt red


----------



## LouiseCPH

For the last couple of days I have been on the small Danish island of Bornholm, called ‘the sunshine island’ (well, it’s Denmark, so everything is relative). 

At Bornholm the annual democracy/politics festival takes place, and as politics is my other great interest (other than bags [emoji51]) as well as my job (I am a lobbyist), I went. And I got to enjoy the island a bit as well as my BV’s.....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta again



Love this ensemble!  I would never think to pair a scarf with pattern to a striped shirt. Looks amazing. I have no vision [emoji57]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this ensemble!  I would never think to pair a scarf with pattern to a striped shirt. Looks amazing. I have no vision [emoji57]


thank you  
i dared to wear even more busy pattern with this shirt on the other day, i didn't wear a bag, so i posted the picture only in H forum, but all commented and said they looked good together too. I think, it's solely due to winning red shade of the stripes, it's bright red, but soft/warm tone, not aggressive, hense it does not conflict with the scarves.


----------



## Phiomega

Red China messenger bag for my son’s birthday party with family...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4101769
> 
> 
> Red China messenger bag for my son’s birthday party with family...


Happy Bday!  have fun!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Happy Bday!  have fun!



Thank you! Many presents indeed - the little boy is not so little anymore at 7!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Many presents indeed - the little boy is not so little anymore at 7!


time flies too quickly, my two are turning 10 and 13 (-teen!!) in 5-7 weeks time!! when do they manage to grow so fast?


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> time flies too quickly, my two are turning 10 and 13 (-teen!!) in 5-7 weeks time!! when do they manage to grow so fast?



I fully agree. Time really flies too quickly. You got a teenager in the house!!! Am sure you’re a cool mom though!


----------



## Phiomega

Today Camel Veneta is out again! She has been out more often this month... she truly fits my casual days...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I fully agree. Time really flies too quickly. You got a teenager in the house!!! Am sure you’re a cool mom though!


 thank you, sometimes, probably, too cool  
few days ago i came to collect my son from karate class, we were standing in the lift together with his class mate, he was staring at me for a while, and then asked my son with doubt, curiosity and surprise in the voice at the same time 'is THIS your Mum???'


----------



## diane278

Gigolo red Lauren clutch with.....surprise!...white tunic and jeans.


----------



## Mousse

Mona Lisa Pillow. Enjoying a very nice Sunday afternoon with friends at Santana Row.


----------



## H’sKisses

Tourmaline Disco


----------



## dolali

Goes everywhere with me on weekends, here she is with me at the gym - Red China Pillow (I did wiped clean the machine before putting my beauty down... LOL!)


----------



## diane278

dolali said:


> Goes everywhere with me on weekends, here she is with me at the gym - Red China Pillow (I did wiped clean the machine before putting my beauty down... LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103304


She looks remarkably cool & collected....she's not 'sweating it' at all.


----------



## Phiomega

Can you feel how soft is the leather through the screen? It’s a big holiday season here and I am out with relatives who are visiting us... Nero cervo Loop and my fuchsia G-shock are perfect for a day out with short and sneakers!


----------



## never settle with one bag

Going out with my mink medium Veneta


----------



## gagabag

This 4-yr old cervo metallic espresso


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mousse said:


> Mona Lisa Pillow. Enjoying a very nice Sunday afternoon with friends at Santana Row.
> View attachment 4103218



Uh! Twins! This is my first pillow, and I love it and the color [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

LouiseCPH said:


> Uh! Twins! This is my first pillow, and I love it and the color [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Mona Lisa is such a beautiful purple. I have the matching lanyard and a tri color bracelet.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Phiomega

My ardoise embroidered pillow... in McD [emoji38]... it looks nice against the red wall!


----------



## never settle with one bag

The bag has just been polished after being used for about two years.  This is the aftersale service provided by the authorised shop.


----------



## never settle with one bag

Phiomega said:


> My ardoise embroidered pillow... in McD [emoji38]... it looks nice against the red wall!
> View attachment 4104756




Love the design and colour of your pillow.  Grey is super versatile and the stitches are art!!


----------



## LouiseCPH




----------



## Phiomega

never settle with one bag said:


> Love the design and colour of your pillow.  Grey is super versatile and the stitches are art!!



Thank you! You are spot on - it was why it was love at first sight - a blend between a versatile color with artistically done details!


----------



## SherryF

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4104931


I love your shoes and your bag! May I ask who your shoes are by?  Thank you!


----------



## obscurity7

Finally using my baseball hobo more regularly. Love that I can step out in light rain and the water just wipes right off. And yes, I do have a thing for bright colors, why do you ask?


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> Finally using my baseball hobo more regularly. Love that I can step out in light rain and the water just wipes right off. And yes, I do have a thing for bright colors, why do you ask?
> 
> View attachment 4106185


drop-dead fabulous!!!


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> drop-dead fabulous!!!


Thanks!  The seams on the strap were still stiff when I got it, so it wasn't as comfortable as everyone made it out to be, but now it's perfection!


----------



## LouiseCPH

SherryF said:


> I love your shoes and your bag! May I ask who your shoes are by?  Thank you!



My shoes are by Shoes of Prey (www.shoesofprey.com). Having freakishly small feet I have struggled to find shoes until this company let me design my own shoes, choosing style, type and color of material, heelheight etc. I cannot recommend them enough (and no, I am not on their payroll [emoji4])!


----------



## jburgh

Carrying my Azure large Veneta


----------



## diane278

Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins! 

I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589



Holy. That is beautiful. BEE-YU-TEE-FUL. That color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4104931



Very elegant!


----------



## Phiomega

obscurity7 said:


> Finally using my baseball hobo more regularly. Love that I can step out in light rain and the water just wipes right off. And yes, I do have a thing for bright colors, why do you ask?



I love the colors! So fresh!


----------



## diane278

never settle with one bag said:


> The bag has just been polished after being used for about two years.  This is the aftersale service provided by the authorised shop.


It’s darling the way you’re using stuffed animals in your photos.


----------



## Mousse

I’m still carrying the Mona Lisa pillow with the Helios french wallet.


----------



## never settle with one bag

diane278 said:


> It’s darling the way you’re using stuffed animals in your photos.




This is my hobby.  When I consider whether to buy a bag or not, i will think whether they can be worn by my plush.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589


my new slides are Antique Silver, it's gorgeous colour! 
Excellent choice, Diane!  congrats!


----------



## minoxa33

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589



It is gorgeous! [emoji7] Congratulations!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Another clutch....in Antique Silver



Oh, Diane, what a fabulous color. It looks like liquid silver. Just gorgeous and besides looking amazing, the color goes with everything! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> my new slides are Antique Silver, it's gorgeous colour!
> Excellent choice, Diane!  congrats!





minoxa33 said:


> It is gorgeous! [emoji7] Congratulations!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, Diane, what a fabulous color. It looks like liquid silver. Just gorgeous and besides looking amazing, the color goes with everything! Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk



Thank you. I was uncertain when I got the text with the photo but I’ve loved my Gigolo Red Lauren and, since my SA has a great understanding of what I like, I decided to try it.  I have no regrets or doubts.  (Antique silver would have made a great cabat.).


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589


That’s just breathtaking! Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

Nero pillow & espadrilles


----------



## pree

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589



Dear Diane, congratulations on your stunning Lauren! [emoji173]️ Yes, our Laurens are cousins in deed!


----------



## muchstuff

NLG cervo Hobo...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> NLG cervo Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4107955


Bellissima!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> NLG cervo Hobo...



Stunning gray there! [emoji7] 


Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Changing what I’m carrying this afternoon......It’s here! Another clutch....in Antique Silver. Someone at the VF store knows what I like.  I’m in love with this bag. I had been hoping that a Nero one would appear (without the extra pattern). This color exceeds my expectations. It’s a dark pewter color but looks black in the absence of light. Pree...I think our bags are cousins!
> 
> I’ve been walking around the house trying to get accurate photos of the metallic color in different lighting.
> View attachment 4106588
> View attachment 4106587
> View attachment 4106589



This clutch is so gorgeous and metallic is an appropriate color for this. So beautiful. Congrats Diane!

(This gorgeous Lauren clutch will one day totally get me... never mind that I actually don’t have much chance to wear it given my lifestyle...)


----------



## diane278

It’s going to be 104 degrees today.    My go-to nuvolato lido and denim espadrilles.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> It’s going to be 104 degrees today.    My go-to nuvolato lido and denim espadrilles.
> View attachment 4108723



I feel your pain! Our high is 109 today. [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## diane278

just too hot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fuss free Pillow for food festival. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## never settle with one bag

This little bag was bought 10 years ago.


----------



## never settle with one bag

This large iron bag is one of the most practical bags In my wardrobe.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> This clutch is so gorgeous and metallic is an appropriate color for this. So beautiful. Congrats Diane!
> 
> (This gorgeous Lauren clutch will one day totally get me... never mind that I actually don’t have much chance to wear it given my lifestyle...)



^what she said [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

NLG pillow & denim espadrilles. And a cool linen dress for a stifling hot day......


----------



## Phiomega

Carrying this beautiful piece today...



Still amazed by the detail leatherwork below...


----------



## gagabag

never settle with one bag said:


> View attachment 4109739
> View attachment 4109740
> 
> 
> This large iron bag is one of the most practical bags In my wardrobe.



+1 iron bag is the bomb! Very practical for its small size


----------



## never settle with one bag

gagabag said:


> +1 iron bag is the bomb! Very practical for its small size


Sadly they are not producing them any more.


----------



## Phiomega

Still with this one... today I use a black top and white pants - another neutral pair to let the bag takes the stage ... sorry can’t help taking another pic - this is how she looks like fully loaded...


----------



## Phiomega

never settle with one bag said:


> Sadly they are not producing them any more.



I still saw a couple of them in Indonesia and Singapore btw....


----------



## never settle with one bag

Phiomega said:


> I still saw a couple of them in Indonesia and Singapore btw....


It’s difficult sometimes.  This is a great model but as I already have one, I would like to try others.  But, in my opinion this model should not be discontinued.  They don’t have it in Hong Kong anymore.  There are always models that I want to try.  Right now, I’m eyeing the Garda in large size.


----------



## diane278

Deja vu.....another day with the antique silver Lauren clutch and argento lanyard....


----------



## Mousse

I’m still on a roll with the Mona Lisa pillow. Thanks to my enabler for supporting my BV habit. Mona  Lisa is such a versatile purple.


----------



## gagabag

Because diane278’s photos are so enabling... fits a lot for its small size. I love it!


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> Because diane278’s photos are so enabling... fits a lot for its small size. I love it!
> View attachment 4112542



   Yay!  It really does hold a lot, doesn’t it?  And it looks so good doing it!


----------



## sonyamorris

Breakfast with the Cervo Loop


----------



## Phiomega

Mia Taylor said:


> Bottega Veneta




I am quite sure you are reposting my pic - below is original from 6 Oct 2017:



Would appreciate if you do not do so as I regards other TPFers with confidence. Or if you like to use it for other purpose (eg references), pls use the original link so the source is traceable.


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> Still with this one... today I use a black top and white pants - another neutral pair to let the bag takes the stage ... sorry can’t help taking another pic - this is how she looks like fully loaded...
> View attachment 4111653



Keep posting this beauty! It's a work of art!


----------



## Phiomega

dolali said:


> Keep posting this beauty! It's a work of art!



Thank you! It is indeed a work of art... I can feel people surreptitiously glancing at it when I carried it!


----------



## dolali

Mia Taylor said:


> Bottega Veneta



This is MY picture (posted on this forum on June 10, 2018) of MY bag, in MY car!  I wonder why are you posting it as your own? Please STOP.  Do you have any questions, comments, need info on the bag? As Phiomega wrote, I appreciate it if you stop using my picture as your own.


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch & denim espadrilles


----------



## monkeyjuju

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous duo!!  have fun!
> 
> this is truly stunning, Phi!  well done!



OMG, thank you so much! I am so sorry for just seeing this and replying after so long, but I needed to thank you and tell you it is such an honor to receive this compliment from one of the BV queens!


----------



## monkeyjuju

So sorry for double posting, but I must say I die everytime I come into this forum and see all of your bags! All of you are pure class and taste, period. 

This is probably the wrong place to ask (I don't know if there is a thread on the subject, I will do a search later in the day), but what do you ladies think of Tomas leaving? Wasn't that something we all saw coming?


----------



## diane278

monkeyjuju said:


> So sorry for double posting, but I must say I die everytime I come into this forum and see all of your bags! All of you are pure class and taste, period.
> 
> This is probably the wrong place to ask (I don't know if there is a thread on the subject, I will do a search later in the day), but what do you ladies think of Tomas leaving? Wasn't that something we all saw coming?


Here’s a thread on the topic of Tomas leaving BV that Grietje started: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tomas-maier-leaving-bv.989609/


----------



## monkeyjuju

diane278 said:


> Here’s a thread on the topic of Tomas leaving BV that Grietje started: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tomas-maier-leaving-bv.989609/



Thank you my dear! Will sure check it out.


----------



## won

feeling blue today.


----------



## diane278

Time to get back into my meditation practice.  My NLG pillow and BV shades on my favorite Buddha.


----------



## Elizabel

Mousse said:


> Mona Lisa Pillow. Enjoying a very nice Sunday afternoon with friends at Santana Row.
> View attachment 4103218



This colour is absolutely electric! I love it!!

It’s only just arrived in Australia in the last week or so...how long has it been around for?

I’m seriously smitten with that Nodini. The SA told me there is also a limited edition with some embroidery in Mona Lisa colour - has anyone seen it? 

I’m loving my Espresso Nodini but perhaps time for a pop of colour during this drab down under winter? [emoji38]

E x


----------



## Phiomega

I arrived really late at my hotel last night after a whole day craziness, not to mention a crazy hectic immigration line at the airport. Imagine how the below biscuit/tea arrangement excites me... it was so well done! Decided to take a pic with my Moss BV - who have accompanied my trip for past two days...


----------



## H’sKisses

My new-to-me Nodini in Nero... LOVE it! The double zip compartment one is definitely on my wish list now! While this holds the necessities, I think the extra compartment would be perfect!


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> Time to get back into my meditation practice.  My NLG pillow and BV shades on my favorite Buddha.


Haha, it’s amazing!


----------



## Ramai

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3024282
> 
> Technically this is not today, but I love how 'smart' my Olimpia looks across the spread of readings in my office...


Beautiful bag. Just saw it yesterday. Just s question, does the curling if the edges happen quickly after use? Does it worsen with time?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane278

New Fume pillow & espadrilles. Even washed linen not be cool enough today.....I already changed once...


----------



## anniebhu

Brunito small iron for a casual Sunday


----------



## diane278

My argento pouch doing its best to masquerade as a clutch for a few quick errands (on a very hot afternoon).


----------



## princesspig

Working from home today (we have around 30 degrees C today, and the house feels just as hot ), so I don't really need a bag with me, but I am wearing a Bottega Veneta necklace and will be taking my Vesuvio Nodini if going out later.


----------



## diane278

It’s Nuvolato season here...hot!    She’s hanging around with the grocery bags waiting to go out....


----------



## sngsk

Medium veneta in Bottle; an oldie but goodie [emoji173]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Medium veneta in Bottle; an oldie but goodie [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119649
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Love! I remember when this first came out, I knew I wanted a green like this some day!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Medium veneta in Bottle; an oldie but goodie [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119649
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Love the little doggie. [emoji4]


----------



## sngsk

Trying to keep my older BVs in circulation. Another beloved oldie but goodie: medium Campana in Ash Scuro [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Trying to keep my older BVs in circulation. Another beloved oldie but goodie: medium Campana in Ash Scuro [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121884
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


you look so elegant!!  
(i spy with my little eye... a PDP Cabat! )


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Trying to keep my older BVs in circulation. Another beloved oldie but goodie: medium Campana in Ash Scuro [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121884
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> you look so elegant!!
> (i spy with my little eye... a PDP Cabat! )



Awww yes me too!


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Trying to keep my older BVs in circulation. Another beloved oldie but goodie: medium Campana in Ash Scuro [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121884
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You look great!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> You look great!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Awww yes me too!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful!





ksuromax said:


> you look so elegant!!
> (i spy with my little eye... a PDP Cabat! )


Thank you all for the lovely compliments [emoji5] and good spying, ksuromax and Buckeyemommy! [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchGirl007

My Denim deerskin... picked up Amsterdam Schiphol in April.  Much roomier than she looks and quite functional.  [emoji170]


----------



## couturequeen

Gainsboro out and about today.


----------



## Sora_V

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4092105
> 
> 
> Need a booster for this morning given tiring work for the past two days.... China Red Chain Tote came to the rescue! Happily wearing simple black and white with red accessories....



Love the color coordination in this photo[emoji7]


----------



## never settle with one bag

New passport holders bought today.  The espresso one is a bit less expensive.  The blue one is with card slots.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Pillow of course


----------



## ap.

never settle with one bag said:


> New passport holders bought today.  The espresso one is a bit less expensive.  The blue one is with card slots.



Those two little guys do a great job modeling your new passport holders


----------



## diane278

antique silver Lauren clutch (she’s getting nice and soft like her Barolo sister.....)


----------



## never settle with one bag

apey_grapey said:


> Those two little guys do a great job modeling your new passport holders




Thank you so much!!  The two guys were so thrilled to unbox the gifts...


----------



## ksuromax

Baby Peltro


----------



## Sora_V

never settle with one bag said:


> New passport holders bought today.  The espresso one is a bit less expensive.  The blue one is with card slots.


Your models are adorbs  Are they lions?


----------



## never settle with one bag

Sora_V said:


> Your models are adorbs  Are they lions?


They are my most precious sheep!


----------



## never settle with one bag

Sora_V said:


> Your models are adorbs  Are they lions?



My medium Veneta


----------



## sonyamorris

never settle with one bag said:


> New passport holders bought today.  The espresso one is a bit less expensive.  The blue one is with card slots.


You make me smile!
So cute


----------



## diane278

never settle with one bag said:


> New passport holders bought today.  The espresso one is a bit less expensive.  The blue one is with card slots.


Maybe all your sweet little “models” could have a BV meetup and each one could model it’s favorite BV piece.....


----------



## never settle with one bag

diane278 said:


> Maybe all your sweet little “models” could have a BV meetup and each one could model it’s favorite BV piece.....


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## diane278

never settle with one bag said:


> Yes, yes, yes!


 
Yay! Can’t wait to see it. They remind me of a “Tea Party” every time I see them.


----------



## sngsk

Going casual with my medium Campana in Cobalt


----------



## momasaurus

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro out and about today.
> 
> View attachment 4124913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124916


This is great. Can this bag go up on the shoulder?


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Going casual with my medium Campana in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127845


another lovely look!  
big  to this blue!


----------



## couturequeen

momasaurus said:


> This is great. Can this bag go up on the shoulder?



Yes! I shoulder carry about half of the time when I take it out for a spin.


----------



## ksuromax

still mini Cabat


----------



## diane278

As much as I love clutches, it’s tote time for errands.....


----------



## never settle with one bag

Can anyone see the large Veneta in tourmaline?  I must bring my pals Lumiere and Cogsworth with mee to work.  They give extra lights and tell the time.  




Let me check if I have all essentials...



Good to go...  the lambskin has gotten softer and it’s becoming more and more of my bag.


----------



## ksuromax

never settle with one bag said:


> Can anyone see the large Veneta in tourmaline?  I must bring my pals Lumiere and Cogsworth with mee to work.  They give extra lights and tell the time.
> 
> View attachment 4129510
> 
> 
> Let me check if I have all essentials...
> View attachment 4129512
> 
> 
> Good to go...  the lambskin has gotten softer and it’s becoming more and more of my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129513


lol


----------



## momasaurus

couturequeen said:


> Yes! I shoulder carry about half of the time when I take it out for a spin.


Oh, so good to know. I love it!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> As much as I love clutches, it’s tote time for errands.....
> 
> View attachment 4129016


This is fabulous. I love the handles!!


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous. I love the handles!!


Thank you. I love that people usually think this bag is straw when they first see it. Then they realize it’s leather. I carry it frequently despite the fact that it’s quite heavy.


----------



## diane278

never settle with one bag said:


> Can anyone see the large Veneta in tourmaline?  I must bring my pals Lumiere and Cogsworth with mee to work.  They give extra lights and tell the time.
> View attachment 4129510
> 
> Let me check if I have all essentials...
> View attachment 4129512


 I see the Veneta!  Lol. And there’s nothing worse than forgetting something you really need!


----------



## diane278

Couturequeen’s post inspired me to take my Gainsboro Lido out for a spin today.


----------



## Mousse

Mona Lisa pillow is having lunch at Neiman Marcus Stanford Shopping Center.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Mona Lisa pillow is having lunch at Neiman Marcus Stanford Shopping Center.
> View attachment 4129955


Popover!


----------



## muchstuff

My FP find, in great condition and for a very good price...


----------



## never settle with one bag

diane278 said:


> Maybe all your sweet little “models” could have a BV meetup and each one could model it’s favorite BV piece.....



Here’s my reply (About a union of BVettes at my home):


1)  The two girls are excited about their bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	





2)  Flora:  Mine is with embroidered flowers!

Candy:Oh!





3). Blackie:  Um... hum...





4). Blackie:  Espresso is BV’s most classic colour!


----------



## diane278

never settle with one bag said:


> Here’s my reply (About a union of BVettes at my home):
> 1)  The two girls are excited about their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130639
> 
> 2)  Flora:  Mine is with embroidered flowers!
> Candy:Oh!
> View attachment 4130641
> 
> 3). Blackie:  Um... hum...
> View attachment 4130653
> 
> 4). Blackie:  Espresso is BV’s most classic colour!
> View attachment 4130654



Loving this conversation!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Work buddies this week. Briefcase in blood and loop in dark Barolo


----------



## never settle with one bag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Work buddies this week. Briefcase in blood and loop in dark Barolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131462


Will that be espresso?  Love their ebano since it was available.  Thank god they still have the dark brown shade available.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

never settle with one bag said:


> Will that be espresso?  Love their ebano since it was available.  Thank god they still have the dark brown shade available.



It’s dark Barolo. I’ve not seen espresso so can’t give an opinion on comparison [emoji58]


----------



## never settle with one bag

Buckeyemommy said:


> It’s dark Barolo. I’ve not seen espresso so can’t give an opinion on comparison [emoji58]


It’s the best colour in my opinion.  How it’s named is not a big issue.  Congratulations!  Enjoy them.


----------



## diane278

Gigolo red Lauren clutch


----------



## couturequeen

Baseball hobo with continental wallet inside. Planning to rotate through each BV bag over the summer.


----------



## V0N1B2

couturequeen said:


> Baseball hobo with continental wallet inside. Planning to rotate through each BV bag over the summer.
> View attachment 4132640
> 
> View attachment 4132641


I know where you took that picture! 
I may have posted in this thread, a pic or two in that very spot!


----------



## couturequeen

V0N1B2 said:


> I know where you took that picture!
> I may have posted in this thread, a pic or two in that very spot!



[emoji23] Good spot!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Went sofa hunting this afternoon with large Cesta in Brighton. Thought the BV kinda
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 enjoyed the company of the aniline leather of this sofa


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Went sofa hunting this afternoon with large Cesta



Cesta looking very comfy there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Chain Tote all ready for a bit of shopping.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Chain Tote all ready for a bit of shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133568


fab details!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> fab details!


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo is Mallow


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Hobo is Mallow


autocorrect is pure evil, why 'is'??? shall read 'in'


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hi, 
I am a newbie on this thread, but I would like to post my beloved BV. This picture is not exactly taken today and the BV I carried was bought around 15 years ago. The bag found its new home,  which I totally regret until this very day. Just a sample of older style. I hope no one is mind  I dont remember the color or style but it's blue egg color and the mirror is leather backed.


----------



## diane278

Black pillow & slides.  And a dress to camouflage the lunch I’m planning to eat later.....I need to keep up my strength to combat the heat......over 100F again today.


----------



## splurgetothemax

diane278 said:


> Black pillow & slides.  And a dress to camouflage the lunch I’m planning to eat later.....I need to keep up my strength to combat the heat......over 100F again today.
> View attachment 4137751


Sorry if its OTT,  but is that Tiffany's bottle pendant and bone cuff?


----------



## diane278

splurgetothemax said:


> Sorry if its OTT,  but is that Tiffany's bottle pendant and bone cuff?


Yes....I’m a fan of Elsa Peretti.


----------



## diane278

Another “plain Jane” day of wrinkled linen.....but carrying my antique silver clutch (and wearing Nero slides).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Another “plain Jane” day of wrinkled linen.



Nowhere plain at all. I love how you kept the outfit simple so that Lauren truly shines. You look composed, chic and most importantly relaxed.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nowhere plain at all. I love how you kept the outfit simple so that Lauren truly shines. You look composed, chic and most importantly relaxed.


Thank you! I decided to add more dresses to my wardrobe this year because I found some simple linen ones at Muji.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I decided to add more dresses to my wardrobe this year because I found some simple linen ones at Muji.


I had always liked Muji, for their simplicity in things. It's great that their apparel works for you.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had always liked Muji, for their simplicity in things. It's great that their apparel works for you.


These dresses (all are the same style, just different colors) are the first that have fit me. That’s why I got multiples. Usually their clothes are too small for me but I got lucky with this loose style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Usually their clothes are too small for me.



This is exactly the same case for me too.


----------



## Phiomega

Cervo Messenger In Barolo... I really have no reason to use a bag today except for a lunch trip to McD with my son - but this bag has not been out enough! It does not fit my recent lifestyle where I carry iPad everywhere, so it does not get out enough...

View attachment 4139567


----------



## Phiomega

Phiomega said:


> Cervo Messenger In Barolo... I really have no reason to use a bag today except for a lunch trip to McD with my son - but this bag has not been out enough! It does not fit my recent lifestyle where I carry iPad everywhere, so it does not get out enough...



Pic does not show up... here it is again...


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Pic does not show up... here it is again...
> View attachment 4139575


Loving the photo!


----------



## diane278

It’s both hot & humid today. I’m not used to humidity.  I’m not going anywhere that requires me to carry more than these  three items. But at least they’re all BV.


----------



## Ramai

moi et mes sacs said:


> Pillow of course


What's the wear and tear like?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> But at least they’re all BV



Varying shades of coolness. Diane, you know how to cool yourself well. [emoji41]


----------



## couturequeen

No bag, just my Billiard Continental today since we we were headed to an outdoor concert! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ramai said:


> What's the wear and tear like?


It's been pretty hard wearing. I find just a few marks where the loops at the base of the handle rub. But it's lambskin so it will always show some wear unfortunately


----------



## diane278

I ended up going out to eat with a friend last night and my little card case (wallet) proved to be awkward to keep track of, so today I’m expanding my “traveling lighter” plan.....by adding the case for the sunglasses and my argento pouch to corral it all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I ended up going out]



This pic is a feast for the eyes.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> This pic is a feast for the eyes.


Thank you. I find it a bit challenging to take photos (I use my phone) of my darker pieces. It took several tries to get the lighting right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I find it a bit challenging to take photos (I use my phone) of my darker pieces. It took several tries to get the lighting right.


Lighting plays a crucial role in photos. I find it challenging too. I spent some time trying to take a close up pic of my chain tote but the light always reflected on it, affecting the clarity of my pictures. Eventually, I decided perhaps a video is easier.


----------



## sngsk

Ferro Roma- my first BV. 10 years old and still one of my beloved favourites [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Too hot to carry a shoulder bag.


----------



## diane278




----------



## tenKrat

Cervo Veneta in Steel


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> Cervo Veneta in Steel
> View attachment 4142865



Wow! Great bag [emoji4]- veneta AND cervo, what a combo!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium belly veneta


----------



## Flippary

I have been browsing around in this forum a bit anonymously sneaking a peek at your beautiful bag collections... Today I finally got my second BV, a chain tote in nero and I am thrilled about it and wanted to share, so I created an account. It is absolutely beautiful and actually large enough to fit both my laptop and iPad.


----------



## diane278

Flippary said:


> View attachment 4143007
> 
> I have been browsing around in this forum a bit anonymously sneaking a peek at your beautiful bag collections... Today I finally got my second BV, a chain tote in nero and I am thrilled about it and wanted to share, so I created an account. It is absolutely beautiful and actually large enough to fit both my laptop and iPad.



Welcome to the BV forum! Your bag is gorgeous. I hope you’ll keep posting here.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Welcome to the BV forum! Your bag is gorgeous. I hope you’ll keep posting here.


+1!


----------



## never settle with one bag

I saw people post their Rolex watches with their wallets on the Rolex forum.  I now try to do it the other way round.  My wallet is a BV but the colour doesn’t match.  The chocolate dial must match with BV’s espresso.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Ferro Roma- my first BV. 10 years old and still one of my beloved favourites [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142230


just incredible!! how soft and slouchy it has become, and how great it looks!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Flippary said:


> View attachment 4143007
> 
> I have been browsing around in this forum a bit anonymously sneaking a peek at your beautiful bag collections... Today I finally got my second BV, a chain tote in nero and I am thrilled about it and wanted to share, so I created an account. It is absolutely beautiful and actually large enough to fit both my laptop and iPad.


welcome and congrats!!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Cervo Veneta in Steel
> View attachment 4142865


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cervo Veneta in Steel



Gorgeous leather and color in a classic style. What a winner!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Flippary said:


> a chain tote in nero.



Very elegant bag. Wear it well and do post more often. We are a friendly bunch.


----------



## grietje

Mink Olimpia for out and about in Hawai‘i.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large cervo crossbody


----------



## indiaink

LouiseCPH said:


> Large cervo crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143818


Beautiful - love the way it goes with your heels...


----------



## Flippary

After beach in steel slides. I found them yesterday in the summer sale corner when I bought the chain tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cervo Veneta in Steel]



I like how Steel looks like a true cool toned gray in your pic. Its online pic depicts it as a warmer gray with taupe undertones. Am I right to say Steel is a chameleon color?


----------



## Flippary

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how Steel looks like a true cool toned gray in your pic. Its online pic depicts it as a warmer gray with taupe undertones. Am I right to say Steel is a chameleon color?
> 
> View attachment 4144531



Yes, I would say the colour is somewhat of a chameleon, it varies depending on light. In the photo from yesterday the sun was setting and the light had a warm golden tone. In normal daylight it is much more like in your picture. Beautiful bag by the way


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Flippary said:


> Yes, I would say the colour is somewhat of a chameleon.



[emoji7] [emoji106]  I like what I am hearing. Thank you so much for sharing this with me. I did search for other posts within this thread and in bright sunlight, it takes on a different hue altogether. My local boutique is offering Dark Cement but I think I prefer Steel (which SA shared no longer available here).  

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4142796


I *love* this bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

momasaurus said:


> I *love* this bag!!!


+1 but I do love a lot of bags in Diane's collection. I especially love seeing how she works them with her lifestyle.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] [emoji106]  I like what I am hearing. Thank you so much for sharing this with me. I did search for other posts within this thread and in bright sunlight, it takes on a different hue altogether. My local boutique is offering Dark Cement but I think I prefer Steel (which SA shared no longer available here).
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk



Available at Holt Renfrew Vancouver and I do believe they ship (at least within Canada they do but you could always ask).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Available at Holt Renfrew Vancouver and I do believe they ship (at least within Canada they do but you could always ask).


Thank you! That will be an alternative as well. SA did mention that ordering is possible.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ferro Sloane


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144922


You always look so lovely in your outfits.


----------



## diane278

When you have too many chairs so you turn one into a table / landing strip at the back door....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> When you have too many chairs so you turn one into a table / landing strip at the back door....]


Diane, your pictures remind me of this quote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane


I like the gentle pop of color in your outfit and how the intrecciato of BV became a focal point. Stylish as always.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Diane, your pictures remind me of this quote.
> View attachment 4145259


Thank you! I’m flattered...that’s quite a complement!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I’m flattered...that’s quite a complement!


Beautiful pictures make me happy. So, thank you in turn for starting my Friday on the right track. [emoji4][emoji816]


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> You always look so lovely in your outfits.



Thank you for the nice compliment! I always enjoy your posts as well [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

I’m going to wear black & white today........but first, another cup of coffee......


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo hobo.
> View attachment 4146105


Beautiful! Looks so perfect among those flowers....


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how Steel looks like a true cool toned gray in your pic. Its online pic depicts it as a warmer gray with taupe undertones. Am I right to say Steel is a chameleon color?
> 
> View attachment 4144531





Flippary said:


> Yes, I would say the colour is somewhat of a chameleon, it varies depending on light. In the photo from yesterday the sun was setting and the light had a warm golden tone. In normal daylight it is much more like in your picture. Beautiful bag by the way



Yes, you are right. Ditto everything @Flippary said.


----------



## tenKrat

Another canard bag, small Monaco, my very first BV


----------



## gagabag

My well worn aubergine disco bag from 2014 & the onyx/chalcedony/garnet ring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Yes, you are right. Ditto everything @Flippary said.



Thank you for sharing. It's such a lovely bag. 



diane278 said:


> I’m going to wear black & white today........but first, another cup of coffee...



Do you color match your phone covers too? 




Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo hobo.



Love how vibrant Canard looks in this pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Another canard bag, small Monaco, my very first BV



Love your style, and those statement shoes... [emoji7] 



gagabag said:


> My well worn aubergine disco bag from 2014 & the onyx/chalcedony/garnet ring



I like how the colors of this ring can go with anything and everything. You picked a gorgeous ring and of cos, bag.


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> Another canard bag, small Monaco, my very first BV
> View attachment 4146197



Great outfit (and bag - obviously [emoji4]) - very chic!


----------



## gagabag

[QUOTE="frenziedhandbag”
I like how the colors of this ring can go with anything and everything. You picked a gorgeous ring and of cos, bag.[/QUOTE]

Thanks I’ve been wearing it non-stop since I got it


----------



## Bagcoolie

Afternoon coffee with this medium Cesta


----------



## ksuromax

been using my Sunshine Pillow for 3 days in a row, such a great travel companion!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Afternoon coffee with this medium Cesta



Beautiful bag and the decor looks nice! 



ksuromax said:


> been using my Sunshine Pillow for 3 days in a row, such a great travel companion!



Sunshine is so apt for the current weather! Have fun with it!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sunshine is so apt for the current weather! Have fun with it!


actually it's raining here... cheating today with Balenciaga, it got wet all over, thank god leather is not weather/rain sensitive


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> actually it's raining here... cheating today with Balenciaga, it got well all over, thank god leather is not weather/rain sensitive


Rain? Bummer. It's scorching hot here. I'm sure you have a good variety of bags on vacay, so that you are prepared for all occasions and weather conditions.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rain? Bummer. It's scorching hot here. I'm sure you have a good variety of bags on vacay, so that you are prepared for all occasions and weather conditions.


my all bags are true work horses, they'll be fine


----------



## diane278

New Fume


----------



## averagejoe

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4146576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon coffee with this medium Cesta


WOW! I love your bag! The lilac parts are burnished!!!


----------



## Flippary

diane278 said:


> New Fume
> View attachment 4146850



Beautiful bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> New Fume



New Fume is beautiful. I personally find it an elegant color. There is a yearly dinner where we catch up with one of hubby's schoolmate. She was carrying her New Fume medium Veneta. I was carrying my Canard Bella. We admired each other's bag.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> New Fume is beautiful. I personally find it an elegant color. There is a yearly dinner where we catch up with one of hubby's schoolmate. She was carrying her New Fume medium Veneta. I was carrying my Canard Bella. We admired each other's bag.


I don’t usually wears any brown tones but the gray in New Fume makes it versatile. Sounds like a fun dinner...especially if BV was discussed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I don’t usually wears any brown tones but the gray in New Fume makes it versatile. Sounds like a fun dinner...especially if BV was discussed. [emoji2]


I understand what you mean. I don't usually go for light neutrals as well but this season's limestone, steel new etc are appealing. This friend is the perfect example of when something works, get it in multiple colors. Unknown to her, I had been observing her collection of medium Venetas over the years. She had Nero, Tourmaline, Chartreuse and now, New Fume. I told her that I know of a chic lady whom is exactly like that and showed her your rainbow of pillows. She was impressed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Canard Bella at the library.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine Pillow


----------



## momasaurus

Airport Ladies Room photo! Recent eBay finds. I am new to BV, do not even know what these are called! But perfect for travel.


----------



## V0N1B2

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4147878
> 
> Airport Ladies Room photo! Recent eBay finds. I am new to BV, do not even know what these are called! But perfect for travel.


Your bag looks like what is coquilially known as the "fortune cookie" bag in what looks like Nero Nappa (or Aquilone?) and your SLG looks like it might be either Mela from Resort '08 or Assenzio from.... Resort? Spring? 2009? 2010? It's hard to see sitting out here in the sun. 
Anyway, welcome


----------



## momasaurus

V0N1B2 said:


> Your bag looks like what is coquilially known as the "fortune cookie" bag in what looks like Nero Nappa (or Aquilone?) and your SLG looks like it might be either Mela from Resort '08 or Assenzio from.... Resort? Spring? 2009? 2010? It's hard to see sitting out here in the sun.
> Anyway, welcome


Thank you! I am really liking both.


----------



## diane278

(Blurry) gigolo red Lauren clutch


----------



## monkeyjuju

Hi ladies! I am off to the airport for a short impromptu trip to Montreal, but my cheapskate self didn't feel like paying for check-in luggage. Whenever I travel as of late, no matter if I am stingy with my ticket or not, I just end up reaching for another carry-on bag like a Cabat or a Birkin, so I figured this would be an excellent occasion to "spice things up" and get my maxi Convertible in Pacific out. I have had this bag for some years now and I haven't used it more than five times, even though both the color and the bag are beautiful (IMAO, of course.) I just hope we can rekindle our relationship instead of forgetting that I even have it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

monkeyjuju said:


> this would be an excellent occasion to "spice things up" and get my maxi Convertible in Pacific out. .



Pacific is a wonderful color and I always feel the convertible is a very versatile style, especially for travelling. Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## LouiseCPH

My large Veneta looks a little extra large and square because it holds my lap top today [emoji51]


----------



## sngsk

Going dressy-casual with faille moire stretch knot in Prusse


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Going dressy-casual with faille moire stretch knot in Prusse]



The knot dresses up a casual look so well. Chic!


----------



## diane278

Barolo crossbody


----------



## Buckeyemommy

monkeyjuju said:


> Hi ladies! I am off to the airport for a short impromptu trip to Montreal, but my cheapskate self didn't feel like paying for check-in luggage. Whenever I travel as of late, no matter if I am stingy with my ticket or not, I just end up reaching for another carry-on bag like a Cabat or a Birkin, so I figured this would be an excellent occasion to "spice things up" and get my maxi Convertible in Pacific out. I have had this bag for some years now and I haven't used it more than five times, even though both the color and the bag are beautiful (IMAO, of course.) I just hope we can rekindle our relationship instead of forgetting that I even have it.



This is one of my fav styles and go to travel bag. Hope you’re in love again [emoji6]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Getting my red fix this week. [emoji177]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Coffee with Cabat (pacific blue BV nylon bag peeking out of the Cabat opening )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Coffee with Cabat (pacific blue BV nylon bag peeking out of the Cabat opening )



Is this where I think it is? PV? Gorgeous cabat!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Is this where I think it is? PV? Gorgeous cabat!


Thank you. Yes, indeed it is


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4152991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee with Cabat (pacific blue BV nylon bag peeking out of the Cabat opening )



I love that!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love that!!


Thanks very much


----------



## enright98

Hi everyone, long-time reader of the TPF and have always admired BV. I was in the UK and fell in love with this bag whilst at the Bicester Village (outlet for designer brands - cute English cottage layout but extremely crowded and busy). The BV staff were most helpful, courteous and informative. I am usually a tote person, so will have to learn downsizing what I carry!


----------



## V0N1B2

enright98 said:


> Hi everyone, long-time reader of the TPF and have always admired BV. I was in the UK and fell in love with this bag whilst at the Bicester Village (outlet for designer brands - cute English cottage layout but extremely crowded and busy). The BV staff were most helpful, courteous and informative. I am usually a tote person, so will have to learn downsizing what I carry!


Welcome 
I liked this version of the Olimpia Bag the most (I believe this has the short handle?), and I think it is only available at the outlets now. It's too bad because I think this bag suits the shorter handle but I understand wanting to make something more versatile (shoulder carry and cross-body).
Congrats on choosing a nice classic for your first BV (I assume your first?)


----------



## enright98

V0N1B2 said:


> Welcome
> I liked this version of the Olimpia Bag the most (I believe this has the short handle?), and I think it is only available at the outlets now. It's too bad because I think this bag suits the shorter handle but I understand wanting to make something more versatile (shoulder carry and cross-body).
> Congrats on choosing a nice classic for your first BV (I assume your first?)



Thank you for the kind words! And yes, this is the older version according to the SA. I did see the longer handle version in pink and also orange, but prefer this style as it looks a bit more formal and also lighter on the shoulders. There was also a large tote with adjustable handles that I liked very much, but I knew I’d regret going for my obvious stand-by of tote bags...

And yes, my very first BV - have admired the woven leather look for years but felt I needed more grace and gravitas to pull it off - will try my best with this one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

enright98 said:


> I am usually a tote person, so will have to learn downsizing what I carry!



Welcome and congrats on your first BV. From memory, I recall this Olimpia does hold quite a lot. I am positive you will have no issues fitting your essentials within. Enjoy.


----------



## enright98

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome and congrats on your first BV. From memory, I recall this Olimpia does hold quite a lot. I am positive you will have no issues fitting your essentials within. Enjoy.



Thank you for the welcome  I’ve given it a trial today and yes it does have a good absorbing capacity for stuff. My only worry is to put a healthy distance now it and our cat, who has decided it is the most delicious smelling thing she has ever sniffed and wants to sit upon!


----------



## Phiomega

enright98 said:


> Hi everyone, long-time reader of the TPF and have always admired BV. I was in the UK and fell in love with this bag whilst at the Bicester Village (outlet for designer brands - cute English cottage layout but extremely crowded and busy). The BV staff were most helpful, courteous and informative. I am usually a tote person, so will have to learn downsizing what I carry!



Congrats! Is this Ebano color? You are my ‘first BV bag twin’ if this is indeed Ebano! It was the one I chose to be my first BV as it goes so well with both smart casual and office wear...


----------



## ksuromax

enright98 said:


> Thank you for the welcome  I’ve given it a trial today and yes it does have a good absorbing capacity for stuff. My only worry is to put a healthy distance now it and our cat, who has decided it is the most delicious smelling thing she has ever sniffed and wants to sit upon!


Cats know the best stuff!
welcome, congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## enright98

Phiomega said:


> Congrats! Is this Ebano color? You are my ‘first BV bag twin’ if this is indeed Ebano! It was the one I chose to be my first BV as it goes so well with both smart casual and office wear...



Hello Bag Twin  not sure what the proper name is as the SA removed the tag but it’s black in colour, but when indoor, it also has a dark brown hue to it. I agree it’s such a versatile bag, and so refreshing to have no logo or symbols!


----------



## never settle with one bag

A new sweetheart got in Japan


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine Pillow and a glass of Chianti, a perfect afternoon in Milano


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium Nero Cervo loop at a cafe today


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sunshine Pillow and a glass of Chianti, a perfect afternoon in Milano



Wish I was there!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wish I was there!


that would make it even more perfect!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Red china chain tote is out today! Been a long time... and I continue to be amazed with how perfect this red is...


----------



## Flippary

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4156268
> 
> Red china chain tote is out today! Been a long time... and I continue to be amazed with how perfect this red is...



It’s beautiful! I have a nero one that I am totally in love with [emoji259]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

never settle with one bag said:


> A new sweetheart got in Japan



Congrats! This is one of my favourite styles. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Sunshine Pillow and a glass of Chianti, a perfect afternoon in Milano


Envious! What a way to spend an afternoon in Milan. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Medium Nero Cervo loop at a cafe today


Cervo loop looking right at home. Love the whole setup.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Red china chain tote is out today.



I can see that the regular nappa version softens visibly. It must be very comfy to wear now.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Envious! What a way to spend an afternoon in Milan. [emoji106]


----------



## never settle with one bag




----------



## never settle with one bag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! This is one of my favourite styles. Enjoy in good health!



Thank you.  
This is a very versatile and practical bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Still with red China.... using a black/gray combo to let my bag take the stage. have a workshop that allows me to happily wear my white sneakers today...


----------



## grietje

Carrying Electriqe Baseball hobo with karung detailing for errands after traveling home yesterday.
The lighting is terrible at the DMV as I wait for my Real ID card.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow, Sangria and Sagrada Familia
 Hola, Barcelona!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Nothing exotic, merely gone grocery shopping...


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana is out today.... she is such an easy weekend bag - and the leather has become really soft!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Afternoon coffee with embroidered pillow


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4160157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon coffee with embroidered pillow



Bag twin! I almost use this today [emoji7]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Bag twin! I almost use this today [emoji7]


Yes indeed, we are bag twins  maybe you consider wearing this tomorrow ☺️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Campana is out today....



It still looks amazing after so long. [emoji7] I nearly used my Monalisa Campana but since I know I will be cramping with the crowds at an airshow, Monalisa went back into its dustbag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Afternoon coffee with embroidered pillow



I like how BV accompanies you on your cafe hopping trips. [emoji173] the embroidery on this pillow.


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how BV accompanies you on your cafe hopping trips. [emoji173] the embroidery on this pillow.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow Sunshine in La Alhamra


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Nothing exotic, merely gone grocery shopping...
> View attachment 4157419


I think shopping with a cabat is exotic in itself! Great photo!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pillow Sunshine in La Alhamra


It’s raining here...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s raining here...


here it's not, but clouds are picking up


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It still looks amazing after so long. [emoji7] I nearly used my Monalisa Campana but since I know I will be cramping with the crowds at an airshow, Monalisa went back into its dustbag.



You really have an elephant memory! Atlantic Campana is indeed my second BV bag and I got it in May 2015 - 3 years on, still looks amazing (even more due to the smoosh) and I still love her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> You really have an elephant memory.



LOL! It is hard to fall out of love with Atlantic. It's such an amazing color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using this for the past few days instead of my regular wallet. If I had found this first, I don't see the need for a regular wallet anymore.


----------



## LouiseCPH

After 3 months of very unusual warmth we are back to normal Danish summer, i.e. possible to wear a light jacket and a scarf! Of course, the Garda goes with any temperature.....


----------



## sonyamorris

LouiseCPH said:


> After 3 months of very unusual warmth we are back to normal Danish summer, i.e. possible to wear a light jacket and a scarf! Of course, the Garda goes with any temperature.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163091


Love your style!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> After 3 months of very unusual warmth we are back to normal Danish summer, i.e. possible to wear a light jacket and a scarf! Of course, the Garda goes with any temperature.....



Really love your style! Like the khaki tone and red combo!


----------



## Bagcoolie

First outing with my new-to-me limited edition Olympia today on my lap insude a cab. My other Olympia didn’t work out and am glad this does.


----------



## LouiseCPH

sonyamorris said:


> Love your style!





Phiomega said:


> Really love your style! Like the khaki tone and red combo!



Thank you very much *blush* 

Must admit that I am _almost_ happy about the colder weather because it gives me reason to dress up a little more [emoji51][emoji85]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you very much *blush*
> 
> Must admit that I am _almost_ happy about the colder weather because it gives me reason to dress up a little more [emoji51][emoji85]



If your temp is below 100F, you can put me on the “jealous” list.


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow.


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my ink Cabat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> the Garda goes with any temperature..



The matching scarf, shoes and bag. [emoji7] Adore your style. You look so stylish and put together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> My other Olympia didn’t work out and am glad this does.



So glad this Olympia is working for you. It is an interesting piece.


----------



## dolali

That Garda

Stunning... all of you!


----------



## 4purse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using this for the past few days instead of my regular wallet. If I had found this first, I don't see the need for a regular wallet anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162792


I love this. What does the other side look like. Does this item have a name?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

4purse said:


> I love this. What does the other side look like. Does this item have a name?


I highly recommend it if you are looking for a slim wallet. This is just called the card case and listed under the men's section.

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/card-case-or-coin-purse_cod46491187se.html

At the back of the card case, there is a zippered compartment for coins. At the side, an open slip pocket for cash. The typical version is with 8 card slots in front but I hunted for mine with 9 card slots as I require a longer slip pocket as cash in my country is longer and I prefer not to fold cash. Mine also had an additional slip pocket in front (behind card slots) and I find this exceptionally useful in storing receipts. I really like my regular BV wallet which is made from calf leather as it is more hardy which I prefer in SLGs. This card case is made from calf leather too.


----------



## ksuromax

i am back home after vacs, and my first go-to bag is Naughty baby


----------



## sonyamorris




----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i am back home after vacs, and my first go-to bag is Naughty baby


That's a very smart way to hang the bag charm!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am back home after vacs, and my first go-to bag is Naughty baby



Welcome home! [emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Welcome home! [emoji322]


thank you!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> If your temp is below 100F, you can put me on the “jealous” list.



It’s 20-25 C here, which I find is perfect summer temperature. If only the weather (read: precipitation) wasn’t so unpredictable.....



frenziedhandbag said:


> The matching scarf, shoes and bag. [emoji7] Adore your style. You look so stylish and put together.



Thank you so much - I can’t seem to stop with the matching, even as the fashion gurus advice against it.  I am glad to know that my style has an appreciative audience out there.....[emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> even as the fashion gurus advice against it.  I am glad to know that my style has an appreciative audience out there.....[emoji6]



Well, fashion gurus as a collective can advice lots of things but if you know what works for you and makes you happy (and comfortable), then those rules are best broken.


----------



## medha

Grey messenger. My very first Bottega bag.



DSCF5388 by the_travelette, on Flickr


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Well, fashion gurus as a collective can advice lots of things but if you know what works for you and makes you happy (and comfortable), then those rules are best broken.



Matching really does make me feel calm and in control. Still, I am working on growing a bit by trying matching prints (very, very carefully ...)[emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Matching really does make me feel calm and in control. Still, I am working on growing a bit by trying matching prints (very, very carefully ...)[emoji4]


I'm sure you have no issues at all. We anticipate your adventure with style.


----------



## SDC2003

My new to me cabat in edoardo (thanks to Von! For helping identify the color and to everyone else who helped provide insight And thoughts on this bag ). Thanks for letting me share.  And who knew that it would perfectly match my recently purchased orans!


----------



## ksuromax

SDC2003 said:


> My new to me cabat in edoardo (thanks to Von! For helping identify the color and to everyone else who helped provide insight And thoughts on this bag ). Thanks for letting me share.  And who knew that it would perfectly match my recently purchased orans!


stellar duo!!


----------



## diane278

Barolo crossbody in really bad lighting.


----------



## ksuromax

Good old cervo Loop in Nero


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Good old cervo Loop in Nero


Matching bag with shoes, matching nail polish with doggy. [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matching bag with shoes, matching nail polish with doggy. [emoji173]


yes, i am very old school and boring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yes, i am very old school and boring


Nowhere boring. I see it as put together. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nowhere boring. I see it as put together. [emoji106]


thank you, my Dear


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> yes, i am very old school and boring



Definitely not boring. The red dog and the ‘sparkly’ Nero in cervo must look really amazing, set again bright red nail polish....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Definitely not boring. The red dog and the ‘sparkly’ Nero in cervo must look really amazing, set again bright red nail polish....


thank you! 
You, Ladies, make me blush


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Steel New with my Barolo lanyard (finally a small dose of this gorgeous burgundy). Indoors, under cool light, the gray tone comes through. Under bright sunlight or warm light, the taupe tone shows.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Steel New with my Barolo lanyard (finally a small dose of this gorgeous burgundy). Indoors, under cool light, the gray tone comes through. Under bright sunlight or warm light, the taupe tone shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167930
> View attachment 4167931



I don’t think I’ve seen this color IRL. I must check it out next time I’m in a boutique (which sadly isn’t often). Very intrigued by this lovely color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen this color IRL. Very intrigued by this lovely color.



BV website pics don't do much justice to it. It really is interesting. Another pic of it where the gray and taupe shows together. I'm intrigued by @Phiomega 's Steel New handheld tote. It seems to demonstrate the same chameleon qualities.


----------



## Phiomega

My new New Steel....



This is such an easy bag... I really love how spacious, light, and quietly stylish the bag is...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My new New Steel....
> View attachment 4168904
> 
> 
> This is such an easy bag... I really love how spacious, light, and quietly stylish the bag is...


and good looking, too!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Making no move to change out of Steel New as it goes with everything, even bright cobalt blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I really love how spacious, light, and quietly stylish the bag is...



Steel New in cervo is beautiful. I wish I have a chance to see it irl.




LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain]



Bella! Love the pop of color in your scarf.


----------



## ksuromax

in the nails salon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> in the nails salon


The perfect all-rounder bag. [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Steel New in cervo is beautiful. I wish I have a chance to see it irl.
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Bella! Love the pop of color in your scarf.



Thanks! I really appreciate that with the cooler weather I can wear my scarves again - and my one and only reason to withstand Scandinavian winter is that I can wear my large shawls.....

I guess that’s another reason to enjoy buying beautiful bags: you can wear them all year round (and no matter what the bath room scale says, too!) [emoji848]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Tourmaline ayers tote


----------



## Bagcoolie

I changed my fairly battered cardholder in ayers (must say it is quite hardy) for a new one today . This nappa probably will look worn in no time.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> in the nails salon



Great minds think alike - we are bag twins today! Smooshiest bag ever!


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato lido


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Great minds think alike - we are bag twins today! Smooshiest bag ever!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Pillow!!! Love it so much more than I thought I would! Need it in all colors [emoji23]


----------



## Mousse

Argento pillow with Helios French wallet.


----------



## BookerMoose

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4170299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my fairly battered cardholder in ayers (must say it is quite hardy) for a new one today . This nappa probably will look worn in no time.



I have a couple of these cardholders in nappa which I use a fair amount, and I find that they wear surprisingly well!


----------



## Bagcoolie

BookerMoose said:


> I have a couple of these cardholders in nappa which I use a fair amount, and I find that they wear surprisingly well!


Thank you - great to know! Am concerned it will wear out quickly and light coloured ones may show the scars more obviously Absolutely delighted to hear of your positive experience.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather]



So smooshy and soft cabat. Look at the [emoji304] of SLGs within.


----------



## H’sKisses

Bagcoolie said:


> Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171335



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bagcoolie said:


> Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171335



What a great photo [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171335



Ohhhh look at the jewels inside!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Still with my new steer cervo satchel...




I really love her!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Cabat day today. It is now a puddle of soft leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171335


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Still with my new steer cervo satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4171676
> 
> 
> I really love her!!!!


and it suits you so well!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you - great to know! Am concerned it will wear out quickly and light coloured ones may show the scars more obviously Absolutely delighted to hear of your positive experience.


i have one, nappa Canard, it has softened and holding up really well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Still with my new steer cervo satchel...
> I really love her!!!!



I love the look of it on you. You wear it so well! [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my BV enabler at a cafe which specialises in tarts. So yummy that I forgot to take a photo to share with all of you. Enjoyed the paintings in this small cosy space too. 

No surprise which BV I am carrying today. It goes with everything, even wild floral prints.


----------



## diane278

Barolo. We’re going away for a couple of days.  The cabat and the pillow bag are practical. The clutch gets to go because I can’t imagine being without one.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> and it suits you so well!!



Definitely!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Barolo. We’re going away for a couple of days.  The cabat and the pillow bag are practical. The clutch gets to go because I can’t imagine being without one.
> View attachment 4172558



Mouth open...drooling. Have a good time.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Barolo. We’re going away for a couple of days.  The cabat and the pillow bag are practical. The clutch gets to go because I can’t imagine being without one.



Positively drooling. This is my future inspiration of ‘going away bags’. The clutch in Barolo is really original.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> and it suits you so well!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look of it on you. You wear it so well! [emoji106]





Buckeyemommy said:


> Definitely!!



Thank you all! I can see that this will be my go to weekdays bag - I do not need to think about what color I wear, or what occasion I will be at, she will always fit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you all! I can see that this will be my go to weekdays bag - I do not need to think about what color I wear, or what occasion I will be at, she will always fit!


Rightly said of this Steel New color. It really goes with everything!


----------



## dolali

@ the gym today with my China Red Pillow. So sorry to keep posting this bag, but its my fav weekend bag.  I clearly need it in other colors


----------



## bellarusa

Just curious - is there a difference between the "Pillow" bag and the "Nodini" bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> Just curious - is there a difference between the "Pillow" bag and the "Nodini" bag?


No difference. Its the same bag.


----------



## cosima

Small Roma today with BV scarf


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> @ the gym today with my China Red Pillow. So sorry to keep posting this bag, but its my fav weekend bag.  I clearly need it in other colors
> View attachment 4174489


it's a treat for the eyes, keep posting!!


----------



## grietje

Nero BV flats
(Cheating with Hermes GP for the bag)


----------



## diane278

Nero pillow. I thought my problem was my lack of a waist. Then I saw this photo and remembered in high school I wished for a fuller bust....unfortunately it arrived about 50 years too late.....this is just not working for me.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Nero pillow. I thought my problem was my lack of a waist. Then I saw this photo and remembered in high school I wished for a fuller bust....unfortunately it arrived about 50 years too late.....this is just not working for me.
> View attachment 4176500



It’s working


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Nero pillow. I thought my problem was my lack of a waist. Then I saw this photo and remembered in high school I wished for a fuller bust....unfortunately it arrived about 50 years too late.....this is just not working for me.



Why not working? Seemed working to me [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

New light grey cervo again accompanying me for a morning meeting. She is just so easy to match. And she fits a ton!


----------



## dolali

diane278 said:


> Nero pillow. I thought my problem was my lack of a waist. Then I saw this photo and remembered in high school I wished for a fuller bust....unfortunately it arrived about 50 years too late.....this is just not working for me.
> View attachment 4176500



WHAT???  Everything works! You look very well put together, and love your entire outfit! I of course LOVE your Pillow!


----------



## diane278

dolali said:


> WHAT???  Everything works! You look very well put together, and love your entire outfit! I of course LOVE your Pillow!


Thank you. I love getting older but it’s sometimes a challenge to accept how aging is affecting my body. Inside, I feel 48 not 68. But such is life. I wasn’t sure about adding a black pillow but it’s turned out to be a great addition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Inside, I feel 48 not 68. But such is life. I wasn’t sure about adding a black pillow but it’s turned out to be a great addition.



You look so chic in this pairing and how you feel inside is more important than the actual number. I know of someone whom is 40 but feels 60 and constantly feeling older than he actually is. I understand what you mean about a black bag. I try not to add another black bag but looking at my own collection, I use my black bags most.


----------



## diane278

A good friend gave me this knit top but it’s been too hot to wear it. It’s finally cooling off in the mornings and evenings, so this morning I decided to figure out an outfit for it.  NLG bag and black BV slides...


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look so chic in this pairing and how you feel inside is more important than the actual number. I know of someone whom is 40 but feels 60 and constantly feeling older than he actually is. I understand what you mean about a black bag. I try not to add another black bag but looking at my own collection, I use my black bags most.



Thank you! I think that having a few considerably younger friends also helps keep a person young....although they don’t have any understanding of the music from my hippie period.
A year ago, I had zero black bags. Now I have four. When I called my SA, Danah, to have her send my first one, I thought she was going to faint. She asked me if I needed to think about it longer, but I knew I was ready.  I’ve never regretted it. I use them a lot....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> A good friend gave me this knit top but it’s been too hot to wear it. It’s finally cooling off in the mornings and evenings, so this morning I decided to figure out an outfit for it.  NLG bag and black BV slides...
> View attachment 4177467


----------



## gagabag

This cervo grey today


----------



## tenKrat

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4176602
> 
> New light grey cervo again accompanying me for a morning meeting. She is just so easy to match. And she fits a ton!


I like this bag a lot!


----------



## tenKrat

Rose gold metallic Pillow

My top used to be a short (but not too short) dress; however, it shrunk even though I always line dry it. Bummed. So I put on leggings for decency.


----------



## diane278

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow
> 
> My top used to be a short (but not too short) dress; however, it shrunk even though I always line dry it. Bummed. So I put on leggings for decency.
> View attachment 4177555


Stunning on you the way you’ve styled it!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow
> 
> My top used to be a short (but not too short) dress; however, it shrunk even though I always line dry it. Bummed. So I put on leggings for decency.
> View attachment 4177555


you look lovely!


----------



## cosima

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I love getting older but it’s sometimes a challenge to accept how aging is affecting my body. Inside, I feel 48 not 68. But such is life. I wasn’t sure about adding a black pillow but it’s turned out to be a great addition.


I have the same age like you and I think a black pillow is a „must have“ in every age!
It looks great on you! Very chic and young!


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Rose gold metallic Pillow
> 
> My top used to be a short (but not too short) dress; however, it shrunk even though I always line dry it. Bummed. So I put on leggings for decency.
> View attachment 4177555


Cute look!


----------



## ksuromax

my new-to-me hobo, i think, i should start numbering them, similar way that Cabats are numbered 
#7 of 7
P.S. ring on my thumb is my another 'i never take off' piece


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> my new-to-me hobo, i think, i should start numbering them, similar way that Cabats are numbered
> #7 of 7
> P.S. ring on my thumb is my another 'i never take off' piece



I love that color!!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

My new to me vintage BV in my favorite color.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> My new to me vintage BV in my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178141


Summer perfection!!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> My new to me vintage BV in my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178141



Beautiful green! The strap looks comfy too!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Summer perfection!!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful green! The strap looks comfy too!



Thank you! It is so soft!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Thank you! It is so soft!



There’s a green drawstring style on eBay I’ve been watching, it’s so pretty and such a “fresh” color. I’ve always wanted a green BV, but I’m holding out for a darker green. I think BV had one a while back, bottle?


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> There’s a green drawstring style on eBay I’ve been watching, it’s so pretty and such a “fresh” color. I’ve always wanted a green BV, but I’m holding out for a darker green. I think BV had one a while back, bottle?


yes, in 2010
one of the recent greens was Moss, @Phiomega posts her lovely Bella in the 'wearing today' thread


----------



## diane278

I’m actually carrying Barolo.  Just “lighting challenged”.


----------



## sngsk

Well-loved PDP large cabat. Perfect for a weekend getaway.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

China red disco. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy Labor Day weekend!


----------



## anniebhu

First time using a pillow


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> A good friend gave me this knit top but it’s been too hot to wear it. It’s finally cooling off in the mornings and evenings, so this morning I decided to figure out an outfit for it.  NLG bag and black BV slides...



I really love your combination - elegant black and grey....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Barolo baby!  [emoji847]


----------



## sonyamorris

anniebhu said:


> First time using a pillow
> 
> View attachment 4179802


I like very much your outfit and color combination. Like this cobalt blue with bordeaux, very fine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> First time using a pillow



Hope its working out for you. Very nice blue. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Barolo baby!



I think the lightness of the cervo loop makes a great travel and summer bag. 



Buckeyemommy said:


> China red disco.!



Best red ever. [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think the lightness of the cervo loop makes a great travel and summer bag.
> 
> It is surprisingly light and comfy. This is my first cervo loop. I see why all the hype.
> 
> Best red ever. [emoji7]



Amen. [emoji119]


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty


----------



## anniebhu

sonyamorris said:


> I like very much your outfit and color combination. Like this cobalt blue with bordeaux, very fine!




Thanks! Was going out for casual
Birthday dinner for my husband


----------



## anniebhu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope its working out for you. Very nice blue. [emoji170]




Not quite used to it yet as my bags are normally bigger.  Having said that, i like how it’s light and easy when popping out for errands etc


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Not quite used to it yet as my bags are normally bigger.  Having said that, i like how it’s light and easy when popping out for errands etc


I understand. I'm so used to shoulder bags too. I find I still don't reach for my China Red double pillow as much as I prefer but when I do use it, I do enjoy the ease of it and the pop of color. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

A double dose of BV...

Took my lavender butterfly beauty out on Sunday.... this is the prettiest bag I have!



And used my Moss Garda today because I wore this green top for a workshop oh Monday - a friend really admired her beauty...


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> China red disco.
> 
> Happy Labor Day weekend!



Disco in China red is perfect. I do not use my WOC, or even, my small bags enough - but every time I see Disco (like for the past 3 years), I am always thinking ‘I should get one, it will be useful for casual weekend’...

Then I remembered that those casual weekends (seriously casual - like grocery shopping or going for lunch in the nearby location) are well served by my two Nodinis, one Chanel WOC, an LC small messenger, and a Prada Pochette already!

Then the BVettes will say, either, “but you don’t have a BV WOC!”, or “you need another color - Red China is gorgeous!”, or..... 

And the debate continue....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> A double dose of BV...]



Double dose of beauty for us. [emoji171] [emoji172] 

Adore the  details on your tote. I was tempted with the selection of pillows in the same treatment at the Woodbury outlet but the colors were too light for me.

Adore that gorgeous Moss green in Bella. So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> And the debate continue....



It's not only you. I used to face the same debate (and still do sometimes cos the Disco is just such a nifty and gorgeous little bag). Having owned two Discos prior and fully aware that I hardly have the habit of changing out my wallet... I still miss them. Especially at times when I need to leave my main bag somewhere and just have my valuables with me or when I need quick access to my passport/phone during travelling. Like you, I will then remind myself that I already have the LC mini cuir for such purposes.


----------



## muchstuff

Away for a week with enough stuff for at least two...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Away for a week with enough stuff for at least two...]



What a lovely family of Bal bags and SLGs! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cosima

Phiomega said:


> A double dose of BV...
> 
> Took my lavender butterfly beauty out on Sunday.... this is the prettiest bag I have!
> View attachment 4181608
> 
> 
> And used my Moss Garda today because I wore this green top for a workshop oh Monday - a friend really admired her beauty...
> View attachment 4181609



This is the most Beautiful color for the Garda that I have ever seen!!!! I love it so much!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely family of Bal bags and SLGs! Enjoy your trip!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Double dose of beauty for us. [emoji171] [emoji172]
> 
> Adore the  details on your tote. I was tempted with the selection of pillows in the same treatment at the Woodbury outlet but the colors were too light for me.
> 
> Adore that gorgeous Moss green in Bella. So pretty!



Thank you! 

Indeed there is pillow with the same butterfly treatment but all light colors... I also would not get pillow in light color - I wear too much jeans...



cosima said:


> This is the most Beautiful color for the Garda that I have ever seen!!!! I love it so much!



Thank you... I really fell for the color - it is a perfect green that is relatively more neutral!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Large Atlantic Veneta today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Large Atlantic Veneta today



Beauty! [emoji170]


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beauty! [emoji170]


Thank you


----------



## sonyamorris

Barolo Cervo Loop at japanese restaurant


----------



## peachylv

My card case in Mona Lisa is my first piece of BV.  I bought it while I was on vacation in Paris.  I just love the leather and the color!!  Here are the two Mona Lisas. I was only able to bring home the BV.


----------



## Bagcoolie

sonyamorris said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop at japanese restaurant


Lovely saturated color! The butterflies on the plate remind me of the medium LE cesta in lavender that Phiomega has.


----------



## laredouter

I carry my Bottega Veneta purse everywhere I go. I have actually caught a couple of people staring at it admiringly


----------



## peachylv

sonyamorris said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop at japanese restaurant


Wow!  I love that color.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4183368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Atlantic Veneta today


 sooo beautiful!! 


sonyamorris said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop at japanese restaurant


  



peachylv said:


> My card case in Mona Lisa is my first piece of BV.  I bought it while I was on vacation in Paris.  I just love the leather and the color!!  Here are the two Mona Lisas. I was only able to bring home the BV.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183827
> View attachment 4183828


oh, that's a shame! they would make up such a lovely duo!!


----------



## ksuromax

this bag makes me lazy and reluctant to switch, she is too easy to carry... my Miss Naughty Knotty  
and also a dog charm and a lanyard


----------



## sonyamorris

Bagcoolie said:


> Lovely saturated color! The butterflies on the plate remind me of the medium LE cesta in lavender that Phiomega has.


True! Like her bag, so delicate color and butterflies. Would like to carry something like this, but for now I have only workhorses.


peachylv said:


> Wow!  I love that color.


Thank you! Me too


----------



## Bagcoolie

Friday morning coffee with Brighton large Cesta - it is gonna be the weekend soon -yay


----------



## cosima

Ready for the visit by my hair dresser with my new Garda and Hermes scarf.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Friday morning coffee with Brighton large Cesta



TGIF! Brighton looks so close to Canard. Happy wkn ahead!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> my new Garda and Hermes scarf.



The Bella/Garda looks amazing in any color. I'm sure you are enjoying yours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Campana in Monalisa. 
WIMB probably shows how much I [emoji171] purple.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta (and slippers)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4183368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Atlantic Veneta today



Love this design!


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta came out to play with my new flatform Oxford shoes... perfect match!


----------



## sonyamorris

Signal Blue hobo and little yellow dress today!


----------



## grietje

My feet are carrying BV flats in Vesuvio


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nero pillow. I thought my problem was my lack of a waist. Then I saw this photo and remembered in high school I wished for a fuller bust....unfortunately it arrived about 50 years too late.....this is just not working for me.
> View attachment 4176500


Don’t be so hard on yourself.  You look fine!!!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Signal Blue hobo and little yellow dress today!


you look gorgeous!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Signal Blue hobo and little yellow dress today!


I love this fresh and vibrant color combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out for lunch with Monalisa Campana.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for lunch with Monalisa Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189340



I just love this color!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for lunch with Monalisa Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189340


Just lovely!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

A very stuffed Elephant large Veneta (rain coat and rubber boots (!) for later inside) [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943]


----------



## krawford

Just transferred everything into my new Croc Zip Around Wallet in Nero. My iPhone X fits perfectly with room to spare. It has a wonderful zipper.  Had this wallet in Ebano and used it for years.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

krawford said:


> View attachment 4189789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just transferred everything into my new Croc Zip Around Wallet in Nero. My iPhone X fits perfectly with room to spare. It has a wonderful zipper.  Had this wallet in Ebano and used it for years.


That is stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I just love this color!


You need something in it, really! It's a fantastic color. 





ksuromax said:


> Just lovely!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> A very stuffed Elephant large Veneta (rain coat and rubber boots (!) for later inside)



I'm surprised you can boots into your large Veneta. Amazing! 



krawford said:


> Just transferred everything into my new Croc Zip Around Wallet in Nero.



Gorgeous wallet and look at that sheen. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4189758
> 
> 
> A very stuffed Elephant large Veneta (rain coat and rubber boots (!) for later inside) [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943]


Boots???


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for lunch with Monalisa Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189340


Inspired by you, I brought my mona lisa convertible out today. [emoji3] I hadn't used her for a few months before today.


----------



## sngsk

sonyamorris said:


> Signal Blue hobo and little yellow dress today!


Love that colour combo! So fresh [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Inspired by you, I brought my mona lisa convertible out today.



Oh, Monalisa looks stunning in the convertible. Glad it came out for some fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Boots???


I'm amazed too.


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> View attachment 4189789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just transferred everything into my new Croc Zip Around Wallet in Nero. My iPhone X fits perfectly with room to spare. It has a wonderful zipper.  Had this wallet in Ebano and used it for years.



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm surprised you can boots into your large Veneta. Amazing!
> 
> Ok, maybe they don’t quite rate as boots, but they do save my leather shoes when I am biking in the rain [emoji943][emoji56]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rainboots! These are boots. Wow!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Black chain tote - and the sun is out [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## sonyamorris

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4191302
> 
> 
> Black chain tote - and the sun is out [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


Beautiful look! Can I ask you how many bags you have? Do you have ever posted in “collection” thread? I think you have a wonderful collection, I would like so to see it!


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.... wait... if I have time I’ll change to Slinky, my Karung Cabat.


----------



## Bagcoolie

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4191302
> 
> 
> Black chain tote - and the sun is out [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


When I saw this tote online, I didn’t think much of it as it looks really bulky - too wide on the base however, you carried it so well that I am sold. It is a lovely bag on you.


----------



## LouiseCPH

sonyamorris said:


> Beautiful look! Can I ask you how many bags you have? Do you have ever posted in “collection” thread? I think you have a wonderful collection, I would like so to see it!



Now you did it - I had to count! I have 13 BV-bags [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]

I guess I owe it to my fellow BV-aficionados to post my collection in its entirety....will do...at some point [emoji6]



Bagcoolie said:


> When I saw this tote online, I didn’t think much of it as it looks really bulky - too wide on the base however, you carried it so well that I am sold. It is a lovely bag on you.



Thank you - what a nice thing to say! It is true that it is one of the more structured BV-models, but I don’t think it “sticks out” too much [emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo, canard lanyard, canard cravaterria zip wallet, and ossidato rame cosmetic pouch.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium Veneta in Petale today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I'm sorry to bore you but I'm still with Monalisa Campana. Heading out for dinner with a sweet girlfriend.


----------



## grietje

Slinky


----------



## diane278

Barolo clutch. Again.


----------



## Phiomega

My fluttering butterflies Cesta for a Friday... I always wore her with my MK Love mules - they go so well together...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4192915
> 
> My fluttering butterflies Cesta for a Friday... I always wore her with my MK Love mules - they go so well together...


you look lovely!!


----------



## Flippary

I brought the medium Olimpia for some Saturday shopping today...


----------



## diane278

In my questionable effort to support ‘bag diversity’ among my clutch sisters, I changed bags. Well, actually, I changed bag colors. Baby steps...
Antique Silver Lauren Clutch


And, in a message to the universe that I’m ready for fall, I changed from espadrilles to loafers.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> In my questionable effort to support ‘bag diversity’ among my clutch sisters, I changed bags. Well, actually, I changed bag colors. Baby steps...
> Antique Silver Lauren Clutch
> View attachment 4193648
> 
> And, in a message to the universe that I’m ready for fall, I changed from espadrilles to loafers.....



You do the clutch so well... I tried socks  this morning, nope, not quite yet!


----------



## grietje

Pacific Pillow for running around today.  It feels Fall-ish today and I’m thinking it might be one of the last weekends I can wear my Hawaiian print dresses


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I cannot wait to share with you my first BV, a pre loved one, arriving Wednesday.  I have never seen nor touched a BV, so this will be a true surprise for me.  However, another poster just got her first one and she is blown away, so I know I am going to love it.  Here it is.... will Wednesday ever get here??


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4193759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cannot wait to share with you my first BV, a pre loved one, arriving Wednesday.  I have never seen nor touched a BV, so this will be a true surprise for me.  However, another poster just got her first one and she is blown away, so I know I am going to love it.  Here it is.... will Wednesday ever get here??


Welcome to the tribe! It’s a slippery slope, but a lot of fun......I’d bet that this won’t be your only BV, but no one would take that bet, because we all know how addicting BV is.....


----------



## dolali

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4193759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cannot wait to share with you my first BV, a pre loved one, arriving Wednesday.  I have never seen nor touched a BV, so this will be a true surprise for me.  However, another poster just got her first one and she is blown away, so I know I am going to love it.  Here it is.... will Wednesday ever get here??



 as diane278 said, it is a slippery slope. BVs are so classic, elegant, practical and fun! Yours is gorgeous! Congratulations on getting this beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

dolali said:


> as diane278 said, it is a slippery slope. BVs are so classic, elegant, practical and fun! Yours is gorgeous! Congratulations on getting this beauty!


Thanks. I have admired BV for a while now, but never took the plunge until I saw this one in this color.  I don’t mean this in  a way that insults anyone because we all have different tastes, but  in the premier designers I have been unable to find any brand’s bags that appeal to me except BV, especially the intrecciato bags.


----------



## dolali

With Quetsche Cervo Hobo waiting for curbside pickup at the grocery store


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4193759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cannot wait to share with you my first BV, a pre loved one, arriving Wednesday.  I have never seen nor touched a BV, so this will be a true surprise for me.  However, another poster just got her first one and she is blown away, so I know I am going to love it.  Here it is.... will Wednesday ever get here??


Congratulations! I just came to BV recently, and now I have two and am looking for another!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> you look lovely!!



Thank you @ksuromax!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Antique Silver Lauren Clutch



Diane, you look splendid. I like how you rock the clutch look with so much ease and style. Just curious, is Gigolo Red more special as it is your first Lauren clutch or is it a more versatile color than Antique Silver? It seems Gigolo Red is out more. Both colors are gorgeous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Pacific Pillow for running around today.



The pillow is such a useful style for errands. I hope it stays.


----------



## muchstuff

Large Campana is out on this VERY wet day...


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I just came to BV recently, and now I have two and am looking for another!


That is what I am afraid of, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is what I am afraid of, lol.


Be very, very afraid ...


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Diane, you look splendid. I like how you rock the clutch look with so much ease and style. Just curious, is Gigolo Red more special as it is your first Lauren clutch or is it a more versatile color than Antique Silver? It seems Gigolo Red is out more. Both colors are gorgeous.


Thank you. Of course, there are no photos of me dropping one, which happened a few times when I first started using them Frequently. Both your guesses are right!  Giggolo Red seems to be a little more understated as it’s not metallic. It’s also special to me because the first BV I ever saw was this clutch in the movie American Giggolo and I searched for that bag for a long time, not knowing it was made for the movie and in the bv archives. I only learned the details when BV brought it back out and provided some history. (The original clutch was a brighter red). Now that I’m getting used to the antique silver, I’m using it as I would use a black bag. By the way, daytime clutches were popular when I was in middle school, so I have a history with the style....a mere 55 years ago!


----------



## GoStanford

southernbelle43 said:


> That is what I am afraid of, lol.


Happened to me as well.  They are lovely handbags and last for such a long time.  I actually wish I had gotten just one or two in vastly different styles and used them nonstop.  Instead, I switch out bags every couple of weeks depending on my schedule and needs.  That works well also, but I kind of like having a go-to bag that's ready to grab when I need to head out the door.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Happened to me as well.  They are lovely handbags and last for such a long time.  I actually wish I had gotten just one or two in vastly different styles and used them nonstop.  Instead, I switch out bags every couple of weeks depending on my schedule and needs.  That works well also, but I kind of like having a go-to bag that's ready to grab when I need to head out the door.


I'm the same way. I have too many bags so switch often. I miss some of my bags because it takes too long to get back to them. I'd like to get down to below 10 but I don't see that happening.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Be very, very afraid ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

GoStanford said:


> Happened to me as well.  They are lovely handbags and last for such a long time.  I actually wish I had gotten just one or two in vastly different styles and used them nonstop.  Instead, I switch out bags every couple of weeks depending on my schedule and needs.  That works well also, but I kind of like having a go-to bag that's ready to grab when I need to head out the door.



I appreciate this.  The first quality bags I discovered, Massaccesi, resulted in my currently having way too many.  I love each and every one, but  I hope that I have learned to get one, use it, appreciate it, etc.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Giggolo Red seems to be a little more understated as it’s not metallic.



[emoji1]  I am very certain I will be dropping them or trying ways and means to see how to hold it in one hand whilst multi-tasking with my free hand. 

Thank you for satisfying my curiosity. I thought the same of Gigolo Red, slightly more casual and the metallic Antique Silver more dressy but as it is silver, I see it falling in line with the likes of gray and working like a neutral too. Plus, it complements your silver jewelry, especially that Tiffany cuff.


----------



## tenKrat

A bag that BV didn’t name properly, just “shoulder bag”.


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4191302
> 
> 
> Black chain tote - and the sun is out [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


You’ve grown out your pixie, @LouiseCPH. You have a lovely bob now. And that is a pretty tote.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I appreciate this.  The first quality bags I discovered, Massaccesi, resulted in my currently having way too many.  I love each and every one, but  I hope that I have learned to get one, use it, appreciate it, etc.


Oh, boy, you’ve crossed over to BV...look forward to your reaction to your first BV when it arrives.


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> You’ve grown out your pixie, @LouiseCPH. You have a lovely bob now. And that is a pretty tote.



Yes, I had this hairstyle for like 10 years, until about 4 years ago I started to experiment. Now I am back. Think this is just the style I was meant to have...[emoji4]

And thank you, I like the tote a lot [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Oh, boy, you’ve crossed over to BV...look forward to your reaction to your first BV when it arrives.



LOL, well I cannot say I crossed over.  I doubt that I will be purchasing as many of these as I did Marco’s .  But a friend found a couple of preloved bags in near perfect condition and we both bought this style. I am really eager to get it and will share my thoughts.  I had to find somewhere to go after our dear Marco closed.  No matter where I end up I will miss being able to customize every bag.  Sigh.
PS I see you are this forum too, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> A bag that BV didn’t name properly, just “shoulder bag”.
> View attachment 4194528


Pretty!!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

LE Olimpia today


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4195551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Olimpia today


Beautiful photo of that bag.....elegant!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4195551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Olimpia today


such a special piece!


----------



## GoStanford

Large Belly in Nero and Aqua lanyard.  On my way to an oil change that turned into a $450 annual service.  My college offered a workshop I wish I had taken called Automotive Repair for Women.  Then I would understand the details of this type of service recommendation.


----------



## southernbelle43

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4195575
> 
> Large Belly in Nero and Aqua lanyard.  On my way to an oil change that turned into a $450 annual service.  My college offered a workshop I wish I had taken called Automotive Repair for Women.  Then I would understand the details of this type of service recommendation.


What I  learned is that when a Woman  takes a car for an oil change they say she needs this and this and this.  I have noticed they do  NOT do this to men. For example, they always tell me  the cabin filter needs changing, 
for  $40.  I thank them and tell them I will change it and I do.  You can order one from Amazon or pck up one at an auto supply store for $4-$8.   You access it through the glove compartment.  Easy as pie.  If it is something else I thank them and say I will let my husband  now!  More money for me for handbags.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> What I  learned is that when a Woman  takes a car for an oil change they say she needs this and this and this.  I have noticed they do  NOT do this to men. For example, they always tell me  the cabin filter needs changing,
> for  $40.  I thank them and tell them I will change it and I do.  You can order one from Amazon or pck up one at an auto supply store for $4-$8.   You access it through the glove compartment.  Easy as pie.  If it is something else I thank them and say I will let my husband  now!  More money for me for handbags.


as soon as you let them know YOU DO have a clue they look so silly


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> And, in a message to the universe that I’m ready for fall, I changed from espadrilles to loafers.....


It worked! I made the temperature drop! It’s only 75f. I feel powerful!  I’m going to wear basically the same outfit today....just to ‘cement the deal’.


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4193759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cannot wait to share with you my first BV, a pre loved one, arriving Wednesday.  I have never seen nor touched a BV, so this will be a true surprise for me.  However, another poster just got her first one and she is blown away, so I know I am going to love it.  Here it is.... will Wednesday ever get here??



Beautiful color!!! And welcome to BV, you will love it! There’s no turning back now!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful color!!! And welcome to BV, you will love it! There’s no turning back now!


That is what everyone keeps telling me, lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> LE Olimpia today



Such a lovely shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> That is what everyone keeps telling me, lol.


It's very true. Welcome to BV and its slippery slope. [emoji5]


----------



## diane278

Antique Silver Lauren clutch...because who doesn’t love going to the Apple store for a new printer? Me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Antique Silver Lauren clutch..



Love the whole outfit, simple casual look and yet sophisticated at the same time. You rock the Lauren so well, and those Tiffany pieces are [emoji171]. [emoji106]


----------



## Kharris332003

Catcher is hiding in his carrier on the seat of a chair of an outside restaurant. My Cervo is hung on the back of the chair.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4198891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catcher is hiding in his carrier on the seat of a chair of an outside restaurant. My Cervo is hung on the back of the chair.


I am not sure which one is cuter!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kharris332003 said:


> Catcher.



Catcher is so adorable! [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4198891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catcher is hiding in his carrier on the seat of a chair of an outside restaurant. My Cervo is hung on the back of the chair.


  to both!!


----------



## tenKrat

Baseball cervo hobo


----------



## sonyamorris

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4198891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catcher is hiding in his carrier on the seat of a chair of an outside restaurant. My Cervo is hung on the back of the chair.


What a lovely picture!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Lauren inside a ceste today.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Baseball cervo hobo
> View attachment 4199137


the one i wanted so badly, and so stupidly missed out


----------



## ksuromax

Mallow metallic pouch as a clutch on a pre wedding dinner night


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch....hanging with Buddha...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Lauren clutch....hanging with Buddha...
> View attachment 4199365


Twins!!!  on the Buddha figurine


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Lauren inside a ceste today.



Too much beauties! I want (not need) both!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Lauren inside a ceste today.





ksuromax said:


> Mallow metallic pouch





diane278 said:


> Lauren clutch.



All these stunning pictures of your clutches are not doing me good, ladies.  
Like what @Phiomega said, I want one but I don't need one. [emoji85]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Baseball cervo hobo



This color is amazing!


----------



## Phiomega

Long time not posting - been very busy in my new role.... it was Atlantic Garda/Bella two days ago... still one of my favorite bags... I went to a BV boutique wearing this and got a compliment from the SA. I think he can se that it is well used and nicely smooshed


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> the one i wanted so badly, and so stupidly missed out


I'll keep a lookout at the outlets for you. You never know, it might just appear.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll keep a lookout at the outlets for you. You never know, it might just appear.


thank you dearly, but i now i have my cervo barolo craving satisfied - i have the Loop


----------



## papertiger

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4198891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catcher is hiding in his carrier on the seat of a chair of an outside restaurant. My Cervo is hung on the back of the chair.



The bag is so luscious, but Catcher is such a show-stealer


----------



## H’sKisses

Swapped out my camel Veneta for “Greg” the NLG Cervo Hobo [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Swapped out my camel Veneta for “Greg” the NLG Cervo Hobo



Greg looks stunning!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Greg looks stunning!



Thank you! I’ve been smooshing him all day [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I’ve been smooshing him all day [emoji23]


[emoji38] I know, it is hard to keep your hands off him. [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I’ve been smooshing him all day [emoji23]


that's normal!  
we all do that!


----------



## piosavsfan

Haven't wanted to switch out of this bag for a couple of weeks!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji38] I know, it is hard to keep your hands off him. [emoji12]


Lol....naughty girl.


----------



## diane278

Trying to force myself to work in the study today. This little guy wants to go out.  I had to have security restrain him.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

piosavsfan said:


> Haven't wanted to switch out of this bag for a couple of weeks!



Very sweet color. It does not look like Mallow, which is lighter. What color is it? 



diane278 said:


> Lol....naughty girl.



[emoji38] 



diane278 said:


> Trying to force myself to work in the study today. This little guy wants to go out.  I had to have security restrain him.



I love your wit, Diane and how you style your photos! Just curious, do you enjoy taking photos of other things as well? Like flowers, architecture etc? Your eye for composition is that of a photographer.


----------



## piosavsfan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very sweet color. It does not look like Mallow, which is lighter. What color is it?
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> I love your wit, Diane and how you style your photos! Just curious, do you enjoy taking photos of other things as well? Like flowers, architecture etc? Your eye for composition is that of a photographer.


It is Corot, I love it! [emoji171] [emoji7] [emoji175]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

piosavsfan said:


> It is Corot, I love it! [emoji171] [emoji7] [emoji175]


First time I'm seeing it. Thank you for sharing! [emoji171]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very sweet color. It does not look like Mallow, which is lighter. What color is it?
> [emoji38]
> I love your wit, Diane and how you style your photos! Just curious, do you enjoy taking photos of other things as well? Like flowers, architecture etc? Your eye for composition is that of a photographer.


My only photos are for tpf. But I like to play with composition....and thank you for the compliment! I wander around my house looking for places to take photos.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My only photos are for tpf. But I like to play with composition....and thank you for the compliment! I wander around my house looking for places to take photos.


From the pictures I've seen thus far, I think you have a lovely home with interesting artwork and displays, hence the interesting backdrop for all your bag photos. It's such a pleasure to see them. Please keep posting.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> From the pictures I've seen thus far, I think you have a lovely home with interesting artwork and displays, hence the interesting backdrop for all your bag photos. It's such a pleasure to see them. Please keep posting.


+1!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> From the pictures I've seen thus far, I think you have a lovely home with interesting artwork and displays, hence the interesting backdrop for all your bag photos. It's such a pleasure to see them. Please keep posting.


And +1!
Like your artistic touch!


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> Trying to force myself to work in the study today. This little guy wants to go out.  I had to have security restrain him.
> View attachment 4201448


Diane - your words made me chuckle ! And it brightened up my night (since I only read it now). Thank you


----------



## starkfan

Been using this beauty for the past week, and still in it for this week! My second ever BV, Atlantic large Veneta!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Trying to force myself to work in the study today. This little guy wants to go out.  I had to have security restrain him.
> View attachment 4201448


Such a great picture! Is that little guy sitting down the supervisor?


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> Such a great picture! Is that little guy sitting down the supervisor?


Yes....he never helps!


----------



## diane278

I started out with a (rogue) clutch earlier, but decided it wasn’t going to hold enough.
So back to my Barolo baby


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I started out with a (rogue) clutch earlier, but decided it wasn’t going to hold enough.
> So back to my Barolo baby
> View attachment 4202366


Love this picture and your set up for your bag.


----------



## ksuromax

starkfan said:


> Been using this beauty for the past week, and still in it for this week! My second ever BV, Atlantic large Veneta!
> View attachment 4202256


Fabulously beautiful and beautifully fabulous!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

starkfan said:


> Been using this beauty for the past week, and still in it for this week! My second ever BV, Atlantic large Veneta!
> View attachment 4202256



It’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## starkfan

ksuromax said:


> Fabulously beautiful and beautifully fabulous!!





LouiseCPH said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you, ladies! I mentioned elsewhere that there really was no way I could say no to this beauty once it lodged itself in my head and heart, and I'm so glad I went for it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

starkfan said:


> Atlantic large Veneta!



Atlantic is one of my favourite colors, blue and purple at the same time. So glad you are enjoying yours. 




diane278 said:


> ...but decided it wasn’t going to hold enough.



Due to the metallic leather being stiffer? I felt my brunito metallic pillow was tight and cannot fit much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> So back to my Barolo baby



Lauren declared...

"Universe, thou shall conquer you"


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic is one of my favourite colors, blue and purple at the same time. So glad you are enjoying yours
> Due to the metallic leather being stiffer? I felt my brunito metallic pillow was tight and cannot fit much.


No...it was a different brand. But it’s very narrow, so it’s a bit of a challenge.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Lauren declared...
> "Universe, thou shall conquer you"


The universe won! I’m shocked at how addicted I am to Lauren clutches.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> No...it was a different brand. But it’s very narrow, so it’s a bit of a challenge.
> 
> The universe won! I’m shocked at how addicted I am to Lauren clutches.


Ah, I see. I thought it was Antique Silver, the rouge that tried to escape (correlating to the previous picture). Glad to hear its not Antique Silver (my wishlist remains). [emoji28]

I think you won us non-clutch gals over too. [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, I see. I thought it was Antique Silver, the rouge that tried to escape (correlating to the previous picture). Glad to hear its not Antique Silver (my wishlist remains). [emoji28]
> 
> I think you won us non-clutch gals over too. [emoji6]


Yay!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

So says the internet... "strength, warmth, energy. Being the longest wavelength, red is a powerful colour." 
I need some red today.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> So says the internet... "strength, warmth, energy. Being the longest wavelength, red is a powerful colour."
> I need some red today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202744


lovely!!  
it must be the day, tuesday blues  i am wearing red (a striped shirt) today as well, although from BV only the China red dog charm, rest are espadrilles in denim and about 0.5 kg of silver pieces....


----------



## cosima

Today Nodini bag in cobalt with matching wallet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i am wearing red (a striped shirt) today as well, although from BV only the China red dog charm, rest are espadrilles in denim and about 0.5 kg of silver pieces....



I adore your combi of red and blue. They always go so well together.
[emoji173]  [emoji7] [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> Today Nodini bag in cobalt with matching wallet


Cobalt is such a stunning blue. Too pretty for words.


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cobalt is such a stunning blue. Too pretty for words.



Thank you very much! I like it too!


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> So says the internet... "strength, warmth, energy. Being the longest wavelength, red is a powerful colour."
> I need some red today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202744


I love red so much, especially China red! I regret that I have sold my red Nodini


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> Thank you very much! I like it too!


I used to have a Cobalt medium Veneta (old style). I think your Cobalt (new season) is much prettier.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> I love red so much, especially China red! I regret that I have sold my red Nodini


China Red is indeed a gorgeous red. I was contemplating between Nero and China Red for this double compartment pillow. My head said Nero for practicality but my heart said China Red for the pop of color. I hope another red comes your way soon.


----------



## grietje

I’ve been using the Nero Cabat for the past week or so.  I forget what an easy bag this is.

Re Red: how many times have I written no red (because I ALWAYS rehome), only to be drawn in again?!  China Red is indeed gorgeous and I had several peices in it.  Only the dog pouch remains.


----------



## diane278

I try never to schedule early morning appointments.  I always warn people that I’m not a “morning person” but some of them have to learn the hard way.  So, I’m up early, trying to become civilized.... 
Even my clutch looks sleepy....


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> I try never to schedule early morning appointments.  I always warn people that I’m not a “morning person” but some of them have to learn the hard way.  So, I’m up early, trying to become civilized....
> Even my clutch looks sleepy....
> View attachment 4203155


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> I try never to schedule early morning appointments.  I always warn people that I’m not a “morning person” but some of them have to learn the hard way.  So, I’m up early, trying to become civilized....
> Even my clutch looks sleepy....
> View attachment 4203155


Meant to say your words are so witty - the smiley faces I entered just now didn’t appear. No idea why :-[
Btw, I am also not a morning person


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> Meant to say your words are so witty - the smiley faces I entered just now didn’t appear. No idea why :-[
> Btw, I am also not a morning person


I’m off to that morning appointment I was forced to schedule. I pray for any innocent people out there.... However, I anticipate being fully awake in another 20 minutes, or so.  Things will be dramatically improved then....


----------



## starkfan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic is one of my favourite colors, blue and purple at the same time. So glad you are enjoying yours.


Thanks, frenziedhandbag!  Love your China Red Nodini too, I like how it subtly coordinates with your ring too!


----------



## starkfan

cosima said:


> Today Nodini bag in cobalt with matching wallet


Stunning colour! I was getting super tempted by Cobalt at one point, before they re-released Atlantic (which I'd missed out on from the previous season)... It's such a gorgeous intense blue too!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Meant to say your words are so witty - the smiley faces I entered just now didn’t appear. No idea why :-[
> Btw, I am also not a morning person





diane278 said:


> I’m off to that morning appointment I was forced to schedule. I pray for any innocent people out there.... However, I anticipate being fully awake in another 20 minutes, or so.  Things will be dramatically improved then....


isn't it just bizarre how some places/jobs can be harsh on their personnel/clients with those stupid and unnecessary early hours?? 
why should anyone be forced into EARLY hours when your body is still asleep?? total waste of time!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

On vacation and cheating with my Celine bag - but still BV wallet [emoji56]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> On vacation and cheating with my Celine bag - but still BV wallet [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203459


If you’re going to cheat, at least you’re cheating with something quite beautiful!


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> If you’re going to cheat, at least you’re cheating with something quite beautiful!



Thank you - I agree, the Celine Trotteur is really a great little (very little) bag, even if it isn’t BV.... [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> isn't it just bizarre how some places/jobs can be harsh on their personnel/clients with those stupid and unnecessary early hours??
> why should anyone be forced into EARLY hours when your body is still asleep?? total waste of time!!!


I agree! I can't stand getting up early. I want to wake up naturally when my body is ready. If I have to set an alarm, I can't sleep all night, worrying about when it will go off. Once I worked at a company with flex time. You could start work anytime up to 10 am, which is when I usually came to work. My perverse manager always called meetings at 7 am so I would be forced to come in early.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I agree! I can't stand getting up early. I want to wake up naturally when my body is ready. If I have to set an alarm, I can't sleep all night, worrying about when it will go off. Once I worked at a company with flex time. You could start work anytime up to 10 am, which is when I usually came to work. My perverse manager always called meetings at 7 am so I would be forced to come in early.


same for me, luckily (or unluckily?) i've been always working at companies where either we started at/by 10 am, or i had flexible hours, but what kills me is the school! they start at 7:45, so i am up at 6:30 to get the kids ready  so, i am always waiting for school vacs more than the kids!!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> same for me, luckily (or unluckily?) i've been always working at companies where either we started at/by 10 am, or i had flexible hours, but what kills me is the school! they start at 7:45, so i am up at 6:30 to get the kids ready  so, i am always waiting for school vacs more than the kids!!


I had to do that for our kids when they were really little, but school started later than that, maybe 8:30? Then we moved and I made my husband take over. That was when we lived in the country so there was no traffic and the elementary school and bus stop for the other schools was nearby. After that we moved again, but by this time the kids were old enough to get themselves ready for school and they walked. DH made sure we picked a house within walking distance of a school. The only time we had to drive them was when it rained, which isn't often in California.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I had to do that for our kids when they were really little, but school started later than that, maybe 8:30? Then we moved and I made my husband take over. That was when we lived in the country so there was no traffic and the elementary school and bus stop for the other schools was nearby. After that we moved again, but by this time the kids were old enough to get themselves ready for school and they walked. DH made sure we picked a house within walking distance of a school. The only time we had to drive them was when it rained, which isn't often in California.


our 2 are still young to do it by themselves, at least without messing up MY kitchen  
and school is quite far from our place, so i have to get up early anyway, but i got used to it already


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> but what kills me is the school! they start at 7:45, so i am up at 6:30 to get the kids ready:



Exactly. School starts at 7.20am here and I'm up at 5.45am. What irks me is that my biological clock had tuned itself to wake up daily at this time, regardless whether its school hols, wkns, vacations... [emoji19]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Exactly. School starts at 7.20am here and I'm up at 5.45am. What irks me is that my biological clock had tuned itself to wake up daily at this time, regardless whether its school hols, wkns, vacations... [emoji19]


same with me, but it's still ok to wake up and stay i bed and snooze rather than jump up and run


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> same with me, but it's still ok to wake up and stay i bed and snooze rather than jump up and run


Yep, I laze in bed on non school days and very soon, kiddo joins in like 5 mins later (without fail). His biological clock is as wired as I am, even if we happened to sleep later than usual.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yep, I laze in bed on non school days and very soon, kiddo joins in like 5 mins later (without fail). His biological clock is as wired as I am, even if we happened to sleep later than usual.


nooo, we have trained ours to self-service and do themselves the flakes with milk and even to cook the eggs for us!!  and definitely DO NOT DISTURB on the weekend morning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> definitely DO NOT DISTURB on the weekend morning!



Well trained! [emoji106] He's recently gotten a whole lot more adventurous with cooking so I'm just wary with the fire part. [emoji85]


----------



## diane278

I slept in today as my body was not happy about rising early yesterday. Rightly so.  It’s amazing what a difference it makes to get up feeling rested.  And it also results in my getting dressed earlier.....new Fume bag and espadrilles.

Today I’m going through my shoes.  I used to buy size 37 but then moved up to size 38. The 38’s are “roomy” but I think the 37’s need to go, including the fume. I have stretched them as much as possible but they’re still snug. Also the glicine and one pair of the denim (bought to wear when the first ones died....and they recently have.) I may see if the denim are still available in 38..... I’ve worn BV espadrilles almost exclusively since last spring.


----------



## papertiger

Last Thurs


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lunch meeting... then Lauren. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

papertiger said:


> Last Thurs


Please post more often. Can't get enough of this metallic beauty. [emoji276]


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lunch meeting... then Lauren. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204675



Love!!! Don’t see too many double zip pillows out there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love!!! Don’t see too many double zip pillows out there!


It's lovely indeed. I enjoy it very much. The capacity allows me to use it like a daily handbag. [emoji106]


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's lovely indeed. I enjoy it very much. The capacity allows me to use it like a daily handbag. [emoji106]



On my wishlist for sure. Among many, many others. [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> On my wishlist for sure. Among many, many others. [emoji23]


There is one on Reebonz USA now, at a very good price, brand new, in Dark Moss.

https://www.reebonz.com/us/bottega-veneta/bags/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nappa-crossbody-11377831


----------



## diane278

I’m not carrying BV, but I’m wearing BV flats (while at home) stretching them a bit and “encouraging” them to soften up.....thus, the gray socks.


----------



## grietje

@Diane: At least they’re not white...


----------



## cosima

grietje said:


> @Diane: At least they’re not white...





grietje said:


> @Diane: At least they’re not white...


----------



## Phiomega

Had to go to Bali for work purpose. At least I work in a resort lounge with ice tea and sunlight!

And secretly admiring my cobalt blue BV wallet and my newly acquired Loewe card case...


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> @Diane: At least they’re not white...



LOL. [emoji23]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Trying to force myself to work in the study today. This little guy wants to go out.  I had to have security restrain him.
> View attachment 4201448



Lol


----------



## diane278

Carried my much neglected glicine nodini.


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo #7 Atlantic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Hobo #7 Atlantic


Gosh, it looks beyond stunning with hot pink. Wow Wow Wow! [emoji106] You carry it so well.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gosh, it looks beyond stunning with hot pink. Wow Wow Wow! [emoji106] You carry it so well.


too late, my Dear, too late!   
thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> too late, my Dear, too late! [emoji38] [emoji38]
> thank you!


Hahahahaha! Love your humor, always!
Never too late cos there is a loop. [emoji38]
I'm happy to discover this pairing through no one else but you. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahahaha! Love your humor, always!
> Never too late cos there is a loop. [emoji38]
> I'm happy to discover this pairing through no one else but you. [emoji106]


  
now you owe me a mod shot with your Loop!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> now you owe me a mod shot with your Loop!


Definitely. When I get my hands on it. But first, hunt for a hot pink top. [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Definitely. When I get my hands on it. But first, hunt for a hot pink top. [emoji23]


lime/neon green will look great with it, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> lime/neon green will look great with it, too!


Yes! I've been looking around for a bright yellow top but I see mostly mustard yellow this season which does not work for me. The hunt continues. Thank you for the tip! I definitely need more color ideas. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes! I've been looking around for a bright yellow top but I see mostly mustard yellow this season which does not work for me. The hunt continues. Thank you for the tip! I definitely need more color ideas. [emoji6]


don't limit yourself to the tops alone, a thin cotton (considering your climate) scarf will do the trick as well, something similar to this


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> don't limit yourself to the tops alone, a thin cotton (considering your climate) scarf will do the trick as well, something similar to this


Awesome idea! [emoji16] Thank you, Queen of Scarves! [emoji146] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome idea! [emoji16] Thank you, Queen of Scarves! [emoji146]
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


my pleasure!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> don't limit yourself to the tops alone, a thin cotton (considering your climate) scarf will do the trick as well, something similar to this



Love love love that Day!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Hobo #7 Atlantic


Great color combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love love love that Day!





diane278 said:


> Great color combo!


Thank you!!!


----------



## diane278

Still the glicine nodini


----------



## peachylv

ksuromax said:


> don't limit yourself to the tops alone, a thin cotton (considering your climate) scarf will do the trick as well, something similar to this


That Day is gorgeous!


----------



## peachylv

Phiomega said:


> Had to go to Bali for work purpose. At least I work in a resort lounge with ice tea and sunlight!
> 
> And secretly admiring my cobalt blue BV wallet and my newly acquired Loewe card case...
> View attachment 4206134


Those are beautiful!  I love the stars on the Loewe.


----------



## peachylv

ksuromax said:


> Hobo #7 Atlantic


That’s a gorgeous cervo hobo.  Atlantic is such a lovely color.


----------



## ksuromax

peachylv said:


> That Day is gorgeous!





peachylv said:


> That’s a gorgeous cervo hobo.  Atlantic is such a lovely color.


thank you dearly!!


----------



## Kharris332003

Same dog-friendly patio with the quetsche cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow 'Sunshine' is enjoying the view


----------



## diane278

It feels like a Barolo kind of day.....but, of course, it’s pretty much a 50/50 chance between Barolo & Antique Silver....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero medium convertible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Pillow 'Sunshine' is enjoying the view



Stunning picture of Marina Bay Sands! 



diane278 said:


> It feels like a Barolo kind of day...



BV and books, another one of my fav combi. Great pic, Diane! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Nero medium convertible.



There is something non-boring about BV Nero. It is just NOT another black bag. 
In fact, I find Nero a head turner.


----------



## 6efox

I got this beauty from The Mall on my recent Europe trip. Peacock is such a stunning colour! Looked even better in person so I had to get it. 


I’m not sure if this bag has a name. Unlike the shopper bag reviewed by another TPFer previously, this one has a canvas lining. Perhaps it’s just one of those bags made for outlets..?! Anyhoo it’s beautiful and I can carry my kitchen sink and more in it so I absolutely love it.

The only downside is how easily scratchable the smooth leather parts are. The calf leather is so wonderfully soft though so I guess that can’t really be helped. I’ll just have to make sure I scratch both sides evenly [emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> View attachment 4210040
> 
> 
> I got this beauty from The Mall on my recent Europe trip. Peacock is such a stunning colour! Looked even better in person so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if this bag has a name. Unlike the shopper bag reviewed by another TPFer previously, this one has a canvas lining. Perhaps it’s just one of those bags made for outlets..?! Anyhoo it’s beautiful and I can carry my kitchen sink and more in it so I absolutely love it.
> 
> The only downside is how easily scratchable the smooth leather parts are. The calf leather is so wonderfully soft though so I guess that can’t really be helped. I’ll just have to make sure I scratch both sides evenly [emoji38]


Peacock is gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## ksuromax

New Red cervo hobo and Denim espadrilles


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> New Red cervo hobo and Denim espadrilles


As FIERY HOT as our current weather. You look ready to conquer the [emoji91] heat.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> As FIERY HOT as our current weather. You look ready to conquer the [emoji91] heat.


i needed something bright and vivid to live up my boring formal look  (and keep me awake at the conference )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i needed something bright and vivid to live up my boring formal look  (and keep me awake at the conference )


A bright BV fulfills that task anytime. Sounds like a packed schedule, as with most conferences. [emoji58]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> A bright BV fulfills that task anytime. Sounds like a packed schedule, as with most conferences. [emoji58]


yeah, it is, but i am a tough gal, i'll manage!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yeah, it is, but i am a tough gal, i'll manage!



I know you can! [emoji123]


----------



## Phiomega

Took a day off to accompany my son on his term break. We went for bumper car ride and lunch together - I asked him to take a pic of me and my BV - not a bad pic! Irish Pillow is out because it went well with my black and white t shirt and grey jeans!


----------



## diane278

Antique Silver Lauren....it’s her turn....


----------



## KaliDaisy

ksuromax said:


> New Red cervo hobo and Denim espadrilles



I love your cell phone case!!  (And your BV, of course!)


----------



## ksuromax

KaliDaisy said:


> I love your cell phone case!!  (And your BV, of course!)


 it did fool (in a good way) quite a few people, many feel nostalgic about old style button Nokia cell phones


----------



## grietje

No meetings so it’s boyfriend jeans, a navy linen shirt, canel BV Flats and sergeant hobo


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> View attachment 4211743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No meetings so it’s boyfriend jeans, a navy linen shirt, canel BV Flats and sergeant hobo


Simply beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Antique Silver Lauren.]



I can't get enough of your Lauren style shots. [emoji7] 



grietje said:


> No meetings so it’s boyfriend jeans, a navy linen shirt, canel BV Flats and sergeant hobo



Adore the whole ensemble and Sergeant is proving itself to be a versatile green. I love how it looks with both dark (jeans) and light (camel).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

On my way to meet a very special lady with Canard Bella. @muchstuff I received your kind regards. Thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## V0N1B2

Not carrying, but wearing Early Fall 2013 Nero Vernice Sandals today. With the temperature hitting an impressive 5c today,  and snow on the ground from yesterday, I think it’s the last day of the year for wearing these shoes


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> On my way to meet a very special lady with Canard Bella. @muchstuff I received your kind regards. Thank you! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212091



Wish I was there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Wish I was there!


We wish too, and missing you as we chatted. [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> On my way to meet a very special lady with Canard Bella. @muchstuff I received your kind regards. Thank you! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212091


 such a great morning!!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> We wish too, and missing you as we chatted. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> such a great morning!!


Can't agree more! You are such an awesome person and my heart is full with being able to know and meet you. [emoji170]

It is amazing how TPF unites people from all over the world, out of love for a brand and then, we get to know more about the sweet people behind their usernames. Thankful for this platform and the interesting friends I have made from UAE, Canada, USA, Phillipines, Malaysia and my own country, Singapore.

Here is the [emoji217] I sighted this morning whilst on the way to meet Ksuromax. Walked across this bridge so many times in my life and never saw a turtle resurface. I take it as a good luck symbol for all of us. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't agree more! You are such an awesome person and my heart is full with being able to know and meet you. [emoji170]
> 
> It is amazing how TPF unites people from all over the world, out of love for a brand and then, we get to know more about the sweet people behind their usernames. Thankful for this platform and the interesting friends I have made from UAE, Canada, USA, Phillipines, Malaysia and my own country, Singapore.
> 
> Here is the [emoji217] I sighted this morning whilst on the way to meet Ksuromax. Walked across this bridge so many times in my life and never saw a turtle resurface. I take it as a good luck symbol for all of us. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212228


Beautiful turtle! 
Beautiful you! thank you so much for making it today!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful turtle!
> Beautiful you! thank you so much for making it today!


Come....to...Canada.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful turtle!
> Beautiful you! thank you so much for making it today! [emoji813]


[emoji171] Thank you for making time for me amidst your hectic schedule.


----------



## H’sKisses

Awe I love that people have become friends outside of TPF!


----------



## fawkex

Ebano Sloane..


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> On my way to meet a very special lady with Canard Bella. @muchstuff I received your kind regards. Thank you! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212091



Great look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Great look!


Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Irish Pillow



BV + Fun. Wonderful combi. Always nice to hear that you are having a great time with family.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> such a great morning!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji171] Thank you for making time for me amidst your hectic schedule.



I think it’s just marvelous you two connected.  What fun!!!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Awe I love that people have become friends outside of TPF!



I agree so much. The friendships I’ve formed here and that have taken off beyond tPF are really important to me.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I think it’s just marvelous you two connected.  What fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree so much. The friendships I’ve formed here and that have taken off beyond tPF are really important to me.


we chatted away 1.5 hrs and we would love to sit together more, but i had to return (or, more preciseley - make appearance ) at the conference 
totally didn't feel awkward, nor uncomfortable, but like we knew each other for ages and had a lot to speak of!
i'm meeting another tPFer tomorrow, from Bal forum, and i will try to intoxicate her with cervo


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't agree more! You are such an awesome person and my heart is full with being able to know and meet you. [emoji170]
> 
> It is amazing how TPF unites people from all over the world, out of love for a brand and then, we get to know more about the sweet people behind their usernames. Thankful for this platform and the interesting friends I have made from UAE, Canada, USA, Phillipines, Malaysia and my own country, Singapore.
> 
> Here is the [emoji217] I sighted this morning whilst on the way to meet Ksuromax. Walked across this bridge so many times in my life and never saw a turtle resurface. I take it as a good luck symbol for all of us. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212228



I wish I am in Singapore these days! What a great way to meet friends indeed!


----------



## Phiomega

Moss Garda/Bella - love how the color work with my new tan card case...


She is really softening up... I love a soft Bella!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I wish I am in Singapore these days! What a great way to meet friends indeed!


I will love to meet my friend from Indonesia too! I know you are usually here for business and timing can be tricky. We can do a quick coffee or lunch. If you do pop by, we can work out something. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Moss Bella



Moss... So beautiful. If I do not already have the Bella in Canard, this will be my definite choice. Such an amazing green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> totally didn't feel awkward, nor uncomfortable, but like we knew each other for ages and had a lot to speak of!



My exact thoughts! It was like chatting with an old friend. So much to talk about and not on frivolous topics.

We will love to have a new member here. You've to increase your intoxication power. Have Sunshine Pillow ready as well. The embroidery and color combination is amazing. Cervo + Pillow should be enough to entice her to join us, I hope? [emoji38]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> The friendships I’ve formed here and that have taken off beyond tPF are really important to me.



Can't agree more. I've had the luxury of meeting some of these friends. A few not yet as they are halfway across the globe. We are far from each other in terms of distance but still keep in touch through regular phone messages or emails.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> My exact thoughts! It was like chatting with an old friend. So much to talk about and not on frivolous topics.
> 
> We will love to have a new member here. You've to increase your intoxication power. Have Sunshine Pillow ready as well. The embroidery and color combination is amazing. Cervo + Pillow should be enough to entice her to join us, I hope? [emoji38]


BV has its own charm and magic power to captivate anyone who has at least a little bit of good taste and appreciation for good quality and craftsmanship, and @peacebabe has both in abundance! she's already got her first bag - Fortune Cookie, and i hope that's only a fortunate start


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> @peacebabe has both in abundance:



Will love to see her popping in more often then.


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> On my way to meet a very special lady with Canard Bella. @muchstuff I received your kind regards. Thank you! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212091


Okay, now I have to pull out my Canard Monaco out today. Cute, comfy-looking outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Okay, now I have to pull out my Canard Monaco out today. Cute, comfy-looking outfit!


Thank you! I remember your Canard Monaco. It left a deep impression on me as the style is just so unique and Canard is such an interesting color. Please pull it out and share with us its beauty again.


----------



## tenKrat

It’s wonderful that @frenziedhandbag and @ksuromax met in person. So nice to hear that you two hit it off. I think TPF friendships are uniquely special; it’s kind of crazy when you think that handbags are what brought you together. I met one of my TPF friends in person several years ago, and we clicked immediately.  We met on a quarterly basis for lunch. I relocated over a year ago, and I really miss her. But we see each other here.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> The friendships I’ve formed here and that have taken off beyond tPF are really important to me.


+1


----------



## H’sKisses

I have yet to meet anyone from TPF, maybe one day [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I have yet to meet anyone from TPF, maybe one day [emoji4]



Come to Carmel!


----------



## grietje

Back to what BV, still sergeant baseball.  I’m finding outfits sp I can continue wearing it. Today it’s with black knit pants and a grey top.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Come to Carmel!



I’ve only been once, and just for the day! [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Come to Carmel!


Carmel, CA? I used to go there all the time when I was a child.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> Carmel, CA? I used to go there all the time when I was a child.


Yes!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-meet-up-carmel-in-december.996594/


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve only been once, and just for the day! [emoji4]


Come on over!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-meet-up-carmel-in-december.996594/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> it’s kind of crazy when you think that handbags are what brought you together.



A common interest breaks down the first barrier but chemistry is so important and in all, able to click. I used to dabble in nail polish and active in a community. The best thing was finding a friend through it all. She is gregarious and one of a kind. Very outright but also very sincere as a person. We meet regularly for dinner. I'm glad you are still keeping in touch with your friend here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I’m finding outfits sp I can continue wearing it. Today it’s with black knit pants and a grey top.



I'm finding inspiration through you. I recently bought a dark khaki green bag (another brand) and yet to bring it out.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve only been once, and just for the day! [emoji4]





whateve said:


> Carmel, CA? I used to go there all the time when I was a child.



Oh, I _love _Carmel! I live on the opposite coast but have visited several times. If I could live anywhere, Carmel would be on the short list.


----------



## V0N1B2

I lied. Since it warmed up to 9c today I thought open toe shoes would be (somewhat) appropriate.
SS 2012 Cioccolato Suede and Antique Ayers wedge sandals, and wearing the exact same outfit I posted back in April


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> I lied. Since it warmed up to 9c today I thought open toe shoes would be (somewhat) appropriate.
> SS 2012 Cioccolato Suede and Antique Ayers wedge sandals, and wearing the exact same outfit I posted back in April
> View attachment 4213282



[emoji173]️


----------



## jeune_fille

Im carrying my Espresso Maxi Veneta. Next friday, Im gonna have my Nero Maxi Veneta! It is gonna be the last piece within the US! And Im gonna get the Susan Komen discount. Can't wait.


----------



## DutchGirl007

peachylv said:


> My card case in Mona Lisa is my first piece of BV.  I bought it while I was on vacation in Paris.  I just love the leather and the color!!  Here are the two Mona Lisas. I was only able to bring home the BV.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183827
> View attachment 4183828



Congrstulations[emoji171], I am a BV addict, also bought this ML color card case.  It’s gorgeous and just gets softer everyday!  Enjoy!


----------



## peachylv

DutchGirl007 said:


> Congrstulations[emoji171], I am a BV addict, also bought this ML color card case.  It’s gorgeous and just gets softer everyday!  Enjoy!


Yay!  I’m so glad to hear it.  I’ve shown it to a few of my friends.  They just can’t believe how soft the leather is.  I told my husband that I have to get a handbag.


----------



## diane278

Antique Silver Lauren clutch & Nero BV flats, finally stretched out.....these won’t make it on my 4 mile walk, but fedex is bringing me new espadrilles today and I could walk 400 miles in those (except that, in the shape I in, it would kill me...but that’s another issue)


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> +1



+2


----------



## tenKrat

@frenziedhandbag, here’s my Canard bag again.   Carrying her to church today.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> @frenziedhandbag, here’s my Canard bag again.   Carrying her to church today.
> View attachment 4215410



Beautiful!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Iridescent purple flap crossbody. I love this little purse!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Iridescent purple flap crossbody. I love this little purse!
> View attachment 4215661


Glad you bought it, it looks great!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Glad you bought it, it looks great!



Thanks! I wish I could capture the true color!


----------



## dolali

Quetsche with me today


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Quetsche with me today
> View attachment 4215764


Bag twins!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will love to meet my friend from Indonesia too! I know you are usually here for business and timing can be tricky. We can do a quick coffee or lunch. If you do pop by, we can work out something. [emoji5]



Let’s make a point to do just that! Will PM you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> here’s my Canard bag again.



It's gorgeous and you've a matching lanyard too. [emoji106] You need to bring it out more often. Too pretty to be in the closet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Iridescent purple flap crossbody. ]



Very practical (and pretty!) with little one in tow.


----------



## sonyamorris

tenKrat said:


> @frenziedhandbag, here’s my Canard bag again.   Carrying her to church today.
> View attachment 4215410


Like so much this bag in this color! And matching with lanyard is awesome too. I wish I could find one to match with my Canard french wallet!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Iridescent purple flap crossbody. I love this little purse!
> View attachment 4215661


Very cute! Congratulations again


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Like so much this bag in this color! And matching with lanyard is awesome too. I wish I could find one to match with my Canard french wallet!


Canard is an amazing color. @tenKrat captured its true color perfectly. Good luck on your hunt. If I see one on the resale market, I'll alert you for sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Let’s make a point to do just that! Will PM you!


Yes please. I'm looking forward to it already. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> @frenziedhandbag, here’s my Canard bag again.   Carrying her to church today.
> View attachment 4215410


Little stunner!   


Hershey'sKisses said:


> Iridescent purple flap crossbody. I love this little purse!
> View attachment 4215661


looks great on you, beautuful score! 


dolali said:


> Quetsche with me today
> View attachment 4215764


seeing these bags make me melt at heart... i just love them too much for words!!


----------



## ksuromax

#7 today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> #7 today


I like how you numbered it, #7.
For some reason, it sounds mysterious and ready for action, like secret agent James Bond #007. [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you numbered it, #7.
> For some reason, it sounds mysterious and ready for action, like secret agent James Bond #007. [emoji16]


 great idea!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> great idea!


May I also add that your scarf goes so well with it. Beautiful pairing as always. [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> May I also add that your scarf goes so well with it. Beautiful pairing as always. [emoji171]


thank you, my dear!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ksuromax said:


> #7 today


Beautiful bag and you look great!


----------



## ksuromax

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful bag and you look great!


thank you!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Canard is an amazing color. @tenKrat captured its true color perfectly. Good luck on your hunt. If I see one on the resale market, I'll alert you for sure.


Oh, thank you. Lanyards are rare on resale market, but I am waiting


----------



## princesspig

No clue what the bag is called, but it's a small cross body in matte black. I bought it only a few days ago in the outlet - the price was too good. I told my mum about it, and she asked me to get her one too, so went right away and shipped it yesterday, so UPS should delivery it to her on Thursday.



It is lined with a canvas-type fabric, but I don't really mind as I'd like to use this bag as an easy and light everyday bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

princesspig said:


> No clue what the bag is called, but...


This has a similar silhouette to what was called the “Drop Bag” from back around 07/08 (it looks like the bottom corners might be pleated slightly?).  They were done in the Cervo Illusion line as well as a few other metallics in Intrecciato. *maybe other non-Metallic colours too (?)
In any event, it’s lovely


----------



## diane278

Barolo clutch & shoes....


----------



## momasaurus

Wallet and kale juice: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wallet and cocktail: 


This wallet goes with everything!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Oh, thank you. Lanyards are rare on resale market, but I am waiting


I vaguely recall Brighton which is close too. Colors often are recycled, I'm sure you won't need to wait long for another beautiful teal to come along.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I vaguely recall Brighton which is close too. Colors often are recycled, I'm sure you won't need to wait long for another beautiful teal to come along.


do you want a comparison shot between Brighton and Canard??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> do you want a comparison shot between Brighton and Canard??


Thank you dear. I don't require it. Unless @sonyamorris wishes to compare the two colors.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear. I don't require it. Unless @sonyamorris wishes to compare the two colors.


ah, ok, i have both and can snap them side by side if needed


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> ah, ok, i have both and can snap them side by side if needed


You are always so helpful. [emoji8] Thank you for offering your help. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are always so helpful. [emoji8] Thank you for offering your help.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


anytime


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> do you want a comparison shot between Brighton and Canard??


Wow, thanks! Yes I would like to see it!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Wow, thanks! Yes I would like to see it!


sure thing, i'll be home for a break in 1 hour, will take a snap and post for you


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> sure thing, i'll be home for a break in 1 hour, will take a snap and post for you


there you go! 
outdoors and indoors


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> there you go!
> outdoors and indoors


Wow, they look quite different irl.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, they look quite different irl.


yes, very


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yes, very


I like teal so I love both!


----------



## fawkex

My new to me Medium Veneta ..


----------



## fawkex

ksuromax said:


> there you go!
> outdoors and indoors



The color is so nice...


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like teal so I love both!


yup, me too! hence espadrilles in Brighton and Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yup, me too! hence espadrilles in Brighton and Cervo hobo in Canard


It's great that BV shoes work for you. It opens up to more opportunities of owning these beautiful colors. I'm envious!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's great that BV shoes work for you. It opens up to more opportunities of owning these beautiful colors. I'm envious!


oh, i literally live in them!! 
i wear BV footwear 9 out 10 times, they are my first choice shoes and sandals!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> oh, i literally live in them!!
> i wear BV footwear 9 out 10 times, they are my first choice shoes and sandals!!


That's wonderful! I've tried and tried. The cut just does not fit me. I've come to terms with it. Shall admire all the shoes here instead. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's wonderful! I've tried and tried. The cut just does not fit me. I've come to terms with it. Shall admire all the shoes here instead. [emoji4]


oh, that's shame!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> there you go!
> outdoors and indoors



Beautiful colors indeed.... BV made the best colors... lately I have been tempted by the bright yellow wallet - which totally does not make sense as I will get it dirty very soon but yet, the yellow is just so nice!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Beautiful colors indeed.... BV made the best colors... lately I have been tempted by the bright yellow wallet - which totally does not make sense as I will get it dirty very soon but yet, the yellow is just so nice!


oh, yes, the Sunshine!  
so beautiful, indeed!


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> there you go!
> outdoors and indoors


Very different shades. On official photos they seemed closer. Thank you, @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Very different shades. On official photos they seemed closer. Thank you, @ksuromax


most welcome!


----------



## princesspig

V0N1B2 said:


> This has a similar silhouette to what was called the “Drop Bag” from back around 07/08 (it looks like the bottom corners might be pleated slightly?).  They were done in the Cervo Illusion line as well as a few other metallics in Intrecciato. *maybe other non-Metallic colours too (?)
> In any event, it’s lovely



Thank you!
The bottom corners are indeed slightly pleated (oddly it looks grey on the picture below). 
I've seen a Drop Bag online, and it does look similar, although the hardware on the strap is different - there seems to be a clip on the Drop Bag, but that's not on mine. As mentioned, I did buy it in the outlet, but I was told (maybe incorrectly?) that it was sold in stores and that it is not a special version for the outlets. The authenticity tag only has the long number, so it doesn't seem obvious to me when it is from. 
Thank you very much for the information about the bag - it's very interesting!

I really like the matte black finish - but they did have the bag in the normal finish in cobalt, moss, another similar but slightly brighter green, orange (not as vivid as vesuvio, but similar), medium brown, and some paler pink/lilac tones, as well as a white pearl finish. 

My mum just got her bag delivered and she's very excited about it. It's her first Bottega Veneta, and she has been looking for a smaller everyday bag for a while, so she is very pleased.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red garda


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> Red garda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219259


That scarf really ties the outfit together nicely (no pun intended).


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

50th anniversary Cervo Ostrich Nappa Lizard Clutch in Fume
Easy grab and go Clutch, plus Cervo is so soft to touch


----------



## southernbelle43

LouiseCPH said:


> Red garda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219259


Wow that is stellar!


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat and Studded Lauren clutch are with me on a brief trip.  Our hotel has BV friendly shelving!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat and Studded Lauren clutch



Stunning duo! Wish I can see this studded Lauren clutch in person. It looks amazing in your pictures.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Red garda



Beautiful contrast of colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Baby Rosso today


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> That scarf really ties the outfit together nicely (no pun intended).





southernbelle43 said:


> Wow that is stellar!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful contrast of colors!



Thank you!

In fact, a complete stranger called out a compliment to me when I was biking to work  - doesn’t happen very often [emoji4].

As for the scarf, it is getting so that I actually enjoy buying scarves and shawls as much (or more??) as buying a new bag! It appeals to my my color coordinating side - and they are nice and warm, too....


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat and Studded Lauren clutch are with me on a brief trip.  Our hotel has BV friendly shelving!



This studded Lauren looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> In fact, a complete stranger called out a compliment to me when I was biking to work  - doesn’t happen very often [emoji4].
> 
> As for the scarf, it is getting so that I actually enjoy buying scarves and shawls as much (or more??) as buying a new bag! It appeals to my my color coordinating side - and they are nice and warm, too....


well deserved compliment, you look fab!
and welcome to the slippery slope  aka 'scarf-and-bag-fan' club


----------



## diane278

No description necessary. I’m a “one trick pony”


----------



## Dupsy

My cesta workhorse


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> No description necessary. I’m a “one trick pony”



You've made me want the Lauren and I've to confess you've made me start looking at Tiffany too. That cuff and necklace are both unique pieces. They appeal to me as I like organic/geometric designs.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> You've made me want the Lauren and I've to confess you've made me start looking at Tiffany too. That cuff and necklace are both unique pieces. They appeal to me as I like organic/geometric designs.


I think we must have the same tastes.     I, too, love organic, geometric and architectural designs.  Elsa Peretti has just come out with a new clutch.....but I’m trying to hold the line on what I have right now.  However, it does have her silver bean on the latch....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I, too, love organic, geometric and architectural designs. It does have her silver bean on the latch....



I love architecture (and art) too and often spend a long time time admiring them on vacation. Oh dear, I think I must go and have a look at this clutch. I adore her bean designs. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You've made me want the Lauren and I've to confess you've made me start looking at Tiffany too. That cuff and necklace are both unique pieces. They appeal to me as I like organic/geometric designs.



+1 [emoji16]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Baby Rosso today



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## diane278

Quetsche nodini.....


----------



## H’sKisses

NLG Cervo Hobo aka Greg


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Hobo aka Greg
> 
> View attachment 4221487


Hi bag twin!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Hi bag twin!



I love Greg so much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love Greg so much!!!


Does your DH know?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Does your DH know?



He totally does, and has accepted it! [emoji23]


----------



## couturequeen

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Hobo aka Greg
> 
> Such an incredible color.


----------



## 6efox

grietje said:


> Nero Cabat and Studded Lauren clutch are with me on a brief trip.  Our hotel has BV friendly shelving!
> View attachment 4219460
> View attachment 4219461



What mystical being is this Lauren?!???!!! Amazing!


----------



## 6efox

princesspig said:


> No clue what the bag is called, but it's a small cross body in matte black. I bought it only a few days ago in the outlet - the price was too good. I told my mum about it, and she asked me to get her one too, so went right away and shipped it yesterday, so UPS should delivery it to her on Thursday.
> View attachment 4217368
> 
> 
> It is lined with a canvas-type fabric, but I don't really mind as I'd like to use this bag as an easy and light everyday bag.



My mum and sister got this one in different colours as well. I didn’t get it as I have the pillow and this one is a bit small for me but it’s such a cute and functional bag! Congrats


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Hobo aka Greg



Greg looks so sleek and handsome in this pic. [emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

LouiseCPH said:


> Red garda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219259


Great bag and totally fabulous outfit!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

momasaurus said:


> Great bag and totally fabulous outfit!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cosima

Today my Medium Campana in nero. I love this bag, so sad it‘s discontinued..


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love architecture (and art) too and often spend a long time time admiring them on vacation. Oh dear, I think I must go and have a look at this clutch. I adore her bean designs. [emoji7]



Me too. I love architecture (my husband is an architect ) and I love geometric designs on jewelery.
The clutch isn‘t bad too .


----------



## cosima

Ja Ready to go to with nero Nodini and BV scarf


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222975


tres chic!!


----------



## diane278

Quetsche nodini.....again.


----------



## cosima

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222975



Beautiful outfit and bag!
And your shoes climb the wall


----------



## 24601

My lunch date today... fume chain tote


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop


----------



## princesspig

Barolo Olimpia, silver bracelets and latest purchase: ring with stone:


----------



## septembersiren

Large Nero Belly


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop



Beautiful AND Barolo goes wonderfully with your hair [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> tres chic!!





cosima said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag!
> And your shoes climb the wall



Thank you [emoji4]

And at least _I_ don’t climb the wall (though sometimes at work I want to!)


----------



## LouiseCPH

24601 said:


> My lunch date today... fume chain tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223455



The chain tote is such a great bag - I love mine for work. Fume is a beautiful color for it, too [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop



Pretty! I tried on the Loop over the weekend and it didn’t seem to fall as nice on me. It was so nice and soft, though.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Beautiful AND Barolo goes wonderfully with your hair [emoji4]


thank you!  


Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty! I tried on the Loop over the weekend and it didn’t seem to fall as nice on me. It was so nice and soft, though.


well, i love the leather more than i love the style if i speak very honestly, and for me nothing can beat the Baseball hobo
but i have 7 of them
and Loop gives me a little bit of different vibe while not being too different in general
i wanted the Baseball in Barolo, but dragged my feet too long and missed out on it, so i got the Loop and don't regret, it's good in its own way


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4223644
> 
> 
> Large Nero Belly


Wait... did you colour your hair? Why did I think it was lighter before?


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait... did you colour your hair? Why did I think it was lighter before?



My hair is dark
I covered my gray with navy blue but ya can only see it in certain lights


----------



## grietje

I’ll  switch out of the Nero Cabat but into what I’m not sure.  I’m going into the office late today and have no meetings so it could be a Cervo kind of day.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> 
> well, i love the leather more than i love the style if i speak very honestly, and for me nothing can beat the Baseball hobo
> but i have 7 of them
> and Loop gives me a little bit of different vibe while not being too different in general
> i wanted the Baseball in Barolo, but dragged my feet too long and missed out on it, so i got the Loop and don't regret, it's good in its own way


I really liked the Loop when I tried it on. I never tried on a Baseball but I think I would like the Loop better. I like the skinnier strap on me.


----------



## diane278

Still the Quetsche nodini.....but I can’t capture the color.....


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I really liked the Loop when I tried it on. I never tried on a Baseball but I think I would like the Loop better. I like the skinnier strap on me.


i love the Loop, i actually have 2 of 'em, this and black, both original, larger size. 
Baseball is just 'ME', iykwim? 
Loop is a great bag, and as i said, i have no regrets, just love Baseball a little bit more


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4223644
> 
> 
> Large Nero Belly



I’ve recently been looking at the belly. How does it compare to the Veneta? Similarities, differences? More depth by the look of things. Love the way your bag hangs!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’ve recently been looking at the belly. How does it compare to the Veneta? Similarities, differences? More depth by the look of things. Love the way your bag hangs!


you restless hunter!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you restless hunter!!!


Well, yes.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I’ve recently been looking at the belly. How does it compare to the Veneta? Similarities, differences? More depth by the look of things. Love the way your bag hangs!



It is equal to the Maxi Veneta but hugs your body better because of the rounded corners
It fits everything
I can fit easily zip around wallet
Document case
Ned make up case
Card case
Bottle of water
Even a hard back book
I carry this in the winter
Seems like I carry more in the winter 
I love this bag
It is 8 years old 
So slouchy and soft


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> It is equal to the Maxi Veneta but hugs your body better because of the rounded corners
> It fits everything
> I can fit easily zip around wallet
> Document case
> Ned make up case
> Card case
> Bottle of water
> Even a hard back book
> I carry this in the winter
> Seems like I carry more in the winter
> I love this bag
> It is 8 years old
> So slouchy and soft


Sold!  Thanks for the info, will definitely look for one!


----------



## Phiomega

Nero Cervo loop for travel today.... with my new favorite wallet (sorry not BV) that goes so well with her...


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Baseball cervo hobo
> View attachment 4199137


So jealous of this hobo!  I am a BV newbie and just ordered a baseball hobo.  I have been scouring the resell sites, but could not find this color.  So I played it safe and got a brown one, sigh


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> So jealous of this hobo!  I am a BV newbie and just ordered a baseball hobo.  I have been scouring the resell sites, but could not find this color.  So I played it safe and got a brown one, sigh


BV does beautiful browns, which brown was it do you know?


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4224287
> 
> 
> Nero Cervo loop for travel today.... with my new favorite wallet (sorry not BV) that goes so well with her...


Why did I sell my Loop? Why didn't I keep it for travel?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> BV does beautiful browns, which brown was it do you know?


I don’t. It was only listed as brown. It looked like a fairly dark brown.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I don’t. It was only listed as brown. It looked like a fairly dark brown.


Maybe ebano or espresso if it's really dark. Both are beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Maybe ebano or espresso if it's really dark. Both are beautiful.


That would be wonderful!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That would be wonderful!!


Please 


southernbelle43 said:


> That would be wonderful!!


Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> So jealous of this hobo!  I am a BV newbie and just ordered a baseball hobo.  I have been scouring the resell sites, but could not find this color.  So I played it safe and got a brown one, sigh


I’m pretty certain that you’ll like your brown baseball hobo just as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’m pretty certain that you’ll like your brown baseball hobo just as well.


Thank you tenKrat..  I am sure I will.  I hope the style works for me.  It looks so easy to carry when all of you do mod shots.


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Why did I sell my Loop? Why didn't I keep it for travel?



It is a great travel bag, really. It is light and lay flat in your luggage also [emoji16]


----------



## Phiomega

My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap! I love this combinations lot! 

The strap makes the bag more interesting, and the bag is so luxuriously simple that it can take a fun strap without looking over the top!

Will keep this combo for some time I think....



A closer look on the strap - I like how it looks like a bunch of M&Ms sticking to it...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap! I love this combinations lot!
> 
> The strap makes the bag more interesting, and the bag is so luxuriously simple that it can take a fun strap without looking over the top!
> 
> Will keep this combo for some time I think....
> View attachment 4225686
> 
> 
> A closer look on the strap - I like how it looks like a bunch of M&Ms sticking to it...
> View attachment 4225692



Great combo!


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap! I love this combinations lot!
> 
> The strap makes the bag more interesting, and the bag is so luxuriously simple that it can take a fun strap without looking over the top!
> 
> Will keep this combo for some time I think....
> View attachment 4225686
> 
> 
> A closer look on the strap - I like how it looks like a bunch of M&Ms sticking to it...
> View attachment 4225692



Love this! I enjoy cute straps, I have a few I got to use with my Bals so I can wear them crossbody.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap! I love this combinations lot!
> 
> The strap makes the bag more interesting, and the bag is so luxuriously simple that it can take a fun strap without looking over the top!
> 
> Will keep this combo for some time I think....
> View attachment 4225686
> 
> 
> A closer look on the strap - I like how it looks like a bunch of M&Ms sticking to it...
> View attachment 4225692


absolutely love it!! cool strap and great 'spice up' vibe!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Great combo!



Thank you!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love this! I enjoy cute straps, I have a few I got to use with my Bals so I can wear them crossbody.



Thank you! Yes I also plan to use this with my black and red Bals... it is the perfect length for Bal - similar to the old strap length...



ksuromax said:


> absolutely love it!! cool strap and great 'spice up' vibe!



Thank you - you pick the right words floating in my head - a ‘spice up’ vibe....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you - you pick the right words floating in my head - a ‘spice up’ vibe....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap!



The exact LC strap I'm eyeing ever since i saw it listed on the website. So happy you got yours and way cool to wear it with this BV. [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

Same strap, another BV! I also love this one! I have not used my Barolo cervo messenger for a LONG time - the chainnstrap is very nice but I learned that I do not like chain strap for daily bags. A bit odd, but I don’t like how it clatters when you put the bag down. So she has been sitting idle for some time. I think the strap works well with her!


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my lovely tourmaline Veneta


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The exact LC strap I'm eyeing ever since i saw it listed on the website. So happy you got yours and way cool to wear it with this BV. [emoji106]



We really should meet next time I am in SG. Feels like we have very similar taste. 

I am very happy with this strap.... so when are you going to get yours? [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> so when are you going to get yours? [emoji16]



I'm looking forward to our meetup already. [emoji4] I had reserved it (and the all black version, for comparison) months ago. I just called ytd, seeing you already got yours. It is still not available.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my lovely tourmaline Veneta
> View attachment 4227338



Holy cow!  This is softening up BEAUTIFULLY!!!!!!!!

My Tourmaline Garda is waiting patiently in its box waiting until my birthday in a few weeks.  I look forward to it softening like your hobo is.


----------



## whateve

Phiomega said:


> My NLG cervo tote today - with my new LC strap! I love this combinations lot!
> 
> The strap makes the bag more interesting, and the bag is so luxuriously simple that it can take a fun strap without looking over the top!
> 
> Will keep this combo for some time I think....
> View attachment 4225686
> 
> 
> A closer look on the strap - I like how it looks like a bunch of M&Ms sticking to it...
> View attachment 4225692


I love that strap! How is the shoulder drop? Most straps are too long. I don't want crossbody.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Holy cow!  This is softening up BEAUTIFULLY!!!!!!!!
> 
> My Tourmaline Garda is waiting patiently in its box waiting until my birthday in a few weeks.  I look forward to it softening like your hobo is.


I think the strap drop has increased a little as well ...looking forward to your reveal, Happy Bday in advance (@ksuromax celebrates her birthday for a whole month, with many purchases, why not follow her example? ).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my lovely tourmaline Veneta
> View attachment 4227338


uber beautiful!!! 



muchstuff said:


> I think the strap drop has increased a little as well ...looking forward to your reveal, Happy Bday in advance (@ksuromax celebrates her birthday for a whole month, with many purchases, why not follow her example? ).


----------



## 24601

Traveling this weekend with Pacific mini Olimpia


----------



## Phiomega

whateve said:


> I love that strap! How is the shoulder drop? Most straps are too long. I don't want crossbody.



The strap drop is just nice for shoulder bag - will try to take a pic tomorrow... here it is on my messenger Barolo, hang on a chair - May give you a feel of it:


----------



## whateve

Phiomega said:


> The strap drop is just nice for shoulder bag - will try to take a pic tomorrow... here it is on my messenger Barolo, hang on a chair - May give you a feel of it:
> View attachment 4227692


Thank you!


----------



## Kharris332003

muchstuff said:


> Sold!  Thanks for the info, will definitely look for one!


I don’t know how you feel about red but one popped up on Tradsey.  Be careful and get it authenticated if interested. 

http://trsy.co/24208031


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> I don’t know how you feel about red but one popped up on Tradsey.  Be careful and get it authenticated if interested.
> 
> http://trsy.co/24208031


Thanks, a bit of a love hate relationship with red. Love it but usually feel like a stop sign carrying it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Ossidato Rame today! Not as soft as Greg, but still has a nice drape.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ossidato Rame today! Not as soft as Greg, but still has a nice drape.



Beautiful! It's mani time. [emoji6]


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! It's mani time. [emoji6]



I know!!! [emoji1387]


----------



## Phiomega

whateve said:


> I love that strap! How is the shoulder drop? Most straps are too long. I don't want crossbody.



Took a pic with the strap worn on my shoulder (I love this combination so much - I used it again for church yesterday):


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Took a pic with the strap worn on my shoulder



It looks great on you!


----------



## whateve

Phiomega said:


> Took a pic with the strap worn on my shoulder (I love this combination so much - I used it again for church yesterday):
> View attachment 4229198


That's perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> That's perfect!


Sending you a PM on availability. The Longchamp website for the straps section is currently down. Hoping to save you the frustration of looking up style numbers and wondering where to get it.


----------



## whateve

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sending you a PM on availability. The Longchamp website for the straps section is currently down. Hoping to save you the frustration of looking up style numbers and wondering where to get it.


Thank you! I already looked at the website and was frustrated.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> Thank you! I already looked at the website and was frustrated.



I know. I wanted to save you the frustration. [emoji28] PM sent. Good luck in locating it.


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> Took a pic with the strap worn on my shoulder (I love this combination so much - I used it again for church yesterday):
> View attachment 4229198


Love how you've been using your strap and how well it goes with so many of your BVs. [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Took a pic with the strap worn on my shoulder (I love this combination so much - I used it again for church yesterday):
> View attachment 4229198


----------



## princesspig

I was carrying my matte black crossbody bag earlier. Unfortunately it got caught on something and one of the leather strips tore halfway.
I am so upset - I have only had it for 3 weeks or so, and have only used it a handful times so far.

Do you have any experiences with getting Bottega Veneta to repair bags?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ferro Sloane


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane]



This color pairing is so refreshing. Chic mademoiselle!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane
> 
> View attachment 4229885


you look lovely, very nice shade of green


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane


Wonderful!  I always enjoy your photos showing how you put together your outfits and style the bags.  I continue to be very impressed that you cycle to work with such lovely coordinated outfits.  

Sloane is a bag I hope they will make again...though I don't think they will, I like to dream.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Not carrying but wearing couple knot bracelets. Picked up one on left while in Chicago yesterday.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 4230864
> 
> Not carrying but wearing couple knot bracelets. Picked up one on left while in Chicago yesterday.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## grietje

Glicine ostrich Loop tote and Camel Peggy flats


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> This color pairing is so refreshing. Chic mademoiselle!



Thank you! I like to try out new combinations, and grey + non-christmasy green works, I think [emoji4]



ksuromax said:


> you look lovely, very nice shade of green



Thanks [emoji4]. I love all greens, but this minty one definitely moving to the top of my favourites’ list. Wearing it I can almost pretend it is not getting darker day by day....



GoStanford said:


> Wonderful!  I always enjoy your photos showing how you put together your outfits and style the bags.  I continue to be very impressed that you cycle to work with such lovely coordinated outfits.
> 
> Sloane is a bag I hope they will make again...though I don't think they will, I like to dream.



Thank you - very nice of you to say!

I bike everywhere, and I love it. In heels I find it is actually easier to go by bike than by public transportation which inevitably involves some walking. (I am getting old, walking in heels didn’t use to bother my feet [emoji20]).

I agree that Sloane is an exelllent bag. I also use it for business travelling, and due to the nice wide strap it works even when the bag is heavy [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Garda in Camel


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> View attachment 4230914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glicine ostrich Loop tote and Camel Peggy flats



Stunning bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Not carrying but wearing couple knot bracelets.



Gorgeous pairing. Is the blue Denim?


----------



## DutchGirl007

My trusty travel companion, off the Europe!  I’ll be checking my favorite B.V. tax free in The Netherlands


----------



## sngsk

Copper rame veneta and my newest little companion, Goma [emoji209]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

DutchGirl007 said:


> My trusty travel companion, off the Europe!  I’ll be checking my favorite B.V. tax free in The Netherlands
> 
> View attachment 4231264



I love this classic.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am in Seoul right now and just saw this lovely maple leaf that embodies all the possible autumn hues! Just got to snap a photo of it with my Pyramid in ebano


----------



## DutchGirl007

Thank you, it’s about 2 years old and it gets softer and seems to have stretched over time so it fits more, LOL . 


“Buckeyemommy said:


> I love this classic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Large ebano convertible on last day of vacation.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4231420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am in Seoul right now and just saw this lovely maple leaf that embodies all the possible autumn hues! Just got to snap a photo of it with my Pyramid in ebano


faaaabulous shot!!


----------



## diane278

Waiting at the dentist office with my Nero nodini


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Waiting at the dentist office with my Nero nodini
> View attachment 4231908


Oh, gosh, I have to go the dentist in less than an hour. I'm carrying my mini braided zip hobo.


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Copper rame veneta and my newest little companion, Goma [emoji209]]



So cute!


----------



## Phiomega

Double dose of Bella/Garda - Atlantic and denim! My friend who introduced me to BV many years ago just got her denim Garda from Woodbury outlet at USD1000 off!


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> Double dose of Bella/Garda - Atlantic and denim! My friend who introduced me to BV many years ago just got her denim Garda from Woodbury outlet at USD1000 off!



How lucky is your friend?!! Such a great find. Love love love Atlantic too. Stunning colour [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

whateve said:


> Oh, gosh, I have to go the dentist in less than an hour. I'm carrying my mini braided zip hobo.



That charm is so pretty...and a perfect match for ur hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Oh, gosh, I have to go the dentist in less than an hour. I'm carrying my mini braided zip hobo.
> View attachment 4232020


so cutie!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4232093
> 
> Double dose of Bella/Garda - Atlantic and denim! My friend who introduced me to BV many years ago just got her denim Garda from Woodbury outlet at USD1000 off!


double delight!!


----------



## sngsk

Not a bag but my new favourite BV accessory. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Just got to snap a photo of it with my Pyramid in ebano



What a lovely photo! The pyramid is such a wonderful travel companion.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Waiting at the dentist office with my Nero nodini



Classic style in a classic color = winner!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Double dose of Bella/Garda - Atlantic and denim!



Two beauties and what a great score for the Denim Bella!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Not a bag but my new favourite BV accessory.]



Such a beautiful piece! Matches your bag so well. [emoji172]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Purple today (sorry about the quality of the photo, but it IS purple [emoji3])


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Purple today]



The gorgeous pleated Veneta. [emoji171]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> The gorgeous pleated Veneta. [emoji171]



I know! It may be the perfect Veneta - the size in between medium and large, and with a little maneuvering I can actually fit my small laptop inside [emoji85]). Don’t get me started on the color. I LOVE purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## diane278

Different day, different Dr office, different nodini...
Barolo nodini & Nero espadrilles


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> I LOVE purple]



I'm a purple fan too. I didn't know the pleated Veneta is an in between size, good to know! I've looked at this bag many times but since I have the Monalisa Campana already, I feel I am covered in the purple category. Shall ogle at yours instead. [emoji171]


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Nodini, need to be hands free today as we’re bringing our toddler to the park for the Halloween festival.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Nodini, need to be hands free today as we’re bringing our toddler to the park for the Halloween festival.
> View attachment 4234969


I really want one of these, but I think the double-sided one...maybe one of each


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I really want one of these, but I think the double-sided one...maybe one of each



I love this, and I’m sure I’ll love the double one even more! It’s on my list of wants but I always wait for a good deal [emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

My new to me and first BV hobo. I was unsure if this style would work for me.  But I tested it yesterday by having it on my shoulder for five hours at the air force base air show. I had it loaded with all my stuff plus a light weight jacket and could hardly tell it was on my shoulder.  With all of that leather on it, it is amazing how lightweight it is.  BTW, it came from Rebag, advertised as in very good condition, and there is not one mark on it anywhere that I can find.  

Can one of you experts, or more, tell me what color it is? It was just advertised as "brown."  TIA


----------



## indiaink

Inside the zippered pocket you'll find a white authenticity tag - if you can provide a photo of the side with all the numbers on it, we can tell you what color you have. Although: If it's a newer bag with the one-line code, you'll have to ask someone at BV as we don't have a clue. 



southernbelle43 said:


> My new to me and first BV hobo. I was unsure if this style would work for me.  But I tested it yesterday by having it on my shoulder for five hours at the air force base air show. I had it loaded with all my stuff plus a light weight jacket and could hardly tell it was on my shoulder.  With all of that leather on it, it is amazing how lightweight it is.  BTW, it came from Rebag, advertised as in very good condition, and there is not one mark on it anywhere that I can find.
> 
> Can one of you experts, or more, tell me what color it is? It was just advertised as "brown."  TIA
> 
> View attachment 4235627


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Inside the zippered pocket you'll find a white authenticity tag - if you can provide a photo of the side with all the numbers on it, we can tell you what color you have. Although: If it's a newer bag with the one-line code, you'll have to ask someone at BV as we don't have a clue.


Thank you dear.  It is a one line code.  So I guess it is just “brown,”.  lol!  At any rate I love it!!!
Actually it is a deep, deep, dark brown to accurately describe it.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you dear.  It is a one line code.  So I guess it is just “brown,”.  lol!  At any rate I love it!!!
> Actually it is a deep, deep, dark brown to accurately describe it.


then, probably, it's espesso  
congrats and enjoy! in my very biased opinion it's the best BV bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> then, probably, it's espesso
> congrats and enjoy! in my very biased opinion it's the best BV bag!


That perfectly describes it.  I eemailed BV but don’t know if they will help because I bought it from Rebag?
This sounds  like a broken record, but I am amazed at how comfortable it is.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> That perfectly describes it.  I eemailed BV but don’t know if they will help because I bought it from Rebag?
> This sounds  like a broken record, but I am amazed at how comfortable it is.


i totally know what you mean  
i have 7 of them exactly for the same reason


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i totally know what you mean
> i have 7 of them exactly for the same reason


Wow!!!  I can understand finding a style that really works for you and having that many.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> then, probably, it's espesso
> congrats and enjoy! in my very biased opinion it's the best BV bag!


BV confirms it is espresso.  Fast and polite customer service.  He says they created it in 2011 which experts already know.  And a perfect color for me so I have no worries about spots or color transfer!


----------



## GoStanford

southernbelle43 said:


> BV confirms it is espresso.  Fast and polite customer service.  He says they created it in 2011 which experts already know.  And a perfect color for me so I have no worries about spots or color transfer!



BV CS is wonderful!  It’s one of the reasons I enjoy buying their products, whether in-store or online.


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat.

This weekend I used my NLG Knot and wore my chain silver necklace out.  I liked wearing the Knot more casually.


----------



## diane278

Final “senior” appointment for the year.  Emotional Support bag: Antique silver Lauren   
(I now see whatever bag I’m carrying as my emotional support bag....because BV makes me happy...so why not?)


----------



## H’sKisses

Carmino Campana today


----------



## southernbelle43

GoStanford said:


> BV CS is wonderful!  It’s one of the reasons I enjoy buying their products, whether in-store or online.


That is really good to know!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Carmino Campana today
> View attachment 4236974


Oh, that bag is gorgeous. I think that may be my next buy. I love that style.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Final “senior” appointment for the year.  Emotional Support bag: Antique silver Lauren
> (I now see whatever bag I’m carrying as my emotional support bag....because BV makes me happy...so why not?)
> View attachment 4236949


Good for you. i know how you feel. Every time I put my stuff in a new bag, it instantly becomes my favorite.


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh, that bag is gorgeous. I think that may be my next buy. I love that style.



The Campana is a great bag!


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> The Campana is a great bag!


I think it's one of the most ladylike bags I've seen.  I ordered one a long time from Yoogi's Closet but ended up returning it because I couldn't fit all my daily stuff in it.  However, I would consider paring down my daily carry to use this bag.  The medium Campana, in particular.


----------



## diane278

Off to a much needed haircut before gorging myself at lunch.  Barolo nodini....it goes perfectly with my tunic that’s pretending to be a denim shirt....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Off to a much needed haircut before gorging myself at lunch.  Barolo nodini....it goes perfectly with my tunic that’s pretending to be a denim shirt....
> View attachment 4237740


You always look so cute!  Youthful and fun dresser.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline convertible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> You always look so cute!  Youthful and fun dresser.


I agree! I also want to say minimalist, chic, put together and most importantly comfortable to Diane's dress style. The older I get, the more I feel that less is more.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You always look so cute!  Youthful and fun dresser.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree! I also want to say minimalist, chic, put together and most importantly comfortable to Diane's dress style. The older I get, the more I feel that less is more.


Thank you both! It’s just easier for me to limit my clothing to things I know I’ll wear. Even my dresses are pretty much just longer versions of tunics.  I used to buy things things I hoped I’d wear, but they just hung there unloved....a waste of space and money. It certainly helps that I’m retired and don’t require a “work wardrobe”.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I used to buy things things I hoped I’d wear, but they just hung there unloved....a waste of space and money.



That sounds like me in the past. My current wardrobe only consist of one rack of tops and another rack of bottoms. So much easier to get dressed nowadays. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

Surprise...surprise....it’s a Lauren clutch.


----------



## sonyamorris

Today I received my new-to-me clutch, which I will use as a pouch and carry inside a bag with small objects. It has two large compartments and another inside zipper pocket; I’m really happy with it — it is comfortable, spacious and useful!


----------



## sonyamorris

sonyamorris said:


> Today I received my new-to-me clutch, which I will use as a pouch and carry inside a bag with small objects. It has two large compartments and another inside zipper pocket; I’m really happy with it — it is comfortable, spacious and useful!


*another zipper pocket inside


----------



## LouiseCPH

sonyamorris said:


> Today I received my new-to-me clutch, which I will use as a pouch and carry inside a bag with small objects. It has two large compartments and another inside zipper pocket; I’m really happy with it — it is comfortable, spacious and useful!



That is so great![emoji106]


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> Today I received my new-to-me clutch, which I will use as a pouch and carry inside a bag with small objects. It has two large compartments and another inside zipper pocket; I’m really happy with it — it is comfortable, spacious and useful!



Very cute!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Today I received my new-to-me clutch, which I will use as a pouch and carry inside a bag with small objects. It has two large compartments and another inside zipper pocket; I’m really happy with it — it is comfortable, spacious and useful!


lovely clutch, twins on the bracelet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Carrying my fav BV wallet (not pictured) and @Phiomega with her gorgeous cervo bag in New Steel. Such a great time with Phio and she is an amazing person. We share very similar mindsets towards life and attitude. It surely did not feel like we are meeting for the first time. Looking forward to more time with you next round.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carrying my fav BV wallet (not pictured) and @Phiomega with her gorgeous cervo bag in New Steel. Such a great time with Phio and she is an amazing person. We share very similar mindsets towards life and attitude. It surely did not feel like we are meeting for the first time. Looking forward to more time with you next round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240304


Have a great time, Ladies!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Have a great time, Ladies!!!


Thank you dear! We did. Time was not enough for us.


----------



## grietje

@frenziedhandbag and @Phiomega:  marvelous that you two got together!  That just really makes me smile. That a love of a bag brings us together and that we find more commonality is really heartwarming when it seems so easy to be divided.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> That a love of a bag brings us together and that we find more commonality is really heartwarming when it seems so easy to be divided.



So true G. When one can really be open and share ideas/thoughts freely (without fear of being judged) and then realise we are on the same wavelength is truly amazing. I see you forging friendships in this forum in the same way and it makes me smile as well. [emoji171]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carrying my fav BV wallet (not pictured) and @Phiomega with her gorgeous cervo bag in New Steel. Such a great time with Phio and she is an amazing person. We share very similar mindsets towards life and attitude. It surely did not feel like we are meeting for the first time. Looking forward to more time with you next round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240304





grietje said:


> @frenziedhandbag and @Phiomega:  marvelous that you two got together!  That just really makes me smile. That a love of a bag brings us together and that we find more commonality is really heartwarming when it seems so easy to be divided.





frenziedhandbag said:


> So true G. When one can really be open and share ideas/thoughts freely (without fear of being judged) and then realise we are on the same wavelength is truly amazing. I see you forging friendships in this forum in the same way and it makes me smile as well. [emoji171]



It definitely did not feel like we are meeting for the first time at all!!! An hour gone by so fast (well we added another 15’ together because we both get lost trying to find the lobby )! Unbelievable indeed that Frenzied and I shared a lot of life mindsets - and so great to see the person you love in the forum materialized, and she is indeed amazing! The memory of the meeting brings a smile to my face through this long day - only going home now as today has been quite hectic.

The love of bags truly brings friends together. We won’t meet if we don’t love bags! 

@frenzied - next time we should really meet again, hopefully with more friend(s) from closeby countries!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Have a great time, Ladies!!!



Wish you were there too!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> @frenziedhandbag and @Phiomega:  marvelous that you two got together!  That just really makes me smile. That a love of a bag brings us together and that we find more commonality is really heartwarming when it seems so easy to be divided.



So true. I now believe in the omnichannel of friends [emoji16] - you meet your old (offline) friends online, and, your new (online) friends offline!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Wish you were there too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> The love of bags truly brings friends together. We won’t meet if we don’t love bags!



All thanks to this platform and even better, our conversation went beyond bags. I'm looking forward to our next meetup and hopefully more friends can join us!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Going to head out in my new BV cervo loafers in espresso -got this at the mid-year sale but have not got around wearing it. Hope they will wrap my feet in comfort throughout the day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Hope they will wrap my feet in comfort throughout the day]



Lovely shoes! I hope they are comfortable for you and no break-in is required?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Watching the Columbus Crew in the playoffs with my tourmaline Ayers disco.


----------



## zooba

Buckeyemommy said:


> Watching the Columbus Crew in the playoffs with my tourmaline Ayers disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243076


Gorgeous. We will be heartbroken if they leave ohio


----------



## Buckeyemommy

zooba said:


> Gorgeous. We will be heartbroken if they leave ohio



Us too!  Especially my boys.


----------



## Phiomega

This was on Sunday... only got around posting it now...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Buckeyemommy said:


> Watching the Columbus Crew in the playoffs with my tourmaline Ayers disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243076



What a pretty bag [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4243800
> 
> This was on Sunday... only got around posting it now...



Lovely color combo [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192314



@@Lahuis Under white light. Indoors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> tourmaline Ayers disco.



Always enjoy seeing this little darling.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Sunday.


This is such a chic Sunday outfit. I really like your shoes, the whole ensemble in fact. Camel Veneta completes the whole look.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Bagcoolie said:


> Going to head out in my new BV cervo loafers in espresso -got this at the mid-year sale but have not got around wearing it. Hope they will wrap my feet in comfort throughout the day
> View attachment 4242308


Thank you and no, no breaking in was needed.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely shoes! I hope they are comfortable for you and no break-in is required?


Thank you and no breaking in was needed- phew


----------



## H’sKisses

Ink Montaigne out to play.


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> Lovely color combo [emoji4]





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a chic Sunday outfit. I really like your shoes, the whole ensemble in fact. Camel Veneta completes the whole look.



Thank you! To tell you the truth, I got the shoes and pants after I got the bag [emoji16] - this bag forced me to branch beyond my comfort zone of colors...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> @@Lahuis Under white light. Indoors.



Love Monalisa! It is ‘neutral’ purple - I like how you pair it with patterned bottom/dress...


----------



## sngsk

A gorgeous sunny day- perfect for my Ottone sloane. Everytime I see it glistening in the sun, I fall in love with it all over again  [emoji173]


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> A gorgeous sunny day- perfect for my Ottone sloane. Everytime I see it glistening in the sun, I fall in love with it all over again  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245152



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It is ‘neutral’ purple..



Fully agree. I see it as a neutral and it is surprisingly versatile. [emoji171]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

An anniversary bag. Love how this bag makes me feel young and chick. [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

Buckeyemommy said:


> An anniversary bag. Love how this bag makes me feel young and chick. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245517


I’d like to know more about the gorgeous bag behind it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> I’d like to know more about the gorgeous bag behind it!



That’s my workhorse!  Got her preloved at AFF.  One of my favorite work bags. I do not baby it.


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me noce Sloane.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> My new to me noce Sloane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246054



Beautiful drape!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful drape!


Yeah she's smooshy!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> A gorgeous sunny day- perfect for my Ottone sloane. Everytime I see it glistening in the sun, I fall in love with it all over again  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245152





muchstuff said:


> My new to me noce Sloane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246054


Sloane galore!!   
(need to pull out mine)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sloane galore!!
> (need to pull out mine)


Please do!


----------



## minoxa33

sngsk said:


> A gorgeous sunny day- perfect for my Ottone sloane. Everytime I see it glistening in the sun, I fall in love with it all over again  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245152



Twins! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Red Garda


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 4246579
> 
> Red Garda


You look so stylish and put together. Love it!


----------



## sngsk

Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026



+1

(*girl sigh*)


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026



It’s so pretty, I’m in love with all the Metallics!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> +1
> 
> (*girl sigh*)



+2. Love your necklace too.


----------



## Bagcoolie

On my way to lunch with metallic pillow


----------



## gagabag

This ring again!


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026


Your emsemble is so well put together !


----------



## grietje

Nero studded Lauren clutch to art opening and kings/lakers game


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> On my way to lunch with metallic pillow]



So nice to see this metallic beauty again! 



gagabag said:


> This ring again!



I'm sure you received many compliments for this lovely ring. 



grietje said:


> Nero studded Lauren clutch



This clutch looks really stunning in Nero. I hope you are enjoying it?


----------



## cosima

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026


Beautiful Outfit and cabat! I have the same necklace like you and I love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> View attachment 4249031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero studded Lauren clutch to art opening and kings/lakers game



I think this is my favorite version of the Lauren clutch. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Nero studded Lauren clutch to art opening and kings/lakers game



This one is particularly beautiful - edgy and elegant at the same time... really appropriate for an art opening event!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty + silk scarf+Denim espadrilles
i can't attach a picture 
oh, finally!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## fawkex

Im carrying my medium veneta in espresso..


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo Loop,  and silver necklaces


----------



## Phiomega

They are a perfect match. Whilst technically they come from different brands that also sit in different brand class, they are perfect for each other. I guess this is because both brands do represent effortlessly chic design...

This is now by far my most favorite travel bag - the magnetic closure works so well with the design - it completely closes the bag opening whilst keeping it convenient to open. And the short strap really add to the functionality - it is just the right length for easy access.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop,  and silver necklaces


I am *this close* to getting a Nero Cervo Loop, and this almost tipped me over the edge!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop...



Oooh!  Maybe switch into mine today.  I’ve been carrying the Tourmaline Garda for the past week.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I am *this close* to getting a Nero Cervo Loop, and this almost tipped me over the edge!


i am always there to give you the last push off the edge


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i am always there to give you the last push off the edge


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Oooh!  Maybe switch into mine today.  I’ve been carrying the Tourmaline Garda for the past week.


just don't leave yours unattented! 
i turned away for a minute, and voila! someone already nested in it!


----------



## LouiseCPH

First, without outerwear - somewhat neutral blue and green outfit and matching bag.



Then come, full on color [emoji4] (note to self: need scarf in green and purple....[emoji11])


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop,  and silver necklaces



I should give this style another chance... I love it, but it just didn’t look good on me. Maybe it was because there was nothing in it when I tried it on... ???


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I should give this style another chance... I love it, but it just didn’t look good on me. Maybe it was because there was nothing in it when I tried it on... ???


it's a nice care-free bag, easily folds and doesn't take any space for storage, packs flat in the suitcase, holds a ton, but doesn't look like an empty drum without much in it. Definitely deserves a second chance


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I should give this style another chance... I love it, but it just didn’t look good on me. Maybe it was because there was nothing in it when I tried it on... ???


What color did you try on? I did the Cervo Loop briefly in Barolo but that was not my color; I feel that this bag looks best in Nero (I know others would argue with that, but Nero works for me).


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> What color did you try on? I did the Cervo Loop briefly in Barolo but that was not my color; I feel that this bag looks best in Nero (I know others would argue with that, but Nero works for me).


i would say in both, Nero AND Barolo, but i am biased


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> What color did you try on? I did the Cervo Loop briefly in Barolo but that was not my color; I feel that this bag looks best in Nero (I know others would argue with that, but Nero works for me).



I don’t even remember what color that was, TBH... it just looked odd, but it also came from the back where it was probably folded and laid flat, so it didn’t fall well. And of course it was empty so it just looked odd. I do love Cervo, though, so will give it another try one day!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I don’t even remember what color that was, TBH... it just looked odd, but it also came from the back where it was probably folded and laid flat, so it didn’t fall well. And of course it was empty so it just looked odd. I do love Cervo, though, so will give it another try one day!!!



All bags look better with something in them IMO. I sold my ebano cervo Loop because it was too big but I’m constantly looking at them with an eye to replacing it. The newer smaller size is perfect but the strap drop is just a little shorter than I’d like, although that won’t stop me from buying one at some point. Wish there was a size in between though. From my experience the hang on the bag looks great, you need stuff in it to get that slouch!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> What color did you try on? I did the Cervo Loop briefly in Barolo but that was not my color; I feel that this bag looks best in Nero (I know others would argue with that, but Nero works for me).



It’s bloody gorgeous in ebano as well. Although I think Barolo is beautiful it’s not a colour I can wear.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> What color did you try on? I did the Cervo Loop briefly in Barolo but that was not my color; I feel that this bag looks best in Nero (I know others would argue with that, but Nero works for me).


I tried it on, I think it was denim. I really liked it in that color.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> First, without outerwear - somewhat neutral blue and green outfit and matching bag.
> View attachment 4252725
> 
> 
> Then come, full on color [emoji4] (note to self: need scarf in green and purple....[emoji11])
> 
> View attachment 4252726



Stylish!!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> All bags look better with something in them IMO. I sold my ebano cervo Loop because it was too big but I’m constantly looking at them with an eye to replacing it. The newer smaller size is perfect but the strap drop is just a little shorter than I’d like, although that won’t stop me from buying one at some point. Wish there was a size in between though. From my experience the hang on the bag looks great, you need stuff in it to get that slouch!



I didn’t even realize there were 2 sizes... I have no clue which one I tried on! Is the difference in size very noticeable?


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I didn’t even realize there were 2 sizes... I have no clue which one I tried on! Is the difference in size very noticeable?


This wonderful thread should answer all of your questions:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-cervo-loop-tote.976244/


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> This wonderful thread should answer all of your questions:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-cervo-loop-tote.976244/



Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I am *this close* to getting a Nero Cervo Loop, and this almost tipped me over the edge!



There was one the bay at a great price, hope it was you that got it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow XL (with a separate strap added) and Brighton espadrilles


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pillow XL (with a separate strap added) and Brighton espadrilles


There's an XL? How many sizes are there? Is this just the one compartment or with two? EDIT: It looks like just one. So there's at least two sizes then?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> There's an XL? How many sizes are there? Is this just the one compartment or with two? EDIT: It looks like just one. So there's at least two sizes then?



I thought there were 2... The older version is larger than the current one, I THINK.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I thought there were 2... The older version is larger than the current one, I THINK.


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There's an XL? How many sizes are there? Is this just the one compartment or with two? EDIT: It looks like just one. So there's at least two sizes then?


2 sizes, XL and regular


----------



## muchstuff

An


ksuromax said:


> 2 sizes, XL and regular


Thanks... how about the double pillow? Only one size?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> An
> 
> Thanks... how about the double pillow? Only one size?


as far as i know - yes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> as far as i know - yes


I need a pillow one of these days...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I need a pillow one of these days...


as someone who has both, i would say go for a regular one, the big one feels a bit awkward with her original long strap. While regular Pillow is perfect for xbody, does not bump at corners, not gets in the way, yet is roomy enough for all essentials. 
Now when i attached a different strap to the XL i see a lot more use for it, it feels perfect for shoulder carry, sits comfortably under my arm, does not bang me at the hip, why only didn't i think of that strap earlier???


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> Now when i attached a different strap to the XL i see a lot more use for it, it feels perfect for shoulder carry, sits comfortably under my arm, does not bang me at the hip, why only didn't i think of that strap earlier???


Could you post some mod pics? I was tempted by this bag, I’m a “big bag” person so I think I would use it often enough (more than my regular pillow), but this long narrow strap did not convince me. More room —> more things inside the bag —> more weight —> shoulder pain for long narrow strap. So I am curious to see your solution.


----------



## anniebhu

LouiseCPH said:


> First, without outerwear - somewhat neutral blue and green outfit and matching bag.
> View attachment 4252725
> 
> 
> Then come, full on color [emoji4] (note to self: need scarf in green and purple....[emoji11])
> 
> View attachment 4252726




You always look elegant & lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Could you post some mod pics? I was tempted by this bag, I’m a “big bag” person so I think I would use it often enough (more than my regular pillow), but this long narrow strap did not convince me. More room —> more things inside the bag —> more weight —> shoulder pain for long narrow strap. So I am curious to see your solution.


a few posts back i attached 3 shots, have a look and tell me what else you'd like to see (angle, side, etc) i'll get them for you


----------



## LouiseCPH

Buckeyemommy said:


> Stylish!!





anniebhu said:


> You always look elegant & lovely!



Thank you very much [emoji7]


----------



## grietje

Sergeant green Cervo baseball hobo


----------



## rose60610

Large black Roma. Love it.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> 2 sizes, XL and regular



I never know there are 2 sizes!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> as someone who has both, i would say go for a regular one, the big one feels a bit awkward with her original long strap. While regular Pillow is perfect for xbody, does not bump at corners, not gets in the way, yet is roomy enough for all essentials.
> Now when i attached a different strap to the XL i see a lot more use for it, it feels perfect for shoulder carry, sits comfortably under my arm, does not bang me at the hip, why only didn't i think of that strap earlier???



I had the XL for a while. Just too large for a xbody for me. I didn’t like the strap length and hit me strange. I would load that baby up (it holds a lot) then it would kill my shoulder. I never had the smaller version so cannot comment on it.


----------



## muchstuff

My questche cervo hobo...colour's darker IRL, don't know why my iPhone does that...but that leather


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> My questche cervo hobo...colour's darker IRL, don't know why my iPhone does that...but that leather
> View attachment 4254223



I’d love to see this color IRL!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’d love to see this color IRL!


This is much closer...


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> I had the XL for a while. Just too large for a xbody for me. I didn’t like the strap length and hit me strange. I would load that baby up (it holds a lot) then it would kill my shoulder. I never had the smaller version so cannot comment on it.


same for me, she is of odd shape and size for xbody, hence, worn very little, but this strap is a total game changer now!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This is much closer...
> View attachment 4254245


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My questche cervo hobo...colour's darker IRL, don't know why my iPhone does that...but that leather
> View attachment 4254223


TDF


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Maybe we can tempt peacebabe with this one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Maybe we can tempt peacebabe with this one...


i let her play with my red hobo (i took it with me to SG only to show it to HER) and she liked it, the leather and the size, we took pics with het wearing it, it looked great on her.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i let her play with my red hobo (i took it with me to SG only to show it to HER) and she liked it, the leather and the size, we took pics with het wearing it, it looked great on her.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> This is much closer...
> View attachment 4254245



Beautiful! Kind of like an eggplant with grey mixed in... ?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful! Kind of like an eggplant with grey mixed in... ?!?!



Kind of...I’d say the purple is a little more muted IRL than in this photo. It’s a gorgeous colour.


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> a few posts back i attached 3 shots, have a look and tell me what else you'd like to see (angle, side, etc) i'll get them for you


Of course, I missed these photos 
There is everything I need, thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

That's what i carried today - Peltro medium and Argento slides + a bunch of silver pieces


----------



## Phiomega

My fluttering butterflies lavender cesta is my Friday bag!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4254628
> 
> View attachment 4254629
> 
> My fluttering butterflies lavender cesta is my Friday bag!



It is so, so beautiful! (And I can see it better in the new version of the TPF-app [emoji41])


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4254628
> 
> View attachment 4254629
> 
> My fluttering butterflies lavender cesta is my Friday bag!


it's sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat. Wish BV would bring back the mini cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247026


Nice bag but I am considering that H necklace.  Can you tell me which length that one is?  Is it the longest at 63”?


----------



## grietje

Nero Cervo Loop (in original larger size)


----------



## grietje

dup post


----------



## H’sKisses

My new-to-me Ottone Mini Cabat. Perfectly broken in and slouchy. Might be the prettiest bag I own! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> It is so, so beautiful! (And I can see it better in the new version of the TPF-app [emoji41])





ksuromax said:


> it's sooo beautiful!!



Thank you! And yes - I like the new version of this app too!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> My new-to-me Ottone Mini Cabat. Perfectly broken in and slouchy. Might be the prettiest bag I own! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4254979


----------



## tenKrat

My silver metallic Nodini


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


>



+1


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> My silver metallic Nodini
> View attachment 4255442



You look awesome!  The bad is great.


----------



## muchstuff

Latest eBay acquisition...


----------



## Voyageuse

Bagcoolie said:


> On my way to lunch with metallic pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249027



Love this!  Which color is it!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Latest eBay acquisition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255818



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Latest eBay acquisition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255818


   
Beeaauuutiful!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Beeaauuutiful!!!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> That leather looks amazing!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> My silver metallic Nodini
> View attachment 4255442


twins!


----------



## ksuromax

XL Pillow


----------



## Gourmetgal

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4252499
> 
> 
> They are a perfect match. Whilst technically they come from different brands that also sit in different brand class, they are perfect for each other. I guess this is because both brands do represent effortlessly chic design...
> 
> This is now by far my most favorite travel bag - the magnetic closure works so well with the design - it completely closes the bag opening whilst keeping it convenient to open. And the short strap really add to the functionality - it is just the right length for easy access.


Just wondering, how long are the short straps?  Long enough to wear on the shoulder?


----------



## southernbelle43

My espresso baseball hobo which  is one of my favorite bags.  How can a bag so big and chunky be so darn comfortable? I just love carrying this thing!


----------



## tenKrat

Platinum metallic Iron bag for Black Friday shopping


----------



## Mousse

Wine tasting at Robert Sinskey Vineyard in Napa.


----------



## H’sKisses

Haven’t been able to swap out this beauty. I am totally in love with metallics right now!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Lauren clutch for morning coffee at my neighbourhood -happy Sunday, fellow BVettes!


----------



## Mentha

My one and only, much loved BV, 5yrs old, well used. It was on my wish list for long and I wanted a classic old style veneta, so bought it before the new strap came in. It is easy to use, luxurious but understated, fulfilled all my expectations


----------



## tenKrat

Boston bag


----------



## Mousse

Inlay deco collection earrings F/W 18.


----------



## diane278

Barolo nodini....it feels like a long time since I carried anything other than a clutch....


----------



## Phiomega

Gourmetgal said:


> Just wondering, how long are the short straps?  Long enough to wear on the shoulder?



Sorry I have been traveling last week and did not see this. Did not check Purseforum for about a week because it was hectic. Yes it is long enough to wear on shoulders comfortably - even over a leather jacket! I went to Istanbul last week and this bag and the strap went with me [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta! Was in the mood of white and pastels today...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta! Was in the mood of white and pastels today...
> View attachment 4262870



You look absolutely lovely [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta! Was in the mood of white and pastels today...
> View attachment 4262870


Lovely! Are you wearing a backpack, as well, or is that part of the design on your shirt?


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing my bucket bag for our travels this holiday weekend. Looks great stuffed with shopping goodies or alone. Here it is taking a rest after delicious BBQ.

Not visible: camel flap card case. So light.


----------



## H’sKisses

couturequeen said:


> Wearing my bucket bag for our travels this holiday weekend. Looks great stuffed with shopping goodies or alone. Here it is taking a rest after delicious BBQ.
> 
> Not visible: camel flap card case. So light.
> 
> View attachment 4263343



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

LouiseCPH said:


> You look absolutely lovely [emoji4]





indiaink said:


> Lovely! Are you wearing a backpack, as well, or is that part of the design on your shirt?



Thank you! 

@indiaink - yes I was wearing backpack - the backpack is ‘my office’ [emoji16]


----------



## grietje

I've been carrying the Nero cervo loop and BV SLGs.


----------



## 24601

Dark moss small olimpia [emoji172]☘️[emoji268]


----------



## tenKrat

couturequeen said:


> Wearing my bucket bag for our travels this holiday weekend. Looks great stuffed with shopping goodies or alone. Here it is taking a rest after delicious BBQ.
> View attachment 4263343


Gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

Traveling light.....a card case & key lanyard in my jacket pocket.....it’s raining.


----------



## Bagcoolie

First cuppa of the day with cervo Veneta


----------



## kacie225

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4254628
> 
> View attachment 4254629
> 
> My fluttering butterflies lavender cesta is my Friday bag!


Love the bag, and such CUTE shoes. Would you mind posting more mos pics of them?


----------



## Bagcoolie

Meeting up with a visiting friend for afternoon tea with cervo loop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Meeting up with a visiting friend for afternoon tea with cervo loop



Gorgeous loop in Barolo! Is this your new addition? I recall you have it in Nero too.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> First cuppa of the day with cervo Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266000


i sooo like her wings!! so gentle, so BV!


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous loop in Barolo! Is this your new addition? I recall you have it in Nero too.


Yes, indeed, this is the bigger sister to that


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> i sooo like her wings!! so gentle, so BV!


That is a wonderful way to look at this bag - never thought of that interpretation


----------



## diane278

Antique silver Lauren clutch


----------



## ksuromax

inspired by Moussie's Canard, i pulled out 3 of mine, starting with Peacock! (Canard and New Red are patiently waiting for their turns on stand-by)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> inspired by Moussie's Canard



It's so nice to see you using your baseball hobo again.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's so nice to see you using your baseball hobo again.


i know, i've been on the dark side a lot lately, cheating with Balenciaga, but i still love my hobos!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i know, i've been on the dark side a lot lately, cheating with Balenciaga, but i still love my hobos!!


I'm sure both brands hold equal weightage in your heart. Not exactly cheating when they both cater to your lifestyle. Well, that's kinda what I am telling myself as I can't seem to change out of the other brand I use frequently whenever it rains or for kiddo activities.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sure both brands hold equal weightage in your heart. Not exactly cheating when they both cater to your lifestyle. Well, that's kinda what I am telling myself as I can't seem to change out of the other brand I use frequently whenever it rains or for kiddo activities.


well said, indeed, both have special and own place in my life, and both a equally dear to me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> well said, indeed, both have special and own place in my life, and both a equally dear to me


And having two (or more) meant variety for rotation. That makes our interests more fun!


----------



## cosima

One of my favorite BV bag: Campana nero. 
So sad this beautiful bag is discontinued


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> inspired by Moussie's Canard, i pulled out 3 of mine, starting with Peacock! (Canard and New Red are patiently waiting for their turns on stand-by)


Whew, I thought for a minute my Signal Blue had run off overseas, but she's still in my OMG Closet. I checked. Signal and Peacock are like the same blue - seriously. So pretty! Wait, I better quit chatting or this post might be moved, sorry - I'm still carrying my Scarlet Cervo Hobo, such a great color for the holidays!


----------



## ksuromax

the first party, the season's officially declared open!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Whew, I thought for a minute my Signal Blue had run off overseas, but she's still in my OMG Closet. I checked. Signal and Peacock are like the same blue - seriously. So pretty! Wait, I better quit chatting or this post might be moved, sorry - I'm still carrying my Scarlet Cervo Hobo, such a great color for the holidays!


thank you!  
i think Signal blue is more vivid, Peacock is a bit toned down and muted, no?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> i think Signal blue is more vivid, Peacock is a bit toned down and muted, no?


chat mode on/I hate vivid blue bags. I love _saturated_ blue bags. Your photo looks like mine. Eh, I can see I'll have to make a trip for in-person comparison. /chat mode off


----------



## diane278

Bathroom series: Barolo nodini in Pottery Barn


----------



## monkeyjuju

ksuromax said:


> the first party, the season's officially declared open!!!



My God, I love that sweater! It definitely steals the show even more than that beautiful Nodini, which I find hard to happen. Also, so excited about you already going to a party! I am in despair because the first one I’ll go to is on the 16th, which feels like eons.


----------



## Bagcoolie

This being a Friday, I decided that my pink panther has to have an outing after a really lengthy hiatus and here he is with me on a morning coffee session. This is the first time I use the male gender on a BV! The lighting at the coffee place does not show how bright the pink is- it is rosa shock


----------



## H’sKisses

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4272523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This being a Friday, I decided that my pink panther has to have an outing after a really lengthy hiatus and here he is with me on a morning coffee session. This is the first time I use the male gender on a BV! The lighting at the coffee place does not show how bright the pink is- it is rosa shock



Beautiful color! I also have one “guy” in my collection, and he’s actually the only one with a name. [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> chat mode on/I hate vivid blue bags. I love _saturated_ blue bags. Your photo looks like mine. Eh, I can see I'll have to make a trip for in-person comparison. /chat mode off


that would be awesome!!


----------



## ksuromax

monkeyjuju said:


> My God, I love that sweater! It definitely steals the show even more than that beautiful Nodini, which I find hard to happen. Also, so excited about you already going to a party! I am in despair because the first one I’ll go to is on the 16th, which feels like eons.


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> the first party, the season's officially declared open!!!


So festive! You are looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Bathroom series: Barolo nodini in Pottery Barn



I am beginning to suspect you hunt down pretty bathrooms for this gorgeous series of photos. Such a beautiful pic!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> So festive! You are looking great!


thank you, Dear!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> This is the first time I use the male gender on a BV!



The new age guy wears pink and is proud of it. He looks stunning and so nice to see him again, cos he usually appears only around CNY. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Canard hobo


----------



## anniebhu

cosima said:


> View attachment 4272007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite BV bag: Campana nero.
> So sad this beautiful bag is discontinued




+1 I use my Nero campana the most and almost scared to ...in case I ruin it


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo



[emoji175]the doggie


----------



## septembersiren

anniebhu said:


> +1 I use my Nero campana the most and almost scared to ...in case I ruin it



Great bag


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is going to meet Santa


----------



## catsinthebag

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is going to meet Santa



Love this whole look, right down to the snowflake necklace. Cousins with you on the scarf — I have the same one in a different CW.


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> Love this whole look, right down to the snowflake necklace. Cousins with you on the scarf — I have the same one in a different CW.


thank you very much! 
i have another one in pale blue as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is going to meet Santa


Everything is on theme; nail color, necklace, scarf, pillow and the bag charm... a frosty silver Christmas. [emoji170] [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is going to meet Santa


Everything is on theme; nail color, necklace, scarf, pillow and the bag charm... a frosty silver Christmas. [emoji170] [emoji7]


----------



## gagabag

Took this 4-yr old espresso metallic hobo for a business trip


----------



## indiaink

Ageless. Never tell on a lady .... 



gagabag said:


> Took this 4-yr old espresso metallic hobo for a business trip


----------



## muchstuff

gagabag said:


> Took this 4-yr old espresso metallic hobo for a business trip



Bag twins!


----------



## 24601

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins!



Bag twins too! :excited:


----------



## Kharris332003

gagabag said:


> Took this 4-yr old espresso metallic hobo for a business trip


Bag twins!  I’m on a trip and this bag is at home but missing her after I see your pic!


----------



## ksuromax

Canard hobo again


----------



## Phiomega

Red means Christmas season is starting!


----------



## H’sKisses

New-to-me Nero Maxi Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> New-to-me Nero Maxi Veneta


looks so good on you!! 
i tried Maxi once, and it felt like i was carrying a kite!!  (i am a shortie)


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> looks so good on you!!
> i tried Maxi once, and it felt like i was carrying a kite!!  (i am a shortie)



Thanks! I think if I were tiny I’d feel like that, but my “rounds” don’t make it look extra extra large [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! I think if I were tiny I’d feel like that, but my “rounds” don’t make it look extra extra large [emoji23]


i am not tiny either, but i definitely lack of height, and this makes the bag look disproportionally big on me. 
My perfect size is Large. sigh


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> i am not tiny either, but i definitely lack of height, and this makes the bag look disproportionally big on me.
> My perfect size is Large. sigh



Yes, large is great. But I do like that I can put a lot of things in this that made the large too bulky. A Cervo hobo would have been perfect but this popped up at a great price that I couldn’t pass up... Aside from the darn crease, it’s in really good condition. Oh well... can’t go wrong with a classic!


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> New-to-me Nero Maxi Veneta



I think the sizing looks really nice on you/.  Hmmm.  May be I should look at this one again...


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> I think the sizing looks really nice on you/.  Hmmm.  May be I should look at this one again...



It would definitely work with your height! If you don’t mind wide bags, then you may just like it!


----------



## indiaink

I tried "maxi" once. My issue is that if I can wrap a purse around me and meet on the other side, it's too big.  If I could carry enough to put the bag to work, I wouldn't be able to carry it.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> New-to-me Nero Maxi Veneta


----------



## Mousse

The maxi looks great on you. I have the maxi minionde Veneta in electrique. It has softened nicely.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I tried "maxi" once. My issue is that if I can wrap a purse around me and meet on the other side, it's too big.  If I could carry enough to put the bag to work, I wouldn't be able to carry it.



Trust me, there is no bag big enough to wrap around me [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> The maxi looks great on you. I have the maxi minionde Veneta in electrique. It has softened nicely.



Thank you! This bag needs to some love to soften it up a bit. Someone enjoyed it for a bit, then folded it up and forgot about it!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Trust me, there is no bag big enough to wrap around me [emoji23]


!!! I'm glad in this case, 'cause that is one gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo again



It is so nice to see you in action again. Amazing color combi and scarf as always! [emoji170] 



Phiomega said:


> Red means Christmas season is starting!



Beautiful tote! Time to use my China Red pillow too. My fav season is here! 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> New-to-me Nero Maxi Veneta]



It looks so nice on you! Congrats on scoring this one.


----------



## sngsk

Got my PO cabat with me today and my first BV necklace, all dressed down with a basic black silk cami, cream boyfriend blazer and jeans [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

same hobo, different colour


----------



## diane278

Barolo nodini....and newly purchased “Barolo” boots....well, close enough to Barolo....


----------



## ksuromax

#7


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> #7


Just seeing #7 again makes me smile. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just seeing #7 again makes me smile. [emoji5]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Wearing my nero boots i got in the sale!  My SA extended the sale for my trip to Boston [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wearing my nero boots i got in the sale!]



Gorgeous boots! You rock in them [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous boots! You rock in them [emoji7]


+1


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wearing my nero boots i got in the sale!  My SA extended the sale for my trip to Boston [emoji173]️


Fab boots!!  enjoy in good health!


----------



## BV_fan

Maxi Veneta in Maroon (2012)


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_fan said:


> View attachment 4278981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi Veneta in Maroon (2012)



Looks nice and soft!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anniebhu

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wearing my nero boots i got in the sale!  My SA extended the sale for my trip to Boston [emoji173]️




Beautiful!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Another pair of shoes from the sale.   These are sooo comfy.


----------



## Mousse

Violet Lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel loaded with BV SLGs.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> Violet Lambskin with clear PVC detail satchel loaded with BV SLGs.
> View attachment 4279852



Such a great color! A nice purple and a dark green are definitely on my BV wishlist for the future!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Such a great color! A nice purple and a dark green are definitely on my BV wishlist for the future!



I think Violet is BV’s best purple. It’s from SS 2012. It was carried over to a few bags for early fall 2012.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_fan said:


> View attachment 4278981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi Veneta in Maroon (2012)


 look at this!! how soft and lovely she is!!


----------



## Nibb

A new to me black squish, arrived just in time for the holiday festivities. I’m over the moon for this beauty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Denim on denim.


----------



## Bagcoolie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim on denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281074


Very lovely combo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Very lovely combo!


Thank you [emoji170]! I'm loving it. Such an easy bag to use.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Navy blue faille stretch knot went out to a Holiday Party at the Ritz Carlton in Half Moon Bay, California.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim on denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281074


very classy, yet easy! love it!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim on denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281074



Need to give this bag another shot one day!!! Beautiful, and great color too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> very classy, yet easy! love it! [emoji813]


Apt description. I really like it too. So glad I got one before it is gone for good. 





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Need to give this bag another shot one day!!! Beautiful, and great color too!


When the large was still available, I've always considered it but always felt it might be too big for what I carry. This medium is a perfect fit for me. Carries all and still have space left.


----------



## H’sKisses

Biletto in Antique Silver at a Christmas party tonight. Slots held license, insurance card, credit card, debit card, some cash. Carried lip balm, small bottle of sanitizer, car keys and iPhone 8+. There was still a little space for more, but wouldn’t want to carry more things to avoid bulging. Great little bag!


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Biletto in Antique Silver at a Christmas party tonight. Slots held license, insurance card, credit card, debit card, some cash. Carried lip balm, small bottle of sanitizer, car keys and iPhone 8+. There was still a little space for more, but wouldn’t want to carry more things to avoid bulging. Great little bag!


Very nice tennis bracelet, too!


----------



## H’sKisses

GoStanford said:


> Very nice tennis bracelet, too!



Thanks!


----------



## grietje

Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433


Love the belt and that bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Love the belt and that bag looks gorgeous!


+1


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433



Love it! Reminds me of a Bal Day!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433



G: you look awesome with your new BV haul. Hope Maui was fun! You missed the rain in NorCal. [emoji295]️


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433



G: you look awesome with your new BV haul. Hope Maui was fun! You missed the rain in NorCal. [emoji295]️


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433


you look great, this bag really suits you!


----------



## ksuromax

Mona Lisa Pillow


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433


You look stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Biletto in Antique Silver.



I like how you doubled the chains. It does fit the essentials and does not look bulky at all. Antique Silver is such a gorgeous color. [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt.



G, you look splendid. I like how you double wrap your belt and you carry off the hobo so well. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Mona Lisa Pillow


Monalisa looks very pretty in the pillow. I like how you've dressed it up with [emoji300].


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa looks very pretty in the pillow. I like how you've dressed it up with [emoji300].


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Biletto in Antique Silver at a Christmas party tonight. Slots held license, insurance card, credit card, debit card, some cash. Carried lip balm, small bottle of sanitizer, car keys and iPhone 8+. There was still a little space for more, but wouldn’t want to carry more things to avoid bulging. Great little bag!


it looks great handheld, great size, too!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you doubled the chains. It does fit the essentials and does not look bulky at all. Antique Silver is such a gorgeous color. [emoji173]



It really is! I’m glad I decided to keep it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It really is! I’m glad I decided to keep it!


I'm glad you decided to keep it too. I think it is quite a functional piece. Perfect for nights out or to throw it into a bigger bag as a catch all, or even as a bigger WOC option since card slots are within. Perfect for kiddo life as well. Mum's essentials all in one place. The detachable chain adds to the versatility. [emoji106]


----------



## Bagcoolie

Off for a vacation with large Barolo cervo loop and Argento pillow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Off for a vacation with large Barolo cervo loop and Argento pillow.



Awesome BV picks for vacay. Safe travels!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282433



Looks amazing on you. So glad you got this bag!


----------



## H’sKisses

Electrique Baseball Hobo is hanging out with me at the waiting room. She’s so pretty, I can’t stop looking at her!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Electrique Baseball Hobo is hanging out with me at the waiting room. She’s so pretty, I can’t stop looking at her!


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow


----------



## Zabear

I pulled the trigger on the city veneta in gold. [emoji1]


----------



## Kharris332003

Lovely,lovely. Perfect for the holidays.


----------



## ksuromax

Zabear said:


> I pulled the trigger on the city veneta in gold. [emoji1]


oh, gorgeous!!!


----------



## grietje

Zabear said:


> I pulled the trigger on the city veneta in gold. [emoji1]



Yayyyyy!  I’m eager to see modeling photos and read your thoughts on it after a bit of use.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Carrying my Quetsche Bella/Garda today.  They called it a large but it’s the same size as the original Bella. The only difference is the handle.


----------



## diane278

Just my antique silver card case and argento lanyard in my jacket pocket.....


----------



## grietje

Nero studded Lauren


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Barolo today.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Platinum calf hobo and China Red belt. The hobo is stuffed full as my travel hauler.



Looking great! I love how the gold complement a casual look... safe and happy travel!


----------



## Phiomega

Nero cervo loop accompanied me for Xmas practice. Sorry Nero - had to put you on the floor as there is no other option! (Guaranteed clean floor though - I checked before dropping her)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Barolo today]



Gorgeous Barolo. So nice to see her everytime!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nero cervo.



Cervo is such a workhorse, isn't it? I am still using mine (since the day I got it). Love the fact that I can grab it and go. Here it is... heading to the supermarket to grab some groceries for Christmas eve.


----------



## sonyamorris

Taking part in the Cervo parade!
Short trip yesterday with Barolo loop and my brand new Inlay Deco ring!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Taking part in the Cervo parade!
> Short trip yesterday with Barolo loop and my brand new Inlay Deco ring!


I love this action pic. Everything looks gorgeous. Love how your nail polish matches your sweater. [emoji171]


----------



## cosima

Buckeyemommy said:


> Barolo today.





sonyamorris said:


> Taking part in the Cervo parade!
> Short trip yesterday with Barolo loop and my brand new Inlay Deco ring!





sonyamorris said:


> Taking part in the Cervo parade!
> Short trip yesterday with Barolo loop and my brand new Inlay Deco ring!


----------



## cosima

sonyamorris said:


> Taking part in the Cervo parade!
> Short trip yesterday with Barolo loop and my brand new Inlay Deco ring!


Beautiful manicure and ring!


----------



## diane278

Barolo nodini


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Loving all the Cervo Loops! Question: the Barolo in Cervo looks kind of “brick-y” in color compared to the Barolo in lambskin... is that accurate? Or just the lighting?


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Loving all the Cervo Loops! Question: the Barolo in Cervo looks kind of “brick-y” in color compared to the Barolo in lambskin... is that accurate? Or just the lighting?


I’m not sure exactly what you mean by brick-y. I think it looks a tad bit deeper. But, again, I think it’s the lighting...it doesn’t have the sheen that my other Barolo pieces have. The light reflection on my other pieces is really apparent. The cervo always seems, to me, to be more saturated in the color.


----------



## H’sKisses

It’s definitely the lighting, then... next to the lamb skin, I can see it’s deeper. Some photos of it on its own shows a brick tone to it... ugh this picture is amazing. So much yum!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s definitely the lighting, then... next to the lamb skin, I can see it’s deeper. Some photos of it on its own shows a brick tone to it... ugh this picture is amazing. So much yum!!!


it does capture orange-y in the sunlight, but only on the photos 
here's my Barolo cervo in the shadow, it looks deep wine bordeaux


----------



## ksuromax

i am stuck to this little sparkling buggah, she's my perfect holidays companion, makes me feel  just by a look at her!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this action pic. Everything looks gorgeous. Love how your nail polish matches your sweater. [emoji171]


That was my intention I love this sweater and its color so much!


cosima said:


> Beautiful manicure and ring!


Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> it does capture orange-y in the sunlight, but only on the photos
> here's my Barolo cervo in the shadow, it looks deep wine bordeaux



It’s such an amazing color... I love DHs wallet in Barolo. I must put this on my list, and the Loop for sure made it on the list, despite not looking “right” when I tried it on at the store. Must have been because it was empty. Everyone’s looks amazing on them.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it does capture orange-y in the sunlight, but only on the photos
> here's my Barolo cervo in the shadow, it looks deep wine bordeaux


Can we clarify please? There are two shades of Barolo, correct?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can we clarify please? There are two shades of Barolo, correct?


There is Barolo (2015), and there is Dark Barolo (2018?) 
Here is a thread comparing both:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dark-barolo.977103/


----------



## H’sKisses

Oooh! 2 Barolos! So dark Barolo is what DHs wallet is... looks more plum. The Barolo in direct sunlight in the photo has a brick tone to it. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

The one in the bottom is the Barolo Large Loop right? The one on top is Dark Barolo Loop?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> There is Barolo (2015), and there is Dark Barolo (2018?)
> Here is a thread comparing both:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dark-barolo.977103/


Thanks V0N!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> The one in the bottom is the Barolo Large Loop right? The one on top is Dark Barolo Loop?



Yes. Dark Barolo was only made for the medium size (smaller, possibly the one you tried in the boutique). Barolo was only made for the discontinued larger Loop.

The Dark Barolo medium loop had made its way to the outlets, when I got mine from my SA at Woodbury outlet. Not sure if there is any left now.


----------



## Phiomega

Bringing my Nero cervo loop again given all these discussions on cervo loop... Burby accompanied her for a touch of Xmas feel!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can we clarify please? There are two shades of Barolo, correct?


there are 2, (Barolo and Dark Barolo) but large Loop was only made in original Barolo


----------



## H’sKisses

Thanks for the clarification, Ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Maxi Veneta accompanying me to the Dr.’s office today. Sparkly Uggs are warming up the toes and getting ready for the New Year. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I adore BV intrecciato but cervo is irresistible. It is so difficult to change out of this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore BV intrecciato but cervo is irresistible. It is so difficult to change out of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290992


i hear you so well!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Pillow today... DH and I are comparison shopping IKEA and Elfa closet systems! 

Does anyone have either, and can let me know what you love/hate about it?


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Pillow today... DH and I are comparison shopping IKEA and Elfa closet systems!
> 
> Does anyone have either, and can let me know what you love/hate about it?



It’s best to post questions about closet systems in the home and garden forums. They are in the playground category.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> It’s best to post questions about closet systems in the home and garden forums. They are in the playground category.



Thanks! I’ll go explore the threads there!


----------



## cosima

Also for me the Nero Pillow today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

To all my dear BVettes, thank you for being such a lovely community. Cheers to an awesome year ahead! [emoji483]


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> To all my dear BVettes, thank you for being such a lovely community. Cheers to an awesome year ahead! [emoji483]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292694


 I thank you too! It‘s always a pleasure to be a part of this really nice and polite  community!
HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all from Switzerland!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all from Switzerland!



Wow! We are miles apart. I'm from tropical Singapore.

*apologies for posting in the wrong thread. I thought I posted in the chat thread... too much [emoji485]‍ [emoji43]


----------



## grietje

I’m at the coast so I’m not carrying anything. I brought the platinum hobo but it sits on its shelf since I don’t do much other than walk and exercise.


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Pillow and my snow sloshers in the background... Went up to Lee Canyon to play in the snow earlier (17’f, freezing for me!) and now were in Fashion Show Mall, window shopping and people watching.


----------



## diane278

How did I survive before I discovered Barolo? 


Another restroom shot.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Joining in with China Red pillow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Pillow



I recall I was offered Nero and China Red for my pillow. I chose the latter for a pop of color but Nero makes a staple piece as well. I still think about it to this day. 



diane278 said:


> How did I survive before I discovered Barolo?



Always love seeing Barolo


----------



## cosima

Campana Medium nero with BV scarf today!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Joining in with China Red pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295021



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> Campana Medium nero with BV scarf today!



adore the Campana. That's a scarf that I contemplated getting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still feeling festive with my Christmasy look. In case doggie lovers are interested, the scarf is by Longchamp, a joint collaboration with French cartoonist Clo'e Floirat. Shows out of stock online but boutiques might still have it. 

https://us.longchamp.com/products/silk-sarf/50538soi080


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still feeling festive with my Christmasy look. In case doggie lovers are interested, the scarf is by Longchamp, a joint collaboration with French cartoonist Clo'e Floirat. Shows out of stock online but boutiques might still have it.
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/silk-sarf/50538soi080
> 
> View attachment 4295788



China red  is the most beautiful colour for the Pillow!! I‘m really jealous!! 
And the scarf is so nice and matches your outfit perfectly.
I would buy it, but my little doggie is passed avay 4 months ago (


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> China red  is the most beautiful colour for the Pillow!



I've had some misadventures with red bags. I think the size and the right tone of red is critical. For a red to work for me, it has to be a neutral red and not too big. I'm glad to have gotten this China Red double pillow. It works like a regular shoulder bag with its capacity and doubled up straps. I don't need to downsize my essentials in order to carry it. 

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I am sure your dog had brought you many happy moments. He or she continues to live in your heart. [emoji252]

I don't own a dog but I do adore them. Hence, this scarf so that I can always have one and plenty more with me.


----------



## cosima

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've had some misadventures with red bags. I think the size and the right tone of red is critical. For a red to work for me, it has to be a neutral red and not too big. I'm glad to have gotten this China Red double pillow. It works like a regular shoulder bag with its capacity and doubled up straps. I don't need to downsize my essentials in order to carry it.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your loss. I am sure your dog had brought you many happy moments. He or she continues to live in your heart. [emoji252]
> 
> I don't own a dog but I do adore them. Hence, this scarf so that I can always have one and plenty more with me.



I totally agree: BV china red is the most beautiful red ever ( also compared with other designer bags!). It‘s a true and clear red.
I don‘t like orange or pink looking red! And the Pillow is the perfekt size for a red bag! Enyoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cosima said:


> And the Pillow is the perfekt size for a red bag!



Absolutely agree! It is the only red bag left in my collection. I will treasure it.


----------



## Londonboy

Friyayyyy outfit to work


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still feeling festive with my Christmasy look. In case doggie lovers are interested, the scarf is by Longchamp, a joint collaboration with French cartoonist Clo'e Floirat. Shows out of stock online but boutiques might still have it.
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/silk-sarf/50538soi080
> 
> View attachment 4295788


Bella!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Londonboy said:


> Friyayyyy outfit to work


absolutely fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Bella!!!


Haha! You are too kind! 
*Did you notice that I'm starting with a very small scarf... [emoji28]


----------



## Bagcoolie

With Lauren clutch heading out for a hair cut.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Haha! You are too kind!
> *Did you notice that I'm starting with a very small scarf... [emoji28]


yes, i did!! i thought i should have complimented you on it, but i was not sure if it's your debute, or i missed it out, as i have not been online much for the last 3 weeks 
But it looks great and suits your styling perfectly


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With Lauren clutch heading out for a hair cut.



You do weekend chic so well! Love how your Lauren dresses up your look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yes, i did!



Thank you for the encouragement. [emoji171] Nope, you didn't miss anything. I posted its debut in the Longchamp forum since it is by LC. It is my second time wearing it this week and I must say I fully understand your love for silk scarves now. They are easy to wear and dresses up a simple look without effort.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. [emoji171] Nope, you didn't miss anything. I posted its debut in the Longchamp forum since it is by LC. It is my second time wearing it this week and I must say I fully understand your love for silk scarves now. They are easy to wear and dresses up a simple look without effort.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sipping Starbucks with my large fraise belly [emoji3] while kids play at trampoline park.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still feeling festive with my Christmasy look. In case doggie lovers are interested, the scarf is by Longchamp, a joint collaboration with French cartoonist Clo'e Floirat. Shows out of stock online but boutiques might still have it.
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/products/silk-sarf/50538soi080
> 
> View attachment 4295788



Lovely combination!!!! It is indeed so Xmas!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Lovely combination!!!! It is indeed so Xmas!


Thank you, Phio! I probably should move onto CNY mood...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Hola!!  My first of 2019.....  I’m in love [emoji173]️ with my new medium Garda in  Quetsche.  Color originally introduced in 2013, it’s back this season!  So beautiful but hard to photograph.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Coffee with a friend and with my new clutch which is goat skin with velvet
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 intrecciato - love the casualness of this. plus a useful brolly from a dear Friend to shield me from the hot sun


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Feeling red this week! [emoji3]


----------



## grietje

Still carrying the Gold hobo.  It's really softened. I leave for Quito and the Galapagos tomorrow so trusty Pacific Pillow will be the BV going with me (but I'll switch to LV Monogram innards since they're smaller). Since it's a swimming vacation, I'll be using my swim bag more than anything.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Still carrying the Gold hobo.  It's really softened. I leave for Quito and the Galapagos tomorrow so trusty Pacific Pillow will be the BV going with me (but I'll switch to LV Monogram innards since they're smaller). Since it's a swimming vacation, I'll be using my swim bag more than anything.



Have an awesome trip!


----------



## sngsk

Oldies but goodies- ash scuro campana and azure pleated skirt from S/S 2009.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Still carrying the Gold hobo.  It's really softened. I leave for Quito and the Galapagos tomorrow so trusty Pacific Pillow will be the BV going with me (but I'll switch to LV Monogram innards since they're smaller). Since it's a swimming vacation, I'll be using my swim bag more than anything.


Have a great trip!


----------



## dolali

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hola!!  My first of 2019.....  I’m in love [emoji173]️ with my new medium Garda in  Quetsche.  Color originally introduced in 2013, it’s back this season!  So beautiful but hard to photograph.




I have the Baseball Cervo Hobo in Quetsche and it is a beautiful color.  Your Garda is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I have the Baseball Cervo Hobo in Quetsche and it is a beautiful color.  Your Garda is gorgeous!


Bag twins! I have the cervo hobo in quetsche as well.


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins! I have the cervo hobo in quetsche as well.



I also have the Quetsche Cervo Hobo. The color is amazing in Cervo leather. It’s time to bring her out for a spin.


----------



## whateve

Mousse said:


> I also have the Quetsche Cervo Hobo. The color is amazing in Cervo leather. It’s time to bring her out for a spin.


I wish I had one too! I want to join this club!


----------



## diane278

Barolo nodini.  (Waiting room lighting)


----------



## dolali

Mousse said:


> I also have the Quetsche Cervo Hobo. The color is amazing in Cervo leather. It’s time to bring her out for a spin.



YES! Time to bring mine out too!


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> I wish I had one too! I want to join this club!



I got mine a few years ago,  it was used in excellent condition... and eh... for a great price. They are out there! I will keep an eye out  for you


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I got mine a few years ago,  it was used in excellent condition... and eh... for a great price. They are out there! I will keep an eye out  for you


Mine was pre-loved as well!


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo #7 and Denim Espadrilles


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hola!!  My first of 2019.....  I’m in love [emoji173]️ with my new medium Garda in  Quetsche.  Color originally introduced in 2013, it’s back this season!  So beautiful but hard to photograph.



Congrats! Such a Lovely tone! How do you like the new handle? Is it comfortable?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Maroon velours medium Veneta accompanying me to my doctors appointment today.


----------



## diane278

BV sunglasses & pacific lanyard. Traveling light while I am out walking.....my favorite leisure activity....


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow Mona Lisa and matching bracelet


----------



## tenKrat

Silver metallic Pillow and bracelets


----------



## Bagcoolie

Short overseas trip and with my nylon BV tote at coffee now. Got this on impulse at last year’s mud year sale and this turns out to be a really handy light tote for trips. Only problem is that I don’t have that many overseas trips


----------



## ksuromax

'Naughty' baby


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> 'Naughty' baby


Love that photo!


----------



## Phiomega

Barolo cervo messenger is out! I have not brought her out for a long time. I just found a way to carry my smaller bag more - put my iPad and other work necessities in my LC bag, whilst I carry another small bag for my wallet/keys/phone/card case. Voila -
It allows me to carry my small bag collection again!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega- I love this cervo messenger bag of yours! Please use it more ☺️


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4305325
> 
> Barolo cervo messenger is out! I have not brought her out for a long time. I just found a way to carry my smaller bag more - put my iPad and other work necessities in my LC bag, whilst I carry another small bag for my wallet/keys/phone/card case. Voila -
> It allows me to carry my small bag collection again!


glad to see her out again!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo messenger is out!



This bag is a darling, especially when it's cervo. Please use it more since LC is always on hand to help out. [emoji5]


----------



## DutchGirl007

My New 2018 Black Garda with super comfy new straps!


----------



## ksuromax

still Cabat...


----------



## diane278

Black cervo loop. It’s the large version and if this rain continues, I’m going to use it as my personal Ark before I get carried out to sea......


----------



## diane278

My belt bag arrived. I took her out for a maiden voyage. It was a perfect day for her to arrive....humid. 
 I didn’t  want to wear a jacket but I wanted ‘pockets’.  Morning rounds completed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My belt bag arrived]



So cool! Exercising in style! I saw your post about a belt bag arriving but didn't know how it looked like. I'm glad it is working out for your needs.


----------



## dolali

diane278 said:


> My belt bag arrived. I took her out for a maiden voyage. It was a perfect day for her to arrive....humid.
> I didn’t  want to wear a jacket but I wanted ‘pockets’.  Morning rounds completed.
> View attachment 4313150



It looks so stylish! Perfect bag for those walks! I may have to add that I have admired your style for some time now


----------



## H’sKisses

Ebano Large Veneta, finalizing our closet at IKEA today!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cool! Exercising in style! I saw your post about a belt bag arriving but didn't know how it looked like. I'm glad it is working out for your needs.


I need to have everything I might need to keep up my walking. Any excuse and I stop.  I’m a fair weather walker.  I’ve been walking with a neighbor and that accountability helps get me out there.


dolali said:


> It looks so stylish! Perfect bag for those walks! I may have to add that I have admired your style for some time now


Thank you!

Charged and ready to load up & head out tomorrow....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Any excuse and I stop



I understand. I have friends whom have to run with their colleagues as it motivates them. I think the key objective is to get moving and whichever gear or companions assist in achieving the objective, go for it. I like to exercise early in the morning, get it over and done with so that I can proceed with other things in the day. Thus, it is quicker for me to go alone. I found I function better after exercise and this is my greatest motivation everyday. It helps set my day right.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

krawford said:


> View attachment 4189789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just transferred everything into my new Croc Zip Around Wallet in Nero. My iPhone X fits perfectly with room to spare. It has a wonderful zipper.  Had this wallet in Ebano and used it for years.


How is your gorgeous croc wallet holding up?  I’m contemplating my first exotic piece and am thinking about the zip around wallet too.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carrying good old Sloane to office today. Stopping by for morning coffee.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Carrying good old Sloane to office today. Stopping by for morning coffee.



Perfect way to start the day. Sloane still looking so good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

China Red double pillow. My favourite red.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> China Red double pillow. My favourite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316522


  
loooking great, my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> loooking great, my friend!


Thank you dear! Other than my wallet that I use daily, I felt I've been neglecting my BVs.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you dear! Other than my wallet that I use daily, I felt I've been neglecting my BVs.


i, too, have my silver pieces and a couple of slgs on daily basis, other than that i'm cheating with Bal a lot 
but it can change the other way around any moment


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i'm cheating with Bal a lot but it can change the other way around any moment



Same here, I've been cheating with LC a lot but time to show BV some [emoji813]️


----------



## gagabag

Arrived yesterday & wearing it tomorrow


----------



## Londonboy

BV croc clutch in action


----------



## diane278

Heading out to a friend’s ranch. Trying to knock some of the ‘newness’ off these boots....


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline Garda.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Heading out to a friend’s ranch.



This is the coolest ranch outfit I've seen. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow Mona Lisa


----------



## diane278

Quetsche nodini. (I have gotten into the habit of carrying it like it’s a clutch....wonder how that happened...)


----------



## monkeyjuju

gagabag said:


> Arrived yesterday & wearing it tomorrow



OMG, these are the most comfortable shoes in the whole universe! I have the exact same as yours and I’m currently on my fourth pair of white ones— I used them every single day of Med school (even on weekends and vacations), so I had to force myself to stop wearing them now that I’m done because I simply forgot that other shoes existed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Pillow Mona Lisa



I like how you are using ML a lot. [emoji171] [emoji106] 



diane278 said:


> Quetsche nodini. (I have gotten into the habit of carrying it like it’s a clutch.



Ah Diane, you do everything with ease. If I owned the regular pillow, I'm not sure I can use it like a clutch since I have too many things within.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Quetsche nodini. (I have gotten into the habit of carrying it like it’s a clutch....wonder how that happened...)
> View attachment 4319357


i often carry my pillow under arm, as if it was a clutch, too, the shape of the Pillow is really 'ok' for that


----------



## Phiomega

My trusted old friend Atlantic Campana is out... I had to do sudden out of town trip - glad that I carry her - she is such an easy, comfortable bag for trips!


----------



## grietje

Still the Tourmaline Garda. Today with wide leg black pants, dark brown sweater, and leopard print scarf.


----------



## diane278

Morning appt at the eye dr.....barolo nodini (they have a Hawaiian theme going throughout the office)


----------



## Bagcoolie

With a cobalt Veneta in the older style. Nothing special. When I took out the pouch in Byzantine and placed it on the Veneta, I saw two saturated colors co-existing in harmony. I just got to snap a photo of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With a cobalt Veneta



Gorgeous saturated colors. I'm sure BV is always special to many of us.


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> With a cobalt Veneta in the older style. Nothing special. When I took out the pouch in Byzantine and placed it on the Veneta, I saw two saturated colors co-existing in harmony. I just got to snap a photo of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320927


That original Veneta style was my first love affair with BV.  There’s something extra special about ‘first loves’........


----------



## grietje

Just wallet and key chain for my post swim bagel and coffee.


----------



## diane278

Out shopping this afternoon with Gainsboro Lido....it’s first excursion in months....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Out shopping this afternoon with Gainsboro Lido....it’s first excursion in months....
> View attachment 4321642



I know where you were shopping!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I know where you were shopping!


But I was a good girl and only ‘looked’.....


----------



## H’sKisses

Baseball in Electrique with karung details. I can’t say how much I [emoji173]️ this.


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball in Electrique with karung details. I can’t say how much I [emoji173]️ this.



WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## dolali

Red China Pillow and Coach Owl Ornament


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dolali said:


> Red China Pillow and Coach Owl Ornament
> View attachment 4322496



I just love seeing China red.


----------



## diane278

Belt bag.....great for hands-free walking....


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium Veneta today - this is one of my favourites


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Denim Cervo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Medium nero convertible this week b


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim Cervo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324404


I want this bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I want this bag...[emoji813]


You NEED it! I think it is my favourite BV (winning MonaLisa campana).
I brought it to show my friend whom was recently introduced to BV by her friend. She bought a large Nero campana, Dark Barolo Bella and various SLGs. After seeing mine, she wants one too.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You NEED it! I think it is my favourite BV (winning MonaLisa campana).
> I brought it to show my friend whom was recently introduced to BV by her friend. She bought a large Nero campana, Dark Barolo Bella and various SLGs. After seeing mine, she wants one too.


What size is your Campana?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> What size is your Campana?


Medium. I recall you acquired a large before, or did I remember wrongly?


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium. I recall you acquired a large before, or did I remember wrongly?


Yup, I have the large Campana and had the large Loop which I sold and still miss although it really was too big. At some point I'd really like to try a medium Campana, if I liked it better I'd sell my large.  The medium cervo Loops are still really hard to find, I rarely see any on the pre-loved market and if I do they're still expensive. 
Am I right that the first year the medium cervo loop came out it was way cheaper? I seem to recall seeing it locally at Holt Renfrew for about $1800 CDN and the SA commenting that ist was very well-priced for BV. Now it's a lot more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="muchstuff, post: 32874364, member] Now it's a lot more.[/QUOTE]

I agree about the large being too big. I had not seen it on my friend yet but as someone whom likes big bags, she also found it a tad too big for her and the medium too small. I actually think the medium will suit your build well. There are times when I find the strap drop short for me, especially I have more things within. I tried crisscrossing the straps but sometimes one of them just likes to keep dropping off the shoulder. 

You are right about the medium cervo loops being elusive and indeed, they are priced high. Hence, I bought mine from the outlet. My SA and I monitored the pricing for a while but it just did not look like it will be further discounted.

I think US pricing was $2050? Not good news if there is a significant price increase. [emoji25]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [QUOTE="muchstuff, post: 32874364, member] Now it's a lot more.



I agree about the large being too big. I had not seen it on my friend yet but as someone whom likes big bags, she also found it a tad too big for her and the medium too small. I actually think the medium will suit your build well. There are times when I find the strap drop short for me, especially I have more things within. I tried crisscrossing the straps but sometimes one of them just likes to keep dropping off the shoulder.

You are right about the medium cervo loops being elusive and indeed, they are priced high. Hence, I bought mine from the outlet. My SA and I monitored the pricing for a while but it just did not look like it will be further discounted.

I think US pricing was $2050? Not good news if there is a significant price increase. [emoji25][/QUOTE]
Sigh, I'll just have to wait and see what shows up on the after market I guess...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sigh, I'll just have to wait and see what shows up on the after market I guess...[/QUOTE]

I guess that goes for me as well...


----------



## whateve

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim Cervo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324404


Is this fairly recent? I think I tried it on at a FP store a few years ago. I really liked it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> Is this fairly recent? I think I tried it on at a FP store a few years ago. I really liked it.


Denim in the medium cervo loop was released in 2017, I think (after a brief search through the threads). If it was a few years ago, you might have tried on the larger version instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> Is this fairly recent? I think I tried it on at a FP store a few years ago. I really liked it.


Not my listing but this is the large.

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...6-11-bottega-veneta-brown-deerskin-cervo-hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> Is this fairly recent?.



I can't do an edit. I'm sorry for the multi messages. This is my medium.


----------



## whateve

frenziedhandbag said:


> Denim in the medium cervo loop was released in 2017, I think (after a brief search through the threads). If it was a few years ago, you might have tried on the larger version instead.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Not my listing but this is the large.
> 
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...6-11-bottega-veneta-brown-deerskin-cervo-hobo





frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't do an edit. I'm sorry for the multi messages. This is my medium.
> View attachment 4325186
> View attachment 4325187


Thanks! I remember being happily surprised that it wasn't too big so I'm wondering if it was the medium. I do remember it was around $3400 so it might have been the large. That large looks huge in the photo. 

One more question, sorry. Does it stick out far from your body? I just got a bag that was authenticated yesterday. It is fairly small in the length but the depth is still about 7 1/2 inches. It looks like it has the same construction as the loop. I was surprised when I got it that the bottom is stiff. It doesn't smush down when I carry it. Quite different from the baseball hobo, which sits flat against my body. I don't remember the denim cervo I tried on sticking out a bunch.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I remember being happily surprised that it wasn't too big so I'm wondering if it was the medium. I do remember it was around $3400 so it might have been the large. That large looks huge in the photo.
> 
> One more question, sorry. Does it stick out far from your body? I just got a bag that was authenticated yesterday. It is fairly small in the length but the depth is still about 7 1/2 inches. It looks like it has the same construction as the loop. I was surprised when I got it that the bottom is stiff. It doesn't smush down when I carry it. Quite different from the baseball hobo, which sits flat against my body. I don't remember the denim cervo I tried on sticking out a bunch.


The Loop is soft and adaptable, even the large didn't feel sticky-outy but it was a huge bag. The medium is a nice size but I would have liked about 3 or 4 more inches of strap drop to make it pretty much perfect for me. If they ever do a size in between with a strap drop similar to the large size it would sell very well IMHO.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> Does it stick out far from your body?.



The pricepoint does indeed sounds like the large which is a popular choice here too.

It doesn't stick out. Even when I do have more items within, it still sits very well under the arm and I can either have my arm resting on it or pushing it slightly behind me. Either way is comfortable. Cervo leather is soft and pliable so the bottom is not stiff. It is as comfortable as the baseball loop but I prefer this instead as it hangs higher on me and offers a slightly dressier look. It might not go over a thick winter coat though, due to the strap drop. I'm using it today. Will take a mod pic to share when I have a chance.


----------



## diane278

Lauren & I are meeting a friend for lunch....


----------



## whateve

My recent purchase.


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> My recent purchase.


Love it!!!!! Would you mind a mod shot? I’d love to see how it looks worn. It’s such a pretty color, I’m so glad someone here got it. I always hope that the BVs I watch and get sold go to good homes [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it!!!!! Would you mind a mod shot? I’d love to see how it looks worn. It’s such a pretty color, I’m so glad someone here got it. I always hope that the BVs I watch and get sold go to good homes [emoji23]


I'll try. I'm terrible at mod shots!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it!!!!! Would you mind a mod shot? I’d love to see how it looks worn. It’s such a pretty color, I’m so glad someone here got it. I always hope that the BVs I watch and get sold go to good homes [emoji23]


Here's a very grainy pic of me with my absinthe if that helps.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Here's a very grainy pic of me with my absinthe if that helps.
> View attachment 4328026



Thanks! It looks even more cavernous than the Bal Day! Is the bottom structured?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Here's a very grainy pic of me with my absinthe if that helps.
> View attachment 4328026


That looks a lot bigger than mine!


----------



## whateve

Here's my attempt at mod shots!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That looks a lot bigger than mine!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It looks even more cavernous than the Bal Day! Is the bottom structured?


No I'm just really small . All bags look like that on me in pics (I guess in real life too). Yes, the bottom is somewhat structured but I don't feel it's sticks out or anything.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That looks a lot bigger than mine!


Now we need your mod shot. I wonder if it came in two sizes? EDIT just saw yours, what a great colour! No, its the same size, I'm 5'2" and under 100 lbs so it just looks bigger on me.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Now we need your mod shot. I wonder if it came in two sizes?


See above ^^!
Mine must be smaller.

ETA: I'm 5'4".


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> See above ^^!
> Mine must be smaller.
> 
> ETA: I'm 5'4".


What's the height and width of yours? I'll go check mine.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> What's the height and width of yours? I'll go check mine.


14 inches tall.
18 inches across at top.
11 inches across at bottom.
8 inches deep.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> 14 inches tall.
> 18 inches across at top.
> 11 inches across at bottom.
> 8 inches deep.


Same size.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Same size.


That's amazing! How tall are you?


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Here's my attempt at mod shots!



Ugh such a beautiful color. Officially adding this to my “one that got away” list!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's amazing! How tall are you?


Just under 5'2" but I'm only about 98 lbs and very small boned so I look like a child playing dress up


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Just under 5'2" but I'm only about 98 lbs and very small boned so I look like a child playing dress up


I look like that with some bags! My daughter is your size.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ugh such a beautiful color. Officially adding this to my “one that got away” list!


What colour was this? The name I mean?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I look like that with some bags! My daughter is your size.


My doctor actually called me "child-sized" when he was determining medication dosage


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> My doctor actually called me "child-sized" when he was determining medication dosage


lol!

In case you didn't realize, when I said my daughter was your size, she is an adult too!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> What colour was this? The name I mean?


Anemone is what I was told.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Anemone is what I was told.


Very pretty!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> What colour was this? The name I mean?



I think it’s Anemone


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I think it’s Anemone


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ugh such a beautiful color. Officially adding this to my “one that got away” list!


I'm glad we weren't bidding against each other!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> I'm glad we weren't bidding against each other!



I know!!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Here's a very grainy pic of me with my absinthe if that helps.
> View attachment 4328026





whateve said:


> Here's my attempt at mod shots!





Ladies, these bags look gorgeous on you! Love both colors.  This bag is definitely going on my wishlist! Does it have an official BV name? Thank you for the mod shots, always so helpful!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Coffee in my usual cafe with Irish green small sling bag. No idea what’s its name but it is rather handy for errands near home


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Here's my attempt at mod shots!


All these years on TPF, I always pictured you as a blonde


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> All these years on TPF, I always pictured you as a blonde


lol! Only in my fantasy life!


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4329379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee in my usual cafe with Irish green small sling bag. No idea what’s its name but it is rather handy for errands near home


It’s called a “Drop Bag”


----------



## sngsk

Had a hard time deciding which bag to pair with my outfit today. Finally settled on the Lagoon cabat.


----------



## whateve

sngsk said:


> Had a hard time deciding which bag to pair with my outfit today. Finally settled on the Lagoon cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330196


I love it! That color is one of my favorites. Your blouse is so pretty, I love the whole outfit.


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Had a hard time deciding which bag to pair with my outfit today. Finally settled on the Lagoon cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330196



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

New Red hobo


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> New Red hobo


This is such a lunar new year color combo ! Nice !


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> Had a hard time deciding which bag to pair with my outfit today. Finally settled on the Lagoon cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330196


Absolutely gorgeous ensemble - really well put together! If I had a lagoon BV bag, I would not know what colors or outfit it will go with. You have definitely given me some great idea by this pairing. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> This is such a lunar new year color combo ! Nice !


Happy New Year!!!!
@sngsk and @frenziedhandbag and everyone else who celebrates!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year!!!!
> @sngsk and @frenziedhandbag and everyone else who celebrates!!!


Thank you dear! Today is the first day of the Lunar New Year. We had started feasting since ytd with reunion dinners and festive goodies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> New Red hobo


[emoji7] New Red is so charming... hmmm, very much like its owner. [emoji173]


----------



## Bagcoolie

With pink panther for the lunar new year


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] New Red is so charming... hmmm, very much like its owner. [emoji173]


----------



## anniebhu

On the way out to visit relatives


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With pink panther for the lunar new year



Always nice to see this bright pop of pink during CNY. [emoji175]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> On the way out to visit relatives


Wow! [emoji7] The strap drop looks so much longer as compared to the regular Iron. Will pop by boutique to check it out. Adore your outfit, very chic!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> On the way out to visit relatives


looking great, both you and your new baby! totally love the whole look!


----------



## diane278

We’re going to visit a friend....and it’s raining, so I’m taking a favorite rainy day bag....


----------



## grietje

I’m casual today.


----------



## H’sKisses

anniebhu said:


> On the way out to visit relatives



Oh wow I didn’t realize how big this bag actually is!!! Nice!


----------



## davidgreams

Bottega Veneta is a pretty interesting company, but somewhat unremarkable shoemakers. They work with decent quality calf and kid but nothing more adventurous or exotic. They usually blake stitch their shoes, although I did see some cement work when I last looked at their range in person (which was over five years ago, so things may have changed since). I've not seen a rapido or goodyear constructed shoe from them, nor any of the distressing and antiquing which is particular to many Italian shoemakers. In my mind Bottega Veneta are good but not brilliant shoemakers, making well constructed dress shoes but lacking that aggressive edge that some parts of the Italian shoe industry tends to display.

The thing is, Bottega Veneta are really more of a bag label and where they stand out is their signature leatherworking tehnique - the intrecciato weave (here's a promo video from Bottega Veneta showing a little of how the weave is done). There has been a growing increase in the popularity of intrecciato shoes that started a couple of years ago with Grenson releasing their woven Conrads (it's probably due as much to Nike making runners like the Free Inneva come to think of it) and this has brought more attention to Bottega Veneta's shoe range. One thing to note is that the nature of working with woven leather makes lasting an intrecciato shoe quite difficult. Many shoemakers choose to back the weave with a reinforcing material to make it easier to last, but Bottega Veneta do not do this as their weave is good enough to hold up on its own. Unsurprisingly, they're the best at working with their signature technique.


----------



## anniebhu

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh wow I didn’t realize how big this bag actually is!!! Nice!



It’s an illusion ....The phone camera was on normal zoom so I think it’s the mirror in the lift.

Size is same as old Brunito but it does feel different, somehow more comfortable and not as squashy


----------



## anniebhu

Still the ciambrino


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Still the ciambrino



Really liking how it looks on you. [emoji106] [emoji7]


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Really liking how it looks on you. [emoji106] [emoji7]



+1


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Peacock hobo


Beautiful bag with just as beautiful scarf! [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monalisa medium campana, it has been a while since I last carried it.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa medium campana, it has been a while since I last carried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332493


right back at you, my dear!! 
perfect Spring look!


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa medium campana, it has been a while since I last carried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332493



But it’s so pretty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa medium campana, it has been a while since I last carried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332493


The campana is one of my favourite bv styles. And in mona lisa it is even more gorgeous! Love the outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> right back at you, my dear!!
> perfect Spring look!



[emoji1] Thank you my dear O! 



LouiseCPH said:


> But it’s so pretty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Yes! When I used it ytd, I am reminded of all the reasons why I purchased it. It is so soft and squishy now. A delight to use. 



sngsk said:


> The campana is one of my favourite bv styles.



Thank you! It was the second style I purchased after trying out the medium Veneta. A special bag to me as it was the first BV bag I purchased from the boutique in Singapore.


----------



## anniebhu

LouiseCPH said:


> But it’s so pretty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




+1


----------



## Bagcoolie

Back to office today after the lunar new year break. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 With off-white medium loop. First outing with this and I must say the size belies its actual capacity. It can hold quite a bit. I think it is a more formal version of the medium Veneta though I still love all my medium Venetas


----------



## whateve

Bagcoolie said:


> Back to office today after the lunar new year break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With off-white medium loop. First outing with this and I must say the size belies its actual capacity. It can hold quite a bit. I think it is a more formal version of the medium Veneta though I still love all my medium Venetas


I love the hardware!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Had a hard time deciding which bag to pair with my outfit today. Finally settled on the Lagoon cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330196



Stunning!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagcoolie said:


> Back to office today after the lunar new year break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With off-white medium loop. First outing with this and I must say the size belies its actual capacity. It can hold quite a bit. I think it is a more formal version of the medium Veneta though I still love all my medium Venetas



Love this color. So classic looking.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Back to office today after the lunar new year break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With off-white medium loop. First outing with this and I must say the size belies its actual capacity. It can hold quite a bit. I think it is a more formal version of the medium Veneta though I still love all my medium Venetas


such a lovely shot, gives a different perspective of the bag, i really like it!!


----------



## ksuromax

the very first one, Elephant hobo


----------



## anniebhu

ksuromax said:


> the very first one, Elephant hobo



I really like your scarves


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> I really like your scarves


thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Billetto for errands and grocery.


----------



## diane278

Quetsche nodini


----------



## Bagcoolie

Lunar new year lunch - metallic Nodini with mandarin oranges inside the paper bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Monalisa Campana.


----------



## monkeyjuju

Emerald (looks like Bottle in the photo) floppy medium Cabat, green Seau sangle and a scarf by a local designer that I never really use, but carry a lot just in case I _ever_ need one. In this case, I felt it would look cute on the photo given that I brought the C on this escapade to my little piece of heaven in the middle of nowhere only to carry wine bottles (which are all gone now).


----------



## grietje

Nero Cabat with Nero Peggy flats


----------



## H’sKisses

Cervo Loop in Brique. I purchased on impulse thinking it might be Barolo since some Barolos I’ve seen on here do have that brick tone to it... BV confirmed it is actually Brique. I do love the style, and the color is pretty, even though I really wanted a wine colored purse.


----------



## anniebhu

Ciambrino softening nicely


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Ciambrino softening nicely


It really looks awesome on you. I like the somewhat longer looking strap drop, as compared to regular Iron.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> It really looks awesome on you. I like the somewhat longer looking strap drop, as compared to regular Iron.


+1!


----------



## LLANeedle

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo Loop in Brique. I purchased on impulse thinking it might be Barolo since some Barolos I’ve seen on here do have that brick tone to it... BV confirmed it is actually Brique. I do love the style, and the color is pretty, even though I really wanted a wine colored purse.
> View attachment 4338523



Is brique a new color........what size is yours?


----------



## H’sKisses

LLANeedle said:


> Is brique a new color........what size is yours?



BV said it’s from FW 2013. I think it’s the Large


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> BV said it’s from FW 2013. I think it’s the Large


how do you find it? does it fit your colour palette?


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> how do you find it? does it fit your colour palette?



I wear a lot of neutrals so it works for me... I was just hoping for a more wine-colored bag. I’m still debating if I love love love it.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wear a lot of neutrals so it works for me... I was just hoping for a more wine-colored bag. I’m still debating if I love love love it.


hope you will take the best decision


----------



## diane278

Sunglasses; a lanyard & a card case.


----------



## Phiomega

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo Loop in Brique. I purchased on impulse thinking it might be Barolo since some Barolos I’ve seen on here do have that brick tone to it... BV confirmed it is actually Brique. I do love the style, and the color is pretty, even though I really wanted a wine colored purse.



This is a nice earthy color! Never seen it before... [emoji1303]


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Lunar new year lunch - metallic Nodini with mandarin oranges inside the paper bag



Very appropriate - metallic looks very nice against the red paper bag!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Monalisa Campana.


. 

I love how you style the color combination - the yellow makes Monalisa pops!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> the yellow makes Monalisa pops!



Thank you Phi! I'm learning from @ksuromax the colorblock genius! 

So often been told that I have too yellow a skintone to wear yellow but I think it's becos I had not found the right yellow. Mustard yellow does not work for me, no matter how much I find it interesting. Vibrant yellow works much better. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta


----------



## Phiomega

My Valentine bag!


----------



## anniebhu

Phiomega said:


> My Valentine bag!
> View attachment 4341278




Happy Valentines!


----------



## berta

Thought I could never love again. I miss my Campana. But then I found my large loop. Was afraid of the large chain so I stayed away but this metallic bronze...I pack her everyday. Do wish they would revive the large Campana.


----------



## diane278

What’s more appropriate for a dental appointment than a Nero Nodini?
(and a wrinkled sweater to add some wrinkled polish )


----------



## ksuromax

berta said:


> Thought I could never love again. I miss my Campana. But then I found my large loop. Was afraid of the large chain so I stayed away but this metallic bronze...I pack her everyday. Do wish they would revive the large Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341479


look at this sheen!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

berta said:


> Thought I could never love again. I miss my Campana. But then I found my large loop. Was afraid of the large chain so I stayed away but this metallic bronze...I pack her everyday. Do wish they would revive the large Campana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341479



So beautiful, and looks so soft!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My Valentine bag!
> View attachment 4341278


Happy Valintine's!! such a perfect bag for the occasion!


----------



## anniebhu

New steel small loop for casual Friday


----------



## gagabag

monkeyjuju said:


> OMG, these are the most comfortable shoes in the whole universe! I have the exact same as yours and I’m currently on my fourth pair of white ones— I used them every single day of Med school (even on weekends and vacations), so I had to force myself to stop wearing them now that I’m done because I simply forgot that other shoes existed.



Thanks! Yes, they are indeed comfy! I’m glad I didn’t sized up as they get loose after a few wears


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> New steel small loop for casual Friday


You have a very beautiful collection of bags. Love seeing them on you. [emoji4]


----------



## anniebhu

frenziedhandbag said:


> You have a very beautiful collection of bags. Love seeing them on you. [emoji4]



Thanks!


----------



## anniebhu

Nero Campana at the equestrian


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Nero Campana at the equestrian



You are looking so elegant!!!! I love the black against the dark hunter green dress... gorgeous!


----------



## anniebhu

Phiomega said:


> You are looking so elegant!!!! I love the black against the dark hunter green dress... gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> Nero Campana at the equestrian


so elegant and tasteful!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Nodini


----------



## Buckeyemommy

WOC for church.


----------



## Phiomega

Moss is out for church and my short travel. Had a khaki green shirt today and she perfectly matched my shirt...


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4344519
> 
> Moss is out for church and my short travel. Had a khaki green shirt today and she perfectly matched my shirt...



That’s pretty!!! I’ve wanted to add a nice green to my BV group, and I’ve had this strange obsession with the Billiard Cervo Hobo (that purple interior!!!). This may also go on the list of possible greens!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> What’s more appropriate for a dental appointment than a Nero Nodini?
> (and a wrinkled sweater to add some wrinkled polish )
> View attachment 4341589


You always look really youthful and cute!


----------



## septembersiren

southernbelle43 said:


> You always look really youthful and cute!



Looking slim


----------



## V0N1B2

Walked out to the middle of the lake this afternoon with my F/W 2011 Stone Karung Tote.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Walked out to the middle of the lake this afternoon with my F/W 2011 Stone Karung Tote.
> View attachment 4344853


Excellent Whistler wear.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Walked out to the middle of the lake this afternoon with my F/W 2011 Stone Karung Tote.
> View attachment 4344853



Fabulous!!!


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> Walked out to the middle of the lake this afternoon with my F/W 2011 Stone Karung Tote.



Looking cute and fabulous at the same time!


----------



## diane278

I think this has become a habit:


----------



## sngsk

Garda in Glycine aka Miss Wisteria [emoji2]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I think this has become a habit:
> View attachment 4345707


a very tasteful habit, i must say


----------



## Bagcoolie

LE Olimpia today.


----------



## Pessie

New to me   First bag for 2019 and first Cabat!


----------



## diane278

Pessie said:


> New to me   First bag for 2019 and first Cabat!
> 
> View attachment 4347135
> View attachment 4347136


Moon, right? It’s beautiful! Mod shots would be great, if you don’t mind.....


----------



## Pessie

diane278 said:


> Moon, right? It’s beautiful! Mod shots would be great, if you don’t mind.....


Yes, I believe it is Moon.  Thank you, I can’t stop looking at it!  
It’s raining and dark here today I’ll try and take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> New to me   First bag for 2019 and first Cabat!
> 
> View attachment 4347135
> View attachment 4347136


oh! my! god!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> oh! my! god!


  It’s so SHINY!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Pessie said:


> New to me   First bag for 2019 and first Cabat!
> 
> View attachment 4347135
> View attachment 4347136



This is definitely on the top of my want list!!!


----------



## Pessie

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This is definitely on the top of my want list!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> It’s so SHINY!!


it's absolutely freaking stunning!!!  
major congrats!!


----------



## diane278

I’m taking the cervo loop out for its maiden voyage.  Even though the bag is not gray, I think it blends really well with this gray sweater. I put a small towel in the bottom of it and then weighed it down with a couple of cans of food and hung it on the doorknob overnight. I want to loosen the strap drop as much as possible. Even though it works ok the way it is, the looser it is, the better for me.


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> it's absolutely freaking stunning!!!
> major congrats!!


Thank you very much 



diane278 said:


> I’m taking the cervo loop out for its maiden voyage.  Even though the bag is not gray, I think it blends really well with this gray sweater. I put a small towel in the bottom of it and then weighed it down with a couple of cans of food and hung it on the doorknob overnight. I want to loosen the strap drop as much as possible. Even though it works ok the way it is, the looser it is, the better for me.
> View attachment 4347489
> View attachment 4347490


It’s lovely with your outfit


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Pessie said:


> New to me   First bag for 2019 and first Cabat!
> 
> View attachment 4347135
> View attachment 4347136



Great way to start the year!  [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> You always look really youthful and cute!



Can't agree more!



diane278 said:


> Even though it works ok the way it is,



Oh, what did I miss? The bag looks great on you Diane. Happy for you that it is working all right for you.


----------



## gagabag

This chartreusse medium veneta from 2014


----------



## anniebhu

diane278 said:


> I’m taking the cervo loop out for its maiden voyage.  Even though the bag is not gray, I think it blends really well with this gray sweater. I put a small towel in the bottom of it and then weighed it down with a couple of cans of food and hung it on the doorknob overnight. I want to loosen the strap drop as much as possible. Even though it works ok the way it is, the looser it is, the better for me.
> View attachment 4347489
> View attachment 4347490



Very very nice! Relaxed and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> I’m taking the cervo loop out for its maiden voyage.  Even though the bag is not gray, I think it blends really well with this gray sweater. I put a small towel in the bottom of it and then weighed it down with a couple of cans of food and hung it on the doorknob overnight. I want to loosen the strap drop as much as possible. Even though it works ok the way it is, the looser it is, the better for me.
> View attachment 4347489
> View attachment 4347490


Diane- I love the two color combo and I hope the strap will loosen soon. This bag looks really fabulous on you plus the leather is so chewy. If you fold it in three parts, you will have a small pillow that you can hug


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio medium convertible.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio medium convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348983


Be still my heart. That bag takes my breath away.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

southernbelle43 said:


> Be still my heart. That bag takes my breath away.



Thanks!  Its a lot of vesuvio, but I love color. [emoji846]


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks!  Its a lot of vesuvio, but I love color. [emoji846]


I haven’t seen any bag recently that made me jealous....but now I am.


----------



## Pessie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio medium convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348983


My goodness that’s a fabulous colour 

Been out for the first time with my Cabat, I love it


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> My goodness that’s a fabulous colour
> 
> Been out for the first time with my Cabat, I love it
> View attachment 4349542


Love it to the Moon and back! (pun intended )


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Love it to the Moon and back! (pun intended )



What she said. [emoji173]️. This is my HG bag.


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Love it to the Moon and back! (pun intended )


Hehe  


Buckeyemommy said:


> What she said. [emoji173]️. This is my HG bag.


Is it? Aw, I hope you find one   I think the bag you have in your avatar is fabulous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Same Olimpia -4 days in a row. Quite unusual as I like to rotate my bags almost every day. I am happy I can find outfits that will not clash with this patterned Olympia. Black, forest green, cobalt followed by khaki today.


----------



## gagabag

These comfy shoes!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’m taking the cervo loop out for its maiden voyage.  Even though the bag is not gray, I think it blends really well with this gray sweater. I put a small towel in the bottom of it and then weighed it down with a couple of cans of food and hung it on the doorknob overnight. I want to loosen the strap drop as much as possible. Even though it works ok the way it is, the looser it is, the better for me.
> View attachment 4347489
> View attachment 4347490


It looks great with that outfit. I really like that bag.  I know you are unsure about it still.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks great with that outfit. I really like that bag.  I know you are unsure about it still.  I hope it works out for you.


It’s been officially adopted!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> It’s been officially adopted!


It’s very gorgeous and unique, enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It’s been officially adopted!


Yea, it is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Thanks to the sweetest TPF member ever, I am now the proud owner of this magnificent barolo loop. I really never thought I would be able to get my hands on this color.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still vesuvio convertible with knot bracelets and tera cota espadrilles. Helping hubby pick out new jeans. Obviously I wasn’t concerned with coordinating today [emoji6]


----------



## grietje

Gold Iron for quick train trip to celebrate my sister’s birthday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> magnificent barolo loop



Magnificent indeed! That thick supple leather is just gorgeous! 




Buckeyemommy said:


> Still vesuvio convertible with knot bracelets and tera cota espadrilles.]



Still coordinated somehow, warm shades of reddish-orange. Lovely! 




grietje said:


> Gold Iron.



BV metallics are the best. Wishing you fun times with your sister.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Out and about on a Sunday morning with this small bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagcoolie said:


> Out and about on a Sunday morning with this small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351220


So cute!


----------



## dolali

Quetsche Cervo Hobo squeezed in the passenger seat on our way to dinner with friends.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Quetsche Cervo Hobo squeezed in the passenger seat on our way to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351280


Bag twins! I need to get mine out too.


----------



## Bagcoolie

southernbelle43 said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks to the sweetest TPF member ever, I am now the proud owner of this magnificent barolo loop. I really never thought I would be able to get my hands on this color.
> View attachment 4350994


gorgeous score! congrats, bag-twin!! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Still vesuvio convertible with knot bracelets and tera cota espadrilles. Helping hubby pick out new jeans. Obviously I wasn’t concerned with coordinating today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350995
> View attachment 4350996


as long as you wear all BV you are well coordinated!   


grietje said:


> View attachment 4350997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Iron for quick train trip to celebrate my sister’s birthday.


great bag for such a lovely occasion! Have fun!  


Bagcoolie said:


> Out and about on a Sunday morning with this small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351220


very cute!  


dolali said:


> Quetsche Cervo Hobo squeezed in the passenger seat on our way to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351280


just


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Little more coordinated today for church.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Little more coordinated today for church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351658


tres chic!!


----------



## southernbelle43

dolali said:


> Quetsche Cervo Hobo squeezed in the passenger seat on our way to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351280


Woild someone please tell me how to pronounce “Quetsche.”


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Woild someone please tell me how to pronounce “Quetsche.”


Ask @V0N1B2 , she knows...it's about four syllables long


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Woild someone please tell me how to pronounce “Quetsche.”


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


>



Thank you, lol I still cannot pronounce it!  I am hopeless.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you, lol I still cannot pronounce it!  I am hopeless.


It could be easier ...in English it's damson, like the plum. Let's go with that.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Ask @V0N1B2 , she knows...it's about four syllables long


 What a word.  Especially for a Southerner, lol.  You would think it would be easy because we make four or more syllables out of every word, hee, hee, hee.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> What a word.  Especially for a Southerner, lol.  You would think it would be easy because we make four or more syllables out of every word, hee, hee, hee.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Still vesuvio convertible with knot bracelets and tera cota espadrilles. Helping hubby pick out new jeans. Obviously I wasn’t concerned with coordinating today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350995
> View attachment 4350996


When anyone sees that bag, they will be totally unable to notice another thing at all.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It could be easier ...in English it's damson, like the plum. Let's go with that.


Oh I like your style!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Opera Roma waiting patiently with me to board my flight to warmer temps.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Opera Roma waiting patiently with me to board my flight to warmer temps.
> 
> View attachment 4352181


And a most sophisticated traveler you are my dear! Plus your pedicure looks great as well. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ramai

V0N1B2 said:


> Opera Roma waiting patiently with me to board my flight to warmer temps.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4352181


What's the wear and tear like on the Roma bag?


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> Opera Roma waiting patiently with me to board my flight to warmer temps.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4352181


The Roma looks gorgeous in Opera! [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Little more coordinated today for church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351658


Love the colours!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Tourmaline Sloane yesterday and today


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Tourmaline Sloane yesterday and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353876


gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> tourmaline



Beautiful! I wish I had an iron in this!


----------



## cosima

Small Roma today


----------



## grietje

Rainy and grey in Sacramento so the Sergeant baseball hobo.


----------



## diane278

NLG nodini


----------



## Stacey D

cosima said:


> View attachment 4354034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Roma today


Lovely bag.


----------



## dolali

At a meeting earlier today with  Quetsche Cervo Hobo and Argento knot ring. Looking at the picture makes me realize that I *need *to get a  BV lanyard 

Off to look for the perfect one


----------



## sngsk

PO cabat. My first & favourite cabat to-date. [emoji173]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> PO cabat. My first & favourite cabat to-date. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354681



Beautiful. Goes well with your bracelet.


----------



## DutchGirl007

My cutie patootie from 2011


----------



## 24601

Noce Roma


----------



## pureplatinum

Campana (and a flash of pink iPad case)


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> At a meeting earlier today with  Quetsche Cervo Hobo and Argento knot ring. Looking at the picture makes me realize that I *need *to get a BV lanyard
> 
> Off to look for the perfect one
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354592


ring twin  
this colour is so unique!!! every picture shows different shade!


----------



## ksuromax

OMG, drool fest!!!    
so many beauties!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sloane and Denim espadrilles today


----------



## Phiomega

Hello! Have not been here for some time... I was inspired to take my first BV baby out - the Ebano Olympia.... the leather patina has developed nicely!


----------



## Pessie

I’m cabbating again - with my usual cargo of dog biccies and library books


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful! I wish I had an iron in this!



I think your wish could come true...
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...0008277&af_ad_id=10008277&is_retargeting=true


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I think your wish could come true...
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...0008277&af_ad_id=10008277&is_retargeting=true


Thank you G! [emoji7] Looks like Atlantic but just as gorgeous. Decisions... I'm also considering the Iron in Cervo. [emoji848]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you G! [emoji7] Looks like Atlantic but just as gorgeous. Decisions... I'm also considering the Iron in Cervo. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356817



This is beautiful. The color is just so versatile. And I think you do have history of using small bags well [emoji4]....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> This is beautiful. The color is just so versatile. And I think you do have history of using small bags well [emoji4]....


@bagcoolie just gone one and she is enabling me to get it as she knows I like the Iron style and cervo leather. Plus the two rings at the side enables me to use a longer strap with it. The wider strap of this cervo version is also more comfortable than the regular nappa version. I do like small bags but carrying this large New Steel beauty today. [emoji171] Same bag and yet looks different each time.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> @bagcoolie just gone one and she is enabling me to get it as she knows I like the Iron style and cervo leather. Plus the two rings at the side enables me to use a longer strap with it. The wider strap of this cervo version is also more comfortable than the regular nappa version. I do like small bags but carrying this large New Steel beauty today. [emoji171] Same bag and yet looks different each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357079
> View attachment 4357080


last shot made me crave for a cup of latte


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Peltro Cabat and Denim espadrilles


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Medium Peltro Cabat and Denim espadrilles


Bag twin! Love the blue/silver theme. Coincidentally, i've gone with the same [emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Bag twin! Love the blue/silver theme. Coincidentally, i've gone with the same [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357392


awesome look!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Bag twin! Love the blue/silver theme. Coincidentally, i've gone with the same [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357392



I love the mini!


----------



## H’sKisses

“Greg” joining me at a Dr.’s appointment today


----------



## southernbelle43

Still using this incredibly beautiful barolo loop.  It took me a couple of days to accept that this bag is huge and I just have to embrace it and “go with it.”   I am completely comfortable with it now and don’t want to carry my other bags.
Let’s hear it for big bags!!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Still using this incredibly beautiful barolo loop.  It took me a couple of days to accept that this bag is huge and I just have to embrace it and “go with it.”   I am completely comfortable with it now and don’t want to carry my other bags.
> Let’s hear it for big bags!!!
> View attachment 4357678


I sold mine because of the size and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I sold mine because of the size and have regretted it ever since.


I can understand why you did that.  It took me several months to make an offer on this bag because of its size.  But when I saw how it looked on different sized people in various posts, I decided to take the plunge. Then when it arrived I again thought.... whoa, this thing is big.  

But it is comfortable to carry and easy to access things from inside plus the incredible leather wears like iron.   And not being one who cares what anyone else thinks, I decided to use it.
I once had a guy in church tell me that I carried the "loudest" handbags, lol.  Now I love it. Maybe you can find another one to buy.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Bag twin! Love the blue/silver theme. Coincidentally, i've gone with the same [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357392


Wow, you look fantastic.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I can understand why you did that.  It took me several months to make an offer on this bag because of its size.  But when I saw how it looked on different sized people in various posts, I decided to take the plunge. Then when it arrived I again thought.... whoa, this thing is big.
> 
> But it is comfortable to carry and easy to access things from inside plus the incredible leather wears like iron.   And not being one who cares what anyone else thinks, I decided to use it.
> I once had a guy in church tell me that I carried the "loudest" handbags, lol.  Now I love it. Maybe you can find another one to buy.


I've been tempted but at 5'2" and just under 100 lbs it really looks big on me. But I bet I end up with another one. I like the newer smaller size but the strap drop is a bit short. Plus there's vey few on the secondary market as yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've been tempted but at 5'2" and just under 100 lbs it really looks big on me. But I bet I end up with another one. I like the newer smaller size but the strap drop is a bit short. Plus there's vey few on the secondary market as yet.


Yes that bag would be really large for you.  I am 5'5 ¾" and weigh 158, so I can handle one this size.  I like the new medium ones, especially the ones with the contrast stitching.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes that bag would be really large for you.  I am 5'5 ¾" and weigh 158, so I can handle one this size.  I like the new medium ones, especially the ones with the contrast stitching.


While I like the contrast stitching I prefer the plain ones, especially the new steel


----------



## Rumbabird

Headed out with my new-to-me ball hobo.  Also a pic of what fits inside (with room to spare).   Very comfortable to carry and despite it being an open bag (which I normally shy away from) the contents seem very secure with the four deep pockets and large center zip compartment.  Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Headed out with my new-to-me ball hobo.  Also a pic of what fits inside (with room to spare).   Very comfortable to carry and despite it being an open bag (which I normally shy away from) the contents seem very secure with the four deep pockets and large center zip compartment.  Very happy with this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357752
> View attachment 4357753
> View attachment 4357754


Looks great!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> While I like the contrast stitching I prefer the plain ones, especially the new steel


+1 on the steel


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rumbabird said:


> Headed out with my new-to-me ball hobo.  Also a pic of what fits inside (with room to spare).   Very comfortable to carry and despite it being an open bag (which I normally shy away from) the contents seem very secure with the four deep pockets and large center zip compartment.  Very happy with this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357752
> View attachment 4357753
> View attachment 4357754



Great bag! And beautiful scarf [emoji7]


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> Looks great!


TY .    I'm on the lookout for the bi-color one you have your eyes on.


----------



## Rumbabird

LouiseCPH said:


> Great bag! And beautiful scarf [emoji7]


Thanks so much Louise


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> TY .    I'm on the lookout for the bi-color one you have your eyes on.


Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Thanks



I love the original ball bag
The 4 pockets make it so convenient for keys cell phone etc
I love that the bag zippers 
Comfortable on your shoulder
Great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Many thanks to the lovely tPFer who passed this totally funky BV on to me...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks to the lovely tPFer who passed this totally funky BV on to me...
> View attachment 4358200



Mod shot?!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks to the lovely tPFer who passed this totally funky BV on to me...
> View attachment 4358200


great looking one, enjoy, Much!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Mod shot?!


Tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> great looking one, enjoy, Much!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Afternoon tea with espresso cervo loafers and denim cervo bag


----------



## sngsk

Rumbabird said:


> Headed out with my new-to-me ball hobo.  Also a pic of what fits inside (with room to spare).   Very comfortable to carry and despite it being an open bag (which I normally shy away from) the contents seem very secure with the four deep pockets and large center zip compartment.  Very happy with this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357752
> View attachment 4357753
> View attachment 4357754


I love BV's older styles. And beautiful scarf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monochromatic today.


----------



## sngsk

Ottone sloane- for a sunny weekend [emoji41]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Mod shot?!


Not great pics but here you are...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Not great pics but here you are...
> View attachment 4359544
> View attachment 4359545



That’s bigger than I thought! And it looks comfortable, too!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That’s bigger than I thought! And it looks comfortable, too!


I'm debating the size a little. It may be just a bit too big for me...but it's such a great bag. Conflicted. I wish I was even three inches taller...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That’s bigger than I thought! And it looks comfortable, too!


Keep in mind everything looks big on me. I'll take a mod shot with one of my daughters next time they're home, they're of a more average height/size than me.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not great pics but here you are...
> View attachment 4359544
> View attachment 4359545


Fabulous!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I'm debating the size a little. It may be just a bit too big for me...but it's such a great bag. Conflicted. I wish I was even three inches taller...


I don't think it looks too big for you.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I don't think it looks too big for you.


Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monochromatic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359431





sngsk said:


> Ottone sloane- for a sunny weekend [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359518



Really lovely weekend look ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monochromatic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359431


perfect picture of "less is more"


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not great pics but here you are...
> View attachment 4359544
> View attachment 4359545


i agree with @whateve 
it looks good on you


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Ottone sloane- for a sunny weekend [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359518


such a cool, breezy look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateve said:


> I don't think it looks too big for you.


+1
@muchstuff I think the proportion is fine. I'm the reverse. I'm of a big frame and tall so every small bag looks teeny weeny on me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> perfect picture of "less is more"





Phiomega said:


> Really lovely weekend look ladies!


Thank you ladies, you are too sweet! [emoji253] [emoji175]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i agree with @whateve
> it looks good on you


Thanks my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1
> @muchstuff I think the proportion is fine. I'm the reverse. I'm of a big frame and tall so every small bag looks teeny weeny on me.


We're never quite happy with what we have are we?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> We're never quite happy with what we have are we?


I've come to terms with it. If I like it enough not to let it bother me, I'll use it regardless of what people say. If I keep feeling uncertain about something, then I'll choose to rehome it or not get it in the first place.


----------



## ksuromax

still the same - Medium Peltro  (and Fume sneakers)


----------



## KassieBeckham

stormy said:


> My Ferro Sloane.  I never want to put it down!


 Ferro sloane always


----------



## diane278

Cement / new steel cervo loop. Just a couple of quick errands.  (Haven’t taken out the espadrilles yet.....)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Cement / new steel cervo loop. Just a couple of quick errands.  (Haven’t taken out the espadrilles yet.....)
> View attachment 4361388
> View attachment 4361389


I do like that bag!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Cement / new steel cervo loop. Just a couple of quick errands.  (Haven’t taken out the espadrilles yet.....)
> View attachment 4361388
> View attachment 4361389



Beautiful!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Cement / new steel cervo loop. Just a couple of quick errands.  (Haven’t taken out the espadrilles yet.....)
> View attachment 4361388
> View attachment 4361389


Very casual chic. Love the colour combi!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> still the same - Medium Peltro [emoji813] (and Fume sneakers)


Chic as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Cement / new steel cervo loop.



I love it on you and the strap drop looks perfect. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still enjoying New Steel large Veneta.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Picked up this beautiful medium Cervo in Dark Barolo today.  I’m sooo stoked!!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still enjoying New Steel large Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361975


New Steel is such a beautiful neutral. [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> New Steel is such a beautiful neutral. [emoji173]


I agree. It goes with anything and everything. [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still enjoying New Steel large Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361975


awesome bag!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4362046
> View attachment 4362008
> 
> 
> Picked up this beautiful medium Cervo in Dark Barolo today.  I’m sooo stoked!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> awesome bag!


Thank you! It really is!


----------



## H’sKisses

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4362046
> View attachment 4362008
> 
> 
> Picked up this beautiful medium Cervo in Dark Barolo today.  I’m sooo stoked!!



Great color!


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline Garda. Gosh, this bag looks sharp in this color!


----------



## sngsk

Ferro Roma. My very first BV - 11 years old and still loving it. [emoji173]


----------



## muchstuff

Loving this bag...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> Loving this bag...
> View attachment 4363127



Omg! I've only seen pics of this bag on Google and always loved it!! What's it called?  Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Earlier today.....in a gift store....a momentary glimpse of sun on a very rainy day.....I liked how the stone heart matched my bag.....


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg! I've only seen pics of this bag on Google and always loved it!! What's it called?  Thank you!


It's from the 2012 multicolour washed cervo collection (men's). Also answers to Dakar and/or Informale but according to the very knowledgeable tPFer I acquired it from, the multicolour washed cervo  crossbody is the name.


----------



## anniebhu

Brunito iron


----------



## ksuromax

still Cabat... once i start using it (any Cabat) it's so hard to switch!!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> still Cabat... once i start using it (any Cabat) it's so hard to switch!!



I like this photo sooooo much!  It’s really rainy and grey and windy and cold in Sacramento and your photo of your outfit and bag tells me there is sun _somewhere!_


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I like this photo sooooo much!  It’s really rainy and grey and windy and cold in Sacramento and your photo of your outfit and bag tells me there is sun _somewhere!_


yes!  it's all here!


----------



## Rumbabird

Coin purse and cosmetic case.  Using the cosmetic case as a clutch.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I like this photo sooooo much!  It’s really rainy and grey and windy and cold in Sacramento and your photo of your outfit and bag tells me there is sun _somewhere!_





ksuromax said:


> yes!  it's all here!


We had some sun today in Central California, in between rain storms.

My daughter works in Sacramento. She loves rain. I should ask her if she is happy now.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I like this photo sooooo much!  It’s really rainy and grey and windy and cold in Sacramento and your photo of your outfit and bag tells me there is sun _somewhere!_


It's snowing again here today...


----------



## Phiomega

Past two days have been tough work days and I need a bag that give me comfort...


Here she is sitting next to me when I decided to have a 15’ coffee break just to recharge.

She is “soooo fluffy I’m gonna die!” 
(Use the voice of Agnes from Despicable Me the movie [emoji16] )


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Past two days have been tough work days and I need a bag that give me comfort...
> View attachment 4364267
> 
> Here she is sitting next to me when I decided to have a 15’ coffee break just to recharge.
> 
> She is “soooo fluffy I’m gonna die!”
> (Use the voice of Agnes from Despicable Me the movie [emoji16] )


SUCH a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> Past two days have been tough work days and I need a bag that give me comfort...
> View attachment 4364267
> 
> Here she is sitting next to me when I decided to have a 15’ coffee break just to recharge.
> 
> She is “soooo fluffy I’m gonna die!”
> (Use the voice of Agnes from Despicable Me the movie [emoji16] )


Phio- I wish you a smooth-sailing day ahead ! I actually wanted to be your bag twin today but didn’t have time to change into that thus still with my Ebano medium Garda. And also at coffee to prep for the day ahead


----------



## Kharris332003

Phiomega said:


> Past two days have been tough work days and I need a bag that give me comfort...
> View attachment 4364267
> 
> Here she is sitting next to me when I decided to have a 15’ coffee break just to recharge.
> 
> She is “soooo fluffy I’m gonna die!”
> (Use the voice of Agnes from Despicable Me the movie [emoji16] )


Wishing you a better day tomorrow.


----------



## pursefanatic168

My work bag of the week


----------



## whateve

pursefanatic168 said:


> My work bag of the week


Gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> SUCH a gorgeous bag!





Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4364306
> 
> Phio- I wish you a smooth-sailing day ahead ! I actually wanted to be your bag twin today but didn’t have time to change into that thus still with my Ebano medium Garda. And also at coffee to prep for the day ahead



Thank you @muchstuff and @Bagcoolie! 

@Bagcoolie - Ebano Garda sounded like a great choice that is indeed hard to get out of, and it went well with coffee tone [emoji6]

Wishing you a great day ahead BVettes!


----------



## pursefanatic168

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! What color is this?



Thank you! Not quite sure the official color name as I bought it from a fellow tPfer. It was advertised as metallic dark gold.


----------



## muchstuff

pursefanatic168 said:


> Thank you! Not quite sure the official color name as I bought it from a fellow tPfer. It was advertised as metallic dark gold.





whateve said:


> Gorgeous! What color is this?


It came in three colours that I know of, bronze, espresso and gunmetal. I have the espresso, beautiful bags! 2014 I think.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I need a bag that give me comfort.



You chose the right bag, Phio. It offers comfort whenever you hug it. Hope the rest of the week is smooth sailing for you. [emoji171] 




Bagcoolie said:


> Ebano medium Garda.



Classic color in a workhorse style. [emoji106] I am curious. If you can only choose one bag as a workbag, which will you choose? I thought your answer will be interesting as you do have a varied collection and had tried on many styles. 




pursefanatic168 said:


> My work bag:



The color of molten gold. So gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Classic color in a workhorse style. [emoji106] I am curious. If you can only choose one bag as a workbag, which will you choose? I thought your answer will be interesting as you do have a varied collection and had tried on many styles.

I will not be able to decide - haha - dilemma of a Libran! Many styles work for me - Veneta, the Cervo one that Phio carries today and the Olimpia are my favorites for office.


----------



## grietje

Oro Scuro (I think) Montebello for my train ride to Reno.  My dad and I wanted to see the snow and there’s a ton of it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Many styles work for me.



Which meant more choices and that's great!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Apologies for not being able to take photos from a better angle . Am with medium cabat in ebano today.


----------



## Phiomega

Technically this was two days ago as there was a public holiday and I was out shopping with family...


Keeping things monochromatic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> medium cabat in ebano.



First time seeing a cabat carried on the shoulder. [emoji7] 



Phiomega said:


> Keeping things monochromatic!



Such a nice laid back outfit but still looking so chic! [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> First time seeing a cabat carried on the shoulder. [emoji7]


i often do
just taking a mod shot is not convenient, hence i hold it in my hand, after that i usually lift it up and throw on the shoulder


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Technically this was two days ago as there was a public holiday and I was out shopping with family...
> View attachment 4366725
> 
> Keeping things monochromatic!


lovely look  
i missed my Loops and pulled out one today, not going out, hence no mod shots, but i switched and she is ready to go!


----------



## pureplatinum

A rather stuffed Campana with its sides pulled out..


----------



## diane278

Nero Nodini.....I’m falling in love with them again....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nero Nodini.....I’m falling in love with them again....
> View attachment 4367468


 Every time one carries a different bag, it instantly becomes the favorite, lol.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Just came back to my apartment after coffee in my neighbourhood with an old friend and my BV pouch. Super sunny Sunday


----------



## diane278

Cervo loop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Just came back



Love this pic. Tres chic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Cervo loop]



I'm going to be biased and say that of all the gray bags in your collection... they are all gorgeous but this cervo is my favourite.


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo day


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Barolo day


Oh yes, for me too!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm going to be biased and say that of all the gray bags in your collection... they are all gorgeous but this cervo is my favourite.


I agree!  The cervo loop has not even seen the inside of my closet...not that there’s any room in there for it.  It just hangs around, waiting for its next excursion....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I agree!  The cervo loop has not even seen the inside of my closet...not that there’s any room in there for it.  It just hangs around, waiting for its next excursion....


Being out in the wild says a lot... that's what my smug New Steel Veneta thinks. She had been lounging on the sofa and going out all the time recently. Unknown to her, I'm thinking of letting Denim Cervo into the wild. [emoji6]


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I agree!  The cervo loop has not even seen the inside of my closet...not that there’s any room in there for it.  It just hangs around, waiting for its next excursion....


Well it goes with just about everything, so how can you put it away, lol.


----------



## Nibb

New to me mini Veneta in Arctic. Thanks to mod shots from the other forum member I just had to have a mini. Her she is holding an iPhone 6 Plus, lipstick, one pair of eyeglasses, cash and cards. And yes that is a dog toy in the lower right corner.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> New to me mini Veneta in Arctic. Thanks to mod shots from the other forum member I just had to have a mini. Her she is holding an iPhone 6 Plus, lipstick, one pair of eyeglasses, cash and cards. And yes that is a dog toy in the lower right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369294


Great colour, I've seen a few pretty ones lately!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Great colour, I've seen a few pretty ones lately!


Thank you, it’s a fun little bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> New to me mini Veneta in Arctic]



This is so adorable! Very interesting color too


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> New to me mini Veneta in Arctic. Thanks to mod shots from the other forum member I just had to have a mini. Her she is holding an iPhone 6 Plus, lipstick, one pair of eyeglasses, cash and cards. And yes that is a dog toy in the lower right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369294


very cute!


----------



## H’sKisses

Copper hobo stuffed with my work laptop... hanging out with me while waiting for my annual allergy appointment. Spring is near and my nose feels it!  

Also has my possibly-Argento lanyard holding my keys. I don’t know why it’s taken me this long to get one!!!


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is so adorable! Very interesting color too


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

Monalisa large veneta from 2015


----------



## tenKrat

Large Veneta in Dahlia


----------



## diane278

Traveling “BV light” today.....antique silver card case, Argento Ayers lanyard...and my favorite sunglasses....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Traveling “BV light” today.....antique silver card case, Argento Ayers lanyard...and my favorite sunglasses....
> View attachment 4372003


Wow, lady. When you say you have learned to travel LIGHT you really mean it. I am not sure I could do that.  I am learning to "clutch."  One step at a time I suppose, lol


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, lady. When you say you have learned to travel LIGHT you really mean it. I am not sure I could do that.  I am learning to "clutch."  One step at a time I suppose, lol


On days I wear a lightweight jacket, I just stick my card case, phone, etc into the pockets.  In hot weather, I can’t make that work.  Plus, it only works for quick errand runs.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> On days I wear a lightweight jacket, I just stick my card case, phone, etc into the pockets.  In hot weather, I can’t make that work.  Plus, it only works for quick errand runs.


Well you inspire me.  I never even considered a clutch until I saw your postings and now I have a Lauren in the mail!  Plus I bought one in another brand that i am carrying today.  I think I actually can do this, lol.  But the fear is I will not go back to my big bags and boy do I have a bunch of those.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Well you inspire me.  I never even considered a clutch until I saw your postings and now I have a Lauren in the mail!  Plus I bought one in another brand that i am carrying today.  I think I actually can do this, lol.  But the fear is I will not go back to my big bags and boy do I have a bunch of those.


I think larger bags serve their own purpose.  When traveling, I tuck a clutch into a larger bag so I have all possibilities covered.  Being retired gives me a lot of options when it comes to getting things done.  When I was working, I needed a larger bag nearly every day.  I think it mostly depends on the day’s activities....although I’ve been carrying my new cervo loop mostly out of love....I could still be easily carrying a Lauren clutch.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Well you inspire me.  I never even considered a clutch until I saw your postings and now I have a Lauren in the mail!  Plus I bought one in another brand that i am carrying today.  I think I actually can do this, lol.  But the fear is I will not go back to my big bags and boy do I have a bunch of those.


I have a couple clutches. They make me feel like a grown-up when I carry them. I still can't do wristlets. They are just too small.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I have a couple clutches. They make me feel like a grown-up when I carry them. I still can't do wristlets. They are just too small.


I could not do them either. And I really won't know how well I can do clutches until I actually get out of the house and go somewhere with them, lol.


----------



## Wozimom

Today, it’s the new-to-me Veneta with stitching! 

I am obsessed with the special Venetas lately. Unfortunately they are hard to come by!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Sandylii said:


> Today, it’s the new-to-me Veneta with stitching!
> 
> I am obsessed with the special Venetas lately. Unfortunately they are hard to come by!



But you really hit the jackpot with that one - amazing! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## H’sKisses

Sandylii said:


> Today, it’s the new-to-me Veneta with stitching!
> 
> I am obsessed with the special Venetas lately. Unfortunately they are hard to come by!



That’s lovely!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sandylii said:


> Today, it’s the new-to-me Veneta with stitching!
> 
> I am obsessed with the special Venetas lately. Unfortunately they are hard to come by!


I really like the uniqueness of your bag.


----------



## Wozimom

Thank you! It’s so hard to find unique ones that are still in good quality! 

I keep coming back to this one. Especially now the weather is finally better!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I could not do them either. And I really won't know how well I can do clutches until I actually get out of the house and go somewhere with them, lol.


If I need to be hands-free, I can hold it under my arm. It was a big step for me just to carry top handle bags without a strap.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Went to a neighbourhood cafe for coffee this morning with Lauren clutch and in suede loafers


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4373842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a neighbourhood cafe for coffee this morning with Lauren clutch and in suede loafers


Very stylish [emoji173]


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> Very stylish [emoji173]


Thank you ! Reading your post earlier this week of Lauren being discontinued got me to dig this out this weekend


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Start of soccer season means disco time!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Large Veneta in Dahlia
> View attachment 4371895


That color is spectacular.  Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Lauren clutch and in suede loafers



I love how the Lauren works casually for you.


----------



## sngsk

Brighton pouch for the weekend.


----------



## Wozimom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Copper hobo stuffed with my work laptop... hanging out with me while waiting for my annual allergy appointment. Spring is near and my nose feels it!
> 
> Also has my possibly-Argento lanyard holding my keys. I don’t know why it’s taken me this long to get one!!!
> 
> View attachment 4370437



Beautiful bag! I’ve been eyeing this one on TRR but unsure about the texture. Is it pretty soft still or is it stiffer because of texture and color treatment? 

Regardless, so pretty!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sandylii said:


> Beautiful bag! I’ve been eyeing this one on TRR but unsure about the texture. Is it pretty soft still or is it stiffer because of texture and color treatment?
> 
> Regardless, so pretty!



Its a little stiffer than the regular Cervo hobo, but not as stiff as you would think just by looking at it. Id still describe it as chewy! [emoji4] I love it!


----------



## Wozimom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Its a little stiffer than the regular Cervo hobo, but not as stiff as you would think just by looking at it. Id still describe it as chewy! [emoji4] I love it!


 
OMG, “chewy” is such a perfect way to describe Cervo hobos! Got it! 

Still debating...on one hand I’ve just purchased too many BV bags (mostly pre-loved!) lately. On the other hand, the new designs are so repulsive, I felt compelled to stock up on the classics!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374554


Looking just lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Brighton]



Brighton surely makes a neutral outfit pop. Beautiful!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sandylii said:


> OMG, “chewy” is such a perfect way to describe Cervo hobos! Got it!
> 
> Still debating...on one hand I’ve just purchased too many BV bags (mostly pre-loved!) lately. On the other hand, the new designs are so repulsive, I felt compelled to stock up on the classics!



I know how you feel... I’ve definitely bought more than I planned in the last few months but with the direction BV is taking, I think more people will turn to the preloved market to get the classic styles we all love... I want to get what I want before they’re harder to come by. 

I’d definitely recommend getting the copper, it’s such a great bag.


----------



## diane278

Surprise....surprise.....it’s the little mist clutch.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Surprise....surprise.....it’s the little mist clutch.]



Love how you pair it, you wear clutches so well, Diane.


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Surprise....surprise.....it’s the little mist clutch.....



Such casual elegance [emoji173]


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I blame Diane for this.... if she had not modeled all of those clutches, making them look so good, I would have more money.  But I had to try it, so here is my new to me Lauren clutch. I absolutely love it. it is the perfect size and color.  Fashionphile had posted it as having a few scuffs and minor edge wear, but neither my husband nor I could find anything on it.  I think they use an electron microscope to go over these bags.  This is the second bag I have received from FP that was in nearly perfect condition. I could not be happier.  Plus it came a day early. Is there anything more exciting than seeing the UPS guy or lady at the door!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I blame Diane for this.... if she had not modeled all of those clutches, making them look so good, I would have more money.  But I had to try it, so here is my new to me Lauren clutch. I absolutely love it. it is the perfect size and color.  Fashionphile had posted it as having a few scuffs and minor edge wear, but neither my husband nor I could find anything on it.  I think they use an electron microscope to go over these bags.  This is the second bag I have received from FP that was in nearly perfect condition. I could not be happier.  Plus it came a day early. Is there anything more exciting than seeing the UPS guy or lady at the door!
> View attachment 4376432



You can go ahead and blame me ...I’ve been blamed for a lot worse than enabling over my lifetime!     So glad you’ve joined the Lauren club!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I blame Diane for this.... if she had not modeled all of those clutches, making them look so good, I would have more money.  But I had to try it, so here is my new to me Lauren clutch. I absolutely love it. it is the perfect size and color.  Fashionphile had posted it as having a few scuffs and minor edge wear, but neither my husband nor I could find anything on it.  I think they use an electron microscope to go over these bags.  This is the second bag I have received from FP that was in nearly perfect condition. I could not be happier.  Plus it came a day early. Is there anything more exciting than seeing the UPS guy or lady at the door!
> View attachment 4376432


I really like Fashionphile. I visit the Carlsbad location several times a year, always have a positive experience there. Love the Lauren clutch, enjoy!


----------



## Kharris332003

It’s really a lovely bag.  I hope you have wonderful times carrying her.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Large cervo Veneta is with me today.


----------



## Wozimom

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4373842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a neighbourhood cafe for coffee this morning with Lauren clutch and in suede loafers


Which color is this?! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Sandylii said:


> Which color is this?! It’s beautiful!


Thank you ! It is called gigolo red. I found the link which you can check out: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/clutch_cod45337497lv.html


----------



## Londonboy

With my red croco BV envelope clutch again


----------



## Wozimom

Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you ! It is called gigolo red. I found the link which you can check out: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/clutch_cod45337497lv.html


That IS the Gigolo Red! So very pretty!


----------



## diane278

The Pouch Love Fest continues....although it might be time to break out some pendants.
I think I’ve taken “plain” to a new depth.


----------



## akarp317

I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but
> 
> View attachment 4378260
> View attachment 4378261
> View attachment 4378262


i am melting down slowly...  
Crimson?


----------



## akarp317

Not 100% sure on this but I think it's "Scarlet" from 2010: code 6440. As you can see it looks very different in different lighting. I'm obsessed.



ksuromax said:


> i am melting down slowly...
> Crimson?


----------



## Nibb

akarp317 said:


> I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but
> 
> View attachment 4378260
> View attachment 4378261
> View attachment 4378262


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Not 100% sure on this but I think it's "Scarlet" from 2010: code 6440. As you can see it looks very different in different lighting. I'm obsessed.


oh, yes, 6440 is Scarlett 
lovely red!  enjoy!


----------



## H’sKisses

Beautiful red!


----------



## southernbelle43

akarp317 said:


> I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but
> 
> View attachment 4378260
> View attachment 4378261
> View attachment 4378262


Well I can see why. I would not able to work either. That red is wonderful.


----------



## whateve

akarp317 said:


> I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but
> 
> View attachment 4378260
> View attachment 4378261
> View attachment 4378262


If I saw you with this bag, I would sneak a feel! It's gorgeous!


----------



## akarp317

Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

akarp317 said:


> I can’t stop looking at and touching her. I really need to focus on work but
> 
> View attachment 4378260
> View attachment 4378261
> View attachment 4378262



My heart just skipped a beat. [emoji173]️. That red!!


----------



## sonyamorris

sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374554


Love love love this! Amazing combo color/style!


----------



## sngsk

sonyamorris said:


> Love love love this! Amazing combo color/style!


Thank you! The current version of Brighton is gorgeous. The pouch makes a great casual clutch too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline ayers disco.


----------



## catsinthebag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline ayers disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380282



This is so cool with the snake accents. Do you know if it’s currently available?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

catsinthebag said:


> This is so cool with the snake accents. Do you know if it’s currently available?



Thanks. I love it. I’ve had it for several years. I don’t think it’s still available but check with your SA.


----------



## Phiomega

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4376432





sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374554





diane278 said:


> Surprise....surprise.....it’s the little mist clutch.....
> View attachment 4375519





Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4373842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a neighbourhood cafe for coffee this morning with Lauren clutch and in suede loafers



I have not been here for some time and... It’s raining clutches!!!!! Diane definitely started a trend and you all look so good with it! I think I have a solution for me: I need to hire someone to carry my laptop bag and all the paraphernalia, then I can prettily walk with a BV clutch (gigolo red Lauren is my favorite right now) with high heels to my meetings....


----------



## Phiomega

Missed my BV today... carry Veneta Camel for an art class day...


I need to take her out more to make her more squishy...


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> Missed my BV today... carry Veneta Camel for an art class day...
> View attachment 4381133
> 
> I need to take her out more to make her more squishy...



This is such a beauty! Is this medium?


----------



## Nibb

She was called into service for a couple of fancy events this week


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I thought the sunlight really captured the beauty of tourmaline. It usually looks black in photos.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> She was called into service for a couple of fancy events this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381514


love those frays


----------



## muchstuff

After a long pause finally dug out my large Campana!


----------



## Phiomega

dolali said:


> This is such a beauty! Is this medium?



Yes I believe so. This is not the small Veneta. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> After a long pause finally dug out my large Campana!
> View attachment 4381593


----------



## diane278

The Nero sibling is going to Target......Mist will hold down the fort.....almost as exciting as the Sunday I spent stalking the squirrels stealing my oranges.....


----------



## sngsk

Inspired by @diane278 and her clutches, ostrich flap clutch from F/W 2008 - one of my absolute favourite collections [emoji173] (oh and belt and bracelet to carry on the BV accessories theme [emoji1] )


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Inspired by @diane278 and her clutches, ostrich flap clutch from F/W 2008 - one of my absolute favourite collections [emoji173] (oh and belt and bracelet to carry on the BV accessories theme [emoji1] )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382577


That clutch is gorgeous!  I’ve never seen one like it.  (2008 was in the very beginning of my BV addiction.....)
Your entire outfit looks great!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> That clutch is gorgeous!  I’ve never seen one like it.  (2008 was in the very beginning of my BV addiction.....)
> Your entire outfit looks great!


Thank you [emoji4] 

Mine too! My very first BV piece was a wallet in Turbolence from F/W 2008. Needless to say, it was a slippery slope from there. [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana and Denim espadrilles


----------



## Wozimom

More of a car portrait. 

My very first BV. Pre-loved. But first of many, many, many more...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana and Denim espadrilles



Espadrille twins. [emoji6]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sandylii said:


> More of a car portrait.
> 
> My very first BV. Pre-loved. But first of many, many, many more...



Lovely color!


----------



## Phiomega

Sandylii said:


> More of a car portrait.
> 
> My very first BV. Pre-loved. But first of many, many, many more...



Gorgeous shade and a great first BV. Bella/Garda is really a great, functional style that really displayed the intrecciato well...


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Espadrille twins. [emoji6]


Espadrille triplets!


----------



## sngsk

Couldn't bring myself to put this baby away just yet after it had been tucked away for so long. Thank you @diane278 for inspiring me to use my clutches more [emoji1] [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Couldn't bring myself to put this baby away]



Looking so chic! You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking so chic! You look absolutely gorgeous!



+1!


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Couldn't bring myself to put this baby away just yet after it had been tucked away for so long. Thank you @diane278 for inspiring me to use my clutches more [emoji1] [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383569


You look lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Couldn't bring myself to put this baby away just yet after it had been tucked away for so long. Thank you @diane278 for inspiring me to use my clutches more [emoji1] [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383569


absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

You are so very elegant!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking so chic! You look absolutely gorgeous!





Buckeyemommy said:


> +1!





muchstuff said:


> You look lovely!





ksuromax said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!





Bagcoolie said:


> You are so very elegant!


You are all far too kind. Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## floodette

cant stop using my black medium veneta.

should i change to my opera medium veneta?


----------



## Nibb

My favorite black bag and I went to lunch in Laguna Beach today. They were filming the TV show about the mostly blonde housewives on the restaurant patio.


----------



## Rumbabird

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4386910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite black bag and I went to lunch in Laguna Beach today. They were filming the TV show about the mostly blonde housewives on the restaurant patio.


Bag twins today!


----------



## diane278

I carried my cervo loop to an appointment (that involved paperwork) and my baby pouch out to dinner.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> carried my cervo loop to an appointment and my baby pouch



Both elegant bags. Neutral colors just go with anything. [emoji106]


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I carried my cervo loop to an appointment (that involved paperwork) and my baby pouch out to dinner.....
> View attachment 4387326


Swoon!


----------



## Wozimom

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely color!





Phiomega said:


> Gorgeous shade and a great first BV. Bella/Garda is really a great, functional style that really displayed the intrecciato well...



Thank you! Definitely very functional. And pretty too!


----------



## tenKrat

New steel large Veneta


----------



## H’sKisses

tenKrat said:


> New steel large Veneta
> View attachment 4389027



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> New steel large Veneta]



Dreamy color. Dreamy leather. [emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

A blue day...Monday blues included [emoji42] 

Didn't help that my washer/dryer broke down over the weekend [emoji21]


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> A blue day...Monday blues included [emoji42]
> 
> Didn't help that my washer/dryer broke down over the weekend [emoji21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390462


Beautiful colors and textures.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> New steel large Veneta
> View attachment 4389027


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Veneta...I basically gave up trying to find someone who will clean a suede lining so I took my sweater stone to it. The ink marks are still there but it took off a surprising amount of the soiling!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Medium Veneta...I basically gave up trying to find someone who will clean a suede lining so I took my sweater stone to it. The ink marks are still there but it took off a surprising amount of the soiling!
> View attachment 4391150



Beautiful!


----------



## H’sKisses

Turkey Poo/Dark Sergeant Baseball Hobo


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Turkey Poo/Dark Sergeant Baseball Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4391193


Love this colour although I prefer the name “dark sergeant”


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Love this colour although I prefer the name “dark sergeant”



I can’t get it out of my head now [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

Nero pouch.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Medium Veneta.



This bag looks so smooshy and huggable. Congrats on getting those soiling out!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Dark Sergeant]



Dark Sergeant is such a sophisticated green. [emoji172]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag looks so smooshy and huggable. Congrats on getting those soiling out!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Sergeant is such a sophisticated green. [emoji172]


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Turkey Poo/Dark Sergeant Baseball Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4391193


Turkey poo!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nibb said:


> Turkey poo!



I can’t take credit for that, Grietje came up with the lovely comparison [emoji23] ever since then, it’s all I can think of to describe it. [emoji90]


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Turkey Poo/Dark Sergeant Baseball Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4391193


LOL, I had a friend who called this color "turtle s__t green." I laugh every time I think about that.


----------



## Wozimom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I can’t take credit for that, Grietje came up with the lovely comparison [emoji23] ever since then, it’s all I can think of to describe it. [emoji90]



OMG, that is a perfect description. Though here in NorCal, I would say it's closer to Canada Goose Poo... 

Despite all the nicknames...it is a very lovely color.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I carried my cervo loop to an appointment (that involved paperwork) and my baby pouch out to dinner.....
> View attachment 4387326


Aren't you glad you tried that loop and decided to keep it.  You really have used it a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Love it.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Aren't you glad you tried that loop and decided to keep it.  You really have used it a lot.


It’s been great. I also got the matching cement espadrilles but it hasn’t been espadrille weather here yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It’s been great. I also got the matching cement espadrilles but it hasn’t been espadrille weather here yet.


Yea for you!!!  I wish I could wear the shoes, but alas they don’t have enough arch support to be comfortable for me.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea for you!!!  I wish I could wear the shoes, but alas they don’t have enough arch support to be comfortable for me.


The espadrilles have been fine for me. But the flats and mules I’ve struggled with.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Medium Veneta...I basically gave up trying to find someone who will clean a suede lining so I took my sweater stone to it. The ink marks are still there but it took off a surprising amount of the soiling!
> View attachment 4391150


absolutely gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Turkey Poo/Dark Sergeant Baseball Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4391193





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I can’t get it out of my head now [emoji23]


lovely bag, but i much prefer the name that @muchstuff gave it some time ago - kaka de dinde (as she thinks everything sounds nicer (more sophisticated?) in French  )


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> absolutely gorgeous leather!!!


Very pet-able


----------



## muchstuff

My lovely tourmaline large Veneta...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> My lovely tourmaline large Veneta..]



Color [emoji170]
Style  [emoji170]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Color [emoji170]
> Style  [emoji170]


Thanks, she's real pretty!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> My lovely tourmaline large Veneta...
> View attachment 4393485



What a beauty !


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a beauty !


Thanks, and thanks to the lovely tPFer who passed her on to me!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, and thanks to the lovely tPFer who passed her on to me!



I want other tPFers bags


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I want other tPFers bags


Oh yeah, there are quite a few I'd take if offered!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My lovely tourmaline large Veneta...
> View attachment 4393485


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Its just such classy bag .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Its just such classy bag .


yes, in every sense


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> Medium Veneta...I basically gave up trying to find someone who will clean a suede lining so I took my sweater stone to it. The ink marks are still there but it took off a surprising amount of the soiling!
> View attachment 4391150


You know, I am something of an expert in this (I have washed off the suede lining of each of my bags). If you want, I can give you a couple of tips!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> You know, I am something of an expert in this (I have washed off the suede lining of each of my bags). If you want, I can give you a couple of tips!


Please do! There's a suede cleaner I've just found that I was considering trying out, what do you do?


----------



## pree

sonyamorris said:


> You know, I am something of an expert in this (I have washed off the suede lining of each of my bags). If you want, I can give you a couple of tips!



Oh, yes please! I would like some advice on this


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> My lovely tourmaline large Veneta...
> View attachment 4393485



Absolute classic. Tourmaline is one of the best colors. Congratulations [emoji323]


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Absolute classic. Tourmaline is one of the best colors. Congratulations [emoji323]


Thanks it really is a smashing colour!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My lovely tourmaline large Veneta...
> View attachment 4393485


That color is really lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That color is really lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks!


You have such a fabulous collection of bags!  I enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> You have such a fabulous collection of bags!  I enjoy seeing your posts.


+1


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> +1





southernbelle43 said:


> You have such a fabulous collection of bags!  I enjoy seeing your posts.


Thanks it's more like a revolving door . I sell almost as fast as I purchase sometimes. But I'm pretty good at knowing if something's going to work once I have it in my hands, and now rather than keeping a bag just because it has gorgeous leather etc., I'm determined to only have bags that work for me. But I so wish I could keep every pretty thing that comes along ...


----------



## H’sKisses

This beauty! Thanks to Much for pointing out that she’s not brown, like she looked in photos!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This beauty! Thanks to Much for pointing out that she’s not brown, like she looked in photos!
> 
> View attachment 4395465


Congrats, she's a beauty, I may have to rethink my position on this bag...


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This beauty! Thanks to Much for pointing out that she’s not brown, like she looked in photos!
> 
> View attachment 4395465



Gorgeous! Love this style and the color is TDF. Congratulations! You find the best bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks it's more like a revolving door . I sell almost as fast as I purchase sometimes. But I'm pretty good at knowing if something's going to work once I have it in my hands, and now rather than keeping a bag just because it has gorgeous leather etc., I'm determined to only have bags that work for me. But I so wish I could keep every pretty thing that comes along ...


I understand. I went crazy when I first joined TPF, but am now down to only those bags that work. In the last week I have gifted or sold 8, and have 3 arriving. But this pretty much is it for a long while. Nothing else appeals to me right now in any brand. Which is a good thing.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I understand. I went crazy when I first joined TPF, but am now down to only those bags that work. In the last week I have gifted or sold 8, and have 3 arriving. But this pretty much is it for a long while. Nothing else appeals to me right now in any brand. Which is a good thing.


I'm finding myself exploring different brands which is scary as I really need to slow down. Maybe just a few SLGs for awhile...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I'm finding myself exploring different brands which is scary as I really need to slow down. Maybe just a few SLGs for awhile...


Lol.  I have been doing that for two years which is why I have BV, Balenciaga, Massaccesi, Coach, Deadly Ponies, Arayla, von Holzhausen, Arayla, Proenza Schouler, but mostly only one of each.  They all have their special qualities that I enjoy.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol.  I have been doing that for two years which is why I have BV, Balenciaga, Massaccesi, Coach, Deadly Ponies, Arayla, von Holzhausen, Arayla, Proenza Schouler, but mostly only one of each.  They all have their special qualities that I enjoy.


I can see that. I was on the Deadly Ponies website last week


----------



## H’sKisses

dolali said:


> Gorgeous! Love this style and the color is TDF. Congratulations! You find the best bags!



Thanks! I’ve just been lucky!


----------



## Phiomega

I use my speedy B shoulder strap on my Osaka bag and voila! She becomes a very functional travel bag! She accompanied me on a 2 days trip to Sri Lanka. Great size for travel and I can easily find all my documents there... really love this metallic shade - got compliments from a friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This beauty! Thanks to Much for pointing out that she’s not brown, like she looked in photos!
> 
> View attachment 4395465


 i just love this bag unconditionally!! 
and every time i see one posted, i feel like i rush to pet mine!


----------



## Nibb

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4395689
> 
> I use my speedy B shoulder strap on my Osaka bag and voila! She becomes a very functional travel bag! She accompanied me on a 2 days trip to Sri Lanka. Great size for travel and I can easily find all my documents there... really love this metallic shade - got compliments from a friend!


I’m very intrigued by the Osaka bag, yours is beautiful! Your outfit is really nice too. Have a great trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Osaka bag!



I think the Osaka bag looks prettiest in metallics. Love your outfit and I hope you had fun flying the friendly skies with our national carrier. [emoji6]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4395689
> 
> I use my speedy B shoulder strap on my Osaka bag and voila! She becomes a very functional travel bag! She accompanied me on a 2 days trip to Sri Lanka. Great size for travel and I can easily find all my documents there... really love this metallic shade - got compliments from a friend!



Love your look and coordinating shoes.


----------



## Phiomega

Nibb said:


> I’m very intrigued by the Osaka bag, yours is beautiful! Your outfit is really nice too. Have a great trip.



Thank you! The Osaka shape works very well  given the spacious base and the zipper; and the medium one is also quite nice size by the way. I got the small one because it was 50% off and it was metallic. The Trio was short but a nice gathering with work friends!



frenziedhandbag said:


> I think the Osaka bag looks prettiest in metallics. Love your outfit and I hope you had fun flying the friendly skies with our national carrier. [emoji6]



Yes it was the metallic hue that really gets me. I still want a metallic BV in larger size - I missed out the previous seasons! 

Good eye - but then, of all people, you would be the one who recognize that it is Singapore Airlines! I love your national carrier [emoji16]



Buckeyemommy said:


> Love your look and coordinating shoes.



Thank you! This is my favorite shoes at the moment - quite an investment for a pair of shoes and it took me more than a month to decide - was definitely a good buy - I have worn them everywhere! Indeed it goes well with my white cropped jeans...


----------



## Phiomega

Very hard to get out of this little spacious beauty. I changed to another bag yesterday, but back to this one again for church today. It is just the right size for weekend and travel!

(Sorry pic is from the same angle as before but I have a different mules this time - I LOVE mules!)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Spending night at local brewery/hotel called Brewdog [emoji23]. With my crystals cabat and small pouch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> It’s a “Denim” Cervo Medium tote, deer skin!
> [emoji170] it also has a crossbody strap, to her first party tomorrow [emoji170]


I didn’t know this bag came in 2 sizes!  I have the small, also in denim.  What are the dimensions?


----------



## diane278

Time to bring the mist back out. It’s sunny and warm.  There was a time I’d never have set my bag among rocks, but I just like the way it looks there.....sort of an homage to Georgia O’Keeffe and Andy Goldsworthy, two of my favorite artists.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Time to bring the mist back out



This pic of the pouch looks so much better than the site pics. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

mini Peltro Cabat and Moon Ardoise dodgers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> mini Peltro Cabat and Moon Ardoise dodgers


Looking dreamy... and with matching Bal bracelet. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking dreamy... and with matching Bal bracelet. [emoji7]


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## diane278

It’s cloudy and it feels like a cervo loop day......


----------



## Mousse

Nero City Veneta and BV innards at the NOPSI Hotel in New Orleans.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It’s cloudy and it feels like a cervo loop day..]



In contrast...it feels like a cervo loop day too but here, it's hot, humid and I'm battling with a heat rash. 






Mousse said:


> Nero City Veneta and BV innards]



The City Veneta looks great and I read from other posts that you are enjoying it. [emoji106]  Enjoy your vacay.


----------



## grietje

I'm all in on BV with Hanami basket bag, Camel flats, and China Red and dusty rose belt.


----------



## muchstuff

It's a workhorse kind of day...


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Time to bring the mist back out. It’s sunny and warm.  There was a time I’d never have set my bag among rocks, but I just like the way it looks there.....sort of an homage to Georgia O’Keeffe and Andy Goldsworthy, two of my favorite artists.
> View attachment 4397402


Great picture.  And I love Georgia O'Keeffe, especially her macro work.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's a workhorse kind of day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399086


gorgeous bag! just


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> It’s cloudy and it feels like a cervo loop day......
> View attachment 4397960





frenziedhandbag said:


> In contrast...it feels like a cervo loop day too but here, it's hot, humid and I'm battling with a heat rash.
> 
> View attachment 4398382


2 lil beauties! 
cervo looks amazing in every colour!


----------



## Rumbabird

diane278 said:


> Time to bring the mist back out. It’s sunny and warm.  There was a time I’d never have set my bag among rocks, but I just like the way it looks there.....sort of an homage to Georgia O’Keeffe and Andy Goldsworthy, two of my favorite artists.
> View attachment 4397402


What a lovely composition  .   You have an artist's eye!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> 2 lil beauties!
> cervo looks amazing in every colour!


I've only seen cervo in Dark Barolo and Atlantic at the boutiques in my country. Thankful to have a chance to ogle all the pretty cervos through PF, especially your rainbow collection. [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You NEED it! I think it is my favourite BV (winning MonaLisa campana).
> I brought it to show my friend whom was recently introduced to BV by her friend. She bought a large Nero campana, Dark Barolo Bella and various SLGs. After seeing mine, she wants one too.


I found one! It'll be here next week...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I found one! It'll be here next week...


Hooray! I'm so happy for you! New Steel? I know you adore this color. Or Denim, or Nero? Dark Barolo? Do tell? You can see how excited I am for you!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! I'm so happy for you! New Steel? I know you adore this color. Or Denim, or Nero? Dark Barolo? Do tell? You can see how excited I am for you!


Denim, I remember seeing this when it first came out, I’m hoping it works for me. Your pics make it look quite neutral which is what Im hoping for.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Denim, I remember seeing this when it first came out, I’m hoping it works for me. Your pics make it look quite neutral which is what Im hoping for.


[emoji7] I hope it works for you as it did for me. You know, I have so much navy and blues in my closet that I worry about making myself look like a smurf with a blue bag on me. Imho, it is not a straight blue. There is a tinge of dusty-ness to it that makes it quite neutral. Well, at least I wear it even if I'm wearing a navy top with lighter jeans and no smurfy feeling. I'll love to hear your thoughts about it when it arrives!

Congrats on scoring one!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] I hope it works for you as it did for me. You know, I have so much navy and blues in my closet that I worry about making myself look like a smurf with a blue bag on me. Imho, it is not a straight blue. There is a tinge of dusty-ness to it that makes it quite neutral. Well, at least I wear it even if I'm wearing a navy top with lighter jeans and no smurfy feeling. I'll love to hear your thoughts about it when it arrives!
> 
> Congrats on scoring one!


Thanks! I have a lot of black and grey in my closet which it'll work with just fine. Not so much with khaki but that's why I have so many brown bags...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! I have a lot of black and grey in my closet which it'll work with just fine. Not so much with khaki but that's why I have so many brown bags...


Then it should compliment your wardrobe well. [emoji106] Blue, black and grey is a beautiful neutral combi.


----------



## diane278

Trying to decide which one to carry today......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Trying to decide which one to carry today......
> View attachment 4400784


BV
Butterfly
Love


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> BV
> Butterfly
> Love


I thought it sort of looked like a Minnie Mouse bow but I like your interpretation much better!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I thought it sort of looked like a Minnie Mouse bow but I like your interpretation much better!


 
Butterfly!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Trying to decide]



So nice to see both of them together. So, who got fun today?


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> So nice to see both of them together. So, who got fun today?


Mist. But she didn’t go very far. Just a few errands....and to get a coffee.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Mist. But she didn’t go very far. Just a few errands....and to get a coffee.


Coffee sounds fun enough. Will it be nero's turn tmr?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Trying to decide which one to carry today......
> View attachment 4400784


Well, you have two arms and two armpits, why choose. LOL, take both. They are so pretty.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> BV
> Butterfly
> Love



Farfalle


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Coffee sounds fun enough. Will it be nero's turn tmr?


I’ve been keeping them both sitting on my “landing strip” near the door out to my garage. I also hang my cervo loop there.  They’re ready to rock & roll at a moments notice.
Tomorrow’s fun includes a trip to the hardware store to purchase supplies for my drip system. It’s going to be redone on Sunday.  Mostly due to those orange stealing squirrels who chew up the drip heads in search of water.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I’ve been keeping them both sitting on my “landing strip” near the door out to my garage. I also hang my cervo loop there.  They’re ready to rock & roll at a moments notice.


Sounds like an exciting landing strip, all ready for the next adventure. I usually have only one bag out but finding it hard to change out of Denim cervo this week. Till next Monday...


----------



## diane278

My landing strip table  (AKA the dumping ground).  As I go in and out, I dump stuff on it. I clean it up at the end of the day so I can dump again tomorrow.  It’s not exciting at all. Just an attempt to control chaos (and loose change)! I used to have only one bag out but the pouches changed that.....


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Farfalle


Si, Sinora! Farfalle!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My landing strip table  (AKA the dumping ground).



No matter how I look at it, it does not look in anyway a dumping ground. In fact, I will love to have such a nice landing strip for my bag of the week. So neat and tidy, with a touch of your artistic flare.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My landing strip table  (AKA the dumping ground).  As I go in and out, I dump stuff on it. I clean it up at the end of the day so I can dump again tomorrow.  It’s not exciting at all. Just an attempt to control chaos (and loose change)! I used to have only one bag out but the pouches changed that.....
> View attachment 4401284


Good idea.  You are so organized. Plus you get to look at these beauties even when you are not carrying one of them. I am struggling with removing all of my bags from the dust covers so I can see them.  But I have not been able to do it yet.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Good idea.  You are so organized. Plus you get to look at these beauties even when you are not carrying one of them. I am struggling with removing all of my bags from the dust covers so I can see them.  But I have not been able to do it yet.


Even in my closet, bags are not in their dust bags. If I can’t see them, I don’t use them. It took me awhile to realize it, but it was “out of sight, out of mind”.  I finally gave in to my nature and they’re sitting on shelves....although there may be some jealousy of the pouches and cement cervo loop, since they’re actually out of the closet.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> No matter how I look at it, it does not look in anyway a dumping ground. In fact, I will love to have such a nice landing strip for my bag of the week. So neat and tidy, with a touch of your artistic flare.


Depending on how much I’m out during the day, there tends to be crumpled receipts and post-it’s scattered around. Sometimes I turn my current bag upside down and empty the contents into a pile, where it sits until I put it into the next bag I’m going to use. But, I do feel more comfortable when things are in order.  A bit of OCD....


----------



## diane278

I only went out to the hardware store and to get gas today, but I took my cervo loop off the hook on the wall above the table and took it with me.  Here’s what the landing strip looks like now.  I’m going out to dinner later but I’ll just pull the mist pouch out and put a few things from the loop into it.  I’m going to straighten the area out now....because this photo is really bugging me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I’m going to straighten the area out now..]



I think having a smaller landing strip actually obligates you to clear out the unwanted. I have a long 4 seater couch where my BOTD sits and I empty it out to change into a smaller bag for dinner out. That makes two bags. Then, I have a bag organiser to contain the things I don't need to bring along for dinner. That makes 3 things on the couch. During frenzied times in the past, there are as much as 4 bags and misc all lying on the couch. Such a mess. [emoji58]


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I only went out to the hardware store and to get gas today, but I took my cervo loop off the hook on the wall above the table and took it with me.  Here’s what the landing strip looks like now.  I’m going out to dinner later but I’ll just pull the mist pouch out and put a few things from the loop into it.  I’m going to straighten the area out now....because this photo is really bugging me!
> 
> View attachment 4402064


Now that looks normal.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that looks normal.


I cleaned it up.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I cleaned it up.


Why does that not surprise me. Let me guess...you were a librarian and straightened books for fun.


----------



## tenKrat

My fun little Disco today!


----------



## Wozimom

diane278 said:


> It’s cloudy and it feels like a cervo loop day......



After months of fixing of the stitching, I finally got my own Cervo Loop Denim back! Meanwhile, I’ve been eyeing diane278’s cloud Cervo Loop as the next prey...
View attachment 4397960

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My fun little Disco today!
> View attachment 4402528


You look so cute!!


----------



## diane278

Wozimom said:


> After months of fixing of the stitching, I finally got my own Cervo Loop Denim back! Meanwhile, I’ve been eyeing diane278’s cloud Cervo Loop as the next prey...
> View attachment 4397960




Come on...we can twin it!  (There are even cement espadrilles if you want your feet to match the bag.)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> My fun little Disco today!
> View attachment 4402528



Love your disco. What color is this?


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love your disco. What color is this?


Toscana 
she made me fall in love with it and get a Veneta in this yummy toffee


----------



## dolali

Traveling.... not for fun though. My pillow with me.


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Toscana
> she made me fall in love with it and get a Veneta in this yummy toffee


I remember that, @ksuromax!  I would have gotten the Veneta, too, if my store had it. I don’t like browns in general, but I LOVE BV browns!  They’re magical somehow. I have Toscana, Camel, and Espresso. Hard to pick a favorite!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> I remember that, @ksuromax!  I would have gotten the Veneta, too, if my store had it. I don’t like browns in general, but I LOVE BV browns!  They’re magical somehow. I have Toscana, Camel, and Espresso. Hard to pick a favorite!


i sold almost all other brown bags, keeping just this Veneta and Elephant hobo (and 1 Bal in Mogano)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> I don’t like browns in general, but I LOVE BV browns!  They’re magical somehow.



I agree! I can't do browns as well but adore BV browns. Used to have Ebano and Espresso in Nappa. Excited to receive my Ebano in Cervo this week!


----------



## sngsk

I never thought i was a brown bag person until i discovered BV browns. Now about 50% of my BVs are from the brown family. 

And here's one for the ootd - my paglia satchel in Cigar (which doesn't get used as often as she should).


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Baccara Rose Nodini flap.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Who else finds choosing a vacation bag so difficult?  Well, I decided to take my bronze hobo with me on a cruise to Baja California, and it was the perfect choice!! Snug under the arm, not too heavy, secure.  I managed to take a few secret pics in a mall in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Phiomega

I recently downsize the necessary items that I carry around (I carried an LC le pliage on daily basis for other bulky stuff!) - now I can get my smaller bag out more often... 

Today I am feeling like a comfy messenger bag and I took her out - my Barolo cervo messenger! Love how it works with my embroidered jeans!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4405862
> 
> I recently downsize the necessary items that I carry around (I carried an LC le pliage on daily basis for other bulky stuff!) - now I can get my smaller bag out more often...
> 
> Today I am feeling like a comfy messenger bag and I took her out - my Barolo cervo messenger! Love how it works with my embroidered jeans!


Beautiful!


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4405862
> 
> I recently downsize the necessary items that I carry around (I carried an LC le pliage on daily basis for other bulky stuff!) - now I can get my smaller bag out more often...
> 
> Today I am feeling like a comfy messenger bag and I took her out - my Barolo cervo messenger! Love how it works with my embroidered jeans!


Barolo is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo messenger



Barolo looks gorgeous in cervo. Love how it compliments the embroidery on your jeans. Such a lovely look!


----------



## sngsk

Cigar paglia 3rd day in a row. Can you blame me?? [emoji14]


----------



## Nibb

As I was readying myself to hit the buy button on a beautiful chocolate Cabat, my metallic coffee loop reminded me I already had a beautiful brown BV that I love. My first BV bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> metallic coffee loop]



This is WOW. Like really WOW! How old is the bag, may I ask? It looks amazing.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is WOW. Like really WOW! How old is the bag, may I ask? It looks amazing.


Thank you very much. Honestly. I’m not sure. I’ve had it about 5 years. I think it’s from a Neiman Marcus limited edition. It literally was my first BV bag, when I finally decided that I was able to indulge in bag fantasyland this squishy awesomeness magically appeared.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> As I was readying myself to hit the buy button on a beautiful chocolate Cabat, my metallic coffee loop reminded me I already had a beautiful brown BV that I love. My first BV bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407082


More pics please!


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> As I was readying myself to hit the buy button on a beautiful chocolate Cabat, my metallic coffee loop reminded me I already had a beautiful brown BV that I love. My first BV bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407082


Oh wow. That is one of the best metallic browns i've seen. [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is WOW. Like really WOW! How old is the bag, may I ask? It looks amazing.





muchstuff said:


> More pics please!


i promise tomorrow with daylight.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Oh wow. That is one of the best metallic browns i've seen. [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> i promise tomorrow with daylight.


It looks like the same metallic espresso my baseball hobo is made from. What style is it, I can’t tell from the pic?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It looks like the same metallic espresso my baseball hobo is made from. What style is it, I can’t tell from the pic?


Its a traditional BV loop with intrecciato probably made at the same time as the baseball. Most likely they are  sisters or cousins. I think the bag is from 2014-2015. I bought it preowned from a TPB member in 2015, it was in new condition.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It looks like the same metallic espresso my baseball hobo is made from. What style is it, I can’t tell from the pic?


I would love to see yours!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> this squishy awesomeness magically appeared.



It looks to be in such pristine condition. [emoji7]  I love hearing bag stories like this, makes this bag even more special. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> i promise tomorrow with daylight. [emoji813][emoji2]


I'm looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> More pics please!



What a beauty!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nibb said:


> As I was readying myself to hit the buy button on a beautiful chocolate Cabat, my metallic coffee loop reminded me I already had a beautiful brown BV that I love. My first BV bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407082



Holy metallic Batman!!! That’s a beauty!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I would love to see yours!


Definitely cousins...


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline Garda with BV innards


----------



## diane278

Cement cervo loop with new steel lacing; BV shades & lanyard.


----------



## Nibb

As promised more pics of the brown metallic loop. I think the leather may be Cervo, it feels very different from my other intreiccato bags and it’s a tad on the heavy side. It’s also a bit stiffer than my other loop. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Late afternoon natural light 


Close up taken in natural light. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m terrible at selfies, but you can see it’s not nearly as slouchy as the traditional loop.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Definitely cousins...
> View attachment 4407428


No question at all that they are related. Yours is a beauty, I love it.


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Holy metallic Batman!!! That’s a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> As promised more pics of the brown metallic loop. I think the leather may be Cervo, it feels very different from my other intreiccato bags and it’s a tad on the heavy side. It’s also a bit stiffer than my other loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407773
> 
> Late afternoon natural light
> View attachment 4407775
> 
> Close up taken in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m terrible at selfies, but you can see it’s not nearly as slouchy as the traditional loop.


As far as I know they’re cervo. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Definitely cousins...
> View attachment 4407428





Nibb said:


> As promised more pics of the brown metallic loop. I think the leather may be Cervo, it feels very different from my other intreiccato bags and it’s a tad on the heavy side. It’s also a bit stiffer than my other loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407773
> 
> Late afternoon natural light
> View attachment 4407775
> 
> Close up taken in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m terrible at selfies, but you can see it’s not nearly as slouchy as the traditional loop.


drool fest!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Definitely cousins...
> View attachment 4407428





Nibb said:


> As promised more pics of the brown metallic loop. I think the leather may be Cervo, it feels very different from my other intreiccato bags and it’s a tad on the heavy side. It’s also a bit stiffer than my other loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407773
> 
> Late afternoon natural light
> View attachment 4407775
> 
> Close up taken in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m terrible at selfies, but you can see it’s not nearly as slouchy as the traditional loop.


drool fest!


----------



## diane278

The past few days, I’ve missed my mist pouch. Today, I decided to rectify the situation....by taking her to Target.


----------



## H’sKisses

Finally brought the Medium Peltro out for a spin. It’s so... puddly and soft! Not a bad thing, I’m just having a difficult time getting used to it (it doesn’t hold up too well when I put it down!). I think I’m going to stuff it with wipes, diapers and snacks and forego my son’s backpack today [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Finally brought the Medium Peltro out for a spin. It’s so... puddly and soft! Not a bad thing, I’m just having a difficult time getting used to it (it doesn’t hold up too well when I put it down!). I think I’m going to stuff it with wipes, diapers and snacks and forego my son’s backpack today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4408831


Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Finally brought the Medium Peltro out for a spin. It’s so... puddly and soft! Not a bad thing, I’m just having a difficult time getting used to it (it doesn’t hold up too well when I put it down!). I think I’m going to stuff it with wipes, diapers and snacks and forego my son’s backpack today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4408831



Puddle of yummy!  Beautiful.


----------



## H’sKisses

Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Finally brought the Medium Peltro out for a spin. It’s so... puddly and soft! Not a bad thing, I’m just having a difficult time getting used to it (it doesn’t hold up too well when I put it down!). I think I’m going to stuff it with wipes, diapers and snacks and forego my son’s backpack today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4408831


Beautiful!
You’re not alone.  Mine puddles, too. But I love that it’s mushy.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Beautiful!
> You’re not alone.  Mine puddles, too. But I love that it’s mushy.



I just need to put more things in it [emoji23]


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I just need to put more things in it [emoji23]


You can stuff it with more BV bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Finally brought the Medium Peltro out for a spin. It’s so... puddly and soft! Not a bad thing, I’m just having a difficult time getting used to it (it doesn’t hold up too well when I put it down!). I think I’m going to stuff it with wipes, diapers and snacks and forego my son’s backpack today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4408831


 twins! 
awesome score!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> You can stuff it with more BV bags.


that's what i do - pouches and cases!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Was at Sunday coffee with drop bag.
It is ridiculously hot outside and I added more brightness to the cafe while there


----------



## Phiomega

Look who’s out accompanying me to play music at Easter celebration [emoji4]... I have really been in the mood of smaller bag these days!


----------



## ksuromax

again Biletto, i like lightness if the clutch for weekend errands  (and now my Bals got a rival!) plus my new straight from the post Knot bracelets! 
 i finally scored Ardoise!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> again Biletto, i like lightness if the clutch for weekend errands  (and now my Bals got a rival!) plus my new straight from the post Knot bracelets!
> i finally scored Ardoise!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Esster service.


----------



## LLANeedle

Ball bag, Nero, second edition of the ball design.  I believe there were three versions before it was discontinued.


----------



## monkeyjuju

Large Veneta in Sauge (the one from early 2015— not the original, darker one). Even though this was a seasonal color, I don’t think it was popular at all because my bag is the only piece I’ve ever seen. It is more of a mint green IRL.

Also using my Gucci Bamboo Backpack (the “newer” version as well— IDK when it came out, but I got mine around Thanksgiving 2014.)


----------



## Flippary

My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...


----------



## ksuromax

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933


regardless... 
it's classic, it's functional, good-looking and timeless! 
Love it!


----------



## Flippary

ksuromax said:


> regardless...
> it's classic, it's functional, good-looking and timeless!
> Love it!



Thank you [emoji259]


----------



## southernbelle43

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933


Pardon my ignorance, but is this a new style?  older style? I have never seen it. ANd I am curious about the size?  It is just fabulous!


----------



## Nibb

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933


Love


----------



## Flippary

southernbelle43 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is this a new style?  older style? I have never seen it. ANd I am curious about the size?  It is just fabulous!



Thank you! I just love it.

I believe it is a new style. I bought it in the BV Stockholm store on Saturday and I have never seen it before though I do tend to pop in there every now and then. It is in centimetres 20x12x7 and fits perfectly my key pouch, small wallet, iPhone and a couple of lipsticks but nothing more. Apart from Nero, it was also available in     a light red colour and a blueish that might have been Brighton.


----------



## southernbelle43

Flippary said:


> Thank you! I just love it.
> 
> I believe it is a new style. I bought it in the BV Stockholm store on Saturday and I have never seen it before though I do tend to pop in there every now and then. It is in centimetres 20x12x7 and fits perfectly my key pouch, small wallet, iPhone and a couple of lipsticks but nothing more. Apart from Nero, it was also available in     a light red colour and a blueish that might have been Brighton.
> View attachment 4411234


Thanks.


----------



## sngsk

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933


I love that style! I sold my nero new ball cos I hardly used it but this is really tempting me to try out black bags again.


----------



## Phiomega

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933



I really love this style. Have been in the mood for smaller bag lately and this is just the nice size. What a great Easter egg [emoji16]


----------



## Nibb

Flippary said:


> Thank you! I just love it.
> 
> I believe it is a new style. I bought it in the BV Stockholm store on Saturday and I have never seen it before though I do tend to pop in there every now and then. It is in centimetres 20x12x7 and fits perfectly my key pouch, small wallet, iPhone and a couple of lipsticks but nothing more. Apart from Nero, it was also available in     a light red colour and a blueish that might have been Brighton.
> View attachment 4411234


Beautiful little bag. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Cervo.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411730


Love that bag!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411730


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Love that bag!





ksuromax said:


> [emoji813]


Thank you ladies! I'm having a hard time changing out of it. It's just a charm to use. Water bottle, umbrella, sunglasses plus my usual stuff and I still have room to spare. So light too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Love that bag!





ksuromax said:


> [emoji813]


Thank you ladies! I'm having a hard time changing out of it. It's just a charm to use. Water bottle, umbrella, sunglasses plus my usual stuff and I still have room to spare. So light too!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  This fiery number and with matching pants to boot! [emoji106]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo



Love how you wear matching pants but keep the sandals neutral!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  This fiery number and with matching pants to boot! [emoji106]


thank you!  


Phiomega said:


> Love how you wear matching pants but keep the sandals neutral!


thanks a lot, dear!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

No longer cheating [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> No longer cheating



Such lovely goodies...and two at the same time.


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> No longer cheating [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412357


Hello PDP cabat twin! [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

One of those days when I just couldn't pick a bag for the life of me and as always, PO cabat to the rescue. [emoji173]


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> One of those days when I just couldn't pick a bag for the life of me and as always, PO cabat to the rescue. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412443


They always come to the rescue, don’t they?  I just did the same thing. I stood in the closet looking around and finally just grabbed the Cabat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> PO cabat to the rescue.



Such a beautiful pairing. Love your dress! I like that the PO cabat looks nowhere overwhelming on you. I find BV working for all situations, be it dressy/casual.


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> One of those days when I just couldn't pick a bag for the life of me and as always, PO cabat to the rescue. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412443



I am loving PO more and more!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Hello PDP cabat twin! [emoji173]



[emoji112] hi!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> One of those days when I just couldn't pick a bag for the life of me and as always, PO cabat to the rescue. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412443



I would love to see this IRL. The photos are amazing.


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I am loving PO more and more!





Buckeyemommy said:


> I would love to see this IRL. The photos are amazing.


PO is definitely one of my favourites. That is saying alot cos asking me to pick a favourite BV is like asking me to pick a favourite child [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> One of those days when I just couldn't pick a bag for the life of me and as always, PO cabat to the rescue. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412443


you look great, your dress is very nice  and PO looks right for any place and outfit


----------



## mcmug17

Flippary said:


> My Easter egg to myself, according to the receipt this is actually not a bag but a chain wallet, believe it or not...
> View attachment 4410933



Yay bag twins!!


----------



## grietje

Hanami basket bag and linen dress


----------



## sngsk

grietje said:


> View attachment 4413383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanami basket bag and linen dress


Such a pretty spring bag. Love it!


----------



## Nibb

Using my blue Sloane for spring


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> Using my blue Sloane for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413434


That blue is just lovely. What blue is it?


----------



## sngsk

Peltro mini cabat today


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> That blue is just lovely. What blue is it?


I
Thank you. I’m not sure what the name of the blue is, it may be signal blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Hanami basket



So nice to see you using this bag again. Perfect Spring bag. The flower details are so lovely. 



Nibb said:


> blue Sloane



Sloane is a style I find intriguing. Never got to see it irl. This blue is so gorgeous! 



sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat]



That bag. [emoji171]
That dress. [emoji171]


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413498



Oh I do love the mini!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 4413383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanami basket bag and linen dress


stunner!!!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413498


looking marvelous, Twinnie!!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Using my blue Sloane for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413434


this is a great colour for Sloane, love it!!


----------



## SDC2003

sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413498



This bag makes me swoon


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat today



You have the prettiest dresses! Mini cabat looks like a great size indeed...


----------



## Phiomega

My second oldest BV. I used her non stop when I got her - she is nice and buttery! 
I have not used her for work for a long time - feeling like Friday deserved a more relax bag so I snag her on a whim when I was heading outside my bedroom.


----------



## southernbelle43

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4414360
> 
> My second oldest BV. I used her non stop when I got her - she is nice and buttery!
> I have not used her for work for a long time - feeling like Friday deserved a more relax bag so I snag her on a whim when I was heading outside my bedroom.


Beautiful color!!!  What is it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful color!!!  What is it?


Glorious Atlantic. [emoji170]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My second oldest BV.



She definitely deserves a spin outside. This one always makes me smile, both color and style.


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glorious Atlantic. [emoji170]


I thought so.  Carrying the same one today, but my picture does not show the color like yours!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> I thought so



It's just as beautiful! How are you liking it?


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's just as beautiful! How are you liking it?


I love it. It is a great  size for me, very comfortable to carry, easy to find things in...and of course the leather and artistry are stellar.


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> I thought so.  Carrying the same one today, but my picture does not show the color like yours!!!


It looks so much like my Cobalt. Love the campana style. I wish they would bring back.


----------



## sngsk

Shadow piano clutch's first day out for a casual saturday brunch with the hubs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> I love it.



Wonderful! I'm glad it is working well for you. [emoji106] Mine is in Monalisa and as you can see, I am a purple fan.


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful! I'm glad it is working well for you. [emoji106] Mine is in Monalisa and as you can see, I am a purple fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415571


I'm a purple fan too! The campana looks so good in Mona Lisa.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> It looks so much like my Cobalt. Love the campana style. I wish they would bring back.


It is a good style.  I was unsure about the size but it turned out to be just what I wanted


----------



## anniebhu

Brighton Ciambrino our for lunch


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Small nero pouch.


----------



## dolali

Getting mani/pedi with Pillow. Trying to match its color!


----------



## H’sKisses

Peltro Medium Cabat hanging out with me on a street bench while DH and DS wander around a random classic car show that happened to be going on by our hotel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> I'm a purple fan too! The campana looks so good in Mona Lisa.


[emoji171] I like Byzantine too but it was more lavender for me and possibly a little more challenging to pair with my closet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> Brighton Ciambrino our for lunch



One of my fav colors in one of my fav style. You are looking great! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Small nero pouch.



Very happy that this pouch is working so well for you. 



dolali said:


> Getting mani/pedi with Pillow. Trying to match its color!



Gorgeous red! You'll need to post in the "mani" thread so that we can see your new mani.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Peltro Medium cabat]



Peltro... What a beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

With my recent additions, I had been neglecting my older BVs so i decided to take one of them out today- copper rame large veneta.

(And that's my lil sheltie in the background [emoji1] )


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Crystals cabat with my new little doggie. [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Crystals cabat with my new little doggie. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418654


Aren't they adorable?


----------



## Phiomega

Barolo cervo messenger bag... went very well with my nude pink jacket/top combo...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo messenger bag... went very well with my nude pink jacket/top combo...
> View attachment 4418695


great shot!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Crystals cabat with my new little doggie. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418654


welcome to the club!!


----------



## muchstuff

Still wearing the denim medium cervo Loop, such an easy bag to carry!


----------



## southernbelle43

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo messenger bag... went very well with my nude pink jacket/top combo...
> View attachment 4418695


I really like this bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Still wearing the denim medium cervo Loop, such an easy bag to carry!


The one you did not like, hee hee hee.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> The one you did not like, hee hee hee.


Always loved the bag, and have decided the colour isn't as blue as all that. It does in fact look really good with jeans!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Always loved the bag, and have decided the colour isn't as blue as all that. It does in fact look really good with jeans!


You've got me wanting one!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You've got me wanting one!


There was one on eBay a week or so ago... EDIT, here it is...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...529036?hash=item364c12b78c:g:5iUAAOSwY49cnmn4


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> There was one on eBay a week or so ago... EDIT, here it is...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...529036?hash=item364c12b78c:g:5iUAAOSwY49cnmn4


Thank you! Did yours cost that much?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! Did yours cost that much?


No, mine wasn't as expensive as this one. Maybe they’ll come down a little? Can’t hurt to ask...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Aren't they adorable?





ksuromax said:


> welcome to the club!!



Thanks!  He’s bigger IRL than I expected. Lol. Love him.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> great shot!



Thank you. I tried hard to also capture the orchid in the corner 



southernbelle43 said:


> I really like this bag!



It is a great bag. The leather is super super soft. It is a bit heavy given the chain and there is a hidden structure so the bag does not flop when you put them up, but it is so easy to get things in and out. I fell in love again with her after not wearing it for a long time. I do wish to find a matching, shorter strap with black hardware - so I can wear it shoulder length [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Cement cervo loop and cement espadrilles.....and, yes, sweatpants....


----------



## dottiebbb

sngsk said:


> With my recent additions, I had been neglecting my older BVs so i decided to take one of them out today- copper rame large veneta.
> 
> (And that's my lil sheltie in the background [emoji1] )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418050



I love your style!


----------



## grietje

Slinky, the karung cabat, will join me for the next few days.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Baccara rose crossbody. Chaperoning my youngest son’s field trip to COSI.


----------



## diane278

Mist pouch.....I’m gaining confidence in carrying a light colored clutch without a disaster happening.....


----------



## southernbelle43

My bag for today.    Miss C is very photogenic, don't you think.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Mist pouch.....I’m gaining confidence in carrying a light colored clutch without a disaster happening.....
> View attachment 4421707


Very creative my dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Baccara rose crossbody. Chaperoning my youngest son’s field trip to COSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421416


I love this style.  Does it have a name?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

southernbelle43 said:


> I love this style.  Does it have a name?



I think flap nodini?  I’m hoping someone corrects my if I’m wrong. This little bag packs quite a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> I think flap nodini?  I’m hoping someone corrects my if I’m wrong. This little bag packs quite a lot.


Thanks.  I like the look of this a lot!


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Baccara rose crossbody. Chaperoning my youngest son’s field trip to COSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421416



How are you liking your Nodini flap? I bought the Nero for my niece as a surprise graduation gift.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> My bag for today.    Miss C is very photogenic, don't you think.
> View attachment 4421748



dream bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> How are you liking your Nodini flap? I bought the Nero for my niece as a surprise graduation gift.



What a great graduation gift. I really like it. It is soft and so lightweight. Yet holds quite a bit. I didn’t even have to change wallets to use it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

southernbelle43 said:


> My bag for today.    Miss C is very photogenic, don't you think.
> View attachment 4421748



I love the colors in this. Great photo.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Mist pouch.....I’m gaining confidence in carrying a light colored clutch without a disaster happening.....
> View attachment 4421707



It is so chic looking. I really wanted to go with this one but too afraid of the color. Glad to see you are not afraid to use it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> It is so chic looking. I really wanted to go with this one but too afraid of the color. Glad to see you are not afraid to use it.


I don’t think Diane is afraid of anything!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love the colors in this. Great photo.


Thank you. Needless to say it matches anything and everything which is quite handy and practical.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Errands today.


----------



## hokatie

This tote will be useful for the weekend ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Errands today.]



I'm loving this color combo,that pouch looks especially adorable!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Errands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422593


big dog 


hokatie said:


> This tote will be useful for the weekend ❤️


what a great neutral-non-neutral


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Soccer today. Lots of space in this little bag.


----------



## veevee1

Buckeyemommy said:


> Soccer today. Lots of space in this little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423536
> View attachment 4423537



I am obsessed with your wallet! I love that BV made some versions with hardware. The color your chose is amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

veevee1 said:


> I am obsessed with your wallet! I love that BV made some versions with hardware. The color your chose is amazing!



Thanks!  I love this color, it’s not like anything else I have. And it was on sale, even better. [emoji6]


----------



## sngsk

Blood fume large veneta. With my great grandmother's ruby ring to match [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Blood fume large veneta.]



Femme fatale! You look so edgy chic to conquer the world. [emoji106]


----------



## abs678

Trusty medium Veneta
I swear this bag still looks new after near daily use for five years.


----------



## ksuromax

Ziparound tote and the Doggo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Blood fume large veneta. With my great grandmother's ruby ring to match [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423835



Lovely!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Finally no rain!


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally no rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424163


What beautiful pieces! [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Ziparound tote and the Doggo


Love how you've matched the Doggo and your pedi and the small pops of colour! [emoji7]


----------



## sngsk

Going the more feminine route with Blood fume today [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Going the more feminine route with Blood fume today [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424896


you look marvelous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally no rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424163


brilliant pairing!  
these 2 look like intended set!


----------



## muchstuff

Changed to my absinthe cervo hobo, contemplating a second one in the same style so need a refresher...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Changed to my absinthe cervo hobo, contemplating a second one in the same style so need a refresher...
> 
> View attachment 4429496



How would you compare this to the Baseball?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> How would you compare this to the Baseball?


For starters it has a wider structured base and the drape is totally different.  Baseball's probably a little easier to get into and find stuff in but I really like this style. The edge coat on the handle seems prone to cracking, a bit of mine is peeling off and the other one I'm looking at seems to have the same problem. But mine is also from 2008 so I guess that's understandable. You wouldn't have that with the baseball as the handle doesn't have that type of glazing.


----------



## H’sKisses

I’ve thought about this style as I like the wider base... I just wasn’t sure if the handle was comfortable, if it dug in the shoulder. I have a tendency to load up.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve thought about this style as I like the wider base... I just wasn’t sure if the handle was comfortable, if it dug in the shoulder. I have a tendency to load up.


The baseball with that really soft strap will be the more comfortable (it's probably one of the most comfy straps out there IMO) but I carry a fair amount and don't recall having any issues with this one.


----------



## sngsk

Ostrich/croc flap clutch accompanying me for cake and coffee. [emoji173]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Ostrich/croc flap clutch accompanying me for cake and coffee. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429656



Gorgeous!


----------



## sngsk

Carrying on with the purples with Mona Lisa convertible [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Carrying on with the purples with Mona Lisa convertible [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431150


dreamy!!


----------



## Kharris332003

Beautiful. You always look so chic.


----------



## sngsk

Kharris332003 said:


> Beautiful. You always look so chic.


Thank you [emoji5] [emoji8]


----------



## Bagcoolie

My flats (in flamingo)’s maiden trip out of the apartment


----------



## ksuromax

cervo hobo #7 
espadrilles and panda charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> cervo hobo #7
> espadrilles and panda charm


Panda [emoji209] is so cute and hello Atlantic! Love those espadrilles!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Espresso Cervo shoulder bag ytd.
China Red double pillow today.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> cervo hobo #7
> espadrilles and panda charm


Great colors


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Getting a pedi after some really grueling yard work [emoji16]


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Carrying on with the purples with Mona Lisa convertible [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431150


You should be a model!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Billiard Cervo Hobo finally made its way to my collection! After years of loving and wanting this color, I’m so happy! Thanks to the Master Enabler, Much, for alerting me!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Billiard Cervo Hobo finally made its way to my collection! After years of loving and wanting this color, I’m so happy! Thanks to the Master Enabler, Much, for alerting me!
> View attachment 4437787


Looks perfect, congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Carrying on with the purples with Mona Lisa convertible [emoji1]



Very nice, unexpected color combination!


----------



## Phiomega

Took my fluttery butterfly bag out for a weekend trip - chat with @Bagcoolie reminded me to get my light color bags out more often, and not too paranoid about it!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4437810
> 
> Took my fluttery butterfly bag out for a weekend trip - chat with @Bagcoolie reminded me to get my light color bags out more often, and not too paranoid about it!


Love the lilac color of this bag


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Billiard Cervo Hobo finally made its way to my collection! After years of loving and wanting this color, I’m so happy! Thanks to the Master Enabler, Much, for alerting me!
> View attachment 4437787


big congrats!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Billiard Cervo



Congrats! I know how much you wanted this bag. So happy for you! 



Phiomega said:


> my fluttery butterfly!



I really adore this color and the butterfly details. So pretty! Glad you are bringing it on your wkn trip. One step at a time. I used to be a little paranoid about my China Red pillow so I understand how you feel.


----------



## ksuromax

me and #7 came home from work


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> big congrats!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I know how much you wanted this bag. So happy for you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! The purple lining is just as amazing!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I know how much you wanted this bag. So happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I really adore this color and the butterfly details. So pretty! Glad you are bringing it on your wkn trip. One step at a time. I used to be a little paranoid about my China Red pillow so I understand how you feel.


Use those bags and enjoy them.  You never know when life is going to change and a handbag will be the least of your concerns. So get out there with those bags and wear them out, lol.


----------



## diane278

Any Dr office scheduler that gives me a 9 am appt must have a death wish.....why can’t they start at noon?
Dark antique silver Lauren clutch.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Any Dr office scheduler that gives me a 9 am appt must have a death wish.....why can’t they start at noon?
> Dark antique silver Lauren clutch.
> View attachment 4438576


You look so cute!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Any Dr office scheduler that gives me a 9 am appt must have a death wish.....why can’t they start at noon?
> Dark antique silver Lauren clutch.
> View attachment 4438576


you look fabulous! 
at 9 i look like this...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> you look fabulous!
> at 9 i look like this...


I doubt that! I know that’s not you because I don’t see a BV on your arm....nor BV shoes on your feet! 
Since I retired I have rarely felt the need to get up early....


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> Very nice, unexpected color combination!


Thank you! 





southernbelle43 said:


> You should be a model!!


Aww thank you. You are far too kind. [emoji5]


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4437810
> 
> Took my fluttery butterfly bag out for a weekend trip - chat with @Bagcoolie reminded me to get my light color bags out more often, and not too paranoid about it!


That is sooo pretty. I wish i had gotten something from this range. I passed on a french wallet and i regret it to this day.


diane278 said:


> Any Dr office scheduler that gives me a 9 am appt must have a death wish.....why can’t they start at noon?
> Dark antique silver Lauren clutch.
> View attachment 4438576


Always love your casual chic style [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

Gigolo red knot clutch bag on her maiden voyage, with BV bangle in tow. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Use those bags and enjoy them.  You never know when life is going to change and a handbag will be the least of your concerns. So get out there with those bags and wear them out, lol.


So true! I'm definitely more free spirited these days and just carry them... well, unless a thunderstorm [emoji939] is brewing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Gigolo red knot clutch bag on her maiden voyage, with BV bangle in tow



I love this color story in the form of your ootd. Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Gigolo red knot clutch bag on her maiden voyage, with BV bangle in tow. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438955



Love this!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I doubt that! I know that’s not you because I don’t see a BV on your arm....nor BV shoes on your feet!
> Since I retired I have rarely felt the need to get up early....


hahahahaha  well, i do, sometimes, cheat and wear my Bals, bags, or shoes, but my BV silver necklaces, bracelets and a ring are ALWAYS on me!


----------



## Phiomega

Bagcoolie said:


> Love the lilac color of this bag



Thank you. The color is very unusual for my wardrobe but it is a beauty.



frenziedhandbag said:


> I really adore this color and the butterfly details. So pretty! Glad you are bringing it on your wkn trip. One step at a time. I used to be a little paranoid about my China Red pillow so I understand how you feel.



Thank you - it is truly my prettiest bag amongst all!



southernbelle43 said:


> Use those bags and enjoy them.  You never know when life is going to change and a handbag will be the least of your concerns. So get out there with those bags and wear them out, lol.



Well said. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Gigolo red knot clutch bag on her maiden voyage, with BV bangle in tow. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438955



Looking lovely @sngsk!


----------



## Phiomega

The TPF meet up in Singapore reminds me of my BV love.... today Camel Veneta is out! This bag brings me memory of the Alps - I got her unexpectedly in a boutique in a small ski vacation town in Austria (Kitzbuhel) more than 2 years ago...


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4439311
> 
> The TPF meet up in Singapore reminds me of my BV love.... today Camel Veneta is out! This bag brings me memory of the Alps - I got her unexpectedly in a boutique in a small ski vacation town in Austria (Kitzbuhel) more than 2 years ago...



Camel is such a lovely neutral!  Whilst I do not do impulse buys much, I love unexpected finds especially while travelling. Best kind of souvenior


----------



## sngsk

Loving gigolo red and going with a safari theme today


----------



## muchstuff

For all of the flack that TRR gets, you can get some great bags if you luck out. This one's in almost new condition...


----------



## Kharris332003

sngsk said:


> Loving gigolo red and going with a safari theme today
> 
> View attachment 4439969


Lovely. Do I spy a Pied de Poule in the background?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## sngsk

Kharris332003 said:


> Lovely. Do I spy a Pied de Poule in the background?  Thanks for posting!



Good eye! I have a bit of a "babushka-cabat" situation going on due to storage limitations- mini peltro in medium tea rame in large pdp


----------



## V0N1B2

Spring 2018 China Red & Lilac Satin D’Orsay Kkkkitten Heels (and I use the term “heels” very loosely)


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring 2018 China Red & Lilac Satin D’Orsay Kkkkitten Heels (and I use the term “heels” very loosely)
> View attachment 4441081


Ohh la la!


----------



## Kharris332003

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring 2018 China Red & Lilac Satin D’Orsay Kkkkitten Heels (and I use the term “heels” very loosely)
> View attachment 4441081


Wow. Beautiful and so chic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

It's been a while since I last brought this beauty out. New Steel large Veneta.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's been a while since I last brought this beauty out. New Steel large Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's been a while since I last brought this beauty out. New Steel large Veneta.


----------



## BV_fan

My 2010 cervo hobo. I believe it’s blood.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_fan said:


> View attachment 4445317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2010 cervo hobo. I believe it’s blood.


Blood was in 2012, this could be Scarlet, perhaps? 
regardless, it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_fan said:


> 2010 cervo hobo. I believe it’s blood.


This is such a pretty red. Plus it is in Cervo, my fav! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a pretty red. Plus it is in Cervo, my fav! ❤️


There's what looks like the same bag (unauthenticated but the tag reads scarlet) on eBay...if authentic it's a low starting bid and apparently NWOT.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...800137?hash=item1efb56f9c9:g:nLMAAOSwoYlc6~5b


----------



## dolali

BV_fan said:


> View attachment 4445317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2010 cervo hobo. I believe it’s blood.



I am a sucker for red bags. This one is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Ziparound tote for this work week


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ziparound tote for this work week


Looks great on you!


----------



## akarp317

I would be tempted by this if I didn’t already have both a bag in this color and one in this style. That red is so so beautiful. 



muchstuff said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...800137?hash=item1efb56f9c9:g:nLMAAOSwoYlc6~5b


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you!


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my Veneta ...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's been a while since I last brought this beauty out. New Steel large Veneta.



Such a great shade in classic shape. How is it softening up?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Such a great shade in classic shape. How is it softening up?



I found it soft to start with. The 'puffy' handle is so comfortable and I actually prefer this newer style over the old. In fact, I like it so much that I have a medium on the way.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Veneta ...



This color... is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Ziparound tote for this work week


Gorgeous! You make black & red look so chic!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> I found it soft to start with. The 'puffy' handle is so comfortable and I actually prefer this newer style over the old. In fact, I like it so much that I have a medium on the way.


A medium on the way?! In what colour?Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Veneta ...
> View attachment 4446178


I'm a sucker for neutrals and BV does the best taupes/grieges imho.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> I'm a sucker for neutrals and BV does the best taupes/grieges imho.


I'm a big neutral fan as well, and I agree.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous! You make black & red look so chic!


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Veneta ...
> View attachment 4446178


she is truly beautiful!!  


sngsk said:


> A medium on the way?! In what colour?Can't wait for your reveal!


+1


----------



## H’sKisses

PO Mini taking a ride


----------



## sngsk

Mist/nero woc out for a spin today after being tucked away for almost a good half a year.


----------



## Nibb

My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448934


LOVE IT!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448934


I love that bag. Another poster has one like it and I drool every time I see it. No wonder you were and are over the moon.


----------



## ksuromax

Fab score, congrats!!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Fab score, congrats!!


Thank you.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Post-lunch tea time with Campana


----------



## tenKrat

Large Veneta in Dahlia and metallic bracelets


----------



## grietje

Going on a mid-century home tour so steel saddle nodini is with me.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448934


Twins!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448934


Oh my. Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Small Nero pouch.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> My new Cervo arrived today! Thanks to the enablers on this site, I went from sitting politely on the fence to diving over the fence while screaming “COME TO MAMA”! Seriously, I’m really happy and I hope the SA at Bergdorf has forgiven my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448934


Love love love that colour combination. Congrats on a fabulous find!


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4449231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-lunch tea time with Campana


One of my favourite styles and such a beautiful colour


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Love love love that colour combination. Congrats on a fabulous find!


Thank you, I feel fortunate.


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Mallow


----------



## Bagcoolie

Baby Cesta in arctic today


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4451744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Cesta in arctic today


So pretty! Glad you are giving it a go.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Canvas tote this week.


----------



## Rumbabird

Buckeyemommy said:


> Canvas tote this week.


Love the detail and design of your tote.   Can you share any of its history?


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Canvas tote this week.


Never seen this before! So unique with such interesting details. Love it.


----------



## grietje

I have been loving the small Brighton loop hobo. It’s really easy to wear and I appreciate how it works so well in the evening.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Never seen this before! So unique with such interesting details. Love it.


Thanks!  It’s so functional and easy to carry.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Rumbabird said:


> Love the detail and design of your tote.   Can you share any of its history?


Thanks. Got it for mother’s d a couple years ago. I got caught in a monsoon rainstorm with it and the suede lining got ruined. I sent it to Modern Leather in NY and they replaced it. Same inside pockets and everything. You’d never know!


----------



## sngsk

Tea Rame medium Cabat accompanying me to work today.


----------



## melvel

Medium Campana in Ebano.  Love this so much, although I have outgrown the size.


----------



## ksuromax

melvel said:


> Medium Campana in Ebano.  Love this so much, although I have outgrown the size.


oh, god... leather looks like silk!!


----------



## diane278

Mist pouch


----------



## V0N1B2

EF 2013 Nero Vernice Sandals today. *not that exciting, but whatevs...


----------



## Kharris332003

melvel said:


> Medium Campana in Ebano.  Love this so much, although I have outgrown the size.


Lovely bag. Do you mean it’s too big or too small?


----------



## pudu

Phiomega said:


> Barolo cervo messenger bag... went very well with my nude pink jacket/top combo...
> View attachment 4418695


This is amazing! Do you mind sharing the dimensions of this bag in cm? Thanks!


----------



## pudu

Just trying this out, my first BV.. Trying to decide whether or not to keep it! An older medium Veneta. What do you think?


----------



## H’sKisses

pudu said:


> Just trying this out, my first BV.. Trying to decide whether or not to keep it! An older medium Veneta. What do you think?



Armatura? Keep! Such a classic bag.

Congrats on your first... won’t be your last!!! So many beautiful designs and leathers and colors, especially the older ones IMO.


----------



## akarp317

I love it on you. 100% keep!



pudu said:


> Just trying this out, my first BV.. Trying to decide whether or not to keep it! An older medium Veneta. What do you think?


----------



## pudu

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Armatura? Keep! Such a classic bag.
> 
> Congrats on your first... won’t be your last!!! So many beautiful designs and leathers and colors, especially the older ones IMO.



Ah is that what it's called? Am just learning! Yes I am falling in love with it..


----------



## muchstuff

pudu said:


> Just trying this out, my first BV.. Trying to decide whether or not to keep it! An older medium Veneta. What do you think?


If it was mine I'd definitely be keeping it!


----------



## H’sKisses

pudu said:


> Ah is that what it's called? Am just learning! Yes I am falling in love with it..


I’m not quite sure, it looks it from photos!


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> If it was mine I'd definitely be keeping it!



+1


----------



## ksuromax

pudu said:


> Just trying this out, my first BV.. Trying to decide whether or not to keep it! An older medium Veneta. What do you think?


it looks great on you, from the pics it looks like Armatura to me
is it medium? mine looks smaller, or, you are petite?


----------



## melvel

Kharris332003 said:


> Lovely bag. Do you mean it’s too big or too small?



It's already too small for me.  I use it when I don't have to bring a lot.  I prefer my Large Campana now.


----------



## melvel

ksuromax said:


> oh, god... leather looks like silk!!



It does!  BV is the one brand which looks better as it gets older.  This bag is I think 5 years old already and still looks so new.


----------



## pudu

ksuromax said:


> it looks great on you, from the pics it looks like Armatura to me
> is it medium? mine looks smaller, or, you are petite?



Thank you! I think it is the medium, about 40 cm across. I am also petite though, 5 ft tall.


----------



## ksuromax

pudu said:


> Thank you! I think it is the medium, about 40 cm across. I am also petite though, 5 ft tall.


ah, than yes, it's Medium, we're twins! 
but it looks great on your frame


----------



## cosima

Today at the mall with my Campana medium in nero.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The only BV I had during my week long road trip in Jeju Island and Seoul. 

Came home to this Nero medium Veneta. I really like my large Veneta with the puffy handle so giving the medium another go again. This smaller size is also dressier and will be a splendid grab and go bag for dinners. My first BV bag in Nero too.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The only BV I had during my week long road trip in Jeju Island and Seoul.
> 
> Came home to this Nero medium Veneta. I really like my large Veneta with the puffy handle so giving the medium another go again. This smaller size is also dressier and will be a splendid grab and go bag for dinners. My first BV bag in Nero too.


I hope you love yours as much as I love mine! One of the few bags where both sizes work for me .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I hope you love yours as much as I love mine! .



Oh, I knew you had the large in Tourmaline but I missed the color of your medium? What color is it? 

I used to have two medium Venetas in the old style but rehomed both of them. I'm hopeful for this nero one. It just felt so comfortable on the shoulder and the color helps, I can see myself using it a lot. Especially when I don't want to think...


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I knew you had the large in Tourmaline but I missed the color of your medium? What color is it?
> 
> I used to have two medium Venetas in the old style but rehomed both of them. I'm hopeful for this nero one. It just felt so comfortable on the shoulder and the color helps, I can see myself using it a lot. Especially when I don't want to think...


I have two mediums. One quilted one in and the regular  intrecciato in shadow according to V0N.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> One quilted one in and the regular  intrecciato in shadow.



I remember the Shadow one. For some reason, I thought it was a Campana. Silly me. Shadow is gorgeous! That quilted one is so unique too. Both are great neutrals!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I remember the Shadow one. For some reason, I thought it was a Campana. Silly me. Shadow is gorgeous! That quilted one is so unique too. Both are great neutrals!


Thanks, pretty sure I’ll be adding more at some point!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> pretty sure I’ll be adding more at some point!


If it works for you, I'm all hands up for multiples!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The only BV I had during my week long road trip in Jeju Island and Seoul.
> 
> Came home to this Nero medium Veneta. I really like my large Veneta with the puffy handle so giving the medium another go again. This smaller size is also dressier and will be a splendid grab and go bag for dinners. My first BV bag in Nero too.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, pretty sure I’ll be adding more at some point!


 
ok, now i know where you're heading...


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> The only BV I had during my week long road trip in Jeju Island and Seoul.
> 
> Came home to this Nero medium Veneta. I really like my large Veneta with the puffy handle so giving the medium another go again. This smaller size is also dressier and will be a splendid grab and go bag for dinners. My first BV bag in Nero too.


Gorgeous! You'll have to bring it along to our next BV meet.

Hope you had a lovely holiday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


>



 



sngsk said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday!



Thank you! My companions had a wonderful trip and I am very happy with that. Travelling with three seniors and kid plus hubby. I was very sick, both before, during and after the trip. I know I look like I'm having a fabulous time. I guess if one tells herself life is great, then yeah, all is well.  Thankful to be back in the comfort of my own bed and slowly recover.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! My companions had a wonderful trip and I am very happy with that. Travelling with three seniors and kid plus hubby. I was very sick, both before, during and after the trip. I know I look like I'm having a fabulous time. I guess if one tells herself life is great, then yeah, all is well.  Thankful to be back in the comfort of my own bed and slowly recover.


Oh dear, I hope you're feeling much better!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Oh dear, I hope you're feeling much better!


Thank you!
Much worse than before. Hahahaha but I'm positive I just needs lots of sleep. Something which I didn't achieve during the trip.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you!
> Much worse than before. Hahahaha but I'm positive I just needs lots of sleep. Something which I didn't achieve during the trip.


Then I hope you have the opportunity to just rest for awhile!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I hope you have the opportunity to just rest for awhile!


I hope so too, it is the school holidays. I need to get well soon!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Afternoon coffee with casual pouch and sunnies.


----------



## anniebhu

Pacific nodini with me on protest march in Hong Kong


----------



## anniebhu

Pacific nodini with me on protest march in Hong Kong


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope so too, it is the school holidays. I need to get well soon!


Poor thing! Take care and get well soon!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope so too, it is the school holidays. I need to get well soon!


Poor thing! Take care and get well soon!


----------



## sngsk

Had no idea what to wear today so I pulled on a shirt/scarf combo and my trusty Brighton pouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> my trusty Brighton pouch.


Effortlessly chic as always! A wonderful accessory or two helps pull a look together so well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Poor thing! Take care and get well soon!


Thank you! Trying my best!


----------



## H’sKisses

Electrique Baseball with Karung weave


----------



## diane278

Antique silver Lauren clutch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Antique silver Lauren clutch


You are my inspiration. Minimal and yet elegantly chic at the same time.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are my inspiration. Minimal and yet elegantly chic at the same time.


Thank you! I have a formula that seems to work for me and I try to stick to it....and I think it’s easier as I get older....


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special Veneta in Poussin (I think)


----------



## Nibb

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special Veneta in Poussin (I think)


Love the giant silk and the bag!


----------



## GoStanford

New-to-me Baseball cervo hobo from a lovely TPFer.  I've experimented with this design in the past.  This one is a keeper!  I've been carrying it all week.

It's still hot in SF - up to 93/94 today, hotter than it should be for this time of year, and higher than the forecast called for as of last night.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4459046
> 
> New-to-me Baseball cervo hobo from a lovely TPFer.  I've experimented with this design in the past.  This one is a keeper!  I've been carrying it all week.
> 
> It's still hot in SF - up to 93/94 today, hotter than it should be for this time of year, and higher than the forecast called for as of last night.


Is that the dark sergeant? Beautiful bag!


----------



## H’sKisses

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4459046
> 
> New-to-me Baseball cervo hobo from a lovely TPFer.  I've experimented with this design in the past.  This one is a keeper!  I've been carrying it all week.
> 
> It's still hot in SF - up to 93/94 today, hotter than it should be for this time of year, and higher than the forecast called for as of last night.




If that’s Dark Sergeant/turkey , “hi, Bag twin!”


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> If that’s Dark Sergeant/turkey , “hi, Bag twin!”





muchstuff said:


> Is that the dark sergeant? Beautiful bag!


Yep, I believe this is that color!  I'm a big fan of what my mom used to call "military green" or "army green" - it's such a complementary backdrop to me for all outfits.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special Veneta in Poussin (I think)


looking great!! (yes, it is Poussin )
love the scarf and the bag colour pairing


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4459046
> 
> New-to-me Baseball cervo hobo from a lovely TPFer.  I've experimented with this design in the past.  This one is a keeper!  I've been carrying it all week.
> 
> It's still hot in SF - up to 93/94 today, hotter than it should be for this time of year, and higher than the forecast called for as of last night.


Big congrats!
Fantastic neutral, and definitely a keeper!


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> Yep, I believe this is that color!  I'm a big fan of what my mom used to call "military green" or "army green" - it's such a complementary backdrop to me for all outfits.


Same here!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Nibb said:


> Love the giant silk and the bag!





ksuromax said:


> looking great!! (yes, it is Poussin )
> love the scarf and the bag colour pairing



Thank you!

This is my first giant silk.  It is summer silk, and while I enjoy the lightness of it, I find the drape a little harder to manage than regular silk. Can’t have everything


----------



## akarp317

Taking miss brique loop out for a spin today!


----------



## diane278

Mist pouch....baby size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special Veneta in Poussin


Looking gorgeous as usual! Love the treatment on that Veneta. 



GoStanford said:


> this one is a keeper!


It is so hard to put cervo down, isn't it? There is just a ease to it, so easy to carry. I'm a green lover myself, especially military green so I'm definitely ogling at your bag. Congrats on your new bag! 



akarp317 said:


> brique loopQUOTE]
> Beautiful color and in my fav BV leather!
> 
> 
> 
> diane278 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mist pouch....baby size./QUOTE]
> Hello lovely baby, enjoy your adventures today!
Click to expand...


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Mist pouch....baby size.
> View attachment 4459575


That is really beautiful. Maybe one of these days I will learn to “ clutch.”


----------



## sngsk

akarp317 said:


> Taking miss brique loop out for a spin today!
> 
> View attachment 4459506
> View attachment 4459509


Beautiful colour and styling!


----------



## sngsk

It was a toss up between Eclipse montaigne and Gigolo knot clutch bag today. Decided to go hands-free.


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> It was a toss up between Eclipse montaigne and Gigolo knot clutch bag today. Decided to go hands-free.


You always look so pulled together & polished!


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> It was a toss up between Eclipse montaigne and Gigolo knot clutch bag today. Decided to go hands-free.


You are so chic!!,


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> You always look so pulled together & polished!





southernbelle43 said:


> You are so chic!!,



Thank you!  BV always makes it that much easier


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large Veneta in Elephant


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Veneta in Elephant


Fabulous teal/yellow combination (how it looks on my screen).  I always admire your styling photos.  We have had some great photos posted this week.


----------



## diane278

This morning’s donut run.....(there are donuts needing to be eaten on the way home....)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> This morning’s donut run.....(there are donuts needing to be eaten on the way home....)
> View attachment 4460571


Oh my gosh. My one irresistible vice is a donut. You could put the most elegant dessert in front of me along with a box of donuts...no contest. Donuts.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> It was a toss up between Eclipse montaigne and Gigolo knot clutch bag today. Decided to go hands-free.


you look gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Veneta in Elephant


Louise, you are my colour soul mate!! great outfit, great taste!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> This morning’s donut run.....(there are donuts needing to be eaten on the way home....)
> View attachment 4460571


perfect set-up!  , light, easy and chic!


----------



## LouiseCPH

GoStanford said:


> Fabulous teal/yellow combination (how it looks on my screen).  I always admire your styling photos.  We have had some great photos posted this week.





ksuromax said:


> Louise, you are my colour soul mate!! great outfit, great taste!!



Thnaks, and right back at both of you!

I love colors, and love finding new combinations (some would perhaps call it clashing...). 

The eternal dilemma is whether to let the bag clash or go neutral (I know, I know #firstworldproblems ). So far I have chosen neutral or matching, but I am thinking about getting a bright, green bag. What do you think? I would start small with a weekend bag, and see if I ‘d get use out of it...


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Veneta in Elephant



You and @ksuromax carry off colours so well! 



diane278 said:


> This morning’s donut run.....(there are donuts needing to be eaten on the way home....)
> View attachment 4460571



Love the black-grey palette especially the lanyard. What colour is it?



ksuromax said:


> you look gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. My one irresistible vice is a donut. You could put the most elegant dessert in front of me along with a box of donuts...no contest. Donuts.


Because I’m trying to wean myself off maple bars, I’m now eating two plain donuts. Baby steps!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Because I’m trying to wean myself off maple bars, I’m now eating two plain donuts. Baby steps!


Ah, plain glazed donuts are the nectar of the gods.  They are ruining them now by adding flavors like bacon-maple on top. Heresy.


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> So far I have chosen neutral or matching, but I am thinking about getting a bright, green bag. What do you think? I would start small with a weekend bag, and see if I ‘d get use out of it...



I think green can be a wonderful backdrop for other colors.  I once read that Nature uses green everywhere in the grass, leaves, and plants, and we think it goes with all the floral colors out there, so why not incorporate it into fashion as well?  One of my treasured bags is an apple-green Coach shoulder bag I received from my parents for my 30th birthday.  I still have it though I have many more things to carry on a daily basis than will fit into it now.  I should have enjoyed my little bags more often before I had to carry things like reading glasses!

Funny, the smiley face still shows up even though I don't see it in my post!


----------



## grietje

Traveling with my favorite warm weather fun bag and a coordinating Brighton wallet


----------



## sngsk

grietje said:


> View attachment 4461261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my favorite warm weather fun bag and a coordinating Brighton wallet


 
So pretty! I passed on a nodini in that design and have been kicking myself for it ever since


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 4461261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my favorite warm weather fun bag and a coordinating Brighton wallet


summer perfection shot!!


----------



## dolali

grietje said:


> View attachment 4461261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my favorite warm weather fun bag and a coordinating Brighton wallet



Beautiful pair! Have fun traveling.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Morning coffee before heading back to office to clear my backlog. With medium Cabat in ebano It has softened to a puddle.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank God it’s the weekend ! Mona Lisa nodini


----------



## diane278

BV clutch, espadrilles, rete earrings.....and my trademark wrinkled linen tunic.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> BV clutch, espadrilles, rete earrings.....and my trademark wrinkled linen tunic.
> View attachment 4462720


Is it wrinkled? All of mine look like that.  Are you supposed to iron them, yikes!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it wrinkled? All of mine look like that.  Are you supposed to iron them, yikes!


I don’t do well in ironed linen. It just gets bunched up.  I prefer soft, washed, wrinkled linen.  I guess it’s up to the wearer. I’m pretty sure I still have an iron somewhere......but I don’t seem to need it.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I don’t do well in ironed linen. It just gets bunched up.  I prefer soft, washed, wrinkled linen.  I guess it’s up to the wearer. I’m pretty sure I still have an iron somewhere......but I don’t seem to need it.


I totally agree.  Almost all of my summer tops are “no iron” linen.  They seem to wrinkle more when ironed than they do if I simply wash and wear.


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> Morning coffee before heading back to office to clear my backlog. With medium Cabat in ebano It has softened to a puddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462272



Ebano! One of my favourite browns from BV 



LouiseCPH said:


> Thank God it’s the weekend ! Mona Lisa nodini



Love how it is picking up the purple in your scarf! 



diane278 said:


> BV clutch, espadrilles, rete earrings.....and my trademark wrinkled linen tunic.
> View attachment 4462720



So casual chic, as always! You are my inspiration.


----------



## sngsk

No BV accessories today; just a BV cashmere sweater.


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Ebano! One of my favourite browns from BV
> 
> 
> 
> Love how it is picking up the purple in your scarf!
> 
> 
> For the longest time I matched shoes and bag. Within the last year I have come to pair scarf and bag in stead, and it’s like a new world opening to me !


----------



## H’sKisses

NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


Oh my, pounds and pounds of delicious cervo.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


Such smooshy cervo


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


All that cervo in such gorgeous neutrals


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


One cervo out for the day was already love for me but two cervos out together? Gosh, I want to hug both of them!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> One cervo out for the day was already love for me but two cervos out together? Gosh, I want to hug both of them!


The Ebano is my work bag, so i have it with me daily!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG Cervo Loop and Ebano Cervo Zip Around Tote


----------



## diane278

Cervo loop.....this thing has become a work horse.   
(Thanks, Grietje, for alleviating my doubts about trying this bag....)


----------



## sngsk

Bringing a bit of sunshine out with me today- Ottone sloane to get me through the mid-week


----------



## Mousse

Nero City Veneta. It’s a great bag to carry cross body in Las Vegas.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> Nero City Veneta. It’s a great bag to carry cross body in Las Vegas.



Enjoy my city! Try not to melt in our heat!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Bringing a bit of sunshine out with me today- Ottone sloane to get me through the mid-week


looking marvelous!


----------



## ksuromax

Feeling Naughty today...


----------



## Mousse

At the Wynn Plaza Las Vegas.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> At the Wynn Plaza Las Vegas.



I spy that brown bag!!!! Spill it!  What’d you get?!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I spy that brown bag!!!! Spill it!  What’d you get?!


Oh, a little something. You will see soon.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> Oh, a little something. You will see soon.


 Reveal!!!


----------



## grietje

A warm day and my client site is biz casual so it’s a linen dress (already wrinkled) and the Hanami basket bag


----------



## muchstuff

My beautiful ottone Cabat...


----------



## diane278

Mist pouch


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Mist pouch
> View attachment 4467226


You look so CUTE!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Mist pouch



@southernbelle43 So true!  I am loving the outfit Diane. I just love the tone on tone look.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> @southernbelle43 So true!  I am loving the outfit Diane. I just love the tone on tone look.


Me too.  I have always thought this is such an elegant look, but I cannot wear it. . I am a winter and look like I am dead in beiges, tans, grays, etc., almost anything pale or pastel.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You look so CUTE!





grietje said:


> @southernbelle43 So true!  I am loving the outfit Diane. I just love the tone on tone look.


Thank you! I’m going through my closet and anything that doesn’t get worn is going to be removed at the end of July.


----------



## princesspig

Black fringe nodini - first outing, and we only went to the supermarket...

I wear it like I would any black bag (jeans, top, jacket - nothing special), but my husband thinks the fringe requires a different outfit. 
How do you use your fringe bags, or how would you style it?


----------



## diane278

princesspig said:


> Black fringe nodini - first outing, and we only went to the supermarket...
> 
> I wear it like I would any black bag (jeans, top, jacket - nothing special), but my husband thinks the fringe requires a different outfit.
> How do you use your fringe bags, or how would you style it?


I would wear it exactly like you do...like any black bag. I spend most of my time in jeans and a basic tunic or sweater.  

This is much younger than I am, but I think it looks great with her basic outfit.....


----------



## princesspig

diane278 said:


> I would wear it exactly like you do...like any black bag. I spend most of my time in jeans and a basic tunic or sweater.
> 
> This is much younger than I am, but I think it looks great with her basic outfit.....
> View attachment 4467367



Thank you!
That outfit looks great - maybe my husband is not one to take style advice from


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.  I have always thought this is such an elegant look, but I cannot wear it. . I am a winter and look like I am dead in beiges, tans, grays, etc., almost anything pale or pastel.


I’m also a winter. My best colors near my face are fuchsia and royal blue....or they were. But now that I seem to have added rosacea to my autoimmune collection, I think brights can make me look like a neon light at times.


----------



## diane278

princesspig said:


> Thank you!
> That outfit looks great - maybe my husband is not one to take style advice from


You might ask him to find you a picture online to show you what he is visualizing.......


----------



## sngsk

Mousse said:


> At the Wynn Plaza Las Vegas.


Can't wait for ur reveal!



grietje said:


> View attachment 4467104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A warm day and my client site is biz casual so it’s a linen dress (already wrinkled) and the Hanami basket bag


Loving the summer look 



muchstuff said:


> My beautiful ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4467194







diane278 said:


> Mist pouch
> View attachment 4467226



U do casual elegance so well; nothing more elegant than a white/cream monochrome look.


----------



## sngsk

Necklace and Blood croc veneta. TGIF!


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Necklace and Blood croc veneta. TGIF!


Once again you nailed the look!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My beautiful ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4467194


stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## diane278

Small Nero clutch......looking rather large in this oddly angled photo......but cute nevertheless.....love those two little guys....


----------



## H’sKisses

Grey on grey with a pop of color. Even the floors are grey.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Grey on grey with a pop of color. Even the floors are grey.


Looks great!


----------



## diane278

BV pouch in mist & blanco espadrilles.....with my “signature” wrinkled linen clothing.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> BV pouch in mist & blanco espadrilles.....with my “signature” wrinkled linen clothing.
> View attachment 4468846


Where do you buy all of that linen?   I wear a lot of it because it is so cool and comfortable.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Where do you buy all of that linen?   I wear a lot of it because it is so cool and comfortable.


What brand(s) do you prefer? I buy most of mine from Eileen Fisher but I found some (like this dress) at Muji in Palo Alto @ Stanford Center. I’m looking for new brands as EF doesn’t seem to be doing as much woven linen as they have in the past.  I prefer the lighter weight linen, as it comes out of the dryer ready to wear.  In my experience, I’ve found that the heavier linens don’t get the soft wrinkled look without a lot of washing.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> What brand(s) do you prefer? I buy most of mine from Eileen Fisher but I found some (like this dress) at Muji in Palo Alto @ Stanford Center. I’m looking for new brands as EF doesn’t seem to be doing as much woven linen as they have in the past.  I prefer the lighter weight linen, as it comes out of the dryer ready to wear.  In my experience, I’ve found that the heavier linens don’t get the soft wrinkled look without a lot of washing.


I really have no favorites, but do a lot of shopping at Chico's.  Our city is not small in people, but the shopping is very very limited.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> What brand(s) do you prefer? I buy most of mine from Eileen Fisher but I found some (like this dress) at Muji in Palo Alto @ Stanford Center. I’m looking for new brands as EF doesn’t seem to be doing as much woven linen as they have in the past.  I prefer the lighter weight linen, as it comes out of the dryer ready to wear.  In my experience, I’ve found that the heavier linens don’t get the soft wrinkled look without a lot of washing.


thanks for sharing, i'll check Muji here, been looking for a casual blouse for a good while!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I purchased linen bedding from Lithuania on Etsy and it is so soft and luxurious. So tempted to try the clothing. Anyone tried Etsy?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> BV pouch in mist & blanco espadrilles.....with my “signature” wrinkled linen clothing


Gorgeous! Time for me to check out Muji.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Tourmaline Ayers disco at baseball game. Work event.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Ah, plain glazed donuts are the nectar of the gods.  They are ruining them now by adding flavors like bacon-maple on top. Heresy.


My favorites are crullers (French donuts, not the way they make them at Krispy kreme) and old fashioned. They are harder to find so I don't get donuts very often.


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline Ayers disco at baseball game. Work event.


I heart this bag.  If you ever tire of it please pm me!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> I heart this bag.  If you ever tire of it please pm me!!!


You will be the first!


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Tourmaline Ayers disco at baseball game. Work event.


You captured the colour so well! And that ayers trim just makes it so special. Love it.


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Veneta...


----------



## diane278

Nero nodini (& espadrilles)......I’m inspired by all of the tpf’ers who are organized enough to rotate their bags....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nero nodini (& espadrilles)......I’m inspired by all of the tpf’ers who are organized enough to rotate their bags....
> View attachment 4470496


I really don't think that one looks good on you at all. But it would look really great on me. You know where to find me!!! LOL


----------



## diane278

As subtle as it was, I got the point!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Krim


----------



## H’sKisses

Trying to copy K’s pose but failing miserably  Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Trying to copy K’s pose but failing miserably  Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce


Beautiful


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Trying to copy K’s pose but failing miserably  Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce


I know. How does she do that!! I have tried and cannot figure it out, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I know. How does she do that!! I have tried and cannot figure it out, lol.


Can’t remember if she has a selfie stick or not!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful



It’s so pretty, the subtle shimmer or glow (I can’t describe it!) of the fettucce is so pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s so pretty, the subtle shimmer or glow (I can’t describe it!) of the fettucce is so pretty!


Makes the black special!


----------



## diane278

Nero nodini. 
Same bag......different day.....(I cheated on the espadrilles.)


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I know. How does she do that!! I have tried and cannot figure it out, lol.





muchstuff said:


> Can’t remember if she has a selfie stick or not!


i have telescopic stretchy selfie hands


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have telescopic stretchy selfie hands


Elastic girl


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i have telescopic stretchy selfie hands


i BELIEVE that.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Krim


Denim really goes so well with...denim


----------



## gagabag




----------



## muchstuff

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4471559


----------



## dolali

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4471559



Stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

here she goes on her maiden voyage!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!


Stunning! Love the matching lip colour


----------



## sonyamorris

So much eye candies on the last pages of the forum!
Since I started having problems with my back and knees, I carry my larger BV bags very rarely. Unfortunately, my lifestyle makes me carry a lot of heavy objects in my bag, and I also walk a lot - so I had to give up my heavy lambskin and cervo bags for everyday use.

It is a pity!
Anyway, a couple of days ago I carried my Krim Veneta to library (I have to graduate studies soon so now I writing my thesis).
It was so pleasant! Here are the pic of my coffee break. As you can see I armed to the teeth with Bottega’s SLG’s and jewelry though my bag problems


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!


And how do you get your lips so perfect!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!


Have a great time........Wondering if I should have kept my China Red nodini......


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!



How do you do it?? Every bag looks amazing on you!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Stunning! Love the matching lip colour


thank you! 


diane278 said:


> Have a great time........Wondering if I should have kept my China Red nodini......


not me, i was going to the office for a full work day, but the bag, yes, she did have a great time, accompanied me to a business meeting and lunch to a fancy restaurant and had the whole coach for her beautifulf self and a great view over marina! 
i think you totally should  


dolali said:


> How do you do it?? Every bag looks amazing on you!


thank you, you are too kind!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> So much eye candies on the last pages of the forum!
> Since I started having problems with my back and knees, I carry my larger BV bags very rarely. Unfortunately, my lifestyle makes me carry a lot of heavy objects in my bag, and I also walk a lot - so I had to give up my heavy lambskin and cervo bags for everyday use.
> 
> It is a pity!
> Anyway, a couple of days ago I carried my Krim Veneta to library (I have to graduate studies soon so now I writing my thesis).
> It was so pleasant! Here are the pic of my coffee break. As you can see I armed to the teeth with Bottega’s SLG’s and jewelry though my bag problems


hello, Twinnie!  i carried mine yesterday, such a great bag!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> And how do you get your lips so perfect!


you make me blush!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!


Such a wise purchase!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> So much eye candies on the last pages of the forum!
> Since I started having problems with my back and knees, I carry my larger BV bags very rarely. Unfortunately, my lifestyle makes me carry a lot of heavy objects in my bag, and I also walk a lot - so I had to give up my heavy lambskin and cervo bags for everyday use.
> 
> It is a pity!
> Anyway, a couple of days ago I carried my Krim Veneta to library (I have to graduate studies soon so now I writing my thesis).
> It was so pleasant! Here are the pic of my coffee break. As you can see I armed to the teeth with Bottega’s SLG’s and jewelry though my bag problems


Krim is such a great colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Such a wise purchase!


yup, indeed!


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Stunning! Love the matching lip colour





southernbelle43 said:


> And how do you get your lips so perfect!



+1!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> here she goes on her maiden voyage!


Oh that red...  and the Bal bracelet. Just lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Oh that red...  and the Bal bracelet. Just lovely.


thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio flats to match my bag this week.


----------



## southernbelle43

I think I have mentioned it before, but I really like that vesuvio bag!!!  What style is that?


----------



## muchstuff

Just picked up my new to me Catalano Campana. Everything I can find says calfskin for this style but the grain looks very much like my cervo bags. But not as soft as the "washed" cervo. @septembersiren are you around to comment? She's a pretty heavy bag as well...did cervo come in "washed" and not washed? Or is this in fact calf? TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Just picked up my new to me Catalano Campana. Everything I can find says calfskin for this style but the grain looks very much like my cervo bags. But not as soft as the "washed" cervo. @septembersiren are you around to comment? She's a pretty heavy bag as well...did cervo come in "washed" and not washed? Or is this in fact calf? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4473394


Cervo did not come in washed form until much later. This Campana is from 2005-ish I assume?
Maybe @luxury.ninja can help?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Cervo did not come in washed form until much later. This Campana is from 2005-ish I assume?
> Maybe @luxury.ninja can help?


Spot on, it's 2005, (I've never seen a double tag like this). Is there any code on the tag that indicates leather?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Spot on, it's 2005, (I've never seen a double tag like this). Is there any code on the tag that indicates leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473415


V2536 is the code for the skin. 
Exactly what kind of skin it corresponds to, I don’t know. 
*tags were common like that, and you’ll even see some sewn further down showing a long line of numbers.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> V2536 is the code for the skin.
> Exactly what kind of skin it corresponds to, I don’t know.
> *tags were common like that, and you’ll even see some sewn further down showing a long line of numbers.


Thanks V0N, I did a little more looking around. FP called every catalano they've listed calfskin but everyone else seems to just say grained leather. Oddly I can't seem to find a definition of catalano when I search types of leather.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

southernbelle43 said:


> I think I have mentioned it before, but I really like that vesuvio bag!!!  What style is that?


Medium convertible. Thx!


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Medium convertible. Thx!


Yummy!


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat (mini), Denim espadrilles, Ardoise bracelet, China Red Dog. and lanyard, plus my regular silver pieces


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Just picked up my new to me Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This looks amazing!
Click to expand...


----------



## GoStanford

Denim new-style Veneta packed up to run errands.  I must thank all of you who talked about the ease and utility of lanyards.  I got this aqua one at the BV in Florence last year.  The SA was absolutely wonderful and showed us through the shop, which is in a beautiful old building.  I wasn't in the market for a new bag then, but I wanted something as a souvenir of the visit, so I got the lanyard and have used it daily since bringing it home.  I used to misplace my keys a lot before that!


----------



## muchstuff

It’s pretty huggable


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Just picked up my new to me Catalano Campana.


That's beautiful!



ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat (mini), Denim espadrilles, Ardoise bracelet, China Red Dog. and lanyard, plus my regular silver pieces


 Love Peltro.  I should bring mine out more.



GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4474038
> 
> Denim new-style Veneta packed up to run errands.  I must thank all of you who talked about the ease and utility of lanyards.


Beautiful colours! I especially love the pop of green from your lanyard.


----------



## sngsk

Shadow piano flap clutch accompanying me to dinner today.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Shadow piano flap clutch accompanying me to dinner today.


fabulous look!


----------



## ksuromax

Casual errands with my Sunshine Pillow


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Casual errands with my Sunshine Pillow


Almost twinnies! I have the grey version. 

Love the matching shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Almost twinnies! I have the grey version.
> 
> Love the matching shoes.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Shadow piano flap clutch accompanying me to dinner today.


How is it possible that everything you wear always looks like it was custom made just for you and you are getting ready to model it for the world!  That is just not fair to the rest of us.  Love the bag too.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Casual errands with my Sunshine Pillow


I want that bag. I think that it is prettiest pillow bag I have ever seen.  You know where to find me.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I want that bag. I think that it is prettiest pillow bag I have ever seen.  You know where to find me.


thank you!


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> How is it possible that everything you wear always looks like it was custom made just for you and you are getting ready to model it for the world!  That is just not fair to the rest of us.  Love the bag too.



You are making me blush  thank you!


----------



## diane278

Yup....still carrying the Nero nodini....Just returned from dinner.....because how long can I be expected to go without Mexican food? Not long!


----------



## kemilia

diane278 said:


> Yup....still carrying the Nero nodini....Just returned from dinner.....because how long can I be expected to go without Mexican food? Not long!
> View attachment 4475838


Love your bone cuff!


----------



## diane278

kemilia said:


> Love your bone cuff!


Thank you. It’s decades old, with lots of patina. But it could tell a few stories if it could talk!


----------



## sngsk

Lagoon medium cabat. Been awhile since i've brought this one out.


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Lagoon medium cabat. Been awhile since i've brought this one out.


Lagoon is such a beautiful color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> Denim new-style Veneta


Lovely blue and I love the pop of color of your Aqua lanyard. I clipped my key pouch to my lanyard too. No more fishing around for it. 



sngsk said:


> Shadow piano flap clutch accompanying me to dinner today.


Looking fabulous as always! 


ksuromax said:


> Casual errands with my Sunshine Pillow


Love the ombre effect for this pillow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Lagoon medium cabat.


Lagoon reminds me so much of Canard.


----------



## cosima

Nodini Nero too.


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat (mini) again on duty


----------



## H’sKisses

Old Montaigne in Ink


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yup....still carrying the Nero nodini....Just returned from dinner.....because how long can I be expected to go without Mexican food? Not long!
> View attachment 4475838


i love your look, i have bought a few linen shirts and blouses, and it's all your fault!   
i need to pull out my nero Pillow, too


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yup....still carrying the Nero nodini....Just returned from dinner.....because how long can I be expected to go without Mexican food? Not long!
> View attachment 4475838


i love your look, i have bought a few linen shirts and blouses, and it's all your fault!   
i need to pull out my nero Pillow, too


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Lagoon is such a beautiful color!



Thank you  Not the easiest colour to pair with but gorgeous nonetheless 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Lagoon reminds me so much of Canard.


Yes, they are very similar. Think Canard is a couple of shades darker and a touch more blue. Love Canard too. Wish i got something in Canard.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Old Montaigne in Ink


Gorgeous! Ink is such a beautiful blue and the old montaigne is a classic! Wish they hadn't changed the design of the montaigne... although now I would take even that over the current collections.


----------



## H’sKisses

Gorgeous! Ink is such a beautiful blue and the old montaigne is a classic! Wish they hadn't changed the design of the montaigne... although now I would take even that over the current collections. [/QUOTE]

I never understood why they changed the Montaigne style... I love it with the sides up!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i love your look, i have bought a few linen shirts and blouses, and it's all your fault!
> i need to pull out my nero Pillow, too


I’ll take responsibility for promoting linen, seeing as I’m addicted to it.  It’s the coolest fabrication I can find for hot weather. But I never wear the heavier stiff version of the fabric. I prefer the softer, lighter wash and wear version.....although I don’t wear it if I need to look ‘dressed up’.  Most of my life is casual, so it works for me 95% of the time.  My other tunics are mostly a viscose knit so they don’t look as wrinkly as linen. Maybe we can ‘twin in linen’ one of these days? 
It’s been awhile since I’ve used them, but my nodinis are feeling a lot like a clutch with a shoulder strap.


----------



## sngsk

Taking my woc out for a spin today.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’ll take responsibility for promoting linen, seeing as I’m addicted to it.  It’s the coolest fabrication I can find for hot weather. But I never wear the heavier stiff version of the fabric. I prefer the softer, lighter wash and wear version.....although I don’t wear it if I need to look ‘dressed up’.  Most of my life is casual, so it works for me 95% of the time.  My other tunics are mostly a viscose knit so they don’t look as wrinkly as linen. Maybe we can ‘twin in linen’ one of these days?
> It’s been awhile since I’ve used them, but my nodinis are feeling a lot like a clutch with a shoulder strap.


oh, really? that's what i feel, too! i often carry mine by the corner, just like a flat clutch, or under my arm, and the should strap just hangs  down


----------



## ksuromax

my new linen blouse with my old Peltro mini Cabat on a work day


----------



## ksuromax

my new linen blouse with my old Peltro mini Cabat on a work day


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large special Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my new linen blouse with my old Peltro mini Cabat on a work day


I must admit to liking linen as well, my linen pants are a go to on hot days.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I must admit to liking linen as well, my linen pants are a go to on hot days.


i have raided all the shops, Gap, H&M, Matalan, Mango... a few pairs of linen pants and a dozen of shirts and blouses came home with me, i'm fully equipped for the summer in Europe!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have raided all the shops, Gap, H&M, Matalan, Mango... a few pairs of linen pants and a dozen of shirts and blouses came home with me, i'm fully equipped for the summer in Europe!


Here I get them at Aritzia, they have a style of linen pant that I really like, wide-ish leg and slightly cropped (well on someone taller they'd be properly cropped but on me they hit just an inch or so above the ankle ).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here I get them at Aritzia, they have a style of linen pant that I really like, wide-ish leg and slightly cropped (well on someone taller they'd be properly cropped but on me they hit just an inch or so above the ankle ).


 
Mango and Matalan fit me just right, without any need of re-adjustment


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mango and Matalan fit me just right, without any need of re-adjustment


That's always the Holy Grail for me


----------



## tenKrat

My first BV, small Monaco in Canard, one of my most favorite colors


----------



## sngsk

Was a toss up between Glicine garda and ostrich flap clutch today. Clutch won by the barest of margins 

Btw does anyone know the official colour name of this clutch? I can't remember it for the life of me.


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> My first BV, small Monaco in Canard, one of my most favorite colors
> View attachment 4478853


Beautiful! I almost got this when it first came out. One of my favourite colours too


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Large special Veneta


Fabulous look!


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> Btw does anyone know the official colour name of this clutch? I can't remember it for the life of me.


It’s Tornado from ‘08/‘09 I think?


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s Tornado from ‘08/‘09 I think?


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Taking my woc out.


This WOC complimented your whole look so well. 


ksuromax said:


> Peltro mini Cabat


Looking comfortably cool and polished! 


LouiseCPH said:


> Large special Veneta


Always adored this treatment! 


tenKrat said:


> Canard, one of my most favorite colors /QUOTE]
> Canard is one of my favourite colors too.
> 
> 
> sngsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch won/QUOTE]
> I love how fashionable you look, not sure if you are heading to the office or elsewhere but I'm sure you are ready for an evening out tonight!
Click to expand...


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous look!



Thank you! The heat disappeared again from my country, so I can actually wear a jacket again.....good thing bags can be worn in all temperatures


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First trip out! Nero medium Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

XL Nero Nodini


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> First trip out! Nero medium Veneta.





ksuromax said:


> XL Nero Nodini



All these gorgeous nero pieces!  making me rethink my decision that nero doesn't suit me...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> XL Nero Nodini


I like how you transformed it to a shoulder bag. Brilliant! 


sngsk said:


> making me rethink my decision that nero doesn't suit me...


From all your mod shots, I'm very positive that nero suits you. Even if it doesn't (which I doubt it), I'm sure you will make it work. It will be fun for you to start considering what to add in Nero?


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you transformed it to a shoulder bag. Brilliant!


----------



## diane278

New Fume Nodini & New Steel espadrilles.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> New Fume Nodini & New Steel espadrilles.
> View attachment 4479888


beauty...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Medium Belly Veneta


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> New Fume Nodini & New Steel espadrilles.
> View attachment 4479888



Such gorgeous neutrals 



LouiseCPH said:


> Medium Belly Veneta



Loving the whole outfit and colour palette.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> New Fume Nodini & New Steel espadrilles.


Yay, the pillows are out! Not that I mind seeing the clutches but it's been so long we last saw the pillows. Adore your espadrilles, as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium Belly Veneta


What a well coordinated look!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Medium Belly Veneta


your Astrologie is stunning, love the whole look, very beautiful


----------



## LouiseCPH

Loving the whole outfit and colour palette. [/QUOTE]



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a well coordinated look!





ksuromax said:


> your Astrologie is stunning, love the whole look, very beautiful


"

Thank you!


----------



## sngsk

Had trouble deciding today and DH picked Ottone Sloane


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Had trouble deciding today and DH picked Ottone Sloane



Love! I had the opportunity to purchase one a while back and hesitated too long... when I finally decided I wanted to go for it, it was too late!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Had trouble deciding today and DH picked Ottone Sloane


He picked well! But of cos, you wore it even better!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> it was too late!


I hope one comes to you soon!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Had trouble deciding today and DH picked Ottone Sloane


adorable! very lovely dress!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> He picked well! But of cos, you wore it even better!


Aww, thank you 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope one comes to you soon!


Yes, and will keep an eye out for one for you!



ksuromax said:


> adorable! very lovely dress!


Thank you


----------



## Nibb

The past few weeks I have been carrying my squishy blue Sloane.


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Maxi Veneta hanging out at the beach


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4481932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been carrying my squishy blue Sloane.


That is a gorgeous blue and all the yummy leather 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Maxi Veneta hanging out at the beach


It looks like it is having a lovely time!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4481932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been carrying my squishy blue Sloane.


stunner! 


Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Maxi Veneta hanging out at the beach


what a gorgeous puddle of leather to love!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4481932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been carrying my squishy blue Sloane.



Loving the color and the bag!  They should bring back Sloane, I know I love mine


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4481932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been carrying my squishy blue Sloane.


Beautiful blue. ❤️


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Loving the color and the bag!  They should bring back Sloane, I know I love mine


I would be thrilled if they bring Sloane back.  I first saw it in a movie - I forget the name - but Julianne Moore is carrying it in the movie and it looks great.  It looks like a great silhouette.


----------



## krawford

GoStanford said:


> I would be thrilled if they bring Sloane back.  I first saw it in a movie - I forget the name - but Julianne Moore is carrying it in the movie and it looks great.  It looks like a great silhouette.


The Sloane is my all time favorite BV bag. I have two.   Ferro and Curry. Still in excellent condition


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> That is a gorgeous blue and all the yummy leather
> Thank you, it is a perfect blue for summer.
> 
> It looks like it is having a lovely time!





ksuromax said:


> stunner!
> Thank you
> 
> what a gorgeous puddle of leather to love!





LouiseCPH said:


> Loving the color and the bag!  They should bring back Sloane, I know I love mine


I agree, it’s such a great bag I would love to have one in a neutral color. 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful blue. ❤️


Thank you. 



GoStanford said:


> I would be thrilled if they bring Sloane back.  I first saw it in a movie - I forget the name - but Julianne Moore is carrying it in the movie and it looks great.  It looks like a great silhouette.


I remember that movie, I’ll have to watch it again and look for the bag. 



krawford said:


> The Sloane is my all time favorite BV bag. I have two.   Ferro and Curry. Still in excellent condition


You have two beautiful colors! I’m on the hunt to find a pristine Sloane in a lighter neutral.


----------



## muchstuff

I just sold my Sloane. Lovely bag but the strap was too wide for my shoulder .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I just sold my Sloane. Lovely bag but the strap was too wide for my shoulder .


I’m sorry, I do understand the wide strap can be an issue, it fits my shoulder but it is difficult if I need to hang it, like on a chair back or a door hook. Nothing seems to be one size for all.


----------



## sngsk

Piazza and Alfred keeping it company today


----------



## ksuromax

#7


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote
(Moments later I put the bag in a plastic bag, wrap myself up in rain gear to bike to work....)


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> #7


Nice photo......loving the linen shirt!


----------



## akarp317

Love that one! What color is it?


ksuromax said:


> #7


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Nice photo......loving the linen shirt!


and pants!!  
thank you! 
p.s. the shirt is from Muji, thank you for the hint!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Love that one! What color is it?


Atlantic


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> and pants!!
> thank you!
> p.s. the shirt is from Muji, thank you for the hint!


I missed the pants  oops. I’ve been wearing my linen Muji dresses often.  I love that store. So beautifully put together.


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> (Moments later I put the bag in a plastic bag, wrap myself up in rain gear to bike to work....)


Love how you put colours together! 



ksuromax said:


> Atlantic


Now i _need_ something in Atlantic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> #7


Atlantic! Gorgeous baby.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic! Gorgeous baby.


now this is MY baby! 
my preciooouuussss!!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic! Gorgeous baby.


----------



## GoStanford

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> (Moments later I put the bag in a plastic bag, wrap myself up in rain gear to bike to work....)


I think your outfit-of-the-day photos are great!  I have visited Copenhagen and I know that it's typical to wear good daily outfits for the bike ride to work, but I still remain in awe of how you bike in heels and with pretty skirts and purses!  Great job!

I need tips on how to pack and use the chain tote effectively for a day at work.  I was head-over-heels for mine when I first got it, but for most of the past year, it has been languishing on a shelf.  It's starting to soften and losing that compartmentalization it first had.  I am contemplating a liner for it, but I really want to avoid adding any extra weight to what I carry.  Hmmm...will browse chain tote threads.


----------



## Nibb

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote
> (Moments later I put the bag in a plastic bag, wrap myself up in rain gear to bike to work....)


You tote is a beauty. I keep looking at the chain totes I love the look of them.


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Love how you put colours together!
> 
> Thank you! Wearing color - especially in new and interesting combinations - really is a daily pleasure of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> GoStanford said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your outfit-of-the-day photos are great!  I have visited Copenhagen and I know that it's typical to wear good daily outfits for the bike ride to work, but I still remain in awe of how you bike in heels and with pretty skirts and purses!  Great job!
> 
> I need tips on how to pack and use the chain tote effectively for a day at work.  I was head-over-heels for mine when I first got it, but for most of the past year, it has been languishing on a shelf.  It's starting to soften and losing that compartmentalization it first had.  I am contemplating a liner for it, but I really want to avoid adding any extra weight to what I carry.  Hmmm...will browse chain tote threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that nice complement!
> 
> I love my bike ride to work, and even when it rains I would not want to take the bus instead. And I don’t own a car and don’t want to, even if parking was feasible practically and economically (prefer to spend my money on bags and get exercise from biking....).
> 
> It’s funny yours is softening, because mine is not at all. It’s my most non-BV-BV in that matter. Maybe because mine has the extra stitching? I like it, though, and feel like it has more of a formal work wear style than my other bags. I don’t think I have any specific tips - I pack mine, even with my laptop, but I don’t think there is a special trick to it  *thinking*
> 
> 
> 
> Nibb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tote is a beauty. I keep looking at the chain totes I love the look of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a great bag - I recommend it....
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> now this is MY baby!
> my preciooouuussss!!!


I'm so stoked it is yours now! It is definitely super loved in the BEST home now!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so stoked it is yours now! It is definitely super loved in the BEST home now!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Sun’s out - cals for red!


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Sun’s out - cals for red!


I love your color blocking!  Great combination!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Sun’s out - cals for red!


lovely colours, but gosh! you're dressed WARM!! 
is the summer so cold???


----------



## krawford

I haven’t shown this. Knot with chain.  Big enough to hold iPhone X, keys, Hermes Calvi card case, lipstick. Love wearing it cross body. Holding in hand is heavy.


----------



## ksuromax

krawford said:


> View attachment 4486076
> View attachment 4486078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t shown this. Knot with chain.  Big enough to hold iPhone X, keys, Hermes Calvi card case, lipstick. Love wearing it cross body. Holding in hand is heavy.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> lovely colours, but gosh! you're dressed WARM!!
> is the summer so cold???



I am sure our current summer would be like winter to you - 21 C today . But hey, my jacket has 3/4 sleeves and I am wearing peep toes.....


----------



## H’sKisses

LouiseCPH said:


> I am sure our current summer would be like winter to you - 21 C today . But hey, my jacket has 3/4 sleeves and I am wearing peep toes.....


 
Our high today is 107 F. I’m jealous of that weather!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

krawford said:


> View attachment 4486076
> View attachment 4486078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t shown this. Knot with chain.  Big enough to hold iPhone X, keys, Hermes Calvi card case, lipstick. Love wearing it cross body. Holding in hand is heavy.


I am in LOVE. ❤️


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Our high today is 107 F. I’m jealous of that weather!


Wow! Where are you? We haven't hit 100 for a few weeks.


----------



## muchstuff

Rainy west coast here in Vancouver...


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I am sure our current summer would be like winter to you - 21 C today . But hey, my jacket has 3/4 sleeves and I am wearing peep toes.....


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Our high today is 107 F. I’m jealous of that weather!


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Sun’s out - cals for red!


Great colour combination as always 


krawford said:


> View attachment 4486076
> View attachment 4486078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t shown this. Knot with chain.  Big enough to hold iPhone X, keys, Hermes Calvi card case, lipstick. Love wearing it cross body. Holding in hand is heavy.


That is gorgeous! I wasn't sure about this new design but I am rethinking now.


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Wow! Where are you? We haven't hit 100 for a few weeks.


 Viva Las Vegas! Hot hot hot!


----------



## krawford

sngsk said:


> Great colour combination as always
> 
> That is gorgeous! I wasn't sure about this new design but I am rethinking now.


I wasn’t sure either but I love it. Just ordered it in black.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Our high today is 107 F. I’m jealous of that weather!





ksuromax said:


>





sngsk said:


> Great colour combination as always
> 
> That is gorgeous! I wasn't sure about this new design but I am rethinking now.



Thanks @sngsk !

Don’t tell anyone (our national pastime is complaining about the weather), but I like this temperature . Also, it gives me the opportunity to wear scarves (my being almost as much a scarf affacionado as bag ditto....).


----------



## grietje

Petrol mini...duh!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Petrol mini...duh!


Would love a modeling shot from today, if possible.....


----------



## gagabag

This one is perfect as a travel pouch and a clutch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> This one is perfect as a travel pouch and a clutch


What an elegant beauty, both you and your clutch.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Casual Friday


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Casual Friday


This is an unexpected color combi and I like it. Very fun! Love your pairings.


----------



## gagabag

frenziedhandbag said:


> What an elegant beauty, both you and your clutch.


Awww thank you!


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Our high today is 107 F. I’m jealous of that weather!





whateve said:


> Wow! Where are you? We haven't hit 100 for a few weeks.


We’re headed for 102 today and 106 tomorrow.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> We’re headed for 102 today and 106 tomorrow.



I’m dreading hitting the teens


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> We’re headed for 102 today and 106 tomorrow.


I was going to hit "like' but there is nothing to like about that!  Also worried about friends in New Orleans.  We took in a family after Katrina after meeting them in Kroger.  They stayed a month or so with us (five people and four dogs) and we became really good friends.  They lost everything, and I mean everything... not one shred of anything left in their house, not even the plumbing pipes.  I would hate it if they get again with a flood.  Say a prayer for them.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> We’re headed for 102 today and 106 tomorrow.


Yeah, I noticed that. At least my pool will be warm.


southernbelle43 said:


> I was going to hit "like' but there is nothing to like about that!  Also worried about friends in New Orleans.  We took in a family after Katrina after meeting them in Kroger.  They stayed a month or so with us (five people and four dogs) and we became really good friends.  They lost everything, and I mean everything... not one shred of anything left in their house, not even the plumbing pipes.  I would hate it if they get again with a flood.  Say a prayer for them.


I hope they are okay.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I was going to hit "like' but there is nothing to like about that!  Also worried about friends in New Orleans.  We took in a family after Katrina after meeting them in Kroger.  They stayed a month or so with us (five people and four dogs) and we became really good friends.  They lost everything, and I mean everything... not one shred of anything left in their house, not even the plumbing pipes.  I would hate it if they get again with a flood.  Say a prayer for them.


Done.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Done.


Thank you dear


----------



## diane278

Cross post from the mini cabat thread...


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Cross post from the mini cabat thread...
> View attachment 4488727


Diane that is just gorgeous. I wish I could see what Nero looks like. I have heard it is so pretty. 

With all the talk of mini's I  am using mine it today and tomorrow for a short trip to Memphis.   I would like for it to be softer, but the chevre is supposed to wear so much better, so i am happy.   Is it lightweight? Mine is also heavier in the chevre. Congrats on your lovely purchase.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Diane that is just gorgeous. I wish I could see what Nero looks like. I have heard it is so pretty.
> 
> With all the talk of mini's I  am using mine it today and tomorrow for a short trip to Memphis.   I would like for it to be softer, but the chevre is supposed to wear so much better, so i am happy.   Is it lightweight? Mine is also heavier in the chevre. Congrats on your lovely purchase.



Thank you! It’s very light. Especially if I compare it to my Lidos. Both lidos have “special treatment” and that adds to their weights.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Thank you! It’s very light. Especially if I compare it to my Lidos. Both lidos have “special treatment” and that adds to their weights.


Then it sounds like you make a great purchase, which you will offset with your sales, yea!


----------



## gagabag

a good travel buddy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> a good travel buddy


One bag that I never tire of seeing.


----------



## southernbelle43

On a day trip to Memphis for a birthday celebration. Hurricane Barry starting to dump water on us. But I am not worried. My chevre mini Cabat can take it.


----------



## diane278

Well, let’s see.....hmmm, tough decision but yeah, it’ll be the Nero mini today.     No rain here. The only thing it has to fear in this climate might be a sunburn. (104F today)


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well, let’s see.....hmmm, tough decision but yeah, it’ll be the Nero mini today.     No rain here. The only thing it has to fear in this climate might be a sunburn. (104F today)


Yuck. I prefer rain and 72F


----------



## krawford

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4488982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good travel buddy


That is a bag I regret not purchasing.   Almost did though.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunny enough for summer colours...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Sunny enough for summer colours...
> 
> View attachment 4490531


Love!
I’m so annoyed at myself for taking my time on this when I saw it listed!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love!
> I’m so annoyed at myself for taking my time on this when I saw it listed!


I love it...my only problem is that it doesn't work well with all of my grey and black stuff. But I have tons of black bags so I'll save this one for mostly summer.


----------



## sngsk

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4488982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good travel buddy


Such a lovely metallic 



muchstuff said:


> Sunny enough for summer colours...
> View attachment 4490531


Ah...the one that got away. I always regret not getting this when it was released and it was mostly because DH was not a fan. He has great taste but I've learnt to just go with my gut now even if he disagrees on occasion


----------



## sngsk

New Sand campana- one of my favourite styles in one of BV's best neutrals (imho).


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> New Sand campana- one of my favourite styles in one of BV's best neutrals (imho).


As always, both you and the bag look lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Such a lovely metallic
> 
> 
> Ah...the one that got away. I always regret not getting this when it was released and it was mostly because DH was not a fan. He has great taste but I've learnt to just go with my gut now even if he disagrees on occasion


There’s one listed on FB but they want the moon for it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Sunny enough for summer colours...


Oh, this is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> As always, both you and the bag look lovely.


+1


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> As always, both you and the bag look lovely.





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



Thank you


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> New Sand campana- one of my favourite styles in one of BV's best neutrals (imho).





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



+2


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> New Sand campana- one of my favourite styles in one of BV's best neutrals (imho).


My Campana is one of my favorite BV’s.


----------



## grietje

Medium Nero Cabat


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido tote


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, this is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido tote


I find this picture perfect for a BV catalog, compiling all the gorgeous BV styles we adore. There is an artistic flair to this picture. Diane, you are brilliant at phototaking!


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> I find this picture perfect for a BV catalog, compiling all the gorgeous BV styles we adore. There is an artistic flair to this picture. Diane, you are brilliant at phototaking!


She really has an artist's eye.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> She really has an artist's eye.


She really does. I dare not show Diane's picture to DH. I'm sure he will ask me to go learn from Diane. Hmmm, I don't mind if I can take a month long vacation to learn.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large belly for last work day before vacation ☀️☀️☀️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Large Veneta in New Steel, my favourite neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly for last work day before vacation ☀️☀️☀️


Such a warm color palette for summer. Gorgeous! Enjoy your forthcoming vacay!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I find this picture perfect for a BV catalog, compiling all the gorgeous BV styles we adore. There is an artistic flair to this picture. Diane, you are brilliant at phototaking!





southernbelle43 said:


> She really has an artist's eye.





frenziedhandbag said:


> She really does. I dare not show Diane's picture to DH. I'm sure he will ask me to go learn from Diane. Hmmm, I don't mind if I can take a month long vacation to learn.


Thank you, ladies, for your generous words. I take multiple photos and reject the ones that are “off”. I struggle with lighting and that’s why I almost never take photos outside. But I enjoy the process...


----------



## diane278

Clutch withdrawal struck......The fix: mist pouch


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Large Veneta in New Steel, my favourite neutral.


One day I'll have a piece in new steel...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> One day I'll have a piece in new steel...


 It’s such a pretty color... I ended up not keeping the chain wallet in New Steel. I played around with it and as much as I loved the color, I just didn’t LOVE the style. Sounds nuts, but the fact that I couldn’t put my phone in sideways and had the top sticking out bothered me, and the bottom was a bit too deep. I think that the boxy looking rectangular chain wallet with the double zippers would have worked much better.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s such a pretty color... I ended up not keeping the chain wallet in New Steel. I played around with it and as much as I loved the color, I just didn’t LOVE the style. Sounds nuts, but the fact that I couldn’t put my phone in sideways and had the top sticking out bothered me, and the bottom was a bit too deep. I think that the boxy looking rectangular chain wallet with the double zippers would have worked much better.


The phone thing would drive me nuts too, good decision IMO.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> One day I'll have a piece in new steel...


I'm sure you will.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> The phone thing would drive me nuts too, good decision IMO.


Same here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I just didn’t LOVE the style.


I'm sorry it did not work out for you but good call. If it didn't feel right, it probably is for the better to look for others that will function for your lifestyle.
I recall purchasing a Rialto and when it arrived, I was underwhelmed. I did not use it at all and rehomed it. It was final sale from the outlet and return was not an option for me.


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Large belly for last work day before vacation ☀️☀️☀️


Beautiful colour palette! Have a lovely vacation!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Large Veneta in New Steel, my favourite neutral.


Gorgeous! Looks alot like Ash Scuro which is one of my favourites too 



diane278 said:


> Clutch withdrawal struck......The fix: mist pouch
> View attachment 4491836


Ever so casual chic


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s such a pretty color... I ended up not keeping the chain wallet in New Steel. I played around with it and as much as I loved the color, I just didn’t LOVE the style.


Good decision. If you don't love it, you will probably end up not using it much. I would have done the same.


----------



## sngsk

New Sand campana again


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> The phone thing would drive me nuts too, good decision IMO.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Same here.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sorry it did not work out for you but good call. If it didn't feel right, it probably is for the better to look for others that will function for your lifestyle.
> I recall purchasing a Rialto and when it arrived, I was underwhelmed. I did not use it at all and rehomed it. It was final sale from the outlet and return was not an option for me.





sngsk said:


> Good decision. If you don't love it, you will probably end up not using it much. I would have done the same.



I know It was a good decision, it was just such a beautiful color, not too dark not too light. I needed a nice neutral WOC type, but that darn phone thing lol! I wish I was able to get the boxy type chain wallet instead. It looks like it would fit the iPhone+.


----------



## diane278

Meeting a friend for lunch.  In my limited ability to support nodinis everywhere, I brought a nero one with me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> it was just such a beautiful color, not too dark not too light.


It really is a perfect neutral. Will a double nodini appeal to you? It is not a WOC for sure but I was thinking that kids grow so fast and soon you will be able to ditch the bigger bag and your lifestyle will change again. The double nodini will offer good options when you need to pack in a few snacks, wet wipes and be on the move with your child. You can even wear it as a shoulder bag and be good to go for work. The beauty of it is that it still looks compact even if both compartments are filled. The centre divider does not take up any space. There is a preloved one via Reebonz Singapore now. You might need to check international delivery options or whether it is available via Reebonz USA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> In my limited ability to support nodinis everywhere, I brought a nero one with me


I'm bummed that the nodini is being discontinued. Your rainbow of nodinis left such a deep impression on me that for friends looking to get a chic crossbody, I always recommend this BV style.[/QUOTE]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Denim Cervo cosying up with Starbucks+The Art Faculty collaboration tote. The Art Faculty promotes and showcases the artwork/products by differently-abled artists whom in turn earn royalties from the sales of the products.


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> It really is a perfect neutral. Will a double nodini appeal to you? It is not a WOC for sure but I was thinking that kids grow so fast and soon you will be able to ditch the bigger bag and your lifestyle will change again. The double nodini will offer good options when you need to pack in a few snacks, wet wipes and be on the move with your child. You can even wear it as a shoulder bag and be good to go for work. The beauty of it is that it still looks compact even if both compartments are filled. The centre divider does not take up any space. There is a preloved one via Reebonz Singapore now. You might need to check international delivery options or whether it is available via Reebonz USA.



A double zip Nodini is definitely on my list for the future!


----------



## tenKrat

Irish Nodini


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> Irish Nodini
> View attachment 4493573


What a beautiful pop of green! Love your outfit.


----------



## diane278

It’ll be this....when I eventually drag myself away from my coffee and get dressed.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It’ll be this....when I eventually drag myself away from my coffee and get dressed.....
> View attachment 4495651


Well that is worth dragging yourself away!!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Well that is worth dragging yourself away!!


I got dressed! And I did it before noon!


It’s REALLY hot.  Headed to 105 today.  Thus the tent shaped linen tunic. I’m hoping a breeze will come along and blow up my tunic.....desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I got dressed! And I did it before noon!
> View attachment 4495895
> 
> It’s REALLY hot.  Headed to 105 today.  Thus the tent shaped linen tunic. I’m hoping a breeze will come along and blow up my tunic.....desperate times call for desperate measures.


refreshing cocktails? 
Spritz aperol?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I got dressed! And I did it before noon!
> View attachment 4495895
> 
> It’s REALLY hot.  Headed to 105 today.  Thus the tent shaped linen tunic. I’m hoping a breeze will come along and blow up my tunic.....desperate times call for desperate measures.


You look adorable!  And the bag is soooooo beautiful. I have been selling bags recently to save for my HG bag...a. Nero Cabat bucket bag. We are going to set records in the next few days for the coolest July weather ever.Yea.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> We are going to set records in the next few days for *the coolest July weather ever*.


No sympathy from me.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You look adorable!  And the bag is soooooo beautiful. I have been selling bags recently to save for my HG bag...a. Nero Cabat bucket bag. .


I haven’t seen it irl, but I like the way it looks in the photo.....


----------



## sngsk

Can't remember the last time, i.e., it's been too long since, I brought this little darling out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> this little darling.


Gorgeous elegant look as always. Is this Orchid?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I got dressed!


Bummed that its so hot but you look so cool with this look!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous elegant look as always. Is this Orchid?


Thank you  and yes, it is Orchid. Good eye!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Thank you  and yes, it is Orchid. Good eye!


Not really good with identifying colors but BV does beautiful purples (but not many) so a wild guess since it does not look like Monalisa.


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> What a beautiful pop of green! Love your outfit.


Thank you, @sngsk.


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> Can't remember the last time, i.e., it's been too long since, I brought this little darling out.


You look elegant as always. I love that purple.


----------



## diane278

This:


----------



## southernbelle43

You still carrying that old thing?  I figured you would be tired of it by now and would send it to me!


----------



## indiaink

An oldie-but-goody, soft as butter, my Nero Medium Hobo has been coming to the office with me this week...


----------



## muchstuff

I love when I get excited about carrying one of my bags...the Cabat always does that to me.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I love when I get excited about carrying one of my bags...the Cabat always does that to me.
> 
> View attachment 4497054


great shot!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> An oldie-but-goody, soft as butter, my Nero Medium Hobo has been coming to the office with me this week...


such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> great shot!


Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> such a gorgeous bag!


Thank you! All testament to the good work of Bottega Veneta!!!


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> You look elegant as always. I love that purple.


Thank you 



muchstuff said:


> I love when I get excited about carrying one of my bags...the Cabat always does that to me.
> View attachment 4497054


That is a beautiful shot!


----------



## sngsk

Ash scuro campana- my go-to neutral


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful shot!


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> This:


I like how frequent you are using it. Says a lot! 



indiaink said:


> An oldie-but-goody, soft as butter, my Nero Medium Hobo


Looking as scrumptious as can be. 



muchstuff said:


> I love when I get excited about carrying one of my bags.QUOTE]
> Picture perfect. I love that sort of excitement!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Ash scuro campana- my go-to neutral


Beautiful, both you and your campana.


----------



## diane278

Mini cabat.....ready early this morning......


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Nodini


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Nodini


Gorgeous bag! 
i was offered this in every boutique i have been and asked for an Atlantic
the SAs were all sure i could justify one eventhough i told the i have it is XL


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> i was offered this in every boutique i have been and asked for an Atlantic
> the SAs were all sure i could justify one eventhough i told the i have it is XL



There’s one the bay in brown, I think it’s XL. Doesn’t have proper photos to authenticate, though. A double zip or a larger one would be great to have.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> There’s one the bay in brown, I think it’s XL. Doesn’t have proper photos to authenticate, though. A double zip or a larger one would be great to have.


i like my XL with a short strap, it makes a pefect shoulder bag


----------



## Mousse

Nero City Veneta with Flamingo Key Fob from the new boutique at the Wynn.


----------



## indiaink

NLG Double Nodini with Red Doggo (MN Doggo waves at Dubai Doggo )

_Love _the Double Nodini, hope it's still being made somewhere in Italy ...?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> makes a pefect shoulder bag


I like my double pillow as a shoulder bag as well. Perfect is the word.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Ash scuro campana- my go-to neutral


Beautiful and classic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> Nero City Veneta with Flamingo Key Fob from the new boutique at the Wynn.


Oh my goodness how cute is he!?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> NLG Double Nodini with Red Doggo (MN Doggo waves at Dubai Doggo )
> 
> _Love _the Double Nodini, hope it's still being made somewhere in Italy ...?


my both Dogs are waving back to yours all across the ocean!   
as far as i know Double Nodini is not made any more, some boutiques have leftover stock, i have seen Brighton and NLG as i travel, but not a single one in the new colours


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> my both Dogs are waving back to yours all across the ocean!
> as far as i know Double Nodini is not made any more, some boutiques have leftover stock, i have seen Brighton and NLG as i travel, but not a single one in the new colours


You are bad for me.  You make me want things that I cannot have, like the XL Nodini or the double Nodini that are not made now.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> You are bad for me.  You make me want things that I cannot have, like the XL Nodini or the double Nodini that are not made now.


----------



## dyyong

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Nodini


How is the storage? Very tempting!!


----------



## dyyong

diane278 said:


> I got dressed! And I did it before noon!
> View attachment 4495895
> 
> It’s REALLY hot.  Headed to 105 today.  Thus the tent shaped linen tunic. I’m hoping a breeze will come along and blow up my tunic.....desperate times call for desperate measures.


Has to say that the bag is gorgeous but it looks better with you modeling


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> NLG Double Nodini with Red Doggo (MN Doggo waves at Dubai Doggo )
> 
> _Love _the Double Nodini, hope it's still being made somewhere in Italy ...?


----------



## H’sKisses

dyyong said:


> How is the storage? Very tempting!!



It’s roomier than it looks!


----------



## muchstuff

Some of you may recognize this beauty...it pays to haunt the auction listings! I must thank @frenziedhandbag for listing this ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Some of you may recognize this beauty.


It is the other way round. I ought to thank you for your kind offer to give this cervo a new home. Thank you dear! [/QUOTE]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is the other way round. I ought to thank you for your kind offer to give this cervo a new home. Thank you dear!


[/QUOTE]
Perhaps I’ll open up a retirement home for BV bags ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@muchstuff 
That sounds like a brilliant plan!  I'm down to only four. I'm sure you have enough space for them.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> @muchstuff
> That sounds like a brilliant plan!  I'm down to only four. I'm sure you have enough space for them.


It will be a struggle but I’ll find space...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> It will be a struggle but I’ll find space...


Awesome! My bags are pleased that their future is secured.


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido.....


Dressed for a 105F day......


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido.....
> View attachment 4499397


I really like this bag


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> I really like this bag


Thank you. I love it. It’s somewhat heavy but I don’t carry much in it and I love that it’s often mistaken for a straw bag.....it’s lasted longer in my closet than any other BV I’ve purchased over the years.....


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido.....
> View attachment 4499397
> 
> Dressed for a 105F day......


Stunning bag, works really well with your outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I love that it’s often mistaken for a straw bag.....


That's what I love about it too. The varying tones are so lovely.


----------



## couturequeen

Getting ready for a wedding!


----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Getting ready for a wedding!


That knot is stunning! Love the mosaic-like details. The earrings are beautiful too


----------



## sngsk

Limited edition Glycine garda with kaleidoscope details (a.k.a. Miss Wisteria) keeping me company today


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Limited edition Glycine garda with kaleidoscope details (a.k.a. Miss Wisteria) keeping me company today


Gorgeous as always. You should be a model!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous as always. You should be a model!


+1


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous as always. You should be a model!





diane278 said:


> +1



Thank you  u r both far too kind


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Limited edition Glycine garda with kaleidoscope details (a.k.a. Miss Wisteria) keeping me company today


you always have the best dresses!! 
not that i am a fan of dresses, but i totally could be if i found at least a half of them fitting me as nicely as yours!! 
absolutely love the whole look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous as always. You should be a model!


Can't agree more.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> you always have the best dresses!!
> not that i am a fan of dresses, but i totally could be if i found at least a half of them fitting me as nicely as yours!!
> absolutely love the whole look!


Why, thank you! This is one of my favourites and almost 17 years old  I need to do a wardrobe cleanout/refresh.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Why, thank you! This is one of my favourites and almost 17 years old  I need to do a wardrobe cleanout/refresh.


Who in the world besides you is the same size for 17 years, lol?  Not me. Your  wardrobe is perfect.  Don’t change a thing.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Why, thank you! This is one of my favourites and almost 17 years old  I need to do a wardrobe cleanout/refresh.





southernbelle43 said:


> Who in the world besides you is the same size for 17 years, lol?  Not me. Your  wardrobe is perfect.  Don’t change a thing.


what she said!! ^^^


----------



## diane278

Nero mini cabat
Getting my car serviced and my iPad fits perfectly into the mini.....
Plus, I requested color coordinated carpet and they accommodated my request....


----------



## LLANeedle

Nero mini cabat


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Nero mini cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502673


Love the entire outfit!


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Love the entire outfit!


Pants, tunics, comfortable flats......my uniform.  The cabat is making its debut today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

These lovelies for the week.


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido. The totes are back!


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> These lovelies for the week.


Hello PDP twin! That veneta is beautiful! 



diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido. The totes are back!
> View attachment 4502775


Great summer look


----------



## sngsk

Ferro roma and BV necklace today.


----------



## couturequeen

Little work of art out in the wild.


----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Little work of art out in the wild.


Stunning piece of art!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Hello PDP twin! That veneta is beautiful!
> 
> Hello!  TY


----------



## grietje

Work trip to Baton Rouge.
Petrol Mini Cabat on her maiden travel trip. The Steel Saddle Nodini is fast becoming a travel staple.


----------



## ksuromax

oh, gosh! my head goes pop with all these beauties!
Keep .them coming, Ladies!


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> View attachment 4503732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work trip to Baton Rouge.
> Petrol Mini Cabat on her maiden travel trip. The Steel Saddle Nodini is fast becoming a travel staple.


 Beautiful! Oh, Steel... I want you so!


----------



## sngsk

Lilac/karung San Marco- looking abit squashed from having been tucked away for awhile


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Lilac/karung San Marco-


Pretty as always.


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty as always.


Thank you


----------



## diane278

Nero mini & BV espadrilles.......Waiting for my ride to lunch.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nero mini & BV espadrilles.......Waiting for my ride to lunch.....
> View attachment 4504896


I really need something in that black color.  But I cannot seem to find what I want.


----------



## diane278

Went to Lowes earlier today with my cervo loop.....and it looked better in the kitchen remodeling section than in the appliances.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Went to Lowes earlier today with my cervo loop.....and it looked better in the kitchen remodeling section than in the appliances.....
> View attachment 4507295


You are so funny! I love that bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> my cervo loop...


I love this shot! Different shades of gray and oh, so lovely together.


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Went to Lowes earlier today with my cervo loop.....and it looked better in the kitchen remodeling section than in the appliances.....
> View attachment 4507295


And the twin is in the midst of a kitchen remodel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> twin.


What are the odds? Seeing this beauty twice in a day!


----------



## cosima

Small Roma in nero today


----------



## cosima

cosima said:


> Small Roma in nero today


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4507452
> 
> And the twin is in the midst of a kitchen remodel.


Pretty amazing coincidence. But you get to see yours in that setting everyday.....I have to take mine to Lowe’s....or bring it to your house!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Went to Lowes earlier today with my cervo loop.....and it looked better in the kitchen remodeling section than in the appliances.....
> View attachment 4507295


Loving the colour coordination. 



Nibb said:


> View attachment 4507452
> 
> And the twin is in the midst of a kitchen remodel.


Two in a day!


----------



## diane278

Long neglected antique silver Lauren clutch & Nero espadrilles.


----------



## muchstuff

A weekend in the sunny Okanagan...


----------



## Nibb

bring it to your house![/QUOTE]
Come on over, the twins can hang out.


----------



## H’sKisses

Nappa Chain Wallet in Nero that I stuck in my NLG Cervo Hobo loop... grabbed it for a lunch out with some coworkers. Hold cards and phone.


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nappa Chain Wallet in Nero that I stuck in my NLG Cervo Hobo loop... grabbed it for a lunch out with some coworkers. Hold cards and phone.


BV's nero always looks so luxe! Love the pants too!


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> BV's nero always looks so luxe! Love the pants too!



It’s such a handy little thing... much slimmer than the Disco, and perfect for when I just need a wallet and somewhere to stick my phone in... the pants are super comfy (and quite thin and breathable), perfect for the 100+ degree heat.


----------



## cosima

Garda in new light grey. 
I love this bag, it‘s so practical. I have sold my Cabat medium in dark blue because it doesn’t work for me. It‘s too big and heavy! 
The Garda is just the right size for me.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Favorite color-combo today: Red & purple


----------



## diane278

New Fume nodini & Blanco espadrilles


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Favorite color-combo today: Red & purple


Another great colour pairing  wish I had your eye for putting colours together.



diane278 said:


> New Fume nodini & Blanco espadrilles
> View attachment 4509207


Such a classic and chic colour palette. Love.


----------



## sngsk

Loving my piazza. The leather is so buttery soft


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Loving my piazza. The leather is so buttery soft


Your entire outfit looks so sleek and sophisticated.....as always.


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Your entire outfit looks so sleek and sophisticated.....as always.


Thank you


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Another great colour pairing  wish I had your eye for putting colours together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Nuvolato Lido & denim espadrilles for a couple of quick errands before it gets too hot.....


----------



## diane278

Nero pouch....when you’re too lazy to even sling it over your shoulder...


----------



## grietje

Brighton small loop hobo for my casual Friday on Thursday.  (I’m no @ksuromax in terms of selfies.)


----------



## H’sKisses

NLG and Ebano Cervo yumminess


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Nero pouch....when you’re too lazy to even sling it over your shoulder...
> View attachment 4510991


Love how the pouch goes with the shoes so perfectly.



grietje said:


> Brighton small loop hobo for my casual Friday on Thursday.  (I’m no @ksuromax in terms of selfies.)
> View attachment 4511000


Beautiful!  Always loved the details on the hardware of the loop bags. I wish the loop bags worked for me; i need something in between the 2 sizes.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> NLG and Ebano Cervo yumminess


All that cervo yumminess!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large Belly in rust. #TGIF


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> New Fume nodini & Blanco espadrilles
> View attachment 4509207


Oh I love those espadrilles. What a neutral color.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Nuvolato Lido & denim espadrilles for a couple of quick errands before it gets too hot.....
> View attachment 4510126


Espadrille twins today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Traveling to Chicago for the weekend. I have more BV than not, so not posting in the cheating thread. ☺️ Nero small pouch is tucked away and wearing denim espadrilles.


----------



## muchstuff

Denim cervo Loop. I need this in nero or steel someday...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Another shot. Now in the Windy City waiting to purchase train tickets


----------



## diane278

It was a tough decision....

This one was too big



This one was too small 



But this one is just right!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It was a tough decision....
> 
> This one was too big
> View attachment 4512193
> 
> 
> This one was too small
> View attachment 4512194
> 
> 
> But this one is just right!
> View attachment 4512195


What choices!!!


----------



## Nibb

Finally swapped the Ikea Blue Sloane for the Home Depot Orange Cervo Baseball. Obviously I’m still in home improvement mode.


----------



## tenKrat

LouiseCPH said:


> Large Belly in rust. #TGIF


I love this outfit, especially your lovely scarf. The purple and orange are gorgeous together with your bag. You always mix colors brilliantly in your outfits.


----------



## tenKrat

Nibb said:


> Finally swapped the Ikea Blue Sloane for the Home Depot Orange Cervo Baseball. Obviously I’m still in home improvement mode.


  This orange is fantastic.


----------



## Nibb

tenKrat said:


> This orange is fantastic.


Thank you, I love to carry it.


----------



## LouiseCPH

tenKrat said:


> I love this outfit, especially your lovely scarf. The purple and orange are gorgeous together with your bag. You always mix colors brilliantly in your outfits.



Thank you very much - a much appreciated compliment as I love color, and try to combine in interesting ways when I can! (I admit that I can slip and wear black every now again, also - then scarves save me....)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> It was a tough decision....
> 
> This one was too big
> View attachment 4512193
> 
> 
> This one was too small
> View attachment 4512194
> 
> 
> But this one is just right!
> View attachment 4512195


Lol first world problems. All are beautiful.


----------



## grietje

Nero Iron with grey linen dress for my MIL’s 80th birthday luncheon


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Brighton small loop hobo for my casual Friday on Thursday.  (I’m no @ksuromax in terms of selfies.)
> View attachment 4511000


  


Nibb said:


> Finally swapped the Ikea Blue Sloane for the Home Depot Orange Cervo Baseball. Obviously I’m still in home improvement mode.


I'm


----------



## pudu

bringing my first BV back to its home - Milano!


----------



## pudu

pudu said:


> bringing my first BV back to its home - Milano!


----------



## sngsk

Gorgeous! Is that armatura? If it is, hello bag twin!


----------



## sngsk

My lucky birthday bargain find: the Belly 76 in Copper Specchio


----------



## pudu

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous! Is that armatura? If it is, hello bag twin!


Yes!


----------



## ksuromax

pudu said:


> Yes!


then, triplets!


----------



## V0N1B2

Spring 2018 Antique Silver Calf “Heels”  on a very rare Monday in the office. 
*my last pair of Tomas Maier BV shoes (and most likely my last pair of BVs ever)


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring 2018 Antique Silver Calf “Heels”  on a very rare Monday in the office.
> *my last pair of Tomas Maier BV shoes (and most likely my last pair of BVs ever)
> View attachment 4514154


I hear ya. My BV espadrille collection has come to a screeching halt.


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous! Is that armatura? If it is, hello bag twin!





pudu said:


> Yes!





ksuromax said:


> then, triplets!


Quadruplets!!! We should do an Armatura thread.


----------



## akarp317

Perfectly styled with the blue dress! So beautiful!



sngsk said:


> My lucky birthday bargain find: the Belly 76 in Copper Specchio


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring 2018 Antique Silver Calf “Heels”  on a very rare Monday in the office.
> *my last pair of Tomas Maier BV shoes (and most likely my last pair of BVs ever)
> View attachment 4514154


What a difference from the crap they're showing now!


----------



## sngsk

akarp317 said:


> Perfectly styled with the blue dress! So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## LLANeedle

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring 2018 Antique Silver Calf “Heels”  on a very rare Monday in the office.
> *my last pair of Tomas Maier BV shoes (and most likely my last pair of BVs ever)
> View attachment 4514154


Those toes are lethal!


----------



## sngsk

Feeling alil bit girlier than usual today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Feeling alil bit girlier than usual today


Pretty!


----------



## diane278

Nearly empty cervo loop.....the result of carrying mostly clutches, I suspect.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Nearly empty cervo loop.....the result of carrying mostly clutches, I suspect.
> View attachment 4517388


yumminess!!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nearly empty cervo loop.....the result of carrying mostly clutches, I suspect.
> View attachment 4517388


My favorite bag of yours!


----------



## indiaink

Corniola Medium Veneta

ETA Photo @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Corniola Medium Veneta


Where's your pic?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Where's your pic?


Pfft.  Added.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Corniola Medium Veneta
> 
> ETA Photo @muchstuff


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Small Atlantic Osaka today


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Nearly empty cervo loop.....the result of carrying mostly clutches, I suspect.
> View attachment 4517388


Loving those shoes too!


indiaink said:


> Corniola Medium Veneta
> 
> ETA Photo @muchstuff


Such a pretty red!



Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4518069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Atlantic Osaka today


I've always admired the Osaka and in Atlantic- tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Small Atlantic Osaka today


Gorgeous Atlantic, and in a really pretty style!


----------



## dyyong

Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet? 
Waiting for our lunches, which was total disappointment.


----------



## Kharris332003

At least it was a chance to carry your lovely bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet? /QUOTE]
> Nope, love them.  It is fun seeing someone who is so excited about our loves on here---handbags.  Keep them coming. And the kids are precious!


----------



## diane278

dyyong said:


> Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet?
> Waiting for our lunches, which was total disappointment.


No....I never get tired of seeing BV photos.....I think I’d probably go through a horrible withdrawal if they stopped, since BV has been my “drug of choice” for years. Please enable my bag addiction by keeping the posts coming!


----------



## diane278

Ready to go.....if only the driver would get herself together.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Ready to go.....if only the driver would get herself together.....
> View attachment 4518341


She will. She always does.  I don't know what it is about that bag that I like so much.  i think it is the color with the contrast stitching that appeals to me.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dyyong said:


> Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet?
> Waiting for our lunches, which was total disappointment.


Nope!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dyyong said:


> Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet? .


Not at all. Keep it coming please.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Ready to go


I always smile whenever I see this bag. So lovely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> i think it is the color with the contrast stitching that appeals to me.


Same thoughts. It is just so striking but in a subtle elegant way, like old BV.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Dark barolo loop for church today.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Dark barolo loop for church today.


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Dark barolo loop for church today.


Such an elegant colour and i love how the loop bag looks all softened up!


----------



## sngsk

PO medium cabat. I never tire of carrying it


----------



## dyyong

diane278 said:


> No....I never get tired of seeing BV photos.....I think I’d probably go through a horrible withdrawal if they stopped, since BV has been my “drug of choice” for years. Please enable my bag addiction by keeping the posts coming!


----------



## dyyong

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not at all. Keep it coming please.


----------



## ksuromax

dyyong said:


> Has anyone sick and tired of my posts yet?
> Waiting for our lunches, which was total disappointment.


Nevah!!  
i'm actually happy to see someone else to post the pics, as i often feel like i am hijacking the "in action" thread


----------



## Nibb

The aubergine Nodini is poised and ready for her next mission. Sometimes this bag appears to be a deep chocolate brown color and sometimes it’s a very deep dark purple color.


----------



## H’sKisses

Barolo Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4519635
> View attachment 4519636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aubergine Nodini is poised and ready for her next mission. Sometimes this bag appears to be a deep chocolate brown color and sometimes it’s a very deep dark purple color.


That is gorgeous! I have been thinking of adding another nodini to my collection but can't seem to find a colour I want. This is perfection! 

Edit: loving the cervo in the background too.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop Hobo


The dark Barolo is such a beautiful colour .


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> The dark Barolo is such a beautiful colour .



So it’s actually Dark Barolo? I thought it was just Barolo. For some reason I thought DB didn’t come in this size...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So it’s actually Dark Barolo? I thought it was just Barolo. For some reason I thought DB didn’t come in this size...


To me it looks like dark but @ksuro would probably know for sure. Always hard to say for sure due to lighting. To my eye dark Barolo has a hint of brown to it whereas the other Barolo is brighter. Or I'm completely wrong. One or the other .


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So it’s actually Dark Barolo? I thought it was just Barolo. For some reason I thought DB didn’t come in this size...


Look at @diane278 's post (#3) in the link...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dark-barolo.977103/


----------



## H’sKisses

My photo looks darker than it actually is, not quite brown. Either way, pretty color!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> That is gorgeous! I have been thinking of adding another nodini to my collection but can't seem to find a colour I want. This is perfection!
> 
> Edit: loving the cervo in the background too.


Thank you! I find myself grabbing this Nodini for outdoor events, concerts and clubs. Because of the color I just don’t worry about anything bad happening to the bag.  I carry the orange Cervo in the background to the beach in the summer


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Barolo Cervo Loop Hobo





muchstuff said:


> To me it looks like dark but @ksuro would probably know for sure. Always hard to say for sure due to lighting. To my eye dark Barolo has a hint of brown to it whereas the other Barolo is brighter. Or I'm completely wrong. One or the other .


it's original (lighter) Barolo, Large Loop was not made in Dark Barolo, only Medium


----------



## muchstuff

Pekary cervo hobo in canvas (colour). The colour's actually a little warmer IRL, it photographs more ivory for some reason.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Pekary cervo hobo in canvas (colour). The colour's actually a little warmer IRL, it photographs more ivory for some reason.
> View attachment 4520669


Beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks, now if I could only find it in cigar!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, now if I could only find it in cigar!


.clearing throat. You and me BOTH. This will be a battle to the end. You'll get half, I'll get half. Or it could be the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pekary...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> .clearing throat. You and me BOTH. This will be a battle to the end. You'll get half, I'll get half. Or it could be the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pekary...


I believe we've had this conversation...leggo my pekary


----------



## H’sKisses

Hey hey hey... waiting for that Cigar over here, too!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hey hey hey... waiting for that Cigar over here, too!


OMG ALL THREE OF US! I think there were only, like, 8 of them sold in the US?


----------



## indiaink

@muchstuff @Hershey'sKisses There ya go. TSOTTP. We'll each have it four months.


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> .clearing throat. You and me BOTH. This will be a battle to the end. You'll get half, I'll get half. Or it could be the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pekary...





muchstuff said:


> I believe we've had this conversation...leggo my pekary





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hey hey hey... waiting for that Cigar over here, too!


Thank you for making me laugh ladies, much needed it.


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> Nevah!!
> i'm actually happy to see someone else to post the pics, as i often feel like i am hijacking the "in action" thread


Love seeing your posts


----------



## tenKrat

Medium Cervo Loop in Desert Rose


----------



## ksuromax

dyyong said:


> Love seeing your posts


thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Nevah!!
> i'm actually happy to see someone else to post the pics, as i often feel like i am hijacking the "in action" thread


No ma'm, we love your posts!!!! Don't stop.


----------



## southernbelle43

My new to me New Light Gray convertible, which is anything but light?  Who named that color, lol.   I would call it a slate gray!  It is perfect.  This is so very BV and so classic. I am thrilled to have this! And it is in pristine condition....how lucky did I get.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> @muchstuff @Hershey'sKisses There ya go. TSOTTP. We'll each have it four months.





southernbelle43 said:


> My new to me New Light Gray convertible, which is anything but light?  Who named that color, lol.   I would call it a slate gray!  It is perfect.  This is so very BV and so classic. I am thrilled to have this! And it is in pristine condition....how lucky did I get.
> View attachment 4521393


It looks perfect!


----------



## Mousse

I just love my medium ottone cabat. Today I switched out wallets to the ottone zip around. The flamingo flocking is happening up and down the CA coast. I just got flocked in Palo Alto.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4521446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love my medium ottone cabat. Today I switched out wallets to the ottone zip around. The flamingo flocking is happening up and down the CA coast. I just got flocked in Palo Alto.


Oh dear. I know a likely suspect who would do that to you.  She is on this Forum. You know who you are,      DIANE.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> No ma'm, we love your posts!!!! Don't stop.


thank you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

southernbelle43 said:


> My new to me New Light Gray convertible, which is anything but light?  Who named that color, lol.   I would call it a slate gray!  It is perfect.  This is so very BV and so classic. I am thrilled to have this! And it is in pristine condition....how lucky did I get.
> View attachment 4521393



Great bag and color!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4521446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love my medium ottone cabat. Today I switched out wallets to the ottone zip around. The flamingo flocking is happening up and down the CA coast. I just got flocked in Palo Alto.





southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear. I know a likely suspect who would do that to you.  She is on this Forum. You know who you are,      DIANE.


It wasn’t me! Really! But I wish it was. I’m being wrongly accused! Mousse, can you post photos?  Just because I didn’t do it, doesn’t mean I don’t want to enjoy it!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It wasn’t me! Really! But I wish it was. I’m being wrongly accused! Mousse, can you post photos?  Just because I didn’t do it, doesn’t mean I don’t want to enjoy it!


In the courtroom one is allowed to use a pattern of past bad actions as evidence....just saying.


----------



## Mousse

OK, it’s confession time... The two BV flocking flamingos started their journey at the new boutique at the Wynn on the Las Vegas strip. When Diane flocked her neighbor I thought about going to The Flamingo to pick up some tacky flamingos to add to that collection. Then BV called out to me. One BV flamingo came home with me and the second flocked it’s way to Diane’s house.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> OK, it’s confession time... The two BV flocking flamingos started their journey at the new boutique at the Wynn on the Las Vegas strip. When Diane flocked her neighbor I thought about going to The Flamingo to pick up some tacky flamingos to add to that collection. Then BV called out to me. One BV flamingo came home with me and the second flocked it’s way to Diane’s house.


Oh, yeah....the one in the flamingo parade that I posted when it arrived! It’s moved inside the house. Too hot outside....


----------



## akarp317

A visit to the dentist with my new to me Opera Veneta


----------



## southernbelle43

akarp317 said:


> A visit to the dentist with my new to me Opera Veneta
> 
> View attachment 4522087
> View attachment 4522089
> View attachment 4522090


What a lovely color.


----------



## indiaink

akarp317 said:


> A visit to the dentist with my new to me Opera Veneta
> 
> View attachment 4522087
> View attachment 4522089
> View attachment 4522090


What a gorgeous color and a gorgeous bag! She is like fine wine, better every day!


----------



## diane278

I’m not carrying anything yet.....waiting for a Fedex delivery......


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chain tote Garda-style


----------



## southernbelle43

LouiseCPH said:


> Chain tote Garda-style


Looking good, lady!!!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> A visit to the dentist with my new to me Opera Veneta
> 
> View attachment 4522087
> View attachment 4522089
> View attachment 4522090


lovely!!  
does it have the purple lining?


----------



## H’sKisses

akarp317 said:


> A visit to the dentist with my new to me Opera Veneta
> 
> View attachment 4522087
> View attachment 4522089
> View attachment 4522090


 Beautiful! I’ve always admired Opera! It has that purple lining, right?


----------



## LouiseCPH

southernbelle43 said:


> Looking good, lady!!!



Thanks


----------



## akarp317

Yep, has the purple lining. That’s how I figured out that it was Opera! Also the burgundy Napa has a purplish tinge and I’m curious how it will compare to an Aubergine that’s on its way to me 



ksuromax said:


> lovely!!
> does it have the purple lining?





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful! I’ve always admired Opera! It has that purple lining, right?


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Yep, has the purple lining. That’s how I figured out that it was Opera! Also the burgundy Napa has a purplish tinge and I’m curious how it will compare to an Aubergine that’s on its way to me


i know Opera well, i have a messenger (runway piece!) one of the best shades!


----------



## ksuromax

Cabat
Large
Rosso


----------



## diane278

At the Apple store, buying a much needed new iPad....with a sturdy bag to tote it back home....


----------



## tenKrat

Iron bag (cannot recall color name), linen top @ksuromax @diane278, orange pants, and metallic bracelets.  I’m ready for fall.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Iron bag (cannot recall color name), linen top @ksuromax @diane278, orange pants, and metallic bracelets.  I’m ready for fall.
> View attachment 4523967


----------



## couturequeen

Waiting for me while I grab a cup of tea.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Waiting for me while I grab a cup of tea.


This bag in Nero looks so chic.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag in Nero looks so chic.


+1


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> Waiting for me while I grab a cup of tea.


+2     HG bag


----------



## Bagcoolie

With Drop bag (not sure if that’s the name of this bag) in bottle at a neighbourhood cafe.


----------



## diane278

Because it’s supposed to be 107 F today, I went out early to get a few things done. 
I traveled light:


----------



## indiaink

Getting my new-to-me TM Fall 2011 Ebano Fuzzy Special Veneta ready ... for fall. I feel privileged to have this one-of-a-kind bag.


----------



## dyyong

couturequeen said:


> Waiting for me while I grab a cup of tea.


+3


----------



## couturequeen

Bottega’d up today


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Bottega’d up today


I need me some espadrilles.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Cabat
> Large
> Rosso


Gorgeous fiery red!



tenKrat said:


> Iron bag (cannot recall color name), linen top @ksuromax @diane278, orange pants, and metallic bracelets.  I’m ready for fall.
> View attachment 4523967


Beautiful metallics. I've been eyeing an iron bag for awhile. Just not sure if the capacity is enough for me. What can you fit in it?



Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4524530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Drop bag (not sure if that’s the name of this bag) in bottle at a neighbourhood cafe.


That reminds me- i should bring my bottle veneta out more. Need my purple lining fix


----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Bottega’d up today


That looks like 2 different bags! 

Loving those espadrilles too.


----------



## sngsk

My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG. Thanks to @Bagcoolie


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG. Thanks to @Bagcoolie


Great color combo and enjoy it - thanks


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG. Thanks to @Bagcoolie


 Bag twin! Such a great color and bag!


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bag twin! Such a great color and bag!


+1


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG. Thanks to @Bagcoolie


you look breezy and effortlessly elegant! totally love the whole look!


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> Great color combo and enjoy it - thanks


Thank u! Am absolutely loving it. You know who to look for if you ever decide to rehome your other cervos 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bag twin! Such a great color and bag!


 



ksuromax said:


> you look breezy and effortlessly elegant! totally love the whole look!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG


You look great with it!


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> Beautiful metallics. I've been eyeing an iron bag for awhile. Just not sure if the capacity is enough for me. What can you fit in it?


I happen to be wearing my other iron bag in pewter today, so I took two quick snaps of what can fit. 

Compact wallet, card case, key case, pen case, coin purse, small notepad:



There is room to spare for a small cosmetics pouch and sunglasses case, too. (I just don’t have those in there today.)


----------



## tenKrat

My other iron bag. I love this style because it’s light and carries everything I really need on a daily basis.  I can throw this bag in a tote like my large Longchamps Pliage or LV Neverfull, and it fits just fine. 

I could easily fall into a trap of collecting this bag in other colors. It’s a very functional, pretty little thing.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Nodini was a surprise to me. It is bigger and holds more than you think from seeing it on the web.  And this color, quetsche, is the best neutral I have. Thanks to the sweet TPF member who sold it to me.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> The Nodini was a surprise to me. It is bigger and holds more than you think from seeing it on the web.  And this color, quetsche, is the best neutral I have. Thanks to the sweet TPF member who sold it to me.
> View attachment 4525691


big congrats! it's fab!  
i bet, i'll get tons of use out of it!


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> I happen to be wearing my other iron bag in pewter today, so I took two quick snaps of what can fit.


Thank you! This really helps!


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> this color, quetsche, is the best neutral I have.


Love love love quetsche. Wish i could find myself a quetsche nodini too.


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Veneta at the clinic, DD has strep throat AGAIN...


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Medium Veneta at the clinic, DD has strep throat AGAIN...


That is such a unique piece! 

Hope ur DD gets better soon!


----------



## sngsk

Tri-coloured metallic medium piazza today. Can someone help me with the official names of each of the colours please?


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> That is such a unique piece!
> 
> Hope ur DD gets better soon!


Thanks, she's antibiotics so should perk up soon. I know of at least one more of these bags, I think it's on 1st Dibs.


----------



## Joyceshing

Nice to meet you (*☻-☻*)


----------



## muchstuff

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4526754
> 
> Nice to meet you (*☻-☻*)


Love the colour,  so soft and feminine. Welcome!


----------



## Joyceshing

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour,  so soft and feminine. Welcome!


Thanks muchstuff. It’s v practical as well (*⁰▿⁰*)


----------



## 24601

sngsk said:


> Tri-coloured metallic medium piazza today. Can someone help me with the official names of each of the colours please?



Hope this help


----------



## sngsk

24601 said:


> Hope this help


Thank u so much!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Sometimes the outfit matches the bag - and sometimes the outfit matches the security helmet.....#ferroSloane


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> sometimes the outfit matches the security helmet


You must be the most fashionable helmet wearer I've ever seen.


----------



## muchstuff

LouiseCPH said:


> Sometimes the outfit matches the bag - and sometimes the outfit matches the security helmet.....#ferroSloane
> View attachment 4526939
> View attachment 4526938


Suitable for framing.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> You must be the most fashionable helmet wearer I've ever seen.





muchstuff said:


> Suitable for framing.



Thanks


----------



## diane278

Nero nodini....I take her security very seriously......


----------



## muchstuff

My very first double Nodini...is this NLG anyone? I had it in cervo but I'm not positive it's the same grey. One line code on the tag.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> My very first double Nodini...is this NLG anyone? I had it in cervo but I'm not positive it's the same grey. One line code on the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527337
> View attachment 4527338


Yep, NLG. We're bag twins! Isn't this a terrific bag?

ETA You know Cervo holds dye different from Nappa... In Cervo color is often more saturated. I know my NLG Cervo Hobo is 'richer' than my Double Nodini.

ETA one more time - I'll take comparison shot of the two in the next day or so.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Yep, NLG. We're bag twins! Isn't this a terrific bag?
> 
> ETA You know Cervo holds dye different from Nappa... In Cervo color is often more saturated. I know my NLG Cervo Hobo is 'richer' than my Double Nodini.
> 
> ETA one more time - I'll take comparison shot of the two in the next day or so.


Please do, that would be great! Yes, I know the colours present differently, I should have thought to look at the pics of the NLG hobo . Yes, it's a surprisingly easy bag to carry!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Nero nodini....I take her security very seriously......


U crack me up 



muchstuff said:


> My very first double Nodini...is this NLG anyone? I had it in cervo but I'm not positive it's the same grey.


Such a pretty grey! Almost like Ferro


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> U crack me up
> 
> 
> Such a pretty grey! Almost like Ferro


Now I have to go research ferro .


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Now I have to go research ferro .


I do not have any NLG in nappa but here's NLG in cervo vs Ferro in nappa. What i love about Ferro is its shimmer and sparkle when it's under direct sunlight which is almost impossible to capture with my little camera phone i'm afraid.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> I do not have any NLG in nappa but here's NLG in cervo vs Ferro in nappa. What i love about Ferro is its shimmer and sparkle when it's under direct sunlight which is almost impossible to capture with my little camera phone i'm afraid.


Thanks, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## H’sKisses

Beautiful double!!! Bah, can’t believe I let this slip away! But glad it went to one of us here! Looks like NLG, although I only have it in Cervo...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful double!!! Bah, can’t believe I let this slip away! But glad it went to one of us here! Looks like NLG, although I only have it in Cervo...


Yup @indiaink has the same colour!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With 50th anniversary cervo Veneta


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Please do, that would be great! Yes, I know the colours present differently, I should have thought to look at the pics of the NLG hobo . Yes, it's a surprisingly easy bag to carry!


Here are the comparison shots:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/black-grey-color-family-pics-only.246361/page-7#post-33304282


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Here are the comparison shots:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/black-grey-color-family-pics-only.246361/page-7#post-33304282


Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Convinced DH to buy a new car because the color matched my bag.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Convinced DH to buy a new car because the color matched my bag.
> 
> View attachment 4528213


Excellent reasoning.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Was in a cafe with camel medium Veneta this morning


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Nodini


----------



## TotinScience

Snatched this amazing pre-owned Osaka in deep bronze-black color


----------



## Bagcoolie

Ms Lauren and I are getting ready for a lunch appointment and she is excited to be venturing out after being cooped up inside my closet for quite a while...


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4529834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Lauren ... excited to be venturing out after being cooped up inside my closet for quite a while...


Lauren's finally out!  Such a pretty colour


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4529834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Lauren and I are getting ready for a lunch appointment and she is excited to be venturing out after being cooped up inside my closet for quite a while...


I regret not getting the copper one.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oro Scuro Lauren keeping me and my like eleventieth drink company tonight on the eve of my fête.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Scuro Lauren keeping me and my like eleventieth drink company tonight on the eve of my fête.
> View attachment 4529903


Your fete? As in birthday?


----------



## akarp317

Happy belated! That picture is everything I need in my life. 



V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Scuro Lauren keeping me and my like eleventieth drink company tonight on the eve of my fête.
> View attachment 4529903


----------



## tenKrat

Steel cervo large Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

Happiest of Birthdays @V0N1B2!


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy birthday @V0N1B2 !


----------



## diane278

Cement & steel cervo loop.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Cement & steel cervo loop.
> View attachment 4530444


You are getting sleepy. Your eyes are closed. You are susceptible to my suggestions:  you are very tired of this bag, you have this overwhelming desire for me to have it. Now you can wake up and you will have this in the back of your mind all day tomorrow.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You are getting sleepy. Your eyes are closed. You are susceptible to my suggestions:  you are very tired of this bag, you have this overwhelming desire for me to have it. Now you can wake up and you will have this in the back of your mind all day tomorrow.


Lol!  Well, there’s plenty of room for outside ideas in my head, as there doesn’t seem to be much else going on in there these days!  Unfortunately for you...or perhaps I should say, fortunately for me, I’m still smitten with it. And just to rub a little salt into my verbal jab, I have matching cement colored espadrilles. Ha!
Nice try, though.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Lol!  Well, there’s plenty of room for outside ideas in my head, as there doesn’t seem to be much else going on in there these days!  Unfortunately for you...or perhaps I should say, fortunately for me, I’m still smitten with it. And just to rub a little salt into my verbal jab, I have matching cement colored espadrilles. Ha!
> Nice try, though.....


Rats!  Well I will come up with another ploy, hee hee hee.


----------



## sngsk

Something bright and cheery to chase away the Monday blues- Orchid montaigne


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Something bright and cheery to chase away the Monday blues- Orchid montaigne



Love Orchid!


----------



## ksuromax

Orchid is such a delicious colour!!


----------



## V0N1B2

akarp317 said:


> Happy belated! That picture is everything I need in my life.





muchstuff said:


> Happiest of Birthdays @V0N1B2!
> View attachment 4530202





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Happy birthday @V0N1B2 !


Thank you dolls 
Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening. 
I am never.eating.again.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”


Those are some va-va-voom heels! 
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## LLANeedle

Von, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening.
> I am never.eating.again.
> View attachment 4530731


Happy BDay, Doll!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

couturequeen said:


> Bottega’d up today


Espadrilles twins!  Aren’t they soft as butter?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me large cervo loop in NLG. Thanks to @Bagcoolie


Chic as always!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Convinced DH to buy a new car because the color matched my bag.
> 
> View attachment 4528213


Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening.
> I am never.eating.again.
> View attachment 4530731


Happy birthday!  Oh those shoes are TDF. I am so sad over the direction BV shoes are taking.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Inspired by the thread on cervo loop vs intrecciato loop, I pulled out this medium intrecciato loop in mist for the office today. Does not hold a lot thus I have to be selective what I stuffed her with☺️


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening.
> I am never.eating.again.
> View attachment 4530731


Wow, tres chic!


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4530807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by the thread on cervo loop vs intrecciato loop, I pulled out this medium intrecciato loop in mist for the office today.


The intrecciato loop in mist is so pretty! I have always liked the intrecciato loop but find the medium too small and the large too big.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening.
> I am never.eating.again.
> View attachment 4530731


Beautifully dressed, as always. Happy birthday!


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you dolls
> Attempting the high/low look again with my China Red, Lilac, and Nero D’Orsay “heels”  paired with an Etro poncho, orange Old Navy tank top and $40 white jeans from Nordstrom Rack for my birthday dinner this evening.
> I am never.eating.again.
> View attachment 4530731



Oh those shoes  Your outfit looks stunning. Happy Birthday VON!


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> The intrecciato loop in mist is so pretty! I have always liked the intrecciato loop but find the medium too small and the large too big.


Can’t agree more  and I am actually more of a big bag person


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4530807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by the thread on cervo loop vs intrecciato loop, I pulled out this medium intrecciato loop in mist for the office today. Does not hold a lot thus I have to be selective what I stuffed her with☺️


Beautiful


----------



## sngsk

Turbolence origami tote (from F/W 2008) and Goma out with me today


----------



## LouiseCPH

Camel chain tote (and new scarf, but that’s a whole different story - and thread....)


----------



## pudu

the 2nd in my BV collection now.. I think it's called the Quarzo Chain Meduum Veneta? Very happy with it!!


----------



## sngsk

Beautiful bag and scarf!


----------



## Nibb

LouiseCPH said:


> Camel chain tote (and new scarf, but that’s a whole different story - and thread....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532626


Both are lovely.


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> the 2nd in my BV collection now.. I think it's called the Quarzo Chain Meduum Veneta? Very happy with it!!


This is a Catena Veneta (the special seasonal one for Resort 2006) if you’re interested. Just an FYI - no offense I hope 

*also, I like how you blurred out the background and let your bag shine. I gotta learn how to do that!


----------



## V0N1B2

Haven’t had this bag out in ages. Maybe 2-3 years....
(Early?) Fall 2013 Quetsche Cervo Loop Hobo.


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Catena Veneta (the special seasonal one for Resort 2006) if you’re interested. Just an FYI - no offense I hope
> 
> *also, I like how you blurred out the background and let your bag shine. I gotta learn how to do that!



No, good to know! Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Early Fall 2013 Nero Vernice Sandals.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Early Fall 2013 Nero Vernice Sandals.
> View attachment 4533502


Cute!


----------



## sngsk

My recently acquired NLG cervo loop hobo again. @ksuromax  - I now see why you have so many cervo hobos. I need a whole bunch of these myself


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> My recently acquired NLG cervo loop hobo again. @ksuromax  - I now see why you have so many cervo hobos. I need a whole bunch of these myself


Careful, they are highly addictive!


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> My recently acquired NLG cervo loop hobo again. @ksuromax  - I now see why you have so many cervo hobos. I need a whole bunch of these myself



And you look very good carrying it!


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> And you look very good carrying it!


Thank you.


----------



## couturequeen

Gainsboro for our last warm summer day


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro for our last warm summer day


Please tell me about your cute espadrilles.....I’m an espadrille addict! They’re perfect with your Gainsboro....
If this is your last warm summer day, I’m jealous.  We have many 100F days left.


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> Please tell me about your cute espadrilles.....I’m an espadrille addict! They’re perfect with your Gainsboro....
> If this is your last warm summer day, I’m jealous.  We have many 100F days left.



So funny. Addict here, too! Would love a few more warm days. Espadrilles are Jimmy Choo from a few seasons back. Perfect metallic pairing.


----------



## H’sKisses

Ebano Flap Messenger


----------



## Stansy

Medium Cesta, not sure about the cw or weave


----------



## H’sKisses

Jh


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> So funny. Addict here, too! Would love a few more warm days. Espadrilles are Jimmy Choo from a few seasons back. Perfect metallic pairing.


Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Stansy said:


> Medium Cesta, not sure about the cw or weave
> 
> View attachment 4535012


It's an Intrecciato Flow Wave Medium Cesta in - I assume China Red (and another colour... Vesuvio?).  I believe it's from either Resort 2017 or Spring 2017 - not sure which one. 
Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Stansy said:


> Medium Cesta, not sure about the cw or weave
> 
> View attachment 4535012


Beau!!  
bottom is China Red, top is Geranium


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an Intrecciato Flow Wave Medium Cesta in - I assume China Red (and another colour... Vesuvio?).  I believe it's from either Resort 2017 or Spring 2017 - not sure which one.
> Enjoy!


cross posted


----------



## Stansy

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an Intrecciato Flow Wave Medium Cesta in - I assume China Red (and another colour... Vesuvio?).  I believe it's from either Resort 2017 or Spring 2017 - not sure which one.
> Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> Beau!!
> bottom is China Red, top is Geranium



Thank you both!


----------



## southernbelle43

Stansy said:


> Medium Cesta, not sure about the cw or weave
> 
> View attachment 4535012


That is lovely!!!


----------



## sngsk

Ash scuro campana. One of my all-time favourites.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Ash scuro campana. One of my all-time favourites.


nice top!!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## jeune_fille

I looove that color. The leather is so rich and luscious. That's why I love BV Leather so much! Better than any brand I have.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> nice top!!


Thank you! 



ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana


What a beautiful colour! Plays off your entire outfit perfectly.


----------



## diane278

Medium cervo loop.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana


I keep coming back to look at this photo and then I realized it’s because the rich color of your bag reminds me of my saddle.  And pairing it with jeans reinforces my memories of riding my horse.  Thank you!


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Medium cervo loop.


You really have an artist's eye. Beautiful shot


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana


Your white/turquoise outfit inspired me to dig out my BV azure pleated skirt. No Toscana so I decided to go with my Ottone sloane.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> You really have an artist's eye. Beautiful shot


She does.


----------



## Joyceshing

To start the day with her


----------



## sngsk

Joyceshing said:


> To start the day with her


What a unique and beautiful piece! Love the little snakeskin details.


----------



## southernbelle43

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4537048
> 
> To start the day with her


How cute is that!!


----------



## grietje

Joyceshing said:


> ...
> To start the day with her



From what season is this?  I've never seen this bag before.


----------



## septembersiren

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4537048
> 
> To start the day with her


What season is this bag from I never saw it before


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> From what season is this?  I've never seen this bag before.





septembersiren said:


> What season is this bag from I never saw it before


This treatment was an exclusive (in Japan) to celebrate the opening of the Tokyo flagship store in Ginza.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> This treatment was an exclusive (in Japan) to celebrate the opening of the Tokyo flagship store in Ginza.


Is there anything you don't know?


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> This treatment was an exclusive (in Japan) to celebrate the opening of the Tokyo flagship store in Ginza.



Ah ha!  No wonder we never saw it this side of the Pacific!  I too am super impressed by your knowledge!!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Is there anything you don't know?


She is a walking encyclopedia!  I am always amazed.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Is there anything you don't know?





grietje said:


> Ah ha!  No wonder we never saw it this side of the Pacific!  I too am super impressed by your knowledge!!





southernbelle43 said:


> She is a walking encyclopedia!  I am always amazed.


No no no dolls. Lots I don’t know.
Sometimes it’s just about knowing where to look.
I will try to update the Reference Library with the newfound information.
I think OP’s Bag is Deco Rose but the treatment was available in a few different colours (Mist, Tweedia, Deco Rose, Quartz...) and offered in a variety of silhouettes. 
PS: nice bag @Joyceshing


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> No no no dolls. Lots I don’t know.
> Sometimes it’s just about knowing where to look.
> I will try to update the Reference Library with the newfound information.
> I think OP’s Bag is Deco Rose but the treatment was available in a few different colours (Mist, Tweedia, Deco Rose, Quartz...) and offered in a variety of silhouettes.
> PS: nice bag @Joyceshing


It still requires a good basic foundation to know where to look, so here's to your mad search skills Why does the word "tweedia" make me so happy ...


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> No no no dolls. Lots I don’t know.
> Sometimes it’s just about knowing where to look.
> ...]


As soon as I saw your response I googled it.  It’s from within the past year and the store is gorgeous!  They made the Olimpia with this treatment too and some SLGs.
@Joyceshing   It’s just a charming lovely bag!


----------



## grietje

I’m wearing Nero Peggy flats and the Brighton small loop. One cool morning and I think it’s fall and out come the flats!


----------



## jeune_fille

Today Im wearing BV from head to toe including my bag lol.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With nylon tote in pacific blue today.


----------



## H’sKisses

Just knowing WHERE to look and WHAT to search for requires knowledge!


----------



## LouiseCPH

This is all the selfie (bagfie) I could manage......


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> This is all the selfie (bagfie) I could manage......


I love It! The colors all look great together.....


----------



## muchstuff

LouiseCPH said:


> This is all the selfie (bagfie) I could manage......


That's a great shot actually!


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> This is all the selfie (bagfie) I could manage......


Beautiful bag! Love the scarf too.



muchstuff said:


> That's a great shot actually!


+1


----------



## sngsk

Shades of grey and cobalt campana


----------



## jeune_fille

I love that Campana!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> This is all the selfie (bagfie) I could manage......


great shot, great palette! 
Big  to your scarf!


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi all!

This may be a bit confusing: I changed my username for privacy purposes. I hope that doesn’t go against any tPF rules or regulations. Maybe you all will recognize me by my new reveal... 

Here she is, my new love:









Thanks for letting me share as always!


----------



## H’sKisses

BBBagHag said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This may be a bit confusing: I changed my username for privacy purposes. I hope that doesn’t go against any tPF rules or regulations. Maybe you all will recognize me by my new reveal...
> 
> Here she is, my new love:
> View attachment 4539241
> 
> View attachment 4539244
> 
> View attachment 4539242
> 
> View attachment 4539243
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share as always!


So pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

still her.... 5 days in a row


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> still her.... 5 days in a row


Five days.  Is that a record, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Five days.  Is that a record, lol.


for me to carry a brown bag - absolutely!


----------



## BBBagHag

Here is reveal #2 of my recent massive pre-loved haul! I’ve been wanting an Ottone Sloane for ages and finally found one that didn’t cost a and in perfect condition!


----------



## H’sKisses

BBBagHag said:


> Here is reveal #2 of my recent massive pre-loved haul! I’ve been wanting an Ottone Sloane for ages and finally found one that didn’t cost a and in perfect condition!
> 
> View attachment 4539856
> View attachment 4539857
> View attachment 4539858



gorgeous! I love anything and everything ottone!


----------



## diane278

What’s more wrinkled....my body or my clothes? Luckily, my cervo loop doesn’t care!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> What’s more wrinkled....my body or my clothes? Luckily, my cervo loop doesn’t care!
> View attachment 4540023


nah! look at my outfit! linen pants and linen top, it looks like i slept in 'em!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> What’s more wrinkled....my body or my clothes? Luckily, my cervo loop doesn’t care!
> View attachment 4540023


Wrinkles are a sign of excellent quality clothes..  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> What’s more wrinkled....my body or my clothes? Luckily, my cervo loop doesn’t care!
> View attachment 4540023


I embrace my linen wrinkles ( body, not so much).


----------



## Kharris332003

BBBagHag said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This may be a bit confusing: I changed my username for privacy purposes. I hope that doesn’t go against any tPF rules or regulations. Maybe you all will recognize me by my new reveal...
> 
> Here she is, my new love:
> View attachment 4539241
> 
> View attachment 4539244
> 
> View attachment 4539242
> 
> View attachment 4539243
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share as always!


I love this. Congratulations—so happy for you.


----------



## Kharris332003

diane278 said:


> What’s more wrinkled....my body or my clothes? Luckily, my cervo loop doesn’t care!
> View attachment 4540023


Neither—both are just luxury and comfortable. Looking great.


----------



## sngsk

Moro new pyramid. Almost 11 yrs old and still one of my favourites


----------



## Joule

BBBagHag said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This may be a bit confusing: I changed my username for privacy purposes. I hope that doesn’t go against any tPF rules or regulations. Maybe you all will recognize me by my new reveal...
> 
> Here she is, my new love:
> View attachment 4539241
> 
> View attachment 4539244
> 
> View attachment 4539242
> 
> View attachment 4539243
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share as always!


This. Is. STUNNING.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stunning bags, fellow BVettes! I was smiling as I clicked through the postings. Carrying one of my favourites, medium Cervo in Denim.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning bags, fellow BVettes! I was smiling as I clicked through the postings. Carrying one of my favourites, medium Cervo in Denim.


Hi bag twin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Hi bag twin!


Hello there, lovely bag twin!


----------



## H’sKisses

Baseball in Nero with Lucido fettucce


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball in Nero with Lucido fettucce


I lurve this bag .


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> I lurve this bag .


+1


----------



## BBBagHag

+2


Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball in Nero with Lucido fettucce


----------



## grietje

Tourmaline Garda and Vesuvio Peggy Plats


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball in Nero with Lucido fettucce


this shot shall belong to Vogue, or Elle, or any other big fashion magazine!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chain Garda


----------



## BBBagHag

Enjoying the New England foliage with my Uluru cervo.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Enjoying the New England foliage with my Uluru cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4542865
> 
> View attachment 4542861


Love this bag, I have it in absinthe.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Love this bag, I have it in absinthe.



Ummmm...  Yummmmm!  Photo?


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Ummmm...  Yummmmm!  Photo?


I'm crazy for this shade of green, whether you call it absinthe or chartreuse


----------



## Nibb

LouiseCPH said:


> Chain Garda





BBBagHag said:


> Enjoying the New England foliage with my Uluru cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4542865
> 
> View attachment 4542861





muchstuff said:


> I'm crazy for this shade of green, whether you call it absinthe or chartreuse
> View attachment 4542869



Serious eye candy today. All beauties!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Serious eye candy today. All beauties!


Thanks!


----------



## BBBagHag

I love this color and it looks great in this style. Do you know if this style has a name? No right? It’s really comfy and easy to use, one of my more frequently used bags. 



muchstuff said:


> I'm crazy for this shade of green, whether you call it absinthe or chartreuse
> View attachment 4542869


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I love this color and it looks great in this style. Do you know if this style has a name? No right? It’s really comfy and easy to use, one of my more frequently used bags.


I haven't found a name for it, just another cervo hobo. I've seen it in black .


----------



## sngsk

BBBagHag said:


> Enjoying the New England foliage with my Uluru cervo.





muchstuff said:


> I'm crazy for this shade of green, whether you call it absinthe or chartreuse



I love how these pieces from years ago still look so pristine and not dated at all.


----------



## sngsk

Gigolo knot bag- one of the few days I am not bringing the kitchen sink out with me


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Gigolo knot bag- one of the few days I am not bringing the kitchen sink out with me


You look very chic. Wonderful outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

Absynthe hobo


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> You look very chic. Wonderful outfit.


Thank you


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Absynthe hobo


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Gorgeous colors!


thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> You look very chic. Wonderful outfit.


I believe she INVENTED chic.


----------



## diane278

Barolo nodini.


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe she INVENTED chic.



You are too kind


----------



## sngsk

NLG cervo- my new favourite casual Friday pick


----------



## ksuromax

Absynthe and Peridot


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> NLG cervo- my new favourite casual Friday pick


It really suits you. You look splendid, as always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Absynthe and Peridot


These greens! I love them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The one that sparks joy whenever I carry it; double compartments pillow in China Red.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Out for lunch appointment with medium Olympia. Have a happy weekend, all!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am always hesitant to post a picture of my  bag, but decided the bag speaks for itself despite my inability to stage it. The espresso Cabat bucket bag.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4545688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always hesitant to post a picture of my  bag, but decided the bag speaks for itself despite my inability to stage it. The espresso Cabat bucket bag.


It really is a great looking bag!


----------



## couturequeen

Grape Tornabuoni


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> The espresso Cabat bucket bag.


Your shot is lovely! This is the only bag that is appealing to me right now. It bears 3 components that I like; the bucket style, intrecciato weave and espresso (both color and the cuppa).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Grape Tornabuoni


Love the details on this bag and how it complements your top.


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> The one that sparks joy whenever I carry it; double compartments pillow in China Red.


One of BV's best reds 



Bagcoolie said:


> Out for lunch appointment with medium Olympia.


I love the details of this. 



southernbelle43 said:


> The espresso Cabat bucket bag.


Gorgeous! Espresso is such an amazing brown.



couturequeen said:


> Grape Tornabuoni


Such a beautiful colour and the tournabouni veneta is one of prettiest seasonal venetas imho. Wish I got one of these when I could.


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> Out for lunch appointment with medium Olympia.


Inspired by your in-the-car shot. Shadow croc piano flap clutch off to lunch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> One of BV's best reds


Thank you! I'm so glad I kept this in my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Shadow croc piano flap clutch.


Shadow is croc is stunning!


----------



## Nibb

Stunning!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4545688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always hesitant to post a picture of my  bag, but decided the bag speaks for itself *despite my inability to stage it.* The espresso Cabat bucket bag.


Nothing wrong with your photos.  Your bag is beautiful. 
I think every photo I post of me “wearing” a bag is taken in my laundry room mirror.  I can’t even do a selfie holding the phone facing me.


----------



## Mousse

Argento Nodini and Argento mini zip wallet.


----------



## sngsk

Had trouble picking out an outfit so went with a repeat outfit but with eclipse montaigne instead of gigolo knot clutch bag


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Had trouble picking out an outfit so went with a repeat outfit but with eclipse montaigne instead of gigolo knot clutch bag


Every outfit looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Messenger in Opera


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Every outfit looks great on you!


Thank you 



ksuromax said:


> Messenger in Opera


 Stunning! Wish they had more collections with the purple lining too.


----------



## sngsk

Dressing for autumn - even though it is pretty much summer all year round where I am  - and finally taking out my new-to-me barolo cervo loop. @Bagcoolie


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Dressing for autumn - even though it is pretty much summer all year round where I am  - and finally taking out my new-to-me barolo cervo loop. @Bagcoolie


 We are bag twins with NLG and Barolo Cervo Loops!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ferro Sloane


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Ferro Sloane


 hats off to the  of styling!


----------



## H’sKisses

Ossidato Rame Baseball.


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> hats off to the  of styling!



*Blush*, thank you - coming from you a BIG compliment! I think we share a love of colors


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> *Blush*, thank you - coming from you a BIG compliment! I think we share a love of colors


we do, indeed!


----------



## sngsk

Bottle medium veneta- one of my first BV gifts from the then-bf, now DH.


----------



## diane278

Dark copper Lauren clutch......


----------



## sngsk

diane278 said:


> Dark copper Lauren clutch......


Love the copper against the blues.


----------



## ksuromax

Grenat (or??) Karung details plume messenger


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Grenat (or??) Karung details plume messenger


I had not yet seen this style...the color and style are both so beautiful!


----------



## grietje

I've been carrying the Tourmaline Garda for the past week.  I remember when I first saw Tourmaline and was VERY skeptical. And now, it's probably one of my favorite BV colors.


----------



## diane278

Baby pouch


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Baby pouch
> View attachment 4551313


That is so cute!!!


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> Baby pouch
> View attachment 4551313


Love this,looks like it would be a great crossbody bag too....


----------



## diane278

jbags07 said:


> Love this,looks like it would be a great crossbody bag too....


It easily works as a crossbody but I was heading out to my car to run some errands. Once I got to the bookstore I did sling it on crossbody.  The strap is adjustable....


----------



## Kharris332003

diane278 said:


> It easily works as a crossbody but I was heading out to my car to run some errands. Once I got to the bookstore I did sling it on crossbody.  The strap is adjustable....


Does your phone fit?  Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I had not yet seen this style...the color and style are both so beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## diane278

Kharris332003 said:


> Does your phone fit?  Thanks!


Yes! It fits fine. The pouch is small but it holds everything I need. However, I’m a “clutch” fan and don’t need to carry much, for the most part.


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> It easily works as a crossbody but I was heading out to my car to run some errands. Once I got to the bookstore I did sling it on crossbody.  The strap is adjustable....


Thats great!  I love the look of this bag


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Grenat (or??) Karung details plume messenger


OMG I love your shirt. And the bag is beautiful of course.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> OMG I love your shirt. And the bag is beautiful of course.


This...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> This...
> View attachment 4552206


Love!


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love!


I know, I think I might have to get this...


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> OMG I love your shirt. And the bag is beautiful of course.


thank you!


----------



## sngsk

Blood croc large veneta to kick off October  Where has the year gone??


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Blood croc large veneta to kick off October  Where has the year gone??


ravishing!!


----------



## BBBagHag

That’s a stunner! 



sngsk said:


> Blood croc large veneta to kick off October  Where has the year gone??


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> ravishing!!





BBBagHag said:


> That’s a stunner!



Thank you


----------



## grietje

Regent large Veneta hobo


----------



## diane278

Antique silver Lauren


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Blood croc large veneta to kick off October  Where has the year gone??



Amazing!


----------



## diane278

No BV was maimed or killed while being photographed in this shopping bag.
 (I don’t want to be accused of BV cruelty.......)


----------



## H’sKisses

Quetsche Baseball


----------



## sngsk

Moro new pyramid


----------



## southernbelle43

Off to get the car repaired with my bucket bag. Photos do not show the lovely “chocolate” color. It is so easy to carry and the perfect size. So many of my other bags are just a little too big or a little too small. But Little Red Riding Hood thinks this one is just right.


----------



## sngsk

Mona lisa convertible


----------



## sngsk

Mini peltro cabat


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop 
Denim espadrilles


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop
> Denim espadrilles


Love the colour of your Barolo.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat


Looking great, Twinnie!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour of your Barolo.


thank you!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop


Barolo loop twins!!! Loving the cuff too. 



ksuromax said:


> Looking great, Twinnie!


We seem to be twins on a fair number of BV items


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Mini peltro cabat


What a stunning bag!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop
> Denim espadrilles


Beautiful!  Loving the color


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful!  Loving the color


thank you!


----------



## dyyong

diane278 said:


> No BV was maimed or killed while being photographed in this shopping bag.
> (I don’t want to be accused of BV cruelty.......)
> View attachment 4555690


Really like your groceries tote, mind sharing which is it?


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> This...
> View attachment 4552206


Who made this t???


----------



## diane278

dyyong said:


> Really like your groceries tote, mind sharing which is it?


Here it is. They are quite sturdy and lined in a vinyl. Guaranteed to be able to carry a load of 140 lbs......which, of course, I wouldn’t be able to lift....


I buy mine at a saddle shop (Ariat). But they make them for many cities and companies.


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Who made this t???


I found it online, I can get the link if you're interested. I'm waiting for my pillow to arrive, it'll go on the sofa in my little library/office .


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Here it is. They are quite sturdy and lined in a vinyl. Guaranteed to be able to carry a load of 140 lbs......which, of course, I wouldn’t be able to lift....
> View attachment 4561467
> 
> I buy mine at a saddle shop (Ariat). But they make them for many cities and companies.
> View attachment 4561464


Is that Ariat like in the boots? My DH just bought two pair if it's the same company.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Is that Ariat like in the boots? My DH just bought two pair if it's the same company.


Yes. The store is named after the race horse Secretariat.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Yes. The store is named after the race horse Secretariat.


Looks like a darned handy bag, thanks for sharing!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Yes. The store is named after the race horse Secretariat.


The name is quite clever.  DH and I watched that movie again for about the third time not too long ago.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Looks like a darned handy bag, thanks for sharing!


Yes and being susceptible to any cute item that I have absolutely no need for, I had to buy a couple of them.  Maybe I will get another lady at the grocery to stop me and ask where I got my bag.  I thought she was talking about my expensive designer bag and I was so thrilled until she picked up my ugly recyclable grocery bag.  At least now I will have a couple of really cool ones, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes and being susceptible to any cute item that I have absolutely no need for, I had to buy a couple of them.  Maybe I will get another lady at the grocery to stop me and ask where I got my bag.  I thought she was talking about my expensive designer bag and I was so thrilled until she picked up my ugly recyclable grocery bag.  At least now I will have a couple of really cool ones, lol.


The idea of cool grocery bags has appeal


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> The idea of cool grocery bags has appeal


Especially now that I am retired and grocery shopping is an "event."


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Especially now that I am retired and grocery shopping is an "event."


I know the feeling


----------



## muchstuff

Cervo Campana...love pulling out the fall/winter bags!


----------



## diane278

Nero mini-cabat: perfect for the grocery store......when your canvas tote is too big and you REALLY only need s few things.....


----------



## diane278

Mini cabat. Again


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Mini cabat. Again


D, I can tell that is SUCH a hardship - I would be glad to help out, just send her on up this way.


----------



## H’sKisses

Iridescent Crossbody flap


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> D, I can tell that is SUCH a hardship - I would be glad to help out, just send her on up this way.


I really do appreciate your offer, but it’s my own fault for purchasing the thing, and I feel obligated to see it through......although she’s hanging on by a finger....


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Cervo Campana...love pulling out the fall/winter bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562221


I’m absolutely loving that leather.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I really do appreciate your offer, but it’s my own fault for purchasing the thing, and I feel obligated to see it through......although she’s hanging on by a finger....
> View attachment 4563008


The torture, so glad you've got friends to get you out of the house and away... er, but she's demanding to go as well so it's a lose-lose situation. Sigh. Such is life!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> D, I can tell that is SUCH a hardship - I would be glad to help out, just send her on up this way.





diane278 said:


> I really do appreciate your offer, but it’s my own fault for purchasing the thing, and I feel obligated to see it through......although she’s hanging on by a finger....
> View attachment 4563008





Thank you for the laughs ladies! I needed it tonight.

Oh edit to add that I am available to help too


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I’m absolutely loving that leather.


Thanks, I'm having the same dilemma that I had with the intrecciato Campana in this size (no great surprise there right?) Bigger than I need...but it does seem somehow just a little smaller than the Intrecciato, and the leather really is TDF .


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> Nero mini-cabat: perfect for the grocery store......when your canvas tote is too big and you REALLY only need s few things.....


This is perfect for everyday glamor - using the Cabat for grocery shopping!  Can't think of a more beautiful tote to use.


----------



## sngsk

Mini gold montebello out for a casual brunch. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.


Fabulous bag!  
congrats!


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.



thats beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.


Amazing, I don't think I've seen a barolo Cabat before!


----------



## diane278

A _real _BV......soft, gorgeous, cervo leather & beautiful construction.......I miss you, Tomas.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> A _real _BV......soft, gorgeous, cervo leather & beautiful construction.......I miss you, Tomas.....
> 
> View attachment 4564404


Yes it is and I wish you would hurry up and get tired of it. I am patiently waiting.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it is and I wish you would hurry up and get tired of it. I am patiently waiting.


No way, Jose! But nice try.....


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.


That is just beautiful!  I would have trouble carrying any other bag myself.



diane278 said:


> A _real _BV......soft, gorgeous, cervo leather & beautiful construction.......I miss you, Tomas.....


 I miss Tomas too


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> No way, Jose! But nice try.....


I will out wait you! I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Kharris332003

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally getting around to posting photos of my amazing  Barolo Cabat I got from a lovely tPFer. It’s fall here in Ohio and Barolo is the perfect color. I can’t seem to change into another bag.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Mallow


I am not a pink person but Mallow is such a beautifully elegant shade


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> I am not a pink person but Mallow is such a beautifully elegant shade


it is, very quietly elegant, i'd say not 'happy pig' pink, or Barbie pink


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I will out wait you! I have nothing better to do.


Fair enough.......and this is me provoking you.
...by carrying my cervo loop again today......


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Fair enough.......and this is me provoking you.
> ...by carrying my cervo loop again today......
> View attachment 4564784


You have a mean streak!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You have a mean streak!


Karma got me.....I’m at the car dealer getting new tires.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Karma got me.....I’m at the car dealer getting new tires.
> View attachment 4564930


Well I don't wish that on anyone. It is such a pain to spend money on tires when you could be buying bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Yummy Mallow again


----------



## muchstuff

New to me BV cervo backpack...slightly rained-on.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> New to me BV cervo backpack...slightly rained-on.
> View attachment 4565948


Beautiful, you found one! What do you think about the size?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Beautiful, you found one! What do you think about the size?


It's gorgeous but I might be a little too petite for it. Sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

Off to have lunch with former co-workers.  We are all retired, so we meet at least 3-4 times a year to complain about our former bosses and laugh.  I never thought I could leave the house without a large bag, but Diane and TotinScience are teaching me how to travel lighter. I am  even wearing cross bodies and they used to drive me batty. I finally figured out one cannot carry a 4 lb. bag as a cross body, lol.  I am a slow learner.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Off to have lunch with former co-workers.  We are all retired, so we meet at least 3-4 times a year to complain about our former bosses and laugh.  I never thought I could leave the house without a large bag, but Diane and TotinScience are teaching me how to travel lighter. I am  even wearing cross bodies and they used to drive me batty. I finally figured out one cannot carry a 4 lb. bag as a cross body, lol.  I am a slow learner.


Thats wonderful that you all stay in touch!  Love your crossbody, i am still learning, but this i think is a Nodini? Inhave been eyeing these....it looks like a perfect sizevand easy to carry...love this color too...enjoy your lunch


----------



## indiaink

Ebano Fuzzy Veneta with China Red Doggie


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thats wonderful that you all stay in touch!  Love your crossbody, i am still learning, but this i think is a Nodini? Inhave been eyeing these....it looks like a perfect sizevand easy to carry...love this color too...enjoy your lunch


It is the Nodini and it  is surprisingly roomy.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Ebano Fuzzy Veneta with China Red Doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566687


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> It is the Nodini and it  is surprisingly roomy.


Ok, thank u! Its definitely on my radar now


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Ok, thank u! Its definitely on my radar now


There are quite a few on the reseller web sites.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> There are quite a few on the reseller web sites.


I think this will be my next bag. I just made a few BV purchases so i need to back away for a bit


----------



## indiaink

Still Miss Fuzzy - she is so velvety-soft. I can tell you my work desk has never felt a thing like her before.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Still Miss Fuzzy - she is so velvety-soft. I can tell you my work desk has never felt a thing like her before.
> View attachment 4567647


que bella!!


----------



## dolali

What a beauty! Is this the medium size? I am now looking at smaller bags since I retired and don't need to carry everything with me every day


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> What a beauty! Is this the medium size? I am now looking at smaller bags since I retired and don't need to carry everything with me every day


Mine? Yes, medium, and thank you.


----------



## grietje

It’s the day of many BVs in the rotation.
Morning: Steel saddle nodini for after fun run and breakfast
Afternoon:  Regent veneta hobo
Evening: either NLG knot or platinum Lauren clutch


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> It’s the day of many BVs in the rotation.
> Morning: Steel saddle nodini for after fun run and breakfast
> Afternoon:  Regent veneta hobo
> Evening: either NLG knot or platinum Lauren clutch


Lovely choices


----------



## ksuromax

XL Nodini in Nero + Denim espadrilles


----------



## muchstuff

Medium  shadow Veneta ...


----------



## fayden

Cocker bag... weird name for sure, but love it so much. hahahaha


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> View attachment 4569878
> 
> 
> Cocker bag... weird name for sure, but love it so much. hahahaha


Smooshy pile of goodness


----------



## sngsk

Cobalt campana to match the Monday blues.


----------



## ksuromax

China Red large Veneta and Brighton espadrilles


----------



## gagabag

Not the bag, just this cute buddy!
I originally bought it for my piazza but it was quite heavy and scratches the soft leather.  So found another bag to use it for.


----------



## H’sKisses

Ottone Mini Cabat out and about. Kitty has good taste!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Mini Cabat out and about. Kitty has good taste!


Bag twins!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins!


why don't you ever post yours???


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Mini Cabat out and about. Kitty has good taste!


Like Owner, like Cat! 
Bella!!!


----------



## diane278

Cervo loop..when it turns cold but you still need groceries.....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> why don't you ever post yours???


Did I not post it last time I carried it? I'll have to carry it again soon then!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did I not post it last time I carried it? I'll have to carry it again soon then!


ok, let me re-phrase the question  
why don't you wear yours?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ok, let me re-phrase the question
> why don't you wear yours?


Well, you have to look at my situation. Unlike you, I don't go to work every day, and my kids are grown up (most of the time ). So there are several days a week where I barely leave the house, which is fine by me... quite frankly, I'm pretty good at staying home. My actual need for a handbag isn't high most days and with having as many bags as I do, it takes awhile for me to go through a rotation. Add to that my "special" bags don't see as much use as some others...take today for instance, today is "decorate the house for Halloween", which we do with enthusiasm as we get over 300 kids. So I'm home today. I guess I could take my Cabat and sit it outside on the front porch so it can watch...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well, you have to look at my situation. Unlike you, I don't go to work every day, and my kids are grown up (most of the time ). So there are several days a week where I barely leave the house, which is fine by me... quite frankly, I'm pretty good at staying home. My actual need for a handbag isn't high most days and with having as many bags as I do, it takes awhile for me to go through a rotation. Add to that my "special" bags don't see as much use as some others...take today for instance, today is "decorate the house for Halloween", which we do with enthusiasm as we get over 300 kids. So I'm home today. I guess I could take my Cabat and sit it outside on the front porch so it can watch...


are you going to outdo your last year deco? 
it was freaking stunning!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> are you going to outdo your last year deco?
> it was freaking stunning!!


Nothing new so far for this year, same old same old I think. But we've candy enough for 360, we ran out last year around 310 .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nothing new so far for this year, same old same old I think. But we've candy enough for 360, we ran out last year around 310 .


gosh... so many kids alone would freak me out, without any spooky deco and tricks!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> gosh... so many kids alone would freak me out, without any spooky deco and tricks!


It’s loads of fun!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s loads of fun!


and LOADS of kids!!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Cervo loop..when it turns cold but you still need groceries.....
> View attachment 4575492


Holy Canoli! I just snagged this bag on eBay! I canNOT believe it! HOLY SACRED COW DOO!  We will be bag twins, Mz Diane!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Holy Canoli! I just snagged this bag on eBay! I canNOT believe it! HOLY SACRED COW DOO!  We will be bag twins, Mz Diane!



I was reluctant to get it because of the size until Grietje told me to try it.  I’m so glad I listened to her.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I was reluctant to get it because of the size until Grietje told me to try it.  I’m so glad I listened to her.


I’ve always loved the bicolor aspect of it - and I’m also avidly following your ‘editing bag closet journey’ thread. I was doing so well with my own culling until this Holy Grail popped up on the ‘bay ...


----------



## jbags07

Took this little beauty out on her maiden voyage this evening!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I’ve always loved the bicolor aspect of it - and I’m also avidly following your ‘editing bag closet journey’ thread. I was doing so well with my own culling until this Holy Grail popped up on the ‘bay ...


I understand. I thought I’d made it past the knot, but then I see one I like (I’m looking at you, @jbags07 ) and wonder if I’m missing out.....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4577533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this little beauty out on her maiden voyage this evening!


Very nicely styled!


----------



## ksuromax

i am still using the large Veneta in China red, it's so effortless and easy to use


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Very nicely styled!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> I understand. I thought I’d made it past the knot, but then I see one I like (I’m looking at you, @jbags07 ) and wonder if I’m missing out.....


Lol, not trying to encourage you since minimizing is your focus   But since you are a clutch gal, you would love a Knot. They are so easy to carry, fit perfectly in the palm of your hand and so beautiful! Only downside is phone does not fit, but it fit my card case, lipstick, and keys....


----------



## diane278

jbags07 said:


> Lol, not trying to encourage you since minimizing is your focus   But since you are a clutch gal, you would love a Knot. They are so easy to carry, fit perfectly in the palm of your hand and so beautiful! Only downside is phone does not fit, but it fit my card case, lipstick, and keys....


I tried the chain knot on when it came out, as it holds a phone. But it didn’t feel as comfortable in my hand as the traditional one.  So...I decided the universe was sending me a message, “Diane....NO knot for you!”  But you’re right, I’m currently in a reduction mode.....


----------



## ksuromax

i am still using the large Veneta in China red, it's so effortless and easy to use 


diane278 said:


> I tried the chain knot on when it came out, as it holds a phone. But it didn’t feel as comfortable in my hand as the traditional one.  So...I decided the universe was sending me a message, “Diane....NO knot for you!”  But you’re right, I’m currently in a reduction mode.....


i know what you're saying, i tried the new Knot a few times, it's too big for hand carry, just doesn't feel right in the palm. but i'm still thinking of it


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i am still using the large Veneta in China red, it's so effortless and easy to use
> 
> i know what you're saying, i tried the new Knot a few times, it's too big for hand carry, just doesn't feel right in the palm. but i'm still thinking of it


This is what is keeping me from any real interest in the 'pouch' - it looks purdy but holding that sucker, especially with anything in it, my hands would cramp. And I'm not an armpit-bag carrier.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> This is what is keeping me from any real interest in the 'pouch' - it looks purdy but holding that sucker, especially with anything in it, my hands would cramp. And I'm not an armpit-bag carrier.


yep, small Pouch 20 ain't that appealing for me either, small room, won't work for me. 
something in between the Pouch and Pouch 20 - maybe..


----------



## tenKrat

Espresso Garda


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> i am still using the large Veneta in China red, it's so effortless and easy to use


I am jealous! I should have collected Large and Maxi Veneta before. My last purchase was a Nero Large Veneta (via Susan Komen discount). They said they are not gonna make any more seasonal colors. I missed on some great colors like Canard and Monalisa.


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> I am jealous! I should have collected Large and Maxi Veneta before. My last purchase was a Nero Large Veneta (via Susan Komen discount). They said they are not gonna make any more seasonal colors. I missed on some great colors like Canard and Monalisa.


did you check the outlets?
i don't know where you are located, but there outlets across US, and a few in Europe; 2 in Italy and 1 in France that i am aware of, but could be more, they might still have something left 
P.S. I found mine in the secondary market, just a few months ago  and it was pristine/unused


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> did you check the outlets?
> i don't know where you are located, but there outlets across US, and a few in Europe; 2 in Italy and 1 in France that i am aware of, but could be more, they might still have something left
> P.S. I found mine in the secondary market, just a few months ago  and it was pristine/unused


There was a Veneta here in Holts in Vancouver a month or so ago, I’m sure I saw one.


----------



## jeune_fille

@ksuromax,  That was a nice find! I live in the US, and I went to the three outlets in Europe (2 in Italy, 1 in France), I saw a large Veneta in Deco Rose i think or probably Dahlia, but I passed on that thinking I could get something neutral or darker (Barolo or Dark Barolo). Alas, I didnt find any after that. 

@muchstuff ,  You know what, I was kind of stalking the BV Website before  and yep, there was a large Veneta in Vancouver, Im pretty sure it was Brighton! I got my Brighton Large veneta in Livermore outlet.

Two years ago, there was a Maxi Veneta Canard in Cabazon (I think it was made for South American market). Yep, I sadly passed on it :mecry:


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There was a Veneta here in Holts in Vancouver a month or so ago, I’m sure I saw one.


last week when i was in the boutique, they had a few, one was in the display, something brown, and a few in the closet (i was poking my nose in the hidden shelves and closets to find a messenger for my DH BDay) 
But they all were very neutral, black, NLG, brown, dark blue, none was in a fancy colour like China red, or Monalisa, or Canard...


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. that one lonely Veneta in thd display among all new designs looked so odd, and even more lonely... 
like a banana among cherries


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> last week when i was in the boutique, they had a few, one was in the display, something brown, and a few in the closet (i was poking my nose in the hidden shelves and closets to find a messenger for my DH BDay)
> But they all were very neutral, black, NLG, brown, dark blue, none was in a fancy colour like China red, or Monalisa, or Canard...


I'm good with neutrals!


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> i am still using the large Veneta in China red, it's so effortless and easy to use
> 
> i know what you're saying, i tried the new Knot a few times, it's too big for hand carry, just doesn't feel right in the palm. but i'm still thinking of it



I agree on both points.  The Large Veneta is just so user-friendly.  I love mine.
I can’t use the new Chain Knot because it’s way too big for my smallish hands.  I can’t use the chain, either, because it’s too long for me.  Stretch Knot is great, though!



jeune_fille said:


> I am jealous! I should have collected Large and Maxi Veneta before. My last purchase was a Nero Large Veneta (via Susan Komen discount). They said they are not gonna make any more seasonal colors. I missed on some great colors like Canard and Monalisa.



I still am so disappointed by the disappearance of the Veneta from the displays.  I missed the boat on Monalisa and Canard, too.


----------



## jeune_fille

@blueiris 

I think the last seasonal color that we are gonna see is Wood from Pre Fall 2019. There were only a few pieces left in large size. I have this theory, that this is the last seasonal color from TM era intended for a different market perhaps?

@ksuromax, would you know the dark blue color? Atlantic, Prusse? Where are you located?


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> @ksuromax, would you know the dark blue color? Atlantic, Prusse? Where are you located?


Dubai 
i'd say Prusse, i have Atlantic (cervo hobo and Nodini) and it didn't look like it at all.


----------



## jeune_fille

I see! Thanks so much!


----------



## jeune_fille

I think I found the large veneta you saw. Based on the BV website, it is Tourmaline.


----------



## grietje

I'm carrying the Petrol mini Cabat today.


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> I think I found the large veneta you saw. Based on the BV website, it is Tourmaline.


was it in UAE stock? 
it could have been Tourmaline, i cannot really say confidently because the light in the closet was not good to get the tonal nuances, besides, i just glanced briefly, as i was focused on other bags


----------



## diane278

Gigolo Red Lauren Clutch


----------



## jbags07

Took my Mosaico Laque tote to lunch today.....


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> was it in UAE stock?
> it could have been Tourmaline, i cannot really say confidently because the light in the closet was not good to get the tonal nuances, besides, i just glanced briefly, as i was focused on other bags



Hello, yep it is in UAE! Actually, I wouldn't know the color if I see it lol. I just did a search on google and then it showed the BV website with Large Veneta in Tourmaline. Also, thanks to you! There are still Large Veneta in China Red in some parts of Asia and Europe! Gosh Im excited. I wish I could get one.


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Hello, yep it is in UAE! Actually, I wouldn't know the color if I see it lol. I just did a search on google and then it showed the BV website with Large Veneta in Tourmaline. Also, thanks to you! There are still Large Veneta in China Red in some parts of Asia and Europe! Gosh Im excited. I wish I could get one.


if you have a good contact with a SA in the boutique they might transfer one for you


----------



## jeune_fille

@ksuromax , OMG! Im gonna try.. but I just purchased many past season rtws. Thank you!


on a side note, Im wearing pre fall 2018 rtw. And Nero Large Veneta


----------



## JenJBS

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Mini Cabat out and about. Kitty has good taste!


Kitty photobomb is adorable! As you say, a cat with great taste!


----------



## ksuromax

Nero XL Nodini


----------



## muchstuff

Mini Veneta out for lunch yesterday...colour's darker IRL.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Mini Veneta out for lunch yesterday...colour's darker IRL.
> View attachment 4582292


Ooohhhhh, that purple!   Love the size too.....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ooohhhhh, that purple!   Love the size too.....


Thanks, she actually holds quite a bit for her size. This is a better pic re: colour...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, she actually holds quite a bit for her size. This is a better pic re: colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582663


SO adorable! That purple is amazing...i daw one on FP in orange, but i am not really an orange person....will keep an eye out for purple now after seeing yours


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> SO adorable! That purple is amazing...i daw one on FP in orange, but i am not really an orange person....will keep an eye out for purple now after seeing yours


There's a really cute brown one with stitching on the intrecciato, where did I see it...?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> That is not stitching - that treatment was known as ’intagli’ or ‘intaglio’, and it's a Cervo bag. I have one. Very special edition mini Veneta, and it has blue suede lining. Also: it’s Ebano, not just ‘brown’.
> 
> I, too, have bought from brandear many times, all good purchases. He/she seems to use ‘stock’ descriptions.
> 
> ETA this post of lkweh’s shows her collection of minis - Intagli, tiger, and Dune.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-collections-master-thread.116768/page-105#post-25023386


You're right, I took a closer look...thanks! There are two on eBay with the vertical rows of detail-work like the dune bag. @indiaink do you know how they work the leather on the intaglio to get that effect?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Oh good! I will start looking at their bags , since you gals have had such good experiences with them    This adorable little Cervo, would you say it looks to be in better condition than stated? I am so new to BV my eyes do not yet know what to look for, and the pix are not terribly clear....gosh these mini ones are just so adorable tho


It's always a bit of a gamble but they do take returns. Not sure about the handle...


----------



## indiaink

Sorry we’ve hijacked the thread - it’s been hard to get excited about BV lately so this is good fun!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> And here is the Mini Tiger!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...183737?hash=item4b6e20b239:g:TSIAAOSw0EhdwPyX


So cute!


----------



## LLANeedle

The intaglia is my all time favorite treatment.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Sorry we’ve hijacked the thread - it’s been hard to get excited about BV lately so this is good fun!


I went to bed too soon!  Just seeing all of this now  @muchstuff  and @indiaink , you are both awesome!  Going to go check out all these fabulous bags now....thank you so much 

Going to oost a couple questions on a buff colored little tote i received today first.....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I have two mediums and a large and I love both sizes. You can't beat the Veneta IMHO. A little sticky-outy if they're new and stiff but once they break in...


Ok perfect. My medium will arrive Friday. It isnt new, but looks close to new. I look foward to breaking it in .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, too many messages flying around .


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Sorry we’ve hijacked the thread - it’s been hard to get excited about BV lately so this is good fun!


Loving this!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> There's this one too but pricey...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...407105?hash=item3fcce39741:g:6zAAAOSw8Yddh58C


I sent the seller an email, hard to tell if its brown? Or purple? I asked them about condition too...hoping its purple


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I've never had issues with musty smells from bags from Japan. I recall that one seller did say the bag had a musty odor. Generally, I believe Japanese sellers are held to a much much higher standard than US sellers, and can get in quite a bit of trouble if they don't describe things on eBay correctly.


Ok great, thank you!  I just went to buy the tiger mini...its sold   I don’t know if its coincidence, but 3 BV bags that i posted to be authenticated in the last month ir so, literally sold within minutes of them being authenticated. A lace knot, a green snake trim special edition bag, and this tiger....sigh...really wanted this tiger!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Ok great, thank you!  I just went to buy the tiger mini...its sold   I don’t know if its coincidence, but 3 BV bags that i posted to be authenticated in the last month ir so, literally sold within minutes of them being authenticated. A lace knot, a green snake trim special edition bag, and this tiger....sigh...really wanted this tiger!


Drat. The Tiger is nice, there will be another, I hope. I found mine about the time I found my mini Intagli a couple years ago. I'm glad you weren't interested in the brown Dune mini, as I just bought that one (thank you for reminding me about these little fellows). I have three now! And that's enough!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ok perfect. My medium will arrive Friday. It isnt new, but looks close to new. I look foward to breaking it in .


I'm looking at a MAXI, someone reel me in ...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ok great, thank you!  I just went to buy the tiger mini...its sold   I don’t know if its coincidence, but 3 BV bags that i posted to be authenticated in the last month ir so, literally sold within minutes of them being authenticated. A lace knot, a green snake trim special edition bag, and this tiger....sigh...really wanted this tiger!


And that's how it goes, you call attention to something and you'd better be quick off the mark sometimes before it's gone, I've had it happen to me too.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> And that's how it goes, you call attention to something and you'd better be quick off the mark sometimes before it's gone, I've had it happen to me too.


What I hate is seeing some piece of BV and saying to myself "Holy crap-on-a-cracker will you look at that PRICE!?!?!" and thinking I should call my friend @jburgh to make sure I'm not seeing things and by that time it's gone. 

To get back on track, I am carrying my Small Tote bag in Nero Nappa with Ayers details. This one, to be exact.


----------



## jburgh

muchstuff said:


> And that's how it goes, you call attention to something and you'd better be quick off the mark sometimes before it's gone, I've had it happen to me too.


 Yep, me too.

OK, lets get back on topic!  I am moving all these shopping finds posts to the finds thread in the shopping forum. I am carrying my Large Nuvolato Veneta, reminded me of some of the fallen leaf colors.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Drat. The Tiger is nice, there will be another, I hope. I found mine about the time I found my mini Intagli a couple years ago. I'm glad you weren't interested in the brown Dune mini, as I just bought that one (thank you for reminding me about these little fellows). I have three now! And that's enough!


I did like the Dune mini too lol  but i just bought the Intagli you authenticated! Thank u again   Glad u were able to get the Dune! She is a beauty. Are they hard to find? I would love to get one at some point in the brown...there is a gray one on ebay right now but has a stain on top of the handle....not sure if that could be addressed by Modern or not


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking at a MAXI, someone reel me in ...


Lol, which one ate you looking at!  I am unable to reel you in, i am an enabler


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> And that's how it goes, you call attention to something and you'd better be quick off the mark sometimes before it's gone, I've had it happen to me too.


Yup. Exactly. But i did get the brown one, and i am happy about that


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> What I hate is seeing some piece of BV and saying to myself "Holy crap-on-a-cracker will you look at that PRICE!?!?!" and thinking I should call my friend @jburgh to make sure I'm not seeing things and by that time it's gone.
> 
> To get back on track, I am carrying my Small Tote bag in Nero Nappa with Ayers details. This one, to be exact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583504


This....is a beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> OK, lets get back on topic!  I am moving all these shopping finds posts to the finds thread in the shopping forum. I am carrying my Large Nuvolato Veneta, reminded me of some of the fallen leaf colors.


Sorry, we did get a tad carried away...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Lol, which one ate you looking at!  I am unable to reel you in, i am an enabler


Not posting it because it'll DISAPPEAR ...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Not posting it because it'll DISAPPEAR ...


----------



## jbags07

jburgh said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> OK, lets get back on topic!  I am moving all these shopping finds posts to the finds thread in the shopping forum. I am carrying my Large Nuvolato Veneta, reminded me of some of the fallen leaf colors.


Sorry to hijack the thread and create work for you


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread and create work for you


NOT sorry! Us Old BV ladies need to enjoy BV again, even for just a few short dreaming moments.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> NOT sorry! Us Old BV ladies need to enjoy BV again, even for just a few short dreaming moments.


Well, i will gladly pick all of your brains in the coming months then, since i will be hunting bags to build my collection   I am brand new to the brand but even i can see the magic in the older styles...i do not see any in the new ones...you have been an amazing help, plus it makes the hunt fun   I thank you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking at a MAXI, someone reel me in ...


to live in???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> to live in???


Thought I'd keep it as a spare room for Christmas guests...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thought I'd keep it as a spare room for Christmas guests...


yup, foldable pop-up room


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yup, foldable pop-up room


I'm hoping that the longer strap drop and the lack of depth coupled with age may make the drape soft enough that I could get away with it. It's only a couple inches wider than my large. I'm going downtown to try it on tomorrow so will report back.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm hoping that the longer strap drop and the lack of depth coupled with age may make the drape soft enough that I could get away with it. It's only a couple inches wider than my large. I'm going downtown to try it on tomorrow so will report back.


----------



## H’sKisses

Metallic. Cervo. Goodness!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Metallic. Cervo. Goodness!!!


That is SUCH a gorgeous bag. A fellow TPFer is selling the same one, I'm so tempted...but I know it's too big for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Metallic. Cervo. Goodness!!!


How about a mod shot?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> How about a mod shot?


 
I’ll do one tomorrow (remind me!) I’m already in PJs and I don’t want that on the interwebs lol!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ll do one tomorrow (remind me!) I’m already in PJs and I don’t want that on the interwebs lol!


----------



## H’sKisses

jbags07 said:


> Ok great, thank you!  I just went to buy the tiger mini...its sold   I don’t know if its coincidence, but 3 BV bags that i posted to be authenticated in the last month ir so, literally sold within minutes of them being authenticated. A lace knot, a green snake trim special edition bag, and this tiger....sigh...really wanted this tiger!



there is a tiger listed now!!! Item # 323971084883


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> there is a tiger listed now!!! Item # 323971084883


I just PMd her too


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I just PMd her too





Hershey'sKisses said:


> there is a tiger listed now!!! Item # 323971084883


I PM'd her last night so she's definitely got the message . @indiaink , does it have an exotic trim? Looks like it might...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I PM'd her last night so she's definitely got the message . @indiaink , does it have an exotic trim? Looks like it might...


Yes. I hadn’t seen it so thought it was just listed. This one is cheaper, too (than the one yesterday or whenever)


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Yes


Thanks, makes me realize I have to look at pics very closely as I don't do exotics. But it's such a cute little bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Metallic. Cervo. Goodness!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

It’s adorable! I’d never be able to use it, but I love looking at it!


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> there is a tiger listed now!!! Item # 323971084883


Bam. She’s mine!  Thank you for the heads up, very sweet of you


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Metallic. Cervo. Goodness!!!


Wowza


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I PM'd her last night so she's definitely got the message . @indiaink , does it have an exotic trim? Looks like it might...


Thank you all for finding this tiger for me...the kindness and helpfulness of you gals on this BV thread has truly been unbelievable   For someone new to the brand and just learning and looking and buying, this thread has been a treasure, and i am so thankful 

Ok, so i hesitated a teeny bit i]over the brown mark/stain on the bottom, but its such a great price, i pulled the trigger!   What an adorable little bag!


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> That is SUCH a gorgeous bag. A fellow TPFer is selling the same one, I'm so tempted...but I know it's too big for me.


I am super tempted by the metallic loop, as well. I keep staring at it.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


So, opinions please, this is the maxi...it felt fine to try on, the longer strap drop helps a lot with the size.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> So, opinions please, this is the maxi...it felt fine to try on, the longer strap drop helps a lot with the size.
> View attachment 4585303


It’s easily two of you. I think it’s too big for you, but it does fit in with DL’s aesthetic.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> It’s easily two of you. I think it’s too big for you, but it does fit in with DL’s aesthetic.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


>


----------



## indiaink

I received this beauty today - sorry for the late-night kitchen shot, just got in from the office. This is the most perfect size and the best color combo ever. I think I may forswear my Cervo Hobos for this one! The smaller size of the medium makes this a very wearable bag! Many thanks to @diane278 for posting so many photos of hers!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I received this beauty today - sorry for the late-night kitchen shot, just got in from the office. This is the most perfect size and the best color combo ever. I think I may forswear my Cervo Hobos for this one! Many thanks to @diane278 for posting so many photos of hers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585358


I have it in denim, it's a great bag, congrats!


----------



## jeune_fille

Cruise 2016 colorblock sweater.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So, opinions please, this is the maxi...it felt fine to try on, the longer strap drop helps a lot with the size.
> View attachment 4585303


it's just too big on your petite frame, and with all that room it will tempt you to fill it up, and then it will become heavy, and put unnecessary weight and pressure on your shoulder and spine.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> it's just too big on your petite frame, and with all that room it will tempt you to fill it up, and then it will become heavy, and put unnecessary weight and pressure on your shoulder and spine.


I don’t carry very much no matter what bag I’m using.  But I agree that filled up it could become heavy.  I once put a water bottle in it and took it back out pretty quickly......


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I don’t carry very much no matter what bag I’m using.  But I agree that filled up it could become heavy.  I once put a water bottle in it and took it back out pretty quickly......





ksuromax said:


> it's just too big on your petite frame, and with all that room it will tempt you to fill it up, and then it will become heavy, and put unnecessary weight and pressure on your shoulder and spine.


Like you Diane I don’t add more to a larger bag, just the stuff I’d usually carry. It’s all the leather that gets me .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> So, opinions please, this is the maxi...it felt fine to try on, the longer strap drop helps a lot with the size.
> View attachment 4585303


I agree that its too big for you....one size down would be perfect


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I received this beauty today - sorry for the late-night kitchen shot, just got in from the office. This is the most perfect size and the best color combo ever. I think I may forswear my Cervo Hobos for this one! The smaller size of the medium makes this a very wearable bag! Many thanks to @diane278 for posting so many photos of hers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585358


Absolutely beautiful!  Style and color


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I agree that its too big for you....one size down would be perfect


I wish they did this strap drop on the large. I have a large and I love it but it sits a lot higher under the arm which actually makes it appear wider IMHO. I’ll just have to keep searching for the intagli in a large...


----------



## jbags07

Medium Veneta Hobo...just received it today, love everything about it


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I wish they did this strap drop on the large. I have a large and I love it but it sits a lot higher under the arm which actually makes it appear wider IMHO. I’ll just have to keep searching for the intagli in a large...


I am still new at what to look for, but now i see what u mean and i really like that strap drop too, and how it changes the shape of the bag....i hope u can find one in a large!  Its beautiful...but this size is just waaay too big on you


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4585684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Veneta Hobo...just received it today, love everything about it


what a gorgeous straw colour! summer perfection! 
is it Duchess?


----------



## H’sKisses

I have the Maxi, and I’m easily twice your size lol! It’s beautiful but it is a tad too big for your frame, I think.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I am still new at what to look for, but now i see what u mean and i really like that strap drop too, and how it changes the shape of the bag....i hope u can find one in a large!  Its beautiful...but this size is just waaay too big on you


I’ve said it before... you know how the little dogs try to carry the biggest sticks? I suffer from little dog syndrome . Guess I’d better sell half my collection...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> what a gorgeous straw colour! summer perfection!
> is it Duchess?


Thank you  such a happy color! In the description it said ‘moutarde’...is that the color name? Other than that it only described it as yellow....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’ve said it before... you know how the little dogs try to carry the biggest sticks? I suffer from little dog syndrome . Guess I’d better sell half my collection...


Lol thats hysterical,


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Thank you  such a happy color! In the description it said ‘moutarde’...is that the color name? Other than that it only described it as yellow....


That is the correct color name (Italian for Mustard? I dunno). In some lights you will see some tan tints... sometimes the faintest hint of green.  I have a Cervo Hobo in Duchesse, and it is a true clear yellow. It took me years to find a real yellow.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I’ve said it before... you know how the little dogs try to carry the biggest sticks? I suffer from little dog syndrome . Guess I’d better sell half my collection...


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank you  such a happy color! In the description it said ‘moutarde’...is that the color name? Other than that it only described it as yellow....


is there an old tag on it, or new?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’ve said it before... you know how the little dogs try to carry the biggest sticks? I suffer from little dog syndrome . Guess I’d better sell half my collection...


----------



## ksuromax

XL Nodini


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> XL Nodini





ksuromax said:


> XL Nodini


Was the XL made for only a short period of time? How is it’s carrying power compared to the double?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> That is the correct color name (Italian for Mustard? I dunno). In some lights you will see some tan tints... sometimes the faintest hint of green.  I have a Cervo Hobo in Duchesse, and it is a true clear yellow. It took me years to find a real yellow.


Ok!  To me it looks more sunny yellow than mustardy yellow...but its gorgeous, very happy with it...first time ive seen a BV hobo in the real


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> is there an old tag on it, or new?


Not sure!  This is the tag....


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> XL Nodini


Beautiful


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4585725
> 
> Not sure!  This is the tag....


It’s Duchesse from Resort 2012/2013


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s Duchesse from Resort 2012/2013


You guys are amazing, unbelievable how u can identify all of these bags! Thank u for this info, and for 12/13, this bag looks like its been hardly used.....


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Was the XL made for only a short period of time? How is it’s carrying power compared to the double?


yes, 2 seasons, maybe? 
Carrying power is different just because it's a longer bag, i.e. it will fit items (an umbrella, e.g.) that won't fit into a double 
i don't have a Double to make a fair comparison, but it's definitely a good, generous size shoulder bag. 
I actually started using it after i added my own strap, on its original usual strap it sits a bit awkward


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ll do one tomorrow (remind me!) I’m already in PJs and I don’t want that on the interwebs lol!


Mod shot reminder!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Ok!  To me it looks more sunny yellow than mustardy yellow...but its gorgeous, very happy with it...first time ive seen a BV hobo in the real





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4585725
> 
> Not sure!  This is the tag....



FYI, for future needs, we'd need a photo of the back side of the tag as well, but I can see it's a one-line code.  Those have to be deciphered, usually, by your SA at BV; this color, though - very unique, and obviously... 

Yep with better photos I can see my favorite yellow of all, Duchesse. Great purchase!


----------



## pinksky777

My new pouch


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> FYI, for future needs, we'd need a photo of the back side of the tag as well, but I can see it's a one-line code.  Those have to be deciphered, usually, by your SA at BV; this color, though - very unique, and obviously...
> 
> Yep with better photos I can see my favorite yellow of all, Duchesse. Great purchase!



Thank you!  I didn’t realize the color was unique...i am so glad i grabbed it... so u do think its Duchesse then? Its a gorgeoys shade of yellow...i refuse to hide it during winter lol....i will use her year round


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> My new pouch


Beautiful!  Is the leather very yummy? Congratulations


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  I didn’t realize the color was unique...i am so glad i grabbed it... so u do think its Duchesse then? Its a gorgeoys shade of yellow...i refuse to hide it during winter lol....i will use her year round





V0N1B2 said:


> It’s Duchesse from Resort 2012/2013



Your bag is from somewhere between Spring/Summer 2012 to Spring/Summer 2014.
As far as I know, the only yellow produced during that two year time period is Duchesse, for Resort 2012/2013.

PS: The majority of BV colours are unique (other than Nero, Ebano/Espresso, Bianco etc.) as most of them are only ever produced for one season only.


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful!  Is the leather very yummy? Congratulations


YES!!! But it’s funny, my friend has one in tan butter leather as well but yet mine has a touch more grain and is super soft, don’t get me wrong, but hers is like silk it’s so soft haha I wonder why they seem to differ from pouch to pouch?...


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> YES!!! But it’s funny, my friend has one in tan butter leather as well but yet mine has a touch more grain and is super soft, don’t get me wrong, but hers is like silk it’s so soft haha I wonder why they seem to differ from pouch to pouch?...


Different leathers maybe?


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Your bag is from somewhere between Spring/Summer 2012 to Spring/Summer 2014.
> As far as I know, the only yellow produced during that two year time period is Duchesse, for Resort 2012/2013.
> 
> PS: The majority of BV colours are unique (other than Nero, Ebano/Espresso, Bianco etc.) as most of them are only ever produced for one season only.




Thank you for this info, i love to learn about the bags i get  ...it seems like the reseller sites do not have any detailed info about most of the BV bags they list, and often do not even list color names......also great to know that almost all colors were released on a limited basis...that definitely limits resale availability...so if i see a bag I like, i must pounce   Many thanks for sharing, as i am learning as i go....


----------



## BBBagHag

I really like it! I love the maxi size. It is big but I generally love big bags because I usually carry tons of stuff around. Also, I think I’m less petite than you are. 




muchstuff said:


> So, opinions please, this is the maxi...it felt fine to try on, the longer strap drop helps a lot with the size.
> View attachment 4585303


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> I received this beauty today - sorry for the late-night kitchen shot, just got in from the office. This is the most perfect size and the best color combo ever. I think I may forswear my Cervo Hobos for this one! The smaller size of the medium makes this a very wearable bag! Many thanks to @diane278 for posting so many photos of hers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585358


Love it. I have been trying to talk Diane out of hers for months, but she so stubborn.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for this info, i love to learn about the bags i get  ...it seems like the reseller sites do not have any detailed info about most of the BV bags they list, and often do not even list color names......also great to know that almost all colors were released on a limited basis...that definitely limits resale availability...so if i see a bag I like, i must pounce   Many thanks for sharing, as i am learning as i go....


some colours get repeated, at least they were, during TM time, e.g. Krim, Sunshine


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> That is the correct color name (Italian for Mustard? I dunno). In some lights you will see some tan tints... sometimes the faintest hint of green.  I have a Cervo Hobo in Duchesse, and it is a true clear yellow. It took me years to find a real yellow.


mustard in Italian is 'mostarda' 
Duchesse means the same as in English, just spells 'duchessa'


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I really like it! I love the maxi size. It is big but I generally love big bags because I usually carry tons of stuff around. Also, I think I’m less petite than you are.


Funny, to me it looks OK, and it was super comfy. I always think bags look bigger in pics than IRL but maybe my vision is just skewed.


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> Different leathers maybe?


I’m new to Bottega, so do they do slightly different leathers on the same bag style?


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I’m new to Bottega, so do they do slightly different leathers on the same bag style?


Remember that these are hides. No two hides are exactly alike, perhaps that accounts for the difference?


----------



## Bagcoolie

With seasonal medium Olympia at a cafe


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Funny, to me it looks OK, and it was super comfy. I always think bags look bigger in pics than IRL but maybe my vision is just skewed.


IMHO we are becoming desensitized to size.  At some point, after seeing these things over and over, they start to look normal to US.  But to others..I wonder.  Not that I care what “others” think  at my age, lol.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Your bag is from somewhere between Spring/Summer 2012 to Spring/Summer 2014.
> As far as I know, the only yellow produced during that two year time period is Duchesse, for Resort 2012/2013.
> 
> PS: The majority of BV colours are unique (other than Nero, Ebano/Espresso, Bianco etc.) as most of them are only ever produced for one season only.


How on earth do you remember all these specs? I can’t remember what I had for dinner last night.....


----------



## southernbelle43

My HG bag.  Espresso Cabat bucket


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4586232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With seasonal medium Olympia at a cafe


This is a stunning bag


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> How on earth do you remember all these specs? I can’t remember what I had for dinner last night.....


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> My HG bag.  Espresso Cabat bucket
> View attachment 4586432


Beautiful bag   I love the bucket style!


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> Remember that these are hides. No two hides are exactly alike, perhaps that accounts for the difference?


True!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> IMHO we are becoming desensitized to size.  At some point, after seeing these things over and over, they start to look normal to US.  But to others..I wonder.  Not that I care what “others” think  at my age, lol.


It sold this morning...as I was saying, sometimes when you post on TPF it creates interest, it's a risk you take...


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag   I love the bucket style!


Thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It sold this morning...as I was saying, sometimes when you post on TPF it creates interest, it's a risk you take...


I am sorry you did not get it, if you really wanted it.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag   I love the bucket style!


I do as well.  I tried a mini Cabat but it was too big to be of any use to me, so I sold it. This is the PERFECT size.  And the chevre mini Cabat was heavy as lead whereas this one is light as a feather.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you did not get it, if you really wanted it.


Oh I want everything , but yeah I kinda did. There's one of out Japan that's a little more expensive so I'm keeping an eye on it..


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I do as well.  I tried a mini Cabat but it was too big to be of any use to me, so I sold it. This is the PERFECT size.  And the chevre mini Cabat was heavy as lead whereas this one is light as a feather.


I am entering ban island for a bit (hopefully )....but i will definitely be looking for one of these in the new year...and being lightweight is a huge plus!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Oh I want everything , but yeah I kinda did. There's one of out Japan that's a little more expensive so I'm keeping an eye on it..


----------



## BBBagHag

@muchstuff What sold? That maxi you tried on in your previous post? Did someone buy it from that boutique?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> @muchstuff What sold? That maxi you tried on in your previous post? Did someone buy it from that boutique?


Same bag but better condition. It was on TRR.


----------



## Bagcoolie

jbags07 said:


> This is a stunning bag


Thanks !


----------



## BBBagHag

Oh no! That was meee   I’ve been looking for that particular bag for a while and grabbed this one since it was a good price. Sorry, I didn’t mean to snatch it!!



muchstuff said:


> Same bag but better condition. It was on TRR.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Oh no! That was meee   I’ve been looking for that particular bag for a while and grabbed this one since it was a good price. Sorry, I didn’t mean to snatch it!!


No worries!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I am entering ban island for a bit (hopefully )....but i will definitely be looking for one of these in the new year...and being lightweight is a huge plus!


I got mine preowned and it was nearly brand new. It was still expensive, but I saved about 33% on it.  Oh, and I sold several other bags to get this  one, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Medium cervo Loop in denim...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Medium cervo Loop in denim...
> 
> View attachment 4587267


There it is! Feel free to send it over, its sister from another mother is lonely!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> There it is! Feel free to send it over, its sister from another mother is lonely!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Medium cervo Loop in denim...
> 
> View attachment 4587267


Such a great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Such a great bag!


Still on the fence a little about the colour though...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Medium cervo Loop in denim...
> 
> View attachment 4587267


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Still on the fence a little about the colour though...


Really? Gosh, i love the color!  What makes u on the fence?


----------



## indiaink

Out for bbq yesterday...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Out for bbq yesterday...


Beautiful


----------



## H’sKisses

@muchstuff i kept reminding myself to do it, but didn’t actually have the time til I was in the closet in my Pjs... so here you go, cropped out as much of the pjs as possible lol


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock hobo and China red shoes


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> @muchstuff i kept reminding myself to do it, but didn’t actually have the time til I was in the closet in my Pjs... so here you go, cropped out as much of the pjs as possible lol


Stunning! Even with PJs 



ksuromax said:


> Peacock hobo and China red shoes


Love the colour-blocking


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> @muchstuff i kept reminding myself to do it, but didn’t actually have the time til I was in the closet in my Pjs... so here you go, cropped out as much of the pjs as possible lol


Beautiful drape! What a gorgeous bag


----------



## Bagcoolie

Am a tad too early for my traditional Chinese medicine doctor appointment thus small cervo loop in denim has to hang on to the door handle while I am standing outside waiting for the team to return from their dinner.


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> @muchstuff i kept reminding myself to do it, but didn’t actually have the time til I was in the closet in my Pjs... so here you go, cropped out as much of the pjs as possible lol


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 4588059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am a tad too early for my traditional Chinese medicine doctor appointment thus small cervo loop in denim has to hang on to the door handle while I am standing outside waiting for the team to return from their dinner.


Love this style and color


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Peacock hobo and China red shoes


That blue!


----------



## jbags07

Mini but mighty!  Thanks again @muchstuff for finding this little beauty for me, and @indiaink for explaining the creative process and for authenticating, you were both so helpful, and i am so excited about this beautiful little Intagli mini Veneta....she is


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Mini but mighty!  Thanks again @muchstuff for finding this little beauty for me, and @indiaink for explaining the creative process and for authenticating, you were both so helpful, and i am so excited about this beautiful little Intagli mini Veneta....she is
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588298
> View attachment 4588299


She’s lovely!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> She’s lovely!


Thank you   And thank you again for all of your help!  Tiger is on her way...and i need more of these in my life


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Mini but mighty!  Thanks again @muchstuff for finding this little beauty for me, and @indiaink for explaining the creative process and for authenticating, you were both so helpful, and i am so excited about this beautiful little Intagli mini Veneta....she is
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588298
> View attachment 4588299


Lovely! Congrats! We will be mini bag twins x 2!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Lovely! Congrats! We will be mini bag twins x 2!


Thank you   Bag twins!


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Mini but mighty!  Thanks again @muchstuff for finding this little beauty for me, and @indiaink for explaining the creative process and for authenticating, you were both so helpful, and i am so excited about this beautiful little Intagli mini Veneta....she is
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588298
> View attachment 4588299


That is the cutest little bag I’ve seen lately.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   And thank you again for all of your help!  Tiger is on her way...and i need more of these in my life


Any time, I love helping others spend their dollars ...


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> That is the cutest little bag I’ve seen lately.


Thank you


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pouch 20


----------



## Nibb

A very useful, but a bit boring older medium Nero Veneta. I like having a black bag on standby that can go almost anywhere at anytime.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4589129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very useful, but a bit boring older medium Nero Veneta. I like having a black bag on standby that can go almost anywhere at anytime.


Not boring at all! A lovely classic IMO .


----------



## dolali

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4589129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very useful, but a bit boring older medium Nero Veneta. I like having a black bag on standby that can go almost anywhere at anytime.



I love the Veneta and Nero is so classic. Beautiful bag!


----------



## dolali

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Pouch 20



Love your style!


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> Not boring at all! A lovely classic IMO .





dolali said:


> I love the Veneta and Nero is so classic. Beautiful bag!



+1!


----------



## sngsk

Blood croc veneta to get me through the mid-week.


----------



## jeune_fille

@sngsk , OMG! that bag is TDF. In another universe, I would love to have one!


----------



## sngsk

jeune_fille said:


> @sngsk , OMG! that bag is TDF. In another universe, I would love to have one!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Pouch 20


Cool look!  


Nibb said:


> View attachment 4589129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very useful, but a bit boring older medium Nero Veneta. I like having a black bag on standby that can go almost anywhere at anytime.


timeless and super tasteful!  


sngsk said:


> Blood croc veneta to get me through the mid-week.


just gorgeous!  
Blood is the colour i am missing in my collection, very beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4589129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very useful, but a bit boring older medium Nero Veneta. I like having a black bag on standby that can go almost anywhere at anytime.


This bag is anything but boring!   Black medium or large is #1 on my list right now....yours is beautiful


----------



## jbags07

B


sngsk said:


> Blood croc veneta to get me through the mid-week.


What a beautiful bag   The color, and is it croc? If it is, holy cow ....


----------



## jbags07

Mini Tiger Veneta just arrived.....thank you to all of you who found her for me, you guys are awesome   I am so happy i was able to get one!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4590256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Tiger Veneta just arrived.....


It's adorable!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It's adorable!


Thank you   And thank you for helping me find her!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   And thank you for helping me find her!


You good now or should I be looking for another colour?


----------



## sngsk

jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful bag   The color, and is it croc? If it is, holy cow ....


Thank you and yes, it is. It was an extremely lucky find for me. 


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4590256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Tiger Veneta just arrived.....


How cute! I wish they still made the mini veneta.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> You good now or should I be looking for another colour?


  Lol you crack me up   No, i am not good, i need more!!!!  But i have. Gulp. Just recently put 3 more BV’s on layaway on FP  

Any interesting minis, however, i welcome the links!  That purple one that's a bit overpriced on ebay, pix are dark, i am wondering if its the same gorgeous purple color that yours is?


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Thank you and yes, it is. It was an extremely lucky find for me.
> 
> How cute! I wish they still made the mini veneta.




Wow, a croc Veneta, thats a HG bag....and in that yummy color too....just stunning  
And thank you, i think the minis are super cute too, wish also they were still making them


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Lol you crack me up   No, i am not good, i need more!!!!  But i have. Gulp. Just recently put 3 more BV’s on layaway on FP
> 
> Any interesting minis, however, i welcome the links!  That purple one that's a bit overpriced on ebay, pix are dark, i am wondering if its the same gorgeous purple color that yours is?


OMG you're on fire girl .


----------



## muchstuff

@jbags07 hard to say because of the crap lighting but it doesn't look quite like my purple, looks like it has more red in it? But that could also be really warm lighting...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> OMG you're on fire girl .


  The more i acquire,  and continue to look, the more i want   They are the perfect marriage of beauty and function...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> @jbags07 hard to say because of the crap lighting but it doesn't look quite like my purple, looks like it has more red in it? But that could also be really warm lighting...


I emailed the seller what color and he said purple...but the lighting is terrible and i cannot tell if its that same purple you Have!  I should ask him for better pix, but i do think its a bit overpriced....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I emailed the seller what color and he said purple...but the lighting is terrible and i cannot tell if its that same purple you Have!  I should ask him for better pix, but i do think its a bit overpriced....


Maybe see if you can get a pic outside...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Maybe see if you can get a pic outside...


Yes, good idea....some bags look totally different in outside vs inside lighting....but after tax is added,  i think 700 is  high for this size...but no offer button


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, good idea....some bags look totally different in outside vs inside lighting....


It is pricey though.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It is pricey though.


Yes, i am going to stalk it, hope they reduce....cause i would love a purple mini!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, i am going to stalk it, hope they reduce....cause i would love a purple mini!


I’ll keep looking...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’ll keep looking...


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you did not get it, if you really wanted it.


Update, if TRR's measurements are to be believed I just purchased the same bag in a large, will update when she gets here!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> This bag is anything but boring!   Black medium or large is #1 on my list right now....yours is beautiful


This one could be a bit larger. I carry 2 pair of eyeglasses, a large wallet, keys, a couple of lipsticks, and some of the DH’s gear too, I can see a need for a black maxi. Lol. ❤️


----------



## GoStanford

This is what I carried a couple of days ago, and then discovered I had spilled about 100 mL of water from my water bottle inside.  


I took everything out, patted it dry, and then pulled out the lining to air out at home for a couple of days.  Now it looks like this:


There's an area where I can see the water stain, but actually with a little working of the suede, it seems to be blending in.  I don't have a suede brush, but I think as I use the bag more, the uneven areas may all start to blend in.  Luckily it was just water and nothing more.  It actually looks worse in the picture than in real life.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> This is what I carried a couple of days ago, and then discovered I had spilled about 100 mL of water from my water bottle inside.
> View attachment 4590336
> 
> I took everything out, patted it dry, and then pulled out the lining to air out at home for a couple of days.  Now it looks like this:
> View attachment 4590337
> 
> There's an area where I can see the water stain, but actually with a little working of the suede, it seems to be blending in.  I don't have a suede brush, but I think as I use the bag more, the uneven areas may all start to blend in.  Luckily it was just water and nothing more.  It actually looks worse in the picture than in real life.


It's not that bad, is the exterior leather OK?


----------



## GoStanford

muchstuff said:


> It's not that bad, is the exterior leather OK?


Yes, exterior leather seems to have come through fine.  I'm airing out the bag at least another day or two just because I'm concerned about any water having seeped between the suede and the leather exterior, and I don't want it to get mildewed or not to dry out.  The suede seems pretty watertight, though.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> Yes, exterior leather seems to have come through fine.  I'm airing out the bag at least another day or two just because I'm concerned about any water having seeped between the suede and the leather exterior, and I don't want it to get mildewed or not to dry out.  The suede seems pretty watertight, though.


I bet a suede or nubuck brush will take care of the interior.


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> I bet a suede or nubuck brush will take care of the interior.


@GoStanford 
Right, I had this issue and suede brush helped. Actually it’s not a _stain_ but the suede in that point is a little bit...flattened, so you can brush it up and it will return as new.


----------



## sonyamorris

It’s getting cold here so I pulled out all my eccentric socks and beloved BV items!


----------



## LLANeedle

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4590256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Tiger Veneta just arrived.....thank you to all of you who found her for me, you guys are awesome   I am so happy i was able to get one!


Cute.....I have her big sister


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> This one could be a bit larger. I carry 2 pair of eyeglasses, a large wallet, keys, a couple of lipsticks, and some of the DH’s gear too, I can see a need for a black maxi. Lol. ❤️


  Oh my goodness!  I am such a small bag person, i can’t imagine the large not being large enuf!  The maxi to me seems enormous lol....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Update, if TRR's measurements are to be believed I just purchased the same bag in a large, will update when she gets here!


  Looking foward to pix!


----------



## jbags07

LLANeedle said:


> Cute.....I have her big sister


Ooohh, would love to see a pic!  What color outfits do you mostly use her with?


----------



## doni

A hint of the Pouch with me today


----------



## southernbelle43

doni said:


> I hint of the Pouch with me today
> 
> View attachment 4590553


Wow that whole look is stunning!!!


----------



## BBBagHag

Another addition and perfectly matching nails by accident! It was meant to be!


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock hobo, China red dog and lanyard, god knows what blue double knot bracelet and Denim espadrilles


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Another addition and perfectly matching nails by accident! It was meant to be!
> View attachment 4591525


That’s one heck of a bag! Love that it matches your nails. You can have some fun styling this one.


----------



## muchstuff

For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...
> View attachment 4592033


Gorgeous!  This is one stunning bag....took me awhile too, i just didn't ever feel it, then i saw @ksuromax ’s bag thread, starting poking around, and Shazam...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  This is one stunning bag....took me awhile too, i just didn't ever feel it, then i saw @ksuromax ’s bag thread, starting poking around, and Shazam...


If I had to pick one style only from BV it would probably be the Veneta.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> If I had to pick one style only from BV it would probably be the Veneta.


Ditto. Still need to acquire a large one...this one is just to die for....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ditto. Still need to acquire a large one...this one is just to die for....


Thanks, there are a lot of bags that I wish came already broken in (Bal City would be another one).


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful bag! I love the Veneta so much but I also got my first Campana and that is one easy-to-carry bag! Congrats on your new love!




muchstuff said:


> For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...
> View attachment 4592033


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the Veneta so much but I also got my first Campana and that is one easy-to-carry bag! Congrats on your new love!


Thanks, what size Campana did you get?


----------



## BBBagHag

The large. I like me my big bags!



muchstuff said:


> Thanks, what size Campana did you get?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> The large. I like me my big bags!


I love the Campana but the large is too big. I had one and sold it, bought the Catalano Campana in large and have decided to rehome that one too although the leather is pebbled goodness . I need to try a medium. But then you lose the strap drop .


----------



## BBBagHag

Do you have any colors in mind? I can help keep an eye out. 



muchstuff said:


> I love the Campana but the large is too big. I had one and sold it, bought the Catalano Campana in large and have decided to rehome that one too although the leather is pebbled goodness . I need to try a medium. But then you lose the strap drop .


----------



## LLANeedle

muchstuff said:


> For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...
> View attachment 4592033


Twining......it’s my favorite leather treatment


----------



## cosima

BV scarf and BV Campana nero


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Do you have any colors in mind? I can help keep an eye out.


Probably sticking with my usual black, dark brown or grey.  Thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...
> View attachment 4592033


This is lovely! I agree I’m one who has been worried the bag would overwhelm me. So it stretches out more than they show it?
 I have several (older) Bals and they are super soft, and squishy
Maybe I should get a Veneta before they stop making them I saw a medium on Neimanmarcus website.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> For those of you who don't understand the attraction to the Veneta (I will admit it took me awhile, they aren't super-appealing to me when you see pics of them brand new and stuffed) here's a soft and broken-in Intagli large Veneta...
> View attachment 4592033


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  This is one stunning bag....took me awhile too, i just didn't ever feel it, then i saw @ksuromax ’s bag thread, starting poking around, and Shazam...


----------



## muchstuff

chloebagfreak said:


> This is lovely! I agree I’m one who has been worried the bag would overwhelm me. So it stretches out more than they show it?
> I have several (older) Bals and they are super soft, and squishy
> Maybe I should get a Veneta before they stop making them I saw a medium on Neimanmarcus website.


Most pics show it looking pretty rigid and stuffed.  Here are a couple of pics taken last summer of me with a medium and a large Veneta, both of which are not very broken in. The third pic is the intagli which is very soft in it's present state, more drape, but still pretty east-west.
That's why I was originally looking at the maxi. It's not that much wider than the large but the strap drop is longer which I like. I'd hate to have to break it in though, it's been compared by @ksuromax to a sail in it's new state.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Most pics show it looking pretty rigid and stuffed.  Here are a couple of pics taken last summer of me with a medium and a large Veneta, both of which are not very broken in. The third pic is the intagli which is very soft in it's present state, more drape, but still pretty east-west.
> That's why I was originally looking at the maxi. It's not that much wider than the large but the strap drop is longer which I like. I'd hate to have to break it in though, it's been compared by @ksuromax to a sail in it's new state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592596
> View attachment 4592597
> View attachment 4592598


Kite, ma cherie  
but sail is good enough, too 
i like how Large looks on you, i do believe you don't need a bigger size


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Kite, ma cherie
> but sail is good enough, too
> i like how Large looks on you, i do believe you don't need a bigger size


Kite, sail, tomato, tomahto ...thanks, it's a yummy bag.


----------



## muchstuff

@chloebagfreak keep in mind I'm 5'2" and about 100 lbs. (All bags look bigger on me). Or, as my daughter said when she was struggling to fit into a pair of my sweatpants, "Jesus you're small".


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> Most pics show it looking pretty rigid and stuffed.  Here are a couple of pics taken last summer of me with a medium and a large Veneta, both of which are not very broken in. The third pic is the intagli which is very soft in it's present state, more drape, but still pretty east-west.
> That's why I was originally looking at the maxi. It's not that much wider than the large but the strap drop is longer which I like. I'd hate to have to break it in though, it's been compared by @ksuromax to a sail in it's new state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592596
> View attachment 4592597
> View attachment 4592598


Wow! So stunning! Yes, they definitely look different than on the websites:
I’m just under 5’6 and a couple pounds more than you, so I feel that most bags look large on me- even my Bal Cities sometimes feel too much. I have a Pillow, Iron ( one of my favs ever) and a disco from BV. 
Oh, and now a mini pouch- which will post when I get a chance. 
I just hate to miss out on the narrower weaves of the past!
Thank you


----------



## chloebagfreak

muchstuff said:


> @chloebagfreak keep in mind I'm 5'2" and about 100 lbs. (All bags look bigger on me). Or, as my daughter said when she was struggling to fit into a pair of my sweatpants, "Jesus you're small".


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Most pics show it looking pretty rigid and stuffed.  Here are a couple of pics taken last summer of me with a medium and a large Veneta, both of which are not very broken in. The third pic is the intagli which is very soft in it's present state, more drape, but still pretty east-west.
> That's why I was originally looking at the maxi. It's not that much wider than the large but the strap drop is longer which I like. I'd hate to have to break it in though, it's been compared by @ksuromax to a sail in it's new state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592596
> View attachment 4592597
> View attachment 4592598


I think both the medium and large sizes look great on you. The maxi was too big imo. But the large looks great ....and even tho they are not very broken in, they are just amazing!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> @chloebagfreak keep in mind I'm 5'2" and about 100 lbs. (All bags look bigger on me). Or, as my daughter said when she was struggling to fit into a pair of my sweatpants, "Jesus you're small".


Yes! Holy cow. I am overweight right now   And my first medium veneta arrived a couple of weeks ago, and holy cow it looks teeny on me compared to how it looks on you


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes! Holy cow. I am overweight right now   And my first medium veneta arrived a couple of weeks ago, and holy cow it looks teeny on me compared to how it looks on you


Photos are really deceiving IMO. To me the bags don't look nearly as large in the mirror as they do in photos!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Photos are really deceiving IMO. To me the bags don't look nearly as large in the mirror as they do in photos!


Yes, totally!  But still   ....the mediums look so large on you!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, totally!  But still   ....the mediums look so large on you!


I have many bags MUCH larger .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I have many bags MUCH larger .


 The medium isnt that big in person!  I am not generally a big bag person, but i want a couple of large venetas for sure, at minimum in black and brown...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> The medium isnt that big in person!  I am not generally a big bag person, but i want a couple of large venetas for sure, at minimum in black and brown...


I'm looking for different treatments as I have my tourmaline large in the plain intrecciato.


----------



## jbags07

Those. Cervos and campagnas tho...so  too


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Those. Cervos and campagnas tho...so  too


Anything cervo.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking for different treatments as I have my tourmaline large in the plain intrecciato.


All the different treatments are amazing....and i’ve really only seen variety here on tpf...you don’t see much on the resale market, they must get snapped up fast...i am so happy i was able to get that Intagli treatment in the mini!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> All the different treatments are amazing....and i’ve really only seen variety here on tpf...you don’t see much on the resale market, they must get snapped up fast...i am so happy i was able to get that Intagli treatment in the mini!


Sometimes it's a matter of looking closely at lousy photos...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes it's a matter of looking closely at lousy photos...


My eyes are slowly learning what to look for   But bad lighting in many pix is deceiving...for color too...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> My eyes are slowly learning what to look for   But bad lighting in many pix is deceiving...for color too...


Yup!


----------



## Nibb

Still carrying this Cervo beauty.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Still carrying this Cervo beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593035



Wow!!!   This is a dream bag of mine.
It’s totally beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Wow!!!   This is a dream bag of mine.
> It’s totally beautiful!


Thank you. This was a gift for a really big birthday I had this year.


----------



## indiaink

My all-time favorite Cervo medium shoulder bag in Dark Cement/New Steel - upsetting my Cervo Hobo by a mile... @Nibb we're bag twins!


----------



## tln

^^^ 
So pretty, I just love this!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> My all-time favorite Cervo medium shoulder bag in Dark Cement/New Steel - upsetting my Cervo Hobo by a mile... @Nibb we're bag twins!


@indiaink check your PMs!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> My all-time favorite Cervo medium shoulder bag in Dark Cement/New Steel - upsetting my Cervo Hobo by a mile... @Nibb we're bag twins!


My favorite too, I just love it, I thought the size and the length of the strap would be a problem, but I think this size loop For my taste and needs is the best. Bag triplets with @diane278


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> My all-time favorite Cervo medium shoulder bag in Dark Cement/New Steel - upsetting my Cervo Hobo by a mile... @Nibb we're bag twins!


I'm so sad they aren't making this style anymore.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Still carrying this Cervo beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593035





indiaink said:


> My all-time favorite Cervo medium shoulder bag in Dark Cement/New Steel - upsetting my Cervo Hobo by a mile... @Nibb we're bag twins!



Absolutely stunning, these 2 bags


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> I'm so sad they aren't making this style anymore.


It is sad but I’m not surprised, the BV Cervos are as far away as you can get from the NewBottega aesthetic. I’m sure the new staff HATES them.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> It is sad but I’m not surprised, the BV Cervos are as far away as you can get from the NewBottega aesthetic. I’m sure the new staff HATES them.


Well, they've never seen them and have no idea they ever existed, so we've spared them that pain.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, they've never seen them and have no idea they ever existed, so we've spared them that pain.


----------



## Nibb

Ebano saddlebag for a stormy day.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

chloebagfreak said:


> This is lovely! I agree I’m one who has been worried the bag would overwhelm me. So it stretches out more than they show it?
> I have several (older) Bals and they are super soft, and squishy
> Maybe I should get a Veneta before they stop making them I saw a medium on Neimanmarcus website.


I'm in the same boat. New Bottega made me realise I also want a classic hobo. :O


----------



## chloebagfreak

NYERINLONDON said:


> I'm in the same boat. New Bottega made me realise I also want a classic hobo. :O


I know
But, I do wear pretty small bags now. I just got the small pouch in butter leather:


----------



## chloebagfreak

Nibb said:


> Ebano saddlebag for a stormy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595774


Stunning!! We had a stormy day today, so no nice bags out in our rain


----------



## Bagcoolie

I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it


----------



## Nibb

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050


Fun Cabat!


----------



## dolali

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050



OMG! This is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050


So beautiful, and so unique!


----------



## jbags07

My new to me mini light pink Veneta arrived today....thank u @muchstuff for helping me find her   The leather on this one is soooo buttery.....


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050


did you know that it's a crime to keep THIS looked up for so long?? 
just stunning!!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4596107
> 
> 
> My new to me mini light pink Veneta arrived today....thank u @muchstuff for helping me find her   The leather on this one is soooo buttery.....


These bags are just so darn cute .


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050


Have always loved the Paillettes treatment, but was never brave enough to buy anything. Such a beauty, and wear her in good health and happiness!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Bagcoolie said:


> I have not carried this since I got it preloved a year ago. First time out with this bag today and am adoring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596050


WowSo stunning!


----------



## Mousse

Nero City Veneta with red dog key charm. This is such a versatile bag that works well cross body.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> These bags are just so darn cute .


Irresistible


----------



## LouiseCPH

About last night...(also posted in the Lauren thread)


----------



## jbags07

LouiseCPH said:


> About last night...(also posted in the Lauren thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597550
> View attachment 4597551


Stunning!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4596107
> 
> 
> My new to me mini light pink Veneta arrived today....thank u @muchstuff for helping me find her   The leather on this one is soooo buttery.....


This is just the cutest! I love the color


----------



## jbags07

chloebagfreak said:


> This is just the cutest! I love the color


Thank you very much   Its more nude than pale pink i think....it will go well with jeans, denim jackets etc which i wear a lot!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jbags07 said:


> Thank you very much   Its more nude than pale pink i think....it will go well with jeans, denim jackets etc which i wear a lot!


Sounds amazing! I wear those type of clothes too! I’m addicted to blue jeans, although I do wear black ones sometimes


----------



## V0N1B2

Oro Scuro Lauren sitting pretty at a friend’s 50th birthday bash tonight.

ummm, excuse me bartender... my drink is empty...


----------



## jbags07

BV mini Veneta today...


----------



## Doncaster42

Good morning, everyone.
I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sngsk

Doncaster42 said:


> Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124



Those are stunning photos!!!  love the scarf pairing. Peony is simply gorgeous and with that backdrop...amazing!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124



Beautiful photos and bag [emoji4]


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you, sngsk and LouiseCPH. I was once scared of wearing light colours. The Ted Baker scarf helped. Not anymore.


----------



## RT1

Doncaster42 said:


> Thank you, sngsk and LouiseCPH. I was once scared of wearing light colours. The Ted Baker scarf helped. Not anymore.



Absolutely fantastic bag and photos!
I’m amazed at the beautiful color of your bag!!!


----------



## diane278

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124


Please post more often.....I don’t want to be denied seeing photos like these! They’re stunning!


----------



## paruparo

This beauty today, and I attached a crossbody strap since I am at LEGO land running around with my little ones


----------



## diane278

When you know you’re going to hauling stuff around......grab a mini-cabat...


----------



## sngsk

Metallic piazza dressed down (please excuse my doggie's furry bum ).


----------



## JenJBS

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124



Gorgeous bag. Gorgeous photos. Thanks for sharing. And I agree with the others who request you share more often.


----------



## jbags07

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124


Your bag is beautiful! I love the color   And the setting...paradise!


----------



## jbags07

paruparo said:


> This beauty today, and I attached a crossbody strap since I am at LEGO land running around with my little ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600624


Love your bag, and the strap looks fabulous with it


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> When you know you’re going to hauling stuff around......grab a mini-cabat...
> View attachment 4600728


Just gorgeous...i hope one day I have this bag too


----------



## tenKrat

Large Veneta in New Steel cervo


----------



## RT1

tenKrat said:


> Large Veneta in New Steel cervo
> View attachment 4600970



Gorgeous bag and picture.
This bag is superb!


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Large Veneta in New Steel cervo
> View attachment 4600970


Thanks for the photo, I was wondering how the non-intrecciato cervo Venetas would hang...another one to add to the list!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> I seldom post in these threads (bashful) but here's Peony hobo (SS 2016) enjoying herself by the mountain streams and jungles of Chiang Mai, Thailand.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4600123
> View attachment 4600124


Such a vibrant happy color! Gorgeous location too


----------



## sonyamorris

New-to-me Garda (maybe in Peacock?) and Dichotomy bracelet on the train

I like it very much but for some reason I feel Garda as an extremely fragile bag! Maybe due to thin shoulder strap?.. Ladies, please share your experiences about Garda, is it actually more fragile than other bags?


----------



## RT1

sonyamorris said:


> New-to-me Garda (maybe in Peacock?) and Dichotomy bracelet on the train
> 
> I like it very much but for some reason I feel Garda as an extremely fragile bag! Maybe due to thin shoulder strap?.. Ladies, please share your experiences about Garda, is it actually more fragile than other bags?


----------



## RT1

This is such a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> New-to-me Garda (maybe in Peacock?) and Dichotomy bracelet on the train
> 
> I like it very much but for some reason I feel Garda as an extremely fragile bag! Maybe due to thin shoulder strap?.. Ladies, please share your experiences about Garda, is it actually more fragile than other bags?


The Garda has been a very popular style. It is no more fragile than any other bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

sonyamorris said:


> New-to-me Garda (maybe in Peacock?) and Dichotomy bracelet on the train
> 
> I like it very much but for some reason I feel Garda as an extremely fragile bag! Maybe due to thin shoulder strap?.. Ladies, please share your experiences about Garda, is it actually more fragile than other bags?


I love it! I have an Iron in a similar color. I don’t have a Garda yet, but I’m sure it’s made well enough to not be fragile.
Enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> New-to-me Garda (maybe in Peacock?) and Dichotomy bracelet on the train
> 
> I like it very much but for some reason I feel Garda as an extremely fragile bag! Maybe due to thin shoulder strap?.. Ladies, please share your experiences about Garda, is it actually more fragile than other bags?


Love the bracelet!


----------



## sngsk

Lauren clutch in Quetsche/Antique Silver making her debut today


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Lauren clutch in Quetsche/Antique Silver making her debut today


great look, and a very nice dress!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Lauren clutch in Quetsche/Antique Silver making her debut today


Lovely!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

sngsk said:


> Lauren clutch in Quetsche/Antique Silver making her debut today


Looks so amazing! Love your jewelry!!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> great look, and a very nice dress!





Nibb said:


> Lovely!





Zebra_Bv said:


> Looks so amazing! Love your jewelry!!



Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic Nodini is my grab-n-go for the last couple of days


----------



## Nibb

Still carrying my Cervo rain bag.


----------



## sngsk

Lauren clutch again but casual today.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Still carrying my Cervo rain bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605835



That’s a lovely “rain” bag!!!
Love the Cervo leather.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> That’s a lovely “rain” bag!!!
> Love the Cervo leather.


Lol! Thank you, it’s a very large robust bag I don’t think anything could harm it and it’s fairly lightweight.


----------



## BV_fan

I’m not sure if this one has a name but I believe it’s from Pre-fall 2017.


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_fan said:


> I’m not sure if this one has a name but I believe it’s from Pre-fall 2017.


 Yummy bag, yummy innards!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

That bag looks a lot like the Hermes Lindy that's so popular these days!


----------



## sngsk

My Black Friday purchase- small loop bag in Dark Gold.


----------



## chloebagfreak

sngsk said:


> My Black Friday purchase- small loop bag in Dark Gold.


Love it! You look lovely with it.


----------



## ksuromax

China Red large Veneta


----------



## sngsk

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it! You look lovely with it.


Thank you! 



ksuromax said:


> China Red large Veneta


Perfect for the festive season


----------



## RT1

Beautiful bag and photo.


----------



## sngsk

Belly 76 in Copper Specchio


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Belly 76 in Copper Specchio


Love it with the dress and the VCA! You have a wonderful diverse wardrobe.


----------



## Nibb

BV_fan said:


> I’m not sure if this one has a name but I believe it’s from Pre-fall 2017.


Sweet bag.


----------



## Doncaster42

ksuromax said:


> China Red large Veneta


Good afternoon from the sunny shores of Thailand.
And if I may say so, what a lovely lively red that is.
I’m thrills me to know that halfway around the world, I’m bag twins with Ksuromax.
Here’s this China red hobo who currently is in Phuket.


----------



## sngsk

Doncaster42 said:


> Here’s this China red hobo who currently is in Phuket.


You take some of the best photos


----------



## ksuromax

Doncaster42 said:


> View attachment 4607897
> View attachment 4607898
> 
> Good afternoon from the sunny shores of Thailand.
> And if I may say so, what a lovely lively red that is.
> I’m thrills me to know that halfway around the world, I’m bag twins with Ksuromax.
> Here’s this China red hobo who currently is in Phuket.


Yeeey!!


----------



## jbags07

Carrying my mini Veneta Tiger today for good luck....Go Tigers!


----------



## sngsk

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Veneta Tiger today for good luck....Go Tigers!


Just adorable!


----------



## sngsk

Dark barolo cervo loop out for brunch and a spot of xmas shopping


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Just adorable!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> Dark barolo cervo loop out for brunch and a spot of xmas shopping


What a gorgeous color


----------



## 24601

NLG large Veneta


----------



## grietje

oxblood nodini.  I don’t like the name but this color is spectacular


----------



## diane278

Barolo Lauren Clutch


----------



## JenJBS

diane278 said:


> Barolo Lauren Clutch
> View attachment 4610718



Those shoes and bag look perfect together! Lovely!


----------



## diane278

JenJBS said:


> Those shoes and bag look perfect together! Lovely!


Thank you! I’ve recently rekindled my love of hiking boots for winter weather.


----------



## sngsk

Bottle medium veneta


----------



## BBBagHag

I love your wardrobe in general, but this look is killer! Love it all!




sngsk said:


> Bottle medium veneta


----------



## southernbelle43

My HG Bottega, the Cabat bucket bag.  They made this for such a short time and I have no clue in what quantity, but it was not a lot.  So I am thankful that I found one.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Bottle medium veneta


Lady you have the best wardrobe of anyone that I have ever seen...and I am old and have seen a lot of them.  You rock. I love seeing what you are wearing every day.  And it does not hurt that you have such a lovely figure!


----------



## sngsk

BBBagHag said:


> I love your wardrobe in general, but this look is killer! Love it all!





southernbelle43 said:


> Lady you have the best wardrobe of anyone that I have ever seen...and I am old and have seen a lot of them.  You rock. I love seeing what you are wearing every day.  And it does not hurt that you have such a lovely figure!



Aww...thank you!  you all are the sweetest


----------



## chloebagfreak

diane278 said:


> Barolo Lauren Clutch
> View attachment 4610718


Love that color!
 Those boots are just amazing too! I love wearing hiking, combat type boots in this weather. I still have my original Doc Marten’s from the early 90s


----------



## whateve

cervo loop.


----------



## sngsk

whateve said:


> cervo loop.


That colour is amazing!


----------



## whateve

sngsk said:


> That colour is amazing!


Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> cervo loop.


Is this one called a Loop as well?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Is this one called a Loop as well?


Oops, I misspoke. I've been thinking of it as a loop. It is a tote. It's a great medium size, smaller than I what I think of when I think of tote.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Oops, I misspoke. I've been thinking of it as a loop. It is a tote. It's a great medium size, smaller than I what I think of when I think of tote.


I have one as well and just call it a hobo


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> cervo loop.


This purple is just


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Barolo Lauren Clutch
> View attachment 4610718


Those shoes are great. What brand are they?  And of course the bag is perfect...that goes without saying.


----------



## muchstuff

Haven’t used any of my baseball hobos for awhile so pulled out my gunmetal (colour’s off a bit in the pic).


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Haven’t used any of my baseball hobos for awhile so pulled out my gunmetal (colour’s off a bit in the pic).
> View attachment 4611666



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Medium Olympia today


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Haven’t used any of my baseball hobos for awhile so pulled out my gunmetal (colour’s off a bit in the pic).
> View attachment 4611666



The Baseball or  Large Cervo Hobo in Gunmetal, are my HG bags of all times! Such a gorgeous, gorgeous bag  Use it more often and post pictures so we - okay, so *I* - can admire it


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> ... my gunmetal (colour’s off a bit in the pic).
> View attachment 4611666



Off or not, that colour is simply mesmerising


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Off or not, that colour is simply mesmerising





dolali said:


> The Baseball or  Large Cervo Hobo in Gunmetal, are my HG bags of all times! Such a gorgeous, gorgeous bag  Use it more often and post pictures so we - okay, so *I* - can admire it


Thanks ladies!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Haven’t used any of my baseball hobos for awhile so pulled out my gunmetal (colour’s off a bit in the pic).
> View attachment 4611666


Holy cow that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Holy cow that is a gorgeous bag!


Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> Medium Olympia today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4612294


Beautiful bag


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic Nodini in the office


----------



## fawkex

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini in the office



auww... the color is sooo nice and merry xmas in advanced.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini in the office


You have a heck of an office!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> You have a heck of an office!!!


yes, it is huge!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini in the office



This pic just makes me so happy. Love Christmas


----------



## sngsk

Armatura large veneta for the weekend. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> This pic just makes me so happy. Love Christmas


i took the pic on Friday, in Middle East the work week is Sun-Thu, Fri-Sat is weekend, so there was nobody in the office and lights were off, on a work day all is illuminated, and it really feels very festive and xmas-y, despite warm weather outside we definitely have a spirit inside!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Friday night - studded Lauren


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Nodini 
yes, it is real snow behind the window!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> yes, it is real snow behind the window!



Love those pics! Beautifully staged! And the way your lovely metallic bag catches the light is exquisite.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> yes, it is real snow behind the window!


Where are you with real snow? That ski place? Mall or whatever?


----------



## sngsk

LouiseCPH said:


> Friday night - studded Lauren


Very chic.  Love the colour of your outfit too.



ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> yes, it is real snow behind the window!


You are making my day with these beautiful Christmas-y photos. That nodini with the snowflake charms is my dream Christmas bag


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where are you with real snow? That ski place? Mall or whatever?


yes, SkiDubai, indoor ski slope
kids went to ski today, i was roaming around, tried to be as good as i could, but a small brown bag came home with me


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> yes, SkiDubai, indoor ski slope
> kids went to ski today, i was roaming around, tried to be as good as i could, but a small brown bag came home with me


I just googled this Mall and the indoor ski resort.  It blows my mind. I am pretty well traveled, but this is unbelievable.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> yes, SkiDubai, indoor ski slope
> kids went to ski today, i was roaming around, tried to be as good as i could, but a small brown bag came home with me


DO TELL!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, SkiDubai, indoor ski slope
> kids went to ski today, i was roaming around, tried to be as good as i could, but a small brown bag came home with me


What what what?


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I just googled this Mall and the indoor ski resort.  It blows my mind. I am pretty well traveled, but this is unbelievable.


and +50 deg C in the summer is usual thing...


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> DO TELL!!!





muchstuff said:


> What what what?


this!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> this!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this!


Well? I’m waiting


----------



## LouiseCPH

sngsk said:


> Very chic.  Love the colour of your outfit too.
> 
> 
> You are making my day with these beautiful Christmas-y photos. That nodini with the snowflake charms is my dream Christmas bag



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

here's a new member of the family


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> here's a new member of the family


Awwwwwwww


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> and +50 deg C in the summer is usual thing...


Dubai sounds SO fascinating.  Have you always lived there? I note on the net that it is considered the shopping capital of the world, lol.  Its a good thing I am way over here!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> and +50 deg C in the summer is usual thing...


Which is why the Skiing is so welcomed!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Dubai sounds SO fascinating.  Have you always lived there? I note on the net that it is considered the shopping capital of the world, lol.  Its a good thing I am way over here!


10 years now, but feels like (almost) whole life!


----------



## Nibb

Feeling a little fizzy today.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Feeling a little fizzy today.
> View attachment 4616282



OMG, that bag is beyond beautiful!!!
I really Love that one!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> OMG, that bag is beyond beautiful!!!
> I really Love that one!


Thank you, It’s a fun and fuzzy not fizzy Tiina bag.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> and +50 deg C in the summer is usual thing...


Sounds like wonderland.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Sounds like wonderland.


it is, indeed! built in the middle of the sand dunes in less than 50 years!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> here's a new member of the family



  So adorable!


----------



## sngsk

Quetsche/antique silver Lauren clutch


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Quetsche/antique silver Lauren clutch


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> 10 years now, but feels like (almost) whole life!


I bet!  Well enjoy it.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> here's a new member of the family


That's so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> Quetsche/antique silver Lauren clutch



Lovely purse, and a great outfit!


----------



## hapinoti

sngsk said:


> Quetsche/antique silver Lauren clutch



Love it on you!


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


>





JenJBS said:


> Lovely purse, and a great outfit!





hapinoti said:


> Love it on you!



Thank you


----------



## sngsk

Been in a clutch mood recently. Tornado ostrich clutch and BV necklace today.


----------



## diane278

Nero mini cabat......today’s gift bag delivery system


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini in Vesuvio


----------



## krawford

Haven’t carried this bag in a very long while. Medium Veneta in Ebano. Remember that color?  Such a great bag and light too. This is actually my daughters bag that she left at my house a while back. I have the exact bag but in the large size. It was my very first Bottega Veneta bag


----------



## indiaink

Back to black ... am reminded all over again how much I love the Cervo Hobo. My "one" since 2011.


----------



## lloydtan1515

Lets see who decided to join the family this Xmas


----------



## grietje

lloydtan1515 said:


> Lets see who decided to join the family this Xmas



How are you liking it so far?


----------



## lloydtan1515

grietje said:


> How are you liking it so far?


Its a bit heavy to be honest, but with the new urban leather, scratch and water resistance, give it a shot.  Still have a fear of things falling through the cracks though.

I am getting more compliments on this than my cabats


----------



## jbags07

krawford said:


> View attachment 4619272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t carried this bag in a very long while. Medium Veneta in Ebano. Remember that color?  Such a great bag and light too. This is actually my daughters bag that she left at my house a while back. I have the exact bag but in the large size. It was my very first Bottega Veneta bag


I have this exact bag on its way to me...since you also have it in the large size, would it be possible to take a pic of them next to each other? I have never seen the large size, and am very curious to see a visual pairing, to see how much larger it actually is than the medium, to get an idea if i want to buy a large one also....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I have this exact bag on its way to me...since you also have it in the large size, would it be possible to take a pic of them next to each other? I have never seen the large size, and am very curious to see a visual pairing, to see how much larger it actually is than the medium, to get an idea if i want to buy a large one also....


Here are some mod shots of me with a medium and a large Veneta. I'm 5'2" so they won't look as large on someone who's a more average size.


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> I have this exact bag on its way to me...since you also have it in the large size, would it be possible to take a pic of them next to each other? I have never seen the large size, and am very curious to see a visual pairing, to see how much larger it actually is than the medium, to get an idea if i want to buy a large one also....


FYI: we have a reference library full of information like this. here is the size comparison thread for reference: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-size-comparisons.525804/
There are some pics that went missing when the forum changed platforms in 2015 but there are still many many photos in there comparing sizes. the reference library is a wealth of information. You’ll learn more in there than you ever wanted to know


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Here are some mod shots of me with a medium and a large Veneta. I'm 5'2" so they won't look as large on someone who's a more average size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619750
> View attachment 4619751


Thank you very much for posting these!  Wow, the medium looks so big on you compared to how it looks on me lol 

The large is obviously larger, but not as much as i thought it would be....


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI: we have a reference library full of information like this. here is the size comparison thread for reference: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-size-comparisons.525804/
> There are some pics that went missing when the forum changed platforms in 2015 but there are still many many photos in there comparing sizes. the reference library is a wealth of information. You’ll learn more in there than you ever wanted to know


Thank you   I need to figure out the reference library so i can dig in and learn!  Will start my exploration on this thread, thank you for linking it for me   Btw, i  your avatar!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you very much for posting these!  Wow, the medium looks so big on you compared to how it looks on me lol
> 
> The large is obviously larger, but not as much as i thought it would be....


Not a huge difference...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Not a huge difference...
> View attachment 4619766
> View attachment 4619767


No, not a huge difference. I want to get a medium Nero first, but then i do think now that i will pick up a large or two after that...thank you for posting these, very helpful! The large is not as huge as i thought it might be....  On some of the reference threads, a lot of the pix are blocked bow, probably because they are old...so this was very helpful


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> No, not a huge difference. I want to get a medium Nero first, but then i do think now that i will pick up a large or two after that...thank you for posting these, very helpful! The large is not as huge as i thought it might be....  On some of the reference threads, a lot of the pix are blocked bow, probably because they are old...so this was very helpful


Glad I could help!


----------



## H’sKisses

Much, the large looks on you the way the Maxi looks on me!


----------



## H’sKisses

Billiard Baseball at the pediatrician’s office. DS has an ear infection and was prescribed meds earlier this week, and now has a reaction to penicillin. 

Good thing he had all the goodies in the bag to dig in to and play with while we waited!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Much, the large looks on you the way the Maxi looks on me!


I have small dog syndrome, they don't look big to me at all .


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Billiard Baseball at the pediatrician’s office. DS has an ear infection and was prescribed meds earlier this week, and now has a reaction to penicillin.
> 
> Good thing he had all the goodies in the bag to dig in to and play with while we waited!


Such a great colour, there's one online now, I just saw it the other day.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> No, not a huge difference. I want to get a medium Nero first, but then i do think now that i will pick up a large or two after that...thank you for posting these, very helpful! The large is not as huge as i thought it might be....  On some of the reference threads, a lot of the pix are blocked bow, probably because they are old...so this was very helpful


Just so you know - I am 5’5” and the large is HUGE. It may not look like a big difference in the photos shown, but it is. I’ve never been able to handle the large, just too much east-west.


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Billiard Baseball at the pediatrician’s office. DS has an ear infection and was prescribed meds earlier this week, and now has a reaction to penicillin.
> 
> Good thing he had all the goodies in the bag to dig in to and play with while we waited!


I hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Just so you know - I am 5’5” and the large is HUGE. It may not look like a big difference in the photos shown, but it is. I’ve never been able to handle the large, just too much east-west.



Hmmm ok. Thank you for the heads up!   Sometimes, you just need to see or wear a bag....measurements and pix do ‘t always give a good feel for a bag....


----------



## H’sKisses

jbags07 said:


> I hope he is feeling better soon


 Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Nodini today


----------



## Ellen409

Last night, dinner outfit


----------



## sngsk

Shadow croc piano flap clutch and one of my favourite RTW pieces


----------



## RT1

Beautiful bag and ring!!!


----------



## sngsk

RTone said:


> Beautiful bag and ring!!!


Thank you


----------



## sonyamorris

sngsk said:


> Shadow croc piano flap clutch and one of my favourite RTW pieces


Love love love your dress!


----------



## sngsk

sonyamorris said:


> Love love love your dress!


Thank you


----------



## sngsk

Gold mini montebello for the festive season. Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Gold mini montebello for the festive season. Happy holidays, everyone!


very beautiful!!


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> Gold mini montebello for the festive season. Happy holidays, everyone!


Beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Gold mini montebello for the festive season. Happy holidays, everyone!


You look like a model as always!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4623577


Wow, DH did very well on his Xmas shopping!


----------



## H’sKisses

Papier Nodini with Python (?) trim and strap from 2010. I have no idea what the official color is, though.


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful!





southernbelle43 said:


> You look like a model as always!


Thank you 



tenKrat said:


> A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4623577


DH did very well!  And Canard is just lovely. One of my favourite colours 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Papier Nodini with Python (?) trim and strap from 2010.


That is stunning!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Gold mini montebello for the festive season. Happy holidays, everyone!


Great outfit and nice little bag.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> Great outfit and nice little bag.


Thank you! 

Out with copper specchio belly 76 for spot of post-xmas shopping today


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Out with copper specchio belly 76 for spot of post-xmas shopping today


Fabulous outfit, I love your dress!


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Out with copper specchio belly 76 for spot of post-xmas shopping today


I have run out of words to describe how you look today. Every single day your outfits and bags are PERFECTION.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4623577


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Papier Nodini with Python (?) trim and strap from 2010. I have no idea what the official color is, though.


Fabulous bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Out with copper specchio belly 76 for spot of post-xmas shopping today


very well put together!


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Out with copper specchio belly 76 for spot of post-xmas shopping today



Your outfits are also so perfectly put together and stylish!


----------



## dolali

tenKrat said:


> A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4623577



I love the necklace, the bag, your entire outfit! Beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

Just arrived Chene Cervo Hobo - LOVE this color!


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> Fabulous outfit, I love your dress!


Thank you! It's actually a maxi skirt, just restyled 



southernbelle43 said:


> I have run out of words to describe how you look today. Every single day your outfits and bags are PERFECTION.





ksuromax said:


> very well put together!





JenJBS said:


> Your outfits are also so perfectly put together and stylish!



Thank you for the lovely compliments, ladies.


----------



## sngsk

indiaink said:


> Just arrived Chene Cervo Hobo


Congrats! What a beautiful colour! All that smooshy goodness


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Just arrived Chene Cervo Hobo - LOVE this color!
> View attachment 4624499
> View attachment 4624500
> View attachment 4624501



Love, love, love that color.
Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

tenKrat said:


> A Christmas gift from DH, the Dichotomy Pendant necklace, and small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4623577


Absolutely in love with the whole outfit! Amazing colors.


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!!





dolali said:


> I love the necklace, the bag, your entire outfit! Beautiful!





sonyamorris said:


> Absolutely in love with the whole outfit! Amazing colors.


Thank you, BVettes!


----------



## tenKrat

indiaink said:


> Just arrived Chene Cervo Hobo - LOVE this color!
> View attachment 4624499
> View attachment 4624500
> View attachment 4624501


What a yummy color. Looks like caramel candy.


----------



## tenKrat

sngsk said:


> Thank you! It's actually a maxi skirt, just restyled


That is ingenious!


----------



## sngsk

Tornado ostrich clutch and necklace for a Xmas weekend brunch.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Tornado ostrich clutch and necklace for a Xmas weekend brunch.


Beautiful, so classy and stylish.  And that NECKLACE!!!!


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful, so classy and stylish.  And that NECKLACE!!!!


Thank you. Am glad I picked up that necklace when I did; it's been a great piece for when I want just that little bit of sparkle


----------



## sngsk

My new-to-me Elephant sloane (thanks to @Bagcoolie ).

P.S.- I feel like I am hijacking this thread. Apologies, if I am.


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me Elephant sloane (thanks to @Bagcoolie ).
> 
> P.S.- I feel like I am hijacking this thread. Apologies, if I am.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me Elephant sloane (thanks to @Bagcoolie ).
> 
> P.S.- I feel like I am hijacking this thread. Apologies, if I am.


Keep the posts coming. Your mod shots are the best!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Keep the posts coming. Your mod shots are the best!



I second that emotion! @sngsk


----------



## diane278

Nero nodini


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Keep the posts coming. Your mod shots are the best!



+1


----------



## Jcherishz

sngsk said:


> My new-to-me Elephant sloane (thanks to @Bagcoolie ).
> 
> P.S.- I feel like I am hijacking this thread. Apologies, if I am.



You have the prettiest floral pieces (not to mention BV bags of course) I wish I could come live in your wardrobe. I have saved several of your mod shots for inspiration after discovering this thread. I didn't think I'd be a BV fan until I saw how you style them so please keep the posts coming!


----------



## diane278

jbags07 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## jbags07

BOTD is a little purple mini Veneta that arrived a few days ago....also including a pic of 2 other new acquisitions...Ebano Medium and Nero mini....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4626658
> View attachment 4626659
> 
> 
> BOTD is a little purple mini Veneta that arrived a few days ago....also including a pic of 2 other new acquisitions...Ebano Medium and Nero mini....


Congrats, they all look terrific!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, they all look terrific!



Thank you for your help hunting the minis!  They are both in superb condition ....both look almost new....the Ebano is in great condition also, but the handle has discoloration...it was described in the listing....its definitely much lighter than the rest of the bag, noticeable enough when carrying...but the rest of the bag is in superb condition so  i will keep it....not sure what if anything can be done to darken the handle back up?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your help hunting the minis!  They are both in superb condition ....both look almost new....the Ebano is in great condition also, but the handle has discoloration...it was described in the listing....its definitely much lighter than the rest of the bag, noticeable enough when carrying...but the rest of the bag is in superb condition so  i will keep it....not sure what if anything can be done to darken the handle back up?


If you could match the colour you could use a bit of shoe cream but it'll lighten up again after awhile. Leather dye would be the only thing I think but matching the brown could be a challenge. I'm not very good or patient with that...shoe cream is much more forgiving but as I said it's not as long-lasting.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> If you could match the colour you could use a bit of shoe cream but it'll lighten up again after awhile. Leather dye would be the only thing I think but matching the brown could be a challenge. I'm not very good or patient with that...shoe cream is much more forgiving but as I said it's not as long-lasting.


Ok, thank you!  Hmmmm.  I am not very good or patient with all that either    I hate to send it back as everything else is in perfect condition....is this common with certain colors? Lightening of the handle from holding it?  Debating now if i should send it back and wait for one with a better handle   Or if the leather place in NY that works on BV bags could redye the handle....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ok, thank you!  Hmmmm.  I am not very good or patient with all that either    I hate to send it back as everything else is in perfect condition....is this common with certain colors? Lightening of the handle from holding it?  Debating now if i should send it back and wait for one with a better handle   Or if the leather place in NY that works on BV bags could redye the handle....


I guess it depends on what you paid for it and what you're willing to invest...


----------



## H’sKisses

Ottone Sloane...

Have been wanting one for a long time (I actually want EVERYTHING Ottone!) and I couldn’t resist when this deal popped up! 

At first I was worried about the 2nd line not showing, but I guess BV did that with a few Ottone pieces. 

It’s so much more smooshy than the Mini Cabat, I didn’t think Ottone could puddle like this!


----------



## sngsk

That purple mini is so pretty  

Congrats on your awesome new acquisitions too! 

The leather places where I am are pretty good with matching colours and dyeing bags but I don't think they are cheap. I think i depends on how much the faded part bothers you and like @muchstuff said, how much you want to invest in it. No harm just asking for a quote.


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Sloane



Hello bag twin!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> At first I was worried about the 2nd line not showing, but I guess BV did that with a few Ottone pieces.


BV actually did that with thousands and thousands of bags of every description for several years. 
Enjoy your Ottone Sloane 
There are only a few styles done in Ottone that I know of - Sloane, Pyramid, Roma, Veneta, and Cabat. I’ll keep my eyes out for you.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Ok, thank you!  Hmmmm.  I am not very good or patient with all that either    I hate to send it back as everything else is in perfect condition....is this common with certain colors? Lightening of the handle from holding it?  Debating now if i should send it back and wait for one with a better handle   Or if the leather place in NY that works on BV bags could redye the handle....


It sounds like this is lightening is the result of overzealous cleaning. If you carry the bag, over time it will darken again. Otherwise, contact Modern for a price quote for the handle. Ebano was/is a copyrighted color and the only place you’ll get that taken care of is Modern (who does most work for BV).


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> BV actually did that with thousands and thousands of bags of every description for several years.
> Enjoy your Ottone Sloane
> There are only a few styles done in Ottone that I know of - Sloane, Pyramid, Roma, Veneta, and Cabat. I’ll keep my eyes out for you.




Thank you!!! I tried to do a search for Ottone and I couldn’t find a lot out there! I know someone had a SO Veneta because I remember drooling over it, and there’s another style with a chain or something on the edge with I think a braided handle? I have no idea what style name it is, though. I’ll search for the Pyramid and Roma (I think I’ve seen this before, ugh so pretty!).

I hope to find others, although majority of Ottone pieces I’ve seen are a bit pricey. I got lucky with this one! But I’m in no rush. I’m more than happy to wait for a good deal!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I guess it depends on what you paid for it and what you're willing to invest...





indiaink said:


> It sounds like this is lightening is the result of overzealous cleaning. If you carry the bag, over time it will darken again. Otherwise, contact Modern for a price quote for the handle. Ebano was/is a copyrighted color and the only place you’ll get that taken care of is Modern (who does most work for BV).



Exactly, @muchstuff ....although i paid on the high end, since its in fabulous condition otherwise, i will use it for the winter and its worth it as @indiaink is suggesting and send it to modern for a touch up if the handle does not redarken from a few months of use....but i will try to use it a lot to see if it darkens on its own...thanks for the excellent advice @indiaink


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Sloane...
> 
> Have been wanting one for a long time (I actually want EVERYTHING Ottone!) and I couldn’t resist when this deal popped up!
> 
> At first I was worried about the 2nd line not showing, but I guess BV did that with a few Ottone pieces.
> 
> It’s so much more smooshy than the Mini Cabat, I didn’t think Ottone could puddle like this!


 This bag is just  are they difficult to find? Congratulations on finding one


----------



## jbags07

sngsk said:


> That purple mini is so pretty
> 
> Congrats on your awesome new acquisitions too!
> 
> The leather places where I am are pretty good with matching colours and dyeing bags but I don't think they are cheap. I think i depends on how much the faded part bothers you and like @muchstuff said, how much you want to invest in it. No harm just asking for a quote.



Thank you   Its such a fun color. And thank you for your thoughts. I will get a quote and if it doesn't darken its worth it to me to have the handle touched up. What a beautiful color brown Ebano is


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Hello bag twin!!!



HIYA!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

jbags07 said:


> This bag is just  are they difficult to find? Congratulations on finding one



Ottone pops up regularly, so I wouldn't say they are difficult to find... There is usually a couple on the bay at any given time!


----------



## BBBagHag

Triplets!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone Sloane...
> 
> Have been wanting one for a long time (I actually want EVERYTHING Ottone!) and I couldn’t resist when this deal popped up!
> 
> At first I was worried about the 2nd line not showing, but I guess BV did that with a few Ottone pieces.
> 
> It’s so much more smooshy than the Mini Cabat, I didn’t think Ottone could puddle like this!


----------



## sngsk

Gold mini montebello again


----------



## Bagcoolie

Last BV bag that I am carrying for the current year and happy new year to all tPFers!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your help hunting the minis!  They are both in superb condition ....both look almost new....the Ebano is in great condition also, but the handle has discoloration...it was described in the listing....its definitely much lighter than the rest of the bag, noticeable enough when carrying...but the rest of the bag is in superb condition so  i will keep it....not sure what if anything can be done to darken the handle back up?


Usually handles darken from hand oils. There are conditioners that darken temporarily that could be used to darken it, such as Blackrocks leather n rich.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Usually handles darken from hand oils. There are conditioners that darken temporarily that could be used to darken it, such as Blackrocks leather n rich.



Oh, i think i have some of that stashed somewhere!  Will definitely try it. Thank you   Yes, usually handles darken!  This is strange, i looked again today and you can see the color its supposed to be on part of the handle, and then the parts that are much lighter....i think @indiaink might be correct in that someone was over enthusiastic in cleaning it...


----------



## ksuromax

My most festive bag  
Silver Nodini on the New Year's night at the foot of the world's tallest building


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My most festive bag
> Silver Nodini on the New Year's night at the foot of the world's tallest building


How cool is that?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> My most festive bag
> Silver Nodini on the New Year's night at the foot of the world's tallest building


Omg!


----------



## Nibb

Aubergine Nodini ready for the New Year Reggae party.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Aubergine Nodini ready for the New Year Reggae party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627489



Enjoy the festivities and Happy New Year!
Beautiful bag too, BTW!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Aubergine Nodini ready for the New Year Reggae party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627489


Beautiful colour!


----------



## grietje

I’ve been carrying the oxblood nodini non stop since I bought it in early December.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour!


Thank you. Happy New Years!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I’ve been carrying the oxblood nodini non stop since I bought it in early December.


I bet it’s a beauty, I love the color oxblood.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thank you. Happy New Years!


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Heading for a cuppa with metallic pillow 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pardon the messy bedroom


----------



## dolali

Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue. Have used this beauty everyday since buying it in San Francisco before Thanksgiving


----------



## H’sKisses

dolali said:


> Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue. Have used this beauty everyday since buying it in San Francisco before Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4628004



Beautiful!


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## sngsk

dolali said:


> Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue


That colour is stunning! Beautiful composition too


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue. Have used this beauty everyday since buying it in San Francisco before Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4628004


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue. Have used this beauty everyday since buying it in San Francisco before Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4628004



That color!  Show stopping! Easy to see why you've been carrying it every day.


----------



## dolali

sngsk said:


> That colour is stunning! Beautiful composition too





jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous color!





JenJBS said:


> That color!  Show stopping! Easy to see why you've been carrying it every day.



Thank you so much ladies! My heart skipped a bit when I saw the color


----------



## 24601

My buddy during new year holiday...new steel Veneta.


----------



## RT1

24601 said:


> My buddy during new year holiday...new steel Veneta.



OMG, this is a wonderful photo.
Love that bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Medium Veneta in Petrol Blue. Have used this beauty everyday since buying it in San Francisco before Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4628004


absolutely stunning!!


----------



## tenKrat

Shoulder bag (no name) and petrol blue card holder, a Christmas gift.


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> Shoulder bag (no name) and petrol blue card holder, a Christmas gift.
> View attachment 4629068


This bag was actually called the 50th Anniversary Collection Umbria Bag 
*if you care...


----------



## sngsk

tenKrat said:


> Shoulder bag (no name) and petrol blue card holder, a Christmas gift.
> View attachment 4629068


Love the intrecciato engraving in the hardware. Gorgeous!



V0N1B2 said:


> This bag was actually called the 50th Anniversary Collection Umbria Bag
> *if you care...


You are a walking BV encyclopedia! What would we do without you??


----------



## tenKrat

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag was actually called the 50th Anniversary Collection Umbria Bag
> *if you care...


Yes, I do!  Thank you. I will put this in my bag notes.


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> absolutely stunning!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag was actually called the 50th Anniversary Collection Umbria Bag
> *if you care...



 How do you do it? You are a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## dolali

tenKrat said:


> Shoulder bag (no name) and petrol blue card holder, a Christmas gift.
> View attachment 4629068



I ADORE the hardware on this bag! And of course Petrol Blue is my favorite color. Beautiful pairing.


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce sitting patiently while DH wipes down the interior of the rental car with Lysol wipes. We’re in Sacramento for a family reunion this weekend and this pretty will go with anything I wear.


----------



## diane278

I’ve been carrying only my card case. (In a jacket pocket.)


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce


That is just lovely! 



diane278 said:


> I’ve been carrying only my card case. (In a jacket pocket.)


You are the master of minimalism.


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> ... We’re in Sacramento for a family reunion this weekend ...


Sacramento!?  My home!  I wish I was home as I would have enjoyed the change to meet you for a coffee.  Alas, I’m on the coast.


----------



## Jcherishz

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Baseball with Lucido fettucce sitting patiently while DH wipes down the interior of the rental car with Lysol wipes. We’re in Sacramento for a family reunion this weekend and this pretty will go with anything I wear.



So pretty indeed! Love the special fettuce. What year is it from? I can't wait to be out of a diaper bag and be able to take a BV out with kids. Enjoy the reunion!


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Sacramento!?  My home!  I wish I was home as I would have enjoyed the change to meet you for a coffee.  Alas, I’m on the coast.



Yes! My husband’s cousin lives here. He currently has 5 cousins, their spouses and over 20 nieces and nephews gathered for a niece’s 18th birthday! 

Would have been great to meet!


----------



## H’sKisses

Jcherishz said:


> So pretty indeed! Love the special fettuce. What year is it from? I can't wait to be out of a diaper bag and be able to take a BV out with kids. Enjoy the reunion!



It’s from 2010. I was so happy to get rid of the diaper bag! He now has his own little backpack with a diaper, wipes and his water bottle that he can carry on his own!


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Chain Wallet for a formal party. I’m wearing a cocktail dress and heels. I’m still in the car and my feet are already crying for flats.


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Chain Wallet for a formal party. I’m wearing a cocktail dress and heels. I’m still in the car and my feet are already crying for flats.



ugh! Im sorry... BUT your nails look beautiful and nothing better than carrying a BV bag


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Chain Wallet for a formal party. I’m wearing a cocktail dress and heels. I’m still in the car and my feet are already crying for flats.


I feel your pain , have a great time!


----------



## H’sKisses

dolali said:


> ugh! Im sorry... BUT your nails look beautiful and nothing better than carrying a BV bag



thank you! Next to BV, nail polish is my weakness!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I feel your pain , have a great time!



I kicked them off after an hour. I’ve been chasing a 2.5 year old around for over 2 hours and I’m done!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I kicked them off after an hour. I’ve been chasing a 2.5 year old around for over 2 hours and I’m done!


I always ended up barefoot when I wore heels out .


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Chain Wallet for a formal party. I’m wearing a cocktail dress and heels.


Stunning! Love your nails too


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Stunning! Love your nails too


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I always ended up barefoot when I wore heels out .


me in Singapore after a conference


----------



## H’sKisses

My feet are still hurting today. I’m so not meant for pretty heels. So sad, because I really love how they look.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> My feet are still hurting today. I’m so not meant for pretty heels. So sad, because I really love how they look.


You and me both. Just can't wear them.


----------



## sngsk

Knot clutch bag in gigolo red


----------



## pinksky777

My new little orange creamsicle


----------



## grietje

It’s back to work after two weeks off so Petrol Mini Cabat to carry my things.


----------



## sngsk

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle


That colour is simply scrumptious!


----------



## sngsk

Peltro mini cabat


----------



## pinksky777

sngsk said:


> That colour is simply scrumptious!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Peltro mini cabat


I love this bag.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle


Love the colour. Although my friends hate the orange colour so much that I never even think of buying anything orange. 
It’s the colour of the revolution that changed their country forever


----------



## southernbelle43

Running errands with my lightweight Cabat bucket bag.  So easy to carry.


----------



## H’sKisses

PO Mini got brought out for the week... too bad it’s just sitting on my cedar chest with nowhere to go. I came back from California Monday night and woke up Tuesday morning sick as a dog... The flu has it’s nasty grip on me. I’ve been banished to the guest room... I can hear my little one playing in the living room and it’s breaking my heart that I can’t even give him a hug today.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> PO Mini got brought out for the week... too bad it’s just sitting on my cedar chest with nowhere to go. I came back from California Monday night and woke up Tuesday morning sick as a dog... The flu has it’s nasty grip on me. I’ve been banished to the guest room... I can hear my little one playing in the living room and it’s breaking my heart that I can’t even give him a hug today.


Get well soon! (You want I should look after your mini?)


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> PO Mini got brought out for the week... too bad it’s just sitting on my cedar chest with nowhere to go. I came back from California Monday night and woke up Tuesday morning sick as a dog... The flu has it’s nasty grip on me. I’ve been banished to the guest room... I can hear my little one playing in the living room and it’s breaking my heart that I can’t even give him a hug today.



Hope u get better soon!


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> Running errands with my lightweight Cabat bucket bag.


Is that Espresso? It is a gorgeous brown


----------



## sngsk

Ash scuro campana. One of my absolute favourites


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Is that Espresso? It is a gorgeous brown


It is.  Thank you.


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle


Love the color, and the leather looks amazing


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I love this bag.


Me too


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> PO Mini got brought out for the week... too bad it’s just sitting on my cedar chest with nowhere to go. I came back from California Monday night and woke up Tuesday morning sick as a dog... The flu has it’s nasty grip on me. I’ve been banished to the guest room... I can hear my little one playing in the living room and it’s breaking my heart that I can’t even give him a hug today.


Hope you are feeling better very soon


----------



## pinksky777

I’m OBSESSED with with the pouch 20 in this light orange!


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> I’m OBSESSED with with the pouch 20 in this light orange!


Love that color!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Thanks! I’m hoping to kick this virus out of my house ASAP!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Get well soon! (You want I should look after your mini?)


Am sure you will keep her safe


----------



## pinksky777

RTone said:


> Love that color!!!


Thank you! This orange is honestly so perfect


----------



## sngsk

Dark barolo cervo loop. Hugging her all the way to work


----------



## Nibb

Super cute outfit.


----------



## JenJBS

Ladies, do you think if a bunch of us asked very, very nicely, @sngsk would give us lessons on taking mod shots, styling various BV bags, and styling great outfits in general???


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Ladies, do you think if a bunch of us asked very, very nicely, @sngsk would give us lessons on taking mod shots, styling various BV bags, and styling great outfits in general???


She'd have to give me her legs too.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> She'd have to give me her legs too.


+1


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> She'd have to give me her legs too.


----------



## sngsk

You ladies are hilarious and far too kind 

I would be happy to share how I pick out my outfits but am definitely no professional stylist.  Had dreams of going into fashion but, alas, life led me down the legal profession path instead


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> You ladies are hilarious and far too kind
> 
> I would be happy to share how I pick out my outfits but am definitely no professional stylist.  Had dreams of going into fashion but, alas, life led me down the legal profession path instead



Would love to hear how you pick your outfits, please. They are always so well put together! Life does have a way of leading us down unexpected paths.


----------



## Gabs007

sngsk said:


> You ladies are hilarious and far too kind
> 
> I would be happy to share how I pick out my outfits but am definitely no professional stylist.  Had dreams of going into fashion but, alas, life led me down the legal profession path instead



Consider yourself to have dodged a bullet, trust me most legal battles do not tend to be as brutal and backstabbing as what goes on at editorial offices (and especially the big V in NYC with the dreaded AW), took me about a decade to adjust. Crisis PR even with temperamental clients, some of them far too often not really sober and under various influences are easier to handle than a day there.... The Devil Wears Prada.... A fairy tale about how lovely it could be


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> You ladies are hilarious and far too kind
> 
> I would be happy to share how I pick out my outfits but am definitely no professional stylist.  Had dreams of going into fashion but, alas, life led me down the legal profession path instead


I think you made a wise professional choice and obviously you still get to keep fashion as a passion.


----------



## sngsk

JenJBS said:


> Would love to hear how you pick your outfits, please.



Several factors come to play when I decide on an outfit. Sometimes I decide based on a bag I really want to carry that day and others, I decide on the outfit first, then the bag/accessories. 

Either way, a couple of "rules" I almost always apply are:
1. Being mindful of proportions, and
2. Playing with colours when accessorising.

With proportions, if I am wearing a loose top, I try to keep the bottoms abit more fitted, and vice versa. This then goes with my bag choice- if I am wearing a billowy A-line dress, for e.g., I will pick a smaller and/or more structured bag.

I have never been one for combining prints or too many colours so, for e.g., if I have a colourful top, I will keep the rest of the outfit neutral. I then pick a bag based on the colours of my outfit too- if the outfit is neutral, I will pick a bag with more colour and the rest of my accessories follow suit. If the outfit has some print/colour, I like to pick at least a couple of colours and wear accessories that match those colours.

Of course, these are just "rules" that suit my personal style. Ultimately, I say wear what you love and are comfortable in, and as Tim Gunn would say, "make it work".  All you beautiful ladies here do.


----------



## Gabs007

sngsk said:


> Several factors come to play when I decide on an outfit. Sometimes I decide based on a bag I really want to carry that day and others, I decide on the outfit first, then the bag/accessories.
> 
> Either way, a couple of "rules" I almost always apply are:
> 1. Being mindful of proportions, and
> 2. Playing with colours when accessorising.
> 
> With proportions, if I am wearing a loose top, I try to keep the bottoms abit more fitted, and vice versa. This then goes with my bag choice- if I am wearing a billowy A-line dress, for e.g., I will pick a smaller and/or more structured bag.
> 
> I have never been one for combining prints or too many colours so, for e.g., if I have a colourful top, I will keep the rest of the outfit neutral. I then pick a bag based on the colours of my outfit too- if the outfit is neutral, I will pick a bag with more colour and the rest of my accessories follow suit. If the outfit has some print/colour, I like to pick at least a couple of colours and wear accessories that match those colours.
> 
> Of course, these are just "rules" that suit my personal style. Ultimately, I say wear what you love and are comfortable in, and as Tim Gunn would say, "make it work".  All you beautiful ladies here do.



With your figure, you can wear almost anything, I am a bit top heavy, so there is a fine line between wearing something that is fitted but without looking like I am "flaunting" boobs, same goes for a loose top, far too easy to look like you're dressed in a tent, so while I love A-line dresses, due to above mentioned reasons also out, same with shoulder pads, very small ones in jackets or coats to give it structure is OK, more and I look like the square box (I'm 5'4 so not tall enough to make it work and boobs and shoulder pads unless you have Amazon proportions often are a disaster).

I tend to stick with black and a few neutrals to liven it up, from time to time I fall for the "It could actually work" and the items then never get worn.


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> Several factors come to play when I decide on an outfit. Sometimes I decide based on a bag I really want to carry that day and others, I decide on the outfit first, then the bag/accessories.
> 
> Either way, a couple of "rules" I almost always apply are:
> 1. Being mindful of proportions, and
> 2. Playing with colours when accessorising.
> 
> Of course, these are just "rules" that suit my personal style. Ultimately, I say wear what you love and are comfortable in, and as Tim Gunn would say, "make it work".  All you beautiful ladies here do.



Very helpful post! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch


On my way to an appt where I’ll be told that my cholesterol and BMI are too high.  Oh, well....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Lauren clutch
> View attachment 4636082
> 
> On my way to an appt where I’ll be told that my cholesterol and BMI are too high.  Oh, well....


Well you look well, so ignore him or her!!


----------



## gagabag

My 6-yr old chartreuse medium veneta


----------



## RT1

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4636577
> 
> My 6-yr old chartreuse medium veneta


This is so beautiful.
Oh My, I’m in Love with this one!!!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4636577
> 
> My 6-yr old chartreuse medium veneta


----------



## lilone

Using my new Arco bag...It is so beautiful and the leather is buttery soft!


----------



## southernbelle43

lilone said:


> Using my new Arco bag...It is so beautiful and the leather is buttery soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638289


Enjoy it dear!


----------



## sngsk

Ferro Roma- my first (and forever) BV love


----------



## RT1

sngsk said:


> Ferro Roma- my first (and forever) BV love


You always look so beautiful and perfectly dressed!


----------



## sngsk

RTone said:


> You always look so beautiful and perfectly dressed!


Thank you


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Most pics show it looking pretty rigid and stuffed.  Here are a couple of pics taken last summer of me with a medium and a large Veneta, both of which are not very broken in. The third pic is the intagli which is very soft in it's present state, more drape, but still pretty east-west.
> That's why I was originally looking at the maxi. It's not that much wider than the large but the strap drop is longer which I like. I'd hate to have to break it in though, it's been compared by @ksuromax to a sail in it's new state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592596
> View attachment 4592597
> View attachment 4592598



This post literally made me purchase a Veneta in Espresso Medium 5 minutes ago  

I did promise my husband to slow down with the inflow of bags, but this can hardly be considered my fault. The SA told me the Veneta is being discontinued (did NOT know this!), it was 30% on sale and only two days ago I decided I would buy one this year (but second hand since they are too expensive as new in my opinion).

I was going to thank you for the enabling but my wallet cries - so I’ll leave it neutral haha.


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> This post literally made me purchase a Veneta in Espresso Medium 5 minutes ago
> 
> I did promise my husband to slow down with the inflow of bags, but this can hardly be considered my fault. The SA told me the Veneta is being discontinued (did NOT know this!), it was 30% on sale and only two days ago I decided I would buy one this year (but second hand since they are too expensive as new in my opinion).
> 
> I was going to thank you for the enabling but my wallet cries - so I’ll leave it neutral haha.


I think the Veneta is a great bag, congrats!


----------



## sngsk

Off to a wedding with my crystal knot clutch and necklace


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> I think the Veneta is a great bag, congrats!


Thank you!

I have not been a fan of Bottega Veneta. I thought they looked boring. But slowly I started to like the Nodini and later on the Veneta. This summer when I saw a woman in the subway carrying a gorgeous Veneta I tried to stalk her to see more of the bag, but my husband stopped me.That was when I decided I wanted one, but second hand. And well, nothing goes as planned 

I brought the Veneta out with me today and it is much better than I pictured it to be!
And I will probably love it even more when it breaks in.


----------



## RT1

kajsabet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have not been a fan of Bottega Veneta. I thought they looked boring. But slowly I started to like the Nodini and later on the Veneta. This summer when I saw a woman in the subway carrying a gorgeous Veneta I tried to stalk her to see more of the bag, but my husband stopped me.That was when I decided I wanted one, but second hand. And well, nothing goes as planned
> 
> I brought the Veneta out with me today and it is much better than I pictured it to be!
> And I will probably love it even more when it breaks in.
> View attachment 4642011



I think you made a great choice.   The bag looks fantastic on you and your photo is gorgeous!
Congratulations on your new bag!!!


----------



## jbags07

Took my brown Intrecciato Intagli Mini Veneta out today.....


----------



## sngsk

Elephant sloane


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty today  
and a new-to-me ring


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> new-to-me ring


Beautiful outfit! N we were almost ring twins. I passed on it a couple of years back and still mentally kick myself for it.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty today
> and a new-to-me ring


Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Elephant sloane


Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty today
> and a new-to-me ring


Beautiful bag, ring, outfit, and photo!


----------



## RT1

sngsk said:


> Elephant sloane


You always look so perfectly dressed and your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty today
> and a new-to-me ring



Lovely ring, and it goes beautifully with that scarf.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> Gorgeous outfit.





RTone said:


> You always look so perfectly dressed and your bag is gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Nibb

kajsabet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have not been a fan of Bottega Veneta. I thought they looked boring. But slowly I started to like the Nodini and later on the Veneta. This summer when I saw a woman in the subway carrying a gorgeous Veneta I tried to stalk her to see more of the bag, but my husband stopped me.That was when I decided I wanted one, but second hand. And well, nothing goes as planned
> 
> I brought the Veneta out with me today and it is much better than I pictured it to be!
> And I will probably love it even more when it breaks in.
> View attachment 4642011





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4645136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my brown Intrecciato Intagli Mini Veneta out today.....


Love the small and not so small Venetas! Such great bags.


----------



## Nibb

Small Roma in the winter gloom, @ksuromax is much better at selfies.


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> Small Roma in the winter gloom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646214



That is a stunning bag!


----------



## sngsk

BV necklace and New Sand campana - one of my favourite styles in one of my favourite BV neutrals.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty today
> and a new-to-me ring


I love the ring!


----------



## pinksky777

In love.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> BV necklace and New Sand campana - one of my favourite styles in one of my favourite BV neutrals.


Really cute outfit, love the new sand color.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> That is a stunning bag!


Thank you.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Celebrating the lunar new year with a lunch and with this loop BV in mist.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Small Roma in the winter gloom, @ksuromax is much better at selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646214


You both have some gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## RT1

Bagcoolie said:


> Celebrating the lunar new year with a lunch and with this loop BV in mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649182


I really like the Loop, especially in that color.
Fantastic picture!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> You both have some gorgeous bags!!!


Thank you.


----------



## diane278

(After a successful training lesson at the bookstore) Her first day on the job: drugstore & WFM


The bag was not injured and is currently waiting to go back to car.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> (After a successful training lesson at the bookstore) Her first day on the job: drugstore & WFM
> View attachment 4649581
> 
> The bag was not injured and is currently waiting to go back to car.
> View attachment 4649582


I saw this in chocolate brown IRL yesterday, some lucky gal bought it.


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> loop BV in mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649182


Mist is gorgeous  i can see why you are such a fan.


----------



## Nibb

Ms Funghi went to the wine store.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Ms Funghi went to the wine store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649722


You always carry the most beautiful bags!!
A beautiful bag and wine...it doesn’t get any better!!!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Ms Funghi went to the wine store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649722


"Ms Funghi"?  What did I miss? I know my first BV ever was known as TOBTRTA, but ... this one? Do tell!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> (After a successful training lesson at the bookstore) Her first day on the job: drugstore & WFM
> View attachment 4649581
> 
> The bag was not injured and is currently waiting to go back to car.
> View attachment 4649582


I am glad you are using this bag and enjoying it, thar is what this is all about.   YOU GO GIRL.


----------



## whateve

Vintage


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> Vintage


Really beautiful bag!!!


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> Really beautiful bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> You always carry the most beautiful bags!!
> A beautiful bag and wine...it doesn’t get any better!!!


Thank you, and agreed Italian bag called for some Italian wine.



indiaink said:


> "Ms Funghi"?  What did I miss? I know my first BV ever was known as TOBTRTA, but ... this one? Do tell!


Just because it’s mushroom color.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Small Roma in the winter gloom, @ksuromax is much better at selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646214


yeah, those selfie-hands, you know?...


----------



## sngsk

Metallic piazza and belt for today.


----------



## whateve

sngsk said:


> Metallic piazza and belt for today.


What a beautiful belt!


----------



## sngsk

whateve said:


> What a beautiful belt!


Thank you


----------



## Nibb

That belt! That Piazza is such a beauty too.


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> Really beautiful bag!!!


+1


----------



## pinksky777

Bulk barn never looked so good


----------



## ksuromax

pinksky777 said:


> Bulk barn never looked so good


treat for the eyes!!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Metallic piazza and belt for today.


you look marvelous!! that belt!..


----------



## pinksky777

ksuromax said:


> treat for the eyes!!


Thank you! I can’t with this color


----------



## grietje

The ever trusty Nero Cabat.


----------



## sngsk

Cobalt campana


----------



## RT1

I swear that you look like a fashion model in every one of your pictures.
They’re always beautiful and perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> I swear that you look like a fashion model in every one of your pictures.
> They’re always beautiful and perfect.


True story!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> I swear that you look like a fashion model in every one of your pictures.
> They’re always beautiful and perfect.



Agreed.


----------



## sngsk

RTone said:


> I swear that you look like a fashion model in every one of your pictures.
> They’re always beautiful and perfect.





southernbelle43 said:


> True story!





JenJBS said:


> Agreed.



You ladies are making me blush.  Thank you.


----------



## sngsk

Rediscovering the love for my older BVs. Bottle veneta today. Almost 10 years old and almost good as new


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Rediscovering the love for my older BVs. Bottle veneta today. Almost 10 years old and almost good as new


is that Equateur?


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> is that Equateur?


Close! It is Sichuan and, funnily enough, it was a between this and Equateur


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Close! It is Sichuan and, funnily enough, it was a between this and Equateur


ah, yes! now you said that and i see the bamboo  
looks great on you!


----------



## grietje

Still the trusty Nero Cabat with camel Peggy flats.  BV innards as well except for the Fendi monster mini case which makes me smile every time it peeks out.


----------



## sngsk

Another oldie but goodie- Copper specchio Belly 76.


----------



## Londonboy

Red and gold for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Kmora

I know you have said that the cervo hobo is comfortable - but it is more than amazing!

It hangs so nicely on the shoulder. Stays easily in place and the wide ’strap’ distributes the weight in a magic way.

Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> I know you have said that the cervo hobo is comfortable - but it is more than amazing!
> 
> It hangs so nicely on the shoulder. Stays easily in place and the wide ’strap’ distributes the weight in a magic way.
> 
> Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.
> 
> View attachment 4659741
> 
> View attachment 4659742


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## whateve

Kmora said:


> I know you have said that the cervo hobo is comfortable - but it is more than amazing!
> 
> It hangs so nicely on the shoulder. Stays easily in place and the wide ’strap’ distributes the weight in a magic way.
> 
> Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.
> 
> View attachment 4659741
> 
> View attachment 4659742


Gorgeous color!


----------



## sngsk

Kmora said:


> Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.



That is such a yummy green! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> I know you have said that the cervo hobo is comfortable - but it is more than amazing!
> 
> It hangs so nicely on the shoulder. Stays easily in place and the wide ’strap’ distributes the weight in a magic way.
> 
> Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.
> 
> View attachment 4659741
> 
> View attachment 4659742


Gorgeous bag! 
Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> That is such a yummy green! Congrats and welcome!


She's not posting a pic of that gorgeous purple suede lining...


----------



## indiaink

Kmora said:


> I know you have said that the cervo hobo is comfortable - but it is more than amazing!
> 
> It hangs so nicely on the shoulder. Stays easily in place and the wide ’strap’ distributes the weight in a magic way.
> 
> Say hello to my new to me cervo hobo in billiard! It was my choice of bag today and I have fallen in love.
> 
> View attachment 4659741
> 
> View attachment 4659742


Don’t  forget to take the tags off this beauty,


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!





whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!





sngsk said:


> That is such a yummy green! Congrats and welcome!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> Congrats!



Thank you so much! 
I have seen too many tempting pictures of this bag here in purseforum the last years (I am looking at you @ksuromax!)
When I browsed the web I found this colour combination and it is perfect for me. My favoruite colour is green (and second is purple). I prefer bright colours but this green is gorgeous and extremely easy to wear! VERY happy with both colour and condition 



muchstuff said:


> She's not posting a pic of that gorgeous purple suede lining...


Such a great idea! Will start doing that 





indiaink said:


> Don’t  forget to take the tags off this beauty,


They were removed just after your reply that it is authentic!  (Thanks again))

I just reused one of the pictures where the tag is still there since it was so dark and the colour wasn’t captured even close (first picture is after I wore it for work, without tags in bad lightning )


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Thank you so much!
> I have seen too many tempting pictures of this bag here in purseforum the last years (I am looking at you @ksuromax!)
> When I browsed the web I found this colour combination and it is perfect for me. My favoruite colour is green (and second is purple). I prefer bright colours but this green is gorgeous and extremely easy to wear! VERY happy with both colour and condition


You're welcome!!


----------



## sngsk

Tornado ostrich clutch today.


----------



## sngsk

On abit of a purple kick - Glycine kaleidoscope garda with me today


----------



## Nibb

Converted Vesuvio red convertible tote for Valentines weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Mini Cabat, the whole week, but it's been a hectic week, and i didn't take any snap


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Mini Cabat, the whole week, but it's been a hectic week, and i didn't take any snap



HUGS!   Sorry about the hectic week.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Mini Cabat, the whole week, but it's been a hectic week, and i didn't take any snap


Hope it's all better soon .


----------



## indiaink

Is hectic a bad thing? I think it makes the time pass quicker and get to days off faster!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Converted Vesuvio red convertible tote for Valentines weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664659


OMG....you have some of the prettiest bags!
Color me envious of your collection!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> OMG....you have some of the prettiest bags!
> Color me envious of your collection!


Happy Valentines Day


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Happy Valentines Day


The same right back to you!


----------



## diane278

A little late.....Nero nodini


----------



## Nibb

Great bag, and that painting! Omg beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> HUGS!   Sorry about the hectic week.


 



muchstuff said:


> Hope it's all better soon .





indiaink said:


> Is hectic a bad thing? I think it makes the time pass quicker and get to days off faster!


in our crazy world usually people put more negative meaning into "hectic" as we tend more to say "busy" and "full of fun activities" when we mean some good stuff 
my week was not BAD, just DH had a flu, which he successfully passed to me, and my car broke down (now fixed and in good order), and lots of small things that required attention plus hassle with a sick big baby (you know what men's flu is, don't ya?) and 1 car driving for the whole family errands (work, school, activities, etc), so, hectic it was


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> in our crazy world usually people put more negative meaning into "hectic" as we tend more to say "busy" and "full of fun activities" when we mean some good stuff
> my week was not BAD, just DH had a flu, which he successfully passed to me, and my car broke down (now fixed and in good order), and lots of small things that required attention plus hassle with a sick big baby (you know what men's flu is, don't ya?) and 1 car driving for the whole family errands (work, school, activities, etc), so, hectic it was



A week like that needs a couple extra hugs.   Hope DH spoils you for Valentine's to show his appreciation for you taking care of him.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> A week like that needs a couple extra hugs.   Hope DH spoils you for Valentine's to show his appreciation for you taking care of him.


 yes, he will! we both worked today, but booked a SPA session for a couple for tomorrow, 3 hours of heavenly pleasures await us ...


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat, Mini


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Mini



They are lovely!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Mini


Your bag choices are phenomenal!!!
You really have some great and lovely bags to choose from!


----------



## muchstuff

I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239



This one is so pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> This one is so pretty!


It photographs slightly more grey than it is IRL I think.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239



Ohhhhh! so pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Ohhhhh! so pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239


Twins!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Twins!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239



Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239


Congrats! great choice


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Your bag choices are phenomenal!!!
> You really have some great and lovely bags to choose from!


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Congrats! great choice


I like it a lot better than the denim!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I like it a lot better than the denim!


i think it's more YOU, and it fits into your collection better.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i think it's more YOU, and it fits into your collection better.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club...much, much warmer tones than I thought based on the photos I've seen, more taupe than grey.
> View attachment 4668239


Someone was a genius the day this bag was conceived......


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Someone was a genius the day this bag was conceived......


Here's the little chameleon in sunlight, I think this shows it pretty true to colour, what do you think? I love the fact that the top of the interior matches the intrecciato .


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Here's the little chameleon in sunlight, I think this shows it pretty true to colour, what do you think? I love the fact that the top of the interior matches the intrecciato .
> View attachment 4668799


I love it. That piece of facing leather at the inside top is, IMO, an example of BV’s (former) quality in construction.  Are you going to do a mod shot for us?


----------



## diane278

On the way out......


On the way home.......


This tote is proving to be very useful......


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> On the way out......
> View attachment 4668929
> 
> On the way home.......
> View attachment 4668930
> 
> This tote is proving to be very useful......


Yes on using that pretty tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I've joined the club..


Gorgeous! I agree this is prettier than the Denim Cervo.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I love it. That piece of facing leather at the inside top is, IMO, an example of BV’s (former) quality in construction.  Are you going to do a mod shot for us?


Nah, I’ve decided my mod shots always skew the way bags look. It makes bags look bigger than they would on an average-sized person because I’m such a shrimp .


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> On the way out......
> View attachment 4668929
> 
> On the way home.......
> View attachment 4668930
> 
> This tote is proving to be very useful......


What a great tote!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I agree this is prettier than the Denim Cervo.


Works much better for my wardrobe at any rate!


----------



## couturequeen

Grabbing tea and delicious Italian food with the Mini PO.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Works much better for my wardrobe at any rate!


Definitely a winner if it ticks this very impt box!


----------



## ksuromax

ziparound tote in cervo


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Grabbing tea and delicious Italian food with the Mini PO.



Stunning!  I should get my PO out more.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Here's the little chameleon in sunlight, I think this shows it pretty true to colour, what do you think? I love the fact that the top of the interior matches the intrecciato .
> View attachment 4668799


It is a unique beauty, hope you enjoy wearing it. This may be one of the last of BV’s Cervo line, unless they release them seasonally. Don’t think DL wants anything to do with deerskin.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> It is a unique beauty, hope you enjoy wearing it. This may be one of the last of BV’s Cervo line, unless they release them seasonally. Don’t think DL wants anything to do with deerskin.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> ziparound tote in cervo



Great bag. And the red dog against the black bag is striking! So cute!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Finally!  My HG moon Cabat. She’s just as beautiful as I imagined.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Great bag. And the red dog against the black bag is striking! So cute!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  My HG moon Cabat. She’s just as beautiful as I imagined.


Stellar bag!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  My HG moon Cabat. She’s just as beautiful as I imagined.


That bag is a masterpiece.  Happy for you.


----------



## IntheOcean

Buckeyemommy said:


> Finally!  My HG moon Cabat. She’s just as beautiful as I imagined.


So beautiful and soft and shiny! Congrats!


----------



## IntheOcean

couturequeen said:


> Grabbing tea and delicious Italian food with the Mini PO.


What's the name of this awesome color? It seems almost steel-like in one picture and light brown in another... Love it!


----------



## indiaink

IntheOcean said:


> What's the name of this awesome color? It seems almost steel-like in one picture and light brown in another... Love it!


I'm not CQ, but I'm online - that glorious treatment (color) is Platino Ossidato, or "oxidized platinum", a hand-rubbed finish done on only 250 of the Mini (or Asian) Cabats in 2008.


----------



## IntheOcean

indiaink said:


> I'm not CQ, but I'm online - that glorious treatment (color) is Platino Ossidato, or "oxidized platinum", a hand-rubbed finish done on only 250 of the Mini (or Asian) Cabats in 2008.


Thank you! My appreciation for BV is definitely growing


----------



## indiaink

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! My appreciation for BV is definitely growing


You’ll only find this attention to detail in the bags before Daniel Lee took over.


----------



## IntheOcean

indiaink said:


> You’ll only find this attention to detail in the bags before Daniel Lee took over.


I see. Well, thank goodness we have the pre-loved market!


----------



## sngsk

Keeping it minimal with my woc today


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Dark Barolo loop with Moon Cabat peeking from the back.


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Dark Barolo loop with Moon Cabat peeking from the back.


Woman, you surely carry a lot of stuff! And in style, too!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Keeping it minimal with my woc today


So cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Dark Barolo loop with Moon Cabat peeking from the back.


----------



## couturequeen

Capra Liquid Lido today


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Capra Liquid Lido today


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Woman, you surely carry a lot of stuff! And in style, too!


yes I do!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

couturequeen said:


> Capra Liquid Lido today


Gorgeous. Love the simplicity in the color.


----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Capra Liquid Lido today


The colour on that is simply mesmerising. N the workmanship...amazing!


----------



## IntheOcean

couturequeen said:


> Capra Liquid Lido today


Oh, it's sooo pretty, simple and intricate at the same time  Love your outfit, too, by the way!


----------



## victoroliveira

First time wearing my cassette bag.


----------



## muchstuff

victoroliveira said:


> First time wearing my cassette bag.


And? Do you love it?


----------



## victoroliveira

muchstuff said:


> And? Do you love it?


Loving it! I was in the fence because the first time I tried in store was a red one. And then after two months waiting the black arrived and when I saw it I didn’t even wanted to try because I was so sure about it!
My SA told me it they only got this one here in Brazil.


----------



## muchstuff

victoroliveira said:


> Loving it! I was in the fence because the first time I tried in store was a red one. And then after two months waiting the black arrived and when I saw it I didn’t even wanted to try because I was so sure about it!
> My SA told me it they only got this one here in Brazil.


Congrats, I do think it's one of the better "new BV" styles!


----------



## ksuromax

victoroliveira said:


> First time wearing my cassette bag.


it looks good on you  
congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Joule

victoroliveira said:


> First time wearing my cassette bag.


I am so tempted by this bag.


----------



## grietje

Regent veneta hobo


----------



## Nibb

victoroliveira said:


> First time wearing my cassette bag.


It looks like it was custom made for you. Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

still ziparound cervo hobo


----------



## sngsk

Copper specchio belly 76 for a casual day out today. Hope everyone's having a good week!


----------



## RT1

Another beautiful bag and photo!


----------



## sngsk

Thank you!


----------



## Miss World

victoroliveira said:


> First time wearing my cassette bag.


You always have fantastic taste, this looks perfect on you!


----------



## victoroliveira

Miss World said:


> You always have fantastic taste, this looks perfect on you!


Thank you so much! I'm a little obsessed with this bag.


----------



## muggles

Thank you to muchstuff! Got my first, I plan on more! Bottega Campana! I love it! It came from the realreal with the mirror, tags and a giant dustbag! To me it is beyond gorgeous! Now I know why 30plus years ago I used to visit their store on Worth Ave, I was in love with the bags! But, I passed them by for Chloe and Balenciaga, I’m afraid this bag surpasses them in my eyes!


----------



## IntheOcean

sngsk said:


> Copper specchio belly 76 for a casual day out today. Hope everyone's having a good week!


Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thank you to muchstuff! Got my first, I plan on more! Bottega Campana! I love it! It came from the realreal with the mirror, tags and a giant dustbag! To me it is beyond gorgeous! Now I know why 30plus years ago I used to visit their store on Worth Ave, I was in love with the bags! But, I passed them by for Chloe and Balenciaga, I’m afraid this bag surpasses them in my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676524


Gorgeous colour, so glad you love her!


----------



## sngsk

muggles said:


> Thank you to muchstuff! Got my first, I plan on more! Bottega Campana!


Beautiful colour! The campana is one of my favourite styles. Congrats on your first and here's to many more! 



IntheOcean said:


> Looks great with your outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Copper specchio belly 76 for a casual day out today. Hope everyone's having a good week!


I love that bag! Great outfit.


----------



## Nibb

Still carrying Nero Cervo, at the Cantina, love this bag so much.


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Looks great with your outfit!



I don't think we've ever seen @sngsk with a less than great outfit/purse combination...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Cooper ostrich cocker


----------



## JenJBS

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Cooper ostrich cocker
> View attachment 4676808



Stunning!


----------



## tenKrat

Metallic silver Nodini


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> I love that bag! Great outfit.





JenJBS said:


> I don't think we've ever seen @sngsk with a less than great outfit/purse combination...


 You are all the sweetest 



Nibb said:


> Still carrying Nero Cervo, at the Cantina, love this bag so much.


Am loving the scarf too!



JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


+1


----------



## IntheOcean

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Cooper ostrich cocker
> View attachment 4676808





tenKrat said:


> Metallic silver Nodini
> View attachment 4676836


Such beautiful, rich colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Still carrying Nero Cervo, at the Cantina, love this bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676664


Gorgeous Belle du Mexique!  
lovely bag, Twinnie!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Metallic silver Nodini
> View attachment 4676836


awesome look, Twinnie!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> I don't think we've ever seen @sngsk with a less than great outfit/purse combination...


Never, ever.  She is disgusting. No one has the right to look like that EVERY SINGLE DAY.  
For heavens sake, Sngsk, at least post one photo of yourself with a bad hair day or something so the rest of us can have some small self satisfaction!


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Still carrying Nero Cervo, at the Cantina, love this bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676664



you have one of my favorite Hermès scarf designs ever!


----------



## Joule

Light day today. Maybe even light-lite.


----------



## sngsk

southernbelle43 said:


> For heavens sake, Sngsk, at least post one photo of yourself with a bad hair day or something so the rest of us can have some small self satisfaction!


How's this? Didn't have time to even dry my hair that day


----------



## sngsk

Joule said:


> Light day today. Maybe even light-lite.


Hello twin!!!


----------



## whateve

sngsk said:


> How's this? Didn't have time to even dry my hair that day


Still a failure, you still look perfect!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Still a failure, you still look perfect!



Agreed!


----------



## RT1

sngsk said:


> How's this? Didn't have time to even dry my hair that day



I’ve come to the conclusion that you are incapable of taking a bad picture of yourself...LOL!
You’re always perfect in dress, hair, and purse!


----------



## RT1

Double post...sorry!


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> How's this? Didn't have time to even dry my hair that day


Thank you dear. You have made my day.   You can now go back to posting your ridiculously beautiful posts!!


----------



## Joule

sngsk said:


> Hello twin!!!


Outstanding.


----------



## JenJBS

My new little cutie!


----------



## RT1

I want one!!!


----------



## pinksky777

At the four seasons for lunch with the perfect everyday essentials bag.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My new little cutie!





pinksky777 said:


> At the four seasons for lunch with the perfect everyday essentials bag.



Great colors!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous Belle du Mexique!
> lovely bag, Twinnie!


Thank you, two of my favorites


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> you have one of my favorite Hermès scarf designs ever!


Thank you, one of my favorites too.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Great colors!



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

Added some spice to the chowder.


----------



## RT1

Your killing me with your pictures of your gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Nibb said:


> Great colors!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Added some spice to the chowder.
> View attachment 4678958


Bag twins!


----------



## Fashion412

Obsessed.


----------



## RT1

Fashion412 said:


> Obsessed.



Gorgeous is not a good enough word for this beauty!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quetsche Garda


----------



## Nibb

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 4680023
> 
> 
> Quetsche Garda


Omg!


----------



## grietje

Still the Regent hobo.  I switch to Oxblood Nodini as I'm traveling tomorrow.


----------



## grietje

Platinum hobo joining the Oxblood Nodini and me as my carry on.  This hobo is huge and I love how it zips shut.


----------



## Rashmi

Fashion412 said:


> Obsessed.


What color is this?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> View attachment 4681604
> 
> Platinum hobo joining the Oxblood Nodini and me as my carry on.  This hobo is huge and I love how it zips shut.


I love this hobo. Was so tempted when it was in the boutique.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Dark Navy Krim goatskin Garda


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 4681604
> 
> Platinum hobo joining the Oxblood Nodini and me as my carry on.  This hobo is huge and I love how it zips shut.


the hobo is beyond words beautiful! the colour and finish, the gentle intrecciato details, love all about it!  
Safe travels!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> View attachment 4681604
> 
> Platinum hobo joining the Oxblood Nodini and me as my carry on.  This hobo is huge and I love how it zips shut.


Why did I not know this style existed? Beautiful!


----------



## Fashion412

Rashmi said:


> What color is this?


Camel! It's on the BV website. It's more tan than the cipria - which is more of a blush nude.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Barolo Cervo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

A Barolo kind of day!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> A Barolo kind of day!



Barolo high five [emoji1373]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Peltro mini cabat


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 4683975
> 
> 
> Peltro mini cabat


Beau!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 4683975
> 
> 
> Peltro mini cabat


Oh my. This would make a great companion to the Moon. Just beautiful. . Especially love the contrasting handles.


----------



## diane278

Nero mini cabat. It’s gray and cold out.  I’m not motivated to get out of my sweats.....or wash my ponytailed hair.  Off to look for an area rug.


----------



## Nibb

Orange hobo, yearning for sunny days.


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Nero mini cabat. It’s gray and cold out.  I’m not motivated to get out of my sweats.....or wash my ponytailed hair.  Off to look for an area rug.
> View attachment 4684381


You look very elegant in your sweats with your cabat.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Orange hobo, yearning for sunny days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684790


That hobo is gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> That hobo is gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Pouch for church.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Orange hobo, yearning for sunny days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684790


Colour is TDF!


----------



## serenityneow

Little pop of amaranto, a bit of a chameleon.  I’m not normally a pink person, but this color is beautiful, feminine, and strong. Happy International Women’s Day, ladies!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Starting the week with a cuppa and large Veneta in Atlantic- one of my all-time favourite colors from BV.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagcoolie said:


> Starting the week with a cuppa and large Veneta in Atlantic- one of my all-time favourite colors from BV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685752


I think I'll pull out my tourmaline for tomorrow!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I think I'll pull out my tourmaline for tomorrow!


This I simply have to see!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> This I simply have to see!!!


I'll post I promise!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Colour is TDF!


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

serenityneow said:


> Little pop of amaranto, a bit of a chameleon.  I’m not normally a pink person, but this color is beautiful, feminine, and strong. Happy International Women’s Day, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685686
> View attachment 4685688


I am not a pink person either, but that is really lovely.


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m a day late, but yesterday I carried my Fall 2017 Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m a day late, but yesterday I carried my Fall 2017 Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag.
> View attachment 4686409


Say that three times fast . Great bag and killer boots.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m a day late, but yesterday I carried my Fall 2017 Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag.
> View attachment 4686409


Those shoes are killer!!


----------



## sngsk

Been working from home the past week or so. Heading back into the office with my PO cabat. 

Hope everyone's been well!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## RT1

sngsk said:


> Been working from home the past week or so. Heading back into the office with my PO cabat.
> 
> Hope everyone's been well!



Another “Glamorous  Shot!”    
Always perfection!


----------



## RT1

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 4686659



Paging JenJBS....here is your favorite color!
Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Paging JenJBS....here is your favorite color!
> Beautiful bag!!!



Thanks for the tag, dear friend!  It is a gorgeous bag, and color!  I think I need to go stare at my purple Pouch for a few minutes...  And my purple Nodini…


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> This I simply have to see!!!



@RTone here you go, my tourmaline large Veneta...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> @RTone here you go, my tourmaline large Veneta...
> View attachment 4686675



I figured you would pull out a gorgeous one just to make me drool, and you successfully accomplished what you set out to do!   
Like I’ve said before, you’re like a purse magnet for beautiful bags.   
One day, I’ll figure out your secret!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I figured you would pull out a gorgeous one just to make me drool, and you successfully accomplished what you set out to do!
> Like I’ve said before, you’re like a purse magnet for beautiful bags.
> One day, I’ll figure out your secret!!!


Thanks my friend, many hours online is all! ETA This bag was from a lovely TPFer .


----------



## Jcherishz

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 4686659



Lovely. I've been eyeing this bag on resale sites but I haven't seen any mod shots and it looks more like a travel bag to me than something I would wear often. What do you use it for? Do you find the purple difficult to match with your outfits?


----------



## diane278

Traveling BV Lite today....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Traveling BV Lite today....
> View attachment 4687120


Yes you are. Do you not take your phone with you when you go out?  I can take only three things but I do need my phone.... I feel lost without it, lol.


----------



## indiaink

Two bags in one...


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes you are. Do you not take your phone with you when you go out?  I can take only three things but I do need my phone.... I feel lost without it, lol.


Yes, I take it always..... but I was using my phone to take the photo!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Yes, I take it always..... but I was using my phone to take the photo!


Well duh. I am clearly not functioning on all cylinders today! Of course you were.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Well duh. I am clearly not functioning on all cylinders today! Of course you were.


Obviously you've been looking at the bag porn in this thread for wayyyyy too long!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Obviously you've been looking at the bag porn in this thread for wayyyyy too long!


Speaking of porn, when I opened up my text messages this morning there was the most crude porn message on my phone.  Now I have read some books that were racy, but I have never called one of those porn lines.  How did they get my phone number???


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Speaking of porn, when I opened up my text messages this morning there was the most crude porn message on my phone.  Now I have read some books that were racy, but I have never called one of those porn lines.  How did they get my phone number???


They didn't have 'your' phone number. They had a _number, _which happened to be _your_ number, and the next number in line got that same message.  Robo-texting, at your service.

Which reminds me:  I received an email not long ago telling me that my affair was being investigated and that my wife was going to find out if I didn't pay these people money. After  and  and  I deleted it and told my husband to watch it, they were on to him 

Back to topic: Wowza, all these gorgeous bags! It's like a shopping list for the finest therapy in the world!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Speaking of porn, when I opened up my text messages this morning there was the most crude porn message on my phone.  Now I have read some books that were racy, but I have never called one of those porn lines.  How did they get my phone number???


Random ( and annoying) chance I'd say. I picked up a phone call last week of a woman sobbing and in distress but as I listened I realized it was playing on a continuous loop. Then they hung up. Weird.


----------



## diane278

Going BV Lite again today.  Departure photo taken with my iPad so I could include my phone. 
I’m dedicating this post to you, @southernbelle43. I thought only I would make a mistake like that. It so nice to know I’m not alone.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Going BV Lite again today.  Departure photo taken with my iPad so I could include my phone.
> I’m dedicating this post to you, @southernbelle43. I thought only I would make a mistake like that. It so nice to know I’m not alone.
> 
> View attachment 4687965


I truly appreciate this Diane.  Here I am in Arkansas knowing that you live in the devil state of California where we all know crime runs rampant and you are out there with no phone to call for help.

Maybe we should have a contest to see who can leave the house carryng the lease amount of stuff!


----------



## indiaink

@jburgh is gonna come yell at us if we keep chatting... but I want to say we'd need to break it down by retired/not retired as to who leaves the house with least amount of stuff.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I truly appreciate this Diane.  Here I am in Arkansas knowing that you live in the devil state of California where we all know crime runs rampant and you are out there with no phone to call for help.
> .
> Maybe we should have a contest to see who can leave the house carryng the lease amount of stuff!


Assuming you’re right, I can leave the house with multiple items and return home empty handed.
Can’t chat now....gotta go out and get mugged!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Assuming you’re right, I can leave the house with multiple items and return home empty handed.
> Can’t chat now....gotta go out and get mugged!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Jcherishz said:


> Lovely. I've been eyeing this bag on resale sites but I haven't seen any mod shots and it looks more like a travel bag to me than something I would wear often. What do you use it for? Do you find the purple difficult to match with your outfits?



I use it as a purse; it’s also a good travel bag. I like to use it on a warm day so that I can stuff my jacket in and it doesn’t look bulky. 

I wear mostly black and grey and dark green so the purple is pretty easy to match.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I use it as a purse; it’s also a good travel bag. I like to use it on a warm day so that I can stuff my jacket in and it doesn’t look bulky.
> 
> I wear mostly black and grey and dark green so the purple is pretty easy to match.


My group of colours too. Do you have a mod shot by any chance?


----------



## diane278

Quick trip to WFM.....


.....because I love yogurt over frozen blueberries, especially when it’s carried in a BV.....


----------



## IntheOcean

diane278 said:


> Quick trip to WFM.....
> View attachment 4689001
> 
> .....because I love yogurt over frozen blueberries, especially when it’s carried in a BV.....
> View attachment 4689002


Haha  Gorgeous BV! 

My favorite way to eat yogurt is with a banana, strawberries, and blueberries. Sooo yummy!


----------



## southernbelle43

IntheOcean said:


> Haha  Gorgeous BV!
> 
> My favorite way to eat yogurt is with a banana, strawberries, and blueberries. Sooo yummy!


Mine too.


----------



## whateve

I can't stand yogurt. I like cream with berries.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I truly appreciate this Diane.  Here I am in Arkansas knowing that you live in the devil state of California where we all know crime runs rampant and you are out there with no phone to call for help.
> 
> Maybe we should have a contest to see who can leave the house carryng the lease amount of stuff!



Carried my Ebano Cervo messenger to the lawless rowdy city of Laguna Beach CA yesterday for tacos, needed a big bag, had to have room for the brass knuckles and pepper spray.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Carried my Ebano Cervo messenger to the lawless rowdy city of Laguna Beach CA yesterday for tacos, needed a big bag, had to have room for the brass knuckles and pepper spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689548


Such a lovely color!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Carried my Ebano Cervo messenger to the lawless rowdy city of Laguna Beach CA yesterday for tacos, needed a big bag, had to have room for the brass knuckles and pepper spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689548



What...no taser or stun device?  
I can understand the knucks and pepper spray, just thought you’d also add some electronic protection, as well!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> What...no taser or stun device?
> I can understand the knucks and pepper spray, just thought you’d also add some electronic protection, as well!


Here we  we go a little better “armed” than that, lol.


----------



## RT1

I think we are coming to a point in time that everyone will need some form of “protection.”
People are beginning to enter “panic” mode because of this virus and the accompanying shortages of items needed to maintain a healthy lifestyle...toilet paper, face masks, hand sanitizer, etc!   Just MHO!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Carried my Ebano Cervo messenger to the lawless rowdy city of Laguna Beach CA yesterday for tacos, needed a big bag, had to have room for the brass knuckles and pepper spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689548


I need to have a serious look at this style...


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> What...no taser or stun device?
> I can understand the knucks and pepper spray, just thought you’d also add some electronic protection, as well!


It was raining, with the full moon and the pandemic didn’t want to temp fate with electricity and water.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I think we are coming to a point in time that everyone will need some form of “protection.”
> People are beginning to enter “panic” mode because of this virus and the accompanying shortages of items needed to maintain a healthy lifestyle...toilet paper, face masks, hand sanitizer, etc!   Just MHO!


I really hope nothing more harsh than a toilet paper shortage happens.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I need to have a serious look at this style...


It’s a fun bag, someone on the forum has a green one with the purple suede lining. She has much better mod shots than I.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> It’s a fun bag, someone on the forum has a green one with the purple suede lining. She has much better mod shots than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689706


I'm sure I just saw one online the other day...no more bags for me though, until at least a couple of mine sell!


----------



## loves

Tote in Cipria
So light it is a delight to use. Still want a Cabat but for now this will do.


----------



## JenJBS

My new-to-me Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


What a great colour!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> What a great colour!



Thank you!  Overcast, gray sky so she's showing off her cool undertone.


----------



## RT1

Bet I know something that you’re carrying inside that beautiful bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Bet I know something that you’re carrying inside that beautiful bag!!!



Yep. You do. My beautiful new purple Hermes Carmen tassel keychain.


----------



## V0N1B2

Montebello Clutch out for a friend’s birthday celebration tonight.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Montebello Clutch out for a friend’s birthday celebration tonight.
> View attachment 4690668


Having seen you dressed up in Vegas at the meetup awhile back, I can totally see you rocking this bag....


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> Montebello Clutch out for a friend’s birthday celebration tonight.
> View attachment 4690668


Wow! Love this clutch


----------



## sngsk

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Nodini to run a few errands.


Love the colour! 



V0N1B2 said:


> Montebello Clutch out for a friend’s birthday celebration tonight.


Hello twin!


----------



## sngsk

Small loop bag in oro scuro (i think).


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> Love the colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Snapped this while on a bus to office. Seasonal rendition in cervo of the large Veneta. I miss Tomas Maier’s creations!


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagcoolie said:


> Snapped this while on a bus to office. Seasonal rendition in cervo of the large Veneta. I miss Tomas Maier’s creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693158


I did not know the handles had anything in them to snap. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Bagcoolie

southernbelle43 said:


> I did not know the handles had anything in them to snap. Sorry that happened to you.


Apologies, I should have been more specific. I meant I snapped a photo of this cervo Veneta while I was on the bus.


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagcoolie said:


> Apologies, I should have been more specific. I meant I snapped a photo of this cervo Veneta while I was on the bus.


That is hilarious!   Saw that bend in the handle. And especially since you said you missed TM.  Laughing so hard!


----------



## BBBagHag

Bagcoolie said:


> Snapped this while on a bus to office. Seasonal rendition in cervo of the large Veneta. I miss Tomas Maier’s creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693158



I hate to use the cliche term “stunning” but this bag is shockingly beautiful. What season is this one from?


----------



## Bagcoolie

BBBagHag said:


> I hate to use the cliche term “stunning” but this bag is shockingly beautiful. What season is this one from?


Hi - I got this brand new from the resale market about two years ago but really have no idea which season.


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi - I got this brand new from the resale market about two years ago but really have no idea which season.


This was the shadow-embroidered snakeskin edition that was done for Neiman Marcus ... possibly F/W 2018? Our walking encyclopedia @V0N1B2 may have more specifics.


----------



## sngsk

Bagcoolie said:


> Snapped this while on a bus to office. Seasonal rendition in cervo of the large Veneta. I miss Tomas Maier’s creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693158



 That is simply a work of art! You need to bring this to our next meetup (once this horrid covid situation is over).


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in China red is keeping me company today


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in China red is keeping me company today


I adore this bag so much!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in China red is keeping me company today



That color!   And the adorable little matching puppy!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> I adore this bag so much!!!





JenJBS said:


> That color!   And the adorable little matching puppy!


thank you, Ladies!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini again.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini again.


Beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Out with my first BV: a Byzantine Nodini!


----------



## LLANeedle

I chuckle when I see this thread........who’s carrying anything during this lockdown?  No wait.......I carried my Nero loop from the kitchen to the chair in the hallway.


----------



## Nibb

LLANeedle said:


> I chuckle when I see this thread........who’s carrying anything during this lockdown?  No wait.......I carried my Nero loop from the kitchen to the chair in the hallway.


----------



## ksuromax

Brighton clutch + charm, Denim espadrilles to the office today


----------



## grietje

I carry my Brighton Loop only to the grocery store.


----------



## Kimbashop

LLANeedle said:


> I chuckle when I see this thread........who’s carrying anything during this lockdown?  No wait.......I carried my Nero loop from the kitchen to the chair in the hallway.


LOL
Carrying my bags around in the house too. Every now and then, I stop in front of a mirror just to admire the bag.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Brighton clutch + charm, Denim espadrilles to the office today


You always dress so beautifully!  
I also LOVE all your bracelets stacked together!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You always dress so beautifully!
> I also LOVE all your bracelets stacked together!!!


Thank you kindly


----------



## couturequeen

Last time taking BV out to breakfast


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in China red is keeping me company today


Never get tired of seeing this beauty. ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

LLANeedle said:


> I chuckle when I see this thread........who’s carrying anything during this lockdown?  No wait.......I carried my Nero loop from the kitchen to the chair in the hallway.



I am still working every day, and know others who are as well. In the places deemed 'essential'. For me a financial institution. Had to take vacation days today and tomorrow to have time off to help my mom with a project. Please don't judge and assume no one is working.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> I am still working every day, and know others who are as well. In the places deemed 'essential'. For me a financial institution. Had to take vacation days today and tomorrow to have time off to help my mom with a project. Please don't judge and assume no one is working.


Oil and Gas sector is working here, too, with as many staff people to work in shifts, or from home as possible, but still, i was in the office full day yesterday. Work from home today


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Never get tired of seeing this beauty. ❤️


thank you!


----------



## LLANeedle

JenJBS said:


> I am still working every day, and know others who are as well. In the places deemed 'essential'. For me a financial institution. Had to take vacation days today and tomorrow to have time off to help my mom with a project. Please don't judge and assume no one is working.



My hubby is still seeing patients in the office and my DS daughter works in a grocery store.   Her home went on lockdown and even though she went back and forth to work she was no longer able to see us and return to her home, so I brought her here.  Yes, a lot of people are still working.


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> I am still working every day, and know others who are as well. In the places deemed 'essential'. For me a financial institution. Had to take vacation days today and tomorrow to have time off to help my mom with a project. Please don't judge and assume no one is working.



Exactly correct!   Businesses that are considered “essential” remain open and while some people are being allowed to work from home, the majority of them still have to travel and interact with their co-workers.  
My thoughts and prayers go out to these people who have to go to work and face the possibility of being near someone that has been infected, but shows no symptoms.   

Please everyone stay safe and practice good hygiene.


----------



## JenJBS

LLANeedle said:


> My hubby is still seeing patients in the office and my DS daughter works in a grocery store.   Her home went on lockdown and even though she went back and forth to work she was no longer able to see us and return to her home, so I brought her here.  Yes, a lot of people are still working.



So there you have the answer to your question of 'who's carrying anything during this lockdown?'...


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> I am still working every day, and know others who are as well. In the places deemed 'essential'. For me a financial institution. Had to take vacation days today and tomorrow to have time off to help my mom with a project. Please don't judge and assume no one is working.


Thank you for working, many people have needed the financial institutions with the economy in total disarray. I’m sorry you have to use your vaca days to help your mom, I would have hoped they would be comped. 



ksuromax said:


> Oil and Gas sector is working here, too, with as many staff people to work in shifts, or from home as possible, but still, i was in the office full day yesterday. Work from home today


Thank you for working too, the planet is a giant engine that takes much fuel to keep it going. 

My DH is working too, finishing up construction on medical offices, my niece works at a Trader Joe’s, my cousin is an attorney, my BFF is an LAPD officer. We all know who’s keeping the wheels on the bus right now. Stay safe


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Thank you for working, many people have needed the financial institutions with the economy in total disarray. I’m sorry you have to use your vaca days to help your mom, I would have hoped they would be comped.
> 
> 
> Thank you for working too, the planet is a giant engine that takes much fuel to keep it going.
> 
> My DH is working too, finishing up construction on medical offices, my niece works at a Trader Joe’s, my cousin is an attorney, my BFF is an LAPD officer. We all know who’s keeping the wheels on the bus right now. Stay safe


 to all those who work despite all the risks, and even more to those who stay home!


----------



## loves

Needed to visit Dentist, couldn’t postpone it any longer in case community spread of the virus gets worse; I might not even be able to get an appointment a month from now. I am happy there is no one here but me and the staff.


----------



## pinksky777

Not exactly out and about but... went on vacay to the living room


----------



## ksuromax

pinksky777 said:


> Not exactly out and about but... went on vacay to the living room


very nice shot! gorgeous blue!


----------



## pinksky777

ksuromax said:


> very nice shot! gorgeous blue!


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

That blue is so gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> That blue is so gorgeous!


+1.....this has to be one of the most beautiful blues I’ve seen yet.....


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> +1.....this has to be one of the most beautiful blues I’ve seen yet.....


          It really is a very beautiful versatile blue, and this is coming from a girl who’s not rlly into blue bags period.


----------



## couturequeen

Nothing quite like a Maier metallic in natural light.


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Nothing quite like a Maier metallic in natural light.


This bag is breathtaking


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> This bag is breathtaking


Oh, I totally agree with this....superb and gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Nothing quite like a Maier metallic in natural light.


i'd add (if i may) Nothing quite like Maier's CERVO METALLIC...


----------



## muggles

If I was going out, it would be with my new baby


----------



## muggles

Uh oh! Forgot the pic!


----------



## Kimbashop

very pretty color. Is that Fever?


----------



## muggles

Kimbashop said:


> very pretty color. Is that Fever?


I think so!


----------



## muchstuff

Ink mini Cabat...


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Ink mini Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4708907


Oh my that cabat is so stinking gorgeous! Absolute bag porn!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Oh my that cabat is so stinking gorgeous! Absolute bag porn!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Ink mini Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4708907


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, I need to carry my Cabats more!


----------



## LLANeedle

My Nero mini has yet to make it outside!


----------



## muggles

None! Still in my pjs! So lazy!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> None! Still in my pjs! So lazy!


the worst part of going back to reality after all restrictions are lifted is to get back to wearing a bra for the whole day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the worst part of going back to reality after all restrictions are lifted is to get back to wearing a bra for the whole day


I live in sweat pants for the most part but make sure to wear jeans at least once a week to make sure they still fit. #tryonyourbuttonpants


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I live in sweat pants for the most part but make sure to wear jeans at least once a week to make sure they still fit. #tryonyourbuttonpants



i hope the facemask won't get too tight! 
i'll think about jeans later


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> the worst part of going back to reality after all restrictions are lifted is to get back to wearing a bra for the whole day


Exactly!


----------



## pinksky777

My diamond


----------



## indiaink

Couldn’t help it...


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Couldn’t help it...



Love it!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Couldn’t help it...


How big is this? I can't tell if it really small or if it is just the angle of the photo.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Gorgeous!


+1. Love that color!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Couldn’t help it...


Wow


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> How big is this? I can't tell if it really small or if it is just the angle of the photo.


It’s the Charm. About 4” tall. It has a key ring/leather strap to loop on my bags if I want. I just loved the pattern - checkered - matches my car. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> the worst part of going back to reality after all restrictions are lifted is to get back to wearing a bra for the whole day


What’s a bra? 



muchstuff said:


> I live in sweat pants for the most part but make sure to wear jeans at least once a week to make sure they still fit. #tryonyourbuttonpants


#elasticforever


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I just loved the pattern - checkered - matches my car. ROFLMAO.


are you driving a taxi??


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> It’s the Charm. About 4” tall. It has a key ring/leather strap to loop on my bags if I want. I just loved the pattern - checkered - matches my car. ROFLMAO.


That's what I thought! It's adorable!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> are you driving a taxi??


Oh you ...  ... no, the Mini with the checker design on my side mirrors and visor.  LOL.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> That's what I thought! It's adorable!


Thank you, m'lady!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh you ...  ... no, the Mini with the checker design on my side mirrors and visor.  LOL.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Oh you ...  ... no, the Mini with the checker design on my side mirrors and visor.  LOL.


So you have a mini purse to go with your mini car!


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> So you have a mini purse to go with your mini car!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> It’s the Charm. About 4” tall. It has a key ring/leather strap to loop on my bags if I want. I just loved the pattern - checkered - matches my car. ROFLMAO.


Its adorable!


----------



## anniebhu

An oldie but a goodie...one of my favourites


----------



## RT1

anniebhu said:


> An oldie but a goodie...one of my favourites



Beautiful bag and charm!!!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty is keeping me company at work...


----------



## couturequeen

Bottle Cabat today.


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Bottle Cabat today.


----------



## diane278

All TM.  Antique silver card case; Ayers lanyard & Argento pouch (it’s too hot for a jacket with pockets....)


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> All TM.  Antique silver card case; Ayers lanyard & Argento pouch (it’s too hot for a jacket with pockets....)
> View attachment 4715669


Sigh...


----------



## ksuromax

i'm stuck to my lil black xbody purse, very handy for a quick errand


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> This beauty is keeping me company at work...


This color....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


>


+1


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> An oldie but a goodie...one of my favourites


Gorgeous, and love the charm   Is this a medium or large Campagna? Looks like the large?


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This color....



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Sigh...


I was very close to taking my Antique Silver Lauren out but it just didn’t feel right....probably because I’m now used to just using pockets....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I was very close to taking my Antique Silver Lauren out but it just didn’t feel right....probably because I’m now used to just using pockets....


I’m going to start taking my bags onto the porch for the 7 pm frontline cheer!


----------



## BBBagHag

The bag is gorg and


couturequeen said:


> Bottle Cabat today.


your sweater is so cute. Love the shoes too. The whole outfit


----------



## couturequeen

Gainsboro day!

Since I don’t have tote around a laptop, I’m making a lot more use out of my BVs when I go outside.


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro day!
> 
> Since I don’t have tote around a laptop, I’m making a lot more use out of my BVs when I go outside.


Fab!!


----------



## diane278

I wish I was carrying this: 


But I’m playing it safe instead....and carrying this:


----------



## IntheOcean

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro day!
> 
> Since I don’t have tote around a laptop, I’m making a lot more use out of my BVs when I go outside.


Love the bag and the outfit!  Gray is such an underappreciated color.


----------



## H’sKisses

I haven’t been out of the house in weeks. The last time I left was for a grocery run maybe 3 or so weeks ago, and I wore my Nero Nodini. Went to CVS yesterday and a park today and I still had all of my things in it so it’s what I grabbed.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini.


Such a pretty shade, which purple is this?


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini.



Very, very pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Such a pretty shade, which purple is this?



Thank you!  MonaLisa



dolali said:


> Very, very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## muggles

We went for a ride on a rainy day! This is as we sit waiting for the dog groomer to finish with the girls!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini.


Gorgeous twinnie!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> We went for a ride on a rainy day! This is as we sit waiting for the dog groomer to finish with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734799


this is one outstanding bag! 
shame we live so far away, we could swap our Venetas and wear both, your blue and my China Red in turns!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> We went for a ride on a rainy day! This is as we sit waiting for the dog groomer to finish with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734799



Beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous twinnie!



Bag Twin!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> this is one outstanding bag!
> shame we live so far away, we could swap our Venetas and wear both, your blue and my China Red in turns!


Absolutely! It is a shame, what fun we could have!


----------



## pinksky777

add to cart


----------



## V0N1B2

Not carrying, but wearing, and it was actually yesterday... (it’s only 11°c today!)
Pre-Fall 2013 Nero Vernice Crisscross Sandals.


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> We went for a ride on a rainy day! This is as we sit waiting for the dog groomer to finish with the girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734799


Ooohhh what color blue is this gorgeous bag! What a find


----------



## JenJBS

My Pouch20 is coming along on the weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Pouch (went to the office when there's no staff in, had to take some docs)


----------



## ksuromax

quick errand in style


----------



## Nibb

Loaded and ready for a few errands.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4740381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded and ready for a few errands.


What a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4740381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded and ready for a few errands.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you.


----------



## BBBagHag

Gorgeous!! Is that ferro?




Nibb said:


> View attachment 4740381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded and ready for a few errands.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Gorgeous!! Is that ferro?


Thank you. Nero, A bit washed out in the sunlight.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Thank you. Nero, A bit washed out in the sunlight.


It's still a gorgeous bag....Love it!


----------



## BBBagHag

I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge 

Please help me welcome my two new babies: 
I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo. 


Also....my “one that got away” finally found its way back to me... I think...
Nero baseball hobo with lucido fettucce, again not sure of the year. Also, the fettucce doesn’t look as iridescent as I’ve seen in other pics, it looks more like just patent. Maybe I haven’t found the right lighting? Or is there a different version with just patent leather fettucce?


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge
> 
> Please help me welcome my two new babies:
> I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo.
> View attachment 4743151
> 
> Also....my “one that got away” finally found its way back to me... I think...
> Nero baseball hobo with lucido fettucce, again not sure of the year. Also, the fettucce doesn’t look as iridescent as I’ve seen in other pics, it looks more like just patent. Maybe I haven’t found the right lighting? Or is there a different version with just patent leather fettucce?
> View attachment 4743153
> View attachment 4743154
> View attachment 4743152


oh, a black hobo is a must-have icon!!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge
> 
> Please help me welcome my two new babies:
> I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo.
> View attachment 4743151
> 
> Also....my “one that got away” finally found its way back to me... I think...
> Nero baseball hobo with lucido fettucce, again not sure of the year. Also, the fettucce doesn’t look as iridescent as I’ve seen in other pics, it looks more like just patent. Maybe I haven’t found the right lighting? Or is there a different version with just patent leather fettucce?
> View attachment 4743153
> View attachment 4743154
> View attachment 4743152



Gorgeous bags!   Congratulations


----------



## ksuromax

the Pouch and my new (+old) necklace


----------



## diane278

My nodini waiting for my car to get serviced.  Of course, that includes a stop in the ladies room after drinking too much coffee....


----------



## jbags07

Took my medium Nero for some Southern BBQ today...DH assisted with the photo op   .......love that when i can wear lighter clothing/no bulky jackets, the medium is so easy to wear on the shoulder....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Took my medium Nero for some Southern BBQ today...DH assisted with the photo op   .......love that when i can wear lighter clothing/no bulky jackets, the medium is so easy to wear on the shoulder....
> 
> View attachment 4748974


Nice slouch!


----------



## piperdog

BBBagHag said:


> I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge
> 
> Please help me welcome my two new babies:
> I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo.
> View attachment 4743151
> 
> Also....my “one that got away” finally found its way back to me... I think...
> Nero baseball hobo with lucido fettucce, again not sure of the year. Also, the fettucce doesn’t look as iridescent as I’ve seen in other pics, it looks more like just patent. Maybe I haven’t found the right lighting? Or is there a different version with just patent leather fettucce?
> View attachment 4743153
> View attachment 4743154
> View attachment 4743152


My jaw literally dropped at that beautiful green bag.


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge
> 
> Please help me welcome my two new babies:
> I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo.
> View attachment 4743151
> 
> Also....my “one that got away” finally found its way back to me... I think...
> Nero baseball hobo with lucido fettucce, again not sure of the year. Also, the fettucce doesn’t look as iridescent as I’ve seen in other pics, it looks more like just patent. Maybe I haven’t found the right lighting? Or is there a different version with just patent leather fettucce?
> View attachment 4743153
> View attachment 4743154
> View attachment 4743152


Gorgeous bags, both of them!  And quarantine binging is real...especially when bags are our happy place....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Took my medium Nero for some Southern BBQ today...DH assisted with the photo op   .......love that when i can wear lighter clothing/no bulky jackets, the medium is so easy to wear on the shoulder....
> 
> View attachment 4748974


nice shot!  
i also always mention when my DH is involved in the shooting, just in case, to make sure no one thinks it's MY hairy hand...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> nice shot!
> i also always mention when my DH is involved in the shooting, just in case, to make sure no one thinks it's MY hairy hand...


Yes!!!    I was afraid of that   Lol, you made me lol with your comment


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> I don’t know if it’s quarantine boredom or the fact that there are just too many temptations popping up on the market, but I’ve gone on another binge
> 
> Please help me welcome my two new babies:
> I love this bag!! The leather is so silky soft And the color is gorgeous. I don’t know the year or the name of this particular model but I believe the color is called Scarabeo.
> View attachment 4743151


I don't know if it had a proper name other than (multi) pocket tote, but yes, it's Scarabeo from Fall 2010.  Here is a pic of it from the runway


----------



## Nibb

Getting ready for a trip to the post office and a Sushi happy hour! Our first restaurant trip in 13 weeks, hopefully I won’t freak out and run for the door. The dog thinks there is room for him in the Cabat.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Getting ready for a trip to the post office and a Sushi happy hour! Our first restaurant trip in 13 weeks, hopefully I won’t freak out and run for the door. The dog thinks there is room for him in the Cabat.


Enjoy, we haven't ventured out to a restaurant yet! Part of the reason is because I have lung related issues and I cough a lot so I don't want to freak out an entire restaurant full of people .


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you! I should have figured the year out as I have the matching beetle clutch. Brain fart! Until I can wear it out I may just use it as a snuggle pillow. 



V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know if it had a proper name other than (multi) pocket tote, but yes, it's Scarabeo from Fall 2010.  Here is a pic of it from the runway
> View attachment 4749054
> View attachment 4749056


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy, we haven't ventured out to a restaurant yet! Part of the reason is because I have lung related issues and I cough a lot so I don't want to freak out an entire restaurant full of people .


Me too! I'm always afraid that people are going to think I'm contagious. Before covid, I used to quickly tell people it was asthma, but I don't know if they believed me. The worst is when I can't stop coughing in a movie.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Me too! I'm always afraid that people are going to think I'm contagious. Before covid, I used to quickly tell people it was asthma, but I don't know if they believed me. The worst is when I can't stop coughing in a movie.


I hold my inhaler in my hand quite often if I’m coughing a lot in public. I’ve been getting some pretty sketchy looks since covid!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I hold my inhaler in my hand quite often if I’m coughing a lot in public. I’ve been getting some pretty sketchy looks since covid!



With asthma, you do what you gotta do!
You have to be able to breathe.  
I wouldn’t worry about their sketchy looks, it’s your health you need to worry about.

You really need to take care wherever you go, you sure don’t want to catch this crap!

Dallas had another record COVID case day today!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> With asthma, you do what you gotta do!
> You have to be able to breathe.
> I wouldn’t worry about their sketchy looks, it’s your health you need to worry about.
> 
> You really need to take care wherever you go, you sure don’t want to catch this crap!
> 
> Dallas had another record COVID case day today!


Man I’m sorry to hear that.  Proud of the protestors out there but also very worried for your numbers.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you! I should have figured the year out as I have the matching beetle clutch. Brain fart! Until I can wear it out I may just use it as a snuggle pillow.


That bag is really beautiful, how fun that you have a matching clutch, please post a family shot, would love to see them together.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy, we haven't ventured out to a restaurant yet! Part of the reason is because I have lung related issues and I cough a lot so I don't want to freak out an entire restaurant full of people .





whateve said:


> Me too! I'm always afraid that people are going to think I'm contagious. Before covid, I used to quickly tell people it was asthma, but I don't know if they believed me. The worst is when I can't stop coughing in a movie.





RTone said:


> With asthma, you do what you gotta do!
> You have to be able to breathe.
> I wouldn’t worry about their sketchy looks, it’s your health you need to worry about.
> 
> You really need to take care wherever you go, you sure don’t want to catch this crap!
> 
> Dallas had another record COVID case day today!



We had sushi and ramen, very delicious and it was so nice to be served and not have to deal with cleanup! I ended up leaving Lauren at home, I had to bring stuff for my DH, the Cabat is very handy when the two of us are out. 
I did bit panicky when the restaurant started filling up, I have allergy asthma that gets triggered, I know your cough and I know those looks you get! I’ve gone running out of many places hacking uncontrollably, Airplanes are the worst. Hopefully this mess that we are all in will force the improvement of indoor air quality. They are protesting in my town today, I wish them well from a distance.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> We had sushi and ramen, very delicious and it was so nice to be served and not have to deal with cleanup! I ended up leaving Lauren at home, I had to bring stuff for my DH, the Cabat is very handy when the two of us are out.
> I did bit panicky when the restaurant started filling up, I have allergy asthma that gets triggered, I know your cough and I know those looks you get! I’ve gone running out of many places hacking uncontrollably, Airplanes are the worst. Hopefully this mess that we are all in will force the improvement of indoor air quality. They are protesting in my town today, I wish them well from a distance.


I hate having full on asthma attacks in public, I sound like I'm gonna die. I was also diagnosed with CF (surprise, obviously I've had some variant for years as you don't develop CF at my age) just as this whole covid mess started so it's kind of a double whammy.
The Cabat is one of the handiest bags out there IMO, I love carrying mine!


----------



## RT1

Asthma Sucks!   
I have not had a full blown attack in over 20 years (knock on wood) and if I use my inhaler prior to exercise, I have no problems at all.

I wish more places would do a better job with their air quality....
Airplanes are The Worst!


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch and The Necklace


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> The Pouch and The Necklace


Very classy look!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very classy look!


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Like I said....you always take great pictures of yourself!   
I agree:  Classy look!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Like I said....you always take great pictures of yourself!
> I agree:  Classy look!


thank you!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Like I said....you always take great pictures of yourself!
> I agree:  Classy look!


+1


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I hate having full on asthma attacks in public, I sound like I'm gonna die. I was also diagnosed with CF (surprise, obviously I've had some variant for years as you don't develop CF at my age) just as this whole covid mess started so it's kind of a double whammy.
> The Cabat is one of the handiest bags out there IMO, I love carrying mine!


I’m sorry you got such a harsh diagnosis to at the beginning of a pandemic, you are doing a great job of protecting yourself.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m sorry you got such a harsh diagnosis to at the beginning of a pandemic, you are doing a great job of protecting yourself.


Thanks, getting a little braver as the restrictions are being lifted. BC is doing really well.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, getting a little braver as the restrictions are being lifted. BC is doing really well.



Im so glad to hear that.  
Arlington and Fort Worth set new case records today.  
Why can’t people just stay home?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Im so glad to hear that.
> Arlington and Fort Worth set new case records today.
> Why can’t people just stay home?   [
> 
> Lack of common sense in some cases.


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini Sunshine


----------



## Kimbashop

BV Nodini in Byzantine accompanied by Massacessi Modena.


----------



## grietje

I’ve been carrying the Nodini too.


----------



## ksuromax

And me! 
my 3-blue Sunshine Nodini today


----------



## grietje

a BV pile


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> a BV pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758170
> View attachment 4758170



 Two stunning bags! Serious eye candy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> a BV pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758170
> View attachment 4758170


Fabulousity!


----------



## RT1

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## diane278

We only did a few errands but still, I don’t remember the last time I took her out.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> We only did a few errands but still, I don’t remember the last time I took her out.....
> View attachment 4758941


a forever bag!


----------



## JenJBS

diane278 said:


> We only did a few errands but still, I don’t remember the last time I took her out.....
> View attachment 4758941



The bag is lovely. That purple blanket...


----------



## lbbolton

*Not carrying a BV bag today, but I’m carrying BV accessories.  
Purple key pouch and pig charm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> The bag is lovely. That purple blanket...


Oh, do you like purple? I didn't know. lol!


----------



## whateve

lbbolton said:


> *Not carrying a BV bag today, but I’m carrying BV accessories.
> Purple key pouch and pig charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759206
> *


That pig is too cute for words!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Oh, do you like purple? I didn't know. lol!



Just a little...     LOL!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

grietje said:


> a BV pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758170
> View attachment 4758170


The Cabat is stunning. What leather/finish is this?


----------



## grietje

Zebra_Bv said:


> The Cabat is stunning. What leather/finish is this?


Thank you.  It’s Karung, a water snake.


----------



## tenKrat

Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta
> View attachment 4760458


I’ve always admired this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta
> View attachment 4760458





muchstuff said:


> I’ve always admired this bag!


i was just going to write how i LOVE this bag!!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> i was just going to write how i LOVE this bag!!



I completely agree....This is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

My old tangerine baseball was a mess and the old ebano messenger had seen one too many rainstorms. Making her maiden voyage today my tangerine messenger.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4761578
> View attachment 4761579
> 
> My old tangerine baseball was a mess and the old ebano messenger had seen one too many rainstorms. Making her maiden voyage today my tangerine messenger.


I keep looking at this style...great colour!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I keep looking at this style...great colour!


Thank you! You may like it, it’s soft and slouchy, easy to access. I prefer it to the baseball bag, it’s not a bottomless pit, but the strap is too short to wear crossbody.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thank you! You may like it, it’s soft and slouchy, easy to access. I prefer it to the baseball bag, it’s not a bottomless pit, but the strap is too short to wear crossbody.


I love the baseball hobos but I do find the strap portion to look a little wide on my body, I may have to hunt one of these down!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you! You may like it, it’s soft and slouchy, easy to access. I prefer it to the baseball bag, it’s not a bottomless pit, but the strap is too short to wear crossbody.


Can you make more holes in the strap?

I just bought a Fire Opal Cervo Hobo that could be described ‘as a mess’ - I’m looking forward to saving its life. Fire Opal = Orange, like “Hermes” orange. I can’t wait for her to arrive.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I love the baseball hobos but I do find the strap portion to look a little wide on my body, I may have to hunt one of these down!


I liked the baseball hobos until I took one on vacation. My shoulder was killing me after carrying it for hours. It's just too lumpy at the top.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I liked the baseball hobos until I took one on vacation. My shoulder was killing me after carrying it for hours. It's just too lumpy at the top.


I’ve had some that were more broken in at the top and comfier but I did have one that felt lumpy. It’s just the way the seam lies I think.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Can you make more holes in the strap?
> 
> I just bought a Fire Opal Cervo Hobo that could be described ‘as a mess’ - I’m looking forward to saving its life. Fire Opal = Orange, like “Hermes” orange. I can’t wait for her to arrive


I need to see if there is any extra length to the strap, if so I will add some holes, great idea. I gifted my orange and ebano bags to my nieces, both are in college in San Diego, proud of both of those gals but I wonder if they got hungry and sold them. There is an ebano messenger on FP now. 



whateve said:


> I liked the baseball hobos until I took one on vacation. My shoulder was killing me after carrying it for hours. It's just too lumpy at the top.


oh I understand that, I have to make sure I don’t overload the baseball, the strap can get uncomfortable if the bag is too heavy. 



muchstuff said:


> I’ve had some that were more broken in at the top and comfier but I did have one that felt lumpy. It’s just the way the seam lies I think.


I love the Baseball bag style but it gets heavy for me, the messenger style seems to distribute weight differently. I live with the orange 
bag in the summer, I take an orange Cervo wherever I go In the summer, I’m going to make a big effort to take care of this one and not beat it up, this time I won’t use it as a beach bag


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I need to see if there is any extra length to the strap, if so I will add some holes, great idea. I gifted my orange and ebano bags to my nieces, both are in college in San Diego, proud of both of those gals but I wonder if they got hungry and sold them. There is an ebano messenger on FP now.
> 
> 
> oh I understand that, I have to make sure I don’t overload the baseball, the strap can get uncomfortable if the bag is too heavy.
> 
> 
> I love the Baseball bag style but it gets heavy for me, the messenger style seems to distribute weight differently. I live with the orange
> bag in the summer, I take an orange Cervo wherever I go In the summer, I’m going to make a big effort to take care of this one and not beat it up, this time I won’t use it as a beach bag


Well, the Fire Opal did come from FP .... maybe I inadvertently provided food for one of your nieces... LOL.

The Cervo Hobo, as most of you know, has been my fav since 2011. I've never found the strap uncomfortable; to the contrary, it's amazingly comfortable. Like @ksuromax, we're Cervo Hobo Girls!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, the Fire Opal did come from FP .... maybe I inadvertently provided food for one of your nieces... LOL.
> 
> The Cervo Hobo, as most of you know, has been my fav since 2011. I've never found the strap uncomfortable; to the contrary, it's amazingly comfortable. Like @ksuromax, we're Cervo Hobo Girls!


They did sell them, less than a month ago  they have a friend who works at FP. I thought that ebano messenger looked familiar. If that’s my old bag I’m sorry for the condition it’s in, that was my national parks bag, numerous trips to Yosemite, Sequoia, Joshua Tree, tent camping in the Grand Canyon, it lived in the Northwest for 2 years and Hawaii for 2 years. Nothing bad ever happened to it, it’s just beat from traveling, if you decide to keep it hopefully you can have some some adventures with it too, and if you return it I’ll understand.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> They did sell them, less than a month ago  they have a friend who works at FP. I thought that ebano messenger looked familiar. If that’s my old bag I’m sorry for the condition it’s in, that was my national parks bag, numerous trips to Yosemite, Sequoia, Joshua Tree, tent camping in the Grand Canyon, it lived in the Northwest for 2 years and Hawaii for 2 years. Nothing bad ever happened to it, it’s just beat from traveling, if you decide to keep it hopefully you can have some some adventures with it too, and if you return it I’ll understand.


OMG! I am honored and excited to know this is a traveling bag! I may not do much to it! FP did say something about a mothball smell, does that sound familiar?  Mods, don't yell, we'll take this to PM if we need to - I can say that what I'm carrying today is my Scarlet Cervo Hobo.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Well, the Fire Opal did come from FP .... maybe I inadvertently provided food for one of your nieces... LOL.
> 
> The Cervo Hobo, as most of you know, has been my fav since 2011. I've never found the strap uncomfortable; to the contrary, it's amazingly comfortable. Like @ksuromax, we're Cervo Hobo Girls!



OHHH! You bought it! I almost did, had it in my cart several times, but the condition scared me a little bit. I don't know how to repair scratches on leather... I even googled leather paint, how to repair leather, etc...  but... it turns out I am a chicken! Please show the condition after you restore it. Its a BEAUTIFUL color!

And I am carrying this small crossbody to pick up groceries later today!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4761578
> View attachment 4761579
> 
> My old tangerine baseball was a mess and the old ebano messenger had seen one too many rainstorms. Making her maiden voyage today my tangerine messenger.


it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OMG! I am honored and excited to know this is a traveling bag! I may not do much to it! FP did say something about a mothball smell, does that sound familiar?  Mods, don't yell, we'll take this to PM if we need to - I can say that what I'm carrying today is my Scarlet Cervo Hobo.


I don’t think I’ve ever even purchased moth balls, it was stored in its dust bag in a cabinet with the rest of my bags. Oh ya, it’s traveled, most of the Hawaiian islands, most of the Puget Sound islands, some of the San Juan islands, it did a coastal road trip from the Mexican border to the Canadian border, it’s time for you to put some miles on it. The discoloration on the strap is from my black coat, my coat got wet at the Olympic rain forest and unfortunately transferred to the bag strap.


----------



## Nibb

dolali said:


> OHHH! You bought it! I almost did, had it in my cart several times, but the condition scared me a little bit. I don't know how to repair scratches on leather... I even googled leather paint, how to repair leather, etc...  but... it turns out I am a chicken! Please show the condition after you restore it. Its a BEAUTIFUL color!
> 
> And I am carrying this small crossbody to pick up groceries later today!
> 
> View attachment 4762562


I love those little bags.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> it's gorgeous!!


Thank you, super excited.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever even purchased moth balls, it was stored in its dust bag in a cabinet with the rest of my bags. Oh ya, it’s traveled, most of the Hawaiian islands, most of the Puget Sound islands, some of the San Juan islands, it did a coastal road trip from the Mexican border to the Canadian border, it’s time for you to put some miles on it. The discoloration on the strap is from my black coat, my coat got wet at the Olympic rain forest and unfortunately transferred to the bag strap.


This is good to know; maybe FP just threw that in to make sure whoever bought was DETERMINED. I am determined. These bags are gone, and to find any of them now, ya gotta get ‘em.

Here’s Miss Scarlet, carrying this week, for the start of summer on the 21st...


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> This is good to know; maybe FP just threw that in to make sure whoever bought was DETERMINED. I am determined. These bags are gone, and to find any of them now, ya gotta get ‘em.
> 
> Here’s Miss Scarlet, carrying this week, for the start of summer on the 21st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762638


She’s a beauty! 
Next time I will pass off the bags myself and give the nieces the proceeds. Silly gals at least they are resourceful.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> This is good to know; maybe FP just threw that in to make sure whoever bought was DETERMINED. I am determined. These bags are gone, and to find any of them now, ya gotta get ‘em.
> 
> Here’s Miss Scarlet, carrying this week, for the start of summer on the 21st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762638



Miss Scarlet is simply gorgeous     and I also LOVE the Cervo hobos....Thanks to the "enabler" @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Ottone Cabat...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4762775


You know how much I love this bag!!!!        And, our friendship!!!!


----------



## BBBagHag

I covet this bag. Settled for a Sloane - still gorgeous though. 



muchstuff said:


> Ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4762775


----------



## BBBagHag

I have this same bag and I am OBSESSED with this shade of red. It is perfect.



indiaink said:


> This is good to know; maybe FP just threw that in to make sure whoever bought was DETERMINED. I am determined. These bags are gone, and to find any of them now, ya gotta get ‘em.
> 
> Here’s Miss Scarlet, carrying this week, for the start of summer on the 21st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762638


----------



## BBBagHag

I had some extra free time today so here you go!






Nibb said:


> That bag is really beautiful, how fun that you have a matching clutch, please post a family shot, would love to see them together.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You know how much I love this bag!!!!        And, our friendship!!!!


Thanks bag twin!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I covet this bag. Settled for a Sloane - still gorgeous though.


Anything in ottone is worth it!


----------



## Kimbashop

the bag I have reached for the most during this pandemic has been my Nodini in Byzantine. The style has been perfect for me. Here is my newest Nodini addition in Amaranto. Thank you to the lovely TPFer who made this happen! Amaranth is like a meetup of dark raspberry, ruby and cherry. Truly stunning.


----------



## grietje

dolali said:


> ..
> 
> And I am carrying this small crossbody to pick up groceries later today!



Is this Steel?  We are bag twins if yes.  It’s a great little workhorse of a bag isn’t it?


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> the bag I have reached for the most during this pandemic has been my Nodini in Byzantine. The style has been perfect for me. Here is my newest Nodini addition in Amaranto. Thank you to the lovely TPFer who made this happen! Amaranth is like a meetup of dark raspberry, ruby and cherry. Truly stunning.
> 
> View attachment 4763257


----------



## dolali

grietje said:


> Is this Steel?  We are bag twins if yes.  It’s a great little workhorse of a bag isn’t it?



Not sure of color name. It is a grayish color that goes with everything. It is indeed a workhorse of a bag!


----------



## indiaink

Kimbashop said:


> the bag I have reached for the most during this pandemic has been my Nodini in Byzantine. The style has been perfect for me. Here is my newest Nodini addition in Amaranto. Thank you to the lovely TPFer who made this happen! Amaranth is like a meetup of dark raspberry, ruby and cherry. Truly stunning.
> 
> View attachment 4763257


I thought I’d be happy with “Liking” this, but it deserves a comment - this color is gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

indiaink said:


> I thought I’d be happy with “Liking” this, but it deserves a comment - this color is gorgeous!


Thank you!  I haven't needed to go anywhere today so I have pulled it out to just stare at it and pet it every time I walk by.


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful puddle of Cervo


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful puddle of Cervo
> View attachment 4764703
> View attachment 4764704


Beautiful color, is it Barolo?


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful puddle of Cervo





Nibb said:


> Beautiful color, is it Barolo?


Having had a love affair with the "Sunrise" bag several times over the years (search threads, you'll find them), this pre-dates "barolo", and is merely known as burgundy. LOVE this style, and love how the Cervo ages so absolutely deliciously. This color in this bag is rare indeed (and the Sunrise Veneta Hobo was a special edition).


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta
> View attachment 4760458


This is a stunning bag. I hope i find one if i keep looking! Is it a medium or large?



Nibb said:


> View attachment 4761578
> View attachment 4761579
> 
> My old tangerine baseball was a mess and the old ebano messenger had seen one too many rainstorms. Making her maiden voyage today my tangerine messenger.


Great color! Love the style too....



indiaink said:


> This is good to know; maybe FP just threw that in to make sure whoever bought was DETERMINED. I am determined. These bags are gone, and to find any of them now, ya gotta get ‘em.
> 
> Here’s Miss Scarlet, carrying this week, for the start of summer on the 21st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762638


Love this color   I am now hooked on the Cervo too



muchstuff said:


> Ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4762775


This bag!  



BBBagHag said:


> I had some extra free time today so here you go!
> 
> View attachment 4763107
> View attachment 4763108


Ooohhh they are both amazing!  That clutch tho! 



Kimbashop said:


> the bag I have reached for the most during this pandemic has been my Nodini in Byzantine. The style has been perfect for me. Here is my newest Nodini addition in Amaranto. Thank you to the lovely TPFer who made this happen! Amaranth is like a meetup of dark raspberry, ruby and cherry. Truly stunning.
> 
> View attachment 4763257


This color is amazing



BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful puddle of Cervo
> View attachment 4764703
> View attachment 4764704


Gorgeous!  That color! And the leather looks yummy

so many amazing bag pix Here. the past week. Beautiful eye candy


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you and thanks for the info! The bag is so soft and comfy to wear, I’m thinking of getting another sunrise in another color. 



indiaink said:


> Having had a love affair with the "Sunrise" bag several times over the years (search threads, you'll find them), this pre-dates "barolo", and is merely known as burgundy. LOVE this style, and love how the Cervo ages so absolutely deliciously. This color in this bag is rare indeed (and the Sunrise Veneta Hobo was a special edition).





jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  That color! And the leather looks yummy
> 
> so many amazing bag pix Here. the past week. Beautiful eye candy


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> This is a stunning bag. I hope i find one if i keep looking! Is it a medium or large?


It’s a large.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Great color! Love the style too....


Thank you. I love it, very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Jcherishz

grietje said:


> a BV pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758170
> View attachment 4758170


Bag twin on the embroidered nodini! It's such a cheerful bag. I recently purchased this bag preloved. Do you know what the color name is?


----------



## indiaink

Still carrying Miss Scarlet.

Received Traveling Fire Opal Cervo Hobo and am debating. Man it’s a beautiful color, but ... I’ll sleep on it! The work to be done, not the bag. LOL.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Still carrying Miss Scarlet.
> 
> Received Traveling Fire Opal Cervo Hobo and am debating. Man it’s a beautiful color, but ... I’ll sleep on it! The work to be done, not the bag. LOL.


Seriously, time for a return. I was quoted $300 by a good cobbler with no guarantees  Life’s too short


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Seriously, time for a return. I was quoted $300 by a good cobbler with no guarantees  Life’s too short


The most important thing: You carried this bag, and you carried it well. You were not afraid. She earned her keep. If Tandy Leather (where I buy my paint and would be able to match the color exactly) would open sooner, I’d keep her. But they aren’t opening up again until 7/13, and that’s outside of the return window. It was not to be in the cards. Yes, I took a quick nap, that counts as sleeping on it, yes? LOL.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> The most important thing: You carried this bag, and you carried it well. You were not afraid. She earned her keep. If Tandy Leather (where I buy my paint and would be able to match the color exactly) would open sooner, I’d keep her. But they aren’t opening up again until 7/13, and that’s outside of the return window. It was not to be in the cards. Yes, I took a quick nap, that counts as sleeping on it, yes? LOL.



Your very sweet, your Miss Scarlet is loved and adored, I think you both deserve a fire opal in better condition, maybe one that didn’t go tent camping or rustic desert trips. That bag is ready to be some students bicycle sack.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> View attachment 4768972


Such a great bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Such a great bag!



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Jen, that color is fabulous.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> View attachment 4768972


I never tire of looking at this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I never tire of looking at this bag!



Thank you!    Me neither!


----------



## couturequeen

Oldie belt while out today.


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Jen, that color is fabulous.



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> Oldie belt while out today.
> 
> View attachment 4769446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769447


Love the whole outfit & the YSL bag.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> View attachment 4768972


Fabulous shot and staging, my bag twin!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous shot and staging, my bag twin!



Bag Twin!  Thank you!


----------



## loves

The shoulder pouch


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> Jen, that color is fabulous.


+1


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> +1



Thank you!


----------



## piosavsfan

Loop in Corot. Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> Loop in Corot. Love this color!
> View attachment 4771949



That color!         Gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Loop in Corot. Love this color!
> View attachment 4771949


Did you know Corot was a French painter of Italian landscapes? I didn't but love to google colour names


----------



## muchstuff

Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Did you know Corot was a French painter of Italian landscapes? I didn't but love to google colour names


I had no idea! Now I will always remember that.



muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119



What a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I had no idea! Now I will always remember that.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


I was worried I wouldn’t like the barolo as the other Barolo is a bit too wine coloured for me but I love this one, very neutral.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> What a beauty!


Oh oh....


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Outstanding....I love it.


----------



## tenKrat

I also got the memo to wear my cervo Loop today. Mine is in Desert Rose.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Outstanding....I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> I also got the memo to wear my cervo Loop today. Mine is in Desert Rose.
> View attachment 4772181


Such a soft colour   .


----------



## BBBagHag

Twins!



tenKrat said:


> I also got the memo to wear my cervo Loop today. Mine is in Desert Rose.
> View attachment 4772181


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Beautiful color.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> Loop in Corot. Love this color!
> View attachment 4771949


Wow! That is a beautiful color. I haven’t seen the loop in this color before.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Love this AND the apple green Fendi. This Barolo looks like a brownish purple wine color.  Very rich.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!





Nibb said:


> Beautiful color.





Kimbashop said:


> Love this AND the apple green Fendi. This Barolo looks like a brownish purple wine color.  Very rich.


Thanks, It really is a beautiful colour!


----------



## loves

The pouch 20. Shoes are not mine unfortunately


----------



## JenJBS

loves said:


> The pouch 20. Shoes are not mine unfortunately
> View attachment 4772482



Bag Twin!  Such a beautiful bag...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Carried my Ebano Cervo messenger to the lawless rowdy city of Laguna Beach CA yesterday for tacos, needed a big bag, had to have room for the brass knuckles and pepper spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689548


I'm looking at this bag again @Nibb , if you were comparing it in size by the way it carries, what would you compare it to? (Does that make sense? I know it measures fairly big but does it carry that way as well?)


----------



## indiaink

Cement Abstract Nodini ... I’m thinking of her as my ‘fireworks bag’, in a weird sort of way.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking at this bag again @Nibb , if you were comparing it in size by the way it carries, what would you compare it to? (Does that make sense? I know it measures fairly big but does it carry that way as well?)



Uh oh....Let me know if you find one, OK?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Uh oh....Let me know if you find one, OK?


Found and purchased. I really need an intervention...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Found and purchased. I really need an intervention...



Oh My, you're faster than a speeding bullet.     
I just don't have the words!!!!   

Send me some pics, please.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Oh My, you're faster than a speeding bullet.
> I just don't have the words!!!!
> 
> Send me some pics, please.


Soon as I get her!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking at this bag again @Nibb , if you were comparing it in size by the way it carries, what would you compare it to? (Does that make sense? I know it measures fairly big but does it carry that way as well?)


No, Carries more like a loop with a flap, I think it’s a bag you may really like.

pm’d you


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Soon as I get her!


Just saw this   I think you will like the bag, I pm’d a shot with the Cervo loop as a comparison, appently I should send the photo to @RTone too.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Cement Abstract Nodini ... I’m thinking of her as my ‘fireworks bag’, in a weird sort of way.
> 
> View attachment 4773359


That’s a really fun Nodini.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Just saw this   I think you will like the bag, I pm’d a shot with the Cervo loop as a comparison, appently I should send the photo to @RTone too.


Yes I’d think he’d like that   .


----------



## Ruxby

Carrying my small intrecciato shoulder bag with my crossbody strap and flamingo charm


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Found and purchased. I really need an intervention...


Somehow, I don't think a bag intervention would work on you!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Somehow, I don't think a bag intervention would work on you!


Not well, I'll be the first to admit . But I do keep my collection around the same size, stuff goes out on a pretty regular basis too.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Not well, I'll be the first to admit . But I do keep my collection around the same size, stuff goes out on a pretty regular basis too.


That seems like a good approach.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That seems like a good approach.


Getting to a point where I won't have anything I'm willing to part with...then what?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Getting to a point where I won't have anything I'm willing to part with...then what?


I would be very interested in knowing what that collection looks like. What have you decided?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I would be very interested in knowing what that collection looks like. What have you decided?


You always ask such thoughtful questions. I'd actually like to take stock so I'll make a list and let you know where I'm at...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> You always ask such thoughtful questions. I'd actually like to take stock so I'll make a list and let you know where I'm at...


Thanks -- not sure my family feels the same way, as in: "Mom, you have asked me the same question 30 TIMES!"


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> You always ask such thoughtful questions. I'd actually like to take stock so I'll make a list and let you know where I'm at...



I'd like to know as well, my friend!    

I'm really afraid to hear the answer though!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> You always ask such thoughtful questions. I'd actually like to take stock so I'll make a list and let you know where I'm at...


Also... I have been using an app to organize my closet and bag situation. It's called Stylebook. It has really helped to remind me of what I already have (because I forget, sometimes), and what might go with a certain outfit. I can't remember if the app is free or not, and you might not find it useful, but I have been doing a wardrobe, shoe, coat and bag cleanout and it has been truly useful in terms of creating wardrobe capsules, outfits, etc. If you are not into that sort of thing, at the very least it will provide you with pics of your bags along with any stats you want to keep on your bag (year, make, style, etc.)


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks -- not sure my family feels the same way, as in: "Mom, you have asked me the same question 30 TIMES!"


Oh yeah, I know that song


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I'd like to know as well, my friend!
> 
> I'm really afraid to hear the answer though!!!


Oh I'm nowhere near @ksuromax 's numbers .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> You always ask such thoughtful questions. I'd actually like to take stock so I'll make a list and let you know where I'm at...


I’d like to see that too,I bet you have a killer collection


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Also... I have been using an app to organize my closet and bag situation. It's called Stylebook. It has really helped to remind me of what I already have (because I forget, sometimes), and what might go with a certain outfit. I can't remember if the app is free or not, and you might not find it useful, but I have been doing a wardrobe, shoe, coat and bag cleanout and it has been truly useful in terms of creating wardrobe capsules, outfits, etc. If you are not into that sort of thing, at the very least it will provide you with pics of your bags along with any stats you want to keep on your bag (year, make, style, etc.)


That sounds handy in terms of collecting stats, I'm pretty much a jeans, joggers and sweats type of gals so outfits aren't really my style. But I could use something other than then paper lists I keep starting and abandoning...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’d like to see that too,I bet you have a killer collection


Thanks but it's pretty redundant in terms of colour, style, etc. Not nearly as interesting as some people's! Lots of hobos .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks but it's pretty redundant in terms of colour, style, etc. Not nearly as interesting as some people's! Lots of hobos .


@Nibb and I love hobos!!!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> @Nibb and I love hobos!!!


A hobopaloza!


----------



## indiaink

I’m surprised we haven’t been yelled at yet. Maybe this should go to chat?


----------



## Kimbashop

RTone said:


> @Nibb and I love hobos!!!


+1


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Also... I have been using an app to organize my closet and bag situation. It's called Stylebook. It has really helped to remind me of what I already have (because I forget, sometimes), and what might go with a certain outfit. I can't remember if the app is free or not, and you might not find it useful, but I have been doing a wardrobe, shoe, coat and bag cleanout and it has been truly useful in terms of creating wardrobe capsules, outfits, etc. If you are not into that sort of thing, at the very least it will provide you with pics of your bags along with any stats you want to keep on your bag (year, make, style, etc.)



Thank you! Sounds like a great App!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> +1





RTone said:


> @Nibb and I love hobos!!!





Nibb said:


> A hobopaloza!


I did a count, 51 if I count the three coming in and not the ones listed for sale. So I seem to stay around that number. A dozen different brands but the majority are Bals and BV, no big surprise there. I guess one day I should do a whatchamacallit, where you show all of your bags. My brain has temporarily (let's hope) deserted me on the name of those threads.
@Kimbashop , how curious are you? Do you want a break down of brands and styles?


----------



## babypanda

muchstuff said:


> I did a count, 51 if I count the three coming in and not the ones listed for sale. So I seem to stay around that number. A dozen different brands but the majority are Bals and BV, no big surprise there. I guess one day I should do a whatchamacallit, where you show all of your bags. My brain has temporarily (let's hope) deserted me on the name of those threads.
> @Kimbashop , how curious are you? Do you want a break down of brands and styles?


I'm here for the show and tell


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I did a count, 51 if I count the three coming in and not the ones listed for sale. So I seem to stay around that number. A dozen different brands but the majority are Bals and BV, no big surprise there. I guess one day I should do a whatchamacallit, where you show all of your bags. My brain has temporarily (let's hope) deserted me on the name of those threads.
> @Kimbashop , how curious are you? Do you want a break down of brands and styles?


I think there is a whatchamacallit already.





						Your Bag Showcase
					

The place to show off your handbag collection!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I think there is a whatchamacallit already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bag Showcase
> 
> 
> The place to show off your handbag collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That’s what it’s called, thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I did a count, 51 if I count the three coming in and not the ones listed for sale. So I seem to stay around that number. A dozen different brands but the majority are Bals and BV, no big surprise there. I guess one day I should do a whatchamacallit, where you show all of your bags. My brain has temporarily (let's hope) deserted me on the name of those threads.
> @Kimbashop , how curious are you? Do you want a break down of brands and styles?


I was thinking about your BV family in particular. But, of course, looking at 51 bags would also be fun.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I was thinking about your BV family in particular. But, of course, looking at 51 bags would also be fun.


I'll have to get on that...


----------



## RT1

Yesterday, this one.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Yesterday, this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776286


Love the colour!


----------



## BBBagHag

I usually hate the word “stunning” but this is one time it’s the first word to come to mind.


loves said:


> The pouch 20. Shoes are not mine unfortunately
> View attachment 4772482


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Getting to a point where I won't have anything I'm willing to part with...then what?


Purse peace?  But...does that even exist


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Purse peace?  But...does that even exist


No  . I'll always want to add more but I'm close to the point where I don't have any I want to part with.


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> Purse peace?  But...does that even exist



I think you already know the answer to that question.   

No....it's just a thought that randomly passes through our minds.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I would be very interested in knowing what that collection looks like. What have you decided?


+1. Also, approximately how many bags?   i am thinning out my overall bag collection but still also buying....while everyones collection is different, curious to know what the average amount of bags for us bag crazed Gals would be....i need to aim to get down to a reasonable number


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'll have to get on that...


Yes, please!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> +1. Also, approximately how many bags?   i am thinning out my overall bag collection but still also buying....while everyones collection is different, curious to know what the average amount of bags for us bag crazed Gals would be....i need to aim to get down to a reasonable number


Well, as stated, I currently have 51. @ksuromax posted recently the number of Bals and BVs she has and she's double what I have just in those two brands alone. @CeeJay has posted her closet full 'o Bal Cities many times. And some gals find ten to be the perfect amount. So I don't think there's really an average TBH.


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> I think you already know the answer to that question.
> 
> No....it's just a thought that randomly passes through our minds.


Just like...ban island is always a very short term stay


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Well, as stated, I currently have 51. @ksuromax posted recently the number of Bals and BVs she has and she's double what I have just in those two brands alone. @CeeJay has posted her closet full 'o Bal Cities many times. And some gals find ten to be the perfect amount. So I don't think there's really an average TBH.



very true i keep trying to want to have fewer bags so that my collection and space is more manageable, but i need to accept that i need a lot of bags. I am a collector at heart. 51 isn’t bad! You are so good at the one in one out Habit.... I missed @ksuromax’s posts ...but i’ve seen her showcase. Swoon. And @CeeJay’s too. Swoon. I have a few BV’s arriving next week, and a couple of Bals, and then i will do a count of my BV...its grown quite a bit


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> +1. Also, approximately how many bags?   i am thinning out my overall bag collection but still also buying....while everyones collection is different, curious to know what the average amount of bags for us bag crazed Gals would be....i need to aim to get down to a reasonable number


I think a reasonable number would be 12 to 24. I currently have around 60. I don't see myself getting to a reasonable number anytime soon.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I think a reasonable number would be 12 to 24. I currently have around 60. I don't see myself getting to a reasonable number anytime soon.


I agree!  12-24 would be wonderful. 6o is a lot!  If it makes you feel better, i have a lot more. But I am clearing out almost all of my non premier bags... this is the easiest way to trim excess. Keep my nicer bags. Its hard though. @diane278 has a wonderful minimalist thread that is inspiring....i need to go reread it, hopefully it will provide additional motivation


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I agree!  12-24 would be wonderful. 6o is a lot!  If it makes you feel better, i have a lot more. But I am clearing out almost all of my non premier bags... this is the easiest way to trim excess. Keep my nicer bags. Its hard though. @diane278 has a wonderful minimalist thread that is inspiring....i need to go reread it, hopefully it will provide additional motivation


I split mine into three categories - regular bags, small bags, and vintage bags. The regular bags are about half the collection. The vintage category has been growing. I used to have a lot of vintage, then got it down to ten, now it is creeping back up. 

I've read that minimalist thread but haven't applied anything I've learned!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Purse peace?  But...does that even exist



I think it exists, but only for short periods of time. Then a new designer or style comes along...


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I split mine into three categories - regular bags, small bags, and vintage bags. The regular bags are about half the collection. The vintage category has been growing. I used to have a lot of vintage, then got it down to ten, now it is creeping back up.
> 
> I've read that minimalist thread but haven't applied anything I've learned!


do you actually use the vintage ones?
or, you collect them for the sake of having and simply enjoy looking at them in the closet?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> do you actually use the vintage ones?
> or, you collect them for the sake of having and simply enjoy looking at them in the closet?


I use most of the vintage bags. They are nearly all Coach and built to last. There are a few that are kind of weird designs that I don't use or only use rarely. Last year 4 of them didn't get used at all. Some I consider irreplaceable since they are rare so I don't like to use them very much. Even if I don't use them I love looking at them. I have 3 vintage SLGs I don't use at all as they are in new condition.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I use most of the vintage bags. They are nearly all Coach and built to last. There are a few that are kind of weird designs that I don't use or only use rarely. Last year 4 of them didn't get used at all. Some I consider irreplaceable since they are rare so I don't like to use them very much. Even if I don't use them I love looking at them. I have 3 vintage SLGs I don't use at all as they are in new condition.


sounds dreamy  
i'd LOVE to see them!


----------



## Swanky

Hi! This thread is specifically for sharing which BV we’re carrying today, please post off topic in the chat thread  

Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Chene Cervo today.....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Chene Cervo today.....
> 
> View attachment 4779727


yummieeee!!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Absolutely love this new to me cervo messenger...does anyone know if that's the name for it? I thought messengers were usually cross body?


----------



## etudes

@muchstuff : It looks like Bottega Veneta Cervo Flap Shoulder Bag. Congrats, it’s a beauty.  https://www.purseblog.com/hobos/the...g-is-probably-soft-enough-to-use-as-a-pillow/


----------



## muchstuff

etudes said:


> @muchstuff : It looks like Bottega Veneta Cervo Flap Shoulder Bag. Congrats, it’s a beauty.  https://www.purseblog.com/hobos/the...g-is-probably-soft-enough-to-use-as-a-pillow/


Thanks, make more sense than a messenger, it's totally worth it if you come across one.


----------



## Clarisaputri

tolong bantu jenis tas BV saya terima kasih


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely love this new to me cervo messenger...does anyone know if that's the name for it? I thought messengers were usually cross body?
> View attachment 4780719


I was originally calling my ebano a saddle bag but all the other flap bags they were calling messengers. I LOVE your new nero version! Glad you like it, very smooshy looking.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I was originally calling my ebano a saddle bag but all the other flap bags they were calling messengers. I LOVE your new nero version! Glad you like it, very smooshy looking.


Thanks, I always thought messengers were cross body but who knows   . It's a great style, glad I saw yours!


----------



## Nibb

In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.


----------



## muchstuff

@Southern


Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780949
> View attachment 4780950
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.


That's such an awesome colour


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780949
> View attachment 4780950
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.



This is really a superb Summer color.
You did good picking this one.


----------



## BBBagHag

Can I join the party?





Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780949
> View attachment 4780950
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Can I join the party?
> View attachment 4781031


Oh yes, very pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Can I join the party?
> View attachment 4781031


Oh   that has the purple lining, correct?


----------



## BBBagHag

muchstuff said:


> Oh   that has the purple lining, correct?


Yes ma’am she does.


----------



## ksuromax

oh, Ladies, you are stabbing me without a knife with all this cervo goodness!!!


----------



## BBBagHag

Carring her brings me such joy! I’m deathly afraid of getting her dirty but I can’t seem to bring myself to switch out.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Carring her brings me such joy! I’m deathly afraid of getting her dirty but I can’t seem to bring myself to switch out.
> 
> View attachment 4781776
> View attachment 4781780


Beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Carring her brings me such joy! I’m deathly afraid of getting her dirty but I can’t seem to bring myself to switch out.
> 
> View attachment 4781776
> View attachment 4781780



I believe that for bags, and people, bringing joy is a few thousand times more important than staying perfectly clean. Enjoy!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> I believe that for bags, and people, bringing joy is a few thousand times more important than staying perfectly clean. Enjoy!



+1.
Enjoy and use it!


----------



## BBBagHag

That’s deep. 
Thanks!



JenJBS said:


> I believe that for bags, and people, bringing joy is a few thousand times more important than staying perfectly clean. Enjoy!


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> That’s deep.
> Thanks!



Jen is exactly right on with her comment.     
I mean, you only go around once...use the things you have and get maximum enjoyment out of them while you can.  
There is simply no sense having something just to have it or look at it.
I'm guilty of this myself and have to remind myself to use and enjoy the things I have!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> yummieeee!!!!!!


Cervo addiction is REAL. As u know


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Beautiful bag!


+1


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely love this new to me cervo messenger...does anyone know if that's the name for it? I thought messengers were usually cross body?
> View attachment 4780719





Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780949
> View attachment 4780950
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.





BBBagHag said:


> Can I join the party?
> View attachment 4781031




 Well, add this style to the wishlist  beautiful bags!


----------



## couturequeen

Gainsboro day


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Cervo addiction is REAL. As u know


oh, yeah! i can write a book on this subject!!


----------



## RT1

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro day
> 
> View attachment 4782405



Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> This is really a superb Summer color.
> You did good picking this one.


Thank you, it’s my second Cervo in this color, I wore my first one out.


----------



## BBBagHag

Perfect road trip companion.  In shade and sun. Nails inspired by yesterday’s Nodini!


----------



## loves

Love the nails too and of course the bags 


BBBagHag said:


> Perfect road trip companion.  In shade and sun. Nails inspired by yesterday’s Nodini!
> 
> View attachment 4782846
> View attachment 4782847


----------



## jbags07

Still in a Cervo mood...


----------



## couturequeen

“Influenced” to break out my cervo today.


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> “Influenced” to break out my cervo today.
> 
> View attachment 4783398


Under the influence of Cervo! Love it


----------



## couturequeen

Taking the dumpling berry-picking.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Still in a Cervo mood...
> 
> View attachment 4783263


WOWZA! That’s a GREAT AND GLORIOUS color!!!


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Carring her brings me such joy! I’m deathly afraid of getting her dirty but I can’t seem to bring myself to switch out.
> 
> View attachment 4781776
> View attachment 4781780


Hey bag twin! I haven’t been brave enough at all! She’s looking perfect in the OMG Closet!


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Taking the dumpling berry-picking.
> 
> View attachment 4785179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785180


gorgeous pics!


----------



## ksuromax

Pouch and espadrilles


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780949
> View attachment 4780950
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded and ready for summer.


That color is lovely. I am joining the party, but cannot post a photo because it is not here yet.  Muchstuff was so sweet to alert me to one in good condition at a great price.  I only have one BV left after trying many different styles. And I regretted that none of the cervo styles worked because that leather is so unique.   After seeing her cervo flap, I knew that this style was what I have been seeking. Plus it is black and I have wanted a black BV ever since I discovered this brand.  Since the beginning of this pandemic and having to stay home, I had rather lost my interest in bags and wondered if any of them would ever make my heart sing again.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> That color is lovely. I am joining the party, but cannot post a photo because it is not here yet.  Muchstuff was so sweet to alert me to one in good condition at a great price.  I only have one BV left after trying many different styles. And I regretted that none of the cervo styles worked because that leather is so unique.   After seeing her cervo flap, I knew that this style was what I have been seeking. Plus it is black and I have wanted a black BV ever since I discovered this brand.  Since the beginning of this pandemic and having to stay home, I had rather lost my interest in bags and wondered if any of them would ever make my heart sing again.



Don't worry....you'll be singing like a opera star as soon as you receive your new bag!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> That color is lovely. I am joining the party, but cannot post a photo because it is not here yet.  Muchstuff was so sweet to alert me to one in good condition at a great price.  I only have one BV left after trying many different styles. And I regretted that none of the cervo styles worked because that leather is so unique.   After seeing her cervo flap, I knew that this style was what I have been seeking. Plus it is black and I have wanted a black BV ever since I discovered this brand.  Since the beginning of this pandemic and having to stay home, I had rather lost my interest in bags and wondered if any of them would ever make my heart sing again.


Oh wow, I so hope the bag works for you and in classic elegant black too, Please do post when the bag gets to you. I know what you mean about bags making your heart sing, I do have one more Cervo heading my way but I really think it may be my last BV, there are a few bags from The Row bags that I like but don’t love. Congrats on the Cervo and I’ll keep my fingers crossed the bag will work for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Oh wow, I so hope the bag works for you and in classic elegant black too, Please do post when the bag gets to you. I know what you mean about bags making your heart sing, I do have one more Cervo heading my way but I really think it may be my last BV, there are a few bags from The Row bags that I like but don’t love. Congrats on the Cervo and I’ll keep my fingers crossed the bag will work for you.


Thank you, that is sweet.  I think it will work from what I can see. It is fairly big and I don't carry that much now, but the way it hangs and as soft as it is, it should be fine.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Don't worry....you'll be singing like a opera star as soon as you receive your new bag!


That is what I like....optimism.  We need more of that! So in the spirit of singing, this is for you.



This does not seem to want to play the music.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That color is lovely. I am joining the party, but cannot post a photo because it is not here yet.  Muchstuff was so sweet to alert me to one in good condition at a great price.  I only have one BV left after trying many different styles. And I regretted that none of the cervo styles worked because that leather is so unique.   After seeing her cervo flap, I knew that this style was what I have been seeking. Plus it is black and I have wanted a black BV ever since I discovered this brand.  Since the beginning of this pandemic and having to stay home, I had rather lost my interest in bags and wondered if any of them would ever make my heart sing again.


Hope you love her, there's an ebano? one on eBay out of Japan if anyone's interested!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Under the influence of Cervo! Love it


+1


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> “Influenced” to break out my cervo today.
> 
> View attachment 4783398


Beautiful


----------



## dottiebbb

Today I got a new-to-me wallet to go with my mallow Veneta. I couldn't resist the butterflies! All that intrecciato looks beautiful together; I should have gotten a BV wallet years ago.


----------



## muchstuff

dottiebbb said:


> View attachment 4788322
> 
> 
> Today I got a new-to-me wallet to go with my mallow Veneta. I couldn't resist the butterflies! All that intrecciato looks beautiful together; I should have gotten a BV wallet years ago.


Nice combination, mallow looks like a lovely colour and goes well with your wallet!


----------



## whateve

dottiebbb said:


> View attachment 4788322
> 
> 
> Today I got a new-to-me wallet to go with my mallow Veneta. I couldn't resist the butterflies! All that intrecciato looks beautiful together; I should have gotten a BV wallet years ago.


That's so beautiful! I love the color and the cute tiny butterflies.


----------



## indiaink

dottiebbb said:


> View attachment 4788322
> 
> 
> Today I got a new-to-me wallet to go with my mallow Veneta. I couldn't resist the butterflies! All that intrecciato looks beautiful together; I should have gotten a BV wallet years ago.


Those colors


----------



## RT1

Really nice combination of colors.


----------



## dottiebbb

Thanks, all.  The purple butterfly wallet is like my adult version of a Lisa Frank trapper keeper. ☺️


----------



## ksuromax

dottiebbb said:


> View attachment 4788322
> 
> 
> Today I got a new-to-me wallet to go with my mallow Veneta. I couldn't resist the butterflies! All that intrecciato looks beautiful together; I should have gotten a BV wallet years ago.


Fabulous  colour combination!!


----------



## ksuromax

She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use


----------



## BBBagHag

I love love love that outfit. At first glance i thought you were wearing those rad black leather gloves with it! 


ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891


Nicely styled!


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> I love love love that outfit. At first glance i thought you were wearing those rad black leather gloves with it!





muchstuff said:


> Nicely styled!


thanks, Ladies!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891


It suits you, I Love your elegant summer black look.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> It suits you, I Love your elegant summer black look.


 thank you kindly!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891



You look elegant!     
Like I've said before, you never take a bad picture!!!   
Still have the toenails painted like your Graffiti...I Love It!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You look elegant!
> Like I've said before, you never take a bad picture!!!
> Still have the toenails painted like your Graffiti...I Love It!!!


thank you, you're very kind!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> It suits you, I Love your elegant summer black look.


+1


----------



## muchstuff

Large intagli Veneta in ebano...


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891


Lovely Head to toe styling!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Large intagli Veneta in ebano...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791420



OMG, Where do you find these bags???


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> She's quickly become my (one of) favourites, very easy to use
> 
> View attachment 4790891




OMG! I love, love, love, LOVE your summer outfit! and of course the BV pouch


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> OMG, Where do you find these bags???


in her closet, of course!


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> in her closet, of course!



Ha...I mean before they hit her closet...LOLOL!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Ha...I mean before they hit her closet...LOLOL!


I think that one was TRR...


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> +1





Kimbashop said:


> Lovely Head to toe styling!





dolali said:


> OMG! I love, love, love, LOVE your summer outfit! and of course the BV pouch


thank you all!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> in her closet, of course!


yeah, small from the outside, bottomless from the inside...


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty is joining me for a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty is joining me for a trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4792331


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, small from the outside, bottomless from the inside...


Look who's talking  .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Look who's talking  .



You two just keep me in stitches!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Look who's talking  .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


----------



## couturequeen

Pouch day


----------



## muchstuff

Today too...


----------



## indiaink

Denim’s first dinner out with us tonight. Sorry light wasn’t better. She looks almost nero!


----------



## Nibb

Still


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Denim’s first dinner out with us tonight. Sorry light wasn’t better. She looks almost nero!
> 
> View attachment 4792848


Can you eat inside? They have prettied up the parking lots for outdoor dining only. 
Beautiful bag, love the size.


----------



## indiaink

Gorgeous!!!



Nibb said:


> View attachment 4792897
> 
> Still


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Can you eat inside? They have prettied up the parking lots for outdoor dining only.
> Beautiful bag, love the size.


Not at this particular restaurant - I could have moved her to a better spot but didn‘t want to get any sauces on her. We’d already started eating by the time I thought to take a photo. I LOVE this style. Want to get it in Nero, as well!!! Calling our resident bag finder @muchstuff— would you keep an eye out for a medium Cervo shoulder bag/loop in Nero, please m’aa’m


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4792897
> 
> Still


stellar colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Denim’s first dinner out with us tonight. Sorry light wasn’t better. She looks almost nero!
> 
> View attachment 4792848


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Today too...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792784


this is a true BV piece, amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this is a true BV piece, amazing craftsmanship!


Thanks, I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

the Pouch again


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> the Pouch again
> 
> View attachment 4793150


So glad you love this bag - I just could not make it work for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Loop...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Not at this particular restaurant - I could have moved her to a better spot but didn‘t want to get any sauces on her. We’d already started eating by the time I thought to take a photo. I LOVE this style. Want to get it in Nero, as well!!! Calling our resident bag finder @muchstuff— would you keep an eye out for a medium Cervo shoulder bag/loop in Nero, please m’aa’m


This is an amazing bag, medium loops are the best.  I have a Nero but i cannot part with it  but i will keep an eye out for another...our in-house baghuntress will locate one first tho, i have no doubt  

If anyone sees an awesome denim medium out there tho....holler! I do have one, but someone colored in some of the raw edge with blue marker/ink and it has a lot of structure loss, i would like to find oneIn really great shape....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Medium Loop...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794717


   Be still my heart....


----------



## jbags07

Petal Medium Veneta....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Petal Medium Veneta....
> 
> View attachment 4794736


Such a pretty colour!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Such a pretty colour!


Thank you!  It really is, and its hard to capture the real tone of the pink...its aCtually a lot prettier IRL than in the pic....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  It really is, and its hard to capture the real tone of the pink...its aCtually a lot prettier IRL than in the pic....


It reminds me of an old-fashioned pink if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Medium Loop...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794717
> 
> Twinning


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It reminds me of an old-fashioned pink if that makes any sense.


Yes, makes total sense. A lot of pinks today tend to be too pastel-ish. This pink is just a perfect pink.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Petal Medium Veneta....
> 
> View attachment 4794736


Very nice!  
it looks very similar to the new pink, i've just posted pics in the 'chat' thread


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> The Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4795301


What flavour?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What flavour?


1 scoop of Caramel and 1 scoop of Cappuccino, nearly cracked in seams  
had my week dose of sugar


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 1 scoop of Caramel and 1 scoop of Cappuccino, nearly cracked in seams
> had my week dose of sugar


I want...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I want...


i really wish i could share with you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i really wish i could share with you!


Oops wrong thread...maybe I'll walk into town and get my own!


----------



## southernbelle43

A like new BV cervo flap bag.  This leather wears like iron apparently since the bag is 10 years old.  There is not a mark on it.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> A like new BV cervo flap bag.  This leather wears like iron apparently since the bag is 10 years old.  There is not a mark on it.
> View attachment 4795521


Bag twins!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins!


Indeed!  It is a little heavier than I anticipated, but I don't carry a lot, so it works fine.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed!  It is a little heavier than I anticipated, but I don't carry a lot, so it works fine.


Really? I don't notice the weight, I guess it comes from always carrying big bags  .


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed!  It is a little heavier than I anticipated, but I don't carry a lot, so it works fine.


I Think I carry heavier bags too as I didn’t notice the weight. Do you like the bag?


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> A like new BV cervo flap bag.  This leather wears like iron apparently since the bag is 10 years old.  There is not a mark on it.
> View attachment 4795521


cervo awesomeness!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> A like new BV cervo flap bag.  This leather wears like iron apparently since the bag is 10 years old.  There is not a mark on it.
> View attachment 4795521


Beautiful pile of yummy Cervo!  Really love the shape of this bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful pile of yummy Cervo!  Really love the shape of this bag.


What shape, lol.  It is a puddle of leather that I usually snatch up in a big wad and carry around, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I Think I carry heavier bags too as I didn’t notice the weight. Do you like the bag?


I do.  The quality, style and the incredible leather totally override the weight.


----------



## Ruxby

My small drawstring pouch matching it’s surroundings


----------



## muchstuff

Ruxby said:


> My small drawstring pouch matching it’s surroundings
> View attachment 4795737


Love the colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Ruxby said:


> My small drawstring pouch matching it’s surroundings
> View attachment 4795737


nice pants!


----------



## Ruxby

ksuromax said:


> nice pants!



Thank you, it’s from Uniqlo


----------



## Bagzcloset




----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour!


+1


----------



## Tatownz

Wearing my new BV Jodie today. My newest acquisition to my collection. Loving how minimalist it looks!


----------



## indiaink

Back from the Farmer’s Marker with China Red Dog, who doesn’t have a handle, so he has to tag along with the Celine Soft Cube. Don’t they make a striking pair? I should start a thread in the Handbags section for “Ghosts of Creative Designers Past” or something.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Back from the Farmer’s Marker with China Red Dog, who doesn’t have a handle, so he has to tag along with the Celine Soft Cube. Don’t they make a striking pair? I should start a thread in the Handbags section for “Ghosts of Creative Designers Past” or something.
> 
> View attachment 4799422


That’s a nice size, doggo looks happy tagging along. Really like the idea of past designers thread, Heck the TM bags are practically vintage now anyway.


----------



## ksuromax

again her  and 2 necklaces


----------



## Nibb

A reveal my new to me Studded maxi Nero Veneta from 2007 fantastic condition inside and out. Normally I avoid ebay but I’ve had great luck with a couple of bag purchases. Bag came from a very nice seller who was a pleasure to do business with, told me she hardly ever used the bag. I love that the studs are covered in leather, so soft and smoothy I could pet it all day.


----------



## RT1

Gorgeous bag right here.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Gorgeous bag right here.


Thank you!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Since I just brought her home, its coming with me going out


----------



## ksuromax

Flat clutch in Brighton and my beloved 2-in-1 necklace


----------



## Ruxby

First time using orange cassette today to do errands. It’s just the right size to carry a wallet, phone, and a sunglass case.


----------



## Nibb

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4802313
> 
> First time using orange cassette today to do errands. It’s just the right size to carry a wallet, phone, and a sunglass case.


I love your mix of colors and prints, great outfit!


----------



## Ruxby

@Nibb. Thank You. I find myself wearing more and more colors nowadays. It really does uplift the spirit ❤️


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4799691
> View attachment 4799692
> View attachment 4799693
> 
> A reveal my new to me Studded maxi Nero Veneta from 2007 fantastic condition inside and out. Normally I avoid ebay but I’ve had great luck with a couple of bag purchases. Bag came from a very nice seller who was a pleasure to do business with, told me she hardly ever used the bag. I love that the studs are covered in leather, so soft and smoothy I could pet it all day.


Wow    This is just fabulous


----------



## jbags07

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4802313
> 
> First time using orange cassette today to do errands. It’s just the right size to carry a wallet, phone, and a sunglass case.


Great look, Love the cassette in orange!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo #7


----------



## BBBagHag

Is that Atlantic? LOVE the color!




ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo #7
> 
> View attachment 4803048


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Is that Atlantic? LOVE the color!


it is, indeed!


----------



## gagabag

I’ve been enjoying my oldies but goodies:
Large Veneta in Rust
Flat card holder in Brighton Rose
Cosmetic case in Signal Blue
They are aging very well!


----------



## jbags07

Yesterdays PO trip, my mini in Turbolence. Adding a second pic as inside lighting never shows this color well....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Yesterdays PO trip, my mini in Turbolence. Adding a second pic as inside lighting never shows this color well....
> 
> View attachment 4804368
> View attachment 4804369



That color...         And the mini is soooo cute!


----------



## Nibb

Sushi, Saki bomb & Cervo


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Sushi, Saki bomb & Cervo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804830



I'll say one thing...you know how to enjoy life!!!


----------



## Bagzcloset

Just out nearby for casual lunch with my mini cabat.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I'll say one thing...you know how to enjoy life!!!


Well thank you, we love our weekly early afternoon happy hours, we are pretty simple


----------



## Nibb

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4805041
> 
> Just out nearby for casual lunch with my mini cabat.


Love the outfit and that bag is TDF.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> Sushi, Saki bomb & Cervo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804830


Lovely.

I wore my Qutesche Cervo Loop Hobo today for the first time in a few years. It matched my dress so...
Got off work early today (5pm - which is an early day for me lately) and took it out for drinks on the patio.  Not in the picture taking mood lately, but it definitely didn't match the Bellinis I knocked back


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I wore my Qutesche Cervo Loop Hobo today for the first time in a few years. It matched my dress so...
> Got off work early today (5pm - which is an early day for me lately) and took it out for drinks on the patio.  Not in the picture taking mood lately, but it definitely didn't match the Bellinis I knocked back


Sounds fab, I love a Bellini!


----------



## aswu

Hi all,
New to the forum and loving all the bags on display!
I just recently purchased the padded tech cassette and have been using it nonstop for the past few days.
Really neat bag and definitely a fun style for a more casual day (I have the black padded cassette as well).
I have also been experimenting more with my style during lockdown/quarantine season, hence the hair and nails.


----------



## jeune_fille

I just realized I am wearing Bottega from H to T. Though I dont have a pic of my top and shoes


----------



## couturequeen

jeune_fille said:


> I just realized I am wearing Bottega from H to T. Though I dont have a pic of my top and shoes
> 
> View attachment 4805930



Love the plaid.


----------



## couturequeen

Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!


----------



## indiaink

couturequeen said:


> Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!
> 
> View attachment 4807141


a ha hahaha. Perfect!


----------



## RT1

couturequeen said:


> Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!
> 
> View attachment 4807141



Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!
> 
> View attachment 4807141


Love you H & VCA bracelets too.


----------



## jeune_fille

Yey! So today, I went to the city to pick up the shoes I bought from Last Feb. I carried this exquisite bag with me (though lately this is my go to bag)


----------



## jeune_fille

couturequeen said:


> Love the plaid.


Thanks dear! mwah!


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> Yey! So today, I went to the city to pick up the shoes I bought from Last Feb. I carried this exquisite bag with me (though lately this is my go to bag)
> 
> View attachment 4807310


Love this stained-glass bag!


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> Love this stained-glass bag!



Aww yes, the bag is sooo artsy. I was glad I waited for it and grabbed it immediately when it went on sale.


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!
> 
> View attachment 4807141


very beautiful!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo #7


Looking great! As always!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> , my mini in Turbolence


Such a cutie and I adore the color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> Yey!


Looking great!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great! As always!


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## jeune_fille

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great!


Aww thanks dear! mwah  Although it is pandemic, I try to dress up whenever I go out


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> I try to dress up whenever I go out


That should be the spirit, feeling good helps during these tough times.


----------



## Ruxby

went to the boutique to browse with orange cassette 




saw this fabric cassette messenger



And left with a little something


----------



## indiaink

Ruxby said:


> went to the boutique to browse with orange cassette
> 
> View attachment 4808848
> 
> 
> saw this fabric cassette messenger
> View attachment 4808849
> 
> 
> And left with a little something
> View attachment 4808851


OH come on - tell us! I got a feeling you've added a fabric cousin...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Still in a Cervo mood...


This Cervo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> .


I saw this one at the boutique when it was still available, very stunning color!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this one at the boutique when it was still available, very stunning color!


Quite neutral too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Quite neutral too!


After carrying my Denim medium cervo loop for the past two weeks, I find myself missing the sumptuous cervo leather so much.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Finally rescued my dark Barolo medium cervo Loop from my US mail box, worth the extra tax   ...
> 
> View attachment 4772119


Lovely bag!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely bag!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

looking forward to 5 o'clock


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty hadn't been carried in too long...


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> looking forward to 5 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 4810245


Is that a tea room? Really pretty, your bag fits right in.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Is that a tea room? Really pretty, your bag fits right in.


yes, Tea Lounge 
thank you!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> yes, Tea Lounge
> thank you!


I love all your Dubai pics, it appears they really like design over there. I’m sure you tea was yummy.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty hadn't been carried in too long...
> View attachment 4810604


I've missed seeing this one! I forgot how pretty that purple is.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I've missed seeing this one! I forgot how pretty that purple is.



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty hadn't been carried in too long..


Monalisa! One of my fav BV purples!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> Monalisa! One of my fav BV purples!



Thank you!    Yeah, that gorgeous MonaLisa color...


----------



## Ruxby

Ruxby said:


> went to the boutique to browse with orange cassette
> 
> View attachment 4808848
> 
> 
> saw this fabric cassette messenger
> View attachment 4808849
> 
> 
> And left with a little something
> View attachment 4808851



Sorry for the late response everyone but here it is. Cassette in Linoleum. The color looks lighter in the photo 



The dust bag it came with has a new look



With his orange bro


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I love all your Dubai pics, it appears they really like design over there. I’m sure you tea was yummy.


thanks, yes, i see a lot of Pouches carried, but mainly small ones xbody


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I just realized I am wearing Bottega from H to T. Though I dont have a pic of my top and shoes
> 
> View attachment 4805930


Love your Lauren


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Having a ball because I’m by myself for a few minutes. No kiddos!
> 
> View attachment 4807141


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Yey! So today, I went to the city to pick up the shoes I bought from Last Feb. I carried this exquisite bag with me (though lately this is my go to bag)
> 
> View attachment 4807310


Wow! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## jbags07

Ruxby said:


> went to the boutique to browse with orange cassette
> 
> View attachment 4808848
> 
> 
> saw this fabric cassette messenger
> View attachment 4808849
> 
> 
> And left with a little something
> View attachment 4808851


Love how the cassette drapes crossbody...such a great color too


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> looking forward to 5 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 4810245


Is this a Tea room?!  Its absolutely stunning. Perfect   staging for the Pouch


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty hadn't been carried in too long...
> View attachment 4810604


Such a pretty purple


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Such a pretty purple



Thank you!    It really is!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Is this a Tea room?!  Its absolutely stunning. Perfect   staging for the Pouch


yes, it is 
thank you!


----------



## Nibb

Ruxby said:


> Sorry for the late response everyone but here it is. Cassette in Linoleum. The color looks lighter in the photo
> View attachment 4811099
> 
> 
> The dust bag it came with has a new look
> View attachment 4811100
> 
> 
> With his orange bro
> View attachment 4811101


You are going to have fun with those two. Great colors


----------



## Ruxby

Nibb said:


> You are going to have fun with those two. Great colors


Thank You. They’re great, easy to carry and just the right size for essentials.


----------



## sngsk

Been months since I've brought any BV out. Finally getting out for a quick lunch today. Bringing along my Shadow piano clutch with a Fendi twilly to allow me to shoulder carry it.

Hope everyone's been keeping well and safe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Bringing along my Shadow piano clutch with a Fendi twilly


That's such a smart way of carrying this clutch. You look splendid as always.


----------



## JenJBS

sngsk said:


> Been months since I've brought any BV out. Finally getting out for a quick lunch today. Bringing along my Shadow piano clutch with a Fendi twilly to allow me to shoulder carry it.
> 
> Hope everyone's been keeping well and safe
> 
> View attachment 4816461



We've missed you, and your incredible bag collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

sngsk said:


> Been months since I've brought any BV out. Finally getting out for a quick lunch today. Bringing along my Shadow piano clutch with a Fendi twilly to allow me to shoulder carry it.
> 
> Hope everyone's been keeping well and safe
> 
> View attachment 4816461


And you have not lost your spectacular style.  You the only person I have ever seen who looks fantastic in every single outfit you put on!


----------



## sngsk

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's such a smart way of carrying this clutch. You look splendid as always.





JenJBS said:


> We've missed you, and your incredible bag collection.





southernbelle43 said:


> And you have not lost your spectacular style.  You the only person I have ever seen who looks fantastic in every single outfit you put on!



Aww...thank you my dears   you are all ever so kind.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> You the only person I have ever seen who looks fantastic in every single outfit you put on!


I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The first BV that suits me in shape, size and style


----------



## candycottons

Absolutely in love with my BV Padded Cassette, how soft and squishy it is, one of my most favourite bags


----------



## indiaink

candycottons said:


> Absolutely in love with my BV Padded Cassette, how soft and squishy it is, one of my most favourite bags
> 
> View attachment 4817898


Wow, terrific first post! Welcome!


----------



## candycottons

indiaink said:


> Wow, terrific first post! Welcome!



Thank you very much! I have been in read only for ages, it's time to be more vocal


----------



## RT1

candycottons said:


> Thank you very much! I have been in read only for ages, it's time to be more vocal


Yes, it is.    
The people here are wonderful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

candycottons said:


> Absolutely in love with my BV Padded Cassette, how soft and squishy it is, one of my most favourite bags


You look wonderful!


----------



## BBBagHag

Ugh I LOVE that


candycottons said:


> Absolutely in love with my BV Padded Cassette, how soft and squishy it is, one of my most favourite bags
> 
> View attachment 4817898


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> last shot made me crave for a cup of latte


Revisiting my old posts and I find myself still very much loving this color.


----------



## couturequeen

Oldie (my first BV) but a goodie!


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> Oldie (my first BV) but a goodie!
> 
> View attachment 4819091


I love your VCA bracelets too, just beautiful.


----------



## Juda

couturequeen said:


> Oldie (my first BV) but a goodie!
> 
> View attachment 4819091


Love this bag on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Oldie (my first BV) but a goodie!


This style looks very practical. Love it on you.


----------



## RT1

It's just gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Osaka in Atlantic. Fits all my essentials with room to spare. I wear it on the middle hole setting and strap though thin was very comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## winkzpinkz

The black cassette bag with contrasting white interior! Absolutely love the simplicity of the non-padded version!


----------



## RT1

winkzpinkz said:


> The black cassette bag with contrasting white interior! Absolutely love the simplicity of the non-padded version!
> View attachment 4820330
> View attachment 4820331
> View attachment 4820332



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## winkzpinkz

RTone said:


> Looks fabulous on you!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Can't go wrong with a purple Nodini.


----------



## indiaink

In honor of The Classics - Denim Medium Shoulder bag.


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> In honor of The Classics - Denim Medium Shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4823871



I loooove the color. Can't go wrong with TM's design + BV Craftmanship


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> I loooove the color. Can't go wrong with TM's design + BV Craftmanship


Exactly. EXACTLY. I have one DL (The original Pouch from 2019) coming, and that's all I'll do.


----------



## Tltxx

Loving the Padded Cassette


----------



## RT1

Tltxx said:


> Loving the Padded Cassette
> 
> View attachment 4823940


Ohhh, really pretty bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Denim Medium Shoulder bag.


Bag twins! My favourite leather from BV.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Grateful thank you for my dear friend whom linked me up to this small Cervo shoulder bag in Thyme and taking time to snap pics of hers for me.  I'm a green lover and very happy with its color, space and strap drop. 
@indiaink Thank you for helping me to authenticate it as well.


----------



## jeune_fille

Byzantine Campana


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> Byzantine Campana


Glorious purple! Congrats on getting your Campana. I knew how you wanted one.


----------



## jeune_fille

@frenziedhandbag , I actually bought this in 2016. I think it was my third bag if my memory is correct. I remember choosing between the Large Campana in Canard and Small Campana in Byzantine. But I apparently opted for this one. So I have to move fast and get that Large Peony!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> I have to move fast and get that Large Peony!


Ah, I see. Canard is equally beautiful as well. I used to have it in a Garda. Hope you can score the Peony!


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Osaka in Atlantic. Fits all my essentials with room to spare. I wear it on the middle hole setting and strap though thin was very comfortable on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4820208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820212


I’ve always thought Osaka was a very cool bag, yours looks roomy too. Thanks for posting


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thank you for my dear friend whom linked me up to this small Cervo shoulder bag in Thyme and taking time to snap pics of hers for me.  I'm a green lover and very happy with its color, space and strap drop.
> @indiaink Thank you for helping me to authenticate it as well.
> 
> View attachment 4824192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824194


Love it with you blue top.


----------



## Nibb

My classic choice for the day, I felt lazy but still had to get things done, for me this bag is easy and effortless.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4824348
> 
> My classic choice for the day, I felt lazy but still had to get things done, for me this bag is easy and effortless.


Such a glorious bag! I’d love to have the large, but the medium is more than plenty for me. Love this Nero beauty!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Such a glorious bag! I’d love to have the large, but the medium is more than plenty for me. Love this Nero beauty!


Thank you, It is big and my keys do get lost in it but I still love it. Putting the contents in pouches helps.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, I see. Canard is equally beautiful as well. I used to have it in a Garda. Hope you can score the Peony!


it was a lovely bag, just yesterday i was going thru my pics (cleaning out memory card in the phone) and found that snap i took of my and your bag sitting together on a chair


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Byzantine Campana
> 
> View attachment 4824221


Amazing dress!!  who makes it, please?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Thank you, It is big and my keys do get lost in it but I still love it. Putting the contents in pouches helps.


i use lanyard for the keys when i carry mine


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> always thought Osaka was a very cool bag, yours looks roomy too


I was surprised at this style. Having not tried on it before and only relying on @Phiomega's post of her smaller Osaka, I ordered this on a whim. It turned out way better than what I imagined. Still available at BV Woodbury Outlet if you are keen. You can look for Cristina. 



Nibb said:


> Love it with you blue top.


Thank you! 



Nibb said:


> this bag is easy and effortless.


Cervo is my absolute favourite. Just fuss free. A truly grab and go bag. 



indiaink said:


> I’d love to have the large, but the medium is more than plenty for me.


+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> found that snap i took of my and your bag sitting together on a chair


I still remember that day! Truly wish to be able to meet up again!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I still remember that day! Truly wish to be able to meet up again!


maybe, one day...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> maybe, one day...


I am hopeful!


----------



## jbags07

Took Lauren to dinner last night....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Took Lauren to dinner last night....
> 
> View attachment 4824597


Yep, you are definitely down south. I'm quite sure Miss Lauren was quite excited. I gotta look up a recipe for fried cheese grits and tomato gravy - sounds delicious!!!


----------



## JenJBS

jeune_fille said:


> Byzantine Campana
> 
> View attachment 4824221



Beautiful!


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> Amazing dress!!  who makes it, please?



Hi @ksuromax , I forgot the brand so I looked at the tag and it was Burberry Brit. Now I remember this is a 6-year old dress.


----------



## jeune_fille

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Aww thank you dear!


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Hi @ksuromax , I forgot the brand so I looked at the tag and it was Burberry Brit. Now I remember this is a 6-year old dress.


thanks! 
classic is timeless!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Took Lauren to dinner last night....


So beautiful.


----------



## Bagzcloset

My baby on the booster seat to work with me for the past week.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagzcloset said:


> My baby on the booster seat to work with me for the past week.
> 
> View attachment 4825032


Such a pretty colour for summer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagzcloset said:


> My baby on the booster seat to work with me for the past week.


Cheerful color! Love how the studs lend a subtle rock vibe to it.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## frenziedhandbag

@jbags07 
This is a lovely style! Loving your collection of BVs.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4826153


Does this one have a name?


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4826153


What a gorgeous Small Tote Bag with Ayers detail! So glad she’s living it up over there! She’s OBVIOUSLY much happier living with you.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> @jbags07
> This is a lovely style! Loving your collection of BVs.


. 
Thank you  this is a really easy bag to carry, and i just love the design


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> What a gorgeous Small Tote Bag with Ayers detail! So glad she’s living it up over there! She’s OBVIOUSLY much happier living with you.


How u let this one go is beyond me


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Does this one have a name?


Her former owner kindly replied to your question...great size, easy to carry, super cute style....has an extender strap for shoulder carry too.....i saw one on google in Barolo, no Ayers detail, and that was a stunner too....would love to find that bag some day too....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Her former owner kindly replied to your question...great size, easy to carry, super cute style....has an extender strap for shoulder carry too.....i saw one on google in Barolo, no Ayers detail, and that was a stunner too....would love to find that bag some day too....


I'll keep an eye out, I've seen the Barolo one somewhere I'm sure...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'll keep an eye out, I've seen the Barolo one somewhere I'm sure...


Not in the immediate future     The money tree is bare.  Some , errr, recent acquisitions have been made. But i would love to add one of these when i can. I cannot recommend this style enough ....DH adores it too.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Not in the immediate future     The money tree is bare.  Some , errr, recent acquisitions have been made. But i would love to add one of these when i can. I cannot recommend this style enough ....DH adores it too.


What other, errr, recent acquisitions? Thought you were too busy to shop     .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> What other, errr, recent acquisitions? Thought you were too busy to shop     .


Never too busy to shop  lol. Its boating season so thats the primary focus, and i’ve been selling like a madwoman. 21 bags this month ......eliminating most of my contemporary bags. And that frees up BV money current layaway situation includes an Aqua Lauren and a large Nero Loop. There might be a Celine Trifold involved too  And i may have picked up a Nero Nodini, a Hanami 50 anniv basket bag, an Indigo Silk nappa mini ponza large Veneta, and a Armatura medium Veneta.....


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Never too busy to shop  lol. Its boating season so thats the primary focus, and i’ve been selling like a madwoman. 21 bags this month ......eliminating most of my contemporary bags. And that frees up BV money current layaway situation includes an Aqua Lauren and a large Nero Loop. There might be a Celine Trifold involved too  And i may have picked up a Nero Nodini, a Hanami 50 anniv basket bag, an Indigo Silk nappa mini ponza large Veneta, and a Armatura medium Veneta.....


What a haul! Good job


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Never too busy to shop  lol. Its boating season so thats the primary focus, and i’ve been selling like a madwoman. 21 bags this month ......eliminating most of my contemporary bags. And that frees up BV money current layaway situation includes an Aqua Lauren and a large Nero Loop. There might be a Celine Trifold involved too  And i may have picked up a Nero Nodini, a Hanami 50 anniv basket bag, an Indigo Silk nappa mini ponza large Veneta, and a Armatura medium Veneta.....


Yeah, well no one can accuse you of not supporting the economy   . Looking forward to multiple reveals!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Never too busy to shop


Goodness, what a fabulous haul! We need to see all of it when they arrive!


----------



## BBBagHag

Can’t wait to see your reveals! And maybe a family shot? I’ve been itching for some eye candy!


jbags07 said:


> Never too busy to shop  lol. Its boating season so thats the primary focus, and i’ve been selling like a madwoman. 21 bags this month ......eliminating most of my contemporary bags. And that frees up BV money current layaway situation includes an Aqua Lauren and a large Nero Loop. There might be a Celine Trifold involved too  And i may have picked up a Nero Nodini, a Hanami 50 anniv basket bag, an Indigo Silk nappa mini ponza large Veneta, and a Armatura medium Veneta.....


----------



## Bagcoolie

With camel cervo loop at cafe today.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagcoolie said:


> With camel cervo loop at cafe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826382


Love that colour!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Love that colour!





Bagcoolie said:


> With camel cervo loop at cafe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826382


+1


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Love that colour!


+2 gorgeous color!


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> Can’t wait to see your reveals! And maybe a family shot? I’ve been itching for some eye candy!


To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder


I’m pretty sure this is a judgement free zone, I could use some eye candy. Hoard away!


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> With camel cervo loop at cafe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826382


OMG! That color! I'm sitting here in my chair staring at the screen saying 'hmm hmmm mmmm oh my god is that a color or what mmmm mmmm mmmm'


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder


Are you KIDDIN' me? Woman, this forum was built on Crazy Bag Ladies, and with the cost of the Classics going even lower, we're all collecting. I know it will be a thing to gather the family around, but please do so - preferably on the dock, so we can ALSO have a view of that lake. Double eye-candy. You've got a cart, right? Just haul 'em on out there. And don't forget the leetle Muppets of the house!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder



Collector, not hoarder... And given how many bags I've acquired this year...  If anything, we'll just be envious of your excellent collection! You've gotten some amazing bags! And it seems like this is the year to get the classic/TM bags, before they are gone for good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With camel cervo loop at cafe today.


What a beautiful color and I recognize this cafe backdrop.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder


It’s OK we know you have a small problem     . You’re not alone! This is a judgement-free zone!


----------



## BBBagHag

Grrrrl, who do you think is reading these??



jbags07 said:


> To be honest, i am a little embarrassed to post a family pic b/c i’ve acquired so many bags in such a short period , y’all will think me a crazy bag lady hoarder


----------



## RT1

Post the D--N pictures...people are waiting!!!!


----------



## indiaink

Hey hey - let’s calm down, no pressure. The bags aren’t going anywhere. 

ETA: let’s do this the right way @jbags07 no pressure, all good, WE’RE DYING HERE.  How about just one...


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Hey hey - let’s calm down, no pressure. The bags aren’t going anywhere.
> 
> ETA: let’s do this the right way @jbags07 no pressure, all good, *WE’RE DYING HERE.*  How about just one...



Let me add a little emphasis to your statement!


----------



## Ruxby

In the beaches of Santorini with Arco tote


----------



## indiaink

Ruxby said:


> In the beaches of Santorini with Arco tote
> View attachment 4828009


Pure talent, right there.


----------



## ksuromax

Monalisa Nodini


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini


Pink and purple look so good together!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink and purple look so good together!


thank you!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4828219


You always look so stunning in your photos.
And, I love the pink/purple combo on you.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4828219



Bag Twin!   It's beautiful, and looks great with that shirt.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You always look so stunning in your photos.
> And, I love the pink/purple combo on you.





JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!   It's beautiful, and looks great with that shirt.


thank you both, you are very kind!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Osaka in Atlantic.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With pacific blue nylon tote today. Impulse purchase at an airport two years ago and now, all travels are on the back-burner...


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> With pacific blue nylon tote today. Impulse purchase at an airport two years ago and now, all travels are on the back-burner...
> 
> View attachment 4829211


I've always wondered about this "treatment"  - I should pick up something in it before it disappears... This is very nice!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Are you KIDDIN' me? Woman, this forum was built on Crazy Bag Ladies, and with the cost of the Classics going even lower, we're all collecting. I know it will be a thing to gather the family around, but please do so - preferably on the dock, so we can ALSO have a view of that lake. Double eye-candy. You've got a cart, right? Just haul 'em on out there. And don't forget the leetle Muppets of the house!


Oh boy, corral the bags and the pups?! Thats a big job   Lol.  I will buckle to all the pressure here and post once my 2 most recent acquisitions join the family. Promise.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Collector, not hoarder... And given how many bags I've acquired this year...  If anything, we'll just be envious of your excellent collection! You've gotten some amazing bags! And it seems like this is the year to get the classic/TM bags, before they are gone for good.


Why thank u kindly  and yes,you’ve done some damage yourself this year!


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> Grrrrl, who do you think is reading these??





indiaink said:


> Hey hey - let’s calm down, no pressure. The bags aren’t going anywhere.
> 
> ETA: let’s do this the right way @jbags07 no pressure, all good, WE’RE DYING HERE.  How about just one...





RTone said:


> Let me add a little emphasis to your statement!





ok, i will do a sneak peak today


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4828219


This color


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Osaka in Atlantic.
> 
> View attachment 4828996


I just love this color, its on my wishlist!  Looks like a great style too


----------



## Bagcoolie

indiaink said:


> I've always wondered about this "treatment"  - I should pick up something in it before it disappears... This is very nice!


Thank you so much, Indiaink  This bag is almost weightless so it is good for travelling. Literally two layers of nylon sewn together with leather handles. The only potential consideration is that it has no zip but that does not bother me. I love Pacific Blue which together with Atlantic, are my all-time favorite blue shades from BV


----------



## muchstuff

Turns out that the maxi really does look too big on me so I’ll be giving this one up and searching for a large in this treatment but just had to show her...


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Turns out that the maxi really does look too big on me so I’ll be giving this one up and searching for a large in this treatment but just had to show her...
> 
> View attachment 4829375


Pretty! But it always seems my bags are too big or too little!
I love black BV and especially red BV!


----------



## muggles

My bad!


----------



## muggles

Back on subject got two bags coming today with ups!
Don’t need hubby fussing!
Unfortunately he will be home!


----------



## jbags07

Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake  

Bags of the day.......


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


Oh. My. God. Fantastic!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434



Stunning!        Thanks for the gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


Im speechless, also jealous :cry:


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


Wow! Great collection.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Turns out that the maxi really does look too big on me so I’ll be giving this one up and searching for a large in this treatment but just had to show her...
> 
> View attachment 4829375



This is gorgeous! what is the treatment called? Hope you find the large soon!


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434



WOW! What a collection


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


Oh my golly! What a super awesome collection!


----------



## alisonanna

Ooh those minis!


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous! what is the treatment called? Hope you find the large soon!


Velours.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Velours.



Thank you indiaink!


----------



## bmk33

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434





jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


This collection is to die for!


----------



## bmk33

muchstuff said:


> Turns out that the maxi really does look too big on me so I’ll be giving this one up and searching for a large in this treatment but just had to show her...
> 
> View attachment 4829375


What is the name of this bottega?


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous! what is the treatment called? Hope you find the large soon!


Nappa velours is what the reference thread calls it, the velour is flocked onto the nappa intrecciato. Thanks, I'm sure I'll find one, but they're never around when you want them to be!


----------



## muchstuff

bmk33 said:


> What is the name of this bottega?


It's a maxi Veneta with a nappa velours treatment.


----------



## indiaink

Special to @ksuromax thanks for posting never-ending photos of your black beauty - today I’m giving the burgundy The Pouch another try, and China Red Doggie is along for the ride. Even DH finds this bag interesting. I should have shown him the black, maybe I would have held on to it longer. This one is for sure not going ANYWHERE except out to dinner - LOL.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Special to @ksuromax thanks for posting never-ending photos of your black beauty - today I’m giving the burgundy The Pouch another try, and China Red Doggie is along for the ride. Even DH finds this bag interesting. I should have showed him the black, maybe I would have held on to it longer. This one is for sure not going ANYWHERE except out to dinner - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4829675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829676


enjoy the dinner!  
tell us later how it feels after the test drive


----------



## bmk33

muchstuff said:


> Nappa velours is what the reference thread calls it, the velour is flocked onto the nappa intrecciato. Thanks, I'm sure I'll find one, but they're never around when you want them to be!


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With pacific blue nylon tote today


This is beautiful and fuss free. This all will end soon and soon we will take to the friendly skies again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> I just love this color, its on my wishlist!


Atlantic is gorgeous! I really do love both the color and style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Turns out that the maxi really does look too big on me


I saw this bag irl before on a local celebrity that is pretty petite. It looked gorgeous on her. Sorry to hear it didn't work for you but it truly is a very pretty treatment.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Bags of the day.......


Oh my, what a collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> This one is for sure not going ANYWHERE except out to dinner


It looks great on you. I find burgundy a very versatile color, and softer in a way with lighter outfits. 
*Going out to dinner is a BIG thing now, for me that is. I get pretty excited at the thought of being able to bring a nice bag and enjoy good food for a few hours.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Nappa velours is what the reference thread calls it, the velour is flocked onto the nappa intrecciato. Thanks, I'm sure I'll find one, but they're never around when you want them to be!



Thank you! It is really pretty!


----------



## indiaink

Out to dinner ... and man, I get it now. The Pouch is super easy to carry, it drapes across your forearm for arm carry, you can carry it by hand, it can squish under your arm, it just hangs out with you wherever. And security? I really appreciate not having to open the top and move the strap out of the way. Open and shut. That’s it! #gettingpoorerbythepouch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> it just hangs out with you wherever.


So nice to hear that it is working out for you!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Out to dinner ... and man, I get it now. The Pouch is super easy to carry, it drapes across your forearm for arm carry, you can carry it by hand, it can squish under your arm, it just hangs out with you wherever. And security? I really appreciate not having to open the top and move the strap out of the way. Open and shut. That’s it! #gettingpoorerbythepouch
> View attachment 4829891



What a beauty  (ugh... now I want one! LOL)


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this bag irl before on a local celebrity that is pretty petite. It looked gorgeous on her. Sorry to hear it didn't work for you but it truly is a very pretty treatment.


It's literally a matter of a couple of inches too wide. Very tempted to keep it but if I try it on beside a large I know it's too big.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Out to dinner ... and man, I get it now. The Pouch is super easy to carry, it drapes across your forearm for arm carry, you can carry it by hand, it can squish under your arm, it just hangs out with you wherever. And security? I really appreciate not having to open the top and move the strap out of the way. Open and shut. That’s it! #gettingpoorerbythepouch
> View attachment 4829891


It’s a beauty, I hope you have as much adventure with yours as K is having with hers.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Very tempted to keep it but if I try it on beside a large I know it's too big.


If it doesn't work out, I second your thoughts to let it go. There will always be another one which will work better.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> If it doesn't work out, I second your thoughts to let it go. There will always be another one which will work better.


I agree, I’ll find the large one day!


----------



## doni

indiaink said:


> Out to dinner ... and man, I get it now. The Pouch is super easy to carry, it drapes across your forearm for arm carry, you can carry it by hand, it can squish under your arm, it just hangs out with you wherever. And security? I really appreciate not having to open the top and move the strap out of the way. Open and shut. That’s it! #gettingpoorerbythepouch
> View attachment 4829891




Lovely. I have it in the same color as you. So beautiful.
But last time I took it for diner al fresco, I didn’t know what to do with it!


----------



## indiaink

doni said:


> Lovely. I have it in the same color as you. So beautiful.
> But last time I took it for diner al fresco, I didn’t know what to do with it!


Well, it had its own chair. The two of us sat at a 4-chair table.  After the pandemic and we go out with friends, that will be interesting.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Well, it had its own chair. The two of us sat at a 4-chair table.  After the pandemic and we go out with friends, that will be interesting.


One of the threads mentioned the pouch as a nice lumbar pillow.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Sneak peek. These are the Venetas. Going to take a nap with them before i head out on the lake
> 
> Bags of the day.......
> 
> View attachment 4829431
> View attachment 4829432
> View attachment 4829433
> View attachment 4829434


Oh My! This is a stunning collection. I would nap with them too!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> One of the threads mentioned the pouch as a nice lumbar pillow.


That’s a thought ... my husband recommends sitting it in my lap and covering it with my napkin...


----------



## jbags07

Dentist and errands today, Nodini is the perfect errand bag!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Special to @ksuromax thanks for posting never-ending photos of your black beauty - today I’m giving the burgundy The Pouch another try, and China Red Doggie is along for the ride. Even DH finds this bag interesting. I should have shown him the black, maybe I would have held on to it longer. This one is for sure not going ANYWHERE except out to dinner - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4829675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829676


Love this bag, i may have to investigate....great color too!


----------



## jbags07

Many of you posted very nice comments about my Veneta collection, a big thank you very much to all of you for your kind words, and for letting me share


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you sharing  Your bags are gorgeous! I’m obsessed with your minis! I just saw a really cute on powered somewhere and now I’m thinking about it...


jbags07 said:


> Many of you posted very nice comments about my Veneta collection, a big thank you very much to all of you for your kind words, and for letting me share


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you sharing  Your bags are gorgeous! I’m obsessed with your minis! I just saw a really cute on powered somewhere and now I’m thinking about it...


Lol, i am obsessed with minis too. I need more     Too cute!  Definitely very light carry days tho, a card case, phone, lipstick, and small keychain....

what color are you looking at? There is a darling purple pleated one on ebay....


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> That’s a thought ... my husband recommends sitting it in my lap and covering it with my napkin...


Bad idea!


----------



## BBBagHag

Oooh I don't see the purple one on ebay... maybe someone already grabbed it. Can you send a link?


jbags07 said:


> Lol, i am obsessed with minis too. I need more     Too cute!  Definitely very light carry days tho, a card case, phone, lipstick, and small keychain....
> 
> what color are you looking at? There is a darling purple pleated one on ebay....



I was talking about the turquoise one on Poshmark. There's also a barolo-ish one on Posh as well.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Bad idea!


I just rolled my eyes at him.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Oooh I don't see the purple one on ebay... maybe someone already grabbed it. Can you send a link?
> 
> 
> I was talking about the turquoise one on Poshmark. There's also a barolo-ish one on Posh as well.


Outrageous prices on the minis lately. I’ve even seen some of them labelled as Jodies.


----------



## indiaink

Re: The Pouch and what to do with it when carrying out - perhaps keep a rolled up Twilly for emergency hanging on the chair or the Clipa on the table. See post 333 in this thread for the chain strap idea: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pouch.1004999/page-23#post-33576111


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Re: The Pouch and what to do with with it when carrying out - perhaps keep a rolled up Twilly for emergency hanging on the chair or the Clipa on the table. See post 333 in this thread for the chain strap idea: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pouch.1004999/page-23#post-33576111


I like the way that looks, a twilly would be a fun addition.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Nero cervo loop which was with me this evening, resting a bit post dinner and a trip to the supermarket


----------



## muchstuff

Medium barolo Loop...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Nero cervo loop





muchstuff said:


> Medium barolo Loop.


The cervo beauties are out to play. Can't resist joining you ladies. Denim cervo loop for the weekend.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cervo beauties are out to play. Can't resist joining you ladies. Denim cervo loop for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4831811


Fraternal triplets!


----------



## alisonanna

My two latest
Waiting to be used


----------



## Jam2

Carried cervo loop to lunch and groceries shopping.


----------



## Bagcoolie

It is raining cervo loops. Let me add to the party  Am out with small loop in denim


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> small loop in denim


This bag is amazing! Thank you for sharing this bag with me years ago. I'm so glad to own one now.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagcoolie said:


> It is raining cervo loops. Let me add to the party  Am out with small loop in denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832946


This looks bigger than I thought it would. Any chance of a pic with it on your shoulder?


----------



## Bagcoolie

muchstuff said:


> This looks bigger than I thought it would. Any chance of a pic with it on your shoulder?


It is rather roomy except that I canny fit a BV continental style wallet without it being too squishy. Here is a poor pic of the bag on my shoulder. Hope it helps


----------



## Bagcoolie

Typological error - “cannot” instead of “canny” in the first line . Apologies.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagcoolie said:


> It is rather roomy except that I canny fit a BV continental style wallet without it being too squishy. Here is a poor pic of the bag on my shoulder. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833138


Thanks!


----------



## Bagcoolie

muchstuff said:


> Thanks!


You are most welcome.!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> It is rather roomy.


I second this. Plenty spacious for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> View attachment 4824192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824194


@muchstuff The very same small Cervo shoulder bag that @Bagcoolie owns. Hope the mod shot and WIMB helps.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> @muchstuff The very same small Cervo shoulder bag that @Bagcoolie owns. Hope the mod shot and WIMB helps.


Thanks, I may need one of those...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I may need one of those...


Happy hunting!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy hunting!


Thanks!


----------



## Tltxx

Midday coffee runs with my Padded Cassette


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic Nodini


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4834932


Love this one...you always post the Best pictures!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4834932



Your pretty pink nail polish looks stunning against that beautiful dark blue bag!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Love this one...you always post the Best pictures!


God bless Blackberry!!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Your pretty pink nail polish looks stunning against that beautiful dark blue bag!


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini


Perfect color combo. You have an artist's eyes when it comes to color pairing.


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect color combo. You have an artist's eyes when it comes to color pairing.



+1  She really does.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Outrageous prices on the minis lately. I’ve even seen some of them labelled as Jodies.


I know. Sigh.  Have not bought one in awhile b/c of it. One on TRR right now for 1500


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect color combo. You have an artist's eyes when it comes to color pairing.


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

no surprise here, again the Pouch 
anyone up to guess what's inside the green bag?


----------



## RT1

Possibly a smaller pouch?


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Possibly a smaller pouch?


nope


----------



## RT1

It's hard to tell by the size of these "new BV shopping bags!"

One more guess, a Nodini?
Or a Cassette?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> no surprise here, again the Pouch
> anyone up to guess what's inside the green bag?
> 
> View attachment 4836273


Love the green bag ... hmmm... my first guess was wrong, so ...


----------



## ksuromax

don't waste your calories, my friends, you won't ever guess it... these funny people thought it was a good idea to pack my poor necklace in this bag  and the bracelet
and they are polished. 
this is what i would call 'licked to death'
shining like hell  
i didn't protest this silly package, just because i wanted to get a green bag  
necklace is back to its place, so is the bracelet!


----------



## ksuromax

would you tell these are 3 identical bracelets?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> would you tell these are 3 identical bracelets?
> 
> View attachment 4836287


So glad to have your lovlies back, yes? And there are way to help the oxidation occur... congrats on the green bag!


----------



## RT1

A little bit of bleach or Liver of Sulphur would put the patina back in no time.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> So glad to have your lovlies back, yes? And there are way to help the oxidation occur... congrats on the green bag!


yeah, i'm happy to get them back
i know, 1 wash with the sulphur soap will restore their dark beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> A little bit of bleach or Liver of Sulphur would put the patina back in no time.


cross posted!


----------



## RT1

Your bracelets really are gorgeous.   
I'd put the patina on the one they polished to make them look all alike, but that JMHO.


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Your bracelets really are gorgeous.
> I'd put the patina on the one they polished to make them look all alike, but that JMHO.


not JYHO, but my plan for tomorrow


----------



## RT1

You go Girl!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> You go Girl!!!


----------



## Nibb

Omg! They don’t have any silversmiths on staff! What were they thinking?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Omg! They don’t have any silversmiths on staff! What were they thinking?


nope
all items are shipped back to Italy for repairs. 
My necklace traveled to Italy 2 times for the last 9 months!  with no result! finally, they got it done here, locally. 
and polished


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> nope
> all items are shipped back to Italy for repairs.
> My necklace traveled to Italy 2 times for the last 9 months!  with no result! finally, they got it done here, locally.
> and polished


Regardless they are beautiful and patina is simple, happy they are reunited but geez, it’s BV!


----------



## imunlisted

From a few weeks ago; super-vintage (has the old authentication tags and pigskin interior) red (not exactly sure of the color name) tiny/mini (?) Veneta... and unimpressed fur baby.  

Doesn't fit much at all, especially when you have a giant phone , but it's so cute and classic.


----------



## muchstuff

imunlisted said:


> From a few weeks ago; super-vintage (has the old authentication tags and pigskin interior) red (not exactly sure of the color name) tiny/mini (?) Veneta... and unimpressed fur baby.
> 
> Doesn't fit much at all, especially when you have a giant phone , but it's so cute and classic.
> 
> View attachment 4836550


Very cute mini Veneta!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

imunlisted said:


> so cute and classic.


Matches your shoes perfectly!


----------



## ksuromax

Going grocery shopping in style


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping in style


Definitely in style. Atlantic is so beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Definitely in style. Atlantic is so beautiful.


thanks, Sweetheart


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping in style
> 
> View attachment 4836793


I just love this color. The Nodini has truly become one of my all-time favorite crossbodies. It is a perfect design (IMHO).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still Denim medium cervo bag


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Denim medium cervo bag
> 
> View attachment 4837739


So easy to carry...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> So easy to carry...


Indeed, it's an absolute joy to carry. Another cervo is otw. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed, it's an absolute joy to carry. Another cervo is otw. Can't wait to receive it!


Which one?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Which one?


The baseball loop. I enjoyed my Atlantic but thought the medium hung better and I didn't use my Atlantic as much as I like to. Not sure if it is the color? @ksuromax rocks Atlantic so well though.  Got it in Nero this round.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The baseball loop. I enjoyed my Atlantic but thought the medium hung better and I didn't use my Atlantic as much as I like to. Not sure if it is the color? @ksuromax rocks Atlantic so well though.  Got it in Nero this round.


Baseball hobo?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Baseball hobo?


The cervo baseball style that @ksuromax owns a rainbow of?


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cervo baseball style that @ksuromax owns a rainbow of?


Yup that’s the baseball hobo, it’s lovely in black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> it’s lovely in black.


Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still Denim medium cervo bag
> 
> View attachment 4837739


A beauty, love the blue with the yellow sweater, very Provence combination.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> A beauty


The air conditioning in my country is merciless. A cheerful knit is necessary for those long hours waiting at the hospital.


----------



## BBBagHag

This bag is breathtaking. Excuse the outfit, it’s been a long day.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> This bag is breathtaking. Excuse the outfit, it’s been a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838781
> View attachment 4838782
> View attachment 4838783


I've never seen this, how do they describe it? What is the body of the bag made of?


----------



## BBBagHag

From what I’ve gathered from old tPF threads, it’s a “papier” from 2010. I have no idea what it’s made of. It feels like those helium balloons you buy at the party store and deflate. That’s the best way I can describe it. It doesn’t feel like leather at all. I’ve seen one other one in a metallic pink somewhere on this forum.



muchstuff said:


> I've never seen this, how do they describe it? What is the body of the bag made of?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> From what I’ve gathered from old tPF threads, it’s a “papier” from 2010. I have no idea what it’s made of. It feels like those helium balloons you buy at the party store and deflate. That’s the best way I can describe it. It doesn’t feel like leather at all. I’ve seen one other one in a metallic pink somewhere on this forum.


Cool, I need to see what I can find about it!


----------



## muchstuff

@BBBagHag the lovely @Hershey'sKisses posted this last December...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-age-post-here.115185/page-231#post-33470472


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> This bag is breathtaking. Excuse the outfit, it’s been a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838781
> View attachment 4838782
> View attachment 4838783



What a show stopper! Stunning! Congratulations on a major score!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! 


JenJBS said:


> What a show stopper! Stunning! Congratulations on a major score!


----------



## BBBagHag

Yes! I think that’s the thread where I learned about the name and year! I love it in that color too!


muchstuff said:


> @BBBagHag the lovely @Hershey'sKisses posted this last December...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-age-post-here.115185/page-231#post-33470472


----------



## winkzpinkz

Decided to bring my cassette bag out for the day  I like the pairing of the black cassette with my neutral outfit


----------



## RT1

Superb look, in my opinion!


----------



## lindacherie

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to bring my cassette bag out for the day  I like the pairing of the black cassette with my neutral outfit
> View attachment 4839186
> View attachment 4839187
> View attachment 4839188
> View attachment 4839189
> View attachment 4839190



Always like seeing your bags + outfits! Where did you get your tshirt, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Kimbashop

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to bring my cassette bag out for the day  I like the pairing of the black cassette with my neutral outfit
> View attachment 4839186
> View attachment 4839187
> View attachment 4839188
> View attachment 4839189
> View attachment 4839190


Love this bag on you! It looks very edgy but also classic.


----------



## winkzpinkz

lindacherie said:


> Always like seeing your bags + outfits! Where did you get your tshirt, if you don’t mind sharing?


It’s from toteme!


----------



## muchstuff

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to bring my cassette bag out for the day  I like the pairing of the black cassette with my neutral outfit
> View attachment 4839186
> View attachment 4839187
> View attachment 4839188
> View attachment 4839189
> View attachment 4839190


Great look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to bring my cassette bag out


You make me like the cassette more than the mod pics on BV website. You look great with it!


----------



## gagabag

Aussie sun is just crazy! Taken at 7:30AM. No fancy filters, just sunrays


My 2-yr old grey cervo loop


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Aussie sun is just crazy! Taken at 7:30AM. No fancy filters, just sunrays
> View attachment 4840446
> 
> My 2-yr old grey cervo loop


Fabulous shot!


----------



## ksuromax

Canard hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> 
> View attachment 4841920


Look at that colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Look at that colour!


it's my tribute to Mousse
she was my twin on this


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's my tribute to Mousse
> she was my twin on this


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> 
> View attachment 4841920



It's a gorgeous color, and bag!      Lovely tribute to Mousse.


----------



## BBBagHag

Maxis are my fav   About to pack her up for the day


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Maxis are my fav   About to pack her up for the day
> View attachment 4842856
> View attachment 4842857


One of my faves   .


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> This bag is breathtaking. Excuse the outfit, it’s been a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838781
> View attachment 4838782
> View attachment 4838783


Just....wow!  Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to bring my cassette bag out for the day  I like the pairing of the black cassette with my neutral outfit
> View attachment 4839186
> View attachment 4839187
> View attachment 4839188
> View attachment 4839189
> View attachment 4839190


Your whole look is just fabulous, you carry this bag so well


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> 
> View attachment 4841920


This color!  Its spectacular.  I must find one.


----------



## jbags07

Still in my Nodini, its been hectic so this is the longest i’ve carried the same bag in long time! Dressed her up with a special delivery that arrived today....i was very lucky that Amy from Orlando hunted this down for me....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Still in my Nodini, its been hectic so this is the longest i’ve carried the same bag in long time! Dressed her up with a special delivery that arrived today....i was very lucky that Amy from Orlando hunted this down for me....
> 
> View attachment 4842971



The black bag a hundred does are very cute together!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> The black bag a hundred does are very cute together!


Thank u!  I wanted one for so long, and i got it for a steal, so my excitement is double


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Thank u!  I wanted one for so long, and i got it for a steal, so my excitement is double


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Maxis are my fav   About to pack her up for the day
> View attachment 4842856
> View attachment 4842857


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4834932



This beautiful pic/bag made it into the PurseBlog Weekly Roundup!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> This beautiful pic/bag made it into the PurseBlog Weekly Roundup!


Yay congrats @ksuromax !


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Yay congrats @ksuromax !


whoo hoo!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> This beautiful pic/bag made it into the PurseBlog Weekly Roundup!


Woot!


----------



## RT1

Outstanding news!!!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## JenJBS

This beauty.


----------



## indiaink

The cammello Pouch arrived ... this color is so melty. A friend has accused me of buying  this kitchen stool just for my pouches.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> The cammello Pouch arrived ... this color is so melty. A friend has accused me of buying  this kitchen stool just for my pouches.
> 
> View attachment 4845886


 Yay? Or Nay?


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> The cammello Pouch arrived ... this color is so melty. A friend has accused me of buying  this kitchen stool just for my pouches.
> 
> View attachment 4845886



It is beautiful!   Congratulations!  
Accused?  As if buying a beautiful wooden stool to display your pretty bags is a bad thing?  Huh?  That stool is gorgeous!  The color!  The wood grain!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Yay? Or Nay?


Oh yay, for sure - I LOVE The Pouch. Once I wrapped my head around it and understood it was not like anything I've ever carried, and plus your great photos, I was sold.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> It is beautiful!   Congratulations!
> Accused?  As if buying a beautiful wooden stool to display your pretty bags is a bad thing?  Huh?  That stool is gorgeous!  The color!  The wood grain!


Yeah, this friend's understanding of handbags goes no further than Coach, and then Coach at a thrift store. But I love her.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh yay, for sure - I LOVE The Pouch. Once I wrapped my head around it and understood it was not like anything I've ever carried, and plus your great photos, I was sold.


 looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> looking forward to your mod shots!


Between you and @RT1 I may do it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> The cammello Pouch arrived ...


This color is absolutely delicious!


----------



## jillr57

BBBagHag said:


> Maxis are my fav   About to pack her up for the day
> View attachment 4842856
> View attachment 4842857


Love this leather!!  Do you recall the name of the pattern or the color?


----------



## muchstuff

jillr57 said:


> Love this leather!!  Do you recall the name of the pattern or the color?


I have the same bag in a large, the treatment is called intagli. Colour is ebano.


----------



## indiaink

jillr57 said:


> Love this leather!!  Do you recall the name of the pattern or the color?


... and it was only ever done in Cervo leather.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> The cammello Pouch arrived ... this color is so melty. A friend has accused me of buying  this kitchen stool just for my pouches.
> 
> View attachment 4845886


Gorgeous, i love this color     Y'all are making me want a pouch now


----------



## pinksky777

My new large caramel intrecciato


----------



## Bagcoolie

Out god morning coffee to be followed by grocery shopping with medium Olympia in canard.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> medium Olympia in canard.


Grocery shopping in style. Always have a soft spot for Canard.


----------



## jbags07

did some grocery shopping in style yesterday too!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4854824
> 
> did some grocery shopping in style yesterday too!


She looks great, love her with the doggo.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> She looks great, love her with the doggo.


Thank you!  First time using her, shifting to fall/winter bags now...i use my medium nero veneta in warmer months cause i can shoulder carry her without bulky clothes...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> did some grocery shopping in style yesterday too!


The backdrop looks so cheerful! Love doggie on Nero Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4854824
> 
> did some grocery shopping in style yesterday too!


amazing, just too beautiful for words!


----------



## alisonanna

My cute little preloved DL I just picked up - Mini Bag


----------



## Bijouxlady

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4856839
> 
> My cute little preloved DL I just picked up - Mini Bag


----------



## Bijouxlady

I love that shade of RED!


----------



## pinksky777

When you can’t pick just one


----------



## indiaink

pinksky777 said:


> When you can’t pick just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857119


Oh, my income lets me pick just one.


----------



## pinksky777

indiaink said:


> Oh, my income lets me pick just one.


Haha well the pouch I saved up for and the other two were generous gifts


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> When you can’t pick just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857119


Love, love, love all three of these bags.  
Especially your Pouch.  
Incredible bags!!!


----------



## pinksky777

RT1 said:


> Love, love, love all three of these bags.
> Especially your Pouch.
> Incredible bags!!!


Yes the pouch is also my fave!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Oh, my income lets me *pick just one.*


I can't even afford one right now!!!


----------



## sngsk

Still working from home but popping out for the odd lunch out and taking my nodini with me. Oh how i miss taking my BVs out on a daily basis.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Oh how i miss taking my BVs out on a daily basis.


Looking fabulous as always. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## jbags07

Took Lauren to lunch yesterday


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> amazing, just too beautiful for words!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4856839
> 
> My cute little preloved DL I just picked up - Mini Bag


Gorgeous! Do you know which red this is? Its fabulous!


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> When you can’t pick just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857119


Gorgeous bags, and this pic!  Its art


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bags, and this pic!  Its art


Omg thank you! It’s pics I took for my Instagram stories.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Took Lauren to lunch yesterday


Lunching in style!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Took Lauren to lunch yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4857859


such a lovely clutch. Is that a too-toned brown, or just the lighting?


----------



## alisonanna

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous! Do you know which red this is? Its fabulous!


I'm not sure, but I think it's bright red


----------



## RT1

This one.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762


Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## RT1

Thank You, my friend!


----------



## dolali

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762



Beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762


No modshot?


----------



## RT1

It's coming....cut me some slack.   
You know I never am able to take good modeling shots!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Campana.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4858902


The best, love that bag, love all your pretty purples.


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4858902



Very pretty! Great picture


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4858902


That is so beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> Very pretty! Great picture



Thank you!    I want to get in a few last pics of green grass before the weather changes...


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is so beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> The best, love that bag, love all your pretty purples.



Thank you!    Agree that MonaLisa is the best purple.  I love them all, but MonaLisa...


----------



## indiaink

With my new-to-me key chain...


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> With my new-to-me key chain...
> 
> View attachment 4859027



So cute!   Your own little ray of sunshine!   And it looks lovely against your bordeaux Pouch!


----------



## Adele206

dolali said:


> Very pretty! Great picture


Gorgeous color


----------



## Kimbashop

indiaink said:


> With my new-to-me key chain...
> 
> View attachment 4859027


so sweet! I love the colors together.


----------



## Adele206

indiaink said:


> With my new-to-me key chain...
> 
> View attachment 4859027


That is adorbs!!!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> With my new-to-me key chain...
> 
> View attachment 4859027



OMG! This is so beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762


The leather does look yummy on this one.


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762


wowwowwow!!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4858902


Fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> With my new-to-me key chain...
> 
> View attachment 4859027


super cute!!!


----------



## ksuromax

This!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 4859134



Looks like you two are having fun!  Great pic!


----------



## ksuromax

Guess what??


----------



## RT1

OK, what's that underneath your Pouch?
Show it off, please?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Guess what??
> 
> View attachment 4859824


Can I just move there? Do you have room? Just me.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Can I just move there? Do you have room? Just me.


Right? She and her pouch live in wonderland.


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> OK, what's that underneath your Pouch?
> Show it off, please?


an attribute of the new reality - a face mask!
and a new book


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. i have scared more people (wearing this mask) in the last 2 days than i did ever in my entire life!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Can I just move there? Do you have room? Just me.


it's a cafe (a really nice one!) MORE, do you want me to ask them if they have a room for you?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> it's a cafe (a really nice one!) MORE, do you want me to ask them if they have a room for you?


Nah, that's OK. I would like to know about your chain Knot though - it's bigger than a 'normal' Knot, right? You can fit a phone in it? Well, maybe not your BB, but an iPhone 6 x 3 (inches - or 15.24cm x 7.62cm)


----------



## indiaink

New Petra Double Nodini this afternoon - getting tired of hand-carry.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Can I just move there? Do you have room? Just me.


Ahem, don't you want company?


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> New Petra Double Nodini this afternoon - getting tired of hand-carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860097


Hey, that looks familiar!


----------



## indiaink

All Twillied up!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> All Twillied up!
> 
> View attachment 4860278


You did so good here, my friend!     
This looks fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.


Stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nero baseball. That yummy leather!


----------



## Nibb

Still, with a moussie in tow.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero baseball. That yummy leather!
> 
> View attachment 4860338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860340


So glad you like it, is this the start of another slippery slope? Cervo is my favourite leather!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> is this the start of another slippery slope? Cervo is my favourite leather!


My favourite too. I'm lucky that there aren't many Cervo styles to go down the slippery slope. I think I've collected all three sizes. Content for now.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nah, that's OK. I would like to know about your chain Knot though - it's bigger than a 'normal' Knot, right? You can fit a phone in it? Well, maybe not your BB, but an iPhone 6 x 3 (inches - or 15.24cm x 7.62cm)


my BB fits in comfortably! will take a few shots and brb


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nah, that's OK. I would like to know about your chain Knot though - it's bigger than a 'normal' Knot, right? You can fit a phone in it? Well, maybe not your BB, but an iPhone 6 x 3 (inches - or 15.24cm x 7.62cm)


My BB is 5.8 inches/15cm
My DH iPhone8 is in the case with a built-in power bank, it's full 6 inches/15.3cm
Either fits in easily with some room for a card case, slim lippy, compact power, car key...


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> My BB is 5.8 inches/15cm
> My DH iPhone8 is in the case with a built-in power bank, it's full 6 inches/15.3cm
> Either fits in easily with some room for a card case, slim lippy, compact power, car key...
> 
> View attachment 4860600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860602


*compact powDer


----------



## 880

RT1 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858762


Perfection! So cuddly! Hugs


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Perfection! So cuddly! Hugs


Thank you my dear friend.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> My BB is 5.8 inches/15cm
> My DH iPhone8 is in the case with a built-in power bank, it's full 6 inches/15.3cm
> Either fits in easily with some room for a card case, slim lippy, compact power, car key...
> 
> View attachment 4860600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860602


WOW thank you!!!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> All Twillied up!
> 
> View attachment 4860278


How did it carry with the Twilly? Handheld or shoulder? I like the look.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero baseball. That yummy leather!
> 
> View attachment 4860338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860340


You can never go wrong with a Cervo in Nero


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> How did it carry with the Twilly? Handheld or shoulder? I like the look.


Because I shortened the strap and then wrapped up another loop and THEN wrapped the Twilly around, it is a perfect hand-held bag. I love the Nodini, single or double, but that strap has always bugged me.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> WOW thank you!!!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Because I shortened the strap and then wrapped up another loop and THEN wrapped the Twilly around, it is a perfect hand-held bag. I love the Nodini, single or double, but that strap has always bugged me.


Brilliant solution! I found the Nodini strap to be a bit unruly.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Brilliant solution! I found the Nodini strap to be a bit unruly.


Here’s a better shot today -


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Here’s a better shot today -
> 
> View attachment 4860889


It is surprisingly wonderful as a handheld, great idea! I love your Twilly too.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> It is surprisingly wonderful as a handheld, great idea! I love your Twilly too.


Thank you! I "discovered" this a while back when debating just to cut the strap off and go with a Longchamp strap - I couldn't bring myself to cut off hundreds of dollars of leather...


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thank you! I "discovered" this a while back when debating just to cut the strap off and go with a Longchamp strap - I couldn't bring myself to cut off hundreds of dollars of leather...


you still can use another strap, just tuck the original one inside the bag, but then you won't be able to zip it up fully. Or, just let it hang down  
that's what i do with my XL Nodini


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. found an old shot of it where you can see the straps clearly


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Here’s a better shot today -
> 
> View attachment 4860889



OH!!! I like this! I need to try it on my Nodini! Thank you for the idea


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> You can never go wrong with a Cervo in Nero


Rightly said. It shall be my bag of the week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Here’s a better shot today -


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rightly said. It shall be my bag of the week.


I think I’ll join you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> I think I’ll join you.


Yes, please! Always great to have company!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I think I’ll join you.


I think I'll join both of you, as well!


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero baseball. That yummy leather!
> 
> View attachment 4860338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860340






Joining in on Cervo hobo day, I don’t have a beautiful Nero but I do have an Oyster, a true chameleon color.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4862091
> View attachment 4862092
> 
> Joining in on Cervo hobo day, I don’t have a beautiful Nero but I do have an Oyster, a true chameleon color.


My "dream bag."


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> My "dream bag."


The color or the Cervo Hobo?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RT1 said:


> I think I'll join both of you, as well!


Come! The more the merrier! 



Nibb said:


> Oyster, a true chameleon color.


Wow! What a unique name and color. I see a very pale lilac, a hint of grey, an off white altogether.. Chameleon indeed. Another thing I miss about TM era is the way colors are given interesting names and not run of the mill generic names.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> The color or the Cervo Hobo?



That color is to die for.     
I already have two Cervo hobos.
One Nero and one Woven Gunmetal.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Come! The more the merrier!
> 
> 
> Wow! What a unique name and color. I see a very pale lilac, a hint of grey, an off white altogether.. Chameleon indeed. Another thing I miss about TM era is the way colors are given interesting names and not run of the mill generic names.


They did have great color names, would have been fun to attend a meeting where they were creating, selecting, and naming the colors.


----------



## Bagcoolie

With off-white large Veneta and metallic dodger sneakers today


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With off-white large Veneta and metallic dodger sneakers today


Both looking great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!


What a gorgeous metallic!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous metallic!



Thank you!


----------



## jellyv

New kid on the BV block. I've been interested in BV since forever and finally gave myself the push, realizing the dwindling stock of TM bags.  A kind and enthusiastic BV goddess here helped with my newbie questions.
Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.


----------



## RT1

What a gorgeous bag!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## jellyv

Thank you, RT1 (and the other lovelies who liked the post)! She left the house today for the first time and already feels so right.


----------



## muchstuff

jellyv said:


> New kid on the BV block. I've been interested in BV since forever and finally gave myself the push, realizing the dwindling stock of TM bags.  A kind and enthusiastic BV goddess here helped with my newbie questions.
> Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.
> 
> View attachment 4863913


Welcome to BV! Lots of opportunities on the secondary market right now!


----------



## jellyv

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to BV! Lots of opportunities on the secondary market right now!


  And as I discovered, still a few new unsold TM pieces if you hunt.


----------



## indiaink

jellyv said:


> And as I discovered, still a few new unsold TM pieces if you hunt.


Especially at the BV Outlets.


----------



## jellyv

indiaink said:


> Especially at the BV Outlets.


Thankfully! The outlets thread absolutely inspired me.


----------



## 880

^ there is an outlet thread???

ive been wearing TM grey hobo quite a bit.


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> ^ there is an outlet thread???
> 
> ive been wearing TM grey hobo quite a bit.


Yeah, stay away from that one!!!


----------



## indiaink

880 said:


> ^ there is an outlet thread???
> 
> ive been wearing TM grey hobo quite a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4864164







__





						The “Classics” on Sale - Orlando FL Outlet
					

More....




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

indiaink said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “Classics” on Sale - Orlando FL Outlet
> 
> 
> More....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## jeune_fille

I laughed at “stay away from that one”


----------



## Nibb

jeune_fille said:


> I laughed at “stay away from that one”


The slippery slope is really long.


----------



## dolali

jellyv said:


> New kid on the BV block. I've been interested in BV since forever and finally gave myself the push, realizing the dwindling stock of TM bags.  A kind and enthusiastic BV goddess here helped with my newbie questions.
> Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.
> 
> View attachment 4863913



What a gorgeous bag to start the BV obsession... I mean collection


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> The slippery slope is really long.


Yeah, and it's a long way to the bottom!


----------



## RT1

Don't ask me how I know, because I have not even come close to the bottom of the pit yet.   
I'm beginning to believe there is no end in sight!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jellyv said:


> Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.


What a lovely pic. Congratulations and welcome to BV. China red is a gorgeous color to start for your first BV.


----------



## ksuromax

jellyv said:


> New kid on the BV block. I've been interested in BV since forever and finally gave myself the push, realizing the dwindling stock of TM bags.  A kind and enthusiastic BV goddess here helped with my newbie questions.
> Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.
> 
> View attachment 4863913


Gorgeous bag and very nice staging!  Congrats!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag and very nice staging!  Congrats!


AH! I hit Reply and it translated automatically!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> AH! I hit Reply and it translated automatically!!!


actually I edited it


----------



## jellyv

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag and very nice staging!  Congrats!


Thank you! I've learned that everything looks better with pumpkins.   China Red is really one of the prettiest reds in any brand.


----------



## ksuromax

jellyv said:


> Thank you! I've learned that everything looks better with pumpkins.   China Red is really one of the prettiest reds in any brand.


cannot agree more re China Red! my unconditional favourite among all reds!


----------



## jellyv

ksuromax said:


> cannot agree more re China Red! my unconditional favourite among all reds!


Well of course I ogled  your amazing *Veneta *as part of my research!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> actually I edited it


WOMAN!  What language was that?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> WOMAN!  What language was that?


none! it was cyrillic keyboard on when i was typing it in English, so, it was transliterated english which is not readable


----------



## V0N1B2

Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag on my knee under the table at a post-golf dinner tonight.
(sorry ‘bout the crappy pic, I think I took it after my like eleventieth martini. I think  )


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag on my knee under the table at a post-golf dinner tonight.
> (sorry ‘bout the crappy pic, I think I took it after my like eleventieth martini. I think  )
> View attachment 4865552


11th Martini???   
How were you even able to stumble out of the 19th hole?
How was your game?


----------



## BBBagHag

My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.


----------



## whateve

BBBagHag said:


> My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866237
> View attachment 4866238


This is an awesome color!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866237
> View attachment 4866238


Beauty!


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866237
> View attachment 4866238


Stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! I think it’s anemone? I’ll have to double check the tag





whateve said:


> This is an awesome color!


----------



## whateve

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! I think it’s anemone? I’ll have to double check the tag


I have a 2009 tote in anemone and it looks very similar. I keep falling in love with the color every place I see it and have to remind myself I really only need one bag in it.


----------



## KFashion

ksuromax said:


> p.s. found an old shot of it where you can see the straps clearly
> 
> View attachment 4860921


What style is this? It’s just what I need!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866237
> View attachment 4866238



   So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## V0N1B2

Wore my Early Fall 2013 Nero Vernice sandals to work today and was surprised by my bf with roses for our anniversary.
maybe there’ll be another BV sighting tonight.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Wore my Early Fall 2013 Nero Vernice sandals to work today and was surprised by my bf with roses for our anniversary.
> maybe there’ll be another BV sighting tonight.
> View attachment 4866353


Beautiful shoes and beautiful roses from your sweet guy. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! I think it’s anemone?


At first glance, I thot it is Anemone too. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> maybe there’ll be another BV sighting tonight.


Happy Anniversary! Have a great celebration tonight!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nero Cervo Baseball hobo. A true workhorse of a bag. I had a thick long sweater, a change of clothes, documents, toiletries, water bottle, umbrella and all my usual essentials. Fits everything without feeling too heavy. Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

KFashion said:


> What style is this? It’s just what I need!


it's Nodini aka Pillow, in size XL


----------



## Bagcoolie

With seasonal small Olympia today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> With seasonal small Olympia today


This art of a bag.


----------



## Bagcoolie

After a hiatus, I found an opportunity to bring Lauren out  Photo shows both of us inside a public bus.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Still with Lauren today. Went for coffee early this morning and now waiting for my turn at the physiotherapist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> After a hiatus, I found an opportunity to bring Lauren out.


Looking so chic!


----------



## winkzpinkz

It’s been a while since I carry “her” out 
But here’s my Bottega Veneta cassette bag! 
“She” shall be my bag for the week!


----------



## ksuromax

winkzpinkz said:


> It’s been a while since I carry “her” out
> But here’s my Bottega Veneta cassette bag!
> “She” shall be my bag for the week!
> View attachment 4868629
> View attachment 4868630
> View attachment 4868631
> View attachment 4868632
> View attachment 4868633


very nice!!


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch 
The Ring
2 Chains
a few bracelets


----------



## RT1

You look very pretty in this picture!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> You look very pretty in this picture!


----------



## BBBagHag

Handbag perfection.


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Handbag perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870081


Yes, indeed. Bag twins! Carrying mine too!!!


----------



## Nibb

While the DH works, I’m tasting wine  beautiful warm day in Templeton CA. Parachute and MonaLisa card case.


----------



## pinksky777

My mini Jodie in kiwi and my new Prada nylon pouch I bought to put in all my bags!


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4870234
> 
> While the DH works, I’m tasting wine  beautiful warm day in Templeton CA. Parachute and MonaLisa card case.


We used to live near there! There was a candy maker on the main street who would give out free chocolate covered strawberries. He also made jalapeno chocolates.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RT1 said:


> You look very pretty in this picture!


+1!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Second week with nero cervo baseball hobo. I'm supposed to rotate to another bag but I'm still with this one.


----------



## tenKrat

Pewter iron bag


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Second week with nero cervo baseball hobo. I'm supposed to rotate to another bag but I'm still with this one.
> 
> View attachment 4870585


Perfect casual outfit, you look lovely.


----------



## IChangedMyMind

Wood with Sky blue inside.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> The Pouch
> The Ring
> 2 Chains
> a few bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4869943


Lovely photo-- the pouch looks sumptuous and I love it with your jewelry and Hair!


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely photo-- the pouch looks sumptuous and I love it with your jewelry and Hair!


Her hair color is always the highpoint of her photos.     
And, she *NEVER* takes a bad picture....haven't quite figured that out yet, but it's true!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you both, you make me blush


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> We used to live near there! There was a candy maker on the main street who would give out free chocolate covered strawberries. He also made jalapeno chocolates.


Maybe still there? There was handmade chocolates at one of the wineries, delicious chocolate truffles. Fun area I love a couple of the tiny wineries, the kind with tire swings and dogs running around.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Maybe still there? There was handmade chocolates at one of the wineries, delicious chocolate truffles. Fun area I love a couple of the tiny wineries, the kind with tire swings and dogs running around.


You truly live the “good life.”

Beautiful lady, beautiful bag, and some wine....doesn’t get much better!


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> You truly live the “good life.”
> 
> Beautiful lady, beautiful bag, and some wine....doesn’t get much better!


::clearing throat:: you forgot the handmade chocolates...


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> ::clearing throat:: you forgot the handmade chocolates...


Damn, you’re right.
I hate getting old...memory is the first thing to go.


----------



## 880

Nibb said:


> Beautiful shoes and beautiful roses from your sweet guy. Happy Anniversary!


+1! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> ::clearing throat:: you forgot the handmade chocolates...





I saved you guys a couple


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> You truly live the “good life.”
> 
> Beautiful lady, beautiful bag, and some wine....doesn’t get much better!


Awe, Thank you, now I’m blushing


----------



## indiaink

Still Nero Cervo Hobo, with ray of sunshine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> Perfect casual outfit, you look lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Still Nero Cervo Hobo


Bag twins!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> such a lovely clutch. Is that a too-toned brown, or just the lighting?


Thank you! 
Yes it is 2 tone. The colors are Queste/antique silver....


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4858902


Just....wow! What a perfect and gorgeous purple. Love the Campanas too


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 4859134


This pic! Looks like its from a magazine


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> New Petra Double Nodini this afternoon - getting tired of hand-carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860097


Gorgeous color


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Still Nero Cervo Hobo, with ray of sunshine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872221


Love the little splash of yellow.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero baseball. That yummy leather!
> 
> View attachment 4860338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860340


So beautiful!  And so classic


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4862091
> View attachment 4862092
> 
> Joining in on Cervo hobo day, I don’t have a beautiful Nero but I do have an Oyster, a true chameleon color.


What a gorgeous color! Next time u use it, would love to see it in natural outside light!


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> With off-white large Veneta and metallic dodger sneakers today
> View attachment 4862540
> View attachment 4862541


Both are just


----------



## jbags07

jellyv said:


> New kid on the BV block. I've been interested in BV since forever and finally gave myself the push, realizing the dwindling stock of TM bags.  A kind and enthusiastic BV goddess here helped with my newbie questions.
> Presenting my brand-new *China Red **Garda*.
> 
> View attachment 4863913


Welcome! And what a bag for your first. China red is much coveted, and your new bag is just


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> My new family member  . The slippery slope is bottomless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866237
> View attachment 4866238


Wow!  Is this mona lisa!


----------



## jbags07

Bagcoolie said:


> After a hiatus, I found an opportunity to bring Lauren out  Photo shows both of us inside a public bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867709


Bag twins    This is CLASSIC BV


----------



## jellyv

jbags07 said:


> Welcome! And what a bag for your first. China red is much coveted, and your new bag is just


Very kind of you!  I'm very happy with *this beauty.*


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> This pic! Looks like its from a magazine


thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Just....wow! What a perfect and gorgeous purple. Love the Campanas too



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

This little cutie!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> What a gorgeous color! Next time u use it, would love to see it in natural outside light!


Thank you. Definitely will post a sunlight pic, it’s a true chameleon color, sometimes grey, sometimes lilac.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> So beautiful!  And so classic


Thank you! I'm thankful that it is in great condition.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!


That purple! Striking!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> That purple! Striking!



Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Oro Scuro Lauren
Dinner with friends


----------



## candypoo

No Monday blues today with my ice baby


----------



## BBBagHag

You look fabulous!


candypoo said:


> No Monday blues today with my ice baby
> View attachment 4876110


----------



## RT1

I'll for sure second that remark.    
Like a fashion show model!!!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Scuro Lauren
> Dinner with friends
> 
> View attachment 4875825


Nice dinner, bag and chips!


----------



## ksuromax

candypoo said:


> No Monday blues today with my ice baby
> View attachment 4876110


Gorgeous look!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!
> 
> View attachment 4874397


sweet staging (love your little pumpkins with the pouch)


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> sweet staging (love your little pumpkins with the pouch)



Thank you!    Fall is my favorite season, so there will be more pics with fall and Halloween items.


----------



## candypoo

BBBagHag said:


> You look fabulous!





RT1 said:


> I'll for sure second that remark.
> Like a fashion show model!!!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous look!



Awww you guys are too sweet.. 
Thank you


----------



## pinksky777

candypoo said:


> No Monday blues today with my ice baby
> View attachment 4876110


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

My purple Nodini for going out and about this morning on a much needed day off.


----------



## tenKrat

BV bordeaux flats, bracelets, pendant necklace, Cruise Collection ‘17 handbag in Geranium, and dress from Target


----------



## candypoo

pinksky777 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks sweets


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> BV bordeaux flats, bracelets, pendant necklace, Cruise Collection ‘17 handbag in Geranium, and dress from Target
> View attachment 4877448


absolutely adorable! very well put together


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> absolutely adorable! very well put together


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

A mini reveal of a new to me bag I’m carrying around my house. 2016 Clutch with removable crossbody strap in Intrecciato Karung, Embroidered Details, the color is Ardoise. One of the experts kindly identified it.


----------



## RT1

This is beyond amazing....     
You have the best luck finding great pieces.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Have been carrying this 50th anniversary cervo large Veneta in mist 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 for the past whole week including today at the cafe. Sharing a couple of photos of it accompanying me to coffee, lunch and weekend furniture browsing.


----------



## RT1

This is really quite beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Have been carrying this 50th anniversary cervo large Veneta in mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882402
> View attachment 4882403
> View attachment 4882404
> View attachment 4882405
> View attachment 4882406
> View attachment 4882406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the past whole week including today at the cafe. Sharing a couple of photos of it accompanying me to coffee, lunch and weekend furniture browsing.


incredible bag! 
i so love the butterfly's wings detail!  
very BV, true masterpiece!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> incredible bag!
> i so love the butterfly's wings detail!
> very BV, true masterpiece!


Thanks RT1 and Ksuromax! And ksuromax - thanks too for helping me “see” what the patterns on the side mean. I didn’t even realise they are butterfly motifs! Now I am going see this bag through a different lens


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Thanks RT1 and Ksuromax! And ksuromax - thanks too for helping me “see” what the patterns on the side mean. I didn’t even realise they are butterfly motifs! Now I am going see this bag through a different lens


----------



## IntheOcean

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4879795
> View attachment 4879796
> 
> A mini reveal of a new to me bag I’m carrying around my house. 2016 Clutch with removable crossbody strap in Intrecciato Karung, Embroidered Details, the color is Ardoise. One of the experts kindly identified it.


Stunning clutch! Love it to bits


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold Nodini.


----------



## V0N1B2

I carry this pretty much every day, but my 2009 Truffle Foldover Wallet spent the night with me at a hotel last night as the highway home was closed for over 7 hours. Frustrating  
Anyway, it was a good excuse to have the dinner of champions


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I carry this pretty much every day, but my 2009 Truffle Foldover Wallet spent the night with me at a hotel last night as the highway home was closed for over 7 hours. Frustrating
> Anyway, it was a good excuse to have the dinner of champions
> View attachment 4884739


Where was the accident? Fatalities? We just got back into town last night so hadn't heard anything.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Where was the accident? Fatalities? We just got back into town last night so hadn't heard anything.


It was between Horseshoe Bay & Lions Bay. The highway didn’t fully open until 2am or something. I dunno about injuries, obvs serious enough to close the hwy for 7 hours, but I only saw one flipped over car on the RCMP twitter page. 
Luckily my hotel room had a small fridge so my just purchased Costco stuff survived the night


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It was between Horseshoe Bay & Lions Bay. The highway didn’t fully open until 2am or something. I dunno about injuries, obvs serious enough to close the hwy for 7 hours, but I only saw one flipped over car on the RCMP twitter page.
> Luckily my hotel room had a small fridge so my just purchased Costco stuff survived the night


Always a bit of a crap shoot, that highway.


----------



## Nibb

I’ve been a bit down lately in an attempt to lift my spirits I’m carrying my new iron bag around the house. Wasn’t sure about the color but it’s definitely Brunito, not silver not gold but a very low key metallic, of course Ms Von spotted brunito in an instant. I’ve looked for the perfect iron bag for at least two years happy to add it to the family.


----------



## RT1

That truly is a gorgeous bag and you should really enjoy carrying, if nothing else, just around your house.     
Cheer up, if possible.
You are always a bubbly, very nice person and I hate to see you down in the dumps.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4888000
> 
> I’ve been a bit down lately in an attempt to lift my spirits I’m carrying my new iron bag around the house. Wasn’t sure about the color but it’s definitely Brunito, not silver not gold but a very low key metallic, of course Ms Von spotted brunito in an instant. I’ve looked for the perfect iron bag for at least two years happy to add it to the family.


That's gorgeous. Are you doing anything re: exercise? I find it always helps me with anxiety and/or depression. Or anything creative as well, although baking is about as creative as I get.


----------



## ryrybaby12

muchstuff said:


> That's gorgeous. Are you doing anything re: exercise? I find it always helps me with anxiety and/or depression. Or anything creative as well, although baking is about as creative as I get.


Agree With this!  Get outside and Walk or something did your spirits.  I bought a peloton a few years ago...I call it my mental health machine.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> That truly is a gorgeous bag and you should really enjoy carrying, if nothing else, just around your house.
> Cheer up, if possible.
> You are always a bubbly, very nice person and I hate to see you down in the dumps.





muchstuff said:


> That's gorgeous. Are you doing anything re: exercise? I find it always helps me with anxiety and/or depression. Or anything creative as well, although baking is about as creative as I get.


Thanks! Bag is great, love it. Fighting and nastiness got to me & I’m not moving enough, need to hit the treadmill.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thanks! Bag is great, love it. Fighting and nastiness got to me & I’m not moving enough, need to hit the treadmill.


Turn off media for 24 hours. Nothing’s going to change that much in a day and you need to take breaks from the madness.


----------



## Nibb

ryrybaby12 said:


> Agree With this!  Get outside and Walk or something did your spirits.  I bought a peloton a few years ago...I call it my mental health machine.


Thank you! I agree too, I haven’t been moving enough, also need to stay off the internet that’s the root of the problem.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Thank you! I agree too, I haven’t been moving enough, also need to stay off the internet that’s the root of the problem.


Yes, you're too kind as a lady to let this "nastiness and fighting" going on right now get to you.     
You've got a heart of Gold, don't let current events change that part of you, ever!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Nibb said:


> Thank you! I agree too, I haven’t been moving enough, also need to stay off the internet that’s the root of the problem.


Me too...I live in the DC area so ....but I had to stop myself.  I switch between Fox and CNN to try and get balance ..now I just turn it off and take my dog for a walk.  Life is good....get the beauty out of this time ...I truly believe it is a life lesson God is giving us.


----------



## whateve

ryrybaby12 said:


> Me too...I live in the DC area so ....but I had to stop myself.  I switch between Fox and CNN to try and get balance ..now I just turn it off and take my dog for a walk.  Life is good....get the beauty out of this time ...I truly believe it is a life lesson God is giving us.


Your dog is beautiful! I want to give him a hug.


----------



## IChangedMyMind

indiaink said:


> Still Nero Cervo Hobo, with ray of sunshine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872221



Can you send me a private message?  I have something to ask you


----------



## Nibb

ryrybaby12 said:


> Me too...I live in the DC area so ....but I had to stop myself.  I switch between Fox and CNN to try and get balance ..now I just turn it off and take my dog for a walk.  Life is good....get the beauty out of this time ...I truly believe it is a life lesson God is giving us.


That dog! Bernese mountain dog? Agreed on the news, it’s off. Thank you


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> Your dog is beautiful! I want to give him a hug.





muchstuff said:


> Turn off media for 24 hours. Nothing’s going to change that much in a day and you need to take breaks from the madness.


I did the no news for 24 hours, I’m just going to leave it off now, too stressful. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I did the no news for 24 hours, I’m just going to leave it off now, too stressful. Thanks


My husband is a news junkie and every now and then I say enough and we turn it off or he goes to his office downstairs and watches. I watch the local news at 6 and escape to a different room with my laptop or my book in the evenings. Once every 24 hours is enough for me, if anything major happens I'm sure I'll be informed. Good for you for guarding your mental health.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Nibb said:


> That dog! Bernese mountain dog? Agreed on the news, it’s off. Thank you


Yes he is a Berner....my best friend!


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> That dog! Bernese mountain dog? Agreed on the news, it’s off. Thank you


One of my favorite breeds.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> One of my favorite breeds.


They sit on your feets...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> They sit on your feets...


I like that dogs have no idea of personal space nor how big they are. My golden retriever used to try to sit on my lap.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I like that dogs have no idea of personal space nor how big they are. My golden retriever used to try to sit on my lap.


My standard poodle used to lay across my lap.


----------



## ryrybaby12

whateve said:


> I like that dogs have no idea of personal space nor how big they are. My golden retriever used to try to sit on my lap.


Um..yes.  he sits on my feet and next to me when drinking coffee in the morning, like he is a little lap dog.  He does the ”Berner bump” which is he leans his whole body into you...it’s such a sweet gesture and I just hug him.   I am not a large person, but he is so big, that people say I look like a teenager next to him.  I am 5’5” ...he is huge, and the sweetest personality.  I seriously couldn’t ask for a better friend...and dog.  I’ve had several breeds but Jax is special for sure.  He loves his dad just as much! Goldens are such sweeties too!  I had one and miss him...they are similar, sweet natured dogs.


----------



## ksuromax

in continuation of your chat on the dogs i'll add that i've been carrying my dog-wrislet for 2 days, just didn't take any picture. Lovely little thingie


----------



## ryrybaby12

ksuromax said:


> in continuation of your chat on the dogs i'll add that i've been carrying my dog-wrislet for 2 days, just didn't take any picture. Lovely little thingie


sounds awesome...i could use one!  Especially for grocery store run!


----------



## Kimbashop

Nodini on this rainy fall day.


----------



## RT1

Beautiful photo here, young lady!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> Beautiful photo here, young lady!!!


Thanks. It's especially lovely with the bathroom sinks in the background! LOL


----------



## Euclase

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks. It's especially lovely with the bathroom sinks in the background! LOL


Nonetheless, that outfit is seriously snazzy!


----------



## Kimbashop

Euclase said:


> Nonetheless, that outfit is seriously snazzy!


Thank you. It’s a rain trench I picked up years ago and I always love wearing it. It makes my outfits feel very pulled together.


----------



## Bagcoolie

At the dentist now with Olympia in canard.


----------



## tenKrat

Bella in Camel


----------



## Jcherishz

Off to vote with the cervo loop


----------



## RT1

Jcherishz said:


> Off to vote with the cervo loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897152


Oh, that's a nice one indeed!


----------



## Euclase

Jcherishz said:


> Off to vote with the cervo loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897152


Good on you for the bag (of course!) and for voting!


----------



## Lala-purse

Hi,
Its a beautiful bag, is it unlined like Cabat or it is lined, also does it get heavy? I am looking for a light-weight tote to replace for Neverfull. TIA  



pbkey said:


> View attachment 3720567
> 
> Vivo cervo bag with Nero French flap


----------



## Euclase

Medium Nero Cervo Hobo was my security blanket on the way to/from the dentist today.


----------



## grietje

I’ve been carrying the Oxblood Nodini.  I just adore this color.


----------



## ksuromax

I carry my Pouch but do not bother to take pix, the thrill is kinda gone


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I carry my Pouch but do not bother to take pix, the thrill is kinda gone


With the pouch or just bags in general?


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> I carry my Pouch but do not bother to take pix, the thrill is kinda gone



Say what????


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> With the pouch or just bags in general?


NO!! with taking and posting pix! 
not with the bags!


----------



## RT1

Whew, that's a relief!

I'm so glad you still love your bags!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> NO!! with taking and posting pix!
> not with the bags!


Scared me for a minute.


----------



## ksuromax

just because i don't


muchstuff said:


> Scared me for a minute.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> just because i don't


Thought maybe you were swearing off bags.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thought maybe you were swearing off bags.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4915358


----------



## ksuromax

Ok, here we go! the Pouch


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ok, here we go! the Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4916418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916419


Swan Lake you lucky duck. All live performances here have been shut down for months.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Swan Lake you lucky duck. All live performances here have been shut down for months.


She truly lives in a land of wonder.
Sorta like Fantasy Island, only it's real!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Swan Lake you lucky duck. All live performances here have been shut down for months.


i enjoyed every second, every sound of it! magnificent and mindblowing performance! the crowd didn't let the dancers go, 2 times they had to re-open the curtains as all were cheering and applauding non-stop!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i enjoyed every second, every sound of it! magnificent and mindblowing performance! the crowd didn't let the dancers go, 2 times they had to re-open the curtains as all were cheering and applauding non-stop!


I miss seeing ballet onstage. And we won't get the Nutcracker live this year, a holiday tradition since the girls were very small. But there are a couple of streaming options, one's the Moscow Ballet with lots of behind the scenes footage, the other is Canada's National Ballet. We've seen the Moscow Ballet but never our own National Ballet so I'm leaning in that direction... tough choice!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I miss seeing ballet onstage. And we won't get the Nutcracker live this year, a holiday tradition since the girls were very small. But there are a couple of streaming options, one's the Moscow Ballet with lots of behind the scenes footage, the other is Canada's National Ballet. We've seen the Moscow Ballet but never our own National Ballet so I'm leaning in that direction... tough choice!


i wish (and secretly pray for) we get the Nutcracker a bit later, but nothing yet advertised for December (bummer!)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i wish (and secretly pray for) we get the Nutcracker a bit later, but nothing yet advertised for December (bummer!)


Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenJBS

My lovely MonaLisa Campana.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My lovely MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4919751



What a beautiful saturated purple  It appears that you are partial to purple as this one resembles the shade of your lovely Ferragamo.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> What a beautiful saturated purple  It appears that you are partial to purple as this one resembles the shade of your lovely Ferragamo.



Thank you!   Yeah, purple is my favorite color,  and BV MonaLisa is my favorite purple, with the Ferragamo purple a close second.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My lovely MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4919751


So pretty !


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So pretty !



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> My lovely MonaLisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4919751


just gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> just gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## jellyv

Garda with her new Light Grey lanyard and Doggy.


----------



## Euclase

jellyv said:


> Garda with her new Light Grey lanyard and Doggy.
> 
> View attachment 4921221


I love how the lanyard and doggy complement the hardware.  Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

jellyv said:


> Garda with her new Light Grey lanyard and Doggy.
> 
> View attachment 4921221


Lovely bag, we're doggo twins! (There's one for sale on FP too!)


----------



## jellyv

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag, we're doggo twins! (There's one for sale on FP too!)


Thanks! She's got a litter mate in China Red. Both light grey pieces are from Orlando recently.

@Euclase, thank you too.


----------



## ayshaa

Enjoying my new BV mini leather bag 
The lavender color turned out to be the best match 
for my VCA Chalcedony jewelry set 
So lightweight and just the perfect size! So pleased!


----------



## Bagcoolie

With Cabat in Ebano for staycation.


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> With Cabat in Ebano for staycation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922738


What a luscious pile o'leather! Man, that's gorgeous!


----------



## gagabag

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4922682
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new BV mini leather bag
> The lavender color turned out to be the best match
> for my VCA Chalcedony jewelry set
> So lightweight and just the perfect size! So pleased!


Chalcedony is  
This bag is so cool - like a bag wearing headphones! I’m clearly spending so much time in Zoom and Teams  
How do you find this one compared with the weaved Jodie?


----------



## ayshaa

gagabag said:


> Chalcedony is
> This bag is so cool - like a bag wearing headphones! I’m clearly spending so much time in Zoom and Teams
> How do you find this one compared with the weaved Jodie?


The bag is really cool! The headphones! Yes lol it's adorable!
I wanted something slouchy and light, this bag is a lot lighter and more slouchy than the BV Mini Jodie, 
I find the Mini Jodie to be quite stiff and hard to get things out and in from. But I still think the Mini Jodie 
is beautiful, I am thinking about it from time to time but I am very happy with this one and I might add
another color sometime soon lol


----------



## elisabettaverde

I normally use my hobo (Rose Deco) only on the weekends but at this point I said to myself, “Why are letting this bag sit around?!”.  Just wear it!
I picked up this wallet in Twilight from the BV outlet which matches my Olimpia.


----------



## gagabag

ayshaa said:


> The bag is really cool! The headphones! Yes lol it's adorable!
> I wanted something slouchy and light, this bag is a lot lighter and more slouchy than the BV Mini Jodie,
> I find the Mini Jodie to be quite stiff and hard to get things out and in from. But I still think the Mini Jodie
> is beautiful, I am thinking about it from time to time but I am very happy with this one and I might add
> another color sometime soon lol


You made the right choice! Ooh and that colour is so pleasing to the eyes! Enjoy wearing it


----------



## grietje

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4922682
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new BV mini leather bag
> The lavender color turned out to be the best match
> for my VCA Chalcedony jewelry set
> So lightweight and just the perfect size! So pleased!



I’m eying this very bag.  Carmel shared it’s larger than the mini Jodie and can be worn on the shoulder.  Do you agree?  Are you comfortable sharing a few modeling photos in hand and on shoulder?


----------



## Bagcoolie

indiaink said:


> What a luscious pile o'leather! Man, that's gorgeous!


Thank you, Indiaink. It just collapses into different “styles” each time I place it down


----------



## ayshaa

gagabag said:


> You made the right choice! Ooh and that colour is so pleasing to the eyes! Enjoy wearing it


Oh it's a beautiful color! 
I am just looking for a matching shoes now lol
I hope they'll release some soon (mostly on pre-orders right now)



grietje said:


> I’m eying this very bag.  Carmel shared it’s larger than the mini Jodie and can be worn on the shoulder.  Do you agree?  Are you comfortable sharing a few modeling photos in hand and on shoulder?


It's a beautiful and light bag! Really worth getting! 
I honestly don't know if it's ok to be worn on the shoulder?
I never tried as I think it's worn hand held or on the crook of your arm
but I might be wrong! 

I am sorry dear I don't feel comfortable doing a mods shots 



Here is the comparison, even though the bag has a slouchier look than the mini jodie,
it'll look way too tight worn over the shoulder still.


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Nodini today.      Have I men lately how much I adore this color? The perfect purple.


----------



## indiaink

Not too excited... but she’s always ready to go!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Went to pick up some croissants from my fave bakery today, of corse with my new companion.


----------



## 880

indiaink said:


> Not too excited... but she’s always ready to go!!!
> 
> View attachment 4925544


@indiaink, Love the tactile smooshy cervo! Are you still using your gorgeous picotins?
@JenJBS, adore the Mona Lisa color; it’s perfect with the nodini! I recall another gorgeous purple bag you had (maybe a ferragamo) whose color just leapt of the screen
@ayshaa, thank you so much foryour description of the differences between the two bags and the pics! Super helpful! Also adore chalcedony!
@elisabettaverde, love the combo of rose deco and twilight!
@Bagcoolie, I’ve always loved the sculptural quality of the ebene cabat and also adore your blue velvet couch. Love ebene and blue together. (I upholstered a chair and ottoman in a similar blue 
as part of the December bag challenge in the shop your closet  thread, I wore a BV hobo with a two coats this week: vintage dead stock Norman norell coat and a Chanel cashmere pea coat;  this seasons sparkly brunello sweaters; althleta cargos, golden goose sneakers; handmade capabara gloves (an Austrian company called Thomas Reimer); and dunhill shearling hat with ear flaps ( I buy the latter two items in multiple colors)


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @indiaink, Love the tactile smooshy cervo! Are you still using your gorgeous picotins?
> @JenJBS, adore the Mona Lisa color; it’s perfect with the nodini! I recall another gorgeous purple bag you had (maybe a ferragamo) whose color just leapt of the screen
> @ayshaa, thank you so much foryour description of the differences between the two bags and the pics! Super helpful! Also adore chalcedony!
> @elisabettaverde, love the combo of rose deco and twilight!
> @Bagcoolie, I’ve always loved the sculptural quality of the ebene cabat and also adore your blue velvet couch. Love ebene and blue together. (I upholstered a chair and ottoman in a similar blue
> as part of the December bag challenge in the shop your closet  thread, I wore a BV hobo with a two coats this week: vintage dead stock Norman norell coat and a Chanel cashmere pea coat;  this seasons sparkly brunello sweaters; althleta cargos, golden goose sneakers; handmade capabara gloves (an Austrian company called Thomas Reimer); and dunhill shearling hat with ear flaps ( I buy the latter two items in multiple colors)
> View attachment 4925886
> View attachment 4925889



Yes! You have a great memory! My purple Ferragamo is my second favorite shade of purple.


----------



## JenJBS

Seems I'm in a Nodini mood this week...


----------



## ayshaa

JenJBS said:


> Seems I'm in a Nodini mood this week...
> 
> View attachment 4926595


Oh this is a beautiful RARE color!  
My sister love intrecciato nodini bags! 
She owns them almost in every color but I never seen this one before! Gorgeous! 
I wish they will keep producing these and never discontinue them 



grietje said:


> Modeling photos in hand and on shoulder?



Dear I found this photo for reference too


----------



## JenJBS

ayshaa said:


> Oh this is a beautiful RARE color!
> My sister love intrecciato nodini bags!
> She owns them almost in every color but I never seen this one before! Gorgeous!
> I wish they will keep producing these and never discontinue them



Thank you!    It's their rose gold color. I was so happy to find it.


----------



## grietje

ayshaa said:


> Dear I found this photo for reference too



Hmmmm. That is really interesting. Since our @anniebhu tried it on, is that a realistic photo?  She’s tiny and thought it was snug.


----------



## ayshaa

grietje said:


> Hmmmm. That is really interesting. Since our @anniebhu tried it on, is that a realistic photo?  She’s tiny and thought it was snug.


She is a model, it was on an online shopping site dear 
I honestly don't think it would work as a shoulder bag, 
it is a hand held for the rest of us lol   

The best thing to do is see it in person and try it on!
I never seen the bag in person before I order it and I was super thrilled when I received it
such a stunning color! It is a very beautiful and lightweight bag, exactly what I needed 
I am actually liking this green one too


----------



## Bagcoolie

880 said:


> @indiaink, Love the tactile smooshy cervo! Are you still using your gorgeous picotins?
> @JenJBS, adore the Mona Lisa color; it’s perfect with the nodini! I recall another gorgeous purple bag you had (maybe a ferragamo) whose color just leapt of the screen
> @ayshaa, thank you so much foryour description of the differences between the two bags and the pics! Super helpful! Also adore chalcedony!
> @elisabettaverde, love the combo of rose deco and twilight!
> @Bagcoolie, I’ve always loved the sculptural quality of the ebene cabat and also adore your blue velvet couch. Love ebene and blue together. (I upholstered a chair and ottoman in a similar blue
> as part of the December bag challenge in the shop your closet  thread, I wore a BV hobo with a two coats this week: vintage dead stock Norman norell coat and a Chanel cashmere pea coat;  this seasons sparkly brunello sweaters; althleta cargos, golden goose sneakers; handmade capabara gloves (an Austrian company called Thomas Reimer); and dunhill shearling hat with ear flaps ( I buy the latter two items in multiple colors)
> View attachment 4925886
> View attachment 4925889


Thank you ! You look stylish in the coats and the BV Veneta  love to see a photo of your reupholstered ottoman and chair.


----------



## ayshaa

880 said:


> @indiaink, Love the tactile smooshy cervo! Are you still using your gorgeous picotins?
> @JenJBS, adore the Mona Lisa color; it’s perfect with the nodini! I recall another gorgeous purple bag you had (maybe a ferragamo) whose color just leapt of the screen
> @ayshaa, thank you so much foryour description of the differences between the two bags and the pics! Super helpful! Also adore chalcedony!
> @elisabettaverde, love the combo of rose deco and twilight!
> @Bagcoolie, I’ve always loved the sculptural quality of the ebene cabat and also adore your blue velvet couch. Love ebene and blue together. (I upholstered a chair and ottoman in a similar blue
> as part of the December bag challenge in the shop your closet  thread, I wore a BV hobo with a two coats this week: vintage dead stock Norman norell coat and a Chanel cashmere pea coat;  this seasons sparkly brunello sweaters; althleta cargos, golden goose sneakers; handmade capabara gloves (an Austrian company called Thomas Reimer); and dunhill shearling hat with ear flaps ( I buy the latter two items in multiple colors)
> View attachment 4925886
> View attachment 4925889


Chic Chic!
Thank you dear! Yes the Chalcedony is a dream


----------



## ayshaa

This mini pouch color was exclusive to Dubai, 
it is darker than the first metallic green/teal that was released first.
I was so happy to have it but the mini pouch is tiny! My iphone 11 max 
had to stay in my hand the whole time lol 

I wore it with my favorite jewelry and shoes


----------



## gagabag

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4927970
> 
> 
> This mini pouch color was exclusive to Dubai,
> it is darker than the first metallic green/teal that was released first.
> I was so happy to have it but the mini pouch is tiny! My iphone 11 max
> had to stay in my hand the whole time lol
> 
> I wore it with my favorite jewelry and shoes


Love them all


----------



## anniebhu

grietje said:


> Hmmmm. That is really interesting. Since our @anniebhu tried it on, is that a realistic photo?  She’s tiny and thought it was snug.



The mini is soft and cute but really too small for my needs, especially as I don’t want to handhold things.  Crossbody or shoulder is more practical at the moment. 

So that’s why I think the bulb  is interesting. My SA sent some shots modelling the small version and there are a couple of ways to wear it, with the thinner or thicker strap (sorry if someone has mentioned this already).  Sizing in terms of what you can fit inside is similar to the nodini.

I’m very tempted to have a look IRL, but we are in the 4th wave of outbreak here and want to stay home as much as possible. Just have to wait a little bit.


----------



## JenJBS

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4927970
> 
> 
> This mini pouch color was exclusive to Dubai,
> it is darker than the first metallic green/teal that was released first.
> I was so happy to have it but the mini pouch is tiny! My iphone 11 max
> had to stay in my hand the whole time lol
> 
> I wore it with my favorite jewelry and shoes



That color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## gagabag

This 5-yr old monalisa large veneta


----------



## winkzpinkz

Bottega Veneta non-padded cassette bag for the day!
Loving how the contrasting white interior makes the black interwoven design on the exterior more obvious


----------



## pinksky777

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4927970
> 
> 
> This mini pouch color was exclusive to Dubai,
> it is darker than the first metallic green/teal that was released first.
> I was so happy to have it but the mini pouch is tiny! My iphone 11 max
> had to stay in my hand the whole time lol
> 
> I wore it with my favorite jewelry and shoes


LOVE the color! Wear it in good health


----------



## ayshaa

pinksky777 said:


> LOVE the color! Wear it in good health


Thank you!   
The color is so much fun and works with many of my outfits!



JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!


Yes it is!  Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Remembering that I painted my bedroom purple at 16 for a reason. Mom actually gave me permission!


----------



## RT1

Beautiful bag for a gorgeous young lady!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Remembering that I painted my bedroom purple at 16 for a reason. Mom actually gave me permission!
> 
> View attachment 4929228


 I think I’m having a bit of deja vous  Beauty congratulations, love the purple!


----------



## 880

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4927970
> 
> 
> This mini pouch color was exclusive to Dubai,
> it is darker than the first metallic green/teal that was released first.
> I was so happy to have it but the mini pouch is tiny! My iphone 11 max
> had to stay in my hand the whole time lol
> 
> I wore it with my favorite jewelry and shoes


I love this. All of it! Love your taste!


----------



## sngsk

After being deprived of carrying my BVs for so long, I may have gone a little OTT with BV at my first casual work meeting outside of home with my moon cabat, BV necklace and ring...but I don't care.


----------



## ayshaa

indiaink said:


> Remembering that I painted my bedroom purple at 16 for a reason. Mom actually gave me permission!
> 
> View attachment 4929228


I love the color!



sngsk said:


> After being deprived of carrying my BVs for so long, I may have gone a little OTT with BV at my first casual work meeting outside of home with my moon cabat, BV necklace and ring...but I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 4929440


Gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Tourmaline shoulder bag in lizard, nappa, and patent leather that hadn’t been worn for too too long.


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> After being deprived of carrying my BVs for so long, I may have gone a little OTT with BV at my first casual work meeting outside of home with my moon cabat, BV necklace and ring...but I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 4929440





tenKrat said:


> Tourmaline shoulder bag in lizard, nappa, and patent leather that hadn’t been worn for too too long.
> View attachment 4929578


Wonderful to see such rare beauties at the beginning on the day! Thanks for posting


----------



## pudu

My new to me mini Hobo! Does anyone else have one of these? It's adorable!


----------



## 880

pudu said:


> My new to me mini Hobo! Does anyone else have one of these? It's adorable!
> View attachment 4929644


Love this on you! It looks fabulous!


----------



## gagabag

pudu said:


> My new to me mini Hobo! Does anyone else have one of these? It's adorable!
> View attachment 4929644


So cute! I missed out on this. Do you know how it is in size compared with the mini Jodie? Thanks!


----------



## pudu

gagabag said:


> So cute! I missed out on this. Do you know how it is in size compared with the mini Jodie? Thanks!


I don't have a mini Jodie (this is my vintage answer to it because it's too expensive for me!) but here it is next to a large and medium veneta for comparison (just sold the the medium a few days so this was my little BV family before they got split up..!)


----------



## pinksky777

pudu said:


> I don't have a mini Jodie (this is my vintage answer to it because it's too expensive for me!) but here it is next to a large and medium veneta for comparison (just sold the the medium a few days so this was my little BV family before they got split up..!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930328


Love the mini Jodie look-alike! It’s perfect!


----------



## Nibb

pudu said:


> I don't have a mini Jodie (this is my vintage answer to it because it's too expensive for me!) but here it is next to a large and medium veneta for comparison (just sold the the medium a few days so this was my little BV family before they got split up..!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930328


Nice Venetas! I had a mini in the color Krim, it was a cutie. I think @jbags07 has at least five mini Venetas.


----------



## pudu

Nibb said:


> Nice Venetas! I had a mini in the color Krim, it was a cutie. I think @jbags07 has at least five mini Venetas.



Wow, would love to see some of those!


----------



## Nibb

pudu said:


> Wow, would love to see some of those!


I was hoping she was around, below is a link to some of her minis. You can search the bv forum for “mini Venetas” and see some other pics as well.




__





						BV at home
					

Not many options for fun in the 4 walls :biggrin: been cooking and baking something i usually don't have time for Home-made cinnabons and BV silver pieces (had to remove them when i was rolling the dough)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Nice Venetas! I had a mini in the color Krim, it was a cutie. I think @jbags07 has at least five mini Venetas.


I confess to having 8 minis   They are the cutest bags!


----------



## jbags07

Took a very special Knot out to dinner this evening....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I confess to having 8 minis   They are the cutest bags!



Welcome back! We missed you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Took a very special Knot out to dinner this evening....
> 
> View attachment 4933294



It's fabulous! A new purchase?


----------



## kathiejam

I have been reading and learning a lot about BV through the forum. 

I have always wanted a blue nodini and found this one on Fashionphile.


----------



## Nibb

kathiejam said:


> I have been reading and learning a lot about BV through the forum.
> 
> I have always wanted a blue nodini and found this one on Fashionphile.


The BV forum has the best information, the users really left a ton of info on treatments, styles and colors, so fun to spend time reading through the past threads. 
A special double Nodini, beauty enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

kathiejam said:


> I have been reading and learning a lot about BV through the forum.
> 
> I have always wanted a blue nodini and found this one on Fashionphile.



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Euclase

kathiejam said:


> I have been reading and learning a lot about BV through the forum.
> 
> I have always wanted a blue nodini and found this one on Fashionphile.


That color is divine!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ksuromax

after a looong while i finally need a big bag! 
My Naughty girl is carrying my new laptop to my new work!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> after a looong while i finally need a big bag!
> My Naughty girl is carrying my new laptop to my new work!
> View attachment 4934191


My favorite Cabat. Congrats on a new job


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> It's fabulous! A new purchase?


Thank u A new to me purchase, yes. It is one of TPF 2013 special order Knots, and i feel very blessed to have it... its even more meaningful as it Is from the collection of one of the original BVettes...


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My favorite Cabat. Congrats on a new job


thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> after a looong while i finally need a big bag!
> My Naughty girl is carrying my new laptop to my new work!
> View attachment 4934191



Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty.  Even in bad lighting, MonaLisa is a pretty color...  I am soooo ready for longer days, and light in the evening!


----------



## V0N1B2

My EXTREMELY worn foldover wallet in my bag waiting for my car this morning.


----------



## jbags07

Recent acquisition. Atlantic Osaka.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new job!


thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Recent acquisition. Atlantic Osaka.
> View attachment 4935846



So pretty!


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> Recent acquisition. Atlantic Osaka.
> View attachment 4935846


Super Nice and Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> My EXTREMELY worn foldover wallet in my bag waiting for my car this morning.
> View attachment 4935766


Love the D bag!


----------



## jbags07

Thank you both very much 



JenJBS said:


> So pretty!





RT1 said:


> Super Nice and Beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Recent acquisition. Atlantic Osaka.
> View attachment 4935846


Wow- that is exquisite!


----------



## pinksky777

My stunning Clip


----------



## jbags07

Thank u @RT1 and @Kimbashop  you don’t see many Osakas on tpf, its a great bag tho. Its lightWeight, strap stays put on the shoulder, and fits all the essentials easily. BV has the absolute best blues too....


----------



## jbags07

Using my Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...


----------



## bluedawn

What’s your secret to keeping it so pretty? The ones I see on fashionphile all look very distressed from friction and have worn corners. I love the look of this bag but want it to last


----------



## jbags07

bluedawn said:


> What’s your secret to keeping it so pretty? The ones I see on fashionphile all look very distressed from friction and have worn corners. I love the look of this bag but want it to last


Not sure if you are asking me? Or someone else? You mean the basket bag above?


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Using my Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...
> 
> View attachment 4936749


Wow!!!     What a beautiful bag and a magnificent view!  I'm living vicariously through you, @jbags07!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Using my Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...
> 
> View attachment 4936749


Great bag and that view!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Wow!!!     What a beautiful bag and a magnificent view!  I'm living vicariously through you, @jbags07!





Nibb said:


> Great bag and that view!



Thank you both! About the bag and the view. Its not a ‘typical’ Bottega, but i just love it. If i won the lottery i would buy the Cabat version of this 50th anniv bag which is on AFF   Just stunning. Wishing you both, and all Bvettes, a Merry Christmas to those who celebrate, and and so much health and happiness in the New Year


----------



## Kateveronica

Padded cassette in burgundy ! Eeek I’m in love


----------



## Highendlessbag

I am not wearing this but wish to wear it. Is this bag easy to wear with a man’s everyday outfit? Maybe work or casual going out? Need your opinion please.


----------



## Euclase

Highendlessbag said:


> I am not wearing this but wish to wear it. Is this bag easy to wear with a man’s everyday outfit? Maybe work or casual going out? Need your opinion please.
> View attachment 4941516


I'm not familiar with this bag.  Is it BV?  I think the color blocking makes it nice and casual.  It looks like you could clip on a longer bag strap, maybe in a black nylon, to keep the casual vibe.


----------



## jeune_fille

The bag looks Loewe.


----------



## Highendlessbag

Euclase said:


> I'm not familiar with this bag.  Is it BV?  I think the color blocking makes it nice and casual.  It looks like you could clip on a longer bag strap, maybe in a black nylon, to keep the casual vibe.


 Thanks for the reply. Yes it is a BV bag for men. It comes with black strap in, I think, leather. Would this design be easy to wear with anything for a guy?


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> I'm not familiar with this bag.  Is it BV?  I think the color blocking makes it nice and casual.  It looks like you could clip on a longer bag strap, maybe in a black nylon, to keep the casual vibe.


Loewe Puzzle bag. If it’s not it’s a blatant copy.


----------



## Highendlessbag

muchstuff said:


> Loewe Puzzle bag. If it’s not it’s a blatant copy.


Does it look like a copy? That pic was taken from jomashop


----------



## muchstuff

Highendlessbag said:


> Does it look like a copy? That pic was taken from jomashop


Here’s the Puzzle.


----------



## muchstuff

Highendlessbag said:


> Does it look like a copy? That pic was taken from jomashop


Here’s what I see on Joma...


----------



## Highendlessbag

Here’s a photo from Loewe’s website. Sold out. Just wanted to know if this design is busy or easy to dress up or down with.


----------



## muchstuff

Highendlessbag said:


> Here’s a photo from Loewe’s website. Sold out. Just wanted to know if this design is busy or easy to dress up or down with.


You’re in the Bottega Veneta forum. You may have more luck posting your question on the Loewe thread, the people there will have more experience with the brand.
If you’re just asking a general opinion of the way the bag looks, I’ve always liked the look of the Puzzle and like the colours in this one. But a solid colour would probably be easier to match wardrobe-wise.


----------



## Euclase

Highendlessbag said:


> Here’s a photo from Loewe’s website. Sold out. Just wanted to know if this design is busy or easy to dress up or down with.


It doesn't look like TPF has a specific Loewe forum, but you could start a thread in the Bags, Bags, Bags forum to get more feedback about styling this bag. If you describe your style there too, i.e. what you mean by casual, then that could help fellow TPFers give you more relevant input.


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> It doesn't look like TPF has a specific Loewe forum, but you could start a thread in the Bags, Bags, Bags forum to get more feedback about styling this bag. If you describe your style there too, i.e. what you mean by casual, then that could help fellow TPFers give you more relevant input.


No forum but there's a thread or two...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-your-love-here.487069/page-258#post-34238704


----------



## Highendlessbag

Sorry for the confusion guys. I mixed up my brands. I am just starting this whole bag collection thing this year but so excited to be here. Yes I love Loewe but I also love Bottega and have a piece in my closet which I would love to share a pic soon.


----------



## muchstuff

Highendlessbag said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys. I mixed up my brands. I am just starting this whole bag collection thing this year but so excited to be here. Yes I love Loewe but I also love Bottega and have a piece in my closet which I would love to share a pic soon.


They’re both very nice brands to have in your collection. Looking forward to seeing your BV!


----------



## Nibb

Highendlessbag said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys. I mixed up my brands. I am just starting this whole bag collection thing this year but so excited to be here. Yes I love Loewe but I also love Bottega and have a piece in my closet which I would love to share a pic soon.


Welcome. Loewe has some beautiful bags, that puzzle bag you posted is really nice I like the color combination. Also looking forward to seeing the BV you have.


----------



## BBBagHag

Ok. I have to stop use the “2020’s been a tough year” excuse. It’s getting me into big trouble. Introducing two of my HGs which happened to materialize within a week of each other... though I still wish she was a maxi. The large will scratch the itch for now.


----------



## BBBagHag

AND

I just splurged... I think ive found truly the perfect bag. I just ordered it but am too excited to wait for its arrival to blab about it! I haven’t seen this bag mentioned on this forum, maybe I missed it. It’s from 2020 and looks to be a beautiful lovechild of the pouch, Lauren and convertible. I can’t wait to get my hot little hands on it.


----------



## gagabag

BBBagHag said:


> AND
> 
> I just splurged... I think ive found truly the perfect bag. I just ordered it but am too excited to wait for its arrival to blab about it! I haven’t seen this bag mentioned on this forum, maybe I missed it. It’s from 2020 and looks to be a beautiful lovechild of the pouch, Lauren and convertible. I can’t wait to get my hot little hands on it.
> View attachment 4942493


Congrats! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts about it! I am eyeing this too but not quite sure about the single handle and being too far away from the boutique doesn’t help. The large venetas are very versatile and for sure will keep you happy while waiting! Enyoy your loot


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Ok. I have to stop use the “2020’s been a tough year” excuse. It’s getting me into big trouble. Introducing two of my HGs which happened to materialize within a week of each other... though I still wish she was a maxi. The large will scratch the itch for now.
> 
> View attachment 4942483
> View attachment 4942484


Ohhh congrats on both of these. I'm sure you know the black is on my want list.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> AND
> 
> I just splurged... I think ive found truly the perfect bag. I just ordered it but am too excited to wait for its arrival to blab about it! I haven’t seen this bag mentioned on this forum, maybe I missed it. It’s from 2020 and looks to be a beautiful lovechild of the pouch, Lauren and convertible. I can’t wait to get my hot little hands on it.
> View attachment 4942493


Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> AND
> 
> I just splurged... I think ive found truly the perfect bag. I just ordered it but am too excited to wait for its arrival to blab about it! I haven’t seen this bag mentioned on this forum, maybe I missed it. It’s from 2020 and looks to be a beautiful lovechild of the pouch, Lauren and convertible. I can’t wait to get my hot little hands on it.
> View attachment 4942493


This is gorgeous!


----------



## BBBagHag

No I didn’t, I thought you just sold a similar one... I will keep an eye out for you!


muchstuff said:


> Ohhh congrats on both of these. I'm sure you know the black is on my want list.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> No I didn’t, I thought you just sold a similar one... I will keep an eye out for you!


I did, I bought and sold a maxi as it was too big for me. On the lookout for a large but it'll have to wait until the new year, too many bills to pay.


----------



## jeune_fille

I love that bag @BBBagHag. I meant that intreciatto messenger pouch. I saw it in person, it wasnt a double weave like the Cabat and doesnt have a lining. I would like to get it when it goes to the outlet.


----------



## 880

@BBBagHag, I loves your two new HG large hobos and the 2020 dome type bag! This year has been hard and you deserve the bags! congrats!

@Highendlessbag, I think the Loewe puzzle could easily transition from work to casual going out. I like the neutral color blocks and I can imagine it with a minimal look, like a Jil sander pull over sweater and slim pants or jeans. if you are more sartorial or wear a sports coat, I agree with @muchstuff that a solid might be easier to coordinate.  JMO though! Good luck with it, and cannot wait to see your BV!

@jbags07, love your special ostrich knot! The color is perfect! and, would love to see your collection of minis! am going back a few pages now to drool over the view, the basket bag and the Atlantic Osaka!

@ksuromax, congrats on the new job! glad to see the cabat out and about!

Just got a great deal on an intriciato karung Napa San Marco that I had wanted years ago (but never got bc I was in the midst of Hermes bag hunts). Wore it with a deadstock vintage Norman Norell coat. The bag modernized the coat just enough so that it didn’t look like I was shopping my grandmothers closet. (A 28 BBK retourne kelly and various shoulder bags with this coat didn’t work and made me look too Eloise which is NOT the look what I was going for ) (also posted this in BV action, so apologies for photo bombing; I’m just excited)


----------



## gagabag

Starting the year with these two


----------



## muchstuff

gagabag said:


> Starting the year with these two
> View attachment 4944924


They look great together!


----------



## Evergreen602

Highendlessbag said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys. I mixed up my brands. I am just starting this whole bag collection thing this year but so excited to be here. Yes I love Loewe but I also love Bottega and have a piece in my closet which I would love to share a pic soon.


Just have to say, I love your Puzzle Bag!  BV and Loewe are my two favorites.  I own a medium Puzzle in the Amber/Light Oat colorway, and it's my favorite bag in my collection of mostly BVs.  I love it so much that I'm planning to add another Puzzle in Tan.

FYI, I mostly wear mine as crossbody or carry by the top handle.  My style is casual, but I'm surprised how a bag that also seems so casual can elevate many of my outfits.  Hope you enjoy your Puzzle as much as I enjoy mine.  I look forward to your BV reveal too!


----------



## pinksky777

Picking up sushi with my fave Bottega bag to date. My smooshy buttery soft large caramel intrecciato pouch.


----------



## meowmeow94

BV is bae ❤


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Not really going anywhere.... but presenting my new Chain Knot in black.  I love the Chain Knot, and had the hardest time picking a color -- love the China Red and the New Steel color as well, but decided to settle on black.


----------



## muchstuff

Playing with a couple of my BVs today...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Playing with a couple of my BVs today...
> 
> View attachment 4946010


Both are beautiful, like you, my dear friend!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Both are beautiful, like you, my dear friend!


Awwww...


----------



## pudu

A new bag for consideration that just arrived today. What do you all think? Does anyone else use this pouch as a bag? I love the colour and it's what's getting me, but I'm not sure it's going to be practical.


----------



## BnB

pudu said:


> A new bag for consideration that just arrived today. What do you all think? Does anyone else use this pouch as a bag? I love the colour and it's what's getting me, but I'm not sure it's going to be practical.


Not sure about practical, but I LOVE that color. And it looks cute as a bag!


----------



## pudu

BnB said:


> Not sure about practical, but I LOVE that color. And it looks cute as a bag!


Thanks! On that note, do you know what the name of this colour is? 6003 is the code.. It's my dream BV colour.


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Playing with a couple of my BVs today...
> 
> View attachment 4946010


Beauties! What color and size is your Cabat?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beauties! What color and size is your Cabat?


My ex-Cabat, I've just rehomed her to another TPFer. It's a mini. Ink is a gorgeous colour but I don't carry it much because it's in the blue-ish range of shades and I never carry my blue bags. Down to one marine Bal and I'm considering whether to rehome or keep that one too.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My ex-Cabat, I've just rehomed her to another TPFer. It's a mini. Ink is a gorgeous colour but I don't carry it much because it's in the blue-ish range of shades and I never carry my blue bags. Down to one marine Bal and I'm considering whether to rehome or keep that one too.


Beauty, but I’m with ya on the blues also not my bag color.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beauty, but I’m with ya on the blues also not my bag color.


It's really pretty colour, like a very dark blue with a hint of purple. Ink's a good name for it actually. But. I'm so much a brown/black bag gal (except for a few notable exceptions) that anything else kinda just sits in my closet.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's really pretty colour, like a very dark blue with a hint of purple. Ink's a good name for it actually. But. I'm so much a brown/black bag gal (except for a few notable exceptions) that anything else kinda just sits in my closet.


I’m with you on the limited pallet most of mine are black/gray even if it’s brown it’s a gray-brown


----------



## BnB

pudu said:


> Thanks! On that note, do you know what the name of this colour is? 6003 is the code.. It's my dream BV colour.



Is it Grape? 






						Bottega Veneta  Mini Pouch Intrecciato Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta  Mini Pouch Intrecciato Crossbody Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## indiaink

pudu said:


> Thanks! On that note, do you know what the name of this colour is? 6003 is the code.. It's my dream BV colour.


Lilac from EFW 09


----------



## BBBagHag

I just adore this bag so much.


----------



## ksuromax

I carried my Pouch yesterday to a meeting, and for the last 4 days i've been carrying my mini Peltro Cabat, a dream bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Rose Gold Nodini.


----------



## Euclase

JenJBS said:


> Rose Gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 4950311


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## JenJBS

Euclase said:


> What a beautiful picture!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rose Gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 4950311


So lovely. What do you wear this color with?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So lovely. What do you wear this color with?



A dark green or dark blue velour sweatshirt, with black pants and black shoes, and rose gold jewelry. Black shirt and jeans, rose gold jewelry, with black shoes or boots; and I have a pair of rose gold ballet flats that I plan to use instead of black boots during the summer. One Sunday I wore it with a black dress, with rose gold jewelry and rose gold high heels.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> A dark green or dark blue velour sweatshirt, with black pants and black shoes, and rose gold jewelry. Black shirt and jeans, rose gold jewelry, with black shoes or boots; and I have a pair of rose gold ballet flats that I plan to use instead of black boots during the summer. One Sunday I wore it with a black dress, with rose gold jewelry and rose gold high heels.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> JenJBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dark green or dark blue velour sweatshirt, with black pants and black shoes, and rose gold jewelry. Black shirt and jeans, rose gold jewelry, with black shoes or boots; and I have a pair of rose gold ballet flats that I plan to use instead of black boots during the summer. One Sunday I wore it with a black dress, with rose gold jewelry and rose gold high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for those details. I was wondering, maybe because I don’t have much rose gold even though I love it.  I can see how pretty it would be to pair this with rose gold shoes and/or jewelry.
Click to expand...


----------



## JenJBS

@Kimbashop 
You're welcome. Here are the velour sweatshirts I mentioned.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> @Kimbashop
> You're welcome. Here are the velour sweatshirts I mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 4953571
> View attachment 4953572


Very rich and cozy! I love that green color. I bet rose gold looks really nice with these colors and textures.


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved Pouch accompanied me today, i really love this bag, the more i use it, the more i get attached, i am glad i got it, although i wasn't sure at first


----------



## diva7633

My first Bottega


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> My first Bottega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957213


Oh, what an excellent choice for the first one!  
How do you like it?


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what an excellent choice for the first one!
> How do you like it?


Thank you. I was very undecided. But had to do the woven and its not too light and not too dark. And not too small or big. LOL. I figured I would know where to go next from there. I love it so far. It's so light. My birthday is in March so might be another one in my near future.


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> Thank you. I was very undecided. But had to do the woven and its not too light and not too dark. And not too small or big. LOL. I figured I would know where to go next from there. I love it so far. It's so light. My birthday is in March so might be another one in my near future.


It's (used to be) BV iconic style, timeless classic. i love how easy it is to use and how comfortable it feels on the shoulder. Hope, you love yours unconditionally, and will enjoy the incredible quality and craftsmanship for many years!


----------



## JenJBS

diva7633 said:


> Thank you. I was very undecided. But had to do the woven and its not too light and not too dark. And not too small or big. LOL. I figured I would know where to go next from there. I love it so far. It's so light. My birthday is in March so might be another one in my near future.



Congratulations on your first BV!    I'm also a March birthday.


----------



## wisconsin

Great purchase 
I have the same Noce Veneta in medium.
I love it.



diva7633 said:


> My first Bottega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957213


----------



## diva7633

wisconsin said:


> Great purchase
> I have the same Noce Veneta in medium.
> I love it.


Yay!! Any pics? I'm obsessed


----------



## Nibb

Bluff picnic with Nero Cabat


----------



## whateve

diva7633 said:


> Thank you. I was very undecided. But had to do the woven and its not too light and not too dark. And not too small or big. LOL. I figured I would know where to go next from there. I love it so far. It's so light. My birthday is in March so might be another one in my near future.


Congratulations! As with any brand, it takes awhile to figure out which styles work best for you.


----------



## tenKrat

Large cervo Veneta in Cement


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4959291
> View attachment 4959292
> 
> Bluff picnic with Nero Cabat


You two always manage to take some gorgeous pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

Intrecciato profondo medium Veneta...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato profondo medium Veneta...
> 
> View attachment 4964018


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Hey @ksuromax did you see that Yoogi’s has a large Nodini on their site? In case you needed another...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hey @ksuromax did you see that Yoogi’s has a large Nodini on their site? In case you needed another...


nah, i don't need any


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato profondo medium Veneta...
> 
> View attachment 4964018


Is the profondo treatment the fringe? Beautiful bag


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Is the profondo treatment the fringe? Beautiful bag


... not the estimable @muchstuff, but I’ll answer - profondo is the tonal stitching across the weave. The ”fuzzy” nappa treatment (i.e. fringe) has been on a lot of Venetas.

ETA: I had this is Appia at one time - I didn’t care for the treatment because it never let the bag relax.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> ... not the estimable @muchstuff, but I’ll answer - profondo is the tonal stitching across the weave. The ”fuzzy” nappa treatment (i.e. fringe) has been on a lot of Venetas.


Thank you, I thought maybe the fuzzy treatment had an exotic Italian name


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you, I thought maybe the fuzzy treatment had an exotic Italian name


Right? That’s why nobody can freaking remember what it’s called!!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> ... not the estimable @muchstuff, but I’ll answer - profondo is the tonal stitching across the weave. The ”fuzzy” nappa treatment (i.e. fringe) has been on a lot of Venetas.
> 
> ETA: I had this is Appia at one time - I didn’t care for the treatment because it never let the bag relax.


I wondered if the overstitching interacted with the leather. I’ve avoided a couple of beautiful Nodinis because the leather looked like it got pulled.


----------



## Selenet

My Bottega Veneta Nodini bag is my choice today!


----------



## muchstuff

Gunmetal intrecciato baseball hobo...


----------



## prestwick

Small Nero Jodie


----------



## couturequeen

Love this little dumpling.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gunmetal intrecciato baseball hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4971510


truly a dream of a bag!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> truly a dream of a bag!!


My only baseball hobo left, I’ve got my pekary up for sale. Really thinning the herd so to speak!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My only baseball hobo left, I’ve got my pekary up for sale. Really thinning the herd so to speak!


----------



## JavaJo

Happy to see Orange works well with winter whites!


----------



## Euclase

JavaJo said:


> Happy to see Orange works well with winter whites!


I thought the cabinet knobs were googly eyes!


----------



## JenJBS

Euclase said:


> I thought the cabinet knobs were googly eyes!



Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jane

This isn't a bag, but I'm wearing it today. Anyone else remember the Purse Forum special order ottone knot bracelets? Mine could use a cleaning...


----------



## grietje

jane said:


> This isn't a bag, but I'm wearing it today. Anyone else remember the Purse Forum special order ottone knot bracelets? Mine could use a cleaning...
> 
> View attachment 4980284
> View attachment 4980285



I don’t remember the special order but I do know the bracelet.  Our Mousse had one and it was one of many she wore.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Hi BV, long time no see! Yes, I know, it’s me, not you. BV lost some of its allure to me with the new designs, and I found myself moving to the orange side (Hermès). The scarves lured me in, and now the bags have me, too.

I have sold some of my BV bags, but kept - and still use - the best of them. One is the Nodini (which was “the pillow” when I bought mine, but that’s a different story), and I still adore my Mona Lisa cross-body, and I use it all the time. Most practical bag, bar none. So much so, that I bought another (prices pre-loved being very very reasonable now is part of the reason I could not resist....).

Tada, slate blue prettiness (color shows a little more grey in the photo):


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I don’t remember the special order but I do know the bracelet.  Our Mousse had one and it was one of many she wore.


i have many, too
but recently i mainly wear my BV silver pieces 
need to pull out mine and start wearing them again


----------



## wisconsin

LouiseCPH said:


> Hi BV, long time no see! Yes, I know, it’s me, not you. BV lost some of its allure to me with the new designs, and I found myself moving to the orange side (Hermès). The scarves lured me in, and now the bags have me, too.
> 
> I have sold some of my BV bags, but kept - and still use - the best of them. One is the Nodini (which was “the pillow” when I bought mine, but that’s a different story), and I still adore my Mona Lisa cross-body, and I use it all the time. Most practical bag, bar none. So much so, that I bought another (prices pre-loved being very very reasonable now is part of the reason I could not resist....).
> 
> Tada, slate blue prettiness (color shows a little more grey in the photo):
> 
> View attachment 4980609


Beautiful
May I ask what BV bags you kept in addition to the Nodini
Thinking of culling my herd.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Gunmetal intrecciato baseball hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4971510


You have so many gorgeous bags!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You have so many gorgeous bags!


Thanks, many less than I had a couple of months ago!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, many less than I had a couple of months ago!


I have noticed a “plethora” of bags for sale, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have noticed a “plethora” of bags for sale, lol.


Selling can be as addictive as buying...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Selling can be as addictive as buying...


Must be contagious, I listed a few things for my niece and now I’m getting ready to list a few of my bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Must be contagious, I listed a few things for my niece and now I’m getting ready to list a few of my bags.


We’re heading towards spring, maybe that’s it.


----------



## LouiseCPH

wisconsin said:


> Beautiful
> May I ask what BV bags you kept in addition to the Nodini
> Thinking of culling my herd.



I have kept:
1 medium Belly Veneta (blue)
1 large Belly Veneta (rust)
2 Lauren (black + blue)
1 medium special pleated Veneta (purple)
1 large special Veneta (black)
1 small special Veneta (coral)

The small special Veneta may go as I don’t really use it. On the other hand I will not get much for it, so may as well keep it. As a seller the low prices pre-loved is not as great. I still have room in my closet, and I will keep bags rather than give them away. When I know they are well-made and functioning bags, I may use them more at some point

The black is my “beater bag” that I wear in rain and snow and for grocery shopping .

I have mostly let go of bags with chains, and Veneta-iterations in too light colors, that I could foresee would not keep their looks well. Others were designs or colors that ended up not working, for example dusty pink was hard to match with the pinks in my wardrobe.

It is a bit surprising that the most used still - other than Nodini - are the Belly Venetas. Odd that they were discontinued as the are IMO prettier than the regular Veneta and more practical because they have room for more. Especially my large rust-colored one has held up incredibly well, can hold a laptop and is great for traveling.

Don’t know if it helps, but I always enjoy reading about others fine tuning of bag collections. Now we just need the world to open, so we can go out and use the bags again.....


----------



## muchstuff

LouiseCPH said:


> I have kept:
> 1 medium Belly Veneta (blue)
> 1 large Belly Veneta (rust)
> 2 Lauren (black + blue)
> 1 medium special pleated Veneta (purple)
> 1 large special Veneta (black)
> 1 small special Veneta (coral)
> 
> The small special Veneta may go as I don’t really use it. On the other hand I will not get much for it, so may as well keep it. As a seller the low prices pre-loved is not as great. I still have room in my closet, and I will keep bags rather than give them away. When I know they are well-made and functioning bags, I may use them more at some point
> 
> The black is my “beater bag” that I wear in rain and snow and for grocery shopping .
> 
> I have mostly let go of bags with chains, and Veneta-iterations in too light colors, that I could foresee would not keep their looks well. Others were designs or colors that ended up not working, for example dusty pink was hard to match with the pinks in my wardrobe.
> 
> It is a bit surprising that the most used still - other than Nodini - are the Belly Venetas. Odd that they were discontinued as the are IMO prettier than the regular Veneta and more practical because they have room for more. Especially my large rust-colored one has held up incredibly well, can hold a laptop and is great for traveling.
> 
> Don’t know if it helps, but I always enjoy reading about others fine tuning of bag collections. Now we just need the world to open, so we can go out and use the bags again.....


I’ve always been interested by the Belly, do you have any mod shots?


----------



## wisconsin

LouiseCPH said:


> I have kept:
> 1 medium Belly Veneta (blue)
> 1 large Belly Veneta (rust)
> 2 Lauren (black + blue)
> 1 medium special pleated Veneta (purple)
> 1 large special Veneta (black)
> 1 small special Veneta (coral)
> 
> The small special Veneta may go as I don’t really use it. On the other hand I will not get much for it, so may as well keep it. As a seller the low prices pre-loved is not as great. I still have room in my closet, and I will keep bags rather than give them away. When I know they are well-made and functioning bags, I may use them more at some point
> 
> The black is my “beater bag” that I wear in rain and snow and for grocery shopping .
> 
> I have mostly let go of bags with chains, and Veneta-iterations in too light colors, that I could foresee would not keep their looks well. Others were designs or colors that ended up not working, for example dusty pink was hard to match with the pinks in my wardrobe.
> 
> It is a bit surprising that the most used still - other than Nodini - are the Belly Venetas. Odd that they were discontinued as the are IMO prettier than the regular Veneta and more practical because they have room for more. Especially my large rust-colored one has held up incredibly well, can hold a laptop and is great for traveling.
> 
> Don’t know if it helps, but I always enjoy reading about others fine tuning of bag collections. Now we just need the world to open, so we can go out and use the bags again.....


Thanks so much.Definitely helps me decide.


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> I’ve always been interested by the Belly, do you have any mod shots?


I love my one and only medium ebano belly.
It was my first BV bag and a gift from my husband.
My all time favorite BV  bag.
The new Jodie actually tries to look like the belly.


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> I love my one and only medium ebano belly.
> it was my first BV bag and a gift from my husband.
> my Favorite bag.
> The new Jodie actually looks like the belly.


If you have a mod shot lying around...


----------



## LouiseCPH

muchstuff said:


> I’ve always been interested by the Belly, do you have any mod shots?


----------



## muchstuff

Thank you! Is the large comfy on the shoulder? Looks like the smaller size has too short a strap drop?


----------



## LouiseCPH

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Is the large comfy on the shoulder? Looks like the smaller size has too short a strap drop?



For both large and medium Belly the comfort of the shoulder strap depends on how much is inside the bag - the classic dilemma. But the large has so much room that it is rarely a problem. The medium is a little tight, but the strap on both is nice and fluffy. Definitely a great model!


----------



## muchstuff

LouiseCPH said:


> For both large and medium Belly the comfort of the shoulder strap depends on how much is inside the bag - the classic dilemma. But the large has so much room that it is rarely a problem. The medium is a little tight, but the strap on both is nice and fluffy. Definitely a great model!


Many thanks!


----------



## jane

Taking ebano medium Campana with me today. She's almost fourteen years old, but doesn't look it!


----------



## couturequeen

jane said:


> Taking ebano medium Campana with me today. She's almost fourteen years old, but doesn't look it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982839


One of my favorite color and bag combos!


----------



## Euclase

LouiseCPH said:


> For both large and medium Belly the comfort of the shoulder strap depends on how much is inside the bag - the classic dilemma. But the large has so much room that it is rarely a problem. The medium is a little tight, but the strap on both is nice and fluffy. Definitely a great model!


Wow, I am admiring that medium Belly Veneta on you!    
Do you usually carry it on your arm or shoulder?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Euclase said:


> Wow, I am admiring that medium Belly Veneta on you!
> Do you usually carry it on your arm or shoulder?



Thank you! I must admit I often wear it on my arm, but ai like the option of throwing it on my shoulder when I need both hands


----------



## pinksky777

My clip while purchasing another bv to add to my investment collection!


----------



## muchstuff

Not going anywhere today but have changed into my medium dark Barolo Loop, thanks @Euclase for reminding me about her!


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> Not going anywhere today but have changed into my medium dark Barolo Loop, thanks @Euclase for reminding me about her!
> 
> View attachment 4990836


You’re such a tease!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> You’re such a tease!


   Yes.


----------



## Swathi

pinksky777 said:


> My clip while purchasing another bv to add to my investment collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986105


Didn't you have the clip bag in black? Did you also get a fondant?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not going anywhere today but have changed into my medium dark Barolo Loop, thanks @Euclase for reminding me about her!
> 
> View attachment 4990836


The Loop looks great in that color!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The Loop looks great in that color!


It does, but I have to be honest, this is my third medium Loop and I keep selling them. I sold the other two because the colours didn't work out for me but I do love this one. I just wish the strap drop was longer on it...one day I'm going to replace the large Loop I sold and see if it works for me second time around.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> It does, but I have to be honest, this is my third medium Loop and I keep selling them. I sold the other two because the colours didn't work out for me but I do love this one. I just wish the strap drop was longer on it...one day I'm going to replace the large Loop I sold and see if it works for me second time around.


I'll drop my quetsche one off to you if you want.  You can borrow it to see if it works. It's a lot cheaper and less trouble than buying one and then selling it if you decide you don't like it. Again


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I'll drop my quetsche one off to you if you want.  You can borrow it to see if it works. It's a lot cheaper and less trouble than buying one and then selling it if you decide you don't like it. Again


Thanks my friend. Maybe once they've decided to lift the "household only" bubble we can get together for a coffee!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. Maybe once they've decided to lift the "household only" bubble we can get together for a coffee!


Meh, I'll just toss it at you from my car as I drive by...
But yeah, coffee good too


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. Maybe once they've decided to lift the "household only" bubble we can get together for a coffee!





V0N1B2 said:


> Meh, I'll just toss it at you from my car as I drive by...
> But yeah, coffee good too



Is a Cervo “drive by” even legal?


----------



## muchstuff

QUOTE="Nibb, post: 34345060, member: 570850"]
Is a Cervo “drive by” even legal?
[/QUOTE]
Knowing @V0N1B2 I’d better be ready to catch.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hold up, C! On my way


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Hold up, C! On my way


----------



## pinksky777

Swathi said:


> Didn't you have the clip bag in black? Did you also get a fondant?


No, it’s just the filter and daylight I believe. At that price, I would nvr consider two; not my style lol


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> You’re such a tease!


I know sorry I’ve been so busy lately! I purchased the pouch 20 intrecciato in swimming pool.


----------



## CelineFanatic116

pudu said:


> A new bag for consideration that just arrived today. What do you all think? Does anyone else use this pouch as a bag? I love the colour and it's what's getting me, but I'm not sure it's going to be practical.


Love it! I've been on the hunt for one of these - do you mind sharing where you got yours?


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro long wallet, my trusty buddy


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Peltro long wallet, my trusty buddy
> View attachment 4996567



Bal and BV!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Bal and BV!


yep, my 2 all time favourites  
(slippers were BV, too)


----------



## pudu

CelineFanatic116 said:


> Love it! I've been on the hunt for one of these - do you mind sharing where you got yours?


on vestiaire collective, but I decided to return it.. and it was bought by someone else directly unfortunately..


----------



## gagabag

Hanging out with this little guy again


----------



## pinksky777

Out of all my Bottega bags this one is always a timeless fave. Despite what a couple of YouTubers have said recently, don’t buy these pouches on the resale market if you can help it considering they’re all handmade and some shapes are square, ruching is all off and just takes away from the overall aesthetic. Trust me the pouches are here to stay long after the trendiness fades. They’re worth the investment.


----------



## Euclase

pinksky777 said:


> Out of all my Bottega bags this one is always a timeless fave. Despite what a couple of YouTubers have said recently, don’t buy these pouches on the resale market if you can help it considering they’re all handmade and some shapes are square, ruching is all off and just takes away from the overall aesthetic. Trust me the pouches are here to stay long after the trendiness fades. They’re worth the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997720
> View attachment 4997739



Is...is your Pouch...eating a croissant?   Nom nom nom....


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> Is...is your Pouch...eating a croissant?   Nom nom nom....


It is! Hahaha


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying this cuties to church today.


----------



## Nibb

Snuck off to the Arizona desert with my favorite Cervo hobo.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

pinksky777 said:


> Out of all my Bottega bags this one is always a timeless fave. Despite what a couple of YouTubers have said recently, don’t buy these pouches on the resale market if you can help it considering they’re all handmade and some shapes are square, ruching is all off and just takes away from the overall aesthetic. Trust me the pouches are here to stay long after the trendiness fades. They’re worth the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997720
> View attachment 4997739


love that orange Prada inside. I need this. lol


----------



## Kimbashop

Nodini in amaranto. Celebrating my first vaccine dose!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Nodini in amaranto. Celebrating my first vaccine dose!
> View attachment 5016377


Lovely colour and congrats on your first vaccine! I don't get mine until sometime in April.


----------



## Kimbashop

very easy-- barely felt it. good luck getting yours


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> very easy-- barely felt it. good luck getting yours


Thanks, do you know which one you got?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Nodini in amaranto. Celebrating my first vaccine dose!
> View attachment 5016377



That color is extraordinary!       

Congratulations on getting your first dose!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That color is extraordinary!
> 
> Congratulations on getting your first dose!


Thank you! Yes, I love this bag. It was the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## muchstuff

Cervo flap shoulder bag...


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love this bag. It was the Moderna vaccine.



I'll be getting the Moderna vaccine next week. How are you doing? Any side effects?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I'll be getting the Moderna vaccine next week. How are you doing? Any side effects?


Just a sore arm for about 24 hours. I've heard that the second dose is the one that has been really hard on people, when your body is building immunity. Good luck with yours! Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Just a sore arm for about 24 hours. I've heard that the second dose is the one that has been really hard on people, when your body is building immunity. Good luck with yours! Congratulations!



Thanks for the info, and glad you didn't have worse side effects. Hope I'm the same. Congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

My  bag


----------



## pinksky777

The new Ice Cream Jodie


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> My  bag
> View attachment 5022374


I sooo loooove your bag. Now I feel jealous  
What color is this? I might need to find a new job soon so I can afford to buy a Cabat!


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> I sooo loooove your bag. Now I feel jealous
> What color is this? I might need to find a new job soon so I can afford to buy a Cabat!


this is Rosso, from 09/10 Resort (correct me if i'm wrong, Ladies)
i call it 'my Ferrari bag'


----------



## JenJBS

Pretty purple Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> this is Rosso, from 09/10 Resort (correct me if i'm wrong, Ladies)
> i call it 'my Ferrari bag'


It is a Ferrari!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 5036984


Marriage made in heavens!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Marriage made in heavens!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

the Hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the Hobo
> 
> View attachment 5042013


Looks good on you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks good on you!


Thank you 
Wears nicely, too, feels very much like Day, definitely a keeper


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## muchstuff

Intrecciato cervo hobo...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo...
> 
> View attachment 5044500


Such a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Such a beauty!


Thanks, it was her farewell tour, my last one!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it was her farewell tour, my last one!


I was wondering if you still had it, that line of Cervos was beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I was wondering if you still had it, that line of Cervos was beautiful.


They really are beautiful bags. I've had at least five baseball hobos (including an espresso cousin to the gunmetal) but the reality is that they look disproportionately long on me, I'm such a shortie.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> They really are beautiful bags. I've had at least five baseball hobos (including an espresso cousin to the gunmetal) but the reality is that they look disproportionately long on me, I'm such a shortie.


Only short in stature but some platform shoes could have helped with that. 
I had it’s espresso loop cousin, loved the way it looked but after four years it was still stiff and very very heavy. I’m over really heavy bags no matter how beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Only short in stature but some platform shoes could have helped with that.
> I had it’s espresso loop cousin, loved the way it looked but after four years it was still stiff and very very heavy. I’m over really heavy bags no matter how beautiful.


It looked OK with a jacket but I really felt it just looked too big on me. I'm trying to let go of bags that don't work as well for me no matter how beautiful. Just like you and your heavy bags!


----------



## JenJBS

My rose gold Nodini.


----------



## ksuromax

mallow hobo


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> mallow hobo
> View attachment 5047738



So pretty!   Such a lovely spring color!  And that luscious BV leather!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> My  bag
> View attachment 5022374


Wow!    Gorgeous in red!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!   Such a lovely spring color!  And that luscious BV leather!


thank you  
it reminds me of the crown of the sakura trees in bloom


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Wow!    Gorgeous in red!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Armatura Veneta
old as dirt, beautiful as heavens


----------



## Silvius

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta
> old as dirt, beautiful as heavens
> View attachment 5048500


Wonderful!!!


----------



## jbags07

Mona Lisa Nodini the last couple of days....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Mona Lisa Nodini the last couple of days....
> 
> View attachment 5049175



Stunning!       

Bag Twin! 

Is this new? It looks pristine!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta
> old as dirt, beautiful as heavens
> View attachment 5048500


Classic Beauty!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Bag Twin!
> 
> Is this new? It looks pristine!


Thank you!  Purple bags have never been my thing, but all of your Mona Lisa posts encouraged me to try it out, and its the best purple ever, as you all have said in these threads   And yes,i was fortunate to find a ‘new condition’ one on FP!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Bag Twin!
> 
> Is this new? It looks pristine!


triplets


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Classic Beauty!


thank you


----------



## Olgita

Mini Jodi


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely is going to church with me.


----------



## anniebhu

Little miss out to lunch today


----------



## couturequeen

Perfect day for a pouch


----------



## JenJBS

couturequeen said:


> Perfect day for a pouch
> 
> View attachment 5058965



Gorgeous pic!   So beautifully staged!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Oh, the joys of having children 18 and up...being able to make an impromptu trip out of town as a couple and everyone at home knows how to cook for themselves and drive.
I’ve gone back to wearing silk because I can!! No sticky fingers, worrying about other people’s meals and suitcases, etc!


----------



## Euclase

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5059374
> View attachment 5059375
> 
> Oh, the joys of having children 18 and up...being able to make an impromptu trip out of town as a couple and everyone at home knows how to cook for themselves and drive.
> I’ve gone back to wearing silk because I can!! No sticky fingers, worrying about other people’s meals and suitcases, etc!


Your bag and blouse combo is divine!


----------



## Evergreen602

I've been contemplating the addition of another Cervo to my collection, and I think it needs to be a metallic color.  Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## couturequeen

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5059374
> View attachment 5059375
> 
> Oh, the joys of having children 18 and up...being able to make an impromptu trip out of town as a couple and everyone at home knows how to cook for themselves and drive.
> I’ve gone back to wearing silk because I can!! No sticky fingers, worrying about other people’s meals and suitcases, etc!


I love this post as much as this bag. So happy for you and your silks. Free!


----------



## couturequeen

Pretending I’m going somewhere. Which one should I take?


----------



## elisabettaverde

couturequeen said:


> I love this post as much as this bag. So happy for you and your silks. Free!


Isn’t it true??  And I’m not ashamed to say   it’s amazing to feel free and unencumbered!  My kids are well-adjusted and independent (well, when they can return to college in the fall), and don’t give us any guilt trips when we leave.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Euclase said:


> Your bag and blouse combo is divine!


 Thank you!


----------



## Jzal

Carrying my new small point bag today!


----------



## kasslynne!!

School line pickup. I never thought I would love a purse as much as I do this one. So happy I took the plunge. ❤️


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> School line pickup. I never thought I would love a purse as much as I do this one. So happy I took the plunge. ❤
> View attachment 5063948


LOVE! So happy you finally got it!


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> LOVE! So happy you finally got it!


Thank you!! So happy with it. Now I am deciding between the Carmel Intrecciato Mini pouch or a fun color Nail Polish. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kimbashop

kasslynne!! said:


> School line pickup. I never thought I would love a purse as much as I do this one. So happy I took the plunge. ❤
> View attachment 5063948


Beautiful color!


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> Thank you!! So happy with it. Now I am deciding between the Carmel Intrecciato Mini pouch or a fun color Nail Polish. Any input would be greatly appreciated


Well the mini pouch is a great style for fun bright colors that’s for sure! That’s why I chose swimming pool for mine. But that being said, caramel is prob my fave Bottega color of all time so it’s tough... I’d say go for caramel, but rlly think if you’ll end up being disappointed that you only have two neutrals and not a bright color in your collection. In a perfect world, get the caramel and save the bright color for a mini jodie!


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> Well the mini pouch is a great style for fun bright colors that’s for sure! That’s why I chose swimming pool for mine. But that being said, caramel is prob my fave Bottega color of all time so it’s tough... I’d say go for caramel, but rlly think if you’ll end up being disappointed that you only have two neutrals and not a bright color in your collection. In a perfect world, get the caramel and save the bright color for a mini jodie!


And this is why I enjoy our "quick chats"  You are speaking my lingo for sure!! That is a match made in heaven right there with that combo


----------



## JenJBS

kasslynne!! said:


> Thank you!! So happy with it. Now I am deciding between the Carmel Intrecciato Mini pouch or a fun color Nail Polish. Any input would be greatly appreciated



For a mini I'd say bright color for sure. They are so cute in a fun color!


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> And this is why I enjoy our "quick chats"  You are speaking my lingo for sure!! That is a match made in heaven right there with that combo


Haha right?! I thought I’d mention it, but not make it seem like that’s what you SHOULD do because, let’s be honest, these bags aren’t cheap and not everyone can afford to go blow another 2500$ just to have a bright colored bag in their collection lol especially since you just got this beautiful black pouch as well! These are investment bags and should be purchased with much thought imo.


----------



## Evergreen602

kasslynne!! said:


> Thank you!! So happy with it. Now I am deciding between the Carmel Intrecciato Mini pouch or a fun color Nail Polish. Any input would be greatly appreciated


I have the Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato, and wear it more than I thought I would.  The small size is the perfect for a pop of color.  But the Caramel Intrecciato is gorgeous in person.  Personally, I would get that in the larger size.

I have been considering another "pop of color" bag since I got my mini, and cannot get Linoleum out of my mind.  So I may be doing a reveal soon!


----------



## kasslynne!!

Evergreen602 said:


> I have the Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato, and wear it more than I thought I would.  The small size is the perfect for a pop of color.  But the Caramel Intrecciato is gorgeous in person.  Personally, I would get that in the larger size.
> 
> I have been considering another "pop of color" bag since I got my mini, and cannot get Linoleum out of my mind.  So I may be doing a reveal soon!



I too can not get the Nail Polish BV out if my head  But yes The Caramel in a large pouch is a dream. May need to be added to a 2022 wish list for sure. 

Please share if you get the Linoleum!


----------



## Evergreen602

kasslynne!! said:


> Please share if you get the Linoleum!


I just purchased the Linoleum, and it is gorgeous with so many items in my wardrobe.  I will take photos next weekend!


----------



## kasslynne!!

Evergreen602 said:


> I just purchased the Linoleum, and it is gorgeous with so many items in my wardrobe.  I will take photos next weekend!


Congratulations on your newest! Can not wait to see it


----------



## rosewang924

Bought this about 10 years ago, still loving it.


----------



## Asphodel

JenJBS said:


> This lovely is going to church with me.
> 
> View attachment 5051958


Gorgeous colour


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.


----------



## JenJBS

Asphodel said:


> Gorgeous colour



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


Beautiful, I’ve been curious about that style nice to know. What color is yours black or grey? Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Beautiful, I’ve been curious about that style nice to know. What color is yours black or grey? Enjoy!


It's black. I love the fact that it has a decent strap drop, not an armpit bag at all.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


lovely tote  
can't wait to meet my new-to-me Beauty


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lovely tote
> can't wait to meet my new-to-me Beauty


It really is a great style, many thanks to @jbags07 for the recommendation! Especially that mod shot of SJH with hers...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks, I see a search for more colours in my future.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I see a search for more colours in my future.


I can certainly see why.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


Is this the large or small?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> lovely tote
> can't wait to meet my new-to-me Beauty


Ooh, what are you getting?


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Is this the large or small?


From what I understand there are three sizes and I think this is the medium. These are FP's measurements: 
Base Length: 12.5 in
Longest Length : 19 in
Height: 9 in
Width: 7 in


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Ooh, what are you getting?


very predictable style, but very unusual finish


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> very predictable style, but very unusual finish



You're such a tease...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's black. I love the fact that it has a decent strap drop, not an armpit bag at all.


It’s really beautiful, the more I look at it the more I like it, very Cabat-like but with adjustable straps. Almost grabbed a small dark silver grosgrain a couple of years ago now I’m kicking myself that it got away.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> You're such a tease...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> It’s really beautiful, the more I look at it the more I like it, very Cabat-like but with adjustable straps. Almost grabbed a small dark silver grosgrain a couple of years ago now I’m kicking myself that it got away.


Ooohhh, that would have been pretty...


----------



## ksuromax

Out of the box straight into action


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> Out of the box straight into action
> View attachment 5070968


What a gorgeous bag!  Is that gunmetal metallic cervo?


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  Is that gunmetal metallic cervo?


Indeed, it is!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Out of the box straight into action
> View attachment 5070968



Gorgeous!     And love the cute red puppy with it!    Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Jam2




----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!     And love the cute red puppy with it!    Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my rose gold Nodini today.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It really is a great style, many thanks to @jbags07 for the recommendation! Especially that mod shot of SJH with hers...


My pleasure! So glad u like it. It was never on my radar until i saw SJP carrying it.  I don’t think its showcased well in most reseller pix. Have u posted that pic? If not i can post here....such a great shot of the bag....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


Gorgeous! Absolutely love this bag. Its very ‘you’ also!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> It’s really beautiful, the more I look at it the more I like it, very Cabat-like but with adjustable straps. Almost grabbed a small dark silver grosgrain a couple of years ago now I’m kicking myself that it got away.


That sounds amazing, hopefully you will find another if you keep looking


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Out of the box straight into action
> View attachment 5070968


Just gorgeous!  Looks like its in amazing condition too. Congrats on such a great find


----------



## jbags07

Jam2 said:


> View attachment 5072041


Love the color and treatment on this Veneta!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous! Absolutely love this bag. Its very ‘you’ also!


It really is lovely. Do the sides cinch in?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> My pleasure! So glad u like it. It was never on my radar until i saw SJP carrying it.  I don’t think its showcased well in most reseller pix. Have u posted that pic? If not i can post here....such a great shot of the bag....


Nope, haven't posted it...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous! Absolutely love this bag. Its very ‘you’ also!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> It really is lovely. Do the sides cinch in?


Yes, they do, just the one lobster clasp that attaches to the opposite side, it keeps it quite tidy!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Yes, they do, just the one lobster clasp that attaches to the opposite side, it keeps it quite tidy!


I like this feature in an open bag design.


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> It really is lovely. Do the sides cinch in?


They do, so you can change the shape/makke it smaller...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Nope, haven't posted it...


This is from pinterest, so please excuse the white dots   ....just LOVE this bag!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> This cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5090128


Love this with the chain!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this with the chain!



Thank you!     Same! It's so much more user-friendly with the right length chain.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> This is from pinterest, so please excuse the white dots   ....just LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5091767


Wow. Stunning style.


----------



## jbags07

Debating between Deep Blue or Peony today....maybe Peony b/c it will be Deep Blue with the tunic tomro...and yes, i bought the dress and tunic to match the bags   b/c the bags are much more important then the clothes....


----------



## doni

This (what‘s the name?). It is a pity the weather is dreadful or I would be taking it out more. Handy little bag.


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> This is from pinterest, so please excuse the white dots   ....just LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5091767


It’s bags like this I completely understand why bv wasn’t all that interesting to many age groups before DL lol


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Debating between Deep Blue or Peony today....maybe Peony b/c it will be Deep Blue with the tunic tomro...and yes, i bought the dress and tunic to match the bags   b/c the bags are much more important then the clothes....
> 
> View attachment 5093389
> View attachment 5093390
> View attachment 5093391


I do the same thing!  . I LOVE Nodinis--. best crossbody ever. I like all of these as matches.


----------



## Gourmetgal

jbags07 said:


> This is from pinterest, so please excuse the white dots   ....just LOVE this bag!
> 
> unfortunately it’s discontinued.  I have this exact same bag bought years ago.
> View attachment 5091767


----------



## jbags07

doni said:


> This (what‘s the name?). It is a pity the weather is dreadful or I would be taking it out more. Handy little bag.
> 
> View attachment 5093398
> View attachment 5093403


This is the small size? It looks like a good size with you holding it, like it fits all the essentials. You are brave with color! Love white bags but so afraid to use them


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I do the same thing!  . I LOVE Nodinis--. best crossbody ever. I like all of these as matches.


Thank you   I agree, Nodinis are the best crossbody! I could easily get one in every color lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I agree, Nodinis are the best crossbody! I could easily get one in every color lol.


Oh, me too! I am trying to restrain myself.


----------



## jbags07

Ooohhh what a great color! You are very lucky to have it in this color.....i now have a Garda in the same color (i think), and its such a great gray. Next time u wear it, please post for us!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, me too! I am trying to restrain myself.


I have 8 now  but would love to add a few more fun color. How many are u up to?


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I have 8 now  but would love to add a few more fun color. How many are u up to?


well, I only have 2, but in my head, several!  I can't tell you how many times I have placed ones I've found into my shopping cart... Only to pull back because I have bought so many bags this past year. I missed out on buying one of my HG Nodini bags in black grossgrain metallic about a month ago. Kicking myself. I would really like to own one in Mona Lisa and Atlantic as well. Oh, and a pewter grossgrain (forget what the color is called. Would love to see your Nodini rainbow!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> well, I only have 2, but in my head, several!  I can't tell you how many times I have placed ones I've found into my shopping cart... Only to pull back because I have bought so many bags this past year. I missed out on buying one of my HG Nodini bags in black grossgrain metallic about a month ago. Kicking myself. I would really like to own one in Mona Lisa and Atlantic as well. Oh, and a pewter grossgrain (forget what the color is called. Would love to see your Nodini rainbow!


Sorry u lost out on that metallic, it sounds beautiful!  Hopefully it will come round again, and a mona lisa, such a great nodini color. I would love to add a metallic or 2 to my nodini collection too. I hear u on too much bag buying lol. I’ve not really bought other brands for the past 16-20 months, just BV, and sold a ton of contemporary to help me build my BV collection, so thats how i’ve been able to buy so many in a short period. Ihave not unpacked all my bags yet (we just moved) but when i do i will do the wheel....So far i have....Nero, China Red, Butters, Mona Lisa, Canard, Peony, Quetsche, Deep Blue


----------



## couturequeen

Old bottega in new bottega.


----------



## muchstuff

Intaglio Veneta...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Intaglio Veneta...
> View attachment 5098735


LOVE this bag… you ever get tired of her… MN is ALMOST like being in CA, she won’t get homesick…


----------



## loves

Tote in Cipria. We’re waiting for a TM cabat  new Bottega has also sparked my interest in TM era’s beautifully made bags. There is space in my heart and closet for both the old and the new.


----------



## Violet Bleu

loves said:


> Tote in Cipria. We’re waiting for a TM cabat  new Bottega has also sparked my interest in TM era’s beautifully made bags. There is space in my heart and closet for both the old and the new.
> View attachment 5098795


What a precious little baby


----------



## loves

Violet Bleu said:


> What a precious little baby


Thank you, he’s my official bag approver


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409




Congrats on your new bag!  I have the same one and it was my first BV.....its a great bag


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> Congrats on your new bag!  I have the same one and it was my first BV.....its a great bag


Thanks! Do you use an insert in yours?


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Do you use an insert in yours?




No, but I do have two little 'organisers' or make up bags. One is for spare masks and hand sanitizer and the other is for my toiletries and asthma pump. On top of these, I have a long wallet and little coin purse. 

It is very versatile bag because I can put more in if I wanted to...like a pashmina or scarf, ipad mini, brolly and water bottle, and I have two styles to choose from. It can be dressed up a bit or casual but classy.  

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> No, but I do have two little 'organisers' or make up bags. One is for spare masks and hand sanitizer and the other is for my toiletries and asthma pump. On top of these, I have a long wallet and little coin purse.
> 
> It is very versatile bag because I can put more in if I wanted to...like a pashmina or scarf, ipad mini, brolly and water bottle, and I have two styles to choose from. It can be dressed up a bit or casual but classy.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


Thanks, loving it so far!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> well, I only have 2, but in my head, several!  I can't tell you how many times I have placed ones I've found into my shopping cart... Only to pull back because I have bought so many bags this past year. I missed out on buying one of my HG Nodini bags in black grossgrain metallic about a month ago. Kicking myself. I would really like to own one in Mona Lisa and Atlantic as well. Oh, and a pewter grossgrain (forget what the color is called. Would love to see your Nodini rainbow!


you sound like my soul twin  
i have silver gross grain, Mona Lisa and Atlantic (and a few more)


----------



## ksuromax

Pouch


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> you sound like my soul twin
> i have silver gross grain, Mona Lisa and Atlantic (and a few more)


I love your collection! I think it was your post(s) that inspired me to think of how Nodinis might make good day/travel bags. 
Question for you, since you live in hot and sunny place: I am planning a trip to Mexico with my family and I really want to bring my Byzantine Nodini. Do you have any tips on how to protect it from the sun? Do you spray it, hide it, or just go for it and wear it out and about? Have you noticed fading? 

I should add that I live where it rains, so I am unfamiliar with constant sun and heat


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> This is from pinterest, so please excuse the white dots   ....just LOVE this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5091767


This photo really makes me want to buy this bag style. This is my kinda bag shape.


----------



## EconomyBooster

My Corniola Sloane.....I just love it! Ten years old and still in love!


----------



## EconomyBooster




----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Intaglio Veneta...
> View attachment 5098735


Gorgeous bag!  I have it in mini and maxi, would love to find a large in great shape....


----------



## jbags07

loves said:


> Tote in Cipria. We’re waiting for a TM cabat  new Bottega has also sparked my interest in TM era’s beautifully made bags. There is space in my heart and closet for both the old and the new.
> View attachment 5098795


Gorgeous bag and pup


----------



## jbags07

EconomyBooster said:


> View attachment 5100152


----------



## jbags07

Mini Cabat today....


----------



## IntheOcean

jbags07 said:


> Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100826


Cutie!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I love your collection! I think it was your post(s) that inspired me to think of how Nodinis might make good day/travel bags.
> Question for you, since you live in hot and sunny place: I am planning a trip to Mexico with my family and I really want to bring my Byzantine Nodini. Do you have any tips on how to protect it from the sun? Do you spray it, hide it, or just go for it and wear it out and about? Have you noticed fading?
> 
> I should add that I live where it rains, so I am unfamiliar with constant sun and heat


i haven't noticed any fading, but funny enough, here, where i live, i rarely walk outside in the daytime, it's either evening, or, just drive around by car. 
But i had my Nodinies with me on my summer trips to Italy and Turkey, where i walked like a nomad  and no any damage done by the sun


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I have it in mini and maxi, would love to find a large in great shape....


I know I saw one recently but not sure of size or where it was.  I'll keep an eye out. Not happy with the maxi?


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100826



Hi, Louie!        Such a love!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I know I saw one recently but not sure of size or where it was.  I'll keep an eye out. Not happy with the maxi?


Thank u!  I do like the maxi. And i like medium Venetas too. And will continue to use these sizes. But the Veneta sweet spot for me is the large!


----------



## loves

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag and pup


Thank you


jbags07 said:


> Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100826


Omgosh soooo adorable, fabulous bag too


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> i haven't noticed any fading, but funny enough, here, where i live, i rarely walk outside in the daytime, it's either evening, or, just drive around by car.
> But i had my Nodinies with me on my summer trips to Italy and Turkey, where i walked like a nomad  and no any damage done by the sun


That’s good to hear!


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## pinksky777

Enjoying the summer day


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely.


----------



## pinksky777

[


----------



## 1LV

jbags07 said:


> Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100826


If only the pup came with the bag!!!


----------



## ColourfulNoir

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Cesta.   I had no idea it was such a gorgeous bag, IMO it does the style a great disservice to always show it tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 5069409


Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

ColourfulNoir said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Mina Lisa Nodini.


----------



## atoizzard5

This one  (Cipria)


----------



## pinksky777

Out of all my bags I can’t stop alternating between these two!


----------



## jeune_fille

Prusse Roma! I haven’t used this beauty in a while. The leather and the color still looks luscious.


----------



## dahliaofbags

This gorgeous mini pouch. And I attached a chunky metal chain. So i got me a mini chain pouch


----------



## couturequeen

Bottle cabat


----------



## jeune_fille

Another Roma! Chartreuse


----------



## jeune_fille

Brighton Large Veneta. Yum yum
Been rotating my bags since I havent used them in a while.


----------



## JenJBS

Mona Lisa Campana.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Mona Lisa Campana.
> 
> View attachment 5123050


Glorious


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Glorious



Thank you, Christofle!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Christofle!


Is the inside also purple?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Is the inside also purple?



No. The usual BV tan suede lining. The leather only goes down a couple inches.


----------



## couturequeen

Bottega & Cabana


----------



## elisabettaverde

Embracing the humidity while waiting for an old friend by Jackson Square in the French Quarter.


----------



## whateve

This old thing!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This old thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130683



What color is that?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> What color is that?


I don't know the official name as it is vintage. It is a little more green than my aquamarine Bal. I'm obsessed with this color family.


----------



## Silvius

Table impressions!!


----------



## couturequeen

Pouch day


----------



## Tltxx

Running errands with my cassette ☺️


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold Nodini.


----------



## gagabag

This burnt red has been my workhorse for July! Been with me since 2014


----------



## Nibb

Vesuvio medium convertible tote visiting friends today.


----------



## jeune_fille

Tourmaline Garda


----------



## jeune_fille

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5142496
> 
> 
> Vesuvio medium convertible tote visiting friends today.


Btw, I love this convertible. And I mentioned earlier that I dont have any red BV yet.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5142496
> 
> 
> Vesuvio medium convertible tote visiting friends today.


I've been looking at the convertible lately, do you have any mod shots with it carried by the strap on the shoulder by any chance?


----------



## Nibb

jeune_fille said:


> Btw, I love this convertible. And I mentioned earlier that I dont have any red BV yet.





muchstuff said:


> I've been looking at the convertible lately, do you have any mod shots with it carried by the strap on the shoulder by any chance?


Here’s some shots for color, size and strap drop comparisons. I’m terrible with selfies.




Photo 1 shows comparison between a true red on the right, BV Fire Opal orange in Cervo at the top, convertible tote in Vesuvio with a Hermès Capucine bracelet on top of the bag. As you can see the color is very close to Capucine not quite red not quite orange so if your looking for true red this may not be the color for you. No grey areas with Vesuvio love it or hate it.

Photos 2 & 3 side by side comparisons in tote mode. Bag is about the same size as the medium loop except it is a flat bag no extra room on the sides or bottom. Also the Cervo messenger making an appearance to show the difference in strap drops. A longer strap could easily be used with the convertible.

The one thing I’m not crazy about on the tote is the two way zipper, it opens from each end as opposed to the middle. The bag can be a bit awkward to set down when it’s in hand carry position as the bottom is not flat it can easily tip over, but I also love that the bag lays flat and is small enough to pack flat in a suitcase. I love that it converts to a stylish hand carry then back to a hobo in a minute. 
I’m very fond of the bag it will get used. Hope this helps.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Here’s some shots for color, size and strap drop comparisons. I’m terrible with selfies.
> View attachment 5143638
> View attachment 5143640
> View attachment 5143642
> 
> Photo 1 shows comparison between a true red on the right, BV Fire Opal orange in Cervo at the top, convertible tote in Vesuvio with a Hermès Capucine bracelet on top of the bag. As you can see the color is very close to Capucine not quite red not quite orange so if your looking for true red this may not be the color for you. No grey areas with Vesuvio love it or hate it.
> 
> Photos 2 & 3 side by side comparisons in tote mode. Bag is about the same size as the medium loop except it is a flat bag no extra room on the sides or bottom. Also the Cervo messenger making an appearance to show the difference in strap drops. A longer strap could easily be used with the convertible.
> 
> The one thing I’m not crazy about on the tote is the two way zipper, it opens from each end as opposed to the middle. The bag can be a bit awkward to set down when it’s in hand carry position as the bottom is not flat it can easily tip over, but I also love that the bag lays flat and is small enough to pack flat in a suitcase. I love that it converts to a stylish hand carry then back to a hobo in a minute.
> I’m very fond of the bag it will get used. Hope this helps.


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Photo 1 shows comparison between a true red on the right, BV Fire Opal orange in Cervo at the top, convertible tote in Vesuvio with a Hermès Capucine bracelet on top of the bag...



I  this photo @Nibb - it's like a professional photographer in a studio-quality photograph. Can I steal it for my phone background?


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I  this photo @Nibb - it's like a professional photographer in a studio-quality photograph. Can I steal it for my phone background?


Awe thank you  I would be very honored.


----------



## jeune_fille

I agree! Very helpful photos. Maybe you could write a blog?  And then we're all gonna be your readers.


----------



## pinksky777

My black intrecciato pouch. Literally the perfect everyday bag! Also, just started using my fendi rumi for some of my spare keys I need from time to time, and I forgot how freakin fabulous she is


----------



## H’sKisses

My new-to-me Nero Truffle Frammenti crossbody bag, just got delivered a couple of days ago! I remember seeing this a while back modeled by Bichon Lover and thinking how pretty it was and how I wished the baby bag came in this size.

I’ve missed BV and have started looking for pretties again and when I saw this I couldn’t pass it up. It’s so pretty and I’m glad I got a chance to own it!


----------



## jeune_fille

^Stunning craftsmanship! TM era artistry was in a league of its own.


----------



## H’sKisses

jeune_fille said:


> ^Stunning craftsmanship! TM era artistry was in a league of its own.



It certainly was! I've found myself drawn to so many in the 2010-ish collections.


----------



## BBBagHag

Same


Hershey'sKisses said:


> It certainly was! I've found myself drawn to so many in the 2010-ish collections.


----------



## Nibb

This little beauty


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5145890
> 
> This little beauty


I just want to rip that out of your hands every time you post it. In a loving way, mind you. Just give me that, come on. Lucky you!


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie.


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> I just want to rip that out of your hands every time you post it. In a loving way, mind you. Just give me that, come on. Lucky you!



Can I go first?  
Or I am willing to be the second. 

Seriously, I loooove that Roma! One of my favorite BV bag.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I just want to rip that out of your hands every time you post it. In a loving way, mind you. Just give me that, come on. Lucky you!





jeune_fille said:


> Can I go first?
> Or I am willing to be the second.
> 
> Seriously, I loooove that Roma! One of my favorite BV bag.


Thank you, this one sat at FP unloved and unwanted for months till I rescued it.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you, this one sat at FP unloved and unwanted for months till I rescued it.


@Nibb There's one in Mist (or Sand?) on eBay right now ... wowza. SO tempted, but I'm concerned about the weight... how is yours for weight?


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> @Nibb There's one in Mist (or Sand?) on eBay right now ... wowza. SO tempted, but I'm concerned about the weight... how is yours for weight?


About the same as my large Nero Cervo loop it’s within my weight limits. I think TRR has a yellow struzzo roma.


----------



## Nibb

Ready for an evening out


----------



## prestwick

gagabag said:


> This burnt red has been my workhorse for July! Been with me since 2014
> View attachment 5140260


Do you know what color this is?


----------



## gagabag

prestwick said:


> Do you know what color this is?


Yup, burnt red!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5147635
> 
> Ready for an evening out


i just gasped!


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic


----------



## atoizzard5




----------



## smoma

Obsessed with matching my BV bags with BV footwear
thank you for letting me share.


----------



## ksuromax

A Hobo


----------



## atoizzard5

Not sure if there’s a thread for new BV items or SLGs but I just got my new bifold wallet in parakeet from Neiman Marcus! I love the idea of a bright bag but it doesn’t quite fit my closet so I decided to go for a bright wallet instead   I usually only carry a card holder so this is the perfect size for me - slim while also being spacious enough for cash, cards and coins. I also like that this comes with a box 









						bi-fold zip wallet
					

Bottega Veneta® women's bi-fold zip wallet in parakeet. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## veevee1

atoizzard5 said:


> Not sure if there’s a thread for new BV items or SLGs but I just got my new bifold wallet in parakeet from Neiman Marcus! I love the idea of a bright bag but it doesn’t quite fit my closet so I decided to go for a bright wallet instead   I usually only carry a card holder so this is the perfect size for me - slim while also being spacious enough for cash, cards and coins. I also like that this comes with a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bi-fold zip wallet
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's bi-fold zip wallet in parakeet. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157394
> View attachment 5157401
> View attachment 5157400
> View attachment 5157395



As you know from the other thread, your posts inspired me to buy this bag! But also - I actually bought this wallet the next day in the color cinnabar with the same reasoning


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold Nodini.


----------



## gagabag

My 2 year old small piazza


----------



## jeune_fille

gagabag said:


> My 2 year old small piazza
> View attachment 5163858



I adore this bag. Very clean, classy and spacious.


----------



## loves




----------



## Adele206

smoma said:


> Obsessed with matching my BV bags with BV footwear
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5153441
> 
> View attachment 5153443


Love these combos!


----------



## goodatlife

loves said:


> View attachment 5164053


What color are you wearing on your nails?


----------



## loves

No idea so sorry, just picked it (gel) at the nail salon.


goodatlife said:


> What color are you wearing on your nails?


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in Mona Lisa.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty Knotty


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty Knotty
> View attachment 5175862



Wowwww… im jealous! Such a beauty


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty Knotty
> View attachment 5175862


What a stunning bag!


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Wowwww… im jealous! Such a beauty





IntheOcean said:


> What a stunning bag!


thank you, Ladies!


----------



## pinksky777

My new parakeet pouch


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty!


----------



## Evergreen602

Well, looks like the mini pouch is popular right now.  I carried my Linoleum beauty this weekend!


----------



## couturequeen

Shopping with my Ball


----------



## couturequeen

Closing out the week with this one


----------



## loves

couturequeen said:


> Shopping with my Ball
> 
> View attachment 5188242


Side note : the h sandals look lovely on you


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Shopping with my Ball
> 
> View attachment 5188242


nice dress (or skirt?)


----------



## megisme4

Mini double knot


----------



## diane278

At the automotive dealer with my Steele/cement cervo loop and BV cement espadrilles. I really appreciate the way they chose carpet that looks nice with my bag & shoes.

As soon as I heard that TM’s days were over, I contacted my SA and requested that she round up every pair of espadrilles she could locate in my size and colors I had already purchased. As a result, I have a nice stockpile of still unworn espadrilles in my closet. I‘m on my second set of denim, nero, cement, & cream pairs. I still have those colors in unworn espadrilles for later.  After that, I plan to go back to complaining about TM’s departure and how I can no longer get my favorite BV shoes…..


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> At the automotive dealer with my Steele/cement cervo loop and BV cement espadrilles. I really appreciate the way they chose carpet that looks nice with my bag & shoes.
> 
> As soon as I heard that TM’s days were over, I contacted my SA and requested that she round up every pair of espadrilles she could locate in my size and colors I had already purchased. As a result, I have a nice stockpile of still unworn espadrilles in my closet. I‘m on my second set of denim, nero, cement, & cream pairs. I still have those colors in unworn espadrilles for later.  After that, I plan to go back to complaining about TM’s departure and how I can no longer get my favorite BV shoes…..
> 
> View attachment 5206953


wise   
i have Brighton, Denim, Mona Lisa, Sunset, Silver, and suede from men's line in similar to Brighton, just a shade darker 
plus, about the same number of pairs of dodgers  #stockedup


----------



## pinksky777

My delicious caramel pouch


----------



## Evergreen602

My new Raisin Jodie.


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> My new Raisin Jodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212387


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> My new Raisin Jodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212387


Oh she’s beautiful on you! 
Now I want  one!


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## annie9999

Evergreen602 said:


> My new Raisin Jodie.


I never considered the Jodie before but this looks perfect.  How is it on the shoulder?


----------



## mauveyB

My red nodini  so soft and smooshy. Perfect shade for a logo-less bag


----------



## Evergreen602

annie9999 said:


> I never considered the Jodie before but this looks perfect.  How is it on the shoulder?


I'll take a mod shot of my Jodie on the shoulder this weekend when I carry it again.  I have narrow, sloping shoulders, so bags don't stay on my shoulder unless I keep them in place with my hand.  With the Jodie, once I have it positioned, it feels like it molds to my shoulder.  It still slips off easily, however.  I tend to carry shoulder bags on the crook of my arm unless they can be worn crossbody as well.


----------



## couturequeen

Checking out the new boutique inside Nordstrom Seattle.


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Checking out the new boutique inside Nordstrom Seattle.


Ohhh, that divine bag on your arm is making me hot and bothered.  Is it a Lido?
Can you wear it as a shoulder bag or is it arm-carry only?


----------



## couturequeen

Euclase said:


> Ohhh, that divine bag on your arm is making me hot and bothered.  Is it a Lido?
> Can you wear it as a shoulder bag or is it arm-carry only?


Lido it is. I do both! The adjustable strap makes it possible, even with a thin coat.


----------



## grietje

I carried the Tourmaline Garda today.  It’s been a long long while.


----------



## bisbee

couturequeen said:


> Checking out the new boutique inside Nordstrom Seattle.


Love your boots!


----------



## whateve

couturequeen said:


> Checking out the new boutique inside Nordstrom Seattle.


I love the entire outfit. I'd rather have what you're carrying than anything in that store.


----------



## couturequeen

whateve said:


> I love the entire outfit. I'd rather have what you're carrying than anything in that store.


Same same same 

I keep returning thinking this time I’ll be swept away by something!


----------



## Evergreen602

My Raisin Jodie again!  Here is the over the shoulder mod shot mirror selfie.  For some reason I had a really hard time getting a decent shot of it.  You can see how much the color changes due to lighting.  It's a warmer purple in this incandescent light vs. cooler in natural light.


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> My Raisin Jodie again!  Here is the over the shoulder mod shot mirror selfie.  For some reason I had a really hard time getting a decent shot of it.  You can see how much the color changes due to lighting.  It's a warmer purple in this incandescent light vs. cooler in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218880


I love how the bag hugs your figure; so pretty. Blue denim, grey shirt, and a BV shoulder bag- can’t go wrong!


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Lido it is. I do both! The adjustable strap makes it possible, even with a thin coat.


Welp, now I’m gonna hafta start stalking the resale sites for a Lido too…


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> I love how the bag hugs your figure; so pretty. Blue denim, grey shirt, and a BV shoulder bag- can’t go wrong!


My weekend uniform!


----------



## westvillage

Here we were last night, me and Rust Hobo, in a restaurant’s ladies room that was decorated with sooo much interlocking pattern. I couldn’t resist this pic but couldn’t get too artsy with it b/c ...  you know ... posing your bag in a ladies room is just weird


----------



## grietje

I’ve been carrying a Nodini for the better part of a year.  Right now it’s the Flame red.


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5215332



Awesome bag, great colour

I know BV do exotics

If I had that exact bag in karung I’d be in bag heaven!


----------



## JenJBS

cecchetti said:


> Awesome bag, great colour
> 
> I know BV do exotics
> 
> If I had that exact bag in karung I’d be in bag heaven!



Thank you!


----------



## lxrac

*I took out my trusty Cassette bag out today! He has been kept in the closet for few months. 

*


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## cecchetti

[nQUOTE="JenJBS, post: 34814880, member: 687823"]
Nodini in MonaLisa.      
View attachment 5227830

[/QUOTE]
I need this in my life!
Even better SO in karung!xx


----------



## cecchetti

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5145890
> 
> This little beauty



Omg that is absolutely Stunning!

I called the Bond St boutique on Saturday for a SO(Nondini in Mona Lisa in Karung)- was told they’re not doing exotics any more.
If you Ever get bored of it pm me, I’ll buy if from you xxx


----------



## JenJBS

Purp
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
le Mini-Pouch.


----------



## anniebhu

Nero medium Cesta that I bought in Florence six years ago. My first BV and the beginning of my addiction


----------



## Gourmetgal

anniebhu said:


> Nero medium Cesta that I bought in Florence six years ago. My first BV and the beginning of my addiction


Cute Ferragamo’s, too!  Did you go to the Ferragamo museum while you were there?


----------



## anniebhu

Gourmetgal said:


> Cute Ferragamo’s, too!  Did you go to the Ferragamo museum while you were there?




Unfortunately we missed out on the museum because we spent too much time looking at and trying the ‘heritage’ lines which were only available in Florence


----------



## jbags07

Took Lauren to dinner….first time out in awhile, i tend to use this color more in the Autumn/winter months….


----------



## jbags07

Carried this Veneta today…


----------



## jbags07

Another Veneta today…


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Another Veneta today…
> 
> View attachment 5251303


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Carried this Veneta today…
> View attachment 5241677


oh, these butterfly wings...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> oh, these butterfly wings...


I know, right!  And the leather is unbelievable on this one….its one of my fsvorites…


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I know, right!  And the leather is unbelievable on this one….its one of my fsvorites…


You know it's cervo, right?


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> You know it's cervo, right?


Yes, but it has a different feel then my other cervos (loops, bballs)….its much thicker, and just has a more luxurious feel to it…of course all cervo is   Lol, but this is king cervo


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Yes, but it has a different feel then my other cervos (loops, bballs)….its much thicker, and just has a more luxurious feel to it…of course all cervo is   Lol, but this is king cervo


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


>


Yes!


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## _Moravia_

JenJBS said:


> Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5258009



This is a fantastic colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> Campana in MonaLisa.


I used to own this exact same style and in the same exact color, so I know how amazingly beautiful this one is.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a fantastic colour!


Ditto


----------



## JenJBS

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a fantastic colour!


Thank you!   



frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to own this exact same style and in the same exact color, so I know how amazingly beautiful this one is.


Thank you! 



jbags07 said:


> Ditto


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Took Nero Veneta to Thanksgiving brunch…wishing a very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Took Nero Veneta to Thanksgiving brunch…wishing a very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 5259192


Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> wishing a very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


Nero veneta looking so chic. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nero veneta looking so chic.
> Happy Holidays!


Thank u so much! She is one of the jewels of my collection


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> She is one of the jewels of my collection


A worthy jewel indeed!


----------



## Euclase

Nero Medium Cervo Loop came with me to the in-laws’ town for Thanksgiving!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> Nero Medium Cervo Loop


This bag is a win in terms of both size and color. Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Nero Medium Cervo Loop came with me to the in-laws’ town for Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 5259253
> 
> View attachment 5259254


Beautiful!  Love this bag. Are u using a bag organizer? Its holding its structure really well


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful!  Love this bag. Are u using a bag organizer? Its holding its structure really well


Haha, nope!   We had been outdoors in snowy weather, so she was stuffed with a knit cap, scarf, sunglasses case, and such, hence the “structure.”


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Took Nero Veneta to Thanksgiving brunch…wishing a very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 5259192



This bag is indeed quite chic. Is this a large size? I've been thinking about getting a Nero Veneta but can't quite tell what size I should look for (I'm 5'3). This one looks big and roomy. Love the charm too - is it a dog, pineapple, etc. I can't quite make it out.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> This bag is indeed quite chic. Is this a large size? I've been thinking about getting a Nero Veneta but can't quite tell what size I should look for (I'm 5'3). This one looks big and roomy. Love the charm too - is it a dog, pineapple, etc. I can't quite make it out.


Thank u    The Veneta is just SO classic BV….the style doesn’t work for everyone, so try to find one from a reseller that accepts returns just in case. I am hoping the new creative director brings back some of the classics, like the original Veneta. The Jodie is DL’s interpretation, but it does have such a different profile, and the large weave really changes the overall look too.

this Nero is a large, yes…in the new style. They altered the Venetas around 2014-2015? I would try a large. The old style mediums will not fit on your shoulder if you have a coat on. The new style might, depending on how thin your arms and how thick your coat. The large will fit, whether its the new or old.

basic differences in my understanding….
Old style — edges are not sealed, so the edges are raw….bottom is more squared….handle does not have intrecciato on it
New style — edges are sealed, bottom is more rounded….handle is puffier and has intrecciato weave on it….plus, the new style venetas are a little bigger then their counterparts…

Be aware…..some resellers do not understand these differences and so the bags might not be listed properly. I bought 2 Venetas recently from FP that were labeled as size large but were in fact mediums.
Let me know if you are interested in seeing comparison pix and i can list some Tuesday as i have old style  Venetas  in all of the sizes, and new style Venetas in medium and in large. There are benefits to each style.

when Nero Venetas in excellent like new condition pop up on a reseller they go super fast so you have to pounce. There was a brand new never used one listed last week on FP that was and it sold within a couple hours.

the bag charm is BV too! And its a dog. I picked it up at the outlet…but they pop up occasionally on ebay too….

I am attaching a couple of really chic pix i stole from the celebrities thread….

Cameron Diaz is carrying a maxi and the other two look like larges in the old style Veneta…


----------



## ksuromax

Season ready


----------



## Nibb

The Brunito iron bag saw some action.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thank u    The Veneta is just SO classic BV….the style doesn’t work for everyone, so try to find one from a reseller that accepts returns just in case. I am hoping the new creative director brings back some of the classics, like the original Veneta. The Jodie is DL’s interpretation, but it does have such a different profile, and the large weave really changes the overall look too.
> 
> this Nero is a large, yes…in the new style. They altered the Venetas around 2014-2015? I would try a large. The old style mediums will not fit on your shoulder if you have a coat on. The new style might, depending on how thin your arms and how thick your coat. The large will fit, whether its the new or old.
> 
> basic differences in my understanding….
> Old style — edges are not sealed, so the edges are raw….bottom is more squared….handle does not have intrecciato on it
> New style — edges are sealed, bottom is more rounded….handle is puffier and has intrecciato weave on it….plus, the new style venetas are a little bigger then their counterparts…
> 
> Be aware…..some resellers do not understand these differences and so the bags might not be listed properly. I bought 2 Venetas recently from FP that were labeled as size large but were in fact mediums.
> Let me know if you are interested in seeing comparison pix and i can list some Tuesday as i have old style  Venetas  in all of the sizes, and new style Venetas in medium and in large. There are benefits to each style.
> 
> when Nero Venetas in excellent like new condition pop up on a reseller they go super fast so you have to pounce. There was a brand new never used one listed last week on FP that was and it sold within a couple hours.
> 
> the bag charm is BV too! And its a dog. I picked it up at the outlet…but they pop up occasionally on ebay too….
> 
> I am attaching a couple of really chic pix i stole from the celebrities thread….
> 
> Cameron Diaz is carrying a maxi and the other two look like larges in the old style Veneta…
> 
> View attachment 5261337
> View attachment 5261338
> View attachment 5261339


It's funny, because after admiring my Ebano Belly Veneta this weekend, I scoured the entire celebrity thread for TM era Nero bag inspiration.  I'm all over the place with TM and DL bag styles I'm considering in Nero, but the large or maxi Veneta is in the top three now.  It's such a classic.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Season ready
> View attachment 5261418


I dream of a China Red *Veneta…yours is to die for!  Spectacular     Love the snowman too *


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> It's funny, because after admiring my Ebano Belly Veneta this weekend, I scoured the entire celebrity thread for TM era Nero bag inspiration.  I'm all over the place with TM and DL bag styles I'm considering in Nero, but the large or maxi Veneta is in the top three now.  It's such a classic.


If you like the Belly, you will also love a Veneta….i agree, super classic…something about the Nero Veneta….i have so many favorite BV’s…but this bag i think is #1


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5261560
> 
> The Brunito iron bag saw some action.


Love this bag, and it looks stunning in Brunito


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Thank u    The Veneta is just SO classic BV….the style doesn’t work for everyone, so try to find one from a reseller that accepts returns just in case. I am hoping the new creative director brings back some of the classics, like the original Veneta. The Jodie is DL’s interpretation, but it does have such a different profile, and the large weave really changes the overall look too.
> 
> this Nero is a large, yes…in the new style. They altered the Venetas around 2014-2015? I would try a large. The old style mediums will not fit on your shoulder if you have a coat on. The new style might, depending on how thin your arms and how thick your coat. The large will fit, whether its the new or old.
> 
> basic differences in my understanding….
> Old style — edges are not sealed, so the edges are raw….bottom is more squared….handle does not have intrecciato on it
> New style — edges are sealed, bottom is more rounded….handle is puffier and has intrecciato weave on it….plus, the new style venetas are a little bigger then their counterparts…
> 
> Be aware…..some resellers do not understand these differences and so the bags might not be listed properly. I bought 2 Venetas recently from FP that were labeled as size large but were in fact mediums.
> Let me know if you are interested in seeing comparison pix and i can list some Tuesday as i have old style  Venetas  in all of the sizes, and new style Venetas in medium and in large. There are benefits to each style.
> 
> when Nero Venetas in excellent like new condition pop up on a reseller they go super fast so you have to pounce. There was a brand new never used one listed last week on FP that was and it sold within a couple hours.
> 
> the bag charm is BV too! And its a dog. I picked it up at the outlet…but they pop up occasionally on ebay too….
> 
> I am attaching a couple of really chic pix i stole from the celebrities thread….
> 
> Cameron Diaz is carrying a maxi and the other two look like larges in the old style Veneta…
> 
> View attachment 5261337
> View attachment 5261338
> View attachment 5261339



Thank you so much for taking the time to write out such a detailed explanation - this is very helpful. If it's not too much trouble I would definitely like to see some comparison pics of the different sizes.

I'm loving the charm too so I'll have to put that on my research list for reseller sites!

On a sidenote - I had a good chuckle when I saw your pic of Henry Cavill and Kaley Cuoco remembering when they had that 2-week "faumance" years ago.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I dream of a China Red *Veneta…yours is to die for!  Spectacular     Love the snowman too *


Thank you! 
It's from the very first season it came out (a SA checked the tag for me), and it was the best season for China Red, imho, vivid, and leather was silky soft, too


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> It's from the very first season it came out (a SA checked the tag for me), and it was the best season for China Red, imho, vivid, and leather was silky soft, too


Its spectacular! Just from the pic, u can tell how vibrant the color and silky the leather.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write out such a detailed explanation - this is very helpful. If it's not too much trouble I would definitely like to see some comparison pics of the different sizes.
> 
> I'm loving the charm too so I'll have to put that on my research list for reseller sites!
> 
> On a sidenote - I had a good chuckle when I saw your pic of Henry Cavill and Kaley Cuoco remembering when they had that 2-week "faumance" years ago.


No problem! I took a bunch of pix today but the day got away from me, i will start a thread on it tomro and post….when i fell hard for BV (post TM), i had never seen a Veneta IRL, and i did not know all the differences when i started buying on the resale market …..so it can’t hurt to do a comparison thread, for you and anyone else interested in looking….should at least give you some clarity with size, and which styles you prefer visually….old vs new….

faumance  that gave me a giggle lol…lots of pix of her in her Venetas back then….honestly it was the celebrity thread with all those chic venetas that hooked me on the style


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Its spectacular! Just from the pic, u can tell how vibrant the color and silky the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Nodini!


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Nodini


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> 
> View attachment 5265389



Fabulous purse!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous purse!


and i also wore a pair of matching espadrilles


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Nodini!
> 
> View attachment 5265354


My kind of color! Love it.


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> 
> View attachment 5265389


Love the decorations on it!


----------



## grietje

Me and the Bulb on our way to a dinner.


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> My kind of color! Love it.



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Love the decorations on it!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Me and the Bulb on our way to a dinner.
> View attachment 5265568


Beauty! I had the see touch and feel pleasure of a new medium bulb and pictures do no do it justice. What a gorgeous bag.


----------



## grietje

@diane278 and I were in Carmel earlier  and we visited the gang at the Carmel BV boutique.  It was quite nice to see the bags in person and experience them. And I kept going back to this bag.  I really like how it’s three bags in one.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Nodini!
> 
> View attachment 5265354


Great pic! Beautiful bag


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini
> 
> View attachment 5265389


Nodini looks beautiful in silver, and all decked out!


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Me and the Bulb on our way to a dinner.
> View attachment 5265568


The leather looks amazing on this bag…..and so very elegant!
Looks like the medium?


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Great pic! Beautiful bag



Thank you!


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> The leather looks amazing on this bag…..and so very elegant!
> Looks like the medium?


Yup!


----------



## jbags07

I use this bag year round, but it has a very ‘holiday’ feel to it, so i especially love to carry it between Thanksgiving and Christmas….Hanami basket bag, 50th anniv edition.  In Petra.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I use this bag year round, but it has a very ‘holiday’ feel to it, so i especially love to carry it between Thanksgiving and Christmas….Hanami basket bag, 50th anniv edition.  In Petra.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266753



Beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank u! Very happy a fellow BVette let go of her to me…i just love this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini


This is so apt for the season!!


----------



## jbags07

Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat today….


----------



## ksuromax

China Red Veneta just met Santa


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> China Red Veneta just met Santa
> View attachment 5279364



Such a perfect Christmas season bag!


----------



## JenJBS

About to head out for a few days of Christmas time with Mom and the family. Will be taking this beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...


----------



## quenie

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Nodini!
> 
> View attachment 5265354


 This is such a beautiful bag


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...
> 
> View attachment 5285085


Its stunning, the condition looks fantastic!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...
> 
> View attachment 5285085


Perfect winter bag.


----------



## JenJBS

quenie said:


> This is such a beautiful bag



Thank you!


----------



## quenie

This will definitely be my next purchase. One of these bottega


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Perfect winter bag.





jbags07 said:


> Its stunning, the condition looks fantastic!


Thanks ladies, so glad to have her again!


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...
> 
> View attachment 5285085


I already love Ebano, but in Cervo?  Chef's kiss!  It looks scrumptious!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...
> 
> View attachment 5285085


Lovely Espresso. The Loop didn’t come in Ebano… Espresso is certainly the next best thing (just a bit darker, not as milk-chocolatey.)


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> I already love Ebano, but in Cervo?  Chef's kiss!  It looks scrumptious!


Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy almost New Years dolls! It is WILD here tonight. Might the only place in Canada with live music tonight. It’s -15c we gotta keep warm somehow. 
Oro Scuro Lauren


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy almost New Years dolls! It is WILD here tonight. Might the only place in Canada with live music tonight. It’s -15c we gotta keep warm somehow.
> Oro Scuro Lauren
> View attachment 5285453
> View attachment 5285454


Where you at?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Where you at?


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop, funny how things change, it doesn't feel too large this time around...
> 
> View attachment 5285085


Woohoo! So glad you found her!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> Woohoo! So glad you found her!


Thanks, me too! Do I need a black now…?


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, me too! Do I need a black now…?


I mean…yeah!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat today….


I'm stunned by this beautiful bag. It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> China Red Veneta just met Santa


Perfect red for the festive season.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> About to head out for a few days of Christmas time with Mom and the family


This metallic beauty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Finally replaced my large ebano Loop


Cervo scrumptious-ness!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> This metallic beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cervo scrumptious-ness!


Happy New Year my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Happy New Year my friend!


Happy New Year my dear! Hope you are well!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy New Year my dear! Hope you are well!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm stunned by this beautiful bag. It is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you very much I hesitated on it and so glad i got it. Its not a color i wear. But its so stunning in person, i will make wardrobe adjustments for it  Bags are more important then clothes lol. To me at least!  And i personally find mini Cabats to be the perfect bag. I will take one in every color and treatment


----------



## jbags07

This is an old pic. I’ve been using Miss Nero Nodini for several days now but keep forgetting to snap a pic!  She is yummy and broken in. And i am now looking for another brand black crossbody to use, so I can reserve her for occasional jaunts, b/c i do not want to wear her out   Nero Nodinis in excellent or new condition no longer exist, and the DL version is ok but that large weave   Does anyone else baby some of their TM bags so they will live forever?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> And i personally find mini Cabats to be the perfect bag.


Sizing wise, I do think the mini is most functional of all the other cabat sizing. You found a gem!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Does anyone else baby some of their TM bags so they will live forever?!


I really like the nodini style and in Nero, timeless! I do sort of use my bags more carefully, esp if it is an intrecciato BV. I'm definitely more carefree with cervo BV.


----------



## lad92510

There was a brand new Nero nodini at the Orlando BV outlets if you want to replace it! It was available right before Christmas.


jbags07 said:


> This is an old pic. I’ve been using Miss Nero Nodini for several days now but keep forgetting to snap a pic!  She is yummy and broken in. And i am now looking for another brand black crossbody to use, so I can reserve her for occasional jaunts, b/c i do not want to wear her out   Nero Nodinis in excellent or new condition no longer exist, and the DL version is ok but that large weave   Does anyone else baby some of their TM bags so they will live forever?!
> 
> View attachment 5288162


----------



## jbags07

lad92510 said:


> There was a brand new Nero nodini at the Orlando BV outlets if you want to replace it! It was available right before Christmas.


Oh boy!  Thank you for the tip, i appreciate the heads up  That pink one looks gorgeous too, but its close in color to my Peony one….


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like the nodini style and in Nero, timeless! I do sort of use my bags more carefully, esp if it is an intrecciato BV. I'm definitely more carefree with cervo BV.


The nodini is the perfect crossbody. And agreed, Nero looks SO good in the style, so timeless. I recently acquired a Nero Baby Olimpia, but it just isn’t speaking to me. I would never reach for it before the Nodini.

i am not as careful with my Cervo either lol


----------



## jbags07

Nappa Nastri Lido in Chene/Plaster today….


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cervo small shoulder bag in thyme. I can't help laughing whenever I look at the contents in the bag today. So little stuff. As much as I really like cervo, this is an affirmation for me to let go of my medium loop in denim. I can't even fill up this small shoulder bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Nappa Nastri Lido in Chene/Plaster today….


This treatment is . The charm is so adorable too!


----------



## Evergreen602

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cervo small shoulder bag in thyme. I can't help laughing whenever I look at the contents in the bag today. So little stuff. As much as I really like cervo, this is an affirmation for me to let go of my medium loop in denim. I can't even fill up this small shoulder bag!


That color!  So gorgeous in Cervo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Evergreen602 said:


> That color!  So gorgeous in Cervo!


It is.  I'm so glad I bought it. All thanks to another friend whom bought it and shared pics with me. Cervo was never ordered in for sale in my country.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Evergreen602 said:


> That color!  So gorgeous in Cervo!


I believe this size was made in thyme, new steel, a soft pink and denim. You can try looking for it if you like the size. I have the medium loop in denim. Sadly, I'll be letting it go as I hardly use it anymore. Pic for color reference.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cervo small shoulder bag in thyme. I can't help laughing whenever I look at the contents in the bag today. So little stuff. As much as I really like cervo, this is an affirmation for me to let go of my medium loop in denim. I can't even fill up this small shoulder bag!


This color is just    And i love this Cervo style….i don’t carry much in my Loops, Venetas etc so that they are light….unless your Loop isn’t speaking to you anymore, its worth holding onto! Such a great bag to carry, and so light!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> This treatment is . The charm is so adorable too!


Thank you to both   To be honest, i only bought this bag b/c it was listed for a great price, and i am generally unable to pass up bargains…..plus  I have a Lido already in the brown family, as well as an Ebano mini Cabat. When this arrived i immediately fell hard.The treatment, which is linen, is spectacular IRL. Its funny how some bags you expect to love, and don’t….and ones that you don’t have high exceptions for, blow you away.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> unless your Loop isn’t speaking to you anymore, its worth holding onto!


I will always have a soft spot for cervo but I feel so bad each time I look at it un-used. I somehow feel it should be enjoyed by another person versus it sitting there in my closet (and for some time already). A real pity.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Its funny how some bags you expect to love, and don’t….and ones that you don’t have high exceptions for, blow you away.


That's true. There are times when I thought I will go for something after seeing it online but after trying it on, end up with another style.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will always have a soft spot for cervo but I feel so bad each time I look at it un-used. I somehow feel it should be enjoyed by another person versus it sitting there in my closet (and for some time already). A real pity.


If you know its not for you anymore, better to let it go then take up space…..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> If you know its not for you anymore, better to let it go then take up space…..


Agree. Hope it finds a new owner soon.


----------



## jbags07

Armatura Medium Veneta today


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Armatura Medium Veneta today
> 
> View attachment 5301098



What a show stopper!


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Campana.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa Campana.


My fav purple from BV!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav purple from BV!



My favorite purple from anyone.


----------



## Tltxx

Sitting pretty


----------



## missholly1212

Hanging out in the fernery


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to my BV card case in Argento gross grain.  I’ve already moved into it.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My new to my BV card case in Argento gross grain.  I’ve already moved into it.
> View attachment 5310707


Love this!  Beautiful color/treatment, and so neutral you can easily use it with all of your bags….


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Beautiful color/treatment, and so neutral you can easily use it with all of your bags….


Thank you. I love it. Would love to find a Nodini or Veneta in this color.


----------



## gagabag

Small handle in raintree


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My new to my BV card case in Argento gross grain.  I’ve already moved into it.
> View attachment 5310707



Beautiful!


----------



## Euclase

Kimbashop said:


> My new to my BV card case in Argento gross grain.  I’ve already moved into it.
> View attachment 5310707


Love that texture!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!





Euclase said:


> Love that texture!



Thank you! It is both fun to feel and look at.


----------



## anniebhu

Maroon belly today


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold Nodini.


----------



## earthygirl

jbags07 said:


> Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100826


Cutest pic ever!


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> Maroon belly today


Wow!  I have not tried the Belly b/c I’ve been worried about the bulk/puffiness. But it looks fantastic on you!  I appreciate this modshot. What a gorgeous bag.


----------



## jbags07

earthygirl said:


> Cutest pic ever!


Thank you. I tried to be fast so he wouldn’t be too scared!  I think he was like 4 months there. 10 months now. And still fits  lol.


----------



## jbags07

China Red Nodini for a Costco run today


----------



## JenJBS

Mini Pouch for church today.


----------



## _Moravia_

JenJBS said:


> Mini Pouch for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5332875



Such a pretty colour @JenJBS. What colour is this - lavender?


----------



## JenJBS

_Moravia_ said:


> Such a pretty colour @JenJBS. What colour is this - lavender?



Thank you!     They just called it purple. It's a bit darker than the lavender I believe.


----------



## diorwhore123

My shopping outfit today with the Racing Green Mini Jodie


----------



## Mirisaa

At the airport with my Arco tote in Raintree/Parakeet


----------



## jbags07

Intrecciomirage pouch at the chiropractors office today


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## _Moravia_

JenJBS said:


> Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5337383



Love that shade of purple.


----------



## JenJBS

_Moravia_ said:


> Love that shade of purple.



Thank you!


----------



## achau626c

I was looking at mini Jodie in white patent leather but ended up buying a jacket from Bottega instead

this is my first ready to wear from Bottega. My SA told me this is from SS20 but I don’t seem to find it on the website.


----------



## Euclase

achau626c said:


> I was looking at mini Jodie in white patent leather but ended up buying a jacket from Bottega instead
> 
> this is my first ready to wear from Bottega. My SA told me this is from SS20 but I don’t seem to find it on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5337729


How snazzy!


----------



## jbags07

At the chiropractor…..




And then out to dinner…..


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> At the chiropractor…..
> 
> View attachment 5341703
> 
> 
> And then out to dinner…..
> 
> View attachment 5341704



The jewel tones of this knot are fabulous  I love seeing this one!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> The jewel tones of this knot are fabulous  I love seeing this one!


Thank you! Its so stunning IRL. I wore an all black outfit, with a chunky silver tone necklace, and the Knot was the star of the show


----------



## jbags07

Small Nero Garda today


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> Small Nero Garda today


Totally classic - a great bag and color!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> At the chiropractor…..
> 
> View attachment 5341703
> 
> 
> And then out to dinner…..
> 
> View attachment 5341704


your Knot is TDF!!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Small Nero Garda today
> 
> View attachment 5342336


was it on purpose, or, just a lucky coincidence? 
a butterfly used to be a BV logo in TM era


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> was it on purpose, or, just a lucky coincidence?
> a butterfly used to be a BV logo in TM era


YOU!  You are good   Can’t believe u connected that. I definitely knew that lol, but i totally missed it  had to be the universe connecting them together


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Totally classic - a great bag and color!
> 
> thank you!  There is nothing like classic TM BV





ksuromax said:


> your Knot is TDF!!



thank you  it really is!  Its heavy, but truly a work of art. Yet it sat on FP lonely and neglected, until it hit 30% off/last call….


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> YOU!  You are good   Can’t believe u connected that. I definitely knew that lol, but i totally missed it  had to be the universe connecting them together


----------



## GoStanford

Just unboxed this one, large Campana in Chene, kindly authenticated here by @V0N1B2.  It’s wonderful how the authenticators volunteer their time to help us with our purchases!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Just unboxed this one, large Campana in Chene, kindly authenticated here by @V0N1B2.  It’s wonderful how the authenticators volunteer their time to help us with our purchases!
> View attachment 5346580


Gorgeous!  Love the color.  Agreed, our authenticators are wonderful   So generous with their time and experience. And in identifying styles/colors on that thread too


----------



## Zkg1977

Found my Intrecciato wallet on strap!


----------



## jbags07

A lot of running around today, and Palmetto Mini Cabat kept me company….


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> A lot of running around today, and Palmetto Mini Cabat kept me company….
> 
> View attachment 5351599


I love this bag!


----------



## gagabag

This pouch in baccara rose


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> This pouch in baccara rose
> View attachment 5351847


Beautiful color!  Love that its a double zip pouch too….


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I love this bag!


Its a beauty…at first i thought i made a mistake, as its so colorful, and i am not used to that….but once i adjusted,     And its not as heavy as i thought it would be, its goat like Ottone, and the Ottone Mini is definitely heavier….


----------



## gagabag

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful color!  Love that its a double zip pouch too….


Thanks dear! It’s very roomy! I only use the zips to store my phone & badge as most of my stuff can fit in between the zips and I don’t even use the card slots


----------



## dolali

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear! It’s very roomy! I only use the zips to store my phone & badge as most of my stuff can fit in between the zips and I don’t even use the card slots
> View attachment 5352682



Very pretty and roomy!


----------



## indiaink

Small Shoulder Tote in Peony. Love this style!


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in MonaLisa


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear! It’s very roomy! I only use the zips to store my phone & badge as most of my stuff can fit in between the zips and I don’t even use the card slots
> View attachment 5352682


Thank u for the additional pix. I love this!  The 3 sections are brilliant.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Small Shoulder Tote in Peony. Love this style!
> 
> View attachment 5353045


Swoon. Gorgeous bag. Peony is just     In this style!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Nodini in MonaLisa
> 
> View attachment 5353360


Bag twins


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Bag twins



Bag Twins!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Small Shoulder Tote in Peony. Love this style!
> 
> View attachment 5353045


I've never seen this style before. Is it a drawstring?


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> I've never seen this style before. Is it a drawstring?


It's like a bucket bag/drawstring that BV oddly called a "Small Tote". There are slide pockets on each side, and the 'drawstring' center area. There is also a detachable strap that connects the two drawstrings to make a shoulder strap. @jbags07 also has this style in Ayers/Nero Nappa. From what I've been able to deduce over the years, it came in Peony, Nero, Barolo, and I just found a blue with Ayers detail also.

ETA: Here's a link to J's - fourth photo down in her Nero Collection


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I've never seen this style before. Is it a drawstring?


Its a darling bag, so many neat elements….now i need to find one in Peony after seeing @indiaink ’s


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks to a lovely TPF friend I now have my nero cervo Loop.


----------



## couturequeen

Happy St. Patty’s!


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Happy St. Patty’s!


This Cabat!  Beyond


----------



## jbags07

Of my 4 Laurens, this one has the softest yummiest leather.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5362657
> 
> Of my 4 Laurens, this one has the softest yummiest leather.


Love that two-tone metallic!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> It's like a bucket bag/drawstring that BV oddly called a "Small Tote". There are slide pockets on each side, and the 'drawstring' center area. There is also a detachable strap that connects the two drawstrings to make a shoulder strap. @jbags07 also has this style in Ayers/Nero Nappa. From what I've been able to deduce over the years, it came in Peony, Nero, Barolo, and I just found a blue with Ayers detail also.
> 
> ETA: Here's a link to J's - fourth photo down in her Nero Collection


Thanks! I just saw this. Sorry I'm so late in responding! Peony is a gorgeous color. The blue with Ayers sounds wonderful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small cervo shoulder bag in thyme and of cos, my trusty BV flat card wallet. A good match for my outfit today.


----------



## gagabag

My almost 8yr old chartreuse medium veneta got to spend time out at work with me today


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small cervo shoulder bag in thyme and of cos, my trusty BV flat card wallet. A good match for my outfit today.
> 
> View attachment 5364711



what a beautiful green    And such a yummy puddle of cervo!


gagabag said:


> My almost 8yr old chartreuse medium veneta got to spend time out at work with me today
> View attachment 5365270


Love this color, so bright and happy  great bag charm too!


----------



## jbags07

Getting ready to head out with Denim Disco…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Getting ready to head out with Denim Disco…


Disco! One of my fav BV bags. The first BV bag I got was the disco.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> what a beautiful green    And such a yummy puddle of cervo


Thank you! Scrumptious indeed!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Disco! One of my fav BV bags. The first BV bag I got was the disco.



such a great small errand bag! I just rediscovered mine (i have 3), along with my Bal Hip. They’ve been packed since we moved, and i just found them so its like having brand new bags to play with after being in hiding almost a year  



frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Scrumptious indeed!



sooo scrumptious


----------



## purseuer

I finally got my first Bottega bag today. Super grateful to @indiaink for helping me authenticate this one. She's sooo pretty and I still can't believe she's finally mine.


----------



## indiaink

purseuer said:


> I finally got my first Bottega bag today. Super grateful to @indiaink for helping me authenticate this one. She's sooo pretty and I still can't believe she's finally mine.


Yay! I've always liked the Ball bag, and they are hard to find in this color and nice condition now. Congrats!


----------



## grietje

I grabbed the Tourmaline Garda the other day.  Needed it for a meeting last week and haven’t stopped carrying it.  I had forgotten how easy it is.


----------



## jbags07

purseuer said:


> I finally got my first Bottega bag today. Super grateful to @indiaink for helping me authenticate this one. She's sooo pretty and I still can't believe she's finally mine.


Congrats on your first BV, what a find!  Looks like its in amazing condition


----------



## Evergreen602

It's a beautiful day for a Baseball Hobo!


----------



## martinime

Taking my new mini Jodie out


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa!


----------



## jbags07

Carried my Ottone Mini Cabat today, with Miss Piggy


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Carried my Ottone Mini Cabat today, with Miss Piggy
> 
> View attachment 5374728


Great match!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Carried my Ottone Mini Cabat today, with Miss Piggy
> 
> View attachment 5374728


Don't be giving me Mini Ottone Cabat fever now...LOL


----------



## couturequeen

Out shopping with the Lido.


----------



## JenJBS

Pouch20.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Evergreen602 said:


> It's a beautiful day for a Baseball Hobo!
> 
> View attachment 5370524


It’s sitting so perfectly and that color! 
I have this one in bronze, mine’s like a puddle by now.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I can’t believe I haven’t shared this great find yet!  I found this hobo on Fashionphile in my favorite metal, pewter.


----------



## ksuromax

Canard hobo


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> View attachment 5378057



Extraordinary color!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> View attachment 5378057


I love this color!


----------



## jbags07

Carried my Turbolence origami tote today


----------



## jbags07

Mini Tiger today


----------



## jbags07

Dinner bag - Lilac Stingray Piano Clutch


----------



## jbags07

Heading out now with my Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido


----------



## JenJBS

Rose Gold Nodini!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Dinner bag - Lilac Stingray Piano Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5387418


Wowza!


----------



## whateve




----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5392202


This is a gorgeous bag   Love the bag charm with it too!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag   Love the bag charm with it too!


Thank you!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Dinner bag - Lilac Stingray Piano Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5387418



What an exotic. Just spectacular!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> What an exotic. Just spectacular!


Thank u!


----------



## jbags07

Took Lauren out for some dessert Saturday


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Took Lauren out for some dessert Saturday
> 
> View attachment 5394214


Love the two-tone metallic!


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Nodini.


----------



## jbags07

Costco run with Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat, from spring/summer 2009


----------



## ksuromax

Nuvolato Lido 
sorry, light is not good for pix, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ksuromax

finally


----------



## GoStanford

Nero Plisse - I’ve benefited from all the information available here, glad I could get this one secondhand.  I sent it to Modern Leather and they conditioned the bag and sealed the edges so they wouldn’t fray (makes it nice and smooth like a New Veneta).


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 5400251
> View attachment 5400251
> 
> Nero Plisse - I’ve benefited from all the information available here, glad I could get this one secondhand.  I sent it to Modern Leather and they conditioned the bag and sealed the edges so they wouldn’t fray (makes it nice and smooth like a New Veneta).


This is a beautiful Veneta  
Modern can seal the raw edges of the older style Veneta?  Ooohhhh i did not know this was possible!  Thank u for letting us know


----------



## Girlstar28

Using my new parakeet loop a lot and getting so many compliments on the colour . I love the bag!  Wanting more bottega haha.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> finally
> View attachment 5399993


Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 5400251
> View attachment 5400251
> 
> Nero Plisse - I’ve benefited from all the information available here, glad I could get this one secondhand.  I sent it to Modern Leather and they conditioned the bag and sealed the edges so they wouldn’t fray (makes it nice and smooth like a New Veneta).


So pretty!


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> This is a beautiful Veneta
> Modern can seal the raw edges of the older style Veneta?  Ooohhhh i did not know this was possible!  Thank u for letting us know


Yes, I was surprised when they mentioned that.  It doesn’t give as puffy a texture as the New Veneta, since that is constructed that way with all smooth leather at the edges.  But it does seem like it will stretch out how much wear the edges can take to have some sealant on them.  I thought they did a great job!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Yes, I was surprised when they mentioned that.  It doesn’t give as puffy a texture as the New Veneta, since that is constructed that way with all smooth leather at the edges.  But it does seem like it will stretch out how much wear the edges can take to have some sealant on them.  I thought they did a great job!


Oohhh i am very excited they can do this, and that you are pleased with how it turned out. I will definitely be sending a few bags in to them!  Thank you again for sharing


----------



## V0N1B2

F/W 2017 Oro Scuro Lauren. On my way to meet @muchstuff for something warm to drink.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> F/W 2017 Oro Scuro Lauren. On my way to meet @muchstuff for something warm to drink.
> View attachment 5404327


I’m tucked into the corner with my latte. See you soon!


----------



## Evergreen602

V0N1B2 said:


> F/W 2017 Oro Scuro Lauren. On my way to meet @muchstuff for something warm to drink.
> View attachment 5404327
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Your Oro Scuro Lauren looks A LOT like my "Dark Bronze" Lauren.  Now I know I need to have my SA run the number on mine to verify the color.  LOL
> 
> Hope you and @muchstuff enjoy your afternoon!


----------



## _Moravia_

V0N1B2 said:


> F/W 2017 Oro Scuro Lauren. On my way to meet @muchstuff for something warm to drink.
> View attachment 5404327



Love the shimmery metallic on this Lauren


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## jbags07

Karung velvet embroidered clutch/crossbody in Ardoise, 2016.


----------



## Evergreen602

Racing Green Mini Double Knot is on weekend duty.


----------



## jbags07

Small Garda in Empire….feeling blue today!


----------



## electricbluerita

jbags07 said:


> Small Garda in Empire….feeling blue today!



Oh my, beautiful blue! Love the Garda in that size.


----------



## Nibb

Soft and scrumptious Nero medium Cabat.


----------



## jbags07

electricbluerita said:


> Oh my, beautiful blue! Love the Garda in that size.


Thank u     I think the small ones are super cute too.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5414592
> View attachment 5414593
> 
> Soft and scrumptious Nero medium Cabat.


Classic BV


----------



## Evergreen602

Nero Studded Lauren accompanied me on a jewelry shopping excursion in Old Mesilla today.


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> Nero Studded Lauren accompanied me on a jewelry shopping excursion in Old Mesilla today.
> 
> View attachment 5415421


----------



## dolali

Medium Veneta in Petrol


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## gagabag

Caramel teen jodie at work


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Caramel teen jodie at work
> View attachment 5419632


OMG, this Bear was made for this bag!!!


----------



## grietje

Pale karung cabat (aka Slinky) with Almond cassette.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 5419930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale karung cabat (aka Slinky) with Almond cassette.


your Cabat is TDF   (i remember it was your big BDay gift, right?)


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> your Cabat is TDF   (i remember it was your big BDay gift, right?)



Thank you and it was—the big 5-0!


----------



## JenJBS

Pouch20 in purple.


----------



## Evergreen602

I have not yet had the opportunity to get a photo, but my Caramel Teen Jodie has been my bag of *today* for a few days.  She's a practical neutral bag that looks good with everything.


----------



## JenJBS

MonaLisa Campana.


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty.


----------



## couturequeen

Two newbies, perfect for summer.


----------



## Evergreen602

couturequeen said:


> Two newbies, perfect for summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444103


That gold Mini Jodie!!!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Nero Studded Lauren accompanied me on a jewelry shopping excursion in Old Mesilla today.
> 
> View attachment 5415421


Bag twins!  And this jewelry   Its beautiful!  Looks really good with Ms Lauren too!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> OMG, this Bear was made for this bag!!!


+2! Love the Barolo (?) lanyard with the caramel too


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> View attachment 5419930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale karung cabat (aka Slinky) with Almond cassette.


Where’s the fainting couch   Swoon! Slinky is tdf  that cassette is lovely too ….


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Two newbies, perfect for summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444103


Jodie looks amazing in this textured gold


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## GoStanford

JenJBS said:


> Campana in MonaLisa.


How did you get it to stand up so nicely?  Mind are puddles (both secondhand, so understandable as they have been used but still look good) even with stuff in them.


----------



## JenJBS

GoStanford said:


> How did you get it to stand up so nicely?  Mind are puddles (both secondhand, so understandable as they have been used but still look good) even with stuff in them.



I store it stuffed with tissue paper to keep it's shape over time. It never gets to puddle.


----------



## Hippolyta

My new to me Veneta Maxi Hobo in intagli ebano.


----------



## indiaink

Hippolyta said:


> My new to me Veneta Maxi Hobo in intagli ebano.
> View attachment 5582752


Beautiful - I think I know where this rare beauty came from … great choice! Have always loved the Intagli treatment!


----------



## Hippolyta

indiaink said:


> Beautiful - I think I know where this rare beauty came from … great choice! Have always loved the Intagli treatment!


Yes...I suspect you do indeed know where it came from.  I can't believe I was lucky enough to stumble upon it in my search for my first BV.


----------



## thundercloud

Knotted the strap so it was a shorter handheld (and so cute!) for a wedding we attended. Asked DH what he thought about my lil dumpling bag. He said it looked like a taco.  And now I can't unsee it. Guess lil dumpling is now my taco purse. LOL.


----------



## indiaink

thundercloud said:


> Knotted the strap so it was a shorter handheld (and so cute!) for a wedding we attended. Asked DH what he thought about my lil dumpling bag. He said it looked like a taco.  And now I can't unsee it. Guess lil dumpling is now my taco purse. LOL.
> View attachment 5584833


Obviously no food at the wedding! Have you fed your poor DH yet?


----------



## thundercloud

indiaink said:


> Obviously no food at the wedding! Have you fed your poor DH yet?


LOL. It was cocktail hour so we were waiting for dinner to begin. Ended up being a delicious dinner, so we were both happy.  But I think the name has stuck so he's always going to call it my taco purse.


----------



## JenJBS

This metallic beauty!


----------



## jbags07

Hippolyta said:


> My new to me Veneta Maxi Hobo in intagli ebano.
> View attachment 5582752


Beautiful bag   Has such great slouch!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Beautiful - I think I know where this rare beauty came from … great choice! Have always loved the Intagli treatment!


I am on the hunt for this Veneta in size large, in great condition tho…i saw one recently but it was too well used lol….so if u come across one…..


----------



## jbags07

thundercloud said:


> Knotted the strap so it was a shorter handheld (and so cute!) for a wedding we attended. Asked DH what he thought about my lil dumpling bag. He said it looked like a taco.  And now I can't unsee it. Guess lil dumpling is now my taco purse. LOL.
> View attachment 5584833


I cannot unsee it now either


----------



## jbags07

Went out for some pizza today with Ms Karung velvet embroidered clutch. DH really loves this bag!


----------



## gagabag

This trusty medium belly out with me today


----------



## GoStanford

gagabag said:


> This trusty medium belly out with me today


This is the bag that got me interested in BV.  A friend had it, also in black, and it was the most stylish and beautifully softened leather. I currently do not have a Belly in my collection but you have made me want to look!


----------



## gagabag

GoStanford said:


> This is the bag that got me interested in BV.  A friend had it, also in black, and it was the most stylish and beautifully softened leather. I currently do not have a Belly in my collection but you have made me want to look!


It remains to be one of my faves. I am enabling you to get it


----------



## Hippolyta

jbags07 said:


> Went out for some pizza today with Ms Karung velvet embroidered clutch. DH really loves this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5589548


Oh my!  That is stunning!


----------



## jbags07

Hippolyta said:


> Oh my!  That is stunning!


Thank you . Its one of those bags that looks better irl, and it has a strap too so u can crossbody it.


----------



## couturequeen

Mini Jodie kind of day.


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Mini Jodie kind of day.
> 
> View attachment 5599342


Yummy!


----------



## Lujon1986

Hello beautiful people. 
I am interested in a preloved BV intrecciato bag. I don't know how to say it but is possible to fix these crushed woven leather part of the bag that looks worn out? Without me having to send it to a repair shop (actually there is no BV store in my country)? Or do all BV bags end up looking that way??
Thank you very much if you take the time to reply ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## whateve

Lujon1986 said:


> Hello beautiful people.
> I am interested in a preloved BV intrecciato bag. I don't know how to say it but is possible to fix these crushed woven leather part of the bag that looks worn out? Without me having to send it to a repair shop (actually there is no BV store in my country)? Or do all BV bags end up looking that way??
> Thank you very much if you take the time to reply ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5601812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601813


I'm not an expert but it looks to me like the bag just needs to be stuffed.


----------



## gagabag

I can’t believe I got this back in 2014! 
Still as gorgeous as it was back then!


----------



## Evergreen602

Bag twins!  I only found mine this year, but it is such a beauty.  So glad you are still enjoying yours!


----------



## JenJBS

gagabag said:


> I can’t believe I got this back in 2014!
> Still as gorgeous as it was back then!
> 
> View attachment 5603147



What a show stopper!


----------



## grietje

Krim medium veneta


----------



## zooba

Summer outdoorwedding. Wanted something to dress up my casual dress. Too blasted hot.


----------



## Euclase

zooba said:


> Summer outdoorwedding. Wanted something to dress up my casual dress. Too blasted hot.
> 
> View attachment 5603489


Too cute!  I haven't seen this style before.


----------



## zooba

Euclase said:


> Too cute!  I haven't seen this style before.


It's an older knot and it opens on two sides.  Still doesn't hold a phone but I love it anyhow.


----------



## GoStanford

I always have funny angles when I see from my phone.  This is the metallic cervo bag I just got.  Very comfortable on the shoulder and really glimmers!


----------



## Euclase

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 5607251
> 
> I always have funny angles when I see from my phone.  This is the metallic cervo bag I just got.  Very comfortable on the shoulder and really glimmers!


Ooo, congrats!!!  Is this the large size?


----------



## GoStanford

Euclase said:


> Ooo, congrats!!!  Is this the large size?


You know, I don't actually know.  It is a large bag, but I don't know the two different sizes in this model.  It's working very well as a catch-all bag.  By the time I get through my day I've usually picked up lots of extra items: mail, snack boxes, my water bottle from the car, etc.  It's very handy that way.


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> You know, I don't actually know.  It is a large bag, but I don't know the two different sizes in this model.  It's working very well as a catch-all bag.  By the time I get through my day I've usually picked up lots of extra items: mail, snack boxes, my water bottle from the car, etc.  It's very handy that way.


I believe the metallic Cervos only came in the larger size. My first BV was the metallic Cervo loop, I ended up parting with it because of the size and weight. As I recall the medium Cervo loop was introduced a few years after the Cervo intrecciato metallics.


----------



## purselover__

Train ride partner


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## Evergreen602

Mizz Holographic Padded Cassette accompanied me on a trip to Walmart for groceries.  Because why not?  It's a Friday, right?  Plus, I bought wine for the occasion.  Oh, and the People of Walmart loved her!


----------



## atlantique

Today plain and simple: Black cassette bag! I love it!


----------



## Evergreen602

atlantique said:


> Today plain and simple: Black cassette bag! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5627179


I absolutely love the understated beauty of this bag!


----------



## atlantique

Evergreen602 said:


> I absolutely love the understated beauty of this bag!


Thank you very much! Your padded cassette is such a special bag, congrats to this beauty!!


----------



## Evergreen602

Ottone Cabat!


----------



## Nibb

Brunito iron with Chihuly.


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## grietje

Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie
> View attachment 5646293
> View attachment 5646292


Happy Birthday! What size is she?


----------



## grietje

@muchstuff, This is the small size. It’s stiff and feeling a bit awkward. But in true BV form I hope it becomes a lovely smooshy pile.


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5629045
> 
> Brunito iron with Chihuly.


I was at the museum last weekend. It’s just amazing and beautiful stuff


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie
> View attachment 5646293
> View attachment 5646292


Happy Birthday!  She is a beauty, and I have found the Jodies soften pretty quickly.  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> @muchstuff, This is the small size. It’s stiff and feeling a bit awkward. But in true BV form I hope it becomes a lovely smooshy pile.


I hope so too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

My ageless & priceless Cabat.. gosh am glad that I have this...


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie
> View attachment 5646293
> View attachment 5646292


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I was at the museum last weekend. It’s just amazing and beautiful stuff


How fun! These pieces along with a few others were in tasting room in Walla Walla WA. 

HBD your new bag is a beauty.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5629045
> 
> Brunito iron with Chihuly.





grietje said:


> I was at the museum last weekend. It’s just amazing and beautiful stuff


You were both in the (sorta) vicinity and, what… no call?


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2, I bailed on our drink together.  Own it completely.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> @V0N1B2, I bailed on our drink together.  Own it completely.


I forgive you, and we’ll all get together soon, hopefully. 
And, to keep the thread on topic, I am not carrying BV today but I plan on bringing my fave shoes with me to Seattle for (‘Merican) Thanksgiving in two weeks.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> You were both in the (sorta) vicinity and, what… no call?


You would have hid behind the nearest Chihuly if you encountered us. By the time we hit the Olympia area we were a rolling sh#t show with four dogs and a van.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> You would have hid behind the nearest Chihuly if you encountered us. By the time we hit the Olympia area we were a rolling sh#t show with four dogs and a van.


I hope you enjoyed the museum. To keep the thread on topic (again), here is a picture of the bag I carried at the Chihuly museum when I visited with jburgh and indiaink in 2016.


----------



## muchstuff

Time to bring out the winter bags...


----------



## loves

grietje said:


> Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie
> View attachment 5646293
> View attachment 5646292


 happy belated birthday


----------



## Evergreen602

Arrived in home in Phoenix last night.  First time back since January and getting reacquainted with my pre-2022 bag collection.  Already carried my Raintree Pouch today, now about to run some errands with my Dark Red Cassette.


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Arrived in home in Phoenix last night.  First time back since January and getting reacquainted with my pre-2022 bag collection.  Already carried my Raintree Pouch today, now about to run some errands with my Dark Red Cassette.
> 
> View attachment 5650333



Fantastic colour! One of my favourite colours across all different designer brand names.


----------



## Nibb




----------



## zooba

Wedding and wanted to be able to hold phone in my bag. Worked like a charm


----------



## V0N1B2

Well, last night to be precise. 2017 Oro Bruciato Montebello Clutch out to see some live music, and later, at 1:30am at our fave cheap & cheerful 24hr eatery


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> I can’t believe I got this back in 2014!
> Still as gorgeous as it was back then!
> 
> View attachment 5603147


Just beautiful


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Happy Birthday to me with my Inkwell Jodie
> View attachment 5646293
> View attachment 5646292


Happy belated birthday!  Beautiful bag, just love the color


----------



## jbags07




----------



## V0N1B2

Didn’t have time to post this yesterday - busy day!
2010 Opera Roma at a little diner (The Yellow Deli) for lunch.
@muchstuff do you know of this place?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Didn’t have time to post this yesterday - busy day!
> 2010 Opera Roma at a little diner for lunch.
> @muchstuff do you know if this place?
> View attachment 5657449
> View attachment 5657450


Sorry, not clear on the question?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not clear on the question?


The Yellow Deli, in the ‘wack (Chilliwack). It was  recommended to us by someone in one of the stores there and it was… an interesting little place


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The Yellow Deli, in the ‘wack (Chilliwack). It was  recommended to us by someone in one of the stores there and it was… an interesting little place


That's right, I've heard of it but have never been.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> The Yellow Deli, in the ‘wack (Chilliwack). It was  recommended to us by someone in one of the stores there and it was… an interesting little place


We have one of these in a city near us too, in Southeastern Georgia. Definitely an interesting concept. I love their reuben’s and hibiscus tea……


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> We have one of these in a city near us too, in Southeastern Georgia. Definitely an interesting concept. I love their reuben’s and hibiscus tea……


Omg! I recently read something about those restaurants. There are a couple of them about one hour from us. The article said don’t go alone but go because the food is good.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Omg! I recently read something about those restaurants. There are a couple of them about one hour from us. The article said don’t go alone but go because the food is good.


The food is definitely good, but take DH or a friend so they don’t try to recruit you


----------



## jbags07

No Yellow Deli today, instead it was a Southern comfort food kinda day….


----------



## thundercloud

This small but mighty mini cassette in acid kiwi. Holds everything I need (except for my big phone). Easy to use and brings a smile to my face. Love it so much!


----------



## cotonblanc

Unless I get a new bag, everyone's gotta be patient with me sharing pictures of my Cabat.


----------



## jbags07

cotonblanc said:


> Unless I get a new bag, everyone's gotta be patient with me sharing pictures of my Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 5658839


Thats ok, how can we ever tire of seeing this beauty


----------



## Evergreen602

cotonblanc said:


> Unless I get a new bag, everyone's gotta be patient with me sharing pictures of my Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 5658839


No patience required for this one!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## npashia

My early Xmas present from my hubby. The small Jodie in travertine. I’m in love. My most chic bag!


----------



## jbags07

npashia said:


> My early Xmas present from my hubby. The small Jodie in travertine. I’m in love. My most chic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

Nodini in MonaLisa


----------



## npashia

Me too!


----------



## Indiana

New to me Nero Nodini..


----------



## atlantique

My Medium Campana in nero, my preferred color from BV


----------



## jbags07

_traveling for the holidays…..it will be a BV Christmas!



Ottone Medium Cabat, Nero Nodini, & Multi stone ayers knot for Christmas Eve_


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> _traveling for the holidays…..it will be a BV Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5675808
> 
> Ottone Medium Cabat, Nero Nodini, & Multi stone ayers knot for Christmas Eve_


Have a safe trip!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Have a safe trip!


Thank you, Hope you have a wonderful holiday


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you, Hope you have a wonderful holiday


Thanks!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> _traveling for the holidays…..it will be a BV Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5675808
> 
> Ottone Medium Cabat, Nero Nodini, & Multi stone ayers knot for Christmas Eve_


Traveling in style!  Happy holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Evergreen602

My Gigolo Red Lauren helped me celebrate my birthday in this freezing cold weather.  First stop was a Christmas plate of enchiladas, and second stop was a glass of sparkling wine.  Up next - cozy PJs and Netflix!


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> My Gigolo Red Lauren helped me celebrate my birthday in this freezing cold weather.  First stop was a Christmas plate of enchiladas, and second stop was a glass of sparkling wine.  Up next - cozy PJs and Netflix!
> 
> View attachment 5676657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676659


Happy Burthday!


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> Happy Burthday!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> My Gigolo Red Lauren helped me celebrate my birthday in this freezing cold weather.  First stop was a Christmas plate of enchiladas, and second stop was a glass of sparkling wine.  Up next - cozy PJs and Netflix!
> 
> View attachment 5676657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676659


Geez, I was so focused on that plate of lovely food, the gorgeous bag … and I skipped right over the most important part!   H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y!~!!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Geez, I was so focused on that plate of lovely food, the gorgeous bag … and I skipped right over the most important part!   H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y!~!!!!


Thank you!  Yeah, I was trying to distract from the fact I'm another year older!     Enchiladas and handbags make everything better.


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you!  Yeah, I was trying to distract from the fact I'm another year older!     Enchiladas and handbags make everything better.


OH yeah, they do!


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> My Gigolo Red Lauren helped me celebrate my birthday in this freezing cold weather.  First stop was a Christmas plate of enchiladas, and second stop was a glass of sparkling wine.  Up next - cozy PJs and Netflix!
> 
> View attachment 5676657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676659


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## handae

hobo brown


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Traveling in style!  Happy holidays to you and your family!


Thank you!  Happy holidays to you and yours as well . Happy New Year! 


Evergreen602 said:


> My Gigolo Red Lauren helped me celebrate my birthday in this freezing cold weather.  First stop was a Christmas plate of enchiladas, and second stop was a glass of sparkling wine.  Up next - cozy PJs and Netflix!
> 
> View attachment 5676657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676659


Happy belated birthday   Hope it was wonderful. Food looks tdf. And Ms GR Lauren is yummy too!


----------

